# Everything You Wanted To Know About POAS...But Were Afraid To Ask



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

I know there are POAS threads out 'there,' but I thought it might be nice to have a place to post all of our HPTs and OPKs! 

Use this thread for opinions or to share both your BFPs :happydance: and BFNs:cry:

As many of you know, I am a proud, self-professed POASA! So, I will add photos of my HPTs throughout this cycle and some tests from my photo 'inventory' as well! :happydance:

BTW, thank Northstar for the name of this thread!

***If any of you are curious as to the best method for taking a pic of a test- put the test on a white background, like a piece of blank paper. Turn your camera or phone to the 'macro' setting, no flash, and don't get too close. When we click on the photo, it will enlarge when we view it.***


----------



## cebethel

Oh lawd, I may become obsessed with this thread. I'm gonna do the "does my hpt look that that hpt" comparison :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Oh lawd, I may become obsessed with this thread. I'm gonna do the "does my hpt look that that hpt" comparison :haha:

That's exactly the point, lol. But, I want to see evaps too...it will help us all take the guesswork out of what we are obsessing over!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: :happydance: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: :happydance: :haha:

I think you are getting close to POAS as well....would love to see your OPK pics!


----------



## cebethel

Ya know one thing that sucks about POAS? Well, its more about the IC's. I'm a big girl, so sometimes I have difficulty peeing in a little cup without pizzin all over the place............one of these days I'm gonna use a bucket :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Hi..as per your request :winkwink: Here are today's HPT's CD19 8DPO...2 blue handled IC's and then of course FRER
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c2b3d355-orig.jpg
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/888fc5d0-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Ya know one thing that sucks about POAS? Well, its more about the IC's. I'm a big girl, so sometimes I have difficulty peeing in a little cup without pizzin all over the place............one of these days I'm gonna use a bucket :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I do that too; I leave it on the seat sometimes hoping DH will sit in it and finally find out what that feels like, lol. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Mer!!! You are my first piccy lady!


----------



## cebethel

USAFKnineWife said:


> Hi..as per your request :winkwink: Here are today's HPT's CD19 8DPO...2 blue handled IC's and then of course FRER
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c2b3d355-orig.jpg
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/888fc5d0-orig.jpg

:happydance: Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Also from today but :bfn:
Pink handle IC, Blue handle IC and New Choice Cassette
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/b1906769-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ready for this crazy???? FR OPK's CD9-12....ALL FREAKING POSITIVE! (Oh and a green handle IC OPK from CD10 thrown in)
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2e029b98-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you Mer!!! You are my first piccy lady!

Anything for you!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Mer- I love you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: :happydance: :haha:
> 
> I think you are getting close to POAS as well....would love to see your OPK pics!Click to expand...


Pics r such a PITA with this iPad...but DH just told me he ordered an iPhone for me....so I will try to figure it out using that....:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG....there are 4 tests for CD9 & CD11 .....:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Pretty cool though, that the first batch all had BFNs....and the second batch were all BFPs...on the same day....

Crap...I forgot to POAS today....


----------



## mammag

Ok, so here we go, I have about a million HPT and OPK pics, but I'll go through and try to pick out the fun ones, going to start with an OPK progression with the Answer brand dipsticks and dollar store OPK's, IMO the answer brand is too sensitive and prone to giving false evaps, also; the whole line doesn't get dark, which can be a little confusing, dollar store OPK's have always worked great for me though!!

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/opkprogression.jpg


----------



## mammag

Evap on pink handled HCG dip strip, I have a ton of pics just like these of these tests, they are very prone to evaps (in my opinion only of course) and I do not suggest them.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7w4qg323.jpg


----------



## mammag

This is an evap I got on a green handled IC dip strip from ebay, however, this is the only one I got like this and still believe they are very good, cheap and reliable tests, but you do have to be careful and double check a test result on any test with a second. This was 7 dpo and did not turn into a BFP

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7dpo-1.jpg


----------



## mammag

This is that same test dry, it was a very convincing line that ended in sadness :( 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0779.jpg


----------



## mammag

This is that same test dry, it was a very convincing line that ended in sadness :( All subsequent tests were :bfn: and AF came right on time. 

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/DSCI0779.jpg


----------



## mammag

And one of my personal favs, my FRER evap, you will notice the pink dots on either side of the test line, where it looks like the dye kind of lingered there, this is the common denominator in pink FRER evaps, I saw them on almost all of the pink FRER evaps that I found through google.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRER.jpg

Tweaked
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/FRERtweak.jpg

Still in the case
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/frerdry.jpg

And dried (mostly)
https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/drytweak.jpg

Again very convincing, received at 8dpo and followed by ALL bfn and normal on time AF. So like I said before, double check... ALSO keep in mind that this is a one in about 500, I've taken a ton of these tests and have NEVER gotten an evap line like this, it is rare and the tests are still in my humble opinion, good and reliable (but not cheap)


----------



## mammag

Ok and here is an interesting set of pics, faint but there (had a shoddy camera back then so bare with me) BFP on dollar tree test at 11 dpo, test taken with FMU.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/preg1.jpg

CB digi taken with 2mu that same day just after the dollar store test.

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/preg3.jpg

And then later the next day an Answer Early Test and CB digi taken with the same urine

https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/preg/hpt1.jpg

I think the CB digi's range in sensitivity from test to test, maybe depending on shelf life, battery power or just plain mechanics. 

And that's all for now!! Want more?? Just ask, cuz I have TONS!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

I am loving this thread already. Thank you dachsundmom :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom you won't like me as I only POAS for my CBFM which to me looks the same everyday as the machine does all the work :) Otherwise I will only POAS if AF is late :)

But loving the thread and good to see the hpts so I can compare if I ever get to pee on one :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Grace- thank you so much for adding your pics! What she said about the Answer brand is entirely true- they really are too sensitive for OPKs.

If you ladies saw all of the positive OPKs that USAFwife had with the FR, keep in mind, those come out of the same factory as FR...sort of a generic vs. name brand issue.

For HPTs, I think the FR and Answer are very reliable, but would be leary for OPKs. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

These are my positive OPKs from 7/11...as you can see, I carry a pretty big surge. These are both FMU, which is supposed to be a no-no in the OPK world, but I have never had a problem.

The top test is a good old IC and the bottom test is a CB non-digi. As far as CB goes, you will not see anything close to positive on these until you are in the midst of your surge; if you are one who goes from positive to negative very quickly, these tests might not be for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is another CB OPK from 7/11...this one is on evening urine and I held it for probably 15 minutes. You can see that it is very positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's one more for the morning, lol.

These are both OPKs and these were both taken this morning...look at my chart, I am w/o a doubt, 4DPO.

The top test is an IC and clearly negative, but the pink handled test is a grocery store chain brand and you can see that it is very positive! I have has nothing but problems with these test and I wanted to post it to show you ladies that sensitivity of OPKs varies just as much as HPTs...and, that the IC is still clearly the front runner when it comes to testing.

Ok, I will put my addiction away for the moment, lol. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Today's tests...CD20 9DPO:
Equate pink dye/Answer Brand pink dye/ Blue handle IC all with FMU
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/bc95eb44-orig.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

congrats

Great pics, this is a great thread. The only thing I have is :bfp: tests, but in different brands, I can post if you want, just let me know.


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> congrats
> 
> Great pics, this is a great thread. The only thing I have is :bfp: tests, but in different brands, I can post if you want, just let me know.

Of course we want to see them! Post away....


----------



## onmymind17

cebethel said:


> Ya know one thing that sucks about POAS? Well, its more about the IC's. I'm a big girl, so sometimes I have difficulty peeing in a little cup without pizzin all over the place............one of these days I'm gonna use a bucket :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny i cracked up at this!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> OMG....there are 4 tests for CD9 & CD11 .....:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Pretty cool though, that the first batch all had BFNs....and the second batch were all BFPs...on the same day....
> 
> Crap...I forgot to POAS today....

I do adore POAS...I went out and got a crap load of HPT's yesterday even though I have a crapload of IC HPT's just so I could pee on different kinds!:happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mammag said:


> Evap on pink handled HCG dip strip, I have a ton of pics just like these of these tests, they are very prone to evaps (in my opinion only of course) and I do not suggest them.
> 
> https://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh308/n2thenight24/7w4qg323.jpg

I think those pink handle ones are shit...I took some yesterday and :bfn: on them when I was getting :bfp: with the blue ones and FR!


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Grace- thank you so much for adding your pics! What she said about the Answer brand is entirely true- they really are too sensitive for OPKs.
> 
> If you ladies saw all of the positive OPKs that USAFwife had with the FR, keep in mind, those come out of the same factory as FR...sort of a generic vs. name brand issue.
> 
> For HPTs, I think the FR and Answer are very reliable, but would be leary for OPKs. :flower:

Oh and I wanted to add that when I got all those +OPK's with FR OPK's I was taking soy! So that may be the reason why my surge seemed to last as long as it did!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!

B- I thought about that when I was looking at the OPK's I posted...and yes she is right...this cycle with soy CD2-6 and I do eat Cheeto Puffs and drink Mt. Dew for breakfast! The breakfast of champions apparently!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

USAFKninewife congratulations on your BFP and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom here are the evap pics from June 6DPO! I attached 2 different background (didn't know I should use white background and Macro setting, will next time). Feel free to tweak!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3855.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 44









IMG_3858.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 47


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Junebug! I can't tweak from work, but I will play with them tonight!


----------



## LLbean

I see it on the black background one!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLL I know I'm supposed to be working too :blush:
Looking forward to seeing what you can do with it. Hopefully I don't get evaps anymore, they got my hopes up :grr:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL me too, I just included the lighter background in case that helps with the tweaking our expert needs to do :winkwink: It was crazy how much more obvious it was in person. DH saw it and freaked out. Things have to be really obvious for him to see!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thank you:flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL me too, I just included the lighter background in case that helps with the tweaking our expert needs to do :winkwink: It was crazy how much more obvious it was in person. DH saw it and freaked out. Things have to be really obvious for him to see!

I can see it in both of them! Sure it's an evap? :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, all negative afterwards and started AF bang on, on CD32.


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!
> 
> B- I thought about that when I was looking at the OPK's I posted...and yes she is right...this cycle with soy CD2-6 and I do eat Cheeto Puffs and drink Mt. Dew for breakfast! The breakfast of champions apparently!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

How long have you been ttc? B4 the soy?

Congrats again....:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!
> 
> B- I thought about that when I was looking at the OPK's I posted...and yes she is right...this cycle with soy CD2-6 and I do eat Cheeto Puffs and drink Mt. Dew for breakfast! The breakfast of champions apparently!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Eff my smoothie breakfast...I am switching to Mt. Dew and Cheeto Puffs! :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!
> 
> B- I thought about that when I was looking at the OPK's I posted...and yes she is right...this cycle with soy CD2-6 and I do eat Cheeto Puffs and drink Mt. Dew for breakfast! The breakfast of champions apparently!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How long have you been ttc? B4 the soy?
> 
> Congrats again....:happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

Officially only 1 month. Month #2 was with the Soy.
Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer- you forgot to tell everyone that this is your first soy cycle, that you don't take a boat load of supplement, and that your breakfast consists of Cheeto Puffs and Mt. Dew, lol!!! That is hope girls!!!
> 
> B- I thought about that when I was looking at the OPK's I posted...and yes she is right...this cycle with soy CD2-6 and I do eat Cheeto Puffs and drink Mt. Dew for breakfast! The breakfast of champions apparently!!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Eff my smoothie breakfast...I am switching to Mt. Dew and Cheeto Puffs! :happydance:Click to expand...

You know I used to despise Cheeto Puffs up until a month or so ago...I hate regular cheetos. But I saw them in Wal-mart one day in the checkout lane and HAD TO HAVE THEM! :haha: About to eat some right now!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wendyk07 said:


> Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.

Every OPK I have ever taken has had at least a faint line...


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.
> 
> Every OPK I have ever taken has had at least a faint line...Click to expand...

Same here....until this cycle....(my soy cycle)...:wacko:

Btw...have I told you DH is going to Miami tomorrow thru Tuesday....:growlmad:

I BETTER not ovulate early! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I told him if he schedules another trip during O time....I am getting donor sperm.....and I know exactly who to ask.....:winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.

Me! I have carried a surge for as long as 4 days and I don't have PCOS. My suggestion, stop after the first OPK and call the next day O day; if you don't temp. BTW, I carry the surge the entire time I OV, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Indigo!!! Lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.
> 
> Every OPK I have ever taken has had at least a faint line...Click to expand...
> 
> Same here....until this cycle....(my soy cycle)...:wacko:
> 
> Btw...have I told you DH is going to Miami tomorrow thru Tuesday....:growlmad:
> 
> I BETTER not ovulate early! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> I told him if he schedules another trip during O time....I am getting donor sperm.....and I know exactly who to ask.....:winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Oh no! FX'd that ovulation holds off till your dh gets back! I would be mad too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug, here are you pics. I couldn't make them any larger, so they are very hard to see.

The top one is ont he negative setting; this should only pic up your second line if it has color. Good tool if you are concerned about an evap.

The bottom pic is with the pink/red turned all of the way up; as you can see, I really can't get color on the second line; definite evap! But, you knew that.


----------



## Indigo77

What am I missing? Why can't I see evap lines? 

So....what are your thoughts on the Wondfos I use?

What is your favorite brand?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What am I missing? Why can't I see evap lines?
> 
> So....what are your thoughts on the Wondfos I use?
> 
> What is your favorite brand?

You don't have line eye yet, lol. The evap is obvious on the original...no doubt. Look for a shadowy line, not shape. You really can't see it at all on the pics I took.

I use Wondfo as well and I would say they are really damn good; I have not been able to pull an evap on them for anything. I know people get a few, but I hear more about the Onestep ones than I do these.

From what I have read, the lines may not get as dark on a Wondfo until after a missed AF, where as a FRER will pick it up. My theory, if the IC shows a BFP, FR will too. Digis are not meant to be used until very close to AF.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,my fav ones are the cb smiley face digi ,I get all excited wen I see the smiley face ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry Indigo- I thought you mean HPTs. I like the Wondfo OPK as well. I can never get the digis timed right, lol.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Here are mine from 10-13 DPO. The bottom one was just taken at noon. The ICs look all funky now so I don't want to post them. :blush:

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/10-13.jpg


And apparantly you can use an OPK to test for pregnancy!

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/LH_13.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> From what I have read, the lines may not get as dark on a Wondfo until after a missed AF, where as a FRER will pick it up. My theory, if the IC shows a BFP, FR will too. Digis are not meant to be used until very close to AF.

A FRER with FMU didn't show a + at 9 DPO when and IC did. The FRER didn't go + until I tested on it at 10 DPO in the evening. Maybe I have weird pee? :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is another one...pink handle IC...don't know the brand...it came in a pink pouch?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/16537f28-orig.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

This is the FIRST one of these that I have gotten a line on...I know it's faint but yesterday nothing...I just want the damn digital to go +!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Great SG...now you just blew my theory out of the water, lol! Congrats on your BFP!!

As far as the OPK as an HPT...from what I have read, the HPT should show the BFP first, lol. I can't wait to try that one! And the breast milk test.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ooo...maybe I should go pee on an OPK too!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ooo...maybe I should go pee on an OPK too!!! :winkwink:

Do it now!!!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ooo...maybe I should go pee on an OPK too!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Do it now!!!Click to expand...

You'll have everyone being POAS addicts if you get your own way :haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ooo...maybe I should go pee on an OPK too!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Do it now!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have everyone being POAS addicts if you get your own way :haha:Click to expand...

She is really good with the peer pressure!:winkwink:


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ooo...maybe I should go pee on an OPK too!!! :winkwink:

YES! :test:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is an OPK...CD20 9DPO...and pregnant...lol Don't know the brand...same as the pink handle HPT
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/de6140be-orig.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

Looks like a Wondfo like mine. That's pretty close to a +!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> Looks like a Wondfo like mine. That's pretty close to a +!

Where did you get yours?


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a Wondfo like mine. That's pretty close to a +!
> 
> Where did you get yours?Click to expand...

Amazon.com...50 for around $10


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS...got mine there too.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Yup...same here!!


----------



## Indigo77

Same here...waiting for my new bunch to arrive here....only have 1 opk left...:wacko:
DMom....would that send you over the edge? :haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

It would send me over the edge! I hate to run out of ANYTHING!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Same here...waiting for my new bunch to arrive here....only have 1 opk left...:wacko:
> DMom....would that send you over the edge? :haha:

Nope, bc one is never too far from a Walmart or Target, lol. :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Same here...waiting for my new bunch to arrive here....only have 1 opk left...:wacko:
> DMom....would that send you over the edge? :haha:
> 
> Nope, bc one is never too far from a Walmart or Target, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

So very true!!
Ok so one of our other girls on our thread ordered a buttload of OPK's and then got her :bfp:...so I ordered a buttload too thinking that maybe that was the trick..kwim? I JUST used the very first OPK out of that order today to test that theory above....So...I guess it worked for me too...didn't need them after all...BTW...I ordered them right before I ovulated knowing full well I would get to use them:winkwink: 

So maybe you all should order a shitload of OPK's!:blush: Just sayin!


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said before Mer...then that monitor better knock me up now!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Like I said before Mer...then that monitor better knock me up now!

It well better or it is doomed! If you are anything like me...it won't be pretty!:grr:


----------



## shmoo75

I am using a CBFM(worked 2nd cycle of using it as I have my DD)only got Highs this cycle and last. I will upload my hpt pics from today and tomorrow's tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> I am using a CBFM(worked 2nd cycle of using it as I have my DD)only got Highs this cycle and last. I will upload my hpt pics from today and tomorrow's tomorrow.

I am on my first cycle of using the Ovacue monitor...can't complain about it, but it guess it might be extreme, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I want to get a cbfm, DH said its too high priced :( I even showed him ones on ebay........still didnt work :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I want to get a cbfm, DH said its too high priced :( I even showed him ones on ebay........still didnt work :nope:

I have seen them on ebay in the $60 dollr range, but I think anything that limits me to only one pee stick a day is useless, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I want to get a cbfm, DH said its too high priced :( I even showed him ones on ebay........still didnt work :nope:
> 
> I have seen them on ebay in the $60 dollr range, but I think anything that limits me to only one pee stick a day is useless, lol. :wacko:Click to expand...

I agree! That's why I love IC tests!!


----------



## Wendyk07

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I was wondering about OPK's. I usually have faint lines for a few days and then a line as dark as the control line which is my indicator that i am about to O. This then is followed shortly(up to a day) with pain in my side which i am assumed is the egg popping out the follicle. For a few days after the line on the OPK's get lighter. Having read some threads and now this one i was wondering if there is anyone else that doesnt get a blank OPK straight after O.
> 
> Every OPK I have ever taken has had at least a faint line...Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i thought it was just me because i keep reading about blank ones and it would take a week for mine to show up blank after O. 

:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

cebethel - I bought mine off of amazon for £70 that included 1 pack of 20 test sticks. For the 1st cycle of using it it will ask you start testing from cd6 and you use all 20 sticks. For those that have upto 30 day cycles it should only ask you for 10 sticks the next time you use it.(unlike me as I have 42 day cycles so I use all 20 sticks every time) Once it gives you a High your meant to:sex: on every High day and when you get a Peak :sex: on those days as well.(this cycle I started getting Highs from CD12 and only got Highs but, when I used it to conceive DD I got 10 Highs then my Peak) I buy my test sticks from amazon too as 2 packs of 20 are about £13. My OH doesn't want to know how much it cost me as, I have assured him I will sell it on Ebay once we have conceived #2.


----------



## shmoo75

Here are my HPT's from yesterday:


----------



## shmoo75

And here are today's HPT's:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you for the pics Shmoo! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Mellybelle

I havent read back through the other pages, so forgive me if i sound like a dick.... Schmoo, I can see faint lines on your test. Is it my screen or are they really there?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo I can see them! They are most likely not evaps as so many of them have a faint line!!! I think this is heading in the right direction! Did you try an FRER?


----------



## Mellybelle

AND your test from today looks slightly darker than yesterdays test. Grab a FRER and pee us a lovely pink positive line!!


----------



## dachsundmom

This is where I see it.


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 235922
> 
> 
> This is where I see it.

I see it slightly to the left of where you have marked it. I'd show you, but I dont know how.:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me look again!


----------



## dachsundmom

Look better Melly?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup that's where I see it too DMom! (the second one!)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, ladies....throw the first pic! New computer and new program, so I promise to get better at this!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You're already good at it!!! Will be asking your help to interpret my early HPTs :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

For anyone who wants to mark a pic, if you are on a Windows based system...click on the OP's pic to open it and then right click it to save. Save the image to your desktop and then open it from there. You will see a little tab that says 'open,' pick the 'paint' option and you can mark away! Then just save it and upload to BnB.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo- here is Junebug's evap that you were having a hard time seeing...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Today's tests: FMU CD21 10DPO: 2 IC's & AnswerBrand
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c967feb8-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- if you see Indigo's poll out there 'when did you get your BFP' please answer it too. By doing so, you will also be justifying my early testing, lol.


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo- here is Junebug's evap that you were having a hard time seeing...
> 
> View attachment 235930

On this one I see the line to the right of where you've marked. I think the bit you marked is 'end' of the test area. 

I dont mean to be a smartypants, but I've pissed on about 2000 of these buggers. I can see where the lines are supposed to be with my eyes shut. 

.......ok.. so I am being a smartypants.


----------



## Mellybelle

USAFKnineWife said:


> Today's tests: FMU CD21 10DPO: 2 IC's & AnswerBrand
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c967feb8-orig.jpg

Thats a beautiful BFP. Fantastic lines for 10dpo!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me check, Melly! I love the input, so please...be a smartypants, lol.


----------



## Mellybelle

Lets see if this works.......


----------



## Mellybelle

Hope this works.....

I marked it in blue.


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm pretty sure that on closer inspection you will find that I am never wrong...:rofl:

Just ask my DH! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly, try this!

I think I am going to have to go back to my old computer to do photos...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! I think we both might have found the 'sweet spot' this time, lol. You know have marking duties!


----------



## Mellybelle

Did this make it bigger?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 235927
> 
> 
> Look better Melly?

And that's EXACTLY where it should be!!! I see it too!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly, the line got bigger, but not the pic...you will want to zoom in on the view to enlarge it.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- if you see Indigo's poll out there 'when did you get your BFP' please answer it too. By doing so, you will also be justifying my early testing, lol.

Yes mam! Will do!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> Melly, try this!
> 
> I think I am going to have to go back to my old computer to do photos...lol
> 
> View attachment 235940

I'm pretty sure that ones in the right spot. its a squinter!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...i think i need to get my eyes checked....I only see USWife's lines....:duh:


----------



## Mellybelle

I can see lines on my PC better than I can see them on my lappie. Its probably your computer and not your eyes, Indigo.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo- here is Junebug's evap that you were having a hard time seeing...
> 
> View attachment 235930

Still can't f'ing see it....:wacko:


----------



## Mellybelle

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo- here is Junebug's evap that you were having a hard time seeing...
> 
> View attachment 235930
> 
> 
> Still can't f'ing see it....:wacko:Click to expand...

How 'bout now?


----------



## Mellybelle

You cant click on it to enlarge it. I'm not smart enough to get it any bigger.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo- here is Junebug's evap that you were having a hard time seeing...
> 
> View attachment 235930
> 
> 
> Still can't f'ing see it....:wacko:Click to expand...

Sometimes it helps to tilt your screen, lol. I am on my new laptop and can see them better on my PC like Melly said.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> You cant click on it to enlarge it. I'm not smart enough to get it any bigger.

When you save it to your desktop, you can enlarge from there, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice tweak Melly!


----------



## Mellybelle

There are lines everywhere, sometimes they just have to be tweaked out.


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAFKnineWife said:


> Today's tests: FMU CD21 10DPO: 2 IC's & AnswerBrand
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/c967feb8-orig.jpg

Look at those beautiful lines!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Must be the stupid iPad, then....
So, for the first time ever, I kept my stick..... from last night....no line until this morning....Is it a legitimate line? Or do you discount it after a bit of time? I am even attempting to label it...:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Must be the stupid iPad, then....
> So, for the first time ever, I kept my stick..... from last night....no line until this morning....Is it a legitimate line? Or do you discount it after a bit of time? I am even attempting to label it...:wacko:

OPK or HPT? If you are in doubt I would take another one.


----------



## Mellybelle

Lines should be discounted after 10 mins. But we all still like looking at them. Post the pic. Show us what you've pissed on.


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Must be the stupid iPad, then....
> So, for the first time ever, I kept my stick..... from last night....no line until this morning....Is it a legitimate line? Or do you discount it after a bit of time? I am even attempting to label it...:wacko:
> 
> OPK or HPT? If you are in doubt I would take another one.Click to expand...

Opk....it was my last....expecting a new batch today from amazon....
Labeling these little Wondfo $uckers isn't easy....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Must be the stupid iPad, then....
> So, for the first time ever, I kept my stick..... from last night....no line until this morning....Is it a legitimate line? Or do you discount it after a bit of time? I am even attempting to label it...:wacko:
> 
> OPK or HPT? If you are in doubt I would take another one.Click to expand...
> 
> Opk....it was my last....expecting a new batch today from amazon....
> Labeling these little Wondfo $uckers isn't easy....Click to expand...

Oh ok...I am not sure about time limit on OPK's...
I have a superfine sharpie and it is still hard to label those things!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mellybelle said:


> View attachment 235938
> 
> 
> Hope this works.....
> 
> I marked it in blue.

You're right Melly, that's where it was in real life :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

USAFkineWife - :happydance::happydance: lovely :bfp: hun

I have no idea what dpo I am as, I use a CBFM. I got my last High on 04/07(cd28) I didn't get any Peaks and I haven't got any opk's to use either:doh: I have had some more IC's and Fre's delivered today from amazon. I wont be poas again until Tues as OH is home tomorrow and Mon as my cycles are normally 42days Tues will be cd42 so, will have to have a forced poas break! Think I will be going:wacko: by then. At the mo I am saying they are :bfn: as there isn't a def can't miss that 2nd line on any of them. If the evil:witch:arrives I will be ordering some opks off of amazon to use alongside my cbfm next cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

Quick history

BFP - 21st June on Frer and CB
CP - 29th June
Bled for 3 weeks on and off.
6th July- Blank IC's and Asdas own, barley there line on frer
7th July - Blank Frer 
:sex: 10th July

and today this
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 28









photo 2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wendyk07 said:


> Quick history
> 
> BFP - 21st June on Frer and CB
> CP - 29th June
> Bled for 3 weeks on and off.
> 6th July- Blank IC's and Asdas own, barley there line on frer
> 7th July - Blank Frer
> :sex: 10th July
> 
> and today this

That is definately a line!!! WOO HOO! Do you have a FRER? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here are mine from this morning...I just can't help but keep testing until I get that super dark line!! CD22 11DPO FMU..FRER & IC
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/1a04b3fc-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- that looks really good!


----------



## Wendyk07

USAFKnineWife said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Quick history
> 
> BFP - 21st June on Frer and CB
> CP - 29th June
> Bled for 3 weeks on and off.
> 6th July- Blank IC's and Asdas own, barley there line on frer
> 7th July - Blank Frer
> :sex: 10th July
> 
> and today this
> 
> That is definately a line!!! WOO HOO! Do you have a FRER? :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I have a few frers here but i think i will wait and use it with FMU tomorrow morning. 

Your lines are fab. Congratulations hun. :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Wendyk07 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Quick history
> 
> BFP - 21st June on Frer and CB
> CP - 29th June
> Bled for 3 weeks on and off.
> 6th July- Blank IC's and Asdas own, barley there line on frer
> 7th July - Blank Frer
> :sex: 10th July
> 
> and today this
> 
> That is definately a line!!! WOO HOO! Do you have a FRER? :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a few frers here but i think i will wait and use it with FMU tomorrow morning.
> 
> Your lines are fab. Congratulations hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

With those lines I have every faith that the FRER will show them as well!!!
Thank you...I am just so paranoid as it is still early days and I have never knew "ahead of time" kwim?


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> Quick history
> 
> BFP - 21st June on Frer and CB
> CP - 29th June
> Bled for 3 weeks on and off.
> 6th July- Blank IC's and Asdas own, barley there line on frer
> 7th July - Blank Frer
> :sex: 10th July
> 
> and today this

YES! I see lines!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

This is weird. I just did a frer and the 2nd line is as dark as the control line. Much darker than anything i got last month before or after the CP. The whole thing doesnt make any sense so i am phoning my gp for an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## LLbean

am I imagining things?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> am I imagining things?

I can see a very faint line!!!


----------



## Macwooly

OMG I can see a faint line and I normally can't see lines :happydance:

I know it is early but I am sending the stickiest thoughts for you and praying your lines get darker and darker :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean can def see a bloody line,omfg :happydance::happydance::happydance:Please darken lines please darken,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> am I imagining things?

Nope! Its there. I had a feeling you would get your BFP this month hun, i really did. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL!!! It is there!:happydance:

The pic won't let me save it to invert it so you can see it better. Does you camera/phone have a 'negative' setting?

What a fab day for the 35+ers! 

:cry: (Again, these are happy tears)


----------



## LLbean

Wendy congrats!!!!!

Yeah not holding my breath just yet lol...libe was way too faint...had to look at it with a magnifying glass..I swear I almost just tossed it....and as I was tossing it I saw like a tiny shine at an angle.....lol.....plus my temp did drop today, headaches and all signgs of the withches arrival are here


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My tests were mostly negative at 8DPO; the girls swore they saw something.. then I held my pee for 3 hours and tested again and there it was!!! I say test again!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- you are still above coverline!


----------



## LLbean

You are all so sweet....lets see...oh and I am wrting from my phone as I am not home so I cant play with negative settings Im afraid...unless you want me to email it to you so you can play...


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> You are all so sweet....lets see...oh and I am wrting from my phone as I am not home so I cant play with negative settings Im afraid...unless you want me to email it to you so you can play...

Post the link to the pic if you can! If that doesn't work, I'll PM when I get back from the grocery with my email.


----------



## LLbean

No way to from my phone, best I can do is email. Or when I get home tonight I can try


----------



## NorthStar

FX for you LLBean.

Dmom I am LOVING this thread, and thanks for giving me naming right heh heh heh

I was away for the weekend with my work laptop so couldn't post but I read everything and I'm much more educated into the whole world of POAS now, thank you.


----------



## Sewergrrl

LL, YES!!!!!! I see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> FX for you LLBean.
> 
> Dmom I am LOVING this thread, and thanks for giving me naming right heh heh heh
> 
> I was away for the weekend with my work laptop so couldn't post but I read everything and I'm much more educated into the whole world of POAS now, thank you.

Of course you should have the credit for it! :hugs:

I was waiting for you to get back on and see your work! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I actually spluttered out lough with laughter reading some of the commentary on there where you were urging all to pee on sticks and send you the pics.

Couldn't make comments as the security of my work laptop won't let me post on a forum ha ha.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Yeah I actually spluttered out lough with laughter reading some of the commentary on there where you were urging all to pee on sticks and send you the pics.
> 
> Couldn't make comments as the security of my work laptop won't let me post on a forum ha ha.

It's for science, so I don't feel badly being a POAS pusher, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually spluttered out lough with laughter reading some of the commentary on there where you were urging all to pee on sticks and send you the pics.
> 
> Couldn't make comments as the security of my work laptop won't let me post on a forum ha ha.
> 
> It's for science, so I don't feel badly being a POAS pusher, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: It's like you are the pusher outside the school yard fence....you know you wanna...just one time...it'll make you feel real good!!!" :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually spluttered out lough with laughter reading some of the commentary on there where you were urging all to pee on sticks and send you the pics.
> 
> Couldn't make comments as the security of my work laptop won't let me post on a forum ha ha.
> 
> It's for science, so I don't feel badly being a POAS pusher, lol.Click to expand...

I'm just imagining you and Porky lurking in an alleyway wearing raincoats with loads of inside pockets, brimming with pee sticks.:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Northstar, that's not a half bad idea!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL, I see it, AND you're still above cover line!!! :hugs: :dust:

Wendy, I think your BD date (July 10th) is way too early for anything to come up that strongly! You said the FRERs were negative after your CP? I definitely think you need to get bloods done and a scan for dating, there IS a baby in there!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

LLbean!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats a line and You are pregnant!!!!

My 13dpo FRER could barely even be seen, but it was there..............I'll see if i can find a pic of it.


----------



## Mellybelle

This was my 13dpo FRER. I'm not sure if you can even see it at all on here. It got darker when it dried, but this pic was taken just outside the time limit I think.


----------



## Mellybelle

When it comes to FRER, a line is a line as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## LLbean

Well if no witch tomorrow should I test with a FRER or CB digi?


----------



## LLbean

Wendy...hope its twins....man I wish I got twin girls


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Well if no witch tomorrow should I test with a FRER or CB digi?

I would go with either FRER or Answer brand; Answer is from the same manufacturer as FRER, but at a fraction of the price. The FR digi will show before your CB digi. FXd! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck LL!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mellybelle

LLbean said:


> Well if no witch tomorrow should I test with a FRER or CB digi?

Both!!!


----------



## LLbean

Well no fr digi at home...


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Well no fr digi at home...

Then you have to pee on the FRER and CB digi, if that is what you have!


----------



## LLbean

Well...IF no AF yet I will do both...just for you ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Well...IF no AF yet I will do both...just for you ;-)

God, I really am the pee stick pusher, lol! Maybe I need a new hobby!


----------



## LLbean

Ahahahaha....trust me, you dont need to push too much in my case lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I just noticed your siggy and we have to prove Gail right; she gave me the same prediction! Actually, Katrina did too, which makes me nervous. I know I did them just for fun, but I would love it if they were both right!


----------



## Indigo77

Omfg!!! Ll!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see you just caught up, Indigo! Very exciting!! Did you see her pics?


----------



## Indigo77

OMFG!!! Wendy!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Big day for the old birds!!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I see you just caught up, Indigo! Very exciting!! Did you see her pics?


Yes....and even I could see those lines!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see you just caught up, Indigo! Very exciting!! Did you see her pics?
> 
> 
> Yes....and even I could see those lines!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hear that LL? If Indigo can see them, they are totally there! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

well don't get to psyched ladies...looks like the witch is making a landing soon...spotting got a tad bit heavier LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

It's still spotting...


----------



## LLbean

...and redder...ah well, the morning will tell


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Still holding onto some hope for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

(((Llbean))) praying that the nasty old bag stays well away from you.

:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

FX'd for you LL! Shoot, crossed everything else I can cross too :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hope the spotting stops completely LL. Fingers toes and everything else crossed for you!. xx


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for your LL :dust:

Wendy hoping you get answers soon :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I thought i would add my HPT's and OPK's photos https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/11_DPO.jpg this was my BFP from a few weeks ago that turned into a chemical


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/IMG_0370.jpg BFP and ended in an MC at almost 8 weeks


----------



## NorthStar

I'm starting to wish I could POAS for other things in life, ie should I book a holiday for October? I need a holiday predictor pee stick.


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0208.jpg OPK from last month than ended in an BFP then chemical


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes- TY for the pics! I am very sorry that things didn't go as planned.


----------



## Mellybelle

NorthStar said:


> I'm starting to wish I could POAS for other things in life, ie should I book a holiday for October? I need a holiday predictor pee stick.

I love POAS. I'd POAS to help me decide what outfit to wear that day. :haha:

I dont have any sticks left to pee on. So today I peed on some bi-carb soda.:blush:

theres a theory that if it fizzes its a boy and if it doesnt its a girl. It didnt fizz and there were no lines to look at. BORING. Sticks are far better.


----------



## Mellybelle

I think i have many pee stick pics to post. I'll find some.....


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes- TY for the pics! I am very sorry that things didn't go as planned.

thanks like my doctors said it's just one of those things. I did have a few evap tests but it looks like i didn't save those pics. The other MC i had i didn't take a pic of that for some reason. I will be doing more in the future and i will put them on whether positive, negative or evap :flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

These are my opks as hpts in January...


As you can see, although I had a postive FRER at 11dpo, i didnt get a pos opk as hpt until 17dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly- I might be confusing you with another person, so I apologize now if I am...I am a stalker and I thought you had posted a pic of a positive test in the HPT section that garnered a very rude accusation from another poster. If this is you, do you have that test pic still? I would love for it to be here! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok so today


Also did a CD Digi and got this???


sadly I threw away the pee before while the result processing was flashing... so now I have to wait to pee again! UGH! well I am not drinking anything new until I pee...hope that helps HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

LL that is positive! There's no mistaking that line!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yeah much clearer today...LOL but what is whit the digi???

Also still spotting and massive headache etc. I think I will believe it when it is all spelled out! HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

I am thinking that means it cannot read the test; do you have the instruction booklet?


----------



## Macwooly

LL - I see a line :happydance:

Sorry I don't understand digis :shrug:

Keeping all crossed that this is a sticky bean & the lines get darker :)


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> ok so today
> 
> 
> Also did a CD Digi and got this???
> 
> 
> sadly I threw away the pee before while the result processing was flashing... so now I have to wait to pee again! UGH! well I am not drinking anything new until I pee...hope that helps HAHAHA

WOW LLbean!!! I see a lil ole line there!!!! :yipee::yipee:xXx


----------



## LLbean

:shock: O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well there it is

OH FYI...the book icon was that I had left the digi in my pee too long...so if you are collecting in a cup only dip for 20 secs LOL


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> :shock: O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> well there it is
> 
> OH FYI...the book icon was that I had left the digi in my pee too long...so if you are collecting in a cup only dip for 20 secs LOL

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sorry for filling up your thread with my tests...I was just so excited that the FR Gold Digital FINALLY gave me the +YES!!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/9470ed51-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, LL!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do you believe it now? Lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG, LL!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do you believe it now? Lol

HAHAHA kind of...have to go see my GYN in less than an hour... I think after all of that MAYBE I will believe it LOL :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please let us know how your appt goes? So the trick is legs up the wall and booking the appt with the FS? Lol


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA so it seems! OH and I did use the Instead cups too!

Honestly all of that and the 3 months for my Hubby's sperm to improve in the magical cocktail of pills LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA so it seems! OH and I did use the Instead cups too!
> 
> Honestly all of that and the 3 months for my Hubby's sperm to improve in the magical cocktail of pills LOL

Are you nervous to tell your DD? Mine always wanted a sibling, but now that she is 14, she has become very accustomed to being an only child, lol. Actually, she doesn't really know we are TTC, but she has mentioned that she's glad to be a lonely only, lol.

Good luck with your DD studying psych, lol. That was my original profession and let me tell you, I was a PITA while I was studying; had an answer and an analysis for everything, lol.


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah, she is a JOY to hear LOL I tell you she analyzes EVERYTHING!

Not telling her until Thanksgiving, or anyone other than hubby for that matter. Want to wait until all is good and tests are done all and all that jazz


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> oh yeah, she is a JOY to hear LOL I tell you she analyzes EVERYTHING!
> 
> Not telling her until Thanksgiving, or anyone other than hubby for that matter. Want to wait until all is good and tests are done all and all that jazz

Oh, I know...not only do you analyze everyone you come in contact with, she will start to convince herself that she has everything under the sun, lol. I practiced for one stinking day and ran for it...lol

People who go into psych live for 'mental masturbation' lol. It's really what it is...it just feeds the ego, lol. I am not saying your DD won't be great at it, but one has to be able to detach themselves from things very well in order to be successful.


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> ok so today
> 
> 
> Also did a CD Digi and got this???
> 
> 
> sadly I threw away the pee before while the result processing was flashing... so now I have to wait to pee again! UGH! well I am not drinking anything new until I pee...hope that helps HAHAHA

OMG another BFP for the over 35's congratulations i see that line very clearly. Good luck and hope you have a lovely pregnancy x


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> Melly- I might be confusing you with another person, so I apologize now if I am...I am a stalker and I thought you had posted a pic of a positive test in the HPT section that garnered a very rude accusation from another poster. If this is you, do you have that test pic still? I would love for it to be here! :hugs:

Could that be this pic?


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly- that is it! Thank you so much! I wasn't sure if it was you or not, but I remember just being revolted at the suggestion made to you!


----------



## Indigo77

WTH happened? Was someone mean to Melly? :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Mellybelle

Some idiot suggested that I had drawn on my test.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mellybelle said:


> Some idiot suggested that I had drawn on my test.

That was more than an idiot!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Some idiot suggested that I had drawn on my test.
> 
> That was more than an idiot!Click to expand...

What? Whoever said that is a douchebag!! :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

What was her name....I feel like stalking....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

why would anyone want to do that? is it a competition? I mean come on, how would you benefit from marking your own test?...it is absurd!

Sorry to hear that Melly...people are clueless at times, I swear!


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even remember...I stalked that one, but it was a hard one to forget.


----------



## Indigo77

We haven't seen Melly or her crew yet....


----------



## Mellybelle

Cant remember now, she copped a few mouthfuls from some helpful ladies and apologised, then felt very silly.


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> :shock: O M G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> well there it is
> 
> OH FYI...the book icon was that I had left the digi in my pee too long...so if you are collecting in a cup only dip for 20 secs LOL

YAY!!!! Congrats!! How did your appt go?


----------



## LLbean

it went well...test at doctors puts me at 3 weeks and a day...have to go back on Wednesday to check on beta levels again...Hope my progesterone is going up too.

Doctor did check in there too and she said all looks fine, and that the spotting is perfectly normal...I asked for how long is it normal and she said even the whole 1st trimester!!!!

I'm kind of anxious and not counting any victories yet until after seeing results from Betas. I go in Wednesday and then maybe Thursday they can tell me if it is progressing accordingly. MAYBE after that confirmation I will tell my hubby so he can go to the August 3rd Ultrasound appointment. Want him to see the heartbeat ;-) (or two LOL)


----------



## Sewergrrl

Fx for you, LL! This is SO exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry i have been awol ladies but, OH has Sunday's and Monday's off work so, can't really poas those days and post pics as kept busy with him and DD. Here are Mon's pics as I did manage to poas and take photo's all very sneaky:haha:



These are of the same test taken 10mins after dipping.


----------



## shmoo75

And here are todays:



Last night me and OH :sex: and the position we used I found it really painful! For my belly and I have banned that position until after we have had #2 and I am back on the bcp! I felt bloaty, felt sick and crampy mainly on my left side I have no idea what on earth is going on with me no:witch: for me if she does arrive it is going to be one from hell I just know it!


----------



## Mellybelle

I've tweaked and tuned shmoo but I can find lines on your latest tests. Did you use fmu?


----------



## shmoo75

Mellybelle - Yes I used FMU. I so don't know what is going on with me and my stupid long irregular cycles!!! Thought I had O'd 2wks ago on CD28/CD29 eventhough my CBFM said High on CD28(didn't give me a Peak this cycle or last)then went to Low on CD29. Me and OH are still :sex: at least every other day just incase I didn't O when I thought I did! I am soooooooooooo:confused: If I do get :witch: I will be relieved as at least I would know 100% that I'm not and can get on with a new cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo- how long after peeing were those pics taken? I think I can see an evap.


----------



## shmoo75

I got up at 5am with OH, packed his lunch, waved him off to work, peeed in a disposable cup and put some tissue over the top to stop anything falling in then, went back to bed and used an IC at 7am when I got up with DD and, took the photo's 10mins later.


----------



## dachsundmom

This is where I think I see the evap.


----------



## shmoo75

Thats where I thought I saw a line within 10mins. Bloody IC's!!!! I refuse to use a Frer or CB digi just yet I want to see a better pink 2nd line first on an IC before I crack open the "good stuff"


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> Thats where I thought I saw a line within 10mins. Bloody IC's!!!! I refuse to use a Frer or CB digi just yet I want to see a better pink 2nd line first on an IC before I crack open the "good stuff"

Did you see that line in the time frame?


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> Some idiot suggested that I had drawn on my test.

WTF :growlmad: I think idiot is too polite a word too :growlmad:


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom - yes I did see it within time frame. I could see more colour on the side of test iykwim?

Macwooly - I am so with you and the rest of the girls on this thread about that comment made to Melly! I do have a question for you hun about the cbfm. Have you every had 1 or 2 cycles where you got tons of Highs but no Peaks?


----------



## dachsundmom

I caved; 8DPO....BFN.


----------



## Macwooly

shmoo75 said:


> dachsundmom - yes I did see it within time frame. I could see more colour on the side of test iykwim?
> 
> Macwooly - I am so with you and the rest of the girls on this thread about that comment made to Melly! I do have a question for you hun about the cbfm. Have you every had 1 or 2 cycles where you got tons of Highs but no Peaks?

I'm only on my third cycle with it but no sorry. The longest I had highs for was 4 days and the next 2 cycles I've only had 3 days of highs.

My worry with the CBFM is it uses FMU and all the OPKs say not to so I do wonder if the CBFM could miss surges occasionally? 

From what I had read it is normal for a woman to have a cycle occasionally with no ovulation but it's not what any of us want when TTC over 35 :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:haha: DMom!!! I'm trying NOT to until Saturday (9DPO). :dust: to you my dear!
Shmoo I can also see a faint line. If it's within the time frame that might be a :bfp: When is AF due? Some ladies never get a line on IC's, I would do a digi or FRER soon :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey took a while to catch up on this thread. Thought I would post my test from today - you may or may not see a very faint line which may or may not be an evap line!



DMom sorry you got BFN but we know it is too early!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so here is yesterday's and today...


Is that a normal progression you think?

Kind of freaking out cause I started spotting a bit heavier today


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> so here is yesterday's and today...
> 
> 
> Is that a normal progression you think?
> 
> Kind of freaking out cause I started spotting a bit heavier today

:hugs:

I think they are beautiful shades of pink and look perfect! I've had a + test since 9 DPO and today, finally at 17 DPO, an IC test line is as dark as the control.

What did your doctor say about spotting? Did he/she tell you how much is too much or to call if it's accompanied with pain?


----------



## LLbean

no she said it was perfectly normal, almost kind of dismissed it really. She said sometimes people do the whole first trimester even.

I just want to hear that the Betas are progressing accordingly...


----------



## Sewergrrl

I completely understand. I haven't had any betas yet and won't until the 2nd of August. I had a MC in April and am totally paranoid! We have to relax, right? :)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok sorry to continue to jump in on your thread but these are from today...13 DPO with FMU...FRER and IC...The test line on the FRER is now darker than the control line. My temp did drop a bit this morning from 98.89 yesterday to 98.62 this morning...3 more days till AF was supposed to show..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7610d7b5-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer- Jump in anytime! You are close enough to 35, lol.

LL- that is a beautiful progression! Were you able to stay mum in front of DH last night?


----------



## Sewergrrl

Those are nice lines too! :)

My temp has been dropping .1º for 2 days and .2 today, but my tests are darker and darker, so I'm not worried (too much).


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife...those lines look AWESOME! wish mine were that dark and I am 2 more DPO than you! HAHAHAHA

Sewergrrl...I hope the spotting goes away soon cause it is freaking me out and this is exactly why I don't want to tell hubby yet...and I already canceled the appointment I had with the fertility specialist for tomorrow! ACK!

dachsundmom...not a peep! Oscar winning so far...but I really think it is because I am still not even 100% sure myself HAHAHA.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly- I can see it even better now that I am on my desktop at work! How did your blood draw go?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer- Jump in anytime! You are close enough to 35, lol.
> 
> LL- that is a beautiful progression! Were you able to stay mum in front of DH last night?

haha...yeah I know...I know my brain says so!!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> Those are nice lines too! :)
> 
> My temp has been dropping .1º for 2 days and .2 today, but my tests are darker and darker, so I'm not worried (too much).

I see that...I did read where it could drop a bit but that it should stay elevated which I assume is above cover line?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> USAFKnineWife...those lines look AWESOME! wish mine were that dark and I am 2 more DPO than you! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Sewergrrl...I hope the spotting goes away soon cause it is freaking me out and this is exactly why I don't want to tell hubby yet...and I already canceled the appointment I had with the fertility specialist for tomorrow! ACK!
> 
> dachsundmom...not a peep! Oscar winning so far...but I really think it is because I am still not even 100% sure myself HAHAHA.

I took Soy for the first time this cycle and got my + on 8DPO...really early...I would be shocked if there isn't more than one in there...(Oh jeez did I just say that??)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is Dmom's test...inverted and marked where "I" see the line....anyone else see it?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-19_06-37-26_174-1.jpg


----------



## LLbean

hahahaha USAFKnineWife....that would be AWESOME...I'd love twins!


----------



## shmoo75

USAFKnineWife - Those are beautiful dark lines hun :happydance::happydance:

Llbean - sorry to hear about the spotting hun. having had 2 mc's prior to getting pg with DD I know exactly how you feel. FX all goes well for you hun

dachsundmom - :hugs::hugs: sorry it was bfn I know you probably knew it was going to be anyway as you tested early but, its still not nice to see it. FX that as the days go by you will get that shiny:bfp:

AFM - as I have stupid long irregular cycles I have no idea when I O'd if I even have at all!!!!(my 1st cycle was 34days, 2nd was 41 and so far this one is 42days and still going!!!)I suppose the CBFM might not pick my surge up if its really long! If I get a visit from:witch:I will order spme opk's to use once I get my 1st High so i can see what is going on even after the cbfm stops asking me for tests. I know the cbfm looks for 2 hormones which is why it asks for fmu and opk's only test for one which is why evening is better for them.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

USAFKnineWife said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife...those lines look AWESOME! wish mine were that dark and I am 2 more DPO than you! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Sewergrrl...I hope the spotting goes away soon cause it is freaking me out and this is exactly why I don't want to tell hubby yet...and I already canceled the appointment I had with the fertility specialist for tomorrow! ACK!
> 
> dachsundmom...not a peep! Oscar winning so far...but I really think it is because I am still not even 100% sure myself HAHAHA.
> 
> I took Soy for the first time this cycle and got my + on 8DPO...really early...I would be shocked if there isn't more than one in there...(Oh jeez did I just say that??)Click to expand...

My first IC was at 8DPO, I had really high HCGs and a singleton, doesn't really mean anything!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Junebug_CJ said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife...those lines look AWESOME! wish mine were that dark and I am 2 more DPO than you! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Sewergrrl...I hope the spotting goes away soon cause it is freaking me out and this is exactly why I don't want to tell hubby yet...and I already canceled the appointment I had with the fertility specialist for tomorrow! ACK!
> 
> dachsundmom...not a peep! Oscar winning so far...but I really think it is because I am still not even 100% sure myself HAHAHA.
> 
> I took Soy for the first time this cycle and got my + on 8DPO...really early...I would be shocked if there isn't more than one in there...(Oh jeez did I just say that??)Click to expand...
> 
> My first IC was at 8DPO, I had really high HCGs and a singleton, doesn't really mean anything!Click to expand...

One, two or 12...it doesn't really matter to me...as long as I get one!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: there is a misconception that only multiples have high HCG. I've seen "normal" HCG in my patients with multiples and high in singletons. I agree, one healthy baby is really what this is all about :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAFKnineWife said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Those are nice lines too! :)
> 
> My temp has been dropping .1º for 2 days and .2 today, but my tests are darker and darker, so I'm not worried (too much).
> 
> I see that...I did read where it could drop a bit but that it should stay elevated which I assume is above cover line?Click to expand...

That sounds good to me! I am so not a worrier, but with this I cannot help it. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly- I can see it even better now that I am on my desktop at work! How did your blood draw go?

Thanks Dmom, I am just going to try and forget now until tomorrow morning and not get my hopes up! blood draw was surprisingly quick, easy and painless for someone who doesn't like needles! Results in about a week I think.


----------



## hugs3409

cebethel said:


> I want to get a cbfm, DH said its too high priced :( I even showed him ones on ebay........still didnt work :nope:

get a saliva one, I have one and it works great and very cheap too. I got mine off ebay and got some opk's and hpts with it too. good luck. Sorry have not been on much do to my situation, but I can still post those that I have if you want.


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I want to get a cbfm, DH said its too high priced :( I even showed him ones on ebay........still didnt work :nope:
> 
> get a saliva one, I have one and it works great and very cheap too. I got mine off ebay and got some opk's and hpts with it too. good luck. Sorry have not been on much do to my situation, but I can still post those that I have if you want.Click to expand...

Post away!


----------



## alison29

I love this thread.


----------



## hugs3409

Tuesday 6/14 FMU I think CB
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/dayone-tuesday.jpg
Wed 6/15 FMU EPT
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/day2-wednesday-1.jpg 
Thursday 6/16 FMU 2 $.88 walmart cheapies
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/thursdaymorningandafternoon-1.jpg
Friday 6/17 FMU EPT and $.88 walmart cheapie
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/fridaymorning-1.jpg
Friday 6/17 noon EPT and $.88 walmart cheapie
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/fridayatnoon-1.jpg
Friday 6/17 3pm dollar store and FRER
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/Friday3pm-1.jpg

I had Ic's also, but never took pics of them. I am supposedly about 9 wks now, but supposedly baby stopped growing at 8 wks, I am going for a 2nd opinion next week and will know for sure. I thought symptoms and hpt's would start to lighten, but they haven't. I still have strong symptoms and the hpt's are just as dark. Going to go do IC hpt and opk just for the heck of it, will post shortly.


----------



## LLbean

wow those all look good to me...


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Hugs....this is so much for you to go through! Please don't post the pics if it is too hard for you.


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Hugs....this is so much for you to go through! Please don't post the pics if it is too hard for you.

Thanks Dmom, I am ok now. I got the news on Friday, but the stupid doctor just did a quick scan (1min) so fast I could see nothing, then gave me my 3 options and sent me on my way. Didn't explain the options or anything. It wasn't until I came home and started to research them when I found what I didn't want to do lol. Anyway, I am glad I did, cause I was going with the pill, but I decided to wait until Monday as we had a busy weekend and I didn't want to ruin it. But something told me to do some more research Monday morning and I found alot of women who were in my situation, got the bad news, but their docs had them come back a week or 2 later and sure enough there was the heartbeat and all was well. My doc never even gave me that option to come back for another scan. I called my old doc and they could not believe that they didn't do a follow up, so booked me next thursday 7/28 for a scan and bloods. I am not getting my hopes up, but I am more hopeful then before. Since I had my IUD removed in February this year my body has not totally gotten back to normal. I have a slight feeling that instead of AF in May it was early MC (spotted 3 days with cramping and back ache, day 4 heavy flow, enough to soak a super tampon in 10 minutes, day 5 lighter and 2 more days gone) so who knows maybe that just through me out even further. OH and I :sex: ALOT after that, but no clue as to when I actually O'd or Implanted. But I will find out next week. I don't mind posting. Give me a sec and I will post the IC's I just took.


----------



## hugs3409

so here is the hpt and opk I just took. 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/hptandopk.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Hugs... I think your bean is still there... I don't want to get your hopes up but those tests all look good!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I agree with LL...I would think that your levels would start to drop. Can you get an appt with your doctor any sooner?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes, FX hugs, I really hope the bean is still there as the lines look good :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Thats what I would have thought, that everything would slowly start to disappear. Especially the hcg on the hpt's ya know. I don't know, like I said not getting my hopes up, but I am sooooo glad I am getting a 2nd opinion. they first gave me this Thursday the 21st, but I am not sure if 1 week would make much of a difference? what do you think? if you think it would, I will call them back and try and get in this week instead of next. The wait is killing me lol. thanks for the support :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Thats what I would have thought, that everything would slowly start to disappear. Especially the hcg on the hpt's ya know. I don't know, like I said not getting my hopes up, but I am sooooo glad I am getting a 2nd opinion. they first gave me this Thursday the 21st, but I am not sure if 1 week would make much of a difference? what do you think? if you think it would, I will call them back and try and get in this week instead of next. The wait is killing me lol. thanks for the support :hugs:

Call now and get your appointment sooner if you can...:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

ok So This thursday 1:45 I will go. Crossing EVERYTHING LOL. thanks girls, I knew I came to this board for a reason :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes sooner...the scan will show something. I think the person that saw you before just probably didn't bother to look better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, please keep us updated and I am crossing everything for you! :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

LLbean said:


> yes sooner...the scan will show something. I think the person that saw you before just probably didn't bother to look better.

I hope so, but it is what it is. God knows whats best for me and if this isn't it yet, then so be it, but will be back on the bus soon if not. 

Congrats to you BTW, I have been more lurking then anything lately and have seen all your tests. They look wonderful. Best of luck to you :)


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, please keep us updated and I am crossing everything for you! :hugs:

I definately will. thanks


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Hugs...but I am panicking too LOL... if Betas come back promising then I can tell hubby on Friday.


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - OMG!!! I am gobsmacked beyond belief that they only scanned you for 1min and didn't offer you a follow up. I'm glad you are going this Thurs. Will they be doing a repeat blood test to see if the hcg is going up as expected? Fx for you and sending loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

shmoo75 said:


> Hugs - OMG!!! I am gobsmacked beyond belief that they only scanned you for 1min and didn't offer you a follow up. I'm glad you are going this Thurs. Will they be doing a repeat blood test to see if the hcg is going up as expected? Fx for you and sending loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes I should get a scan and blood work done, however I am wondering if they do a scan and find nothing, why would they bother to do bloods? I would have thought they would do bloods now and then see me for the scan, but whatever works lol. No more waiting, I will know for sure soon enough. Thanks shmoo

no worries LL, people spot all the time in early pg, keep the faith love :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs, those hcg levels look good! I really think there is a good chance for you :hugs: You may need a better look, maybe with a vaginal ultrasound probe. Keep us posted :dust:


----------



## LLbean

ok so I am rethinking when to tell hubby...tell me what you think please:

His sister is in town from out of state and we are seeing lots of the whole family while she is here...they leave on Sunday.

My hubby can be a big mouth at times and I am TERRIFIED he may slip and say something while they are still here. I want NO ONE to know until Thanksgiving after all the major tests are done (don't need the comments and suggestions, thoughts etc...you all know what I am talking about) SO

As much as I wanted to do it on a weekend so he can "chill" a bit with the news I'm thinking this weekend is NO GOOD...and the next weekend may be cutting it too close for him to set some time aside to attend the 1st U/S (august 3rd)...kind of wondering now what time the sister leaves on Sunday...maybe tell him after she is gone? UGH! LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sounds good LL :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- what do YOU want?


----------



## LLbean

I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol

Well then if he can't keep his mouth shut, you have to wait, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol

I understand :hugs: I don't want anyone (well other than BnBers and DH) knowing until I'm done first tri! That's what we did the last time around :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol
> 
> I understand :hugs: I don't want anyone (well other than BnBers and DH) knowing until I'm done first tri! That's what we did the last time around :thumbup:Click to expand...

YUP, well that is about Thanksgiving for me...actually early November but want to tell my daughter first and in person...so when she comes for Thanksgiving


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol
> 
> I understand :hugs: I don't want anyone (well other than BnBers and DH) knowing until I'm done first tri! That's what we did the last time around :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YUP, well that is about Thanksgiving for me...actually early November but want to tell my daughter first and in person...so when she comes for ThanksgivingClick to expand...

You ready to lay on the couch and take the ink blot test when you tell her? Lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I want to tell him but I want more for no one in his family (or mine) to know lol
> 
> I understand :hugs: I don't want anyone (well other than BnBers and DH) knowing until I'm done first tri! That's what we did the last time around :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YUP, well that is about Thanksgiving for me...actually early November but want to tell my daughter first and in person...so when she comes for ThanksgivingClick to expand...
> 
> You ready to lay on the couch and take the ink blot test when you tell her? LolClick to expand...

AHAHAHA you know she already grilled me with gloomy statistics a few months ago...very depressing...and that was just a "lecture" because she knows we wanted kids at some point...so it was the "well do you realize that at your age....? and by the time the kid graduates you will be...? and you better hurry up cause statistically speaking after the dad is X years old Schizophrenia chances increase for the fetus?" oh yeah, all in all a LOVELY chat HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- schizo is only 'believed' to be inherited, lol. Hate to break it to your DD, psych is not a science, lol. That's why you can practice without MD after your name, lol.

Besides, schizo usually appears in the late teens, early 20s...tell her bc of your age, by then the Alzheimer's will have set in and the LO will be her problem, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL- schizo is only 'believed' to be inherited, lol. Hate to break it to your DD, psych is not a science, lol. That's why you can practice without MD after your name, lol.
> 
> Besides, schizo usually appears in the late teens, early 20s...tell her bc of your age, by then the Alzheimer's will have set in and the LO will be her problem, lol.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well I told her that at least if anything happened to us old farts the child would always have her...she about FLIPPED...she was like "oh I don't think so! I am not raising a child!" HAHAHAHA


----------



## hugs3409

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hugs, those hcg levels look good! I really think there is a good chance for you :hugs: You may need a better look, maybe with a vaginal ultrasound probe. Keep us posted :dust:

Unfortunately it was vaginal ugh lol. I hate those too :)


----------



## hugs3409

LL when does his sister come? Can you tell him before she gets there, so he has time to let it sink in before she comes? Is she staying with you? Cause if not you can tell him anytime, however he needs to know not to say ANYTHING lol or else haha. whatever you decide is right for you.

If you don't want to tell him this weekend, and want to wait til next weekend. Tell him you made some plans (its a surprise) and the only time slot you could get was "??" that he has to take off or take half day off of work. Then when you go, he will wonder why it was a docs office, if you try and keep it quiet at the docs office, then he can see the scan and be like WTF?? haha, I can just picture his face lol. But when he asks why you are at the docs, make something up and tell him you wanted him there for support lol.

It will work out whatever you decide. It is only 2.5 wks away, goes fast :) good luck


----------



## Indigo77

LL...i couldn't hold out that long...i would think and plan exactly like u, but then I would tell anything that moved in 2 days....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

well his sister IS already here...she has been here all week...leaves Sunday...we saw EVERYONE for the past 4 days all day pretty much so no, I do not want to risk his big mouth...he may act extremely careful with me or something stupid like that and tip them off...

I can not wait until scan day or he will know. He is stubborn and stuck in his ways so to ask him to get off work for a bit for "no good reason" will not do...plus I have a card and gits etc ready for him and the "reveal"


----------



## Indigo77

TELL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!..... :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

oh i see, well them tell him Sunday when they all leave :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> TELL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!..... :haha:

Get it over with already!!!


----------



## LLbean

But no pressure right ladies? HAHAHA

I want to wait for Betas at least...I think Sunday after they leave at the EARLIEST. As it is I have to lie tomorrow with some excuse about the fertility specialist canceling LOL...thought maybe I can combine THAT lie with the U/S and get him to go with me HAHAHA...but too much, his little heart could not handle it all at once. ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> But no pressure right ladies? HAHAHA
> 
> I want to wait for Betas at least...I think Sunday after they leave at the EARLIEST. As it is I have to lie tomorrow with some excuse about the fertility specialist canceling LOL...thought maybe I can combine THAT lie with the U/S and get him to go with me HAHAHA...but too much, his little heart could not handle it all at once. ;-)

How will his little heart feel if he knew you were aware of your BFP, but kept it in for a few days?


----------



## LLbean

a few days...not MONTHS! lol...he knows I'm protecting his feelings. I need to know that all is going well before I tell him...or that would crush him and even make him not want to try again.

At the VERY earliest I can tell him on Thursday...if I can get results from Betas that day...but again, if he spills it I will kill him! You don't understand what I am dealing with...we were at the movies on Friday with his nieces and I mentioned that a dear friend of mine (whom he knows) finally conceived via IVF...right there and then, in front of everyone he says "Is that what we are doing too?" HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!! No one is supposed to know we are even trying!!!! (and God knows his mom has been prying BIG TIME all weekend after that) hope to GOD his nieces are clueless as to what that even is but sure enough, a co-worker of his was sitting in the row RIGHT BEHIND US and we did not know until AFTER the movie ...so again, hope SHE didn't hear him either!

It's not the first time my husband has had a HUGE mouth (especially with his mom who is Mrs Gossip Queen) , and this one is a BIGGIE...absolutely no mistakes are to be made or I will be PISSED for 9 months!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> But no pressure right ladies? HAHAHA
> 
> I want to wait for Betas at least...I think Sunday after they leave at the EARLIEST. As it is I have to lie tomorrow with some excuse about the fertility specialist canceling LOL...thought maybe I can combine THAT lie with the U/S and get him to go with me HAHAHA...but too much, his little heart could not handle it all at once. ;-)

Phuck the betas........TELL HIM!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

INDIGO, read my post above yours LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, LL...you win, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Just read it...ok....let's compromise...TELL HIM and tape his mouth shut.....:haha:

Ok....I hear u...he _does_ have a big mouth...


----------



## LLbean

you guys are killing me here! hahaha


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I understand LL, I'd be doing the same as you :hugs: He'll get over not being told immediately because he'll be so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I couldn't keep my BFP to myself! I called DH at work to ask him about something, chatted for a couple minutes, and said, "oh yeah, I'm pregnant!" I couldn't even wait for him to come HOME! haha I have no idea how you're keeping quiet, LL. Can't DH tell something is up with you??


----------



## shmoo75

Llbean - :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am pissing myself here reading all this!!! I don't blame you for waiting until they have all gone home. With me and OH its the other way round!!!!


----------



## LLbean

well the sad thing is they don't ALL go home...most live here...MINUTES from us....UGH can't wait to move LOL

but yes, while his sister and niece are in town it does lend to the opportunity of seeing them all the time. Maybe I can pretend to be on that STRICT HCG diet again and that gives me an excuse to not "get together" for 30 days? by then he would hopefully have calmed down LOL

don't get me wrong, I love them all BUT its just not something I want people to know yet...can't handle that stress. Thanksgiving will be soon enough (22 weeks)...thank goodness it will get colder by then cause I don't want to be showing yet LOL...God Bless Sweaters HAHAHA

Honestly, other than my husband I think my daughter should know first, and I can't tell her until Thanksgiving (when she will come visit) so everyone else will have to wait (plus I need to have all the tests like Downs and all that good stuff before telling anyone)


----------



## Indigo77

My first stick post....:happydance:...... Will no longer be a stick poster virgin if this works....

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/51f90bc3.png


----------



## LLbean

looks good Indigo!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> My first stick post....:happydance:...... Will no longer be a stick poster virgin if this works....
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/51f90bc3.png

Awww, you've been de-flowered! Was it as good for you as it was for me? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, Eva!!!....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I can't label the little phuckers properly like our resident experts, though....


----------



## LLbean

that shinny material is a pain to write on...only sharpies work and not the thin kind either


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> that shinny material is a pain to write on...only sharpies work and not the thin kind either

I used a fine point sharpie...smudged it...u use the fatties on those little sticks?


----------



## LLbean

sadly the fine point sharpies are CRAP and they ALWAYS smudge...ever tried it on picks? they SUCK!

What some people do on those sticks is they tape them all on a piece of paper and then write the CD next to each one


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo those pics look great!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo those pics look great!

Thats a mighty fine looking avatar you are sporting there Brooke! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo those pics look great!
> 
> Thats a mighty fine looking avatar you are sporting there Brooke! :thumbup:Click to expand...

IDK where the pic came from, but whoever made it is pretty special! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Here is today's poas pic. I am going with :bfn:


----------



## Mellybelle

Glad you shared your first time with us Indigo. 

They are some mighty sexy looking opks, hun. I guess you'll be shagging lots over the next couple of days then?


----------



## shmoo75

Indigo77 - Loving the OPK's hun. Get :sex: with OH at the airport:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Melly & Shmoo...yep, dh are in shag-mode until my temp rise...He is always up for it, so I'm lucky....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks Melly & Shmoo...yep, dh are in shag-mode until my temp rise...He is always up for it, so I'm lucky....

Who wouldn't be girlfriend u are smoking hot ,:haha::haha:Xxxxxxxxand he's the lucky one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Melly & Shmoo...yep, dh are in shag-mode until my temp rise...He is always up for it, so I'm lucky....
> 
> Who wouldn't be girlfriend u are smoking hot ,:haha::haha:Xxxxxxxxand he's the lucky one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:....Awww...thanks Despie.....:blush:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Melly & Shmoo...yep, dh are in shag-mode until my temp rise...He is always up for it, so I'm lucky....
> 
> Who wouldn't be girlfriend u are smoking hot ,:haha::haha:Xxxxxxxxand he's the lucky one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:....Awww...thanks Despie.....:blush:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Completely true,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

As promised, this morning's test, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo-:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237756
> 
> 
> As promised, this morning's test, lol.

I want to tweak your test but it is too blurry...do you have it on macro?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh so sorry Shmoo I was keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Indigo, you ARE lucky, when I make DH :sex: for 4 consecutive days he starts to complain that he's tired :haha: You'd think HE was the older one :rofl:

DMom, I can't see anything, but then again I'm not really good unless it's obvious... I held back this morning too, only 6DPO. I will try to get to 10DPO but MIGHT give in Saturday morning (9DPO)... :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Never mind..I zoomed in and here is where I think I see it....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_05-36-52_321-1.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is mine from this morning...IC with FMU...14DPO CD25 (I promise only 2 more days of this :winkwink: )
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/ed310d90-orig.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Here's my 18 DPO test. OMG I think I'm pregnant! hahaha

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/18DPO.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

I don't see anything, but if you do then it's a great sign!!!

I went out yesterday and bought blue dye tests *on purpose* to make sure I'd get a line on one. I think I'm obsessed and paranoid.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.
> 
> I don't see anything, but if you do then it's a great sign!!!
> 
> I went out yesterday and bought blue dye tests *on purpose* to make sure I'd get a line on one. I think I'm obsessed and paranoid.Click to expand...

Oh, these were bought on purpose as well, lol. I figured, why not?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

Oh I definately see it!!! It is for sure a :bfp: First the IC and now this...even if it is blue dye...I have faith!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so pleased!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I think we need interventions.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> Here's my 18 DPO test. OMG I think I'm pregnant! hahaha
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/18DPO.jpg

You are so silly....but I am glad I am not the only one still testing!:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

DMom, wow, I'm sure I can see a line :happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

DMom, I downloaded your pic and blew it up and I CAN SEE A LINE!!!! :happydance::happydance: 
I don't have the trained line eye like you, but I'm learning!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you guys sure?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE SURE....Is that sure enough for you?? :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Are you guys sure?

Wish you hadn't asked that! - I thought I could see it straight with the naked eye but now I have enlarged it to 400% and I'm not so sure :growlmad: - damn these lines they are messing with my eyesight :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are you guys sure?
> 
> Wish you hadn't asked that! - I thought I could see it straight with the naked eye but now I have enlarged it to 400% and I'm not so sure :growlmad: - damn these lines they are messing with my eyesight :growlmad:Click to expand...

I can see it IRL...the IC, not to sure, but I can see it in Mer's tweak. I just don't know what to think; I'll just take the FRER in the morning.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

Oh I see it!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG....another bump buddy? :thumbup:


----------



## Sewergrrl

How about in this one? Can you all see it? DMom?

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/DMOM.jpg


----------



## NorthStar

I can see something in the one Sewergirl blew up - FX for you Dachie!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> How about in this one? Can you all see it? DMom?
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/DMOM.jpg

I FOR SURE see it on that too!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

YES clear as day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dmom...wanna be bump buddies? hehehe

YEY!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

YAY, I'm going to stick with the naked eye then lol! If you can see it IRL then for sure it is there! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

here is mine...comparing yesterdays and today...do the FRER get any darker than this? kind of worried it's not darker today


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> here is mine...comparing yesterdays and today...do the FRER get any darker than this? kind of worried it's not darker today

Sometimes they do..sometimes they don't...Depends on how concentrated your pee is I think...I had to get up at 6 am cause I was about to blow! I peed for like 2 minutes...no joke...Right when I peed I caught a tiny bit in my cup to test with...it looked super diluted...Just when I went a minute ago (7th pee) it was super yellow and I tested another one and it is darker than the first one...:shrug:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I am out of FRER now or I would take one and compare it to yesterday's :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

well it was my FMU...odd.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My FMU was/looked diluted...Do you have any other kinds of tests?

Some women get darker tests with later urine than FMU...


----------



## LLbean

yeah I have more FRER left...the digi just says Pregnant so LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

I can definatley see a line there hun. I really hope its the start of your BFP. 

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- you are pregnant! Those lines are beautiful! If I end up knocked up, we are totally bump buddies! Your twins are growing just how they're supposed to be growing!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.
> 
> I can definatley see a line there hun. I really hope its the start of your BFP.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I will not allow myself to think BFP, lol. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL- you are pregnant! Those lines are beautiful! If I end up knocked up, we are totally bump buddies! Your twins are growing just how they're supposed to be growing!

oh wow...TWINS too? NICE, I like how you think hahaha :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> LL- you are pregnant! Those lines are beautiful! If I end up knocked up, we are totally bump buddies! Your twins are growing just how they're supposed to be growing!
> 
> oh wow...TWINS too? NICE, I like how you think hahaha :winkwink:Click to expand...

You are having twin girls and Wooly is having triplets bc she is growing a third nipple, lol. :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Are you guys sure?

I can SEE IT, I can SEE IT!!! Without even blowing it up! My monitor at work apparently rocks for early tests!!! OMG so excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Are you guys sure?
> 
> I can SEE IT, I can SEE IT!!! Without even blowing it up! My monitor at work apparently rocks for early tests!!! OMG so excited!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Can you really?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, 100% sure. It looks exactly like my 9DPO that I had with Zoë :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yup, 100% sure. It looks exactly like my 9DPO that I had with Zoë :happydance:

Are you talking about the blue dye or the IC?


----------



## Jax41

Dmon you hiding a bean in there????!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, I just don't know, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

DMom..U *know* I can't see shit with this iPad, but I SEE A LINE!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

This is soooo exciting! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Yup, 100% sure. It looks exactly like my 9DPO that I had with Zoë :happydance:
> 
> Are you talking about the blue dye or the IC?Click to expand...

The blue dye. How long did it sit before photo?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Yup, 100% sure. It looks exactly like my 9DPO that I had with Zoë :happydance:
> 
> Are you talking about the blue dye or the IC?Click to expand...
> 
> The blue dye. How long did it sit before photo?Click to expand...

2-3 minutes and 5th morning urine, lol


----------



## Jax41

Go :test: again!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, definitely there and NOT an evap :happydance: :happydance:
Do you have more for tomorrow morning??


----------



## Indigo77

Have u been holding your pee? If so, please :test:.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug, I am never out of supplies, lol. The only reason I didn't use the FRER this morning, is bc I accidentally bought the Rapid Results and not the early results test, lol. :growlmad:

Girls, I cannot POAS now. I work with my dad and our restroom is off of his office, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I cannot POAS now. I work with my dad and our restroom is off of his office, lol.

:saywhat: Did you just say 'I cannot POAS now'?????? You spend your life POAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLL
I would wait until tomorrow morning hun, an extra 24 hours will make a much bigger difference than a few hours! :hugs: And you KNOW how I'm a POAS addict! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I plan on doing it in the morning, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I plan on doing it in the morning, lol.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Will log on first thing before work to see your stick!!!


----------



## NorthStar

OMG stop enabling each other you lot!!! 

Noone could POAS with their dad through the wall, that is so wrong on so many levels.

Dmom, I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Noone could POAS with their dad through the wall, that is so wrong on so many levels.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I completely agree!


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... OMG I am so ready to get a new bump buddy ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom... OMG I am so ready to get a new bump buddy ;-)

I really hope this turns into something, but I am scared to get my hopes up.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom... OMG I am so ready to get a new bump buddy ;-)
> 
> I really hope this turns into something, but I am scared to get my hopes up.Click to expand...

Hey I completely understand...I have been for blood work twice and still not posting it officially on the BFP thread...waiting on my Betas to come back...have not told hubby either...if all goes well he will find out Sunday...and let me tell you, thinking about how to do it was keeping me up all night!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- What did you tell DH about missing your appt with the FS and does he just think it's AF time right now? lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom... OMG I am so ready to get a new bump buddy ;-)
> 
> I really hope this turns into something, but I am scared to get my hopes up.Click to expand...

Awwww....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do u _feel_ any different? 
Did u tell Mr. Hotstuff? 
Or has he seen the tests? 
I am so excited!!!!!!!

Porky had better NOT try to hump or pee on this baby....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom... OMG I am so ready to get a new bump buddy ;-)
> 
> I really hope this turns into something, but I am scared to get my hopes up.Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do u _feel_ any different?
> Did u tell Mr. Hotstuff?
> Or has he seen the tests?
> I am so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> Porky had better NOT try to hump or pee on this baby....:haha:Click to expand...

DH pays no attention to my POAS bc he knows I do it constantly, lol. He just stays out of the 3rd drawer on the left, lol. I don't feel any differently at all from when I am waiting for AF. Just a little warmer and more heartburn, but that could be anything.

Here's the big one...no really sore boobs, lol. Just a little sore, but that is normal for me after OV as well. 

We're truly afraid of Porky and a LO...he has big jealousy issues.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL- What did you tell DH about missing your appt with the FS and does he just think it's AF time right now? lol

well because I had been spotting and all he has seen the pads in the trash LOL and the headaches were real (get those when I have my period) so yes, he thinks AF has been going on...can't wait to see his face when I tell him HAHAHAHA

I actually had to wake up a tad bit earlier then I would have liked today so I could play my role...went online on Yahoo messenger (we chat online all day) and here is the conversation

Elizabeth: :-(
Hubby: Why sad?
Elizabeth: well they just called me from the fertility place....doctor had an emergency so have to re-schedule
Hubby: Boo
Hubby: To when?
Elizabeth: I know
Elizabeth: August 3rd
Elizabeth: was the earliest they can do


Oh I am bad LOL... so I asked him to please come with me and block that day...just the morning (hahaha he will be seeing an Ultrasound instead ;-)...if all goes as planned of course) I just want him to start planning that day for us cause he may have depositions or something coming up so I need to make sure he does not schedule one for that day LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, LL.....u are gooooood....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- that is a great plan! Will he block out the day?


----------



## LLbean

yes I even asked him what time worked best for him LOL

I had to tell him the appointment was where the fertility specialist is actually (about 40 minutes away) in case he researches it (lol I swear i am bad) but it actually is at my GYN which is 10 minutes from our house...so he said 10...appointment is at 9am HAHAHA

I just hope and pray all progresses well so the plan can work out. It's so tempting to wait till next weekend now HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

It sounds like this sould be perfect! You will have to describe his reaction to us in full detail!


----------



## LLbean

well I was up last night planning how to record the moment...what excuse could I possibly have to have a video camera there in front of him LOL...which is why I am tempted to wait until next Friday cause that way I can just say I was recording the puppy and the kitties and just "left it there" LOL...hard to pull that stunt on Sunday as we are together all day


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom sore boobs are over-rated! Didn't have this at all when pregnant with Zoë. On 10DPO extreme fatigue hit me. That's the only symptom I had that was any different from my usual LP symptoms.


----------



## LLbean

I agree, fatigue was huge with my daughter and this one too... this time it is not all day but sudden spurs during the day. But then again I am not doing much this time around so perhaps that is why it did not knock me out completely yet LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

With my DD, I was actually trying not to get knocked up, lol. So, I have no idea what symptoms I might have had. I was always one of those girls that never took the sugar pills and just stayed on the active ones for months at a time. When I decided it was time for a breakthrough bleed, I would just stop taking them...I only knew there was an issue bc I never had my bleed, lol.

That's what BCP and two different types of antibiotics gets you, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom, same with my daughter...I only tested after being late like 2 weeks and did like 5 tests and kept saying "nah, must be a bad batch " LOL...but I do recall her dad getting on me (before I knew what was gong on) about how I could just fall asleep anywhere LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom, same with my daughter...I only tested after being late like 2 weeks and did like 5 tests and kept saying "nah, must be a bad batch " LOL...but I do recall her dad getting on me (before I knew what was gong on) about how I could just fall asleep anywhere LOL

I just remember my ex sweating bullets and trying to locate the closest clinic, lol. I can laugh about this now...sort of :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

lol yeah now I am happy about my daughter, but at the time I was just turning 20 and I was in denial and not happy AT ALL!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.

BROOKE I CAN SEE IT!! There IS a second line!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please please let this be a sticky lil bean!! :hugs::hugs:
When are you testing again?? Girl, I got everything crossed for you! lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom I know what you mean about kinda being excited but on the other hand not wanted to get your hopes up :hugs: Until my obvious :bfp: at 11DPO, I was a wreck (had started getting faints at 8DPO). Fingers crossed this IS something to get excited about!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237831
> 
> 
> Yes it's blue dye...I all have with me right now, lol. Faint line, in the time frame, 5th morning urine, lol. Don't know what to think...you can't really see it on the pic.
> 
> BROOKE I CAN SEE IT!! There IS a second line!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please please let this be a sticky lil bean!! :hugs::hugs:
> When are you testing again?? Girl, I got everything crossed for you! lolClick to expand...

I will test in the morning, maybe. I am getting very nervous now. This is worse then a true BFN I think, lol.


----------



## LLbean

lol yes it is! I panicked when I saw my teeny tiny fading line LOL


----------



## Indigo77

"I will test in the morning, maybe??????????????????" :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- do you get your betas tomorrow?


----------



## LLbean

I hope so Dmom...really hope so!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> "I will test in the morning, maybe??????????????????" :grr:

Oh hell, you know I will do it! Lol. :blush:

I knew you were all closet pee stick addicts, lol. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I hope so Dmom...really hope so!

You will! But damn, your lab is slow, lol. :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> "I will test in the morning, maybe??????????????????" :grr:
> 
> Oh hell, you know I will do it! Lol. :blush:
> 
> I knew you were all closet pee stick addicts, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Theres nothing closet about it :haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Dmom...really hope so!
> 
> You will! But damn, your lab is slow, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

well it gives me an excuse to wait longer to tell hubby LOL


----------



## hugs3409

LLbean said:


> I hope so Dmom...really hope so!

when did you have it done? you should be able to call your doc. Mine had them the next day


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Dmom...really hope so!
> 
> when did you have it done? you should be able to call your doc. Mine had them the next dayClick to expand...

yes I have to call tomorrow...ok ladies, just did a FRER again and I believe I see a darker line now... here you go




and for the black and white fans...


----------



## Butterfly67

Line looking nice and dark there LL :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely LL :happydance:
Hope to join you soon


----------



## Indigo77

Yep, Winnie....It's totally getting darker....Try not to worry....:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thank you all!!! Wont you join me on my madness? HAHAHA

all kidding aside, I need more bump buddies so COME ON GIRLS!


----------



## dachsundmom

Great progression LL!


----------



## LLbean

Come on Dmom....JOIN ME!!!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom has been feeling sensitive lately....must be the pregnancy hormones....:haha:

:hugs:

BTW, my temp stayed down....so more shagging tonight....OPK is darker, too....

If the soy doesn't work....I am going for TMX!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Come on Dmom....JOIN ME!!!

Hopefully in the morning!


----------



## LLbean

yes Dmom...I was all teary eyed too when I heard Glowie got a BFP!!!! I mean I always get happy and excited to see those, but actual tears!!!! Oh please oh please let us see that BFP tomorrow!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom has been feeling sensitive lately....must be the pregnancy hormones....:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> BTW, my temp stayed down....so more shagging tonight....OPK is darker, too....
> 
> If the soy doesn't work....I am going for TMX!

Brooke thinks you guys are pushers, lol. I can honestly ssy, even if this is a BFN, I would have no problem doing TMX again or recommending it. There was no downside for me.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> DMom has been feeling sensitive lately....must be the pregnancy hormones....:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> BTW, my temp stayed down....so more shagging tonight....OPK is darker, too....
> 
> If the soy doesn't work....I am going for TMX!

Tonight and the next 2 nights Indigo!!! The egg might not be released until 2 days after the darkest OPK!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn this thread is moving and it's not even a week old, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> DMom has been feeling sensitive lately....must be the pregnancy hormones....:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> BTW, my temp stayed down....so more shagging tonight....OPK is darker, too....
> 
> If the soy doesn't work....I am going for TMX!
> 
> Tonight and the next 2 nights Indigo!!! The egg might not be released until 2 days after the darkest OPK!!!Click to expand...

Will do, Doc....:hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I hope so Dmom...really hope so!
> 
> when did you have it done? you should be able to call your doc. Mine had them the next dayClick to expand...
> 
> yes I have to call tomorrow...ok ladies, just did a FRER again and I believe I see a darker line now... here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the black and white fans...Click to expand...

Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife said:


> Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!

yes THANK YOU for suggesting it :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> DMom has been feeling sensitive lately....must be the pregnancy hormones....:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> BTW, my temp stayed down....so more shagging tonight....OPK is darker, too....
> 
> If the soy doesn't work....I am going for TMX!
> 
> Brooke thinks you guys are pushers, lol. I can honestly ssy, even if this is a BFN, I would have no problem doing TMX again or recommending it. There was no downside for me.Click to expand...

Odd how "Brooke" is talking about herself in the third person....Pregnancy Symptom perhaps??? :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!
> 
> yes THANK YOU for suggesting it :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just had a feeling about the pee is all...lol

Is it weird that I feel more comfortable here than I ever did on any other board here...I come to this thread just as much as I go to my primary thread....:shrug: All the other forums out there scare the hell outta me!!!


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!
> 
> yes THANK YOU for suggesting it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a feeling about the pee is all...lolClick to expand...

USAWife is _The Pee Whisperer...._:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!
> 
> yes THANK YOU for suggesting it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a feeling about the pee is all...lolClick to expand...
> 
> USAWife is _The Pee Whisperer...._:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Odd how "Brooke" is talking about herself in the third person....Pregnancy Symptom perhaps??? :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, you and Indigo can both GFY, lol.


----------



## Sewergrrl

2 PM...the blue dye (Rite Aid generic) came up before it came out of the cup (20 seconds). Answer (FRER knock off) as soon as I sat it down.


https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/18aDPO.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

LL, your lines look great!!


----------



## dachsundmom

That is the best blue dye I have ever seen!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have super pee.


----------



## Indigo77

Sewergrrl said:


> I have super pee.

Do you have a chronological progression pic? I LOVE those! I just discovered some on FF....


----------



## LLbean

wow Michelle...those are great! so should I add you to my Bump Buddies list?:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Great lines LL....i had a feeling that if you tested later in the day they would be darker!!!
> 
> yes THANK YOU for suggesting it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just had a feeling about the pee is all...lolClick to expand...
> 
> USAWife is _The Pee Whisperer...._:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:....You can call me "Meredith...The Pee Whisperer" :rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, you and Indigo can both GFY, lol.

I know that you say that with love in your heart!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer, you and Indigo can both GFY, lol.
> 
> I know that you say that with love in your heart!:haha:Click to expand...

Of course, with nothing less! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife...yeah I think she does...LOL

OK I notice LOTS of us with real close BFP dates...lets BUDDY UP and bring the rest of the girls on board too!


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> wow Michelle...those are great! so should I add you to my Bump Buddies list?:winkwink:

Absolutely!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

and VOILA...added LOL


----------



## Sewergrrl

Indigo77 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I have super pee.
> 
> Do you have a chronological progression pic? I LOVE those! I just discovered some on FF....Click to expand...

Will take some and post in a minute.


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife should I add you to the list too???


----------



## Sewergrrl

Excuse the ICs, they are in an envelope with the rest and got beat up a little. :blush: DPO 11 on the FRERs/Answer was a digi and no longer says anything, so I didn't include it.

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/alla.jpg
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/allb.jpg
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/allc.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! Thanks for posting! :happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> USAFKnineWife should I add you to the list too???

Oh yes! That would be FAB!!! I'll add you to mine now!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAWife can we be buddies too? :D


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> USAWife can we be buddies too? :D

But of course!!!:winkwink:


----------



## shmoo75

I am loving all the bump buddies. I still have no idea what the hell is going on with me. No visit from:witch:yet and having symptoms: tired, gassy, peeing loads, sensitive boobs/nipples on/off these are all pre AF and pg symptoms! Well, roll on poas tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> I am loving all the bump buddies. I still have no idea what the hell is going on with me. No visit from:witch:yet and having symptoms: tired, gassy, peeing loads, sensitive boobs/nipples on/off these are all pre AF and pg symptoms! Well, roll on poas tomorrow.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

I have a bump & I'm not even preggers :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I have a bump & I'm not even preggers :blush:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I have a bump.........on my forehead....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I have a bump.........on my forehead....

Thats not a bump, it's a third nipple


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA

so shmoo75...POAS already and let us add you to our Bump lists ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I have a bump.........on my forehead....

That's a sign!!! You just ovulated and you have signs! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a bump.........on my forehead....
> 
> Thats not a bump, it's a third nippleClick to expand...

Wooly has the third nipple! Indigo is growing a horn!!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Deleted since LL thought it was 'out of hand'.


----------



## LLbean

Oh wow...OUT OF HAND...HAHAHAHA


----------



## hugs3409

What dpo are you shmoo?? I say you test now !!!! haha


----------



## Indigo77

Shmoo....where is your chart? Do you use FF?


----------



## dachsundmom

What did I miss? Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> What did I miss? Lol

What the heck? Whatever it was I missed it also...........BUGGER!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You might not be able to see these on the pic...taken in the time frame with 15 minute old urine. lol


----------



## Indigo77

I think u ladies would have appreciated my comment...lol.....but it may have been too much for others...lol...


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom... I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

OMG are you celebrating yet???

When can I add you to my Bump Buddies list? :winkwink: GO SEE THE DOCTOR for confirmation, but I totally see it!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom... I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> OMG are you celebrating yet???
> 
> When can I add you to my Bump Buddies list? :winkwink: GO SEE THE DOCTOR for confirmation, but I totally see it!

When the FRER gets really bright, lol. Hopefully in the morning. Once I see a decent line, I'll call my GYN. 

You really can see it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> I think u ladies would have appreciated my comment...lol.....but it may have been too much for others...lol...

Who are these others you speak of and why do you care? :winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Brooke's test....
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_17-17-23_507TWEAKED.jpg


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238064
> 
> 
> View attachment 238066
> 
> 
> You might not be able to see these on the pic...taken in the time frame with 15 minute old urine. lol

I don't need my glasses to see THAT LINE!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> dachsundmom... I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> OMG are you celebrating yet???
> 
> When can I add you to my Bump Buddies list? :winkwink: GO SEE THE DOCTOR for confirmation, but I totally see it!
> 
> When the FRER gets really bright, lol. Hopefully in the morning. Once I see a decent line, I'll call my GYN.
> 
> You really can see it?Click to expand...

I can ABSOLUTELY see it

heck my FRER is not really bright yet either! HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....Why are you doubting it? Is it the test brand you don't trust? If so, which brand _would_ you trust?.....cuz we all see the lines.....:hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Dachsundmom i see those clearly!!! No screen tilting either:happydance:
Cant wait to see those lines getting stronger. xx


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think u ladies would have appreciated my comment...lol.....but it may have been too much for others...lol...
> 
> Who are these others you speak of and why do you care? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep, you're right.....I shouldn't care....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I trust blue dye if taken correctly; I am just scared to get my hopes up, lol. Been at this too long to hit it on the first month of the TMX. I am just protecting myself.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think u ladies would have appreciated my comment...lol.....but it may have been too much for others...lol...
> 
> Who are these others you speak of and why do you care? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you're right.....I shouldn't care....:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...do test in the morning and PLEASE report as soon as you can...


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I trust blue dye if taken correctly; I am just scared to get my hopes up, lol. Been at this too long to hit it on the first month of the TMX. I am just protecting myself.

I totally see the lines too! I can understand why you are being cautious and I would be the same. OOOOH Im feeling so hopeful :happydance:

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PURCHASE SOME PINK DIE TESTS!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have five pink dye upstairs, lol. I am just waiting until the morning to do one. I just got the speech about my POAS habit from the DH, lol.


----------



## cebethel

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I trust blue dye if taken correctly; I am just scared to get my hopes up, lol. Been at this too long to hit it on the first month of the TMX. I am just protecting myself.
> 
> I totally see the lines too! I can understand why you are being cautious and I would be the same. OOOOH Im feeling so hopeful :happydance:
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PURCHASE SOME PINK DIE TESTS!!!!!!Click to expand...

She has to have other tests RIGHT????? Nope! I'm not gonna be a pee stick pusher! Maybe just a nudger :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I have five pink dye upstairs, lol. I am just waiting until the morning to do one. I just got the speech about my POAS habit from the DH, lol.

NO! You miss calculated..............you only have 4 tests upstairs :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

How about I give you ladies a 'cautiously optimistic?'


----------



## LLbean

that is better Dmom...Oh I am holding all good thoughts your FRER (if that is what it is) is clear as day for you tomorrow and tell hubby to BACK OFF cause POAS is like CRACK and we will take him on! HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

They are FRER, lol.


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I have five pink dye upstairs, lol. I am just waiting until the morning to do one. I just got the speech about my POAS habit from the DH, lol.

well then I cant wait for tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have five pink dye upstairs, lol. I am just waiting until the morning to do one. I just got the speech about my POAS habit from the DH, lol.
> 
> well then I cant wait for tomorrow! :dance:Click to expand...

How long will you be in Vegas? What I am asking, is when do we get pics of your pee sticks? :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have five pink dye upstairs, lol. I am just waiting until the morning to do one. I just got the speech about my POAS habit from the DH, lol.
> 
> well then I cant wait for tomorrow! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> How long will you be in Vegas? What I am asking, is when do we get pics of your pee sticks? :happydance:Click to expand...

haha well I have a lovely one from this morning with a faint 2nd line....from my trigger shot!!! :rofl:
I leave on sunday 24th then return on saturday 30th, and my mum arrives that day from england for a month! would be nice to get a bfp with her around so probably wont start testing till the 31st, will be 11dpo then so perfect timing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sarah- if you can do it, that pic would be perfect for this thread! We have plenty of women on/going on HCG and it would be great if they could see how strong the line is after the shot! Pretty please?


----------



## dachsundmom

Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I trust blue dye if taken correctly; I am just scared to get my hopes up, lol. Been at this too long to hit it on the first month of the TMX. I am just protecting myself.


Oh...I get it now.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am SOOOO getting TMX.....:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> They are FRER, lol.

Why are FRER superior? Just curious....


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> They are FRER, lol.
> 
> Why are FRER superior? Just curious....Click to expand...

they just show results quicker "supposedly"...more sensitive


----------



## dachsundmom

I really don't think they are that much better, TBH. The problem is, with blue dye, if you leave it sit, you will get an evap...women get their hopes up and then blame the test. They tell you not to read it after a certain time and that's how you have to take them.

Less of an evap issue with pink dye/FRER, but they can have a wide antibody strip and women mistake those for a BFP and then blame the test, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Do Wondfos do all that?


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Sarah- if you can do it, that pic would be perfect for this thread! We have plenty of women on/going on HCG and it would be great if they could see how strong the line is after the shot! Pretty please?

ok I will get one up this week! its pretty faint even though it was day after shot and fmu. Means that perhaps my bfp wont be that strong at first either.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Do Wondfos do all that?

Depends who you ask, lol. I have no issue with them. Any test is crap if it is left for over ten minutes before you see the line. When in doubt, pee again. Sometimes it does take longer for the IC to develop, but just stick to the ten minute rule. The key is whether or not you see color.

If you want to see a positive Wondfo (if you have some at home) pee in a cup, dip the OPK and HPT, let them touch as the dye runs through them and wait. You stand a good shot of making your HPT a BFP, lol. Make sure they are both pretty wet.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I trust blue dye if taken correctly; I am just scared to get my hopes up, lol. Been at this too long to hit it on the first month of the TMX. I am just protecting myself.
> 
> 
> Oh...I get it now.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am SOOOO getting TMX.....:thumbup:Click to expand...

Damnit, me too! lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Do Wondfos do all that?
> 
> Depends who you ask, lol. I have no issue with them. Any test is crap if it is left for over ten minutes before you see the line. When in doubt, pee again. Sometimes it does take longer for the IC to develop, but just stick to the ten minute rule. The key is whether or not you see color.
> 
> If you want to see a positive Wondfo (if you have some at home) pee in a cup, dip the OPK and HPT, let them touch as the dye runs through them and wait. You stand a good shot of making your HPT a BFP, lol. Make sure they are both pretty wet.Click to expand...

Oooh a pee experiment! I'm trying this tonight :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

wait so if you hold a FRER longer than 3 secs that can happen too? cause I may have...now you are freaking me out!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> wait so if you hold a FRER longer than 3 secs that can happen too? cause I may have...now you are freaking me out!

Three secs? No, not at all.....you are totally knocked up.


----------



## Indigo77

Damn....I thougt once the BFP comes...it will be chill-time.....:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Damn....I thougt once the BFP comes...it will be chill-time.....:dohh:

gurrrrrlll you know I be trippin' with comments like that LOL

Well I did the Digi and it said it VERY CLEAR...pregnant so...

yes the FRER says...oh, not 3 secs but 5....well I did the 1-1000 2-1000 3-1000 4-1000 5-1000...SLOW counts LOL

Honestly I hold it in the cup till I see the moisture stuff starting to go through the window...guess I will use a timer tomorrow...


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- it's not the length of time the test sits in the pee, it's the length of time one waits to read the results that can mean evap.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I got bitten by the blue dye bug, lol.:wacko:

On two tests no less.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238107
> 
> 
> I think I got bitten by the blue dye bug, lol.:wacko:
> 
> On two tests no less.

NOOOOOO!! :nope: Faulty tests! They are faulty tests!! 

That blue dye motherfudgecake!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have personally never gotten an evap on a blue dye, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I have personally never gotten an evap on a blue dye, lol.

See! The other tests are shit............:haha:

Any IC's?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have plenty of them, but I am done for tonight, lol. I cannot stress this anymore.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Brooke's test where I swear I see a line...Hold your pee for longer MISS!
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2011-07-20_20-15-05_539tweakeddmom.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, there's nothing there...I can't even pick it up on a tweak, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I hate saying it, but I don't see a line either :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva- it's fine, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva- it's fine, lol.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I must be getting line eye then :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I think you are seeing the antibody strip, TBH. Tweak it, you won't pull color.


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238107
> 
> 
> I think I got bitten by the blue dye bug, lol.:wacko:
> 
> On two tests no less.

I had an IC test + at 9DPO, but the FRER didn't show up until 10 DPO at night. Test again tomorrow!!!


----------



## cebethel

Everyone else is POAS so I'm gonna start my OV testing.........lol


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Everyone else is POAS so I'm gonna start my OV testing.........lol


Let's see it...

Peter looks like he's posing...He _knows_ he's handsome, doesn't he?:haha:


----------



## cebethel

Peter is a spoiled geezer :thumbup:

Anywho, this is my OV test. Definite negative! 

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD9-OV-TEST-JULY20TH2011.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you normally OV around CD18?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Do you normally OV around CD18?

yes, so why I am testing this early is beyond me......lol

I just ordered more wondfo OV strips from amazon :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Oooh, here's a positive dollar store OV test from May :thumbup:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/POSITIVE-OPK-CD17-MAY30TH.jpg


----------



## cebethel

Should have squeezed them all in one post.............I apologize :blush:

It made me nervous that I saw a line appearing, but according to the instructions, the test line would have to be as dark as the control line to be positive. So hopefully my eggs really aren't rotten [-o&lt;

My negative FR Fertility Test
https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/FR-FERTILITYTEST.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Those tests are the one kind I cannot get my hands on, lol. Everytime I go to the Dollar Tree, they are out, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

That FR CD3 test is totally within normal range.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Those tests are the one kind I cannot get my hands on, lol. Everytime I go to the Dollar Tree, they are out, lol.

I was using those, up until I saw the cheapness of the wondfo's from amazon.

When I was buying the $ tree ones, I was buying like 15 at a time. I pretty much wiped them out each time I went :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Those tests are the one kind I cannot get my hands on, lol. Everytime I go to the Dollar Tree, they are out, lol.
> 
> I was using those, up until I saw the cheapness of the wondfo's from amazon.
> 
> When I was buying the $ tree ones, I was buying like 15 at a time. I pretty much wiped them out each time I went :haha:Click to expand...

So you're that person, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Those tests are the one kind I cannot get my hands on, lol. Everytime I go to the Dollar Tree, they are out, lol.
> 
> I was using those, up until I saw the cheapness of the wondfo's from amazon.
> 
> When I was buying the $ tree ones, I was buying like 15 at a time. I pretty much wiped them out each time I went :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> So you're that person, lolClick to expand...

Yep, it was me :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....u KEEP your old sticks? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Omg....u KEEP your old sticks? :haha:

Thankfully no, I do keep the pic's I take of those sticks :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

Here is today's hpt. I'm going with :bfn: and there is still no sign of a visit from:witch:either so I am:confused:.com


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Here is today's hpt. I'm going with :bfn: and there is still no sign of a visit from:witch:either so I am:confused:.com
> 
> View attachment 238158

Sorry hun i dont see anything. Your tickers says you still have 7 days to go till testing though so going by that you are still very early.

Everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Problem is my longest cycle has been 42 days so I changed my ticker adding 10 days to my original one iykwim? I use a CBFM which this cycle didn't give me a Peak just Highs from CD12 to CD28!!!! I have no clue whatsoever as when I OV'd or anything!!! There is part of me that is growing bigger as each day goes by that I want:witch:to hurry up and get here so I can get on with a new cycle and put this messy one behind me! If she does arrive I will def order some opk's from amazon and use them with my CBFM next cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

My negative FR...I should've gotten my temp drop today and instead it shot up...IDK.

So, 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FRs, lol. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I'll let you guys make the call...so I get yet another brand of tests or call it quits? lol


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I'll let you guys make the call...so I get yet another brand of tests or call it quits? lol

Oh you know you will get another brand of tests and keep poas just like the rest of us hun! I know I def would:flower:


----------



## Mellybelle

Sorry AF is screwing your around Shmoo. She's a bitch. 

Dachsunmom - I didnt even get a super faint line on a FRER until 13dpo. I say keep testing. I always say to test. I am a pusher. If you've started testing you have to keep testing until AF shows or a good line shows. Just stay away from blue dye. Eeeviiilllll.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, mam....I will keep pissing away, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, mam....I will keep pissing away, lol.

That makes 2 of us:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, mam....I will keep pissing away, lol.
> 
> That makes 2 of us:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Welcome to the club! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah Shmoo, keep POASing until there is no chance left!


----------



## dachsundmom

You too Butterfly....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok here is mine....I know you guys are sick of seeing mine...It's purely for my peace of mind. Tomorrow is when AF would be due....This is the darkest line I have gotten on a IC so far..
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/96227417-orig.jpg


----------



## Mellybelle

That is the darkest line I have ever seen on an IC!!!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mellybelle said:


> That is the darkest line I have ever seen on an IC!!!!!

Yeah IKR! I was shocked to see it that dark! It reminded me of a positive OPK lol


----------



## Mellybelle

If it didnt have HCG written on the strip, i'd be convinced that it was an opk. I have never seen an IC so dark so early. Lots of HCG in your system!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I'll let you guys make the call...so I get yet another brand of tests or call it quits? lol

My FRER didn't show + until 10 DPO at night. I say keep peeing!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok here is mine....I know you guys are sick of seeing mine...It's purely for my peace of mind. Tomorrow is when AF would be due....This is the darkest line I have gotten on a IC so far..
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/96227417-orig.jpg

WOW! Super dark for pre-AF time!!! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/51f90bc3.png

Is the 3rd opk a positive?


----------



## Indigo77

Very nice line, Pee Whisperer!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...the rule I use is the 50%....50% is darker, then it is positive, but I think you will be negative by this afternoon.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

The edge of the line to the left is darker so I would say yes...mine looked like that on IC's.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Very nice line, Pee Whisperer!

:rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo you're having a nice long LH surge! Keep :sex: until 2 days after the last positive OPK!


----------



## shmoo75

USAFKnineWife - Very nice dark line on the IC hun. Don't worry when I get my bfp I will be poas and posting every damn day even if there is no one looking on this thread:haha:

Indigo77 - Yep I would say 3rd one is a + :happydance::happydance: get :sex::sex: til you feel that you can't :sex: anymore then do one more:sex: just for luck:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.

Now that's a good friend!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238208
> 
> 
> My negative FR...I should've gotten my temp drop today and instead it shot up...IDK.
> 
> So, 2 positive blue dye and 2 negative FRs, lol. :wacko:

hi dachsundmom! I just went through your posts to find your first post today, got a little sidetracked by that annoying thread in the ttc folder, but finally found this!

your chart is the best chart Ive seen in a long time, so I am still hopeful. you are only 10dpo so perhaps its too early to show on the frer? keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.

^^WSS!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.

LOLZ I am really starting to feel left out of the POAS thing, but I still have a light AF so there's no point in testing anything. This is what you call peer pressure ha ha.

Brooke your chart looks really good, so I have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will always be looking....I'll even look if you piss on a wall and get a line, lol.
> 
> LOLZ I am really starting to feel left out of the POAS thing, but I still have a light AF so there's no point in testing anything. This is what you call peer pressure ha ha.
> 
> Brooke your chart looks really good, so I have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I really never stress this stuff, IDK why this month is different. It could be bc I know this is the last one without stepping up the fertility treatments and I am really scared.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...you are still in the running... keep testing!


----------



## NorthStar

Don't put too much pressure on yourself to deliver though, if you are not ready to go to the next level of TX you can always wait another month or two - the only person setting this deadline on you is yourself :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, you're only at 10DPO! I think things look promising for you this month! :hugs:

I did cave this morning, the pee container was looking lonely :haha: :bfn: as expected. And I'm just having my normal LP symptoms (creamy CM and gassiness) so nothing out of the ordinary to note...


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is the inside of another CB test I did...it is still very wet. Would an evap have color like this and be bluer than yesterday's? I think I am going to cry.


----------



## Butterfly67

Surely that is a line if ever there was one! :happydance:

I'm just trying to hold my pee in for a bit longer so that I can do my 2nd test of the day - have enough ICs for 2 a day I reckon lol!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238396
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of another CB test I did...it is still very wet. Would an evap have color like this and be bluer than yesterday's? I think I am going to cry.

well I have heard that the blue ones should not be opened....cause it can be deceiving...is that from a Digi?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Brooke's tweaked test...I got a little excited...sorry
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/bluethurs1.jpg


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238396
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of another CB test I did...it is still very wet. Would an evap have color like this and be bluer than yesterday's? I think I am going to cry.
> 
> well I have heard that the blue ones should not be opened....cause it can be deceiving...is that from a Digi?Click to expand...

I think that is only in regards to digitals and with them having 2 lines etc...


----------



## LLbean

I see it there Dmom...girl just keep testing....it's too soon to see a definite bright line I guess...but I see it.


----------



## dachsundmom

You can open a non-digi...IDK what to think. It is very blue and bright IRL.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, I see it too and it's looking promising!


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, why can't valium be ok for TTC, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I hear you! I think I will now wait until Sunday, 10DPO. My 7DPO :bfn: has sobered my over-enthousiasm!


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL I hear you! I think I will now wait until Sunday, 10DPO. My 7DPO :bfn: has sobered my over-enthousiasm!

Yeah right Junebug :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, why can't valium be ok for TTC, lol.

It's ironic that a proccess that is so damned stressful also means that any of the substances that would help deal with said stress, drugs, alcohol, nicotine, are all verboten :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

keep testing ladies...it's not over till the witch sings


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238396
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of another CB test I did...it is still very wet. Would an evap have color like this and be bluer than yesterday's? I think I am going to cry.

I see it plain as day! No tweaking needed!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238396
> 
> 
> Here is the inside of another CB test I did...it is still very wet. Would an evap have color like this and be bluer than yesterday's? I think I am going to cry.

that looks good to me, but Ive seen a lot of evil evaps with the blue dyes in the pregnancy test gallery section. can you try with some other tests, not the frer as you have tried that, but something else.

I hope this blue dye is picking it up early and other tests will start showing soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok...so what does Progesterone being borderline mean? so far that is all I got...then she says "we have to wait for your next bloods to come back" I'm like "lady you should have them there as you took them yesterday!"..."oh yeah, well let me get a doctor to sign off on them...I have to call you back" WAY TO GO LADY...way to freak me out!


----------



## Sewergrrl

:hugs: Borderline progesterone? No idea what that means. That's why the DOCTOR should call you so he/she can explain things.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed, Dr. should be telling you results, not his/her nurse or admin assistant :hugs:
Hope you get some answers soon!

AFM: I know I stated that I wouldn't POAS until Sunday but I can't wait :-( Does that make me weak? I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning already...


----------



## LLbean

ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs

When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48

Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.

The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs
> 
> When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
> for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48
> 
> Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.
> 
> The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Junebug_CJ said:


> Agreed, Dr. should be telling you results, not his/her nurse or admin assistant :hugs:
> Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> AFM: I know I stated that I wouldn't POAS until Sunday but I can't wait :-( Does that make me weak? I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning already...

Weak? You are TTC...that makes you so very strong!! I don't think it would hurt at all to POAS it's not like you signed a document in blood promising you wouldn't test....but that is my opinion and I know that you didn't necessarily ask for it.:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

And in all honesty? I won't be surprised if it's negative, nor will I let it discourage me because I KNOW that even if I'm pregnant it might not show up until later... I also won't be discouraged if :witch: comes yet as this is our first cycle this time of actually TTC'ing again... Thanks, I will POAS then! 

LL, I commented on the July tests thread: I had blood HCG done when I was just 3 days late and it was in the 40's... Might still be too early :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> And in all honesty? I won't be surprised if it's negative, nor will I let it discourage me because I KNOW that even if I'm pregnant it might not show up until later... I also won't be discouraged if :witch: comes yet as this is our first cycle this time of actually TTC'ing again... Thanks, I will POAS then!
> 
> LL, I commented on the July tests thread: I had blood HCG done when I was just 3 days late and it was in the 40's... Might still be too early :hugs:

well in that case I am there with you...AF was "due" on the 17th so Wednesday I was 3 days late too


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> Agreed, Dr. should be telling you results, not his/her nurse or admin assistant :hugs:
> Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> AFM: I know I stated that I wouldn't POAS until Sunday but I can't wait :-( Does that make me weak? I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning already...

LLBean :hugs: I saw someone posting a similar story on another thread, she went back the next week and all was fine, it increased hugely - nurse told her that she had come in so soon for the first tests she was "10 minutes pregnant!" (bit cheeky in my opinon) so FX your numbers will go up a ton next week.

Junebug totally understand why you need to know, I'd feel the same, I'm seriously feeling quite left out with everyone around me peeing on sticks :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

LL....:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs
> 
> When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
> for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48
> 
> Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.
> 
> The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.

The level is rising AND doubling! I have faith!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thanks everyone...I'm fine...just frustrated LOL

Now to wait until Monday for new bloods to be drawn and Tuesday for an answer! Maybe they will have mercy on me and tell me Monday afternoon?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> ok so here is the scoop on the BETAs
> 
> When I went in on Monday (14DPO I believe) it was 22
> for Wednesday (16DPO) it was 48
> 
> Progesterone on Monday was at 6.9...they did not test it again on Wednesday.
> 
> The doctor says even though it has doubled it was still very low so either it is still too early in pregnancy OR it is not viable. They want me to come in on Monday to check again.

I vote that it is still early! Only good thoughts for you that it will be higher on Monday!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok and here is the FRER today


----------



## Indigo77

Definitely darker!


----------



## dachsundmom

Much darker!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I honestly think it's just early. Your levels are doubling, your tests are getting darker, and your temp rose significantly today!


----------



## LLbean

it wasn't on the FMU one nor the 2ndMU...I think I have to wait till the afternoon to see changes LOL


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> it wasn't on the FMU one nor the 2ndMU...I think I have to wait till the afternoon to see changes LOL

Same here. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs: LL everything will be fine. I know how worrying this can be but your HPT's are getting darker. xx


----------



## LLbean

yes I think so too...and spotting is almost non existent now too...I think it was just too soon.

Hope Monday's results shuts them up ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, as I thought! Your lines are getting darker day by day, which means your HCG is increasing, and your temps are still up there, so viable is MUCH more likely :hugs: You were just early, that's all. You're doing great my dear!


----------



## LLbean

I sure hope and think so too...:flower:


----------



## shmoo75

LL - :hugs: your test from this afternoon is much darker than yesterdays hun. As the others have said must of been too early when you had your bloods drawn so, Mondays will be alot higher.

Jodes - How are you doing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, no pic yet to show, I was trying early evening pee but still :bfn:. Geez, should have stuck to my resolve! Now the floodgates have been opened. Literally :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, no pic yet to show, I was trying early evening pee but still :bfn:. Geez, should have stuck to my resolve! Now the floodgates have been opened. Literally :haha:

Post the negative...we like to see them all.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ugh... Goggle is evil... why did I start researching HGC levels and progesterone levels...man I am losing my mind now....blahhhh


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> ugh... Goggle is evil... why did I start researching HGC levels and progesterone levels...man I am losing my mind now....blahhhh

I would've done the same thing...and have, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DIVORCE DR. GOOGLE NOW!!!! LL, you're perfectly fine hun :hugs: 

OK DMom, will take a pic of a TRUE :bfn: for you all! After I got do my cardio work-out. NOT running outside in 120'F weather.


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> DIVORCE DR. GOOGLE NOW!!!! LL, you're perfectly fine hun :hugs:
> 
> OK DMom, will take a pic of a TRUE :bfn: for you all! After I got do my cardio work-out. NOT running outside in 120'F weather.

I will... Im fine...was just wondering of perhaps foods that would increase progesterone

wow isn't that hot for Canada???


----------



## Indigo77

OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:


----------



## LLbean

I know I know.... I'm my own worst enemy LOL

I wish I didn't have to wait til Monday again...and maybe til Tuesday for results! Ack!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup LL, this is the hottest day on record EVER in Toronto. I swear the wind was hotter than the air, which feels like a sauna to start off with, never felt that before. It's crazy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:

Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...

I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:Click to expand...

Eva...You started the riot and DMom's gang ended it!:haha:

HARDCORE


----------



## cebethel

Hey, didn't we read a post sometime, somewhere about someone setting fire to their stove whilst boiling water? Brain turned off? perhaps :haha:

*runs & hides*


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think she just likes visits from firemen...


----------



## dachsundmom

It was an honest mistake, lol.:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Eva...You started the riot and DMom's gang ended it!:haha:
> 
> HARDCOREClick to expand...

OMG, three threads I was on today got shut down, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Eva...You started the riot and DMom's gang ended it!:haha:
> 
> HARDCOREClick to expand...
> 
> OMG, three threads I was on today got shut down, lol.Click to expand...

You're just too much woman for them :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, now I have EWCM; go effing figure and everything I am reading says this is an indicator of AF.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well, now I have EWCM; go effing figure and everything I am reading says this is an indicator of AF.

Girl, back away from google!!! :trouble:


----------



## binksmommy

So I have never sat and waited to test.. My first pregnancy I was going to college and thought I had the flu.. but was 7 weeks along.. This time... I'm sitting at home with a 6 yr during summer and I'm obsessing! When is too early to test? My AF is due Tuesday July 26th.. I'm 8DPO today..


----------



## cebethel

binksmommy said:


> So I have never sat and waited to test.. My first pregnancy I was going to college and thought I had the flu.. but was 7 weeks along.. This time... I'm sitting at home with a 6 yr during summer and I'm obsessing! When is too early to test? My AF is due Tuesday July 26th.. I'm 8DPO today..

Oooh, good luck! :dust:

Here is a thread you may be interested in 

When did you get your BFP?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Eva...You started the riot and DMom's gang ended it!:haha:
> 
> HARDCOREClick to expand...

SWEET! We are a gang!!!!!:happydance: :gun:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG WINNIE......TURN YOUR BRAIN OFF!!!!!!.......:haha:
> 
> Have you ever managed that one? Lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe I read posts made by some folks this morning who quite possibly had their brains turned off :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Eva...You started the riot and DMom's gang ended it!:haha:
> 
> HARDCOREClick to expand...
> 
> OMG, three threads I was on today got shut down, lol.Click to expand...

You are EPIC!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, now I have EWCM; go effing figure and everything I am reading says this is an indicator of AF.
> 
> Girl, back away from google!!! :trouble:Click to expand...

It was webmd.com, thank you very much, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.

Eva, nice stash, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.
> 
> Eva, nice stash, lol

Those people were morons!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.
> 
> Eva, nice stash, lol
> 
> Those people were morons!:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes they were, lol. And they will all probably get pregnant at the drop of a hat, lol. FML


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.
> 
> Eva, nice stash, lol
> 
> Those people were morons!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they were, lol. And they will all probably get pregnant at the drop of a hat, lol. FMLClick to expand...

Forget them....:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.
> 
> Eva, nice stash, lol
> 
> Those people were morons!:dohh:Click to expand...

"were" aka still are!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, now I have EWCM; go effing figure and everything I am reading says this is an indicator of AF.
> 
> Girl, back away from google!!! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> It was webmd.com, thank you very much, lol.Click to expand...

Akk, I downloaded the webmd app..........so if anyone in the house gets a twinge or a third nipple or horn out of their forehead, I can look it up :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

cebethel said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Mer, I think you got them on the weed thread, lol.
> 
> Eva, nice stash, lol
> 
> Those people were morons!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> "were" aka still are!Click to expand...

Yeah being a moron seems to be a pre-existing condition over there!!:dohh:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, now I have EWCM; go effing figure and everything I am reading says this is an indicator of AF.
> 
> Girl, back away from google!!! :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> It was webmd.com, thank you very much, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Akk, I downloaded the webmd app..........so if anyone in the house gets a twinge or a third nipple or horn out of their forehead, I can look it up :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmm....an app? A girl can never have too many apps on her phone...especially to SS....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Webmd is the most dangerous of all of them, IMO...but, I am on it constantly, lol


----------



## cebethel

My DH is such a drama queen.......he has one little twingle of pain, or a pulled muscle and its the end of the world.......

I didn't even know webmd had an app until I was lookin through the android market! BINGO! Downloaded instantly! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is just the opposite...he needs to go and have a check up, but won't do it. Then again, I'm not sure I'd be jumping for joy at the chance to see the base doctor either, lol. They'll probably try to give him a hysterectomy, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Mine is the same way...a headache is a possible brain tumor...a backache is a slipped disc...Big babies...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> My DH is just the opposite...he needs to go and have a check up, but won't do it. Then again, I'm not sure I'd be jumping for joy at the chance to see the base doctor either, lol. They'll probably try to give him a hysterectomy, lol.

bahaha....I laugh cause it is totally possible!!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That webmd app is cool....they also have another one called Medscape...it is supposed to be for doctor's and medical professionals....AS IF!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> That webmd app is cool....they also have another one called Medscape...it is supposed to be for doctor's and medical professionals....AS IF!:haha:

Now I have to look, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> That webmd app is cool....they also have another one called Medscape...it is supposed to be for doctor's and medical professionals....AS IF!:haha:
> 
> Now I have to look, lolClick to expand...

Or if you get totally bored & sick of looking up diseases, try the geico brostache app, from the geico website :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> That webmd app is cool....they also have another one called Medscape...it is supposed to be for doctor's and medical professionals....AS IF!:haha:
> 
> Now I have to look, lolClick to expand...
> 
> Or if you get totally bored & sick of looking up diseases, try the geico brostache app, from the geico website :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Sweet Jesus, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Sweet Jesus, lol

:rofl:

So I may possibly be lacking in the maturity department :blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh Sweet Jesus, lol
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> So I may possibly be lacking in the maturity department :blush:Click to expand...

No...that is called having a sense of humor...:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

someone go poas....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> someone go poas....

All I can pee on is OPK's


----------



## dachsundmom

Then start pissing, Eva....I have done my share, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I think today is the first day I've ever had a thread closed. :blush: I'm kinda embarrassed, sorry :nope:

Oh no ladies stop it with the medical websites you're killing me! :rofl:
The internet has revolutionized the way we practice medicine.

Me: You have a genetic condition that is autosomal dominant, meaning each of your children is at 50% risk of having it and need cardiac screening.

WebMD-fan: Well, I actually read on the internet that they are at 100% risk.

Me: They do get half their genetic material from their father, so they are at 50% risk.

Web-MD-fan: I've been in contact with the world-specialists in condition XYZ at Harvard in Boston and they say it's 100%.

Me: What are their names?

Web-MD-fan: Drs So-And-So.

Me: Yup, I'm their collaborator and my name is on most of their papers since we have one of the largest population in North America with this disease so I AM KIND OF THE CANADIAN EXPERT!!! (as patiently as I can).

Web-MD-fan: Oh. OK then. So you say they're at 50% risk? I'll just tell them 100% risk to make sure they get screened.

:dohh::dohh::dohh: I could go on. And I won't tell you the real websites we use :haha: :hugs:

Here is my completely negative POAS photo in case it's of any interest!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3886.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Indigo77

Yes Eva, start pissing...ask your DH to do one, too...


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug...I think I see a line....:rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Now you're just hallucinating Indigo! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, are you proud of me? I figured out the "Macro" setting :rofl: MUCH better pic than my evap ones!


----------



## cebethel

I just told DH to go POAS & he's like :saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke, are you proud of me? I figured out the "Macro" setting :rofl: MUCH better pic than my evap ones!

Much better!


----------



## cebethel

So I went & POD (pissed on demand) :haha:

My neg OPK
https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD10-OPK-JULY21ST2011.jpg

What happened the second I opened my camera bag to get my camera out
https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/JULY21ST2011-PETERCAMERABAG.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So one negative OPK and one negative HPT tonight, we're on a roll!


----------



## binksmommy

ty cebethel .. Sorry for posting in wrong area..new to this again


----------



## shmoo75

Just to let you all know I wont be able to poas today as:witch:has arrived so wont be able to poas until CD9 for CBFM. Can't wait for all the other poas action.


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> LL - :hugs: your test from this afternoon is much darker than yesterdays hun. As the others have said must of been too early when you had your bloods drawn so, Mondays will be alot higher.
> 
> Jodes - How are you doing?

Hey my lovely i'm fine just annoyed from yesterday and i've even been banned from threads i've had no involvment in? Crazy :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Just to let you all know I wont be able to poas today as:witch:has arrived so wont be able to poas until CD9 for CBFM. Can't wait for all the other poas action.

Sorry my lovely that horrible nasty witch got you!!!! Chin up and onto next cycle it's hard isn't it :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> Just to let you all know I wont be able to poas today as:witch:has arrived so wont be able to poas until CD9 for CBFM. Can't wait for all the other poas action.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Brooke-Where is your test this morning?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> LL - :hugs: your test from this afternoon is much darker than yesterdays hun. As the others have said must of been too early when you had your bloods drawn so, Mondays will be alot higher.
> 
> Jodes - How are you doing?
> 
> Hey my lovely i'm fine just annoyed from yesterday and i've even been banned from threads i've had no involvment in? Crazy :hugs:Click to expand...

How can you get banned from a single thread?:shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:bfn: for me again today. I'm on a roll!
I did have a faint line at 8DPO last time so :shrug:
:hugs: Shmoo...


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not POAS, lol. Temp drop....spotting, but then it stopped; but, I do still have my leaky nipple, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Junebug_CJ said:


> :bfn: for me again today. I'm on a roll!
> I did have a faint line at 8DPO last time so :shrug:
> :hugs: Shmoo...

Sorry to hear that!:hugs: Maybe you haven't implanted yet? Saw a girl the other day that had an implantation dip at 10DPO.:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

USAFKnineWife said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> LL - :hugs: your test from this afternoon is much darker than yesterdays hun. As the others have said must of been too early when you had your bloods drawn so, Mondays will be alot higher.
> 
> Jodes - How are you doing?
> 
> Hey my lovely i'm fine just annoyed from yesterday and i've even been banned from threads i've had no involvment in? Crazy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How can you get banned from a single thread?:shrug:Click to expand...

sorry my mistake it was the weed thread that got closed. I just assumed that if you weren't involved you could still make a comment :dohh: but now i know otherwise (and yes i am thick!!!!)


----------



## LLbean

LOL Jodes...I had a feeling that is what was going on but...you are not thick, you just didn't know any better ;-)


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jodes2011 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> LL - :hugs: your test from this afternoon is much darker than yesterdays hun. As the others have said must of been too early when you had your bloods drawn so, Mondays will be alot higher.
> 
> Jodes - How are you doing?
> 
> Hey my lovely i'm fine just annoyed from yesterday and i've even been banned from threads i've had no involvment in? Crazy :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How can you get banned from a single thread?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry my mistake it was the weed thread that got closed. I just assumed that if you weren't involved you could still make a comment :dohh: but now i know otherwise (and yes i am thick!!!!)Click to expand...

Don't think anything of it...I am the one with mush for brains..:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I am not POAS, lol. Temp drop....spotting, but then it stopped; but, I do still have my leaky nipple, lol.

Your chart still looks great....What color was the spotting and do u usually spot?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am not POAS, lol. Temp drop....spotting, but then it stopped; but, I do still have my leaky nipple, lol.
> 
> Your chart still looks great....What color was the spotting and do u usually spot?Click to expand...

I never spot, unless it is right before AF...this was rust colored and I only caught it bc I was trying to check my CP, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

And done! "People are selfish" has been locked and apparently the OP has said she is leaving BnB for good...The drama thickens!! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

The heat is getting to everyone, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The heat is getting to everyone, lol.

It's causing the brain-dead zombies to awaken I'm afraid...:wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

USAFKnineWife said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> :bfn: for me again today. I'm on a roll!
> I did have a faint line at 8DPO last time so :shrug:
> :hugs: Shmoo...
> 
> Sorry to hear that!:hugs: Maybe you haven't implanted yet? Saw a girl the other day that had an implantation dip at 10DPO.:shrug:Click to expand...

Yup, implantation is typically 6-10DPO so may not have implanted yet if I am! I just am finding it hard not to extrapolate from my last pregnancy, even though I KNOW that the next time around it can be very different. I was secretly hoping to see that same faint line there this morning, but I haven't given up hope yet! As long as the :witch: is not here, there is hope! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL ANOTHER thread?? Didn't read that one *off to snoop*


----------



## dachsundmom

Doc, stop comparing this to your last pregnancy...it will get you nowhere and you know this, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

How's the cooter Brooke?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know DMom, and up until 2 days ago this TWW wasn't messing with me but all of a sudden it is :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> How's the cooter Brooke?

It's sick of me checking it, TBH...lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke you didn't POAS today? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I know DMom, and up until 2 days ago this TWW wasn't messing with me but all of a sudden it is :-(

:hugs::hugs: I am sorry! Let me put my other hat on now...if you try to compare any new pregnancy to your last one, your expectations will never be met. The only aspect that will be mirrored, is the healthy baby you will have in the end. You are just doing another form of symptom spotting and it is not going to get you anything but a first class ticket on the crazy train, lol. :hugs:

I have taken a testing day off bc if I don't see a BFP, I will curl up in the corner and cry...lol. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: I think this is your month!
And yes, today I am an emotional wreck. Not sure why :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: I think this is your month!
> And yes, today I am an emotional wreck. Not sure why :cry:

Well, it's bc you built it up in your head that you would see another faint BFP on 8DPO...so now you feel as if it is not going to happen this cycle. :hugs: But, if you read what you said earlier about implantation happening as late as 10DPO, then you know you are totally in the game still; even though we all like to think the rules are tailored to our own specific situation, lol.

I don't feel like this is my month at all, which is why I will not allow myself to test. :cry:

I think the heat is making all of us emotional today!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Or the hormones :haha:

In all honesty, I will do everything my willpower has to not test tomorrow or Sunday. I thought I'd be OK to see :bfn: because I "academically" know implantation is as late as 10DPO, but it still affected me so much this morning. Doesn't help that I'm planning my "holiday" for next week, which consists of going to my MIL's place to help her clean her house and get rid of FIL's things (he died June 25th) :cry: We're making a family trip of it, DH will take care of Zoë while his mom and I work, then after 3 days we're driving 4 hours from there to my mom's place, visiting for 2 days, and bringing back my sister with us who will be our live-in nanny and my main support while DH leaves us for 8 months in September to go to school. I just feel like there is too much going on, and POAS right now to get a :bfn: is not what my heart needs. I sooooo understand :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BTW, great psychoanalysis, you hit the nail right on the head :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> BTW, great psychoanalysis, you hit the nail right on the head :hugs:

It was a fluke! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I don't buy it Ms Psychology degree, I think you're good.


----------



## LLbean

I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a tad so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a tad so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL

:hugs::hugs: OMG, no! :cry:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a tad so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL

:cry: LL, :hugs: I hope things work out!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I don't buy it Ms Psychology degree, I think you're good.

Thanks. If I could be very selective about it, I would consider practicing. Maybe just doing the Axis 1 diagnosis for intake purposes.


----------



## LLbean

I promise you all I am alright...I do have to tell him though...either way he has to find out now...he will get a lovely bill from the hospital LOL

I still hold on to hope so FXd!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I promise you all I am alright...I do have to tell him though...either way he has to find out now...he will get a lovely bill from the hospital LOL
> 
> I still hold on to hope so FXd!!

PMA all the way! Lol :happydance:

I keep a 'special' credit card for stuff on the sly, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean,I really hope everything works out lovely I really do,poor you,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

LL thinking about you, I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... I do have my ATM card which I used for the co-pay, but DAMN! $500??? I don't have that much in there seeing as how I don't have a job or anything LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom... I do have my ATM card which I used for the co-pay, but DAMN! $500??? I don't have that much in there seeing as how I don't have a job or anything LOL

By 'special' credit card, I mean the one that DH doesn't see...the one that keeps me in cosmetics and pee sticks, lol. That is honestly one of the worst copays I have ever seen! :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

ok so today's FRER looks more like the one from 2 days ago...Digi still reads Pregnant...


Not sure if I should bother with Progesterone creams as that may make the process longer if it is to happen...thoughts?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom... I do have my ATM card which I used for the co-pay, but DAMN! $500??? I don't have that much in there seeing as how I don't have a job or anything LOL
> 
> By 'special' credit card, I mean the one that DH doesn't see...the one that keeps me in cosmetics and pee sticks, lol. That is honestly one of the worst copays I have ever seen! :growlmad:Click to expand...

well he does not see my ATM either (separate accounts) BUT if I get a bill after this...which I am positive I will...I may not be able to cover that cost too.


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug - :hugs::hugs: I totaly understand why you need to step away from poas for a couple of days.

Dmom - Are you going to poas tomorrow or wait until Mon?

Jodes - Glad to hear you are doing well. I saw the new Harry Potter film on Wednesday and thought it was def the best of all of them.(I loved the 3rd book but the film disappointed me)

AFM - I am just glad AF is here so I can crack on with a new cycle. So, only 8 more sleeps until I can start poas again:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL- did the ER doc recommend you do progesterone or are you considering self-medicating?

You'll get a bill, lol. They suck!


----------



## LLbean

no the ER doc was also not a OB/GYN...so looked at me puzzled over my request for Progesterone...so no go on that.

If I got some it would be self medicating at this point. He said to wait and see what happened by Monday when I am to go in for more blood at my doctor's office. Guess it could happen that the levels go up again but sounds unlikely, right?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL, :hugs: that stick doesn't look promising... Keeping my fingers crossed though that tomorrow you'll see that line darker again.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you should wait until you see your useless doctor; starting Progesterone at this point might do more harm than good and since you are going OTC, there is no guarantee on the quality of what you would be buying. Is your doc in today? I would call and explain the situation.


----------



## LLbean

let me call her and see what she says


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree with DMom, no point self-medicating right now, definitely talk to your doc though. If your lowish progesterone is what is leading to MC, then you should see that FS and start on supplementation right at the start of the next pregnancy (if you are heading toward a MC) :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I called her and asked she call me...lets see what she says. Guess I should tell her I went to the ER huh...kind of don't want her to know the numbers went lower since it was a different lab and all...want to wait till Monday if AF doesn't show by then and see what happens


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> yeah I called her and asked she call me...lets see what she says. Guess I should tell her I went to the ER huh...kind of don't want her to know the numbers went lower since it was a different lab and all...want to wait till Monday if AF doesn't show by then and see what happens

Your doctor should know you were in the ER and she should know the numbers you were told; they need the baseline. The only way you can get properly treated and referred next time, should you need it, is if the office has your complete medical history.


----------



## StarSign

LLbean said:


> no the ER doc was also not a OB/GYN...so looked at me puzzled over my request for Progesterone...so no go on that.
> 
> If I got some it would be self medicating at this point. He said to wait and see what happened by Monday when I am to go in for more blood at my doctor's office. Guess it could happen that the levels go up again but sounds unlikely, right?

If you have the ends at all, get some OTC progesterone cream at any health food store/supply. It'll help keep what you've got going on in better shape. It's better safe than sorry.


----------



## LLbean

well I didn't tell her of the ER stuff but she said all I am experiencing is normal...told her about the stick being lighter today and she asked me to leave the sticks alone as I may be psyching myself out...

the numbers dropped but not TOO much and it is a different lab...so kind of hoping still all is ok.

Man a NIGHTMARE...oh and they still said no Progesterone.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well I didn't tell her of the ER stuff but she said all I am experiencing is normal...told her about the stick being lighter today and she asked me to leave the sticks alone as I may be psyching myself out...
> 
> the numbers dropped but not TOO much and it is a different lab...so kind of hoping still all is ok.
> 
> Man a NIGHTMARE...oh and they still said no Progesterone.

Well, in the end, your doctor knows you medical history...much more so than any of us, so all you can do is wait for your call. BUt, if she does not call you back...I will bring the bat and the shovel, lol. If Butterfly will loan me her bat, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> well I didn't tell her of the ER stuff but she said all I am experiencing is normal...told her about the stick being lighter today and she asked me to leave the sticks alone as I may be psyching myself out...
> 
> the numbers dropped but not TOO much and it is a different lab...so kind of hoping still all is ok.
> 
> Man a NIGHTMARE...oh and they still said no Progesterone.

:hugs:
I think she'll need to know the ER stuff for sure in order to refer you for the right reasons if need be. Will you talk to DH tonight?


----------



## LLbean

yes I called her back and told them about the ER stuf....tsk tsk...almost got yelled at for not telling them LOL...anywho now they want me to take it easy, stop POAS and they will do an extensive check up on Monday if all goes well...and yes, I will tell hubby tonight, but not recording it...sorry


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL good for you for calling back and talking frankly with your doctor :hugs: Sounds like she's on board to help you figure out what is going on. Based on what you described, I'm sure DH will make sure you take it easy after you chat with him tonight :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good job, Elizabeth!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: I think this is your month!
> And yes, today I am an emotional wreck. Not sure why :cry:
> 
> Well, it's bc you built it up in your head that you would see another faint BFP on 8DPO...so now you feel as if it is not going to happen this cycle. :hugs: But, if you read what you said earlier about implantation happening as late as 10DPO, then you know you are totally in the game still; even though we all like to think the rules are tailored to our own specific situation, lol.
> 
> I don't feel like this is my month at all, which is why I will not allow myself to test. :cry:
> 
> I think the heat is making all of us emotional today!Click to expand...

Its why Ive only been "lurking"


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Cebethel.


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, you can lurk, but you have to text me to let me know you are ok! It's a rule, lol.


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> yes I called her back and told them about the ER stuf....tsk tsk...almost got yelled at for not telling them LOL...anywho now they want me to take it easy, stop POAS and they will do an extensive check up on Monday if all goes well...and yes, I will tell hubby tonight, but not recording it...sorry

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well the Doc called me back...she does not seem too optimistic over my numbers...she said they should have doubled by now, but they went down 9 points. Says the US shows a small cyst on the left ovary...could be ectopic but says they would not have called it a cyst if it was so...also said the lining was not too thick so... UGH. Oh well... hopefully my bean will be miraculous and bring better outlook on Monday.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well the Doc called me back...she does not seem too optimistic over my numbers...she said they should have doubled by now, but they went down 9 points. Says the US shows a small cyst on the left ovary...could be ectopic but says they would not have called it a cyst if it was so...also said the lining was not too thick so... UGH. Oh well... hopefully my bean will be miraculous and bring better outlook on Monday.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello all, been out all day on a coach trip! 

LL fingers crossed for Monday, really hope those numbers go up :hugs: :hugs:

Have to admit to POAS this morning, BFN :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello all, been out all day on a coach trip!
> 
> LL fingers crossed for Monday, really hope those numbers go up :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Have to admit to POAS this morning, BFN :(

:cry:


----------



## LLbean

does anyone know of someone whose numbers went slightly down and then back up? My friend didn't get her numbers so hard to compare...she was only told they were very low...no actual numbers given


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No LL, I haven't heard of that happening, but you never know?
:hugs: Fingers crossed, will be here all weekend...


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...what about Vanishing Twin Syndrome??? could THAT do something like that this early?


----------



## Indigo77

LL....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Junebug...what about Vanishing Twin Syndrome??? could THAT do something like that this early?

I don't think so, the healthy twin would continue to make HCG go up regardless :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....me too...:hugs:

DMom & Junebug & Butterfly.....FXed....

Is it just me....or does today just suck? Is there a full moon?


----------



## LLbean

yes it SUCKS! Hope Monday is WAY better :D


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a tad so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL

:( Awww, no! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva....me too...:hugs:
> 
> DMom & Junebug & Butterfly.....FXed....
> 
> Is it just me....or does today just suck? Is there a full moon?

Today sucks. In fact it sucks ass :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

well I am not out yet so hoping my bean is a stubborn one that shocks everyone on Monday LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

It is kinda horse shitake out there today, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Eva....me too...:hugs:
> 
> DMom & Junebug & Butterfly.....FXed....
> 
> Is it just me....or does today just suck? Is there a full moon?
> 
> Today sucks. In fact it sucks ass :wacko:Click to expand...

Care to share?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Eva....me too...:hugs:
> 
> DMom & Junebug & Butterfly.....FXed....
> 
> Is it just me....or does today just suck? Is there a full moon?
> 
> Today sucks. In fact it sucks ass :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Care to share?Click to expand...

Nothing really, just feel blah :shrug:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg Im out all day and come home to try and read updates from LL and Dachsund on their tests/betas and you lot talk too much!!! theres too many pages to go through :growlmad::haha:

LL I think I understand that you got your betas and they doubled but the doc still thinks they are a bit low. the frer test I saw looked nice and dark. then I saw something about ER and Im really confused.

Dachsund couldnt find a post, did you poas today?


----------



## LLbean

sarahincanada said:


> omg Im out all day and come home to try and read updates from LL and Dachsund on their tests/betas and you lot talk too much!!! theres too many pages to go through :growlmad::haha:
> 
> LL I think I understand that you got your betas and they doubled but the doc still thinks they are a bit low. the frer test I saw looked nice and dark. then I saw something about ER and Im really confused.
> 
> Dachsund couldnt find a post, did you poas today?

LOL they doubled on Wednesday but dropped a bit today...went to the ER out of panic and now wishing I hadn't LOL Ignorance is bliss!!!!

Still waiting on Monday and hoping it does show improvement


----------



## dachsundmom

I am being a good girl and didn't today.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I am being a good girl and didn't today.

I say nothing!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well I am not out yet so hoping my bean is a stubborn one that shocks everyone on Monday LOL

No your not hun. 

Stick bean, stick :hugs:


----------



## amommy

Actually LLBean, my Fertility specialist would wait for 72 hours for doubling, and yours more than doubled over only 48 hours.. here is hoping it will really take hold and you will get good news on Monday!!! Please keep us posted!

Posted before I saw the rest, so sorry!


----------



## Viking15

LL you definitely deserve some extra :dust: 
We are all pulling for you and your sweet bean!!!!


----------



## amommy

Cycle day 2 and JUST now my ic's from the uk showed up.. Well its a little late, but hey, lots for next month.. just NO opk's!! And my partner crapped out on me too, NOW to find a new sperm donor.. NO flaming.. just saying


----------



## amommy

USAFKnineWife said:


> And done! "People are selfish" has been locked and apparently the OP has said she is leaving BnB for good...The drama thickens!! :rofl:

WHAAAAA, time to grow a pair!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> LL you definitely deserve some extra :dust:
> We are all pulling for you and your sweet bean!!!!

Ditto!

I hope you told DH and he is supporting you through this....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## amommy

LLbean said:


> I just got back from the ER and the Betas went down a tad so I may actually have a MC...lets see what happens. Spotting did stop so who knows...its all strange LOL

awww, that is sad news.. but sometimes happens when a twin is lost.. then the betas pick back up.. Im so sorry if it is a m/c I know how devestating that is!


----------



## amommy

LLbean said:


> ok so today's FRER looks more like the one from 2 days ago...Digi still reads Pregnant...
> 
> 
> Not sure if I should bother with Progesterone creams as that may make the process longer if it is to happen...thoughts?

Honestly I don't know why they didnt put you on Progesterone to begin with if they thought it was low.. I hope things are still ok!


----------



## amommy

:blush:Thanks for letting me join, without an invite, but happy to be here


----------



## LLbean

well no spotting still...cramps yes but no spotting...the waiting game continues

Thanks all for your support. Told hubby and he is ok. It was sad how he got all excited at first and I had to go "wait, sorry, don't get too excited babe..." Man it broke my heart...I did videotape it but have to look at it first ... I still wanted to see his excited face...not the sad one. He was all confused about the camera though LOL I think it helped keep him calm ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> well no spotting still...cramps yes but no spotting...the waiting game continues
> 
> Thanks all for your support. Told hubby and he is ok. It was sad how he got all excited at first and I had to go "wait, sorry, don't get too excited babe..." Man it broke my heart...I did videotape it but have to look at it first ... I still wanted to see his excited face...not the sad one. He was all confused about the camera though LOL I think it helped keep him calm ;-)

I am relieved you're going through this together, now....
Good that you are not bleeding...FXed...Were you cramping before tonight?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: LL, glad you told him and he is being the wonderful DH you deserve  Fingers crossed my dear!


----------



## LLbean

Yes I have been on and off, it hasn't changed, only that now I worry more lol


----------



## shmoo75

LL - I am glad you told OH and he is being super supportive.:hugs::hugs: hope you have a good relaxing weekend.

Good luck and :dust: to all who are poas today.


----------



## NorthStar

Look what I found when I tiptoed into the main forum - step by step science experiment!

https://www.amandabears.com/when-an-opk-and-hpt-touch.html


----------



## Jodes2011

LL :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you must be worried sick. Please please please stick little beam i've never had blood work done as the NHS are too tight. But when i had my last big MC my HPT's started to get fainter but that doesn't mean this is happening to you. I think your an amazing lady who deserves some luck and i'm hoping everything works out. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

For everyone today!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

BFN on the FRER this morning.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> BFN on the FRER this morning.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry Dachie, I was so hoping this was your month:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well temp went up but line faded out...oh well


I think it is obvious...next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe

Thanks again for all your support and kind words


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Elizabeth! :hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## LLbean

As I have been posting on other threads...well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe

I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:cry: :cry: :hugs: So sorry Elizabeth...
Hoping you conceive straight away the next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry LL but yes, lots of special :dust: coming your way for your super fertile month and the twins :)


----------



## LLbean

thank you all


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> As I have been posting on other threads...well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe
> 
> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry

Aww noooo :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> BFN on the FRER this morning.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> BFN on the FRER this morning.

:cry: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Digi is still reading Pregnant lol...oh well time....


----------



## Jodes2011

amommy said:


> Actually LLBean, my Fertility specialist would wait for 72 hours for doubling, and yours more than doubled over only 48 hours.. here is hoping it will really take hold and you will get good news on Monday!!! Please keep us posted!
> 
> Posted before I saw the rest, so sorry!

I just wanted to say hello :hugs: i can't believe your 47 and you have 7 children wow good luck and i hope you get your BFP very soon :kiss:


----------



## hugs3409

LLbean said:


> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry

Awwwww, that made me cry, mine still does the same thing. 

I just got my results and they told me my scan was the same as last week, that the baby is measuring 7 wks, but I assume no heartbeat. She said something about blighted ovum, but also said my blood # was 49,000, I have to go back Tuesday for another scan. We shall see. I am hoping maybe I was a late ovulator or implanter. 

I am sorry you are going through this, it truly sucks. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry
> 
> Awwwww, that made me cry, mine still does the same thing.
> 
> I just got my results and they told me my scan was the same as last week, that the baby is measuring 7 wks, but I assume no heartbeat. She said something about blighted ovum, but also said my blood # was 49,000, I have to go back Tuesday for another scan. We shall see. I am hoping maybe I was a late ovulator or implanter.
> 
> I am sorry you are going through this, it truly sucks. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I hope you get good news Hugs...yes it tends to be 50% of early MC are because of Blighted Ovum... looks like this may be the case with me too but at least it was quick for me with the numbers dropping so no real time to get excited


----------



## hugs3409

yeah I hear you. Its wierd because they go my LMP which for me was 5/17, which puts me at about 9 wks along give or take a few days, but I guess that makes the embryo only about 7 wks. I don't quite get how that all works, I never did understand it. But now if it puts baby at 7 wks, that mean conception was about June 4th, which is about 2.5 wks after start of LMP. I guess its possible, but who knows. the thing is if you read my story, I went to another doctor who didn't do much with the scan, so this doctor has nothing to go by besides what he is doing. So he will compare the 2 scans that he is giving me. Not getting hopes up yet though. 

Whats funny is I still have all these symptoms, nothing has discipated including the hpt tests. I am sooooo confused lol. 

Well I do hope all is well with you LL, I am praying for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> yeah I hear you. Its wierd because they go my LMP which for me was 5/17, which puts me at about 9 wks along give or take a few days, but I guess that makes the embryo only about 7 wks. I don't quite get how that all works, I never did understand it. But now if it puts baby at 7 wks, that mean conception was about June 4th, which is about 2.5 wks after start of LMP. I guess its possible, but who knows. the thing is if you read my story, I went to another doctor who didn't do much with the scan, so this doctor has nothing to go by besides what he is doing. So he will compare the 2 scans that he is giving me. Not getting hopes up yet though.
> 
> Whats funny is I still have all these symptoms, nothing has discipated including the hpt tests. I am sooooo confused lol.
> 
> Well I do hope all is well with you LL, I am praying for you hun. :hugs:

either way by now if he does an US he SHOULD see a heart beat... Wow how scary...hope you get some answers soon!

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/blightedovum.html


----------



## Indigo77

Winnie and Hugs....:hug:

Although.....I don't understand why your temp is not going down....?

Are you planning on doing the SMEP next cycle if things do not work out with this one?


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Look what I found when I tiptoed into the main forum - step by step science experiment!
> 
> https://www.amandabears.com/when-an-opk-and-hpt-touch.html

:haha::haha::haha:....I bet this website belongs to DMom....


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> BFN on the FRER this morning.
> 
> :cry: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Damn....:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Did u also test on an IC?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> As I have been posting on other threads...well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe
> 
> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry

I'm sorry. :hugs: See an OB and get put on progesterone now so you have it when you need it. :) I hope you get your twins next cycle. :thumbup:

Your hubby sounds so sweet. :)


----------



## LLbean

Yes my hubby is a softie like me....if not worse

well lets see what they say on Monday...still no blood 

I will ask them about starting progesterone right away next time... who knows what they will say


----------



## Indigo77

LL....why did they say 'no' to the progesterone? There _is_ an over the counter cream....


----------



## LLbean

They just were not understanding why I even was requesting it! I will have a LOOOONG talk with them on Monday, believe me! And I did not want to self medicate as I don't know how much is too much, especially when creams are concern...they tend to stay deposited on your skin and you CAN over do it


----------



## dachsundmom

I am on my phone so I can't reply to each post individually, so here...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

LL - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. Your OH is such a sweetie.

Hugs - They say you are 9wks pregnant as they count from your LMP and it is automatically assumed that all women have a 28 day cycle(winds me up no end as I have 40+ day cycles) even though your baby is not conceived as soon as your period starts they also assume you OV half way through a 28 day cycle son on CD14 which is why they say the baby is 2wks less. Gets all very confusing hun. My fingers are crossed for you hun.


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> As I have been posting on other threads...well I feel fine today, temps went up but line on FRER is almost non-existant. I am thinking ...on to the next cycle. Now just praying I am VERY fertile for next one (and that they put me on Progesterone IMMEDIATELY)...maybe I get twin girls hehehe
> 
> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry

I still think there is chance hun. Everything crossed for Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I am fine, but worry about hubby still...did not tell him about FRER today... he still kissed my belly last night and said "we can still love it even if its nothing right?" I hate to break his heart and see him cry
> 
> Awwwww, that made me cry, mine still does the same thing.
> 
> I just got my results and they told me my scan was the same as last week, that the baby is measuring 7 wks, but I assume no heartbeat. She said something about blighted ovum, but also said my blood # was 49,000, I have to go back Tuesday for another scan. We shall see. I am hoping maybe I was a late ovulator or implanter.
> 
> I am sorry you are going through this, it truly sucks. :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww hun you must be going out of you mind and you have to wait till Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

shmoo75 said:


> LL - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. Your OH is such a sweetie.
> 
> Hugs - They say you are 9wks pregnant as they count from your LMP and it is automatically assumed that all women have a 28 day cycle(winds me up no end as I have 40+ day cycles) even though your baby is not conceived as soon as your period starts they also assume you OV half way through a 28 day cycle son on CD14 which is why they say the baby is 2wks less. Gets all very confusing hun. My fingers are crossed for you hun.

Yes I finally got that out of them, it is very confusing and annoying lol. Thank you greatly, hope all goes well for you too :hugs:

Thanks Wendy, you too, can't wait to see what they find out about your situation lol. I wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery.

HUGS I am holding good thoughts for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery.
> 
> HUGS I am holding good thoughts for you!

I am so sorry honey!:cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well LL, should my cycle go I how I think it is, you and I will be on the same cycle again next month!


----------



## Macwooly

LL & Dmom :hugs: I so wanted this to be your cycles but here's loads and loads of :dust: for your new cycles :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Back at you Wooly!


----------



## LLbean

well I am VERY excited to start again:winkwink: now if AF would just do it's thing already it would be FAB!


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel the same way about AF...she just joined the GFY club!


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA she is a full time member in my opinion LOL


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> Temp dropped below cover line today and digi is finally saying NOT pregnant today so just waiting on AF so we we star again and keeping FXd for a really good sticky bean now. But yes, believe it or not I'm fine and kind of glad to be out of my limbo misery.
> 
> HUGS I am holding good thoughts for you!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Winnie....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How is your hubby handling it?


----------



## Indigo77

DMom...your temp is still high...how long is your LP?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> DMom...your temp is still high...how long is your LP?

13 days last cycle..11-12 prior to upping the B6 to 100mg. I should have had my temp drop today. Maybe it's going to be 14 this cycle, IDK.

I am really wondering if my OV date is off by a day or two...I was still getting positive OPKs on 3DPO.


----------



## mrsdh

Looks to me like you ovulated on day 13 Hun?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> DMom...your temp is still high...how long is your LP?
> 
> 13 days last cycle..11-12 prior to upping the B6 to 100mg. I should have had my temp drop today. Maybe it's going to be 14 this cycle, IDK.
> 
> I am really wondering if my OV date is off by a day or two...I was still getting positive OPKs on 3DPO.Click to expand...

Yup, I think you O'ed later than FF thinks too! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I move that O date, it takes my coverline to 97.45...and at this point, I am not sure if the one day really matters, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

You may have even ovulated on cd14...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> You may have even ovulated on cd14...

I agree!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok then girls, the wait continues, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

If you're only 11DPO, you're only 1 day ahead of me :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You may have even ovulated on cd14...
> 
> I agree!Click to expand...

Same here!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry Winnie....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How is your hubby handling it?

Actually he is ok and excited now that we were able to get a pregnancy (even if not viable) on our own... he said this to me this morning

Elizabeth : I'm so relieved you are ok
Him : Well I heard the bad news right away 
Him: You threw a lot at me and confused me so that Was a good approach lol
Elizabeth: I know...I am now VERY happy I waited to tell you
Him: We've come along further 
Elizabeth: yes we have...now we get serious! its business time! HAHA
Him: Yes 
Him : I am glad we know pregnancy is possible


----------



## dachsundmom

Men, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Elizabeth I think this is the GREAT news here! You know you are able to achieve pregnancy successfully and your odds are great! Your hubby is a sweetie pie, and very level-headed just like you :hugs: my dear, :dust: for next cycle!!!


----------



## LLbean

yes I am absolutely glad I waited to tell him...trust me, had he had a few days of bliss he would be devastated right now.

Looks like AF is starting as we speak ..no cramps as of yet but my boobs are quite sore...glad it is starting so they won't try anything stupid to make things happen too.


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> yes I am absolutely glad I waited to tell him...trust me, had he had a few days of bliss he would be devastated right now.
> 
> Looks like AF is tarting as we speak ..no cramps as of yet but my boobs are quite sore...glad it is starting so they won't try anything stupid to make things happen too.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I will try this test tomorrow, but there is a thread in the testing forum where someone has had their soda turn an HPT positive! Lol

I need to get to the store bc I don't have any 'clear' soda and IDK if diet coke would turn the test strip a funny color.

Very anxious to try this one.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have Sprite - will try in a minute!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I will try this test tomorrow, but there is a thread in the testing forum where someone has had their soda turn an HPT positive! Lol
> 
> I need to get to the store bc I don't have any 'clear' soda and IDK if diet coke would turn the test strip a funny color.
> 
> Very anxious to try this one.


:saywhat: I'm glad its just clear soda, because I'm not wasting pepsi :haha:

If you actually do this, fo sho post pics!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK that is has to be clear, I was just thinking...don't you have Mt. Dew? It looks like pee, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> IDK that is has to be clear, I was just thinking...don't you have Mt. Dew? It looks like pee, lol

Close enough! Dew the :test:!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I meant you, lol. All I have is coke zero and I think DH will kill me if I sacrifice his last can, lol.


----------



## Sewergrrl

HCG test with Sprite...

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite1.jpg
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite2.jpg


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, I meant you, lol. All I have is coke zero and I think DH will kill me if I sacrifice his last can, lol.

Me? I only have pepsi, I ain't wasting it........lol


----------



## cebethel

Sewergrrl said:


> HCG test with Sprite...
> 
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite1.jpg
> https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite2.jpg

What the fudgecake?? Ok, maybe I gotta try the pepsi

Oooooh, maybe I need to start drinking sprite


----------



## dachsundmom

OH, bloody hell! Give me a minute, I am grabbing the diet coke away from DH!


----------



## LLbean

wow...so does drinking Sprite help us conceive? hahahaha!


----------



## dachsundmom

Excuse the dog hair in my pic, lol.

Very, very faint with a coke zero. This is a FR, but NOT and early result test; I think it picks up 50 HCG. SO, in the name of science, I will pick up some sprite after work tomorrow and sacrifice a digi! lol

My DH thinks I have totally lost it or have become really desperate.


----------



## cebethel

Well, the pepsi produced a + HPT

Working on uploading the pic...........camera is acting weird :wacko:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have FRER digi!


----------



## dachsundmom

We are sad women, lol.

SG, if you sacrifice your digi, I will sacrifice one of mine tomorrow...hell, you're knocked up! You don't need it, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Damn pepsi got a BFP :(

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/PEPSI-POSITIVE-HPT.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

Sprite on a Rite Aid blue dye and FRER digi

https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite3.jpg
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite4.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG! This is outrageous! I have to find out why this happens.


----------



## dachsundmom

SG, in the name of science, can you please open the digi and tell me if it's pink or blue dye?


----------



## cebethel

Nothing to do with pepsi in this post :haha:

I have ewcm & my OPK is gettin darker. I'm not "supposed" to ovulate until cd18, I'm only cd13. Maybe I will OV sooner? Prob not tho........:shrug:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD13-OPK-JULY24TH2011.jpg

Progression
https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/IMG_6066.JPG


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> Nothing to do with pepsi in this post :haha:
> 
> I have ewcm & my OPK is gettin darker. I'm not "supposed" to ovulate until cd18, I'm only cd13. Maybe I will OV sooner? Prob not tho........:shrug:
> 
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD13-OPK-JULY24TH2011.jpg
> 
> Progression
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/IMG_6066.JPG

I would start doing the dance if I were you ;-)


----------



## Sewergrrl

Inside the digi
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite5.jpg
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite6.jpg


I was so amazed, I had to run out and try a Sunkist Orange soda test
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/orange.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

cebethel said:


> Nothing to do with pepsi in this post :haha:
> 
> I have ewcm & my OPK is gettin darker. I'm not "supposed" to ovulate until cd18, I'm only cd13. Maybe I will OV sooner? Prob not tho........:shrug:
> 
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD13-OPK-JULY24TH2011.jpg
> 
> Progression
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/IMG_6066.JPG

Getting close!!!


----------



## Viking15

LL, I'm so sorry about your bean :hugs: much :dust: this month. 

You guys testing the sodas is really cracking me up. 
:rofl:


----------



## Conina

You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."

Anyway, I have an actual POAS question. I got a smiley on the OPK yesterday at lunchtime, and then again about 8pm. We DTD last night. 

Would you say I O'd yesterday or today? Should I jump him again tonight? And should I POAS again today (I think I know what you're likely to answer on that one :winkwink:)


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I will try this test tomorrow, but there is a thread in the testing forum where someone has had their soda turn an HPT positive! Lol
> 
> I need to get to the store bc I don't have any 'clear' soda and IDK if diet coke would turn the test strip a funny color.
> 
> Very anxious to try this one.

=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;

Brooke, Eva and Sewergrrl thanks to all of you for brightening up my Monday morning I just about spat a latte all over my keyboard reading your latest batch of POAS science experiments, too bad I don't have any Irn Bru (Scotlands national fizzy drink) or I'd go experiment on that RIGHT NOW.

Thank you:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Anyway, I have an actual POAS question. I got a smiley on the OPK yesterday at lunchtime, and then again about 8pm. We DTD last night.
> 
> Would you say I O'd yesterday or today? Should I jump him again tonight? And should I POAS again today (I think I know what you're likely to answer on that one :winkwink:)

Conina it depends on your own personal LH surge chick, I get a couple of days of almost positive, and one day of dark positive and my temp goes up the day after the darkest day (some people get a + for 3 days then O) - are you charting because I think BBT is the only way to truly measure if you have O'd or not.


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."

Also nearly spat my tea out at this one - you girls are also cracking me up with this which is what I need as I feel seriously down this morning :(

xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Anyway, I have an actual POAS question. I got a smiley on the OPK yesterday at lunchtime, and then again about 8pm. We DTD last night.
> 
> Would you say I O'd yesterday or today? Should I jump him again tonight? And should I POAS again today (I think I know what you're likely to answer on that one :winkwink:)

Without a temp, it's a guess...but I say go with today. Tomorrow you are 1DPO!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I will try this test tomorrow, but there is a thread in the testing forum where someone has had their soda turn an HPT positive! Lol
> 
> I need to get to the store bc I don't have any 'clear' soda and IDK if diet coke would turn the test strip a funny color.
> 
> Very anxious to try this one.
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> Brooke, Eva and Sewergrrl thanks to all of you for brightening up my Monday morning I just about spat a latte all over my keyboard reading your latest batch of POAS science experiments, too bad I don't have any Irn Bru (Scotlands national fizzy drink) or I'd go experiment on that RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Thank you:flower:Click to expand...

Glad you found the humor in it, bc when I told DH as he was drinking his coke zero, 'you know I just dipped my HPT in that?' He looked disgusted with me, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Also nearly spat my tea out at this one - you girls are also cracking me up with this which is what I need as I feel seriously down this morning :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

What can I do for you? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Also nearly spat my tea out at this one - you girls are also cracking me up with this which is what I need as I feel seriously down this morning :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> What can I do for you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, just feeling this might be the end of it all for me. Off back to a country where being single and pregnant is illegal in Sept and BF is away in Aug so not sure where to go from here. AF will arrive today (thought she had arrived this morning) or tomorrow so feeling very teary :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I can only guess where you are heading.

Will BF be anywhere that you could meet halfway?


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Also nearly spat my tea out at this one - you girls are also cracking me up with this which is what I need as I feel seriously down this morning :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> What can I do for you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, just feeling this might be the end of it all for me. Off back to a country where being single and pregnant is illegal in Sept and BF is away in Aug so not sure where to go from here. AF will arrive today (thought she had arrived this morning) or tomorrow so feeling very teary :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry matey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You will find a way, but today it's hard cos the AF hormones make you feel extra shitty, it sucks:nope:

I'm guessing you are going to go and work somewhere in the Muslim world? Why don't you just wear a wedding ring and tell people DH is staying home in the UK...just a thought, but plenty of expats have stay at home spouses.


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> You ladies crack me up. Although I think the digi should say "No - that's coke. You weirdo."
> 
> Also nearly spat my tea out at this one - you girls are also cracking me up with this which is what I need as I feel seriously down this morning :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> What can I do for you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, just feeling this might be the end of it all for me. Off back to a country where being single and pregnant is illegal in Sept and BF is away in Aug so not sure where to go from here. AF will arrive today (thought she had arrived this morning) or tomorrow so feeling very teary :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry matey :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You will find a way, but today it's hard cos the AF hormones make you feel extra shitty, it sucks:nope:
> 
> I'm guessing you are going to go and work somewhere in the Muslim world? Why don't you just wear a wedding ring and tell people DH is staying home in the UK...just a thought, but plenty of expats have stay at home spouses.Click to expand...

Thanks DMom & NS, yes heading back to a Muslim country. Have lived there for 6 years and back in the UK for the last couple of summers. Might be possible to meet BF in the month but is just a money thing right now I think as would be £300-500 for a flight each time.

Wedding ring could be a plan NS but as I wouldn't be able to go to a docs if I found out I was pg as they would have to see marriage cert. But if that happened I could just jump on a plane back as soon as I found out and without seeing a doc so I guess I need to keep thinking like that and think of possibilities. 

Thanks girls, keep crying today like you say NS prob hormones but with your suggestions and help maybe I can find a way :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I say go with NS's suggestion and go wear a ring. Can you get your hands on an HPT in the UAE or wherever you are going? If not, we will find a way to get the tests in your hands! Don't give up, please.


----------



## NorthStar

The doctor asks for a marriage certificate? Phew, it's a whole other world, hey.

Well from what I've read on other threads about their medical care you wouldn't be using any of the doctors out there much anyway, as you said you would want to come back to the UK and see a doctor here, so I'm thinking get yourself down to Argos and pick up a cheapo wedding band in preparation, yes this will throw up some extra challenges to your TTC plan but it's not insurmountable.


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL! Yes, if I keep going down this path I will be taking a stack of HPTs over with me (and just hope I don't get my suitcase searched!) and yes, Argos maybe is the answer to start off with :thumbup:

On another note, was just looking for a fertility bracelet for my friend whose birthday it is next week and who has just started IVF and found this:



> Butterflies symbolize your desire to welcome a new life into this world.

which I hadn't known when I set up my username!


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah you definitely need to stock up on anything TTC related before you go, my friend who works out there says there is NOTHING available in the shops there.

And yeah be prepared to rack up the frequent flyer miles a bit, she comes back to the UK to see her doctor rather than visit one of theirs.

Put it this way, a few airfares back to the UK will still be cheaper than overseas adoption, it's all relative....you will find a way around this, you're a resourceful woman.


----------



## dachsundmom

Now that is a sign on your username Butterfly!


----------



## NorthStar

OK I'm going to POAS this afternoon an OPK to be precise, but I'm also tempted to raid the fridge and experiment with all the mixers I have in there, Coke (proper Coke) tonic water, cranberry juice, pineapple juice, Sprite has already been tested.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> OK I'm going to POAS this afternoon an OPK to be precise, but I'm also tempted to raid the fridge and experiment with all the mixers I have in there, Coke (proper Coke) tonic water, cranberry juice, pineapple juice, Sprite has already been tested.

You are required to post pics!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> OK I'm going to POAS this afternoon an OPK to be precise, but I'm also tempted to raid the fridge and experiment with all the mixers I have in there, Coke (proper Coke) tonic water, cranberry juice, pineapple juice, Sprite has already been tested.
> 
> You are required to post pics!Click to expand...

I know!!! I've got to get a flickr account, I couldn't get photobucket signup to work :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> OK I'm going to POAS this afternoon an OPK to be precise, but I'm also tempted to raid the fridge and experiment with all the mixers I have in there, Coke (proper Coke) tonic water, cranberry juice, pineapple juice, Sprite has already been tested.
> 
> You are required to post pics!Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!! I've got to get a flickr account, I couldn't get photobucket signup to work :wacko:Click to expand...

If you have any problem with the pics, PM me and I will give you my email address. I'll post the pics, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS- I also find it easier just to save photos to my desktop and upload from there; I rarely use a photo site. I think Kodak's is the easiest.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I will try this test tomorrow, but there is a thread in the testing forum where someone has had their soda turn an HPT positive! Lol
> 
> I need to get to the store bc I don't have any 'clear' soda and IDK if diet coke would turn the test strip a funny color.
> 
> Very anxious to try this one.
> 
> =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;
> 
> Brooke, Eva and Sewergrrl thanks to all of you for brightening up my Monday morning I just about spat a latte all over my keyboard reading your latest batch of POAS science experiments, too bad I don't have any Irn Bru (Scotlands national fizzy drink) or I'd go experiment on that RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Thank you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you found the humor in it, bc when I told DH as he was drinking his coke zero, 'you know I just dipped my HPT in that?' He looked disgusted with me, lolClick to expand...

:rofl: I can only imagine...my dh would say "Have you lost your damn mind?" And of course I have!!!:blush: I am about to do a HPT with some MT. Dew...cause we all know it's my drink of choice for breakfast:winkwink:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BOO! My Mt. Dew isn't pregnant!!:cry: I wonder if it's because it is diluted with some ice?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured if anything would be positive it would be the Dew, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I figured if anything would be positive it would be the Dew, lol.

Yeah I know...that or that the Mt. Dew would cause the test to disenigrate!:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies.
:bfn: here. And no symptoms. I know I'm not out until AF shows up but I'm having doubts this is my month.
You guys and pop are funny :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks DMom & NS, yes heading back to a Muslim country. Have lived there for 6 years and back in the UK for the last couple of summers. Might be possible to meet BF in the month but is just a money thing right now I think as would be £300-500 for a flight each time.
> 
> Wedding ring could be a plan NS but as I wouldn't be able to go to a docs if I found out I was pg as they would have to see marriage cert. But if that happened I could just jump on a plane back as soon as I found out and without seeing a doc so I guess I need to keep thinking like that and think of possibilities.
> 
> Thanks girls, keep crying today like you say NS prob hormones but with your suggestions and help maybe I can find a way :)

Wow Butterfly... I have no idea how you do it and I respect everyone but me, personally, I would be looking to MOVE away from a place that does that...and I mean PRONTO! Maybe I am too much of a liberal but God knows I probably would not be alive anyway if I lived there LOL...must be my Latin blood :haha:

Sorry you have to go back and I agree with the rest of the ladies here...wear a ring and if you do get the BFP you need to get out of there for medical supervision anyway. UGH, how do people do it... :shrug:

many many :hug: for you and may you be able to live in a more understanding place REALLY soon


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DMom & NS, yes heading back to a Muslim country. Have lived there for 6 years and back in the UK for the last couple of summers. Might be possible to meet BF in the month but is just a money thing right now I think as would be £300-500 for a flight each time.
> 
> Wedding ring could be a plan NS but as I wouldn't be able to go to a docs if I found out I was pg as they would have to see marriage cert. But if that happened I could just jump on a plane back as soon as I found out and without seeing a doc so I guess I need to keep thinking like that and think of possibilities.
> 
> Thanks girls, keep crying today like you say NS prob hormones but with your suggestions and help maybe I can find a way :)
> 
> Wow Butterfly... I have no idea how you do it and I respect everyone but me, personally, I would be looking to MOVE away from a place that does that...and I mean PRONTO! Maybe I am too much of a liberal but God knows I probably would not be alive anyway if I lived there LOL...must be my Latin blood :haha:
> 
> Sorry you have to go back and I agree with the rest of the ladies here...wear a ring and if you do get the BFP you need to get out of there for medical supervision anyway. UGH, how do people do it... :shrug:
> 
> many many :hug: for you and may you be able to live in a more understanding place REALLY soonClick to expand...

Thanks LL, it does have it's advantages - the weather mainly and the fact that I can actually make more money there (although more than zero right now isn't hard lol!) but some things do seem distinctly crazy. Maybe I do need to rethink the whole thing of living there...

Can't believe the Mt Dew was BFN and the Sprite was BFP, good job I drink the latter!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DMom & NS, yes heading back to a Muslim country. Have lived there for 6 years and back in the UK for the last couple of summers. Might be possible to meet BF in the month but is just a money thing right now I think as would be £300-500 for a flight each time.
> 
> Wedding ring could be a plan NS but as I wouldn't be able to go to a docs if I found out I was pg as they would have to see marriage cert. But if that happened I could just jump on a plane back as soon as I found out and without seeing a doc so I guess I need to keep thinking like that and think of possibilities.
> 
> Thanks girls, keep crying today like you say NS prob hormones but with your suggestions and help maybe I can find a way :)
> 
> Wow Butterfly... I have no idea how you do it and I respect everyone but me, personally, I would be looking to MOVE away from a place that does that...and I mean PRONTO! Maybe I am too much of a liberal but God knows I probably would not be alive anyway if I lived there LOL...must be my Latin blood :haha:
> 
> Sorry you have to go back and I agree with the rest of the ladies here...wear a ring and if you do get the BFP you need to get out of there for medical supervision anyway. UGH, how do people do it... :shrug:
> 
> many many :hug: for you and may you be able to live in a more understanding place REALLY soonClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks LL, it does have it's advantages - the weather mainly and the fact that I can actually make more money there (although more than zero right now isn't hard lol!) but some things do seem distinctly crazy. Maybe I do need to rethink the whole thing of living there...
> 
> Can't believe the Mt Dew was BFN and the Sprite was BFP, good job I drink the latter!Click to expand...

Again, I mean no disrespect but honestly, in my own opinion, I would not want a child raised in such an oppressive scenario if I could avoid it. I get the weather part but heck, I would rather have to shovel snow (which I hate) if need be to have more freedom. And I promise you that a job can and WILL be found elsewhere if you are persistent...sorry again, I do not wish to offend... I just hurt physically when I think of what I consider "unjust"

I hope things go well for you and that you can be happy and free and have babies that also grow up to be free and happy
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to you


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning ladies.
> :bfn: here. And no symptoms. I know I'm not out until AF shows up but I'm having doubts this is my month.
> You guys and pop are funny :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm still pizzed at the fact that my pepsi got a BFP before me! :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> I'm still pizzed at the fact that my pepsi got a BFP before me! :dohh:

HAHAHAHAHA...I know right? That is MESSED UP!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm still pizzed at the fact that my pepsi got a BFP before me! :dohh:

So maybe we all need to drink more soda!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm still pizzed at the fact that my pepsi got a BFP before me! :dohh:
> 
> So maybe we all need to drink more soda!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I've got an evap on an HPT using Barr's Creaming Soda (disgusting sugary Scottish soft drink which I have sacrificed in the name of science).

Going to upload pics now! My soda is PG!


----------



## dachsundmom

waiting.....


----------



## NorthStar

How do I attach a pic from my desk top?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> How do I attach a pic from my desk top?

Use the paperclip icon on the 'advanced' message...select your destop when you browse and upload the pic. Go back into the paperclip and attach.


----------



## NorthStar

I made it my avatar but the resolution is pants, hang on I'll follow your isntructions.


----------



## NorthStar

Here it is, Barr's Creaming Soda is pregnant, but not quite ovulating.:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







P1000915.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG NS, that is amamzing! Why can our soda get knocked up and not us? lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> OMG NS, that is amamzing! Why can our soda get knocked up and not us? lol

The injustice of it all:haha:

Well that's proof it's not just American sodas that are getting pregnant, sodas in Scotland are also getting a record number of BFPs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I need the 'all soda' diet, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Funnily enough since I started TTC i've cut down, maybe that was the mistake.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Funnily enough since I started TTC i've cut down, maybe that was the mistake.

Love the avatar! Now I'm hungry. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

I bake when I'm stressed!


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> I bake when I'm stressed!

I eat when I am stressed :dohh:


----------



## Ellie Bellie

NorthStar said:


> I bake when I'm stressed!

Perfect balance - I eat when I'm stressed. Any chance you deliver?

I love to bake myself and use it as a way to relax. I've been "yelled at" by coworkers because I'm making them fat with all the sweets I bring in for them. Funny how they may complain but everything disappears in a day or two anyways!


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> I bake when I'm stressed!

I want some!!!


----------



## NorthStar

LOL shame none of you are in Scotland, I'm fairly stressed tonight and I could well whip up a batch of American style cchocolate chip cookies at any moment.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> LOL shame none of you are in Scotland, I'm fairly stressed tonight and I could well whip up a batch of American style cchocolate chip cookies at any moment.

What's going on?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> LOL shame none of you are in Scotland, I'm fairly stressed tonight and I could well whip up a batch of American style cchocolate chip cookies at any moment.
> 
> What's going on?Click to expand...

Not TTC related - will PM you :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Northstar :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> LOL shame none of you are in Scotland, I'm fairly stressed tonight and I could well whip up a batch of American style cchocolate chip cookies at any moment.

Ohh nooo, hope you're ok? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies I WILL be ok, it's just some crap going on about my ex-husband (+2 years later!!!will I never get closure) which is causing me some drama.

Anyway I'll just bake some chocolate cake I think, and my co-workers will benefit from my stress levels, I'm trying to count my blessings you know?


----------



## Macwooly

NS I feel for you as I went through a load of crap with my ex husband for over 4 years :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Now did you ladies go back through the thread and see my first ever photo upload of a POAS?

Well not strictly a POAS - I pregnancy tested and ovulation tested a can of Barr's Creaming Soda (had no Irn Bru in the house) to scientifically test the theory - is it only American sodas which get BFPs?

I'm proud to say British sodas also give BFPS.


----------



## cebethel

I got my OPK's in the mail today! 50 of them rearing to get pizzed on! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I got my OPK's in the mail today! 50 of them rearing to get pizzed on! :haha:

Mine just shipped today! Even though this morning I was giving up and buying a rabbit, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Anyone get a near positive OPK on one brand but barely a second line on another? :wacko:

I tested using my wondfo test this morning & it was neg. Then the OPK's I ordered from amazon arrived, so I thought I'd use one, and one of my last wondfo's..........I hope I haven't made a mistake & bought shitty ones :cry:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/CD14-OPK-JULY25TH2011.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I have had that happen to me before. I stay away from the FR/Answer brand bc they stay positive on me for a long time.


----------



## cebethel

I've had success with the blue wondfo ones. But never had one test near positive and another test barely visible line.

Would it just be that the bottom OPK isn't as sensitive? I'm a tad worried I might miss my surge if I test with those & they don't show a line :(

Gah, I'm all stressed now.............*tries NOT to think about baking - thinks about NorthStars cupcakes instead*


----------



## Indigo77

Did you test with the same urine? Test with another IC.


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Indigo...try another.


----------



## cebethel

I used the same pee when I tested them both...........

Just tested again with the new green OPK, same result. If I squint I can sort of see a line

I don't get it :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is odd!


----------



## cebethel

I'm not sure if I should try for a refund.........maybe not full refund, cause I used 2 tests. :shrug:


----------



## cebethel

Maybe I'll get a couple from dollar tree, that's if someone like myself hasn't already wiped them out


----------



## dachsundmom

I would be interested to see what another brand shows.


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> Anyone get a near positive OPK on one brand but barely a second line on another? :wacko:
> 
> I tested using my wondfo test this morning & it was neg. Then the OPK's I ordered from amazon arrived, so I thought I'd use one, and one of my last wondfo's..........I hope I haven't made a mistake & bought shitty ones :cry:

I've never had that happen..but I have the same green tests and they wored fine for me:shrug: very strange you got 3 different results though, I've never seen the blue ones before:nope: Very strange indeed


----------



## Conina

Cebethel - v weird. 

AFM - OPK last night was -ve but we DTD anyway just to be sure and now I think I can safely say I'm in the 2ww! I think we did as much as we could possibly do - pretty much followed SMEP so it's up to the :spermy: now (which I've always thought look evil in that smiley...)


----------



## NorthStar

IDK Eva it's quite baffling your results, though I have to admit that I've never tested with 2 different tests simultaneously.

I'm going to go with some tests are more sensitive than others, when I first came off the BCP and we were not actively TTC I bought a pack of First Reponse OPK's and never got a proper positive off them, probably because I didn't know to not drink for 2 hours and hold my pee, but clearly I'm ovulating and got a good + OPK these last 2 months we've been properly TTC - so I'm thinking that it's definitely not YOU it's the test.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Thanks ladies I WILL be ok, it's just some crap going on about my ex-husband (+2 years later!!!will I never get closure) which is causing me some drama.
> 
> Anyway I'll just bake some chocolate cake I think, and my co-workers will benefit from my stress levels, I'm trying to count my blessings you know?

Northstar i feel your pain i have the rest of my life to deal with my ass of an ex-husband as we have children together. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Let me get this right you ladies have been dipping HPT's into coke, sprite etc.... and been getting BFP's? WTF


----------



## shmoo75

I haven't read back through on this thread :blush:so I am sorry that I haven't commented on anyone's posts. I will be keeping a better eye out the rest of this week as, its just Sunday's and Monday's that are an issue for me getting on here during the day as OH isn't working those days and I get to catch up on housework stuff and some good family time as well.

I will be poas again for my CBFM on CD9 so only 4 more sleeps to go :happydance::happydance: as I have also ordered 50 opk's from amazon I will be poas in the evenings as well once my CBFM starts giving me Highs. Just wondering at what time in the evening would you suggest I use my opk's and how long should I try and hold my pee for?


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Let me get this right you ladies have been dipping HPT's into coke, sprite etc.... and been getting BFP's? WTF

Yep - we've tried different kinds of soda, and have both American and British beverages have got a BFP!!! 

Dmom actually gave her OH the Coke after dipping the HPT in it :rofl::rofl:

I didn't quite get a + on the opk with my soda, but I think another couple of days and I would have....:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

shmoo75 said:


> I haven't read back through on this thread :blush:so I am sorry that I haven't commented on anyone's posts. I will be keeping a better eye out the rest of this week as, its just Sunday's and Monday's that are an issue for me getting on here during the day as OH isn't working those days and I get to catch up on housework stuff and some good family time as well.
> 
> I will be poas again for my CBFM on CD9 so only 4 more sleeps to go :happydance::happydance: as I have also ordered 50 opk's from amazon I will be poas in the evenings as well once my CBFM starts giving me Highs. Just wondering at what time in the evening would you suggest I use my opk's and how long should I try and hold my pee for?

I restrict fluid intake for approx 2 hours before the test which can be hard sometimes, I usually test around 2pm and then again later in the evening when I think O is getting closer.


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Northstar. I think I will test in the evenings once DD is in bed as, restriucting my fluid intake and not peeing for a couple of hrs is easier to do once we have had dinner, bathing the little lady menace and putting her to bed and the clearing up I ened up far too busy to drink let alone think about peeing:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo- I would try the FMU that you use with your CBFM; you might be able to pick up your surge in the mornings; for me, it's actually the best time. I miss mine if I wait until the afternoon/evenings.


----------



## NorthStar

Interesting, there you go shmoo it is worth experimenting on yourself with different times of day for testing, oh and then uploading the pics on this thread!

Someone else has just told me that you shouldn't restrict fluids TOO MUCH either as being dehydrated is bad for your EWCM - is there no END to the torture that is TTC?

I should have some actual POAS pics later this week, so far it's been a total BFN on the OPK but that is good as OH not home yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, when does OH come in and are you still doing your EPO?


----------



## NorthStar

He'll probably home thurs night, earliest we can get a BD is Friday/Saturday, I'm on CD11 and can count on 4-6 days between stopping the EPO and O, going on the previous 2 cycles, so I think I'll take the last one tomorrow - depending on results of POAS tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you talked to your doc about your situation and asked for drugs to time everything better?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Have you talked to your doc about your situation and asked for drugs to time everything better?

Yeah she gave me the mini BCP, to make my cycle longer and sync everything up, unfortuatnely I didn't realise the EPO would work against this and bring my AF sooner :growlmad: so I shot myself in the foot there, twice.

But I will take mini BCP this cycle (progresterone) and that should sync things up for next month.


----------



## dachsundmom

You know the only time I had a sticky BFP was on the mini pill, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> You know the only time I had a sticky BFP was on the mini pill, lol.

Funnily enough one of my Scottish friends got knocked up on the mini pill too :haha: I won't take a whole pack, just a few days worth.

Last night I drank a can of Coke - figured any beverage that scores a BFP & contains caffeine has to be good for TTC because let's face it, all this body is a temple crap doesn't really work does it LOL:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You know the only time I had a sticky BFP was on the mini pill, lol.
> 
> Funnily enough one of my Scottish friends got knocked up on the mini pill too :haha: I won't take a whole pack, just a few days worth.
> 
> Last night I drank a can of Coke - figured any beverage that scores a BFP & contains caffeine has to be good for TTC because let's face it, all this body is a temple crap doesn't really work does it LOL:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

Maybe I should start smoking again, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I should start smoking again, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've never smoked but I tell you what I'm dong today, 2 x lattes, high impact exercise AND sushi for dinner, oh and a Coke later I think too.

Back to living life to the mediumest I say.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL the reason those that do all they should NOT be doing are getting BFPs is because they are not even THINKING of a BFP...I think...LOL

My cousin (and I know of many others who have done this too) tried and tried for over 10 years, and I mean even IVF! they finally gave up hope and adopted...a month later she found out she was pregnant!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start smoking again, lol.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've never smoked but I tell you what I'm dong today, 2 x lattes, high impact exercise AND sushi for dinner, oh and a Coke later I think too.
> 
> Back to living life to the mediumest I say.:haha:Click to expand...

Might as well throw some unpasteurized cheese in there too! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> LOL the reason those that do all they should NOT be doing are getting BFPs is because they are not even THINKING of a BFP...I think...LOL
> 
> My cousin (and I know of many others who have done this too) tried and tried for over 10 years, and I mean even IVF! they finally gave up hope and adopted...a month later she found out she was pregnant!

So then let's all throw our sticks and thermometers in the trash! lol


----------



## NorthStar

I think it would take 4+ years to adopt in the UK but maybe if I adopted a new DOG that would fool my body LOL.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL the reason those that do all they should NOT be doing are getting BFPs is because they are not even THINKING of a BFP...I think...LOL
> 
> My cousin (and I know of many others who have done this too) tried and tried for over 10 years, and I mean even IVF! they finally gave up hope and adopted...a month later she found out she was pregnant!
> 
> So then let's all throw our sticks and thermometers in the trash! lolClick to expand...

Let's start a revolution - maybe we go over to the NTNP forum.

Mind you I looked in there and they are all "let's get a BFP" and charting too and I was like :saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really understand the NTNP. If you aren't having sex during your fertile time, in my old Catholic world, we call that birth control, lol.


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA

Well my cousin is in Portugal and he adoption ordeal was not easy either...but she got one and now they are both 18 or so...the adopted one looks so much like our family too!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should start smoking again, lol.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I've never smoked but I tell you what I'm dong today, 2 x lattes, high impact exercise AND sushi for dinner, oh and a Coke later I think too.
> 
> Back to living life to the mediumest I say.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well throw some unpasteurized cheese in there too! :haha:Click to expand...

Good point, I have some French cheese in the fridge, hopefully prepared to the sloppy hygiene standards so prevalent in France:haha:

I just checked and it is actually pasteurised but it's use by yesterday so it's kind of daring of me to eat it.....but I will.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, you must eat it on moldy bread! lol


----------



## LLbean

well I am guilty of the cheese part...love my blue cheese and feta and Casero....YUM!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> well I am guilty of the cheese part...love my blue cheese and feta and Casero....YUM!

Me too! Queso blanco as well. I think everything we get in the States is pasteurized though, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, you must eat it on moldy bread! lol

Sorry too busy cruising rescue websites for a really tiny dog which I can then buy doggy clothes for:haha: I will eat it later with the raw fishies


----------



## LLbean

oh yes, Cotija and blanco... divino!


----------



## dachsundmom

We need dog pics!


----------



## dachsundmom

So, now the testers on the other forum are seeing if drinking soda is the reason we all get evaps, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> So, now the testers on the other forum are seeing if drinking soda is the reason we all get evaps, lol.

Yea, that's it.............I piss pure soda :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I worry about some people...truly...


----------



## cebethel

I got a dollar tree OPK test & just "tested" & it's positive! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I got a dollar tree OPK test & just "tested" & it's positive! :thumbup:

Time to shag! :happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

cebethel said:


> I got a dollar tree OPK test & just "tested" & it's positive! :thumbup:

Get busy girl!!!


----------



## cebethel

I'm trying to change the time on the stove & microwave so DS thinks its bedtime already :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

It doesn't have to be bed time to :sex: lol


----------



## cebethel

hugs3409 said:


> It doesn't have to be bed time to :sex: lol

When my 7 year old is running rampant.................yes, it has to wait until his bedtime :(


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be bed time to :sex: lol
> 
> When my 7 year old is running rampant.................yes, it has to wait until his bedtime :(Click to expand...

What is his normal summer bedtime?


----------



## hugs3409

ok I will give you that haha


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> It doesn't have to be bed time to :sex: lol
> 
> When my 7 year old is running rampant.................yes, it has to wait until his bedtime :(Click to expand...
> 
> What is his normal summer bedtime?Click to expand...

8pm, but its getting close to school starting so it's back to 7:30pm :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

How late does he sleep for you in the mornings?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> How late does he sleep for you in the mornings?

rarely does he sleep in...........

normal wake up time for him is from 5:30 to 6am, give or take 30 minutes

This is normal for him. When school starts back, most nights he will be out by 6:30pm.

During the day he barely stops. He is on high energy ALL day. He has to be constantly doing something, he cannot sit still :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Does he like school?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Does he like school?

He loves school. He's never had any major problems there, but his teachers have had problems with keeping his attention. His kindergarten teacher was awesome (and also HOT), working with him to try & keep him focused, but his first grade teacher.........pffffft, what a (*&)()(*)_(&(*^%[email protected]%$!!!!!! 

He made honor roll in first grade tho :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Does he like school?
> 
> He loves school. He's never had any major problems there, but his teachers have had problems with keeping his attention. His kindergarten teacher was awesome (and also HOT), working with him to try & keep him focused, but his first grade teacher.........pffffft, what a (*&)()(*)_(&(*^%[email protected]%$!!!!!!
> 
> He made honor roll in first grade tho :thumbup:Click to expand...

Have you gotten the ADHD speech? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I would say about 50% of the kids in my DD's k class were given ADHD diagnoses from the idiot school nurse, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

OMG Eva....that's so damn early! 

Does he nap, at least?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Does he like school?
> 
> He loves school. He's never had any major problems there, but his teachers have had problems with keeping his attention. His kindergarten teacher was awesome (and also HOT), working with him to try & keep him focused, but his first grade teacher.........pffffft, what a (*&)()(*)_(&(*^%[email protected]%$!!!!!!
> 
> He made honor roll in first grade tho :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you gotten the ADHD speech? LolClick to expand...

Prob heard it about a thousand times lol


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> OMG Eva....that's so damn early!
> 
> Does he nap, at least?

Nap? whats that? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the school are required to do it these days, lol. Seems to be the favorite.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I would say about 50% of the kids in my DD's k class were given ADHD diagnoses from the idiot school nurse, lol.

Part of me thinks there is something not quite right going on............but another part of me thinks, he's 7, full of energy & it's normal :shrug:

Not to mention he has a hearing issue, which was confirmed by his doctor. So if he doesn't hear you straight away a lot of folks (MIL, teachers) think he is being naughty & is just ignoring you - that pizzes me off


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I would say about 50% of the kids in my DD's k class were given ADHD diagnoses from the idiot school nurse, lol.
> 
> Part of me thinks there is something not quite right going on............but another part of me thinks, he's 7, full of energy & it's normal :shrug:
> 
> Not to mention he has a hearing issue, which was confirmed by his doctor. So if he doesn't hear you straight away a lot of folks (MIL, teachers) think he is being naughty & is just ignoring you - that pizzes me offClick to expand...

I think ADHD is the most over diagnosed disorder out there, lol. But, I also believe that it is very real and if your child shows the true symptoms of it, then it is worth investigating. I was very close to medicating DD.

There is a very fine line between full of energy and needing help and it can be very hard to see. :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think ADHD is the most over diagnosed disorder out there, lol. But, I also believe that it is very real and if your child shows the true symptoms of it, then it is worth investigating. I was very close to medicating DD.
> 
> There is a very fine line between full of energy and needing help and it can be very hard to see. :hugs:

I'm noticing that it is changing for the better as he's getting older. I just put it down to him being 7 :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think ADHD is the most over diagnosed disorder out there, lol. But, I also believe that it is very real and if your child shows the true symptoms of it, then it is worth investigating. I was very close to medicating DD.
> 
> There is a very fine line between full of energy and needing help and it can be very hard to see. :hugs:
> 
> I'm noticing that it is changing for the better as he's getting older. I just put it down to him being 7 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Perfect! DD struggled until 5th grade; at that time the kids started changing classrooms for different subjects and she really took to the moving around. It was just enough activity to keep her centered, if that makes sense.


----------



## Indigo77

If he is making honor roll....I doubt he has ADHD....
Schools/ People just love to label everything and place it in a box....WTF!!!
I can't phucking stand it! 

If his teacher and your MIL know he has hearing issues and are still judging him in that way.....they are PHUCKING IDIOTS!!! Especially his teacher!!!!!

My nephew has Asperger's and my MIL know this, but still doesn't phucking get it....The way she picks at him sometimes...I WANT TO KNOCK HER OUT....and no one says anything which pisses me off even more.....


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Perfect! DD struggled until 5th grade; at that time the kids started changing classrooms for different subjects and she really took to the moving around. It was just enough activity to keep her centered, if that makes sense.

Austin LOVES that! Going to different classrooms for different activities.

I'm gonna say it...............His first grade teacher was horrible. She seemed like she hated teaching & didn't really want to be there. 

I wish his kindergarten teacher was his first grade teacher and would be his 2nd grade teacher too lol
I never saw a hot male kindergarten teacher before. It was a sight to behold :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> If he is making honor roll....I doubt he has ADHD....
> Schools/ People just love to label everything and place it in a box....WTF!!!
> I can't phucking stand it!
> 
> If his teacher and your MIL know he has hearing issues and are still judging him in that way.....they are PHUCKING IDIOTS!!! Especially his teacher!!!!!
> 
> My nephew has Asperger's and my MIL know this, but still doesn't phucking get it....The way she picks at him sometimes...I WANT TO KNOCK HER OUT....and no one says anything which pisses me off even more.....

AKK! Thats what his first grade teacher would do. Pick at everything he did, from asking to go to the bathroom at the wrong time, to not talking "properly" to not walking in a perfect line from class to wherever :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think ADHD is the most over diagnosed disorder out there, lol. But, I also believe that it is very real and if your child shows the true symptoms of it, then it is worth investigating. I was very close to medicating DD.
> 
> There is a very fine line between full of energy and needing help and it can be very hard to see. :hugs:
> 
> I'm noticing that it is changing for the better as he's getting older. I just put it down to him being 7 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect! DD struggled until 5th grade; at that time the kids started changing classrooms for different subjects and she really took to the moving around. It was just enough activity to keep her centered, if that makes sense.Click to expand...

That totally makes sense...Kids have a tough time staying focused for more than 20 minutes at a time.....and teachers should accommodate that....the good ones know that or sense that and plan accordingly....


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine has always been a good student, she just was one of those that had a hard time with boundaries; hand raising and all of that good stuff. She took a nose dive in third grade that really worried me, but we worked through it. Now that she can move around throughout the day, it has made all of the difference in the world. I am anxious to see how this first year of high school goes.


----------



## cebethel

Ya know. My MIL always compares Austin to her other grandsons, only 1 of which is older than Austin

Austin can do nothing right :(


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Perfect! DD struggled until 5th grade; at that time the kids started changing classrooms for different subjects and she really took to the moving around. It was just enough activity to keep her centered, if that makes sense.
> 
> Austin LOVES that! Going to different classrooms for different activities.
> 
> I'm gonna say it...............His first grade teacher was horrible. She seemed like she hated teaching & didn't really want to be there.
> 
> I wish his kindergarten teacher was his first grade teacher and would be his 2nd grade teacher too lol
> I never saw a hot male kindergarten teacher before. It was a sight to behold :thumbup:Click to expand...

Do u have a pic?:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Ya know. My MIL always compares Austin to her other grandsons, only 1 of which is older than Austin
> 
> Austin can do nothing right :(

*OMFG*

I phucking HATE her!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Ya know. My MIL always compares Austin to her other grandsons, only 1 of which is older than Austin
> 
> Austin can do nothing right :(

We hate her! :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Ya know. My MIL always compares Austin to her other grandsons, only 1 of which is older than Austin
> 
> Austin can do nothing right :(
> 
> We hate her! :growlmad:Click to expand...

^^^^ WSS :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Do u have a pic?:haha:

I'll "borrow" one from his facebook page.....lol


----------



## Natsby

My OH was really hyperactive in school and had a really hard time of it, now he is an adult it is easier but he still carries a lot of the negative reinforcement he was given whilst in the system. He is chaotic to live with, (he is also hard of hearing although not too bad,) but his high energy and weird way of looking at things has made him the artist he is today.

I heard a story about a mother who took her daughter to a dr because she thought she was adhd and wanted her medicated. luckily the Dr was a good one and he spent some time with her and said she is a dancer put her in a ballet school instead. She is now one of the worlds top ballerinas. 
(bet youvé been missing my stupidly long posts eh?)


----------



## cebethel

I feel totally horrible...........

My MIL has done & said a lot of shitty things.....funny thing is, I don't hate her. I can see it in her eyes when she says stuff, its not said to hurt, it just comes out wrong :shrug: 

To her, whatever is going on with Austins behavior is usually my fault. Ya know, my bad parenting. Which I can laugh at because I know it's not true :thumbup:

I'm slowly learning to let it in one ear & out the other..........

Maybe a different generation?


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> My OH was really hyperactive in school and had a really hard time of it, now he is an adult it is easier but he still carries a lot of the negative reinforcement he was given whilst in the system. He is chaotic to live with, (he is also hard of hearing although not too bad,) but his high energy and weird way of looking at things has made him the artist he is today.
> 
> I heard a story about a mother who took her daughter to a dr because she thought she was adhd and wanted her medicated. luckily the Dr was a good one and he spent some time with her and said she is a dancer put her in a ballet school instead. She is now one of the worlds top ballerinas.
> (bet youvé been missing my stupidly long posts eh?)

We've missed everyting about you! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I feel totally horrible...........
> 
> My MIL has done & said a lot of shitty things.....funny thing is, I don't hate her. I can see it in her eyes when she says stuff, its not said to hurt, it just comes out wrong :shrug:
> 
> To her, whatever is going on with Austins behavior is usually my fault. Ya know, my bad parenting. Which I can laugh at because I know it's not true :thumbup:
> 
> I'm slowly learning to let it in one ear & out the other..........
> 
> Maybe a different generation?

How is she with him?


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> My OH was really hyperactive in school and had a really hard time of it, now he is an adult it is easier but he still carries a lot of the negative reinforcement he was given whilst in the system. He is chaotic to live with, (he is also hard of hearing although not too bad,) but his high energy and weird way of looking at things has made him the artist he is today.
> 
> I heard a story about a mother who took her daughter to a dr because she thought she was adhd and wanted her medicated. luckily the Dr was a good one and he spent some time with her and said she is a dancer put her in a ballet school instead. She is now one of the worlds top ballerinas.
> (bet youvé been missing my stupidly long posts eh?)

We've missed you Nat!!!

Austin loves to create things. He can get fully engrossed with Lego & build some wonderful things! He told me he wants to be a policeman & an inventor :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby you have been missed :friends:


----------



## Indigo77

WSS^^^


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> How is she with him?

She has her wacky "he's a naughty naughty boy" moments, but my FIL is awesome. He is so patient, loving & has told her to "stop it" lol

She is a "tough love" kinda person. I saw it when I first met her, and I still see it now


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How is she with him?
> 
> She has her wacky "he's a naughty naughty boy" moments, but my FIL is awesome. He is so patient, loving & has told her to "stop it" lol
> 
> She is a "tough love" kinda person. I saw it when I first met her, and I still see it nowClick to expand...

Is she respectful to you in front of Austin?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How is she with him?
> 
> She has her wacky "he's a naughty naughty boy" moments, but my FIL is awesome. He is so patient, loving & has told her to "stop it" lol
> 
> She is a "tough love" kinda person. I saw it when I first met her, and I still see it nowClick to expand...
> 
> Is she respectful to you in front of Austin?Click to expand...

She's been good that way. About the only thing she's said infront of Austin is how DH & I aren't having anymore kids............little does she know :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can live with that little bit, bc I can be on a plane in two hours!


----------



## cebethel

She says anything else I'll let her know how DH & :sex: in their house before we moved out to Arizona permanently :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

How did u meet your dh?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> How did u meet your dh?

Via the interwebz :thumbup:

I was still in NZ & he was in Southern California. We talked on the phone, email IM for a year before he came over to NZ. 
3 months later I went to Southern Cali stayed for 2 weeks, went back to NZ, then came back 3 months later..........for good :thumbup:

Been together a little over 9 years :flower:


----------



## LLbean

My hubby and I did something similar...me in Los Angeles and him here in GA... I was his monthly visitor LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I met my DH while he was in divorce proceedings with #1 wife, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I met my DH while he was in divorce proceedings with #1 wife, lol.

Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I met my DH while he was in divorce proceedings with #1 wife, lol.
> 
> Me too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I should add she had already moved out and the court date was set, lol.:blush:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How did u meet your dh?
> 
> Via the interwebz :thumbup:
> 
> I was still in NZ & he was in Southern California. We talked on the phone, email IM for a year before he came over to NZ.
> 3 months later I went to Southern Cali stayed for 2 weeks, went back to NZ, then came back 3 months later..........for good :thumbup:
> 
> Been together a little over 9 years :flower:Click to expand...

Oh missed this :blush:

I'm a via the interweb as well :thumbup:

We were only 65 miles apart and talked on line for about 2 weeks then talked on the phone for about 1 month then meet in person and then saw each other regularly after that :)

4 months after meeting I crashed at his for a work placement when I was at uni and brought my cats with me. They never moved out and I then moved in about 8 months later :) 

Got engaged after 10 months and married 10 months later and that was 4 years ago last week :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I met my DH while he was in divorce proceedings with #1 wife, lol.
> 
> Me too! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I should add she had already moved out and the court date was set, lol.:blush:Click to expand...

 :haha:

DH's ex had moved out 6 months before, and already had a few bf's..........no court date had been set at that point. I got to witness all that when I was over here..............FUN TIMES! NOT! :wacko:

It was good at the beginning. But then I think when she realized that I wasn't going anywhere & that DH had moved on, she turned mean...........

It's ok now tho, thank goodness


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never met the first one, but she has reared her ugly head a few times, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> If he is making honor roll....I doubt he has ADHD....
> Schools/ People just love to label everything and place it in a box....WTF!!!
> I can't phucking stand it!
> 
> If his teacher and your MIL know he has hearing issues and are still judging him in that way.....they are PHUCKING IDIOTS!!! Especially his teacher!!!!!
> 
> My nephew has Asperger's and my MIL know this, but still doesn't phucking get it....The way she picks at him sometimes...I WANT TO KNOCK HER OUT....and no one says anything which pisses me off even more.....

At the age of 23, I was finally accurately diagnosed with high functioning ADHD. I was always top of my class but had HUGE concentration issues from the time I was very very young. Thank goodness for meds, they allowed me to get through med school and 7 years of post-med school training. I've stopped it now, I attribute my amazing ability to multi-task to my ADHD :haha: BUT when I needed to study for my licensing exams, I did start it up again.

I agree it is over-diagnosed, but it is a real disorder, even in kids who do very well in school. I had a kick out of looking at my report cards: "can't sit still", "is always talking", "not napping like the other kids" (pre-kindergarten), "always disturbing neighbors during assignments", etc... I had to work REALLY hard to achieve what I did, luckily I had the motivation from a very early age. :thumbup: It helped that my parents had me in drama, piano, gymnastics, ballet and tap after school :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I think *I* have high functioning ADHD! :haha:

Let me guess....u took Ritalin or Adderall?

Those are the drugs of choice on college campuses....especially during finals...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Met hubby online!
eHarmony, first date was online Mario Kart June 29th 2008. I moved in October 2008, engaged by November 2008 and married June 29th 2009 in Mexico :thumbup: Then pregnant with Zoë 2 weeks after our at-home reception in Toronto Sept 2009 :rofl: I didn't think it would happen so fast, given my line of work. Sometimes too much knowledge is not good.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Actually for adult ADHD, Wellbutrin works better than Ritalin! Well, back in the days when I was being treated. Haven't kept up with the new literature so there might be better meds now... The street value for Ritalin is crazy in Canada!


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Met hubby online!
> eHarmony, first date was online Mario Kart June 29th 2008. I moved in October 2008, engaged by November 2008 and married June 29th 2009 in Mexico :thumbup: Then pregnant with Zoë 2 weeks after our at-home reception in Toronto Sept 2009 :rofl: I didn't think it would happen so fast, given my line of work. Sometimes too much knowledge is not good.

Mario Kart will be the end of me, I just know it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You ladies work fast...We met 1990, married 1999, and started 'thinking' about having a baby in 2009...My family jokes that I give the longest probation periods that they know of....Oh well.....


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...Is Austin asleep? Did you have your legs up the wall yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think *I* have high functioning ADHD! :haha:
> 
> Let me guess....u took Ritalin or Adderall?
> 
> Those are the drugs of choice on college campuses....especially during finals...

I took Strattera; it's a non-stimulant, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Never heard of that one!
Our cake toppers were Peach and Mario in their kart's Ceb :winkwink:
LOL Indigo, longest probation period :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like it better than all of them I have tried; namely bc you can start and stop it pretty easily. SE were next to nill and it was enough to keep me centered long enough to finish this last degree.

I have ADD, not ADHD...but, I did self- diagnose, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tsk tsk Brooke :toothpick:
:winkwink:
Did you do the questionnaires and get 1 family member and 1 partner/room mate to fill theirs out?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Tsk tsk Brooke :toothpick:
> :winkwink:
> Did you do the questionnaires and get 1 family member and 1 partner/room mate to fill theirs out?

No and I am not sure that I fit all of the DSM-IV requirements either, lol. I did not formally see a psychiatrist, but I happen to know quite a few.:blush:

I went like this.."I have this and I want this...three refills please," lol. I know that is not what one is supposed to do, but hell.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL whatever works!
I was in denial, it was my psychiatrist at the time who was following me for depression who diagnosed me officially. Luckily the Wellbutrin killed 2 birds with one stone :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Self-diagnosis....typical...


----------



## Indigo77

Wth....is BnB being wonky on u?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

What issue are you having Indigo?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Self-diagnosis....typical...

Yep, lol. I call the manual 'the great big book of crazy.' It actually makes for good reading and you'd be amazed at how many psychiatric disorders one can convince themselves they have, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> I think *I* have high functioning ADHD! :haha:
> 
> Let me guess....u took Ritalin or Adderall?
> 
> Those are the drugs of choice on college campuses....especially during finals...

I take Ritalin, DH takes Adderall and Dalton (8 year old) is also on Adderall....The Adderall does not seem to be working for Dalton...not at this dosage at least...


----------



## dachsundmom

BnB loads funny for me lately; I get a white screen. Have to keep refreshing the page.


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think *I* have high functioning ADHD! :haha:
> 
> Let me guess....u took Ritalin or Adderall?
> 
> Those are the drugs of choice on college campuses....especially during finals...
> 
> I take Ritalin, DH takes Adderall and Dalton (8 year old) is also on Adderall....The Adderall does not seem to be working for Dalton...not at this dosage at least...Click to expand...

I swear by Strattera; I can' t take any type of stimulant.


----------



## Indigo77

It's fine now, but it times, it does not load properly....The screen goes white (instead of pale lavendar), all the pictures and emoticons turn into blue question marks, etc...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think *I* have high functioning ADHD! :haha:
> 
> Let me guess....u took Ritalin or Adderall?
> 
> Those are the drugs of choice on college campuses....especially during finals...
> 
> I take Ritalin, DH takes Adderall and Dalton (8 year old) is also on Adderall....The Adderall does not seem to be working for Dalton...not at this dosage at least...Click to expand...
> 
> I swear by Strattera; I can' t take any type of stimulant.Click to expand...

Tried that....it was like I never even took it....I have lowered my dosage of Ritalin since TTC and my OBGYN says where I am at now is ok while pregnant. Says it would be worse if I went off of it than if I continued to take it. 
I live in a whole house of crazy....There are more medications in this house than in a Walgreens...:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

What is this 'manual' really called? I probably have every psychiatric disorder in it, as well as a few of my own...


----------



## dachsundmom

If your doc is ok with it and you feel good, that's what counts.


----------



## Indigo77

Where have u been, P.Whisperer?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> If your doc is ok with it and you feel good, that's what counts.

Yeah I was terrified that I would have to go off of it....I couldn't imagine trying to function without it...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?

Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What is this 'manual' really called? I probably have every psychiatric disorder in it, as well as a few of my own...

DSM-IV TR...Diagnostic and Statistical Manual, Fourth Revision is what I use and is pretty much the standard. You might find some that use something called the Psychodynamic Diagnostic Manual, which is more your Freud crowd and way more fun, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?
> 
> Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:Click to expand...

I am sorry it has been rough for you! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, looks like TTC'ing is on hold for August :cry: Timing is really bad... Will post more details in the August thread as I remove myself from testers' list. Sniff...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, looks like TTC'ing is on hold for August :cry: Timing is really bad... Will post more details in the August thread as I remove myself from testers' list. Sniff...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: If I can do anything, let me know.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?
> 
> Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry it has been rough for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh no...It is totally cool...I have been dreaming about getting sick and being so exhausted for a long time...No matter how much it sucks I totally love it! See I'm a :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, looks like TTC'ing is on hold for August :cry: Timing is really bad... Will post more details in the August thread as I remove myself from testers' list. Sniff...

U can still test OPKs for the hell of it....


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?
> 
> Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:Click to expand...

Is it all day or mornings only?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like TTC'ing is on hold for August :cry: Timing is really bad... Will post more details in the August thread as I remove myself from testers' list. Sniff...
> 
> U can still test OPKs for the hell of it....Click to expand...

For sure, but more for birth control purposes :nope:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?
> 
> Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it all day or mornings only?Click to expand...

Pretty much all day..


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Well, looks like TTC'ing is on hold for August :cry: Timing is really bad... Will post more details in the August thread as I remove myself from testers' list. Sniff...
> 
> U can still test OPKs for the hell of it....Click to expand...
> 
> For sure, but more for birth control purposes :nope:Click to expand...

Going to aug thread....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Someone wants attention....I could barely type since he was on my arm..lol
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7ccc6d9b-orig.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where have u been, P.Whisperer?
> 
> Around....I've been extremely tired and have been having some gnarly nausea the past 2 days....I about blew chunks in the Walmart today walking behind an elderly lady and her stank perfume....It was like she was everywhere I went...:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it all day or mornings only?Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much all day..Click to expand...

:hug:


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Someone wants attention....I could barely type since he was on my arm..lol
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7ccc6d9b-orig.jpg

:awww:......so sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

The cat looks happy!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Someone wants attention....I could barely type since he was on my arm..lol
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/7ccc6d9b-orig.jpg
> 
> :awww:......so sweeeeeeet!!!Click to expand...

He's a big baby...:baby:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> The cat looks happy!

He is when he is getting all of the attention...or when he bitch slaps the dog:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, weird request..please wish for AF to show for me! Lol

This cycle has to end.


----------



## googly

Hopefully got the right thread this time... but how 'bout now?! :haha:
Yeah!
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, weird request..please wish for AF to show for me! Lol
> 
> This cycle has to end.

Man it's not often you hear that! :haha: but if you're sure, FX for you, definitely...


----------



## dachsundmom

Go have sex Googly! That is a positive OPK, lol.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Go have sex Googly! That is a positive OPK, lol.

Woo! Haha... +ve OPK day is my favourite day of the month...

Yes I will, but is only 3.15pm here, will have to wait a couple of hours at least unfort... 

I have a big evening planned though! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> Hopefully got the right thread this time... but how 'bout now?! :haha:
> Yeah!

BINGO!!! Get to :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Hopefully got the right thread this time... but how 'bout now?! :haha:
> Yeah!


Definite positive....Go get him!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, weird request..please wish for AF to show for me! Lol
> 
> This cycle has to end.

Not yet....


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> BnB loads funny for me lately; I get a white screen. Have to keep refreshing the page.

I've been getting that for about a week, and have to keep reloading it:growlmad:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, weird request..please wish for AF to show for me! Lol
> 
> This cycle has to end.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, why are you up so early? Do you feel ok?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, why are you up so early? Do you feel ok?

I am good. I find that I am waking earlier and earlier...needing to go pee mostly. When the kids were in school I would wake up at 0400 just so I could get some "me" time but since Summer break I adjusted my time to 0700 but the last week or so it's now between 0500 and 0530...

How bout you? Why are you up so early?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

BTW...Where is your temp for today? Or did you decide to stop temping?


----------



## dachsundmom

I get up everyday by 5 to get some peace before the day starts. I didn't temp this morning bc I am so frustrated and it's upsetting me even more. I don't have a LP this long.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I can understand that. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this horrible cycle.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So I was lurking over at TTC and saw this...
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/686208-why-me-even-worse-has-happened-since-my-fake-positive-blue-dye.html

Long story short...this chick had a + CB test...was an evap...Went to the doctor and had a pregnancy test done...-negative...AF came and is STILL here and she tested + with a FRER...Not even a faint line...it is a clear nice line too with FMU...WTH! That's crazy right???


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> I can understand that. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this horrible cycle.

The only thing I can figure is that the meds did this. If AF doesn't start soon, I will have to decide if I should use Provera to bring it on or wait it out. That's the choice my POS doc gave me.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this horrible cycle.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that the meds did this. If AF doesn't start soon, I will have to decide if I should use Provera to bring it on or wait it out. That's the choice my POS doc gave me.Click to expand...

I really think you need to seek the advice of another doctor...:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I am so sorry that you are having to go through this horrible cycle.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that the meds did this. If AF doesn't start soon, I will have to decide if I should use Provera to bring it on or wait it out. That's the choice my POS doc gave me.Click to expand...

Oh Brooke that sucks for you, and that your doc has NFI about Tamoxifen and it's SE:growlmad:. Personally I would wait it out if you can stand it, as I'm kind of wishing I hadn't messed around with my own cycle so much:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks Mer!

NS, is the EPO giving you more issues?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks Mer!
> 
> NS, is the EPO giving you more issues?

Nothing new to report on the EPO front, just further confirmation that it delays O for me, as this is cycle 3 and CD13, no sign of O as yet (normally CD10-12 I would O), but since OH not home yet it's all good:thumbup: looks like it will again be CD16+

Are you feeling ok apart from the longer LP? Any other SE?


----------



## dachsundmom

CD16 would be really good for you! FX'd.

I feel fine, except for the cramping I have been having for over a week now; I thought the cramping was usual sign that AF is showing. Nope, I just don't know.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> CD16 would be really good for you! FX'd.
> 
> I feel fine, except for the cramping I have been having for over a week now; I thought the cramping was usual sign that AF is showing. Nope, I just don't know.

Hmm interesting, do you think your body is trying to start AF and the Tamoxifen left in your system is stopping it? If that was the case it should wear off soon, but it does make me think that maybe starting the soy next month on top of the Tamoxifen might not be so great a plan.

POAS at all? Or 100% sure that's not a possibility?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> CD16 would be really good for you! FX'd.
> 
> I feel fine, except for the cramping I have been having for over a week now; I thought the cramping was usual sign that AF is showing. Nope, I just don't know.
> 
> Hmm interesting, do you think your body is trying to start AF and the Tamoxifen left in your system is stopping it? If that was the case it should wear off soon, but it does make me think that maybe starting the soy next month on top of the Tamoxifen might not be so great a plan.
> 
> POAS at all? Or 100% sure that's not a possibility?Click to expand...

If I do soy, it is minus the TMX; the info that I find out there is mostly on the drug for cancer use, at higher and longer dosages.

There is no point to POAS, my OV date might be off a day or two, but not enough for a BFP to magically appear now, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> CD16 would be really good for you! FX'd.
> 
> I feel fine, except for the cramping I have been having for over a week now; I thought the cramping was usual sign that AF is showing. Nope, I just don't know.
> 
> Hmm interesting, do you think your body is trying to start AF and the Tamoxifen left in your system is stopping it? If that was the case it should wear off soon, but it does make me think that maybe starting the soy next month on top of the Tamoxifen might not be so great a plan.
> 
> POAS at all? Or 100% sure that's not a possibility?Click to expand...
> 
> If I do soy, it is minus the TMX; the info that I find out there is mostly on the drug for cancer use, at higher and longer dosages.
> 
> There is no point to POAS, my OV date might be off a day or two, but not enough for a BFP to magically appear now, lol.Click to expand...

:hugs:Bollocks, well that must be just frustrating now, I'm sorry that it's jut getting prolonged, what a PITA.

Still onwards and upwards, at least you've tried Tamoxifen and it's done SOMETHING, whether it's good or bad has yet to be determined I guess.


----------



## dachsundmom

Pretty much, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...man what is going on with that cycle? I would be afraid to take that stuff again if I were you.... and you sure you are not BFP?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom...man what is going on with that cycle? I would be afraid to take that stuff again if I were you.... and you sure you are not BFP?

I think this might be CD1; I am spotting a little, so let's hope for an increase!

I won't take that stuff again; I am not happy at all about this outcome. I am thinking one soy cycle and then on to IVF for Sept/Oct.


----------



## NorthStar

Fair enough, you were pretty brave to try it, given the lack of support from your doctor, maybe Tamoxifen is not the answer for you, but at least now you've got a plan.


----------



## LLbean

well I am going straight to IVF cause I know after 42 at my place they won't even consider using my own eggs...so tic toc if you know what I mean. They will use my embryos from now up to 48 or 50 I believe they said, but if I don't get good ones now they will want to use Donor eggs and that I'm not interested in. If we are successful right away and I did get a bunch of embryos they will be saved there in case we want another one later.

Keep in mind that with IVF you may not be able to start right away and miss one cycle due to testing and stuff...that is what happened to me and Thank goodness I got in right away as my cycle started so they could draw blood on the right days etc... Otherwise it may have been ANOTHER month


----------



## dachsundmom

I have already had the testing; if I use the really expensive clinic, I won't have to do it again...I hope. I keep thinking at 38, I might have one more cycle, but I should be realistic.


----------



## NorthStar

LLbean said:


> well I am going straight to IVF cause I know after 42 at my place they won't even consider using my own eggs...so tic toc if you know what I mean. They will use my embryos from now up to 48 or 50 I believe they said, but if I don't get good ones now they will want to use Donor eggs and that I'm not interested in. If we are successful right away and I did get a bunch of embryos they will be saved there in case we want another one later.
> 
> Keep in mind that with IVF you may not be able to start right away and miss one cycle due to testing and stuff...that is what happened to me and Thank goodness I got in right away as my cycle started so they could draw blood on the right days etc... Otherwise it may have been ANOTHER month

That's great that you have a plan, and now have DH on board with it all :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I have already had the testing; if I use the really expensive clinic, I won't have to do it again...I hope. I keep thinking at 38, I might have one more cycle, but I should be realistic.

Well you are younger than me so you have more time...I am on my last "acceptable" year for them... one of the ladies there (has worked there for 16 years) said her daughter at 31 also had to do IVF...wow... Guess we all can need it at any time



NorthStar said:


> That's great that you have a plan, and now have DH on board with it all :thumbup:

Yes he agreed to one cycle by saying "so I have one month to knock you up naturally or it's gong to cost me" LOL

He said one cycle and pray it takes basically


----------



## dachsundmom

If we found IVF in the $15k range, we'd do it right now.


----------



## Indigo77

DMom.....if u r willing to travel...they r out there...
I am clinic shopping now....learned how to really look at their success rates, first, and how important that is....I found a website that lists the top 25 in the US....broken down by age...


----------



## LLbean

come to GA LOL...we have a room


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you have got the go ahead from DH for the IVF LL. I was looking at it for the last few days and you are right - it seems that 42 is the cut off for using your own eggs at most of them and after that they want you to use donor eggs. I'm not bothered about the donor eggs thing but it does up the cost. 

At the place I am looking at it is about £6k with donor eggs and about £4k without - I can still do it with my eggs but the success rate is half of that with donor - they quote success of 60% with donor eggs and 30% with mine.

TBH I really don't think I can afford either - it will just be a case of borrowing the money with hardly any income to pay it back, so I'm thinking I must just have to keep the hope that it happens naturally.

Seriously though if any of you ladies are willing to come to Europe there are specialist clinics set up for US people and the costs are way cheaper (even if you include flights and accom) but I guess it might be a bit of a pain to have to take that time away from work etc so may not be possible.


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad you have got the go ahead from DH for the IVF LL. I was looking at it for the last few days and you are right - it seems that 42 is the cut off for using your own eggs at most of them and after that they want you to use donor eggs. I'm not bothered about the donor eggs thing but it does up the cost.
> 
> At the place I am looking at it is about £6k with donor eggs and about £4k without - I can still do it with my eggs but the success rate is half of that with donor - they quote success of 60% with donor eggs and 30% with mine.
> 
> TBH I really don't think I can afford either - it will just be a case of borrowing the money with hardly any income to pay it back, so I'm thinking I must just have to keep the hope that it happens naturally.
> 
> Seriously though if any of you ladies are willing to come to Europe there are specialist clinics set up for US people and the costs are way cheaper (even if you include flights and accom) but I guess it might be a bit of a pain to have to take that time away from work etc so may not be possible.

I would but again, it is not just go and do it, you have to spend some time there, I would say at least 2 weeks and if it was not successful right away you have to go again...


----------



## Macwooly

I am so pleased that you have a plan LL and Dmom I hope your AF is starting :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes you do have to spend about 2 weeks so maybe not practical for all I would say. Don't really understand why it is so much more expensive in the States tbh but bummer for you guys :(


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> come to GA LOL...we have a room

Hotlanta is my favorite southern city, Savannah is a close second, lol. I got very excited when I thought DD was considering going to Emory, but she has been talking about Penn State since she was 5 and has her heart set on it; so that's our goal.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> come to GA LOL...we have a room
> 
> Hotlanta is my favorite southern city, Savannah is a close second, lol. I got very excited when I thought DD was considering going to Emory, but she has been talking about Penn State since she was 5 and has her heart set on it; so that's our goal.Click to expand...

well my FS is in HOTlanta (close to Perimeter actually) and we are hoping to move to that area too


----------



## dachsundmom

I would move to Buckhead in a heartbeat, lol.


----------



## LLbean

LOL well I think I like this area even better.


----------



## Indigo77

LL....Which clinic r u going with? 
What are their success rates for your age group?
How much will it cost?

Love Savannah, Charleston and Wilmington.....


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad you have got the go ahead from DH for the IVF LL. I was looking at it for the last few days and you are right - it seems that 42 is the cut off for using your own eggs at most of them and after that they want you to use donor eggs. I'm not bothered about the donor eggs thing but it does up the cost.
> 
> At the place I am looking at it is about £6k with donor eggs and about £4k without - I can still do it with my eggs but the success rate is half of that with donor - they quote success of 60% with donor eggs and 30% with mine.
> 
> TBH I really don't think I can afford either - it will just be a case of borrowing the money with hardly any income to pay it back, so I'm thinking I must just have to keep the hope that it happens naturally.
> 
> Seriously though if any of you ladies are willing to come to Europe there are specialist clinics set up for US people and the costs are way cheaper (even if you include flights and accom) but I guess it might be a bit of a pain to have to take that time away from work etc so may not be possible.

I think I want to look into it......Can u recommend a good clinic with high success rates?


----------



## LLbean

Reproductive Biology Associates...they are in New York too I believe

base line is $13,000 if you do additional stuff like PGD and such it is separate
also meds not included on that price

The lady I spoke with yesterday says they have not updated the success rate online yet but she thinks about 20% or so


----------



## Indigo77

https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/Georgia/women-41-42/data.html

Are u 41?

What is PGD?


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you have got the go ahead from DH for the IVF LL. I was looking at it for the last few days and you are right - it seems that 42 is the cut off for using your own eggs at most of them and after that they want you to use donor eggs. I'm not bothered about the donor eggs thing but it does up the cost.
> 
> At the place I am looking at it is about £6k with donor eggs and about £4k without - I can still do it with my eggs but the success rate is half of that with donor - they quote success of 60% with donor eggs and 30% with mine.
> 
> TBH I really don't think I can afford either - it will just be a case of borrowing the money with hardly any income to pay it back, so I'm thinking I must just have to keep the hope that it happens naturally.
> 
> Seriously though if any of you ladies are willing to come to Europe there are specialist clinics set up for US people and the costs are way cheaper (even if you include flights and accom) but I guess it might be a bit of a pain to have to take that time away from work etc so may not be possible.
> 
> I think I want to look into it......Can u recommend a good clinic with high success rates?Click to expand...

Well I am not sure if I can recommend exactly but these are a couple that I am looking further in to:

This one is in Spain and does seem to have a good success rate compared to others and look pretty reputable:

https://www.eugin.net/en/

and this is the one I think in the Czech Republic that is aimed at people from the US but I can't find the success rates on the website...

https://www.myivfalternative.com/

and this one has good success rates but no prices!

https://www.unica.cz/

Anyway, if I find anything else I will let you know. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/Georgia/women-41-42/data.html
> 
> Are u 41?
> 
> What is PGD?

genetic testing prior to implantation


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/Georgia/women-41-42/data.html
> 
> Are u 41?
> 
> What is PGD?

PGD is Pre Genetic Diagnostics (embrio biopsy for Genetic Screening)


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/Georgia/women-41-42/data.html
> 
> Are u 41?
> 
> What is PGD?
> 
> PGD is Pre Genetic Diagnostics (embrio biopsy for Genetic Screening)Click to expand...

Do u think u will do it?


----------



## LLbean

hmmm sounds like the other place is better...but I did research online and lots of women in this area ended up going to RBA after trying the other places... apparently better HUMAN TOUCH if you catch my drift.

Yes at our age she is saying we need to


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey the success rates make quite depressing reading, I thought 30% was bad enough :(


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.

that PGD thing makes sure it is a healthy embryo or chances are it wont take


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.
> 
> that PGD thing makes sure it is a healthy embryo or chances are it wont takeClick to expand...

My DH has issues with that.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.
> 
> that PGD thing makes sure it is a healthy embryo or chances are it wont takeClick to expand...
> 
> My DH has issues with that.Click to expand...

Hmm tough one that, I am guessing that he sees an embryo as a life rather than a potential life?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.
> 
> that PGD thing makes sure it is a healthy embryo or chances are it wont takeClick to expand...
> 
> My DH has issues with that.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm tough one that, I am guessing that he sees an embryo as a life rather than a potential life?Click to expand...

Yes, very much so. It is part of the reason I have not jumped faster at IVF, TBH.


----------



## LLbean

the rate is about 20% I was told at my place... frankly the same as a regular pregnancy with everything timed correctly and all


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> IDK if we will or not..,TB very honest, it opens up a big can of worms with my DH.
> 
> that PGD thing makes sure it is a healthy embryo or chances are it wont takeClick to expand...
> 
> My DH has issues with that.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm tough one that, I am guessing that he sees an embryo as a life rather than a potential life?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, very much so. It is part of the reason I have not jumped faster at IVF, TBH.Click to expand...

Aaah right, understand, this is one aspect of your idealological differences with DH right?

Big can of worms, indeed.

So you will be treading carefully here, around his beliefs.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very big can of worms, lol


----------



## Indigo77

What would he want to do with the extra embryos? 

LL....Do they give u an option of the number of embryos they would transfer?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Very big can of worms, lol

This is a conversation I haven't had yet with my OH either, he was raised Catholic so IDK what his beliefs might be around this issue, I don't THINK he's anti - but I'm not sure, Brits tend to be a bit more pragmatic on this issue than Americans we don't have a strong pro-life or anti stemcell research movement here that I'm aware of.

I can totally understand why you would want to keep trying a little bit longer to save you going down this road Dmom.


----------



## NorthStar

What you can do in the UK is donate extra embryos to childless couples, don't know if that is an option in the USA?


----------



## dachsundmom

Truthfully, my DH hasn't put two and two together yet as far as extra embryos are concerned.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Very big can of worms, lol
> 
> This is a conversation I haven't had yet with my OH either, he was raised Catholic so IDK what his beliefs might be around this issue, I don't THINK he's anti - but I'm not sure, Brits tend to be a bit more pragmatic on this issue than Americans we don't have a strong pro-life or anti stemcell research movement here that I'm aware of.
> 
> I can totally understand why you would want to keep trying a little bit longer to save you going down this road Dmom.Click to expand...

I can tell you what the Church says, but it won't help. I am ready to do this after my August cycle, but I will have to have this converstaion with DH and I don't forsee it ending well. We are both passionate in our beliefs on this one, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah tough one, but for something you both want there has to be a way around it.

Anyway you're not a quitter so I think you'd get him over the line eventually, but here's hoping you don't have to go there.


----------



## Indigo77

IVF gets so complicated...

I wonder what the liklihood is for twins or triplets? Look at Octo-mom! I don't think the clinics I am looking into will transfer more than 3....but still....the added risk for complications is frightening.....


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH said no more than triplets, but he doesn't understand the process. He thinks what goes in is what will come out, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I'm pretty sure there are rules in the UK about the number of embryos they are allowed to transfer, was amazed that this was not the case in the USA, or maybe it varies from state to state?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it varies doc to doc, lol. Three is what I have been encountering.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> What would he want to do with the extra embryos?
> 
> LL....Do they give u an option of the number of embryos they would transfer?

Yes...I believe they do 2....3 tops


Indigo77 said:


> IVF gets so complicated...
> 
> I wonder what the liklihood is for twins or triplets? Look at Octo-mom! I don't think the clinics I am looking into will transfer more than 3....but still....the added risk for complications is frightening.....

I asked....25% is what I was told


----------



## Indigo77

How did u ladies choose your psychics? I am seeing Gail's name everywhere....


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> I'm pretty sure there are rules in the UK about the number of embryos they are allowed to transfer, was amazed that this was not the case in the USA, or maybe it varies from state to state?

My best friend is doing ivf now and they are only allowed to have 1 embryo transferred :(


----------



## Indigo77

Do u think u could 'reduce' if u ended up with triplets?


----------



## dachsundmom

God Indigo, that is a tough one...I have a logical answer and an emotional answer for that one, lol. When I was looking at them for DD, it was a fortune. I can't imagine what the costs are now.

***I meant to add in there that we would need a nanny, lol***


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are rules in the UK about the number of embryos they are allowed to transfer, was amazed that this was not the case in the USA, or maybe it varies from state to state?
> 
> My best friend is doing ivf now and they are only allowed to have 1 embryo transferred :(Click to expand...

Really? How old is she?


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are rules in the UK about the number of embryos they are allowed to transfer, was amazed that this was not the case in the USA, or maybe it varies from state to state?
> 
> My best friend is doing ivf now and they are only allowed to have 1 embryo transferred :(Click to expand...
> 
> Really? How old is she?Click to expand...

She is 35 on Monday so I'm not sure what age category they classed her in and whether that makes a difference.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> God Indigo, that is a tough one...I have a logical answer and an emotional answer for that one, lol. When I was looking at them for DD, it was a fortune. I can't imagine what the costs are now.

I know! IVF is no joke! So many complexities and complications!

My SIL's best friend had a surrogate...when they found out that all 3 transfers survived, they asked her to reduce because of the complications.....but she refused....1 of them is severely handicapped and will need care the rest of his life....He was smaller than the other 2 from the beginning...the doctors warned them, but the surrogate didn't care....she considered it abortion/murder....the other 2 also have issues....fortunately, they have the means to hire help, etc...but their lives are not easy.....

I am beginning to think IVF is not for me....


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder if embryo donation is done here.....not that anyone would want our 'oldies'...

There are risks to 'reducing' too...

I don't know how anyone can make such decisions...


----------



## dachsundmom

Going into IVF, I think one has to consider every possible outcome; as I said earlier, my DH and I are very different in our thinking on a certain subject. 

This might sound awful, but it's not the means of taking care of everyone that concerns me, IDK if I could do it. Then I start thinking things like, OMG...what if they all got into the Ivy League, lol. I'd have to start whoring myself to pay tuition, but at that point I'd be too old to be marketable, lol.

DH and I will have to discuss IVF vs. adoption over the weekend; I think it's time.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Going into IVF, I think one has to consider every possible outcome; as I said earlier, my DH and I are very different in our thinking on a certain subject.
> 
> This might sound awful, but it's not the means of taking care of everyone that concerns me, IDK if I could do it. Then I start thinking things like, OMG...what if they all got into the Ivy League, lol. I'd have to start whoring myself to pay tuition, but at that point I'd be too old to be marketable, lol.
> 
> DH and I will have to discuss IVF vs. adoption over the weekend; I think it's time.

Can I be your pimp?? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, you may...lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, you may...lol

Put some bright eyeshadow on you & we're set! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you may...lol
> 
> Put some bright eyeshadow on you & we're set! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Indigo77 said:


> How did u ladies choose your psychics? I am seeing Gail's name everywhere....

I took the recommendation of people here and used Gail. I don't believe in it, but it was fun reading it. :)

Gail said: _Spirit show me something your taking or doing or have done to aid conception and I see August 2011 as your conception month, I see all is well around this for you, healthy and full term which I feel is important for you to know, and I see this as a baby boy, Im not sure if medically youve been told you cant or wont have children, and although I cannot go into medical areas too much, I do feel this to be a natural conception._

She was wrong on the month, but it was still fun.


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - I got caught opening the box in boots when i tried to get a pic of the bottle. lol

I bought it anyway but when i load the pic the writing is so small its blurred and theres no way to make out the words. I looked at there wesite and the ingredient list posted there is exactly whats on the bottle. 

Formula

Nutritional Information

Average Per Tablet

% RDA
L-Arginine 100mg --
Inositol 50 mg --
Betacarotene (Natural Source) 3 mg --
N-Acetyl Cysteine 50 mg --
Vitamin D (as D3 600 I.U.) 15 mcg 300
Vitamin E (Natural Source) 30 mg 250
Vitamin C 90 mg 113
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin) 8 mg 727
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin) 5 mg 357
Vitamin B3 (Niacin) 20 mg 125
Vitamin B6 10 mg 714
Folic Acid 400 mcg 200
Vitamin B12 20 mcg 800
Biotin 150 mcg 300
Pantothenic Acid 6 mg 100
Iron 14 mg 100
Selenium 50 mcg 91
Magnesium 60 mg 16
Zinc 15 mg 150
Iodine 140 mcg 93
Copper 1000 mcg 100
mg - milligram, mcg - microgram, I.U. - International Units,
RDA - Recommended Daily allowance (EC)


----------



## Wendyk07

If i am home before DH tomorrow i will break one up and add a little water and see if it gives a BFP.


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> If i am home before DH tomorrow i will break one up and add a little water and see if it gives a BFP.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ok....u ladies have lost it!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

I ain't testing anything else but my own pee! No more pepsi bfp's for me! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

I got an interesting one for ya... on my last day of AF today and I wiped and noticed LOADS of EWCM mixed with AF...so I tested and check this out! Can it really be??
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7









opk2.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLbean

ok did a few again Just In Case....man I hope it is not Ovulation till after Tuesday cause of the dye test...sounds like this month could be a nice strong one and don't want to mess it up!
 



Attached Files:







OPK july 28.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I think Maynard wants to chat on BnB:haha:
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/IMAG0149.jpg


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife said:


> I think Maynard wants to chat on BnB:haha:
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/IMAG0149.jpg

cute Kitteh!


----------



## Indigo77

LL....looks like you're getting close....wow....this is early....when do u usually ovulate?..It's a good thing you started testing early...u might have missed it....


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: Maynard.....


----------



## LLbean

Usually cd12! But I am having the dye test on cd9 so that would be seriously crap timing if it does happen before.... Oh man I hope it holds off at least till cd10


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Usually cd12! But I am having the dye test on cd9 so that would be seriously crap timing if it does happen before.... Oh man I hope it holds off at least till cd10

Oh $hit....if that was my test, i would say i am about 2 days away....

Did u ask dr. google if there is extra Lh after a chemical?


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, when was AF originally due?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> https://fertilitysuccessrates.com/report/Georgia/women-41-42/data.html
> 
> Are u 41?
> 
> What is PGD?
> 
> PGD is Pre Genetic Diagnostics (embrio biopsy for Genetic Screening)Click to expand...

Just to clarify one small point: PGD in absence of a family history of a specific disease will only look at chromosomes, making sure a baby doesn't have Down syndrome or other major chromosomal abnormalities. It can't look at all genetic diseases or multi-factorial things (like autism, and congenital heart disease, for example). Unfortunately many people think that normal results on PGD guarantees a normal healthy child but that is not the case. I just want to make sure that this is clear, because I'm on the diagnosing end of babies conceived through IVF +/- PGD and it comes as a shock to couples who paid a lot of money when a baby is diagnosed with a genetic condition... Plus the process of IVF itself is known to increase the odds of certain genetic diseases, such as Beckwith-Wiedemann syndrome so make sure to ask your FS about these as well!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> I'm pretty sure there are rules in the UK about the number of embryos they are allowed to transfer, was amazed that this was not the case in the USA, or maybe it varies from state to state?

It does vary state to state in the US. In Canada, it's max of 2, country-wide. And the success rates of pregnancies are quite good! I'm not sure why that is... I should look at the stats at my centre just in case we end up going that route too...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> I got an interesting one for ya... on my last day of AF today and I wiped and noticed LOADS of EWCM mixed with AF...so I tested and check this out! Can it really be??

Holy crap LL??? I'm just catching up now post by post, this is the most exciting one so far! Did you POAS HPT too just in case it's still cross reacting with HCG? But you mentioned HCG was really low? I'm confused! Get at it just in case LOLLLL!!!

Edit: so I looked at your pics again. For me, when it looks exactly like that, I usually have a really strong + OPK the next 2 days and O 2 days after the last + OPK. So it will depend how long your LH surge lasts, when you O! Do you think they'll be willing to reschedule the dye test if you do O sooner than anticipated?


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I got an interesting one for ya... on my last day of AF today and I wiped and noticed LOADS of EWCM mixed with AF...so I tested and check this out! Can it really be??
> 
> Holy crap LL??? I'm just catching up now post by post, this is the most exciting one so far! Did you POAS HPT too just in case it's still cross reacting with HCG? But you mentioned HCG was really low? I'm confused! Get at it just in case LOLLLL!!!Click to expand...

negative on HPT...thing is fye test is on Tuesday so if I O earlier than that it may flush it all out...UGH...

DMom, originally AF was due on the 17th....


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, I am guessing from that test that you will be positive in 36-48 hours.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Even less maybe! I think by tomorrow! I would go at it and hope they understand the need to reschedule!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, I am guessing from that test that you will be positive in 36-48 hours.

Dang it! I know! UGH...now what?...it would be awesome if I left it be I guess but test is Tuesday! If I re-schedule it it may be another month...oy!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Actually it's not unusual to O a bit earlier when you've had an early MC... This is your hyperfertile month my dear!!!


----------



## LLbean

so what do I do...cancel it? Guess I gotta call them tomorrow and talk about this....MADNESS!

BTW...Still bleeding so if I did O how on earth would it stick???


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely!!! This may be your last chance for a natural conception and delaying the test until the end of the TWW sucks but what if??


----------



## LLbean

but I am still bleeding and it just picked up again...I mean heavy, craps and all


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Implantation would still not be for a few days (6-10 on average) so the lining may be able to build up enough? Who knows? Definitely call and talk to the FS! (not her secretary :rofl:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm you got me thinking, would the blood in the urine give a false +?


----------



## LLbean

I don't know but it sure was goopy!...blood is runny bright red as we speak...no clots, just plain bright red...


----------



## googly

Hi, sorry, just to interject - re the early OPK showing - you can get 'mini surges' early on in your cycle though no? Was just reading about that this morning in the Tony Weschler book... LL, I wouldn't necessarily worry yet...


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think blood would affect the test, TBH. The only fluid that I have heard will change a test is breast milk.

I think it's an early OV.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh but you have the EWCM too sooo... Likely really ovulating!


----------



## dachsundmom

Need to see the temp in the morning...I think that will tell us what is really going on.


----------



## LLbean

argh...hope it is false and that it holds off till AFTER the test LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> argh...hope it is false and that it holds off till AFTER the test LOL


LL, just keep doing OPKs and BBT and you'll know soon enough :hugs: Hope FS has some ideas for you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Conina

LL - that's really weird. Why can't our bodies just sort themselves out and do what they're supposed to?

Indigo - to reply to your query a few pages ago, I have a Gail reading that said July conception. Since I'm 4 DPO at the minute, she could be just about right, but only just. I'll tell you in a week or so :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo i used Gail twice x


----------



## dachsundmom

Attached Files:







2011-07-29_07-16-40_593.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - Can you go and get some bloods done and get them to check the HCG level. With everything thats gone on with me this cycle i now would never think twice about getting them checked.

I said over there <------------ get :sex: just in case.

It makes absolutley no sense what so ever.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to have to beg the soc on Monday to do bloods if I am not bleeding by then.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Dmom that is just weird! Hope you get some answers soon :growlmad:


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - OMG!!! def get :sex:ing just incase(you know I have 40+ day cycles)and if no :witch: by monday def get bloods done.

AFM - I start poas for my CBFM tomorrow:happydance::happydance: as soon as I get my 1st High i will post a pic and fx I get a Peak this cycle will post a pic of that too. My opk's arrived yesterday so I can also start using them once I start getting my Highs too


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - Is there a hint of a line at all on the HPT or is it stark white?


----------



## Wendyk07

> dachsundmom
> 
> 
> I am going to have to beg the soc on Monday to do bloods if I am not bleeding by then.

Beg, demand, threaten hun. Surely he cannot deny your request.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 241566


----------



## dachsundmom

I most definitely ovulated; I also you an Ovacue monitor and it confirmed it as well.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm wondering if OPK detects even smaller amounts of HCG? perhaps that is what is happening to me too?

Bleeding lots still so no DTD like this...sorry to say


----------



## dachsundmom

Sucks dosen't it, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom WTF has Tamoxifen done to your cycle, that is so strange!

You definitely ovulated a couple of weeks back, and no AF, so how could you ovulate again, wow that is so odd - but the pee sticks do not lie(unless you dip them into Sprite).

Sorry Brooke I'm stumped as to how this could occur.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it bad that all I really want is AF so I know that this drug is out of my system? lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 241566


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Is it bad that all I really want is AF so I know that this drug is out of my system? lol

Not bad at all!! :hugs: I can't say I've ever wished AF on any one ever, but if AF is what will help then AF dust to you! AF dust?!?!? :wacko:

Akk, it's not right.......:cry:

I'm sorry Brooke :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's ok Eva...did you get your xhairs yet? I haven't stalked the chart, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It's ok Eva...did you get your xhairs yet? I haven't stalked the chart, lol.

It's not ok! You need answers, a resolution......something! :hugs:

No x hairs yet, maybe tomorrow! :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just looked...you will get them tomorrow for sure!


----------



## LLbean

is anyone else getting that stupid YoCrunch banner add on the top of your user CP and get a frozen link? I have to reload the page and move my mouse AROUND it (not over it) to be able to click on anything...so annoying!


----------



## dachsundmom

Go it too!


----------



## LLbean

ugh darn flash adds...


----------



## LLbean

ok so OPK much lighter today...I think it was a fluke...perhaps still some HCG...I can breathe again LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

That's good news! On to your appointment!


----------



## hugs3409

I am having a hard time getting into my subscribed threads. I click on the quick links, but then it won't highlight anything under it, ugh. I can't keep up on my reading this way lol


----------



## LLbean

Hugs...avoid the ad banner on top, thats what is happening to me....when you move the mouse/ cursor go on the outside of the page


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Girls if you have Google Chrome as your default browser then you can download an extension called ADBLOCK that will remove any and all ads from any page that you visit on the internet while using Google Chrome. After seeing that stupid infertility banner a few weeks ago I downloaded it. Stopped them all....just a little FYI


----------



## Jodes2011

USAFKnineWife said:


> Girls if you have Google Chrome as your default browser then you can download an extension called ADBLOCK that will remove any and all ads from any page that you visit on the internet while using Google Chrome. After seeing that stupid infertility banner a few weeks ago I downloaded it. Stopped them all....just a little FYI

i've done this as well and works much better


----------



## hugs3409

downloading now lol, I hate when I can't get on or I can't get my threads ugh. thanks :)


----------



## hugs3409

yeah no ads :) just have to remember all my user names and passwords though lol, but thats ok. thanks again


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Your'e welcome. The site runs so much better and faster without the ads mucking it up.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I use IE 8 and don't see any ads. Not complaining, but just wondering why?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> I use IE 8 and don't see any ads. Not complaining, but just wondering why?

IE 8 also has the option and I think it pre-installs an adblock.


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> LL - that's really weird. Why can't our bodies just sort themselves out and do what they're supposed to?
> 
> Indigo - to reply to your query a few pages ago, I have a Gail reading that said July conception. Since I'm 4 DPO at the minute, she could be just about right, but only just. I'll tell you in a week or so :haha::haha:

Yes, please let me know...:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo i used Gail twice x


What did she predict? 

Was she accurate?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 241566


----------



## dachsundmom

A long time ago on a thread I cannot remember, I made the comment that if it bleeds, it breeds...my body will not bleed, lol.


----------



## LLbean

here is today's opk

OH and what about Firefox? guess I gotta look at the settings cause it is QUITE annoying

Dmom...I am bleeding for the both of us! LOL
 



Attached Files:







july 29 opk.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you got a crappy test last night...that's actually good news, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

LL....looks lighter

DMom....how late r u?


----------



## dachsundmom

3-4 days...my doc wants to give me Provera if I don't start by Monday


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I think you got a crappy test last night...that's actually good news, lol.

well I did 3 last night so...either all crappy or my body was the crappy one HAHAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> 3-4 days...my doc wants to give me Provera if I don't start by Monday

your temp seems to be dropping though...hope this weekend does the trick!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> here is today's opk
> 
> OH and what about Firefox? guess I gotta look at the settings cause it is QUITE annoying
> 
> Dmom...I am bleeding for the both of us! LOL

I don't believe that FireFox offers it...but it is easy as pie to download Google Chrome and it is so much user friendly than FF. You should give it a try:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

ok will do


----------



## dachsundmom

How goes it Mer?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> How goes it Mer?

It goes..that's about it..mostly just sitting on my ass doing school shopping via the internet...I am too tired to do anything else:sleep:


----------



## LLbean

Hey Google Chrome...not bad! and no ads...ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dachsundmom

I use Google Chrome at home and FF at work.

Mer, I am glad you're doing ok...tired is perfect!


----------



## cebethel

USAFKnineWife said:


> Girls if you have Google Chrome as your default browser then you can download an extension called ADBLOCK that will remove any and all ads from any page that you visit on the internet while using Google Chrome. After seeing that stupid infertility banner a few weeks ago I downloaded it. Stopped them all....just a little FYI

BINGO! :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

cebethel said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Girls if you have Google Chrome as your default browser then you can download an extension called ADBLOCK that will remove any and all ads from any page that you visit on the internet while using Google Chrome. After seeing that stupid infertility banner a few weeks ago I downloaded it. Stopped them all....just a little FYI
> 
> BINGO! :thumbup:Click to expand...

YAY! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo i used Gail twice x
> 
> 
> What did she predict?
> 
> Was she accurate?Click to expand...

well i've had a few i will copy and paste to let you have a look.

This was my first one and so forth

Your Pregnancy Outlook
By Psychic123uk
Dated July 2011



Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I do sense straight away a happy and content family life around you, and feel alot of focus and importance around children already with you, and children showing ahead, I feel youve always wanted a big family and this is where you feel most happy around them

Spirit also show although not pregnancy related, some finance, awaited or due that will be coming into your path within 2012, and although Im not shown from where, I do feel this will make a big difference to your life

Around pregnancy Im given an October conception, possibly September and you test in October, and a healthy baby boy is showing as being born in 2012, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth

I feel after this pregnancy you may feel your family is complete and may have discussed prevention with your partner, but spirit do show here another child, a pregnancy within 2014 and a Christmas baby, this shows as a baby girl, again all areas well and healthy and she will then complete your family

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk
Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
www.psychic123ukreadings.net



Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.


Jennifer


Apologies for the format of your reading, my computer has broken and I haven't yet had it back. Unfortunately this means I have had to send your reading via my phone. I hope you accept my sincere apologies.
Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below; 
Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in August 2012, I see the date of the 27th as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.

Suzy



Your Mini Tarot Reading and Pregnancy Outlook
By Psychic123uk
Dated July 2011



Mini Path

Linking in around you and your path, Im shown a content path around you, and feel youve had alot of improvements over the past few years around you and your life, I feel you get alot of contentment from family, children and your home, and this will always be an important part of your life

Im shown a strong and lasting relationship line around you, although in the past feel this hasnt always been easy, but feel its important for you to know this is lasting and I dont see anything negative around this, I pick up lack of time for each other at time moment, but this will soon spring back to normal over the next couple of months

Around finance, I see some wonderful improvements coming into your path here, and see some job and career changes around your partner, these wont come out fully until 2012 but I see plans being made soon and some very positive change around him that will benefit you as a family

I also see that property will be on your mind around October of this year, and if you dont move fully I feel you will be making some changes to a property, but I do see a move in time, and the number 23 will be relevant around this

You have alot of spirit energy around you and I sense a lady in the spirit world who shows me an A initial who is very proud of you and all you have achieved, she shows me she is around your children and shows a golden light of protection around them, I feel all is well with your children and that they are happy safe and secure and they will always be your top priority in life and you will do all you can for them, they show as being very stable children with happy lives

I feel in general life is improving for you, your making many plans and steps to a better future and spirit show a truly lovely path awaiting you

Pregnancy Outlook

Although at the moment I feel another conception is on your mind, I do feel you will have another child as lifes a little hectic right now, but I do feel this how you like your life and family and children show really highlighted around your path

Spirit show me a baby girl awaiting to come into your path, and I do keep seeing the month of October as very relevant around conception and testing, this may be earlier and you may announce in October,I do feel your overjoyed with the news when this happens, spirit dont want you to worry again about finance as everything will fall into place

Im shown your pregnancy as well and healthy, you may have a tiny slight bleed early on, but all will be well, and I feel a quick labour and a healthy birth, and she has such a happy personality lovely rosy cheeks, and she is quite fair,a very beautiful baby girl who will complete your family for you :)

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk
Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
www.psychic123ukreadings.net


Now the Suzy's reading she i did concieve Jude in December and was born in August and my dads birthday is 27th August. 

Time will tell haha!


----------



## shmoo75

Here are my pics of my poas action for my CBFM. The first pic is the result on the monitor(as expected it is Low) and the second is of the test stick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes and Shmoo, thank you!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Good Morning lovely ladies! No matter how hard I try I cannot stay in bed past 0500. Even on a Saturday.:wacko: Hope you all have a fabulous day!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's CD1!!!!! I love with witch today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have also been up since 5, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It's CD1!!!!! I love with witch today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have also been up since 5, lol

I know you have been patiently waiting for this so I am happy for you..So glad that you can start again. Have you decided on a game plan yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will not be taking Tamoxifen again; I might try soy or give Clomid another shot.  Most likely soy and find a new doctor.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dance: so relieved DMom!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Dmom - :happydance::happydance::happydance: for :witch: arrival

I too was up at 5am but, I was back in bed and asleep until 7:30am and DD woke up at 8:20:shock: she is now asleep and I will now do some boring:iron:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH melted and pack of gum in the dryer last night, so I am going to laugh while he tries to scrape it out, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It's CD1!!!!! I love with witch today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have also been up since 5, lol

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I will not be taking Tamoxifen again; I might try soy or give Clomid another shot. Most likely soy and find a new doctor.

AMEN to finding a new doctor!! The other one grrrrrr :trouble:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> My DH melted and pack of gum in the dryer last night, so I am going to laugh while he tries to scrape it out, lol

Donkey from Shrek - "Do I detect a hint of minty freshness?"

I'd totally use that :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> It's CD1!!!!! I love with witch today! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have also been up since 5, lol

:wohoo:.... Cycle was not too long, but your LP was extended...Isn't that a good thing?


----------



## Indigo77

Really don't agree with FF on your OD or coverline, either...Oh well....
Happy CD1!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought my coverline should be higher; IDK that I like FF very much.


----------



## cebethel

Oooohooooo Mrs Indigo? Are you gonna test tomorrow? Or wait? :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

I will do whatever u and DMom tell me to do....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I will do whatever u and DMom tell me to do....

I might have to be a pee stick pusher! :thumbup:

I've been called worse things.......lol

In anycase, whether you test tomorrow or not I got everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Sending you copious amounts of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

When do u usually start testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, go for it in the morning or whenever you feel like it. As you know, I would've started around 7DPO and I am not a firm believer in FMU, lol


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> When do u usually start testing?

Around 9dpo............lol even thought I swear I'm not going to! I always do anyways :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, the dip today excites me, lol. Too early for AF.


----------



## Indigo77

I am really not curious about it this cycle...not hopeful....maybe I will wait for u if it's not over for me by then....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, the dip today excites me, lol. Too early for AF.

I temped at 11:30.... Did not go to bed until 5 am last night....it's a discard temp....


----------



## dachsundmom

I can still be excited about it, lol. It was after 3 hours of sleep.

I saw softcups at the grocery today and almost bought them.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> I can still be excited about it, lol. It was after 3 hours of sleep.
> 
> I saw softcups at the grocery today and almost bought them.

*whispers* "Softcups are the devil" :argh:


----------



## dachsundmom

But ya got pregnant Mer, lol


----------



## Indigo77

We ran out...not buying them again...But I wouldn't mind trying PreSeed again....and maybe actually follow the instructions....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> We ran out...not buying them again...But I wouldn't mind trying PreSeed again....and maybe actually follow the instructions....

If you follow the instructions DH won't be able to stay in there, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> But ya got pregnant Mer, lol

That is true...And TBH I am pretty sure it was the night I used it...even if it tried to take up permanent residence in my vagina:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> But ya got pregnant Mer, lol
> 
> That is true...And TBH I am pretty sure it was the night I used it...even if it tried to take up permanent residence in my vagina:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I used softcups and preseed! Don't know if they worked, but I did get knocked up. ;)


----------



## Mbababy

Ok...do any of you guys know if FR pregnancy tests are known for evap lines?? 

I took one this morning (9dpo) and initially I didn't think I saw anything....but I was half alseep and didn't bother turning on the light in the bathroom. A couple of hours later, I happened to take another look under the light and the is a VERY faint test line. I'm planning on testing again tomorrow...but just thought I'd throw the question out there in case anyone knows. Thanks!


----------



## Indigo77

Can u post a pic?


----------



## Mbababy

Indigo77 said:


> Can u post a pic?

I'd love to but I only have a phone camera and I'm having trouble getting a pic without blurriness. I can keep trying though!


----------



## Mbababy

Ok...here it is...the line looks a teensy bit darker INR

I wish I knew how to "mark" where I *think* I see it...but I don't :(

(eta. Or I could just be crazy...lol)
 



Attached Files:







test9dpo.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## googly

Mbababy said:


> Ok...here it is...the line looks a teensy bit darker INR
> 
> I wish I knew how to "mark" where I *think* I see it...but I don't :(
> 
> (eta. Or I could just be crazy...lol)

I definitely think I see something... FX!!! Try again first thing in the morning!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see something, but I cannot tell if there is color or if it's the antibody strip.

If you are not too attached to the test, open it and put the test strip against a white background and take the pic, lol


----------



## cebethel

Mbababy said:


> Ok...here it is...the line looks a teensy bit darker INR
> 
> I wish I knew how to "mark" where I *think* I see it...but I don't :(
> 
> (eta. Or I could just be crazy...lol)

Ooooh, I see something too! FX'd!! :)


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> I see something, but I cannot tell if there is color or if it's the antibody strip.
> 
> If you are not too attached to the test, open it and put the test strip against a white background and take the pic, lol



Ok...here it is taken apart...against a white background. (My DH thinks I'm nuts btw....) :blush:
 



Attached Files:







test2-9po.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you see color IRL?


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> Do you see color IRL?

It's so faint I can't really tell, to be honest.


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me say then, I am cautiously optimistic!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Let me just say that I love this thread. Regardless of what it ends up being, it is so nice to be able to get opinions from all of you. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the dip you had on your chart...do you not start temping until OV?


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Let me say then, I am cautiously optimistic!!!!

Seconded...


----------



## Indigo77

DELETED :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you swore you'd never call a line again!:haha:


----------



## Mbababy

dachsundmom said:


> I like the dip you had on your chart...do you not start temping until OV?

Yes...I just started temping right after Oing. My schedule had been hectic before then and I was having a hard time temping at the same time every morning. I've tried to be consistent since then though!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, you swore you'd never call a line again!:haha:



I forgot...

Deleted...


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mbababy said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I see something, but I cannot tell if there is color or if it's the antibody strip.
> 
> If you are not too attached to the test, open it and put the test strip against a white background and take the pic, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...here it is taken apart...against a white background. (My DH thinks I'm nuts btw....) :blush:Click to expand...

I see a line! We're ALL a little nuts here. ;)


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Let me say then, I am cautiously optimistic!!!!
> 
> Seconded...Click to expand...

Thirded :haha: 

I definitely see a line!


----------



## cebethel

Sewergrrl said:


> I see a line! We're ALL a little nuts here. ;)

Some a little more than others :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Some of us are so nuts that we fling tortie poo at our neighbors, lol.

****I am not naming names, Eva****


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Some of us are so nuts that we fling tortie poo at our neighbors, lol.
> 
> ****I am not naming names, Eva****

:rofl::rofl:

Temporary insanity?

Nah, nothing temporary about it :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Let me say then, I am cautiously optimistic!!!!
> 
> Seconded...Click to expand...
> 
> Thirded :haha:
> 
> I definitely see a line!Click to expand...

Fourfthththed :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mbababy, if there is one thing I know is a FR HPT. You my dear are pregnant! That is what my test normally looks like at 10 DPO. There is definately a line there!!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mbababy..here is your test blown up and marked where the line is. FTR...I saw the line before any tweaking...Pee Whisperer out...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/test2-9po.jpg


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> Mbababy, if there is one thing I know is a FR HPT. You my dear are pregnant! That is what my test normally looks like at 10 DPO. There is definately a line there!!!

I hope you're right! FXed for tomorrow's FMU! :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

You'll see! Post results as soon as you can, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> You'll see! Post results as soon as you can, I'm so excited for you!

Will do!!


----------



## LLbean

Mbababy...I see the line too!!!!!!!

FXd for you and sticky bean thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Mbababy

Quick update....I broke down and took another FR EPT tonight and saw a very faint line again (like the one in the pictures I posted, which I did at 4am this morning) within 4 mins of doing the test!

I'm trying not to get my hopes up....but I'm starting to get excited :) I'll give you all the update 1st thing in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's totally time to get excited!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK Mbababy I see a line too, can't wait to check in in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup, I new it, she's preggers! I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!!


----------



## crystal443

I see a line!!! That's got to be a BFP !!!


----------



## amommy

Yes that is definitely a +++++ line, the pic was taken in low light and very aparent even before I made it bigger!! So excited for you!!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Mbababy said:


> Quick update....I broke down and took another FR EPT tonight and saw a very faint line again (like the one in the pictures I posted, which I did at 4am this morning) within 4 mins of doing the test!
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up....but I'm starting to get excited :) I'll give you all the update 1st thing in the morning :thumbup:

Post a pic of it and I will tweak it! I for sure saw a line on the last test...didn't even have to zoom in.:thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

I wish I had a more exciting update...but here is the latest...

I realized when I was going to bed last night that the pregnancy tests I bought to use this morning were not the "early" pregnancy tests :dohh:...and therefore not as sensitive. Therefore, for FMU, I used one anyway and got no evidence of a test line (no big surprise there I guess...being that I'm 10 dpo today).

So therefore I stopped by the grocery on my way to work and picked up the right kind (FR EPT), and just took one. The only difference between last night's test and this one is that the VERY faint line appeared within 1-2 mins instead of 4-5. It is not any darker though...but it IS there. So basically...I don't know what to think :shrug::shrug:

I'm planning on testing again tonight...and I'll keep you all posted. Thank you for all of the positive thoughts and the FXing....very much appreciated! :hugs:

ps. I have an ob/gyn appt. on Wed morning by coincidence...so I'll find out definitively then if I still don't know...

pss. I'd love to post a picture but apparently I'm incapable of taking pics with my phone. My DH is responsible for all of the others pics I posted...


----------



## LLbean

Mbababy...a line is a line no matter how dark! so YEY!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

A line, is a line, is a line! As long as it's not blue dye, lol.


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> Mbababy...a line is a line no matter how dark! so YEY!!!

I'll just feel a little better if/when it starts getting a little darker....it's the worrier in me....:sad1:

My temp did go up this morning though...so I'm hoping that's also a good sign...


----------



## LLbean

believe me...I completely understand that...Oh too well!


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> believe me...I completely understand that...Oh too well!

I know..:cry: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

it will be a very sticky bean for you...you will see...and all is well with me anyway so keep on "truckin'" lol


----------



## dachsundmom

FX'd for everyone!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay Mbababy! Wether you realize it or not that IS good news! Don't worry, it should be darker my tomorrow morning or by Wednesday.


----------



## Mbababy

Are you guys sick of me yet?? :wacko: I just took yet another test...but this time used an Answer EPT...and got a still faint but DEFINITE LINE!! :) :happydance:

I took a picture of it and I don't know if my picture is anywhere near as clear as the real thing...but here you go! (eta. My pics are awful!!)
 



Attached Files:







ptest10dpob.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 23









ptest10dpoc.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll call it, BFP!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Answer and FR are manufactured out of the same lab, so one is as good as the other.


----------



## Macwooly

Mbababy - I no POAS expert but I can see a faint line :) Congratulations and I hope the line just gets darker and darker and this is the start of a successful pregnancy :dance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ditto, BFP. I'm telling you I have taken SOOOO many of those tests that I can spot a very faint positive as early as 8 DPO on them. The line looks exactly how it should look for the DPO you are. If you want a plain as day line it's going to take another 2-3 days but trust us, it's a BFP!!! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Indigo77

CONGRATS!!! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

If Indigo can see it...it's so there! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

I'm telling you...BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Yep :bfp:


----------



## amommy

Yep especially on an answer test!! That is def a BFP!


----------



## googly

Congrats Mbababy, that's awesome... :happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Sewergrrl said:


> Yep :bfp:

Thanks everyone! I'm really anxious but looking forward to the ob/gyn appt. on Wednesday morning. It still hasn't hit me yet...:blush:

I wanted to send a special thank you to Sewergrrl....who recommended Preseed with Instead Softcups...thanks for the tip!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I might have to try the softcups, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks for sharing that tip Mbababy! If for some reason it doesn't work this month (which I have a feeling it will = ) I will try that next cycle.

Just curious, when did you insert the soft cup? I thought about it this cycle but only felt comfortable doing it in the privacy of the bathroom and that means getting up after intercourse which I thought was a bad idea. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> I might have to try the softcups, lol

Ugh, yeah... they sound a bit yuk/messy to me, but so many people seem to have had success with them::::: 

I'll put it on my 'to try later' list! Trying to keep to only one new thing at a time...


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> Thanks for sharing that tip Mbababy! If for some reason it doesn't work this month (which I have a feeling it will = ) I will try that next cycle.
> 
> Just curious, when did you insert the soft cup? I thought about it this cycle but only felt comfortable doing it in the privacy of the bathroom and that means getting up after intercourse which I thought was a bad idea. Any tips or suggestions?

I don't think there is any way to be tactful about it....so I warned DH ahead of time that I'd be inserting it right after we BDed. First off, I practiced ahead of time putting it in because it is a bit awkward until you get the hang of it. Then when DH and I finished BDing, I put it in while laying on my back on the bed.

Like I said before...it certainly wasn't pretty :nope: , but I think it did the trick. Once it is in, you can't feel it at all. I left mine in 4-5 hours each time. The nice thing about it is that once it is in, you can go pee, walk around etc and not worry about everything umm..."falling out"...

ps. I also wanted to give some credit to acupuncture treatments I started about 3 weeks ago....I have a feeling they may have played a part too!


----------



## cebethel

I tried my hardest to use & like the softcups...........they never did go in right :blush:


----------



## LLbean

hey I did the soft cups as well...the legs up the wall & Softcup combo LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow LL, double duty! You are so proactive! The only trick I have up my sleeve is progesterone starting tomorrow at 5 DPO.


----------



## LLbean

yes I wish I had progesterone too... I really think that would have helped


----------



## Mon_n_john

I think so too hun. Hopefully your new Dr. is going to monitor you very closely. Are you trying again naturally this cycle or waiting for IVF?


----------



## LLbean

tomorrow is the dye test...after that I should be ovulating so if it happens this month then great (and yes, better monitored FOR SURE) If not it is looking like next month IVF


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck LL!


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> tomorrow is the dye test...after that I should be ovulating so if it happens this month then great (and yes, better monitored FOR SURE) If not it is looking like next month IVF

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> tomorrow is the dye test...after that I should be ovulating so if it happens this month then great (and yes, better monitored FOR SURE) If not it is looking like next month IVF

Oooh, good luck! :hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, things are moving very quickly for you LL, I'm so excited! Wishing you a good test tomorrow.


----------



## LLbean

I will report afterward. Again I won't know the plan of action until we meet with doctor again which I believe is next week...no date set yet so I have to wait.

Thanks so much! Oh and OPK still negative so lets see if it gets darker later on in the week. We are leaving to visit my family in Northern California on Thursday night..we return Sunday... which mean BDing may not be in the books while there (staying with my parents)...but I will jump him BEFORE going to the airport Thursday night if I have to LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure at some point the two of you can sneak off somewhere, lol.

At least DH isn't so cheap that you had to take a bus, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I'm sure at some point the two of you can sneak off somewhere, lol.
> 
> At least DH isn't so cheap that you had to take a bus, lol.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

He probably made Winnie do a comparative cost analysis....gas vs. flights...:haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL you crack me up Dmom!


----------



## Indigo77

Is the clinic making you redo all your tests?


----------



## LLbean

No these are new tests


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck tomorrow LL!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> I might have to try the softcups, lol

I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :D


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> tomorrow is the dye test...after that I should be ovulating so if it happens this month then great (and yes, better monitored FOR SURE) If not it is looking like next month IVF

Fingers (and toes!) crossed for you!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might have to try the softcups, lol
> 
> I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :DClick to expand...

The idea of it creeps me out...one of my forum friends thought hers had taken up residence in her vagina, lol. Now I am afraid it'll be stuck there forever.


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might have to try the softcups, lol
> 
> I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :DClick to expand...
> 
> The idea of it creeps me out...one of my forum friends thought hers had taken up residence in her vagina, lol. Now I am afraid it'll be stuck there forever.Click to expand...

:rofl: I found them really easy to remove. I made a "finger hook" and pop it went!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might have to try the softcups, lol
> 
> I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :DClick to expand...
> 
> The idea of it creeps me out...one of my forum friends thought hers had taken up residence in her vagina, lol. Now I am afraid it'll be stuck there forever.Click to expand...

I couldn't even get mine in far enough :shrug: Kept popping out on its own


----------



## Indigo77

Mine were too far to reach a few times....:blush:

I really think I need a turkey baster...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Mine were too far to reach a few times....:blush:
> 
> I really think I need a turkey baster...

At least you got yours in. I think I have a huge long vajayjay. Lucky I didnt lose DH :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Mine were too far to reach a few times....:blush:
> 
> I really think I need a turkey baster...
> 
> At least you got yours in. I think I have a huge long vajayjay. Lucky I didnt lose DH :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You may need meat tongs.....

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/zhydA3kgjlxGSYJugF7unXz8Nls9jn-iZctom3ehZt_MlNHNJv5ExNz2aKWTSXu6k21mRujt_p0_w4UzWHHA_N05L9s3x-32eCQRHcAEgSZUXgIr478Wg5c3_QEHAW0HblLfL-qDsYIJR7ZSi1cKIL1ZyGHIgbIQwGXyLmJeKNWW


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus, lol


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> You may need meat tongs.....
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/public/zhydA3kgjlxGSYJugF7unXz8Nls9jn-iZctom3ehZt_MlNHNJv5ExNz2aKWTSXu6k21mRujt_p0_w4UzWHHA_N05L9s3x-32eCQRHcAEgSZUXgIr478Wg5c3_QEHAW0HblLfL-qDsYIJR7ZSi1cKIL1ZyGHIgbIQwGXyLmJeKNWW

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Not big enough :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Maybe this will help

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/b6/5/AAAACxCkExMAAAAAALZVlg.jpg?v=1267915145000


----------



## Mon_n_john

You girls are too much, LOL!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Allright, I'm going to bed. I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning's temp reading and starting my progesterone. Hopefully I won't have nightmares that involve meat tongs! :rofl:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I think I peed my pants a little looking at those meat tongs!


----------



## Macwooly

Dear Lord I spat my drink across the screen and nearly wet myself catching up on this thread :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

U guys are bloody hilarious but that's me completely put off the soft cups now :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might have to try the softcups, lol
> 
> I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :DClick to expand...
> 
> The idea of it creeps me out...one of my forum friends thought hers had taken up residence in her vagina, lol. Now I am afraid it'll be stuck there forever.Click to expand...

She's not kidding...she is talking about me...That MF'er WOULD NOT come out...It probably didn't help that I started to panic.:wacko: I think though that used correctly WITHOUT freaking out then they should be fine. I used one on the day that I ovulated and I do believe that it played some part in me getting my :bfp:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I might have to try the softcups, lol
> 
> I have some I can mail to you! They're individually wrapped, so it's not gross or anything. :DClick to expand...
> 
> The idea of it creeps me out...one of my forum friends thought hers had taken up residence in her vagina, lol. Now I am afraid it'll be stuck there forever.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I found them really easy to remove. I made a "finger hook" and pop it went!Click to expand...

I did that too...and looking back I don't think I was relaxed enough and my vajayjay thought it needed to be in there longer!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You are my inspiration Mer!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

That box of softcups are still on my night stand and I give it the "stink" eye every time I go into my bedroom...I totally think I was just doing it wrong...I'm really not that big of an idiot most days....In my defense I had only used them once before and the experience was less than...clean if you know what I mean:sick:

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will think about trying these things...right now I am just trying to survive the soy. Let's just say my intestines are getting a work out, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

So you are saying that you have the "hershey squirts"? :rofl: 

I have to say I wasn't sure if that was a symptom of the soy or not because I haven't been about to have a "soild" in almost 3 months! :rofl:

(Yeah you know you wanted to know that!!)


----------



## dachsundmom

It has to be the soy! :haha::haha:

For the rest of the cycle I am blaming everything on the soy. I don't know how in the hell my people eat so much of the stuff. :wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> It has to be the soy! :haha::haha:
> 
> For the rest of the cycle I am blaming everything on the soy. I don't know how in the hell my people eat so much of the stuff. :wacko:

I can't say that I ever ingested as much as I did until last cycle...I mean I adore soy sauce but I don't think that is quite the same...


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you girls have had me in stitches about soft cups, meat tongs and mining helmets!!!! Cheered me right up:thumbup:

Well CD12 for me and CBFM still on Low(last cycle I got my 1st High on CD12)got another 16ish days before I OV so in for the long, long, long wait. I just know you girls will help me keep my sanity or help me lose it(bit of both I think). Here's to August being a bumper month of :bfp:'s as Mbababy was the first of many.:dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well thank God I had no dreams of meat tongs LOL! I did sleep late, again, which is very unusual for me. 2nd day in a row! 

Aside from that FF changed my O date so I am now 4 DPO instead of 5 DPO. That's fine by me, I wasn't sure which day I Od anyways so that sounds about right. Funny thing is I started the progesterone gel this morning which I had meant to start at 5 DPO, not 4 DPO but oh well, no worries, should make my lining nice and homey for any potential baby.


----------



## Sewergrrl

This is the funniest thread ever!


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Well thank God I had no dreams of meat tongs LOL! I did sleep late, again, which is very unusual for me. 2nd day in a row!
> 
> Aside from that FF changed my O date so I am now 4 DPO instead of 5 DPO. That's fine by me, I wasn't sure which day I Od anyways so that sounds about right. Funny thing is I started the progesterone gel this morning which I had meant to start at 5 DPO, not 4 DPO but oh well, no worries, should make my lining nice and homey for any potential baby.

I reckon if your temps go higher over a couple of days there's a chance FF could move your ov to cd18 MnJ... that seems to be its MO!


----------



## LLbean

Dye test done...painless... appointment for plan of action a week from tomorrow :-D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No side effects from soy here, I kind of feel it does nothing anyways so not too disappointed!

Yay LL! Just commented on August thread :hugs:

So when should I start POAS for O? I usually O CD16-18. I started POAS CD6 last time, won't do that again, wasted too many! My goal is to be pregnant before I need to buy more OPKs! I was thinking CD10?


----------



## dachsundmom

Great news LL! Can't wait to hear the rest of the plan next week!!!

Junebug- CD9...just in case you OV early from the soy, which can happen.


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Well thank God I had no dreams of meat tongs LOL! I did sleep late, again, which is very unusual for me. 2nd day in a row!
> 
> Aside from that FF changed my O date so I am now 4 DPO instead of 5 DPO. That's fine by me, I wasn't sure which day I Od anyways so that sounds about right. Funny thing is I started the progesterone gel this morning which I had meant to start at 5 DPO, not 4 DPO but oh well, no worries, should make my lining nice and homey for any potential baby.
> 
> I reckon if your temps go higher over a couple of days there's a chance FF could move your ov to cd18 MnJ... that seems to be its MO!Click to expand...

Oh boy then it's about to get very confused. The prog. I just started is going to make my temps higher than normal. I hope I don't confuse FF! :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Great news LL! Can't wait to hear the rest of the plan next week!!!
> 
> Junebug- CD9...just in case you OV early from the soy, which can happen.

While there I saw a couple with their brand new baby, they took him there so the doctors would see the baby. I had a chance to catch them outside later and asked... they did one cycle of full on IVF, it did not take but they still had embryos left so they did a transfer and voila! They could not praise the group enough and said his sister also had to go through IVF and also was successful after 2nd try but at a different center which cost her twice as much! (although she is expecting twins lol)

Sounds like I am in the right place indeed!!! :-D

I guess the average for success is 2 tries...so it seems...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh how sweet. I also took my last son to the RE once he was born. They love seeing the little miracles they helped to create. I just showed him off the other day to the nurses since they hadn't seem him in 7 years and they were all oooing and ahhhing. Loved it.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Speaking of soft cups, I use the Diva Cup for my period. I think it's the same idea, except the Diva Cup is reusable. Did you know that women contribute to 300kg of trash just by using tampons and pads on a yearly basis? Freaked me out when I saw the stats. It took me less than 2 days to get a hang of the Diva Cup: you know the weird thing? I don't even feel it's there! Whereas with tampons I have always felt like I had a cork up my privates. Win-win!!! I'm not yet to the point of using my Diva Cup in the whole TTC'ing business... Kinda thinking if the :spermy: are swimming in the wrong direction, do I really want THOSE finding the egg? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, you don't, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh and I forgot to mention, learning to relax the muscles to remove those cups is a skill! One trick, it helps to bear down a bit, helps to push it outwards (sorry if TMI :blush:).


----------



## dachsundmom

I am getting hot flashes and poo issues from the soy.


----------



## shmoo75

Don't think I want to use Soy then!!!!

Still Low. I am saving all my test sticks and will take a pic of all of them on CD28 for you.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo i used Gail twice x
> 
> 
> What did she predict?
> 
> Was she accurate?Click to expand...
> 
> well i've had a few i will copy and paste to let you have a look.
> 
> This was my first one and so forth
> 
> Your Pregnancy Outlook
> By Psychic123uk
> Dated July 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you, I do sense straight away a happy and content family life around you, and feel alot of focus and importance around children already with you, and children showing ahead, I feel youve always wanted a big family and this is where you feel most happy around them
> 
> Spirit also show although not pregnancy related, some finance, awaited or due that will be coming into your path within 2012, and although Im not shown from where, I do feel this will make a big difference to your life
> 
> Around pregnancy Im given an October conception, possibly September and you test in October, and a healthy baby boy is showing as being born in 2012, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth
> 
> I feel after this pregnancy you may feel your family is complete and may have discussed prevention with your partner, but spirit do show here another child, a pregnancy within 2014 and a Christmas baby, this shows as a baby girl, again all areas well and healthy and she will then complete your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future
> 
> Love, Light & Happiness
> Psychic123uk
> Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
> www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.
> 
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> Apologies for the format of your reading, my computer has broken and I haven't yet had it back. Unfortunately this means I have had to send your reading via my phone. I hope you accept my sincere apologies.
> Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below;
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in August 2012, I see the date of the 27th as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> 
> Suzy
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mini Tarot Reading and Pregnancy Outlook
> By Psychic123uk
> Dated July 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Path
> 
> Linking in around you and your path, Im shown a content path around you, and feel youve had alot of improvements over the past few years around you and your life, I feel you get alot of contentment from family, children and your home, and this will always be an important part of your life
> 
> Im shown a strong and lasting relationship line around you, although in the past feel this hasnt always been easy, but feel its important for you to know this is lasting and I dont see anything negative around this, I pick up lack of time for each other at time moment, but this will soon spring back to normal over the next couple of months
> 
> Around finance, I see some wonderful improvements coming into your path here, and see some job and career changes around your partner, these wont come out fully until 2012 but I see plans being made soon and some very positive change around him that will benefit you as a family
> 
> I also see that property will be on your mind around October of this year, and if you dont move fully I feel you will be making some changes to a property, but I do see a move in time, and the number 23 will be relevant around this
> 
> You have alot of spirit energy around you and I sense a lady in the spirit world who shows me an A initial who is very proud of you and all you have achieved, she shows me she is around your children and shows a golden light of protection around them, I feel all is well with your children and that they are happy safe and secure and they will always be your top priority in life and you will do all you can for them, they show as being very stable children with happy lives
> 
> I feel in general life is improving for you, your making many plans and steps to a better future and spirit show a truly lovely path awaiting you
> 
> Pregnancy Outlook
> 
> Although at the moment I feel another conception is on your mind, I do feel you will have another child as lifes a little hectic right now, but I do feel this how you like your life and family and children show really highlighted around your path
> 
> Spirit show me a baby girl awaiting to come into your path, and I do keep seeing the month of October as very relevant around conception and testing, this may be earlier and you may announce in October,I do feel your overjoyed with the news when this happens, spirit dont want you to worry again about finance as everything will fall into place
> 
> Im shown your pregnancy as well and healthy, you may have a tiny slight bleed early on, but all will be well, and I feel a quick labour and a healthy birth, and she has such a happy personality lovely rosy cheeks, and she is quite fair,a very beautiful baby girl who will complete your family for you :)
> 
> So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future
> 
> Love, Light & Happiness
> Psychic123uk
> Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
> www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> 
> Now the Suzy's reading she i did concieve Jude in December and was born in August and my dads birthday is 27th August.
> 
> Time will tell haha!Click to expand...

some info given is very freaky isnt it. the fact you can relate to dates and other personal info.

i like jennfer's prediction as she is spot on with your cycle time. hope jennifer's comes true for you. x :hugs: 

think im going to get another prediction. need my energy perking up :nope: 


probably premenstrual but was really tense and feeling sad last night and woke up feeling crappy today too. even worse, tested this morning and negative 10dpo. thought ttc would happen in a matter of months, feeling so impatient and peed off. asked hubby last nt if we could go to docs and lie saying weve been trying for 6 months and want to be checked out. he said we can go but he's not prepared to lie to the docs about it. :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes...I sent my info to Gail...I should get a reading by this evening...:happydance:

My dh wanted to know if she ever told anyone they would never get knocked up....or if I have any stats on how often she is wrong...I told him to shut the f up and hand over the c card...:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

indigo this is mine from gail:

Linking in around you Im shown that alot if not most of your thoughts are around pregnancy and being able to conceive, a child, I feel your doing all you can in order to achieve this as soon as possible, and Im not sending anything wrong that will prevent this happening for you

Spirits who come in around you, want to reassure you that when the time is right, a child is going to come into your life, so you need to relax a little around this

I see October 2011 as your conception month, and see a healthy baby boy born 2012, and all shows well and healthy around pregnancy for you, his labour and birth, a lovely dark haired baby boy of a good birth weight is showing here, and no problems around this at all, a lovely time on your path

I then see December 2013, and a baby girl born 2014, much lighter hair colouring, and again a good birth weight, and a healthy and happy pregnancy, also showing is the 6th of a month in regard to his birthdate, I know in your notes you are only thinking of one more, but spirit do seem to show me two

I also link with a spirit lady around you she has an M initial and shows a lovely homely path ahead with alot of happiness and many fond times to come around home and family


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


----------



## Conina

And here's mine (I have posted this before - not sure if it was this thread)

Linking in around you I firstly pick up what a wonderful mother you will be to your children, and that children will always be of important and a strong focus in your life path, I see your going to be a very natural mum, and have the balance 'just right' at how you will bring your children up

I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world, who also shows a very proud feelings around your family home

Im seeing a boy with your first pregnancy and feel at one scan this may not be clear, but spirit do show me alot of blue so I do feel more swayed to saying a boy, I feel all is well around your pregnancy and see he comes a little earlier than your EDD, but all is well, and he is a very handsome baby, perfect in every way, and will be welcomed by all and be quite spoilt :) I see conception for this as July 2011

After this birth, I pick up you feel your family is complete, but I am then shown another pregnancy here by spirit, and although you may not be ttc at that time it does come as happy news, and I see this also as a baby boy, and keep getting a strong J connection around this child, and his conception month is December 2013, again I see all is well around pregnancy, birth and labour for you and such a content happy path ahead here


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x


She does say "you feel your family is complete" on quite a lot of ladies readings, doesn't she??


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug, I don't know if I could use one of those things, I hate to ask a gross question but what happens on a heavy day, does the cup overfloweth? Or do you use tampons on a heavy day?

Dmom :shock: thank goodness you didn't take the soy when you were away on a long road trip or anything, at least you have access to a bathroom I guess.

I went back and read the posts about meat tongs and miners helmets, laughed my arse off, I must admit that I'm not at all tempted to get one of those cup thingies, I will stick with legs up the wall for now ha ha. Though if OH's sperm have the same sense of direction as he has driving a car I may well regret this.....:haha:

On a POAS note, I did notice this month that I had 2 days of LH surge, maybe because I was working from home so could keep to a better schedule for testing.... interesting.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo i used Gail twice x
> 
> 
> What did she predict?
> 
> Was she accurate?Click to expand...
> 
> well i've had a few i will copy and paste to let you have a look.
> 
> This was my first one and so forth
> 
> Your Pregnancy Outlook
> By Psychic123uk
> Dated July 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Below is your pregnancy outlook:
> 
> Linking in around you, I do sense straight away a happy and content family life around you, and feel alot of focus and importance around children already with you, and children showing ahead, I feel youve always wanted a big family and this is where you feel most happy around them
> 
> Spirit also show although not pregnancy related, some finance, awaited or due that will be coming into your path within 2012, and although Im not shown from where, I do feel this will make a big difference to your life
> 
> Around pregnancy Im given an October conception, possibly September and you test in October, and a healthy baby boy is showing as being born in 2012, all is well around pregnancy labour and birth
> 
> I feel after this pregnancy you may feel your family is complete and may have discussed prevention with your partner, but spirit do show here another child, a pregnancy within 2014 and a Christmas baby, this shows as a baby girl, again all areas well and healthy and she will then complete your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future
> 
> Love, Light & Happiness
> Psychic123uk
> Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
> www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of August/beginning of September from a cycle that begins in August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 11th and 19th.
> 
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> Apologies for the format of your reading, my computer has broken and I haven't yet had it back. Unfortunately this means I have had to send your reading via my phone. I hope you accept my sincere apologies.
> Many thanks for purchasing your personal conception prediction. Based on the information you have provided, I am happy to provide you with your personal prediction below;
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of December from a cycle that begins in November. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in August 2012, I see the date of the 27th as being important. I see everything well around both pregnancy and birth. I am unable to see any further children in your future at this time.
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> 
> Suzy
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mini Tarot Reading and Pregnancy Outlook
> By Psychic123uk
> Dated July 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Path
> 
> Linking in around you and your path, Im shown a content path around you, and feel youve had alot of improvements over the past few years around you and your life, I feel you get alot of contentment from family, children and your home, and this will always be an important part of your life
> 
> Im shown a strong and lasting relationship line around you, although in the past feel this hasnt always been easy, but feel its important for you to know this is lasting and I dont see anything negative around this, I pick up lack of time for each other at time moment, but this will soon spring back to normal over the next couple of months
> 
> Around finance, I see some wonderful improvements coming into your path here, and see some job and career changes around your partner, these wont come out fully until 2012 but I see plans being made soon and some very positive change around him that will benefit you as a family
> 
> I also see that property will be on your mind around October of this year, and if you dont move fully I feel you will be making some changes to a property, but I do see a move in time, and the number 23 will be relevant around this
> 
> You have alot of spirit energy around you and I sense a lady in the spirit world who shows me an A initial who is very proud of you and all you have achieved, she shows me she is around your children and shows a golden light of protection around them, I feel all is well with your children and that they are happy safe and secure and they will always be your top priority in life and you will do all you can for them, they show as being very stable children with happy lives
> 
> I feel in general life is improving for you, your making many plans and steps to a better future and spirit show a truly lovely path awaiting you
> 
> Pregnancy Outlook
> 
> Although at the moment I feel another conception is on your mind, I do feel you will have another child as lifes a little hectic right now, but I do feel this how you like your life and family and children show really highlighted around your path
> 
> Spirit show me a baby girl awaiting to come into your path, and I do keep seeing the month of October as very relevant around conception and testing, this may be earlier and you may announce in October,I do feel your overjoyed with the news when this happens, spirit dont want you to worry again about finance as everything will fall into place
> 
> Im shown your pregnancy as well and healthy, you may have a tiny slight bleed early on, but all will be well, and I feel a quick labour and a healthy birth, and she has such a happy personality lovely rosy cheeks, and she is quite fair,a very beautiful baby girl who will complete your family for you :)
> 
> So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future
> 
> Love, Light & Happiness
> Psychic123uk
> Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
> www.psychic123ukreadings.net
> 
> 
> Now the Suzy's reading she i did concieve Jude in December and was born in August and my dads birthday is 27th August.
> 
> Time will tell haha!Click to expand...
> 
> some info given is very freaky isnt it. the fact you can relate to dates and other personal info.
> 
> i like jennfer's prediction as she is spot on with your cycle time. hope jennifer's comes true for you. x :hugs:
> 
> think im going to get another prediction. need my energy perking up :nope:
> 
> 
> probably premenstrual but was really tense and feeling sad last night and woke up feeling crappy today too. even worse, tested this morning and negative 10dpo. thought ttc would happen in a matter of months, feeling so impatient and peed off. asked hubby last nt if we could go to docs and lie saying weve been trying for 6 months and want to be checked out. he said we can go but he's not prepared to lie to the docs about it. :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: come over and see your parents then i can give you a proper hug :kiss::kiss: Nat i would lie too haha and why not??? Men are just different and it's not their body or hormones that are being messed with. Keep strong hun and i know you can. And remember my BFP's are always late because my implantation takes longer than the average woman so you could be the same??? 

As for me and my bloody AF my spotting has gone and so have my pains mmmm....... if no AF by friday i will test again just to make sure???? With the spotting and pains i had on Monday and Tuesday i'm amazed i've had no follow through. God i'm certainly not in tune with my body anymore :dohh: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...I sent my info to Gail...I should get a reading by this evening...:happydance:
> 
> My dh wanted to know if she ever told anyone they would never get knocked up....or if I have any stats on how often she is wrong...I told him to shut the f up and hand over the c card...:haha:

she's quite good but i am trying to work out who the woman is with the initial A thats crossed over??? 

Haha you do right telling your DH to shut the f up :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell Mr. Indigo that I know of one person who was told that she didn't see kids anytime in the near future, lol.

So far, that was proven to be true,


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...I sent my info to Gail...I should get a reading by this evening...:happydance:
> 
> My dh wanted to know if she ever told anyone they would never get knocked up....or if I have any stats on how often she is wrong...I told him to shut the f up and hand over the c card...:haha:

You can tell him that Gail told me that Gail said August for me and I got knocked up in July...close enough!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy is the root of a evil, lol. I should have checked to see if having a medicated cycle last month, meant that I should have waited it out for a cycle.

Will ask the pharmacist today; I am sure there will be other women doing soy close to a medicated cycle and vice versa, so I figure I had better ask and post, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I think I am losing my mind because I just ordered a reading from Gail lol. I normally don't believe too much in those things. Not because I don't believe psychics are real, I do, it's mostly because you never know who you are really sending your money to right?

Well, most of you seem to trust her and I guess that is good enough for me. I decided to make a leap of faith. I hope she really is gifted and that the spirit can guide her to true and correct answers for us all. I'll let you know when she emails me my reading.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Soy is the root of a evil, lol. I should have checked to see if having a medicated cycle last month, meant that I should have waited it out for a cycle.
> 
> Will ask the pharmacist today; I am sure there will be other women doing soy close to a medicated cycle and vice versa, so I figure I had better ask and post, lol

What do you mean by medicated cycle? :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Oh I think I am losing my mind because I just ordered a reading from Gail lol. I normally don't believe too much in those things. Not because I don't believe psychics are real, I do, it's mostly because you never know who you are really sending your money to right?
> 
> Well, most of you seem to trust her and I guess that is good enough for me. I decided to make a leap of faith. I hope she really is gifted and that the spirit can guide her to true and correct answers for us all. I'll let you know when she emails me my reading.

If anything it makes me feel reassured that i will have a healthly pregnancy and baby :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Soy is the root of a evil, lol. I should have checked to see if having a medicated cycle last month, meant that I should have waited it out for a cycle.
> 
> Will ask the pharmacist today; I am sure there will be other women doing soy close to a medicated cycle and vice versa, so I figure I had better ask and post, lol
> 
> What do you mean by medicated cycle? :dohh:Click to expand...

Tamoxifen last cycle and Clomid two cycles before that, lol. My system is toxic.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I am getting hot flashes and poo issues from the soy.

Well, last dose of soy yesterday. No side effects whatsoever. We'll see. I was vegetarian for 8 years and I'm sure I consumed way higher levels of tofu/soy than I just did CD3-7, and my cycles were always bang on 29-30 days so I'm not sure it does anything for me :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

ok was it here that we were discussing the Instead cups? OMG LOL a friend just sent me this and I about peed my pants laughing cause it reminded me of the cups!!!

"...Since I'm not currently trying to get preggers, the boyfriend and I went to a diaphragm. I'll be damned if it didn't adhere itself to my cervix like that giant squid in 20,000 leagues under the sea. I tried for 30 min to get out, boyfriend went all capt Nemo and tried for 30 min. Once his engineering mind started throwing out crazy options...I gave up. Called Dr. on my way in to tell them I was running late and why. God knows I was crazy embarrassed, but everyone there just laughed and said "girl, it happenes all the time". The dr today was hilarious and really put me at ease. Needless to say he popped that sucker out in 2.5 seconds"


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Soy is the root of a evil, lol. I should have checked to see if having a medicated cycle last month, meant that I should have waited it out for a cycle.
> 
> Will ask the pharmacist today; I am sure there will be other women doing soy close to a medicated cycle and vice versa, so I figure I had better ask and post, lol


Maybe TMX followed by soy ends up being exactly what you need for a bfp? Look at your readings....FXed....


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I am getting hot flashes and poo issues from the soy.

Eeeeeewwwwww


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...I sent my info to Gail...I should get a reading by this evening...:happydance:
> 
> My dh wanted to know if she ever told anyone they would never get knocked up....or if I have any stats on how often she is wrong...I told him to shut the f up and hand over the c card...:haha:

YAY! Im still too chicken to do it :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I hear ya Cebethel. I was too curious and just had to do it myself lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Do it Eva! Just for fun! As DMom days, it _does_ give you something to hold on to....


----------



## dachsundmom

I will however strongly protest if both of these women are wrong, lol


----------



## Conina

Just a few days til we find out if Gail was right about mine!! Personally I don't think she's right, anyone else care to bet???


----------



## shmoo75

well she has a 50/50 chance of being right doesn't she? as long as you look at it as a bit of fun and not hang on every word you'll be alright.

AFM CBFM still saying Low so waiting for my 1st High before I crack open the OPK's. Going well on the SMEP so will find out at the end of the mth if its worked for us.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm still waiting for Gail's prediction. Any idea how long she normally takes? I'm kind of looking forward to it. = )


----------



## sumatwsimit

Mon_n_john said:


> I'm still waiting for Gail's prediction. Any idea how long she normally takes? I'm kind of looking forward to it. = )

i got it the following day. did you pay through paypal? if so, make sure you are checking your paypal email address. this is the one she sends it to.

just waiting for my second prediction from a jenny. all good fun! :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Conina said:


> Just a few days til we find out if Gail was right about mine!! Personally I don't think she's right, anyone else care to bet???

oooh im nervous for you. let's hope she's right! :thumbup:

if she isn't we will all be knocking on her spirit world door, all wanting a refund. she's making a packet out of us lot!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, she sure is! And no, I didn't pay through paypal as my paypal account is a business account so I just paid her with my Amex. I sent all her my details from my personal email. I guess I'll probably get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Conina

sumatwsimit said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Just a few days til we find out if Gail was right about mine!! Personally I don't think she's right, anyone else care to bet???
> 
> oooh im nervous for you. let's hope she's right! :thumbup:
> 
> if she isn't we will all be knocking on her spirit world door, all wanting a refund. she's making a packet out of us lot!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:Kicking her transparent spirit butt!!


----------



## Jennjenn

HELP - Okay so here's my question on IC - if there is a second line only after the 10 minute mark what does that mean?

Here's what I did - POAS - negative at first glance - throw it in the trash. Go back 1 hour later as I need to pee again - I dig through the trash to find it and there's a faint second line. Of course I will test again, but I don't need to pee now!!! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> HELP - Okay so here's my question on IC - if there is a second line only after the 10 minute mark what does that mean?
> 
> Here's what I did - POAS - negative at first glance - throw it in the trash. Go back 1 hour later as I need to pee again - I dig through the trash to find it and there's a faint second line. Of course I will test again, but I don't need to pee now!!! :dohh:

I would need to see the pic, but after an hour, you really should retest. :hugs:

I am not saying it isn't a BFP, but call it an evap for now.


----------



## Jennjenn

I did retest but my urine was like water...so I'll just wait until tomorrow am. I read online more about evap lines so I think it's probably that.


----------



## Indigo77

Conina....When r u testing? :coffee:


----------



## hugs3409

what is jenny's site?


----------



## cebethel

I'm saying nothing! :haha:


----------



## Mbababy

My avatar is my newer test done at 12 dpo....just wanted to add it as I know the rest of you were involved with my tests at 10 dpo. The line FINALLY got darker!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jennjenn said:


> HELP - Okay so here's my question on IC - if there is a second line only after the 10 minute mark what does that mean?
> 
> Here's what I did - POAS - negative at first glance - throw it in the trash. Go back 1 hour later as I need to pee again - I dig through the trash to find it and there's a faint second line. Of course I will test again, but I don't need to pee now!!! :dohh:

I hate to get you excited, but.... I have used probably over a 100 ic in my lifetime. I use the Wondfo ones myself. I have never had an evap line, mine stay stark white, even many, many days after using them. 

The only times I have gotten a 2nd line is when I have been pregnant. I got very faint lines in June and sure enough, I was pregnant. Unfortunately I had an early mc but I can tell you that the day before I miscarried the ic was still picking up a very faint line for me. The next day I had a blood test and my HCG was only 3 so they are very sensitive in my opinion.

I would retest tonight. Try not to drink fluids for 2-3 hours before the test. And I'll see if I can find pics of my very faint positives that I had in June with the IC.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mbababy said:


> My avatar is my newer test done at 12 dpo....just wanted to add it as I know the rest of you were involved with my tests at 10 dpo. The lines FINALLY got darker!

Yay Mbababy, that looks just perfect! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

I've been using them for several months as well and this is the first time I've ever seen an evap line. I'm not good at holding my pee - I'm an ice tea drinker so my bladder is working non- stop in the afternoons. Plus it's freakin' hot here - we're all trying to stay hydrated.


----------



## LLbean

ok, so starting to think Antibiotics affect an OPK result cause HELLO EWCM!

Taking antibiotics after Dye test...will be done tomorrow...
 



Attached Files:







Aug 4th.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

Antibiotics shouldn't interfere a test, but girl you are fertile! lol


----------



## LLbean

LOL I know right? Major buggers going on today!


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you don't even need the IVF!


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA remember I am getting on a plane to SFO tonight so kind of hard to DTD at my parents house!!!! Coming back Sunday night...OY!

Trying to get hubby to come home early before we have to leave for airport but not looking good...crap!


----------



## dachsundmom

Won't you have a rental car you can use? Lol


----------



## NorthStar

Just check into a cheap motel somewhere for a few hours and pretend you're having an affair. I couldn't DTD with my parents in the next room either - but you've gotta catch that egg LL!


----------



## LLbean

what is even worse is we will be sleeping in my grandfather's room...and both on twin size beds! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, you cannot have sex there, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, you cannot have sex there, lol.

Yes she can! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Quick and quiet, LL....


----------



## LLbean

I will try my best ladies...wish me luck HAHAHA


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> I will try my best ladies...wish me luck HAHAHA


*please let LL :sex: whilst in her grandfathers room on a twin bed - please don't let the bed be squeaky*


----------



## dachsundmom

Who is watching your pets?


----------



## Mbababy

LLbean said:


> I will try my best ladies...wish me luck HAHAHA

Good luck! (psst....the floor may squeak less than those twin beds I suspect.... ;) )


----------



## LLbean

yup I was thinking the floor too LOL...oh and my back is out today!!!!

My pets...I have someone from our Vet's office who will be House/pet sitting for us


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> yup I was thinking the floor too LOL...oh and my back is out today!!!!
> 
> My pets...I have someone from our Vet's office who will be House/pet sitting for us

Maybe you need to take a soft cup with you and do an AI with it lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yup I was thinking the floor too LOL...oh and my back is out today!!!!
> 
> My pets...I have someone from our Vet's office who will be House/pet sitting for us
> 
> Maybe you need to take a soft cup with you and do an AI with it lol!Click to expand...

LOL those were packed already HAHAHAHA...but for after ;-)


----------



## cebethel

Hey, so I heard that if you pee on dandelion leaves & they develop red blisters, then you are pregnant :haha:

I'm personally still hoping for a 3rd nipple :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've read that before too...I think it's the same as waiting to see if the rabbit dies, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I've read that before too...I think it's the same as waiting to see if the rabbit dies, lol

You pee on a rabbit? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've read that before too...I think it's the same as waiting to see if the rabbit dies, lol
> 
> You pee on a rabbit? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

We all know DMom would pee on anything...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've read that before too...I think it's the same as waiting to see if the rabbit dies, lol
> 
> You pee on a rabbit? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> We all know DMom would pee on anything...Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Anybody got a spare rabbit? :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

:rofl: Peeing on a rabbit, funniest thing I have heard in a long time, hahaha!


----------



## Mon_n_john

And LL, I would totally prefer the floor to the bed. We always seem to make the bed squeak and it freaks me out to think that my kids can hear us LOL!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado does!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God, Despie would die if she thought I wanted to piss on her rabbits, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Oh God, Despie would die if she thought I wanted to piss on her rabbits, lol.

 she would come after you with a club...:grr:....:haha:....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh God, Despie would die if she thought I wanted to piss on her rabbits, lol.
> 
> she would come after you with a club...:grr:....:haha:....Click to expand...

Could you exchange pissing on a rabbit for a rat? I got tons of rats you can piss on :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously? On CD6! EWCM too, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Uh, OK, that's just weird Dmom!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 245287
> 
> 
> Seriously? On CD6! EWCM too, lol.

What the fudgecake??


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk, lol. My fancy monitor predicted I wouldn't OV until next Tuesday.....hell!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That looks convincing... Hmmmm, maybe I should go POAS??


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yes, yes, let's all find something to go pee on! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, Chantal...I think you should.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK going to my POAS washroom on 3rd floor now... DH made me pick a washroom specifically for POAS, as there were pee cups and sticks throughout our house. Sigh...


----------



## Indigo77

Go get him DMom!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yeah, guess I'm going to have to do it later, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK, negative OPK. Won't bother posting a pic :haha:

Other funny news for today: needed to get measured for new bras, my tatas have shrunk from pre-pregnancy! So, pre-preg me: 30-DD. Nursing me: 32-G. New me? 28-C :pop:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...better get busy!!!


----------



## Indigo77

28C is good!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> 28C is good!

No wonder DH is complaining :dohh: It's HARD to find 28 inch bands though :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

You're a little one like Brooke, right? Awwww.....:awww:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> You're a little one like Brooke, right? Awwww.....:awww:

Yep, but with larger feet... :haha: I'm a size 5! 

Brooke, hope you're quiet because you're busy :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.

Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol

Hope you got some first!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: Brooke! Swim :spermy: swim!!!!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.
> 
> Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol
> 
> Hope you got some first!

Yup, on the plane as we speak!!! LOL

Sorry to report no action as of yet...and our flight was 2 hours late to depart so you know he will be knocked out tonight!:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







231310.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.
> 
> Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol
> 
> Hope you got some first!
> 
> Yup, on the plane as we speak!!! LOL
> 
> Sorry to report no action as of yet...and our flight was 2 hours late to depart so you know he will be knocked out tonight!:growlmad:Click to expand...


I don't see him being knocked out as an issue..........At least he won't make any noise! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you'd better join 'the mile high club!'


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think you'd better join 'the mile high club!'

Putting her legs up the wall should be interesting :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe being in the pressurized cabin will help hold everything in her, lol


----------



## Jennjenn

So jealous you are off to SFO. We went last year and had a blast :wine:


----------



## LLbean

ugh, had written this long post but 11:45 hit and VANISHED with the website offline maintanence deal...anyway...

I was saying you ladies have me cracking up in the plane with your mile high/LUTW plan ideas LOL...now the presurized cabin help...now there's a thought LOL

JennJenn, it's a very quick trip, basically only 2 days cause we arrive at midnight pretty much, Tomorrow we go to The Exploratorium with my daughter and her boyfriend, then dinner with my ex-brother-in-law...then Saturday lunch at Guaymas (Tiburon) to see my new BIL play ....sigh...love the food and the place but...LOL...and then we head to Bonfante Gardens with my parents and my adughter and her BF. Then we return on a 1:30pm fllight on Sunday so not much we can do that day...so no Napa ;-)


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 245287
> 
> 
> Seriously? On CD6! EWCM too, lol.

That must be the soy!!! Quick grab DH....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> Conina....When r u testing? :coffee:

God you girls can talk, and with no broadband in the new house I have to catch up at work :winkwink: Between the peeing on rabbits and the mile high club, I'm trying not to LOL at my desk!!

Indigo - not sure when I'll be testing, I was really trying to wait til she was (hopefully) late but I'm supposed to be out with the girls tomorrow afternoon and I was thinking I should test before then to see if I can have a wee :wine: or two.

But between the house move, my dad is in hospital, my mum was tested yesterday for a breast scare (thankfully nothing) I haven't even thought about it.

Don't suppose there's any chance of you ladies persuading me NOT to test???


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.
> 
> Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol
> 
> Hope you got some first!

I can't get my head round how i would use those softcups??? mine came in the post yesterday and i'm not looking forward to experimenting with them. I'll end up in A&E with one stuck up there :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Soft Cups are a bridge too far for me, but I look forward to your update after using it - I've heard stories of people getting them stuck "up there" LOL.


----------



## shmoo75

Peeing on rabbits, mile high club, pressurised cabin :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I knew I joined this thread for a reason.

Conina - I would:test: just to make sure if you can have :wine: or 2 and of course post a pic I am thinking positive thoughts that you get a :bfp: hun

I have decided I like poas OPK as I get to see a 2nd line:happydance::haha:it wasn't + but it was def there so will poas again tonight after DD has gone to bed. CBFM says Low so:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes Conina you should definitely POAS just so you know about the :wine: 

Think my O will be later this month - got a completely neg OPK this morning and should be beginning to darken by now but unless I O on cd 21 rather than 13 or 16 I am still out!


----------



## dachsundmom

Somebody besides me has to piss on something! Lol

I cannot face the idea of having to ask a doctor to remove a softcup from me, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

The whole idea of the softcups scares me. I to would be worried that it got stuck up there. lol

Looking forward to seeing all the August test pics posted here. i'm still trying to decide what to do.

Conina - :test: lol

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, what is the doctor advising?


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Dmom, I havent spoke to a doc and the EPAU have said nothing. Probably because with my levels as high as they were i probably wouldnt have O'd. Now they are considerably nearer the zero and at the rate that its coming down there should be little or no HCG in my blood come my appt next Thursday.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom my IC OPKs arrived today so I will start POAS later today :)

I'll try to sort photos for you :)


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh God, Despie would die if she thought I wanted to piss on her rabbits, lol.
> 
> she would come after you with a club...:grr:....:haha:....Click to expand...

Piss on my rabbits bitch and u are dead:grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::gun::gun::gun::ninja::ninja::haha::haha::haha:My god you guys are brilliant,ok I am laughing today wen i thought i couldn't ,bugger the packingxxxxxxxxi am staying on b&b,xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

This mornings OPK; not positive, but I think it's going to be an early OV.


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina,please pee on a stick ,I really need some good news,:hugs::hugs:Sorry to hear your dad is Ill Hun but glad your mum got the all clear,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Dmom my IC OPKs arrived today so I will start POAS later today :)
> 
> I'll try to sort photos for you :)

Awesome that was quick too!

I find a yoghurt pot (cleaned out LOL) to be the most suitable receptacle as I don't have Dmom's awesome accuracy:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 245433
> 
> 
> This mornings OPK; not positive, but I think it's going to be an early OV.

It's definitely approaching!:winkwink:

I started on the minipill today, as I feel convinced that AF was going to make an early appearance as a SE of the EPO, I have one really weird symptom that I get. Now to work out how many days to take it to try and co-ordinate my timings for OH being off in 3 weeks - it's a total PITA :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

I don't think I'll ever get Dmom's accuracy I can't even throw a ball straight :laugh2:

Dmom :hugs: 

Well my temps; cramps & CP could indicate ovulation on CD6 but only had CB digi OPK which gave a negative and no EWCM so who the heck knows with me :shrug: :)


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly keep testing, as you said your body is going through a lot of changes right now, and this cycle might be less predictable as a result, plus you're already covered as you did a BD - those pee sticks are really cheap so pee away HA HA


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I am waiting for a pic!

NS, I am thinking on the pill for 5, bleed 2 days later, and then OV.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.
> 
> Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol
> 
> Hope you got some first!
> 
> I can't get my head round how i would use those softcups??? mine came in the post yesterday and i'm not looking forward to experimenting with them. I'll end up in A&E with one stuck up there :dohh:Click to expand...

They are fab once u get used to them ,I got my bfp second time using them,there's a short clip on YouTube showing u how to use them,I usually lie dowfir or 30-60 mins before I started using them now I only lie for ten mins a d they keep all the swimmers in place,I love them jodes,u will get used to them,good luck hun,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I am waiting for a pic!
> 
> NS, I am thinking on the pill for 5, bleed 2 days later, and then OV.

That sounds about right, but without the EPO I'm an early ovulator so I might need to go 7 days of minipill.

But the last 2 cycles the early AF has caught me off guard, this time I'm not letting the bitch get me yet :gun: becuase that would mean no babymaking the next cycle!

No EPO next cycle either, :growlmad: this is pants, there was nothing wrong with my cycle before I started messing with that supplement.


----------



## dachsundmom

How much longer do you need to extend OV?


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey my test strip was positive this morning - saw the second line within 10 minutes. It's not as dark as the control line but I am testing 2 days early!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like it's sexy time!


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> Sounds like it's sexy time!

Well it was actually :bfp: results! Those lines I saw yesterday were present today before the 10 minute mark!


----------



## Macwooly

Jennjenn said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's sexy time!
> 
> Well it was actually :bfp: results! Those lines I saw yesterday were present today before the 10 minute mark!Click to expand...

Congratulations :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like it's sexy time!
> 
> Well it was actually :bfp: results! Those lines I saw yesterday were present today before the 10 minute mark!Click to expand...

What!!!!! OMFG! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Please post the pic! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Will do from work computer. I've taken like 10 tests in the last 24 hours.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> How much longer do you need to extend OV?

I need to O approximately 23 days time...:wacko:, anything much before that and OH is hundreds of miles away....so AF must be held at bay for the next 13 days, becuase I am NOT taking EPO next cycle to delay O, all it does is give me an early AF:nope:

Congrats JennJenn


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, go for 7 I think. Would your doc let you trigger your OV since she knows you're trying to time everything?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, go for 7 I think. Would your doc let you trigger your OV since she knows you're trying to time everything?

She said to try natural for 6 months before she'd consider meds, so I don't think so, to be honest it's more that I need to delay it:nope: this is working out to be impossible.

My OH is changing shifts in a couple of months and hopefully things will line up a bit better then:wacko: but IDK, I'm going to give it another couple of months of this bullshit with timing but also start exploring treatment options.


----------



## Macwooly

Ok here's today OPK:

the line is actually lighter than the CB digi OPK I did 2 days ago and pulled apart but stupidly didn't keep :dohh:

I will keep POAS and grabbing DH as FF thinks I am due to ovulate on Monday.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 050811.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NorthStar

OK well any line at all (for me) usually means O is approaching, so I test twice a day when I'm getting a line.


----------



## shmoo75

Jennjenn - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: huge congratulations hun. I am awaiting pics


----------



## Macwooly

I plan to POAS twice a day till Tuesday and then see what's happening then as that will be CD12 when I usually ovulate :)


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah well hopefully you will notice the line getting progressively darker.

But keep uploading the pics heh heh.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom will be proud my first step towards being a POAS addict :dance:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm still so impressed that Dmom does not require a yoghurt pot receptacle.

Truly impressed.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I plan to POAS twice a day till Tuesday and then see what's happening then as that will be CD12 when I usually ovulate :)

That's my plan too ,shud def o in the next week but the line today is already quite good,so cups at the ready,may bring a plank of wood on hols too so I can put my legs up it after bd:blush::haha::haha::haha::haha:Good luck Alex,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Cheers Despie :friend:

Hope you get that egg and gets those legs up girl :D :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Jen!!! :wohoo:

NS....what a PITA! :hugs:

Conina.....:test:.....i hope your father is ok....?

Wooly...pee away......:happydance:.....

Despie...:rofl:..... NOBODY will be peeing on your rabbits....:haha:

:wave: Brooke & Eva & Jodes ....:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie called me a bitch....:cry:

Actually, I love it! :happydance:

Wooly, I am very anxious to see your progression!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie called me a bitch....:cry:
> 
> Actually, I love it! :happydance:
> 
> Wooly, I am very anxious to see your progression!

Dmom.I actually love you,you make me laugh at least ten times a day and yes you are a prize biatch :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::kiss::kiss:only joking


----------



## dachsundmom

Hey, I'll take us laughing together over us crying together any day!


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> Conina.....:test:.....i hope your father is ok....?

Just heard dad's getting out today anyway so everything seems fine thanks.

He has a type of leukaemia which is very slow-acting (he's had it for a few years now) but it seems he's a bit anaemic (connected to the leukaemia) which has caused him to have palpitations and feel generally crap. He just needs to take it easy for a while.


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn great news!!! Stcky bean vibes!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hey, I'll take us laughing together over us crying together any day!

Me too Hun,me too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Conina.....:test:.....i hope your father is ok....?
> 
> Just heard dad's getting out today anyway so everything seems fine thanks.
> 
> He has a type of leukaemia which is very slow-acting (he's had it for a few years now) but it seems he's a bit anaemic (connected to the leukaemia) which has caused him to have palpitations and feel generally crap. He just needs to take it easy for a while.Click to expand...

Glad your dad is getting out today :thumbup: Hope he feels better soon and pray he fights the leukaemia :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

How do I post a picture of my hpt strip?


----------



## dachsundmom

use the paperclip icon on the 'go advanced' message; uplaod you pic and then go back into the icon and attach it. It's a two step process...you can use 'preview message' before you submit it, just to make sure you got the pic attach properly.

LL- I see the time change got you...I hope your legs are on the wall!


----------



## Jennjenn

So here it is...of course it's a pinker line than what is showing in the photo.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## dachsundmom

That is a clear BFP!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Gracias!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am all propped up, but I cannot get myself to use softcups, lol.
> 
> Elizabeth...aren't you on a plane to the West Coast? lol
> 
> Hope you got some first!
> 
> I can't get my head round how i would use those softcups??? mine came in the post yesterday and i'm not looking forward to experimenting with them. I'll end up in A&E with one stuck up there :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> They are fab once u get used to them ,I got my bfp second time using them,there's a short clip on YouTube showing u how to use them,I usually lie dowfir or 30-60 mins before I started using them now I only lie for ten mins a d they keep all the swimmers in place,I love them jodes,u will get used to them,good luck hun,xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

OMG i'm just laughing to myself thinking about it it scares the shit out of me!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:

Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes I am so sorry to hear about your sister. I will pray that she gets better soon. Thank God there are many new advances in fighting cancer. Hugs.

Jenn, I am so happy for you! I knew that was a BFP because those things have never given me an evap line. Congrats!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:
> 
> Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks Mon she will get a date to go in and have the lump removed and tested and then chemo. She's a fighter though!! x


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:
> 
> Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:
> 
> Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx

OMG Jodes - I hope they caught it early. How old is she? Keep us posted - I know several women who have survived, so my FX are crossed.

Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Jennjenn

MON - I thought that too since I'd never seen an evap line before. Still I'm trying not to get too excited these first few weeks.


----------



## Mon_n_john

OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

That is fantastic news Hun,So happy for you,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am SO happy! Thank you Despie! I know the treatment will be very expensive but the success rate is very high, 80%!


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> I am SO happy! Thank you Despie! I know the treatment will be very expensive but the success rate is very high, 80%!

Am so happy for you,I asked for these tests after my tenth loss two weeks ago and was told they don't do them in northern Ireland ,I would have to go elsewhere ,I have been told I have the sticky blood syndrome and was taking heparin but I also have rheumatoid arthritis and I believe it's my immune system attacking my babies,I have an apt in three weeks and am gonna inquire again ,do you know wot the treatment is gonna be for you ?xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Mon_n_john said:


> I am SO happy! Thank you Despie! I know the treatment will be very expensive but the success rate is very high, 80%!

So glad you have a reason other than the standard "Your to old" as I've gotten... Good luck and onto sticky baby dust...:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Jodie. Fingers crossed for your sister!

Conina, glad your dad is doing better :hugs:

Jenn that's definitely an early :bfp: Sending sticky vibes to beanie!


----------



## sadie

Dachsund, love your new picture!! I cant upload a foto to my account using the device I have.... You guys all have great pictures! 

My softcups arrived in the post on monday and I am hoping that I will not have to use them for a long time!! They sound great for after bedding as well as for AF, but as I said, let them gather dust!


----------



## sadie

Mon_n_john said:


> I am SO happy! Thank you Despie! I know the treatment will be very expensive but the success rate is very high, 80%!


This is the best news I have heard all day!!!!!! Im so happy for you, Mon!


----------



## Jennjenn

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

Sounds like wonderful news! Get it shakin'!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I am SO happy! Thank you Despie! I know the treatment will be very expensive but the success rate is very high, 80%!
> 
> Am so happy for you,I asked for these tests after my tenth loss two weeks ago and was told they don't do them in northern Ireland ,I would have to go elsewhere ,I have been told I have the sticky blood syndrome and was taking heparin but I also have rheumatoid arthritis and I believe it's my immune system attacking my babies,I have an apt in three weeks and am gonna inquire again ,do you know wot the treatment is gonna be for you ?xxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I haven't spoken to my doc yet because she's on vacation but from what I have reserched and the nurse said the treatment will be IVIG which is intravenous immunoglobin treatment. It will either be once a month or 3 times a month up to my 28th week of pregnancy. 

I can't tell you all what a great relief this is. My Dr. suggested the test and my husband was kind of against it thinking there was no way this would be the problem. Who knew? She was right and I am SO glad I pushed to have the test regardless of DH's opinion. He is pretty happy that we have an answer too.

From now on I will never doubt what my RE tells me, she's a genius.

Desperado with that many losses I really think you need these special tests. Can you travel out of the country to have them done or just have your blood shipped abroad? I think it would be worth it.


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

Mon that is awesome news, I'm so pleased that they have figured out what's wrong with you :thumbup: and can fix it - brilliant:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Dachsund, love your new picture!! I cant upload a foto to my account using the device I have.... You guys all have great pictures!
> 
> My softcups arrived in the post on monday and I am hoping that I will not have to use them for a long time!! They sound great for after bedding as well as for AF, but as I said, let them gather dust!

Thank Eva! She makes all of the wonderful pics that you have seen as my avatar...her dog Roxy and Mr. Porkchop are married, lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

I saw your new pic and was admiring it. Makes me want a puppy, but not yet!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I just saw a dog in the movie Marmaduke that looks just like Porkchop!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Jennjenn said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:
> 
> Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx
> 
> OMG Jodes - I hope they caught it early. How old is she? Keep us posted - I know several women who have survived, so my FX are crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats.Click to expand...

I hope so too she's 47 but very fit and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry to hear about your sis, Jodes.....FXed she beats it....:hug:
Conina...glad your father is out of the hospital...:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Fab news Mon woohoo!!!! Sorry Mon to be a :dohh: but what have they tested you for? :hugs: xx


----------



## Conina

Jodes so sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: but as you say she's a fighter.

Mon that's fab news!! So glad you have some answers hun

AFM, still resisting testing. Just don't want to see a BFN. But CP is still super high. That's a good thing, right??


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes lots of hugs for your sister :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Fab news Mon woohoo!!!! Sorry Mon to be a :dohh: but what have they tested you for? :hugs: xx

Not at all hun, you have to be a scientist to know what the heck they are talking about, it's pretty confusing stuff!

I was tested for immune issues that might interfere with the embryo implanting. I had 3 tests, APA, EFT, and RIP. It was the RIP that I came back positive for. RIP stands for Reproductive immuno phenotype. Of these there are many cells that can show up out of normal levels in the RIP test. The one that was high for me was CD 56. CD 56 is natural killer cells. 

These are the types of cells that fight things such as cancer off. So they aren't a bad thing but when you have them in numbers that are too high they can go after an implanting embryo too. The cells basically attach the developing embryo and placenta. :nope: Mine were quite high at 20.6. A normal range is 3-12. Anything over 18 is supposed to be pretty bad.

The treatment consists of giving me intravenous immunoglobin that will supress my own immune system and allow the embryo to implant. I would need it until I am about 28 weeks pregnant, probabbly once a month. The bad news is that it is VERY expensive, somewhere around $1,500US per dose from what I have found online and I highly doubt that my insurance will cover it, though we will try. The estimate for a full term pregnancy is around $10,000, eeek! :wacko:

On the bright side, DH and I recently sold some land we owned and actually have around $10k put away. The other good news is that it is has an 80% success rate. I'm really hoping my doc's prices are cheaper and for all I know, she may suggest a different treatment protocol but I am bracing myself for the high prices.

Even so, I really am relieved because I don't have to wonder anymore. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad Conina i hope he gets better. Get testing girl i have a really good feeling about you :hugs:
> 
> Well i've just had some bad news my sister has breast cancer :cry: i'm still trying to get my head round it. I better get some good news soon! Lovely to hear Jen you have your BFP and great pic. Congtratulations love xxxx

Jodes I'm sorry to hear of your sister's diagnosis, but as you said she is normally fit and healthy, two of my oldest friends are survivors of breast cancer in recent years, both were diagnosed in their mid thirties, and both have made a full recovery and are back to full strength, so your sister can and will beat this thing.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck Mon! Sounds like that 10 grand will come in handy! Check online and see if there are any foundations that help pay for those types of costs...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Great idea Jenn, will do!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tonight's OPK...this test seemed to be lacking on the dye.


----------



## Indigo77

Go get him!


----------



## dachsundmom

In a few, lol. He's taking DD for ice cream, lol.


----------



## amommy

Mine were really lacking dye also, but finally got dark enough!! Only positive for about 8 hours, good thing I checked it often!! And I took a $tree OPK today to make sure it wasn't just those IC OPKS and it is stark negative!! I am hoping this means I caught the egg! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you did too!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm lacking in dye seems to be the theme. Did mine when came home from work and control line is fainter than normal, despite really concentrated pee. Negative, but EWCM. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, I think you coverline is going to be lower this cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree, does soy do that? Was just wondering about that today!


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk if it does or not; I have someone's chart that I could check. But, I think mine will be lower as well.


----------



## cebethel

I'm getting the dreaded "I want to test" urge :( I do & I don't want to test, all at the same time :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I believe in the sasqwatch, lol!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Eva :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, I believe in the sasqwatch, lol!

Im also starting to SS :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, this one time...whatcha got?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, this one time...whatcha got?

Its pitiful........all I got are cramps & sore boobs

No drippy eyes, third nipple, forehead horn or achy pits lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Your chart looks much different this month.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Your chart looks much different this month.

Maybe Im manifesting a different temp & symptoms? lol

Shouldnt DH be back from getting ice cream yet? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, we're done, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Your chart does look different....Are you doing anything new? 
Red velvet cake icecream?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Yout chart does look different....Are you doing anything new?
> Red velvet cake icecream?

Nothing different. Just fish oil tabs & pre natals in the morning :thumbup:

Mmmmm red velvet cake ice cream........yummo!

Hows H doing Indigo?


----------



## Indigo77

She ate dinner, went outside for a while, and then came in and pooped on the carpet....:haha: Now she is sleeping in her crate in the master with everyone else...

She is much better, thanks...We just need to fatten her up a bit and get rid of the worms....Her scar is horrible....They had to cut her waaaay open....and they used staples...They were hoping to see an increase in her red blood cell count, but are satisfied that the count at least did not go down...She is like velcro with DH....it's very sweet to see...

How are yours? Is Austin excited to start school? What did you think of his teacher?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well as long as we are symptom spotting LOL... I just had some spotting about an hour ago. Not red, but more like brown tinged with some CM so I am assuming it might be implantation bleeding. I am 7 DPO today so the timing is right. I've also having quite a bit of cramping tonight.

Fingers crossed that if I am pregnant my stupid elevated natural killer cells won't interfere. All I can do is pray for now. My Dr. is on vacation. Her timing sucks lol!


----------



## shmoo75

Mon_n_john - fx it is implantation and your Dr should liase with you before going on holiday how dare he/she!!!!

AFM - DD was a right moo bag last night!!! Never mind she doesn't do it every night and as she is learning to walk(has taken a fair few unaided steps but she is not at the stage where is safe to leave walking without supervision:haha::haha:)so I suppose some bad nights sleep is to be expected and it is freakin hot in her room 25C that is with a window open and a fan on!!! Never mind. I am posting my OPK pics. The 1st pic is of the one I did last night and the 2nd is of the one I did this morning:



we shall see what tonights one looks like and CBFM still says Low


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:



> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Fab news Mon woohoo!!!! Sorry Mon to be a :dohh: but what have they tested you for? :hugs: xx
> 
> Not at all hun, you have to be a scientist to know what the heck they are talking about, it's pretty confusing stuff!
> 
> I was tested for immune issues that might interfere with the embryo implanting. I had 3 tests, APA, EFT, and RIP. It was the RIP that I came back positive for. RIP stands for Reproductive immuno phenotype. Of these there are many cells that can show up out of normal levels in the RIP test. The one that was high for me was CD 56. CD 56 is natural killer cells.
> 
> These are the types of cells that fight things such as cancer off. So they aren't a bad thing but when you have them in numbers that are too high they can go after an implanting embryo too. The cells basically attach the developing embryo and placenta. :nope: Mine were quite high at 20.6. A normal range is 3-12. Anything over 18 is supposed to be pretty bad.
> 
> The treatment consists of giving me intravenous immunoglobin that will supress my own immune system and allow the embryo to implant. I would need it until I am about 28 weeks pregnant, probabbly once a month. The bad news is that it is VERY expensive, somewhere around $1,500US per dose from what I have found online and I highly doubt that my insurance will cover it, though we will try. The estimate for a full term pregnancy is around $10,000, eeek! :wacko:
> 
> On the bright side, DH and I recently sold some land we owned and actually have around $10k put away. The other good news is that it is has an 80% success rate. I'm really hoping my doc's prices are cheaper and for all I know, she may suggest a different treatment protocol but I am bracing myself for the high prices.
> 
> Even so, I really am relieved because I don't have to wonder anymore. :happydance:Click to expand...

Blimey it's amazing what they can found nowadays. But the cost wow at least you have some savings and the 80% success rate well even better news. Thanks for explaining it to me and i wish you loads of luck and get that sticky bean xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

I have a question about my temps and i know you ladies are the best people to ask :flower:

I've go onto FF and and the website to adjust my temps because i'm waking from 4.00am to 6.00am for the past 3 days. For my 1st temp i got 95.44 at 6.00am and the following other 2 days i got 96.88 at 5.35am and todays at 96.80 at 4.00am i have done all the adjusting. I do however find it weird how i got 95.44 at a later time??? I'm just wanting confirmation that i'm doing everything right? because from Thursday to Fridays temps it's a massive jump up. I think i need to do that course. Sorry for being a :dohh: but i want to get it right. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes I have decided to ignore changing the temps! I woke up one morning at 4am and thought I would take my temp as an experiment then went back to sleep and took it again when I woke up at 6am and it was exactly the same. I want to try it a few more times just to see if that was a fluke but haven't got round to it yet!

POASed this morning and got a really dark OPK, typical the darkest I have ever got and nothing I can do about it lol!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo glad to hear Honey is on the mend :)

Butterfly what a bum that it's your most definite positive OPK to date and nothing you can do with it :hugs:

Well I've done another OPK and there is no second line so think my ovulation was CD6. DH could see the one yesterday when I couldn't and he can't see one today so I'm trusting him.

I would put up a photo but got it all laid out to take the picture when one of my cats jump onto it knocking it too the floor at which point one of the dogs grabbed it and ran into the garden with it. But the time I got it back it was muddy and filthy and even the control was not able to be seen.

FF isn't telling me much yet and no temp recorded today as my temp today was a bust due to DH opening all the windows in the bedroom in the night as well as putting 2 extra fans on when one was already on and then he stole all the bedding so I woke up freezing :(


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> I would put up a photo but got it all laid out to take the picture when one of my cats jump onto it knocking it too the floor at which point one of the dogs grabbed it and ran into the garden with it. But the time I got it back it was muddy and filthy and even the control was not able to be seen.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:.....There is never a dull moment in Wooly's household....

Butterfly....How frustrating! :hugs:

Jodes....I used to adjust my temps, but I do not anymore....I just note the time in FF now....Also, now that we have the AC running all the time, I am finding that if my DH also turns on the fan full blast, :growlmad: I wake up much cooler than usual....Was the room cooler than usual?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I would put up a photo but got it all laid out to take the picture when one of my cats jump onto it knocking it too the floor at which point one of the dogs grabbed it and ran into the garden with it. But the time I got it back it was muddy and filthy and even the control was not able to be seen.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:.....There is never a dull moment in Wooly's household....
> 
> Butterfly....How frustrating! :hugs:
> 
> Jodes....I used to adjust my temps, but I do not anymore....I just note the time in FF now....Also, now that we have the AC running all the time, I am finding that if my DH also turns on the fan full blast, :growlmad: I wake up much cooler than usual....Was the room cooler than usual?Click to expand...

yeah i suppose it was much cooler that morning. I will just continue to take it when i wake up thats if i happen to wake before my alarm at 6.00am and just record it on FF and the time i took it. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Would I need to adjust my temp if I wome up 30 minutes earlier than my regular 5am alarm? I rolled over & thought I should do my temp then because I had to go to the bathroom REALLY bad :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> Would I need to adjust my temp if I wome up 30 minutes earlier than my regular 5am alarm? I rolled over & thought I should do my temp then because I had to go to the bathroom REALLY bad :wacko:

:test:


----------



## Jodes2011

cebethel said:


> Would I need to adjust my temp if I wome up 30 minutes earlier than my regular 5am alarm? I rolled over & thought I should do my temp then because I had to go to the bathroom REALLY bad :wacko:

Well i would say yes because thats the advice i've been given by some of the ladies on here but i don't think it matters too much when it's just 30mins difference.


----------



## Indigo77

I like your chart, Eva.....:thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Jennjenn said:


> Hey my test strip was positive this morning - saw the second line within 10 minutes. It's not as dark as the control line but I am testing 2 days early!

Yay!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mbababy

Mon_n_john said:


> OH MY GOD ladies, I just heard back from my RE's nurse. My test results are in for the immunity blood panel: My RIP test for CD 56-16+ ANK came back very high at 20.6. That is why I am having all these miscarriages! I finally have a reason!!! And there is a treatment, oh my god, I'm shaking. I don't know if to cry or laugh but I am so happy to have a reason.

Great news!!!! Happy for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Well looking at yesterday's temp Eva I believe in the sasquatch :thumbup:

Sending loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## Mbababy

Sorry to hear about your sister, Jodes....thinking positive thoughts for her...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, I need opinions please...this is obviously a positive OPK. Early, but I can live with it.

My monitor says I won't OV until next Thursday and FF says Wednesday. Is it just a long surge bc of the soy? :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I'm not sure with soy sorry!


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Eva, that chart is amazing! I adjust anything over ten minutes, but that spike is big.

I will not tell you what I think you should do....but I might text it to you later if I don't see pics, lol


----------



## Indigo77

I think I had a 3 day surge on soy...My guess is that you will ovulate on Monday....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> OMG Eva, that chart is amazing! I adjust anything over ten minutes, but that spike is big.
> 
> I will not tell you what I think you should do....but I might text it to you later if I don't see pics, lol

:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Monday would be good!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, there are much better drugs for delaying it vs. the pill.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 245872
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need opinions please...this is obviously a positive OPK. Early, but I can live with it.
> 
> My monitor says I won't OV until next Thursday and FF says Wednesday. Is it just a long surge bc of the soy? :wacko:

It possibly could be but I would make sure to BD as much as possible to cover your bases! I am sure you recall my long string of positives last cycle!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I thought you long string of positives were after FF confirmed OV?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

My +'s started on CD9 although I recorded a - that morning up until CD12 and I ovulated CD11 but didn't get my crosshairs on FF until CD14...


----------



## dachsundmom

I recorded this one on FF, we'll see what I get, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

cebethel said:


> Would I need to adjust my temp if I wome up 30 minutes earlier than my regular 5am alarm? I rolled over & thought I should do my temp then because I had to go to the bathroom REALLY bad :wacko:

Oooo, Eva I love your chart, it looks great! Fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, there are much better drugs for delaying it vs. the pill.

Really? That was all that was on offer from my doc, and all I could find on google, which is why I'm considering in 2 months time the treatment/trigger shot combo - cos I'm tearing my hair out every month as it is:wacko::wacko:

I'm absolutely open to any suggestions?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, that's a positive OPK!!! :dance:

Mine, on the other hand, are still completely negative. On CD11 today. So evidently soy doesn't do much for me, as I am nearing my "normal" O time by now :shrug: I did have EWCM last night though, so I may possibly O a couple of days earlier than my normal CD16-18.


----------



## Indigo77

NS...I really think you should invest in a semen storage unit and learn how to self-inseminate at home instead of messing with your body's natural rhythms.....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> NS...I really think you should invest in a semen storage unit and learn how to self-inseminate at home instead of messing with your body's natural rhythms.....:hugs:

Is there such a things as a semen storage unit?! Gonna have to google that or see if amazon sell it!


----------



## cebethel

So I caved & tested............

I stared & stared, then called DH in for second opinion......he saw what I saw......a very very very faint line! It was within 5 mins

I dont know what to think :shrug: maybe I should test later too?


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> So I caved & tested............
> 
> I stared & stared, then called DH in for second opinion......he saw what I saw......a very very very faint line! It was within 5 mins
> 
> I dont know what to think :shrug: maybe I should test later too?

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Had a good feeling about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Of course you have to test later, keep on POASing!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> So I caved & tested............
> 
> I stared & stared, then called DH in for second opinion......he saw what I saw......a very very very faint line! It was within 5 mins
> 
> I dont know what to think :shrug: maybe I should test later too?

OMG :D Keeping FXed and praying like mad that this is your BFP and the lines keep getting darker and that it is the start of a happy, healthy, successful full term pregnancy :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Ladies Im still alive but a pain to check via cell and limited also in time away from people who watch over my cell to see what I am doing so know I am thinking of you all, and will catch up tomorrow as soon as I can log on in the plane back...oh, got to BD last night (just had to, very quietly lol) and no LUTW but I got the instead cup in there best I could. Want to post OPK pics to show where Im at but cant using cell (no wireless connection at my parents house) so again, you will be bombarded tomorrow by me from the "friendly skies"

BFPs and dust and sticky beans to all!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Eva I am SO happy for you! Keep POAS and please post pics!!! So excited for you.


----------



## Indigo77

Eva!!!! PLEASE POST a pic!?!?!?!?

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva!!!!
where are you.?????


----------



## Indigo77

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

_Eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:telephone::telephone::telephone::telephone::telephone:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## cebethel

Pic 1 - FRER, not fmu
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-FRHPT-AUGUST6TH2011-1.jpg

Pic 2 - Wonfo cheapie
https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

I see a line on both :happydance: :headspin:

So chuffed for you and praying this is a sticky bean for you :dust:

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

That's not even faint, that's a real line and I'm on my phone!
:yipee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Eva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw these pics earlier and this one did not believe there was a line! She had to dig the IC out of the trash for me.


----------



## mrsdh

Congratulations Eva !!!!! Woo hoo !!!! Xx


----------



## shmoo75

cebethel - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby: so so so so so so so happy for you!!! Those are beautiful :bfp:'s 

So how many :bfp:'s for August so far 3 or is it 4? Wow!!! No pressure on the rest of us ladies then:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Both lines are there...clear as day....no question about it....So very happy right now, I could....:cry:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


What was DH's reaction?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm :cry: for everyone!


----------



## shmoo75

The only reason I will be poas hpt style on 31/08 I refuse to wait until September to poas:haha::haha: with my god damn long cyles I wont get a Peak on my CBFM or a + on an OPK for at least another 12 days!!!!!!! so testing on 31/08 is probably to early for me but, can't go all August without poas!!!!!!


----------



## cebethel

Bugger it, now I'm crying :cry:

DH was shocked but very happy! I'm still partly in denial. I may POAS like twice a day now lol

Indigo.....NOW can I ask how H is doing? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, how many stick have you peed on today?

And yes, how is our H? We need a pic of her for Eva to photoshop!


----------



## Macwooly

Eva you POAS as often as you want because those lines are gorgeous and will get more so :D

Hugs for P :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: 

H is fine...She ate her food and then pushed L out of the way and ate all of L's food.....L just stood there and let her...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is H now the alpha dog?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, how many stick have you peed on today?
> 
> And yes, how is our H? We need a pic of her for Eva to photoshop!

Just 3.........so far :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :haha:
> 
> H is fine...She ate her food and then pushed L out of the way and ate all of L's food.....L just stood there and let her...:haha:

Wow, L just watched?? H is a tough broad! :haha:

WE NEED MORE PICS!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

No....L 'let' her this time...but I doubt that will last...
Neither of them are alpha....DH and I are alpha....then F & AC....they both are zeta...:haha:


----------



## cebethel

PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I'm just Porky's bitch, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/5c7dfb4b.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/1b682b90.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

They were meant to be together!


----------



## dachsundmom

I played with Eva's test bc it is soooo pretty! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think I'm just Porky's bitch, lol.

We all agree! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/5c7dfb4b.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/1b682b90.jpg

Awww they love each other!! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I have to say...I am quite impressed at how cool L has been with everything...It could have easily gone the other way....


----------



## Indigo77

Your turn....

Eva....show us all 3 tests in the same frame?...:happydance:
Brooke....let's see your makeup collection?....:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

let me eat my ramen and I will try and get a photo, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll have to lay it out on my bed first, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

cebethel said:


> Pic 1 - FRER, not fmu
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-FRHPT-AUGUST6TH2011-1.jpg
> 
> Pic 2 - Wonfo cheapie
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg

OMG, I am SO happy for you Eva, yay! After seeing your chart I just knew you were preggers, congrats!!! H&H :cloud9: to you!


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Pic 1 - FRER, not fmu
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-FRHPT-AUGUST6TH2011-1.jpg
> 
> Pic 2 - Wonfo cheapie
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg

Holy crap I go away for one day and u are up the duff :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought 'up the duff' meant broke! lol


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Bugger it, now I'm crying :cry:
> 
> DH was shocked but very happy! I'm still partly in denial. I may POAS like twice a day now lol
> 
> Indigo.....NOW can I ask how H is doing? :haha:

U have made my holiday the best ever,so so happy,love u lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Bugger it, now I'm crying :cry:
> 
> DH was shocked but very happy! I'm still partly in denial. I may POAS like twice a day now lol
> 
> Indigo.....NOW can I ask how H is doing? :haha:
> 
> U have made my holiday the best ever,so so happy,love u lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Love you ladies! Yep, cryin again :cry: :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I'll have to lay it out on my bed first, lol

Hope you have better lucky than I did getting a photo :haha:

Dmom I get the confusion on "up the duff" which means pregnant because if something is broken or doesn't work as say "it is duff"


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I thought 'up the duff' meant broke! lol

Quit yapping, eat your noodles & post the makeup collection pic!! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Your turn....
> 
> Eva....show us all 3 tests in the same frame?...:happydance:
> Brooke....let's see your makeup collection?....:happydance:

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/10dpo-PROGRESSIONPIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg

Now where is that make up collection?

I GET FIRST DIBS IF YOU DECIDE YOU DON'T WANT IT ANYMORE!! :haha: Yes, I HAD to yell :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

The lines are so dark already!!!! :happydance:

Wooly & Despie...We want a snapshot from you, too! C'mon ladies...It's 'show-and-tell' time...:happydance:

Eva...my DH wanted me to congratulate you and your DH....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I cannot layout my whole collection in front of my husband...it will kill him and he will take my wallet, lol. I am going to do it over many,many photos.

For starters, these are my favorites right now; I use these everyday. The perfume is by Bobbi Brown and called Beach. It really does smell like the beach, lol. It is my go to for summer.

If you need mascara, I highly recommend this one 'Fairydrops.' Doesn't run or smudge, very easy to remove.

Btw, I added in a pic of my OPK from tonight...I get very strong surges and a lot of times, will not have enough dye for a control line...like the test tonight.


----------



## babyforus

Congratulations Eva!!!! you must be :cloud9: :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck to the rest of the August testers!!!!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> The lines are so dark already!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wooly & Despie...We want a snapshot from you, too! C'mon ladies...It's 'show-and-tell' time...:happydance:
> 
> Eva...my DH wanted me to congratulate you and your DH....:thumbup:

Thanx Mr Indigo :hugs:

YES! Show & tell time!! 

As a side note, which has nothing to to with ttc. I found angry birds stuffed toys at walmart! ha! I want them all! 

As another side note that really has nothing to ttc. Walmart went & removed all the bench seats :( Where am I supposed to plonk my big butt down?? :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

What is everything else?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 246138
> 
> 
> View attachment 246139
> 
> 
> Girls, I cannot layout my whole collection in front of my husband...it will kill him and he will take my wallet, lol. I am going to do it over many,many photos.
> 
> For starters, these are my favorites right now; I use these everyday. The perfume is by Bobbi Brown and called Beach. It really does smell like the beach, lol. It is my go to for summer.
> 
> If you need mascara, I highly recommend this one 'Fairydrops.' Doesn't run or smudge, very easy to remove.
> 
> Btw, I added in a pic of my OPK from tonight...I get very strong surges and a lot of times, will not have enough dye for a control line...like the test tonight.

DE SLICK!! I have a "deluxe" tester of de-slick in a tube...........my face is oilier than............I dunno, its just oily :haha:

Sephora link to "fairy drops" https://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P281302


----------



## Indigo77

Why did they remove them?

Eva...did you keep some of Austin's baby things...or are you starting from scratch?

Will you do an _Angry Birds_ theme for the nursery?...:haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Why did they remove them?
> 
> Eva...did you keep some of Austin's baby things...or are you starting from scratch?
> 
> Will you do an _Angry Birds_ theme for the nursery?...:haha:

I kept almost everything except for baby clothes :thumbup: 

If DH had his way, it would be some woodland camo theme :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

There are two eyeshadows, a Lancome primer, and a DDF face treatment made for acne, but I use it as a wrinkle preventer bc I cannot use Retin A while TTC...saddest day of my life when I had to throw that out, lol.

Hellz no to camo. :growlmad:

Look at Pottery Barn Kids.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh I love Pottery Barn Kids! DH is a police officer so our DS's nursery was a police car theme from their nursery collection. So cute!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Evaaaaaaa:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG I'm so happy for you and DH, congrats dear and I can't believe how nice and dark the line is getting just today!!!!!!!!!!!

That is 4 for August and we're only the 6th!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke! LOVE Pottery Barn Kids!
This will be Zoë's big girl room furniture and colours, my mom is quilting a little fairy bedding set for her :cloud9: We picked out all the fabric while we were there this last week!
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgir/romnurgdg/


----------



## Indigo77

Beautiful!


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke! LOVE Pottery Barn Kids!
> This will be Zoë's big girl room furniture and colours, my mom is quilting a little fairy bedding set for her :cloud9: We picked out all the fabric while we were there this last week!
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgir/romnurgdg/

OMG sooooo pretty!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Very nice Junebug!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks! Trying to stay away from the stereotypical all pink girl's room :thumbup:

Eva, I've been grinning like a fool for the last 15 minutes :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BTW, Brooke I can't get over how dark your OPK is already so early in your cycle! Lucky you, you can move on to the TWW soon :hugs:

Mine are still negative. Seems soy did nothing for me :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Some people get a late surge on soy...no distress!

My DD's room was a pink and brown set from PBK...I loved everything about it.

Ever shop at Gymboree?


----------



## Indigo77

I looked at all of them....the one you chose is my favorite....:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I do Brooke, but we Canadians get slammed on import duties EVERY SINGLE TIME we order from Gymboree :nope: I find that in stores, they never have the right size... Weird, I buy a lot of stuff from the US online, but only consistently with Gymboree will I pay outrageous importing fees (like $25 on a $52 purchase, most recently). I give up...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Some people get a late surge on soy...no distress!
> 
> My DD's room was a pink and brown set from PBK...I loved everything about it.
> 
> Ever shop at Gymboree?

ACK DH is leaving to go out of town on August 14th, if I have a late surge, August is out for me :cry:

My room as a kid was green (really light) and pink with white furniture. I felt like I was in little girl's paradise! I really wanted to incorporate green. And I LOVE fairies!

I really really like the pink and brown, or blue and brown combos too!


----------



## dachsundmom

You aren't out!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> You aren't out!

YET! Let's hope soy won't make me O later than next Monday (I guess I'll be OK to O one day after he leaves MAX as long as we BD!!!) which will be CD19 for me. I've O'ed as late as CD20 lately (that was in June...).

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How far of a drive will DH be from you?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

5 hours... And I'll be home alone with my 14 month old!

He's going to band camp. The man won't grow up :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought you had family staying with you to help out?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I thought you had family staying with you to help out?

Yup, my sister just moved here (she arrived with us last Sunday but has been partying in Vegas with friends since Monday, coming back tomorrow). Thing is, she'll only be working as our nanny from 8AM-6PM. And off on weekends. Even if I could ask her for extra help, I can't miss work. So if I O late, it'll hopefully be for September, but then things get tricky, as he is only here for a total of 1 week for Sept! Heaven forbid I should O outside that one week!!! Oh man, starting to get stressed now :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

So no way you guys could meet half-way at a cheap motel? Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> So no way you guys could meet half-way at a cheap motel? Lol

Take lysol spray & lysol wipes!!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLLL It would more likely be on the side of the highway as he'll be in the middle of nowhere, in the bushes. Hmmmm, I'm sure I could convince him, today he told me for this cycle when we start BD'ing that I need to stay with my LUTW for 30 minutes, even offered to bring me my new iPad2 (which should be arriving right on time) so that I can entertain myself.


----------



## dachsundmom

Just think of it as spicing up your sex life, lol. It actually sounds like it could be fun! There has got to be a night that the baby is sleeping and your sis is home, but doesn't actually have to be hands on; she can just do her thing and listen to the baby monitor.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Speaking of which, I assumed you've had your LUTW with that OPK Brooke? :winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Just think of it as spicing up your sex life, lol. It actually sounds like it could be fun! There has got to be a night that the baby is sleeping and your sis is home, but doesn't actually have to be hands on; she can just do her thing and listen to the baby monitor.

For sure I could talk her into it, especially if I tell her a new niece or nephew might come out of it :winkwink: She LOVES being an auntie 

And yup, I agree, that is one way to spice up your sex life alright! We have a Mazda5, good excuse to test out the suspension :haha: The 3rd row folds down completely so it would work if need be!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL you've actually managed to cheer me up significantly, finding the idea of a middle of nowhere booty call kind of funny :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well Chantal, I think you have solved your dilemma! Lol.

My legs have been up the wall the last three night...right now their up the back of the couch!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: :thumbup:
Go :spermy: go!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Go :spermy: go!!!! My fingers and toes are crossed for you :hugs:

I got crossed eyes covered!! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOLLLLL It would more likely be on the side of the highway as he'll be in the middle of nowhere, in the bushes. Hmmmm, I'm sure I could convince him, today he told me for this cycle when we start BD'ing that I need to stay with my LUTW for 30 minutes, even offered to bring me my new iPad2 (which should be arriving right on time) so that I can entertain myself.

Bush humping sounds fantastic! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

If she comes home with poison ivy....there's going to be hell to pay....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm hoping she doesn't get arrested, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> If she comes home with poison ivy....there's going to be hell to pay....

Isn't wizz supposed to help with the itch? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....someone will have to pee on her....:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Yes....someone will have to pee on her....:rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Wait....Are u thinking of the jellyfish? I think u pee on someone if they get stung by a jellyfish....

Or is it both?

Pee cures it ALL!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a damn jellyfish! Lol...:haha::haha::haha:

I'll just send her Porky.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Wait....Are u thinking of the jellyfish? I think u pee on someone if they get stung by a jellyfish....
> 
> Or is it both?
> 
> Pee cures it ALL!!!

DH is at a kids b'day party (I made him take Austin...lol) & he texts me to tell me he got bit my skeeto's.

I told him to hurry up & piss on his own leg to avoid the west nile virus

He was not amused :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It's a damn jellyfish! Lol...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I'll just send her Porky.

Wait, will Porky piss on her leg or hump it?? :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

He pisses and humps simultaneously, so either way, the girl is in really good shape!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> He pisses and humps simultaneously, so either way, the girl is in really good shape!

That's multitasking at it's finest! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

After reading this....there is NO WAY she will get poison ivy...They'll stay in the car for sure...


----------



## dachsundmom

Hope she has leather seats!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> After reading this....there is NO WAY she will get poison ivy...They'll stay in the car for sure...

She'll get seat burn in all the wrong places :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do they even have poison ivy in Canada? She'll probably just get an allergic reaction to a maple leaf, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

How would you explain why you got a red itchy maple leaf rash on your vajayjay? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL I'm dying here, hahaha!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ditto


----------



## Indigo77

I need Depends...

Brooke....Did DH get his in the mail yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

No...but if you go to depends.com you can get some for your DH! Mine is also going to get a brochure about controlling his incontinence, lol. :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Done...

He will receive the Depend eNewsletter 1 to 2 times a month with articles,
advice and coupons. He will also be contacted for feedback about this sample.


----------



## dachsundmom

DD and I are going to also get him tampon samples, lol


----------



## babyforus

OMG, I just got caught up... Thanks ladies! I don't think I have laughed this hard in months! I needed this. For sure don't get any rashes, would suck to have to explain that or ruin the mood!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Eva lovely test photos i hope you have a wonderful 9 months xx i told you ladies i had a good feeling for August testers. Now lets see some more BFP's xx


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> The lines are so dark already!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wooly & Despie...We want a snapshot from you, too! C'mon ladies...It's 'show-and-tell' time...:happydance:
> 
> Eva...my DH wanted me to congratulate you and your DH....:thumbup:

What would you like a snap shot of? :) 

I'll be POAS later but if blank again today I'm saving them for next cycle :)


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke! LOVE Pottery Barn Kids!
> This will be Zoë's big girl room furniture and colours, my mom is quilting a little fairy bedding set for her :cloud9: We picked out all the fabric while we were there this last week!
> https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romgir/romnurgdg/

So stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG ladies what when on after I left! LOL
Yes we have poison ivy in Canada. BUT it won't be an issue as the skeetos and black flies are horrendous this time of year in the bushes so we'll just stay in the car. No leather seats, will bring my 800 count cotton sheets :thumbup: I am concerned about the getting arresting part Brooke brought up, but I guess that is part of the thrill? :rofl:

:rofl: on the depends and tampons!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, if you have any problems, I will come and get you since I made the suggestion, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm sure if you tuck the vehicle in the bushes you'll get away with it and still have the element of risk :D


----------



## dachsundmom

This morning's OPK...taken with third morning urine, after 2 cups of coffee...held it for about 15 minutes, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 246279
> 
> 
> This morning's OPK...taken with third morning urine, after 2 cups of coffee...held it for about 15 minutes, lol.

Bl**dy ell! That is dark :thumbup: Does get my heart going a bit when you post those blue ones though as the ones I get here the green ones are LH and the blue ones are HPT!!! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would kill for an HPT that looks like that! Lol

I've always been a strong surger so I haven't had any issue using the ICs.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom hope you've gone off to catch that egg :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not until tonight...I am currently making a casserole and NS's salad for brunch with the in-laws, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Well FX for some good lovin' babymakin' fun tonight for you lady!

And I'm so hoping that the soy does the trick as you have certainly suffered enough for it!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the soy is almost out of my system, lol. If I get that BFP, I will swear by the stuff, lol!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Not until tonight...I am currently making a casserole and NS's salad for brunch with the in-laws, lol.

No bush humping! Ahhh screw it........hump away. Dont worry about the rashes, thats what the pee is for.......


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, if you have any problems, I will come and get you since I made the suggestion, lol.

Come pick me up first! I dont want to miss this! lol


----------



## Butterfly67

How you doing today Eva, have you POASed yet?! :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's what I was wondering, I want to see more of Eva's tests!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful OPK Brooke!!! Can you imagine coming all the way from where you are to bail me out of jail :haha:

Eva, did you POAS yet? :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Eva - :test::test::test::test: I want to see more beautiful pics


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke...looks like u O'ed yesterday...4 days early....I did too, compared to the last cycle...:thumbup:
Eva...Where is our daily positive EPT pic?
Wooly....Please post a pic of one of your post-construction rooms? Love the new siggy!
Butterfly...I hope you go trolling tonight....so I can vicariously live out my fantasies...
Northstar...Any luck finding a semen unit?


----------



## cebethel

I took an answer hpt, then took a photo next to yesterdays test :thumbup:

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11dpo-PROGRESSIONPIC-AUGUST7TH2011.jpg

I also took a wondfo, but the line looks like the first wonfro from yesterday :shrug:
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST7TH2011.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Your FMUs would be darker, I would think....


----------



## cebethel

Wish BnB had spell check :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That looks so good Eva! Wondfos are just like that. They seem to show a bit more variation throughout the day depending on how much you drank, especially in early pregnancy. If you take another Wonfo later I bet you it will be darker. SO happy for you!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Wish BnB had spell check :blush:

 ???


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke...looks like u O'ed yesterday...4 days early....I did too, compared to the last cycle...:thumbup:
> Eva...Where is our daily positive EPT pic?
> Wooly....Please post a pic of one of your post-construction rooms? Love the new siggy!
> Butterfly...I hope you go trolling tonight....so I can vicariously live out my fantasies...
> Northstar...Any luck finding a semen unit?

I'll sort photos for you and get them posted by tomorrow at the latest :)


----------



## cebethel

Having some af type cramps today...........its making me nervous :(


----------



## Conina

Well i'm out-she just got me. And u can mark that down as gail being officially wrong...


----------



## Butterfly67

Not that I know much but I thought that was ok, even normal as long as no red bleeding too :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Conina said:


> Well i'm out-she just got me. And u can mark that down as gail being officially wrong...

Awww, I'm sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...what does dr google have to say about the cramping ? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Eva I thought cramping with no blood was ok as many women get it for the first few weeks after their BFP as LO snuggles in :hugs:

Conina :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva...what does dr google have to say about the cramping ? :hugs:

Dr google says its normal..............good ol' dr google :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, my doc's rule is cramping ok, little bleeding ok, cramping and bleeding together, not ok. 

Conina, Gail can join the GFY list! Lol.

Bear with me girls, I am on my phone bc we had a storm and it knocked out the electricity. I have been on hold for an hour with the power company trying to report it.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, my doc's rule is cramping ok, little bleeding ok, cramping and bleeding together, not ok.
> 
> Conina, Gail can join the GFY list! Lol.
> 
> Bear with me girls, I am on my phone bc we had a storm and it knocked out the electricity. I have been on hold for an hour with the power company trying to report it.

Eeeegads! Shouldn't you be jumping DH then? :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Eva, I got lots of cramps with my youngest son those first few weeks. I would check with your OB to be sure but I would have to agree that cramps are usually OK by themselves. Cramps and spotting or bleeding would need to be investigated.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I might be OV today. It's very painful and Idk if I can BD. I might have to just give it a shot later, but no way in hell right now. Lol.

I think FF is going to be off a day or two again.


----------



## Mon_n_john

FF is often off by a day or two for me so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I think I might be OV today. It's very painful and Idk if I can BD. I might have to just give it a shot later, but no way in hell right now. Lol.
> 
> I think FF is going to be off a day or two again.


Sorry that it's painful :hugs::hugs::hugs: But it does sound Like OV day! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Do u usually have O pain?


----------



## LLbean

OPKs....
Friday morning (top) and Friday Afternoon/eve


Saturday AM


And BIG FAT OPK Saturday Evening...its business time!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SOY WORKED!!! This is the first time in my life I've ever O'ed before CD16!!!!!

ELIZABETH and BROOKE we're O'ing buddies!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3902.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

I am still waiting for electricity, so no smilies or anything. Lol.

Chatal & LL this looks really good!

I normally get some pain, but not like this.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay Junebug and LL! You two better get to doing the deed!

Dmom, so sorry you are in pain. Hope it gets better real soon.


----------



## LLbean

Good grief that was a TON of catching up...so here goes...



Jodes2011 said:


> I hope so too she's 47 but very fit and healthy. :hugs:

Hope she gets better soon.



dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 245872
> 
> 
> Ladies, I need opinions please...this is obviously a positive OPK. Early, but I can live with it.
> 
> My monitor says I won't OV until next Thursday and FF says Wednesday. Is it just a long surge bc of the soy? :wacko:

Well yes, I believe O has been confirmed...we are buddies ;-)



cebethel said:


> Pic 1 - FRER, not fmu
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-FRHPT-AUGUST6TH2011-1.jpg
> 
> Pic 2 - Wonfo cheapie
> https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/10dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg

BEAUTIFUL!!! Many congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:



cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Your turn....
> 
> Eva....show us all 3 tests in the same frame?...:happydance:
> Brooke....let's see your makeup collection?....:happydance:
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/10dpo-PROGRESSIONPIC-AUGUST6TH2011.jpg
> 
> Now where is that make up collection?
> 
> I GET FIRST DIBS IF YOU DECIDE YOU DON'T WANT IT ANYMORE!! :haha: Yes, I HAD to yell :blush:Click to expand...

Again...NICE HPTS!!!!:flower:



Junebug_CJ said:


> ACK DH is leaving to go out of town on August 14th, if I have a late surge, August is out for me :cry:

When I did soy it delayed me quite a bit too



dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 246279
> 
> 
> This morning's OPK...taken with third morning urine, after 2 cups of coffee...held it for about 15 minutes, lol.

SWEET!!!! love those dark lines!



cebethel said:


> I took an answer hpt, then took a photo next to yesterdays test :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11dpo-PROGRESSIONPIC-AUGUST7TH2011.jpg
> 
> I also took a wondfo, but the line looks like the first wonfro from yesterday :shrug:
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11dpo-WONDFOIC-AUGUST7TH2011.jpg

So wonderful when they get darker and darker!!! Sticky bean thoughts for you!!!!


Junebug_CJ said:


> SOY WORKED!!! This is the first time in my life I've ever O'ed before CD16!!!!!
> 
> ELIZABETH and BROOKE we're O'ing buddies!!!!

:thumbup: sounds good to me :winkwink: 



Mon_n_john said:


> Yay Junebug and LL! You two better get to doing the deed!

HAHAHA if you look at my chart you will see I have not missed a beat...maybe mom and dad got to hear a bit of wall bumping sounds but heck, it had to be done!!!! LOL

OK...Now Dmom/Brooke... what is this I see on signatures about predictions? Come on now, I need mine!!!!

HUGS and much love to you all...I am mid air and from up here sending all the baby dust to all!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That a girl LL! Can't wait to have you back on the board all day long!


----------



## LLbean

well I should be landing in an hour or so...LOL you will have me on for sure hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Elizabeth, I will swing the pendulum for you! As you saw, Indigo and Eva charge $5 per reading, and as they are my pimps, you will need to work out payment arrangements with them...lol


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHAHA man I am going broke with all these predictions LOL...ladies I have to pay for IVF soon, be gentle LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Here it is, LL...

Did Elizabeth have a CP last cycle...yes
Will Elizabeth get pregnant via IVF...no
Will Elizabeth get a BFP naturally this cycle...yes
Will it be a sticky bean...yes

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think Eva takes credit cards, lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Here it is, LL...
> 
> Did Elizabeth have a CP last cycle...yes
> Will Elizabeth get pregnant via IVF...no
> Will Elizabeth get a BFP naturally this cycle...yes
> Will it be a sticky bean...yes
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I think Eva takes credit cards, lol

Wait...so what am I having???? and how many? LOL

So if I do IVF I will waste my money ...good grief!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I did not ask it for gender or quantity...I only like to do 3 or 4 questions at a time.

If you get pregnant you won't need IVF if you get a BFP this month, lol.


----------



## LLbean

oh dang it...I want to know what and how many....OK maybe I need my own pendulum...which way is yes and which is no? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to ask it to show you 'yes' and 'no'...lol

You will need to sit in a certain spot, if you get one I will explain how to do it.

You can only ask yes and no questions, so you might not get a how many type answer.


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....LL's tab is already $20....($5 per ?)....
$2 for DM
$9 for each of us

We need pimp names, yo...


----------



## LLbean

I can ask"is it more than one?" lol


----------



## dachsundmom

hellz no...I thought you nasty bitches were only getting $5 a reading, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Good grief...I should have gotten a quote before the prediction!!!! LOL

Good think I am married to an attorney...he will be representing me in this...HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...you can is it two even, lol. But if you ask it too much at once, it might get confused.

I also do not recommend asking the same question more than one to see if the answers change; take what you get, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK ladies, I am confused.
I did a ClearBlue digital OPK about 1 hour after the IC I posted: negative? WTF... So I repeated another IC, still see test line but fainter. Is is possible I had a short surge for once? Or was the first one loopy? I usually have 2-3 day surges and O CD16-20. We'll keep BD'ing daily anyways until crosshairs come up on FF, but again, WTF??


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, you saw how dark my surges get and I have never gotten a smiley on a CB digi...not once.


----------



## Indigo77

Now u tell me.....I think i just confused the hell out of it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, what do you ask it and how much?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, you saw how dark my surges get and I have never gotten a smiley on a CB digi...not once.

Oh man really? I usually do get a positive on both though. Well, good to know, I'll keep testing with both and still record + as long as one of the 2 is positive :thumbup: Craziness!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My pee doesn't like the digi tests for whatever reason, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

DH did it and he got a Sept conception, a girl, no IVF involved....second baby later, a boy....I never even considered a second baby...


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, your DH and I got the same thing?!


----------



## dachsundmom

On the first baby...never looked that far ahead.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo, that is really cool DH got same reading as DMom!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I asked it probably more than a dozen questions.....I need to try again later...

It said it would be a natural conception....
no soy, no clomid, no ivf, with DH's sperm...


----------



## Indigo77

I think you're right...no more than 4 questions at a time....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:happydance: Another :bfp: on August thread!!! So far we're at 31%. Looking good!


----------



## Indigo77

Who?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you made sure that only DH's elbows were touching the table? I am chuffed (if I used that right) that he and I got the same thing!

I was taught that only one person could touch a pendulum w/o purifying it afterwards...Idk if that is true or not. Your MIL probably knows.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Who?

CeeDee! :dance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, you made sure that only DH's elbows were touching the table? I am chuffed (if I used that right) that he and I got the same thing!
> 
> I was taught that only one person could touch a pendulum w/o purifying it afterwards...Idk if that is true or not. Your MIL probably knows.

No....his elbows were not touching anything....he remembered to take his ring off...

How do I purify it from his cooties?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I used to read Tarot cards. I have a beautiful set, the Goddess Tarot. Maybe I'll whip it out and try my hand again?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Here it is, LL...
> 
> Did Elizabeth have a CP last cycle...yes
> Will Elizabeth get pregnant via IVF...no
> Will Elizabeth get a BFP naturally this cycle...yes
> Will it be a sticky bean...yes
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I think Eva takes credit cards, lol

Yes indeedy, I accept paypal.............credit cards, bank transfer, e-check :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> I used to read Tarot cards. I have a beautiful set, the Goddess Tarot. Maybe I'll whip it out and try my hand again?

If you need any type of management, Indigo & I are available :thumbup:

:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> No....his elbows were not touching anything....he remembered to take his ring off...
> 
> How do I purify it from his cooties?

Wizz on it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh....yes! I rarely use mine because it takes me 1-2 hours to complete 1 reading...


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no idea how to purify it; I think it involves sage...I only use sage on the turkey and we all know how that turned out, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Eva is pee-happy....She wants everyone to pee on everything.....:haha:

Maybe I just need a new one...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Wait....Are u thinking of the jellyfish? I think u pee on someone if they get stung by a jellyfish....
> 
> Or is it both?
> 
> Pee cures it ALL!!!




Indigo77 said:


> Eva is pee-happy....She wants everyone to pee on everything.....:haha:
> 
> Maybe I just need a new one...

Only because a wise woman said that pee cures it all! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

So now we're all going to have pendulums and babies! Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, my DH wishes you and your family the best!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> So now we're all going to have pendulums and babies! Lol

And go to Vegas!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, my DH wishes you and your family the best!

Thank you Mr Dmom! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

And Disney! If we all have girls we have to go to the American Girl store in Chicago for the tea party!


----------



## Indigo77

Yep....salt water or burn sage or incense to purify it...I have some incense...


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> And Disney! If we all have girls we have to go to the American Girl store in Chicago for the tea party!

If I have a boy, I'm still going there.........lol


----------



## Indigo77

How many sticks have u peed on today, Eva?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> How many sticks have u peed on today, Eva?

Just one.....lol A CB Digi


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo this is so cool that your DH got the same reading...


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you take a pic of the digi?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Did you take a pic of the digi?

I take pics of everything! Seriously..........everything
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11DPO-CBDIGI-AUGUST7TH-2011.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That's the best pic ever! Are you calling the doc tomorrow?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> That's the best pic ever! Are you calling the doc tomorrow?

Indeed first thing! DS starts 2nd grade tomorrow...........so the house will be barren & quiet :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah...What's the next step after a BFP?


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD says :hi:to everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That's the best pic ever! Are you calling the doc tomorrow?
> 
> Indeed first thing! DS starts 2nd grade tomorrow...........so the house will be barren & quiet :wacko:Click to expand...


You won't enjoy some time to yourself?


----------



## Indigo77

HELLO DD....:wave:....that's kinda cool.....


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> My DD says :hi:to everyone!

Hellooooooooooo DD!! :hi:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww what a sweet DD, hi back hun!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> That's the best pic ever! Are you calling the doc tomorrow?
> 
> Indeed first thing! DS starts 2nd grade tomorrow...........so the house will be barren & quiet :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You won't enjoy some time to yourself?Click to expand...

I totally will. I just got used to the noise & chaos......lol


----------



## Indigo77

I want to ask DD what she thinks of her mother's cooking...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys go back so early! Mine doesn't go until the 24th or something close to that, lol. DD's school isn't air conditioned, so the first month is just God awful for the kids.

Last year on the first day of school, the classrooms were 93 degrees.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> You guys go back so early! Mine doesn't go until the 24th or something close to that, lol. DD's school isn't air conditioned, so the first month is just God awful for the kids.
> 
> Last year on the first day of school, the classrooms were 93 degrees.

GAH! That's freakin horrible! :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> You guys go back so early! Mine doesn't go until the 24th or something close to that, lol. DD's school isn't air conditioned, so the first month is just God awful for the kids.
> 
> Last year on the first day of school, the classrooms were 93 degrees.

:saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I want to ask DD what she thinks of her mother's cooking...:haha:

Actually, when she came home from band camp she said she missed my cooking, lol.:wacko:

I can cook, I just hate it, so I screw it all up. You've got to understand, my DD thinks boiling ramen is a skill....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, every other school in the county now has AC, not here. We got new bleachers for the football field instead.

They can have a water bottle if the temp is over 80 in the morning, which it rarely is that early. So, by 10, these kids are dying.


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....May I have another reading?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, of course! What would you like me to ask? We really don't want to repeat previous questions.


----------



## hugs3409

We go back Sept 6th :) 

I have a pendulum too, just got it from amazon and a few books about it. Just have to learn how to use it. If you feel like doing another, I won't hesitate to accept what it tells you for me :D lol, just kidding. Glad to see everyone is doing so well. 

Congrats Eva

AFM after not bleeding for almost a week after d&c, I started bleeding again ugh. But the weird thing is and I know it would still be positive as my body is still adjusting back to normal, but my hpt's are as dark as they were last week before the d&c, very confusing :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, of course! What would you like me to ask? We really don't want to repeat previous questions.

Natural conception?
Blocked tubes?
Other issue?
Do I have to go to the RE...or will my GP suffice?


----------



## Indigo77

I need to manifest about my pendulum actually working for me....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry for your loss, hugs...I hope the next one sticks... :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

A number of persons consider as well that it is required to purify their pendulums every once in awhile, to disperse a quantity of undesired energy. This may be achieved by swinging the pendulum in a counter-clockwise movement, as the contrary effect of swinging the pendulum clockwise signifies that you are drawing additional energy to it. Nevertheless, the majority of knowledgeable dowsers, consider that it does not matter whether or not you purify your pendulum, or the type of substance from which the pendulum is manufactured; what is more significant is that you are capable of controlling properly the energy of the pendulums, since something else would be not so different.


----------



## dachsundmom

Give me a minute...


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Did you take a pic of the digi?
> 
> I take pics of everything! Seriously..........everything
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/11DPO-CBDIGI-AUGUST7TH-2011.jpgClick to expand...

Congrats Eva:happydance::happydance: I haven't been around in a few days so was nice to see this!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...

Will you have a natural conception...yes
Do you have blocked tubes...no
Do you have another fertility issue...no swing
Do you need to go to the RE...yes

And I threw in a 5th question.

Do you need to go to the RE just to clear your mind...yes

Just so you guys know, the pendulum I got yesterday wasn't for looks; it was the only one I could make swing for yes and no.


----------



## Indigo77

THANKS!

i guess i should just go....maybe...:haha:

Mine used to work for me....but I haven't used it in a LONG time....

I couldn't get a strong 'when' reading....maybe i'll try the paper method for that....

I did get a strong 'yes' when i asked if all i really need is more time...

I think your DD should go to Miami....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

DH got all arrogant when he got a strong reading and I didn't and said..."your chakras are probably constipated".... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love it if she chose Miami, lol. But, she has her heart set on...wait for it...food science at Penn State and then law school at Florida. It could be worse, lol.

Take a look at the iChing; I like it better than anything. But, it is one you should really do yourself.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell him your chakras were blocked bc you were manifesting shoving the pendulum up his soon to be Depends covered ass, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Tell him your chakras were blocked bc you were manifesting shoving the pendulum up his soon to be Depends covered ass, lol.

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:

His mom is really into crystals, pendulums, tibetan singing bowls, aromatherapy...She is licensed in Reiki, healing touch, cranial sacral therapy, healing touch for animals, etc....

It's funny because his dad is the polar opposite....


----------



## dachsundmom

Does she know you are TTC? She might want to try and unblock you, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

She might.... she doesn't know from us.....but she probably 'knows'


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you think she has the sight?


----------



## Indigo77

No...she wishes....she's more like a little girl, a young soul....


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My DD says :hi:to everyone!

Hello Dmom's DD :hi:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, you saw how dark my surges get and I have never gotten a smiley on a CB digi...not once.

thats because the IC's are 20mIU and the ClearBlue Digi's are 40mIU but i've read elsewhere they are 50? and every lady has at least 5-20mIU in their system at all times. They are looking for above 20mIU for a surge. I have read and read and read information on this subject. I will try and find the piece of info and add it to the link.

LH is present in the body at all times. HCG is not. WIth OPKs, they detect a sudden increase or "surge" of LH. The typical amount of LH that is in the body at any given time is between 5-20 mIU. Therefore an OPK is looking for a surge above this typical amount. Most OPKs look for a level around 30-40 mIU. However, there are some tests that detect lower levels of LH. You can easily see how testing with a more sensitive OPK could result in a false positive. Newer OPKs look at a combination of LH and estrone-3-glucuronide, E3G, which may be helpful to further pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning! :wave: - that's about 10 pages caught up on..struggling a bit as I have work to do and you lot can talk!! 

Wondering how come I can't see Evas pics - the only one I could see was the first one but the last 2 have just been little blank squares :nope:

Dmom what the heck is ramen???


----------



## dachsundmom

Today's OPK; I think this is the tail end of my surge.

Now comes the guessing game....FF says I will OV on Thursday and so does my monitor, but I think I already did, lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning! :wave: - that's about 10 pages caught up on..struggling a bit as I have work to do and you lot can talk!!
> 
> Wondering how come I can't see Evas pics - the only one I could see was the first one but the last 2 have just been little blank squares :nope:
> 
> Dmom what the heck is ramen???

They are instant noodles the you boil and add a seasoning packet to...kind of an Asian noodle soup. But, they are cheap! I can buy a 12 pack for about $1.10, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I'd go with the OPKs and your body and I'd say your temps look like O has occurred :thumbup: 

I have given up with FF this cycle :nope: My CP has dropped and my CM is not fertile and my temps look to me like O has occurred but FF is not giving me anything :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I think it's bc of the CM and the one discarded temp...


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I think it's bc of the CM and the one discarded temp...

Should I discard the CM? 

I forgot to temp on 1 Aug and the the discarded temp on 6 Aug was 96.08F and I just don't trust it due to freezing my butt off thanks to DH :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I would play around with it bc I do think you have already ovulated. As you told me, go with your body. Your CP already went high and now it's dropped...I think you and MR. Wooly could take a break if you wanted it, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

That would be nice but Mr Wooly has a high libido so he is happy not to have a break :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah yes Dmom, I know the stuff, have them in the cupboard for when the food runs out lol!

Wooly, don't stress too much if you and Mr Wooly are still covering your bases then you should be OK. I'm a bit confused about my temps this month - different from last month - so I think it is good to get a couple of months in at least to see what is going on :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I want to ask DD what she thinks of her mother's cooking...:haha:
> 
> Actually, when she came home from band camp she said she missed my cooking, lol.:wacko:
> 
> I can cook, I just hate it, so I screw it all up. You've got to understand, my DD thinks boiling ramen is a skill....Click to expand...

Well then she is all set for college then!!!!:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!
I POAS this morning, usually during my LH surges the IC's test lines are darker than normal for me, on FMU. Sure enough, it is about 50% of control line so I do think I'm in a surge. I usually get high enough LH to have the digis detect, so I will continue testing at 6PM (when I get my strongest and most reliable ICs and digis) until FF confirms O!!!
DMom keep at it for another day, O may be as late as 2 days after the last OPK! JUST in case :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thought that this was too funny not to share...This probably happens every night and then the tiny terrorist ends up in bed with us by the time I wake up...Keith sent me this email last night:
*3:06 AM (3 hours ago)
FML, I am still awake with YOUR child. Opening his door, trying to sneak out, wants water, had a bad dream (not even slept yet), and then he decides to try and stop the fan with his finger and actually hurt it.

Anyway, can you please kick me in the ass in the morning so I can get going? 

Love you baby,
Me*

:rofl:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok something super sweet...Dh says last night that we need to settle on a girl name and a boy name as he wants to set up email addresses for the baby (one for each until we know for sure); then he wants to send emails to the baby documenting each week, month etc. while I am pregnant and throughout the child's life for a good while until they are old enough to have email...He got the idea here...I would grab a tissue...it's so darn sweet...This is something he would do... It's a video documenting this guy's progress...called Dear Sophie...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4vkVHijdQk


----------



## LLbean

USAFKninewife...tell him to do a blog instead...that's what I am doing...that way it is there no matter what

Ok I did an OPK last night when I got home and YOWZA!


Darker than the control line!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY LL!!!
Mine was like that too, which is why I was shocked to see the Digi say negative. Usually when my ICs are that dark, the digis are positive! At least you're home now so you can get busy properly for the next 2-3 days!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL...it's time!

How is your daughter doing?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, isn't your doc appt today?


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies... My daughter is doing great... here is us yesterday before leaving
 



Attached Files:







with alex.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LLbean

Dmom tell your DD I said hi too ;-)

Hubby was fighting me on BD last night LOL...little does he know tonight is another round...man he gets tired ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

What type of design is that tat on her arm?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> What type of design is that tat on her arm?

oh girl....that is her latest tattoo...she claims it is not finished yet...but it is an Atom/nebula

Let me upload the pic of it and you will see it up close and personal LOL..this is her 4th one btw


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, are they all inplaces she can cover? lol


----------



## Macwooly

LL your daughter is very attractive just like her mum :thumbup:

I think your DH should knock the gym on the head when you O then he won't be too tired :)


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I am still sticking with CD6


----------



## LLbean

LOL Wooly...if only!

Well he was tired last night cause of the trip and thinking about getting up early today...but he obliged LOL (kind of didn't have a choice really HAHAHA)

I shall start the campaigning right now for tonight...

Dmom...first one is right below her waist, between belly button and hip


Second one on her back between shoulder plates


Third one is massive, on her left side, between armpit all the way to hip

here it is with color


...and here is the forearm one


----------



## dachsundmom

How about a nooner on his lunch break? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, you have a nice temp drop...he needs to do you now! Lol


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom - CD6 O - that's what DH and I reckon although no amount of playing gets FF to confirm it and I am so pleased you agree with us :thumbup:

DH has pleaded his case for us to continue BDing for another couple of weeks but I have explained to him my LP is only 13 days so he's out of luck for :sex: over the next 14 days :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

LL go grab that man of yours as that is a fab drop in temp :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Macwooly said:


> Dmom - CD6 O - that's what DH and I reckon although no amount of playing gets FF to confirm it and I am so pleased you agree with us :thumbup:
> 
> DH has pleaded his case for us to continue BDing for another couple of weeks but I have explained to him my LP is only 13 days so he's out of luck for :sex: over the next 14 days :haha:

Oh no, you didn't give him any during your LP? LOL, come on, throw him a bone :haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA NO ONE, and I do mean NO ONE can get between him and his lunch time nap... let him recoup with it and tonight he will have to DTD!


----------



## Indigo77

Mer...that video gave me goosebumps...:thumbup:....thanks for posting....:hugs:

The email your DH sent is hilarious....:haha:..... How old is the little 'terrorist'?


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly...agree that cd6 was it...:thumbup:...If you fill in CD9 with 97.2, it may give u crosshairs....


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, I take it your DD will not be going strapless at her wedding, lol.

I am waiting for my DD to ask for tats and piercings, lol. My beliefs tell me to let her do what she wants and my maternal instinct says hellz no...not until I am done paying for your law school education, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

LL love your DD's tattoos :thumbup: I've decided to spoil myself to a third when I hit my target weight but not sure what to have or exactly where :)

Indigo - glad you agree with Dmom and me :) Well O on CD6 and a 13 day LP - roll on the 19 day cycle this time :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Anyone want to guess if I OV yet?


----------



## Indigo77

LL....it's cool of u to be ok with DD's tats...:thumbup:...would love to see a pic...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly...agree that cd6 was it...:thumbup:...If you fill in CD9 with 97.2, it may give u crosshairs....

Just tried and no crosshairs :shrug: 

Well I'll just class this as the magical mystery cycle :laugh2: And see if AF turns up on 16/17 August or whether I get to POAS and see 2 lines - FXed :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> LL love your DD's tattoos :thumbup: I've decided to spoil myself to a third when I hit my target weight but not sure what to have or exactly where :)
> 
> Indigo - glad you agree with Dmom and me :) Well O on CD6 and a 13 day LP - roll on the 19 day cycle this time :wacko:


Wooly....your DH is right about this one...the shorter the cycle, the more opportunities u have to conceive....:thumbup:...You're lucky! :hugs: I hate my long cycles.....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Anyone want to guess if I OV yet?

I would think CD8, based on your temps....Or maybe today if you get a temp rise tomorrow....Hell, maybe you'll ovulate twice....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

No psychic has seen multiples and I am ok with that, lol


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo don't get me wrong I prefer a shorter cycle but would love my body to give me a bit more time to get some BDing in before it ovulates :)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to guess if I OV yet?
> 
> I would think CD8, based on your temps....Or maybe today if you get a temp rise tomorrow....Hell, maybe you'll ovulate twice....:winkwink:Click to expand...

Looking at your chart I would say CD8 :thumbup:

But you could be in for a double ovulation and possibly a litter :D


----------



## dachsundmom

You only need once! Lol Trust me on this one, it's how I got DD...well, that and the pill, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth, I take it your DD will not be going strapless at her wedding, lol.
> 
> I am waiting for my DD to ask for tats and piercings, lol. My beliefs tell me to let her do what she wants and my maternal instinct says hellz no...not until I am done paying for your law school education, lol.

HAHAHA well she is one that said she would never get married...of course now she says that IF she does it will be for the gifts LOL

About her tats...I told her she had to wait till 18 as I would not be able to consciously allow it, and then when it was coming up I said "please wait until you live on your own"...so she turned 18 on a Thursday, moved out on Friday and Saturday got her first tat... Yes I guess it was THAT important...so she moved out and I moved East ;-)



Macwooly said:


> LL love your DD's tattoos :thumbup: I've decided to spoil myself to a third when I hit my target weight but not sure what to have or exactly where :)

My daughter would tell you it is not something you force...you should not want one just because...If inspiration hits you and you know what then go get one, not think of getting one without being inspired first...she says that is how you get regrets later



Indigo77 said:


> LL....it's cool of u to be ok with DD's tats...:thumbup:...would love to see a pic...

Pics of all 4 are up... I was not cool with it though... it was out of my control really, once she was 18 it was her choice :winkwink:



dachsundmom said:


> You only need once! Lol Trust me on this one, it's how I got DD...well, that and the pill, lol.

Yes my daughter was also conceived without trying! the ONE TIME that we did not have a condom handy...sheesh...and now purposely trying...takes forever HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD has hinted that she would like to pierce her belly button, which I'm not agains bc it's not permanent. However, there will be no face piercing until she is no longer under my roof, lol.

As for the tats, once she is out of high school there is nothing I can do about it. She'll be 18 while still in school and I will try to convince her not to do it then. But as you know, once the driver's license says 18, there's nothing we can do about any of it, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

LL I do agree with your DD on tattoos :thumbup: I got my first one at 23 and then took another 12 years to get the next one done as it took that long to know the design and place were right :) If I continue to not know what I want or where to have it I'll just keep wanting as thankfully I don't regret either so far so definitely don't want one I'll regret :)

Well ladies if it only takes once I'll keep my FXed this is my cycle :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful girl LL!!!

Here's mine over the weekend. Was being quiet while we were cleaning up after dinner. That's always a bad sign :rofl: I love the "WHAT? I'm not doing anything wrong!" expression, LOL.
 



Attached Files:







Kleenex box.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> My DD has hinted that she would like to pierce her belly button, which I'm not agains bc it's not permanent. However, there will be no face piercing until she is no longer under my roof, lol.
> 
> As for the tats, once she is out of high school there is nothing I can do about it. She'll be 18 while still in school and I will try to convince her not to do it then. But as you know, once the driver's license says 18, there's nothing we can do about any of it, lol.

don't I know it!

Hey mine turned 18 before finishing Highschool (her birthday is in February) and she was so adamant about that darn tat that she chose to move out on her own without a job or anything...she lived like a gypsy for months...from friend's house to friend's house...God forbid she would have waited 4 months!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Beautiful girl LL!!!
> 
> Here's mine over the weekend. Was being quiet while we were cleaning up after dinner. That's always a bad sign :rofl: I love the "WHAT? I'm not doing anything wrong!" expression, LOL.

Your daughter is SO CUTE!!!

Yeah with mine it was the same...when you did not hear her is when you had to run and see what disaster she was causing LOL...she loved ripping pages off books, encyclopedias etc...


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug your DD is a darling :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Elizabeth!
Yup, the ripping paper is a hit here too! I have a stash of magazine that I keep in the living room, she thinks they are mine but they are really for her (needs to be that way to make it appealing :dohh:).


----------



## dachsundmom

Adorable Chantal! :hugs:

My DD was always quiet. Her pediatrician convinced me she had acid reflux and he had me add rice cereal to her formula when she was 4 months; suffice to say the poor kid got very fat, lol. Turns out she had a dairy allergy.

When I look at her pics I just want to cry bc the kid was obese...not baby fat, really, really fat! :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

here are my little buggers 

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/SL370754.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0165.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0159.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes you have such adorable children and the one with the curls :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes, they are sweeties!


----------



## LLbean

So cute Jodes Congrats!

Dmom, how is she now? Hate when docs don't know what they are talking about


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> So cute Jodes Congrats!
> 
> Dmom, how is she now? Hate when docs don't know what they are talking about

She's 5'1" now and about 102 lbs, so no issues. She never crawled and didn't attempt to walk until she was one bc I don't think her little arms could support her weight. :growlmad:

She was 30lbs at one!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So cute Jodes Congrats!
> 
> Dmom, how is she now? Hate when docs don't know what they are talking about
> 
> She's 5'1" now and about 102 lbs, so no issues. She never crawled and didn't attempt to walk until she was one bc I don't think her little arms could support her weight. :growlmad:
> 
> She was 30lbs at one!Click to expand...

WOW

Well mine never crawled either, she just plain walked at 8 months LOL...that was my fault, I did not like the carpet where we lived so I did not allow her to crawl on it


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So cute Jodes Congrats!
> 
> Dmom, how is she now? Hate when docs don't know what they are talking about
> 
> She's 5'1" now and about 102 lbs, so no issues. She never crawled and didn't attempt to walk until she was one bc I don't think her little arms could support her weight. :growlmad:
> 
> She was 30lbs at one!Click to expand...

that sounds like Jude (one with curly hair) he is a big boy and he's well over the centile chart for his weight and height. He turns 3 on August 23rd and he's already 56lbs (4st)


----------



## dachsundmom

I was convinced mine had rickets and would never move, lol.

Now, I think I would be so relaxed about all of it that it could be dangerous, lol. A friend of mine told me that the older you get, the smaller the diaper bag gets. You come to realize that you are never far from a Walmart, so you just stick a diaper and wipes in your purse, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes, he will thin out. Mine started tapering off at about 3 and was right where she should be by 5.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So cute Jodes Congrats!
> 
> Dmom, how is she now? Hate when docs don't know what they are talking about
> 
> She's 5'1" now and about 102 lbs, so no issues. She never crawled and didn't attempt to walk until she was one bc I don't think her little arms could support her weight. :growlmad:
> 
> She was 30lbs at one!Click to expand...

HOLY! Oh poor baby :nope: Mine was 18.4 lbs at her one year check up. She has a massive head though for her petite frame, so she's still not walking. I know she will soon, upper limit of normal is 18 months anyways. People bug me when they say "oh she's not walking yet?" like what's wrong with her :growlmad: 

Jodie, cute boys!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I just got my Gail reading back. She predicts a baby girl to be conceived sometime on or before October. She also says she predicts she will be a very large baby at over 10 lbs, yikes! But from what she said I am assuming that she also predicts natural childbirth which is what I want. I feel silly but this does give me hope and makes me smile. Oh how I hope she's right! Well, except for the over 10 lbs part, over 8 lbs would be fine too lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, you have nothing to worry about! She will walk when she can balance her big head, lol.


----------



## LLbean

and today's OPK...
 



Attached Files:







opk aug 8.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, doesn't your DH have his own office? Lol. Take advantage and wake him from his nap!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, doesn't your DH have his own office? Lol. Take advantage and wake him from his nap!

LOL no he doesn't really...remember he naps in his car! LOL

He knows what is happening when he gets home :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Lord I forgot about that awful car! Lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Oh Lord I forgot about that awful car! Lol

Not conducive to being intimate in the summer :haha:


----------



## LLbean

OK Dmom...did my own pendulum and I got twin girls LOL and yes this month and yes healthy and natural delivery...lets see if it is all true ;-)


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> OK Dmom...did my own pendulum and I got twin girls LOL and yes this month and yes healthy and natural delivery...lets see if it is all true ;-)

FXed it's true :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

That is great LL! Did you ask about IVF or was that part of the natural question?


----------



## LLbean

I asked and it said Natural...no IVF...so I wonder how much I actually did it right or it was the answers I wanted LOL


----------



## Jennjenn

Okay ladies - I saw the doctor today b/c I have a yeast infection and all the OTC medicine not to take in 1st trimester. He gave me an RX for Terazol 7. Has anyone taken this before during their first trimester. I had blood work for a beta Hcg and progesterone. I think I'll start the cream once I see those numbers...

On a side note, I've had noticeable discomfort on my left side this month. Also, I think I ovulated from my left side. It comes and goes, but I do notice it especially when sitting down. (maybe my pants are too tight...lol) My doctor says it might be a corpus luteum cyst. Has anyone had one of those??? He did say it was too early for the pain to be associated with an ectopic, so no worries there.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> OK Dmom...did my own pendulum and I got twin girls LOL and yes this month and yes healthy and natural delivery...lets see if it is all true ;-)

AWESOME! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes...you have gorgeous boys...Jude's curls are ADORABLE!!!
LL....I hope you get your twin girls...

UK Ladies....How bad is it in London? Is the media being melodramatic?


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug....Zoelle is as lovely as ever....even when she's making a mess!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, not sure I did it right honestly. As I mentioned I think it may have just picked up on what I wanted LOL...God I wish I really knew!


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...you have gorgeous boys...Jude's curls are ADORABLE!!!
> LL....I hope you get your twin girls...
> 
> UK Ladies....How bad is it in London? Is the media being melodramatic?

No, it is pretty bad. Most of it is just mindless hooligans throwing things and looting shops. The Tottenham thing was the worst so hopefully it will settle down during the week. It is mostly in the bad areas where people are unemployed and don't have anything better to do so they just kick off. I hate the people of this country sometimes but just have to think that it is only the minority that is like this :(


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,your four sons are so so cute ,just like their lovely mummy,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...you have gorgeous boys...Jude's curls are ADORABLE!!!
> LL....I hope you get your twin girls...
> 
> UK Ladies....How bad is it in London? Is the media being melodramatic?

The media are being a little melodramatic about it. 

The police shot someone which is a big deal as only certain sections of the police can carry guns and people are protesting about it.

I wouldn't want to live near the area and feel for anyone having to deal with it but certain parts of London have had worse riots than what is happening now.


----------



## dachsundmom

What am I missing in the UK?


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom look at www.bbc.com and look at UK news

The police have shot someone who shot and injured a policeman first and because of that some people are rioting about the police shooting someone


----------



## LLbean

that is bad...hope things settle down quick.


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, I saw this over the weekend, I think...does the public feel the police acted to quickly?


----------



## Macwooly

I'm not really sure what the rioters are thinking. 

It just seems to be about every 5 years (on average) we get a riot about something and I really feel for the people who live in the area it happens in


----------



## dachsundmom

The last one I remember was over university fees going up. Not that you guys don't pay it in taxes, but the increase would still be a fraction of what we pay for higher education in the States.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes, hope things settle down in London!

So tons of watery CM today. Of course DH made plans a while back to go to the pub with buddies tonight. He does it so rarely I don't want him to cancel BUT I have informed him that he'll be expected to perform so to not drink too much or come home too late. Getting excited to go home and POAS :dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see the stick! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Beautiful girl LL!!!
> 
> Here's mine over the weekend. Was being quiet while we were cleaning up after dinner. That's always a bad sign :rofl: I love the "WHAT? I'm not doing anything wrong!" expression, LOL.

Awwww, she's such a cutie pie!! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, isn't your doc appt today?

It's tomorrow...he can't go with me though...:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does Keith have to work? Is your BFF going?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Mer...that video gave me goosebumps...:thumbup:....thanks for posting....:hugs:
> 
> The email your DH sent is hilarious....:haha:..... How old is the little 'terrorist'?

Bennen aka "The Tiny Terrorist" is 4 years old...I always say if he wasn't so damn cute...:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For sure Brooke! I'll even do a side-by-side IC and digi :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Does Keith have to work? Is your BFF going?

He starts that stupid SNCO Symposium tomorrow at 0700...I wish I could have gotten in today...BFF can't go with me as she is watching the boys for me...Gotta love her...she gets my 2 terrorists along with her 5!:wacko:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here is the tiny terrorist on his 4th birthday in January...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/168127_10150092493099729_593734728_5789377_2546577_n.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

What a cutie-pie! He's so cute, he *should *get everything he wants....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I think I can be in Arkansas in 13 hours...unless I end up in Nevada! Lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> What a cutie-pie! He's so cute, he *should *get everything he wants....:haha:

That's the thing...I claim to be such a hardass..but when it comes to my kids..especially him; I am like putty in their hands..:blush:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I think I can be in Arkansas in 13 hours...unless I end up in Nevada! Lol

Sounds like a plan!!! I would hope you paid attention in class unlike someone we know! :rofl: That stuff still cracks my stuff up!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I think I can be in Arkansas in 13 hours...unless I end up in Nevada! Lol
> 
> Sounds like a plan!!! I would hope you paid attention in class unlike someone we know! :rofl: That stuff still cracks my stuff up!!!!Click to expand...

I am worried that we haven't heard from her...:cry:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

You know I totally adore my OB...he is the same one that delivered the boys...He is about 5 foot 5 and wears cowboy boots with his scrubs...He also seriously needs to increase his dosage of Ritalin cause that man seriously bounces off the walls! We call him Tigger without the tail!! :rofl:
He also makes silly comments that may or may not be appropriate...One time he told me "Ok I am going to insert this wand into your vagina and I promise not to stick it in your butt on accident" :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I am worried that we haven't heard from her...:cry:

Who have you not heard from???


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I think I can be in Arkansas in 13 hours...unless I end up in Nevada! Lol
> 
> Sounds like a plan!!! I would hope you paid attention in class unlike someone we know! :rofl: That stuff still cracks my stuff up!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am worried that we haven't heard from her...:cry:Click to expand...

Oh shit...I knew I forgot to tell you...I wrote her on Facebook and she finally replied...says that they are waiting to get internet at their house...She said she misses us too:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> You know I totally adore my OB...he is the same one that delivered the boys...He is about 5 foot 5 and wears cowboy boots with his scrubs...He also seriously needs to increase his dosage of Ritalin cause that man seriously bounces off the walls! We call him Tigger without the tail!! :rofl:
> He also makes silly comments that may or may not be appropriate...One time he told me "Ok I am going to insert this wand into your vagina and I promise not to stick it in your butt on accident" :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

She has no internet or phone? OMG, lol.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am worried that we haven't heard from her...:cry:
> 
> Who have you not heard from???Click to expand...

Grace...Mammag...she is in the process of moving into her new house and doesn't have internet yet.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> She has no internet or phone? OMG, lol.

No internet...you know she doesn't have a phone to get on the internet...:rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Oh ok...yes she has been a bit quiet


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She has no internet or phone? OMG, lol.
> 
> No internet...you know she doesn't have a phone to get on the internet...:rofl:Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, when does your DH get home? I fully expect you to have your legs on the wall by dinner, lol.


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA...well I gotta feed him first...he won't have it any other way LOL

But yes, LUTW tonight FOR SURE!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She has no internet or phone? OMG, lol.
> 
> No internet...you know she doesn't have a phone to get on the internet...:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

We need to pool our resources and buy that girl a damn smart phone!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've got extra phones, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> AHAHAHA...well I gotta feed him first...he won't have it any other way LOL
> 
> But yes, LUTW tonight FOR SURE!

I think he needs to feed you first! Lol:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Sheesh they are not that bad ...some are even free with the contract


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure you had to find the free one Elizabeth, lol


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA actually no, mine was a birthday gift so it was the HTC EVO!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow LL! Impressive! Lol


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA man I guess I painted him badly...but yes, he is very generous with me


----------



## dachsundmom

No, you made up for it...you just have to understand he will always be cheap to us, lol


----------



## LLbean

well we are going tout for dinner tonight...and look what he said
Elizabeth: how do you want your chicken
Hubby: hmmm
Elizabeth: you best tell me quick or no time LOL
Hubby: do you want to meet at ruby tuesdays by the mall?
Elizabeth: if that is what you would like to do
Hubby: yes I did a good job today, got a lot of work done and settled a good amount in cases
Hubby: plus i have a coupon lol


HAHAHAHA you see?


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

He's not trying to get you the free kid's meal is he?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

We spent most of the morning and the afternoon at the boy's school helping out with registration...I got so many comments about how cute my bump was and complete shock when they asked how far along I was...so here is today...6 weeks 1 day...I know most of it is bloat...but below my belly button it is rock hard...
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/daf56322-fa7e-4fbf-83fa-d3885829f528.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Does anyone know how to include a pic from an iPhone? I took the pic on my iPhone and want to share. It's just an opk, and we can't even BD due to my LEEP a few weeks ago but I just couldn't help it. I'm a POAS addict!


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Does anyone know how to include a pic from an iPhone? I took the pic on my iPhone and want to share. It's just an opk, and we can't even BD due to my LEEP a few weeks ago but I just couldn't help it. I'm a POAS addict!

you cant from the iphone...sorry...


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife said:


> We spent most of the morning and the afternoon at the boy's school helping out with registration...I got so many comments about how cute my bump was and complete shock when they asked how far along I was...so here is today...6 weeks 1 day...I know most of it is bloat...but below my belly button it is rock hard...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/daf56322-fa7e-4fbf-83fa-d3885829f528.jpg

WOW...ahem....when is the U/S? perhaps more than one in there! :winkwink:

looks very cute :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

USAFKnineWife said:


> We spent most of the morning and the afternoon at the boy's school helping out with registration...I got so many comments about how cute my bump was and complete shock when they asked how far along I was...so here is today...6 weeks 1 day...I know most of it is bloat...but below my belly button it is rock hard...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/daf56322-fa7e-4fbf-83fa-d3885829f528.jpg

That is a cute baby bump :thumbup:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> We spent most of the morning and the afternoon at the boy's school helping out with registration...I got so many comments about how cute my bump was and complete shock when they asked how far along I was...so here is today...6 weeks 1 day...I know most of it is bloat...but below my belly button it is rock hard...
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/daf56322-fa7e-4fbf-83fa-d3885829f528.jpg
> 
> WOW...ahem....when is the U/S? perhaps more than one in there! :winkwink:
> 
> looks very cute :flower:Click to expand...

My OB should give me an U/S tomorrow at my appointment to date the pregnancy...


----------



## LLbean

can't wait to hear!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Very cute bump!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I like!


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH takes care of dinner on Mondays and came home with canned potatoes, lol. I didn't know potatoes came in a can!

LL, I'm going with you for my free kid's meal! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I had to drag out my laptop. Do you ladies get that streaky stuff too?
:cry: no bd for us.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I really don't want to cook....


----------



## dachsundmom

Sometimes mine streak.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, microwave the ramen.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, microwave the ramen.

I am thinking about it...We ate out last night and again today for lunch...I am totally slacking!:blush:


----------



## hugs3409

LLbean said:


> well we are going tout for dinner tonight...and look what he said
> Elizabeth: how do you want your chicken
> Hubby: hmmm
> Elizabeth: you best tell me quick or no time LOL
> Hubby: do you want to meet at ruby tuesdays by the mall?
> Elizabeth: if that is what you would like to do
> Hubby: yes I did a good job today, got a lot of work done and settled a good amount in cases
> Hubby: plus i have a coupon lol
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA you see?

LOL my DH would say that sounds like me. I am coupon crazy lol haha.

I have the HTC EVO and LOVE LOVE LOVE it :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Viking nice OPK. Sorry no :sex: though, that really sucks!

Brooke, here are my positives for tonight!!
And another pic of baby girl reading on her potty :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3908.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3912.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wow Viking nice OPK. Sorry no :sex: though, that really sucks!
> 
> Brooke, here are my positives for tonight!!
> And another pic of baby girl reading on her potty :haha:

She is just too cute!...and it sounds like someone else with be doing the LUTW plan tonight!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: Elizabeth! Just sent text message to DH with OPK results attached, letting him know there is work to do when he gets home :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA it's BUSINESS TIME!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Business done for you or are you about to get to it? :winkwink:


----------



## googly

Hey, can I ask a REALLY potentially dumb question?! I didn't want to start a whole new thread (to highlight my potential stupidity) but figured someone on here might know. Esp. Junebug maybe!

So - if you have been on BCP long-term - eg I have most of my adult life, probably >15 years at least - does that mean you have 'saved' a bunch of eggs?!? Like 200-odd maybe?? I'm 37, nearly 38... Just wondering - in ridiculously general / optimistic terms - whether long term BCP use means I might have loads stored up in there :D - or does it not really work like that???

Anyway, just a wondering-ment-ness.......!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol. I wish it worked like that. The eggs that are not released will die off; that's why you don't OV on the BCP, you get follies, but they don't mature...they just get reabsorbed into your ovaries.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I think I already OVd....the EWCM is no more, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

BTW Googly, it's totally not a stupid question!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> No, lol. I wish it worked like that. The eggs that are not released will die off; that's why you don't OV on the BCP, you get follies, but they don't mature...they just get reabsorbed into your ovaries.

Oh... Stink! There goes that (hopeful) theory :D

What are they measuring when they test your 'ovarian reserve' then - the potential of your ovaries to produce more??

I really should have paid more attention in biology class... :haha:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> BTW Googly, it's totally not a stupid question!

Ha, justa little 'hopeful' maybe... Have been wondering about it for ages, I have to admit :haha:

Well I'm glad I asked you guys before I mentioned it to the FS and he looked at me like I'm a total spazza.


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No, lol. I wish it worked like that. The eggs that are not released will die off; that's why you don't OV on the BCP, you get follies, but they don't mature...they just get reabsorbed into your ovaries.
> 
> Oh... Stink! There goes that (hopeful) theory :D
> 
> What are they measuring when they test your 'ovarian reserve' then - the potential of your ovaries to produce more??
> 
> I really should have paid more attention in biology class... :haha:Click to expand...

You don't really produce more...what you start out with is what you have. It's more the potential to see if what you have can mature; if that makes any sense, lol.

The docs are looking at your follicle stimulating hormone to see if your body can mature what it has, but this can change each cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup DMom is right googly, sorry! That would be awesome though, I think I was on BCP for at least 17 years of my life :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm Googly, if your doc ever laughs at a question you have or you aren't comfortable asking the question in the first place, get a new one! Lol

This is what they are trained to do.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke did you see my pics? They're a few pages back...


----------



## dachsundmom

I just saw them Chantal...I missed that part. Very nice; I think the soy did it for you!

Ta fille est tres belle! Sorry, I cannot do any accent marks on BnB like I can on MS Word, lol.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm Googly, if your doc ever laughs at a question you have or you aren't comfortable asking the question in the first place, get a new one! Lol
> 
> This is what they are trained to do.

Oh I haven't actually met him yet - he could be lovely - it's just that he's called 'Professor' someone - sounds high powered! Which I'm pleased about, don't get me wrong... But I might feel weird asking questions like that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

googly I'm a professor too and no question is stupid :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I just saw them Chantal...I missed that part. Very nice; I think the soy did it for you!
> 
> Ta fille est tres belle! Sorry, I cannot do any accent marks on BnB like I can on MS Word, lol.

Now hope the surge doesn't last for 3 days and that I get that O on!!!

Merci beaucoup :cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

De rien Chantal!


----------



## googly

Junebug_CJ said:


> googly I'm a professor too and no question is stupid :hugs:

Oh you are?! Cool! Hmm maybe I should try some of my others on you.... :haha: no I'd better bite the bullet and speak to/make friends with my slightly intimidating FS man...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL hun I'm sure he's no where as scary as he seems :hugs: Many of my patients email me routinely with additional questions, I have no problems helping them out more if they need it!


----------



## dachsundmom

You are brave Chantal, most US docs would be afraid the emails could be used in court, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We print them all out and place them in the charts. We follow the rule of thumb "If you don't want this email seen on the front page of the Toronto Star, don't send it". I've had some difficult patients, and rather than email, I call them and document the conversation in the chart afterwards... It CAN get complex!


----------



## dachsundmom

This is another reason I don't practice, I hate paperwork and charting, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tell me about it!!! Can't wait, everything will be electronic soon, I can type so much faster than write!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure how I feel about e-records, lol. At least in the psych world, I think a client (can't say patient, lol) has the right to open up at his/her own pace of therapy doesn't work. I'd hate to know that much about a person ahead of time.

But, knowing the med/psych history in all of it's glory is priceless as well!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The ultimate goal in the province is for a province-wide system that would allow for one's medical records to be accessible wherever you are, which is a good idea for most people :thumbup: It'll take a while but we're getting there.


----------



## dachsundmom

You forget, Americans are all about a good conspiracy theory, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Right, and litigations :winkwink: We don't have as much of that problem here, luckily for us MDs!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol. The American way!


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> You forget, Americans are all about a good conspiracy theory, lol.

The Russians, too. My DH has some good ones. Just don't ask him about aliens...:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Business done for you or are you about to get to it? :winkwink:


Done deal :blush:


----------



## cebethel

I am disliking my doctor. Actually, I got a "fill in" doctor today. She kinda made my heart sink

My pee test at the dr's office was negative :cry:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> I am disliking my doctor. Actually, I got a "fill in" doctor today. She kinda made my heart sink
> 
> My pee test at the dr's office was negative :cry:

what???? I wonder why? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Did they draw bloods?


----------



## googly

Junebug_CJ said:


> The ultimate goal in the province is for a province-wide system that would allow for one's medical records to be accessible wherever you are, which is a good idea for most people :thumbup: It'll take a while but we're getting there.

We have that here now - ALL my medical records are online; I can login and look at alllll my appointments, diagnoses, prescriptions, and lab test results for the last 10 years - it's freakin awesome! I love it... Particularly good for checking lab results. I'm amazed by how much the GPs *don't* tell you sometimes - it's usually "yeah those came back normal"... But if you look maybe they're actually on the very high or low side of normal. Anyway, it's cool :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....I'm still fuming....:grr:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eva, WHAT?? I think that is BS. They need to do bloods, you had clear HPT x10!!!


----------



## cebethel

They drew bloods............will get the result tomorrow sometime.

When I came home I took 3 more tests (yep, I'm an addict) ALL were positive.

The doctor had told me that all the tests I had taken at home could be either wrong or faulty.

Now I am absolutely terrified of the blood results :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope, he/she is wrong. Your HPTs can't all be faulty. They're full of crap. Your bloods will be positive hun!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

They probably screwed up and tested someone else's urine...there is no way all yours could be wrong. Did you buy any new ones on your way home?


----------



## cebethel

I'm sorry. I don't mean to be all dramatic with you ladies. Today just didn't go as expected :hugs:

Went to the movies after we got home from the doctors..........nearly fell asleep a few times - pitiful I know! :dohh:

I'm trying so hard to think positive, I really am. The doctor just broke my heart with how nonchalant she was about it all


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I hope that beotch's car breaks down when it is 120 degrees outside and no one helps her out!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Falling asleep at the movies is a very good sign! Actually extreme fatigue was my first symptom. I truly believe you are preggo with all the sticks you've shown us, they are clearly positive. I think I agree with Jenn, there must have been a sample mix-up of some sort! Fingers crossed extra hard for you for the blood results, I really think you'll get good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva, they either screwed up the testing, or the test they use was not sensitive enough.
Docs and their practices screw up all the time. Need I remind you of my DH's SA screw-up? Try not to worry....Get some rest tonight...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> Well I hope that beotch's car breaks down when it is 120 degrees outside and no one helps her out!

Well that made me chuckle :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Indigo is right. So take it easy and sleep as much as you can. You'll need it in 9 months!!!!


----------



## LLbean

And let me tell you, if indeed they "mixed up" your test with someone else's I would be looking for a new doctor anyway. Absolutely unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## cebethel

Here is a comparison pic..........the bottom two are from when I got home from the doctors

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/12-DPO-AUGUST8TH-2011.jpg


----------



## crystal443

It's gotta be positive Eva:thumbup:..the tests at the doctors office can't be as sensitive :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You're knocked up! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## cebethel

Maybe I should fling tortoise poo at the dr? :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Eva, there is no way all those tests can be wrong. Your pregnant hun. :hug:

Am sure your bloods will come back as a positive. :thumbup:

:wohoo: Congratulations.


----------



## Wendyk07

cebethel said:


> Maybe I should fling tortoise poo at the dr? :haha:

I would do more than fling it at her. lol

She'll be eating her words when she sees the blood results.


----------



## Macwooly

Eva :hugs: You have a series of positive HPTs and you are up the duff :D

One test at the doctors is to be ignored. If they had ran a series of tests then fine but they did one! As others have said it could be less sensitive or even a false negative which can happen.

Your bloods today will make the doctor feel like a tit when they confirm you are pregnant x


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...you have gorgeous boys...Jude's curls are ADORABLE!!!
> LL....I hope you get your twin girls...
> 
> UK Ladies....How bad is it in London? Is the media being melodramatic?

Aww thanks they can be little buggers at times ad Jude gets mistaken for a girl because of his curls??? It's usually women in their 60's haha!! It doesn't help that he likes the colour pink :dohh:

As for the riots they are pretty bad my DH is working in London at the minute and it was medlum last night. There was police everywhere and sirens going off left right and centre. So it's just not tottenham this is happening but in stratford too!!! He said he'd seen loads of black teenage kids with hoodies getting out of hand and he couldn't even nip to Morrisons because everywhere was closed. He said he was bricking it and this is a man who never gets scared.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,your four sons are so so cute ,just like their lovely mummy,xxxxxxxxxx

thanks Tracey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes I hope your DH stayed safe.

Initially I thought it was melodramatic on the part of the news but WTF :nope: London, Nottingham, Birmingham, Bristol and Liverpool had riots to varying degrees. Businesses looted, vandalised and set fire too :( Private residences were also attacked and set fire too along with cars :( And I've just seen footage on the BBC news of an injured man being mugged by looters :nope::growlmad: It's the third night of rioting in London last night and every one says the police are being ineffective :( Many of the eye witness reports say 90% are under 18 years old :nope: I'm just in shock and keep thinking WTF :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Eva your doctor is talking utter bollocks! You are pregnant hun and your tests prove that. Didn't you do a digi too? x


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Eva your doctor is talking utter bollocks! You are pregnant hun and your tests prove that. Didn't you do a digi too? x

I agree 100% with this Eva and with all the other ladies who have said your doctor is talking crap :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes I hope your DH stayed safe.
> 
> Initially I thought it was melodramatic on the part of the news but WTF :nope: London, Nottingham, Birmingham, Bristol and Liverpool had riots to varying degrees. Businesses looted, vandalised and set fire too :( Private residences were also attacked and set fire too along with cars :( And I've just seen footage on the BBC news of an injured man being mugged by looters :nope::growlmad: It's the third night of rioting in London last night and every one says the police are being ineffective :( Many of the eye witness reports say 90% are under 18 years old :nope: I'm just in shock and keep thinking WTF :nope:

yeah he's fine but he didn't venture out last night he stayed well put. I thought that too wooly but now my DH has experienced it :nope: yeah my hubby said it was a load of teenage kids where are their parents??? Its been happening in Mossside too! It's voilent there at the best of times but my DH is working there too! At least London is only for a few days. But it needs to stop.


----------



## Macwooly

Thank goodness he was ok. I can't imagine how scary or nerve racking it is for people experiencing it :(


----------



## Butterfly67

God what an awful night of violence - I was 50 miles away but had trouble sleeping as I was listening out in case anything kicked off near me :(

Jodes glad your DH was safe :hugs:

Eva, there is no way all those tests are wrong, idiot doctors :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, you and I already had this conversation...chin up! You are up the duff and I will send your doctor a turkey; you will never deal with her again.:hugs:

To my UK ladies, please be safe!:hugs::hugs:

Here's my new theory on early testing; I don't know that I would head to the doc's office until you see a positive on regular HPT, meaning not the early result kind.

What I am reading says that most office tests are 50hcg, which most likely would not show until AF is late...earlier that that girls, just ask for a blood beta and save yourself the worry! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, it looks like I OV 4 days early on soy...hope we got enough BD in...it was so soon after AF.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, I think you did ovulate and just need to wait a few more days for x-hairs.


----------



## sadie

OK, this may be a completely american comment, but why aren't the police in the UK using guns and pepper spray? (i am american!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, it looks like I OV 4 days early on soy...hope we got enough BD in...it was so soon after AF.

AWESOME!!!

I think I just had my O dip, temp lowest it has been since CD1 :dance:


----------



## Macwooly

sadie said:


> OK, this may be a completely american comment, but why aren't the police in the UK using guns and pepper spray? (i am american!)

Police in the UK aren't armed only special units and they are only allowed to shoot at those with guns.

They do carry pepper spray and were probably using it but policemen in the UK have to fill out about an hour's worth of paperwork every time they use pepper spray to justify its use.

From reports today I suspect if there is more trouble tonight the water cannons will be used.

But unfortunately every time the police go in hard they are slatted in the press so if they do nothing they are in the wrong and if they do anything they are in the wrong.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> OK, this may be a completely american comment, but why aren't the police in the UK using guns and pepper spray? (i am american!)
> 
> Police in the UK aren't armed only special units and they are only allowed to shoot at those with guns.
> 
> They do carry pepper spray and were probably using it but policemen in the UK have to fill out about an hour's worth of paperwork every time they use pepper spray to justify its use.
> 
> From reports today I suspect if there is more trouble tonight the water cannons will be used.
> 
> But unfortunately every time the police go in hard they are slatted in the press so if they do nothing they are in the wrong and if they do anything they are in the wrong.Click to expand...

This is exactly the same as in Canada. I hope things settle down soon, and that our UK ladies and their loved ones stay safe :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I hope you've caught that egg :dust:

I know what you mean about O so close to AF :hugs:

Junebug I hope you catch that egg :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, I am American too...we are one of the few civilized nations that view being armed as a fundamental right. Well, depending on your beliefs, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well Junebug, it looks like the soy did exactly what it was meant to do for us, lol.

Wooly...I just hope I don't have another 18LP. I wanted to stop temping after I got my x-hairs, but I think I am going to have to keep it up until AF.


----------



## Macwooly

I hope you get a 14 day LP and a BFP at the end of that :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly...sometime between now and Xmas, you are going to be fat with triplets!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh, it looks like I OV 4 days early on soy...hope we got enough BD in...it was so soon after AF.
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I think I just had my O dip, temp lowest it has been since CD1 :dance:Click to expand...

Do it this morning!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly...sometime between now and Xmas, you are going to be fat with triplets!!!

As opposed to fat :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly...sometime between now and Xmas, you are going to be fat with triplets!!!
> 
> As opposed to fat :rofl:Click to expand...

As I tell my DH...you're not fat, your tummy just makes a really good pillow right now, lol. :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly...sometime between now and Xmas, you are going to be fat with triplets!!!
> 
> As opposed to fat :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> As I tell my DH...you're not fat, your tummy just makes a really good pillow right now, lol. :haha::haha:Click to expand...

My dog Teddy will be so disappointed when the tummy goes as he rests his head on it every night :)


----------



## LLbean

Ladies in the UK...can't you go away from that area for a bit? Man it sounds bad. PLEASE STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## NorthStar

LL I'm up in Scotland, it's all quiet and business as usual up here, but our police are on standby to get sent down south to England to reinforce the English police, there's been no outbreaks of violence or looting up here.


----------



## LLbean

Good to know NS...I wish it would just settle already


----------



## NorthStar

It's not something we get a lot of in this country, the French eg are much more prone to rioting than the Brits, so it's taken everyone by surprise I think.

Trouble is with a small but increasingly vocal anti-immigration lobby in this country, this is increasing the fear factor and playing right into their hands.


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> LL I'm up in Scotland, it's all quiet and business as usual up here, but our police are on standby to get sent down south to England to reinforce the English police, there's been no outbreaks of violence or looting up here.


I'm up in Scotland as well, even though I am actually English (whisper it!). I used to live down in London so it's really tough to watch all that happening in places I used to know quite well. 

They are beefing up the police presence tonight so I hope the rioters don't decide to take this as a challenge to get even more violent, although they are so mindless I'm sure they won't come up with that idea for themselves! 

And didn't realise that the Scottish police might go down there.....that'll sort it out for sure!! You don't mess with a tooled up Scot! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everyone close to this mess is required to check in at least once a day so we know that you are all safe!


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm 6 miles from central Birmingham and that's quite close enough for me! But we're safe and will be very surprised if the troubles get to us.

The rioting has come as a shock and some of the locations are a shock too. It has been many years since any rioting to this degree in England and then it was one area at a time. This across many cities is so unusual.

Usually the riots have a definite cause but last night's events seems to have been some mindless people piggy-backing on a legitimate peaceful protest over the police shooting of a man to commit criminal acts.

I can only imagine how badly England is being portrayed when viewed internationally :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I wouldn't worry about the American's view on the Brits...we were done after the Boston Tea Party and that little Revolution, lol. :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I wouldn't worry about the American's view on the Brits...we were done after the Boston Tea Party and that little Revolution, lol. :haha:

Forgot about the Boston Tea party - absolute waste of tea! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think we all drink coffee out of pure spite, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh, it looks like I OV 4 days early on soy...hope we got enough BD in...it was so soon after AF.
> 
> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I think I just had my O dip, temp lowest it has been since CD1 :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Do it this morning!!!!!!Click to expand...

I would have but DH was too tired before I had to leave for work! Tonight it is...


----------



## Jodes2011

i wish my hubby wasn't in the middle of it but he's only there for another day.


----------



## NorthStar

I hope your husband gets home okay tomorrow Jodes, I think by then (hope) it will have settled down.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes I hope your DH stays safe and pray that the 3 fold increase in police on the streets tonight in London means a repeat of last night can't/doesn't happen :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes may he return home quickly safe and sound


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> LL I'm up in Scotland, it's all quiet and business as usual up here, but our police are on standby to get sent down south to England to reinforce the English police, there's been no outbreaks of violence or looting up here.


Same here, i'm well out of the way. DH's brother should be down in London for business but has been called back. My friends DH works in London during the week and heads home for the weekend but has been told by his boss not to travel. Its scary stuff down there just now. My journalist friend says that the media have been ordered not to disclose all the information so i guess we are still only hearing a portion of what is actually going on. My friends in London are all fine but understandably shaken and concerend for there own safety.


----------



## Wendyk07

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> LL I'm up in Scotland, it's all quiet and business as usual up here, but our police are on standby to get sent down south to England to reinforce the English police, there's been no outbreaks of violence or looting up here.
> 
> 
> I'm up in Scotland as well, even though I am actually English (whisper it!). I used to live down in London so it's really tough to watch all that happening in places I used to know quite well.
> 
> They are beefing up the police presence tonight so I hope the rioters don't decide to take this as a challenge to get even more violent, although they are so mindless I'm sure they won't come up with that idea for themselves!
> 
> And didn't realise that the Scottish police might go down there.....that'll sort it out for sure!! You don't mess with a tooled up Scot! :haha:Click to expand...

My brother told me last night that he might have to go down. Apparently they need thousands more to police London. Your right though there wont be any messing when the scots polis go down. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> i wish my hubby wasn't in the middle of it but he's only there for another day.

Gheese! At least he's coming home soon. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Want to end a riot send in the Celts :) 


But seriously Wendy I hope your friends stay safe :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Just POAS and there is still a line. Its very faint but still bloody there. Will this ever end. I was so hoping that with the dramatic drop last week that it would be over by now. I am still in "cant be arse" mode and POAS has just made me feel worse.

This seriously sucks. :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Just POAS and there is still a line. Its very faint but still bloody there. Will this ever end. I was so hoping that with the dramatic drop last week that it would be over by now. I am still in "cant be arse" mode and POAS has just made me feel worse.
> 
> This seriously sucks. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wendy, can you post the pic and what was your last hcg?


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Just POAS and there is still a line. Its very faint but still bloody there. Will this ever end. I was so hoping that with the dramatic drop last week that it would be over by now. I am still in "cant be arse" mode and POAS has just made me feel worse.
> 
> This seriously sucks. :(

It does take a bit Wendy, I was on that boat too and I never got high numbers like you...as long as it's still going down, Hang in there!


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Just POAS and there is still a line. Its very faint but still bloody there. Will this ever end. I was so hoping that with the dramatic drop last week that it would be over by now. I am still in "cant be arse" mode and POAS has just made me feel worse.
> 
> This seriously sucks. :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Gee Wendy that does suck. I was actually about to ask ounhow you were doing. When was your last blood test and what was your hcg?

And Eva, so sorry about your silly dr. I would probably get a new one. How are u doing today! Any word from the lab with your betas yet?


----------



## sadie

Watching the tv this morning made me want to cry. I am so upset about what is going on. What kind of punishment will those animals get?? In my opinion, they deserve to lose a leg due to their behavior. Im sick. 

Stay safe UKers!! 

I decided to poas 10dpo, and it was negative. I have 3 more sticks left.


----------



## Macwooly

Sadie hope you just tested too early and that you see your BFP in the next few days :dust:


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I wouldn't worry about the American's view on the Brits...we were done after the Boston Tea Party and that little Revolution, lol. :haha:

We &#58423; the British! 
That other stuff is over and done with!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Wendy post a pic :D


----------



## Jodes2011

well my hubby just rang me and they have all been ordered off site because it's getting crazy. He might not be able to work tomorrow which means he will be staying there till the job is done. I am not happy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> well my hubby just rang me and they have all been ordered off site because it's getting crazy. He might not be able to work tomorrow which means he will be staying there till the job is done. I am not happy.

:cry::hugs::hugs:

But he's safe, thank God!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> well my hubby just rang me and they have all been ordered off site because it's getting crazy. He might not be able to work tomorrow which means he will be staying there till the job is done. I am not happy.
> 
> :cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> But he's safe, thank God!Click to expand...

at the moment he is but the riots are all around where he's staying too so he can't even go out. There's police and security everywhere. I want him to come home but his tools are stuck on site and it's closed now till Thursday morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not one to go back to church anymore, but I will light my own candle at home for everyone!


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes sorry to hear he has to stay :hugs: I pray that things quiet down and pray he stays safe :hugs:

I know the news when speaking to police spokesmen were saying that there will be 3 times more police on the streets tonight so pray that helps to keep it quiet :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes....that's AWFUL....:hugs::hugs::hugs:.... Are you and your boys safe where you are?


----------



## LLbean

Jodes I hope it gets calm quick so hubby can come home to you


----------



## Indigo77

This is what I am reading....
https://www.npr.org/2011/08/09/139233715/britain-burns-riots-spread-through-uk-cities?sc=ipad&f=1001

Would you say it's an accurate assessment?

This quote struck me...."This is the uprising of the working class. We're redistributing the wealth."

Please stay safe, ladies.....:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo I think Jodes is in Leeds which if it had riots was not on the news so praying that means it had none.

I tend to trust the BBC news and this is there report today: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14460554

I think it can be dressed up many ways but it seems to be a bunch of people decided they were going to go on a rampage :nope::growlmad:


----------



## Jennjenn

WSS


----------



## Butterfly67

Back from Town. Lots of police on the streets but the policewoman I spoke to reckons nothing will happen. I'm not so sure from what is being said on twitter.

Jodes :hugs: hope DH gets home safely later in the week. 

Not sure if anywhere is safe at the moment, seems like it could kick off anywhere but hopefully it is all rumour and it will calm down.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow sounds like things aren't getting better :cry: I hope DH gets home safe soon Jodes!

I still had positive ICs, and digis this AM on FMU. 

Anyone hear from Eva yet? Swamped at work but wanted to make sure she got good news :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> This is what I am reading....
> https://www.npr.org/2011/08/09/139233715/britain-burns-riots-spread-through-uk-cities?sc=ipad&f=1001
> 
> Would you say it's an accurate assessment?
> 
> This quote struck me...."This is the uprising of the working class. We're redistributing the wealth."
> 
> Please stay safe, ladies.....:hugs:

WORKING class my arse I doubt any of these loser criminals have ever worked an honest day in their entire lives :growlmad: just looking for an excuse to steal stuff and terrorise the community and destroy things that people HAVE worked long and hard for.

I would tend to trust the BBC more like Macwooly, but I'm nowhere near London, and there's been none of this happening in Scotland, so luckily I have not experienced anything. We've been advised by work to postpone any business trips that go through the capital, but flying through Heathrow is ok.


----------



## Macwooly

Not hear from Eva yet but hope all is ok with her x

Well riots have started already in West Bromwich which is about 6 miles from us - none last night there but some today :nope: 

Junebug really hope you catch that egg and get your BFP :dust:


----------



## cebethel

Im here! Just at Austins urologist appointment. No blood results yet..........I have no patience with waiting for results :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Have u called yet? Is all ok w/ A?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's about time Eva! Lol


----------



## LLbean

Eva...call them!


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys, she is two hours behind a lot of us, lol.


----------



## LLbean

that is 10:30...she can call lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It's 11:30 for me, lol. But, yes...I would've already been on the phone, lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

I got mine at 10 am this morning! Very happy!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Did u call them or did they call u?

Eva....Don't wait until noon.....It is likely they will turn on the answering service over lunch time....


----------



## Jennjenn

I emailed them. The results were good so it was just the nurse I talked with.


----------



## Jennjenn

They called me back after I emailed them...


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I'm sorry. I don't mean to be all dramatic with you ladies. Today just didn't go as expected :hugs:
> 
> Went to the movies after we got home from the doctors..........nearly fell asleep a few times - pitiful I know! :dohh:
> 
> I'm trying so hard to think positive, I really am. The doctor just broke my heart with how nonchalant she was about it all

Awk Eva ,hope u are ok lovely ,I swear I want to go kick that doctors fricking ass ,how dare she,:gun::gun::trouble::trouble::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl:............ :hug:


----------



## Macwooly

Eva I say set Despie on her :haha:


----------



## LLbean

and where is USAFKnineWife today??? I am dying to hear about the U/S !!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Eva I say set Despie on her :haha:

Yes please let me at her,I am so angry .:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, where are you?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

I'm back from my appointment! Didn't take a long time since all my info and insurance were the same as 4 years ago. lol Gave 8 vials of blood, urine and I had a pap smear. Had the U/S to date everything and he says I am good to go for my April 1st due date. He said that the baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days so we are pretty much right on target!! The little heart was there just thumping away! I go back in 4 weeks.
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2fdc22b0-891d-4ec4-8088-b8811cbbed7d.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

I hope she posts U/S pics....


----------



## LLbean

THANK YOU MER!!!

So happy to see that U/S!!!!

YEY!!!

So it is an April Fools baby ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

There's the little bean,!!!!!...:awww:.....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Meredith! This is so exciting! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Lovely picture Meredith!


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva gave me permission to tell everyone that she is in transit home and will call the doctor shortly, lol. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Thanks everyone!!! Dh got a minute away from the symposium and called me...First thing he asked?? "You couldn't see any genitals yet could you?":haha: He was joking but I know he is really hoping that it's a girl.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

When can they tell that now?


----------



## LLbean

I believe it is at 16 weeks


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, well at least that hasn't changed, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

USAFKnineWife said:


> I'm back from my appointment! Didn't take a long time since all my info and insurance were the same as 4 years ago. lol Gave 8 vials of blood, urine and I had a pap smear. Had the U/S to date everything and he says I am good to go for my April 1st due date. He said that the baby is measuring 6 weeks 5 days so we are pretty much right on target!! The little heart was there just thumping away! I go back in 4 weeks.
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2fdc22b0-891d-4ec4-8088-b8811cbbed7d.jpg

So pleased to hear all is going well for you and you saw a heartbeat :thumbup:

Praying your pregnancy continues going from strength to strength


----------



## Indigo77

I think Melly found out at 12 weeks....?....


----------



## dachsundmom

12? Lol. Oh hell, that's too early for me if it's not a girl, lol. Which everyone has predicted a boy. Might as well get used to the idea.


----------



## LLbean

unless you do Amnio LOL

By the 20th week of pregnancy the external genitalia changes are done. On ultrasound, if your baby is cooperating and is positioned in a favorable way, his or her sex can be identified as early as the 16th to 18th week of your pregnancy.

Genitals form between 12-14 weeks, however they are not fully formed until between 16-18 weeks, and of course it depends on if your baby is hiding his stuff or not when they preform the ultrasound.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

Off topic, but good for a laugh. Totally reminds me of Porkchop, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Why does everyone seem to want a girl? 
I like boys..... Girls turn on u sooner....


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, that would give me time to adapt to boy things, lol


----------



## Jennjenn

I have several friends that found out at 12 weeks b/c the equipment is now more advanced and they were both seeing the same specialist for the nuchal translucency testing.


----------



## Jennjenn

Indigo77 said:


> Why does everyone seem to want a girl?
> I like boys..... Girls turn on u sooner....

Very true! Starts once they hit 6 - 8 years old....very mouthy at 10!


----------



## LLbean

I just like girls better cause you can dress them up and put cute bows on their hair and stuff...but yeah girls and their mom's get crazy LOL

"for the most part" girls are easier to "keep control" over than boys...I have found...and the energy of a boy toddler at this age would wear me out HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc I am used to a girl, lol


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

'the honey badger doesn't give a shit....'


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 'the honey badger doesn't give a shit....'

We always say ..."porky don't care, the doxie don't give a shit" lol


----------



## LLbean

...and I guess I got lucky with mine too...hell broke lose with mine at 16...so she spared me a few years of agony (I think the organic milk played a HUGE role)


----------



## dachsundmom

Great, so much to look forward to!


----------



## Macwooly

I would like a boy because if I get a girl like me I will be washing valium down with gin :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I would like a boy because if I get a girl like me I will be washing valium down with gin :wacko:

Hey, that's not a bad combination, lol. We'll add it to the vodka/watermelon list, lol.:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I have the gin so just need to get the valium :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't write scripts...ask Chantal, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Boys crack me up....'boys don't care, boys don't give a shit'.......:haha:

I think Jodes has it made.... 4 boys! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

hey so right after ovulation and before implantation you can still drink and stuff cause "technically" there is no "feeding" from us directly at that point right? Bring it! HAHAHA


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Ok this is funny...stupid but funny...Ok so I just went to the bathroom...I have been really "wet" since my appointment...anyway...When I wiped the toilet paper was BLUE! I started freaking out!!!

Calmed down and thought...why is your CM/discharge blue?:dohh: It's the freaking U/S gel that the OB used with the vaginal wand! I am such a doh-doh!! I was about 10 seconds away from blowing up Keith's phone!!! 

Ok back to reality now...Sorry it was too stupid not to share!:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Here's the kicker - with boys you only have to worry about one penis - theirs. With girls you have to worry about thousands of them!


----------



## Indigo77

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ok this is funny...stupid but funny...Ok so I just went to the bathroom...I have been really "wet" since my appointment...anyway...When I wiped the toilet paper was BLUE! I started freaking out!!!
> 
> Calmed down and thought...why is your CM/discharge blue?:dohh: It's the freaking U/S gel that the OB used with the vaginal wand! I am such a doh-doh!! I was about 10 seconds away from blowing up Keith's phone!!!
> 
> Ok back to reality now...Sorry it was too stupid not to share!:haha:

Blue!!!! It's a boy! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Jennjenn said:


> Here's the kicker - with boys you only have to worry about one penis - theirs. With girls you have to worry about thousands of them!

'nuf said......:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Here's the kicker - with boys you only have to worry about one penis - theirs. With girls you have to worry about thousands of them!

OMG....:cry: I've never thought about DD in those terms. Lol


----------



## LLbean

ok, being the devils advocate...what if the boy is Gay? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> ok, being the devils advocate...what if the boy is Gay? LOL

I'm down...and I guess he would be too, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok, being the devils advocate...what if the boy is Gay? LOL

That would be perfect.....:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

LOL.. I meant if he is Gay there is more than his penis to worry about ;-)

I totally love my gay boys


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> When can they tell that now?

My OB told me that at my 12 week appointment that he could tell me..With both the boys it was 12 weeks as well.


----------



## Jennjenn

LLbean said:


> ok, being the devils advocate...what if the boy is Gay? LOL

That's probably even better as no chance them having a baby. I'm deathly afraid of being a grandma when my daughter is still in HS...Scares the crap out of me.

Not to mention all the STD that women get!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Why does everyone seem to want a girl?
> I like boys..... Girls turn on u sooner....

Well for Keith it's because when the girls were little he wasn't around much at all...He almost feels like he was cheated some how...I would love another girl...but I would be happy with a boy as well.


----------



## Jennjenn

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> When can they tell that now?
> 
> My OB told me that at my 12 week appointment that he could tell me..With both the boys it was 12 weeks as well.Click to expand...

Mine, too but it is b/c I will be seeing a specialist who has better equipment.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> Why does everyone seem to want a girl?
> I like boys..... Girls turn on u sooner....

Oh and you are so right on that point...They tell me at least once a week how much they hate me....Don't get me wrong..I love them and they are great most of the time but they can be some of the most ungrateful, horrid people alive...:wacko: Now my boys are different....loving and sweet...Well Dalton is...Bennen is just Bennen....He is sweet and cuddly when he is trying to get something...:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

USAFKnineWife said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Why does everyone seem to want a girl?
> I like boys..... Girls turn on u sooner....
> 
> Well for Keith it's because when the girls were little he wasn't around much at all...He almost feels like he was cheated some how...I would love another girl...but I would be happy with a boy as well.Click to expand...

My DDs are such Daddy's girls. They always want to sit next to him, etc. He loves all the girly attention...a carry over from his teenage years.

He's planning on buying a shotgun in 2 years...


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well, I am not going to lie, I REALLY want a girl. I have two boys and I really would prefer to just have 1 more child so this next one is it. Of course, a boy would be welcome too but that is my preference. I SO hope Gail was right!


----------



## Jennjenn

I can understand. I want a boy for my husband to carry on the family name. Our DD are the only grandchildren on my DH's side of the family.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jennjenn said:


> Here's the kicker - with boys you only have to worry about one penis - theirs. With girls you have to worry about thousands of them!

Maybe so but boys can get more girls pregnant than girls can get pregnant...:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

ok here is you boy LOL
https://youtu.be/E8aprCNnecU


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Indigo77 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is funny...stupid but funny...Ok so I just went to the bathroom...I have been really "wet" since my appointment...anyway...When I wiped the toilet paper was BLUE! I started freaking out!!!
> 
> Calmed down and thought...why is your CM/discharge blue?:dohh: It's the freaking U/S gel that the OB used with the vaginal wand! I am such a doh-doh!! I was about 10 seconds away from blowing up Keith's phone!!!
> 
> Ok back to reality now...Sorry it was too stupid not to share!:haha:
> 
> Blue!!!! It's a boy! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

OMG! hahaha...When Keith comes home tonight I am gonna tell him that!! He may just faint right there!!!:haha:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok, being the devils advocate...what if the boy is Gay? LOL
> 
> I'm down...and I guess he would be too, lol.Click to expand...

Same here....As long as they are happy I say...


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> ok here is you boy LOL
> https://youtu.be/E8aprCNnecU
> [iframe width="425" height="349" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/E8aprCNnecU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen][/iframe]

:rofl: That kid is so cute..She best carry cookies in her pocket!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see you Eva! LOl


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok here is you boy LOL
> https://youtu.be/E8aprCNnecU

:haha::haha:
Oh, but he's adorable....:cloud9:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh and as far as testing I did buy a First Response today and of course, it was BFN. I'm 11 DPO today so there is still hope. 

I don't know when I ovulated in June which is when I had my last mc but I do know that I got my BFP on CD 28. I did get a very, very faint line at CD 27 but at the time it seemed like a negative. I only noticed the extremely faint line when I dug it out of the bin in my bathroom the next morning, just to double check. So basically, it had to sit over night to be visible. By CD 28 I got a clear line on FR even without it being FMU.

So my line of thinking is that if I am pregnant I should see a line tomorrow on CD 28.

If I'm not pregnant I aready have my next line of defense lined up. I just ordered my complete medical records from my RE today. I am going to forward it to a recurrent miscarriage specialist that I found and may wind up being monitored by both doctors. He's in New York and I live in Florida so he would probably help direct my care with my RE. He likes to do very complete and exhaustive testing before he recomends any treatment course and I really like that. For all I know there is more than 1 thing working against me so better to be safe than sorry. It's all pretty exciting!


----------



## Indigo77

Boys seem less whiney....I can't stand whining....but they do seem to need more First Aid...


----------



## dachsundmom

DD never whined, but then again she might have been too fat to make noise, lol.


----------



## LLbean

again, depends on the kid...my daughter was never whinny ...had a total of 2 temper tantrums in her life and no colics (boys are more prone to colics btw)...My nephew? very whinny ...and will scream and cry if he does not get his way always


----------



## Indigo77

"For those with no children - this is hysterical!
For those who already have children past this age, this is hilarious.
For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control.
For those who have no boys, now you know why.

The following came from an anonymous Mother in Austin, Texas ...

Things I've learned from my Boys (honest and not kidding):
1.) A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft. house 2 inches deep.
2.) If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite.
3.) A 3-year old Boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded restaurant.
4.) If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong enough to rotate a 42 pound Boy wearing Batman underwear and Superman cape. It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread paint on all four walls of a 20x20 ft. room.
5.) You should not throw baseballs up when the ceiling fan is on. When using a ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long way.
6.) The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball hit by a ceiling fan.
7.) When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh", it's already too late.
8.) Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke, and lots of it.
9.) A six-year old Boy can start a fire with a flint rock even though a 36-year old Man says they can only do it in the movies.
10.) Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year old boy.
11.) Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence.
12.) Super glue is forever.
13.) No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still can't walk on water.
14.) Pool filters do not like Jell-O.
15.) VCR's do not eject "PB & J" sandwiches even though TV commercials show they do.
16.) Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.
17.) Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving.
18.) You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is.
19.) Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do not like ovens.
20.) The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time.
21.) The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms dizzy.
22.) It will, however, make cats dizzy.
23.) Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.
24.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid.
25.) Women will pass this on to almost all of their friends, with or without kids."


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> When can they tell that now?

My sister just had her 12 week scan and the doc said he was "95% sure it was a girl"... I think you have to get extremely lucky at that early stage though - they had a consultant doing the scan rather than a tech, and the baby happened to be lying on [her] back with all to see! 

Anyway, they're cautiously excited... given how they already have 4 boys!!

(god forbid it DOES turn out to be a boy now, poor bugger :dohh:)


----------



## Indigo77

Boys are more prone to colic? Never heard that before now....


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so maybe I shouldn't have more kids, lol


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> "For those with no children - this is hysterical!
> For those who already have children past this age, this is hilarious.
> For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
> For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
> For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control.
> For those who have no boys, now you know why.
> 
> 24.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid

:rofl::rofl:

My DH is already trying to find out what Clorox is as he wants to try mixing it with brake fluid :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Boys are more prone to colic? Never heard that before now....

well that is what I hear...


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> "For those with no children - this is hysterical!
> For those who already have children past this age, this is hilarious.
> For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
> For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
> For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control.
> For those who have no boys, now you know why.
> 
> 24.) 80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> My DH is already trying to find out what Clorox is as he wants to try mixing it with brake fluid :dohh:Click to expand...

Of course he is! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, so maybe I shouldn't have more kids, lol

Of course u should!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's bleach, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so maybe I shouldn't have more kids, lol
> 
> Of course u should!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

See, luckily my DD is very resiliant, lol. I had never been around kids before and I just caused one accident after another. You think my cooking is bad now? Should've seen it 10 years ago. Lol:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Boys are more prone to colic? Never heard that before now....
> 
> well that is what I hear...Click to expand...

Seems to be a myth....but it affects 10-20% of babies!!!!!!:nope:
Oh well...at least it's temporary....

https://www.colicfacts.com/index.html

It has been observed that between ten to twenty percent of all babies normally develop colic. It affects baby boys and girls equally; and it does not matter whether the baby is a the firstborn, a middle child, or the youngest in the family. Colic normally peaks at about six to eight weeks after birth and then suddenly improves markedly after eight to twelve weeks after birth.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so maybe I shouldn't have more kids, lol
> 
> Of course u should!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> See, luckily my DD is very resiliant, lol. I had never been around kids before and I just caused one accident after another. You think my cooking is bad now? Should've seen it 10 years ago. Lol:haha:Click to expand...

Tell us a story, please!


----------



## Indigo77

Where is Eva?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> It's bleach, lol

Unfortunately he's worked that one out :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's bleach, lol
> 
> Unfortunately he's worked that one out :dohh:Click to expand...

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, well...

Our 1st trip to the ER was when she was two days old; I didn't realize babies turend red when they cried, so i rushed her to the hospital and told the charge nurse that I thought my child was exploding. :nope:

Our 2nd trip was when DD was 4 months old; I was getting groceries out of the trunk of the car and kinda forgot she was in my arms. Yep, I shut the trunk on my kid's head. :growlmad: The ER doc said I was lucky bc their little skulls aren't fully formed and that's why the trunk just bounced off of her head.

When DD was strugglin in algebra last year, she said "what do you expect, you dented my brain when I was a baby!" Yes, she does have a small dent on the back of her head. :nope:

That was only the first half of the first year, lol. I can laugh now. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

U actually DENTED her head?.......:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't worry....You're a pro now and you have your DH...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, she has a dented head and she's proud of it. She loves to pull her hair back and tell people to feel her head when she meets them, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom it sounds like the type of thing I'll end up doing as I am so clumsy :hugs:

Eva sending you :hugs: and hoping you have had or you get good news when you phone our doctor about your results :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Does she tell everyone you did it? 

Why did you tell her? She can now use that against you for the rest of your life....


----------



## LLbean

feeling off today...woke up sweating (which I never do) and been feeling like cramps almost...on my right side...also Sciatica like pain on my upper right buttock cheek...BLOATED to the max too...just lovely. I know it is WAY to early for symptoms so leaving that be...perhaps too much BDing LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No news from Eva yet?

OPKs still positive tonight. Sigh. I guess this means minimum 3 more nights of BD'ing.


----------



## Macwooly

LL sorry to hear you're feeling off :hugs::dust:

Junebug :dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

She asked why she had a dent on her head, lol. :blush:

She got me back...when she was about 4 she was having a fit in Target bc I wouldn't buy something and she ran under a clothing rack to get away from me. She saw an employee walk by and started yelling "this woman is trying to take me, please fine my really mommy!" You an imagine where it went from there.

Security called my mother, who in fact stated that she was my child, but I had already told the store manager he could have her, lol.

When we got home she refused to come out of the car bc she knew it was going to be all bad and she sat in the garage for 4 hours, lol. Finally fell asleep on the garage floor. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, it's too much sex! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> feeling off today...woke up sweating (which I never do) and been feeling like cramps almost...on my right side...also Sciatica like pain on my upper right buttock cheek...BLOATED to the max too...just lovely. I know it is WAY to early for symptoms so leaving that be...perhaps too much BDing LOL

Maybe your ovulation is just more intense this cycle....:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> She asked why she had a dent on her head, lol. :blush:
> 
> She got me back...when she was about 4 she was having a fit in Target bc I wouldn't buy something and she ran under a clothing rack to get away from me. She saw an employee walk by and started yelling "this woman is trying to take me, please fine my really mommy!" You an imagine where it went from there.
> 
> Security called my mother, who in fact stated that she was my child, but I had already told the store manager he could have her, lol.
> 
> When we got home she refused to come out of the car bc she knew it was going to be all bad and she sat in the garage for 4 hours, lol. Finally fell asleep on the garage floor. :growlmad:

Wow she is drama!:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> She asked why she had a dent on her head, lol. :blush:
> 
> She got me back...when she was about 4 she was having a fit in Target bc I wouldn't buy something and she ran under a clothing rack to get away from me. She saw an employee walk by and started yelling "this woman is trying to take me, please fine my really mommy!" You an imagine where it went from there.
> 
> Security called my mother, who in fact stated that she was my child, but I had already told the store manager he could have her, lol.
> 
> When we got home she refused to come out of the car bc she knew it was going to be all bad and she sat in the garage for 4 hours, lol. Finally fell asleep on the garage floor. :growlmad:


Sounds like she's a chip off the old block.....:thumbup::winkwink::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> No news from Eva yet?
> 
> OPKs still positive tonight. Sigh. I guess this means minimum 3 more nights of BD'ing.

Poor Junebug, it's a bugger when you are ovulating in the middle of the working week and you're tired from working, I'd O on a Sunday every time if I had any choice in the matter:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's ok, I had her believeing for years that she came from a purple polka dotted egg I found in the forest and the aliens begged me to take her, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> No news from Eva yet?
> 
> OPKs still positive tonight. Sigh. I guess this means minimum 3 more nights of BD'ing.

If your temp shoots up tomorrow, then I think it's ok to stop....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> It's ok, I had her believeing for years that she came from a purple polka dotted egg I found in the forest and the aliens begged me to take her, lol.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Drive-by alert!

Again.....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Drive-by alert!
> 
> Again.....

Where?


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> Drive-by alert!
> 
> Again.....

which variety "stopping by to give you some hope" "my auntie got pregnant by miracle" or "I tried this vitamin and BFP"?:wacko:

Did you see the SA IVF thread, a few of us think that is blatant trolling...?


----------



## Indigo77

The first....


----------



## Butterfly67

Have to say it looks a bit set up. 

Where's Eva?


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Drive-by alert!
> 
> Again.....
> 
> which variety "stopping by to give you some hope" "my auntie got pregnant by miracle" or "I tried this vitamin and BFP"?:wacko:
> 
> Did you see the SA IVF thread, a few of us think that is blatant trolling...?Click to expand...


Is it in this section?


----------



## cebethel

I'm in the corner, getting ready too throw tortoise poo


----------



## NorthStar

which one, I can't see any new "giving you old hags some hope" threads, since yesterday at least....


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I'm in the corner, getting ready too throw tortoise poo


What's going on?


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Drive-by alert!
> 
> Again.....
> 
> which variety "stopping by to give you some hope" "my auntie got pregnant by miracle" or "I tried this vitamin and BFP"?:wacko:
> 
> Did you see the SA IVF thread, a few of us think that is blatant trolling...?Click to expand...
> 
> Is it in this section?Click to expand...

Yeah, first ever post was the virtues of IVF tourism to SA - the HIV capital of the world I might add. Dmom, Tessie and I asked the poster a few questions....


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the corner, getting ready too throw tortoise poo
> 
> 
> What's going on?Click to expand...

The doctors office said we won't get the results until tomorrow now :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh....Yeah, I saw that....didn't pick up on the trolling, though...

Eva...spill!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the corner, getting ready too throw tortoise poo
> 
> 
> What's going on?Click to expand...
> 
> The doctors office said we won't get the results until tomorrow now :growlmad:Click to expand...

OMFG!!!!!!!!
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Why?


----------



## Butterfly67

Boo! :grr:


----------



## cebethel

Just pisses me off that they can do this...........oh, if only I had red velvet cake ice cream


----------



## LLbean

go get some at a yogurt place... it is YUMMY


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Just pisses me off that they can do this...........oh, if only I had red velvet cake ice cream

Try and relax Hun,everything will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Eva that sucks :hugs:

But with so many positive HPTs, there is no WAY you're not pg.


----------



## LLbean

Eva, call them first thing in the morning and get a fire under the A++es...Hate that they do that. Sound like mine!

And I am seeing someone different now because of it


----------



## Indigo77

I hope you give them a scathing online review.....

Whatever....you ARE pregnant....

:hug:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Just POAS and there is still a line. Its very faint but still bloody there. Will this ever end. I was so hoping that with the dramatic drop last week that it would be over by now. I am still in "cant be arse" mode and POAS has just made me feel worse.
> 
> This seriously sucks. :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wendy, can you post the pic and what was your last hcg?Click to expand...

I binned the bloody thing but i will POAS tomorrow and post. Last HCG was 308(last Friday) so there was a dramatic drop from last Wednesday until Friday and stupidly i thought it would continue. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy, when will they check again?


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Gee Wendy that does suck. I was actually about to ask ounhow you were doing. When was your last blood test and what was your hcg?
> 
> And Eva, so sorry about your silly dr. I would probably get a new one. How are u doing today! Any word from the lab with your betas yet?

It was taken on Wednesday of last week and it was 1050 then it dropped to 308 on Friday so i fully expected it to be 0 by now.




puppycat said:


> Yeh Wendy post a pic :D

Will post tomorrow mornings test hun. I binned it in a huff. :nope:





cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the corner, getting ready too throw tortoise poo
> 
> 
> What's going on?Click to expand...
> 
> The doctors office said we won't get the results until tomorrow now :growlmad:Click to expand...

*Barstewards!!! *


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy, when will they check again?

They are testing again on Thursday, they left me 6 days because of the drop last week. I think i just got my hopes up. :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I hope you give them a scathing online review.....
> 
> Whatever....you ARE pregnant....
> 
> :hug:

If they dont give the the results in the morning, Im getting DH to take me to the office. Will one of you bail me out of jail if needed?? :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you give them a scathing online review.....
> 
> Whatever....you ARE pregnant....
> 
> :hug:
> 
> If they dont give the the results in the morning, Im getting DH to take me to the office. Will one of you bail me out of jail if needed?? :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, DH is a cop so I have your back! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Eva that is just plain cruel :nope: So sorry hun. I agree with LL start harassing them tomorrow morning first thing :growlmad:

I'm exhausted, this week has been really hectic at work, still catching up from my week away. I dread to see what will happen upon my return from my 2 week holiday (coming up in 2 weeks!). We already BD'ed, got sis to watch Zoë while dinner cooked and had a quickie. Need to go for a 5k run now :dohh:


----------



## crystal443

Sorry Eva:hugs: Pack up your tortoise poo and head down there in the morning..tell them the answers or your armed with poo!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

So the dr called late this afternoon...............

POSITIVE! :happydance: Still gonna throw tortoise poo.............well, I'll at least think about it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Great news Eva!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome news. Did they give you a level? What are your next steps?


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> Awesome news. Did they give you a level? What are your next steps?

I feel like a total dufus, I got so excited about the news that I didn't ask anything else.....lol

I'll call tomorrow & find out what I can :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

WOO HOO!!! Way to go Eva...See? Dummies thought you were not pregnant HA!

Now get the betas and start checking every two days...If you need progesterone GET IT!


----------



## crystal443

That's fantastic news Eva!!!! Big congrats:thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Congrats Eva, here I was thinking I was going to need to chip in bail money :haha: Then I got caught up!! So glad they called so you didn't have to suffer all night!


----------



## googly

Thats awesome Eva, congrats! :thumbup::happydance:

In case anyone is interested - I had my appt this afternoon with the potentially scary FS man! He wasn't at all, in fact he was lovely... 

So he said I was definitely right to come and see him when I did because yes, I would NOT get pregnant with a 7-9 day LP. They did an ultrasound of me bits - uterus looks fine, left ovary fine with good follicles, right ovary "a touch polycystic looking", but nothing major. All other bloods fine, except CD21 progesterone level is good enough to prove ovulation, but too low to support a good length LP (obviously). Doesn't know what would be causing short LP at this stage - maybe something to do with follicle development, maybe a couple of other factors... but basically they all end with Clomid treatment. So that's what he's recommended. 

Pretty happy with that... (especially at the bargain price of *3* of our NZ dog dollars for 3 months!!) I will take that for 3 cycles unmonitored, except for doing CD21 bloods to check progesterone. After that we'll re-assess, possibly up the dosage, do some more tests (e.g. checking the tubes thing) and maybe do some FSH treatments. He's also ordered more bloods to check FSH, prolactin, and AMH, but he thinks they should be fine).

Also said if I do get pregnant to go in straight away and get early pregnancy monitoring, esp. re. progesterone. 

So yeah, I feel pretty good about a) someone agreeing with me that the LP is a problem (unlike the GPs!) and b) doing something about it. Woo!


----------



## NorthStar

That's great news that you found a FS that would actually listen to you and do something about this googly - am rapt for you :thumbup:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> That's great news that you found a FS that would actually listen to you and do something about this googly - am rapt for you :thumbup:

Thanks dude... Yeah i feel kind of relieved that I wasn't imagining it, and that there are some things to try going forward...


----------



## NorthStar

Definitely, him recognising the problem and wanting to try some methods to overcome it = a win.


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> So the dr called late this afternoon...............
> 
> POSITIVE! :happydance: Still gonna throw tortoise poo.............well, I'll at least think about it :haha:

I think your doctors surgery were absolute a***holes for saying you'd get them the next day when blood was taken then saying it would be 48 hours :trouble:

But excellent they did give you the results the day they said they would in the end :thumbup:

And congratulations :happydance: We all knew your stupid doctor got it wrong with their negative result :growlmad:

Praying the rest of your pregnancy is now event free; happy; healthy and full term x


----------



## Macwooly

Googly - so pleased all went well with your FS appointment and you finally got someone who confirms your worries and that you now have a plan for getting and keeping your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes....that's AWFUL....:hugs::hugs::hugs:.... Are you and your boys safe where you are?

yes we are thankfully. My hubby is working in London for a few days and we live up north so far far away from the riots. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice one googly, glad you have a plan of action :thumbup:

Great but always expected news Eva! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah Eva, we knew you were PG even if your hopeless doc didn't!

So that's LUTWP BFP, may it be the first of many....


----------



## Jodes2011

if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921


----------



## sumatwsimit

cebethel said:


> So the dr called late this afternoon...............
> 
> POSITIVE! :happydance: Still gonna throw tortoise poo.............well, I'll at least think about it :haha:

Well, I duck out of the thread for an afternoon and yet more great news. CONGRATS Eva! :happydance: Others may scoff at the LUTW stuff but there's def. method in the madness! Really pleased for you :hugs: reading back over, it sounds like you've had some miss info at the docs. but, you know just let it go, what matters is it's all good now. 

I've just ordered pre-seed today from UK for this time and defo. gonna do the legs up stuff. I'm determined to those swimmers up there this month. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly-:happydance::happydance::happydance: this is wonderful! Did you ask him the egg question, lol?:hugs:

Jodes- is everyone safe?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eva - so relieved you got the blood confirmation!!! :dance:

googly - great news! For sure short LPs can be a problem, stupid GPs :growlmad:

Just wanted to comment on some posts yesterday claiming sex can be determined as early as 12 weeks with some fancy imaging modalities. That is BS. Both male and female fetuses look identical at that stage! Whoever is trying to make you pay for this test is a fraud! The only fancy test at 12 weeks that can for sure tell the sex is CVS (chorionic villus sampling), an invasive procedure to look at chromosomes. It is not done for sexing only, as it is associated with miscarriage risks (1 in 100 in some centres with little experience, to 1 in 1000 such as in my centre where the procedure is done daily). And also a note of caution using ultrasound for sexing: it is NOT 100%, even if done during the anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks! Most centres quote 80-90% certainty. I've seen MANY sexing ultrasounds being wrong. I hope this clarifies things a bit. I do this for a living, I know what I'm talking about :hugs:

AFM, temp surge this morning!!! :happydance: I suspect I O'ed during the night of CD14. Which means I'm now 1DPO!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for that info Junebug.

Yay for the temp rise, you can go home and relax after work instead of having to put in more BD:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NorthStar said:


> Thanks for that info Junebug.
> 
> Yay for the temp rise, you can go home and relax after work instead of having to put in more BD:thumbup:

I know eh? So relieved, I'm exhausted! BD'ing 3 days in a row is not as easy as it was in my 20's :dohh: Don't think it helps matters that I work-out every day...:sleep:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jodes2011 said:


> if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921

Do we call bullshit on this? As early as 6 weeks? It just can't work can it? (I am seriously trying to make this bullshit so I won't order it!!!):blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

yay Chantal! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

Junebug - prop your feet up and have a glass of wine. You and DH are through with this month's marathon!:thumbup:

As you are the expert I will defer to your expertise on scans and all things Pre-natal.:blush: I know the sex is not 100% accurate with a scan, but I have 2 friends that the doctor predicted the sex to be a girl at the NT scan and he was right. I'll have to double check with them as maybe they had it closer to 14 weeks. But you are correct, he wasn't saying with a 100% accuracy at that time....more like I think it is a girl, but we'll know better when you come back for your 18 week scan... On a side note, they both had girls and maybe that is easier to get right???:shrug:


----------



## Jennjenn

Woohoo googly! Things are moving in the right direction!

AFM - I don't know if it the excitement or what, but I have been waking up ridiculously early - like around 6 am. Luckily I am half asleep by 10, so I am getting plenty of sleep.

Hey Junebug - did you use the 1st trimester DVD from moms into fitness? It's only $10 for the download, and I really want to tone up my legs a bit!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921
> 
> Do we call bullshit on this? As early as 6 weeks? It just can't work can it? (I am seriously trying to make this bullshit so I won't order it!!!):blush:Click to expand...

Call it fun and don't put a lot of stock in it, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I poas again this morning and although faint the line is still there. Not sure the pic shows it as clearly as i can see it. More bloods tomorrow so i am praying that the HCG is very very low and i am only getting a line because these tests are 10miu.
 



Attached Files:







tntest.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Jennjenn

USAFKnineWife said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921
> 
> Do we call bullshit on this? As early as 6 weeks? It just can't work can it? (I am seriously trying to make this bullshit so I won't order it!!!):blush:Click to expand...

I had a co-worker that tried something similar, but he said the results are not as accurate if you had a boy previously b/c there are still some of those antibodies. I think this is a finger prick and you put blood on this paper and then mail it in. But you do it after 7 weeks I think.


----------



## Jennjenn

FX for you tomorrow!


----------



## Wendyk07

Is the early sexing at 12 weeks not the "Angle of the dangle" thing rather than an US? I know when i was pg with DS i uploaded the pic of my 12 week US to the angle of the dangle website and they all came back saying it was a boy. 

????


----------



## Wendyk07

Just realised that you can really see the pic i posted. Bloody iphone.:wacko:

Heres another.
 



Attached Files:







wendy.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, those are getting very faint. I never thought I would be happy to say that.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, those are getting very faint. I never thought I would be happy to say that.

I am just so inpatient. I wanted it to be blank before the blood tests tomorrow. I really just want it over and done with. :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

I'll do another tomorrow and post it along with the HCG results. Might be interesting to see a 10miu line with the beta result.


----------



## dachsundmom

That would be great to see! If those tests are a 10hcg and they are that faint, I am thinking you are towards the end. If you have a test that is not an early result test, you could probably get a good idea, as those typically will not pick up anything under 50hcg.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Junebug - prop your feet up and have a glass of wine. You and DH are through with this month's marathon!:thumbup:
> 
> As you are the expert I will defer to your expertise on scans and all things Pre-natal.:blush: I know the sex is not 100% accurate with a scan, but I have 2 friends that the doctor predicted the sex to be a girl at the NT scan and he was right. I'll have to double check with them as maybe they had it closer to 14 weeks. But you are correct, he wasn't saying with a 100% accuracy at that time....more like I think it is a girl, but we'll know better when you come back for your 18 week scan... On a side note, they both had girls and maybe that is easier to get right???:shrug:

Nope, definitely not possible. The NT scan is done between 10-12 weeks. Sure, they can make a call and there is 50% chance they'll be right, just like all the old wives tale methods, hence why they continue to remain popular. I would lose faith in anyone claiming they can tell me the sex that early!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jennjenn said:


> Woohoo googly! Things are moving in the right direction!
> 
> AFM - I don't know if it the excitement or what, but I have been waking up ridiculously early - like around 6 am. Luckily I am half asleep by 10, so I am getting plenty of sleep.
> 
> Hey Junebug - did you use the 1st trimester DVD from moms into fitness? It's only $10 for the download, and I really want to tone up my legs a bit!:winkwink:

I own it but I didn't try it yet! I bought it as a boxset: first tri, second tri, third tri and post-partum work-outs! But I LOVE all her stuff so I'm sure it's great! Let me know what you think if you buy it, I'm hoping to have the chance to try it out soon myself! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Is the early sexing at 12 weeks not the "Angle of the dangle" thing rather than an US? I know when i was pg with DS i uploaded the pic of my 12 week US to the angle of the dangle website and they all came back saying it was a boy.
> 
> ????

Nope, another completely random method with 50% chance of being right. I did it too just for fun, it said boy then I found out 46, XX (girl) chromosomes when we did our CVS.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, those are getting very faint. I never thought I would be happy to say that.
> 
> I am just so inpatient. I wanted it to be blank before the blood tests tomorrow. I really just want it over and done with. :wacko:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you tomorrow Wendy! It does seem the HCG took a huge nose dive last week, so hopefully it should be completely out of your system by this weekend :thumbup: Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

on the OTC sex tests...they don't work...my friend did it and it said boy...she is having a girl LOL

Wendy I hope it drops more and more...hang in there!

Googly...that is great that you have someone watching closely now!

Junebug...so would you say CVS is "safer" than amnio? Just wondering what the numbers are on that...

AFM we have our appointment this afternoon with the FS to see what she has to say now that she got all my blood (17 vials in total) and dye test etc...


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> on the OTC sex tests...they don't work...my friend did it and it said boy...she is having a girl LOL
> 
> Wendy I hope it drops more and more...hang in there!
> 
> Googly...that is great that you have someone watching closely now!
> 
> Junebug...so would you say CVS is "safer" than amnio? Just wondering what the numbers are on that...
> 
> AFM we have our appointment this afternoon with the FS to see what she has to say now that she got all my blood (17 vials in total) and dye test etc...

Ack, 17 vials! Were they tryin to bleed you dry?? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, can't wait to here what they say!


----------



## LLbean

I know right? Yeah 7 one day and 10 on another...INSANE! My arms had the spot marked for days! LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> LL, can't wait to here what they say!

^^WSS :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I will report tonight when we get home...it is a very eventful day cause we have the appointment at 2:30 and after that we go house hunting!!!! yeah we are also trying to move to a new house...or should I say bigger house/better neighborhood...hehehe


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck with the FS appointment and the house hunting :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh how exciting LL! I can't wait to hear what the FS says. Don't make us wait till after you are done house hunting will ya? Send us a quickie update when you are done with your appt.!

Wendy, your test looks a lot like mine did the night before I had my mc. I had a beta done the next afternoon and that # was 3 so I was really surprised that it had picked up anything the day before. I really hope that your level is less than 5 when you get to your appt. Hang in there hun, you are being SO strong! We are all very proud of you.

As for me, I tested again this morning and it was BFN so I think it's very safe to say that I'm not pregnant since I am 12 DPO. That's OK though. I know I will need some sort of treatment to combat my high NK cells and I haven't had that yet so if I had been pregnant I would have been so worried.

On the bright side I asked for my complete medical records and they should be faxed to me today! I've never really seen all my labs before, much less in detail. I'm going to send them to a miscarriage specialist in NY and see what his thoughts are. I just have a feeling that I am on the path to some real and effective solutions to put this all behind me. The harder I push for answers the closer I feel to having my baby. = )


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh my Eva, it's the sasquatch!


----------



## LLbean

LOL Eva...looking good there ;-) hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, help me pick an astrologer! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Elizabeth, in most places CVS is quoted as being higher risk than amnio. Traditionally we are taught in med school risk of MC after amnio is 1/400 and risk for MC after CVS is 1/100. BUT that is the overall risk for all centres pooled date. If you are dealing with a centre that does these procedures very often like mine, the risk for MC is 1/4000 for amnio and 1/1000 for CVS. CVS has the advantage of being done at 11-12 weeks, before people know you're pregnant so that if there is a problem and termination of pregnancy is the route the couple choses, no one will even have known they were pregnant. Amnio can only be done at the earliest 17 weeks, more typically 18-20 weeks, when you're well into second trimester. For us, CVS was the chosen method due to how early it could be done. It's really a personal choice, and definitely find out your centres stats!

Good luck with the appointment! Have a gut feeling everything will be fine :hugs:

Eva, nice pic, is that an early morning shot :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

DH and I are probably heading the CVS route as well; researched all of it and determined that it would be the best for us.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, I was nervous about it despite the fact that NONE of my patients have miscarried as a consequence of CVS (was thinking with my luck I'd be THE one in 1000), but I didn't have any symptoms, not even spotting. Cramping only lasted 30 minutes. It was surprisingly easy! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...chose from which ones? give me some names ;-)

Junebug...thank you...yes I like the fact that CVS is sooner...kind of waiting to see how the NT scan goes and all and go from there? what do you think?


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, I don't have any names...I hate to use Google to find one. I was hoping you could steer me in the right direction, lol.

All things being equal, I am just more comfortable with testing being done earlier...but, my DH does have some strong opinions, lol.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm...there is a magazine called Oracle20-20...wonder if there is one by you?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Dmom...chose from which ones? give me some names ;-)
> 
> Junebug...thank you...yes I like the fact that CVS is sooner...kind of waiting to see how the NT scan goes and all and go from there? what do you think?

First trimester screening (NT and bloods) are only screening tools. If they come back normal it is definitely reassuring, but still doesn't rule-out a chromosomal problem. I needed 100% reassurance. But many women, especially when they've waited a while to be pregnant, will want to avoid invasive testing at all costs and feel reassured enough by the screening tests offered! It is such a personal decision, I honestly don't "recommend" one vs the other. But for me, since I would do the CVS regardless of the NT/bloods, I just don't bother doing those and go straight to CVS.

One way of wording things that help some people: What would be worse for you? Losing a normal healthy pregnancy due to invasive testing, OR giving birth to a baby with a chromosomal problem who will have huge medical/developmental issues? If the first is worse, then avoid invasive testing and just do the screening. If the second is worse, then you may opt for the invasive testing.


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> hmmm...there is a magazine called Oracle20-20...wonder if there is one by you?

I will look!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom...chose from which ones? give me some names ;-)
> 
> Junebug...thank you...yes I like the fact that CVS is sooner...kind of waiting to see how the NT scan goes and all and go from there? what do you think?
> 
> First trimester screening (NT and bloods) are only screening tools. If they come back normal it is definitely reassuring, but still doesn't rule-out a chromosomal problem. I needed 100% reassurance. But many women, especially when they've waited a while to be pregnant, will want to avoid invasive testing at all costs and feel reassured enough by the screening tests offered! It is such a personal decision, I honestly don't "recommend" one vs the other. But for me, since I would do the CVS regardless of the NT/bloods, I just don't bother doing those and go straight to CVS.
> 
> One way of wording things that help some people: What would be worse for you? Losing a normal healthy pregnancy due to invasive testing, OR giving birth to a baby with a chromosomal problem who will have huge medical/developmental issues? If the first is worse, then avoid invasive testing and just do the screening. If the second is worse, then you may opt for the invasive testing.Click to expand...

Good point...hmmm I will have to see when the time comes ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, one step at a time!!! I'll be here to support whatever decision you make! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Junebug...if only CVS/amnio would also test for things like Autism and all other thngs! ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know, but we're not there yet :nope: Those things scare me much more as there is no way to test for them during pregnancy!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Googly-:happydance::happydance::happydance: this is wonderful! Did you ask him the egg question, lol?:hugs:
> 
> Jodes- is everyone safe?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes :hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup: thank god!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

USAFKnineWife said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921
> 
> Do we call bullshit on this? As early as 6 weeks? It just can't work can it? (I am seriously trying to make this bullshit so I won't order it!!!):blush:Click to expand...

its bullshit don't order it i came across it a couple of weeks ago and i thought i would just amuse you guys. I can't believe they can sell it?


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jodes2011 said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> if you want to find out the sex of your baby go to ebay here's the link haha! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/early-BABY-GENDER-PREDICTION-pregnancy-test-GenderMaker-/150586087713?pt=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item230fa15921
> 
> Do we call bullshit on this? As early as 6 weeks? It just can't work can it? (I am seriously trying to make this bullshit so I won't order it!!!):blush:Click to expand...
> 
> its bullshit don't order it i came across it a couple of weeks ago and i thought i would just amuse you guys. I can't believe they can sell it?Click to expand...

It's funny that you posted that though cause this morning on the Today Show on NBC they had a spot on it saying that some "professionals" are claiming that it works starting at 7 weeks...I seriously doubt that and TBH you can ALWAYS find one "professional" that will claim something or other works...


----------



## Macwooly

Ok possibly dumb question what exactly do CVS and amnio test for? 

Sorry never been pregnant or been close to anyone who has been so what happens after a BFP is totally unknown to me :dohh:


----------



## Jennjenn

He or She is typically getting paid for the endorsement!


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Ok possibly dumb question what exactly do CVS and amnio test for?
> 
> Sorry never been pregnant or been close to anyone who has been so what happens after a BFP is totally unknown to me :dohh:

Chromosomal abnormalities in the fetus...like Downs Syndrome


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Jennjenn said:


> He or She is typically getting paid for the endorsement!

EXACTLY what I thought!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ok possibly dumb question what exactly do CVS and amnio test for?
> 
> Sorry never been pregnant or been close to anyone who has been so what happens after a BFP is totally unknown to me :dohh:
> 
> Chromosomal abnormalities in the fetus...like Downs SyndromeClick to expand...

Thank you LL :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Amniocentesis is used to detect:

* Nearly all chromosomal disorders, including Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, and sex chromosome abnormalities (such as Turner syndrome and Klinefelter syndrome). Amniocentesis is more than 99 percent accurate in diagnosing these conditions.
* Several hundred genetic disorders, such as cystic fibrosis, sickle cell disease, and Tay-Sachs disease. The test is not used to look for all of them, but if your baby is at increased risk for one or more of these disorders, amniocentesis can usually tell you whether he has the disease
* Neural tube defects such as spina bifida and anencephaly, which is done by measuring the level of a substance called alpha-fetoprotein (AFP) in the amniotic fluid.

An amniocentesis cannot, however, detect other structural birth defects &#8212; such as heart malformations or a cleft lip or palate, for example. That said, many structural defects can be picked up on the second-trimester ultrasound that's routinely done for every woman having an amnio.

Like amniocentesis, CVS can identify:

* Nearly all chromosomal abnormalities, including Down syndrome, trisomy 13, trisomy 18, and sex chromosome abnormalities (such as Turner syndrome and Klinefelter syndrome). The test is more than 99 percent accurate in diagnosing these conditions.
* Several hundred genetic disorders, such as cystic fibrosis, sickle cell disease, and Tay-Sachs disease. The test is not used to look for all of them, but if your baby is at increased risk for one or more of these disorders, CVS can usually tell you whether he has the disease.

Unlike amniocentesis, CVS cannot detect neural tube defects, such as spina bifida. If you opt for CVS, you'll be offered a blood screening test in your second trimester to determine whether you're at increased risk for neural tube defects. Most neural tube defects can be detected by a detailed second-trimester ultrasound done at a state-of-the-art academic center.

Be aware that if you have CVS, there's a 1 percent chance of getting a result called a mosaicism, in which some of the cell lines cultured from the placenta contain abnormal chromosomes and some are normal. If your CVS detects a mosaicism, you'll have to have amniocentesis and possibly other testing to determine whether your baby is affected.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dr. Google was pretty accurate on that one Elizabeth :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Congrats on your BFP Eva!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Googly-:happydance::happydance::happydance: this is wonderful! Did you ask him the egg question, lol?:hugs:
> 
> Jodes- is everyone safe?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ha, I didn't... because I'd already had it answered by the professionals :thumbup: :D


----------



## googly

Junebug_CJ said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info Junebug.
> 
> Yay for the temp rise, you can go home and relax after work instead of having to put in more BD:thumbup:
> 
> I know eh? So relieved, I'm exhausted! BD'ing 3 days in a row is not as easy as it was in my 20's :dohh: Don't think it helps matters that I work-out every day...:sleep:Click to expand...

Gah, we can't seem to manage it and we DON'T work out every day!

The FS dude yesterday told me - ideally - we should try and do it 3 times over the two days of +ve OPK :shrug: Who knows. Anyway, that's going to be a stretch! :haha:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> on the OTC sex tests...they don't work...my friend did it and it said boy...she is having a girl LOL
> 
> Wendy I hope it drops more and more...hang in there!
> 
> Googly...that is great that you have someone watching closely now!
> 
> Junebug...so would you say CVS is "safer" than amnio? Just wondering what the numbers are on that...
> 
> AFM we have our appointment this afternoon with the FS to see what she has to say now that she got all my blood (17 vials in total) and dye test etc...

Good luck! I am in love with FS now :haha: hope you get some good info....


----------



## shmoo75

sorry I haven't been around for a few days but been manic! DD was 1 yesterday so, both sets of Grandparents round all day, work today and OH still ill with manflu. busy rest of week too as OH and I are of on AL the nxt 2wks should be able to get on here more. My CBFM is still saying Low and my OPK's are no where near a full on + yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly, I 'm glad he wan't scary! Lol


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Googly, I 'm glad he wan't scary! Lol

Yeah me too :D I'd googled him and had seen a few people saying he was good, but "blunt" and "clinical", and they didn't like that... I'm a scientist type though so I don't mind that at all. I'd prefer someone is upfront and tells me how it is.

I actually didn't find him that blunt though anyway. 'Matter of fact' maybe, but again, that's good!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Is the early sexing at 12 weeks not the "Angle of the dangle" thing rather than an US? I know when i was pg with DS i uploaded the pic of my 12 week US to the angle of the dangle website and they all came back saying it was a boy.
> 
> ????
> 
> Nope, another completely random method with 50% chance of being right. I did it too just for fun, it said boy then I found out 46, XX (girl) chromosomes when we did our CVS.Click to expand...


Yeah like you say it was for fun only and never to be taken as accurate. I do love looking at the scan pics though and cant wait to have another one of my own. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

i have a lot of pages to catch up on. I have slept all day. DH took DS out for the day and i went to bed. Got up an hour ago at 10:30pm and am heading back there shortly. I hope this passes soon. I just dont have the energy to do anything but sleep. Even going to the loo is a huge effort. The house is a mess, theres toys everywhere and the washing is piling up. I really need a boost or a kick up the arse. My OCD(tidyness) has got up and left. lol

I have some 25miu tests here so will do that plus an IC in the morning and post.


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> sorry I haven't been around for a few days but been manic! DD was 1 yesterday so, both sets of Grandparents round all day, work today and OH still ill with manflu. busy rest of week too as OH and I are of on AL the nxt 2wks should be able to get on here more. My CBFM is still saying Low and my OPK's are no where near a full on + yet.


I remember Derrins 1st birthday well. He had a blast but there was so many people here that i never got a chance to spend much time playing with his new toys with him. This year for his 2nd i am doing nothing, no party and no visitors here. We will visit the grannies but the whole day is going to be about him with soft play, transport museum and science centre. 

Wishing your DD a very Happy Birthday. x


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey where is Elizabeth? Wanting to know how her appointment went!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was just wondering the same thing, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Me too....This is not like her not to check in....I hope it isn't bad news...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm, I was just checking in before bedtime. Hope she's OK!


----------



## LLbean

I'm HERE...I'm here!

Well it went well...according to my doctor my egg reserves are that of a 38 year old (so that is at least 3 years less LOL) and Hubby is finding out how to pay for it...there is a "plan" where you pay a bit more than the usual price and it covers you for 2 full cycles so we are thinking that is the best bet since no one can predict how many eggs we get. She said with me she would use one good egg or two tops...I'm voting for the 2 embryos just to be safe.

They will do the genetic testing on the embryos too to be safe...yes you may still develop something later on but it is highly unlikely she said, and that an NT scan should determine that.

Hubby had some blood drawn today too (lucky *******...only 3 vials for him...against my 17 total!) but that is all he needs other than the collection on the day of egg retrieval.

She told me I do have borderline something or another that causes potential clots whcih can get in the way of the embryo attaching to the wall SO she is giving me something for that (don't recall the name)...I told her about my dreadful experience with the baby aspirin so she is aware of it...she says that was because I did it at the end of my cycle ...or something like that. So she will be keeping an eye on me for sure.

The only med I remember her saying for me was Lupron to suppress ovulation, then I get the HCG trigger shot before retrieval...Progesterone will be injected daily after retrieval as well...so oil? Wish it was not injected but apparently that is the best way...so gotta do it.

Next week ...depending on fabulous Jury Duty again (I had to go March 14th and got called AGAIN!...ugh...) I shall go to do the Sounding (trial Embryo Transfer...just to see where they will put them) and to be taught on the way of the shots and what not. If my AF is on time then August 20th I should start the round of stuff...only 10 days away!

OH, once they put the embryos in in 10 days they can tell if I am pregnant or not...pretty neat right? They will monitor me as my OB/Gyn for the first 8 to 10 weeks, after that I get to go to the regular ob/gym.

After all of that we got to see 3 houses...only one I liked LOL we will be looking at others but for now I like this one Home


----------



## dachsundmom

Great news LL! :happydance:

Love the house, but the kitchen is very white, lol. White doesn't work with the amount of smoke I put off when cooking, lol.

Is it much bigger than where you live now? 1600 SF is good...not too big, but big enough that the twins will have room to run!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA actually I do like the white kitchen...and it is HUGE...not crazy about the "mint" colored bathroom but I plan to remodel that for sure. IF we get that one we may turn it into a 4 bedroom instead of 5...make the master bedroom/bathroom bigger and with better closets (of course, when $$ permits)


----------



## dachsundmom

Luckily paint is cheap, lol. Mint would not be at the top of my list either, lol.


----------



## LLbean

I like the color itself but not in a bathroom like that or all over the place...I like it on shirts LOL

Those are tiles and where on earth did the find that green toilet and sink???

OH the pink bathroom is begging for help too...but I think the green one needs it first LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Great news, Winnie! How exciting! The house is cute....I can't figure out what they planted in the front....the dark coral-pink flowers? Very striking! Are they azalea bushes?

Brooke...I think you were looking at the monthly pmt....it's 2200+ square feet....


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone got caught in the 70s, lol. The things that it needs are just little touches and you can do them as you go.


----------



## Indigo77

LL....There are mid-century enthusiasts that would die for bathrooms like that in such good condition....

I love all the hardwood floors...


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh well hell...now I gotta look again, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...it's 2200SF, lol. That's good too! Lol

I love the crown molding and the built-ins.


----------



## LLbean

yes azaleas and cherry blossom tree...also some hydrangeas in the yard


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> yes azaleas and cherry blossom tree...also some hydrangeas in the yard


Oooh...love hydrangeas and c b tree, too!

Will the twins attend public school?
Have you checked out the school stats yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Love hydrangeas! I can't grow them here, tried last year and they were dead in a week, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, how are the schools in your neck of the woods?


----------



## cebethel

I cant grow anything in the backyard here.........the tortoises would eat it :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, how are the schools in your neck of the woods?


There are a few excellent schools......:thumbup:
We were pleasantly surprised....
What about your DD's school?


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I cant grow anything in the backyard here.........the tortoises would eat it :wacko:


Even if you didn't have the tortoises, it's a PITA to grow stuff there...
We had oleander, roses and bougainvillea...but nothing else we tried did well...(or maybe it's just me)


----------



## dachsundmom

My district is not the best; I am in a very rural area. Nothing like Chagrin or Shaker Heights, lol.

Two years ago I almost put her in a girls' school in Columbus...the tuition cost more that Miami. :growlmad:

But, we kept her here bc I know her teachers; many of them are my clients and neighbors. She is thriving and active in the community; she's volunteered at the after school program for the last two years.

I am not making my DD the sacrificial lamb, but I really think the only way to improve the public school system, is for parents to get involved; pulling your kid for private school won't fix anything. Ok, off my soapbox now, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So relieved your blood work was all normal Elizabeth, but I expected that :hugs: And such a cute house!!! I love hard wood flooring and crown moulding.


----------



## Indigo77

I bet she will be in all honors classes.....so it may not matter much in the end....


----------



## dachsundmom

As a matter of fact, she is taking her first all AP year starting in two weeks, lol.

I wanted to let her adjust to high school, but DH said just to throw her in it with the agreement that we would move her down if it proves to be too much. Since homework is his department, it's all him, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I agree with your DH....Plus, her experience will be somewhat 'cushioned' this way...
My best friend in HS was not in my AP classes, and she had an entirely different experience...
Think DMV....

Nice job, DD! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I took them and DD will actually have some of my same teachers, lol. She is taking French, so I can help here there, and the rest of it, we'll just have to wait and see. She loves to read and can comprehend what she reads, so I think we're ahead of the game on that one.

Math is not her strong suit, but she knows she needs it, so DH put her in AP math and we'll hope for the best, lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

Elizabeth - love the house. It's very similar to mine, same age, HD floors through out, etc. Our pink bathroom is the sink only and the pink toilet was replaced by a previous owner. Some neighbors have the exact same colors as you. Eventually you will want to tear everything out and update it. It is the perfect house for living now and updating later when you have the $$$.

We remodeled our kitchen last year. Not as big as that one, but we tore down a wall and made it one big room. We absolutely love it. We had planned for the bathroom model this fall, but I had to buy a new car since the transmission went out on my minivan. Oh well, maybe in 2 years...


----------



## Indigo77

No way! The same teachers....:haha: that would be kind of cool.... I looked at my HS online out of curiosity, and none of my former teachers were still there....There was a younger classmate that was a teacher and a coach...But that was the only name I recognized....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep and some of her teachers have been my former classmates and friends, lol. That's another reason why we didn't move her, I know who has control over her everyday and I appreciate each and everyone of them. I think if one teaches in the public school system, it's for pure love of the profession, bc God knows it's not for the perks, lol.

She's happy and that's what counts...Ivy League? Who cares, lol.


----------



## LLbean

school ratings in the areas I am looking are all good...the give it a scale from 0 to 5 and there we are looking at about 4.5 so yes, all good:thumbup:

With Hydrangeas you have to keep them hydrated...believe me it gets really hot here too... the other thing is that most people think they die during cold months because the lose leaves and all but they don't...that is the time to trim them down and believe me, they come back bushier! also growing plumerias now... those I will keep in planters so I can bring them indoor when cold, but now they are outside :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Love plumerias, too......:thumbup:
How do u think hydrangeas would do in a pot? My 1 plant died....too much sun, I _think...._


----------



## Indigo77

www.greatschools.com
goes by test scores...(in case you're interested)


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Love plumerias, too......:thumbup:
> How do u think hydrangeas would do in a pot? My 1 plant died....too much sun, I _think...._

I had mine in California in a pot and it did well...never too much sun for them...just water the roots, not the leaves and let it soak it through...I would do it like once or twice a week there...

Try not to water them when full sun is hitting them...or any plant really, as that burns the leaves...so early in the am or as the sun is coming down later in the day

the ones here I get the hose in the base of the plant and just let it run a bit...and I don't do that often btw


----------



## dachsundmom

I am as good at gardening as I am at cooking, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Me too, but I refuse to give up....


----------



## dachsundmom

This is JJ, DH's puppy in Afghanistan...that's him feeding the dog beef jerky; they were kinda lacking in dog food over there, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Aaaaaw....:awww:

Where is JJ now?


----------



## Indigo77

LL....Is Katrina your favorite psychic?


----------



## dachsundmom

Word of advice, never ask about the dogs after the fact. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

I would say Psychic star and Katrina, they were both very thorough. I got to ask more to Katrina though, not just baby stuff


----------



## amommy

LL, wanted to just say you are beautiful!! and I did the Gail predict and she said girl conceived in Jan 2012~


----------



## Jodes2011

LL that house is gorgeous. It's lovely and big and for $275,000 wow good value for money. Our house is worth around this and no where near as big :nope: UK housing costs a bloody fortune


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news on the treatment and the age of your eggs LL. Does it all seem a bit unreal in a way that you kind of try and hope and then all of a sudden you know the dates where it may very well happen for sure?! Very exciting anyway :thumbup:

Also love the house btw :)


----------



## Macwooly

LL so pleased for you and your results from the FS :thumbup:

Love the house as well. I love huge rooms and love the kitchen but the bathrooms would be ripped out immediately as mint and pink are not our colours :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:

Butterfly...what exactly is the new pic in your avatar?:flower:


----------



## googly

Awesome news LLBean... how v. v. exciting! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:
> 
> Butterfly...what exactly is the new pic in your avatar?:flower:

Pfffft, I don't even know any more... somewhere between cd9 and 10, for sure. I'd for sure prefer cd10 to cd8 anyway. 

In any case - I reckon you're all on and it's looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:
> 
> Butterfly...what exactly is the new pic in your avatar?:flower:

Yes, I agree with it Brooke!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then, I didn't BD on the day of ovulation and I hope that will be ok, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Well then, I didn't BD on the day of ovulation and I hope that will be ok, lol

Didn't BD on day of ovulation the cycle we conceived Z. As long as you got the 2 days before, :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

That I did, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:
> 
> Butterfly...what exactly is the new pic in your avatar?:flower:

Looks like a hedgehog :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought it was a big rat, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> That I did, lol

This is THE month!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't know if I have been manifesting properly, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I just don't know if I have been manifesting properly, lol

Bloody Linda can manifest my foot up her a$$,

besides, manifest = :sex: I think you manifested just fine :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Brooke I'm agreeing with the ladies, CD10, and since Junebug told me about not needing to do it the day of O this last cycle I've actually been less tense (well about that part of the process at least!) so I think the prior BD will cover it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then, CD10 it is!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:
> 
> Butterfly...what exactly is the new pic in your avatar?:flower:

Yeah I agree with FF and there is an interesting point on another thread that says the :spermy: needs 12 hours to hang around waiting for the egg so it is better to :sex: before O day than on it :thumbup:

Yes, it is a hedgehog, as I don't have any pets myself that is the nearest thing I have to one lol, seems to crawl around my garden at night bless :awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, now that I know what it is..it's really cute!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, FF just moved my x-hairs from CD8 to CD10...I think I agree with it. Any thoughts?:wacko:

I agree with CD10 :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Great news on the treatment and the age of your eggs LL. Does it all seem a bit unreal in a way that you kind of try and hope and then all of a sudden you know the dates where it may very well happen for sure?! Very exciting anyway :thumbup:
> 
> Also love the house btw :)

Yes, me being a planner it's a good thing lol...of course now I am having all kinds of symptoms...very sore boobs, bloating etc...hope it's in my head LOL



Jodes2011 said:


> LL that house is gorgeous. It's lovely and big and for $275,000 wow good value for money. Our house is worth around this and no where near as big :nope: UK housing costs a bloody fortune

it is an older house but only one owner. And yes, same in California it would be lots more money...I will try to draw the floorplan for you guys, cause that is weird lol...it's like a maze going from bedroom to bedroom...actually one of the rooms you can only access through bathrooms...HAHAHA definitely planning on changing that around...perhaps making it a 4 bedroom instead of 5 but with a bigger Master bedroom



amommy said:


> LL, wanted to just say you are beautiful!! and I did the Gail predict and she said girl conceived in Jan 2012~

Awww thank you so much!



Macwooly said:


> LL so pleased for you and your results from the FS :thumbup:
> 
> Love the house as well. I love huge rooms and love the kitchen but the bathrooms would be ripped out immediately as mint and pink are not our colours :)

Yes the two bathrooms are on the top of the list should we get that house cause the tile stuff has got to go...I mean those colors...the one in the master bathroom are ok...but yeah those two YIKES!



Butterfly67 said:


> Yes, it is a hedgehog, as I don't have any pets myself that is the nearest thing I have to one lol, seems to crawl around my garden at night bless :awww:

Oh hedgehogs are cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, my bedroom growing up had to be entered through my bathroom and it was very strange, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Great news on the tests Elizabeth, yay! Twins would be awesome, sort of like a 2 for 1. Hubby has to like that right? LOL And I love the house, very pretty. I am in love with those bushes! I have red ones in front of my house too, they are very striking.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry a quick off topic (is there a topic lol?) but DMom and anyone else who has taken it - did soy make you O earlier? I just realised I have a big event the weekend I am due to O in early Sept and it might be difficult to liaise with BF. My normal O date for last 2 cycles is cd13 but has been cd16 before that so if I do the soy will it bring it forward a bit or is it not late enough really to make a difference?

Ta


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry a quick off topic (is there a topic lol?) but DMom and anyone else who has taken it - did soy make you O earlier? I just realised I have a big event the weekend I am due to O in early Sept and it might be difficult to liaise with BF. My normal O date for last 2 cycles is cd13 but has been cd16 before that so if I do the soy will it bring it forward a bit or is it not late enough really to make a difference?
> 
> Ta

My ovulation day looks like it was 2 days earlier than expected and I believe for Indigo, it was 4 days early. I took the soy from CD2-6 I think. Let me look at my chart, lol.

And there is no topic! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Excellent, well I might try it then.

Do you think that soy, maca, royal jelly & bee pollen, folic acid, pre-natal vits is a bit excessive?! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Excellent, well I might try it then.
> 
> Do you think that soy, maca, royal jelly & bee pollen, folic acid, pre-natal vits is a bit excessive?! :haha:

Ummm, I think your pee is toxic, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Excellent, well I might try it then.
> 
> Do you think that soy, maca, royal jelly & bee pollen, folic acid, pre-natal vits is a bit excessive?! :haha:

Not compared to some people's regime :)


----------



## LLbean

Hmmm...FF says this
Crosshairs will appear on your chart three days after your temperature has shifted 

so....why no cross hairs for me yet???


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe OD is cd16?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe OD is cd16?

hmmmmm oh well, we will find out soon enough I guess lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I also am thinking CD16 bc the tep rise wasn't big enough after the first drop.


----------



## LLbean

interesting...that would make it like the cycle I took soy Iso


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine just moved today from CD8 to CD10...soy cycle also, lol


----------



## Macwooly

LL and Dmom :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yeah I did not like soy LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

HCG is now at 140 so its still coming down slowly.

The HPT's from this morning are almost clear. The lines are barely there.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Butterfly67

LL yes I would also say cd16 as you still had EW and like they say, temp did not rise that much.

Wendy - good that the numbers are coming down :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

that is GREAT NEWS Wendy!!!!

Hmm...wondering if the EWCM is what is doing that


----------



## TessieTwo

Good news Wendy - hope you are feeling a bit less exhausted as well :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LOL...nope it was not the EWCM... I tried it and still no cross hairs


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy glad your numbers are going down and hope all is settled soon and you start to feel less tired :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good to hear Wendy! Are they going to leave you alone for abit and see if it comes down completely on it's own?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I am glad that your levels are going down! But, I a, surprised that those tests aren't picking it up more if you're at 140.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I am glad that your levels are going down! But, I a, surprised that those tests aren't picking it up more if you're at 140.:hugs:

That is what I was thinking if they are 10miu so maybe the levels have dropped even more...


----------



## Jodes2011

Fab news Wendy looks like you will be joining us very very soon :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

this charting course is fab getting to know what you girls are on about now :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Temping does make life easier, lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Good to hear Wendy! Are they going to leave you alone for abit and see if it comes down completely on it's own?

I am back in one week for another blood test but they fully expect that it will be the last. I had hoped it was lower but at least its came down. :wacko:


----------



## babyforus

Hi all! Sorry I missed yesterday but I caught up with reading it was a **** day at the office lol, I have been getting lows on my cbfm then today I got the egg.... No warning no high fertility days now the egg. My ic last night showed two lines the test line not quite as dark as the control but this morning they looked pretty close to the same. Does that mean I have 24 hrs before ovulation? I have had a few cramps from the left side earlier and now the right. This is my first month trying to pin point it and I am not temping I am still trying to understand it all:dohh: Any insight is great. TIA


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I am glad that your levels are going down! But, I a, surprised that those tests aren't picking it up more if you're at 140.:hugs:

I know, i thought my HCG would have at the very least been around 20. The tests were taken with FMU as well. The whole thing has never made much sense and has just dragged on and on. I think with those test ans a beta of 140 it proves that you really are not out until the witch shows and blank ic's at 10miu may not show a + as soon as you might think.


----------



## Butterfly67

babyforus said:


> Hi all! Sorry I missed yesterday but I caught up with reading it was a **** day at the office lol, I have been getting lows on my cbfm then today I got the egg.... No warning no high fertility days now the egg. My ic last night showed two lines the test line not quite as dark as the control but this morning they looked pretty close to the same. Does that mean I have 24 hrs before ovulation? I have had a few cramps from the left side earlier and now the right. This is my first month trying to pin point it and I am not temping I am still trying to understand it all:dohh: Any insight is great. TIA

My only advice would be :sex: :sex: :sex: and now.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a little scary actually, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I am glad that your levels are going down! But, I a, surprised that those tests aren't picking it up more if you're at 140.:hugs:
> 
> That is what I was thinking if they are 10miu so maybe the levels have dropped even more...Click to expand...

I POAS at 7:30 when i got up and my appointment was at 9:45 so there wasnt much time between them. The IC's are "one step pregnancy test" bought from amazon and they claim to be 10miu, the other was an asda/walmart own brand which state 15miu on the instruction booklet. 

The whole thing is one huge mindf**k.:wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> It's a little scary actually, lol.

A little? lol

I think it also gives a little hope for early testers that even with a HCG of 140 the lines on an HPT could practically be non existant. :)


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> this charting course is fab getting to know what you girls are on about now :thumbup:

It makes so much sense, and you discover amazing stuff like boobs hurt MORE than they don't hurt....:thumbup: plus if AF is coming you are often forewarned by temp drop, so at least you've got plenty of tampons and chocolate in the house.


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this charting course is fab getting to know what you girls are on about now :thumbup:
> 
> It makes so much sense, and you discover amazing stuff like boobs hurt MORE than they don't hurt....:thumbup: plus if AF is coming you are often forewarned by temp drop, so at least you've got plenty of tampons and chocolate in the house.Click to expand...


PUSHER!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## babyforus

I'll be sure to cover that one:thumbup:. Hopefully soon I'll be :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Along with the rest of you!:dust: for a :bfp:


----------



## cebethel

Would anyone mind if I posted a HPT progression pic? I ran out of FRER, so I'm stuck with a gagillion wondfo's :haha:

I won't be upset or offended if someone says no :thumbup:


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> Would anyone mind if I posted a HPT progression pic? I ran out of FRER, so I'm stuck with a gagillion wondfo's :haha:
> 
> I won't be upset or offended if someone says no :thumbup:

Yes for sure! It's good to know what to look for... plus I've never actually got as far as POAS :shrug: so I need to live vicariously through others :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see them!


----------



## cebethel

I'm gonna start testing every few days........cause I'm a POAS addict - excuse the animal hairs......lol

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/WONDFO-PROGRESSIONPIC-14DPO-2011.jpg

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/FRER-ANSWER-PROGRESSIONPIC-2011.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

Eva go ahead and post them :)


----------



## StarSign

cebethel said:


> I'm gonna start testing every few days........cause I'm a POAS addict - excuse the animal hairs......lol
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/WONDFO-PROGRESSIONPIC-14DPO-2011.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/FRER-ANSWER-PROGRESSIONPIC-2011.jpg

CONGRATS on that :bfp:


----------



## babyforus

Hey Eva you can really see the progression!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn that IC is dark!


----------



## googly

Beeeautiful! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Nice one Eva:winkwink:

Now go and put a bet on the saskwatch sighting (how on earth do you spell it?)


----------



## dachsundmom

What was dinner NS?


----------



## Butterfly67

Can't seem to see any of the pics you post Eva, even the one in your siggy, they just come up as little boxes :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, what web browser do you use?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly, what web browser do you use?

I'm on my iPhone now but I also can't see them when I use chrome on 
my laptop :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, what web browser do you use?
> 
> I'm on my iPhone now but I also can't see them when I use chrome on
> my laptop :nope:Click to expand...

I use Chrome and don't have a problem. Have you opened IE just to see if it makes a difference?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> What was dinner NS?

Fish and chips, and it was pretty nice.:thumbup:

Did you end up calling for pizza last night or was there a rescue attempt on the pork roast?


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank God for mac and cheese in a box is all I can say, lol.

Tonight I am not risking anything and am getting take out!


----------



## NorthStar

:sick:I can understand that, you've already danced with death this week in the crock pot incident, still DH can hardly pick on you now for setting things on fire, cos at least that means some form of cooking was involved.


----------



## dachsundmom

He got a cook book, lol. We'll see what happens.


----------



## NorthStar

I was thinking a really basic cookbook that explained all the methods like how to roast etc would be the go, if you were in the UK I'd say Delia Smith Comprehensive Cookery Course(or How not to kill people with your food), it's old school but thorough, there must be an American equivalent.


----------



## dachsundmom

He bought "Anyone Can Cook" lol

It all comes out of a can.


----------



## NorthStar

This is Delia Smith the doyenne of British tv chefs, and our equivalent to MArtha Stewart though she doesn't hawk her own duvet covers, this book even explains how to boil an egg..

https://www.amazon.com/Smiths-Complete-Illustrated-Cookery-Course/dp/0563214546/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1313100843&sr=1-1


----------



## dachsundmom

I was thinking Nigella Lawson bc DH finds her hot, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, what web browser do you use?
> 
> I'm on my iPhone now but I also can't see them when I use chrome on
> my laptop :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I use Chrome and don't have a problem. Have you opened IE just to see if it makes a difference?Click to expand...

I use chrome also......never had an issue.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Eva, I love those pretty lines, I am SO happy for you!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I was thinking Nigella Lawson bc DH finds her hot, lol

So does my hubby....and thinks she looks best with some weight on her....hates it when she loses weight....


----------



## dachsundmom

I know, my DH thinks she's sexy as hell...which she is, but normally he wouldn't pick that body type first, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

It's her knockers....and he loves dark hair with fair skin....plus, she cooks...


----------



## dachsundmom

And she has that great accent, lol. My DH likes Jessica Alba too, lol.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> And she has that great accent, lol. My DH likes Jessica Alba too, lol.

Who _doesn't_ like Jessica Alba?! I would turn for Jessica Alba. Yep, for shiz.


:haha:


----------



## babyforus

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> And she has that great accent, lol. My DH likes Jessica Alba too, lol.
> 
> Who _doesn't_ like Jessica Alba?! I would turn for Jessica Alba. Yep, for shiz.
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No idea who Nigella Lawson is :blush:
I DO agree Jessica Alba is a hottie though :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

CD22 for me and the CBFM is still saying Low and the OPK's are getting darker but not + yet. Will see what tonights OPK says


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I was thinking Nigella Lawson bc DH finds her hot, lol

Nigella is easy on the eye for sure, but her show is more "gastro porn" than educational, whereas Delia is not sexy, she's like your sensible auntie, and actually teaches people how to cook unlike Nigella :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies the common joke is Nigella is porn men can watch with the family around :) I know my DH finds her very hot too :)

Chantel - https://www.askmen.com/celebs/women/models_150/160_nigella_lawson.html and https://www.nigella.com/


----------



## Conina

Nigella does a great Guinness cake which I made for the family last Easter. Don't think it would be very Slimmers World-friendly, though...


----------



## Macwooly

Well sometimes you have to remember life is for living and blow the healthy eating for one meal :D

I'll have to look for the recipe now :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Weird cycle on FF for me: I don't like how high it placed my coverline. Gives no room for wiggle, I usually have temp dips CD5 or 6 which this way will fall below CL :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, check your security settings and your firewall.


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, that is one of the highest coverlines I have ever seen!


----------



## Macwooly

Chantal that cover line is ridiculously high! Surprised it has set it that high


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> Weird cycle on FF for me: I don't like how high it placed my coverline. Gives no room for wiggle, I usually have temp dips CD5 or 6 which this way will fall below CL :-(

That just looks wrong - maybe it would adjust if you took out the high temp on CD11?

This is your first soy cycle - have you got any findings to report Chantal?


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(

Thats my clipart website. Ahh, I will go change permissions on the images the very second I get on my comp.........hopefully that will help :)


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Chantal that cover line is ridiculously high! Surprised it has set it that high

^^WSS


----------



## cebethel

As requested :thumbup:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! So you didn't really go over 98 degrees until after your BFP?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks! So you didn't really go over 98 degrees until after your BFP?

No, and sometimes my temp is lowwww. When I went to the dr office & got the negative pee test, my temp was like 97.4........

I just dont temp like I used to :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> As requested :thumbup:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Not sure I'd want to be in your house with all that gas :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> As requested :thumbup:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Not sure I'd want to be in your house with all that gas :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(

I just changed permissions on the images, so let me know if that has helped! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(
> 
> I just changed permissions on the images, so let me know if that has helped! *crosses fingers*Click to expand...

Boo hoo unfortunately not but thanks for trying! This is what I get when I even try to get to that website:



> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(
> 
> I just changed permissions on the images, so let me know if that has helped! *crosses fingers*Click to expand...
> 
> Boo hoo unfortunately not but thanks for trying! This is what I get when I even try to get to that website:
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Akk, I made it worse! :blush:


----------



## cebethel

Just "fiddled" again with the permissions.........if it doesn't work this time, you can kick my behind! lol


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well I checked in IE as well and I still can't see them so i dug a bit deeper and it looks like the images are hosted at somewhere called https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/ - is that right? And it tells me that I don't have access to those :(
> 
> I just changed permissions on the images, so let me know if that has helped! *crosses fingers*Click to expand...
> 
> Boo hoo unfortunately not but thanks for trying! This is what I get when I even try to get to that website:
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Sounds like your anti-virus or firewall is unhappy but not sure what to suggest to fix it though sorry


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Wooly.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, I give up, can't find anything in my settings that would be blocking it and I don't have an anti-virus installed on my laptop. Seems strange that it would also do the same on my iPhone so I wonder if it is something to do with location...

Ah, I just had a thought and checked if I could see it when my phone was on 3G rather than my house wireless and I can, so it has to be something in the wireless settings.....

Off to see doc for results of day 3 bloods shortly so catch you later x


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck M! Please give us the reaults when you get back!


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck at the doctors Butterfly :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, that is one of the highest coverlines I have ever seen!

It's NEVER been that high! Brooke remember we thought it would be lower this cycle? I fudged all those highs and it came down below 98'C. Pffffff.... 

Only thing noted on soy: I O'ed on cycle day 14 :dance: Usually it's CD17-20 (my earliest only once was CD16). No side effects. And I'm not attributing the high CL to soy, only to FF's stupidity :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your apt Butterfly!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug...How much soy did u take?


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, mine is a little lower this cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Was planning on 100mg CD2-3, 200mgCD4-6 and 100CD7, but I didn't start until CD3.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, mine is a little lower this cycle.

My morning temps were lower than normal by a touch all cycle, I don't undertand how FF placed it so high. Oh well, a bit of fudging fixed it. I usually don't mess with it at all, but it pissed me off today :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as you got x-hairs, I really wouldn't worry about it. You know you'll piss on something regardless of the temps, just like me! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Right you are!
Was just counting days to see when I can start :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm, I give up, can't find anything in my settings that would be blocking it and I don't have an anti-virus installed on my laptop. Seems strange that it would also do the same on my iPhone so I wonder if it is something to do with location...
> 
> Ah, I just had a thought and checked if I could see it when my phone was on 3G rather than my house wireless and I can, so it has to be something in the wireless settings.....
> 
> Off to see doc for results of day 3 bloods shortly so catch you later x

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will probably start Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm just waiting for you to start telling me to POAS :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Fingers crossed for you Junebug!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I will probably start Sunday or Monday.

"Chants to self - I'm not gonna push, I'm not gonna push"


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I'm just waiting for you to start telling me to POAS :)

Ummm, now would be good! Lol. Let's see what that big temp dip was.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I am not pushing until 10 dpo....but then it's ON!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah Wooly, I was going to say you should start to POAS tomorrow!

Well I just got back from the docs and these are the levels he told me:

FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
Prolactin 273 (127-637)
Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)

So I think I am pretty happy with those results and the next step is to get some vajayjay swabs done next week (for chlamydia and HVS) and to get BF to get his SA done. 

I know those results don't mean that there isn't a blockage or something but they do make me a bit more optimistic :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I will probably start Sunday or Monday.

Holy hell, woman....Are u a mosachist?


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah Wooly, I was going to say you should start to POAS tomorrow!
> 
> Well I just got back from the docs and these are the levels he told me:
> 
> FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
> LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
> Prolactin 273 (127-637)
> Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)
> 
> So I think I am pretty happy with those results and the next step is to get some vajayjay swabs done next week (for chlamydia and HVS) and to get BF to get his SA done.
> 
> I know those results don't mean that there isn't a blockage or something but they do make me a bit more optimistic :)

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:.....very good #s....you should be quite pleased.....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, great news! :happydance:

Well, Katrina said to be aware of the 14th and 15th, so I figured I should start then, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly you should be pleased as those numbers are good :dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I was very happy when I left the clinic but if I keep looking at Dr Google I might change me mind lol :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly, great news! :happydance:
> 
> Well, Katrina said to be aware of the 14th and 15th, so I figured I should start then, lol. :wacko:

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry ladies afraid I'm not POAS tomorrow :) 

DH would lose the plot with me if I start before 14dpo so I have to respect his feelings :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks ladies, I was very happy when I left the clinic but if I keep looking at Dr Google I might change me mind lol :dohh:

Then stop looking at Dr Google :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I'm just waiting for you to start telling me to POAS :)


FMU tomorrow, Wooly....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## dachsundmom

Stay away from Dr. Google and stop looking for something to make this bad! You should be very happy right now!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Sorry ladies afraid I'm not POAS tomorrow :)
> 
> DH would lose the plot with me if I start before 14dpo so I have to respect his feelings :)


Mr. Wooly....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wooly, I found this a while ago which has convinced me that I am always going to start testing at no later than 10dpo because it would more than likely show up then with the 10miu ICs! 



> When a woman becomes pregnant, the amount of hCG in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo (these are averages that may deviate among different women).

:test:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell Mr. Wooly that you are trying to get us a pic of an evap in the name of science, so you had to do it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Mr. Wooly.....I am not pleased....:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes tell Mr Wooly that in penance for dropping the casserole lid he has to let you test :haha: :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Mr. Wooly is no longer a perfect 10..... Tell him his ratings just dropped....


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, maybe I will wait until 10DPO...but that would be a new stretch for me, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, maybe I will wait until 10DPO...but that would be a new stretch for me, lol.

You can do readings for us to get your mind off it.....:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, tonight can be pendulum night, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

You lot are POAS pushers :laugh2:


----------



## Macwooly

Also this will freak Dmom out but I have no hpts in the house :)


----------



## Indigo77

Did u tell Mr. W about his new rating?


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Also this will freak Dmom out but I have no hpts in the house :)

:saywhat:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Also this will freak Dmom out but I have no hpts in the house :)
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

Tesco's own for early testing...please tell me youlive close to one? This is a total disgrace Wooly, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Also this will freak Dmom out but I have no hpts in the house :)
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...
> 
> Tesco's own for early testing...please tell me youlive close to one? This is a total disgrace Wooly, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Did u tell Mr. W about his new rating?

He's not happy about his new rating :(

Where is the thread with the stats and I'll let him read through that :)

He's worried in case I get a chemical and how it would affect me which is why he'd prefer I waited for AF and if she doesn't show to test then :)


----------



## Indigo77

He doesn't realize that your ladies will get u through it if it happens?....:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

He gets points for being considerate...but, come the eff on! lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Did u tell Mr. W about his new rating?
> 
> He's not happy about his new rating :(
> 
> Where is the thread with the stats and I'll let him read through that :)
> 
> He's worried in case I get a chemical and how it would affect me which is why he'd prefer I waited for AF and if she doesn't show to test then :)Click to expand...

I can see his point about the chemical but personally I would like to know if I can at least catch that egg with the :spermy: even if the bean doesn't stick. At the moment for all I know I could have blocked tubes...


----------



## Indigo77

Very good point.....:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

The triplets will be conceived in September....so it does not really matter anyway....


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the chemical queen, but it at least makes me feel better knowing the stuff really does work.


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I will have to ask the pendulum if Wooly should POAS in the morning...I'll do it as soon as I get home.


----------



## Indigo77

Someone post a pic of something!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm at work, I have no pics here, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

On the subject of cute things - the swans and cygnets that live on the river at the front of my house!


----------



## Indigo77

Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Indigo77

I hope we didn't upset Wooly....:blush:

Where did she go?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nice pic BF!

Wooly is probably cooking her smoked herring thing, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Wow you ladies can talk!

So last night/this am I worked as an Extra for a movie called "what to expect when you're expecting"...saw it as an omen that I got called out of the blue for it LOL

But call time was 5:30pm...and only got home to shower and get some sleep at 8am today... I did my temp later than normal but I got good sleep...so I did not mess with FF... I got my cross hairs today...so apparently I am 3DPO


----------



## dachsundmom

Ya Elizabeth! So what are you going to call your testing date?


----------



## LLbean

Oh that has not changed...so AF should be here either the 20th or the 21st....Lets see


----------



## Macwooly

No one upset me I was cooking smoked haddock and pea risotto :)

OK you win :D

DH & I have talked and whilst he has concerns (as do I) about how I would react to a chemical but I'll get some hpts and POAS with FMU tomorrow :)

I know you fab ladies will help me through the bad as well as the good :friends:

And Butterfly's way of thinking in that it would let us know that all is in working order won the day :thumbup:

So I need to go to Tesco (all of 1 mile) to buy some early response ones and I'll buy some IC ones in too :)


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Wow you ladies can talk!
> 
> So last night/this am I worked as an Extra for a movie called "what to expect when you're expecting"...saw it as an omen that I got called out of the blue for it LOL
> 
> But call time was 5:30pm...and only got home to shower and get some sleep at 8am today... I did my temp later than normal but I got good sleep...so I did not mess with FF... I got my cross hairs today...so apparently I am 3DPO

Now that does seem to be an omen :thumbup:

Good luck for when you test :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I expect to see pics when I get up in the morning! 

Thank you Mr. Wooly! Your rating has gone back up, lol.


----------



## LLbean

FYI:

Based on the 16 million copy best-selling book, What to Expect When You're Expecting is an ensemble romantic-comedy is in the vein of Love Actually and Valentine's Day. The film is a modern look at love through the eyes of four interconnected couples experiencing the thrills and surprises of having a baby, and ultimately coming to understand the universal truth that no matter what you plan for, life doesn't always deliver what's expected.

What to Expect When You're Expecting comes to theaters May 11th, 2012 and stars Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez, Brooklyn Decker, Anna Kendrick, Chris Rock, Rodrigo Santoro, Matthew Morrison, Elizabeth Banks, Chace Crawford. The film is directed by Kirk Jones.


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> FYI:
> 
> Based on the 16 million copy best-selling book, What to Expect When You're Expecting is an ensemble romantic-comedy is in the vein of Love Actually and Valentine's Day. The film is a modern look at love through the eyes of four interconnected couples experiencing the thrills and surprises of having a baby, and ultimately coming to understand the universal truth that no matter what you plan for, life doesn't always deliver what's expected.
> 
> What to Expect When You're Expecting comes to theaters May 11th, 2012 and stars Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez, Brooklyn Decker, Anna Kendrick, Chris Rock, Rodrigo Santoro, Matthew Morrison, Elizabeth Banks, Chace Crawford. The film is directed by Kirk Jones.

Sounds like it will be an excellent film and I'll be heading that way :thumbup: I'll be looking for you :)


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, do you get paid for something like this?


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah Wooly, I was going to say you should start to POAS tomorrow!
> 
> Well I just got back from the docs and these are the levels he told me:
> 
> FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
> LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
> Prolactin 273 (127-637)
> Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)
> 
> So I think I am pretty happy with those results and the next step is to get some vajayjay swabs done next week (for chlamydia and HVS) and to get BF to get his SA done.
> 
> I know those results don't mean that there isn't a blockage or something but they do make me a bit more optimistic :)

Butterfly this is really good news, your numbers are good - so maybe it's just a case of needing more BD - how's the timing looking for you guys for the next couple of cycles, I know this one is a bust:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, do you get paid for something like this?




Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> FYI:
> 
> Based on the 16 million copy best-selling book, What to Expect When You're Expecting is an ensemble romantic-comedy is in the vein of Love Actually and Valentine's Day. The film is a modern look at love through the eyes of four interconnected couples experiencing the thrills and surprises of having a baby, and ultimately coming to understand the universal truth that no matter what you plan for, life doesn't always deliver what's expected.
> 
> What to Expect When You're Expecting comes to theaters May 11th, 2012 and stars Cameron Diaz, Jennifer Lopez, Brooklyn Decker, Anna Kendrick, Chris Rock, Rodrigo Santoro, Matthew Morrison, Elizabeth Banks, Chace Crawford. The film is directed by Kirk Jones.
> 
> Sounds like it will be an excellent film and I'll be heading that way :thumbup: I'll be looking for you :)Click to expand...

Yes I get paid and if you can spot me Wooly...you will get a prize! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not SSing, you guys know I don't do it...did anyone get crampy from soy?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am not SSing, you guys know I don't do it...did anyone get crampy from soy?

yes esp around ovulation time and my last AF was horrible it was mega painful. :wacko:

please can you do a reading for me dmom? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love too Jodes! I am at work, so I can't do it until about 10:30 your time, but I will post the results.

What do you want to know, no more than three questions, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I would love too Jodes! I am at work, so I can't do it until about 10:30 your time, but I will post the results.
> 
> What do you want to know, no more than three questions, lol.

i want to know where i will concieve?

at what time?

and when will i get my BFP?

Cheers i will pay via paypal :thumbup::flower:

where are you in your cycle with the soy?


----------



## LLbean

Jodes...they need to be yes or no questions LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth is correct! You need to pay Indigo and Eva, lol.

Jodes, if that is not your real name, please PM it to me if you don't want it posted. I need something personal from you to go off of...I just think it makes it more exact.


----------



## Indigo77

Yay, Mr. Wooly! :thumbup:

LL, there is a studio here, too....so they're always looking for extras....I just can't stand waiting around..If I could go in disguise...I always thought it might be an interesting experience....I tried to do it once when they were filming at my school, but I got so bored waiting around, that I snuck out...They are always filming something around town....last weekend we kept on driving by a cafe downtown trying to spot an actor we recognized....It's amazing how much work and equipment and $ goes into filming 1 little scene...

Jodes...This one is on us since we like you....:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Yay, Mr. Wooly! :thumbup:
> 
> LL, there is a studio here, too....so they're always looking for extras....I just can't stand waiting around..If I could go in disguise...I always thought it might be an interesting experience....I tried to do it once when they were filming at my school, but I got so bored waiting around, that I snuck out...They are always filming something around town....last weekend we kept on driving by a cafe downtown trying to spot an actor we recognized....It's amazing how much work and equipment and $ goes into filming 1 little scene...
> 
> Jodes...This one is on us since we like you....:winkwink:

bring a book or a smartphone lol...I just talk to people. I use it for networking ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

Did they film u today?


----------



## LLbean

well considering we were not released till 6:30am I would say yes LOL


----------



## Indigo77

What did u have to do / wear?


----------



## LLbean

Summer dress...it was a summer park scene


----------



## Indigo77

Not bad.....I wonder how the extras in True Blood reacted when they had to do the naked orgy scenes....:lol:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh LL, very exciting, wondered where you were!

Wooly, glad you and Mr Wooly have seen sense lol! 

NS, thanks, not sure how early sept will go - might have to be a couple of dashes over 2 days before O depending on what date it works out at, so maybe not as much bding as I could do with really :( Going to have to POAS on the OPKs twice a day!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,great results Hun,am sure u are well chuffed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Llbean I am def gonna see that movie,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Wooly,wot time are u testing at in the morning so I can get up in time?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well been and brought hpts :) They only had First Response Early result but says I can test 6 days before AF :) If ovulation was CD6 then tomorrow is CD16 and AF will be due CD19 :)

So Dmom to photograph it I need to place on a white background with flash off and camera on macro - is that correct?

Despie not sure what time I'll be testing :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...or if your toilet seat is white I find that works well, lol. Just don't get too close to it. If there is any doubt in the test, after 10 minutes, rip that effer apart, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Well been and brought hpts :) They only had First Response Early result but says I can test 6 days before AF :) If ovulation was CD6 then tomorrow is CD16 and AF will be due CD19 :)
> 
> So Dmom to photograph it I need to place on a white background with flash off and camera on macro - is that correct?
> 
> Despie not sure what time I'll be testing :)

YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Don't let the dogs eat it this time!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Don't let the dogs eat it this time!

They ate the last one? :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Wow you ladies can talk!
> 
> So last night/this am I worked as an Extra for a movie called "what to expect when you're expecting"...saw it as an omen that I got called out of the blue for it LOL
> 
> But call time was 5:30pm...and only got home to shower and get some sleep at 8am today... I did my temp later than normal but I got good sleep...so I did not mess with FF... I got my cross hairs today...so apparently I am 3DPO

YAY Same as me :dance: I'm testing Monday AM. I know, I know, 6DPO is early but... My official test date is 10DPO, Aug 21!


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see pics Chantal!


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Don't let the dogs eat it this time!
> 
> They ate the last one? :rofl:Click to expand...

Well one they dragged round the garden and one disappeared suspected eaten and 36 hours later Teddy passed it :sick: I didn't bother trying to read it I just told DH there was poop to clean in the garden :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For sure! Might get evaps again like the other times I tested that early :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Just to add to this POAS madness, I'm about to have my Friday night beer and I'm considering dipping an HPT in it, if it works for soda, why not beer?


----------



## Indigo77

:test: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

If your beer is pregnant, I quit! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Pics!! Pics!! Pics!!


----------



## NorthStar

ALright let me go to the fridge, and see if it's cold enough to drink yet...


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> YAY Same as me :dance: I'm testing Monday AM. I know, I know, 6DPO is early but... My official test date is 10DPO, Aug 21!

Good luck :hugs::hugs: Massive amounts of :dust::dust::dust: for you! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

It's still a bit warmish, and I'm not British enough to drink it at room temperature, so I put one in the freezer, remind me to go test it in about 1/2 hour ladies.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> ALright let me go to the fridge, and see if it's cold enough to drink yet...


:dust::dust::dust:........:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> It's still a bit warmish, and I'm not British enough to drink it at room temperature, so I put one in the freezer, remind me to go test it in about 1/2 hour ladies.

Yuk warm beer :sick: It has to be ice cold :)


----------



## Indigo77

Oh yeah, :dust: to u2 JB....:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> ALright let me go to the fridge, and see if it's cold enough to drink yet...
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:........:haha:Click to expand...

My beer thanks you for your kind wishes of babydust:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> ALright let me go to the fridge, and see if it's cold enough to drink yet...
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My beer thanks you for your kind wishes of babydust:thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> ALright let me go to the fridge, and see if it's cold enough to drink yet...
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:........:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ughhhh having one of those weeks at work, worse day ever today :-( It's 4:30 and I have a pile of letters to dictate. Had a little "emergency" to deal with. Will never leave this mess :cry:

Good luck to your beer NS :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth is correct! You need to pay Indigo and Eva, lol.
> 
> Jodes, if that is not your real name, please PM it to me if you don't want it posted. I need something personal from you to go off of...I just think it makes it more exact.

Jodie :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Jodie, I am on it in 45 minutes, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Just leave early....it's Friday...:lol:....sneak out the window so your peeps don't think _they_ can slack off....


----------



## dachsundmom

I left on Wednesday, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Alright ladies, I tested and BFN, so there you go....not even an evap worth posting so far.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I'm still in the game then, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I'm still in the game then, lol.

:haha: Well it was an ITALIAN beer, an American one may be more fertile....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Just leave early....it's Friday...:lol:....sneak out the window so your peeps don't think _they_ can slack off....

I wish! I can't though, sick patients won't wait until Monday morning :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm still in the game then, lol.
> 
> :haha: Well it was an ITALIAN beer, an American one may be more fertile....Click to expand...

More Catholics in Italy...definitley more fertile! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I left on Wednesday, lol

Did u use the window?

Don't forget the house pic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie: here's what I got...

Will Jodie be pregnant by February...yes
Will Jodie have a girl...yes
Will Jodie conceive in London...no

I can ask more, but we have to give it a day so it doesn't get swayed by your energy. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Built in 1855...and I was off on the square footage...its 5032sf, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

That house is gorgeous - is that the American Gothic style?


----------



## dachsundmom

Everything in this town is called 'Shaker' just bc they can't come up with anything better. My fear is that there is no yard space at all, but I am ok with that; DH is a little hesitant.

It's a lot larger than what I was looking for, but as in most older homes, the rooms are smaller. But, it does have 4 bedrooms and 3 full baths. There is a den on the 3rd floor could be DD's room, if she wanted to be away from us, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Not bad.....I wonder how the extras in True Blood reacted when they had to do the naked orgy scenes....:lol:

Yeah I could not have done that ...personally...and I did hear yesterday they are looking for extras locally here for TB so you know I have to find out ASAP! (as long as it does not require nudity)



Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Wow you ladies can talk!
> 
> So last night/this am I worked as an Extra for a movie called "what to expect when you're expecting"...saw it as an omen that I got called out of the blue for it LOL
> 
> But call time was 5:30pm...and only got home to shower and get some sleep at 8am today... I did my temp later than normal but I got good sleep...so I did not mess with FF... I got my cross hairs today...so apparently I am 3DPO
> 
> YAY Same as me :dance: I'm testing Monday AM. I know, I know, 6DPO is early but... My official test date is 10DPO, Aug 21!Click to expand...

Should we pee in synch? hahaha



dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 249084
> 
> 
> View attachment 249085
> 
> 
> View attachment 249086
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Built in 1855...and I was off on the square footage...its 5032sf, lol.

nice house!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, LL u MUST get on TB!!!!

Love, love, love the house....:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

But it's huge, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Hire a cleaning lady! You'll grow into it....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm going to talk to the owner next week to see if they are desperate or not, lol


----------



## NorthStar

LL you could order Lafayette's fries in the diner, that would be so cool!

I've just downloaded the latest ep of TB to watch tomorrow, looking forward to a vampire/popcorn night.

Dmom that house is 467 square metres that is seriously massive, my old house was 250 sqm and that was pretty large to the point I wished I had a ride on vaccum cleaner LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 249084
> 
> 
> View attachment 249085
> 
> 
> View attachment 249086
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Built in 1855...and I was off on the square footage...its 5032sf, lol.

Oooooh, me likey!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOVE that house Brooke! I agree, get a cleaning lady! I hope one day to own something like that. Our townhouse in downtown Toronto cost an outrageous amount of money, nice houses like the one you posted go for about 1.5 million.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG $1.5 million? Not even close...listed at $349k and won't go for nearly that, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

GEEZ! That's AMAZING!!! The houses that sell here for that price are real dumps. AND houses typically sell about $20000 over asking, it's truly a seller's market here. We have a 2500 square foot townhouse and we paid 720k. Ridiculous really, but it was important for me to be on the subway line (we're the before last stop all the way on the west of the city, any closer than this and we couldn't afford it...). Needless to say, our mortgage sucks up a huge chunk of our monthly income BUT I don't have to commute 2.5 hours per day, which in the end is worth it for me. I hate Toronto. We're the second most expensive city to buy in in Canada, with #1 being Vancouver...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have to say, DH is very good with finances (read extremely tight with his wallet!) and had a house in the burbs almost completely paid off when we met. It was our down-payment. Otherwise we'd still be "stuck" in the burbs (when we met I was renting a condo downtown, it was REALLY hard for me to move to the burbs...), there is no way we'd have that kind of cash! Penny pinching is not bad SOMETIMES ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

When I was 21 I spent the summer in Toronto at the Expo...believe it or not, I took people bungee jumping for a living, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG that's awesome!!! I've never bungee jumped :blush: Way too scared of heights! What did you think of Toronto? I just like other cities I've lived in so much more (Montreal and Ottawa), I just can't get used to it here :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't care for it too much, tbh. The only good thing was that the exchange was way in my favor at the time and I was getting paid in US dollars, lol. Other than that, I got some really good Chinese food.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Don't blame you, I'm not from here so take no offense :flower:
There are GREAT restaurants however!


----------



## dachsundmom

Vancouver looks really nice!


----------



## Indigo77

I love Toronto! Love Vancouver more! Never been to Montreal, but my family wants to rendezvous just outside of Montreal for xmas....a ski place...can't remember what it's called....Mont something....


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, a high school boy just called my cell phone looking for my 14yo DD! Just shoot me now...DH will die if he finds out.


----------



## Indigo77

What? Already? OMG!!! Did she start yet?


----------



## Indigo77

Just tell him what my father told boys that called for me...

Call again and I'm coming to find you....


----------



## dachsundmom

School hasn't even started yet! I think this is some kid from band camp! OMG, it's a bad, bad thing...have you seen American Pie? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

Those band people are all whores.....Who r u kidding?....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

They are! Lol Homecoming is a very big deal here, so I know all of the kids are trolling for dates now, which I have come to accept. But I am pretty sure this kid drives, if I am thinking of the right one.

I guess we are going to have to set some ground rules, lol. At least he called my phone and not hers; how he got the number I have no idea. I think I'll tell her boys have to call the house.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, a high school boy just called my cell phone looking for my 14yo DD! Just shoot me now...DH will die if he finds out.

Oh hell no!!! Who is this kid?? :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I am telling DH about this one...he'll lose it, lol


----------



## cebethel

I'll be chaperone.............mua ahahahahahaha :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok. I'll come get you, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe they r just friends....


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe he's gay....


----------



## dachsundmom

Her BFF is gay, so that's good. Maybe he's calling to get the dirt on him, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ok. I'll come get you, lol

I'll bring my extendable baton :thumbup:

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/images.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll hack her Facebook in the morning to see what I can find, lol. She knows that I check it, so it'll be interesting to see if there's anything new.


----------



## Indigo77

When will u let her date?


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Maybe he's gay....

Let's hope he is into makeup :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

R u going to be strict?


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as she's in a group, I am good with anytime she feels ready. Alone with a boy, not until she's driving.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> When will u let her date?

35 :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Her BFF wears more eyeliner than I do, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Are u putting her on the pill? Does she even have her period yet? I SO want a boy.... :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

What would DH say/do when he finds out?


----------



## dachsundmom

She started the day after she turned 12; I was not ready for it. She's actually already on it bc she has had noting but issues with her period. But, she doesn't really understand what it is and I am honestly worried that I am ruining her future fertility with it...which right now is fine by me, lol.

We have had the condom discussion and she knows that she can always come to me with it, but if she's uncomfortable, I explained Planned Parenthood to her. My main concern is that she stays safe.


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk what DH will say about it, he really thinks he has years to deal with it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, I remember going to football games and playing kissing games...it was all so exciting....I kissed Ted S when he was blindfolded...and he guessed that it was his gf, his gf got mad at me...and he broke up with his gf the next Monday....:blush:


----------



## cebethel

This is all too scary for me :shock:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she should have memories like that; I just can't be a grandmother at 40! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Oh, I remember going to football games and playing kissing games...it was all so exciting....I kissed Ted S when he was blindfolded...and he guessed that it was his gf, his gf got mad at me...and he broke up with his gf the next Monday....:blush:

His gf was a ho bag anyways :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

No....it's exciting! She's not raising a dumbass! It'll be fine....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think she should have memories like that; I just can't be a grandmother at 40! Lol

Don't you remember the crisp, cool nights at FB games....and the boys offering to keep u warm....Ah, to be young again....


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember going to football games and playing kissing games...it was all so exciting....I kissed Ted S when he was blindfolded...and he guessed that it was his gf, his gf got mad at me...and he broke up with his gf the next Monday....:blush:
> 
> His gf was a ho bag anyways :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really hope that these high school years are some of the best of her life. I want her to have prom and football games. And I hope she rocks college, lol.

DD has plenty of time to worry about jobs and taxes, this time is about her finding her own way. She's going to eff up, but that's part of it too. If I have my way, she'll get a year between high school and college to travel, but Idk if DH will support me on that one.


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> His gf was a ho bag anyways :haha:

:rofl:

She kind of was, but also a friend of mine....we were ALL playing the kissing game....I had no idea he would react that way....and when he started seeking me out the next week, I ignored him....Still....she was mad at me.....I felt horrible....


----------



## dachsundmom

This is Big Ten country, I totally remember football games.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember going to football games and playing kissing games...it was all so exciting....I kissed Ted S when he was blindfolded...and he guessed that it was his gf, his gf got mad at me...and he broke up with his gf the next Monday....:blush:
> 
> His gf was a ho bag anyways :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> She kind of was, but also a friend of mine....we were all playing the kissing game....I had no idea he would react that way....and when he started seeking me out the next week, I ignored him....Click to expand...

So HE was the ho bag!!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I really hope that these high school years are some of the best of her life. I want her to have prom and football games. And I hope she rocks college, lol.
> 
> DD has plenty of time to worry about jobs and taxes, this time is about her finding her own way. She's going to eff up, but that's part of it too. If I have my way, she'll get a year between high school and college to travel, but Idk if DH will support me on that one.

She's lucky you're her mom.....


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as she tries her best, I'll support whatever she wants to do. I don't care if she's a lawyer or a trash collector, if she comes by it honestly and has a sense of self-worth, then my job is done.


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> As long as she tries her best, I'll support whatever she wants to do. I don't care if she's a lawyer or a trash collector, if she comes by it honestly and has a sense of self-worth, then my job is done.


What if she wants to work at a titty bar?


----------



## Indigo77

What if she wants to be a professional assassin?


----------



## dachsundmom

This won't be a popular sentiment, but although I would hope differently for her, it's DD's body and she has the right to do with it what she chooses. It's not my life to lead, she has to be comfortable in her own skin and if that's what does it, I can't fault her for it.

But, I would cry my self to sleep every night, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What if she wants to be a professional assassin?

Then I hope she has a good attorney and the means to pay for it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I was kidding.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Hey, I've thought about all of it at one time or another, lol. And I don't think I have too much to worry about right now bc she just asked me if she could learn to play the violin, lol.

I've always wanted to be a tiger mother, lol


----------



## Indigo77

So who was the boy? Did u ask her?


----------



## dachsundmom

She said he's her mentor and supposed to show her the ways of high school, which is probably true. But, I guess he sought her out and got my number from the info sheet I filled out for band camp.

I know the parents, they are a good family. I was really just caught off guard. Trust me, I have run every scenario through my head and I have determined that as long as she's not calling me for bail money, I should just relax about all of it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

See....it'll be fine...

Do u watch _Friday Night Lights_?


----------



## Indigo77

Did u do the pendulum for Jodes yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never seen it. Is it good? I've heard that a movie is coming. I do think Kyle Chandler is a cutie, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Did u do the pendulum for Jodes yet?

Yep, it's on the same page as the house pics:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

It's surprisingly good.....I streamed all the previous seasons via Netflix....


----------



## dachsundmom

I've been reliving Nip/Tuck and Weeds, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Both good....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I might have to watch True Blood one of these days. I just rented The Tudors, so I'll see if I like that.


----------



## Indigo77

Loved 'Tudors'....
You MUST watch TB.....
Did u like '6 Feet Under'?


----------



## dachsundmom

I only caught a little bit of 6 Ft Under. My BFF loves Mad Men, so I might have to try it. I was a huge West Wing fan, so I watch a lot of it on DVD.


----------



## Indigo77

Love Mad Men....

Ever see BJQ?


----------



## Indigo77

I had a WW marathon last year....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see it now! Lol

My GH and I have WW slumber parties, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

What does your DH do when he comes over?


----------



## dachsundmom

He hangs with us or reads his Ann Coulter, lol. Believe it or not, my DH is very liberal on gay issues. If he wasn't, I couldn't do it. He even signed my petition to get DOMA overturned. (Defense of Marriage Act)


----------



## Indigo77

Good....:thumbup: Extra point for Mr. DMom...


----------



## dachsundmom

He's not an elephant about everything, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Socially liberal, fiscal conservative?


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> I think she should have memories like that; I just can't be a grandmother at 40! Lol

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> I love Toronto! Love Vancouver more! Never been to Montreal, but my family wants to rendezvous just outside of Montreal for xmas....a ski place...can't remember what it's called....Mont something....

Having insomnia here... Reminiscent of my entire first tri :dohh: Catching up a bit wow can you ladies chat!

Mont Tremblant! It is amazing, we often rent chalets and condos there in the winter!
If you liked Toronto, you'd really like Montreal! Ten times more beautiful architecture and cultural!
I've never been to Vancouver :blush:

DMom, boys calling with 14 year old DD!!! I haven't even thought about the whole teenage stage yet. I was such a good kid I guess it's hard for me to imagine all the potential scenarios! Definitely planning on having the contraception and sex talk with her fairly young though, and starting BCP too. I really don't think you're affecting her future fertility with our low-dose BCPs. I was on it for 18 years straight, then switched to Mirena without a break and we got pregnant within 4-5 months of me stopping it.


----------



## cebethel

Insomnia stinks :(


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie: here's what I got...
> 
> Will Jodie be pregnant by February...yes
> Will Jodie have a girl...yes
> Will Jodie conceive in London...no
> 
> I can ask more, but we have to give it a day so it doesn't get swayed by your energy. :flower:

OMG i'm so excited a girl too :happydance: you are so talented :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 249084
> 
> 
> View attachment 249085
> 
> 
> View attachment 249086
> 
> 
> View attachment 249087
> 
> 
> Built in 1855...and I was off on the square footage...its 5032sf, lol.

I want this house it's gorgeous :hugs: i'm coming to live in the states


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom that is a stunning house :thumbup:

Well I got a BFN this morning. I'll post pics in a bit but there wasn't even a hint of a line.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> Insomnia stinks :(

Eva I hardly slept my entire first trimester, it was so horrible. Until I got pregnant I had no clue insomnia could be a first tri major symptom.
I was awake 3-5:45AM. Those are the exact hours during which I was awake until I hit 15 weeks. No reason this time though :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Dmom that is a stunning house :thumbup:
> 
> Well I got a BFN this morning. I'll post pics in a bit but there wasn't even a hint of a line.

sorry macwooly :hugs: are you due to test? x


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Socially liberal, fiscal conservative?

Very much so...


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, you have a lot of room to play with bc of your conflicting Ov dates.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I love the new siggy! :happydance::happydance:

I hope all of this comes true for you. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, please con't SS with the insomnia!


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Dmom that is a stunning house :thumbup:
> 
> Well I got a BFN this morning. I'll post pics in a bit but there wasn't even a hint of a line.

Awww bugger it! Im sorry Wooly :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, please con't SS with the insomnia!

Ack, I added to it :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, please con't SS with the insomnia!

Oh totally not. Just noting that I haven't had insomnia since first tri! We had coke and rum last night, maybe caffeine (but I slept fine 10:30PM to 3AM...). Weird. I have a lot on my mind for work too... Besides, 4DPO is way too early for implantation or any symptoms for that matter!

Wooly, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, we know that you're the pusher, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, we know that you're the pusher, lol.

I gotta have something to do!! lol


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes my cycle is so :wacko: with 2 potential ovulation days that I took a punt with some POAS pushers encouragement :) You know who you are ladies :haha:

I was a bit bummed when I saw the BFN but 1lb of cherries and I'm ok now :D

And there is still a chance this could be my cycle - FXed :)

But here is the photo as promised sorry best I could do at 6.30am :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0092.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::blush::blush:

It was me! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> It was me! :hugs:

All the pushers are truly forgiven by me and Mr Wooly :hugs:

Plus I cheered his mood by saying "well I may still be waiting to ovulate - wanna cover it" :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

That was very smart!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> That was very smart!

I did then say when I get my BFP I may not be in the mood for :sex: for quite a while or it may be banned by the doctor so he should enjoy the BFNs for now and make the most of the extra BDing :D

And he did point out to me that this BFN means nothing considering my cycle this time :)

We know how to put the silver lining on life :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really like your rationale!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I really like your rationale!

Well I used to be able to get extra coca cola and chocolate into my diet with some rationales so I can make a good argument when needed :thumbup:

I did add the extra work out would help the weight lose too so 2 birds one stone :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes my cycle is so :wacko: with 2 potential ovulation days that I took a punt with some POAS pushers encouragement :) You know who you are ladies :haha:
> 
> I was a bit bummed when I saw the BFN but 1lb of cherries and I'm ok now :D
> 
> And there is still a chance this could be my cycle - FXed :)
> 
> But here is the photo as promised sorry best I could do at 6.30am :)

Fingers crossed wooly this will be your month and i too like your rationale! I have the same mentality :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Jodes :friends:

I just want to see all of us with our BFPs and 9 months later with our LOs :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom i have a question for you and no it's nothing to do with your incrediable psychic powers :haha:

Since i'm charting now (and i really thought it would be easy peasy but it's not) i'm having to get up at different times i.e. between 2.00am and 5.00am purely because of the kids and wanting the toilet :dohh: what i want to know is should i leave all my temps as they are and just mark the time or should i adjust them? On FF i've been adjusting them and making my default time as 3.00am and on Countdown to Pregnancy i've left it alone. Both charts look different so can i ask what you would suggest i do? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Jodes :friends:
> 
> I just want to see all of us with our BFPs and 9 months later with our LOs :dust:

I know so do i :hugs::hugs: it really does make me smile when one of you ladies gets that BFP. I'm lucky i have 4 already :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Af arrived last night while DH and I were at the movies. So, onto a new cycle!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Jodie, use this link to adjust your temps. It's been a lifesaver for me!

I don't use a default time at all, I just keep it in my head. This way I avoid the white circles and dotted x-hairs on FF.


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Af arrived last night while DH and I were at the movies. So, onto a new cycle!

I'm so sorry the witch caught you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Jodie, use this link to adjust your temps. It's been a lifesaver for me!
> 
> I don't use a default time at all, I just keep it in my head. This way I avoid the white circles and dotted x-hairs on FF.

When does FF put the x-hairs in? Is it when it thinks you have o'd? My cycle is a bit to pot as you know but am temping and with the exception of one day when i used the adjuster the temps have all been taken at the same time. I can see 2 dips but i was told by the midwives that i wouldnt O. Do you think its worth while me keeping going this month or should i wait until my next cycle?


----------



## Wendyk07

Having such a shitty day. POAS this morning and much as they were on Thursday the lines are very faint but still there. My DS has just stood up on the couch, pulled down his pullup pants and pee'd. I now need to strip the cushions and get them into the washing machine. Had a guy in this morning to fit a new hob in the kitchen and there is bloody sawdust everywhere from him cutting into the worktop, you wouldnt believe the places this dust got to. I have been cleaning for hours and there is still more to be done. Think i will just get out of here for a bit with DS and leave it for DH when he gets in from the footie. 

:)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Wendy. You poor thing, you do sound like you are having a shitty day hun. Get out for a bit and recharge and I'm sure when DH gets home he'll help you out!


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Thanks Wendy. You poor thing, you do sound like you are having a shitty day hun. Get out for a bit and recharge and I'm sure when DH gets home he'll help you out!

Am hoping he'll be home first and have done the lot. lol :haha:

I so hope your appointment on Monday goes to plan hun and they get you some answers and a solution. x


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> My DS has just stood up on the couch, pulled down his pullup pants and pee'd. )

Wendy, I am sorry you are having a crappy day....:hugs:.....but,

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy I am sorry you're having a bad day but I did have to smile when you mentioned your son peeing on the sofa :)


----------



## LLbean

Oh Wendy....the HCG will come down more, hang in there

Try to find the humor in the other stuff....it does sound like something you would only see in a sitcom...

And I do hear you on the dust getting everywhere...I took off wallpaper in the kitchen of this house after moving in and after peeling the layer off I discovered there were 2 other layers of different wall paper underneath that! oh and all of them "lovely"...not!...so from so much steam to remove decades of paper it stater to soften and destroy the sheet-rock ...so I stopped the steaming and since only a few blotches of old wallpaper glue were left I decided to sand paper it off and that way smooth off also the areas I had destroyed.... I bought a "mouse" ...electric sand paper thing, and put goggles on and went at it.... The cats were puzzled looking at me from what I could see through what I thought were fogged up (body heat) goggles....let me tell you, the scene after I took those off....all I could do was sit on the floor and laugh and laugh...LOL The "fog" I saw was DUST!!! and it went from the kitchen to our bedroom!!! The whole house was under dust powder!!! HAHAHAHA lets just say I learned my lesson real quick so now if I do any project of the sort I buy tarp or plastic rolls and cover the doorways of the area. LOL

I did something similar (me and my brilliant mind) years ago when I decided to "remodel" the garage of my house in Sausalito ...only half of it was paved and the other half had rocks. My then husband didn't care and just used it as storage for garbage he had so I wanted to clean it up, pour some cement and kind of clean it up in hopes of some day being able to park my car in there too.... So I started shoveling all the little rocks out of there and using them in the planted area outside (recycle and improve) but had a thought..."hmmm, these rocks are actually quite small and the leaf blower moved them out of the way outside so...perhaps I can make my life easier"....can you picture the scene? LOL...so painter's overalls on, goggles in place and I grabbed the leaf-blower and went at it... some rocks did move out but not enough to be worth it...so I stopped and went outside to think...my next door neighbor was there really confused HAHAHA...I was COVERED in dirt, looked like a raccoon cause the only area of my face that was not brown was under the goggles, and the cloud of dust that had come out of our garage looked like an explosion LOL...Wes (the neighbor) just asked "mmmm are you ok?" HAHAHAHA again, I laughed and laughed ...guess I did not think that one through very well...yes there was DIRT under the rocks and of course that would come up first LOL

Hey at least I know a little better now LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

DS is now asleep on the other sofa. His work is done lol :rofl:

Have stripped the sofa, out the covers in the washing machine and the cushion has been thoroughly washed by hand in the bath(god knows how i will get this dry). Am leaving the kitchen for DH. I have done the worktops but the dust is everywhere including inside the cupboards and even inside the fridge.:nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Oh Wendy....the HCG will come down more, hang in there
> 
> Try to find the humor in the other stuff....it does sound like something you would only see in a sitcom...
> 
> And I do hear you on the dust getting everywhere...I took off wallpaper in the kitchen of this house after moving in and after peeling the layer off I discovered there were 2 other layers of different wall paper underneath that! oh and all of them "lovely"...not!...so from so much steam to remove decades of paper it stater to soften and destroy the sheet-rock ...so I stopped the steaming and since only a few blotches of old wallpaper glue were left I decided to sand paper it off and that way smooth off also the areas I had destroyed.... I bought a "mouse" ...electric sand paper thing, and put goggles on and went at it.... The cats were puzzled looking at me from what I could see through what I thought were fogged up (body heat) goggles....let me tell you, the scene after I took those off....all I could do was sit on the floor and laugh and laugh...LOL The "fog" I saw was DUST!!! and it went from the kitchen to our bedroom!!! The whole house was under dust powder!!! HAHAHAHA lets just say I learned my lesson real quick so now if I do any project of the sort I buy tarp or plastic rolls and cover the doorways of the area. LOL
> 
> I did something similar (me and my brilliant mind) years ago when I decided to "remodel" the garage of my house in Sausalito ...only half of it was paved and the other half had rocks. My then husband didn't care and just used it as storage for garbage he had so I wanted to clean it up, pour some cement and kind of clean it up in hopes of some day being able to park my car in there too.... So I started shoveling all the little rocks out of there and using them in the planted area outside (recycle and improve) but had a thought..."hmmm, these rocks are actually quite small and the leaf blower moved them out of the way outside so...perhaps I can make my life easier"....can you picture the scene? LOL...so painter's overalls on, goggles in place and I grabbed the leaf-blower and went at it... some rocks did move out but not enough to be worth it...so I stopped and went outside to think...my next door neighbor was there really confused HAHAHA...I was COVERED in dirt, looked like a raccoon cause the only area of my face that was not brown was under the goggles, and the cloud of dust that had come out of our garage looked like an explosion LOL...Wes (the neighbor) just asked "mmmm are you ok?" HAHAHAHA again, I laughed and laughed ...guess I did not think that one through very well...yes there was DIRT under the rocks and of course that would come up first LOL
> 
> Hey at least I know a little better now LOL

:rofl: :rofl: i can picture the scenes.


----------



## LLbean

Believe me... it was sitcom worthy! HAHAHAHA I swear I wish I had recorded it all!


----------



## Indigo77

LL, I love Sausalito....u lucky girl...

I don't think you should be allowed to remodel unsupervised....:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

LL your stories of DIY sound like some of mine :haha:

DH locks most of the tools in his shed now as he's worried he'll come home and find I've not a supporting wall down :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL, I love Sausalito....u lucky girl...
> 
> I don't think you should be allowed to remodel unsupervised....:haha:

I went to Sausalito in 1987 for the first time and as I sat at a pizzeria by the water (on Bridgeway) I remember, clear as day, telling my sister "some day I will live here"....I never thought of that again until after a few years of living there in 2000! 

It was my ex-husband's house...we sold it (sadly) after we split up...or should I say HE sold it.

Well I like to do things myself. I did a great job painting our bedroom and the kitchen too...the mess was before the painting LOL...can you believe some of the wallpaper was also under layers of paint? oh yeah, it was quite the discovery to do all of that LOL

Macwooly...my husband would rather let me do it (cheaper than hiring someone)... I know my limits though LOL


----------



## Macwooly

He lets me do all the decorating as I love to do it but occasionally after watching some of the home make over shows I start discussing what we can do and he looks worried :haha:

He is supervising me when I finally tackle the dining room/dogs' room as that's the room I want to knock down walls in :haha: I know it will be a mess though as we started peeling wallpaper and the plaster was coming with it :nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> LL your stories of DIY sound like some of mine :haha:
> 
> DH locks most of the tools in his shed now as he's worried he'll come home and find I've not a supporting wall down :haha:

My DH has a shed full of tools as well but just doesnt know what to do with them lol

He is Mr DIY dont. :rofl:

I wouldnt know one end of a drill fromt he other so i stay well clear.


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> He lets me do all the decorating as I love to do it but occasionally after watching some of the home make over shows I start discussing what we can do and he looks worried :haha:
> 
> He is supervising me when I finally tackle the dining room/dogs' room as that's the room I want to knock down walls in :haha: I know it will be a mess though as we started peeling wallpaper and the plaster was coming with it :nope:

yeah I won't even try to tackle knocking down walls... I will cover holes and stuff and paint and things like that, but structural stuff like that I worry LOL


----------



## Indigo77

You are bold, Wooly....I have never knocked down a wall and would be afraid to attempt it....


----------



## Conina

Jeez girlies you can talk ! 

Dmom - I probably shouldn't tell you that my BIL worked with a girl whose daughter was dating when she was 9...

Wooly - hugs for the BFN but you dont need us to say you're not out... Also, did I see somewhere you're on slimming world? DH and I joinedon tues and we seem to be eating LOADS - is that normal?!


----------



## Conina

Jeez girlies you can talk ! 

Dmom - I probably shouldn't tell you that my BIL worked with a girl whose daughter was dating when she was 9...

Wooly - hugs for the BFN but you dont need us to say you're not out... Also, did I see somewhere you're on slimming world? DH and I joinedon tues and we seem to be eating LOADS - is that normal?!


----------



## Wendyk07

I was out last night at a friends. She was having a Psychic night. I wasnt going to get a reading but thought what the hell. Anyway for the grand price of £30 i was told that i had a 8yr old daughter in spirit(know nothing of this) and will have two living children and another in spirit. She saw me as having a girl(the 8yr old), boy, girl and boy. I take this with a pinch of salt because i couldnt place anything else she was telling me or any of the names given. She said it could have been from DH's side of the family but he cant place anything either. Wish i was psychic so that i could have saved that £30.

I have been to a few in my time and they are usually pretty good but this girl not so much. All the other girls there thought she was pretty spot on but not me.


----------



## Macwooly

I haven't knocked a wall down yet and I probably won't as the 2 I want to knock through are both supporting walls and that's a whole host of nasty if it is done wrong :)

But I love the look on DH's face when I start talking about it :haha:

Conina - good luck with Slimming World :thumbup: And yes it is normal to eat huge amounts. I didn't lose any weight last week and was told it was because I didn't eat enough and didn't eat my syns!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am a DIY kind of gal too. So is DH. I get bored easily and repaint often which is DH's least favorite thing to do. We have a deal though, he does the top edges where I can't reach and I do the rest, including baseboards.

It's funny you mention a garage remodel Elizabeth as that was our last project. We have a 4 bedroom house and once we planned on having another baby I decided that my office would have to be relocated as it is in the 4th bedroom at the moment. 

So my plan was to put up a dividing wall in the garage so that DH still had his "man space" and I could have a laundry room/pantry/ Storage/ office space. He put up the wall himself,which he had never done before, but did a FABULOUS job. And I lay down the wood laminate flooring and if I do say so myself, looks pretty darn good!

The result was a very efficient use of space: 1 wall is the laundry area (with storage in the corner behind a corner), the other wall is a pantry and cleaning product closet, teh other wall has shelves with matching storage containers, and the last wall is my office space.

I found some fabulous office pieces at Home Decorator's Collection. I bought a great secretary style desk that has a drop-down work space but can be put up to look like an armoire and save space when not in use. That along with a filing cabinet and a tall bookcase allows for all the office storage I need.

Overall, a wonderful and inexpensive home improvement!


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> I am a DIY kind of gal too. So is DH. I get bored easily and repaint often which is DH's least favorite thing to do. We have a deal though, he does the top edges where I can't reach and I do the rest, including baseboards.
> 
> It's funny you mention a garage remodel Elizabeth as that was our last project. We have a 4 bedroom house and once we planned on having another baby I decided that my office would have to be relocated as it is in the 4th bedroom at the moment.
> 
> So my plan was to put up a dividing wall in the garage so that DH still had his "man space" and I could have a laundry room/pantry/ Storage/ office space. He put up the wall himself,which he had never done before, but did a FABULOUS job. And I lay down the wood laminate flooring and if I do say so myself, looks pretty darn good!
> 
> The result was a very efficient use of space: 1 wall is the laundry area (with storage in the corner behind a corner), the other wall is a pantry and cleaning product closet, teh other wall has shelves with matching storage containers, and the last wall is my office space.
> 
> I found some fabulous office pieces at Home Decorator's Collection. I bought a great secretary style desk that has a drop-down work space but can be put up to look like an armoire and save space when not in use. That along with a filing cabinet and a tall bookcase allows for all the office storage I need.
> 
> Overall, a wonderful and inexpensive home improvement!

oh sounds fab!

Yes I want to do the floors here too LOL...tired of the crappy old carpet in the house...it's ancient! Bamboo would be perfect and way easier to keep clean too


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's funny, we did that too this year. We replaced the carpet in our master bedroom with a nice deep pile carpet from the Martha Stewart collection in a great color called Sharkey Grey. It feels divine, love sinking my toes into that carpet lol!

We basically redid the whole bedroom, new wall color, repainted the chair rail moulding, and bought new bedroom furniture. It has a loveley seaside cottage feel to it. Very relaxing.
 



Attached Files:







bedroom 1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









bedroom 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> That's funny, we did that too this year. We replaced the carpet in our master bedroom with a nice deep pile carpet from the Martha Stewart collection in a great color called Sharkey Grey. It feels divine, love sinking my toes into that carpet lol!
> 
> We basically redid the whole bedroom, new wall color, repainted the chair rail moulding, and bought new bedroom furniture. It has a loveley seaside cottage feel to it. Very relaxing.

Looks beautiful!

Well let me share my kitchen...before (the attack of the giant fruit) and after LOL
 



Attached Files:







Kit 1.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









Kit 2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









kit 3.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









new kit 1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6









new kit 3.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLbean

here is more
 



Attached Files:







new kit 4.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









new kit 5.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 3









kit comp.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









kit comp 2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow Elizabeth, major improvement! So much better than the giant fruit lol! You have great painting skills.


----------



## Indigo77

Wow..... 1000x better! Did you also do the kitchen cabinets yourself?


----------



## Macwooly

LL - your kitchen looks lovely :) Thank goodness you got rid of the giant fruit :thumbup: As IMO it made the kitchen looks smaller and darker


----------



## Indigo77

We had bamboo in our last house....it _is_ beautiful, but scratches easily....It's softer than people think....

OMG, we had a hell of a time finding a house without ugly wallpaper, orangey oak cabinets and floors, or green or pink carpeting....


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies!!!

No the cabinets I knew would require more sanding and after the wall paper fiasco LOL....

We hired someone just for the cabinets, but yes, painted...under my constant supervision btw...the guy saw my work in the kitchen and out bedroom and still bugs me to go work with him HAHAHA


----------



## Mon_n_john

I would totally take him up on his offer, I love home decor!


----------



## LLbean

oh our bedroom was hospital blue before LOL don't have the pics from before but here it is now (but you can sort of see it in the bathroom pic now...it was depressing really)...also a pic from another angle shows the wall color a bit better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6519.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_6524.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9









n621629192_1607244_6207261.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> That's funny, we did that too this year. We replaced the carpet in our master bedroom with a nice deep pile carpet from the Martha Stewart collection in a great color called Sharkey Grey. It feels divine, love sinking my toes into that carpet lol!
> 
> We basically redid the whole bedroom, new wall color, repainted the chair rail moulding, and bought new bedroom furniture. It has a loveley seaside cottage feel to it. Very relaxing.

Stunning! Mine is just plain old black and white. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> here is more

What a difference. Bet you were glad to get rid of that awful wallpaper. :)


----------



## LLbean

oh BIG TIME...it was dreadful...I love light and that kitchen was sucking it ALL


----------



## Indigo77

I actually really like that blue, but the color u chose is definitely a livlier color...


----------



## Indigo77

I love all the before and after photos!


----------



## LLbean

well the blue looks much better in pic than it does in person...I swear it was greyish, depressing and cold for a room...OH and GLOSSY!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I like the blue too but then again I LOVE blue. But glossy? Ewww, no no no lol!

Well as long as we are sharing, this one is my pride and joy: my closet (also known as my sanctuary lol).
 



Attached Files:







closet.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, surprise, surprise...you don't have PCOS. :haha:

You also do not have a thyroid problem.

But, you do need to go to your doctor for reassurance before you will really believe any of this. :flower:

Listen to the pendulum; see your GP or call the RE, but get it done. :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, surprise, surprise...you don't have PCOS. :haha:
> 
> You also do not have a thyroid problem.
> 
> But, you do need to go to your doctor for reassurance before you will really believe any of this. :flower:
> 
> Listen to the pendulum; see your GP or call the RE, but get it done. :hugs:

Have you ever queried for yourself what you need for successful TTC?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes I have, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, surprise, surprise...you don't have PCOS. :haha:
> 
> You also do not have a thyroid problem.
> 
> But, you do need to go to your doctor for reassurance before you will really believe any of this. :flower:
> 
> Listen to the pendulum; see your GP or call the RE, but get it done. :hugs:

Thanks!

I don't need reassurance anymore....:thumbup:
Why do i have to go to the RE if there is nothing wrong with me? 
It takes a woman my age 10-12 cycles to get knocked up....so I just have to be patient....

Why do u think my pendulum is on strike?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think all of our pendulums are tired of getting the same questions over and over, lol.

The pendulum is sensing doubt from you...as it if it thinks you are doubting it.


----------



## Indigo77

I think it may be cheating on me with DH....:growlmad:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ok, I have resisted asking so far but I am SO tempted. Dmom, do you think you could ask your pendulum 3 questions for me? If so, here they are:

1. Does Monica have any other problems affecting conception besides high natural killer cells?
2. Will the treatment her RE suggests be effective at resolving the problem?
3. Will Monica get pregnant with a healthy baby girl in 2011?

Thanks a bunch if you can do this DMom!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you should cleanse it or get your own...now I have never lit sage in my house, but I think you wave the smoke around it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I have some frankincense....


----------



## dachsundmom

Well aren't you all holy, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, give me a few minutes...


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon_n_john said:


> Ok, I have resisted asking so far but I am SO tempted. Dmom, do you think you could ask your pendulum 3 questions for me? If so, here they are:
> 
> 1. Does Monica have any other problems affecting conception besides high natural killer cells?
> 2. Will the treatment her RE suggests be effective at resolving the problem?
> 3. Will Monica get pregnant with a healthy baby girl in 2011?
> 
> Thanks a bunch if you can do this DMom!

Do you have issues besides natural killer cells...yes
Can you RE fix this...yes
Healthy girl BFP in 2011...no
Healthy boy BFP in 2011...yes


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Why do u think my pendulum is on strike?

Did you wizz on it? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, if someone pisses on a pendulum, I want pics, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Dmom! Very interesting, I sort of suspected #1, which is why I asked. Nice to know my doc can fix it, whatever it is. And thanks for asking about a boy when you got the no for the girl. I would love a girl but a healthy baby is really my main goal.

THANK YOU!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, if someone pisses on a pendulum, I want pics, lol

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

My wondfo from 2am (couldn't sleep I was helping Junebug SS...lol)

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/17DPO-WONDFOTESTAUGUST13TH2011.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG that is dark! I am so jealous, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> OMG that is dark! I am so jealous, lol.

Yours is coming, Indigo's is coming, Wooly's is coming (the 16 lb triplets)

I can feel it in my bloated body :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Stop eating Taco Bell, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Stop eating Taco Bell, lol

Ack, after my taco experience the other day, I shall never go near taco bell again..............maybe :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm so happy for you Eva, lovely!


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is dark! I am so jealous, lol.
> 
> Yours is coming, Indigo's is coming, Wooly's is coming (the 16 lb triplets)
> 
> I can feel it in my bloated body :thumbup:Click to expand...

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly...don't you cry! Your's is next month. My predictions would never be wrong! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wait, I though you were on respite from the web today? Lol


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is dark! I am so jealous, lol.
> 
> Yours is coming, Indigo's is coming, Wooly's is coming (the 16 lb triplets)
> 
> I can feel it in my bloated body :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...

Yours too! :hugs::hugs: Remember Dmoms prediction? :happydance:

We can be all bloated together..............in Vegas :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly...don't you cry! Your's is next month. My predictions would never be wrong! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

EXACTLY!! Never doubt the sasqwatch! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've not been wrong yet, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I've not been wrong yet, lol

No you haven't! lol


I'm sorry Butterfly, I didn't mean to be a dufus :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol of course I am next month :dance: :dance:

I managed to not turn on my laptop all day and got loads done but obviously had to have a little check of how you girls were doing today :hugs:

Nice line Eva!


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Lol of course I am next month :dance: :dance:
> 
> I managed to not turn on my laptop all day and got loads done but obviously had to have a little check of how you girls were doing today :hugs:
> 
> Nice line Eva!

Group hug!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M- you can see pics now?


----------



## Indigo77

Bloating starts right away?


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I remember from DD, but I was just so pissed the entire time, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Bcuz of your lovely ex?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I was miserable the entire time.


----------



## Indigo77

Rat *******!


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel badly when DD asks questions about me being pregnant with her bc I don't have a lot that I can say.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Bloating starts right away?

I been bloated since OV..........not to mention I have a water retention issue


----------



## Indigo77

Eat more watermelon!


----------



## dachsundmom

Or Taco Bell...that will clean you out! Lol

My chart is not looking right at all. I am wondering if my BBT is dying?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Or Taco Bell...that will clean you out! Lol
> 
> My chart is not looking right at all. I am wondering if my BBT is dying?


Looks good to me....What seems off?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's too steady, lol. I should see more dips. Maybe it's a soy thing, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Well....this cycle is bound to look a bit different....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Uh huh, lol


----------



## Indigo77

I have to get off....hubby needs attention....

Good night!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, you should get off, lol. Good night!


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> I've not been wrong yet, lol

Ok, I'm not usually one to bite, but I have to ask...what do you have to do to get predictions? Do you have to know someone for awhile? Is it ok to ask these questions? Sorry just curious if I fit the bill so to speak will you do one for me?


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom, was looking on my phone with 3G rather than wireless so could see pic :thumbup:

Your chart looks good. Maybe test the temp of a cold drink or something to check it's still working ok :)


----------



## Wendyk07

I POAS againt this morning I just cannot help myself. lol

A fainter line on the HPT and a dark line on an OPK(not a positive but not a kick in the arse off it). Do you girls think its a sign that my body is trying to O or do you think it might be picking up the HCG and be more sensitive to it than the HPT? 

I know this last month has been a huge guessing game but i really didnt expect a line on the opk at all especially with them dwindling on the HPT's. 

TBH i have set my sights on a September BFP so have discounted August completely but i really just wondered about the tests. Dr google doesnt have the answer so i wondered if any of you girls had a darker opk than hpt when pg.

The test are now dry so im not sure whether its worth posting them or not. I suppose i could POAS later if it helps. Also if my HCG is still dropping at a rate of 20 per day then it should be at 80 by now.

????


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG that is dark! I am so jealous, lol.
> 
> Yours is coming, Indigo's is coming, Wooly's is coming (the 16 lb triplets)
> 
> I can feel it in my bloated body :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:Click to expand...

Yours is coming too :baby:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> I POAS againt this morning I just cannot help myself. lol
> 
> A fainter line on the HPT and a dark line on an OPK(not a positive but not a kick in the arse off it). Do you girls think its a sign that my body is trying to O or do you think it might be picking up the HCG and be more sensitive to it than the HPT?
> 
> I know this last month has been a huge guessing game but i really didnt expect a line on the opk at all especially with them dwindling on the HPT's.
> 
> TBH i have set my sights on a September BFP so have discounted August completely but i really just wondered about the tests. Dr google doesnt have the answer so i wondered if any of you girls had a darker opk than hpt when pg.
> 
> The test are now dry so im not sure whether its worth posting them or not. I suppose i could POAS later if it helps. Also if my HCG is still dropping at a rate of 20 per day then it should be at 80 by now.
> 
> ????

Hun I am so sorry I don't know the answer but I would say post the pics so Dmom can look at them when she wakes and logs back on :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Am going to kill DH when he gets up. My DS has just managed to open a locked cupboard(yip he turned the key) and came running at me with a hammer. Dh was supposed to move all tools from the house to the shed. its gonna be another fun day. LOL

I want a girl next time. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks Wooly, I just dont know enought about OPK's and what it is they pick up. I do know that a lot of ladies use them when they run out of HPTs but i though it was primarily a different hormone that it detects. :doh:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Jodie, use this link to adjust your temps. It's been a lifesaver for me!
> 
> I don't use a default time at all, I just keep it in my head. This way I avoid the white circles and dotted x-hairs on FF.

i am already using this website to adjust my temps :flower: thanks i will just continue with what i'm already doing. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Or Taco Bell...that will clean you out! Lol
> 
> My chart is not looking right at all. I am wondering if my BBT is dying?

It does look different, but it's comparing it with the Tamoxifen cycle in the overlay, what happens if you compare it to a non medicated cycle?

I'm going to agree with Indigo and say it's probably soy related though:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS. I don't have a non-medicated cart on FF...last cycle was the first time I had used it. I could take an old Excel sheet and put the data in FF, but I can tell you, my chart is normally much more erratic.

Wendy, if your cycles had been normal for this month, when would you have ovulated?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> NS. I don't have a non-medicated cart on FF...last cycle was the first time I had used it. I could take an old Excel sheet and put the data in FF, but I can tell you, my chart is normally much more erratic.
> 
> Wendy, if your cycles had been normal for this month, when would you have ovulated?

Either yesterday or today. The Epo month pushed it 2 days when i took it but if i go back cycles before it would have been this weekend, day 14 or 15. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I gotta see the OPK, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I gotta see the OPK, lol.

I still have yesterdays which i can post but this mornings are already out in the trash. Will POAS as soon as i need to P. 

:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, regardless of what that OPK says, I think you need to give your body a break this cycle and look towards September.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I agree with DMom. If it is a pos opk and you :sex: then the hpt line was still there you might be even more confused :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, regardless of what that OPK says, I think you need to give your body a break this cycle and look towards September.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Absolutley! We've been using protection this month just in case :thumbup:

I am really just curious.


----------



## Wendyk07

Yesterday with FMU
 



Attached Files:







yesterday.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Going from yesterday's I would guess a blazing positive later today or tomorrow!


----------



## Wendyk07

Todays. 3rd P of the day.
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Going from yesterday's I would guess a blazing positive later today or tomorrow!

I now know my body it trying to O which gives me some hope. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Going from yesterday's I would guess a blazing positive later today or tomorrow!
> 
> I now know my body it trying to O which gives me some hope. :)Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy...how is your CM??? since all of this has happened I would say watch that more that the OPK/HPT right now, because you may still be picking up HCG as it is still not at 0

I remember I was STILL having my flow and the OPK said positive... thankfully that went down and now I know I did ovulate later than that (CD16) but at the moment I did worry HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, that is a hell of a temp drop today!


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy...how is your CM??? since all of this has happened I would say watch that more that the OPK/HPT right now, because you may still be picking up HCG as it is still not at 0
> 
> I remember I was STILL having my flow and the OPK said positive... thankfully that went down and now I know I did ovulate later than that (CD16) but at the moment I did worry HAHAHA

Hi hun, 

tbh i havent thought to check it until now. Didnt expect a OPK like this.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth, that is a hell of a temp drop today!

I know...oh well....what does it all mean??? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

One of two things...early AF or the sasquatch!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> One of two things...early AF or the sasquatch!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA Sasquatch??? But they are not pretty, I think I missed why we started using that term here???


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc Eva didn't believe me when I said her dip was implantation...she said 'yeah, and the sasquatch is real' lol. I told her I believed in the sasquatch!


----------



## LLbean

oh ok LOL...well it would be early for implantation...I think


----------



## dachsundmom

5DPO is very early, but not unheard of, lol.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm.....well it was a HUGE drop...and yesterday it was a drop too...and below cover line and all??? hmmm


----------



## Junebug_CJ

5DPO is definitely possible! The normal mean is 6-10, but 5DPO implantation can happen for sure!

Wendy, seems to me you'll have a positive OPK within the next 3-4 days. My ICs look like yours for a good few days before I get my O drop and first smiley on digi! Body definitely trying to O!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow LL! Lol


----------



## LLbean

nah....lets see what happens tomorrow. I have been grumpy according to my hubby so LOL...PMS? LOL...


----------



## cebethel

SS running rampant!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol.


----------



## LLbean

LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy that's good that your cycle is returning to normal, what a relief that must be.

AFM I've ordered a ton of IC opks for next month, but it will be another week or two before I start POAS. 

If I have a Swedish pear cider tonight I will perform an HPT on the beverage for your amusement ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Why can't I get pear cider here? I can only find it in one bar, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Why can't I get pear cider here? I can only find it in one bar, lol.

Do you have an IKEA in the vicinity? They sell it in their Swedish food market here, you could get some Swedish crisps (chips) to go with it, but they only seem to come in pretty boring flavours like ready salted, sadly no exotic meatball flavoured ones or similar.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Am going to kill DH when he gets up. My DS has just managed to open a locked cupboard(yip he turned the key) and came running at me with a hammer. Dh was supposed to move all tools from the house to the shed. its gonna be another fun day. LOL
> 
> I want a girl next time. lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I will have to check if my Ikea has alcohol. I will be near it next weekend and could stop for some. I stock up on the coffee and Swedish meatball sauce, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> NS, I will have to check if my Ikea has alcohol. I will be near it next weekend and could stop for some. I stock up on the coffee and Swedish meatball sauce, lol.

I can't have any of the Ikea sauces in the UK as most contain MSG and I react really bad to it :(


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....Ace Pear Cider....we can get it at the grocery store....


----------



## dachsundmom

I might be able to find that two towns over...my Kroger calls Natty Light the good stuff, lol

Wooly, do you get migraines from MSG?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I might be able to find that two towns over...my Kroger calls Natty Light the good stuff, lol
> 
> Wooly, do you get migraines from MSG?

Yeap plus it triggers me to be aggressive and I also get palpitations; night sweats; raging thirst and disturbed sleep for 24-48 hours :nope:

Thankfully our local chinese and the indian we use don't use MSG :)


----------



## Indigo77

Does Ramen still have MSG?


----------



## dachsundmom

Let me check my cabinet, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I checked the ingredients on the creamy chicken flavor ramen and it says that the soup base has less than 1%MSG.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you sensitive to it too? You can get ramen in the health food section of the grocery, but it doesn't taste the same.


----------



## Indigo77

IDK.... but it's not good for u....it's not like i eat it all the time anyway....before the other day, i probably had not eaten any in a decade or more....


----------



## LLbean

I had some Ramen last night and it was just what I needed LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I just ate some, lol


----------



## LLbean

well I had my last pack last night and yes my hubby gave me grief over MSG...pffff now he worries...LOL

May have to get more soon! hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

I figure my people have eaten MSG for years and they live really long, so I don't worry about that one as much, lol. If I had a reaction to it, that's a whole other story.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I figure my people have eaten MSG for years and they live really long, so I don;t worry about that one as much, lol. If I had a reaction to it, that's a whole other story.

The only reason I check for MSG is my reaction to it. If it didn't affect me I suspect it would be eaten regularly


----------



## dachsundmom

I wonder how many Asians have reactions to it and don't even realize or if it's a Western thing to add it to everything?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I now have the worst craving for Ramen! LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I checked the ingredients on the creamy chicken flavor ramen and it says that the soup base has less than 1%MSG.

Thank goodness because I've been eating ramen & peas by the bucketload! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I checked the ingredients on the creamy chicken flavor ramen and it says that the soup base has less than 1%MSG.
> 
> Thank goodness because I've been eating ramen & peas by the bucketload! :haha:Click to expand...

You really should stop if u r retaining water....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree with Indigo on that one Eva!

Sodium=bad


----------



## Indigo77

Less Ramen.....more watermelon (sans vodka)...


----------



## cebethel

Gah, its about the only thing I feel like eating........ohh, no wonder Im so freakin bloated!

I'll move onto something else :thumbup:

Yogurt! Ibought raspberry yogurt! I'll eat that lol ooooh and raw broccoli. I nyxed soda & have been drinking milk & lots of water.

I seriously never thought of the sodiun in the ramen :blush:

Thanx girlies! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Mmmmm nice juicy watermelon


----------



## dachsundmom

If you must have ramen, don't use the seasoning packet and cook them in low sodium broth.


----------



## cebethel

Nah, I can do without the ramen........I wanted hot dogs today, but then I snapped out of it because I remembered they are made from left over parts :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lips and assholes Eva...that's what's in hot dogs, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Lips and assholes Eva...that's what's in hot dogs, lol.

EXACTLY! When DH eats then I ask him how he likes the anus dog :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lmao!


----------



## Indigo77

They're disgusting! Especially boiled....:sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD loves them, lol. She eats turkey dogs, but still...those are just beaks and feet.


----------



## Indigo77

Gross!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I'm sure they are nasty but darn it, I love hot dogs!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Monica, you have more guts than I do, lol. Literally if you actually swallow that stuff!


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Monica, you have more guts than I do, lol. Literally if you actually swallow that stuff!

LOL, hey, I've swallowed worse! :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

What can I say, sometimes you have to take one for the team LOL :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

EWWWWWWWW hot dogs!!!
:sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## shmoo75

sorry I haven't been about the weekend as has been doing housework like a mad woman getting ready for DD's birthday party(which was yesterday). It was a great day and madam got a bit over excitied and over tired and didn't go to sleep until nearly 11pm:haha::haha: and I have work today:haha::haha: I will try and catch up whilst at work today.

Just to let you know I got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance: thought it was never goin to happen:haha::haha: oh well I've only got 3 more tests on it so hope it will give me a Peak within the 3 days and I will of course be using OPK's still.


----------



## Conina

REALLY need to get broadband in the house - I hate checking BnB on my phone and using it in work is a bit dodgy too!

I'm going to hell for laughing at this, but on the August testing thread "out there" one of the girls posted over the weekend that symptom spotting was making her "narcotic". I've been giggling ever since...


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> I'm going to hell for laughing at this, but on the August testing thread "out there" one of the girls posted over the weekend that symptom spotting was making her "narcotic". I've been giggling ever since...

I'll be joining you as that is so funny :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies, I have a bit of a theory that I wanted to share and see what you think! Well as we all know, rates of m/cs are quite high in the early stages, but really all we know about is from when the pg is detectable as the hcg gets higher. But my theory is that actually more of us catch the egg than we think but we have even earlier m/cs. I am thinking that because looking at my chart this month I have no dip at say dpo 5 or 6, which many of us seem to get. So maybe we do actually catch the egg and that dip shows it trying to implant but maybe it fails at that point or in the next couple of days. This would also maybe account for a few symptoms that we have in the LP but would not show up on an hcg test.

What do you think?


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies, I have a bit of a theory that I wanted to share and see what you think! Well as we all know, rates of m/cs are quite high in the early stages, but really all we know about is from when the pg is detectable as the hcg gets higher. But my theory is that actually more of us catch the egg than we think but we have even earlier m/cs. I am thinking that because looking at my chart this month I have no dip at say dpo 5 or 6, which many of us seem to get. So maybe we do actually catch the egg and that dip shows it trying to implant but maybe it fails at that point or in the next couple of days. This would also maybe account for a few symptoms that we have in the LP but would not show up on an hcg test.
> 
> What do you think?

I don't know, but I've wondered that myself, for sure... particularly for the short LPs like I have - I figure a lot don't/won't make it. But would be interesting if that was happening for women with normal LPs as well (failure to implant, that is).

Would be interested to see what some of the medical types here think!

I've actually been reading up about a thing called endometrial receptivity (e.g. this paper https://www.bioline.org.br/request?mf04003) - I think it might be an issue I have... could possibly be an aspect of what you're talking about.

The more reading I do about hormones etc the more interesting I find it! (although I do sometimes think it is freakin amazing that ANYONE can get pregnant with the amount of things that have to be in place/working for it to happen!!)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly you could have a point :thumbup: Definitely something to think on


----------



## Butterfly67

googly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, I have a bit of a theory that I wanted to share and see what you think! Well as we all know, rates of m/cs are quite high in the early stages, but really all we know about is from when the pg is detectable as the hcg gets higher. But my theory is that actually more of us catch the egg than we think but we have even earlier m/cs. I am thinking that because looking at my chart this month I have no dip at say dpo 5 or 6, which many of us seem to get. So maybe we do actually catch the egg and that dip shows it trying to implant but maybe it fails at that point or in the next couple of days. This would also maybe account for a few symptoms that we have in the LP but would not show up on an hcg test.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I don't know, but I've wondered that myself, for sure... particularly for the short LPs like I have - I figure a lot don't/won't make it. But would be interesting if that was happening for women with normal LPs as well (failure to implant, that is).
> 
> Would be interested to see what some of the medical types here think!
> 
> I've actually been reading up about a thing called endometrial receptivity (e.g. this paper https://www.bioline.org.br/request?mf04003) - I think it might be an issue I have... could possibly be an aspect of what you're talking about.
> 
> The more reading I do about hormones etc the more interesting I find it! (although I do sometimes think it is freakin amazing that ANYONE can get pregnant with the amount of things that have to be in place/working for it to happen!!)Click to expand...

That looks really interesting googly, have started to read it but might take me a while to take it all in - so maybe we are all concentrating too much on getting the egg right rather than having a receptive environment for it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly, this is one I am going to have to sit and think about for a few; usually I have a dip 5-6DPO every month, but I doubt I am catching the egg every cycle. This month is the first time I haven't had a significant dip, so I am not sure what to make of it. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am thinking that there might not be any point to POAS this cycle bc I am not getting any variation on my temps. I know my BBT is working, so I think the soy might have been a bad idea.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah Dmom, it is probably a load of rubbish tbh but I am a bit of an analyst!! Having said that, you did get a little dip at 5dpo :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I am thinking that there might not be any point to POAS this cycle bc I am not getting any variation on my temps. I know my BBT is working, so I think the soy might have been a bad idea.

_might not be any point to POAS_

Has someone hijacked your logon Dmom??!! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies, I have a bit of a theory that I wanted to share and see what you think! Well as we all know, rates of m/cs are quite high in the early stages, but really all we know about is from when the pg is detectable as the hcg gets higher. But my theory is that actually more of us catch the egg than we think but we have even earlier m/cs. I am thinking that because looking at my chart this month I have no dip at say dpo 5 or 6, which many of us seem to get. So maybe we do actually catch the egg and that dip shows it trying to implant but maybe it fails at that point or in the next couple of days. This would also maybe account for a few symptoms that we have in the LP but would not show up on an hcg test.
> 
> What do you think?

You're bang on Butterfly! Actually, 50% of fertilized eggs and very early pregnancies are lost and AF arrives on time or only a few days late. Those very early losses are over 90% due to chromosomal aberrations (Down syndrome and many more). That's why the recommendation is to wait until AF is due :flower:

BFN for me this morning, as expected (too early of course!).


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly! You're a woman of science now, lol. :thumbup:

I am trying very hard to be good; this chart just isn't what I was expecting, so my hopes are not even close to high this cycle.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Junebug, damn, my theory is already out there, should have asked Dr Google first, will have to make my millions on some other theories lol :haha: :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^ WSS 

You never know what might happen with a different cycle... :winkwink:


----------



## shmoo75

Dmom - remember it aint over til its over hun.:hugs::hugs: to you and my fingers are firmly crossed that this is the cycle for you


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the first cycle in a long time that I've gone into a panic during the TWW, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

Bless ya Dmom. I get into a panic every cycle due to my ridiculous(?sp)long cycles:haha::haha: this TTC malarky #2 is so much harder than TTC #1 was for some strange reason


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I am thinking that there might not be any point to POAS this cycle bc I am not getting any variation on my temps. I know my BBT is working, so I think the soy might have been a bad idea.

Brooke look at my chart, no dip and no variation either! I don't think that means we're out :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So is the soy making us estrogen dominant?


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke.....there is nothing wrong with your chart!


----------



## dachsundmom

Like someone else I know, I am looking for the problem, lol.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: 

If you want a dip you can have one of mine LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll take it, lol! I have been looking on FF for charts that look like mine and it doesn't seem promising. But, I will find my PMA again here in a few, so no worries!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I really doubt the soy is still on our bodies. I eat so much tofu and soy based products and it's never messed with my cycles. I honestly think it's just a fluke. I have one temp that is off, I may have had my usual early dip that day had I taken it at the right time! Until AF is here, there is still hope :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I'll take it, lol! I have been looking on FF for charts that look like mine and it doesn't seem promising. But, I will find my PMA again here in a few, so no worries!

You can look for some that look like mine and end in a BFP if you want LOL

I can understand you being concerned with your chart though as I am worrying because mine isn't like the other months.

But my DH said "why do you want it to look like the other months they all ended in AF" - he might have a point :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Mr. Wooly is a smart man! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

How about this one lol? (p.s. I am sure I can go on and find a load more if you want me to!) :hugs:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/137340.html


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly I love the avatar :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

M-I can't see the chart, lol. Avatar is wonderful, btw!


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn! Well I'll try and load it as a screen shot...



It's a pregnancy chart with no dip, age 38, not sure if it will come up big enough to see well though!


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess maybe I should stop looking for the big implant dip, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looks like mine, even with that messed up day blip! Thanks!!!

Brooke, honestly don't read too much into the fluctuations post-O (or absence of!). What counts is the fact that your temps are staying about coverline. I've seen many charts with :bfp: with no dip.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I guess maybe I should stop looking for the big implant dip, lol.

Exactly! 

I'm feeling exactly the same, even stopped SS completely compared to 2 months ago. I'll start noting changes if they're REALLY obvious (like a purple nose or a third ear :haha:).


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I guess maybe I should stop looking for the big implant dip, lol.

I've had big dips around CD6 and still been visited by AF so I wouldn't read too much into a dip :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a horn and third nipple! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Ok then!
Yup, I often get a dip 5-6DPO then AF arrives promptly and on time :haha:


----------



## LLbean

she is just obsessing after my monster of a dip...hey Dmom...I'm still below cover line today so...it means nothing LOL

OK, sorry I am not on much today....at Jury Duty so....pray for the moron with the pen clicking habit so I don't strangle him soon LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw your chart already LL, lol. It's kinda coming up.


----------



## LLbean

nah... I did have MAJOR cramps last night though...they woke me up!

no spotting or anything to show for it now but I was thinking of wearing a pad just in case after that


----------



## dachsundmom

Just make it to Wednesday, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: LL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> OK, sorry I am not on much today....at Jury Duty so....pray for the moron with the pen clicking habit so I don't strangle him soon LOL

Deep breaths, Winnie.....deep breaths....:haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just a quick update ladies: I had my appt. today with my RE regarding the high natural killer cells. She said that in her office they only do two types of treatment for it: IVIG (intravenous immunoglobulin) or intralipids. IVIG is $3,000 or so per infussion while intralipids are about $750 per infussion. She said that her office has seen very similar results with both treatments.

Given the high cost of the IVIG we are opting for the intralipids to start with. The plan is for me to have 1 treatment before getting pregnant. My first treatment will be this Friday when I will be CD 7. Then I will come in at around 10 DPO for an early beta test. If I am pregnant I will get another infussion right away. She expects me to need around 4-5 infussions up to my 12th week of pregnancy. She will then test the NK cells again and if they are still high I will get more infussions as needed. She said I would not need them past 26 weeks along.

None of this is covered by insurance and everytime I need one I will need to shell out $750 but that's OK. She said I don't have to wait to TTC and that we can try again this cycle! I'm so excited. She said we should give this 3-4 cycles and see how it goes. If for some reason I do get pregnant and have another mc on the intralipids I would need to do the IVIG but she doubts that will be the case.

So, my first treatment is this Friday at 10:30 a.m. I will be there about 2.5 hours with an IV in my arm. I hate needles, how can I be this excited about getting the treatment? I should be able to get my first beta test done about 3 weeks from today. Can't wait, I'm excited that this may be the answer to my prayers!


----------



## NorthStar

Fantastic new Mon, well the end justifies the means and if this the what you have to do it's great that you can embrace it despite the needles etc.


----------



## LLbean

done with Jury Duty...YEY!

update...just today I got a call from my idiot GYN...reporting on blood work I had done there 2 WEEKS AGO!!!! ..."we want you to come in, your blood work shows you not pregnant, fsh and other levels good but your reserves are low so we want to have you come in a talk about options"...yeah you dingbat, I am already seeing a Fertility Specialist whom, btw, did not say my reserves were low but thanks!...so done with them it's not even funny...they already cost me one pregnancy...no thank you!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> done with Jury Duty...YEY!
> 
> update...just today I got a call from my idiot GYN...reporting on blood work I had done there 2 WEEKS AGO!!!! ..."we want you to come in, your blood work shows you not pregnant, fsh and other levels good but your reserves are low so we want to have you come in a talk about options"...yeah you dingbat, I am already seeing a Fertility Specialist whom, btw, did not say my reserves were low but thanks!...so done with them it's not even funny...they already cost me one pregnancy...no thank you!


What morons!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

You just helped me decide to go straight to a FS/RE and not mess around with a GP or GYN...


----------



## dachsundmom

Docs suck sometimes.


----------



## LLbean

well here is the thing...not ONCE in my 3 years with them was I seen by the actual doctor!!!! The whole time they had the nurse practitioner handling us all

...and I say us all because I know of another person that went through them as well, younger than me, they had her doing clomid over and over...6 months in a row until she finally snapped at them because she knows you are not supposed to do it that long...they messed up other tests for her etc...she also went to the same FS I am going to...got the dye test done and is now expecting her daughter soon!!! She was the one that asked if I had ever seen the actual doctor...then I realized "you know? I guess I have not!"

no more...DONE!


----------



## Macwooly

LL sounds like your doctor and their practice were less than useless :growlmad:

So pleased you had a good FS now and hoping you see your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> Fantastic new Mon, well the end justifies the means and if this the what you have to do it's great that you can embrace it despite the needles etc.

Thanks Northstar, I feel it's totally worth it. My baby is worth the discomfort and expense. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> well here is the thing...not ONCE in my 3 years with them was I seen by the actual doctor!!!! The whole time they had the nurse practitioner handling us all
> 
> no more...DONE!

Wow Elizabeth, your old gyno definately sounds like a dufus. I am very glad you are under the care of a specialist now. Sometimes it's the only way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Hmmm, Might be better that you never actually saw the dr. if that is the best he can do, call 2 weeks later- like you hadn't figured out by now you aren't pregnant:dohh::dohh::dohh: The practitioner might be better lol. How frustrating and a waste of $$. Good luck with your new treatment plan!:hug:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Seriously, he's in the wrong line of work I think!

By the way, any of you ladies use the OvaCue fertility monitor? I just ordered it because I need confirmation of ovulation and it is supposed to do that. Just wondering if anyone here has used it. I need all the help I can get this cycle!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks all for letting me vent. Yes I liked the practitioner but she did have her hands tied behind her back many times. She told me the place she worked at before did give progesterone to help but in this practice it was not something the did. So who knows. Either way I'm done with them.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good, it's time to move forward!


----------



## LLbean

Yes Mon, and IRS exciting when you finally have a plan in place right? I know you've got to be thrilled and feel a sense of relief too


----------



## shmoo75

Mon - I am so:happydance::happydance: happy for you that you are getting your first treatment this Friday and not as expensive as you first thought. I use the CBFM I got pg with DD the 2nd cycle of using it so I am crossing my fingers that it works this time too.

LL - what idiots!!!!! so glad you have moved on from them.

AFM - got another High today so :happydance::happydance: hoping for a Peak tomorrow or Thurs. Let the :sex: comence:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

LL,so glad u have found someone that can accommodate you better ,mon-that is fab news and am sure u are super excited,u will be fine with the needles just think of that little bundle at the end of it all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Mon - great news, I hope this leads to a :baby: for you. Sorry to be thick, but what exactly is the intralipids? How is it different to IVF?

LL - :gun::gun: for useless non-doctors!!

AFM, I have a useless DH who is making every excuse in the book not to go for his SA...:coffee:

Indigo - nice avatar!!! Yum...


----------



## Jodes2011

Great news Mon good luck hun :hugs:

Got my 1st smiley this morning so once hubby comes in from work we are gonna sneak off :winkwink: 

Shmoo good news about your peak get BDing girl :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Jodes!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Jodie!
:bfn: this morning. BUT only 1.5 lbs away from pre-pregnancy weight so feeling good. Pffffft to the whole "9 months on, 9 months off" thing, not if you're a working mom I tell ya!


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry about the BFN :hugs: But yeah to the weight lose :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm saying no more than 7DPO Junebug LOL :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, the chart looks good!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, the chart looks good!

Mine or Junebugs lol?!


----------



## LLbean

Lord...now I got dotted cross hairs on FF...guess it did not like that my temps are staying low LOL.

Junebug, congrats on the weight loss!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

LLbean said:


> Lord...now I got dotted cross hairs on FF...guess it did not like that my temps are staying low LOL.
> 
> Junebug, congrats on the weight loss!!!!

I think FF got it wrong to, I say you O'd the day before the crosshairs :thumbup: the temp is still above the coverline so IDK why it's dotted the lines though.


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Lord...now I got dotted cross hairs on FF...guess it did not like that my temps are staying low LOL.
> 
> Junebug, congrats on the weight loss!!!!
> 
> I think FF got it wrong to, I say you O'd the day before the crosshairs :thumbup: the temp is still above the coverline so IDK why it's dotted the lines though.Click to expand...

well there were no crosshairs cause my coverline was much higher than that...but it reset to lower now and it gave me cross hairs...ugh


----------



## LLbean

ok...all I did was say I was gassy and suddenly the spotted lines became solid again LOL


----------



## NorthStar

LLbean said:


> ok...all I did was say I was gassy and suddenly the spotted lines became solid again LOL

Bizarre :wacko:

Who would have thought gas would be so very significant....

I use Excel as well as FF, and compare the two.


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish I had stayed with Excel...LL I think O day is CD15


----------



## LLbean

I thought it was CD15 from the get go LOL...matter of fact I also track on Countdown so there it is CD15 lol


----------



## dachsundmom

You are 8DPO!


----------



## LLbean

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-54242-79150.png

Now they kept my coverline high...


----------



## dachsundmom

You are still above it, so I think you are ok.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> You are still above it, so I think you are ok.

did you see the chart from Countdown? LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Does that mean you are going to POAS tomorrow LL?!


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA...well if you insist I will but I don't have IC now...I peed on an OPK yesterday just cause I was having POAS withdrawals LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

No, there's no pic...just a box with a red X...I was looking at FF.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> No, there's no pic...just a box with a red X...I was looking at FF.

weird...ok go here 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-54242-14236.png


----------



## dachsundmom

What happens if you remove the positive OPK from CD15? I am not familiar with that site at all, but the coverline is definitely too high.


----------



## LLbean

well it was positive that day too LOL...what I can do is remove all but the first opk


----------



## dachsundmom

Since we know where everything should really be, I'd make the adjustment. If there is a notes section, just add the info there.


----------



## LLbean

I removed it and it had me ovulating on CD14th instead LOL

tried it on FF as well and it gave me the dotted crosshairs...so I put it back LOL


----------



## NorthStar

I've got FF, Excel AND a mobile phone app called OvuView

It gives me comfort to be able to double check my data.


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, just piss on something, lol


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA....nah it's way too early....or is it? HAHAHA


----------



## cebethel

I say nothing.........lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Depends which day you want for OV, lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

Conina said:


> Mon - great news, I hope this leads to a :baby: for you. Sorry to be thick, but what exactly is the intralipids? How is it different to IVF?
> 
> Indigo - nice avatar!!! Yum...

Conina you are not being thick, this stuff is mad science lol! Intralipids are a fat based solution that is normally used to feed severely malnourished patients. It is composed of about 20% soy oil, about 1 1/2% egg phospholipids, and the rest is a glycerin and saline solution. 

The gold standard for high natural killer cells is IVIG which simply put, is a blood product composed of the immunoglobulin from around 1,000 people. It is given intravenously and it helps to deactivate my hyperactive immune system.

Apparently, they discovered by accident that intralipids work much in the same way. Intralipids are also given intravenously over a 2 - 2.5 hour period. Intralipids are MUCH safer as they are not a blood product and are basically just super nutrition. They don't know why but it helps to calm down the immune system too.

Conception itself will still be completely natural for me, at least for now. I've never had difficulty conceiving (knock on wood). IVF is when they extract an egg from a woman and mix it with sperm to fertilize and then place the embryo back in the woman's womb 2-3 days later. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug, sorry about the BFN but you know it's still to early doc.

LL, I concur, pee on something LOL!

Jodie, hope all your BDing leads to a BFP very soon!

Indigo, yes, LOVE the avatar, yumm, yumm, yumm!

Eva, how are you feeling hun? I want to live vicariously through you lol!


----------



## LLbean

ok just for you ladies LOL...done just now (guess you don't have to twist my arm too hard) HAHAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







Aug 16.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you get a bigger pic of the FR?


----------



## LLbean

I took it apart even...just for you ;-)...nothing to see there. The opk was darker LOL
 



Attached Files:







Aug 16 open.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn you with your blue OPKs fooling me again!!!!! Oh well, it is still early lol!


----------



## LLbean

oh sheesh...see what you did? Now I'm seeing things...lord...
 



Attached Files:







again.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dachsundmom

I already saw something, lol. That's why I asked for the bigger pic, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Thay has some color, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

M, are you going to POAS?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I already saw something, lol. That's why I asked for the bigger pic, lol.

I saw it too!! Still do


----------



## LLbean

oh crap.... well lets see.... I will do FMU tomorrow...good grief! Just as I am ready to start IVF...LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmm, I think my first reading for you said all natural, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn you with your blue OPKs fooling me again!!!!! Oh well, it is still early lol!


I thought the same thing....:haha::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

yeah but you never said boy or girl...dang it! LOL


----------



## LLbean

OMG Indigo, your Avatar rocks...drooling here LOL


----------



## Indigo77

JB....why r u POAS so early? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I shall ask 'if it is natural, will it be a girl?' when I get home this evening, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my temp drop is either the sasquatch or a very early AF; I've never had a drop like that, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Well, my temp drop is either the sasquatch or a very early AF; I've never had a drop like that, lol

8 dpo is the Sasquatch.....


----------



## Indigo77

Looks like I may have missed ovulation.... :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Whoah that's a big drop, BUT it is only one day, so tomorrow is the decider, I like your Sasquatch sign Indigo.


----------



## dachsundmom

indigo77 said:


> looks like i may have missed ovulation.... :growlmad:

cd12?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo loving the sign LOL

Well I think CD12 for you!


----------



## babyforus

OOH LL I am not sure but I think I may see something too! Of course I am hoping to see things so who knows for sure I think I see lines in my sleep. Its only 5dpo and I am already POAS. Good thing I have lots of IC. I think its our month. Dmom, can you do a reading for yourself if someone else asks the q? Just thought it might be worth a try:haha: Seems like it might be your month!! Good luck ladies!!!:dust::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

ok other takes (playing with the good camera LOL)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6527.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_6528.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 14









IMG_6537.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG_6541.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....cd12..... But I have never O'ed b4 cd15.... So i hope my temps r just wrong....Or I will O again....


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok other takes (playing with the good camera LOL)

Holy shit, LL.....looks like u did it again!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

shit.... well I don't want to get too excited....we know what happened last time so...ARGH I am so ready for the IVF though!!!! Need to get more embryos ready for future use ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, that is a very faint BFP!


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, I cannot remember what the pendulum said for month, but I swear it was now, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes....cd12..... But I have never O'ed b4 cd15.... So i hope my temps r just wrong....Or I will O again....

Didn't I manifest Spetember for you...twice? lol:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...I vote for Sasquatch for you!!!


----------



## babyforus

Whoo Hooo on the white one I can see it better!!! How exciting!!! How many dpo did you figure out you are? OMG!!!!! How exciting!!!!


----------



## LLbean

...according to FF 7DPO... I think 8DPO


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Dmom...I vote for Sasquatch for you!!!

If it's not, I will be sending strongly worded emails to a lot of psychics, lol,


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, you are 8DPO.


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....Plz hold your pee for the next 3 hrs and test again!


----------



## babyforus

Then it is just amazing we can see the line already!!! :happydance:What kind of test did you use? Sorry just have to know these things:haha: I have to be prepared...


----------



## Conina

Ooooh can't wait to hear LL.

Indigo is that a young Matthew Fox in your avatar or some other yummy I don't know about...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, I cannot remember what the pendulum said for month, but I swear it was now, lol

Yes, that's right!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ohhhh, Matthew Fox! I forgot about him, lol.


----------



## Conina

I never forget about Matthew Fox. He's on my "list"


----------



## Indigo77

That's Alexander Skarsgård....Eric from 'True Blood'.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> I never forget about Matthew Fox. He's on my "list"

List, bed...same thing, lol. :haha:


----------



## Conina

Really?? Wouldn't have guessed him at all


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I cannot remember what the pendulum said for month, but I swear it was now, lol
> 
> Yes, that's right!Click to expand...

So then we are manifesting September, with a girl for you! :happydance:


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> I never forget about Matthew Fox. He's on my "list"
> 
> List, bed...same thing, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Bedroom ceiling... :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL.....Plz hold your pee for the next 3 hrs and test again!

Really? will that make a difference? Isn't it better to do FMU tomorrow?



babyforus said:


> Then it is just amazing we can see the line already!!! :happydance:What kind of test did you use? Sorry just have to know these things:haha: I have to be prepared...

First Response Early response


----------



## StarSign

LLbean said:


> ok other takes (playing with the good camera LOL)

I think it looks very, very, promising! Your chart looks like you have that infamous implantation dip going on. Tomorrow..more POAS. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, what's your CP?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL, what's your CP?

I don't know...I hate to prod up there LOL


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yay Jodie!
> :bfn: this morning. BUT only 1.5 lbs away from pre-pregnancy weight so feeling good. Pffffft to the whole "9 months on, 9 months off" thing, not if you're a working mom I tell ya!

doc, I think your implantation is happening today ;) So no way for that :bfp: for 2-3 days, rite? :thumbup: Your BBT's better not drop off!! Feels like your mos tho'.


----------



## cebethel

I was once a non believer of the infamous "dip" 

Our resident guru taught me the error in my thinking :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I was once a non believer of the infamous "dip"
> 
> Our resident guru taught me the error in my thinking :thumbup:

I am not a guru of anything, lol. Just shows you that I have too much time on my hands....


----------



## LLbean

well the digi says not pregnant LOL


----------



## Indigo77

It's too early for the digi....


----------



## NorthStar

Digis are less sensitive than ICs.....so FX for you LL Bean


----------



## dachsundmom

Way too early for digi!


----------



## LLbean

well did another FRER...have not drank or eaten a thing today...this one looks blank.

ok I reached up there...CP is high I guess and gushy LOL...OH and after peeing right now it was pink...that happened last month...OY!


----------



## dachsundmom

Implant bleed, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

LL i can see a line OMG keeping my fingers crossed xx Big :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, are you going to POAS?

If I changed my name to Mary and thought I might give birth to a boy called Jesus then I might give it a go :haha: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, are you going to POAS?
> 
> If I changed my name to Mary and thought I might give birth to a boy called Jesus then I might give it a go :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

Well, stranger things have happened on these boards, lol. :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow, how long was I gone that LL already has a + HPT? Lol, I do see a very faint line though! And I agree with everyone else, way too early for a digi. Go get a beta, that way you'll know for sure.


----------



## Butterfly67

Tomorrow morning I predict 2 BFPs from LL and DMom :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Tomorrow morning I predict 2 BFPs from LL and DMom :happydance: :happydance:

I am not allowed to POAS until 10DPO, per Indigo, lol. I am holding to it.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well you better POAS...you guys had me do it WAY early too!!!!

HAHAHAHA

ok someone stop me LOL...here is the open digi next to the other one...I swear I see a line on that one...gotta love the blue crap LOL
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

A digi will always have two lines; they pick up LH as well. The digi reads depth of color. You can never open them, lol.


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...so here is the deal...if you won't test then I'm not testing again either


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> oh ok...so here is the deal...if you won't test then I'm not testing again either

I am on for Thursday and I have to see what my temp does again, lol. Justhave the doc take blood tomorrow? They will want to rule out a current pregnancy anyway.


----------



## LLbean

oh no, getting pricked AGAIN? OY!!!

I am already getting poked and proded as they "teach me" how to administer stuff...and I am sure IF I am the doc will know when she goes in to "check where to place the embryo"


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe not...lol. Tell her about the test and let her decide.


----------



## LLbean

ARGH!!!

well I guess I WILL test tomorrow before heading out....sheesh!

Dang I should be all excited...but kind of freaking out here... don't want to delay IVF yet AGAIN! (should it not work out, you know?)


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning I predict 2 BFPs from LL and DMom :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am not allowed to POAS until 10DPO, per Indigo, lol. I am holding to it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

DMom...did you cheat and know this month is your month?? :haha: If not, I'm cheating for you.:winkwink: I think you started implantation on 5DPO, so POAS should show up :bfp: any day now. And your BBT better not drop off ANYmore. O, wait #-o Gail, Katrina, and others told you much the same!! FX'ed
:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, look at my siggy; I have consulted many a psychic, Katrina on three separate occasions, including yesterday, lol. And of course I read for myself!:blush:

However, I have never had a dip in my chart like this and it has me worried.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> SS, look at my siggy; I have consulted many a psychic, Katrina on three separate occasions, including yesterday, lol. And of course I read for myself!:blush:
> 
> However, I have never had a dip in my chart like this and it has me worried.

Well, I think MacWooly's DH said it best, you don't want what your charts showed before. It's not below cover line, so worry tomorrow if it drops again, rite? Until then...FX'ed.

And yeah, I saw that siggy thing after I wrote my initial post...:haha: I had to :lol:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's an implantation dip for sure Dmon lol! And I am going to be awol most of Thursday so that is no good for me :rofl: :rofl:
(guess I might be able to check my phone late in the evening boo hoo!)


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck Dmom :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

so let me get this right, if it keeps above the coverline then you could be pregnant?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> so let me get this right, if it keeps above the coverline then you could be pregnant?

FF says 16 or 18 above coverline could indicate pregnancy; but who waits that long, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> It's an implantation dip for sure Dmon lol! And I am going to be awol most of Thursday so that is no good for me :rofl: :rofl:
> (guess I might be able to check my phone late in the evening boo hoo!)

So then Friday? Lol

If you check about noon your time on Thursday, I should have a test up by then, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom I hope this is it for you...have everything crossed!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom I hope this is it for you...have everything crossed!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Well, I hope if this is it for you, your doc is more proactive this time around. But I am also hoping you get your IVF!


----------



## LLbean

Well if I am pregnant and it takes this time it means no IVF LOL

WOW so confused right now....why did I have to be a planner? LOL

well I guess tomorrow morning I should be able to see if it was a dud FRER or if it is real, right? I'm just kind of panicking way in advance with fear of another chemical..sigh...


----------



## dachsundmom

If it's a legit BFP, then you timin is good bc you have an appt already for tomorrow and they can do whatever you need to sustain this pregnancy.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> If it's a legit BFP, then you timin is good bc you have an appt already for tomorrow and they can do whatever you need to sustain this pregnancy.

...as long as it is healthy...guess that's my latest fear now. Don't want to "force" one if later on I find out it has issues anyway...you know what I mean?


----------



## LLbean

ok experts...could that possibly be an evap line???


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If it's a legit BFP, then you timin is good bc you have an appt already for tomorrow and they can do whatever you need to sustain this pregnancy.
> 
> ...as long as it is healthy...guess that's my latest fear now. Don't want to "force" one if later on I find out it has issues anyway...you know what I mean?Click to expand...

Totally...talk to your doctor about your concerns.:hugs:


----------



## babyforus

LLbean said:


> ok experts...could that possibly be an evap line???

Ok don't claim to be an expert but from what I understand if it was it wouldn't be pink.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> JB....why r u POAS so early? :haha:

Because I have a lot of ICs! AND I had a faint positive at 9DPO, giving me justification to do so this time :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug, do test and join me in the insanity!!! LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

StarSign said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Yay Jodie!
> :bfn: this morning. BUT only 1.5 lbs away from pre-pregnancy weight so feeling good. Pffffft to the whole "9 months on, 9 months off" thing, not if you're a working mom I tell ya!
> 
> doc, I think your implantation is happening today ;) So no way for that :bfp: for 2-3 days, rite? :thumbup: Your BBT's better not drop off!! Feels like your mos tho'.Click to expand...

Thanks Star, we'll see :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> SS, look at my siggy; I have consulted many a psychic, Katrina on three separate occasions, including yesterday, lol. And of course I read for myself!:blush:
> 
> However, I have never had a dip in my chart like this and it has me worried.

If you've never see this before and it's above coverline, it may be a GOOD thing! :hugs: I think it looks fine!

LL I can see a faint line too on the first photos you posted. Fingers crossed!

We're the same DPO but nothing for me yet...


----------



## dachsundmom

Pour Chantal:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyforus said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok experts...could that possibly be an evap line???
> 
> Ok don't claim to be an expert but from what I understand if it was it wouldn't be pink.Click to expand...

I've had a pink evap at 6DPO, in June...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Junebug, do test and join me in the insanity!!! LOL

I have been POAS FMU since yesterday. All :bfn: so far. :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Elizabeth I have never had an evap line with a FR or with any other test for that matter. When they are negative they stay stark white. Trust me I have kept tests for weeks nd if they are negative they stay negative. I have never used a blue dye test, those I think are the problem ones. The pink ones should be fine. I say it's a BFP. Get a blood test tomorrow and make sure your progesterone level is looked at too. I have a good feeling you are preggers!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck Junebug, I so hope this is your month!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow morning I predict 2 BFPs from LL and DMom :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I am not allowed to POAS until 10DPO, per Indigo, lol. I am holding to it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

She wants her special surprise if she waits....


----------



## Macwooly

LL, Dmom and JB sending loads of :dust: and hoping that you all see your BFP in the next 2-3 days :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> LL, Dmom and JB sending loads of :dust: and hoping that you all see your BFP in the next 2-3 days :dust:


Ditto.....and.....

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Junebug, do test and join me in the insanity!!! LOL
> 
> I have been POAS FMU since yesterday. All :bfn: so far. :dohh:Click to expand...

:( Sending you :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok experts...could that possibly be an evap line???
> 
> Ok don't claim to be an expert but from what I understand if it was it wouldn't be pink.Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a pink evap at 6DPO, in June...Click to expand...

Ok well I learned something new :thumbup:.Thats good to know. I had heard that they were grey I would hate to think I was BFP and then not be :dohh:. Thanks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, it can happen! I also thought they were only grey or purple grey, but NOPE! They can be pink too.


----------



## babyforus

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> LL, Dmom and JB sending loads of :dust: and hoping that you all see your BFP in the next 2-3 days :dust:
> 
> 
> Ditto.....and.....
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Absolutely!!! Good Luck!!! Thanks for keeping our sense of humor and patience going! I am getting to live vicariously while I wait!!! I don't know if it makes it easy but it makes it go faster, and I get to be excited about someone's baby!!!


----------



## cebethel

Junebug, I hereby publicly apologize for my butt headedness........I can be a total insensitive dufus. You can kick my behind if you want, its big........you can reach it from there
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> Junebug, I hereby publicly apologize for my butt headedness........I can be a total insensitive dufus. You can kick my behind if you want, its big........you can reach it from there
> :hugs::hugs:

Awwwww hun thanks...
Sorry but I don't make a habit of kicking friends :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Junebug, I hereby publicly apologize for my butt headedness........I can be a total insensitive dufus. You can kick my behind if you want, its big........you can reach it from there
> :hugs::hugs:

Eva....u r so sweet....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So I assume the love is back in our thread tonight? Lol


----------



## LLbean

&#9834;&#9835; Can you feel the love tonight&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## Junebug_CJ

For sure! :hugs:

I got new toys from work, an iPad and a Mac Air, so I will be even MORE connected :thumbup: I can even chat from the comfort of my bed now, soooo excited :dance:


----------



## cebethel

IPAD!!! I dont have one, but I want one :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:

So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?

Thursday, maybe...lol


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?

My rottie girl pizzed on Paddy's head this morning will that do for me? :laugh2:

He is definitely a BFN though :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Not that Im pushing or anything :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?
> 
> My rottie girl pizzed on Paddy's head this morning will that do for me? :laugh2:
> 
> He is definitely a BFN though :rofl:Click to expand...

Poor Paddy! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?
> 
> My rottie girl pizzed on Paddy's head this morning will that do for me? :laugh2:
> 
> He is definitely a BFN though :rofl:Click to expand...

Awww paddy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?
> 
> My rottie girl pizzed on Paddy's head this morning will that do for me? :laugh2:
> 
> He is definitely a BFN though :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Paddy! :haha:Click to expand...

It's not poor Paddy he sticks his head between her back legs as she pees so he gets what he deserves :haha:

Eva I'll POAS on Tuesday 23rd if no AF as she's due 22 if I'm on a normal 25 day cycle but who the heck knows what my cycle is up to :D


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Alright alright, I got a rep to keep up ya know :haha:
> 
> So, anyone else gonna pizz on something?
> 
> Thursday, maybe...lolClick to expand...

What is this 'maybe' business about?


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly....I am beginning to think Paddy is not the sharpest tool in the shed....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly....I am beginning to think Paddy is not the sharpest tool in the shed....

Most cute guys aren't, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> It's an implantation dip for sure Dmon lol! And I am going to be awol most of Thursday so that is no good for me :rofl: :rofl:
> (guess I might be able to check my phone late in the evening boo hoo!)
> 
> So then Friday? Lol
> 
> If you check about noon your time on Thursday, I should have a test up by then, lol.Click to expand...

Noon Thursday would be awesome - should be heading out after lunch :happydance: :happydance:

LL and Junebug :dust: for all your tests too and anyone else who might be testing!

Am off out to see Harry Potter tonight - please don't leave me with another 10 pages to catch up on tomorrow lol :haha: :haha: :wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, if you are an HP fan...you will LOVE this one!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly....I am beginning to think Paddy is not the sharpest tool in the shed....

You're right. He's cute and loyal and will guard me to his death but bright he is not :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly have a great night but I suspect you will have 10 pages to catch up on :)


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - I'm a huge HP fan and this one was def the best film(my fav book is the 3rd one)

LL - I could see the line on FR I have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun

Dmom - Your holding out poas until Thursday?:shock::haha::haha:

Junebug - My fingers are crossed that you get a :bfp:

AFM - I poas OPK style and it is very nearly a nice right on +:happydance::happydance: so fx I get a Peak tomorrow morning on my CBFM and a + OPK tomorrow night


----------



## LLbean

ok I was bad and held it in for hours and hours and tested again...stark blank ladies...
 



Attached Files:







8pm.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Elizabeth, lol.


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> ok I was bad and held it in for hours and hours and tested again...stark blank ladies...

LL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I promise to test in the AM before leaving for my IVF appointment ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ok I was bad and held it in for hours and hours and tested again...stark blank ladies...

Was the earlier test FMU?


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I promise to test in the AM before leaving for my IVF appointment ;-)

More tests?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok I was bad and held it in for hours and hours and tested again...stark blank ladies...
> 
> Was the earlier test FMU?Click to expand...

no it was 2nd MU



Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I promise to test in the AM before leaving for my IVF appointment ;-)
> 
> More tests?Click to expand...

no tests...going in to be shown how to give myself the injections and stuff as well as the Sounding (trial embryo transfer)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your appointment LL!
I think it would be a good idea if you asked them to do a blood HCG though just in case you're implanted already!


----------



## LLbean

I'm sure they will...they are very thorough...but yes I will ask


----------



## babyforus

Good Luck tomorrow LL, Hopefully we will see that BFP before you leave for your appt!!:bfp:it'll mess up your plans, but in a good way!!:headspin:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck Elizabeth, I can't wait to hear about your appt. tomorrow!


----------



## Shelley71

Good luck Elizabeth!!!


----------



## crystal443

I've got a question:blush: I'm 8DPO and couldn't help myself any longer and POAS and got a very very faint line..it looks more like a shadow but it came up right away, it has a pink colour to it..I'm going to get DH to take a look and see if he can see it when he gets home. I used an IC, I just hope it isn't a cheap test playing tricks :cry: Should I wait a few days and test again or wait until AF is due?? Now I don't want to test again in case there's no line:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Do you have a Picture for us to see?


----------



## crystal443

I just tried taking one and it just comes out blurred..I'll get DH to get a decent one when he gets home and hopefully it'll pick it up:thumbup:


----------



## amommy

hmm, any updates?


----------



## Macwooly

LL good luck with your appointment and sending some :dust:

Crystal keeping FXed and some :dust: for you too

And loads and loads of :dust::dust: for all the other ladies waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Conina

Good luck LL and crystal!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wishing you loads of luck Elizabeth (i love that name and if i have a girl i will be calling her Mia Elizabeth) xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Crystal good luck hunni and i really hope its a BFP x


----------



## Butterfly67

LL hope you have a good appointment today - I guess if you don't have a BFP then at least you have the plan to take you forward for next month, yay! :thumbup:

Crystal, if the line came up in the time then it is usually good news, fingers crossed, so make sure you do another test in the morning and show us the results! :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Crystal

Ooooh.....it sounds like a BFP :happydance:....Please keep us posted....:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is FF down for everyone today or does it just hate me?! I need to record my temp, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, if you see color in the time frame...you might have something! FX'd!

Elizabeth...good luck!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Is FF down for everyone today or does it just hate me?! I need to record my temp, lol.

Yeah I think it's down, I havent been able to get in for the last couple of hours...

EDIT: oh weird, it shows on my mobile, and/or is up in the last 5 mins!


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course, on the one morning that I NEED to see my chart! Lol


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Of course, on the one morning that I NEED to see my chart! Lol

Stink dude! Anything exciting happening?? :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF is back!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> FF is back!

Oooh niiiice dip.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Looks good!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not reading too much into it, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Why not lol?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's a fluke temp, lol. We'll be bowing at your feet for the Immaculate Conception before I call that an implant dip, lol.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I'm now on my second day of dip. Never had this before, pregnant cycle or not. Have no clue what it means. Also having cramps so AF may be paying me an early visit. :bfn: this morning, no shock.

Brooke, your chart looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I think it's a fluke temp, lol. We'll be bowing at your feet for the Immaculate Conception before I call that an implant dip, lol.:hugs::hugs:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal...is your LP about 12 days?


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...NICE CHART!!!!

Jodes...yes I like the name too ;-) Good choice! hehehe

Any word from Crystal yet???

Thanks for all the good luck wishes...will let you know how it goes.

As promised, I did use my FMU today and ladies, not even a ghost of a line...I think it was a dud test yesterday. Temp did go up but I think it may be so it can have a nice drop for AF
 



Attached Files:







aug 17.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you are on OTW to IVF LL!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I think you are on OTW to IVF LL!

what is OTW?


----------



## dachsundmom

On the way, lol.


----------



## LLbean

oh ok LOL DUH...sorry too early to function ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

What time is your appointment?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> What time is your appointment?

10am...so in an hour...jumping in the shower real quick and off I go


----------



## dachsundmom

We will wait for the update!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal...is your LP about 12 days?

Yes, my normal LP is 11-13 days.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking forward for your update Elizabeth!
Sorry about that evap, that sucks. I felt kinda cheated when it happened to me :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Chantal...is your LP about 12 days?
> 
> Yes, my normal LP is 11-13 days.Click to expand...

Also, I regret fudging my temps to lower the CL. If I hadn't, I would be below CL now, which is not good. I won't mess with it again, lesson learned. Interestingly, Countdown to Pregnancy also has the cover line where FF had it. 2 programs against me fighing for CLs. Sigh.


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, I am not saying you are out by any means, but if you were to have an 11LP, this could be an AF indicator...or the elusive sasquatch! I think the morning temp will tell a lot. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed. I am only 8DPO though, usually my AF temp drop happens minimum 10DPO. If it is AF, she's coming before 11DPO...


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> I've got a question:blush: I'm 8DPO and couldn't help myself any longer and POAS and got a very very faint line..it looks more like a shadow but it came up right away, it has a pink colour to it..I'm going to get DH to take a look and see if he can see it when he gets home. I used an IC, I just hope it isn't a cheap test playing tricks :cry: Should I wait a few days and test again or wait until AF is due?? Now I don't want to test again in case there's no line:wacko:

Ohhhhh!! FX'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> i'm not reading too much into it, lol.

s a s q w a t c h


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL! Can't wait to hear your update Elizabeth. And by the way, I LOVE that name too, it's also on my list of girl names.

Crystal, any updates? Evap lines don't show up so quickly like that! I think you have a BFP! *whispers: congrats*


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Chantal...is your LP about 12 days?
> 
> Yes, my normal LP is 11-13 days.Click to expand...
> 
> Also, I regret fudging my temps to lower the CL. If I hadn't, I would be below CL now, which is not good. I won't mess with it again, lesson learned. Interestingly, Countdown to Pregnancy also has the cover line where FF had it. 2 programs against me fighing for CLs. Sigh.Click to expand...

:hugs: It's not over yet. So, maybe 2nd low point is soy iso effects. Next 2-3 days will be nail biters, but don't ](*,) yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

My temps have been lower on soy.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I think I won't bother POAS anymore this cycle :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> I think I won't bother POAS anymore this cycle :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Mon Dieu! It's a sad day if you're quitting POAS and I haven't even started! :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL yup :-( :hugs: I'm now convinced this isn't my month...


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL yup :-( :hugs: I'm now convinced this isn't my month...

You are allowed to be concerned, but I think you might be jumping the gun a little...:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:-( The :bfn: alone at 8DPO I can handle. The 2 day temp drop is what is causing me to lose hope today. :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> :-( The :bfn: alone at 8DPO I can handle. The 2 day temp drop is what is causing me to lose hope today. :hugs:

Were pulling for you Junebug, but if not it could make an interesting story to tell the lo later about meeting on the side of the road halfway to conceive . Sorry just gotta try....:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

There is still hope yet missy, don't give up!


----------



## LLbean

don't give up Junebug!

Well no pregnancy signs lol...all went well, apparently my cervix is facing the right direction (of course the GYN had told me otherwise...grrrr) so the transfer should be fairly simple.

Ordering the very expensive injectables today so that they arrive on time for AF!


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> don't give up Junebug!
> 
> Well no pregnancy signs lol...all went well, apparently my cervix is facing the right direction (of course the GYN had told me otherwise...grrrr) so the transfer should be fairly simple.
> 
> Ordering the very expensive injectables today so that they arrive on time for AF!

Very exciting LL, glad it went well :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LL!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good to hear it went well LL!!!
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Glad it went well!

Are u nervous about injecting yourself?


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> don't give up Junebug!
> 
> Well no pregnancy signs lol...all went well, apparently my cervix is facing the right direction (of course the GYN had told me otherwise...grrrr) so the transfer should be fairly simple.
> 
> Ordering the very expensive injectables today so that they arrive on time for AF!

Yay! Can't wait to hear more about your experience. :) :)


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Glad it went well!
> 
> Are u nervous about injecting yourself?

not really...more nervous about my husband injecting me! He will have to learn and God help me if he is not gentle JAJAJA

The progesterone will be injected DAILY until I am 7 weeks pregnant!!!!


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> don't give up Junebug!
> 
> Well no pregnancy signs lol...all went well, apparently my cervix is facing the right direction (of course the GYN had told me otherwise...grrrr) so the transfer should be fairly simple.
> 
> Ordering the very expensive injectables today so that they arrive on time for AF!

Yay! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> The progesterone will be injected DAILY until I am 7 weeks pregnant!!!!

Omg! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Wendy I reckon you be fed up of seeing positives by now? lol xx


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:
 

> Wendy I reckon you be fed up of seeing positives by now? lol xx

Never thought i would say it but i cant wait to see a negative test. Fx'd that happens tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

LL - Bummer about the evap but i suppose in a way it means your not hanging around and can start injecting when AF gets here. 

Junebug - Still early yet hun and you could still implant. 

Crystal - Fx'd that it was indeed a BFP. Have you tested again?

AFM - I am absolutely loaded with the cold. Been in bed since lunchtime yesterday. Its awful. More bloods tomorrow morning so should have by HCG level back by lunchtime and it had better be zero.


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Wendy!


----------



## babyforus

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Glad it went well!
> 
> Are u nervous about injecting yourself?
> 
> not really...more nervous about my husband injecting me! He will have to learn and God help me if he is not gentle JAJAJA
> 
> The progesterone will be injected DAILY until I am 7 weeks pregnant!!!!Click to expand...

I had to inject my self for about 2.5 to 3 months my last pregancy almost 13 years ago. I was terrified I didn't think there was anyway I could do it! But I did somehow I managed and it doesn't seem so bad now... I think the first week was the worst! :hugs: It'll be worth it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hoping everything is good for you Wendy.

And yay for you Elizabeth! That BFP will be here in no time now. = )


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy, :hugs: hope it is 0 tomorrow!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Wendy best of luck!!!!


quite the cocktail for me
Lupron injectionsevery day for 11 days
Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
Prednisone daily 
Heparin after Embryo transfer
HCG trigger before retrieval (husband to administer that one...intramuscular)
after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL (hubby job too)

sheesh good thing I did the HCG diet before to get used to these needles!


----------



## babyforus

LLbean said:


> Wendy best of luck!!!!
> 
> 
> quite the cocktail for me
> Lupron injectionsevery day for 11 days
> Gonal F Injections twice a day for 10 days
> Antibiotics for hubby and me for the first 7 days of my cycle
> Prednisone daily
> Heparin after Embryo transfer
> HCG trigger before retrieval (husband to administer that one...intramuscular)
> after conception I believe...Progesterone daily until 7 weeks pregnant LOL (hubby job too)
> 
> sheesh good thing I did the HCG diet before to get used to these needles!

Holy macarena, Thats quite a regimen. You shouldn't have time for much else lol. You won't have time to worry about POAS before 14 days at that rate. Yeah right...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

WOW that is a lot!
Good luck!!!


----------



## shmoo75

LL - so glad you are going forward with the IVF have my fx for you with all the injections.

Junebug - :hugs::hugs: hun will still have my fx for you hun

Dmom - are you poas HPT style tomorrow?

AFM - seriously p***ed off with my body! My OPK was loads lighter than yesterdays. Am waiting until 10:30pm to poas again and see if its better but, I have a feeling my CBFM will give me a Low instead of a Peak tomorrow. Oh well will keep :sex: and poas OPK style for another week to see what they say. Good job me, OH and DD are spending the next week(startig tomorrow)at my parents so will have a nice time relaxing and chilling out for a change.


----------



## Mon_n_john

That sounds nice Shmoo, should be a fun time!


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean and Wendy ,best of luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:god love u wendy u have been thru so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

wendy - fx that it is 0 tomorrow and that rotten cold buggers off and leaves you alone think you have been through enough.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry you are so frustrated Shmoo! It sucks when our bodies won't cooperate.

I am going to POAS on Friday, if I don't get some huge temp dip, lol.


----------



## babyforus

shmoo75 said:


> LL - so glad you are going forward with the IVF have my fx for you with all the injections.
> 
> Junebug - :hugs::hugs: hun will still have my fx for you hun
> 
> Dmom - are you poas HPT style tomorrow?
> 
> AFM - seriously p***ed off with my body! My OPK was loads lighter than yesterdays. Am waiting until 10:30pm to poas again and see if its better but, I have a feeling my CBFM will give me a Low instead of a Peak tomorrow. Oh well will keep :sex: and poas OPK style for another week to see what they say. Good job me, OH and DD are spending the next week(startig tomorrow)at my parents so will have a nice time relaxing and chilling out for a change.

Good luck with your opk tomorrow!


----------



## babyforus

shmoo75 said:


> wendy - fx that it is 0 tomorrow and that rotten cold buggers off and leaves you alone think you have been through enough.

I agree Wendy!! You've been through so much! Good luck on your bloodwork tomorrow!


----------



## crystal443

Hi, well I didn't test this morning I thought I'd wait a few more days but as soon as DH saw it he saw the line and he's a realist like me..its very faint but it is pink and it came up right away, anyway tbh I don't feel any different then regular AF is coming so I really would be shocked if a line comes up in a few days. I think it might be a faulty test, I'll add the pic but I can't see anything in the photo and it was really faint.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0893.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, can I have a little hope? It really looks good!


----------



## crystal443

Yeah you can hope:haha: I'm not hopeful though:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Yeah you can hope:haha: I'm not hopeful though:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Yeah you can hope:haha: I'm not hopeful though:cry:

C'mere! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Hi, well I didn't test this morning I thought I'd wait a few more days but as soon as DH saw it he saw the line and he's a realist like me..its very faint but it is pink and it came up right away, anyway tbh I don't feel any different then regular AF is coming so I really would be shocked if a line comes up in a few days. I think it might be a faulty test, I'll add the pic but I can't see anything in the photo and it was really faint.

I thought I was gonna get AF & early. I was so sure AF was coming that I started wearing pads........sorry, slight tmi lol


----------



## crystal443

Thanks girls:hugs: I was hopeful when DH looked at it and saw the line right away because he'd normally tell me I need stronger contacts:haha: but the test is an IC and I've got a sinking feeling it was a wonky one. I'll wait a day or two and test again. 

Eva- when I was pregnant with DD I threw a huge tantrum and started throwing things because DH told me one to many times to take a test:blush: I swore AF was coming but I was pregnant a bit embarrassing now, because the tantrum was epic..screaming..throwing things at the poor man I think he was a bit scared because I'm normally pretty laid back but bless him he still went a:haha:nd bought the test and made me take it


----------



## Indigo77

So i guess unexplained rage is a symptom?


----------



## dachsundmom

I've got that symptom covered, lol


----------



## crystal443

It is:thumbup: I was a nasty witch for those first 3 months:haha:


----------



## LLbean

heck I do too...EEEEKKKKSS!!! lol


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> It is:thumbup: I was a nasty witch for those first 3 months:haha:

I still am :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Eva that spoiler is epic..lol, love it!!!


----------



## babyforus

crystal443 said:


> Thanks girls:hugs: I was hopeful when DH looked at it and saw the line right away because he'd normally tell me I need stronger contacts:haha: but the test is an IC and I've got a sinking feeling it was a wonky one. I'll wait a day or two and test again.
> 
> Eva- when I was pregnant with DD I threw a huge tantrum and started throwing things because DH told me one to many times to take a test:blush: I swore AF was coming but I was pregnant a bit embarrassing now, because the tantrum was epic..screaming..throwing things at the poor man I think he was a bit scared because I'm normally pretty laid back but bless him he still went a:haha:nd bought the test and made me take it

Well there is hope for me then!!! I gave my eh hell on Sunday over something stupid!!! I was so pissed I went of for like a half hour on the phone... I think he was in shock it was so unlike me!


----------



## LLbean

Mercury Retrograde ladies...wait it out a bit longer...see how your mood changes after the 26th ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn Retrograde! Lol


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0412.jpg

Dmom i had another temp dip this morning not by much and my digi is now saying positive again. I do normally see a positive around Day 15 so this is not unsual. I guess the positive from Tuesday was duff?? Or i'm trying to ovulate but not quite getting there? I thought i would post the pic and let you see how dark the test line was. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, it's one of two things...I carry my surges for 3 and even 4 days; so it is possible that this test just caught the tail end of your surge.

Or, you body is still trying to ovulate, which I think is the more likely scenario.:wacko: Have you stopped taking the evil EPO?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I thought I saw a shadow this morning within 5 minutes but it's gone. Must have been my imagination. Bfn again. I tested because my temp went back up a bit, not classic for AF so I may still be in...

Edit: just looked at stick again. I see it again, but now it's 20 minutes later... Don't know what to think... :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is the photo. Once again, I think I'm imagining things since I can't see it on the photo! But it is definitely there now in RL...
 



Attached Files:







9DPO.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 30


----------



## dachsundmom

Does it have color?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait, you saw it after 20 minutes?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, it's one of two things...I carry my surges for 3 and even 4 days; so it is possible that this test just caught the tail end of your surge.
> 
> Or, you body is still trying to ovulate, which I think is the more likely scenario.:wacko: Have you stopped taking the evil EPO?:hugs::hugs:

Yes i have stopped the EPO last time i took some was on Tuesday. Well according to my temps it looks like it's the latter. No more EPO for me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> Here is the photo. Once again, I think I'm imagining things since I can't see it on the photo! But it is definitely there now in RL...

Fingers crossed for you Junebug, I guess at 9dpo it will be very faint. I think they are harder to see in the photos than IRL but like you say our eyes can also play tricks. I am hoping it is a BFP so maybe tomorrow it will be darker :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, FF might also not like the fact that your AF/Pre-OV temps are higher than your temp rise now. I tried to look at your Countdown to Pregnancy link, but it's not working.


----------



## Jodes2011

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/homepage/?u=31994

Oh right so what does that mean? :hugs:

With FF i have adjusted my temps with getting up at different times and with Countdown i've just left them so you can see a difference. My 1st temp isn't accurate because i woke up and went to the toilet without taking temp first so do you think i should discard it? But all the others temps are very accurate.

Just had a look at the countdown chart and it looks much better than the FF you should be able to have a look. x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Wait, you saw it after 20 minutes?

Nope, it appeared in the first 5 minutes and is still there after 20. I thought I was imagining it at first so I ignored it, but then looked again and it was still there. Yes, it has colour.


----------



## Jennjenn

I think it looks promising. I never before had any second line until I had my bfp.


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck Junebug i hope its a BFP xx


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wait, you saw it after 20 minutes?
> 
> Nope, it appeared in the first 5 minutes and is still there after 20. I thought I was imagining it at first so I ignored it, but then looked again and it was still there. Yes, it has colour.Click to expand...

Do you know if those are as sensitive as frer? Those are what I have a bunch of too, if frer is more sensitive you could try that and see although it might be more disappointing than just waiting til tomorrow if they are not:hugs::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Chantal!

Jodie, the CTP chart does look much better; I think the key to FF is trying to get those circles closed. If you marked disturbed/restless sleep on FF, try and take those off of the chart and see if it helps.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Chantal, there is a slight shadowing in the test area in your pic. If you see any color on it it's a BFP. I have never had an evap line on an ic, and I've taken over 150 of them so that is a lot of research lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck Junebug. I so hope its your BFP.

Crystal - i think you should wait a couple of days and test again especially if there is a hint of a line on the HPT. Good luck hun.

AFM - Well i finally got 3 absolutely blank, white as snow IC's this morning with FMU. I was ecstatic. Went for the blood test happy as larry thinking that it would mean that my HCG was zero. They called 20 minutes ago. My HCG level is 25. Now with the IC's at 10miu why wouldnt they pick up the HCG hormone at a level of 25. Confused? I am. The good thing is that i am done. I dont need to go back as they are considering this a negative test and that come Monday is will be at zero. Dont get me wrong i am happy with this. Bring on AF and i can get to trying but the IC's confuse me. It does explain why line can be so faint and barely there for people prior to AF date and then go on to a positive so i suppose thats hope for us all but how do they get away with stating that they are 10miu when they cant be.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy! :happydance:

I have heard many women say that the last test to go really dark is the 10hcg, IC. I will never buy those again!

Baby...FRER/Answer are supposed to be 25hcg, but there are rumors that they can pick up as low as 12.5; there limits are proprietary. :growlmad:

The average IC is 20-25hcg, but again...I cannot find an industry standard.


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Wendy!!!! YEY

Junebug...test tomorrow again!!!!! fingers crossed!

Ok my meds have arrived!!!
 



Attached Files:







meds.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wendyk07

Girls, 

What does the broken lines and the white circles on FF mean? I have been searching the forum there but havent found anything yet.


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Congrats Wendy!!!! YEY
> 
> Junebug...test tomorrow again!!!!! fingers crossed!
> 
> Ok my meds have arrived!!!

OMG! What a cocktail. When do you start?


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Wendy!!!! YEY
> 
> Junebug...test tomorrow again!!!!! fingers crossed!
> 
> Ok my meds have arrived!!!
> 
> OMG! What a cocktail. When do you start?Click to expand...

whenever AF shows her face LOL

OH and that pic is missing the pills as well HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Girls,
> 
> What does the broken lines and the white circles on FF mean? I have been searching the forum there but havent found anything yet.

dots are due to lack of sleep...usually

The broken line in cross hairs is when it is not certain about your coverline or ovulation based on your tests and CM


----------



## dachsundmom

Open circles can also be from taking a temp at a different time.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mon_n_john said:


> Chantal, there is a slight shadowing in the test area in your pic. If you see any color on it it's a BFP. I have never had an evap line on an ic, and I've taken over 150 of them so that is a lot of research lol.

I've had pink evaps on ICs and so have other ladies. I'm not holding my breath today. Will see what it's like tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, do you have other tests at home besides the ICs?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, do you have other tests at home besides the ICs?

I have 1 FRER. Will wait till later to use it. Besides I thought HCG needed to be higher with that than with the ICs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Chantal, do you have other tests at home besides the ICs?
> 
> I have 1 FRER. Will wait till later to use it. Besides I thought HCG needed to be higher with that than with the ICs?Click to expand...

FRER/Answer lists the hcg at 25, but from what I have read, they will pick up as low as 12.5; they really don't release their stats.

ICs can be anywhere from 10-25, depending on what you bought.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Do you think it's worth a shot? I can go to the pharmacy here on lunch and pick some up...


----------



## dachsundmom

I firmly believe that if an IC will pick up HCG, so will the FRER. But, I don't want you to get upset at work either.:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh I won't be upset. I get evaps all the time on ICs :haha: But if the FRER is positive I'll have some news from DH when he comes home from bandcamp today!


----------



## dachsundmom

Then go for it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK, need a second coffee anyways, so off I go...


----------



## dachsundmom

We will be waiting! Fx'd!


----------



## LLbean

Do it Junebug!

...my name is Elizabeth and I am a POAS pusher...


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL. My name is Monica and so am I!


----------



## LLbean

lord...am I the only one hearing tic toc tic toc in her head waiting for Junebug to post the results now? HAHAHA


----------



## babyforus

No I am too!!! OMG I hope it is a :bfp::bfp:. I need someone to get one everyday!!! That makes it seem more likely that its possible for me, I know insane but sanity is way overrated!!! :muaha: It much more fun this way,lol. If hers is positive today I am 2 days behind then I will only waste a few more sticks before a possible bfp:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Waits *looks at watch*

*taps foot* waits some more


----------



## LLbean

oh come on Junebug...this is killing us all...what is taking so long!:blush:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> oh come on Junebug...this is killing us all...what is taking so long!:blush:

^^WSS :haha:


----------



## babyforus

While we are waiting here is a link to research done by media on frer and other tests. Frer tested as low as 6.5!!! Of course that doesn't mean all their tests do but hey...

https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug hope it is a BFP for you :dust:

LL how many days/weeks worth of medication is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> While we are waiting here is a link to research done by media on frer and other tests. Frer tested as low as 6.5!!!
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml

6.5??? Holy crap


----------



## cebethel

Yep, I definitely have the patience of a gnat

*looks at watch*


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG ladies I'm shaking.
It's faint but it's there!!!

Edit: sorry, doesn't really show up on photo :blush: I promise it's there in RL and appeared in less than 1 minute!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0420.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 38


----------



## babyforus

OMG OMG I am so EXCITED!!!!! Yeah Junebug!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9: Congratulations!!!! Do you have any symptoms that you can share with those of us that are obsessing right behind you?:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG ladies I'm shaking.
> It's faint but it's there!!!

YEAAAAAAAAAA!!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

This is awesome news!!! Congrats Junebug! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG ladies I'm shaking.
> It's faint but it's there!!!
> 
> Edit: sorry, doesn't really show up on photo :blush: I promise it's there in RL and appeared in less than 1 minute!

I can see the line!! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Junebug hope it is a BFP for you :dust:
> 
> LL how many days/weeks worth of medication is that if you don't mind me asking?

that's for one cycle! so 
11 days of Lupron
10 days of Gonal F (2x day)
10 days of Heparin
1 HCG trigger
and a ton of progesterone LOL


----------



## babyforus

Good Job DMOM! Your prediction came true!!!!


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Good Job DMOM! Your prediction came true!!!!

Never any doubt!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Cramping since yesterday, and almost puked my morning vitamins/coffee (that was one of my first symptoms the first time I was pregnant!). I'm nervous, line is still faint. Won't call it a true :bfp: until I see the line darker though! And I'll do both IC and FRER tomorrow morning...


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...i so can see it!!!! Wooo hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug can you take a closer pic of it for us to drool over? hehehe


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK will try... My work colleagues must be wondering why I'm in here with my door closed, I never do this :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK will try... My work colleagues must be wondering why I'm in here with my door closed, I never do this :blush:

HAHAHA I bet you they are not even worried about it...we get paranoid...JUST DO IT! LOL


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> OK will try... My work colleagues must be wondering why I'm in here with my door closed, I never do this :blush:

I'm sure that we can all give some ideas to cover that but I doubt they would really help! Mine would probably draw more attention:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Junebug hope it is a BFP for you :dust:
> 
> LL how many days/weeks worth of medication is that if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> that's for one cycle! so
> 11 days of Lupron
> 10 days of Gonal F (2x day)
> 10 days of Heparin
> 1 HCG trigger
> and a ton of progesterone LOLClick to expand...

Thank you :thumbup: I'm really hoping with all my heart this gets you your BFP and it's very very sticky :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug so pleased for you :headspin: I see a line and I'm always the last to see lines :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Never doubt my sasquatch!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

This is the best I can get, sorry :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0428.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LLbean

:thumbup:that's good enough Chantal...CONGRATS! :happydance::flower:

Dmom...you're next!!!! :winkwink: 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> This is the best I can get, sorry :blush:

Can STILL see it!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can you see it Elizabeth? I'm still having a hard time convincing myself I can see it on the photo!

I was truly ready for it to be blank, I'm the queen of pink evaps on ICs. I so hope it gets darker tomorrow! Just called DH to let him know, I can't focus on anything right now :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see it; you might see it better if you open the case and then put it back together. But from what I can see, there is color.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom, I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> I can see it; you might see it better if you open the case and then put it back together. But from what I can see, there is color.

:hugs: I think I'll wait to see until tomorrow morning... I'm nervous, excited but realistic. It may still not stick, soooo early!


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS Junebug :wohoo:

Its super clear here on the ipad. I'm sure it will be darker in the morning. I'm so excited and pleased for you and your DH. 

x


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> DMom, I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

as do i. I have a good feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

yay Junebug :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

I can definitely see it and I NEVER see lines that everyone else does!! Congrats!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Can you see it Elizabeth? I'm still having a hard time convincing myself I can see it on the photo!
> 
> I was truly ready for it to be blank, I'm the queen of pink evaps on ICs. I so hope it gets darker tomorrow! Just called DH to let him know, I can't focus on anything right now :wacko:

does this answer your question??? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







junebug.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL yep that's it!!! Oh man seems more real when you ladies can see it too :wacko: HOW am I going to focus for the rest of the day??


----------



## LLbean

lol screw work hahahaha


----------



## Conina

Don't focus!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL yep that's it!!! Oh man seems more real when you ladies can see it too :wacko: HOW am I going to focus for the rest of the day??


Go home! Tell them you are seeing things. LOL Its not a lie its LINES. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I wish! Am on holidays starting at 5PM tomorrow for 2 weeks, got a LOT of things to finish before then! I will try to leave early though, like 3:30 today!


----------



## LLbean

perfect timing then!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No kidding eh? It'll allow me more time before I have to announce it at work. If things go as they did last time (and bean sticks) I'll start puking by early next week :haha:


----------



## Conina

Is "announce it" a euphemism for puking?!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, it was last time :haha: After a couple of days of me running back and forth from the washroom during patient encounters, they asked.


----------



## babyforus

JB-Love the new pic.. Can see it much better! Am rooting for you next dmom!!!:dust: How early are you going to test?


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yup, it was last time :haha: After a couple of days of me running back and forth from the washroom during patient encounters, they asked.

hey at least you made it to the bathroom...the first 4 moths for me I had very little warning...grocery store...outside restaurant...oh you name it


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, Junebug......

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I knew it! Sorry but when there is a 2nd pink line, no matter how faint, it's a BFP! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yup, it was last time :haha: After a couple of days of me running back and forth from the washroom during patient encounters, they asked.

Bet your patients loved that :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: " I came to the Doc to get answers/treatment now I might get a bug...lol :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL not for me Mon, I even get pink lines at 1DPO!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL not for me Mon, I even get pink lines at 1DPO!

That is so weird, I have never heard of that! I wonder why you have HCG in your system tha the tests are detecting? If I were you I would get a blood test to confirm because if you get pinks lines even that early on its best to be sure.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm not the only one who gets pink evaps on ICs, it happens to others, so I'm not worried!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Really? WOW, I had never heard of that. I've never had an evap line and trust me, boy do I look for a 2nd line LOL!


----------



## StarSign

DMom-

Would you look at my journal and see if you think that last LH pic looks positive? I'm ready for a negative at this point seeing as this is day 5+!! Thanks. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

StarSign said:


> DMom-
> 
> Would you look at my journal and see if you think that last LH pic looks positive? I'm ready for a negative at this point seeing as this is day 5+!! Thanks. :)

That test is most definitely positive; looking at your chart it seems that your body is trying to ovulate, but hasn't quite done it yet. The dip today is promising, but I think the morning temp will be more telling. 

Two cycles ago I had a 4 day surge, so not uncommon, just bothersome. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's funny cause I mentioned to my RE on Monday that I had 3 straight days of + OPKs and she said "Really? That's very interesting." That's all she said but I was sort of thinkinng, really? That's interesting? It seemed like she doesn't hear that very often. Hmmm. I can't deal with the uncertainty anymore so that is why I got the OvaCue fertility monitor that is supposed to confirm ovulation.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I had surges anywhere from 2-4 days. I think many women do!


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> I firmly believe that if an IC will pick up HCG, so will the FRER. But, I don't want you to get upset at work either.:hugs:

A FRER didn't work until the day after and IC did for me. :)


----------



## Sewergrrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG ladies I'm shaking.
> It's faint but it's there!!!
> 
> Edit: sorry, doesn't really show up on photo :blush: I promise it's there in RL and appeared in less than 1 minute!

I SEE IT! I SEE IT!!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I firmly believe that if an IC will pick up HCG, so will the FRER. But, I don't want you to get upset at work either.:hugs:
> 
> A FRER didn't work until the day after and IC did for me. :)Click to expand...

Well, that theory just got shot all to hell, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Funny because my experience has been the opposite. My FR was + before the IC was. So go figure lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> I had surges anywhere from 2-4 days. I think many women do!

Yep...mine are 1-3 days....


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG Junebug congratulations hunni i told you i had a good feeling this would be your month :hugs: :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:

Now i'm off to mess with my bloody chart :wacko:


----------



## Jennjenn

Man I go to a meeting and then lunch and miss all the excitement!!!!

Woohoo Junebug! I am really happy for you. FX things go smoothly! if you are off work the next 2 weeks will you still be able to keep us in the loop on symptoms, etc?

AFM - mild nausea, but it is random times of the day and usually after I eat something. It feels like it just isn't sitting right. One thing I have noticed is I'm not losing weight like I normally do. usually this first trimester I lose anywhere from 8 - 10 pounds, but now it seems like I'm slowly gaining even though I am not eating as much...

That corpus luteum cyst is still bothering me, so maybe that is the cause. Anyway I'll be seeing the OB Monday at 1:30 for the prenatal workup.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> DMom-
> 
> Would you look at my journal and see if you think that last LH pic looks positive? I'm ready for a negative at this point seeing as this is day 5+!! Thanks. :)
> 
> That test is most definitely positive; looking at your chart it seems that your body is trying to ovulate, but hasn't quite done it yet. The dip today is promising, but I think the morning temp will be more telling.
> 
> Two cycles ago I had a 4 day surge, so not uncommon, just bothersome. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. This is my DH's lucky week! :coffee: Sigh, well on to more testing and if the temp rises tomorrow, I'll think long and hard about BD. May do it though to add more insurance for this cycle's effort.


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Junebug:thumbup: H&H 9 months:hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Congrats Junebug!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Just popped in to see what was happening and I see great news junebug, awesome, am so pleased it happened for you this month and to think was it this month you almost didn't try??!!
:hugs: :hugs:

Crappy signal on phone so no time to read other threads!
Xx


----------



## LLbean

I can't wait to see your FRER tomorrow morning Junebug!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Ok my meds have arrived!!!

:wacko:.....Are all the meds for one cycle? My DH is asking...


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Ok my meds have arrived!!!
> 
> :wacko:.....Are all the meds for one cycle? My DH is asking...Click to expand...

that is correct!

OH and on the pic we didn't have the pills too...which are Prednisone (steroid for me) and an antibiotic for both hubby and I for the first 7 days of my cycle. And of course the prenatals and Folgard (folic acid)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1640.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2









IMAG1642.jpg
File size: 80.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Viking15

Junebug!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Right ladies off on my hols and i will try and come on and catchup. Will miss you all loads. I want to come home to loads of :bfp: and i'm not even bothered if it's my turn this cycle. Some of you ladies deserve this big time. Love you despie, Dmom and Northstar thanks for all your support you've given me and yes FF has finally confirmed ovulation woohoo!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx and to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Right ladies off on my hols and i will try and come on and catchup. Will miss you all loads. I want to come home to loads of :bfp: and i'm not even bothered if it's my turn this cycle. Some of you ladies deserve this big time. Love you despie, Dmom and Northstar thanks for all your support you've given me and yes FF has finally confirmed ovulation woohoo!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxx and to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxx

Love u too huni ,have a fab time,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes have a fab time and I hope you come back to announce your BFP :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug,:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:happy and healthy nine months,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Have a great time Jodes!!

I hate waiting to ovulate - I know other people say different but I MUCH prefer the 2ww - it's shorter for a start!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Bye bye Jodie! :cry::cry::cry:

Have a great time and see you soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So I just started a Countdown to Pregnancy page, which I have no idea how to link here...when I put my temps in, it gave me OV day as CD11 and is off FF by one day! Lol

Idk if anyone else uses it, but it is much more user friendly than FF.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So I just started a Countdown to Pregnancy page, which I have no idea how to link here...when I put my temps in, it gave me OV day as CD11 and is off FF by one day! Lol
> 
> Idk if anyone else uses it, but it is much more user friendly than FF.

I've been using it this cycle for a comparison and it is struggling to pick up my ovulation too but is giving me a possible date of CD14


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> So I just started a Countdown to Pregnancy page, which I have no idea how to link here...when I put my temps in, it gave me OV day as CD11 and is off FF by one day! Lol
> 
> Idk if anyone else uses it, but it is much more user friendly than FF.

Yup, it's a Canadian site!
I am using both. Sometimes there was a discrepancy by one day between CDP and FF.

Are you testing today Brooke? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NO, bc I got a temp drop...woke up freezing at 3 in the morning and used the adjuster.

Where is your test?

Wooly, I agree with CDP as a possible OV day!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Conina said:


> Have a great time Jodes!!
> 
> I hate waiting to ovulate - I know other people say different but I MUCH prefer the 2ww - it's shorter for a start!!

I agree, for me waiting to ovulate longer! 17-20 days! But only 11-12 days for my LP!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> NO, bc I got a temp drop...woke up freezing at 3 in the morning and used the adjuster.
> 
> Where is your test?
> 
> Wooly, I agree with CDP as a possible OV day!

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Could it be just because you were cold??


----------



## dachsundmom

It could be...if I go by CDP, it could be a 10DPO sasquatch, lol. Idk until I see the morning temp. If it were AF, it would be very early.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> NO, bc I got a temp drop...woke up freezing at 3 in the morning and used the adjuster.
> 
> Where is your test?
> 
> Wooly, I agree with CDP as a possible OV day!

:cry::cry:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> It could be...if I go by CDP, it could be a 10DPO sasquatch, lol. Idk until I see the morning temp. If it were AF, it would be very early.

I still believe in the sasqwatch :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Bugger, wish this were easier :cry: I wish you could shine a light over your belly and it started blinking if you're preggo!
Fingers crossed!!!!

My FRER this morning is the same as yesterday's. Not good I think. It is definitely more obvious though than the IC! That same shadow is there again, same as yesterday...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3920.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-58729-58211.png

If anyone cares to look, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, do you see color or just a strip? I cannot tell in the pic.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry for the shadow, couldn't get out of it :blush:

Also, I'm learning something about me and pink test lines on ICs. The ones I had before would appear hours later. The one yesterday? The shadow was there within 5 minutes, and still visible 20 minutes later BUT completely gone by the time I came home from work. So the true evaps for me are the ones that appear hours later, as opposed to yesterday, when there is really HCG floating around.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Chantal, do you see color or just a strip? I cannot tell in the pic.

On the FRER? It's pink. So is the shadow on the IC...
What should I do? Go out and by a couple of boxes of FRERs? They seem to be better with me :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm hoping today is just a blip because you were cold during the night! Otherwise that chart looks great :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, can you just get a beta at work? I think it's a BFP; just get the levels and stop the sticks if you can.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke :hugs: Thank you for mentioning that, it hadn't even crossed my mind :dohh:!!!
Because the FRER isn't darker today, I'm wondering if this is going to go much further though, I might just wait until next Monday, AF should be here by then and if she's not, do the bloods...


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously? Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:blush: I was so caught up in the sticks I didn't think of it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol. I think it's your best bet.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...I'm sure it was just cold...


----------



## Viking15

Junebug, I seriously can't believe you were sticking yourself ASAP! We would kill for that immediacy I think. Get some blood work done on the sly...:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Oh, Dmom, I'm sure your temp did was due to waking up freezing! Unless it's the sasquatch. ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll find out tomorrow; Countdown to Pregnancy says I could've OV a day later, but I don't see it.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yeah, this cycle is the only cycle where FF and CDP agreed on my O date...


----------



## dachsundmom

Bottom line, I think 11DPO is too late for the sasquatch and AF is just early.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Silly Junebug, I suggested you get a beta. You know that's teh only way to know for sure. Sounds like you have preggo brain to me lol. Don't worry about the line still looking light, it's still early.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Bottom line, I think 11DPO is too late for the sasquatch and AF is just early.

11DPO is NOT too late! Look at Indigo's survey on when :bfp: were seen, some women it was much later!!! :hugs: I thought I was getting early AF too 2 days ago... The sasquatch is real :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok doc...but I really do think the later BFPs are from those that might be off on their OV day, lol.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> We'll find out tomorrow; Countdown to Pregnancy says I could've OV a day later, but I don't see it.

If you have some progesterone cream, slather some on. And when you test :bfp:, STILL do it. :) That's my gut feel on it...Ask your p ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, I don't have any and have never used it bc my cycles are regular, I OV on my own, and my lining is very good. I have been through all of the testing; which is a sure sign that I have been at this way too long, lol. 

But, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, I just looked at your chart. Another positive OPK?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, my GP won't order the HCG and I agree with her: based on my HPT faint lines we know it'll be a bit increased, but then what? No further ahead really. If AF is late, then we'll have a better idea this is gonna stick. But until then, I'll just keep POAS (bought 2 boxes of 2 packs FRER, now have 5 at home which should be me to when AF is due, likely Monday)...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, thanks for figuring out the CDP link, I didn't know I could do that with mine :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> SS, I don't have any and have never used it bc my cycles are regular, I OV on my own, and my lining is very good. I have been through all of the testing; which is a sure sign that I have been at this way too long, lol.
> 
> But, thank you for the suggestion!

YW. Just feels like that'll help your temps and the effort this month. FX'ed and more :dust: then...that'll do the trick! 



dachsundmom said:


> SS, I just looked at your chart. Another positive OPK?

And I have pics as proof in my journal :coffee: I simply can't believe it, but I'm having a SEVEN day surge. And this cycle is just pre-natal vitamins, pre-seed/soft cups. I'm going to test AGAIN this afternoon. If it's still positive, I'll see about BD tonite.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Ok doc...but I really do think the later BFPs are from those that might be off on their OV day, lol.

Or late implantation, it can happen as late as 10DPO, which means it takes another 2-4 days for enough HCG to be in blood/urine :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs: You are welcome Chantal!

I figured you were going to draw your own sample, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs: You are welcome Chantal!
> 
> I figured you were going to draw your own sample, lol.

No, I actually am very good at not being my own doctor... The only exception is my bad urinary tract infections. For THOSE I call in my own scripts, can barely walk let alone go wait in ER for hours :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

All right then sasquatch believers, tell me this...is the supposed dip the day of implantation or the day prior? Lol

SS, I don't think you've ovualted yet, but it seems that your body is trying...for whateve reason your eggy is taking its time, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

No silly! Today was because you were cold :haha:
The implantation is the first dip :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke...you know I only got my BFP at 13DPO so....don't be silly ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes ladies, lol.

You know bc I have totally lost my mind, I have just bought a reading from Jenny renny, lol. She said it could take 3 days to get it back, so we'll see if she's right or not.


----------



## LLbean

OMG....maybe I need more readings too HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

I figured why not? Lol I've nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## LLbean

just the cash, right? ;-) heck if they are on the cheap-o end I go for it too


----------



## dachsundmom

Jenny Renny is $10...with the exchange to Canada it was $10.39...


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Jenny Renny is $10...with the exchange to Canada it was $10.39...

ok, email me her link! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Done, lol


----------



## Conina

Junebug_CJ said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Have a great time Jodes!!
> 
> I hate waiting to ovulate - I know other people say different but I MUCH prefer the 2ww - it's shorter for a start!!
> 
> I agree, for me waiting to ovulate longer! 17-20 days! But only 11-12 days for my LP!Click to expand...

Yep, probably Cd20 for OV for me and then 13 LP. Haven't even started my OPK's yet as I know there's no use!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi:


----------



## Indigo77

Your temp is not adjusted, is it?


----------



## Indigo77

What time do u usually get up?


----------



## LLbean

:-=:-=:-=


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine? Yes...I woke up freezing at 3 am and never really got back to sleep, so I adjusted it to my normal 5:30 time, lol.

Why did you discard another temp?


----------



## dachsundmom

I did take it again at my regular time and the temp was where I expected it to be...97.81

I figured I'd better go with the adjusted one.


----------



## Indigo77

Got up twice last night, both times for a couple of hours, went back to bed at 7:30am the last time, slept in until 10ish..... :blush:

I think I should just ignore my temps this cycle....my sleep has been shit...variable waking times, too....and I have not been adjusting my temps as an experiment, which I now regret....Yada, yada, yada....

DH tried to wake me for a morning

Spoiler
hump,
 but I guess I pushed him off me and told him to

Spoiler


Spoiler
phuck off...

(no recollection of it at all)....:blush:

What was your actual temp?


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Actual temp was 96.72


----------



## LLbean

Dmom....TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol! I told my DH last night that my uterus needs an inhabitant and if I have to IVF it next cycle, he can live with it. Lol


----------



## Indigo77

What is that positive opk at 18 dpo last cycle about?


----------



## dachsundmom

The only thing I can figure was that I had another surge right before AF...not uncommon, most women don't find them bc they are not looking for LH at that time.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> The only thing I can figure was that I had another surge right before AF...not uncommon, most women don't find them bc they are not looking for LH at that time.

Never heard of that one.....so, u just had the urge to poas?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been dying to see if an OPK will pick up HCG, which I guess they can. So sometimes I just take both, lol. The OPK should be the last to pick up the hormone, bc most of them will not register under 25...but hell, I figure why not, lol.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Mine? Yes...I woke up freezing at 3 am and never really got back to sleep, so I adjusted it to my normal 5:30 time, lol.
> 
> Why did you discard another temp?

Seems like more soy effects...especially with that lowered temp.


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, I totally agree. That's why the lower temps haven't really bothered me. I am not estrogen dominant anyway, so I saw no risk in trying it. I did get an earlier ovulation, which really is fine. Tamoxifen gave me a very long LP...18 days, so I didn't want to go there again, lol.

Clomid isn't for me either.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm I was thinking of POAS using OPKs tonight, just out of curiosity. Refuse to do another HPT until tomorrow morning and even then I'm hesitating now...


----------



## dachsundmom

JB, just don't be alarmed if the OPK is negative.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

K, promise :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I got predictions from Jenny and Cheri, here they are :)

Wishing you all the best of luck now and in the near future :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I have 4 FRERs sitting in my office. I am having major problems concentrating, so I needed to POAS. Here is the pic. Is it getting darker or am I just having wishful thinking? I don't have my morning stick here to compare to. This test line appeared instantly, as the pee was moving upwards (and at same time as control line) - sorry if TMI :blush:, whereas this morning it took about 30 seconds after the control line had shown up to appear. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0432.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> So I have 4 FRERs sitting in my office. I am having major problems concentrating, so I needed to POAS. Here is the pic. Is it getting darker or am I just having wishful thinking? I don't have my morning stick here to compare to. This test line appeared instantly, as the pee was moving upwards (and at same time as control line) - sorry if TMI :blush:, whereas this morning it took about 30 seconds after the control line had shown up to appear. What do you think?

definitely darker Junebug!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

OMG that looks so awesome. Much darker then the others. Congrats to you. I think you got it :) :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It IS so much easier to spot on pics now, which is reassuring me...


----------



## dachsundmom

It's darker!


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> So I have 4 FRERs sitting in my office. I am having major problems concentrating, so I needed to POAS. Here is the pic. Is it getting darker or am I just having wishful thinking? I don't have my morning stick here to compare to. This test line appeared instantly, as the pee was moving upwards (and at same time as control line) - sorry if TMI :blush:, whereas this morning it took about 30 seconds after the control line had shown up to appear. What do you think?

def DARKER!!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I see it! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I must admit that I could not see it on my iPad screen yesterday...but I definitely see this one....and without enlarging or squinting or tilting.....

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Indigo, I love your honesty :hugs: I had a really hard time seeing the lines on the pics, and I hoped you ladies weren't thinking I was imagining things, they were really there in RL. This one reassures me that I'm not losing my marbles! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So the big question, do I call this a :bfp:??


----------



## dachsundmom

You already know the answer to that. lol


----------



## Indigo77

JB...you're going to have a 2 year old and a newborn at the same time....


----------



## LLbean

June...if that does not look like a BFP to you then I don't know what does girl!


----------



## Indigo77

Yes..

:bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo::bfp:

:bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo::bfp::wohoo::bfp:


----------



## Indigo77

What was your hubby's reaction?


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL Indigo, I love your honesty :hugs: I had a really hard time seeing the lines on the pics, and I hoped you ladies weren't thinking I was imagining things, they were really there in RL. This one reassures me that I'm not losing my marbles! :rofl:

There is a line, but you still have lost your marbles lol

But we all have lost our marbles here.........its quite normal :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK now I can breath a sigh of relief, was freaking out after the FRER this morning that wasn't any darker...

NOW fingers crossed for DMom!!! I would love to be your bump buddy :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....Who is going to POAS next?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not me...


----------



## babyforus

The pic is much darker than yesterday JB!!! Congrats, definitely BFP:happydance: Enjoy your vacation!!! Dmom was just waiting for you to make it 2 in a row!!! Good luck whenever you test!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yay junebug, way darker!


----------



## Conina

Defo darker jb! Congrats and h&h 9 months! Over to u dmom...


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug - What a difference a day makes. That line is way darker. No mistaking it now. Am so pleased for you. How did DH take the news?

Mon - Am so sorry you had a tough time of it today. Keep thinking BFP that will get you through it hun. 

Dmom - Can fully understand why you would not want to test, tbh i think i will feel the same next cycle albeit probably for different reasons. I know very little about the temping, am really still a FF virgin but would it not make sense to disregard this mornings temp and see what tomorrow brings. Like i said am still so new to this. Sorry if this is bullshit.

AFM - Am having a bad pain day. Have been lying in bed all day out my head on painkillers. I have a busy week next week so i need to rest as much as possible this weekend. No way i want to be confined to bed on my birthday.

Anyone about to test?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, just continue for the rest of the cycle to get used to it, but keep in mind that pain meds will raise your temps.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, just continue for the rest of the cycle to get used to it, but keep in mind that pain meds will raise you temps.

Thanks hun, i hadnt thought about the pain meds. The morphine is constant so ive had it in my system for the last week. The rest i hadnt even thought about. I dont think the temps this month really mean anything anyway and i really only started doing it to get into the habit and getting to grips with FF and charting.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I will fight the urge to play with your chart this cycle, but you have to promise to let me next month! Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> What was your hubby's reaction?

"Hmmmmmmm... REALLY?? So right in the middle of my exams?"

:dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What was your hubby's reaction?
> 
> "Hmmmmmmm... REALLY?? So right in the middle of my exams?"
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh DH!! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Digi positive, says 1-2 weeks. And I tried a different brand of ICs! Completely blank :wacko: since last night I've peed on 4 ICs (all blank or a shadow only), 2 FRERs both positive and the digi also positive. Curious to see when the ICs will clue in. I'm shocked they are less sensitive, I expected the opposite based on what I had read!


----------



## LLbean

So happy for you June!!!

Keep posting the pics!!!!


----------



## babyforus

Junebug_CJ said:


> Digi positive, says 1-2 weeks. And I tried a different brand of ICs! Completely blank :wacko: since last night I've peed on 4 ICs (all blank or a shadow only), 2 FRERs both positive and the digi also positive. Curious to see when the ICs will clue in. I'm shocked they are less sensitive, I expected the opposite based on what I had read!

The digi a frer also? I had seen those, they say on the box they check for more than one hormone and are proprietary. Do you think/know if they are a sensitive as the frer?


----------



## dachsundmom

The CB digis that they get in the UK and Canada are much more sensitive than the ones in the States; we also cannot get the ones with the conception indicator. Trust me, I have tried. Lol.

No UK outlet will ship them to me.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ClearBlue Digital! I don't think it is as sensitive as the FRERs based on the % on the info on the side of the box for the same # days before AF is due...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke you can get it on www.well.ca!!!!!


----------



## babyforus

dang that sucks!!- k well that was for the not being able to get the tests. Thanks for the link jb


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> So happy for you June!!!
> 
> Keep posting the pics!!!!

Awwww, love the new pic LL! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you June!!!
> 
> Keep posting the pics!!!!
> 
> Awwww, love the new pic LL! :flower:Click to expand...

Hehehehe thanks...my baby Oliver went to the groomers today so I took that shot as I picked him up...he is too cute right? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke you can get it on www.well.ca!!!!!

Well, even at $30 a box, I had to have three boxes of them, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Brooke you can get it on www.well.ca!!!!!
> 
> Well, even at $30 a box, I had to have three boxes of them, lol.Click to expand...

GOOD GRIEF!!! and how much is shipping? It told me to do over $100 in orders for free shipping ...sheesh I rather have someone buy it at a store and send it to me LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I have been looking for these tests for years; there is one company from the UK that will ship them here, homehealth-UK, but the images of their boxes look very old.


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> I have been looking for these tests for years; there is one company from the UK that will ship them here, homehealth-UK, but the images of their boxes look very old.

Now that you've bought 3 boxes you'll probably get a positive tomorrow lol!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, the monitor I bought two cycles ago was supposed to do that, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I can buy you some ladies! I have PayPal, can take orders :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> The CB digis that they get in the UK and Canada are much more sensitive than the ones in the States; we also cannot get the ones with the conception indicator. Trust me, I have tried. Lol.
> 
> No UK outlet will ship them to me.

You can get one off ebay, I did


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I will fight the urge to play with your chart this cycle, but you have to promise to let me next month! Lol

Play away hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Brooke you can get it on www.well.ca!!!!!
> 
> Well, even at $30 a box, I had to have three boxes of them, lol.Click to expand...

OMG! For 2? They are £8 for two here just now. I would have gladly sent you some rather than have you pay that. 

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I will fight the urge to play with your chart this cycle, but you have to promise to let me next month! Lol

Please play with my chart :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes also happy to post anything from here DMom :hugs:

So what is the story about drinking diet coke? Are you not supposed to when ttc? It's just that IC I go out and don't want to drink then I drink that like last night but then I got in and thought may e that is bad?!?!

Is difficult to go visiting friends when don't know i am ttc and I always have a few drinks with them. 

On another note I went to see the inbetweeners movie last night. Hilarious but I think not everyone's cup of tea! US ladies you will probably not get it over there as the humour I would say is soooo British!


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't realize those tests were that much cheaper in the UK.:cry::cry:

Well, I just have to hope DH doesn't catch on to this one or he might take my computer away, lol.

Wendy and Despie, are you both temping at the same time everyday?

M, die Coke is never good for you, but you will only get a false positive, maybe, oh an HPT if you dip the test directly in the soda itself.:wacko:

When you say very British regarding your movie, do you mean like 'Upstairs, Downstairs' or 'Monty Python?'


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, I'm not sure I could equate it to either of those but here is the trailer so you get a taste - it is basically a bunch of 18 year olds boys who pretty much think of nothing else but :sex:!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3HzTKbsqsY

It's a bit immature but very funny :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

This morning's IC


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't see anything cos it's out of focus - is there a line? :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

If there is a line, it's very very shadowy...I don't think it's worth getting excited over, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

If I hadn't thrown out the test, I'd take another, lol


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I didn't realize those tests were that much cheaper in the UK.:cry::cry:
> 
> Well, I just have to hope DH doesn't catch on to this one or he might take my computer away, lol.
> 
> Wendy and Despie, are you both temping at the same time everyday?
> 
> M, die Coke is never good for you, but you will only get a false positive, maybe, oh an HPT if you dip the test directly in the soda itself.:wacko:
> 
> When you say very British regarding your movie, do you mean like 'Upstairs, Downstairs' or 'Monty Python?'

6:15 on the button. Have used the adjuster twice when i had to get up at 5am for work but other than that as soon as the alarm goes off. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 252716
> 
> 
> This morning's IC

There may be something there. Its better when i look on the ipad but it could well be a shadow. Sorry hun i had to be honest. How does it look in RL?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> If I hadn't thrown out the test, I'd take another, lol


Go P and POAS. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Am wondering if i will O before AF. AF will be due next weekend but from what i have read online my body needs to O first before AF. This makes sense but does not explain when AF was only 2 days late last month and with HCG levels as high as i did i dont think i would have O'd. If i am reading my chart correctly it could be that my body has tried and failed.

tbh i think i would prefer Af to come next week so i can get on to the next cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke your temp went back up!!!
Same here, a bit out of focus - I think I see something but not sure!
Do you have FRERs lying around? My IC is still negative this morning, although FRER has almost same line as yesterday afternoon :wacko:

As for CB digis: I don't know why they are $30 each on the website, in our pharmacies they are around $24. And I'm pretty sure shipping to the US would be pricier from the UK than from Canada. I'm happy to send you some if you want!

I'm learning that FMU may not do it for me: the line this morning is a bit fainter than yesterday afternoon's (but darker than yesterday morning's). Think I need to start POAS in the PM instead! Weird... I have 3 FRERs left, will continue using one per day in PM until they're all used up, I want to see this line get as dark as the control!

Butterfly, I usually drink normally my entire cycle (one alcoholic drink a couple times per week) until I get to 6DPO, when implantation usually starts, until AF arrives, during which time I abstain. RE: diet pops. The second I have a bfp, I avoid aspartame or any other artificial sweeteners...


----------



## shmoo75

Junebug - OMG!!! I'm missing for a couple of weeks and missed your :bfp:!!! Huge congratulations and my fingers are firmly crossed that it is a sticky bean for you.

AFM - me, Oh and DD are at my parents for a week so, can't get on B&B very much let alone test OPK style! My CBFM never went to Peak gave me a couple of days of High's then went to Lows. Did an OPK this morning and it wasn't anywhere near a + I got a very near + on Tues or Wed so will do another one tonight and see what happens as, haven't been able to POAS since Wed evening.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> If there is a line, it's very very shadowy...I don't think it's worth getting excited over, lol.

Ummm Brooke you've seen my FRERs. They are positive. AND the ICs are very very doubtfully so, with only a very very very faint shadowy line. Given what your temp is doing I would use an FRER, you may be having the same IC vs FRER issue I am having! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke your temp went back up!!!
> Same here, a bit out of focus - I think I see something but not sure!
> Do you have FRERs lying around? My IC is still negative this morning, although FRER has almost same line as yesterday afternoon :wacko:
> 
> As for CB digis: I don't know why they are $30 each on the website, in our pharmacies they are around $24. And I'm pretty sure shipping to the US would be pricier from the UK than from Canada. I'm happy to send you some if you want!
> 
> I'm learning that FMU may not do it for me: the line this morning is a bit fainter than yesterday afternoon's (but darker than yesterday morning's). Think I need to start POAS in the PM instead! Weird... I have 3 FRERs left, will continue using one per day in PM until they're all used up, I want to see this line get as dark as the control!
> 
> Butterfly, I usually drink normally my entire cycle (one alcoholic drink a couple times per week) until I get to 6DPO, when implantation usually starts, until AF arrives, during which time I abstain. RE: diet pops. The second I have a bfp, I avoid aspartame or any other artificial sweeteners...

My FMU is always weak so i tend not to use it. I find the 2nd P of the day looks stronger and thats what i have been using on all my IC's in the last month.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If there is a line, it's very very shadowy...I don't think it's worth getting excited over, lol.
> 
> Ummm Brooke you've seen my FRERs. They are positive. AND the ICs are very very doubtfully so, with only a very very very faint shadowy line. Given what your temp is doing I would use an FRER, you may be having the same IC vs FRER issue I am having! :hugs:Click to expand...

WSS.


Go POAS. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, you can have AF without OV...anovulatory cycles are quite common.:hugs:

I do have some Answer tests, but I don't have to pee quite yet, lol. If I had my camera, I could get better pics...but DD has it somewhere.:growlmad:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK will check back in bit to see another pic! AND go hunt down DD for your good camera, this is a necessity given the status of things! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

PICS! PICS! PICS! 

Ok, Im done :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## cebethel

Ok, so I see something on both.........more so the answer test. Really faint, but still there. Someone else look!

Brooke, do you see lines IRL?


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, Idk anymore...I have looked at so many of these over the years, that I can't see anything but a very positive test.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I see a faint line on the Answer test, Brooke is it there in RL???


----------



## cebethel

With some slight tweakage

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz237/PrimliciousGraphics/082011055339-2.jpg

I definitely see a line on the answer test


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke if your temps stay up tomorrow I'd repeat on both... I think there is something going on :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Whatever you girls say, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, I also think I see a bit of a line on the answer but I am the same now, I think that I have seen so many maybe lines and stuff that if I have one, I am just going to wait until it is dark enough to really see. So I think keep optimistic, it could be good, but maybe test again tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If the temp stays up, then maybe I will. But, if the test doesn't indicate anything by tomorrow, I am calling this cycle over, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> If the temp stays up, then maybe I will. But, if the test doesn't indicate anything by tomorrow, I am calling this cycle over, lol

:hugs::hugs: Either way girlie, we're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I didn't see mine clearly until 13dpo...give it another day! FX for you!

And I had my legs up the wall this time, too!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yup, I see a line on the answer one and once it's tweaked I see one on the ic too! Omg!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> If the temp stays up, then maybe I will. But, if the test doesn't indicate anything by tomorrow, I am calling this cycle over, lol

Cycle not over until AF shows!!! Fingers crossed Brooke, your temp in AM will help answer things I think... :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll play the waiting game, lol


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> We'll play the waiting game, lol

If you have a frer or can get one that might be a little clearer. I read on one of the other forums the answer was not as sensitive at least for one lady she was getting bfn on it and bfp on frer. I am going back to look at the pic's again my laptop is not the best screen! Keeping my fingers crossed. You are 12 dpo?:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

11-12DPO...FRER and Answer are from the same manufacturer, they are supposed to be very close.


----------



## babyforus

I didn't know that thanks, I am just learning about charting by looking at peoples that link. I am thinking about trying next month. Yours went up a whole lot compared to this time last month! That is a great sign from what I understand!!! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Dmom I can't see well on those pics...dang it!

My temp went up too but only so it gets ready for a GIGANTIC drop I'm sure. Headache, cramps, spotting...but boobs no longer sore...I think she is showing up tomorrow 

as indicated by today's FRER LOL
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Indigo77

Good God WOMAN! Can't u take a decent picture without shadows? PLEASE! And bigger, too!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I just peed on an IC. FINALLY showing a very very faint band, not just a shadow... Sheesh...


----------



## Indigo77

Picture please....:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Will try, have house guests coming for lunch (it's 12:39PM here), it's still faint, might not show up on pic BUT DH saw it which means it might :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...


----------



## LLbean

come on...PICTURE...Hurry before the guests arrive!!! ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> come on...PICTURE...Hurry before the guests arrive!!! ;-)

 :haha::haha::haha:... no pressure....


----------



## LLbean

hells yeah pressure...if she can type on BNB she can snap a picture .....LOL:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Still finishing coriander carrot soup and spinach salad, sorry, will have to wait :haha:


----------



## LLbean

:saywhat:Arghhhh noooooooooooooooooooo!!:hissy:

:ignore:[-(

..............oh ok....FINE, Be that way!...........alright we will wait :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> hells yeah pressure...if she can type on BNB she can snap a picture .....LOL:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, Idk anymore...I have looked at so many of these over the years, that I can't see anything but a very positive test.

It's not over until the fat :witch: shows up!! :flower:
EDIT: Those temps are back to looking up!!


----------



## amommy

YAY junebugs!! Been waiting to hear about your BFP!


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone today?are u all watching the x factor or wot?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Where is everyone today?are u all watching the x factor or wot?:hugs::hugs:

oh is that why no one is on? good grief! it's lonely here!:shrug:


----------



## amommy

LLBean, I tweaked your test and that pink shadowy thing might just be the start of a line!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amommy

dachund I tweaked yours as well!!
 



Attached Files:







215.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LLbean

amommy said:


> LLBean, I tweaked your test and that pink shadowy thing might just be the start of a line!

HAHAHA you are so cute...no my friend, no shadow or a ghost of a line in person...

It's ok...looking forward to AF so I can start IVF


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone today?are u all watching the x factor or wot?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> oh is that why no one is on? good grief! it's lonely here!:shrug:Click to expand...

I know ,the x factor just started tonite lol then celebrity big brother ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hey we can multi-task!! Although I don't like the new judges...


----------



## cebethel

Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out! 

Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out!
> 
> Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:

with headache...between eminent AF and the thunder storms here there is no way around it LOL

Also having a double date nite tonight ;-) We were going to go see Conan but hubby decided better to go bowling (the movie does not seem to be getting the best reviews) But which one are you going to see?


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out!
> 
> Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:

Me too ,I just went out and got the kids Hop to watch and got me and dh Insidious ,have been wanting to see it for ages since it was in the movies ,it's meant to be really scary,xxxxxxx


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out!
> 
> Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:
> 
> with headache...between eminent AF and the thunder storms here there is no way around it LOL
> 
> Also having a double date nite tonight ;-) We were going to go see Conan but hubby decided better to go bowling (the movie does not seem to be getting the best reviews) But which one are you going to see?Click to expand...

Prob just rent a dvd. I can't be bothered going to the movies lol

DS wants to watch Rio, so prob that, then once he's in bed...........I dunno, maybe a scary movie :thumbup:

DH wants to go see Conan, me? not so much :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out!
> 
> Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:
> 
> Me too ,I just went out and got the kids Hop to watch and got me and dh Insidious ,have been wanting to see it for ages since it was in the movies ,it's meant to be really scary,xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Ooooooooh Insidious.............I saw it, I shall say nothing! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Rio was very cute!

We saw Fright Night yesterday...it was ok

The Change up...I loved that one

Video-wise...hmmm is bridesmaid out yet? that was HILARIOUS!


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Went shopping, didn't last long............too freakin hot out!
> 
> Hows everyone elses weekend going? Might make tonight a movie night :thumbup:
> 
> Me too ,I just went out and got the kids Hop to watch and got me and dh Insidious ,have been wanting to see it for ages since it was in the movies ,it's meant to be really scary,xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooooh Insidious.............I saw it, I shall say nothing! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Will I be able to sleep tonite ,please say no :haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here are the pics as requested:
-VERY faint band on IC this morning (just repeated and got the same)
-3 days of progression. Not sure today afternoon's is darker than yesterday PM though...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3926.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 17









IMG_3930.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Now that I have the chance to post no one is online :haha:


----------



## googly

Awesome pics Junebug, 10 and 11 dpo looking so clear! Wow... congrats again.


----------



## LLbean

I'm online...no one else is though LOL...we have been deserted! Just kidding...it's the weekend, guess it is to be expected.

Any special dance or prayer I can do to make AF show up already? brown stuff started but wish it would just be the Full Flow already so I can get going with this

JB...looking good lines! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## googly

LLB, that might be the cutest dog pic I have ever seen! Sooooo cute... I love the way he/she is sort of looking over at the camera.


----------



## Conina

I'm on and off. But x-factor's over now so we can expect the others soon!


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> LLB, that might be the cutest dog pic I have ever seen! Sooooo cute... I love the way he/she is sort of looking over at the camera...

He is my model ;-) His name is Oliver...such a sweetie too. Anyone that meets him just falls in love with him


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug loving the lines,u are def pregnant lol,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> LLB, that might be the cutest dog pic I have ever seen! Sooooo cute... I love the way he/she is sort of looking over at the camera...
> 
> He is my model ;-) His name is Oliver...such a sweetie too. Anyone that meets him just falls in love with himClick to expand...

I can see why, he is absolutely gorgeous! Just saw the video clip you posted in the other thread as well, lol, awesome :D


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> LLB, that might be the cutest dog pic I have ever seen! Sooooo cute... I love the way he/she is sort of looking over at the camera...
> 
> He is my model ;-) His name is Oliver...such a sweetie too. Anyone that meets him just falls in love with himClick to expand...

I haven't met him, but I love him cause he's soooooo cute!!


----------



## LLbean

thank you!! yes my stinkin' cute puppy...my cat is also quite the catch...VERY handsome...and even sweeter than Oliver if you can believe that
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0323.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAG1669.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0140.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyforus

Hi All, It is hot as heck here too 109 today, uugh. Will it never end? Made a quick run to Walmart and uugh- 

JB- New line is a bit darker imo. The ic is crap though. UUGh Makes me want to use all my frer but I cant just need to wait and be reasonable. I'll keep using ic to poas regularly and just use frer every other day I guess. 

I am either 8 or 9 dpo I thought I was 9 but I guess it could be 8. I got my first pos opk late on the night of Aug. 10 CBFM was low that morning. On the morning of the 11 th I got peak on the CBFM and opk. Had ov cramps that day cant remember if I did on the 10th. By late evening on the 11th it was starting to go down on the opk the line was lighter than the control. CBFM said peak again on the 12th but I think that is standard. What do you think? Ov 11th or 12th? Any ideas?


----------



## babyforus

LL- Isnt it just freakin ironic that you have spent probably months wanting af to stay away and now that it just needs to get here its just taking its sweet 'ol time... Hopefully your's will come soon and mine will stay away. Good luck! Cute kitty btw


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, the IC is crap for me. AND I had 2 different brands LOL... I'm going out to buy more FRERs tonight, DH asked me to justify cost: I need to see that line getting darker... I will continue using the ICs, my goal is to have that test line as dark as control on those too!!!

I would go with O on 12th, just to err on side of caution... Do you temp? That is the only way to truly know when you O...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Beautiful cat LL, what's his/her name?


----------



## babyforus

No I didn't know about temping until I found this site. I am considering it for next month if I don't get my bfp. I have been looking at a few charts to try and get a feel for it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Just catching up again but does seem a bit like a ghost town here! 

JB the lines look great :thumbup:

LL that dog is soooo cute :awww:

Hope wooly is ok :(


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Beautiful cat LL, what's his/her name?

That's my Dusty  He is the best!


----------



## cebethel

Butterfly67 said:


> Just catching up again but does seem a bit like a ghost town here!
> 
> JB the lines look great :thumbup:
> 
> LL that dog is soooo cute :awww:
> 
> Hope wooly is ok :(

No one has heard from Wooly? :(


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> LL- Isnt it just freakin ironic that you have spent probably months wanting af to stay away and now that it just needs to get here its just taking its sweet 'ol time... Hopefully your's will come soon and mine will stay away. Good luck! Cute kitty btw

you know it...but it's coming...MAYOR headcahe today which usually means tomorrow I should have a "visit"

thanks yes I love my Dusty (Kitty) and my baby Oliver (puppy) ...the boys I want in pets, for babies...well I prefer girls hehehehe


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Yup, the IC is crap for me. AND I had 2 different brands LOL... I'm going out to buy more FRERs tonight, DH asked me to justify cost: I need to see that line getting darker... I will continue using the ICs, my goal is to have that test line as dark as control on those too!!!
> 
> I would go with O on 12th, just to err on side of caution... Do you temp? That is the only way to truly know when you O...

I would justify the cost with peace of mind! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Temping is what conceived Zoëlle and now this one, LOL... I don't know how long it would have taken otherwise. For Zoë we didn't use OPKs, but this time around I did... And I hope you're right about today's being a bit darker, I don't really see it now but maybe tomorrow morning it'll be more obvious as the test dries...

What's up with Wooly? No one hear from her today? I hope everything is OK!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Are you still POAS Eva? Or now that you are past the end of your normal LP you've stopped?


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> What's up with Wooly? No one hear from her today? I hope everything is OK!!!

her last posts were Yesterday... she may be having fun out there, being the weekend and all :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly has me worried! :nope:

I am thinking she might have a migraine...if something is wrong, I hope it's only that.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

This evening's IC.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Pic isn't there Brooke!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BTW did you see my "barely there" IC and 3 comparison FRERs I posted a few pages back?


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...PICTURES!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...give me a minute!


----------



## babyforus

The suspense is killing me......


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't make the pic bigger!

Chantal, the FRs look perfect!:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Arghhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke I see a shadow!!! That's how my ICs started!!!


----------



## babyforus

It looks like a flash whiteout..... at least on my screen the area around it also looks white.... Help dmom what do you see?


----------



## babyforus

Thanks JB my damn laptop.....


----------



## babyforus

Dmom need frer!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a shadow IRL.


----------



## babyforus

Sweet!!!! How exciting!!!! In the time limit? JB just started getting a line on her ic today but her frer showed lines day before yesterday. :dust: This is so exciting!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke I think this is it!!!! Any AF-like symptoms??


----------



## dachsundmom

I always get AF symptoms right after OV, so that's not unusual, but they went away after yesterday's temp drop.

I am nowhere close to getting my hopes up.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Brooke there is definately a second line on your ic. That's a BFP!


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> I always get AF symptoms right after OV, so that's not unusual, but they went away after yesterday's temp drop.
> 
> I am nowhere close to getting my hopes up.[/QUOTE
> 
> I understand! My hopes are all up for you!!! Maybe it'll be easier that way then you can get all excited in a day or two when you get a clearer line!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: I can understand your reservations but it's good AF symptoms went away :hugs: I'm hopeful for this cycle for you! Will you test again in AM if your temp stays up?


----------



## dachsundmom

If the temp stays up, yes.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK! In the meantime I'll be sending you some beanie vibes :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Me Too!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

In the meantime, can someone tell me how to load a pic so it's larger? I upload them from my desktop and use the paperclip icon.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> In the meantime, can someone tell me how to load a pic so it's larger? I upload them from my desktop and use the paperclip icon.

Photobucket

There is an android photo bucket app you can use also :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I upload through "Go Advanced", "Manage attachments", is that what you're doing.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Or Photobucket, though that adds an extra step!


----------



## SweetPickles

I was hoping you'd post a test today!

I definitely see the shadow, too - but I understand not wanting to get your hopes up yet. All my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Rashaa

Hey guys, I just started the OPK's today, and my test line is fainter than the control, but obvious.....I will test daily morning/pm to see if I can see a surge...[for LH]..my question is ...has this happened to anyone else? faint line then progressively darker?

tia,


----------



## cebethel

Rashaa said:


> Hey guys, I just started the OPK's today, and my test line is fainter than the control, but obvious.....I will test daily morning/pm to see if I can see a surge...[for LH]..my question is ...has this happened to anyone else? faint line then progressively darker?
> 
> tia,

Yes, I think that is quite common. I know it happened to me each cycle, but it was eventually positive :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

B...

We need a better picture...larger with more light, please....?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will head upstairs soon, pee on another one and try and play with the pics...


----------



## dachsundmom

Brb...like 10-15 minutes, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Brb...like 10-15 minutes, lol

*waits* :shock:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok.....:coffee:

You're such a chick....making us wait....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ackkkkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:coffee:.......... :paper:............:loo:...........:beer:


----------



## Indigo77

:sex:..........:loo:.......:wine:


----------



## Indigo77

:iron:.........:dishes:.........:mail:.............:sex:........:telephone:...........:book:.........:juggle:



:flasher::flasher::flasher:


----------



## Mon_n_john

:laundry::iron::shower::sad2::brat::test:


----------



## Indigo77

:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Indigo77

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## cebethel

Where she go to pee? Timbuktoo??

*waits*


----------



## Indigo77

:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did this work? I can't even get a full control line now, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

No, I can't see a pic. And wow, you are the second Brooke to test today with a defective test!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...let me try this again!


----------



## Indigo77

:loo:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-20_20-29-40_688.jpg

Now?


----------



## Indigo77

What do u see? I can't see shit on this iPad screen...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm guys, you can tell me you don't see it! Lol

I don't either, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, ok, I don't see it. But let it dry, you might see something a few hours from now.


----------



## Indigo77

We can see u stalking, girls! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

IC's suck........

They suck A LOT!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> IC's suck........
> 
> They suck A LOT!

It's ok! :hugs:

I have been at this a long time; I know my odds.:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

What r u peeing on tomorrow morning? 

Do u have any fancier tests?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> IC's suck........
> 
> They suck A LOT!
> 
> It's ok! :hugs:
> 
> I have been at this a long time; I know my odds.:flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Its not fair.......it really isnt :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

If there is no significant temp drop, I have one Answer brand, 50 crappy ICs, and a Walmart down the road, lol.

Might as well use an OPK in the morning too.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, if your temp stays up tomorrow AM please use another test, these ICs suck for me too :hugs: I swear I saw a shadow on the other one, I *think* I see one too on this one, but at this point, with my darker FRER lines, I still don't have more than a very faint IC test line... So you could be experiencing the same issue with IC HPT :hugs:

For the record, I peed on an IC OPK for fun, and it it 75% the intensity of the control and much darker than the IC HPT. :wacko: 

AND I'm out of IC HPTs!!! Have only 2 left, no way I can buy more on eBay and get them Monday :wacko: Only 2 FRERs left too, will use one tomorrow afternoon and another Monday afternoon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I hate to even think of it in terms of 'fair.' I am meant to have the life that I do and it's pretty damn good!:flower:

If I ever say the words 'it's not fair' I want someone to swing the bat at me!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chantal, can you get Answer strip HPTs in Canada? They are a good alternative to an IC, but I have a hard time finding them here. I think it's 15 or 20 strips for about $20.


----------



## cebethel

I vote you torch the IC's.........go for answer & FRER


I knew Walmart would come in handy one day


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm looking now...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Totally agree with Eva!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can't seem to find them online. They definitely don't sell them in pharmacies here :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

For the record, there is a very fain shadow on that test...but I don't count it for much. It took forever for me to even get that control line.


----------



## dachsundmom

Lord knows i hate Walmart, but do you have them in Canada? If so, they do make a +/- test that is purple dye, not blue...they come in single test packs and are about $5. What you guys pay for FR there is expensive; I can get a 3 pack for $11.97.


----------



## Mon_n_john

You should use another one. That one sounds like it was defective. Sometimes mine have half the absorbent material coming out. It happens.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes we do have Walmart, I hate it too :haha:
BUT I can go tomorrow morning after my 7km run and get some, I'll just confirm online that they sell HPTs too. Thanks Brooke!


----------



## dachsundmom

Walmart fills a need and I live in a town of 17k people; the most exciting thing here was when the Super Walmart opened, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

They only sell ClearBlue if I can rely on the online info :-( I might still go have a peek...


----------



## Viking15

Does anyone know how the tests actually work? I am curious. I know they detect the hcg in the urine, but how do they do that? Also, how does the control line work?


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> They only sell ClearBlue if I can rely on the online info :-( I might still go have a peek...

How can a Walmart have only one brand of test? Mine has a whole aisle of them mixed in with the condoms....I just caught the irony in that. Lol. :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Brooke it opens at 7AM, should be done my run by 9:30 so I'll go check :hugs: Thanks! I'll be looking at your temp chart though first thing before I leave :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, even my Walmart is 24 hours, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Why don't u go get a FRER, Brooke?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Not many places are open 24 hours here... More so in Montreal, grocery stores, and some pharmacies both here and in Montreal. Definitely not department stores! Sometimes I wish they were, like tonight :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Why don't u go get a FRER, Brooke?

BINGO! That is what walmart is for................ convenience :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, even my Walmart is 24 hours, lol.

I wonder who exactly goes to walmart at say 2 or 3 in the morning? And what are they getting? Would they be strolling the aisles just looking? lol


----------



## babyforus

I don't know about there but our walmart sells alot more in the store than they show online. I guess because of the online store it may not all be available to deliver? IDK why... but I have a love hate relation ship with them I love to hate them! Try to avoid it as much as possible! :muaha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hell, even my Walmart is 24 hours, lol.
> 
> I wonder who exactly goes to walmart at say 2 or 3 in the morning? And what are they getting? Would they be strolling the aisles just looking? lolClick to expand...

If I see any type of line tomorrow, I will buy some FRER at Target, lol.

I try to avoid Walmart as best I can; I am the person there at 3am if I go, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I am the definite weirdo here then, I love walmart! lol


----------



## Rashaa

Just jumping in to say that we need a hubby commiserate board :haha: as I had hubby look at a strip tonight, and he's like, no hun, there's two lines...then he said in exact quote, lets' BD so you can join the legs up the wall group
hahahahahahahha

OMG what have I started lol. He's actually a little pessimistic coz of the submucosal fibroid I have, but I said hey! I had two before and knowing had one with it, maybe it won't be a problem, let's at least try..he agreed.... :dust: for all


----------



## babyforus

Somebody's got to:thumbup:. Ours is always understaffed, occasionally dirty, overcrowded, UUGh. Get DH to go there if I can, or DD.


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Somebody's got to:thumbup:. Ours is always understaffed, occasionally dirty, overcrowded, UUGh. Get DH to go there if I can, or DD.

I think you pretty much described every single walmart :haha: 

I have a stash of hand sanitizer in the car! lol Both in a gel & a foam :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Rashaa said:


> Just jumping in to say that we need a hubby commiserate board :haha: as I had hubby look at a strip tonight, and he's like, no hun, there's two lines...then he said in exact quote, lets' BD so you can join the legs up the wall group
> hahahahahahahha
> 
> OMG what have I started lol. He's actually a little pessimistic coz of the submucosal fibroid I have, but I said hey! I had two before and knowing had one with it, maybe it won't be a problem, let's at least try..he agreed.... :dust: for all

Legs up the wall! :thumbup:

Sending :dust::dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BROOKE...IF you get a line tomorrow? Girl you better have that FRER ready to go with the FMU!!!! COME ON NOW!!!!

We are all rooting for you!!!


----------



## amommy

LLbean said:


> BROOKE...IF you get a line tomorrow? Girl you better have that FRER ready to go with the FMU!!!! COME ON NOW!!!!
> 
> We are all rooting for you!!!

^^^WSS!!


----------



## amommy

HAHA strolling the aisles at 2-3 AM.. The worst ones are those that bring their kids in at that hour, like WHAT THE H are you thinking?? 

Last time I went to walmart I could have been pictured on the "people of walmart" commercial.. hehe.. I had jammie bottoms on, and a tank top without a bra.. I was a sight!! So I talked to the "greeter" lady and she said her mom always comes to her store in her night coat.. and she told her "mom, I work here, Can you imagine what my boss must think???" hahaha now that was funny

Brooke.. go get a test hun, the suspense is killing us!


----------



## cebethel

Oh, I just remembered that FR has a $2 off printable coupon on their website :thumbup:

https://www.firstresponse.com/early-pregnancy-test.asp?utm_source=The_Bump&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=6Day_119_FRO_TheBump_Fertilitytool_300x250&utm_campaign=First_Response_Q1_2011

Look on the right of the page :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: back later!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: back later!

Hi butterfly,how are you!.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

any idea how many non O cycles you can have in a row? I have a horrible feeling that I haven't O'd for the last 2 cycles and this one:nope::cry: This is the 3rd cycle on the trot that I haven't had a Peak on my CBFM and 1st cycle of not having a right on + OPK. I will have to make the effort and temp from next cycle to give me a better idea.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo, there is no set rule, but I would suggest you temp to know for sure.:hugs::hugs:

It's not as tricky as it seems and will really help you figure out what your body is doing.


----------



## shmoo75

Its going to be fun when DD has a really bad night but, they are few so must just remember to keep my BBT on my bedside cabinet. How are you doing today Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_07-16-50_892.jpg

Can I please stop POAS now? I think we can call this cycle over! :flower:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_07-16-50_892.jpg
> 
> Can I please stop POAS now? I think we can call this cycle over! :flower:

WHy? Unless I am losing it I can definately see a second line on the Answer test!!


----------



## Desperado167

Awk mom,off course u can stop poas but your chart still looks good ,are u due af tomorrow?xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Mer, I can't tell IRL...it should be way visible by now if my implant dip was at 8DPO. I just can't keep doing this, lol. I'm going cross eyed! And that's really hard for an Asian to do, I might add!


----------



## dachsundmom

Despe, if I have another 18LP, it could still be a week to AF, lol


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Here..
Never mind...for some reason even though I have edited the pic and I can see it on PB it is still coming up the original picture..:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Do u know wot mom I can too ,it's very pale but it's there,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

drives you nuts doesn't it Dmom? I have a feeling you will carry on poas until you get :bfp: or :witch: I really hope its the former not the latter.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> Oh, I just remembered that FR has a $2 off printable coupon on their website :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.firstresponse.com/early-pregnancy-test.asp?utm_source=The_Bump&utm_medium=banner&utm_content=6Day_119_FRO_TheBump_Fertilitytool_300x250&utm_campaign=First_Response_Q1_2011
> 
> Look on the right of the page :thumbup:

Darn it, printed it then realized it's for US only :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke call me crazy but I think I still see that shadow on the IC as well... And your temp this morning!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here are the morning photos... I can see this morning's FRER being darker so I'm feeling a bit better today.

The IC is still barely there (blue). But the IC OPK on the other hand is clearly positive :haha: Figures... Glad I only have 1 IC HPT left, won't be buying those again...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3940.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 16









IMG_3931.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dachsundmom

They look really good Chantal!


----------



## babyforus

Ok Brooke, Love the name it's also my daughters! I can see it too! On the frer! :happydance: We could all be blind but I certainly hope not! Will make it difficult for me to drive to work, lol.

JB- Crazy opk is better maybe I will have to start trying those also


----------



## cebethel

I got early morning eye goo.........I have one eye closed cause its so blurry lol Ack, and corner eye crusties :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did Austin bring a bug home from school?


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...if you want to stop then do. But its not over till AF shows up

JB...love the lines


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Did Austin bring a bug home from school?

Not yet.....lol But, he will! :(

I always have eye goo.......not a lot. Nothing like Jack Black in Shallow Hal & his contagious conjunctivitis ( aka vaseline) lol


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Mer, I can't tell IRL...it should be way visible by now if my implant dip was at 8DPO. I just can't keep doing this, lol. I'm going cross eyed! And that's really hard for an Asian to do, I might add!

Maybe your dip wasn't until 11dpo? I have no idea about temping so no clue, just a thought :)


----------



## dachsundmom

You have got to be kidding me! This is the result of the reading I ordered from Jenny Renny on Friday. :growlmad:

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 2nd.

Jennifer


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> You have got to be kidding me! This is the result of the reading I ordered from Jenny Renny on Friday. :growlmad:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 2nd.
> 
> Jennifer

So another one for August!! You're gonna need more FRER lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> You have got to be kidding me! This is the result of the reading I ordered from Jenny Renny on Friday. :growlmad:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 2nd.
> 
> Jennifer

well no witch for you yet so...keep on testing!!!!:haha:


----------



## babyforus

Dmom- Have you tried an opk? JB's was light the first few days if I remember right. If you have one you could try that. 

I MIGHT be starting to see something on my frer but only when I hold it to the light. It almost looks like if you could see where the line would be if it was positive... at least that is what dh says. When I pulled out all the other negatives though you could not see even that so I still have hope. My opk has a 2nd light line though. Trying not to get too excited because I know there is a big chance its just my brain. I am trying for a pic but I don't think anyone will be able to see anything I have to look at it just right to see it.


----------



## Jennjenn

Fx for you babyforus!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My OPK this morning was 80% positive.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My OPK this morning was 80% positive.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Def a good sign,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> My OPK this morning was 80% positive.

OMG, OMG and your temp went up!!! I understand now not wanting to get too excited!!! But everything looks positive for you!!! I wish I was temping!


----------



## dachsundmom

I got a positive OPK last cycle right before AF...I am not due for the bit*h for another week, so hell if I know, lol.


----------



## babyforus

I am just learning about charting.... This month you have only had 2 temp dip's. Last month by this time you had 4. Is that difference significant? Could you have had 2 implantation dips? Your temp's seem steadier overall. You haven't come close to coverline though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Last month was a medicated cycle; I was on Tamoxifen, so I really wouldn't compare the temps.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom....I will say it again...no AF=Still in the game...SO if AF is not due for another week then technically you should wait till then to get the BFP?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well girls, I got an 80% positive OPK this morning, CP and CM are like close to OV and I had a temp dip.

What are the chances of a second OV? If I get another temp rise tomorrow, should I move my x-hairs?


----------



## babyforus

Hopefully they will attach I think so anyway. Don't feel bad when you don't see anything. I can't.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2427.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 17









DSCN2422.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 18









DSCN2423.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - I know it ended badly but i was gettin negative tests right up to 14dpo. The first positive was on Frer at 15dpo. I never got a positive on an IC until after the CP. Your prediction may still come through. I would never count anyone out now until after the AF due date and i know that this is said over and over but this proves it. hang in there hun.

Junebug - The lines are so clear now. Its amazing the difference in just a few days.

babyforus - Post a pic anyway hun. You never know we might see a 2nd line.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can on the IC...please take the FR pic with the test laying flat on a white surface.


----------



## Wendyk07

babyforus - You posted as i typed. LOL

Its easier to see if its on a whilte background. I definately see the line on the OPK and maybe a shadow on the 2nd frer pic.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I can on the IC...please take the FR pic with the test laying flat on a white surface.

Ditto.


I need to type faster. lol


----------



## babyforus

Ok I will the ic is a opk though. My camera is jacked it'll take me a few minute. I can only see something at an angle though so...


----------



## LLbean

My last one was also on an angle and it was more obvious the next day so PLEASE picture on a flat white surface


----------



## Desperado167

Babyforus There is def a line on the first test ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

babyforus said:


> Ok I will the ic is a opk though. My camera is jacked it'll take me a few minute. I can only see something at an angle though so...

I definately saw a hint of something on the 2nd frer pic hun. Everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/c9d39fd8.jpg

Brooke....

I don't see anything on the IC, but I do see part of a line on the other one.
I don't know how to draw on a pic, but I tried to get closer up.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/c9d39fd8.jpg
> 
> I don't see anything on the IC, but I do see part of a line on the other one.
> I don't know how to draw on a pic, but I tried to get closer up.

ok we need a pic with real light and no flash please! ;-)


----------



## LLbean

babyforus...also if you can get a closer take


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can on the IC...please take the FR pic with the test laying flat on a white surface.
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> 
> I need to type faster. lolClick to expand...

Ditto


----------



## babyforus

I'm really trying guys. you are not going to believe this but I've lost it... i was carrying it around looking at it from different angles and I cant freaking find it :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:. Im getting dh to help lol


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> I'm really trying guys. you are not going to believe this but I've lost it... i was carrying it around looking at it from different angles and I cant freaking find it :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:. Im getting dh to help lol

you lost the HPT????


----------



## babyforus

i know i know... lol should give you a good laugh!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, AF is still not here, you had that shadow on IC HPT, 80% on IC OPK and maybe a line on the Answer. I think you're still in the game!!!

Guess what? I am not only a soy convert this month, but also a Walmart convert :haha: 2 FRERs for $15.47 (compared to $23.99 at the drug store) and 2 CB digis for $23.99 (compared to $26.99 at the drugstore). Bought the last 3 boxes of 2 FRERs they had on the shelf and 1 CB digi double pack. Will use 1 CB digi per week (so next one is this Thursday), and continue using the FRERs on FMU until the line is as dark as control. Oh and the IC OPKs...

Babyforus, I definitely see something on the OPK, but it's very faint... I have faint OPKs most of my cycle until my LH surge, so I'm not sure what that means for you... I think I see a faint line on the fancier test too though so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> i know i know... lol should give you a good laugh!

My step father lost his teeth once, so losing an hpt isn't so bad :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I could only brighten the pic to this.

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_07-16-50_892-1.jpg


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke, AF is still not here, you had that shadow on IC HPT, 80% on IC OPK and maybe a line on the Answer. I think you're still in the game!!!
> 
> Guess what? I am not only a soy convert this month, but also a Walmart convert :haha: 2 FRERs for $15.47 (compared to $23.99 at the drug store) and 2 CB digis for $23.99 (compared to $26.99 at the drugstore). Bought the last 3 boxes of 2 FRERs they had on the shelf and 1 CB digi double pack. Will use 1 CB digi per week (so next one is this Thursday), and continue using the FRERs on FMU until the line is as dark as control. Oh and the IC OPKs...
> 
> Babyforus, I definitely see something on the OPK, but it's very faint... I have faint OPKs most of my cycle until my LH surge, so I'm not sure what that means for you... I think I see a faint line on the fancier test too though so fingers crossed!!!

See? Walmart is good for something! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Walmart is always the cheapest for everything, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Brightening makes it worse in this case...

Please test again....?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I could only brighten the pic to this.
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_07-16-50_892-1.jpg

now it's too bright LOL

get in closer on the FRER please ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

I will test again in the morning; DH is buying the FR, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AWESOME!!! I still see that shadow on the IC Brooke, same as mine...


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> I will test again in the morning; DH is buying the FR, lol

i can see it on the frer :thumbup: hope u get a lovely clear line in the morning.


----------



## cebethel

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Ok I found it.. After almost having a meltdown. Picture will be along asap


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:

yup...very faint but I see it


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> You have got to be kidding me! This is the result of the reading I ordered from Jenny Renny on Friday. :growlmad:
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of August from a cycle that begins in July. The baby shows as boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of May 2012 - specific reference to the 4th and 2nd.
> 
> Jennifer

dmom, i'm counting on jenny renny and her prediction too this month. [-o&lt;
let's hope she's right :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup Eva, see it too now, thanks!!!


----------



## babyforus

Ok here they are
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2428.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 13









DSCN2429.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 14









DSCN2431.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I see a faint line on the last pic :flower:
Will you test again tomorrow morning?


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg it's all kicking off here! 

Hi despie, I'm good thanks, nice to see you back after your lovely holiday :hugs:

DMom an 80% opk is very interesting! I did an opk just for a laugh a out 4 days ago and it was completely white so it must mean something lol!

Babyforus, fingers crossed, I can't really see these pics on my phone. Will have to wait til you all test again tomorrow. 

X


----------



## babyforus

They look pretty negative! I swear there is a faint line on a angle but still have to look hard. If I hadn't been taking them for days to see what the others looked like I wouldn't even have hope!


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Ok here they are

https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/BABYFORUS-NEGATIVE.jpg

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, do you have an unused FR still? If so, can you take a photo of it please? I'd like to know if the antibody strip will show in a pic and on an invert.

Don't pee on it, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

BFU...I can see something.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, do you have an unused FR still? If so, can you take a photo of it please? I'd like to know if the antibody strip will show in a pic and on an invert.
> 
> Don't pee on it, lol

No, I ran out and just never bought anymore :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, I will take pics of mine prior to peeing on it after DH gets them.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi butterfly,:flower:babyforus and Brooke ,good luck for tomorrow,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

I am very hesitantly excited!! This the first time there has been a hint of anything although I am only 9 or 10 dpo, since you predicted twins I thought there might be enough hcg to tell early, lol. Plus I have never been that good with waiting....


----------



## babyforus

thanks Despie! You test next week don't you?


----------



## babyforus

I have one will it make it no good for me to use tomorrow if I open it and take pic's?


----------



## dachsundmom

A strong test line doesn't mean you have a multiple pregnancy or that you don't have a strong singleton. Everyone is different.


----------



## sumatwsimit

babyforus said:


> They look pretty negative! I swear there is a faint line on a angle but still have to look hard. If I hadn't been taking them for days to see what the others looked like I wouldn't even have hope!

i've got a HUGE screen in my home office :haha: and on the first pic i can see a line no probs. definitely hope, try to get a good night's sleep tonight and do another in the morn.

crikey, like butterfly said, it's kicking off in here this evening. i'm sooooo jealous you all have sticks to pee on coz my DH has taken them off me until end of next week. (actually he's flown to romania on business and taken them all with him....)so, im spending my time looking at everyone elses sticks to console me and feed my obsession. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't open it...just take the pic! 

Oh, if you mean just the package, it's fine. Just don't tear apart the casing.


----------



## LLbean

BFU...I see it here...:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2429.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyforus

sumatwsimit- Thanks! My laptop apparently has a crappy screen because I cant see anything!

LL- Thanks

Dmom- Here is the pic of the unused one. Let us know what you figure out plz!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2432.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2433.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6









DSCN2434.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyforus

LL- Thanks for the line. Can you see color in the pic? Is that how you can make the mark?


----------



## dachsundmom

The fact that I cannot see the antibody strip on a dry test is a good sign BFU!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:

Yep....that's what I saw on the Answer brand....:winkwink:


----------



## babyforus

Good for both of us I think! Well hopefully it'll be a bit more obvious tomorrow!!!


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....Where is your DH?


----------



## Indigo77

He'll get extra points if he shakes a leg....


----------



## dachsundmom

He's taking a shower and I can't be too hard on him this morning bc he cooked breakfast, lol.

This time the pancakes were edible. Last Sunday, not so much.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok.....Mr. Pancakes is taking a shower....cuz he has to be clean to go get tests....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Ok.....Mr. Pancakes is taking a shower....cuz he has to be clean to go get tests....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> He's taking a shower and I can't be too hard on him this morning bc he cooked breakfast, lol.
> 
> This time the pancakes were edible. Last Sunday, not so much.

Awk bless him,well dh is exhausted today because he didnt take his macca and horny goats weed yesterday and today ,have just got him to take one but had to promise I wud keep my side of the bargain and bd tonite :growlmad::brat:


----------



## babyforus

I will probably test every day til I go to the doc on Wed. I had a consult appt with my ob scheduled for Wed to talk about tests and stuff to make sure I didn't need progesterone and that kind of stuff. I am having a hard time not testing again now, lol. I know I need to just wait til tomorrow though.


----------



## babyforus

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He's taking a shower and I can't be too hard on him this morning bc he cooked breakfast, lol.
> 
> This time the pancakes were edible. Last Sunday, not so much.
> 
> Awk bless him,well dh is exhausted today because he didnt take his macca and horny goats weed yesterday and today ,have just got him to take one but had to promise I wud keep my side of the bargain and bd tonite :growlmad::brat:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He's taking a shower and I can't be too hard on him this morning bc he cooked breakfast, lol.
> 
> This time the pancakes were edible. Last Sunday, not so much.
> 
> Awk bless him,well dh is exhausted today because he didnt take his macca and horny goats weed yesterday and today ,have just got him to take one but had to promise I wud keep my side of the bargain and bd tonite :growlmad::brat:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

cebethel said:


> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:

I see it. :happydance: 

Cant wait till tomorrow now. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

babyforus said:


> Ok here they are

I can see a line forming on the first 2 pics. Oooo now i am really excited.


Roll on tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Thanks Wendy! I am so trying not to be excited but I can't help it. Cant wait to see if tomorrows is darker...


----------



## LLbean

Yes bring on solid BFPs ladies...cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Babyforus, I see a faint second line too!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Ok.....Mr. Pancakes is taking a shower....cuz he has to be clean to go get tests....

Did he go? Did she test? Did I miss anything? :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eva, I don't think there's been an update yet :coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:

Which app r u using for the negative?


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Eva, I don't think there's been an update yet :coffee:

Eeeeegads.......the waiting! :shock::shock: :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-.jpg
> 
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/ANSWER-NEGATIVE.jpg
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Which app r u using for the negative?Click to expand...

Paint Shop Pro on my computer :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I think we're an impatient bunch today lol.


----------



## cebethel

Mon_n_john said:


> I think we're an impatient bunch today lol.

Im always impatient lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorting through Zoë's clothes: she was "helping" me and putting some stuff "on", when I realized she still fits in her 9 months stuff :dohh: So I will be leaving it out for early fall, may need stuff later in the winter but we're good I think for a few months still. My little itty bitty :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Aw...I miss seeing her on your avatar....Give her a cuddle from me, ok?


----------



## Indigo77

I emailed her...


----------



## Macwooly

You ladies are all POAS pushers :haha: And impatient ones at that :laugh2:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Aw...I miss seeing her on your avatar....Give her a cuddle from me, ok?

OK, will do :hugs: Changed it for you :flower:
She's 11 months on this pic, it was 3 months ago! We need to book another professional shoot!


----------



## cebethel

I've been majorly grossing out DS today.

I have to do a 24 hr pee test, so I have to put my pee jug in the fridge..........heck, I'm grossed out about it lol

Tomorrow a BUNCH of blood tests......oh yay! *note sarcasm*


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Aw...I miss seeing her on your avatar....Give her a cuddle from me, ok?
> 
> OK, will do :hugs: Changed it for you :flower:
> She's 11 months on this pic, it was 3 months ago! We need to book another professional shoot!Click to expand...

Awwwww she's adorable! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Eva...
Sorry about the 24 hour urine test. I know it sucks, some of my patients have to do it every 6 months :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> :hugs: Eva...
> Sorry about the 24 hour urine test. I know it sucks, some of my patients have to do it every 6 months :hugs:

Thanx JB :hugs: Im ok with it......better to be safe than sorry :thumbup:

DS face when he found out what it was, was priceless! lol


----------



## Indigo77

There she is! Awwwww!

Eva, what are they testing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Likely protein, 24 hour urine collection is the gold standard as opposed to a urine dipstick (which has false positives and false negatives)...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> There she is! Awwwww!
> 
> Eva, what are they testing?

Checking for protein in the urine. Because I had pre eclampsia with Austin, they want to try to keep on top of things early. Im on double dose BP meds now :(


Oh and Indigo? You're a sly, sly woman :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Oh and Indigo? You're a sly, sly woman :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:haha:


----------



## babyforus

She's adorable JB


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> I've been majorly grossing out DS today.
> 
> I have to do a 24 hr pee test, so I have to put my pee jug in the fridge..........heck, I'm grossed out about it lol
> 
> Tomorrow a BUNCH of blood tests......oh yay! *note sarcasm*

What is the pee test for?? Never heard of that before!


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I've been majorly grossing out DS today.
> 
> I have to do a 24 hr pee test, so I have to put my pee jug in the fridge..........heck, I'm grossed out about it lol
> 
> Tomorrow a BUNCH of blood tests......oh yay! *note sarcasm*
> 
> What is the pee test for?? Never heard of that before!Click to expand...

It is to check for protein :)


----------



## amommy

Ok ladies stupid babynbump decided to delete my ticker, so NOW I have to do it all again.. GRRR, can someone show me how to write the code for a spoiler?? I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## cebethel

amommy said:


> Ok ladies stupid babynbump decided to delete my ticker, so NOW I have to do it all again.. GRRR, can someone show me how to write the code for a spoiler?? I would really appreciate it!!

The spoiler button is already there........it looks like a smiley with a black strip over the face :thumbup:
Just put your ticker code inbetween the spoiler tags & bingo! :)


----------



## Conina

Yay!!! FINALLY got the broadband set up in the house!!

JB Your LO is gorgeous!! What a dote!!

Eva - it could have been worse, he could have thought "oh good, I just fancied some nice apple juice..."


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> There she is! Awwwww!
> 
> Eva, what are they testing?
> 
> Checking for protein in the urine. Because I had pre eclampsia with Austin, they want to try to keep on top of things early. Im on double dose BP meds now :(
> 
> 
> Oh and Indigo? You're a sly, sly woman :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Confused... Why is Indigo sly? I think I missed something :dohh:


----------



## Sewergrrl

FRERs are cheapest at Amazon! $14.34 for 4 if you use the "subscribe and save" option. https://www.amazon.com/First-Respon...6NBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313959810&sr=8-2


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Eva - it could have been worse, he could have thought "oh good, I just fancied some nice apple juice..."

 :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

JB...she is adorable!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sewergrrl said:


> FRERs are cheapest at Amazon! $14.34 for 4 if you use the "subscribe and save" option. https://www.amazon.com/First-Respon...6NBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313959810&sr=8-2

We don't have them on Amazon.ca and Amazon.com won't ship anything but books to Canada...


----------



## Sewergrrl

Junebug_CJ said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> FRERs are cheapest at Amazon! $14.34 for 4 if you use the "subscribe and save" option. https://www.amazon.com/First-Respon...6NBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1313959810&sr=8-2
> 
> We don't have them on Amazon.ca and Amazon.com won't ship anything but books to Canada...Click to expand...

That's terrible! Shame on them. :(


----------



## cebethel

Conina said:


> Yay!!! FINALLY got the broadband set up in the house!!
> 
> JB Your LO is gorgeous!! What a dote!!
> 
> Eva - it could have been worse, he could have thought "oh good, I just fancied some nice apple juice..."

:rofl::rofl: eeeewwwww :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Oh and Indigo? You're a sly, sly woman :rofl::rofl::rof:
> 
> Confused... Why is Indigo sly? I think I missed something :dohh:

I sent a this picture and she thought I was pregnant for half a second....:haha:

jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH OK :haha: :haha:


----------



## Natsby

Indigo I have to admit I stalk your threads just to get a look at that dishy viking vamp.


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Indigo I have to admit I stalk your threads just to get a look at that dishy viking vamp.

You are welcomed to stalk...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.

Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.
> 
> Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.

Must have been some good pancakes :thumbup:

Just glad you didn't run off to Vegas without us :haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.
> 
> Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.

Will keep my fingers crossed! Hoping for good news!! :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Monday Ladies :) Dmom your chart is looking fantastic!!! I'm due tomorrow if the witch doesn't arrive I'll test the day after..but I have a feeling she'll be here on time:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Indigo I have to admit I stalk your threads just to get a look at that dishy viking vamp.
> 
> You are welcomed to stalk...:winkwink:Click to expand...

He is soooo gorgeous:flower: I love True Blood:thumbup: Have you seen Falling Skies? That's not to bad either, no one that looks like the vamps but a decent show:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.
> 
> Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.

Sugar crash my a**e :haha::haha::haha:

Crystal, didn't you get a really faint line the other day? Have you tested any more yet?!


----------



## babyforus

Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2438.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 13









DSCN2439.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10









DSCN2440.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## crystal443

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.
> 
> Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.
> 
> Sugar crash my a**e :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Crystal, didn't you get a really faint line the other day? Have you tested any more yet?!Click to expand...

I did get a faint line :thumbup: I haven't tested because I'm a chicken,lol. I'm due for AF tomorrow if she doesn't show I'll test the following day but I have a feeling she's coming, I used an IC and I think the test was just playing with me:growlmad:


----------



## babyforus

Thanks for the info dmom I will be needing more tests tomorrow, lol...


----------



## crystal443

babyforus said:


> Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.

I can see a line on the top one:thumbup: Not sure about the tweaking but I can def see a line:happydance:


----------



## babyforus

Ok that is the latest one. Thanks!!!


----------



## babyforus

crystal443 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If anyone is in need in FRs, the 3 pack is $12.97 right now at Wally and you get a free CD3 test in each box. So, I have 2 boxes and if my temp stays up I will POAS in the morning.
> 
> Sorry girls, I fell asleep for 2 hours I guess. Sugar crash from the pancakes.
> 
> Sugar crash my a**e :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Crystal, didn't you get a really faint line the other day? Have you tested any more yet?!Click to expand...
> 
> I did get a faint line :thumbup: I haven't tested because I'm a chicken,lol. I'm due for AF tomorrow if she doesn't show I'll test the following day but I have a feeling she's coming, I used an IC and I think the test was just playing with me:growlmad:Click to expand...

I don't know how you can not be driven crazy by not knowing, But I have been testing since 4dpo so, lol. Good luck, can't wait to see your stick!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal :test: lol

BFU - I think I can see a line on the top one but can you crop the image and then repost it?!


----------



## LLbean

BFU...I see it on the top one too!

Dmom...Wally=Walmart? That is awesome because I also have the $2 off coupons from the boxes I got from target last time so even better ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

Take a look at this POS IC I just did...anyone see a control line? LOL

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_19-21-22_860.jpg


----------



## babyforus

Sorry I had to get dh to do that, not my thing...
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2438.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

BFU...I see a little something, something, LOL

Wally=Walmart or Redneck Rodeo.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Take a look at this POS IC I just did...anyone see a control line? LOL
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_19-21-22_860.jpg

I do not see a control line...IC's are evil to me right now:haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Take a look at this POS IC I just did...anyone see a control line? LOL
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_19-21-22_860.jpg

Those IC's are shit!! Get a lighter ready!!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Take a look at this POS IC I just did...anyone see a control line? LOL
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_19-21-22_860.jpg

AHAHA there is a ghost of a control line...that only tells you YOUR line would be even lighter then HAHAHA

Get the FRER!!!! DO IT!


----------



## Butterfly67

BFU it looks clear as day a :bfp: to me! congrats!

DMom, WTF you been drinking lol? (not mountain dew that is for sure!)


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> Take a look at this POS IC I just did...anyone see a control line? LOL
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-21_19-21-22_860.jpg

Heck I see the positive test line but I can't see control,wtf? but I am probably not the best judge I am on laptop at home and screen isn't great.


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.

*tweaking* just a sec :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

babyforus said:


> Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.


https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9ff606bf.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/46491491.jpg

There is a line on the first...

Can u take a close-up and make it bigger?


----------



## crystal443

I see the line!!!!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9ff606bf.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/46491491.jpg
> 
> There is a line on the first...
> 
> Can u take a close-up and make it bigger?Click to expand...

I got the same results. There definitely is a line on that first/top test!


----------



## babyforus

Yep, It will take a few dh thinks he needs to finish eating first


----------



## Indigo77

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

babyforus said:


> Yep, It will take a few dh thinks he needs to finish eating first

He just lost 3 points....


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Yep, It will take a few dh thinks he needs to finish eating first

Get snappy with it DH! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

now lets get Dmom to do the FRER already! we need her BFP NOW lol


----------



## crystal443

Congrats babyforus!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> now lets get Dmom to do the FRER already! we need her BFP NOW lol

I agree:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

BFU...looking good!

I don't have to pee and I am very discouraged now bc I can only see a line on a defective test! Lol


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> now lets get Dmom to do the FRER already! we need her BFP NOW lol

^^WSS x a thousand! FRER! FRER! FRER!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> BFU...looking good!
> 
> I don't have to pee and I am very discouraged now bc I can only see a line on a defective test! Lol

AHAHAHA girl don't let that tiny stick bring you down...you get to drinking water ASAP and hold it in!!!! :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> BFU...looking good!
> 
> I don't have to pee and I am very discouraged now bc I can only see a line on a defective test! Lol

Bugger.........I can wait............impatiently, but I can wait :haha:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> BFU...looking good!
> 
> I don't have to pee and I am very discouraged now bc I can only see a line on a defective test! Lol

Sadly, I understand your pain:cry: But drink lots and pee again:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

In the morning if my temp doesn't drop, lol. I cannot POAS again tonight.


----------



## babyforus

dmom- no need in getting discouraged, its the test's fault damn test... probably ought to flame it, lol. Don't know about burning pee though. Damn hope we dont get uti... uugh... Can't wait to see your next test! I had done another frer earlier and not enough concentration apparrently I couldn't really see anything on that one and I could at least convince myself there was maybe a line on the others, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> In the morning if my temp doesn't drop, lol. I cannot POAS again tonight.

:hugs::hugs: Please use a FRER :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

*frer*


----------



## Butterfly67

No, wait til tomorrow cos i've got to go to bed as it is way past my bedtime lol!

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## babyforus

Here it is. Best I can do it is starting to fade some. Will do a frer in the morning and hope I can see it without having to tilt it. lol and hopefully not a dream!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2447.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

M...for you, I will wait until the morning!

Night night my friend...sweet dreams only.


----------



## LLbean

ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
(so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)
 



Attached Files:







white.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

BFU....I can easily see the line.


----------



## Indigo77

babyforus said:


> Here it is. Best I can do it is starting to fade some. Will do a frer in the morning and hope I can see it without having to tilt it. lol and hopefully not a dream!


I see it without any manipulation.....:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> Here it is. Best I can do it is starting to fade some. Will do a frer in the morning and hope I can see it without having to tilt it. lol and hopefully not a dream!

well I can totally see it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's so wonderful Babyforus, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/1fecbafe.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/344aa2b8.jpg

No doubt about it.....:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
> (so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)

Or if it is from Indigo it has a hot pink line :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
> (so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)
> 
> Or if it is from Indigo it has a hot pink line :haha:Click to expand...

I have a line! :wohoo:

I have a line! :wohoo:


https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpg


----------



## babyforus

Ok I am starting to believe it might be true. It is amazing how hard it is to believe even though I do see the line. A better line in the morning will help I am sure :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dmom, Eva, Indigo, butterfly, LL, Crystal, JB, Wendy...Thank you guys so much!!!!


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Ok I am starting to believe it might be true. It is amazing how hard it is to believe even though I do see the line. A better line in the morning will help I am sure :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you guys so much!!!!

:hugs::hugs: Believe it!! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
> (so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)
> 
> Or if it is from Indigo it has a hot pink line :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...

:tease::tease:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
> (so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)
> 
> Or if it is from Indigo it has a hot pink line :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok so those of you who think you may be seeing things in the FRER...here is what an absolute negative one looks like...mine today LOL
> (so any faint, maybe, perhaps...it's a line...this is what it would look like otherwise)
> 
> Or if it is from Indigo it has a hot pink line :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> I have a line! :wohoo:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## babyforus

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

ok just have to say I am so tired of the big brown buggers already...like EWCM but brown...alright you witch, show me your face already this month!

...that was all...carry on... LOL


----------



## babyforus

LL- How much longer til :witch: is supposed to show?


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> ok just have to say I am so tired of the big brown buggers already...like EWCM but brown...alright you witch, show me your face already this month!
> 
> ...that was all...carry on... LOL

Funny how the witch doesn't show when you want her too but if you want her to stay away she can't wait to show up!!!:dohh: Hope AF is in full swing soon so you can get going on your IVF cycle :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> LL- How much longer til :witch: is supposed to show?

well hard to tell LOL..."typically" my cycles were 25 to 28 days... I had the MC this last month so since then I am on CD28 today...so I guess today?


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok just have to say I am so tired of the big brown buggers already...like EWCM but brown...alright you witch, show me your face already this month!
> 
> ...that was all...carry on... LOL
> 
> Funny how the witch doesn't show when you want her too but if you want her to stay away she can't wait to show up!!!:dohh: Hope AF is in full swing soon so you can get going on your IVF cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's because AF is a beeeeeotch!!


----------



## LLbean

Well Eva, may this be my last one for a while ;-)


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> Well Eva, may this be my last one for a while ;-)

I certainly hope so!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!:flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

BFU congrats, I see it! Hope it gets darker for you tomorrow :hugs:

Here are my 2 from today... Of course, after I buy 6 FRERs, the line is now getting almost as dark as the control so I may only have 2-3 more tests to do! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3941.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## babyforus

Thanks Junebug!! Your last one is dark!!!! Yeah!!! I hope my frer in the morn is easily visible [email protected] Will take a bit more to make it sink in I am afraid:dohh:


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Thanks Junebug!! Your last one is dark!!!! Yeah!!! I hope my frer in the morn is easily visible [email protected] Will take a bit more to make it sink in I am afraid:dohh:

I still have denial issues...........

I felt totally different when I found out I was pregnant with DS :wacko:

Maybe when I have an US I will "feel" preggers?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Don't feel any different either... I started getting really sick at 6 weeks so I really hope I continue to feel "normal" as long as possible...


----------



## crystal443

The :witch: showed up today:growlmad: a day early at that, but I'm not going to get upset I'm going to start my IVF countdown, today is day 30 until IVF:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Crystal sorry the witch got you :hugs: But excellent you have a plan with the IVF :thumbup:

BFU congratulations and hoping the test get clearer for you :flow:

Dmom I really hope you see a clear line when/if you test again :hugs::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom :hugs: :hugs:

Bfu :dance: :dance:

Crystal :hugs: :hugs: how old are you C if you don't mind me asking?

Indigo :rofl: :rofl:

Jb nice lines

There won't be anyone left in ttc you will all be over in grads at this rate :haha:

:hi: everyone else and :dust: or :witch: for LL!


----------



## USAFKnineWife

babyforus said:


> Ok this is 3 different pictures of the same 2 ic tests the one on top is the latest. I was going to see if those of you who tweak could find the line any better on these.

I see a definite line on the top one!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:

I got a huge temp drop again this morning, so it's either early AF or my body hates me this month.:growlmad:

I don't feel like AF is going to show early, but at this point, I could careless.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I got a huge temp drop again this morning, so it's either early AF or my body hates me this month.:growlmad:
> 
> I don't feel like AF is going to show early, but at this point, I could careless.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: You must be so frustrated :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, frustrated is becoming and understatement. I can feel myself getting bitter and I don't like it at all.:growlmad:

My DH and I have decided that IVF really isn't for us and I think my body is tired. We are going to try a totally unmedicated cycle for September and after that, Idk.

But, after everything NSN is going through right now, I don't feel as if I have any right to complain about anything.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Since I said I would POAS, here is the OPK I just did.

I have a temp drop, EWCM, and this....LOL.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: DMom, sounds like a good plan to go unmedicated for a cycle, just see what your body does, then think again :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom :hugs: Your body is playing some nasty tricks on you :nope: I think unmedicated in Sept is a great idea! Who knows, that might be the month you get lucky! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Dmom is that a positive test??? It looks like it from here! Am I the only one who sees it?
If I am confused and thats not a positive pregnancy test I don't know if it would help but both dh and I took fertilaid this month. Well he took the men's version, I also took the cm and drank the tea. I did get more cramps pre ov and felt like I ov'd from both sides, hence the twins question- and identicals run in my family, lol. It cost about 80 to try it all. I still have some left... You don't take it once your expecting though. I also used cbfm which I think you said you have. Plz let me know if that is a positive because I want to jump up and down!!!!

UUGh Missed that its an opk! Did you do an frer?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's an OPK, LOL.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, frustrated is becoming and understatement. I can feel myself getting bitter and I don't like it at all.:growlmad:
> 
> My DH and I have decided that IVF really isn't for us and I think my body is tired. We are going to try a totally unmedicated cycle for September and after that, Idk.
> 
> But, after everything NSN is going through right now, I don't feel as if I have any right to complain about anything.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Ok not the best pic but here is the 3 am one.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2450.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## babyforus

Did you do a frer today? You could get both pos maybe? Is that a cbfm stick? Just looked closer its not.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I got a huge temp drop again this morning, so it's either early AF or my body hates me this month.:growlmad:
> 
> I don't feel like AF is going to show early, but at this point, I could careless.

:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BFU....are you believing it more now? That line looks a lot clearer!!! :-D

Dmom...I feel your pain...but that was not a FRER LOL...that is funny (not) how the OPK is quite dark!!!!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 253605
> 
> 
> Since I said I would POAS, here is the OPK I just did.
> 
> I have a temp drop, EWCM, and this....LOL.

I'm not gonna push you anymore :flower: I would love you to have an answer either way, so you get out of this "not knowing" limbo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Ok not the best pic but here is the 3 am one.

Looks almost like mine did! Girl, you're preggers!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Babyforus, I totally see the line. Congrats again!

Dmom, I'm sorry that your body is playing tricks on you. I think you have a great plan!

LL, I hope that AF shows up fast so that you can get on with your IVF cycle.

Crystal, sorry to hear you got AF but I am so excited that you will be doing IVF soon, congrats!

Chantal and Eva, how are our lovely preggies doing today?

As for me, I am cycle day 10 today. Got my 2nd high reading on the CBFM this morning. My new OvaCue estimates that I will O on Aug. 25th. I'm really enjoying using that monitor. Apparently the lower the readings the more fertile I am. (Low readings = more estrogen, high readings = more progesterone) Based on my readings I should O within 3-5 days.

I can't wait! I am really excited about this cycle. Just have a good feeling. The BDing is on and hubby has been warned, I will be doing the legs up the wall thing this cycle. He thinks it's funny but is being super supportive. He wants me to get pregnant badly too. In fact, (sorry if TMI) even after BDing last night he woke me up at 4 am to BD again before he went off to work. Hey, no complaints here! LOL

In other news, the kids are back to school today and I FINALLY have the house to myself for the next 6 hours. YAY!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon, Idk where you are running on your OvaCue readings, but at about CD6 or CD7, I will get my highest reading, usually in the 120s and then OV 3-4 days after that.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 253605
> 
> 
> Since I said I would POAS, here is the OPK I just did.
> 
> I have a temp drop, EWCM, and this....LOL.


So...you're not doing a FRER?


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't see any point to the FRER. My temps aren't where they should be at all.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

cebethel said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Ok not the best pic but here is the 3 am one.
> 
> Looks almost like mine did! Girl, you're preggers!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Totally! This looks like mine at 9DPO... Congrats!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My OPKs are very positive now too... I'm still wondering about you Brooke... I wonder if the temp drop was yet another fluke today...

Last IC HPT used up, only that very very faint band. Won't be investing in these anymore for baby #3!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe...I didn't go to bed until 2:30, so anything is possible.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon, Idk where you are running on your OvaCue readings, but at about CD6 or CD7, I will get my highest reading, usually in the 120s and then OV 3-4 days after that.

That's really interesting. My two highest readings (both oral and vaginal) were indeed on CD 6. Oral was 151 and vaginal was 282 (remember I had been on prog. so maybe there was some left over). I'm at 127 today for my oral reading, CD 10, and just did an OPK but still negative. I normally O on CD 14 - 16 but wouldn't be surprised if I O within 2 days. 

If you are ever bored feel free to look at my OvaCue chart. The link is in my siggy. Thanks for the info! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Because of that very + OPK, would you consider POAS FRER? I have what looks like EWCM but it's creamier too, very easy to mistake for EWCM... No pressure, I'm still hopeful for you! I think that temp was a fluke...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe...I didn't go to bed until 2:30, so anything is possible.

:saywhat:

The night I had my crappiest sleep and woke up at 5:30 am, I had a major temp dip....

What time did u get up?


----------



## StarSign

babyforus said:


> Here it is. Best I can do it is starting to fade some. Will do a frer in the morning and hope I can see it without having to tilt it. lol and hopefully not a dream!

Congrats on the NTNP success!!



dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 253605
> 
> 
> Since I said I would POAS, here is the OPK I just did.
> 
> I have a temp drop, EWCM, and this....LOL.

:hugs: :hugs: You've got a good back-up plan....and so long as no :witch:, although it seems slim..we'll do all the hoping for you as I'm sure you're drained. Sending :dust: :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe...I didn't go to bed until 2:30, so anything is possible.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> The night I had my crappiest sleep and woke up at 5:30 am, I had a major temp dip....
> 
> What time did u get up?Click to expand...

5:30...right on time. Temp went right back up and hour later; I ordered a new BBT, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well my dear, 3 hours of sleep explains that temp :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: HOW do you do it??


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom 3 hours sleep :shock: I'd be back in bed snoring by now if I only 3 hours sleep! I just want this not knowing to end for you preferably with a BFP :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is today's compared to 12 and 11DPO...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3944.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe...I didn't go to bed until 2:30, so anything is possible.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> The night I had my crappiest sleep and woke up at 5:30 am, I had a major temp dip....
> 
> What time did u get up?Click to expand...
> 
> 5:30...right on time. Temp went right back up and hour later; I ordered a new BBT, lol.Click to expand...

Ok...I just found mine was DYING too!! I already had a 2nd one, but I got a fresh one at the store this past weekend. My really old one and the new one match, but the one I had been using showed my temps offset by .3 degrees!! FF caught that and diimssed my long-run LH surge and now my O shows where I thought it should!! I also reviewed my IC's again and corrected the +'s to -'s. Chart's looking more representative of what's going on I think.

All that to say....do a side-by-side when you get the new one. if it's lower, adjust your chart!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Macwooly said:


> Dmom 3 hours sleep :shock: I'd be back in bed snoring by now if I only 3 hours sleep! I just want this not knowing to end for you preferably with a BFP :hugs:

TOTALLY agree!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My CM is stretchy, lol. No mistake on that one.

I thought 3 hours was pretty good, lol.


----------



## StarSign

Junebug_CJ said:


> Here is today's compared to 12 and 11DPO...

:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks SS... Wasn't getting my hopes up too much, I know finding out this early can be deceiving as early MCs are so common. Today is when AF would have been due (or yesterday at the earliest), no :witch: symptoms so I'm starting to relax a bit finally...


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations to Junebug and cebethel! Your lines are definitely getting darker! :) :)

DMom, temp drop or not, a + OPK at 14 DPO would prompt me TO test! :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

WSS!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Sorry I meant congrats to babyforus on the dark line! So many pregnant ladies it's getting hard to keep track. :D


----------



## babyforus

I don't mind! I am still in shock and were not telling anyone til after the first few month just in case. I am so excited for everyone!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

babyforus said:


> I don't mind! I am still in shock and were not telling anyone til after the first few month just in case. I am so excited for everyone!!! Thanks!!

Same here hun, we're not disclosing pregnancy until the results of the CVS (to look at chromosomes) is normal...


----------



## babyforus

Is that an invasive or noninvasive procedure?


----------



## Rashaa

I have to jump in and say, that this list has been irreplaceable with suggestions/information.

I basically had thrown in the towel this month due to the HSG I had done [it was right when I would be ovulating...]

However, I got my OPK's and HPT's in the mail and thought ..'ok I am at CD 12', but what the heck..so I proceeded with testing.. I hadn't temped in a few days, but I had done so the cycle before... I hadn't really noted CM as much either [it was all half-hazard previously...] ANYWAY... here are the details by day count:

CD 10
temp 98.0 
BD'ed in late pm/early am
CM was watery

CD 11
temp 97.0
didn't check cervix in am - was crazy day in lab

CD 12
temp 97.6
OPK gave two lines..tested a few times that day..ending surge (LH) around 12pm
CM watery
cervix high and soft
PM BD'ed

CD 13
temp 98.0
CM : eggwhite (sticky)
cervix high and soft and slightly open
OPK is fading...[surge obviously gone, but think I am ovulating or have already.....]
AM BD'ed

CD 14 (today)
temp 98.2
CM: creamy


I will do the BD every other day at least for the next few days..but I wanted to say I hadn't really checked my body that diligently previously...and I have to agree with those who say the egg is viable 6-12 hours when it drops.. I saw the CM changes happen quickly, and as quickly as they came, they left... In all honestly we (dh & I) probably have never BD'ed in the opportune window...(which is narrowing as I age) and to be able to see these changes...(temp, the OPK's etc...) if we don't get it this month, I will be even more diligent next month.

I see my RE in mid Sept - it would be awesome for her to tell us that we don't need her - I am still keeping a realistic outlook due to the subm. fibroid..but I am more hopeful now, knowing I have antral follicles AND that I can see a cycle happening [chemically and physiologically]. Just want to say thanks to everyone here... it really means a lot to have others who have been through things share their knowledge and experience... even to those who 'should' know  [I work in medicine, but in a different area altogether]...

always learning, and always adapting .


----------



## Wendyk07

babyforus said:


> Here it is. Best I can do it is starting to fade some. Will do a frer in the morning and hope I can see it without having to tilt it. lol and hopefully not a dream!

No mistaking it now hun. Thats a clear :bfp:

Congratulations. :wohoo:



dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> I got a huge temp drop again this morning, so it's either early AF or my body hates me this month.:growlmad:
> 
> I don't feel like AF is going to show early, but at this point, I could careless.


Noooooo. I thought this was your month. I really did. :hugs:




dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 253605
> 
> 
> Since I said I would POAS, here is the OPK I just did.
> 
> I have a temp drop, EWCM, and this....LOL.

WTF? There could be another reason for the temp dip. I would think a positive OPK at this stage in your cycle would mean a good thing. OMG how confusing.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Rashaa said:


> I have to jump in and say, that this list has been irreplaceable with suggestions/information.
> 
> I basically had thrown in the towel this month due to the HSG I had done [it was right when I would be ovulating...]
> 
> However, I got my OPK's and HPT's in the mail and thought ..'ok I am at CD 12', but what the heck..so I proceeded with testing.. I hadn't temped in a few days, but I had done so the cycle before... I hadn't really noted CM as much either [it was all half-hazard previously...] ANYWAY... here are the details by day count:
> 
> CD 10
> temp 98.0
> BD'ed in late pm/early am
> CM was watery
> 
> CD 11
> temp 97.0
> didn't check cervix in am - was crazy day in lab
> 
> CD 12
> temp 97.6
> OPK gave two lines..tested a few times that day..ending surge (LH) around 12pm
> CM watery
> cervix high and soft
> PM BD'ed
> 
> CD 13
> temp 98.0
> CM : eggwhite (sticky)
> cervix high and soft and slightly open
> OPK is fading...[surge obviously gone, but think I am ovulating or have already.....]
> AM BD'ed
> 
> CD 14 (today)
> temp 98.2
> CM: creamy
> 
> 
> I will do the BD every other day at least for the next few days..but I wanted to say I hadn't really checked my body that diligently previously...and I have to agree with those who say the egg is viable 6-12 hours when it drops.. I saw the CM changes happen quickly, and as quickly as they came, they left... In all honestly we (dh & I) probably have never BD'ed in the opportune window...(which is narrowing as I age) and to be able to see these changes...(temp, the OPK's etc...) if we don't get it this month, I will be even more diligent next month.
> 
> I see my RE in mid Sept - it would be awesome for her to tell us that we don't need her - I am still keeping a realistic outlook due to the subm. fibroid..but I am more hopeful now, knowing I have antral follicles AND that I can see a cycle happening [chemically and physiologically]. Just want to say thanks to everyone here... it really means a lot to have others who have been through things share their knowledge and experience... even to those who 'should' know  [I work in medicine, but in a different area altogether]...
> 
> always learning, and always adapting .

Sending :dust: your way Rashaa. I would guess based cervic info and LH surge that the egg dropped on CD12 earlier in the day. You BD'ed before and after, so you can definitely be hopeful for the :bfp: this cycle. Good record-keeping. I can't say I'm into reviewing my cervix or CM, but since TTC with big :gun: pre-seed and Soft Cups this cycle, I've done more examination and review than I ever dared to before. ooo, what we do...:-=


----------



## Wendyk07

Sewergrrl said:


> Congratulations to Junebug and cebethel! Your lines are definitely getting darker! :) :)
> 
> DMom, temp drop or not, a + OPK at 14 DPO would prompt me TO test! :D

WSS! Please try another test. Not for us, for your peace of mind. A three hour nap(cant really call it a sleep) would explain the temp.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see the temp in the morning girls, lol.


----------



## Rashaa

Junebug_CJ said:


> Here is today's compared to 12 and 11DPO...

Looking good Chantal!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

So true about the temp dip. I went to bed last night around 10:30 pm and DH woke me up at 4 am to BD (yawn, too early lol). So basically I only got 5 1/2 hours of sleep and look at my huge temp dip today because of it, from 97.6 to 97.1!


----------



## Rashaa

babyforus said:


> Is that an invasive or noninvasive procedure?

I dunno if Chantal answered this yet... CVS or Chorionic Villus Sampling.. is a diagnostic test used to check for chrom. abnormalities..they can go transcervial [catheter thru cervix to the placenta for cell suctioning] OR they can go transabdominal [small needle through the abdomen guided by ultrasound...similar to an amniocentesis...]

You asked if it's invasive/non-invasive. Technically they are both invasive, but to varying degrees. And they each have some attributable risks....


----------



## babyforus

Thanks Rashaa!

My np had not issue apparently with ordering the blood work because I got a call from her office a bit ago stating the orders were at the lab anytime I was ready. I have been talking about ttc with her the last 2 or so years so she was probably not too surprised at this point,lol. Just waiting for the results.... and waiting .... and waiting... I am so patient


----------



## Rashaa

babyforus said:


> Thanks Rashaa!
> 
> My np had not issue apparently with ordering the blood work because I got a call from her office a bit ago stating the orders were at the lab anytime I was ready. I have been talking about ttc with her the last 2 or so years so she was probably not too surprised at this point,lol. Just waiting for the results.... and waiting .... and waiting... I am so patient

Still really exciting news .. good luck :hugs: H & H 9 months


----------



## crystal443

Butterfly67 said:


> DMom :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Bfu :dance: :dance:
> 
> Crystal :hugs: :hugs: how old are you C if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Indigo :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Jb nice lines
> 
> There won't be anyone left in ttc you will all be over in grads at this rate :haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else and :dust: or :witch: for LL!

I'm 36 :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

DMom..a + OPK is great:thumbup: I think that's a fantastic sign but I won't push you to test..even though I really want too:blush: Its your choice but for the record I think your preggers:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

crystal443 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> DMom :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Bfu :dance: :dance:
> 
> Crystal :hugs: :hugs: how old are you C if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Indigo :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Jb nice lines
> 
> There won't be anyone left in ttc you will all be over in grads at this rate :haha:
> 
> :hi: everyone else and :dust: or :witch: for LL!
> 
> I'm 36 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! Me too!! Not for much longer tho :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can almost guarantee you that I am not pregnant, LOL


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> I can almost guarantee you that I am not pregnant, LOL

I certainly hope your wrong! :flower: I was thinking along Crystal's line.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> I can almost guarantee you that I am not pregnant, LOL

:hugs: you know your body best:thumbup: I'm still going to silently hope you are though!!


----------



## LLbean

Dmom is just waiting to be my bump buddy, right? hehehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah and mine too!

Blimey you are all a bunch of spring chickens :haha: :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

God an urge this morning to POAS. i dont need to pee just yet but as soon as i do. LOL

I know they will be blank but i cant help myself. lol


----------



## shmoo75

Dmom - Like me your body is playing horrible tricks on you. I hope we both get some kind of answer this cycle.

AFM - No idea what my body wants to do I hope to have an answer one way or the other next week.


----------



## Conina

Ok, you know the way Murphy's law says that things will generally happen at the worst possible time? Well, according to Countdown to Pregnancy, if I (whisper it) *conceive* this cycle, my due date would be 10 days before my brother's wedding. They have already said they don't want kids at the wedding.

Do you think that's enough temptation for the universe???


----------



## dachsundmom

CD1 girls...please no hugs or tears; it's all good.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

DMom thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom just some :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dmom, if no hugs or tears how about this one? No idea why someone would invent it and when I would use it otherwise lol :bike:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...that is perfect! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Dmom, if no hugs or tears how about this one? No idea why someone would invent it and when I would use it otherwise lol :bike:

:rofl: M you are brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> CD1 girls...please no hugs or tears; it's all good.

Floppy boobs instead :holly::holly: 

And this :flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL! Well sorry to hear it DMom but I love that you are so positive and upbeat. That's great! I hope it rubs off on the rest of us. = )


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Dmom...how about can I be jealous instead? hehehehe


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Thanks Dmom...how about can I be jealous instead? hehehehe

Are you still waiting on the old witch? Why can't she realise when she is and isn't wanted? :growlmad: Well you can have some of these :holly::holly: to make you smile :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Still no AF LL?


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dmom...how about can I be jealous instead? hehehehe
> 
> Are you still waiting on the old witch? Why can't she realise when she is and isn't wanted? :growlmad: Well you can have some of these :holly::holly: to make you smile :)Click to expand...

LOL

Nope!...loads of this for days (sorry if TMI on pic...under spoiler) but I think there is hope today...seeing some red FINALLY...I may be cycle buddies with Dmom!!!!

Spoiler


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hmmm, you should get it within 2 days or so by the looks of it.


----------



## Macwooly

LL - it would be so good if you and Dmom were not only cycle buddies but also bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

Morning Dmom :flower:

LL- sorry the witch is playing you...


----------



## LLbean

I agree Wooly, and believe it!


----------



## Indigo77

Good Lord, LL.....A TMI warning and spoiler would have been appropriate here....:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....

Sending the :finger: to AF...


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Good Lord, LL.....A TMI warning and spoiler would have been appropriate here....:wacko:

I said TMI! LOL...ok will put the spoiler on it


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, for the love of God, please warn a Korean next time, LOL


----------



## LLbean

OK OK....I hid it! LOL..


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> OK OK....I hid it! LOL..

Thank you...:blush:


----------



## LLbean

man now I think I shared too much...LOL


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh my god LLBEAN, ive just laughed my pants off. i actually saw it before the spoiler went up and i was squinting at the screen trying to find out what the **** it was! lol. and believe me, coz of the colour, i was wrong with my first guess.

love the way we can be so open on this forum. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

It's all good, LL....just need a bit of a warning...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!

Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting

I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL


----------



## Indigo77

This is the first flow after the chemical, right?


----------



## sumatwsimit

LLbean said:


> man now I think I shared too much...LOL

no, not to worry. we share it all right?

ive been scrutinizing funny tinted mucus all afternoon. would share it but really not got that shock factor like yours :haha:


----------



## LLbean

sumatwsimit said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> man now I think I shared too much...LOL
> 
> no, not to worry. we share it all right?
> 
> ive been scrutinizing funny tinted mucus all afternoon. would share it but really not got that shock factor like yours :haha:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHA...I feel so special now LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> This is the first flow after the chemical, right?

yes it is...

Everyone said it was normal and the same after a MC...not in my case I guess LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

sumatwsimit said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> man now I think I shared too much...LOL
> 
> no, not to worry. we share it all right?
> 
> ive been scrutinizing funny tinted mucus all afternoon. would share it but really not got that shock factor like yours :haha:Click to expand...

LOL shock factor! :rofl:


----------



## Rashaa

Conina said:


> Ok, you know the way Murphy's law says that things will generally happen at the worst possible time? Well, according to Countdown to Pregnancy, if I (whisper it) *conceive* this cycle, my due date would be 10 days before my brother's wedding. They have already said they don't want kids at the wedding.
> 
> Do you think that's enough temptation for the universe???


I love it  hahahaha I hope it tips in your favor  and you piss off your bro :D.:happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Ladies, excuse my epic fail in posting [I am not at home to ask my daughter LOL] how do you post a spoiler alert? 

thanks


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah, mine was very clotty after my first miscarriage. It was certainly a weird cycle.


----------



## sumatwsimit

LLbean said:


> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL

actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sumatwsimit said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL
> 
> actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:Click to expand...

That was my thought...so there, I put it out there for ALL to see and puke HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mon_n_john

Our poor resident preggies, this will get that morning sickness going LOL!


----------



## Rashaa

sumatwsimit said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL
> 
> actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:Click to expand...


I totally agree sumatwsimit....that's how we learn...


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> Our poor resident preggies, this will get that morning sickness going LOL!

I don't have a weak stomach, but couldn't study it as I normally would pics in this thread. ;)


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Our poor resident preggies, this will get that morning sickness going LOL!

HAHAHAHA

Sorry ladies!!!!


----------



## cebethel

Mon_n_john said:


> Our poor resident preggies, this will get that morning sickness going LOL!

Will take a lot more than that! lol


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL
> 
> actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree sumatwsimit....that's how we learn...Click to expand...

Nobody said not to share. Just use a spoiler when appropriate.


----------



## LLbean

I know, sorry I started all of this hahaha

I will remember the spoiler option. I promise

Love you all!


----------



## babyforus

Hey I just appreciate your keeping it interesting this morning. I needed that:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA, what can I say... I aim to please:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Now if I could just find the pic of my knee cap.........

Ahh, nothing to do with POAS :(


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Our poor resident preggies, this will get that morning sickness going LOL!
> 
> Will take a lot more than that! lolClick to expand...

Now why does than surprise me :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> AHAHAHA, what can I say... I aim to please:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

At least it put me off meat for a while! I need to eat more veggies :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Ahahahahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

So much for spaghetti tonight! I have to call DH and tell him to change his menu.


----------



## LLbean

LOL...hmmmm pasta does sound good for tonight...maybe I will! ;-)


----------



## StarSign

Rashaa said:


> Ladies, excuse my epic fail in posting [I am not at home to ask my daughter LOL] how do you post a spoiler alert?
> 
> thanks

[ SPOILER] blah, blah, blah, url [ /SPOILER] (with no spaces after the 1st bracket)


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL
> 
> actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree sumatwsimit....that's how we learn...Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody said not to share. Just use a spoiler when appropriate.Click to expand...

Agree there too Indigo, I had no idea what it was until I made the pic bigger and then was like ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsMM24

Ok, I guess this is a GREAT place to write this as I am curious as to how many women have had late bfps? I mean, I have some really good symptoms and none, none what so ever bleeding/spotting. FF changed my OV date from CD19 to CD21, but not until CD32!! I figure this is the POAS thread to help understand....

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## LLbean

MrsMM24 said:


> Ok, I guess this is a GREAT place to write this as I am curious as to how many women have had late bfps? I mean, I have some really good symptoms and none, none what so ever bleeding/spotting. FF changed my OV date from CD19 to CD21, but not until CD32!! I figure this is the POAS thread to help understand....
> 
> Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1:
> 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.
> 
> I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...
> 
> Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...

sound like this is your first AF after a MC??? is that correct? It is normal for it to be all out of whack if it is...I'm on the same boat.

HUGS!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mrs...I left you my opinion on your Chart thread! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

MrsMM24 said:


> Ok, I guess this is a GREAT place to write this as I am curious as to how many women have had late bfps? I mean, I have some really good symptoms and none, none what so ever bleeding/spotting. FF changed my OV date from CD19 to CD21, but not until CD32!! I figure this is the POAS thread to help understand....
> 
> Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1:
> 14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows.
> 
> I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...
> 
> Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...

Aww, I hope you find out soon, either way! :hugs::hugs:

Sending you :dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

LLBEAN, yeah, this is the first cycle after a recent MC. Kinda what I was thinking it would be, I had gotten excited when I OV, I let it get me all worked up... Thanks. So sorry for your loss! :hugs:

Thanks DACHSUND and CEBETHEL!


----------



## Macwooly

MrsMM24 said:


> LLBEAN, yeah, this is the first cycle after a recent MC. Kinda what I was thinking it would be, I had gotten excited when I OV, I let it get me all worked up... Thanks. So sorry for your loss! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks DACHSUND and CEBETHEL!

So sorry for your lose ;hugs:

I hope you cycle settles soon and you get your much deserved BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Conina

Ok what's going on?! Smilie opk 3 days early?! We haven't food NEARLY enough bd-ing yet!!


----------



## LLbean

Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?
 



Attached Files:







FRER.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hugs3409

great score. I use coupons all the time and LOVE it when I score lol, specially if its free or close to free lol. I once got over $100 worth of items at Walgreens and paid notta for it :) sweeeeet.


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Not bad at all!


----------



## crystal443

:hugs:Dmom..was hoping you'd have good news this morning, stupid witch needs a good a$$ kicking!!


----------



## manuiti

Rashaa said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> SEE??? That is why I wanted to share, because it is NOT coming from the other side even though you may think it was!!!!!
> 
> Someone else may have the same thing happen and not know... this was my spotting ladies, almost constant so not really spotting
> 
> I know... I did say TMI but forgot about the spoiler option...I promise to use it from now on LOL
> 
> actually, on a more serious level, i think it's a good thing to share. someone may be experiencing or have experienced the same. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally agree sumatwsimit....that's how we learn...Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody said not to share. Just use a spoiler when appropriate.Click to expand...
> 
> Agree there too Indigo, I had no idea what it was until I made the pic bigger and then was like ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

OMG - hahahaha - this all made me laugh so much!!! After my stomach settled that is... ;)



MrsMM24 said:


> LLBEAN, yeah, this is the first cycle after a recent MC. Kinda what I was thinking it would be, I had gotten excited when I OV, I let it get me all worked up... Thanks. So sorry for your loss! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks DACHSUND and CEBETHEL!

Sorry to hear about your loss. Hope your cycles settle soon & that you get your BFP soon too!


----------



## babyforus

Sweet Haul LL, Thanks for the coupon tip!! Thanks for the price alert the other day dmom!


----------



## LLbean

and...wait for it...wait for it....

&#9835;&#9834;Ding Dong the witch is dead (Here) which old witch, the wicked witch &#9834;&#9835;

seems like she is FINALLY making an entrance!!!!!!! I shall confirm Full Flow in the am...but in the mean time...no more brown ;-)

So that would make CD1 tomorrow...let the med fest begin! ;-)


----------



## dachsundmom

No pics please! LOL


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> No pics please! LOL


Yes...we will use our imaginations...:haha:

So what will u take on CD1? Any shots? :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> No pics please! LOL

DANG IT...and I had it ready to go too!!!

party pooper LOL


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No pics please! LOL
> 
> 
> Yes...we will use our imaginations...:haha:
> 
> So whst will u take on CD1? Any shots? :wacko:Click to expand...

oh yes, all sorts of goodies...lets see

Lupron
Gonal F twice a day
Antibiotic for me and hubby
and the lovely Predisone...steroids...here we go!:wacko:


----------



## babyforus

:happydance::happydance::happydance:So that means last drinks or whatever tonight then...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No pics please! LOL
> 
> DANG IT...and I had it ready to go too!!!
> 
> party pooper LOLClick to expand...

Seriously? :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No pics please! LOL
> 
> DANG IT...and I had it ready to go too!!!
> 
> party pooper LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Seriously? :wacko:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHA no not seriously HAHAHAHA :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

LL - so from all those meds are most of them injections? I'm thinking the antibiotics are are pills, but not sure about the rest. just curious.


----------



## LLbean

all injections except for antibiotics and Prednisone


----------



## Jennjenn

I started reading your journal and figured it out...

So is DH giving you the shots or can you give them to yourself?


----------



## LLbean

he will only give me the trigger shot and then the progesterone (after embryo transfer) cause those are intramuscular ones so I cant do them.... the rest is all me


----------



## Jennjenn

Good luck. I hope it all goes well...I don't think I could give myself a shot let alone anyone else!


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> Good luck. I hope it all goes well...I don't think I could give myself a shot let alone anyone else!

I've given shots to a boa before............lol


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> Good luck. I hope it all goes well...I don't think I could give myself a shot let alone anyone else!

I was the same...then did the HCG diet and learned it was no big deal lol


----------



## dachsundmom

LL, how long did you do the HCG diet?


----------



## Jennjenn

My coworker is doing the HCG diet and all she does is put drops in her water...so she taking shots, too?

Eva - how do you give shots to a boa and why????


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> My coworker is doing the HCG diet and all she does is put drops in her water...so she taking shots, too?
> 
> Eva - how do you give shots to a boa and why????

Our 7 foot female boa got sick. The vet gave us antibiotic shots to give her daily..........Didn't think she'd open up & swallow a pill lol


----------



## Jennjenn

cebethel said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> My coworker is doing the HCG diet and all she does is put drops in her water...so she taking shots, too?
> 
> Eva - how do you give shots to a boa and why????
> 
> Our 7 foot female boa got sick. The vet gave us antibiotic shots to give her daily..........Didn't think she'd open up & swallow a pill lolClick to expand...

I guess you didn't want to try either :rofl: I hope she survived!


----------



## cebethel

Jennjenn said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> My coworker is doing the HCG diet and all she does is put drops in her water...so she taking shots, too?
> 
> Eva - how do you give shots to a boa and why????
> 
> Our 7 foot female boa got sick. The vet gave us antibiotic shots to give her daily..........Didn't think she'd open up & swallow a pill lolClick to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't want to try either :rofl: I hope she survived!Click to expand...

She didn't make it..............but it's ok.........we have her babies :thumbup:

I know.....kinda weird critters to have :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

The drops don't work like the injections... Did it for a month... Lost 18 lbs but my doc and nurse now told me to not do it again cause apparently it causes diabetes???


----------



## Indigo77

Poor boa....:cry:


----------



## googly

cebethel said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> My coworker is doing the HCG diet and all she does is put drops in her water...so she taking shots, too?
> 
> Eva - how do you give shots to a boa and why????
> 
> Our 7 foot female boa got sick. The vet gave us antibiotic shots to give her daily..........Didn't think she'd open up & swallow a pill lolClick to expand...

Woah... how do you tell when, uhh, a snake is sick?

(That sounds like the opening of a joke! :haha: )

AND - how did she take you to jabbing her with a needle?!?!


----------



## Conina

From TTC to giving injections to snakes...

Ok, so I got my smilie OPK yesterday, and we :sex: last night. I'd read on here how you're supposed to "visualise" conception afterwards. Not sure I believe it, but sure, it can't hurt. Unfortunately, I have the type of brain that won't "visualise" what it's supposed to. So when I try to visualise conception, the only thing my brain will come up with is this...

There's an episode of the Simpsons which for some reason shows one of the kids being conceived. There's a whole load of sperm with heads like Homer's, and they all travel along bumping into each other and saying "D'oh!!" Then one of them gets to the egg and says "Woo-hoo!!"

Even when I can visualise it without the Homer heads, the sperm still says "woo-hoo" when it gets to the egg.

If I do conceive, and the baby comes out yellow with four fingers, I'll know visualisation works...


----------



## Desperado167

Conina ,that's so funny ,I have watched that episode too :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> From TTC to giving injections to snakes...
> 
> Ok, so I got my smilie OPK yesterday, and we :sex: last night. I'd read on here how you're supposed to "visualise" conception afterwards. Not sure I believe it, but sure, it can't hurt. Unfortunately, I have the type of brain that won't "visualise" what it's supposed to. So when I try to visualise conception, the only thing my brain will come up with is this...
> 
> There's an episode of the Simpsons which for some reason shows one of the kids being conceived. There's a whole load of sperm with heads like Homer's, and they all travel along bumping into each other and saying "D'oh!!" Then one of them gets to the egg and says "Woo-hoo!!"
> 
> Even when I can visualise it without the Homer heads, the sperm still says "woo-hoo" when it gets to the egg.
> 
> If I do conceive, and the baby comes out yellow with four fingers, I'll know visualisation works...

I think visualisation is brilliant if you can do it but I'm useless at it :dohh:

I've got a hypnosis cd which is supposed to help with visualisation but I always fall asleep in the deep breathing part so never get to visualise anything but the inside of my eyelids :rofl:

But now if I get to the visualisation part without falling asleep I'll be thinking of Homer Simpson :rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, will have to try that. Thanks for the tip Conina!

Elizabeth, so happy AF arrived! Now stick that needle in your butt woman lol.


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LOL, will have to try that. Thanks for the tip Conina!
> 
> Elizabeth, so happy AF arrived! Now stick that needle in your butt woman lol.

LOL no BUTT needles till the trigger shot...all in my belly...and it is DONE!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, will have to try that. Thanks for the tip Conina!
> 
> Elizabeth, so happy AF arrived! Now stick that needle in your butt woman lol.
> 
> LOL no BUTT needles till the trigger shot...all in my belly...and it is DONE!Click to expand...

Well done Hun,let the games begin,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, will have to try that. Thanks for the tip Conina!
> 
> Elizabeth, so happy AF arrived! Now stick that needle in your butt woman lol.
> 
> LOL no BUTT needles till the trigger shot...all in my belly...and it is DONE!Click to expand...

Wow, I am so proud of you! I'd have a hard time giving myself a shot but would do it if I had to. I am SO excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> LOL, will have to try that. Thanks for the tip Conina!
> 
> Elizabeth, so happy AF arrived! Now stick that needle in your butt woman lol.
> 
> LOL no BUTT needles till the trigger shot...all in my belly...and it is DONE!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I am so proud of you! I'd have a hard time giving myself a shot but would do it if I had to. I am SO excited for you!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I was TERRIFIED of needles Mon... I finally got over it when I did the HCG diet... those are really not bad at all...it is the one's my hubby has to give me I am worried about LOL

you can go to my journal and see the videos...really not bad at all


----------



## StarSign

Dmom-

K, I'm in my 2WW, but outta curiosity I did a chart on CTP. Wouldn't you know it..it gives/recommends a diff Ov day! Which one would you go with? Based on temp dip today (hope it's implantation!!), I'm FX'ed for CTP's I guess. However, I think I have possible Ov on 2 diff days.


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?

LLB can't you buy them in bulk via mail cheaper? tests for less or something like that?


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?
> 
> LLB can't you buy them in bulk via mail cheaper? tests for less or something like that?Click to expand...

for the FRER? nothing I could have found... plus then add shipping!

This way I was able to use coupons too


----------



## dachsundmom

StarSign said:


> Dmom-
> 
> K, I'm in my 2WW, but outta curiosity I did a chart on CTP. Wouldn't you know it..it gives/recommends a diff Ov day! Which one would you go with? Based on temp dip today (hope it's implantation!!), I'm FX'ed for CTP's I guess. However, I think I have possible Ov on 2 diff days.

I can't see the CTP chart, but if it is saying that OV could have been on 3DPO, I agree with it. Can you let me see the CTP chart?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just went back and looked at the OPK I took this morning with 2nd MU and it sure looks positive to me. Should I post for opinions?


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see the pics!


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> Dmom-
> 
> K, I'm in my 2WW, but outta curiosity I did a chart on CTP. Wouldn't you know it..it gives/recommends a diff Ov day! Which one would you go with? Based on temp dip today (hope it's implantation!!), I'm FX'ed for CTP's I guess. However, I think I have possible Ov on 2 diff days.
> 
> I can't see the CTP chart, but if it is saying that OV could have been on 3DPO, I agree with it. Can you let me see the CTP chart?Click to expand...

What setting to I toggle? I checked the "allow others to my countdown page".
EDIT: Try again. I hit "view page". Maybe that'll do it. Nope, but used correct URL. It should be viewable now ;) I think the BD's are covered both potential spots, too. Whew...


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with CTP.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Let's see the pics!

Here you go:

top OPK was FMU
second one was SMU
third one was done at around 11 am
 



Attached Files:







opk cd 12 aug 2011.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd count the middle one as positive. Looks like it might be a short surge.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks DMom, that's what I thought. I'll keep testing with OPKs later on today, just in case. I think the intravenous soy (intralipid) must have stirred up ovulation earlier than normal.


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?
> 
> LLB can't you buy them in bulk via mail cheaper? tests for less or something like that?Click to expand...
> 
> for the FRER? nothing I could have found... plus then add shipping!
> 
> This way I was able to use coupons tooClick to expand...


darn it, completely understand...wtg on the coupons  Surely someone who posts here is a marketing wizz, they should hit up CB or FR and let us be testers with tons of samples :-D.


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Todays loot LOL...that receipt is for one (pack of 3) and yes, after discount and taxes each box was $6.54 (regular $7.98...$5.98 after coupon) times 5 boxes $32.70...for 15 FRER...each FRER comes out to $2.18...not too shabby right?
> 
> LLB can't you buy them in bulk via mail cheaper? tests for less or something like that?Click to expand...
> 
> for the FRER? nothing I could have found... plus then add shipping!
> 
> This way I was able to use coupons tooClick to expand...
> 
> 
> darn it, completely understand...wtg on the coupons  Surely someone who posts here is a marketing wizz, they should hit up CB or FR and let us be testers with tons of samples :-D.Click to expand...

LOL well I got 15 FRER tests yesterday so even if I got a bulk package at this point I would HOPE it would be unnecessary since we are doing IVF and all ;-) Hope those 15 do the trick HAHAHA


----------



## Rashaa

When did everyone start testing post-ovulation? I know there is a window where you will get a fn - but at some point it will switch to postive [usually 6-10 days] but when did everyone actually start testing to see the result? There is NO WAY I am waiting until 2weeks lol..

Oh and which tests have you guys found to be most sensitive? The best one here at the hospital we have is sensitive to 20-30 hcg/miu..shy of doing an actual bhcg (blood assay) ...I am trying to find the best test to use. 

the scientist in me rears its head :) ...


----------



## Mon_n_john

I start at around 6 DPO with ic but my earliest BFP was at 9 DPO on a FR. I think those are the most sensitive ones. Usually if I am pregnant I can see a clear line by 10 DPO on a FR.


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa said:


> When did everyone start testing post-ovulation? I know there is a window where you will get a fn - but at some point it will switch to postive [usually 6-10 days] but when did everyone actually start testing to see the result? There is NO WAY I am waiting until 2weeks lol..
> 
> Oh and which tests have you guys found to be most sensitive? The best one here at the hospital we have is sensitive to 20-30 hcg/miu..shy of doing an actual bhcg (blood assay) ...I am trying to find the best test to use.
> 
> the scientist in me rears its head :) ...

There is some interesting info here

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptshowdown.html

And here

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html


----------



## shmoo75

LL - :rofl::rofl:at the pics pre spoiler. So glad AF has arrived and you can get on with the injections and count down to IVF

DMom - So sorry the :witch: got you hun I was so rooting for you


----------



## Mon_n_john

Dmom, my vaginal Ovacue reading went from 114 yesterday to 57 today so I couldn't have ovulated yesterday right? Just want to make sure I get how this fancy monitor works. Thank you much!


----------



## googly

Ok I have an ultra personal question to ask! So personal/graphic, I'm going to put it in a spoiler :haha: Those of sensitive disposition should probably go on by to the next post...

(although it's not LL-style graphic :haha: sorry LL, couldn't resist... :winkwink: )


Spoiler
So after one has DTD... BD... horizontal cha cha... and you eventually go to the bathroom and - if like me - sit on the loo, and let everything 'drain' out... Does it seem to you like there's any... 'less' if you have been resting/doing legs up the wall, or no? Should there be?? It seems to me like EVERYTHING is empyting out of there, so much so that I'm kinda worried none is getting through the magic C-gates - ?? I only worry because a friend of mine who was TTC for 3 years, eventually went for IUI and was told she had a very 'complicated' cervix, and no spermies would have been able to swim through! So now I'm kind of visualising the wrought iron gates down preventing access... any thoughts??

Anyway, roll on softcups, lol


----------



## babyforus

Googly-I did lutw 15 min and still had a good bit of loss! But not too much apparently!

Update- got 48 hr hcg levels and went from 25 to 76... yeah!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks for the tip Babyforus, I'm so gonna do that tonight lol.


----------



## babyforus

Just don't forget to find something to entertain you! It seemed like 15 hours I swear! I kept asking dh is it time yet and he was like no its only been 4 minutes:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: seriously!! You'd think I'm adhd or something but it was the most boring 15 minutes I swear! But I did that every time that month.


----------



## babyforus

Anyone heard from Eva? She ok? I thought about pm'ing her but I don't want to upset her!


----------



## LLbean

Don't know but sounds like a few are taking a little break from BNB :(

Hope they all come back soon. I miss them already


----------



## babyforus

me too! How are you feeling? Did you get any hot flashes or anything?


----------



## LLbean

No hot flashes... so far headache and just recently the runs LOL....Oh wait, did that need a SPOILER? hehehehe

TMI ALERT ----TMI ALERT :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babyforus

Nah, I asked and you didn't post a picture of it thankfully! Don't know if I could handle that, lol! Sorry for the headache did you try ice on the back of your neck?


----------



## LLbean

no...but I will live...lets see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> no...but I will live...lets see how it goes tomorrow

Same meds tomorrow LL?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Feel better soon LL.


----------



## amommy

googly said:


> Ok I have an ultra personal question to ask! So personal/graphic, I'm going to put it in a spoiler :haha: Those of sensitive disposition should probably go on by to the next post...
> 
> (although it's not LL-style graphic :haha: sorry LL, couldn't resist... :winkwink: )
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> So after one has DTD... BD... horizontal cha cha... and you eventually go to the bathroom and - if like me - sit on the loo, and let everything 'drain' out... Does it seem to you like there's any... 'less' if you have been resting/doing legs up the wall, or no? Should there be?? It seems to me like EVERYTHING is empyting out of there, so much so that I'm kinda worried none is getting through the magic C-gates - ?? I only worry because a friend of mine who was TTC for 3 years, eventually went for IUI and was told she had a very 'complicated' cervix, and no spermies would have been able to swim through! So now I'm kind of visualising the wrought iron gates down preventing access... any thoughts??
> 
> Anyway, roll on softcups, lol

OMG to the spoiler!! And yes I find if I lay there for 30+ minutes that hardly any comes out! 

Now I have a personal question.. My new man and I had relations today, and when I touched him down there, cough I noticed his "testicles" were kind of small, could that be because he is a bit overweight? or do you think he doesnt have any?? That sounds so bad!!! Any ideas?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> no...but I will live...lets see how it goes tomorrow
> 
> Same meds tomorrow LL?Click to expand...

yes plus one more...Gonal-F


----------



## Mon_n_john

Ladies, my legs are up a wall lol. Hope this works!


----------



## Jennjenn

It did for me!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah I noticed it worked for u Jenn! Never done it before lol. I sure hope it does!


----------



## Jennjenn

[/QUOTE]
OMG to the spoiler!! And yes I find if I lay there for 30+ minutes that hardly any comes out! 

Now I have a personal question.. My new man and I had relations today, and when I touched him down there, cough I noticed his "testicles" were kind of small, could that be because he is a bit overweight? or do you think he doesnt have any?? That sounds so bad!!! Any ideas?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure that I've ever noticed small testicles...I do know DH's tend shrink if he has been cold or in the swimming pool in early spring...


----------



## googly

Jennjenn said:


> It did for me!

Hey Jennjenn did you softcup it, or just legs up the wall?


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, my legs are up a wall lol. Hope this works!

Niiiiiice... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## crystal443

Mon_n_john said:


> Ladies, my legs are up a wall lol. Hope this works!

Good Luck!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crystal443

Jennjenn said:


> It did for me!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## googly

So my softcups turned up today... pfffft, a day too late!

Anyhoo. Those things are MASSIVE! :shock:


----------



## Conina

Yay I have the flatulence ticker!! :haha::haha::haha:

:toothpick:


----------



## Jennjenn

googly said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> It did for me!
> 
> Hey Jennjenn did you softcup it, or just legs up the wall?Click to expand...

No soft cups but it was my next step this didn't work.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks for the good wishes Jenn and Googly. I actually got an eggy on my CBFM this morning so I think I timed it just right!


----------



## StarSign

Mon_n_john said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Jenn and Googly. I actually got an eggy on my CBFM this morning so I think I timed it just right!

Yay!! GL this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

good luck mon with the :sex: sessions. it's funny isnt it how when you get one of those lovely smilies on cb, you can't help be smile back with the same moronic expression, that's me anyway:laugh2:


----------



## Mon_n_john

sumatwsimit said:


> good luck mon with the :sex: sessions. it's funny isnt it how when you get one of those lovely smilies on cb, you can't help be smile back with the same moronic expression, that's me anyway:laugh2:

Thank you Sumat! They certainly make me smile! But I use the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor so I get the picture of an egg instead. It always makes me thing "Time to get the oven warm" lol! :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

Mon_jon - fx for you this cycle hun. I didn't get a Peak on my cbfm this cycle(and I didn't the previous 2 either)I know what you mean about it making you smile when you do.

AFM - I have had my +OPK today:happydance::happydance: Actually I've had 3:shock: at 12:30, 16:00 and at 20:00:happydance::happydance: I have taken pics of all 3 of them and I will post hopefully tomorrow as, my OH is being an absolute arse so no chance of :sex: tonight but, that is ok as we DTD just after I got my 1st +OPK today. Must remember to avoid all arguments when I am this far into my cycle otherwise its a no go:haha::haha: Will see what tomorrows OPK's are like. Do I start counting dpo 2 days after my last +OPK? eg: +opk today, -opk tomorrow so Sunday would be 1dpo?


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Mon_jon - fx for you this cycle hun. I didn't get a Peak on my cbfm this cycle(and I didn't the previous 2 either)I know what you mean about it making you smile when you do.
> 
> AFM - I have had my +OPK today:happydance::happydance: Actually I've had 3:shock: at 12:30, 16:00 and at 20:00:happydance::happydance: I have taken pics of all 3 of them and I will post hopefully tomorrow as, my OH is being an absolute arse so no chance of :sex: tonight but, that is ok as we DTD just after I got my 1st +OPK today. Must remember to avoid all arguments when I am this far into my cycle otherwise its a no go:haha::haha: Will see what tomorrows OPK's are like. Do I start counting dpo 2 days after my last +OPK? eg: +opk today, -opk tomorrow so Sunday would be 1dpo?

If you had the +OPK's today then i would count tomorrow as O day and Saturday as 1dpo hun. That is unless you have more positives tomorrow which is not unheard of. 

I am so happy for you. Especially after two cycles of no ovulation. Good luck hun.

:dust:


----------



## shmoo75

:hi: back at ya Indigo


----------



## shmoo75

Wendyk07 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Mon_jon - fx for you this cycle hun. I didn't get a Peak on my cbfm this cycle(and I didn't the previous 2 either)I know what you mean about it making you smile when you do.
> 
> AFM - I have had my +OPK today:happydance::happydance: Actually I've had 3:shock: at 12:30, 16:00 and at 20:00:happydance::happydance: I have taken pics of all 3 of them and I will post hopefully tomorrow as, my OH is being an absolute arse so no chance of :sex: tonight but, that is ok as we DTD just after I got my 1st +OPK today. Must remember to avoid all arguments when I am this far into my cycle otherwise its a no go:haha::haha: Will see what tomorrows OPK's are like. Do I start counting dpo 2 days after my last +OPK? eg: +opk today, -opk tomorrow so Sunday would be 1dpo?
> 
> If you had the +OPK's today then i would count tomorrow as O day and Saturday as 1dpo hun. That is unless you have more positives tomorrow which is not unheard of.
> 
> I am so happy for you. Especially after two cycles of no ovulation. Good luck hun.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Wendy hun. Knowing my luck I'll get 3 days of +'s now:haha::haha: I'll just have to be extra nice to OH so we can get some more :sex: in. Having a row at the critical point in your cycle is really not helpful:haha:oh well I'm sure I'll be able to get round him


----------



## Mon_n_john

Shmoo congrats on the + OPK! I have had lots of really positive ones myself today. I'll have to wait for the vaginal reading numbers on my Ovacue to go up to know when I Od because I usually get + OPKS for 2 days or more.

I hope your DH comes around tonight!


----------



## shmoo75

Mon_n_john said:


> Shmoo congrats on the + OPK! I have had lots of really positive ones myself today. I'll have to wait for the vaginal reading numbers on my Ovacue to go up to know when I Od because I usually get + OPKS for 2 days or more.
> 
> I hope your DH comes around tonight!

we already DTD prior to our argument so not all is lost if we don't again tonight but, need to get round him for tomorrow


----------



## Mon_n_john

shmoo75 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Shmoo congrats on the + OPK! I have had lots of really positive ones myself today. I'll have to wait for the vaginal reading numbers on my Ovacue to go up to know when I Od because I usually get + OPKS for 2 days or more.
> 
> I hope your DH comes around tonight!
> 
> we already DTD prior to our argument so not all is lost if we don't again tonight but, need to get round him for tomorrowClick to expand...

LOL, I see, smart girl! Bd first, fight after :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:

https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet024.gif


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Mon_jon - fx for you this cycle hun. I didn't get a Peak on my cbfm this cycle(and I didn't the previous 2 either)I know what you mean about it making you smile when you do.
> 
> AFM - I have had my +OPK today:happydance::happydance: Actually I've had 3:shock: at 12:30, 16:00 and at 20:00:happydance::happydance: I have taken pics of all 3 of them and I will post hopefully tomorrow as, my OH is being an absolute arse so no chance of :sex: tonight but, that is ok as we DTD just after I got my 1st +OPK today. Must remember to avoid all arguments when I am this far into my cycle otherwise its a no go:haha::haha: Will see what tomorrows OPK's are like. Do I start counting dpo 2 days after my last +OPK? eg: +opk today, -opk tomorrow so Sunday would be 1dpo?
> 
> If you had the +OPK's today then i would count tomorrow as O day and Saturday as 1dpo hun. That is unless you have more positives tomorrow which is not unheard of.
> 
> I am so happy for you. Especially after two cycles of no ovulation. Good luck hun.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy hun. Knowing my luck I'll get 3 days of +'s now:haha::haha: I'll just have to be extra nice to OH so we can get some more :sex: in. Having a row at the critical point in your cycle is really not helpful:haha:oh well I'm sure I'll be able to get round himClick to expand...

Make up sex is always good. :winkwink:


----------



## Conina

Note to self - don't go looking for baby presents in Mamas and Papas during the 2ww... Found myself wondering which maternity clothes look best :dohh:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Conina said:


> Note to self - don't go looking for baby presents in Mamas and Papas during the 2ww... Found myself wondering which maternity clothes look best :dohh:

Don't feel bad, I was look at maternity clothes online at Old Navy and Target today. What the heck is wrong with me? :haha:


----------



## babyforus

Mon_n_john said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Note to self - don't go looking for baby presents in Mamas and Papas during the 2ww... Found myself wondering which maternity clothes look best :dohh:
> 
> Don't feel bad, I was look at maternity clothes online at Old Navy and Target today. What the heck is wrong with me? :haha:Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with you! You probably should have bought some... manifest! I bought a case of diapers and wipes last month lol I am crazy:haha:, Maternity clothes are a much more sensible choice . Good luck hopefully you've caught the egg! With what dmom predicts I should have bought two!


----------



## Mon_n_john

babyforus said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Note to self - don't go looking for baby presents in Mamas and Papas during the 2ww... Found myself wondering which maternity clothes look best :dohh:
> 
> Don't feel bad, I was look at maternity clothes online at Old Navy and Target today. What the heck is wrong with me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with you! You probably should have bought some... manifest! I bought a case of diapers and wipes last month lol I am crazy:haha:, Maternity clothes are a much more sensible choice . Good luck hopefully you've caught the egg! With what dmom predicts I should have bought two!Click to expand...

You know what? That's good advice. The heck with it, I'm gonna buy some maternity clothes because I WILL need it soon! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.

My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.


----------



## babyforus

Hi dmom, mr dmom cooking tonight?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mr. Dmom...I only do it on weekends. If it's a workday, he cooks or we eat out.

I should be on the shit*er by 8. LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.

Wow really?  It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Mr. Dmom...I only do it on weekends. If it's a workday, he cooks or we eat out.
> 
> I should be on the shit*er by 8. LOL

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.
> 
> Wow really? It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:Click to expand...

CD11 on Ovagraph and CD10 on the others. But I am not sure that I agree them.

Tbh, I think the vaginal sensor can be off. I like the oral sensor and BBT. If that vaginal one is not placed perfectly, it will read high.

But damn, you are really going all out on the sex!:haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.
> 
> Wow really? It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> CD11 on Ovagraph and CD10 on the others. But I am not sure that I agree them.
> 
> Tbh, I think the vaginal sensor can be off. I like the oral sensor and BBT. If that vaginal one is not placed perfectly, it will read high.
> 
> But damn, you are really going all out on the sex!:haha:Click to expand...

Thank you! Yeah, I don't agree with either one. I think it's yesterday, today, or maybe even tomorrow.

And yeah, DH has been all out on the sex, he's freaking out about me having to stay on that treatment for long. It's too pricey! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Nice new Avatar Mon!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Nice new Avatar Mon!!!!

Thank you! I took it last night. It was my first LUTW after BD. I took it while texting one of the BNB girls :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Nice new Avatar Mon!!!!
> 
> Thank you! I took it last night. It was my first LUTW after BD. I took it while texting one of the BNB girls :haha:Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHA nice how we "focus" :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Nice new Avatar Mon!!!!
> 
> Thank you! I took it last night. It was my first LUTW after BD. I took it while texting one of the BNB girls :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHAHA nice how we "focus" :haha:Click to expand...

The phone was in my hand and I was like, what the heck, I'll take a pic for a new avatar :haha:


----------



## googly

Here is my view right now:

Yep, that's two needles in me ovaries. Ouch!

(not really, it's virtually painless)
 



Attached Files:







needles.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> Here is my view right now:
> 
> Yep, that's two needles in me ovaries. Ouch!
> 
> (not really, it's virtually painless)

EEEEKKKKKKSSSS at least my needles are in and out...


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Here is my view right now:
> 
> Yep, that's two needles in me ovaries. Ouch!
> 
> (not really, it's virtually painless)

You're supposed to be relaxing. 

Where is your acupuncturist? 

She is going to be furious! :trouble:

You're interfering with yout chakra's energy flow by using that cell camera! :nope::nope::nope: :haha:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Here is my view right now:
> 
> Yep, that's two needles in me ovaries. Ouch!
> 
> (not really, it's virtually painless)
> 
> You're supposed to be relaxing.
> 
> Where is your acupuncturist?
> 
> She is going to be furious! :trouble:
> 
> Your interfering with yout chakra's energy flow by using that cell camera! :nope::nope::nope: :haha:Click to expand...

For reals?!? The first few times I just lay there quietly but now I've counted alllll the tiles on the ceiling several times over - I'm so BORED!

I did feel a bit guilty picking up the phone and wondered whether it would be bad for the general *flow* of -whatever-....


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> For reals?!? The first few times I just lay there quietly but now I've counted alllll the tiles on the ceiling several times over - I'm so BORED!
> 
> I did feel a bit guilty picking up the phone and wondered whether it would be bad for the general *flow* of -whatever-....

Hell, I don't know...:shrug:

I was just teasing you. :haha:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> For reals?!? The first few times I just lay there quietly but now I've counted alllll the tiles on the ceiling several times over - I'm so BORED!
> 
> I did feel a bit guilty picking up the phone and wondered whether it would be bad for the general *flow* of -whatever-....
> 
> Hell, I don't know...:shrug:
> 
> I was just teasing you. :haha:Click to expand...

Oh right... ha... I had wondered about it though :haha: I know crap-all about this stuff.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, there may actually be something to it.


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, there may actually be something to it.

Well I'm done now, I guess I'd better go back to tile counting next time!


----------



## Indigo77

You could try doing kegel exercises, instead.....Multi-task to manifest....


----------



## babyforus

Wow Dmom I hope your well, no er visit or confined to the br indefinitely!!!! Apple cider vinegar if you have too much indigestion or are worried about food poisoning....

LL- I am with you needles are supposed to be a quick in and out.... ouch! How did your regimen go today? did you get cute little baby themed band-aids to cover your needle tracks, lol?

Googly... What can I say? I admire your determination!! Ive heard acupuncture can do good things... Just saying I'd have to be sure acupressure wouldn't do it before I could consider the needles... wouldn't make a good junkie,lol Probably would need to be blindfolded! maybe you should ask her to put a mirror on the ceiling:haha:

Hi Indigo- how are you this evening?


----------



## babyforus

Eva, Sorry I missed you! I hope you got your hot dog fix or got over it! Don't want those cravings to get out of control.... a hot dog or 2 is one thing... A whole pack is another,lol... Thats what usually happens to me. I resist and resist and then boom eat 2 times as many as if I would have just had one and went on:haha: Take care hope your doing well:hugs:


----------



## googly

babyforus said:


> Wow Dmom I hope your well, no er visit or confined to the br indefinitely!!!! Apple cider vinegar if you have too much indigestion or are worried about food poisoning....
> 
> LL- I am with you needles are supposed to be a quick in and out.... ouch! How did your regimen go today? did you get cute little baby themed band-aids to cover your needle tracks, lol?
> 
> Googly... What can I say? I admire your determination!! Ive heard acupuncture can do good things... Just saying I'd have to be sure acupressure wouldn't do it before I could consider the needles... wouldn't make a good junkie,lol Probably would need to be blindfolded! maybe you should ask her to put a mirror on the ceiling:haha:
> 
> Hi Indigo- how are you this evening?

They could at least provide a DVD or TV or something like at the dentist! Maybe that would interfere with the energy flow as well...

I'm going to ask her next time if it's alright to play with my phone. I get sort of iphone withdrawal if can't touch it for half an hour anyway:::: :D


----------



## cebethel

babyforus said:


> Eva, Sorry I missed you! I hope you got your hot dog fix or got over it! Don't want those cravings to get out of control.... a hot dog or 2 is one thing... A whole pack is another,lol... Thats what usually happens to me. I resist and resist and then boom eat 2 times as many as if I would have just had one and went on:haha: Take care hope your doing well:hugs:

I think Im gonna skip the hot dogs, they're all


Spoiler
Anuses & eyeballs


----------



## babyforus

uugh, gross and I loved ball park franks at the ball field!


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Eva, Sorry I missed you! I hope you got your hot dog fix or got over it! Don't want those cravings to get out of control.... a hot dog or 2 is one thing... A whole pack is another,lol... Thats what usually happens to me. I resist and resist and then boom eat 2 times as many as if I would have just had one and went on:haha: Take care hope your doing well:hugs:
> 
> I think Im gonna skip the hot dogs, they're all
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Anuses & eyeballsClick to expand...

Yep they are:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> LL- I am with you needles are supposed to be a quick in and out.... ouch! How did your regimen go today? did you get cute little baby themed band-aids to cover your needle tracks, lol?

LOL...no needle tracks and no cute band aids either but I did my injections just fine today :happydance:


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.
> 
> Wow really? It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:Click to expand...

So tells us about the OvaCue stuff - what is it measuring? I had assumed it was temperature, but it doesn't seem to correlate with your BBT, and the oral and vag readings seem to be different from each other?

Do you rate it so far??



Vag readings :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## crystal443

LLbean said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> LL- I am with you needles are supposed to be a quick in and out.... ouch! How did your regimen go today? did you get cute little baby themed band-aids to cover your needle tracks, lol?
> 
> LOL...no needle tracks and no cute band aids either but I did my injections just fine today :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww you need to get some princess band aids and keep the pink theme going the whole way through the cycle:thumbup: Think pink, think pink:dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

lol...I just might! ;-)...or maybe the Hello Kitty ones hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.
> 
> Wow really? It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So tells us about the OvaCue stuff - what is it measuring? I had assumed it was temperature, but it doesn't seem to correlate with your BBT, and the oral and vag readings seem to be different from each other?
> 
> Do you rate it so far??
> 
> 
> 
> Vag readings :haha: :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

It reads enzymes in your fluids. It was right for me on the cycle I took Tamoxifen, it was off for me on my soy cycle.

It comes with an oral sensor, but it will not confirm ovulation unless you use a vaginal sensor.

Her pink box should signify OV, but I don't agree with it based on the temps.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Monica...which chart do you want me to analyze? Your OvaCue readings are much higher than mine have ever been.
> 
> My highest has been 112, but I stay in the 60s.
> 
> Wow really? It's the OvaCue chart that I was hoping you would understand. I'm just new to it. But feel free to look at my BBT chart. I've had + OPKS since yesterday with really strong positive ones today. I'm just wondering when I am going to O or if I Od already. Thanks Dmom! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> So tells us about the OvaCue stuff - what is it measuring? I had assumed it was temperature, but it doesn't seem to correlate with your BBT, and the oral and vag readings seem to be different from each other?
> 
> Do you rate it so far??
> 
> 
> 
> Vag readings :haha: :haha: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It reads enzymes in your fluids. It was right for me on the cycle I took Tamoxifen, it was off for me on my soy cycle.
> 
> It comes with an oral sensor, but it will not confirm ovulation unless you use a vaginal sensor.
> 
> *Her pink box should signify OV*, but I don't agree with it based on the temps.Click to expand...

I know, but what about the OvaCue?!


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly, what I just described is the OvaCue.


----------



## googly

I know, sorry, I was just making a joke..... 

A RUDE one...

I have a very juvenile sense of humour.........

(also might be referring to British only slang...)


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Baby!


----------



## Mon_n_john

If you think thats funny you should see the vaginal sensor, its huge lol!


----------



## googly

Mon_n_john said:


> If you think thats funny you should see the vaginal sensor, its huge lol!

Uhh nice... I got a bit of a shock when the FS showed me the wand thing they use to do intravaginal ultrasounds - blimey! He wasn't too gentle with it either.... :wacko:

Hoping I don't have to have that again in a hurry.


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> If you think thats funny you should see the vaginal sensor, its huge lol!
> 
> Uhh nice... I got a bit of a shock when the FS showed me the wand thing they use to do intravaginal ultrasounds - blimey! He wasn't too gentle with it either.... :wacko:
> 
> Hoping I don't have to have that again in a hurry.Click to expand...

Yup, that thing is huge!


----------



## babyforus

Thanks for the warning guys... UUGH now I am a bit concerned! Did it hurt? Make you bleed?


----------



## LLbean

I had one done today...it was weird cause I am on CD2 so yes, all sensitive up in there, but its not that bad


----------



## Mon_n_john

Nah, didn't bleed at all baby. And I had LOTS of internal scans with my last son, no bleeding. It feels exactly like what it is: some stranger shoving a large dildo shaped object up your vajayjay lol!


----------



## googly

Yeah, no worse than having a smear test, say....


----------



## hugs3409

Mon_n_john said:


> Nah, didn't bleed at all baby. And I had LOTS of internal scans with my last son, no bleeding. It feels exactly like what it is: some stranger shoving a large dildo shaped object up your vajayjay lol!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: yep that pretty much sums it up haha. I had quite a few recently with my situation and its not biggie really.


----------



## amommy

DMom, what do you need to give me a prediction? Let me know because I would like to hear what you think!


----------



## sadie

I am so jealous of all of your avatars. As soon as I get home next week, i am going to post one, too. I cant on the tablet I am using. :(

Would anyone mind taking a peek at my chart? I swear I ovulated yesterday based on feelings of O pain and ewcm. Also, this month and last onth was O pain on my right side. never has it been two months in a row from the same side.... Maybe that is clomids fault. maybe I will ovulate twice this month. That would be nice, too.

Thanks girls.

Catch the Egg!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, based on your chart now, my best guess is CD11; but I a not entirely sure that you have OV yet, TBH.


----------



## Desperado167

babyforus said:


> Thanks for the warning guys... UUGH now I am a bit concerned! Did it hurt? Make you bleed?

No Hun ,it def does t hurt and i never bled but some women can,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

Thanks dmom. I def will keep tmping but it just looks weird to me and the double right ovulation is strange, too.

Why are you feeling worried? Everything OK or did I miss something? Oh, and what is your avatar of? I keep trying to figure it out.....


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Thanks dmom. I def will keep tmping but it just looks weird to me and the double right ovulation is strange, too.
> 
> Why are you feeling worried? Everything OK or did I miss something? Oh, and what is your avatar of? I keep trying to figure it out.....

The avatar is a painting of Butterfly's; it can be anything you like. If I could afford it, I would buy it from her in a heartbeat! It would look fab in my house. :thumbup:

I am just worried about my friends in the path of hurricane Irene, but thank you for asking!

I wouldn't put too much thought into the right side pain; as long as you did OV last cycle, it's really all that matters.


----------



## dachsundmom

amommy said:


> DMom, what do you need to give me a prediction? Let me know because I would like to hear what you think!

For the time being, I am out of the pendulum business; it doesn't like me right now.


----------



## StarSign

sadie said:


> Thanks dmom. I def will keep tmping but it just looks weird to me and the double right ovulation is strange, too.
> 
> Why are you feeling worried? Everything OK or did I miss something? Oh, and what is your avatar of? I keep trying to figure it out.....

I think you're close to Ov, but not quite there yet.


----------



## sadie

Omg, me too! My entire family is in NY and so is my apartment! My parents were told to evacuate and my dad has to get the boat out of the water today!! Mother Nature can really be a beast, sometimes!

Im glad to not be there at the moment. Im just in Italy for the summer and head home next week. :( 

Thanks for the avatar clarification!


----------



## hugs3409

I am in NJ, so its kinda scary, but I think will be ok. We shall see, not on the shore area, so hoping to not get hit too hard. We did feel the earthquake the other day. This weather is so wierd. I will be praying for those in the heart of this hurricane. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> I am in NJ, so its kinda scary, but I think will be ok. We shall see, not on the shore area, so hoping to not get hit too hard. We did feel the earthquake the other day. This weather is so wierd. I will be praying for those in the heart of this hurricane. :hugs:

Take care of yourself and stay safe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Can you girls tell me when you usually get AF after a temp dip? AF is due on the 29th based on it being 28 days since my last bleed but my temo took a dip this morning so i wondered whether she'll come today because of the dip or whether its just a sign that shes on route and it could be anytime.

Thanks in advance.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hurricanes & earthquakes. Please stay safe all you gals across the pond.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you girls tell me when you usually get AF after a temp dip? AF is due on the 29th based on it being 28 days since my last bleed but my temo took a dip this morning so i wondered whether she'll come today because of the dip or whether its just a sign that shes on route and it could be anytime.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :hugs:

Typically the next day or two; I get mine the day of the dip or the very next day. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you girls tell me when you usually get AF after a temp dip? AF is due on the 29th based on it being 28 days since my last bleed but my temo took a dip this morning so i wondered whether she'll come today because of the dip or whether its just a sign that shes on route and it could be anytime.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Typically the next day or two; I get mine the day of the dip or the very next day. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun. I just want her here now. Am so inpatient these days but it will be so good to get back to a normal cycle. I was so pleased when i took my temp this morning(never thought i would say this on a ttc board).


----------



## Wendyk07

sadie said:


> Omg, me too! My entire family is in NY and so is my apartment! My parents were told to evacuate and my dad has to get the boat out of the water today!! Mother Nature can really be a beast, sometimes!
> 
> Im glad to not be there at the moment. Im just in Italy for the summer and head home next week. :(
> 
> Thanks for the avatar clarification!

My brother is currently on a plane heading that way. Have been keeping an eye on the weather since i dropped him off at the airport.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I only say this as a caution, do not be too discouraged if your cycle is a little longer this time. Since there was no ovulation this time around, I can't see where your LP should be. I hope your temp is low in the morning too!

Wow it feels weird to say that.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I only say this as a caution, do not be too discouraged if your cycle is a little longer this time. Since there was no ovulation this time around, I can't see where your LP should be. I hope your temp is low in the morning too!
> 
> Wow it feels weird to say that.

It is weird to want the opposite from what everyone else wants. I am feeling a little pre-menstral as well but thought it could just be because i want to feel it. Fingers crossed for the morning. Am sure i will cope if it lasts a little longer than normal, its been a long slog but there is an end in sight and thats whats keeping me going.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then Wendy, Fx'd for AF! Lol


----------



## LLbean

HUGS please be safe out there

EVERYONE in the path of it please keep us posted


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> HUGS please be safe out there
> 
> EVERYONE in the path of it please keep us posted

WSS.

Please stay safe. :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I hope AF is coming soon Wendy!!!

I'm in the hurricane watch area, so hopefully it won't be so bad here. I'm fully stocked and the generator is gassed and ready to go!


----------



## LLbean

keep us updated when you can please!


----------



## Jodes2011

Bloody hell you girls can talk and there is so much to catch up on. How is everyone doing? Dmom i have a question for you hun with my FF it confirmed ovulation on Day 15 and on my Countdown to Pregnancy it didn't confirm ovulation whatsoever? So now i'm thinking have i ovulated?? Northstar and Wooly can you shed any light to my situation? I have put in the same temps and my chart is identical to FF apart from my coverline is lower than my countdown one??? It's so good to be back i've missed you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Bloody hell you girls can talk and there is so much to catch up on. How is everyone doing? Dmom i have a question for you hun with my FF it confirmed ovulation on Day 15 and on my Countdown to Pregnancy it didn't confirm ovulation whatsoever? So now i'm thinking have i ovulated?? Northstar and Wooly can you shed any light to my situation? I have put in the same temps and my chart is identical to FF apart from my coverline is lower than my countdown one??? It's so good to be back i've missed you all xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay!!!! You're here!

Jodie it looks like you have different CM on the same days in each chart? What if you change the CM in CTP to match FF.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell you girls can talk and there is so much to catch up on. How is everyone doing? Dmom i have a question for you hun with my FF it confirmed ovulation on Day 15 and on my Countdown to Pregnancy it didn't confirm ovulation whatsoever? So now i'm thinking have i ovulated?? Northstar and Wooly can you shed any light to my situation? I have put in the same temps and my chart is identical to FF apart from my coverline is lower than my countdown one??? It's so good to be back i've missed you all xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yay!!!! You're here!
> 
> Jodie it looks like you have different CM on the same days in each chart? What if you change the CM in CTP to match FF.Click to expand...


woohoo it's been hard not talking to you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: i've just changed the CM now and it doesn't make any difference??? I started off with watery cm and then ended up with EWCM and i noticed i'd put EWCM on day 16 :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I say go with FF. It all looks good to me! I think CTP is confused by the two dips that you've had bc of the coverline. At least that's my best guess, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I say go with FF. It all looks good to me! I think CTP is confused by the two dips that you've had bc of the coverline. At least that's my best guess, LOL

cheers hun i might just leave a few temps out and see if that makes a difference xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you girls tell me when you usually get AF after a temp dip? AF is due on the 29th based on it being 28 days since my last bleed but my temo took a dip this morning so i wondered whether she'll come today because of the dip or whether its just a sign that shes on route and it could be anytime.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :hugs:

Wendy,this is my first month temping and af arrived today after two temp dips ,hope that helps ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Can you girls tell me when you usually get AF after a temp dip? AF is due on the 29th based on it being 28 days since my last bleed but my temo took a dip this morning so i wondered whether she'll come today because of the dip or whether its just a sign that shes on route and it could be anytime.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Wendy,this is my first month temping and af arrived today after two temp dips ,hope that helps ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh crap :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: onto next month Tracey and i know it will happen soon xxxxxxxxxx i started testing yesterday and BFN so far which is to be expected for 7/8dpo my hubby said he couldn't feel my cervix sorry if tmi for other ladies isn't that a good sign? Also had some brown blood tinged CM and a temp dip at 6dpo this temping is addictive but driving me insane haha xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi Jodes, I had a peak at your chart - reckon it looks awesome, very promising... agree with cd15 but I guess cd13 is also a possibility. FX :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif Shes here, the witch found my house and has decided to stay for a few days.https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif Shes here, the witch found my house and has decided to stay for a few days.https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif

woohoo and now onto TTC xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif Shes here, the witch found my house and has decided to stay for a few days.https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/salut/t9303.gif

Go wendy go ,cd1 for me too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Jodie,

I don't know if it means much but after my cp went high it was a couple days then I got my positive. This was the first month I paid attention to mine so I don't know if that was different but that is what happened. Hope it helps a little. Good luck!!


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Omg, me too! My entire family is in NY and so is my apartment! My parents were told to evacuate and my dad has to get the boat out of the water today!! Mother Nature can really be a beast, sometimes!
> 
> Im glad to not be there at the moment. Im just in Italy for the summer and head home next week. :(
> 
> Thanks for the avatar clarification!
> 
> My brother is currently on a plane heading that way. Have been keeping an eye on the weather since i dropped him off at the airport.Click to expand...

My mom was due to come back tomorrow from vegas. Her flight got cancelled and she was supposed to land at 2:30pm our time, which supposedly the weather is not supposed to be that bad yet. I dunno. Hope your brother arrives safely.


----------



## hugs3409

woohooo wendy, thats awesome. :dust: for this month. to everyone :)

thanks for all the well wishes, will update if needed. Hoping it won't be too bad. It has already moved 25 miles east and brought down to a catagory 2, so thats good news :) 

nighty night :) :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Here's the pics of my +OPK's.

The 1st one was at 12:30, the 2nd was at 4pm and the 3rd was at 8pm all on 25/08:



I got another +OPK yesterday at 1pm(didn't take pic as OH was about and still not a happy chappie)and I started to get -OPK at 6pm will test again today at about noon and see what that says. If my mood this morning is anything to go by I would say I am OV today so tomorrow I should be 1DPO:happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Wendy - I never thought I would be happy for anyone to get AF but I really am happy for you. This means you can get started on TTC this cycle.

Sorry to all the rest that :witch: got here's to you this cycle:dust::dust:to all


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Here's the pics of my +OPK's.
> 
> The 1st one was at 12:30, the 2nd was at 4pm and the 3rd was at 8pm all on 25/08:
> 
> View attachment 256280
> View attachment 256281
> View attachment 256282
> 
> 
> I got another +OPK yesterday at 1pm(didn't take pic as OH was about and still not a happy chappie)and I started to get -OPK at 6pm will test again today at about noon and see what that says. If my mood this morning is anything to go by I would say I am OV today so tomorrow I should be 1DPO:happydance::happydance:

Good luck on catching that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

babyforus said:


> Jodie,
> 
> I don't know if it means much but after my cp went high it was a couple days then I got my positive. This was the first month I paid attention to mine so I don't know if that was different but that is what happened. Hope it helps a little. Good luck!!

Congratulations hun on your pregnancy :hugs: Sorry to be a :dohh:but what do you mean by CP?


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Here's the pics of my +OPK's.
> 
> The 1st one was at 12:30, the 2nd was at 4pm and the 3rd was at 8pm all on 25/08:
> 
> View attachment 256280
> View attachment 256281
> View attachment 256282
> 
> 
> I got another +OPK yesterday at 1pm(didn't take pic as OH was about and still not a happy chappie)and I started to get -OPK at 6pm will test again today at about noon and see what that says. If my mood this morning is anything to go by I would say I am OV today so tomorrow I should be 1DPO:happydance::happydance:

Good luck hun start getting jiggy with your hubby :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Oh dear just been reading up on the other threads and another one has been closed. Good luck to the lady who got pregnant first time but we all know it can be done it's just a matter of luck at the end of the day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie....CP=cervical position. Be careful using this one bc the standards don't fit many women.

It was a heated week here; August testing thread....bad. Lol

That's all I can say, I am fortunate to still even be able to log on.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie....CP=cervical position. Be careful using this one bc the standards don't fit many women.
> 
> It was a heated week here; August testing thread....bad. Lol
> 
> That's all I can say, I am fortunate to still even be able to log on.

Cheers hun i did wonder if it meant that but i don't fiddle about up there it was just what my hubby mentioned :shrug: What happened in the August testing thread? Fortunate to still be able to log on? Why hun? Can you PM me?? xxxxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Shmoo congrats on the + OPK. Get to BDing!!!

As for me, I know I ovulated already now I just have to decipher when I did so that I know when to start taking the progesterone.

Does our resident expert care to take a looky at my chart? = )


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, I am going with CD14 or CD15.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Monica, I am going with CD14 or CD15.

Thank you! I think I'm going to go with CD14. That feels right since my vaginal reading was pretty high last night so I figured I ovulated before then. Thanks again! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Call it CD14 now and use CD15 to your advantage if you need to for testing purposes. At least that's what I do, LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Call it CD14 now and use CD15 to your advantage if you need to for testing purposes. At least that's what I do, LOL

LOL works for me! :thumbup: Although I am supposed to have a blood test at 10 DPO, let's see if I can hold out to 11 DPO :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I don't know wot us girls wud do around here without you,you are amazing at reading theses charts and helping us all out ,thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everyone needs a hobby, LOL


----------



## babyforus

Dmom- thanks! I didn't know if it was a sign just knew that is what happened with me.

Jodie- glad dmom was able to clear that up for us! I have learned so much by following her posts!! 

Wendy-:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Fx'd!

Thank you!


----------



## Mon_n_john

babyforus said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Note to self - don't go looking for baby presents in Mamas and Papas during the 2ww... Found myself wondering which maternity clothes look best :dohh:
> 
> Don't feel bad, I was look at maternity clothes online at Old Navy and Target today. What the heck is wrong with me? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is wrong with you! You probably should have bought some... manifest! I bought a case of diapers and wipes last month lol I am crazy:haha:, Maternity clothes are a much more sensible choice . Good luck hopefully you've caught the egg! With what dmom predicts I should have bought two!Click to expand...

I took your advice. You said to manifest so... I bought some maternity clothes! I picked out some cute jeans and 3 tops from the maternity section of Old Navy.com. Free shipping + $10 off! Got 4 items for under $48 so not bad at all. Thanks for the great advice! :thumbup:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:

Hey Jodes, I just realized we're on similar days DPO. You may test before I do. I plan on waiting until "the last day" of August to get up to nerve to test depending on how my temps look. Day 13 is my D-day usually. So, if I make it beyond..then I'll do it.:flow:


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom what does FF mean when you have an Triphasic chart? It's given me day 22?? How are you honey? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,I don't know wot us girls wud do around here without you,you are amazing at reading theses charts and helping us all out ,thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i second that you are my hero xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

StarSign said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:
> 
> Hey Jodes, I just realized we're on similar days DPO. You may test before I do. I plan on waiting until "the last day" of August to get up to nerve to test depending on how my temps look. Day 13 is my D-day usually. So, if I make it beyond..then I'll do it.:flow:Click to expand...

Well i've caved in already and started testing from 7dpo all BFN i bought a load of IC's from Amazon because i just want a piece of the action and i'm impatient :hugs: Your chart looks good implantation dip on 9dpo?? I will keep my fingers crossed x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Dmom what does FF mean when you have an Triphasic chart? It's given me day 22?? How are you honey? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am going to contain my excitement, but a tripahsic chart is the golden egg of charts, so to speak. LOL

It means that you have had yet another thermal shift, after OV, but no dip to coverline. Supposedly you have a 20% higher chance of a BFP vs. a biphasic chart.

This is more exciting than that implantation dip, sasquatch, tbh!:happydance:

It's no guarantee of a BFP, but it is a beautiful chart!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jodes that's exciting news ,keep on testing ,Hope that line appears ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom what does FF mean when you have an Triphasic chart? It's given me day 22?? How are you honey? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am going to contain my excitement, but a tripahsic chart is the golden egg of charts, so to speak. LOL
> 
> It means that you have had yet another thermal shift, after OV, but no dip to coverline. Supposedly you have a 20% higher chance of a BFP vs. a biphasic chart.
> 
> This is more exciting than that implantation dip, sasquatch, tbh!:happydance:
> 
> It's no guarantee of a BFP, but it is a beautiful chart!:hugs:Click to expand...

What would i do without you :hugs: Oh right thanks for explaining it to me in English :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I have only seen the elusive triphasic chart by searching for them on FF.

If I had that chart, I'd be on FF right now comparing it to BFP charts, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Omg jodes that's exciting news ,keep on testing ,Hope that line appears ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wish i could get excited Despie :nope: i will keep testing but generally i never get a positive until AF is here :shrug: When do you think i would get a positive from looking at my chart? Thats if i am pregnant?? I might just have a fluke beautiful chart :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: feel really down today and i don't know why?? could just go to bed and :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I have only seen the elusive triphasic chart by searching for them on FF.
> 
> If I had that chart, I'd be on FF right now comparing it to BFP charts, LOL

haha i think i will take a look at some and compare :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

So i take Triphasic charts are few and far between? x


----------



## Desperado167

Awk huni,please don't cry ,keep your chin up ,I haven't a clue wen u wud get a positive as I never got one until af was late but last time I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,good luck lovely and don't be sad ,we are all here rooting for you always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Awk huni,please don't cry ,keep your chin up ,I haven't a clue wen u wud get a positive as I never got one until af was late but last time I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,good luck lovely and don't be sad ,we are all here rooting for you always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I ever hardly cry but i'm just that way out today and i've just had a little tiff with the hubby. I know your rooting for me and thank you so much and if you don't know already i'm rooting for you too. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom how do i compare my chart on FF? Sorry x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Long of to FF and look at the 'chart gallery.' it will give you an option to search for charts like yours; you can set the parameters to whatever you like.

A triphaisc chart isn't rare, per se, but it statistically shows a higher percentage of BFPs.

However, it is possible to have a pretty chart and a BFN; I know you are already down so I hate to even say that.:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Long of to FF and look at the 'chart gallery.' it will give you an option to search for charts like yours; you can set the parameters to whatever you like.
> 
> A triphaisc chart isn't rare, per se, but it statistically shows a higher percentage of BFPs.
> 
> However, it is possible to have a pretty chart and a BFN; I know you are already down so I hate to even say that.:cry:

Don't worry i'm fine about it all :hugs::hugs: just found out where to go and compare and there is a higher percentage of BFP's with triphasic chart but there is 17% that can end in BFN's. I'm quite happy doing another couple of charts anyway to get an idea :hugs: Thanks x


----------



## LLbean

Jodes...being emotional can be a good thing too in this case ;-)

FXd!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk huni,please don't cry ,keep your chin up ,I haven't a clue wen u wud get a positive as I never got one until af was late but last time I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,good luck lovely and don't be sad ,we are all here rooting for you always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I ever hardly cry but i'm just that way out today and i've just had a little tiff with the hubby. I know your rooting for me and thank you so much and if you don't know already i'm rooting for you too. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

:friends::friends::friends::


----------



## Conina

Hi all, just catching up today. Yesterday DH and I went to Dublin for the Ireland-England rugby match. Ireland lost :growlmad: but it was good fun apart from that. Then today we were at my sister's, as my brother and his fiancee were home from England for the weekend. 

East coast ladies - hope you're all ok :hugs::hugs:. Is it passed yet?


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Hi all, just catching up today. Yesterday DH and I went to Dublin for the Ireland-England rugby match. Ireland lost :growlmad: but it was good fun apart from that. Then today we were at my sister's, as my brother and his fiancee were home from England for the weekend.
> 
> East coast ladies - hope you're all ok :hugs::hugs:. Is it passed yet?

Such a bummer wen u go to the match and they loose ,:dohh:Glad u had a good time anyway,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Jodes2011 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:
> 
> Hey Jodes, I just realized we're on similar days DPO. You may test before I do. I plan on waiting until "the last day" of August to get up to nerve to test depending on how my temps look. Day 13 is my D-day usually. So, if I make it beyond..then I'll do it.:flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i've caved in already and started testing from 7dpo all BFN i bought a load of IC's from Amazon because i just want a piece of the action and i'm impatient :hugs: Your chart looks good implantation dip on 9dpo?? I will keep my fingers crossed xClick to expand...

Jodes I am at 8dpo, and I have been testing since 5dpo :). all BFN's from IC's I got..just ordered some ultrasensitive tests, and will buy a few FRER's too...:dust: to you...I KNOW what you are going through. Hang in there.


----------



## Rashaa

Jodes2011 said:


> So i take Triphasic charts are few and far between? x

actually, I think I have a triphasic...I had the biphasic after ovulation, but the past two days, my temps are rising more...I was getting worried...still have BFN's though..will start to use a more ultrasensitive test...this is becoming more hopeful, in addition to my symptoms.


----------



## Jodes2011

Rashaa said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> So i take Triphasic charts are few and far between? x
> 
> actually, I think I have a triphasic...I had the biphasic after ovulation, but the past two days, my temps are rising more...I was getting worried...still have BFN's though..will start to use a more ultrasensitive test...this is becoming more hopeful, in addition to my symptoms.Click to expand...

woohoo thats good then you've got a 80% chance of getting your BFP from looking at FF stats. Fingers crossed hun :flower: I want to take a look at your chart but i can't :-(


----------



## Shelley71

Good luck Rashaa!


----------



## Rashaa

Thank you Jodes and Shelley, I will figur out how to turn it on, and let you know...i thought if you clicked on my sig it would show, but it doesnt :(


----------



## Jodes2011

Rashaa said:


> Thank you Jodes and Shelley, I will figur out how to turn it on, and let you know...i thought if you clicked on my sig it would show, but it doesnt :(

no probs good luck anyway :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Jodes2011 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jodes and Shelley, I will figur out how to turn it on, and let you know...i thought if you clicked on my sig it would show, but it doesnt :(
> 
> no probs good luck anyway :hugs:Click to expand...

it's up :)


----------



## manuiti

I've caved too! I tested with 10miu ICs yesterday (8dpo) and today. Both bfns too. My temps should start to dip away tomorrow if the :witch: is on her way, so I'm hoping tomorrow's temp will stay high.

FXd and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes & Rashaa, your charts are looking good! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyforus

Hi Jodie and Raasha- Good luck on your bfp's!!! If you want to know early use frer, my lines were still really light on the ic's and my hcg level was 178 when last checked! 

Don't know if it'll help you feel better but I had an out w/my dh over something stupid the night before my bfp I was so ticked over nothing major!! I just couldn't help it. Let us know what you find out!! I noticed jb and someone else got darker lines in the afternoon, at 11 dpo so did I. Cant wait to hear what you find out!!:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jodes and Shelley, I will figur out how to turn it on, and let you know...i thought if you clicked on my sig it would show, but it doesnt :(
> 
> no probs good luck anyway :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it's up :)Click to expand...

Your chart looks great! But I don't think FF will call it triphasic. :hugs:

Fx'd!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Today I am 2 DPO and I have noticed that I usually start getting nauseaus right about now. After taking my vaginal reading with my OvaCue monitor I noticed today that my progesterone shot way up today. No wonder I feel nauseaus right now, high progesterone makes you feel a littel sick to your stomach. Just thought I'd share what I learned because I know it can be tempting to symptom spot. (Although it could also be the rich rum cake I made tonight lol!)

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!


----------



## babyforus

Good luck Mon! Hopefully you will have more symptoms and a bfp soon!


----------



## googly

Hey babyforus, when do you go to your first scan and find out if you have those twin boys?!? :winkwink:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:
> 
> Hey Jodes, I just realized we're on similar days DPO. You may test before I do. I plan on waiting until "the last day" of August to get up to nerve to test depending on how my temps look. Day 13 is my D-day usually. So, if I make it beyond..then I'll do it.:flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i've caved in already and started testing from 7dpo all BFN i bought a load of IC's from Amazon because i just want a piece of the action and i'm impatient :hugs: Your chart looks good implantation dip on 9dpo?? I will keep my fingers crossed xClick to expand...

Lol. But no caving for me. Yes, dip looks promising, but what is interesting also is that C2P chooses a diff Ov day. My gut says I Ov'ed twice, and I know 10dpo I test :bfn: last time. Eehhh, no urge to POAS. What I most noted about your chart is that you have tons of CM post O too.


----------



## sadie

Any of you know about taking monistat for a yeast infection? I am only on cd3, but dont want to screw things up.... Thanks.


----------



## Jodes2011

Rashaa said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Jodes and Shelley, I will figur out how to turn it on, and let you know...i thought if you clicked on my sig it would show, but it doesnt :(
> 
> no probs good luck anyway :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> it's up :)Click to expand...

Thats a good chart hun :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

manuiti said:


> I've caved too! I tested with 10miu ICs yesterday (8dpo) and today. Both bfns too. My temps should start to dip away tomorrow if the :witch: is on her way, so I'm hoping tomorrow's temp will stay high.
> 
> FXd and :dust: to everyone!

Oh right so if your temps start dropping then it's not good news? I hope they stay high then for you. I really hope mine stay elevated then. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

babyforus said:


> Hi Jodie and Raasha- Good luck on your bfp's!!! If you want to know early use frer, my lines were still really light on the ic's and my hcg level was 178 when last checked!
> 
> Don't know if it'll help you feel better but I had an out w/my dh over something stupid the night before my bfp I was so ticked over nothing major!! I just couldn't help it. Let us know what you find out!! I noticed jb and someone else got darker lines in the afternoon, at 11 dpo so did I. Cant wait to hear what you find out!!:dust:

I have 1 FRER and a load of IC's left. I've just done an IC now so just waiting to see what it shows. I had an awful day yesterday i was crying so much my head still hurts now :-( and yes it was over something very silly. Thanks for the well wishers and of course i will let you know how i get on :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

StarSign said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks i'm just trying to get to grips with it all :hugs:
> 
> Hey Jodes, I just realized we're on similar days DPO. You may test before I do. I plan on waiting until "the last day" of August to get up to nerve to test depending on how my temps look. Day 13 is my D-day usually. So, if I make it beyond..then I'll do it.:flow:Click to expand...
> 
> Well i've caved in already and started testing from 7dpo all BFN i bought a load of IC's from Amazon because i just want a piece of the action and i'm impatient :hugs: Your chart looks good implantation dip on 9dpo?? I will keep my fingers crossed xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. But no caving for me. Yes, dip looks promising, but what is interesting also is that C2P chooses a diff Ov day. My gut says I Ov'ed twice, and I know 10dpo I test :bfn: last time. Eehhh, no urge to POAS. What I most noted about your chart is that you have tons of CM post O too.Click to expand...

I know i've had loads this time round and during the middle of my cycle i had tons of watery cm. In the past months i've only had max of 2 days with fertile CM so i think i have EPO to thank for this. I will keep my fingers crossed that you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodie and Raasha- Good luck on your bfp's!!! If you want to know early use frer, my lines were still really light on the ic's and my hcg level was 178 when last checked!
> 
> Don't know if it'll help you feel better but I had an out w/my dh over something stupid the night before my bfp I was so ticked over nothing major!! I just couldn't help it. Let us know what you find out!! I noticed jb and someone else got darker lines in the afternoon, at 11 dpo so did I. Cant wait to hear what you find out!!:dust:
> 
> I have 1 FRER and a load of IC's left. I've just done an IC now so just waiting to see what it shows. I had an awful day yesterday i was crying so much my head still hurts now :-( and yes it was over something very silly. Thanks for the well wishers and of course i will let you know how i get on :hugs:Click to expand...

FXd!!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom can i ask another question about my chart please??? :hugs::hugs:

I had a really bad nights sleep due to the kids waking up and me wanting to get up and go to the toilet every 5 mins. I went to bed at 10.00pm and woke up around 1.00am and took my temp straight away just incase i had a bad night (good job i did). Fortunately it was a good 3 hours sleep. But what i want to know is, my temp at 1.00am was 97.58 and i usually temp at 3.00am should i adjust or not? If i adjust it goes up to 97.98. Not sure what to do? I was hoping to temp again but i never stayed in bed long enough than 3hours to get an accurate reading. Sorry if i've gone on :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, adjust the temp. Truthfully, as long as you are above coverline, I don't think it really matters if you adjust or not, but if it were my chart I would totally adjust the temp, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Haha i kinda had a feeling you would say that. Yeah it's well above my coverline of 97. Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL

dmom all hail! you know your charting wow! I am impressed :)....Can I ask a q? My times have been all over the map [I didn't set an alarm to wake up and temp, and thus missed the mark for some days... :sleep:] 1. I will start to make a more definitive time, and 2: how exactly do you adjust [based on historical known temps with time average or......?] thanks in advance,


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL
> 
> dmom all hail! you know your charting wow! I am impressed :)....Can I ask a q? My times have been all over the map [I didn't set an alarm to wake up and temp, and thus missed the mark for some days... :sleep:] 1. I will start to make a more definitive time, and 2: how exactly do you adjust [based on historical known temps with time average or......?] thanks in advance,Click to expand...

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Use this link; I adjust quite often, so don't worry about doing it. If you went back and and played with your chart, we could get a much better idea about it, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL

Well i just need to bide my time then. Just done another IC and not sure if i can see a pink line in the result window so i did my FRER and it was negative. I have cramps today so :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL
> 
> Well i just need to bide my time then. Just done another IC and not sure if i can see a pink line in the result window so i did my FRER and it was negative. I have cramps today so :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...

How long is your normal LP? And what I said earlier was just a guess; I am often wrong. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL
> 
> Well i just need to bide my time then. Just done another IC and not sure if i can see a pink line in the result window so i did my FRER and it was negative. I have cramps today so :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How long is your normal LP? And what I said earlier was just a guess; I am often wrong. :hugs:Click to expand...

My LP is 14 days roughly. I have a 28 day cycle but this can change from month to month. With me ovulating on Day 15 i will have a 29 day cycle i think? Don't worry i know it's a guess and i'm totally grateful for you taking a look at my chart and interprating it to me :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

but saying that sometimes i will get my AF on day 28 even though i ovulated later. It's different every month?? You see i can't be accurate when i've ovulated in the past because i've never temped before :shrug: but i know my cycle is roughly 28 days give or take a few days


----------



## dachsundmom

The temp tomorrow will tell us a lot , I think.


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, this is just speculation, but, and I mean but, if this is a BFP chart, implantation was yesterday, I think, LOL
> 
> dmom all hail! you know your charting wow! I am impressed :)....Can I ask a q? My times have been all over the map [I didn't set an alarm to wake up and temp, and thus missed the mark for some days... :sleep:] 1. I will start to make a more definitive time, and 2: how exactly do you adjust [based on historical known temps with time average or......?] thanks in advance,Click to expand...
> 
> https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> Use this link; I adjust quite often, so don't worry about doing it. If you went back and and played with your chart, we could get a much better idea about it, LOLClick to expand...

Thanks dmom I love that adjustment tool  I fixed my chart, and it didn't change much :S I am having wicked cramps today though...no spotting or anything.


----------



## hugs3409

Checking in from Nj, all is ok, can't get online from computer or phone, no signal, am out now, only way to update. Lots of flooding, no tree damage, but no power for 36 hours now. Hope everyone is safe, will check back when I get power.


----------



## Indigo77

hugs3409 said:


> Checking in from Nj, all is ok, can't get online from computer or phone, no signal, am out now, only way to update. Lots of flooding, no tree damage, but no power for 36 hours now. Hope everyone is safe, will check back when I get power.

I am glad u r ok. Hopefully, it's not too hot there....


----------



## Tnkzmom

Finally a + on CD14 so time to BD, Even though we've been doing that...LOL should I not be drinking my cup of coffee??? :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm drinking coffee right now, LOL. 

R...can you adjust the temp on the day you got your xhairs? I'd like to see if they move at all.


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> I'm drinking coffee right now, LOL.
> 
> R...can you adjust the temp on the day you got your xhairs? I'd like to see if they move at all.

ok whew! LOL! I Love My Coffee lol :happydance: So now do I count DPO starting tomorrow or when i lose the +count from there?? New to this!


----------



## dachsundmom

Without temping it's hard to guess, but the rule of thumb is ovulation takes place 12-36 hours after your positive OPK. I can carry a surge 3-4 days, so it really does depend if your positive test was taken at the beginning, middle, or end of your surge.

Btw, I am a coffee whore, lol. I gave it up for awhile, but since I'm still TTC, I said eff it all.


----------



## Tnkzmom

LOL, good I'm glad I can be a coffee whore as well LOL! I never temped before so have no clue how that works. Do I use a regular thermometer?? LOL! IS there a post for that??? I'm new to this i just did the BD and would cross the fingers. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

If you click on 'my ovualtion chart' in my siggy, that is a link to Fertility Friend and they offer a free quick course on how to temp; you need a basal body thermometer. I got mine at Walmart for $7.


----------



## Jodes2011

I love my coffee and my tea and i wouldn't give it up. Starbucks is my fav


----------



## Jodes2011

Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x


----------



## NorthStar

I say enjoy your tea and coffee ladies, the only study on caffeine available was on 85 Swedish IVF patients, ie women already having fertility problems, so the data set is flawed and the evidence is less than compelling.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x

Check my siggy!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x

Me if I get a bloody bfp that is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ok I know I'm not allowed to symptom spot, or Indigo and Dmom will go all :ninja: on my ass. So I won't.

On a totally different, unrelated topic, I've now had low-level nausea for 2 days. Must be something I ate...


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks guys i will add you to my sig xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x
> 
> Me if I get a bloody bfp that is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and you will get your bfp and this time it will STICK :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> thanks guys i will add you to my sig xxxxxx

Am so excited ,no-one has every added me before,thanks lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Ok I know I'm not allowed to symptom spot, or Indigo and Dmom will go all :ninja: on my ass. So I won't.
> 
> On a totally different, unrelated topic, I've now had low-level nausea for 2 days. Must be something I ate...

At 6DPO, nausea is a bad burrito! :growlmad::hugs::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes I will gladly be one too ;-)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys i will add you to my sig xxxxxx
> 
> Am so excited ,no-one has every added me before,thanks lovely,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know i was asked today by sumatwsimit aka Natalie. I hope and pray it won't be too long now Tracey. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I got ya too Despie!


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom is your name Brooke?


----------



## LLbean

OMG I want a ton of bump Buddies too!!!!! Lets all do this! Quick...everyone...get BFPs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I got ya too Despie!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so excited ,thanks guys ,feel all happy and weepy lol silly me ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Dmom is your name Brooke?

Why yes it is, lol.


----------



## Tnkzmom

THanks D mom, I will look into that, it's oral temp right?? I will go get one.


----------



## Tnkzmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance: sounds GREAT to me..I wanna be bump buddies w all of you. Good Luck on BFP! I was wishing that the two lines I had was the HPT instead of the OPK. :cry:


LLbean said:


> OMG I want a ton of bump Buddies too!!!!! Lets all do this! Quick...everyone...get BFPs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading to bed early tonite ,have upped dh's macca and horny goats weed to two a day instead of one so he has requested my company:winkwink::winkwink: ,speak to u all tomorrow ,love u all ladies and thanks for being my friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Ok I know I'm not allowed to symptom spot, or Indigo and Dmom will go all :ninja: on my ass. So I won't.
> 
> On a totally different, unrelated topic, I've now had low-level nausea for 2 days. Must be something I ate...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes, you probably had a bad burrito...

https://lifeinsandwichform.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/mcskillet-burrito_web.jpg?w=450&h=405


----------



## Conina

Oooooh that looks sooooo good!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Oooooh that looks sooooo good!!!

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

But I suspect my slimming world consultant tomorrow night may disagree!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x

Me! 

This is my month. If i keep telling myself that it will happen. :wacko:

My PMA is back and its going nowhere. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

CD 4 here. AF has almost legged it out of the house so i think we are good to go with SMEP. :wohoo:

Am having POAS withdrawal symptoms so i think i will start with the OPK's from CD6. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Llbean - How are you getting on with the injections and meds?


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> But I suspect my slimming world consultant tomorrow night may disagree!! :haha::haha:

Is Slimming world the one that you have green days and red days? If it is i hear great things about them. I've tried Scottish slimmers before but it wasnt for me. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know I'm not allowed to symptom spot, or Indigo and Dmom will go all :ninja: on my ass. So I won't.
> 
> On a totally different, unrelated topic, I've now had low-level nausea for 2 days. Must be something I ate...
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes, you probably had a bad burrito...
> 
> https://lifeinsandwichform.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/mcskillet-burrito_web.jpg?w=450&h=405Click to expand...

Never had a burrito but that looks scrummy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, you've never had a burrito? LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

Yeah, what she said: you've never had a burrito? OMG! lol. I made enchiladas with mexican rice for dinner last night, yumm! And the rum cake for dessert wasn't bad either. My kids didn't like it much though, they thought I put too much rum in it LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon, are you going to use the monitor your whole cycle? I usually stop after OV.

I am just curious if I should continue with it.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, you've never had a burrito? LOL

Nope, never ever. Whats in it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, you've never had a burrito? LOL
> 
> Nope, never ever. Whats in it?Click to expand...

Anything you want; it's mostly Tex-Mex type food...meat, cheese, salsa, lettuce, sour cream.

I am sure you could make a haggis one, lol. :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Yeah, what she said: you've never had a burrito? OMG! lol. I made enchiladas with mexican rice for dinner last night, yumm! And the rum cake for dessert wasn't bad either. My kids didn't like it much though, they thought I put too much rum in it LOL!

Never ever. Never had enchiladas either. Love fajitas though. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, you've never had a burrito? LOL
> 
> Nope, never ever. Whats in it?Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure you could make a haggis one, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/illness/t2511.gif YUCK!


----------



## dachsundmom

If you like fajitas, then you will like the others too. Is Mexican food popular in the UK?


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Mon, are you going to use the monitor your whole cycle? I usually stop after OV.
> 
> I am just curious if I should continue with it.

Brooke, I think you should continue to use it past O. It will give you an indication if progesterone is an issue. Since I have had progesterone issues before I am using it to make sure my numbers stay high past O. I know my prog. supplement will cause higher than normal readings once I start using it but it I am curious either way.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> If you like fajitas, then you will like the others either. Is Mexican food popular in the UK?

I think its getting there especially with chain stores opening everywhere like Chiquito's. I think DH will have to start taking me there so i can try all these things. :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendyk07 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, what she said: you've never had a burrito? OMG! lol. I made enchiladas with mexican rice for dinner last night, yumm! And the rum cake for dessert wasn't bad either. My kids didn't like it much though, they thought I put too much rum in it LOL!
> 
> Never ever. Never had enchiladas either. Love fajitas though. :)Click to expand...

You must try it! If I lived on the other side of the pond I'm sure I'd be indulging in curry take-aways all the time, they sound yummy! (Did I get the lingo right? LOL)


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never had reason to worry about my progesterone; my last check of all my levels was about 6 months ago.

There has never been any explanation as to why I cannot stay knocked up.

But, I will keep going with the damn thing this cycle. LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> I've never had reason to worry about my progesterone; my last check of all my levels was about 6 months ago.
> 
> There has never been any explanation as to why I cannot stay knocked up.
> 
> But, I will keep going with the damn thing this cycle. LOL

Why not, things to pee on and things to stick up your cooch? Fun times :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Llbean - How are you getting on with the injections and meds?

All well so far. Started a journal for those interested as well... hope I am writing enough info there for everyone LOL



Wendyk07 said:


> I think its getting there especially with chain stores opening everywhere like Chiquito's. I think DH will have to start taking me there so i can try all these things. :thumbup:

Girl you MUST have a burrito soon! I have to make my husband chicken burritos every week or he dies LOL..He likes when I make my own guacamole too


----------



## Sewergrrl

Burritos are God's way of telling us he loves us.


----------



## Tnkzmom

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've never had reason to worry about my progesterone; my last check of all my levels was about 6 months ago.
> 
> There has never been any explanation as to why I cannot stay knocked up.
> 
> But, I will keep going with the damn thing this cycle. LOL
> 
> Why not, things to pee on and things to stick up your cooch? Fun times :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

So the temp is taken in the cooch?? :shrug:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.


----------



## LLbean

Here Wendy
https://youtu.be/Wf9WvgklYeo


----------



## dachsundmom

Tnkzmom said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've never had reason to worry about my progesterone; my last check of all my levels was about 6 months ago.
> 
> There has never been any explanation as to why I cannot stay knocked up.
> 
> But, I will keep going with the damn thing this cycle. LOL
> 
> Why not, things to pee on and things to stick up your cooch? Fun times :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> So the temp is taken in the cooch?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Temp can be taken orally or vaginally. We're talking about an OvaCue monitor.


----------



## LLbean

well I almost forgot to take my temp this morning LOL...maybe cause I am not that intent on it since I am being monitored for the IVF stuff


----------



## Tnkzmom

is this temp thing expensive??? where would I get it??


----------



## babyforus

googly said:


> Hey babyforus, when do you go to your first scan and find out if you have those twin boys?!? :winkwink:

Hey Googly, Not soon enough!!! I am not that good at being patient! I get another hcg beta friday though. It tripled the first time and more than doubled the second so I guess that is a positive in general! The ultrasound wont be til on or after the 9th. That is my next appt. I know they are wanting to get my beta's higher before the first one. I think she said about 6 weeks which is the 9th, my next appt! Maybe then? I don't know but I am pretty excited! Not sure on my plan to handle twins yet but if that is so I will! I have twin brothers that are 6 years younger than me so its not entirely foreign. Also have 2 sets of twin uncles so...


----------



## Indigo77

Sewergrrl said:


> Burritos are God's way of telling us he loves us.

 :haha::haha::haha: or his way of telling us we need a colonoscopy....


----------



## Indigo77

Sewergrrl said:


> Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.

Sausages are almost as bad as hotdogs...:sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.
> 
> Sausages are almost as bad as hotdogs...:sick:Click to expand...

No, from what I have read, haggis has to be the most disgusting thing on the planet!:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

babyforus said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hey babyforus, when do you go to your first scan and find out if you have those twin boys?!? :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Googly, Not soon enough!!! I am not that good at being patient! I get another hcg beta friday though. It tripled the first time and more than doubled the second so I guess that is a positive in general! The ultrasound wont be til on or after the 9th. That is my next appt. I know they are wanting to get my beta's higher before the first one. I think she said about 6 weeks which is the 9th, my next appt! Maybe then? I don't know but I am pretty excited! Not sure on my plan to handle twins yet but if that is so I will! I have twin brothers that are 6 years younger than me so its not entirely foreign. Also have 2 sets of twin uncles so...Click to expand...

Twin boys would be perfect....:cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

I thought haggis was sausage?


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> I'm drinking coffee right now, LOL.
> 
> R...can you adjust the temp on the day you got your xhairs? I'd like to see if they move at all.

They moved up a bit...my adjusted temp crossline went from 97.3 to 97.63

..sorry for the delay....I'm preparing burritos mowahahahahahah acutally it's tacos [close] and just for the spirit, we're having refried beans too hahahahaha [seriously]


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I thought haggis was sausage?

No, it's parts and oats boiled in a bladder.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm drinking coffee right now, LOL.
> 
> R...can you adjust the temp on the day you got your xhairs? I'd like to see if they move at all.
> 
> They moved up a bit...my adjusted temp crossline went from 97.3 to 97.63Click to expand...

It looks good!


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa, why haven't you tested today?


----------



## amommy

Not sure if any of you saw that stupid wondfo test I had a line on.. This was my plan.. Finally got a temp shift so I thought I would take a strip so I would have a "negative" test to compare with.. and the stupid thing had a line, and it was pink and it was taken in the time limit.. It even inverted.. Go figure.. 

Why can't they make a test that my pee doesn't make a line on???? hahaha, I have all the luck. 

I love reading all of your conversations!


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry...What do you mean? Do you always test positive on OPKs?


----------



## amommy

I'm sorry that was kind of a ramble.. I got two different + on opk's, one on the 25th one on the 27th. 

So when I had a temp spike today I decided to take a wondfo pregnancy test just to have a baseline - test.. and it had a stupid pink line, instead of being negative! I was just mentioning how my pee makes HPT's have a line!


----------



## googly

amommy said:


> I'm sorry that was kind of a ramble.. I got two different + on opk's, one on the 25th one on the 27th.
> 
> So when I had a temp spike today I decided to take a wondfo pregnancy test just to have a baseline - test.. and it had a stupid pink line, instead of being negative! I was just mentioning how my pee makes HPT's have a line!

Woh, that's crazy! All HPTs?!


----------



## amommy

$tree, blue handle IC, FRER, wondfo, and walgreens own brand About the only one that didnt was walmart equate +/- brand!! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Amommy...can we see pics?


----------



## googly

amommy said:


> $tree, blue handle IC, FRER, wondfo, and walgreens own brand About the only one that didnt was walmart equate +/- brand!! LOL

Man... that must have given you a few shocks! That would just be my luck to have something like that happen and there I was thinking I had a BFP...


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Amommy...can we see pics?

Yes please :thumbup:


----------



## babyforus

yes please me too amommy!


----------



## Indigo77

Did you have IUIs?


----------



## dachsundmom

What did I miss? Who had an IUI?


----------



## Indigo77

I was wondering if amommy did. What does 'I' mean on FF in the BD section?


----------



## dachsundmom

Insemination, I think.


----------



## Indigo77

Did you take soy?


----------



## dachsundmom

I took it one night, forgot the next night, then quit. I really don't think it's for me bc I don't like the weepy feeling it gives me.


----------



## Indigo77

You told me that it was supposed to make me weepy! :trouble: :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Every time I see that flashing BFP in your siggy, I get excited for a second. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is supposed to do that to you, but it doesn't mean you have to like it!:haha::blush:

I also am not looking to flush out my system again; Idk...maybe bc of the new 'plan' I don't feel as much pressure.

I still think you are ok to take it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate all the spoiler! I want to see the siggy!


----------



## LLbean

yes what Dmom said!


----------



## Indigo77

You want to see the watermelon?


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see your ticker, not a pic of a watermelon that you upload!


----------



## Indigo77

My ticker watermelon is from FF, I swear! :haha:

What's wrong with the spoiler? 
Is it too much of an effort to press the button? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, it's too much of an effort!

I like to check in and see where everyone is, I don't like the extra step, LOL


----------



## babyforus

Ok one more set of pics! It's 17dpo. On Fri levels were 178 at 14 dpo. This is what my ic test looks like today 17dpo both a fertility and hcg. The green is the fertility. The blue is still not that dark considering the hcg levels! I had one that turned early but I was getting negatives on them as late as 13dpo. I do not think they are that consistent. Just fyi. They do feed the poas need cheaply though!
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice lines!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok....calm down, woman! 

I will move my ticker out in the open for everyone to see so you don't have to take that terribly painful and annoying extra step! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

What brand r u using? Very nice lines.


----------



## dachsundmom

TYVM! :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

They are the ic from save on tests.com. I was trying to point out that one I got 2 lines on the fertility test before a pos pregnancy test but I don't usually get 2 lines unless near ov. 2 the hcg test didn't ever turn really dark like frer.


----------



## dachsundmom

babyforus said:


> They are the ic from save on tests.com. I was trying to point out that one I got 2 lines on the fertility test before a pos pregnancy test but I don't usually get 2 lines unless near ov. 2 the hcg test didn't ever turn really dark like frer.

Oh God, don't start the OPK as an HPT frenzy, LOL:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug's did not get as dark as the FRERs, either.


----------



## dachsundmom

Your watermelon looks like it has eyelashes, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Those are cheap! They aren't Wondfo, are they?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Your watermelon looks like it has eyelashes, LOL

It's a seedless watermelon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is there some HPT sale I don't know about? I only have 106 tests on hand right now, LOL


----------



## babyforus

Indigo77 said:


> Those are cheap! They aren't Wondfo, are they?

No. 

dmom- sorry, just pointing out what happened with me. For someone who has lh in there system all the time that wouldn't help obviously!!! Everyone here helped me so much I just wanted to hopefully help someone, not get a frenzy going!! 

Anyway frer is the way to go guys,imho!


----------



## babyforus

dachsundmom said:


> Is there some HPT sale I don't know about? I only have 106 tests on hand right now, LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hopefully you'll only need a few of them. Or a dozen if your like me! lol:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like to make sure I have plenty, LOL

There could be a FedEx strike and I might not be able to get a shipment.:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Is there some HPT sale I don't know about? I only have 106 tests on hand right now, LOL

That's it? :haha::haha::haha:

Are you ordering more?


----------



## Indigo77

I have 8 HPT tests and 25 OPK tests left. 

I have spent $20 on 6 months of testing.


----------



## dachsundmom

I suppose I could spare a few, LOL


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> Rashaa, why haven't you tested today?

I was tired of seeing negatives and figured I was testing too soon - even with FRER's...I did test tonight after all but I can't tell if there is a line [because I want or ...]

I am going to upload the image so that I can flip the resolution to see if there is anything. *sigh*


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Rashaa, why haven't you tested today?
> 
> I was tired of seeing negatives and figured I was testing too soon - even with FRER's...I did test tonight after all but I can't tell if there is a line [because I want or ...]
> 
> I am going to upload the image so that I can flip the resolution to see if there is anything. *sigh*Click to expand...

Post the original too please; I don't trust an invert.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I have 8 HPT tests and 25 OPK tests left.
> 
> I have spent $20 on 6 months of testing.

I am not even close to that...:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, please...Let's have a looksie...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have 8 HPT tests and 25 OPK tests left.
> 
> I have spent $20 on 6 months of testing.
> 
> I am not even close to that...:blush:Click to expand...

These will take me through 2 more cycles, so it's more like $10 for 4 cycles.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to try to make this batch last until November.


----------



## Indigo77

Where is the test, Rashaa?


----------



## dachsundmom

:munch::coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

:dishes:

:shower:

:iron:


----------



## googly

I bought my first ever HPTs last week - 6 FRER and 20 IC.... now I'm just hoping I get far enough this cycle to POAS... very exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

We are both 9 dpo. How long is your LP? When are you testing?


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa is 9 dpo, too!


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> We are both 9 dpo. How long is your LP? When are you testing?

Well I might tomorrow morning - just for the novelty of it! - but I think there's a good chance FF is wrong and I'm actually only on 6dpo today - so - I won't be expecting anything too much (I really don't know though re. dpo/ov)

My LP usually maxes out at 9dpo (LPD)... But, I am hoping for more this cycle because of the new stuff I've been taking (clomid etc)...


----------



## googly

How about you? re. testing??


----------



## manuiti

Wow it's hard to keep up with you chatterboxes!!! :flower:



Jodes2011 said:


> Oh right so if your temps start dropping then it's not good news? I hope they stay high then for you. I really hope mine stay elevated then. :hugs:

You'll get the idea once you do the fertility friend course. But in a nutshell your temps go up and stay up once you've ovulated and if you're pregnant and if your period is coming your temps drop back down to the pre-ovulation levels. That's majorly summarised though so it's very much worth doing the course. :)



dachsundmom said:


> No, from what I have read, haggis has to be the most disgusting thing on the planet!:nope:

Oh noooo, a good haggis is delicious!!! I love the stuff... and I'm English. Mind you, I did marry a Scotsman...

AFM, I started testing on 8dpo. Here are my pics so far which are all bfns but at least there are some more poas pics to look at. If you stare at them until you're crosseyed, you can start to see faint lines. lol There's no point in also posting the originals as there's nothing to see. 

https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/1108278dpo.jpg
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/1108289dpo.jpg
https://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j413/mercs_missus/11082910dpo.jpg

I stupidly went to bed really early last night and woke up at 5am and 6am, took my temps both times but forgot to write them down so can't adjust them. So I'm not sure about my temp dip this morning. Anyway, I suppose it doesn't mean much being just one day. We'll see what my temp does in the morning...

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Indigo77 said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.
> 
> Sausages are almost as bad as hotdogs...:sick:Click to expand...

Even turkey ones? :(


----------



## amommy

Exactly but instead it puts you into POAS overdrive.. you keep thinking OMG I see a line, let me test again to see if its darker.. there is another line, ok lets do a diff brand.. and so on and so on.. I feel like the psycho crazy lady!!!!
Sorry I didn't see your posts sooner!! bad me!! Here are the tests.. 
Wondfo first, then the frer, and another of the frer open..

Let me know what ya think!! It drives me crazy insane.. and haven't even got a coverline yet!! What the heck?:wacko::wacko:

Indigo the I on the bd section stands for IUI, in my case it was instead cup insemination.. haha.. but they don't have that as an option!! 

Oh and as far as hot dogs go, none of them are very healthy because of the nitrites and preservatives they put in them!! If you find ones without those things, then it might be alright!

And DMom, could I pretty please know what your prediction is for me?? Even if its bad, or says I won't conceive? please please..
 



Attached Files:







christi3dpo.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10









PART_1314639808769.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 9









PART_1314677076420.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9









christi3dpoi.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









PART_1314678836353.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## amommy

Can't wait to see you guys test!! So excited to look at them!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x
> 
> Me!
> 
> This is my month. If i keep telling myself that it will happen. :wacko:
> 
> My PMA is back and its going nowhere. :)Click to expand...

:hugs: I've added you to my sig gorgeous Wendy x


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.
> 
> Sausages are almost as bad as hotdogs...:sick:Click to expand...
> 
> No, from what I have read, haggis has to be the most disgusting thing on the planet!:nope:Click to expand...

your not wrong there yuke!!!! My hubby eats loads of it.. and as for the mexican food it's becoming more and more popular like Wendy said. Curry's are the dog's bollocks love them... :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Had a temp drop (but still well above my coverline) this morning and a BFN so i think it's not my month :nope: :cry: i'm trying to stay positive though! I had a lovely chart as well :dohh: manuiti - i have already done the course with FF and i know that my temps need to stay above coverline. I just assumed with you saying that once you had a temp drop that you need to prepare yourself for a bfn? :dohh: sorry trying to get my head round it all


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Had a temp drop (but still well above my coverline) this morning and a BFN so i think it's not my month :nope: :cry: i'm trying to stay positive though! I had a lovely chart as well :dohh:

Sorry Jodes, your chart looked so good too, you never now maybe it's an "outlier" will have to see what the temp does tomorrow :wacko:

I'm POAS opk today and hoping for a negative as my OH has manflu, talk about shitty timing.:nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodie I had a 2 day temp drop to just above cover line at 5-6DPO then a :bfp: at 9DPO! You're not out until AF arrives!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Had a temp drop (but still well above my coverline) this morning and a BFN so i think it's not my month :nope: :cry: i'm trying to stay positive though! I had a lovely chart as well :dohh:
> 
> Sorry Jodes, your chart looked so good too, you never now maybe it's an "outlier" will have to see what the temp does tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> I'm POAS opk today and hoping for a negative as my OH has manflu, talk about shitty timing.:nope:Click to expand...

Oh no thats just typical isn't it :hugs::hugs: When does he go back to work? Are you hoping to ovulate soon? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes and Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Had a temp drop (but still well above my coverline) this morning and a BFN so i think it's not my month :nope: :cry: i'm trying to stay positive though! I had a lovely chart as well :dohh:
> 
> Sorry Jodes, your chart looked so good too, you never now maybe it's an "outlier" will have to see what the temp does tomorrow :wacko:
> 
> I'm POAS opk today and hoping for a negative as my OH has manflu, talk about shitty timing.:nope:Click to expand...

Oh man, sorry NS... I had that issue with DH (well me too) this cycle too - right at ov. V stressful.

That's crappy luck for you just when your man is at home at the right time too :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hang in there, you never know... we did manage to get a couple of half-assed efforts in in the end.


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodie I had a 2 day temp drop to just above cover line at 5-6DPO then a :bfp: at 9DPO! You're not out until AF arrives!!! :hugs:

Thanks Chantel i know it's not over until AF arrives ad i do tend to implant late because when i've been for my scans they always put me back at least a few days and this has happened in every one of my pregnancies :shrug: will keep my fingers crossed that my temps stay over coverline :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeping everything fixed for u ,my very lovely friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Keeping everything fixed for u ,my very lovely friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love you Tracey xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - :happydance::happydance::happydance: your back. have missed you hun. 

AFM - I had +OPK's on 25/08 another +OPK on 26/08 at 1pmish and then got a - at 6pm and they have been getting fainter and fainter. will do another tonight and see what that says. now I have a question. as i got 1 + then started getting -'s later on 26/08 would you say I OV'd on 27/08 and that I am 3DPO today?


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks shmoo missed you too hun x

Not sure when you ovulated but sounds to me like you did ovulate around 26th or 27th? Get charting hun and then we'll know for sure x


----------



## shmoo75

I plan on charting next cycle if I'm not lucky on this one. will be fun as my DD has now decided that cross cutting her teeth is the way to go! she cut one of her back molars yesterday Iwouldn't mind but she cut her first 8 teeth all in order as she should but now, oh no no more. it seems to be taking longer and more painful for her so, interupted nights sleep are happening. not every night but enough to be a right pain.


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> I plan on charting next cycle if I'm not lucky on this one. will be fun as my DD has now decided that cross cutting her teeth is the way to go! she cut one of her back molars yesterday Iwouldn't mind but she cut her first 8 teeth all in order as she should but now, oh no no more. it seems to be taking longer and more painful for her so, interupted nights sleep are happening. not every night but enough to be a right pain.

I certainly know how that feels. I wake in the night for pee's and seeing to the kids and i make sure i take it roughly the same time every night and i have at least 3 hours solid sleep then it will be fine. I set my alarm for 3.00am now because thats the time i generally wake up for a pee. It can be difficult but lets hope you don't have to bother with it eh :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keeping everything fixed for u ,my very lovely friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Love you Tracey xxxxClick to expand...

Love you too Hun,xxxxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

yep fx for us both hun. i tend to wake up at about 3am most mornings to check on DD and also to have a pee. DD doesn't always cry at that time but, I always seem to wake up at that time.


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> yep fx for us both hun. i tend to wake up at about 3am most mornings to check on DD and also to have a pee. DD doesn't always cry at that time but, I always seem to wake up at that time.

Well take it at that time then it's a load off your mind when you know you've ovulated :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Mon_n_john said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, what she said: you've never had a burrito? OMG! lol. I made enchiladas with mexican rice for dinner last night, yumm! And the rum cake for dessert wasn't bad either. My kids didn't like it much though, they thought I put too much rum in it LOL!
> 
> Never ever. Never had enchiladas either. Love fajitas though. :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must try it! If I lived on the other side of the pond I'm sure I'd be indulging in curry take-aways all the time, they sound yummy! (Did I get the lingo right? LOL)Click to expand...

DH is the curry lover i like sweet and sour when we have a chinese takeaway. Lingo perfect hun. lol



LLbean said:


> Here Wendy
> https://youtu.be/Wf9WvgklYeo

Thanks hun, I am off out to get the ingredients this afternoon. We are having these tonight. :happydance:




dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and enchiladas too. I have the BEST recipe for turkey sausage enchiladas.
> 
> Sausages are almost as bad as hotdogs...:sick:Click to expand...
> 
> No, from what I have read, haggis has to be the most disgusting thing on the planet!:nope:Click to expand...

The 2nd most disgusting thing. DH loves it with mashed potatoes, turnip(swede) and mustard sauce. I can barely make it without puking. The most disgusting thing has to be tripe. DH loves this as well. It just looks like a huge pan of puke and smells like it as well. :nope:




dachsundmom said:


> I hate all the spoiler! I want to see the siggy!

I totally agree. I like seeing the siggies.


----------



## Wendyk07

babyforus said:


> Ok one more set of pics! It's 17dpo. On Fri levels were 178 at 14 dpo. This is what my ic test looks like today 17dpo both a fertility and hcg. The green is the fertility. The blue is still not that dark considering the hcg levels! I had one that turned early but I was getting negatives on them as late as 13dpo. I do not think they are that consistent. Just fyi. They do feed the poas need cheaply though!

Amazing lines hun. :thumbup:




dachsundmom said:


> Is there some HPT sale I don't know about? I only have 106 tests on hand right now, LOL

I used so many of my stash in the last few weeks. Will need to stock up. I have 8 frers and 4 BD digis and 60 ics. I intend using them all this month when i get my BFP. lol



googly said:


> I bought my first ever HPTs last week - 6 FRER and 20 IC.... now I'm just hoping I get far enough this cycle to POAS... very exciting! :thumbup:

Your chart is looking good hun. When are you going to test?




Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x
> 
> Me!
> 
> This is my month. If i keep telling myself that it will happen. :wacko:
> 
> My PMA is back and its going nowhere. :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I've added you to my sig gorgeous Wendy xClick to expand...




Jodes2011 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone fancy being my future bump buddy? x
> 
> Me!
> 
> This is my month. If i keep telling myself that it will happen. :wacko:
> 
> My PMA is back and its going nowhere. :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I've added you to my sig gorgeous Wendy xClick to expand...

:wohoo: Thanks future bump buddy. 

QUOTE=Jodes2011;12537687]


Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodie I had a 2 day temp drop to just above cover line at 5-6DPO then a :bfp: at 9DPO! You're not out until AF arrives!!! :hugs:

Thanks Chantel i know it's not over until AF arrives ad i do tend to implant late because when i've been for my scans they always put me back at least a few days and this has happened in every one of my pregnancies :shrug: will keep my fingers crossed that my temps stay over coverline :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Think i have finally caught up. My broadband connection is a bit dodgy. it went down last night and has been up and down like a pro's knickers this morning.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Shmoo you can O up to 24 hours after last +OPK so that sounds right. The best way to know is that BBT goes up after you O.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Junebug's did not get as dark as the FRERs, either.

OPKs were better HPTs for me than the IC HPT! Thankfully I ran out :haha: stopped POAS while here in Geneva, last one was at 16DPO and test line was twice as dark as control. Only one CB digi left, saving it for my return. My last POAS ever I hope!


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom what do you think of chart now?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Dmom what do you think of chart now?

I am hoping that your temp goes back up in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Morning ladies,
amommy- might see a line on the frer take another with fmu if you can or even later today! 
Googly both JB and I got our vvvvfaint bfp at 9 dpo (at least mine was vvvvvfaint) so its not impossible. although you will want to make sure you get more tests because you won't be happy til its nice and dark,lol. 

Cant wait to see your pics Rashaa- did I miss them?

JB- glad to see you back! Hope you are enjoying vacation.
dmom- :hugs:

Jodie- hopefully you've caught the egg!!:spermy:


----------



## Jodes2011

babyforus - thanks for the kind words i am normally a really positive person but somehow i can't seem to find it today?? I need to shake myself and move on to my next cycle. How are you feeling?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My FRER at 9 DPO was 25% of control in RL! Really obvious. Would likely had been + at 7 or 8 DPO had I been using FRERs instead of stupid ICs!


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's a good point Junebug, FRER tend to work better for me too. I'm only 4 DPO today but I am going to order some today off Amazon so I can have them by 6 DPO.


----------



## manuiti

amommy said:


> Exactly but instead it puts you into POAS overdrive.. you keep thinking OMG I see a line, let me test again to see if its darker.. there is another line, ok lets do a diff brand.. and so on and so on.. I feel like the psycho crazy lady!!!!
> Sorry I didn't see your posts sooner!! bad me!! Here are the tests..
> Wondfo first, then the frer, and another of the frer open..
> 
> Let me know what ya think!! It drives me crazy insane.. and haven't even got a coverline yet!! What the heck?:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Indigo the I on the bd section stands for IUI, in my case it was instead cup insemination.. haha.. but they don't have that as an option!!
> 
> Oh and as far as hot dogs go, none of them are very healthy because of the nitrites and preservatives they put in them!! If you find ones without those things, then it might be alright!
> 
> And DMom, could I pretty please know what your prediction is for me?? Even if its bad, or says I won't conceive? please please..

I think I see a line on the strip test and the inverted photo of it. But I've been staring at mine so long I think I've gone cross eyed. lol FXd!!!


----------



## babyforus

Jodes2011 said:


> babyforus - thanks for the kind words i am normally a really positive person but somehow i can't seem to find it today?? I need to shake myself and move on to my next cycle. How are you feeling?

It is unnerving sometimes just waiting.... I am feeling pretty good although I think I am trying to develop a bit of thrush. Every once in a while I will get it for a day before my period and the next its gone. I got a one day bit a couple of days before my bfp and then it was gone but I woke up with a sore throat so I am not sure what I am going to do next. Hopefully it'll just go away. IDK. Other than that I feel pretty good! Thanks for asking!


----------



## hugs3409

Indigo77 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Checking in from Nj, all is ok, can't get online from computer or phone, no signal, am out now, only way to update. Lots of flooding, no tree damage, but no power for 36 hours now. Hope everyone is safe, will check back when I get power.
> 
> I am glad u r ok. Hopefully, it's not too hot there....Click to expand...

no weather is just perfect lol, been around 70's-80's still no power. at the library lol, they said hopefully by the weekend if not next week. Praying for it to be sooner then that. ugh. 

hope all is well, I am not sure I will go back and read lol, there is about 30 pages so far haha and who knows how many more til I get my power back. 
:dust: to everyone, hope everyone is getting their :bfp;'s


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Rashaa, why haven't you tested today?
> 
> I was tired of seeing negatives and figured I was testing too soon - even with FRER's...I did test tonight after all but I can't tell if there is a line [because I want or ...]
> 
> I am going to upload the image so that I can flip the resolution to see if there is anything. *sigh*Click to expand...

Rashaa...Your chart looks perfect! :happydance: Where are you?


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We are both 9 dpo. How long is your LP? When are you testing?
> 
> Well I might tomorrow morning - just for the novelty of it! - but I think there's a good chance FF is wrong and I'm actually only on 6dpo today - so - I won't be expecting anything too much (I really don't know though re. dpo/ov)
> 
> My LP usually maxes out at 9dpo (LPD)... But, I am hoping for more this cycle because of the new stuff I've been taking (clomid etc)...Click to expand...


Googly...Have you tested?


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, finally caught up! Indigo when are you testing lol? ;)


----------



## Indigo77

I won't test unless I am late....I know it's negative...We only DTD 2x and my chart is like every other BFN chart...


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> I won't test unless I am late....I know it's negative...We only DTD 2x and my chart is like every other BFN chart...

:hug:

You are very restrained - bd timing could be fine :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We are both 9 dpo. How long is your LP? When are you testing?
> 
> Well I might tomorrow morning - just for the novelty of it! - but I think there's a good chance FF is wrong and I'm actually only on 6dpo today - so - I won't be expecting anything too much (I really don't know though re. dpo/ov)
> 
> My LP usually maxes out at 9dpo (LPD)... But, I am hoping for more this cycle because of the new stuff I've been taking (clomid etc)...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Googly...Have you tested?Click to expand...

Yeah, just :haha: prrrretty sure its bfn... unless, y'know, you squint, go cross-eyed, and zone out for 5 minutes... then shadows start to dance around! But no, bfn for now. That's on a couple of ICs. If no AF today, will do a FRER tomorrow am. I'm still just very aware that I might only be 7 or 8 dpo rather than 10.

(and also getting bouts of quite AF-like low level cramping... boo... will see how i go today.)


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> I bought my first ever HPTs last week - 6 FRER and 20 IC.... now I'm just hoping I get far enough this cycle to POAS... very exciting! :thumbup:

Welcome to POAS...lol.:thumbup: I'm still chicken. I have about 9 ICs and 3 FRERs whenever I work up the nerve. I'm due to report in tomorrow. Ugh.:coffee:


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.

But she looks like she's covered BD for 2nd dip, huh? Hopefully something gets caught!
To me, it seems like 2 Ov's- but don't :ninja: my butt for saying that.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.

Yeah I'm leaning that way as well... of course if AF comes today I will for sure HOPE I o'd on cd15 otherwise my LP will be back down to 7!! :nope:

If I do the chart overlay on FF with my last 4 charts, and I line this cycle up on *cd17* - the 4 charts all match up perfectly, exact same rise... I wonder if there's something in that. I know cd17 is the highest temp I have, but if that was fever-induced, and you take that away, maybe it was a dip and I o'd then y'know? 

Who can say... I think I'll get an indication by when AF shows up (thinking negatively) If BFP, I may never know.

The *other* slight thing I've been thinking about - maybe you can tell me whether I'm totally nuts - is, some people talk about ov'ing twice a couple of days apart... I've always questioned that a bit because I read once (I think in TCOYF) that it is possible to ov twice, but if you do it's likely to be within hours of each other, within 24 hrs anyway.... but.... ?!??!)


----------



## Indigo77

SS...:test:


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.
> 
> But she looks like she's covered BD for 2nd dip, huh? Hopefully something gets caught!
> To me, it seems like 2 Ov's- but don't :ninja: my butt for saying that.Click to expand...

Ha, just what I was saying! I don't know if I believe in that... ? You do??


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> SS...:test:

^^^WSS

15 dpo?!?! Your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.

Really? 

Bcuz of the + opk on cd16?


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Bcuz of the + opk on cd16?Click to expand...

Cos I was sick cd16 and 17... that first temp rise might have been due to that.

Mind you - when I discard those 2 temps, FF still leaves ov in at cd15... weird.


----------



## LLbean

come on ladies:test::test::test:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know that no one will believe me, but I think that ovulating twice in a cycle is like the sasquatch; evidence shows that a double ovulation is more common after a MC..not a CP.

This is why the SMEP is designed how it is; it was intended for women who have MCs and the extra days are in case there is a 2nd OV.

Hormone fluctuations are what causes the shifts in temps; every dip and rise does not mean something. I am not saying that some of you didn't OV twice at all, but I am saying take it with a grain of salt. :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn3927-women-can-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month.html

https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(03)00544-2/abstract

'Women may ovulate more than once a month, suggests a Canadian study that overturns conventional views on the human menstrual cycle.

The findings may explain why the rhythm method of contraception is so unreliable and could lead to improved, targeted fertility treatments in the future.

Ten per cent of the women studied released two eggs in the same month. And all the women examined by researchers at the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon, Canada showed at least two waves of maturing eggs in their ovaries in the same month.

Traditionally, it has been thought that ovulation takes place only once in every menstruation cycle. A growth wave of 15 to 20 egg-carrying cells called follicles occurs before ovulation. One follicle will become dominant while the others die off.

"It's been assumed until now that women have just one wave per monthly cycle, leading to one ovulation, but nobody has actually carried out detailed analysis before," said Roger Pierson, who led the study. "In fact, all the women in our study had at least two waves and 30 per cent of them had three."'


----------



## dachsundmom

The rhythm method doesn't work bc no one taught us how to read a thermometer in CCD, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.
> 
> Really?
> 
> Bcuz of the + opk on cd16?Click to expand...

Yes, but I think either one is a possibility.

I cannot see how a 2nd OV would work if the temp in up, down, up, down. I can't wrap my head around it hormonally, LOL

:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

The pattern would look W-shaped instead of U-shaped, I think.

I think FF is right on Googly's chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to see a chart with a confirmed 2nd ovulation, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe we can find one on FF...


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning that way as well... of course if AF comes today I will for sure HOPE I o'd on cd15 otherwise my LP will be back down to 7!! :nope:
> 
> If I do the chart overlay on FF with my last 4 charts, and I line this cycle up on *cd17* - the 4 charts all match up perfectly, exact same rise... I wonder if there's something in that. I know cd17 is the highest temp I have, but if that was fever-induced, and you take that away, maybe it was a dip and I o'd then y'know?
> 
> Who can say... I think I'll get an indication by when AF shows up (thinking negatively) If BFP, I may never know.
> 
> The *other* slight thing I've been thinking about - maybe you can tell me whether I'm totally nuts - is, some people talk about ov'ing twice a couple of days apart... I've always questioned that a bit because I read once (I think in TCOYF) that it is possible to ov twice, but if you do it's likely to be within hours of each other, within 24 hrs anyway.... but.... ?!??!)Click to expand...

I HOPE you don't have LP of 7 days. That'd be just aweful. Say, are you doing prog, too? I can't recall. But I know that doesn't make your LP longer per say, but it'll help keep the lining if you caught something tho'.



Indigo77 said:


> SS...:test:




googly said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Googly, I think you OV on 3DPO, tbh.
> 
> But she looks like she's covered BD for 2nd dip, huh? Hopefully something gets caught!
> To me, it seems like 2 Ov's- but don't :ninja: my butt for saying that.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, just what I was saying! I don't know if I believe in that... ? You do??Click to expand...

I do believe it based on my own body's observations. My charts (only done a measly 3 of them) show two very strong dips temp wise..and I LH surge throughout most of those times, too. EDIT: And when I was on vitex- I felt strong pains during the days of the drops in Cycle 1



googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> SS...:test:
> 
> ^^^WSS
> 
> 15 dpo?!?! Your chart looks awesome!!Click to expand...

It's FF vs. C2P thing. :shrug: I usually have a 28-29 day cycle. So technically I'm due on Thursday/Friday. But! I said 8/31 I'd test..so, I'm gonna! You guys think it looks good..then I'm not just dreaming then. Shall keep you posted.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, your chart looks good.


----------



## Rashaa

Ok, I am so sorry to be a buzz kill - last night was horrible [son had a melt down, I got called away, and didn't get a chance to get back. I took photos of yesterday and today - I think they are all neg, but have put up pics or regular image and inverts.... temp is still rising though -so not sure what to make of it....
FRER 10 dpo (inverted) https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2271/aug3010dpo.th.jpg
https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5262/invertaug3010dpo.th.jpg
IC hcg & inverted https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/2316/hcg10dpoaug30008.th.jpg
https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/5963/inverthcg10dpoaug30008.th.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you see IRL?


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn3927-women-can-ovulate-more-than-once-a-month.html
> 
> https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(03)00544-2/abstract
> 
> 'Women may ovulate more than once a month, suggests a Canadian study that overturns conventional views on the human menstrual cycle.
> 
> The findings may explain why the rhythm method of contraception is so unreliable and could lead to improved, targeted fertility treatments in the future.
> 
> Ten per cent of the women studied released two eggs in the same month. And all the women examined by researchers at the University of Saskatchewan in Saskatoon, Canada showed at least two waves of maturing eggs in their ovaries in the same month.
> 
> Traditionally, it has been thought that ovulation takes place only once in every menstruation cycle. A growth wave of 15 to 20 egg-carrying cells called follicles occurs before ovulation. One follicle will become dominant while the others die off.
> 
> "It's been assumed until now that women have just one wave per monthly cycle, leading to one ovulation, but nobody has actually carried out detailed analysis before," said Roger Pierson, who led the study. "In fact, all the women in our study had at least two waves and 30 per cent of them had three."'

Do you think all those near-references to Sasquatch are just a coincidence??? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Rashaa, why haven't you tested today?
> 
> I was tired of seeing negatives and figured I was testing too soon - even with FRER's...I did test tonight after all but I can't tell if there is a line [because I want or ...]
> 
> I am going to upload the image so that I can flip the resolution to see if there is anything. *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> Rashaa...Your chart looks perfect! :happydance: Where are you?Click to expand...

I am so sorry Indigo, and everyone ...didn't mean to be a buzz kill - my son [adhd and asperger's] had a huge melt down last night, and I calmed him down...the kids have ibm's (didn't want to wake/disturb them lastnight) but hubby and I have a mac (he uses it for editing in Film/TV) and I could not get the pics uploaded (he was out)....after hours of trying/crying..lol... came to work, and did it no prob *sigh*...

put the pics up, I'm still bloody negative - maybe just too soon for my body, I hate to symptom spot, but the one thing that is really bothering me today is I am getting a strange twinge on the left side [if this *is* implantation on that side awesome! coz the fibroid in question causing grief is on the right.]

Doing progesterone level tomorrow as originally planned, and will see doc [RE]in a few weeks to go over original stuff - and if we a :bfp: before then, I will be sooooooooooo stoked! Til then, I am a testing fiend...I go more FRER's hahahahahahah


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> What do you see IRL?

nothing .. when the dye was moving, it went around the area that would test positive ...like it was white and the dye avoided it and it kept going...was very strange.


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What do you see IRL?
> 
> nothing .. when the dye was moving, it went around the area that would test positive ...like it was white and the dye avoided it and it kept going...was very strange.Click to expand...

What you saw was the antibody strip; it is the section of the test that will turn blue/pink if HCG is detected. :hugs:


----------



## babyforus

Rashaa said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What do you see IRL?
> 
> nothing .. when the dye was moving, it went around the area that would test positive ...like it was white and the dye avoided it and it kept going...was very strange.Click to expand...

Got more frer's? I've done a bunch! If you can see anything even at an angle they are pos. You might try later in the day urine. I know some people had better luck with holding it and using that!

Keep posting pic's when you test. Thanks and :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

No worries, Rashaa....I know how those meltdowns go....:hugs:

Yes, maybe it is just too soon. 

NO SSing! :grr:

:shhh:....

Spoiler
I have an twinge on my right side today....very annoying...

You took all those tests in one day? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## googly

StarSign said:


> I HOPE you don't have LP of 7 days. That'd be just aweful. Say, are you doing prog, too? I can't recall. But I know that doesn't make your LP longer per say, but it'll help keep the lining if you caught something tho'.

Hey SS, yeah sort of -- the naturapath gave me a homeopathic progesterone tincture, and I'm still using the micronized progesterone cream... 3x daily on both. I don't hold a lot of hope in either though TBH, everything I've heard is that only the suppositories make a difference. I used both (tincture and cream) last cycle as well and my LP was only 8 days! So that would support the reported ineffectiveness... 

Stilllll... I have to do something, just in case it helps. My FS guy said as soon as I got a BFP to go in and get a blood progesterone test and if it was low, *then* he would prescribe progesterone suppositories... but he's not in favour of it proactively :shrug:

His theory is that the clomid would produce a better/more follicle/corpus luteum and therefore better progesterone...


----------



## StarSign

Indigo77 said:


> ...
> NO SSing! :grr:
> ....

 :haha: :haha: :rofl:




googly said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> I HOPE you don't have LP of 7 days. That'd be just aweful. Say, are you doing prog, too? I can't recall. But I know that doesn't make your LP longer per say, but it'll help keep the lining if you caught something tho'.
> 
> Hey SS, yeah sort of -- the naturapath gave me a homeopathic progesterone tincture, and I'm still using the micronized progesterone cream... 3x daily on both. I don't hold a lot of hope in either though TBH, everything I've heard is that only the suppositories make a difference. I used both (tincture and cream) last cycle as well and my LP was only 8 days! So that would support the reported ineffectiveness...
> 
> Stilllll... I have to do something, just in case it helps. My FS guy said as soon as I got a BFP to go in and get a blood progesterone test and if it was low, *then* he would prescribe progesterone suppositories... but he's not in favour of it proactively :shrug:
> 
> His theory is that the clomid would produce a better/more follicle/corpus luteum and therefore better progesterone...Click to expand...

C'mon doc!! What's wrong with being PROACTIVE? sheesh. Well, I'd do earlier testing (lotta nerve saying that:haha::winkwink:) so that way when I get :bfp: I get progesterone ASAP. And he better make way for you so you can get your Rx!:growlmad:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.

Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I hear you!!!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...

:haha::haha::haha:

Save your money! Just use my picture...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...

You can buy prank BFP FRERs on Ebay, LOL:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...

That was great collaboration Indigo :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...
> 
> You can buy prank BFP FRERs on Ebay, LOL:haha:Click to expand...

For reals? :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...I found them when I was looking for HPTs on Ebay, lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpg

:lol: My god, that's genius! :D

I should probably be all "good Samaritan" and fix all the boxes at Safeway with my magic marker.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...


hahahahah I saw this and can't stop laughing, I LOVE your sense of humour. hahahahahaha


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...
> 
> You can buy prank BFP FRERs on Ebay, LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> For reals? :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

oh that is too funny :)


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpg
> 
> :lol: My god, that's genius! :D
> 
> I should probably be all "good Samaritan" and fix all the boxes at Safeway with my magic marker.Click to expand...

Use the nice fruit smelling ones to give it that extra touch :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....Which beverages get BFPs, again? 
I want to play a little trick on my hubby...

Is that too mean? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpg
> 
> :lol: My god, that's genius! :D
> 
> I should probably be all "good Samaritan" and fix all the boxes at Safeway with my magic marker.Click to expand...
> 
> Use the nice fruit smelling ones to give it that extra touch :haha:Click to expand...

Do any of them come in urine flavor?


----------



## LLbean

indigo77 said:


> llbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superawesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/indigo77/70446e68.jpg
> 
> :lol: My god, that's genius! :d
> 
> i should probably be all "good samaritan" and fix all the boxes at safeway with my magic marker.Click to expand...
> 
> use the nice fruit smelling ones to give it that extra touch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> do any of them come in urine flavor?Click to expand...

ahahahaha


----------



## LLbean

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GojRP9QYo1Q/Tfa8ZB0R5AI/AAAAAAAAAUY/fRq6MreE8ww/s1600/mr-sketch-markers.jpg

The yellow one is lemon but perhaps the manufacturer should reconsider LOL


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm dying here. Can't...stop...laughing...


----------



## StarSign

LLbean said:


> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GojRP9QYo1Q/Tfa8ZB0R5AI/AAAAAAAAAUY/fRq6MreE8ww/s1600/mr-sketch-markers.jpg
> 
> The yellow one is lemon but perhaps the manufacturer should reconsider LOL

 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke....Which beverages get BFPs, again?
> I want to play a little trick on my hubby...
> 
> Is that too mean? :haha:

Sprite seems to be the best, LOL

And yes, that could be construed as mean. :haha:


----------



## babyforus

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## manuiti

googly said:


> Yeah, just :haha: prrrretty sure its bfn... unless, y'know, you squint, go cross-eyed, and zone out for 5 minutes... then shadows start to dance around!

hahaha - like I did this morning! :blush:



StarSign said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> I bought my first ever HPTs last week - 6 FRER and 20 IC.... now I'm just hoping I get far enough this cycle to POAS... very exciting! :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to POAS...lol.:thumbup: I'm still chicken. I have about 9 ICs and 3 FRERs whenever I work up the nerve. I'm due to report in tomorrow. Ugh.:coffee:Click to expand...

FXd for both of you!!! :thumbup:



Rashaa said:


> temp is still rising though -so not sure what to make of it....

That's more important that what the hpts are saying. Your chart looks fab!!!


----------



## Shelley71

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke....Which beverages get BFPs, again?
> I want to play a little trick on my hubby...
> 
> Is that too mean? :haha:
> 
> Sprite seems to be the best, LOL
> 
> And yes, that could be construed as mean. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i would love to do this as well lol


----------



## Sewergrrl

Yep, Sprite works well and doesn't make the test look like you're having pee issues! :D

Here's my Sprite "BFP"
https://www.lostvault.com/images/sewergrrl/sprite2.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks ladies for making me laugh xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies fyi, the Swedish pear cider is a BFN but tastes delicious.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-31_07-09-20_437.jpg

Should be positive by tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## NorthStar

Getting there!

Mine was bfn after 5 minutes, but I might go and recheck it now.


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...dang it... I saw the pink line and jumped for you! Then I saw the slider LOL... still jumping for your ovulation but for a sec there I thought it was a BFP!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-31_07-09-20_437.jpg
> 
> Should be positive by tomorrow or Friday.

Wot tests are theses that u use brooke?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Those are a grocery store brand that I bought like two months ago when they were marked down to a $1.50 a box; of course I bought every box left on the shelf, LOL.

I don't love them bc the dye gets very streaky and they take forever to dry, but sometimes ya gotta make due.


----------



## SuperAwesome

_*Pees on a stick*

*Waits*

*Takes the dog out to pee on a different kind of stick*

*Waits some more*_

Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.


----------



## dachsundmom

SA, could you post a pic?


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> _*Pees on a stick*
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Takes the dog out to pee on a different kind of stick*
> 
> *Waits some more*_
> 
> Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> SA, could you post a pic?

I second that request :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-31_07-09-20_437.jpg
> 
> Should be positive by tomorrow or Friday.

:happydance:



SuperAwesome said:


> Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.

:hugs::hugs: Hang in there.

AFM, I did my poas this morning at 12dpo and still bfn... :witch: is due tomorrow... :coffee:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Well...

It was the anti-pink. It was so white my rice up and left out of jealousy. It was so white Michael Jackson moon-walked out of the grave, said, "Shamon!", snatched it out of my hand and left.* 

Actually, it's in the trash in the garage. I don't keep BFNs. But, tomorrow morning, I shall gift you lovely ladies with a picture of my BFN. Bring sunglasses. 


*I apologize for my dodgy sense of humor. Unless you laughed, in which case I'll be here the same time next week.


----------



## LLbean

love the MJ reference since it was his birthday recently ;-)


----------



## SuperAwesome

manuiti said:


> AFM, I did my poas this morning at 12dpo and still bfn... :witch: is due tomorrow... :coffee:

I'm 13 DPO and our least favorite aunt is due tomorrow for me, too. 

I'll get the hose ready. You load up the water balloons. Witches melt; I know, I saw the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## manuiti

SuperAwesome said:


> I'm 13 DPO and our least favorite aunt is due tomorrow for me, too.
> 
> I'll get the hose ready. You load up the water balloons. Witches melt; I know, I saw the Wizard of Oz.

hahaha - water balloons at the ready! :af:


----------



## Rashaa

manuiti said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-31_07-09-20_437.jpg
> 
> Should be positive by tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hang in there.
> 
> AFM, I did my poas this morning at 12dpo and still bfn... :witch: is due tomorrow... :coffee:Click to expand...


Don't mean to keep editing my post..but I just went to the ladies' room and have a bit of a bloody show...AF is not due for one week, and I have never had 'implantation bleeding - if this is that'... how long after implantation does hcg rise enough to test in blood? I'm comtemplating running a blood hcg here at work, but don't want to run it too early ... Don't want to get excited, but am a little nervous too..hopeful but guarded
It ain't over til the witchy lady sings ! :) But I am feelin' ya...


----------



## Tnkzmom

Had 3rd day of + OPK, so been BD'n even though we always do, but when do i start counting DPO?? This stuff confuses me LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Rashaa said:


> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-08-31_07-09-20_437.jpg
> 
> Should be positive by tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hang in there.
> 
> AFM, I did my poas this morning at 12dpo and still bfn... :witch: is due tomorrow... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mean to keep editing my post..but I just went to the ladies' room and have a bit of a bloody show...AF is not due for one week, and I have never had 'implantation bleeding - if this is that'... how long after implantation does hcg rise enough to test in blood? I'm comtemplating running a blood hcg here at work, but don't want to run it too early ... Don't want to get excited, but am a little nervous too..hopeful but guarded
> It ain't over til the witchy lady sings ! :) But I am feelin' ya...Click to expand...

well your chart looks good hun so i have very high hopes for you :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> Had 3rd day of + OPK, so been BD'n even though we always do, but when do i start counting DPO?? This stuff confuses me LOL

i would say when your OPK turns negative then count that as 1dpo it's hard to know if you haven't temped. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Had 3rd day of + OPK, so been BD'n even though we always do, but when do i start counting DPO?? This stuff confuses me LOL
> 
> i would say when your OPK turns negative then count that as 1dpo it's hard to know if you haven't temped. Good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Jodes:hugs: i was thinking that. I haven't temped because I dont know much about it and dont have the thermometer. Maybe next month, hopefully i will not need to hehe.


----------



## Jodes2011

Tnkzmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Had 3rd day of + OPK, so been BD'n even though we always do, but when do i start counting DPO?? This stuff confuses me LOL
> 
> i would say when your OPK turns negative then count that as 1dpo it's hard to know if you haven't temped. Good luck :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Jodes:hugs: i was thinking that. I haven't temped because I dont know much about it and dont have the thermometer. Maybe next month, hopefully i will not need to hehe.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed you won't hun. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Thanks Jodes, I am praying I don't either. Praying for all of you as well. Good luck to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies, wanted to stop in and say thanks for the info last week. I am continuing on my egg chase through Sept.

CONGRATS :happydance: to the :bfps:

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more donations we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so I KNOW you ladies will know, because you're brilliant like that: Where do I buy the tests with the BFPs on them? Because these ones are all BROKEN.
> 
> Stoopid Safeway, selling boxes full of BFNs...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Save your money! Just use my picture...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/70446e68.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Indigo I abosolutely love the picutre!! Sooo funny! It has made me laugh so much! soo funny! Next BFN I get I will do the same and show it to my hubby :haha::haha:

SuperAwsome I love your sense of humour as well, it is soo good that we can laugh about things, makes it easier and is a far more positive approach.

It has been great reading this thread today! needed a smile on my face! You are all great ladies :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

SuperAwesome said:


> _*Pees on a stick*
> 
> *Waits*
> 
> *Takes the dog out to pee on a different kind of stick*
> 
> *Waits some more*_
> 
> Oh look, a BFN. I could _die_ from not-surprise.




SuperAwesome said:


> Well...
> 
> It was the anti-pink. It was so white my rice up and left out of jealousy. It was so white Michael Jackson moon-walked out of the grave, said, "Shamon!", snatched it out of my hand and left.*
> 
> Actually, it's in the trash in the garage. I don't keep BFNs. But, tomorrow morning, I shall gift you lovely ladies with a picture of my BFN. Bring sunglasses.
> 
> 
> *I apologize for my dodgy sense of humor. Unless you laughed, in which case I'll be here the same time next week.




SuperAwesome said:


> manuiti said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I did my poas this morning at 12dpo and still bfn... :witch: is due tomorrow... :coffee:
> 
> I'm 13 DPO and our least favorite aunt is due tomorrow for me, too.
> 
> I'll get the hose ready. You load up the water balloons. Witches melt; I know, I saw the Wizard of Oz.Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## googly

Well a temp drop (actually *plummet*) for me today, a very BFN on a FRER, and a distinctly AF type 'feeling'... so I'm rapidly losing hope! I guess there's an outside chance it's an implantation dip - will see how i go today/tomorrow morning's temp, but it's not looking too good.

BOOOO!


----------



## Indigo77

Booooo!


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> well a temp drop (actually *plummet*) for me today, a very bfn on a frer, and a distinctly af type 'feeling'... So i'm rapidly losing hope! I guess there's an outside chance it's an implantation dip - will see how i go today/tomorrow morning's temp, but it's not looking too good.
> 
> Boooo!

boooo!


----------



## manuiti

googly said:


> Well a temp drop (actually *plummet*) for me today, a very BFN on a FRER, and a distinctly AF type 'feeling'... so I'm rapidly losing hope! I guess there's an outside chance it's an implantation dip - will see how i go today/tomorrow morning's temp, but it's not looking too good.
> 
> BOOOO!

Booo indeed!!! But it ain't over till it's over...


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Well a temp drop (actually *plummet*) for me today, a very BFN on a FRER, and a distinctly AF type 'feeling'... so I'm rapidly losing hope! I guess there's an outside chance it's an implantation dip - will see how i go today/tomorrow morning's temp, but it's not looking too good.
> 
> BOOOO!

Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but like you said there's every chance its implantation dip


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-01_06-04-33_752.jpg

I think it's positive...and if anyone is curious, this was taken with FMU.


----------



## NorthStar

That is interesting I'm going to try FMU tomorrow I think, just as an experiment.

Going to go POAS myself now, I'm hanging out for my second latte of the day here and can't have it til I POAS...


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm waiting NS!


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom needs to get jiggy with her hubby :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

There is the faintest of lines possible, it will not show up even in macro mode, so I'm going to keep testing until I get something worthy of posting up:thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> There is the faintest of lines possible, it will not show up even in macro mode, so I'm going to keep testing until I get something worthy of posting up:thumbup:

Did you get a line on an HPT?????? :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fingers crossed it gets darker and darker NS!


----------



## dachsundmom

Monica, NS is waiting to ovulate! LOL


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-01_06-04-33_752.jpg
> 
> I think it's positive...and if anyone is curious, this was taken with FMU.

It's positive. Surge must have started during the eve and is now in high gear:thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

last month my body did this false start thing...where I had a slight show three days before the actual flow.....and I fear that this month it's the same...which makes me think that 1: I might be having implantation, but it doesn't 'take' and this further substantiates the need to have a specific fibroid removed [as the endometrial lining is not thick enough to sustain life... and 2. there might be some progesterone level issues - luckily, I took a level yesterday, and it was 11.1 (nmol/L) (day 23).....which means..... I probably didn't ovulate!


----------



## dachsundmom

SS, which ticker is correct? I didn't see a temp for this morning on FF.

I usually start my surge overnight, which is why FMU is not really an issue for me. I'll use an OPK on more time tomorrow morning and then just let the temps ride out; I carry a surge fairly long, 3-4 days and if I keep POAS, I'll just get antsy, LOL.

And I don't have PCOS, LOL


----------



## SuperAwesome

So...I POAS. Then the neighbors told me to get off their damn lawn or they'd call the cops. 


(I didn't actually POAS yet. The dog woke me at 4 and I went then because I was b-u-s-t-i-n-g. I'm now on Witch Watch; hopefully she won't show.)


----------



## Indigo77

Rashaa said:


> last month my body did this false start thing...where I had a slight show three days before the actual flow.....and I fear that this month it's the same...which makes me think that 1: I might be having implantation, but it doesn't 'take' and this further substantiates the need to have a specific fibroid removed [as the endometrial lining is not thick enough to sustain life... and 2. there might be some progesterone level issues - luckily, I took a level yesterday, and it was 11.1 (nmol/L) (day 23).....which means..... I probably didn't ovulate!

Oh no! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> So...I POAS. Then the neighbors told me to get off their damn lawn or they'd call the cops.
> 
> 
> (I didn't actually POAS yet. The dog woke me at 4 and I went then because I was b-u-s-t-i-n-g. I'm now on Witch Watch; hopefully she won't show.)

. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> last month my body did this false start thing...where I had a slight show three days before the actual flow.....and I fear that this month it's the same...which makes me think that 1: I might be having implantation, but it doesn't 'take' and this further substantiates the need to have a specific fibroid removed [as the endometrial lining is not thick enough to sustain life... and 2. there might be some progesterone level issues - luckily, I took a level yesterday, and it was 11.1 (nmol/L) (day 23).....which means..... I probably didn't ovulate!
> 
> Oh no! :hugs:Click to expand...

It's OK Indigo :) ... I learned a lot more about my body in this past month, and I have met a bunch of wonderful women.... I see my RE (Infertility specialist) on the 16th of Sept. after all of these tests, and I have temped and charted decently...she will have a lot more information to make a better diagnosis, and we can strategize a plan....

In all honesty, my biggest fear was ...what if I am pregnant, and this fibroid causes issues...God Willing, we will get it removed and go from there...my doc is brilliant [I am sure Chantal knows her ;)] and I have the utmost faith in her.....we move on..... :hugs:

I still want to send :dust: to everyone and wish them well on the journey, I am out for the month when AF shows her head, but I am by no means done :winkwink: We are older, and just need to tweak and fine tune a little bit more .


----------



## babyforus

Rashaa said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> last month my body did this false start thing...where I had a slight show three days before the actual flow.....and I fear that this month it's the same...which makes me think that 1: I might be having implantation, but it doesn't 'take' and this further substantiates the need to have a specific fibroid removed [as the endometrial lining is not thick enough to sustain life... and 2. there might be some progesterone level issues - luckily, I took a level yesterday, and it was 11.1 (nmol/L) (day 23).....which means..... I probably didn't ovulate!
> 
> Oh no! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's OK Indigo :) ... I learned a lot more about my body in this past month, and I have met a bunch of wonderful women.... I see my RE (Infertility specialist) on the 16th of Sept. after all of these tests, and I have temped and charted decently...she will have a lot more information to make a better diagnosis, and we can strategize a plan....
> 
> In all honesty, my biggest fear was ...what if I am pregnant, and this fibroid causes issues...God Willing, we will get it removed and go from there...my doc is brilliant [I am sure Chantal knows her ;)] and I have the utmost faith in her.....we move on..... :hugs:
> 
> I still want to send :dust: to everyone and wish them well on the journey, I am out for the month when AF shows her head, but I am by no means done :winkwink:Click to expand...

Love it that you have got a plan and are ready to go! Your so positive!! Good luck, maybe that bfp is just hiding for another day! I hope so!!


----------



## dachsundmom

R....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babyforus

dmom- love the new siggy. I may be absent for a bit. DH grandmother passed and were headed up north for the funeral. Hope to see some more bfp's soon! I'll check as time allows.


----------



## dachsundmom

babyforus said:


> dmom- love the new siggy. I may be absent for a bit. DH grandmother passed and were headed up north for the funeral. Hope to see some more bfp's soon! I'll check as time allows.

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

When I light my candles at home this evening, I will do so for your family.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Rashaa said:


> In all honesty, my biggest fear was ...what if I am pregnant, and this fibroid causes issues...God Willing, we will get it removed and go from there...my doc is brilliant [I am sure Chantal knows her ;)] and I have the utmost faith in her.....we move on..... :hugs:
> 
> I still want to send :dust: to everyone and wish them well on the journey, I am out for the month when AF shows her head, but I am by no means done :winkwink: We are older, and just need to tweak and fine tune a little bit more .

Hugs to you, lady. Love the positive attitude; when you send good out, it comes back atcha. :)


----------



## Rashaa

babyforus said:


> dmom- love the new siggy. I may be absent for a bit. DH grandmother passed and were headed up north for the funeral. Hope to see some more bfp's soon! I'll check as time allows.

Sorry for your loss. My prayers are with your family...all of the best :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

SuperAwesome said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> In all honesty, my biggest fear was ...what if I am pregnant, and this fibroid causes issues...God Willing, we will get it removed and go from there...my doc is brilliant [I am sure Chantal knows her ;)] and I have the utmost faith in her.....we move on..... :hugs:
> 
> I still want to send :dust: to everyone and wish them well on the journey, I am out for the month when AF shows her head, but I am by no means done :winkwink: We are older, and just need to tweak and fine tune a little bit more .
> 
> Hugs to you, lady. Love the positive attitude; when you send good out, it comes back atcha. :)Click to expand...

SA - that's sweet of you to say, but honestly that's how I am all of the time :). I do believe in karma, too .


----------



## Jodes2011

Liking all the positive thoughs :hugs::hugs:

Sorry babyforus for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

babyforus sorry for your loss


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Monica, NS is waiting to ovulate! LOL

LOL, oh OK, I was like what? I didn't even know she was close to testing. Wishful thinking I guess :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

babyforus said:


> dmom- love the new siggy. I may be absent for a bit. DH grandmother passed and were headed up north for the funeral. Hope to see some more bfp's soon! I'll check as time allows.

Sorry for you loss hun.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Baby...So very sorry....:cry::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

babyforus, so sorry to hear of your loss. :(


----------



## Conina

Sorry for your loss babyforus :hugs:

This 2ww is kicking my ass. One minute my face is breaking out so I think I'm out. Next minute I'm getting weepy over watching Phoebe's wedding in Friends for the millionth time, and thinking I might be back in...


----------



## Indigo77

Did u test?


----------



## Conina

Nope - I'm waiting til I'm actually late.


----------



## Indigo77

Yep....same here.....:coffee:


----------



## Conina

Plus if it's a BFN I have no excuse for all the gas :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Blame it on the dog.....I do.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do any of you girls know anything about ovulation spotting? I wouldn't have noticed it at all, except I tried the softcup thing tonight, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Is this your first time spotting?


----------



## Indigo77

How did it go with the softcup? Did you use the new lube, too?


----------



## dachsundmom

That I know of; I only caught it bc this is the first softcup cycle. I might do it every cycle and just not know.:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh...maybe it's an extra strong ovulation?


----------



## Indigo77

You ladies with short cycles and early ovulation are lucky!


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess we'll see; something new to add to the list, lol

See, I think you're in better shape bc you get more time to BD.


----------



## Indigo77

Not really....fertile time is fertile time...but I do get a longer break....


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe that's it; I don't feel like there is any break in the cycle.

AF-->OV-->TWW. Hate it.


----------



## googly

So how was your softcup 'experience' ?? Do tell!

My test run the other day was pretty good, but as Indigo pointed it out, it was not at ov high" time...


----------



## NorthStar

I don't think I'll be getting a new job as "spokesmodel" for SCs ladies, but I did try it yesterday, and in the name of science will try it again tonight.

Dmom that is interesting about your spotting, I'm noticing that this month as well, though it might be a small graze to my vayjay walls from SC wrestling with the meat tongs, IDK.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I don't think I'll be getting a new job as "spokesmodel" for SCs ladies, but I did try it yesterday, and in the name of science will try it again tonight.
> 
> Dmom that is interesting about your spotting, I'm noticing that this month as well, though it might be a small graze to my vayjay walls from SC wrestling with the meat tongs, IDK.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> You ladies with short cycles and early ovulation are lucky!

I second this!!


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You ladies with short cycles and early ovulation are lucky!
> 
> I second this!!Click to expand...

IDK ladies I think the grass is always greener, I spend the first 10-12 days of my cycle panicking about my OH getting home from work in time to catch the egg...:dohh: and with a 16 day LP my TWW goes on forever.


----------



## Butterfly67

I do feel grateful that atm I seem to have a regular length and O day - planning would be a nightmare otherwise - and the length is not too long to wait for the next try. However, when I was out last month it seemed like an AGE til I could try again this month so thank heavens I am back in!


----------



## Desperado167

I feel the same way ns ,my cycle is usually 31-33 days and I know it will take a while after my loss for it to get back on track ,a short cycle wud be great :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So this is my OPK POAS from this morning but it is only dark on the edge of the line - is this a +?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Start of the surge, not quite positive yet!


----------



## dachsundmom

FMU again.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> FMU again.

Damn, can't see that pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

M...I put the pic back up.

I think your test is on the way to positive.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Looking good DMom!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

We're going to call OV day today or tomorrow; no more OPKs for this cycle.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tomorrow then! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly - i think you are close hun. Its almost there. 

Dmom - thats one hell of a positive. Two days in a row. looks like you are in for a three day surge again. 

AFM - i had forgot all about EPO until yesterday. I think i just got out of the habit of taking it first thing in the morning. Dont know if it will do much good starting it on CD7 but i thought WTH so i took two. Wonder whether i should up it to three because i am late in stating it this cycle. Mmmm. OPK's all negative here so far. I am keeping them all and will post them when i get closer to a positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I think three EPO caps might be overkill, LOL

All you will get from that is a quick trip to the shitter!


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - its the only place i get peace and quiet these days so it might be worth it. LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy did it not delay your O last time, I seriously wouldn't bother starting CD7. I have a cupboardful of the feckers I can give you though LOL.


----------



## Wendyk07

NS - it delayed it by two days but i am thinking of the sperm friendly EWCM and how the both times i have used this i have had BFP's. i'll try anything. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL re the EPO and the shitter :haha::haha::haha:

I forgot to bring most of my pills with me so have no more EPO but I think 11 days should be OK.

Nice pic B, looking good on the O there :winkwink:

Will POAS again tonight as last month I only got a + on 1 day but the months before I got 2 days of surge. Think O could be tomorrow or Sun then. Am back home tomorrow eve so will dtd sat PM and use the SC :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

SCs are as evil as EPO, LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - i take it the SC's didnt go well? i have them but havent used them yet. Not looking forward to it either and there was no way i was talking DH into inserting it for me.


----------



## NorthStar

Inserting it is bad enough, removing it is worse.

I downed a large Swedish cider before removing mine and it helped a lot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, let's see...I found them every uncomfortable if I was sitting down, the ring around them is huge, and I am wondering if I am allergic to something in them bc I could feel something burning, LOL

Some women swear by them, but I will not be a repeat buyer.


----------



## NorthStar

My experience was somewhere between disappointing and dreadful.....AWFUL would just about cover it.

It doesn't feel as bad lying down, but when I'm sitting at my desk I can feel the hard ring pushing down on me.

Was too afraid to keep it in during kickboxing class as concerned it might shoot out during an energetic jump.


----------



## Wendyk07

Burning? Oh F! now im really going off the idea. Its bad enough with the shits and your ass is on fire can only imagine what burning up there feels like.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I have a latex allergy; the SCs aren't supposed to have latex in them, but I am not sure that I believe it anymore, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

NS - Couldnt help but laugh at the thought of it popping out whilst kickboxing. in fact there is coffee now all over my desk. 

:rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well since its cd8 and we're doing SMEP this month i suppose tonight would be a good night to try it out. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Go with God, Wendy! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

If nothing else you'll have a funny story for us tomorrow:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> Go with God, Wendy! LOL

LOL oh my God, I love it! The thoughy of these things shooting out of our vajayjays unexpectedly is too much! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I have a latex allergy; the SCs aren't supposed to have latex in them, but I am not sure that I believe it anymore, lol.

Diva Cups don't Brooke! I am also allergic to latex and have had no problems!


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Go with God, Wendy! LOL
> 
> LOL oh my God, I love it! The thoughy of these things shooting out of our vajayjays unexpectedly is too much! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm imagining a popping noise at it dislodges, and a resounding thwack as it hits my gym instructor in the face :haha::haha::yellowcard:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL I have to say I haven't had any problems getting them in and don't feel them when they are there but just once I had to get the BF to get one out cos I just couldn't hook it with my finger lol!


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Go with God, Wendy! LOL
> 
> LOL oh my God, I love it! The thoughy of these things shooting out of our vajayjays unexpectedly is too much! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm imagining a popping noise at it dislodges, and a resounding thwack as it hits my gym instructor in the face :haha::haha::yellowcard:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Boy am I glad I am not your instructor at the gym LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not shoving anything else with the word 'cup' in it up my vagina again; I swear to you now, if I cauterized my cervix shut with the burning I felt, I will be royally pissed off! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Rashaa

On a serious note, how far has someone gone out....in days past ovulation, above the coverline, before they tested positive?

I feel my body is stubborn, and won't cooperate either way, let AF come or give me the bleepin :bfp:


----------



## dachsundmom

R...how long is your LP normally? This question varies for everyone.


----------



## Wendyk07

LOL Dmom It will be easy to get your DH in the mood tonight. He'll be putty in your hands when you tell him he was so good last night he sent your vajayjay on fire.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I am not shoving anything else with the word 'cup' in it up my vagina again; I swear to you now, if I cauterized my cervix shut with the burning I felt, I will be royally pissed off! :growlmad::haha:

Me neither:nope: the hell with that.

Still I think we got £6 worth of laughs out of if, probably :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Rashaa - have you tested today?


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> My experience was somewhere between disappointing and dreadful.....AWFUL would just about cover it.
> 
> It doesn't feel as bad lying down, but when I'm sitting at my desk I can feel the hard ring pushing down on me.
> 
> Was too afraid to keep it in during kickboxing class as concerned it might shoot out during an energetic jump.




dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, let's see...I found them every uncomfortable if I was sitting down, the ring around them is huge, and I am wondering if I am allergic to something in them bc I could feel something burning, LOL
> 
> Some women swear by them, but I will not be a repeat buyer.

Ladies-

BUMMER about your SC experiences albeit your stories made for good morning. O:) I still hope something still comes of it!!


----------



## Rashaa

Wendyk07 said:


> Rashaa - have you tested today?

Wendyk - I am still testing negative, tested today...

dmom - my cycle is usually 14 days....AF has no signs of coming, last cycle it was longer too 16-17 days....[body is appearing to change].


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> LOL Dmom It will be easy to get your DH in the mood tonight. He'll be putty in your hands when you tell him he was so good last night he sent your vajayjay on fire.

My DH got his 'sex schedule' when I got AF, so he knows when he needs to do his job, lol.

He gets playtime after I ovulate. :haha:


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Dmom It will be easy to get your DH in the mood tonight. He'll be putty in your hands when you tell him he was so good last night he sent your vajayjay on fire.
> 
> My DH got his 'sex schedule' when I got AF, so he knows when he needs to do his job, lol.
> 
> He gets playtime after I ovulate. :haha:Click to expand...

lol - cute


----------



## dachsundmom

R...I think we need to wait for your temp in the morning.

FF will tell you that 16 or 18 high temps could be an indicator or pregnancy, but I honestly don't know anyone who waits that long to test, lol.

I really do think that the only thing on a chart with any significance, is the dip for OV (bc it's pretty standard) and some sort of dip close to AF. Otherwise, it really can go either way. :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

The posts in this thread, read out of context, are hilarious. 

Okay, so I have decided to have an imaginary BFP. I'm going to call him Harvey. 

HE IS TOO REAL!

*Sprinkles the sub-forum with baby dust*


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> The posts in this thread, read out of context, are hilarious.
> 
> Okay, so I have decided to have an imaginary BFP. I'm going to call him Harvey.
> 
> HE IS TOO REAL!
> 
> *Sprinkles the sub-forum with baby dust*

You are free to go off topic and hijack a thread anytime...as long as it's about something besides TTC, lol. :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I have a latex allergy; the SCs aren't supposed to have latex in them, but I am not sure that I believe it anymore, lol.

i have a latex allergy too :nope: i don't think i'll be trying the softcups then. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I have a latex allergy; the SCs aren't supposed to have latex in them, but I am not sure that I believe it anymore, lol.
> 
> i have a latex allergy too :nope: i don't think i'll be trying the softcups then. :hugs:Click to expand...

:nope::nope::nope: Not unless your DH will be turned by the cooter rash you might develop from the damn things, lol :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I have a latex allergy; the SCs aren't supposed to have latex in them, but I am not sure that I believe it anymore, lol.
> 
> i have a latex allergy too :nope: i don't think i'll be trying the softcups then. :hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry about it Jodes, you haven't missed out on anything good:shrug:


----------



## shmoo75

sorry I haven't been around much as Inlaws were staying at mine last weekend and its been crazy busy at work and home.(note to self: must try harder!!!)

I might be poas OPK style on Mon night as, I have been having a few symptoms last night and today:winkwink: Last night as I was trying to go to sleep I felt sick,(.)(.)'s hurt and have been tingling/feeling heavy and bigger iykwim also, if I don't hold my stomach in I look preggers but I don't feel bloated. Trying to hold out until Mon evening as I am trying not to get my hopes up as they will probably be dashed.


----------



## dachsundmom

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Shmoo! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope: Not unless your DH will be turned by the cooter rash you might develop from the damn things, lol :haha:

He might be, if he's a mandrill! :D


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Shmoo! :haha:

I know naughty Shmoo:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Will this do - 4pmU?


----------



## Rashaa

Butterfly67 said:


> Will this do - 4pmU?
> 
> View attachment 259395

that looks like a surge to me.. on the darkest edge of the first (test) line, it's as dark as the control....what does dmom think?


----------



## dachsundmom

M! That is perfect!

Get off the net and go get off! LOL

Fx'd! Big time!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Will this do - 4pmU?
> 
> View attachment 259395

Totally...:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL DMom thanks, have to wait til he gets home from work :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

How late does he work?


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - that is super + one of mine looked like that


----------



## Rashaa

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL DMom thanks, have to wait til he gets home from work :haha::haha:

Um honey, we have an emergency at home...I need you to come home NOW... :happydance: :flower: fx'ed for you :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Rashaa and thanks Shmoo! He should be back in an hour or 2 DMom so no problem hopefully :thumbup:

I'm finding that I have to do at least 2 a day to find the big + otherwise if I do it once I may just get one that is a bit lighter than the control line. And the build up is quick as yesterday it was pretty much nothing :shrug:


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> I am not shoving anything else with the word 'cup' in it up my vagina again; I swear to you now, if I cauterized my cervix shut with the burning I felt, I will be royally pissed off! :growlmad::haha:

LOL you girls have made my afternoon. Now I'm just imagining other things with the word "cup" in it:-

Buttercup?
Cupcake?


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I fully expect to see the temp drop on your chart in the morning! 

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I fully expect to see the temp drop on your chart in the morning!
> 
> I am so excited for you!

Aw thanks B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

M that is an impressive + on the opk stick :thumbup: have a fun weekend of babymaking.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Butterfly67 said:


> Will this do - 4pmU?
> 
> View attachment 259395

Whoa! Nice! You go, girl!

(Do people still say that? Never mind; I do!)


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Will this do - 4pmU?
> 
> View attachment 259395
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! You go, girl!
> 
> (Do people still say that? Never mind; I do!)Click to expand...

Fo'shizzle my dizzle!:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Fo'shizzle my dizzle!:haha:

Thanks, dawg! :D


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fo'shizzle my dizzle!:haha:
> 
> Thanks, dawg! :DClick to expand...

Snap! You got a little flavor in you! :happydance:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Ok ladies ? I had my first Positive OPK on MOnday and did another one today and it looked positive is that possible?? to O that long?? I haven't done temping i guess i should. I'm soo confused...


----------



## dachsundmom

Can we see a pic?


----------



## StarSign

Tnkzmom said:


> Ok ladies ? I had my first Positive OPK on MOnday and did another one today and it looked positive is that possible?? to O that long?? I haven't done temping i guess i should. I'm soo confused...

Yes, it's possible. I've done it.


----------



## StarSign

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fo'shizzle my dizzle!:haha:
> 
> Thanks, dawg! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Snap! You got a little flavor in you! :happydance:Click to expand...




SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fo'shizzle my dizzle!:haha:
> 
> Thanks, dawg! :DClick to expand...

:rofl: laughter is such good medicine.


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL SuperAwesome you are well, um, super awesome :haha::haha:


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Can we see a pic?

let me see if i took a good enogh pic, I'm at work. But i did take one .lol


----------



## Tnkzmom

Tnkzmom said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Can we see a pic?
> 
> let me see if i took a good enogh pic, I'm at work. But i did take one .lolClick to expand...

ok lol how do i put a URL for a pic in??
:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Use the little icon that has a mountain on it.


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Use the little icon that has a mountain on it.

it says https://C:\Users\Administrator\Pictures\OPK.jpg guess i didn't do it right grrrr.


----------



## Tnkzmom

[attach]https://C:\Users\Administrator\Pictures\OPK.jpg[attach] let me try this...ughhh


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks for trying, lol

Anyway, the longest surge I ever had was 4 days, but I stop testing after 2 positives.

Temping really will help you sort this all out.


----------



## Tnkzmom

I tried, I used to know how to do this darn thing. LOL! I suck! Grrrr! I got the worst headache for last 3 days, i don't recall that ever being something to do w/ O'n lol. I will try temping next one, hopefully there won't be a next, but ya know!! LOL! :shrug::shrug: thanks for the help. i'm image posting illiterate :cry:


dachsundmom said:


> Thanks for trying, lol
> 
> Anyway, the longest surge I ever had was 4 days, but I stop testing after 2 positives.
> 
> Temping really will help you sort this all out.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Save the image to your desktop...attach it using the paperclip icon. Then go back to the same icon and attach again.

It's a two step process, but it should work for you.


----------



## Tnkzmom

https://C:\Users\Administrator\Pictures\OPK.jpg


dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Save the image to your desktop...attach it using the paperclip icon. Then go back to the same icon and attach again.
> 
> It's a two step process, but it should work for you.

 fx'd
 



Attached Files:







OPK.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tnkzmom

Tnkzmom said:


> https://C:\Users\Administrator\Pictures\OPK.jpg
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Save the image to your desktop...attach it using the paperclip icon. Then go back to the same icon and attach again.
> 
> It's a two step process, but it should work for you.
> 
> fx'dClick to expand...

 yeahhhhhhh :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Great job! For future reference, next time take the pic on a white background and turn off the flash. Macro setting if you have it...

The pic is a little dark, but I don't think that test is totally positive; you're picking up the tail end of your surge.

If those are the Answer brand strips, stop POAS, lol. They are super sensitive and will show a darker line longer than any test I have ever seen, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ok, getting choked up at Friends on Wed, sobbing today over Hotch's wife's funeral in Criminal Minds. 

If it's BFN next week, I'm turning into a weepy sap. Who farts a lot.


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Great job! For future reference, next time take the pic on a white background and turn off the flash. Macro setting if you have it...
> 
> The pic is a little dark, but I don't think that test is totally positive; you're picking up the tail end of your surge.
> 
> If those are the Answer brand strips, stop POAS, lol. They are super sensitive and will show a darker line longer than any test I have ever seen, lol. :hugs:

 sounds good to me, I am tired of POAS until it's a HPT. Yeah, I was like how are you gonna be positive still?


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> Ok, getting choked up at Friends on Wed, sobbing today over Hotch's wife's funeral in Criminal Minds.
> 
> If it's BFN next week, I'm turning into a weepy sap. Who farts a lot.

as SS that sounds great :haha:

Dmom and Awesome...Totally Rad!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> If it's BFN next week, I'm turning into a weepy sap. Who farts a lot.

I just laughed out loud. And Coke came out my nose. 

Wishing you a BFP!


----------



## SuperAwesome

So, here's something I want to know about POAS:

When are they going to make it an Olympic sport? Because I'm thinking we could win. Women's relay!


----------



## googly

I would just like you all to know that:

Spoiler
I am having a super awesome AF! :haha: Usually it is:

Spoiler
... so light it's ridiculous, like 3 or 4 days of what I think most people would call 'spotting'... mostly old blood/brown, and not much of it. This time it is:

Spoiler
... nice and red, good flow, liquido etc. V. happy as I was already concerned it was too light, and was worried it was going to get worse on Clomid... seems like acupuncture has done it's job (and/or the L-Arginine + Royal Jelly). NICE :happydance::happydance:



So how many did you get through?! At least no pictures right? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

FML...lol


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> FML...lol

:haha:

That it's come to this, right?!


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> FML...lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That it's come to this, right?!Click to expand...

Yes, lol. On a Friday night...


----------



## googly

Ehh, I'm allowed, it's Saturday morning for me..... :D

(of course I was asleep on the couch by 9pm last night but :shhh: )


----------



## Indigo77

FML?


----------



## dachsundmom

Phuck my life, lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

They even have a website: https://www.fmylife.com/


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> FML...lol
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That it's come to this, right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, lol. On a Friday night...Click to expand...

Tell me about. I just spent 10 minutes staring at a FR under every light source in the house. :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

FYI I started a poll in the preg over 35 section about whether the ladies Bd on O day or not...


----------



## dachsundmom

Where is it?


----------



## Rashaa

FML fml my life ............


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Where is it?

I can't post a link cos I'm on my phone but if you go to the preg over 35 section it should be near the top!


----------



## LLbean

Here is your link Butterfly https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/723830-poll-did-you-bd-around-o-you-got-your-bfp.html


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks for that LL. 

Out at an art fair all day today. It's outside and due to rain later :grr:

My temps are not playing ball and FF has given me crosshairs in the wrong place :grr:


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks for that LL.
> 
> Out at an art fair all day today. It's outside and due to rain later :grr:
> 
> My temps are not playing ball and FF has given me crosshairs in the wrong place :grr:

:grr::gun::grr: to your temps making FF give you crosshairs in the wrong place

AFM - I am sooooooo tired I could go to sleep right now and I feel:sick: hopefully I wont be as I hate being:sick: feeling it I can handle but actually being :sick: nope I hate it!!!! I have resisited the urge to test until tomorrow night when I will use one of my many OPK's if that is dark I might poas HPT style on Tues morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks for that LL.
> 
> Out at an art fair all day today. It's outside and due to rain later :grr:
> 
> My temps are not playing ball and FF has given me crosshairs in the wrong place :grr:

FF does that to me almost every cycle; I think if you get another high temp, FF will move them one day forward, like it does with me. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks for that LL.
> 
> Out at an art fair all day today. It's outside and due to rain later :grr:
> 
> My temps are not playing ball and FF has given me crosshairs in the wrong place :grr:


:hug:


----------



## hugs3409

Hi all, finally back, no power for 5 days, then no internet til about 20 minutes ago. I have not gone back and read anything yet, I am sure there are about 100 pages to read lol.

I hope everyone is doing well.

AFM...CD1 today whoot


----------



## sadie

Hi All,
I'm back too. Arrived back in the states on wednesday and have been with family ever since. Still so jetlagged.

You are all rubbing off on me so I went and bought 10 preg tests at the dollar store! I tried them from 8 DPO, and all bfn, but hey why not? 

I have been lightheaded on and off since 3dpo and very sore breasts which I haven't felt in ages. However, if AF comes, I am going to do an IUI this month, when my OH comes to visit. We are going to freeze his sperm as well, because we won't be together for most of the times I will O in the upcoming 6 months. SO annoying......

I'm going to go back and read a bit now to catch up on all of you. It's been awhile and I have been having withdrawals!

xo


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Here is your link Butterfly https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/723830-poll-did-you-bd-around-o-you-got-your-bfp.html

This will be ibteresting to know since the studies reviewed by FF had different results...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

'Findings

Based on two widely cited studies (details below) the maximum fertile window has been determined to include the day of ovulation and the five days before ovulation. The Barrett and Marshall (1969) study was based on data from 241 British married couples who were charting basal body temperatures. The Wilcox et al (1995) study relied on data from 221 healthy North Carolina women who were planning to become pregnant.

*The most likely day for intercourse to result in conception according to the 1969 study was two days before ovulation. According to the 1995 study, the most likely day for intercourse to result in pregnancy was on the day of ovulation itself*. Further studies have been done, however, to account for measurement error in both studies and to exclude early pregnancy losses from the Wilcox et al data set. *With the corrected data, the most probable days for intercourse to result in pregnancy have been found to be one or two days before ovulation rather than the day of ovulation itself (Stanford et al 2002*).

The limited sample size of the studies, however, must be noted, *though a larger multi-center study from 881 women including 7017 menstrual cycles (Colombo and Masarotto 2000) also suggests that intercourse on the day prior to ovulation is most likely to result in pregnancy.*

While the results from the studies may be based on a small sample size and may be potentially error prone, _they show that intercourse on the few days before ovulation and the day of ovulation itself are the days most likely to result in conception. This has been confirmed by a much larger study involving 119,398 cycles from women trying to conceive which revealed that 94% of all conception cycles included intercourse on at least one of the three days up to and including the day of ovulation (FertilityFriend.com 2004). Additionally, all of these studies found that multiple acts of intercourse within the fertile window increased the probability of conception.'_


----------



## Desperado167

Welcome back sadie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo...said VERY tongue in cheek ef it all to hell.....I say :sex: the whole da*n month...excluding menstrual days lol......

and keep lots of red bull....:rofl::rofl:
or in the words of my MIL - bilaal..which is basically REALLY sweet pudding!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Here is your link Butterfly https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/723830-poll-did-you-bd-around-o-you-got-your-bfp.html
> 
> This will be ibteresting to know since the studies reviewed by FF had different results...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 'Findings
> 
> Based on two widely cited studies (details below) the maximum fertile window has been determined to include the day of ovulation and the five days before ovulation. The Barrett and Marshall (1969) study was based on data from 241 British married couples who were charting basal body temperatures. The Wilcox et al (1995) study relied on data from 221 healthy North Carolina women who were planning to become pregnant.
> 
> The most likely day for intercourse to result in conception according to the 1969 study was two days before ovulation. According to the 1995 study, the most likely day for intercourse to result in pregnancy was on the day of ovulation itself. Further studies have been done, however, to account for measurement error in both studies and to exclude early pregnancy losses from the Wilcox et al data set. With the corrected data, the most probable days for intercourse to result in pregnancy have been found to be one or two days before ovulation rather than the day of ovulation itself (Stanford et al 2002).
> 
> The limited sample size of the studies, however, must be noted, though a larger multi-center study from 881 women including 7017 menstrual cycles (Colombo and Masarotto 2000) also suggests that intercourse on the day prior to ovulation is most likely to result in pregnancy.
> 
> While the results from the studies may be based on a small sample size and may be potentially error prone, they show that intercourse on the few days before ovulation and the day of ovulation itself are the days most likely to result in conception. This has been confirmed by a much larger study involving 119,398 cycles from women trying to conceive which revealed that 94% of all conception cycles included intercourse on at least one of the three days up to and including the day of ovulation (FertilityFriend.com 2004). Additionally, all of these studies found that multiple acts of intercourse within the fertile window increased the probability of conception.'Click to expand...

they tend to do IUI the day of ovulation, and I always feel that may be too late. and my clinic asks you to abstain 2-4 days before, so you dont even get any BD action in and are relying solely on the IUI. When hubby abstained 4 days he had 29 million sperm post wash, on the 2nd cycle we had BD'd the day before the sample and so he had 5 million. So I think from now on Im going to BD 2 days before the IUI to have a chance of sperm up there before as well as the IUI. it will lower the count (will hopefully be inbetween 5 and 29 million though), but then at least Im not replying on just the IUI sperm. also I will have him abstain 3 days before that BDing, just so theres lots!!


----------



## Desperado167

Prob a stupid question sarah but how do they count the sperm?xxxxx


----------



## Rashaa

Desperado167 said:


> Prob a stupid question sarah but how do they count the sperm?xxxxx

Despie...sperm are counted pretty much the same way red blood cells [histology], on a slide called a hemacytometer..you count the number of cells you can see in a certain blocks [with a hand counter] and you count so many blocks, and then average your count. The more blocks you use, the more 'scientific' or accurate your count is considered, and then .this is considered x number per concentration of the liquid...

google hemacytometer and you should get some info....and some pics.. I used to have to count cells in our HIV trials *shudder* at the thought of cell counting....lol

I was gonna say that there is also something called a flow cytometer [we used this to count tcells for cd4 etc] and technically this could be used as well...maybe different labs use different things? Do you know what your lab used sarah?


----------



## Butterfly67

Interesting stuff indigo :thumbup: and good plan sarah I reckon. Shows that it might be better to :sex: every other day...


----------



## NorthStar

I'm doing every other day this month, trying to make it every 36 hours, just to try something different. 

Doing it every day is not a possiblity for us as my OH works away 14 days out of 28, and to be honest I'm not sure if I have the energy - it would cut into my workout time LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I'm doing every other day this month, trying to make it every 36 hours, just to try something different.
> 
> Doing it every day is not a possiblity for us as my OH works away 14 days out of 28, and to be honest I'm not sure if I have the energy - it would cut into my workout time LOL

The 5 days in a row that we just did was awful!:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah it kills the spontaneity altogether, couldn't agree more.

I'm concerned that every 48 hours isn't enough so we're aiming for 36, but I know this is not easy when you're both working.


----------



## dachsundmom

Idk, since the quality of sperm seems to decline with frequency, 48 hours might be perfect.


----------



## NorthStar

It could be, and maybe it's worth a try to change things down a bit, I think that would also be less intense, and less pressure.


----------



## dachsundmom

Not gonna lie, I'd still worry that is's not enough, lol


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd still worry that is's not enough, lol

I'm with you. This time we DTD CD11, 12, 14 (twice) and 16 - got my +ve smilie on CD16. But as I said at the time, wasn't expecting to O until CD 19 so wasn't as much as I wanted to get in


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Not gonna lie, I'd still worry that is's not enough, lol

 Me too,dh and i used to dtd twice a day wen I got a positive opk ,he really struggled and then I got my cbfm and it all changed,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL well bearing in mind my beloved has been smitten with manflu most of this last fortnight I was happy enough with every other day, every day hasn't really worked so far, so it's time for us to try something different


----------



## Indigo77

I think Ready noticed the same thing with her hubby's count when they were doing the IUIs....I am thinking about every 3 days until my fertile period and then every other day....DH just says....'put it on my calendar'.....


----------



## Conina

I don't need to put it in his calendar - the silky nightie gives him enough of a hint!!


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Mine likes knowing in advance so he can manage his energy levels and schedule accordingly...


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> :rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:

I think I would use the squirt bottle on my DH if he woke me up :growlmad: for some nookie....:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I'd rather take the organised approach as well, and cook accordingly last night we had lasagne and that is a bit too heavy for babymaking activities so we had a cuddle night and DTD today instead. 

Don't get me wrong I'm still stressed about TTC but at least I'm not having to bring the sexy back every night.


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:
> 
> I think I would use the squirt bottle on my DH if he woke me up :growlmad: for some nookie....:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I could use the Bark Busters training methods on mine I guess.:thumbup: But to be honest after reading the forum for a while, I realise that I'm lucky to have one who generally wants to do it reasonably often so I'm not looking a gift bonk in the mouth.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:
> 
> I think I would use the squirt bottle on my DH if he woke me up :growlmad: for some nookie....:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:
> 
> I think I would use the squirt bottle on my DH if he woke me up :growlmad: for some nookie....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I could use the Bark Busters training methods on mine I guess.:thumbup: But to be honest after reading the forum for a while, I realise that I'm lucky to have one who generally wants to do it reasonably often so I'm not looking a gift bonk in the mouth.Click to expand...

Yes...We're lucky....but the meat tongs are staying on the bedside table....just in case....:grr:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:



> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl:My OH is generally up for it whenever, but prefers to do it at around 3 or 4am, so I either have to concede a broken nights sleep or drag his arse off to bed at 11 but let him get back up later on - damn his nightwalking ways :haha:
> 
> I think I would use the squirt bottle on my DH if he woke me up :growlmad: for some nookie....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I could use the Bark Busters training methods on mine I guess.:thumbup: But to be honest after reading the forum for a while, I realise that I'm lucky to have one who generally wants to do it reasonably often so I'm not looking a gift bonk in the mouth.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...We're lucky....but the meat tongs are staying on the bedside table....just in case....:grr:Click to expand...

Love it :haha: after our afternoon delight today I thought hmm I COULD put in a softcup now then I thought...nahh.


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> I'm not looking a gift bonk in the mouth.

I read this so, SO wrong. 

I was about to say, "If he'd bonk me in the mouth less often, I'd be pregnant by now!"

:blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

SuperAwesome said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm not looking a gift bonk in the mouth.
> 
> I read this so, SO wrong.
> 
> I was about to say, "If he'd bonk me in the mouth less often, I'd be pregnant by now!"
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

LOL, oh that's awesome!

DH wakes up early at around 4:30 am and he loves a little nookie before going to work. I'd br crazy to say no and miss an opportunity, sometimes I'm practically sleeping but for the most part, I get into it within a few minutes.:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep a half asleep bonk is better than no bonk at all....


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing every other day this month, trying to make it every 36 hours, just to try something different.
> 
> Doing it every day is not a possiblity for us as my OH works away 14 days out of 28, and to be honest I'm not sure if I have the energy - it would cut into my workout time LOL
> 
> The 5 days in a row that we just did was awful!:nope:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: bless ya Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing every other day this month, trying to make it every 36 hours, just to try something different.
> 
> Doing it every day is not a possiblity for us as my OH works away 14 days out of 28, and to be honest I'm not sure if I have the energy - it would cut into my workout time LOL
> 
> The 5 days in a row that we just did was awful!:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: bless ya Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i had planned every other day for this cycle but DH has other ideas. Am not complaining though. He's as determined as i am for a BFP this month. Will be walking like charlie chaplin by the time this week is done. :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Girls, I have been POAS since CD6 and all OPK's have been blank up until now. I used to use the smiley face ones so the IC's are new to me. The tests below were taken 10 minutes ago with weak P. Can you tell me if they are positive or nearly positive and whether it would be worthwhile POAS in a few hours with stronger P?

Thanks in advance. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wendyk07 said:


> Girls, I have been POAS since CD6 and all OPK's have been blank up until now. I used to use the smiley face ones so the IC's are new to me. The tests below were taken 10 minutes ago with weak P. Can you tell me if they are positive or nearly positive and whether it would be worthwhile POAS in a few hours with stronger P?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :hugs:

That looks positive to me! :thumbup: I would test for a few more days to make sure you catch that surge and obviously your temp will tell you once you have ovulated for sure.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, that one looks good to me! I think you'll get an even darker test before your surge is over, but I would keep DTD...you'll need a cane so you can walk by the end of this week, lol!


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: :wohoo:

Think i will do another one later anyway and for a couple of days since it will be two weeks till i get my poas fix again. 

Already dtd today. Will have to see it DH is up for another.:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I would test again tonight....
It looks almost positive, but not quite there yet...
I like to see a true, true positive before I stop testing....
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> i had planned every other day for this cycle but DH has other ideas. Am not complaining though. He's as determined as i am for a BFP this month. Will be walking like charlie chaplin by the time this week is done. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy ,just sending u lots of baby dust for this cycle ,good luck Hun,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::


----------



## Wendyk07

Does the dip in temp mean that i am ovulating or have already ovulated? I'm still getting to grips with the charting thing. :)


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Does the dip in temp mean that i am ovulating or have already ovulated? I'm still getting to grips with the charting thing. :)

It means there's a possiblity that it's today, but you have to keep charting for a few more days and see a sustained rise in temperatures before you can be sure.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Am just learning too wendy,I have Brooke and Northstar tortured with questions,they are the temp queens :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Sorry girls but i have another question about O and temps.

OPK's still almost positive last night and havent done any today yet as i am at work. My temp went up a little this morning(taken at 6:15 as normal) and since about 9am i am getting what i believe is Ov pain. If this is the case an i Ov in the next few hours would my temp still drop in the morning?


----------



## lexie29

hi there,
I have 2 healthy boys and no way do i want to push my luck. However, fri 26th august i started what i thought was my period...its stopped sat afternoon, no bleed or not much thru the night. A bit while walkin on sunday and a bit more on the monday day...
Did a test wed, first response and it was neg. did 2 clear blue ones on fri, firs thting fri before i fin peeing there was a cross, faint but there. Went shopping came back had to do the 2nd and it was darker with a definite colour of blue but still quite faint not as dark as i ahd with my boys. However, nurse has doen one, mon so 3 days after and neg...i have on and off cramping, achy boobs and just 'that feeling' a warm loving feeling you get!!! Any ideas as to what you guys think/ experience...nurse and docs are uselsss. I told them with my 2nd preg my dates...they put me a month on from that so i said baby is stuck, gunna be a 9lber and they said no no, alls fine. In deliver he ended up stcuk, 9lb 5...i just knew my dates were right. Means it would have been the same as whats happened now...my first was aslo born at 36 weeks at 7lb 4...does this make sense!!!! lol xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Sorry girls but i have another question about O and temps.
> 
> OPK's still almost positive last night and havent done any today yet as i am at work. My temp went up a little this morning(taken at 6:15 as normal) and since about 9am i am getting what i believe is Ov pain. If this is the case an i Ov in the next few hours would my temp still drop in the morning?

If the pains mean that you are Oing today, then tomorrow morning you will get a noticeable temp rise (say 0.25 -05.C), and FF will draw your crosshairs once you have 3 or 4 continued days of higher temps after that. Do an opk tonight when you get home because the ones you posted yesterday looked pretty close to positive so it does sound like all systems go :thumbup::thumbup:

Some people get a couple of days of O cramps before they O (by some people I mean me LOL) so it's great to have the temping as well for confirmation.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls but i have another question about O and temps.
> 
> OPK's still almost positive last night and havent done any today yet as i am at work. My temp went up a little this morning(taken at 6:15 as normal) and since about 9am i am getting what i believe is Ov pain. If this is the case an i Ov in the next few hours would my temp still drop in the morning?
> 
> If the pains mean that you are Oing today, then tomorrow morning you will get a noticeable temp rise (say 0.25 -05.C), and FF will draw your crosshairs once you have 3 or 4 continued days of higher temps after that. Do an opk tonight when you get home because the ones you posted yesterday looked pretty close to positive so it does sound like all systems go :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Some people get a couple of days of O cramps before they O (by some people I mean me LOL) so it's great to have the temping as well for confirmation.Click to expand...

i was thinking the same thing but i didn't like to say just incase i got it wrong :dohh: still learning :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

You're learning fast my lovely :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

lexie29 said:


> hi there,
> I have 2 healthy boys and no way do i want to push my luck. However, fri 26th august i started what i thought was my period...its stopped sat afternoon, no bleed or not much thru the night. A bit while walkin on sunday and a bit more on the monday day...
> Did a test wed, first response and it was neg. did 2 clear blue ones on fri, firs thting fri before i fin peeing there was a cross, faint but there. Went shopping came back had to do the 2nd and it was darker with a definite colour of blue but still quite faint not as dark as i ahd with my boys. However, nurse has doen one, mon so 3 days after and neg...i have on and off cramping, achy boobs and just 'that feeling' a warm loving feeling you get!!! Any ideas as to what you guys think/ experience...nurse and docs are uselsss. I told them with my 2nd preg my dates...they put me a month on from that so i said baby is stuck, gunna be a 9lber and they said no no, alls fine. In deliver he ended up stcuk, 9lb 5...i just knew my dates were right. Means it would have been the same as whats happened now...my first was aslo born at 36 weeks at 7lb 4...does this make sense!!!! lol xxx

Hey Lexie did you take a pic of your tests? If so can you upload them onto here for us to have a look at? :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> You're learning fast my lovely :flower:

haha only because i'm very addicted to it :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

It's good isn't it, I really like having that confirmation of O, when I think of the months we wasted NTNP :nope: I like this method much better.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> It's good isn't it, I really like having that confirmation of O, when I think of the months we wasted NTNP :nope: I like this method much better.

i can't believe i didn't try it before now :dohh: i myself love the confirmation of knowing i've ovulated i'm not as stressed. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wendyk07 View Post
> Sorry girls but i have another question about O and temps.
> 
> OPK's still almost positive last night and havent done any today yet as i am at work. My temp went up a little this morning(taken at 6:15 as normal) and since about 9am i am getting what i believe is Ov pain. If this is the case an i Ov in the next few hours would my temp still drop in the morning?
> If the pains mean that you are Oing today, then tomorrow morning you will get a noticeable temp rise (say 0.25 -05.C), and FF will draw your crosshairs once you have 3 or 4 continued days of higher temps after that. Do an opk tonight when you get home because the ones you posted yesterday looked pretty close to positive so it does sound like all systems go
> 
> Some people get a couple of days of O cramps before they O (by some people I mean me LOL) so it's great to have the temping as well for confirmation.

Thanks NS. I will definately test as soon as i get home. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NorthStar View Post
> You're learning fast my lovely
> haha only because i'm very addicted to it

Me to. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, out of curiosity, what is the really low temp on CD8?


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke has CTP given you confirmation yet? Just been looking at your chart. I'm stalking you too!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Brooke has CTP given you confirmation yet? Just been looking at your chart. I'm stalking you too!!!!!! :hugs:

I have given up on all things CTP, lol

It doesn't seem to recognize OV at all and I hate having to set my date.

FF hasn't failed me, so I am sticking with it.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke has CTP given you confirmation yet? Just been looking at your chart. I'm stalking you too!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I have given up on all things CTP, lol
> 
> It doesn't seem to recognize OV at all and I hate having to set my date.
> 
> FF hasn't failed me, so I am sticking with it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Absolutely stick with FF mine was like this too and i don't understand it?! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - I have no idea about CD8 hun. The temp was taken at my usual time and entered straight into my phone app. I have been using OPK's since CD6 so i know its not an early OV dip, or at least i hope not.
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I don't think it's early OV; I was really just curious.

It's just an outlier temp and not worth paying attention to at all!


----------



## Wendyk07

Got home and POAS. I think it looks lighter than yesterdays. taken roughly around the same time with strong looking P. What do you girls think?

First pic is yesterdays, 2nd todays and third both together(bottom one is todays).
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2









3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









4.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, it's hard to tell bc the top test is very dry now.

But, I think you might have OV yesterday.


----------



## NorthStar

I think yesterdays looks positive and todays looks close to positive, that's okay though, your temp tomorrow morning will show us exactly what's going on, and you have it covered with the BD either way.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...Please post a pic once it dries...In the meantime, I would keep testing/BDing...


----------



## NorthStar

Here's my opks from today...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







P1000922.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

That last one looks good!


----------



## NorthStar

Yep the last one IRL looks darker than the control line, the two older ones are fainter, though I didn't do a very good job of taking the picture either, no natural night was available.


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. I fully expected a strong positive tonight given the Ov type pain this morning. Will :sex: again tonight just in case. 

NS, The last one definately looks good. I cant tell with my own so i'm really no good but its look darker than mine went.

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy I go on the basis that a decent line is a sign that something is happening, if not today then soon, the opks are useful but the charting is a better confirmation anyway.

I hope I get my temp rise tomorrow, and I think tomorrow you will know as well Wendy.


----------



## Desperado167

Hopefully I will know tomorrow as well so that's the three of us :hugs:,fixed,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Has anyone ever looked at FF's EPT gallery?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I look at POAS.com and Google images; is it worth a look or will I obsess even more?


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Has anyone ever looked at FF's EPT gallery?

I did last week when I got that false positive (two, actually) on a Clearblue. Which should be renamed UNClearblue.

Dachsundmom, you'll obsess even more, but you're amongst like-minded friends, so we won't be judging you. :D


----------



## Indigo77

I am trying to figure out if the Wondfo Onestep Test is different than The Wondfo Early Test Strip...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am trying to figure out if the Wondfo Onestep Test is different than The Wondfo Early Test Strip...

The Wondfo I have are pink handled and say HCG on them; I have been trying like hell to get the original blue handled ones, but I always get shipped this stuff.:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out if the Wondfo Onestep Test is different than The Wondfo Early Test Strip...
> 
> The Wondfo I have are pink handled and say HCG on them; I have been trying like hell to get the original blue handled ones, but I always get shipped this stuff.:wacko:Click to expand...


I thought my first batch was blue!

I had assumed I remembered wrong!


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> The Wondfo I have are pink handled and say HCG on them; I have been trying like hell to get the original blue handled ones, but I always get shipped this stuff.:wacko:

Yeah, ditto. It's quite frustrating when that's not, oh, what they're bloody well advertising!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/82006830cad8455fe2267caff9b608c6/image_17296.jpg?

These are what I have and FF says these are a positive test? Where is the damn bright pink line?


----------



## Indigo77

I am trying to figure out if I am getting a less sensitive batch...


----------



## Indigo77

Wait! What do you mean? Did you test already?


----------



## dachsundmom

I had the blue handled ones and I really liked them bc the strips were wider; the pink one are super crap.

And now I have 100 of them; well 98 after the mouthwash and the beer got the BFN, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Wait! What do you mean? Did you test already?

No, that's an image from the FF gallery, lol


----------



## Indigo77

FF lists 2 different Wondfo pregnancy test strips. 
Many of them look the same in the photos.
But, I _think_ they have different sensitivity levels.


----------



## dachsundmom

I also had a batch of pink Wondfo that didn't say HCG on them.


----------



## Indigo77

Many of the true blue Wondfo seem to have similar lines to the FRER.

The other Wondfo seem less sensitive. I really hate this 'bait and switch' nonsense...


----------



## hugs3409

can anyone tell me why my ticker says chart not updated and how to fix it? I am kinda new to this charting thing. And how come I can only see part of the chart and not all of it when I click on it? When I look at some of your charts, I can see more then mine shows and sometimes I can see the previous month too. Any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm pretty sure I read in the reviews that if you complain they'll send you the correct tests. Which really pisses me off. Just send me what I paid for, already. We shouldn't HAVE to complain.


----------



## dachsundmom

This is my 10,000th post! 

I am a BnB Elite! :happydance::happydance:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> This is my 10,000th post!
> 
> I am a BnB Elite! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Are you sure you want to still hobnob with us non elites?!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need an emoticon so you can all bow at my Elite little feet!:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Do you get a prize?


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I need an emoticon so you can all bow at my Elite little feet!:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

We could use this one instead....:howdy:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy::howdy:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL, I like that one!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I need an emoticon so you can all bow at my Elite little feet!:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We're not worthy...we're not worthy https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-before-you.gif


----------



## Indigo77

How did you do that?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I need an emoticon so you can all bow at my Elite little feet!:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We're not worthy...we're not worthy https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-before-you.gifClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want that emoticon for my siggy! Lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I want that emoticon for my siggy! Lol

LOL...ok here is the link 

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/awad/bow-down-before-you.gif


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/our-favourite/pimp.gif

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo....you need that!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/our-favourite/pimp.gif
> 
> :rofl:

you're a pimp? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Eva and I are Brooke's pimp! :rofl:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/crazy.gif


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA

How is Eva???


----------



## Wendyk07

My OPK's

If i am right i think i OV'd overnight between CD12 and CD13.

The three tests in order CD12, CD13 &CD14
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









5.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I am going with CD12!!!

Yay!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I am going with CD12!!!
> 
> Yay!

:happydance: I am so happy i'vev got to this stage. Temp went up as well so i think i O'd. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I agree with CD12, another day or two of high temps and FF will draw your crosshairs. So now you're in the 2WW and can relax

I'm going to post today's opks as soon as my camera finishes charging.


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Yep I agree with CD12, another day or two of high temps and FF will draw your crosshairs. So now you're in the 2WW and can relax
> 
> I'm going to post today's opks as soon as my camera finishes charging.


:happydance: i'll get crosshairs :happydance:

I'm going to totally chill throught the 1 1/2 week wait (no way i could do 2 full weeks without POAS) lol

I know we had covered our bases this month and did all we can so what will be will be.

i am one happy happy bunny. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

So here is today's opks so dar, I've used Dmom's trick of FMU for the first one at 07:00 and once the surge is rolling, as you can see, it works just fine.
 



Attached Files:







P1000924.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> So here is today's opks so dar, I've used Dmom's trick of FMU for the first one at 07:00 and once the surge is rolling, as you can see, it works just fine.

:thumbup:

Don't you love at least the knowledge and confirmation that you know what your body's doing? I think the charting/temping takes pressure off really. As far as DH's performance...well....I just don't clue him in too much so he feels "wanted":haha:

Hope you're getting busy (eerrr, is DH home?). :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

He's went back to work today LOL so no more bonking for me this cycle.

Yeah opks are all well and good but charting is better.


----------



## Indigo77

NS...Nicely timed BD! :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Since I know how much you love seeing things that have been peed on LOL... here you go

6 days past trigger shot so no NOT pregnant (or at least not in my body yet LOL)

I have heard it takes 7 to 10 days for that trigger to leave your body.
 



Attached Files:







6DPT.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03886.jpg. Brooke ,today's Opk test a bit blurry but am still messed up,


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03886.jpg. Brooke ,today's test a bit blurry but am still messed up,

blurry and all I see those lines!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, you really should try a different brand of tests. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, you really should try a different brand of tests. :hugs:

Am never buying those tests again :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let me know before you piss on the floor at Superdrug so I can say goodbye, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Well, let me know before you piss on the floor at Superdrug so I can say goodbye, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, let me know before you piss on the floor at Superdrug so I can say goodbye, lol.

I will Hun,am feeling much better ,no more staining but it still might start during the nite ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, let me know before you piss on the floor at Superdrug so I can say goodbye, lol.
> 
> I will Hun,am feeling much better ,no more staining but it still might start during the nite ,:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

OK here are my final opks for your entertainment this evening.
The test line is starting to lighten now and I've got cramps :happydance::happydance::happydance: happy day
 



Attached Files:







P1000926.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> OK here are my final opks for your entertainment this evening.
> The test line is starting to lighten now and I've got cramps :happydance::happydance::happydance: happy day

Such great news Hun,after all that worry ,thank the lord,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yay!

Just a few more days and I can start peeing on sticks again. Mornings just aren't the same without coffee and a stick.


----------



## NorthStar

I will just be glad to go for a normal pee again with no stick or timer involved, I've almost forgotten what that feels like.


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> I will just be glad to go for a normal pee again with no stick or timer involved, I've almost forgotten what that feels like.

We need a twelve-step program, because this morning I was looking sideways at the spoon handle. 

Also, I got carded at the liquor store this morning buying brandy for the tiramisu cake I'm making my boyfriend for his birthday. I wish my ovaries were as young as my face.


----------



## Conina

If only I'd know when I was 17, that the way to react to being ID'd wasn't to panic, it was to go "Woo-hoo!!!". Then they just wave you on...

This might be clutching at straws, but I'm wondering if it's possible that I had a chemical this month. Af was 1-2 days late (generally she arrives at 13 DPO, sometimes 14. This month was 15). And generally I have one really heavy day, and then it's lighter. Now I'm two days in and still

Spoiler
gushing

There's probably no way of knowing, but at least I would know that eggs and sperm are meeting, somewhere!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> If only I'd know when I was 17, that the way to react to being ID'd wasn't to panic, it was to go "Woo-hoo!!!". Then they just wave you on...
> 
> This might be clutching at straws, but I'm wondering if it's possible that I had a chemical this month. Af was 1-2 days late (generally she arrives at 13 DPO, sometimes 14. This month was 15). And generally I have one really heavy day, and then it's lighter. Now I'm two days in and still
> 
> Spoiler
> gushing
> 
> There's probably no way of knowing, but at least I would know that eggs and sperm are meeting, somewhere!!

mmmm mine was like this in June when i had my chemical. There's every possibility. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

my tests are getting darker ladies woohoo i will post some pics once i know the lines are getting darker than i'll piss on a digi. Starting to get jiggy with it now and getting lots of EWCM (i'm so happy i'm having acupunture) i think i'll be ovulating sometime early next week?! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jodes, I just stalked your chart, what's going on with the headache babe? Are you ok?


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hey Jodes, I just stalked your chart, what's going on with the headache babe? Are you ok?

I've had headaches since i was 13 (starting periods) and just recently i've been getting them everyday. I've had tests galore a few years back when i was with Bupa. MMR scan etc...and they've found nothing (which is good phew!) but i'm still in limbo. Doctors seem to think its hormone related or a trapped nerve in my face and i'm on medication for it. It is managable but some days they can drive me crazy. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh that's tough chick, sorry to hear that.

When I saw your chart I wondered if something in your regimewas causing them, but it's chronic :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Looks like you're on the way to sexy time going by the chart, good idea getting an early start :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Oh that's tough chick, sorry to hear that.
> 
> When I saw your chart I wondered if something in your regimewas causing them, but it's chronic :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Looks like you're on the way to sexy time going by the chart, good idea getting an early start :thumbup:

oh i see no it's nothing to do with my regime with starting acupunture she said she can help me ease them :shrug: i hope so..yes it's sexy time and i'm all geared up for it and its weekend which is even better :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jodes, I just stalked your chart, what's going on with the headache babe? Are you ok?
> 
> I've had headaches since i was 13 (starting periods) and just recently i've been getting them everyday. I've had tests galore a few years back when i was with Bupa. MMR scan etc...and they've found nothing (which is good phew!) but i'm still in limbo. Doctors seem to think its hormone related or a trapped nerve in my face and i'm on medication for it. It is managable but some days they can drive me crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...

i meant to put MRI and i put the bloody MMR vaccination down :dohh: see this is what my headaches do to me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's Bupa?


----------



## NorthStar

It's the biggest private healthcare provider in the UK, they provide a lot of the corporate private health plans.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ahhhhhh; it's the American style of healthcare, lol


----------



## NorthStar

We all have the NHS automatic entitlements, then on top of that some of us get private healthcover through our employers (mine excludes fertility though!!! :growlmad:) and some people also opt to pay for their own private health plan in addition to the NHS.

In all honesty it's not something I would spend my own money on, because to the best of my knowledge I'm pretty healthy and don't go the doctor very much, but it never hurts to have that extra option which would mean you can avoid the NHS waiting list for minor surgeries and testing, IDK if it's something more serious what happens as I've never claimed.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hello my name is Wendy and i am a POAS aholic. LOL

I have decided that since i have exhausted my P'ing on an OPK for this cycle that i will start P'ing on HPT's at 7dpo. That means i am only going cold turkey for three days :). You may think i am mad and you could be right but i cant help myself. LOL

Anyhoo, Do you want me to post the pics whether BFN or not?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I want to see every test you take! LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - i just didnt want to bore you all because i know i will POAS like mad. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

A pee stick pic is never boring! :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Oh if i have a temp dip(i'm starting to get this charting thing) i may start at 6dpo. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, start at 6DPO anyway!


----------



## Wendyk07

Love your thinking Dmom. lol


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy ,I would love to look at your pee sticks too cos ATM I am sick of looking at my own :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

When are you testing Dmom?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sunday maybe?

Let's see what my temps do after today's dip.


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar your chart looks good and if I am right your timing for dtd is perfect,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow! Just listen to all of the expert charters we have here now! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hope so babe, but no guarantees in this as we all know well.

I POAS this morning (opk) and it is a definite negative so l'm in my 2WW which is always a relief with OH's work schedule :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wow! Just listen to all of the expert charters we have here now! :hugs:

:haha::haha:No hun you and ns are the experts :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hope so babe, but no guarantees in this as we all know well.
> 
> I POAS this morning (opk) and it is a definite negative so l'm in my 2WW which is always a relief with OH's work schedule :thumbup:

Such a relief I am sure Hun:hugs:God I really really hope so too Hun,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Blimey NS you've had a lot of EWCM this cycle :thumbup: are you taking anything for it or is this just you?


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck Brooke i'm rooting for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Good luck too Wendy fingers crossed my lovely x


----------



## SuperAwesome

I've got my fingers crossed, too! Sending baby vibes!

(But not my legs. That would be totally counterproductive.)


----------



## Jodes2011

SuperAwesome said:


> I've got my fingers crossed, too! Sending baby vibes!
> 
> (But not my legs. That would be totally counterproductive.)

brilliant :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Blimey NS you've had a lot of EWCM this cycle :thumbup: are you taking anything for it or is this just you?

:blush: Aww shucks Jodes, way to make a girl feel special, no this was a natural cycle, no supplements, only thing I took was folic acid.

I do take 2 of teaspoons of cough mixture at night time when it's the few days leading up to O, it's that dreadful guafesnin stuff. Apart from that I'm a big water drinker.:thumbup: (all the time) maybe that makes a difference not sure.


----------



## Desperado167

:blush: Aww shucks Jodes, way to make a girl feel special, :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey NS you've had a lot of EWCM this cycle :thumbup: are you taking anything for it or is this just you?
> 
> :blush: Aww shucks Jodes, way to make a girl feel special, no this was a natural cycle, no supplements, only thing I took was folic acid.
> 
> I do take 2 of teaspoons of cough mixture at night time when it's the few days leading up to O, it's that dreadful guafesnin stuff. Apart from that I'm a big water drinker.:thumbup: (all the time) maybe that makes a difference not sure.Click to expand...

sorry :blush::blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey NS you've had a lot of EWCM this cycle :thumbup: are you taking anything for it or is this just you?
> 
> :blush: Aww shucks Jodes, way to make a girl feel special, no this was a natural cycle, no supplements, only thing I took was folic acid.
> 
> I do take 2 of teaspoons of cough mixture at night time when it's the few days leading up to O, it's that dreadful guafesnin stuff. Apart from that I'm a big water drinker.:thumbup: (all the time) maybe that makes a difference not sure.Click to expand...
> 
> sorry :blush::blush:Click to expand...

:haha: no offence taken I'm happy to talk about it but I won't be taking photographs of said EWCM :haha: I drink 1.5 - 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## Jodes2011

haha why not LL did but she did use a spoiler :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> I do take 2 of teaspoons of cough mixture at night time when it's the few days leading up to O, it's that dreadful guafesnin stuff.

Okay, dumbass question here: Is that for the expectorant? I'm an asthmatic (although it's mostly-dormant nowadays) so I'm a little hesitant to pop any kind of expectorants because it makes me sound (and feel) like Gollum--but with better hair and bigger boobs (but not by much).


----------



## dachsundmom

No more CM pics! Lol

I don't have my contacts in today, so I cannot afford to be blinded again.


----------



## NorthStar

SuperAwesome said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I do take 2 of teaspoons of cough mixture at night time when it's the few days leading up to O, it's that dreadful guafesnin stuff.
> 
> Okay, dumbass question here: Is that for the expectorant? I'm an asthmatic (although it's mostly-dormant nowadays) so I'm a little hesitant to pop any kind of expectorants because it makes me sound (and feel) like Gollum--but with better hair and bigger boobs (but not by much).Click to expand...

It's supposed to make the mucus which is already there thinner and more sperm friendly, there were a couple of nights I didn't take it because it just tastes so bad... I'm asthmatic and I had no problems from this apart from the godawful taste.:growlmad::nope:

I think that being a big water drinker makes the differerence ie am always well hydrated, but I have no data to support this.:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

water is massive help for cm :thumbup: i could do with drinking more :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I was in the habit of drinking loads already, I just drink tap water, nothing special.

It wouldn't hurt to try, it can be a pain if you're out and about I suppose cos you will need to pee more, but it's something that won't do you any harm.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> No more CM pics! Lol
> 
> I don't have my contacts in today, so I cannot afford to be blinded again.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

NorthStar said:


> It's supposed to make the mucus which is already there thinner and more sperm friendly, there were a couple of nights I didn't take it because it just tastes so bad... I'm asthmatic and I had no problems from this apart from the godawful taste.:growlmad::nope:
> 
> I think that being a big water drinker makes the differerence ie am always well hydrated, but I have no data to support this.:shrug:

Get it in pill form! I found it on Amazon.com really cheap. ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

They can't get the pill form shipped to the UK, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Sadly the pills we get here in the UK with guafesnin in them have also got other stuff like pseudo ephedrine, and I can't sleep if I take that, or stop talking LOL


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> [
> It's supposed to make the mucus which is already there thinner and more sperm friendly, there were a couple of nights I didn't take it because it just tastes so bad... I'm asthmatic and I had no problems from this apart from the godawful taste.:growlmad::nope:
> 
> I think that being a big water drinker makes the differerence ie am always well hydrated, but I have no data to support this.:shrug:

Ooooh, thanks! 

I'm a big water-drinker, too.


----------



## shmoo75

starting tomorrow I must drink more water


----------



## Indigo77

Starting tomorrow, I must drink more watermelon vodka....:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Starting tomorrow, I must drink more watermelon vodka....:happydance:

I thought you ate the fruit? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Semantics...


----------



## Indigo77

That, too...


----------



## dachsundmom

Working on getting that post number up?


----------



## Indigo77

Yep


----------



## Indigo77

Sure am


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

dang, how many posts do we need? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

10k


----------



## LLbean

yeah...don't think I will ever catch up...sorry LOL


----------



## Indigo77

I am determined...


----------



## Indigo77

Quite determined....


----------



## Indigo77

Yes indeedy


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you sure?


----------



## Indigo77

Uh....


----------



## Indigo77

Yep...


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, perhaps if we start typing one letter per post...spelling what we want to say out letter by letter, maybe then perhaps we can catch up LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

m


----------



## dachsundmom

a


----------



## dachsundmom

y


----------



## LLbean

LOL...Brooke you already have the goal LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

b


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn LL...you threw off my post! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

e


----------



## LLbean

Hahahaha


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Damn LL...you threw off my post! LOL

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think I still need to try to get to 1k... or have I done that yet, will check with this post...


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, a fair way to go then...

(allowing 20 seconds between posts LOL)


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm, a fair way to go then...
> 
> (allowing 20 seconds between posts LOL)

Morning butterfly ,how are you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Despie, I'm Ok thanks, just on a bit of a downer again. Going to spend the next 2 day s cleaning my flat as the guy renting a room is, well, a guy I guess!

Losing a bit of hope so really need to get some PMA back - hope you are doing OK? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Despie, I'm Ok thanks, just on a bit of a downer again. Going to spend the next 2 day s cleaning my flat as the guy renting a room is, well, a guy I guess!
> 
> Losing a bit of hope so really need to get some PMA back - hope you are doing OK? :hugs::hugs:

Awk don't lose hope Hun,I met a woman on the bus yesterday 47 and carrying her first ,she never thought it would happen so please don't give up lovely,it can and will happen :hugs::hugs:Don't envy u cleaning for the weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, I'm Ok thanks, just on a bit of a downer again. Going to spend the next 2 day s cleaning my flat as the guy renting a room is, well, a guy I guess!
> 
> Losing a bit of hope so really need to get some PMA back - hope you are doing OK? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awk don't lose hope Hun,I met a woman on the bus yesterday 47 and carrying her first ,she never thought it would happen so please don't give up lovely,it can and will happen :hugs::hugs:Don't envy u cleaning for the weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

woohoo 47 well thats gives us ladies all hope :hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Whilst looking through some old diaries of mine I found the following info that was given to me back in 2009 about the lines on the CBFM sticks:

The line closest to the pee end of the stick is the LH
The line at the other end of the stick is the Oestrogen
The Oestrogen line gets lighter as it rises and the LH gets darker
Oestrogen rises a few days before LH which gives you the High reading and when LH rises you get the Peak reading
The Oestrogen line changes first

Thought this would be interesting for those who use the CBFM and wondered about the 2 lines.


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Whilst looking through some old diaries of mine I found the following info that was given to me back in 2009 about the lines on the CBFM sticks:
> 
> The line closest to the pee end of the stick is the LH
> The line at the other end of the stick is the Oestrogen
> The Oestrogen line gets lighter as it rises and the LH gets darker
> Oestrogen rises a few days before LH which gives you the High reading and when LH rises you get the Peak reading
> The Oestrogen line changes first
> 
> Thought this would be interesting for those who use the CBFM and wondered about the 2 lines.

Wow ,that is really Interesting ,Thanks Hun,I always wondered wot it meant ,thanks for sharing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

no problems hun. I knew I had the info wrote down somewhere and I found it last night. It was driving me nuts as I couldn't remember exactly what the lines where but, knew I had the answers wrote down.


----------



## babyforus

Hi guys!! I hope you all get bfp's soon!! The other side is just no fun(first tri)!! Maybe you can bring some fun to it!! LL Congratulations are in order I see!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah!! Dmom, I am waiting for the pic's of the sticks to start!! You too Wendy, Despie, NS,Jodes,Butterfly and Shmoo :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

babyforus said:


> Hi guys!! I hope you all get bfp's soon!! The other side is just no fun(first tri)!! Maybe you can bring some fun to it!! LL Congratulations are in order I see!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah!! Dmom, I am waiting for the pic's of the sticks to start!! You too Wendy, Despie, NS,Jodes,Butterfly and Shmoo :dust:

So hope we can join you soon huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I feel happier here with you guys so I'm not going anywhere!


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> Hi guys!! I hope you all get bfp's soon!! The other side is just no fun(first tri)!! Maybe you can bring some fun to it!! LL Congratulations are in order I see!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah!! Dmom, I am waiting for the pic's of the sticks to start!! You too Wendy, Despie, NS,Jodes,Butterfly and Shmoo :dust:

well not quite yet...have to wait now but yes, HOPING :thumbup:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> I feel happier here with you guys so I'm not going anywhere!

The first tri board can be so dreadful at times. It's really sad when the 20-somethings think EVERYTHING is a catastrophe. I'm a nice person and got into an argument with a girl because I didn't agree with her and then I got attacked by all her friends. I felt like I was in high school again. :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Sewergrrl said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I feel happier here with you guys so I'm not going anywhere!
> 
> The first tri board can be so dreadful at times. It's really sad when the 20-somethings think EVERYTHING is a catastrophe. I'm a nice person and got into an argument with a girl because I didn't agree with her and then I got attacked by all her friends. I felt like I was in high school again. :shrug:Click to expand...

oh God...well you can hang with us, we LOVE to hear your progress!!!

Isn't there a 1st trimester board for over 35? if not there should be...and second and third...


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> I feel happier here with you guys so I'm not going anywhere!
> 
> The first tri board can be so dreadful at times. It's really sad when the 20-somethings think EVERYTHING is a catastrophe. I'm a nice person and got into an argument with a girl because I didn't agree with her and then I got attacked by all her friends. I felt like I was in high school again. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh God...well you can hang with us, we LOVE to hear your progress!!!
> 
> Isn't there a 1st trimester board for over 35? if not there should be...and second and third...Click to expand...

Aww thanks. :) I feel SO BAD posting here with my ticker while some here are struggling. I just really, really like it here and don't wanna be forgotten. :flow:

There's a pregnancy over 35 board, so all trimesters are lumped together. It was actually really slow, but has picked up over the last couple weeks and the people are really nice.


----------



## Butterfly67

Girls you are all more than welcome here :flower::flower:

Even though I feel a bit negative right now I feel like it is actually better to see you ladies here so that I know it can happen :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I love to see the tickers to see how far you have got so please don't not post them here :thumbup::thumbup:

(don't not?? - I was always told not to make a double negative!!)


----------



## Butterfly67

p.s. sewergrrl - you are not forgotten - especially not with a name like that :haha::haha: I keep meaning to ask where you got it from?!

Ooh and I have jsut noticed your ticker says 12 weeks today so congrats :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom, are you going to POAS today if your temp goes up? :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> DMom, are you going to POAS today if your temp goes up? :winkwink:

yes Brooke POAS :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes Brooke please poas,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Butterfly67 said:


> DMom, are you going to POAS today if your temp goes up? :winkwink:

I spied your chart and your temp went up :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> DMom, are you going to POAS today if your temp goes up? :winkwink:
> 
> I spied your chart and your temp went up :winkwink:Click to expand...

Jodie likes knowing Brookes temp has gone up :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> DMom, are you going to POAS today if your temp goes up? :winkwink:
> 
> I spied your chart and your temp went up :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Jodie likes knowing Brookes temp has gone up :hugs:Click to expand...

Tracey likes knowing brookes temp has gone up :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No POAS today girls...a certain someone ruined any fun I might have with it bc I now I just think it will end badly.

I do realize this is irrational, lol.:haha:

We'll see what the temps does tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No POAS today girls...a certain someone ruined any fun I might have with it bc I now I just think it will end badly.
> 
> I do realize this is irrational, lol.:haha:
> 
> We'll see what the temps does tomorrow.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: B, understandable :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No POAS today girls...a certain someone ruined any fun I might have with it bc I now I just think it will end badly.
> 
> I do realize this is irrational, lol.:haha:
> 
> We'll see what the temps does tomorrow.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

In all honesty girls, this cycle is a natural one and my chart it telling me that I do need a little estrogen boost, I think. :wacko:

I'm just considering this one a wash and I'll hit the soy again next cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, what are the signals that you need an estrogen boost?


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I am solely basing this off of my low and erratic temps based on my previously medicated cycles.

It is pure speculation, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No POAS today girls...a certain someone ruined any fun I might have with it bc I now I just think it will end badly.
> 
> I do realize this is irrational, lol.:haha:
> 
> We'll see what the temps does tomorrow.:thumbup:

Brooke, I saw that post, PLEASE don't read anything into that. How many of us have had reading from so called "psychics" and they have still been wrong? Certainly you are not going to believe something a misguided soul said, it is not true. Everything is going to be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Butterfly67 said:


> Girls you are all more than welcome here :flower::flower:
> 
> Even though I feel a bit negative right now I feel like it is actually better to see you ladies here so that I know it can happen :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I love to see the tickers to see how far you have got so please don't not post them here :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> (don't not?? - I was always told not to make a double negative!!)

Thank you!!!:flower: I do like it here, I feel I am amongst friends. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... I understand but please don't let it get to you....I need a bump buddy! See? Manifesting...not a FUTURE bump buddy, a CURRENT bump buddy :D


----------



## Sewergrrl

Butterfly67 said:


> p.s. sewergrrl - you are not forgotten - especially not with a name like that :haha::haha: I keep meaning to ask where you got it from?!
> 
> Ooh and I have jsut noticed your ticker says 12 weeks today so congrats :yipee: :yipee:

Thanks :)

Before my DD was born I did marketing for a civil engineering firm and our specialty was wastewater assessments and design. I wrote about sewers all day, so I became sewergrrl. Not glamarous, but it's me. :haha:


----------



## babyforus

LLbean said:


> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! I hope you all get bfp's soon!! The other side is just no fun(first tri)!! Maybe you can bring some fun to it!! LL Congratulations are in order I see!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah!! Dmom, I am waiting for the pic's of the sticks to start!! You too Wendy, Despie, NS,Jodes,Butterfly and Shmoo :dust:
> 
> well not quite yet...have to wait now but yes, HOPING :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok my guffaw!! Can we call that manifesting then???!!!! sorry!!:dust:


----------



## LLbean

babyforus said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyforus said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys!! I hope you all get bfp's soon!! The other side is just no fun(first tri)!! Maybe you can bring some fun to it!! LL Congratulations are in order I see!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah!! Dmom, I am waiting for the pic's of the sticks to start!! You too Wendy, Despie, NS,Jodes,Butterfly and Shmoo :dust:
> 
> well not quite yet...have to wait now but yes, HOPING :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok my guffaw!! Can we call that manifesting then???!!!! sorry!!:dust:Click to expand...

yes we can! :happydance:


----------



## babyforus

hey dmom, you have been so awesome on here that I want you to know how much your posts have kept me going!! I am sorry that some people are putz's but the rest of us are rooting for you!!! We are seriously excited :happydance::happydance: to see what is up with you!!! lol no pun intended but hey if it fits we are glad your temp is up!!! I know that there are many of us who just can't wait for your bfp and are going to be sooooo excited!!!! If we could make it happen faster we certainly would!! Don't let them take the excitement out of POAS! You've got so many you need to start now so when you get your positive you only have enough left for the first month!!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx


----------



## babyforus

Desperado167 said:


> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx

She is beautiful!!! Love the hair! Nice complexion for a red head too!!


----------



## Desperado167

babyforus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx
> 
> She is beautiful!!! Love the hair! Nice complexion for a red head too!!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx

never looked at that thread before but did today...WOW...what a gorgeous kid!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx
> 
> never looked at that thread before but did today...WOW...what a gorgeous kid!Click to expand...

Thanks lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx
> 
> never looked at that thread before but did today...WOW...what a gorgeous kid!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

my pleasure...she is a doll :flower: good job Despie!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Desperado167 said:


> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx

OMG she's BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: Love the red hair!


----------



## Desperado167

Sewergrrl said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Have posted a pic of my youngest on page 128 of my happy holiday thread if anyone wants to see it before I delete it as dh doesnt like me keeping them on for too long,xxxxxx
> 
> OMG she's BEAUTIFUL!!! :thumbup: Love the red hair!Click to expand...

Awk thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She's gorgeous like her mother...:hugs:

I want her hair!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> She's gorgeous like her mother...:hugs:
> 
> I want her hair!

Ditto! My hair is actually a lot like hers in texture but not red. I don't know why but I've always wanted a little redheaded girl. There is this little girl that goes to my church with the prettiest most unique shade of red I have ever seen, it's more like auburn. Never seen a color quite like it, she is SO adorable!


----------



## hugs3409

She is beautiful Desperado. How old is she, she looks about 7-8? 

DMom don't let someone else insensitivity get you down. That's not fair to you. I am praying for you and your :bfp: soon enough. :test: on :) hugs


----------



## dachsundmom

I will find my PMA soon, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I will find my PMA soon, lol.

I'll help you find it. I'll start by looking in the fridge :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: Yay, Eva is truly back! I am going to have to change my sleep patterns properly so that I can catch you ladies at night though :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She's gorgeous like her mother...:hugs:
> 
> I want her hair!

Awk bless ,thank you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> She is beautiful Desperado. How old is she, she looks about 7-8?
> 
> DMom don't let someone else insensitivity get you down. That's not fair to you. I am praying for you and your :bfp: soon enough. :test: on :) hugs

She's just turned six ,:hugs::hugs:I agree Brooke don't let anyone get u down ,we all love you to bits and I am sure everyone on here agrees that this forum wouldn't be as wise and well informed or fun without you,you are always here for all of us ,u are bloody amazing,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous like her mother...:hugs:
> 
> I want her hair!
> 
> Ditto! My hair is actually a lot like hers in texture but not red. I don't know why but I've always wanted a little redheaded girl. There is this little girl that goes to my church with the prettiest most unique shade of red I have ever seen, it's more like auburn. Never seen a color quite like it, she is SO adorable!Click to expand...

I always wanted one too but didn't know dh and I both carried the red gene until I gave birth to my ds ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, this morning's rise inspired me to test...BFN

I'm fine with it, but we knew I couldn't go a whole LP without pissing on something! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, this morning's rise inspired me to test...BFN
> 
> I'm fine with it, but we knew I couldn't go a whole LP without pissing on something! :haha:

Still early days Hun but keep on poas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, this morning's rise inspired me to test...BFN
> 
> I'm fine with it, but we knew I couldn't go a whole LP without pissing on something! :haha:

Dammit! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bummer Dmom - Keep on POAS. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, I have done my POAS for this cycle...

AF should get me Thursday or Friday, so I think I'm going to wait it out now. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies, I have done my POAS for this cycle...
> 
> AF should get me Thursday or Friday, so I think I'm going to wait it out now. :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Still praying for a bfp for you Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Brooke x


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs: dmom, its only Monday :)


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom I know how much you hate cliches so I'm saying nothing :hugs: September Sucks let's move it on people, nothing to see here etc.


----------



## Butterfly67

And I'm with you on the 10dpo thing - I will test tomorrow and Weds and if BFN then I will just chuck one extra test in on 12 or 13 just in case and then be done with it :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

The only way I could see a BFP later than this would be if I am wrong on my OV day and I just don't think that's the case here, lol.

M......:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> The only way I could see a BFP later than this would be if I am wrong on my OV day and I just don't think that's the case here, lol.
> 
> M......:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> Dmom I know how much you hate cliches so I'm saying nothing :hugs: September Sucks let's move it on people, nothing to see here etc.

So no " you're not out until........"? 

Ive totally lost my mind at times & have actually said that :blush:

Brooke :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Dmom I know how much you hate cliches so I'm saying nothing :hugs: September Sucks let's move it on people, nothing to see here etc.
> 
> So no " you're not out until........"?
> 
> Ive totally lost my mind at times & have actually said that :blush:
> 
> Brooke :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ha ha and no "my brother's exes sister-in-law's cousin didn't get a BFP until 26 DPO" typed stories LOL.:haha:

September Sucks. End of :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

I've always wanted to say to someone 'I'm sorry love, but if you are 15dpo and still getting BFN then you are out, now move on!' :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Feel free to kick my ass if I even attempt to say any of those cliche's.........lol


----------



## dachsundmom

M...we should say exactly that next time, lol:haha:


----------



## shmoo75

I agree September sucks lets rock on over to October already!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

That's the spirit, September you are dead to me, bring on OCtober, I may even change my avatar to a Scottie with a pumpkin come October.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...we should say exactly that next time, lol:haha:

Think we might get booted off if we do :haha::haha::haha:

Maybe we just need a smilie that means that - and if we put it at the end of a post that says 'you're not out til...' then we know what we really meant!

Just trying to find an appropriate smilie...


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> That's the spirit, September you are dead to me, bring on OCtober, I may even change my avatar to a Scottie with a pumpkin come October.

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M...we should say exactly that next time, lol:haha:
> 
> Think we might get booted off if we do :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Maybe we just need a smilie that means that - and if we put it at the end of a post that says 'you're not out til...' then we know what we really meant!
> 
> Just trying to find an appropriate smilie...Click to expand...

Do you think you can customise a smillie which conveys "let's keep it real sweatheart, you're so not pregnant" M?


----------



## Wendyk07

_*peeks round the door*_

Is is safe to come in if i leave my PMA at the door? lol


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: come on in Wendy just don't tell us it's not over until AF for your own sake :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

If i had a pound for everytime i said "yoru not out...." I'd be a rich woman. Would love to just tell it how it is sometimes. Love the idea of a smilie. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl: NS and Wendy!

Wonder if we can make our own up though...


----------



## Wendyk07

LOL NS i wouldnt dare. :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg kill me if I say it again ,your not out till the old hag shows her fat ugly bitch face :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly - no idea hun. Even just a "GR(get real)" at the end of a post but then that might be a little obvious.


----------



## Wendyk07

rofl


----------



## dachsundmom

There's got to be something we can use, lol.

Can I just say " we ALL know your not gonna see a BFP this month, so give it up now and save yourself the embarrassment?" :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Apologies to Eva the graphics queen :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep a post that begins, I've got cramps and sore boobs, 13 DPO but BFN what's going on?

Answer: you're getting your period doll, now give it up and move on.


----------



## Wendyk07

Love it butterfly. Think i would need something a little more subtle because it contradicts my sig. lol


----------



## NorthStar

That's true actually you're the exception there Wendy...


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, you weren't temping then; we are all going to assume you were off on your OV day until you prove us otherwise, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yes, damn that puts the whole theory out and means I might have to keep POASing!


----------



## Wendyk07

:rofl:

Just as well i am in an office on my own with me giggling away here.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah, excellent point B :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Maybe I should put it in my sig... maybe a bit smaller though!


----------



## shmoo75

or we could just use: :finger: or :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

True! I have been a bit of an oddity since June. Wish i could see the smilies from here, its plain text only and today its like using a bloody dialup connection. Its that slow. 

How about just a big X. That way we are being nice to the poster but we really know what it means. :lol:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, you weren't temping then; we are all going to assume you were off on your OV day until you prove us otherwise, lol.

Excellent point Mrs, well made :thumbup: I can't remember if Wendy just using opks back then, but they are not as exact a science as temping...


----------



## LLbean

wow you ladies are on a spunky roll today LOL

I do like the idea of switching our watermelon themes to pumpkin's for October...that is very cute.

Can't say September is done for me cause I'm not giving up on the little dude...one more week!

HUGS to you all!


----------



## hugs3409

Well if all that is directed at me because I said it was only Monday and knowing AF isn't due til Thursday Friday would still be early for bfp. Sorry to step on toes, but doesn't it mean your not out til AF shows? you guys are always saying that, now your not?? I never got my bfp until about 15 dpo. Well I won't post here anymore, I never really felt welcome anyway. good luck all


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yes LL, September is your month for sure and I haven't quite counted myself out just yet, all of a sudden my PMA is back for a few hours/days!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh yes LL, September is your month for sure and I haven't quite counted myself out just yet, all of a sudden my PMA is back for a few hours/days!

hehehe you are so cute. Bring back the PMA!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

I've been outed. LOL It was just OPK's back then. _ Off to sulk in a corner_ :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> Well if all that is directed at me because I said it was only Monday and knowing AF isn't due til Thursday Friday would still be early for bfp. Sorry to step on toes, but doesn't it mean your not out til AF shows? you guys are always saying that, now your not?? I never got my bfp until about 15 dpo. Well I won't post here anymore, I never really felt welcome anyway. good luck all

Hugs I don't think they were directing it at anyone in particular. This bunch is a fun loving group and like to be silly. I would not take any offense to it. They are just playing around in general


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 - :hugs: We're just messing around. Not aimed at anyone at all. Just playing taking the mick out of each other.


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> Well if all that is directed at me because I said it was only Monday and knowing AF isn't due til Thursday Friday would still be early for bfp. Sorry to step on toes, but doesn't it mean your not out til AF shows? you guys are always saying that, now your not?? I never got my bfp until about 15 dpo. Well I won't post here anymore, I never really felt welcome anyway. good luck all

Hugs, for sure this was not directed at you :hugs::hugs::hugs: - it was our own opinion about when we were going to test. To all intents and purposes you aren't out until AF arrives but my own personal belief is that if I don't get any kind of line before 11dpo then from the reports I have ready I am unlikely to be pregnant. 

Obviously this is not always true as you and Wendy have proved. Please don't go hugs, I'm so sorry you didn't feel welcome. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

...Honestly, I have been talking to all of them for a long long time now... they are all nice ladies and being silly. Remember we are all on this path to baby together and hence "hormonal" and sensitive. But I promise you no one here means any ill will to anyone else. EVERYONE here is too nice and caring ...they really are all sweet


----------



## dachsundmom

It's no secret that I'm snarky...and none of my comments are usually directed at one person; I say usually bc I have gone for it before. :blush:

Although, I will say, I normally manage not to piss somone off until at least lunchtime. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> I've always wanted to say to someone 'I'm sorry love, but if you are 15dpo and still getting BFN then you are out, now move on!' :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl:

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Omg kill me if I say it again ,your not out till the old hag shows her fat ugly bitch face :haha:


:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Apologies to Eva the graphics queen :winkwink:
> 
> View attachment 264185


:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Yep a post that begins, I've got cramps and sore boobs, 13 DPO but BFN what's going on?
> 
> Answer: you're getting your period doll, now give it up and move on.

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Hugs....Don't go....Nothing was directed toward you....We actually like you....:flower:


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - as everyone else has said wasn't aimed at anyone in particular some of us are just in that being silly and having a laugh mood didn't mean to offend. If that was the case to offend then I would of offended myself as, the last couple of cycles I haven't known weather I was coming or going hence, I am now temping. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> I've been outed. LOL It was just OPK's back then. _ Off to sulk in a corner_ :rofl:

Ha ha, it's ok you've been coverted to temping now so you are forgiven.:winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

I know you guys are jokesters and see very nice, it just seems funny how all that started directly after what I posted. And anytime I ever posted anything, I never really got a response, sometimes 1 person, most of the time nothing. I am sorry if I misconstrued it. I will keep reading as I love the info you all have to give. thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...some of these threads move very fast and it can be hard to keep up; please feel free to virtually throw something at me if I missed something...Lol


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> I know you guys are jokesters and see very nice, it just seems funny how all that started directly after what I posted. And anytime I ever posted anything, I never really got a response, sometimes 1 person, most of the time nothing. I am sorry if I misconstrued it. I will keep reading as I love the info you all have to give. thanks

YEY :happydance:

Well I am guilty of that... I don't always respond to everyone cause some times I just rush by or have nothing of value to add :haha: but know that I still care for every single one of you ladies :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

hugs I didn't actually see your original post my comments were a pun directed to Butterfly and Wendy and Eva, we've all been on this TTC wagon a while and get a bit cynical sometimes.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, hugs is back :happydance::happydance:

NS, that is weird as I too did not see hugs original post until LL quoted it :saywhat:


----------



## hugs3409

ok I'm sorry, I have alot going on and very sensitive right now, which is not me and I do appologize :)


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> ok I'm sorry, I have alot going on and very sensitive right now, which is not me and I do appologize :)

No need to apologize hugs, just glad you are back :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think you have any reason to apologize; it's the damn hormones again. lol:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hormones SUCK! LOL

No worries Hugs, we just wanted to make sure you knew it was never geared towards you or an attack in any way. 

XOXOX


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> I know you guys are jokesters and see very nice, it just seems funny how all that started directly after what I posted. And anytime I ever posted anything, I never really got a response, sometimes 1 person, most of the time nothing. I am sorry if I misconstrued it. I will keep reading as I love the info you all have to give. thanks

Awk Hun,hang around theses ladies are great ,sorry u feel sad ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ,Brooke wen am I gonna ovulate ,usually cd19 ,will it be tomorrow !:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Ok ,Brooke wen am I gonna ovulate ,usually cd19 ,will it be tomorrow !:hugs:

You know with my last son I ovulated super late, like CD 21-22


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ,Brooke wen am I gonna ovulate ,usually cd19 ,will it be tomorrow !:hugs:
> 
> You know with my last son I ovulated super late, like CD 21-22Click to expand...

It's a great big pain in the ass ,wish I had a regular 28 day cycle ,:hugs:How did today go for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ,Brooke wen am I gonna ovulate ,usually cd19 ,will it be tomorrow !:hugs:
> 
> You know with my last son I ovulated super late, like CD 21-22Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great big pain in the ass ,wish I had a regular 28 day cycle ,:hugs:How did today go for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good! I had them go for my left arm even though that's my "bad" vein since I need to save my right arm (the good one) for my IV on Friday. I should get a call within 4 hours with the results.

Driving up to the Dr.'s office I did feel soooo sick though. I am sure that 60% of it was nerves, 20% of it was upset tummy, and only 20% was morning sickness but I really did feel awful. I kept praying I could make it to the doctor's office without getting sick. Thankfully I went in, had my blood drawn super quick and like 5 minutes later was feeling much better. It's just the anxiety of it all, it realy gets to me.:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ,Brooke wen am I gonna ovulate ,usually cd19 ,will it be tomorrow !:hugs:
> 
> You know with my last son I ovulated super late, like CD 21-22Click to expand...
> 
> It's a great big pain in the ass ,wish I had a regular 28 day cycle ,:hugs:How did today go for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good! I had them go for my left arm even though that's my "bad" vein since I need to save my right arm (the good one) for my IV on Friday. I should get a call within 4 hours with the results.
> 
> Driving up to the Dr.'s office I did feel soooo sick though. I am sure that 60% of it was nerves, 20% of it was upset tummy, and only 20% was morning sickness but I really did feel awful. I kept praying I could make it to the doctor's office without getting sick. Thankfully I went in, had my blood drawn super quick and like 5 minutes later was feeling much better. It's just the anxiety of it all, it realy gets to me.:dohh:Click to expand...

So glad it went well!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

My veins are awful too I usually feel like a pincushion after it all ,took six times the last time to get one bottle of blood :growlmad:great u only have to wait four hours for the results ,fixed for u ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

PLEASE Moni, keep us posted!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> PLEASE Moni, keep us posted!!!!

Will do, I promise. Keep those positive vibes coming :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE Moni, keep us posted!!!!
> 
> Will do, I promise. Keep those positive vibes coming :haha:Click to expand...

. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE Moni, keep us posted!!!!
> 
> Will do, I promise. Keep those positive vibes coming :haha:Click to expand...

you know they are all coming your way!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you so much. You guys make me tear up, I feel the love! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Thank you so much. You guys make me tear up, I feel the love! :hugs::kiss:

https://www.cosmic-tarot.com/_borders/th_MovingHearts.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

i dont feel any love at the minute my pma has totally vanished f**kin hormones. I still dont understand why i'm hot and its bloody cool outside??


----------



## Tnkzmom

Happy MOnday blahhhhh, Missed you ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm sipping on my :coffee: I see we've been having some fun. I have BnB withdrawals during the weekend, tried to peek in yesterday, but not the same as from the regular PC. So i'm at 12DPO and still haven't tested, Just haven't wanted to be disappointed. I haven't felt any Symptoms in last few days. So i figured why waste the moolah until after AF was due...so 2 more days LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> i dont feel any love at the minute my pma has totally vanished f**kin hormones. I still dont understand why i'm hot and its bloody cool outside??

I think if your temp stays up tomorrow, you might get x-hairs, regardless of the tests.

Could you throw a dummy high temp in for tomorrow and tell me what you get? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tnkzmom said:


> Happy MOnday blahhhhh, Missed you ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm sipping on my :coffee: I see we've been having some fun. I have BnB withdrawals during the weekend, tried to peek in yesterday, but not the same as from the regular PC. So i'm at 12DPO and still haven't tested, Just haven't wanted to be disappointed. I haven't felt any Symptoms in last few days. So i figured why waste the moolah until after AF was due...so 2 more days LOL!

No SSing on this thread, lol. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Tnkzmom said:


> Happy MOnday blahhhhh, Missed you ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm sipping on my :coffee: I see we've been having some fun. I have BnB withdrawals during the weekend, tried to peek in yesterday, but not the same as from the regular PC. So i'm at 12DPO and still haven't tested, Just haven't wanted to be disappointed. I haven't felt any Symptoms in last few days. So i figured why waste the moolah until after AF was due...so 2 more days LOL!

It's a weird old thing this testing. I can take the disappointment earlier if ti is going to come anyway - why prolong the agony lol :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> i dont feel any love at the minute my pma has totally vanished f**kin hormones. I still dont understand why i'm hot and its bloody cool outside??

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm a bit f***ed off too. My belly feels like a watermelon about to explode (yes I know B :pop::pop::pop: but I can't help it lol) but I totally expect a BFN tomorrow :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

M....I will cut you slack this one time, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks, promise I won't do it again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Happy MOnday blahhhhh, Missed you ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm sipping on my :coffee: I see we've been having some fun. I have BnB withdrawals during the weekend, tried to peek in yesterday, but not the same as from the regular PC. So i'm at 12DPO and still haven't tested, Just haven't wanted to be disappointed. I haven't felt any Symptoms in last few days. So i figured why waste the moolah until after AF was due...so 2 more days LOL!
> 
> No SSing on this thread, lol. :flower:Click to expand...

:saywhat: SS ?? What's that..LOL! hehe! I so sowwy I so sowwy! :dohh:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Tnkzmom said:
> 
> 
> Happy MOnday blahhhhh, Missed you ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend. I'm sipping on my :coffee: I see we've been having some fun. I have BnB withdrawals during the weekend, tried to peek in yesterday, but not the same as from the regular PC. So i'm at 12DPO and still haven't tested, Just haven't wanted to be disappointed. I haven't felt any Symptoms in last few days. So i figured why waste the moolah until after AF was due...so 2 more days LOL!
> 
> It's a weird old thing this testing. I can take the disappointment earlier if ti is going to come anyway - why prolong the agony lol :haha:Click to expand...

Hmm very true, I may walk over to CVS and buy me one of them POAS things. Hmmm! I must admit i've been feening.


----------



## Tnkzmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i dont feel any love at the minute my pma has totally vanished f**kin hormones. I still dont understand why i'm hot and its bloody cool outside??
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit f***ed off too. My belly feels like a watermelon about to explode (yes I know B :pop::pop::pop: but I can't help it lol) but I totally expect a BFN tomorrow :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

NO WAY me too, I thought i swallowed a Cantaloupe last night, BUT I wasn't SS, I swear! I think i just ate too much..or i'm bloated and AF is on her witchy way...Grrr!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> i dont feel any love at the minute my pma has totally vanished f**kin hormones. I still dont understand why i'm hot and its bloody cool outside??

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,:flower::flow::img::img::hug::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

SS is the root of all evil!!

Oh and Brooke's neighbor :haha:

Its not a symptom unless its a horn on your forehead or a third nipple. Now thats all I'll say before I get sent to detention :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Okay ladies - this seems to be the happening spot. So I just wanted to drop in real quick and say the surgery went well, I recovered nicely and even stopped for a margarita on the way home - it was soooo good.

So here is the funny thing that happened - or didn't happen in my case. The hospital called the night before to preregister, etc. They told me it was going to cost $3000. I said cool, insurance will cover most of it etc.

Well I got to the day surgery center, they checked my insurance and then handed me a bil for $3000...I said no way you need to file this with insurance. They said this is what insurance doesn't cover - :saywhat: Original surgery cost was $14,000. My DH and I were in shock to say the least. So I called the insurance comapny and for the D&C alone, my portion of the surgery bill would be about $500 - the rest - $2500 was the tubal. My DH looked at me and said don't do it! Also this does not include my doctor's bill, the pathology bill or the anesthesiologist! :bike:

So I didn't get the tubal and we just decided we were NTNP. I have turned off all my BNB instant notifications b/c I really need to concentrate on work, family, etc. I'll probably lurk around here and there, but I've given away all my HPTs, OPKs, trashed the thermometer, etc. 

Good luck BNB Buddies - I wish you all the best! Here's to you! :dust::dust::dust

And here's to me :wine:


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> Okay ladies - this seems to be the happening spot. So I just wanted to drop in real quick and say the surgery went well, I recovered nicely and even stopped for a margarita on the way home - it was soooo good.
> 
> So here is the funny thing that happened - or didn't happen in my case. The hospital called the night before to preregister, etc. They told me it was going to cost $3000. I said cool, insurance will cover most of it etc.
> 
> Well I got to the day surgery center, they checked my insurance and then handed me a bil for $3000...I said no way you need to file this with insurance. They said this is what insurance doesn't cover - :saywhat: Original surgery cost was $14,000. My DH and I were in shock to say the least. So I called the insurance comapny and for the D&C alone, my portion of the surgery bill would be about $500 - the rest - $2500 was the tubal. My DH looked at me and said don't do it! Also this does not include my doctor's bill, the pathology bill or the anesthesiologist! :bike:
> 
> So I didn't get the tubal and we just decided we were NTNP. I have turned off all my BNB instant notifications b/c I really need to concentrate on work, family, etc. I'll probably lurk around here and there, but I've given away all my HPTs, OPKs, trashed the thermometer, etc.
> 
> Good luck BNB Buddies - I wish you all the best! Here's to you! :dust::dust::dust
> 
> And here's to me :wine:

that's CRAZY...well I am glad you didn't do it...and I bet you it is WAY cheaper for your hubby to get a vasectomy (with a ton less issues) if he wanted to


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.

As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah - he's just afraid of anyone touching his package. We'll go back to our old methods since we never had an issue before.

Elizabeth - my FX are crossed for you - I'll be lurking to see how things turn out for you!


----------



## LLbean

Jennjenn said:


> Yeah - he's just afraid of anyone touching his package. We'll go back to our old methods since we never had an issue before.
> 
> Elizabeth - my FX are crossed for you - I'll be lurking to see how things turn out for you!

men... LOL

I swear I had a friend who had it done and he said it was no big deal at all

Thanks for the good thoughts! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jenn...a friend on mine did it and he was in and out in 10 minutes.

He said it was simple and pain free.

Fx'd for whatever you decide!


----------



## LLbean

Mon_n_john said:


> Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.
> 
> As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.
> 
> As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.
> 
> WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you so much, I believe everyones good wishes here has really helped. I can finally nap now :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.
> 
> As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.

Fabulous news Hun,so happy for you ,:flow::flow:


----------



## Sus09

Mon that is great news!!!


----------



## cebethel

Mon_n_john said:


> Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.
> 
> As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.

Yay! So happy for you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Jennjenn said:


> Okay ladies - this seems to be the happening spot. So I just wanted to drop in real quick and say the surgery went well, I recovered nicely and even stopped for a margarita on the way home - it was soooo good.
> 
> So here is the funny thing that happened - or didn't happen in my case. The hospital called the night before to preregister, etc. They told me it was going to cost $3000. I said cool, insurance will cover most of it etc.
> 
> Well I got to the day surgery center, they checked my insurance and then handed me a bil for $3000...I said no way you need to file this with insurance. They said this is what insurance doesn't cover - :saywhat: Original surgery cost was $14,000. My DH and I were in shock to say the least. So I called the insurance comapny and for the D&C alone, my portion of the surgery bill would be about $500 - the rest - $2500 was the tubal. My DH looked at me and said don't do it! Also this does not include my doctor's bill, the pathology bill or the anesthesiologist! :bike:
> 
> So I didn't get the tubal and we just decided we were NTNP. I have turned off all my BNB instant notifications b/c I really need to concentrate on work, family, etc. I'll probably lurk around here and there, but I've given away all my HPTs, OPKs, trashed the thermometer, etc.
> 
> Good luck BNB Buddies - I wish you all the best! Here's to you! :dust::dust::dust
> 
> And here's to me :wine:

Those bills are outrageous and ridiculous. My OH always wants to know why they need to charge so much. My surgery, just for the hospital alone was $12,000, the doc was another $1,000 and out of the whole thing I have to pay $2500 about. Its ridiculous, it really is. Before I had my surgery, I asked the doc how much it would cost from him. He told me $300-$500, not $1,000 ugh. And mine only took 7 minutes for the actual surgery he told me. Figure that out. Makes me angry actually, to be able to charge like that.

Anyway, I am glad all went well for you. Glad to see you up and about again. gl for your future :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Great News Mon, glad to hear it. Congrats


----------



## NorthStar

Great news Mon, so happy that all is going well for you.

USA ladies I'm shocked and stunned at the numbers quoted for medical bills, and you all have medical cover, here in the UK we have a national health service, it's maybe not the best BUT at least it doesn't compound the stress of being unwell with the financial pain of a ton of bills :nope:


----------



## cebethel

When DS was born & was in hospital for 3 months, we received a summary of the bill that the insurance was going to be charged......$500,000!!! :shock:

If we had to pay that, I think I would have keeled over on the spot.

I think I should have been a doctor :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

My friend's baby was born about 3.5 months early and the bill wound up being over a million dollars! Thank God he is fine though. I think my co-pay with my last son was about $250 for a 5 day hospital stay and a c-section. They did charge my insurance over $40,000 for everything. 

Most of my co-pays are very reasonable though. Even when I see my specialist RE I only pay $15 a visit and nothing when I just go in for blood work.


----------



## hugs3409

OMG when I see my gyno/re its $50. But I have to say the maternal isn't bad, its $50 for the first visit, then nothing there after unless problem visit. I don't even think there is anything for the hospital. 

However, my family yearly deductible is $5,000, after that they pay 80% we pay 20% its really sad :(


----------



## Wendyk07

Can't stay long girls. We've no power and I'm on my phone which has very little battery life in it because I've been using it as a torch. It's mayhem here just now with trees falling, wheelie Bins flying and I swear I saw a cow pass the window. Lol

Mon- Am so please for you hub. It must be a huge weight off your mind. My POASathon will have to start tomorrow. It's pitch black in the loo and I fear I may miss the cup and Pisa the floor. That's all I need a bloody trip to A&E. 

Power company are looking into having it restored asap so fingers crossed. Failing that ill be staying at mums with DS. No internet access there coz she still lives in the stoneage.

:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I tell DH that if the bills get too high for this pregnancy, I'm gonna set him up doing lap dances at old folks homes :haha:

He's never amused when I mention that :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

That sukcs Wendy, luckily we still have power but I think I heard a wheeliebin flying down the street that my stupid neighbour put out in galeforce winds...it's supposed to blow itself out by tomorrow evening.


----------



## hugs3409

cebethel said:


> I tell DH that if the bills get too high for this pregnancy, I'm gonna set him up doing lap dances at old folks homes :haha:
> 
> He's never amused when I mention that :haha:

OMG now thats funny lol:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Wow. hope all you ladies do ok with that nasty weather, reminds me of our weather 2 wks ago. 

Wendy, take a candle in the bathroom with you :) that shouldn't stop you haha. GL with your POAS and the weather


----------



## NorthStar

It's our share of Hurricane Katia, which has blown out into the first storm of winter.

OK am going to bed, my power is still on but I'd rather be in bed if it might go off!

Goodnight all


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> It's our share of Hurricane Katia, which has blown out into the first storm of winter.
> 
> OK am going to bed, my power is still on but I'd rather be in bed if it might go off!
> 
> Goodnight all

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's our share of Hurricane Katia, which has blown out into the first storm of winter.
> 
> OK am going to bed, my power is still on but I'd rather be in bed if it might go off!
> 
> Goodnight all
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Be safe and Goodnight :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Great news Mon, so happy that all is going well for you.
> 
> USA ladies I'm shocked and stunned at the numbers quoted for medical bills, and you all have medical cover, here in the UK we have a national health service, it's maybe not the best BUT at least it doesn't compound the stress of being unwell with the financial pain of a ton of bills :nope:

Same here re. shock at costs... wow...


----------



## LLbean

girls please stay safe indoors and if possible report to us soon:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

MOn, great news on the numbers :happydance::happydance:

And US ladies, wow, big bills! Jenn - I believe things happen for a reason and that is all I'm saying - glad you got the margarita though!

Wendy - OMG sounds like a nightmare over there, think I left at the right time!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mon_n_john said:


> Jenn, I am really glad to hear you are feeling well. That is a crazy bill! You did the right think. A vasectomy for DH would be far less invasive.
> 
> As for me, thank you all for your kind and warm wishes. I got a call from my nurse and my HCG went up again, to 1380 so I am doubling every 28 hours! I am pretty darn relieved right about now.

Yay! GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Morning All, survived the night okay, it's still really windy and there are some disruptions to transport, but I'm working from home today :thumbup: so no worries.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, Gheese it was wild last night. The wind was horrendous and for a nice change it wasnt coming from DH. lol Power came back on through the night. We'll have to cut down a tree and removed some debris from the garage roof and the garden but other than than we were not to bad. Still windy and pouring with rain today but not half as bad as yesterday. I did POAS this morning but the pic is crap. Its a BFN but i had no natural light so i had to use the back door as a background so i think i will do another later in the day or just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls, Gheese it was wild last night. The wind was horrendous and for a nice change it wasnt coming from DH. lol Power came back on through the night. We'll have to cut down a tree and removed some debris from the garage roof and the garden but other than than we were not to bad. Still windy and pouring with rain today but not half as bad as yesterday. I did POAS this morning but the pic is crap. Its a BFN but i had no natural light so i had to use the back door as a background so i think i will do another later in the day or just wait till tomorrow.

Glad u are safe and sound ,good luck for poas tomorrow:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Glad to see everyone is ok.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Wendyk07

:wacko:Created a thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/735269-my-test-thread.html with my 7dpo test. I had to squint, jump and do the hokey cokey to see nada but people think they see something. Wasnt even goint to bother because its a shit pic.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I left a response on your thread!


----------



## NorthStar

I don't see a line but this is where I say early days blah blah blah, but (and I mean this) FX you get one in a few days.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:



> Wendy, I left a response on your thread!

Thanks hun. i didnt see anything either. Was running about like a madwoman trying to find a place to get a good pic before the 10 minute mark but i didnt see anything. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> I don't see a line but this is where I say early days blah blah blah, but (and I mean this) FX you get one in a few days.

Thanks hun. I didnt see anything either but i wasnt really expecting to. It just feeding my habit just now. Will take it more seriously from 10dpo i think. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning!!!

Wendy left you a comment on the thread. Glad you made it ok out of the storm!!!

hugs to all!


----------



## Indigo77

You're testing at 7 dpo, Wendy? :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> You're testing at 7 dpo, Wendy? :haha:

Sure am. lol would have done a 6dpo if i wasnt worried about pissing on my shoes in the dark. :haha:

Maybe i need that smilie from yesterday. :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

All I want to do is ovulate :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> All I want to do is ovulate :shrug:

It's not you; it's the thermometer! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> All I want to do is ovulate :shrug:
> 
> It's not you; it's the thermometer! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I am sticking with this one till af appears then I will use a new one ,I think it will still tell me wen I have ovulated and I def have t yet so fingers crossed it's soon ,:cry:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> All I want to do is ovulate :shrug:
> 
> It's not you; it's the thermometer! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I am sticking with this one till af appears then I will use a new one ,I think it will still tell me wen I have ovulated and I def have t yet so fingers crossed it's soon ,:cry:Click to expand...

Despie, just a thought. I bought an Ovacue monitor and used it for the first time this last cycle. It is supposed to confirm when you ovulate through a vaginal sensor. Though it did get the "1st" ovulation wrong for me it did confirm the real one. It's a neat monitor. You can see the number changes from day to day and it becomes really clear when you are about to ovulate ater using it for a while. I just thought I'd mention that in case you were interested. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you can get a rental on it Tracey, maybe I would try that instead to see if you like it.

You guys can get the Duofertility monitor there; if I could've gotten one here, I might have chosen it over the OvaCue...but Monica is right, it's neat to watch.


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies,sounds cool,I do have a cbfm and it's been doing me just fine until now ,it's just because of my loss that my cycles are wacko and I am desperately frustrated :cry::cry:But I will be happy wen I am in the tww and I have done all I can ,:hugs:Thanks for listening ,I feel like a moan ,:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Where would you rent something like that? and isn't that unsanitary? isn't the ovacue a vaginal thing? or do the wands come off so you can get a new one? I never used anything like those before, just a saliva monitor which I hate, cause sometimes it shows me ferning or partial ferning, then I will wipe it and do it again and no ferning. Its wierd


----------



## dachsundmom

All of the sensors detach and I assume you get new ones with a rental.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> All of the sensors detach and I assume you get new ones with a rental.

Is the ovacue or the duo fertility the best?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> All of the sensors detach and I assume you get new ones with a rental.
> 
> Is the ovacue or the duo fertility the best?:hugs:Click to expand...

I like the idea of the Duo bc you get feedback from a human with it, but it seems to be higher maintenance.

Natsby was looking at the Duo, you might ask her...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> All of the sensors detach and I assume you get new ones with a rental.
> 
> Is the ovacue or the duo fertility the best?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like the idea of the Duo bc you get feedback from a human with it, but it seems to be higher maintenance.
> 
> Natsby was looking at the Duo, you might ask her...:hugs:Click to expand...

And u get your money back if your not pregnant in a year ,:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I do like that part the best, lol


----------



## shmoo75

wow money back if not pregnant within the year? That is some statement to make. I too use the cbfm worked for me the 2nd cycle of using it back in 2009 but, it appears my cycles have gotten even longer so it picks up my Highs but not my Peaks:nope: hence why I also use OPKs and have now started temping. Just realised I start poas for my cbfm tomorrow morning:happydance: the start of the ridiculously long road to OV, then the 2WW and, then finally(or should I say hopefully) :bfp:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

My boobs hurt! AF is coming this week!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## googly

hugs3409 said:


> Where would you rent something like that? and isn't that unsanitary? isn't the ovacue a vaginal thing? or do the wands come off so you can get a new one? I never used anything like those before, just a saliva monitor which I hate, cause sometimes it shows me ferning or partial ferning, then I will wipe it and do it again and no ferning. Its wierd

Hehehe, I *presume* the wand bit would detach... otherwise - gross :haha:


----------



## googly

shmoo75 said:


> wow money back if not pregnant within the year? That is some statement to make. I too use the cbfm worked for me the 2nd cycle of using it back in 2009 but, it appears my cycles have gotten even longer so it picks up my Highs but not my Peaks:nope: hence why I also use OPKs and have now started temping. Just realised I start poas for my cbfm tomorrow morning:happydance: the start of the ridiculously long road to OV, then the 2WW and, then finally(or should I say hopefully) :bfp:

Uhh I'm with ya, I haaate that long road to ov... so boring! I'll FX for an earlier ov for you :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - if your happy that the wicked:witch:is going to pay you a visit this week then I am happy for you too

googly - thanks hun here's to us both OVing soon. I have a feeling that you will way before I do.


----------



## googly

Thanks shmoo, yeah I have no idea on mine! I'm hoping earlier than usual (cd15-20) but the OPKs are looking quite light at the moment, so prob not.

More like *hopefully* not actually - my 'stealth SMEP' effort haha:) looks like it will come to a crashing halt today. DH was already in a foul mood yesterday because of an arsey group he is training this week - he then woke up this morning in a bad mood because of some neo-nazi/earthquake dream he had last night (!), AND he has to go train the same group again today! He is never in the mood for :sex: when he's like that...:nope: :growlmad:

Ahhhh the menfolk...


----------



## shmoo75

oh dear! they never play ball when you want them too eh? My OH was begging me Sat night but I told him no as :witch: was still hovering around, she flew off Sun so he got his wicked way then and Mon too. Its a no go tonight as, he is sleeping downstairs in the dinning room as, our DD has decided to start being a moo bag of a night when she was sleeping through(I can hear her having a right little fidget after taking part 2 of her bedtime bottle)and, he has to get up at about 5:30am as his boss is on holiday which means he is the only full time person(its a small but busy shop)oh well. here's to a hopefully better night as, I too have work tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> My boobs hurt! AF is coming this week!!!!:happydance::happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:Weirdo!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> My boobs hurt! AF is coming this week!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Weirdo!!Click to expand...

We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I totally forgot to POAS and had a big drink of water, but I will POAS for your entertainment tomorrow evening - have never tested after O what are the bets that my body makes a liar out of me and produces a second line..


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Where would you rent something like that? and isn't that unsanitary? isn't the ovacue a vaginal thing? or do the wands come off so you can get a new one? I never used anything like those before, just a saliva monitor which I hate, cause sometimes it shows me ferning or partial ferning, then I will wipe it and do it again and no ferning. Its wierd
> 
> Hehehe, I *presume* the wand bit would detach... otherwise - gross :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, yeah, the vaginal wand detaches for cleaning so you can always buy a used monitor and a brand new wand directly from the company.


----------



## dachsundmom

Will it freak you out? Lol


----------



## SweetPickles

[/QUOTE]

We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Dmom, I hope this isn't offensive to you, but every time I see "manifest" in your signature it reminds me a little of Judy Blume's _Are You There God, It's Me Margaret_ when the girls chant, "We must, we must, we must increase our bust."

Anyway, it makes me smile and I know you will manifest your way to a bfp.


----------



## dachsundmom

We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Dmom, I hope this isn't offensive to you, but every time I see "manifest" in your signature it reminds me a little of Judy Blume's _Are You There God, It's Me Margaret_ when the girls chant, "We must, we must, we must increase our bust."

Anyway, it makes me smile and I know you will manifest your way to a bfp.[/QUOTE]

"It's better, it's better, it's better for our sweater!" :haha:


----------



## SweetPickles

dachsundmom said:


> We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:

Dmom, I hope this isn't offensive to you, but every time I see "manifest" in your signature it reminds me a little of Judy Blume's _Are You There God, It's Me Margaret_ when the girls chant, "We must, we must, we must increase our bust."

Anyway, it makes me smile and I know you will manifest your way to a bfp.[/QUOTE]

"It's better, it's better, it's better for our sweater!" :haha:[/QUOTE]

:haha: I forgot about that part!


----------



## NorthStar

We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Dmom, I hope this isn't offensive to you, but every time I see "manifest" in your signature it reminds me a little of Judy Blume's _Are You There God, It's Me Margaret_ when the girls chant, "We must, we must, we must increase our bust."

Anyway, it makes me smile and I know you will manifest your way to a bfp.[/QUOTE]

The manifesting is done entirely in jest :winkwink: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manifestation

Unless you think Psychic Linda might actually have meant the death metal album by "Maleovent Creature"...DM?:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not zen enough to seriously manifest, but I can fake the funk with the best of them, lol.


----------



## sadie

:hi: 
the bigger the better the tighter the sweater the boys depend on us! no wonder I grew up so self conscious of my body.

pls, now these kids wear rubber bracelets to school that say "I love boobies".


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> My boobs hurt! AF is coming this week!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Weirdo!!Click to expand...
> 
> We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:Click to expand...


I join the "weirdo" club! :thumbup: and I going to manifest in the same way as Dmom this cycle so...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: the :witch: Caught me this morning!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :haha:

I know we all want our BFPs, but some cycles AF is a blessing! what a weird cycle I have had and what a nighmare of PMS!


----------



## shmoo75

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> My boobs hurt! AF is coming this week!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Weirdo!!Click to expand...
> 
> We all manifest differently! :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I join the "weirdo" club! :thumbup: and I going to manifest in the same way as Dmom this cycle so...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: the :witch: Caught me this morning!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :haha:
> 
> I know we all want our BFPs, but some cycles AF is a blessing! what a weird cycle I have had and what a nighmare of PMS!Click to expand...

Then I am happy for you too!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Sus! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Should all go as planned, I will get to join you by Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, fxd for AF on Friday then! 

Can't believe we are celebrating AF lol but hey glad a new cycle has started, and soon yours too!!

And we get to have a bit of a giggle with it:hugs:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:dohh: Grrr i Believe i will be joining the AF got me team today sometime. Grrrrr! I didn't even get to POAS>


----------



## Sus09

Hey girls! we should have an "AF got me" thread!:haha:

as we :happydance: the BFPs we could also :happydance: AF!!! 

turn the bad news into a giggle as I mentioned beofore!

Oh god I am loosing the plot :dohh: I am becoming a weirdo! :haha:need to have a good laugh today...


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...start your thread! Lol

I hope to be the first joiner. :haha:


----------



## sadie

Hey girls..... i am having an hsg tomorrow. Doc put me on antibiotics before the procedure and then next week we are going to do an IUI..... Cant these antibiotics interfere with the ovulation process/implantaton. Can the hsg get in the way, too? 

I hate this crap and wish it were easier. I know, we all do. 

As many of you know, my dp lives across the pond so we arent together much when i ovulate but this month we planned it on purpose. 

Anyone hear of a 41 year old getting prego on their first IUI?? It seems so hopeless. Its great that I have insurance and it will pay for IVF AFTER 6 IUIs. Everywhere i read speaks of IUI being practically impossible at my age and Im just feeling so upset!


Thanks for listening. No depressing comments please!!


And as for me, screw the pumpkin, I just want the damn pympkin seed!! :hi:


----------



## Indigo77

GL Sadie!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, the antibiotics won't be a problem and your HSG won't be scheduled around OV or possible implantation. :flower:


----------



## googly

See this is why you don't use more than one brand of stick :growlmad: Better to be in blissful ignorance I reckon...

So they're both negative, but one looks hours-close, and the other more like a day or two (going by past experience). Pfffft.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 11am 15 Sept.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly, I say your fertile, lol.

I often use several different brands of tests at the same time...just meet in the middle somewhere and trust the temps, not the tests.


----------



## Indigo77

G...Now you're freaking me out! Which brands are you using?


----------



## dachsundmom

The top test looks like the ones I get from early-pregnancy-tests.com

I'm not sure about the bottom test.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> G...Now you're freaking me out! Which brands are you using?

If your tests have always been right for you, then I wouldn't worry about it.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> Hey girls..... i am having an hsg tomorrow. Doc put me on antibiotics before the procedure and then next week we are going to do an IUI..... Cant these antibiotics interfere with the ovulation process/implantaton. Can the hsg get in the way, too?
> 
> I hate this crap and wish it were easier. I know, we all do.
> 
> As many of you know, my dp lives across the pond so we arent together much when i ovulate but this month we planned it on purpose.
> 
> Anyone hear of a 41 year old getting prego on their first IUI?? It seems so hopeless. Its great that I have insurance and it will pay for IVF AFTER 6 IUIs. Everywhere i read speaks of IUI being practically impossible at my age and Im just feeling so upset!
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening. No depressing comments please!!
> 
> 
> And as for me, screw the pumpkin, I just want the damn pympkin seed!! :hi:

Ahem...41 here...not IUI but IVF ;-)

on the antibiotics... you will be fine. I had to take them too the first 7 days of my cycle (and so did hubby) and then after the retrieval for 5 days too...transfer could have been on day 3 or 5...either way I was fine.

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> The top test looks like the ones I get from early-pregnancy-tests.com
> 
> I'm not sure about the bottom test.

Yeah the top one is my usual one - from these guys (local).
The second I just got this cycle, from Wondfo. So I don't know, maybe the latter are more sensitive...

I'm pretty sure it's close-ish though, been having lots of ov pain again today (or at least some kind of 'ovary-area twinges'). Meh, I'm sticking to stealth SMEP regardless :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## googly

googly said:


> See this is why you don't use more than one brand of stick :growlmad: Better to be in blissful ignorance I reckon...
> 
> So they're both negative, but one looks hours-close, and the other more like a day or two (going by past experience). Pfffft.

Ok, here's 3+ hours later - mid afternoon supposedly peak LH. So I now have one positive (pretty much) and one really only 50% there, if that. What reckon?! 

We DTD yesterday (CD13), I'm thinking stick with every other day, and try to go for tomorrow (CD15), when hopefully the top stick will be showing positive... and then either CD16 or 17, depending on what temps do (16 if temp has gone up and it's looking like last chance saloon, 17 if it stays down). Sound sensible? My plan was to stick to every other day this month so I don't want to go mental and/or panic and try and do every day (that's next month's plan.... when I have ordered a butt load of Horny Goats Weed for us both :haha:)

How about the difference between those two brands though, maaaaan.... btw that top stick - my usual one - I do get a very strong positive on those at some point usually, so it's not like that's as dark as it's going to get. It's just obviously not as sensitive.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 1430 15 Sept.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> See this is why you don't use more than one brand of stick :growlmad: Better to be in blissful ignorance I reckon...
> 
> So they're both negative, but one looks hours-close, and the other more like a day or two (going by past experience). Pfffft.
> 
> Ok, here's 3+ hours later - mid afternoon supposedly peak LH. So I now have one positive (pretty much) and one really only 50% there, if that. What reckon?!
> 
> We DTD yesterday (CD13), I'm thinking stick with every other day, and try to go for tomorrow (CD15), when hopefully the top stick will be showing positive... and then either CD16 or 17, depending on what temps do (16 if temp has gone up and it's looking like last chance saloon, 17 if it stays down). Sound sensible? My plan was to stick to every other day this month so I don't want to go mental and/or panic and try and do every day (that's next month's plan.... when I have ordered a butt load of Horny Goats Weed for us both :haha:)
> 
> How about the difference between those two brands though, maaaaan.... btw that top stick - my usual one - I do get a very strong positive on those at some point usually, so it's not like that's as dark as it's going to get. It's just obviously not as sensitive.Click to expand...

Get off the net and get busy!!! It's time lady :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Googly, I think if you stick to the every other day then you should be fine. That is a bit weird about the difference in the sticks though :wacko::wacko:


----------



## sadie

Googly, just have a great time, as often as you can!

Thanks girls... I wish I was going straight to IVF but insurance wont't let me. in 6 months, yes.... Soooo annoying.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I have a wee charting question. My temp was taken at 2:50am. DS was having a bad night and i knew i was going to be up and down all night so i took my temp when i first woke and then used the adjuster. I had been asleep for 5 hours. Anyway like i thought after that i was maybe getting about an hours sleep at a time so i was glad i took my temp when i did. i did take it at my normal time even though i hadnt had 3 hours sleep. I dont know which one to put in FF.

The temp at 2:50am after adjustment is 36.66 and at 6:15am it was 36.36 with no adjustment required.

Which one should i record?

Thanks in advance

x


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> See this is why you don't use more than one brand of stick :growlmad: Better to be in blissful ignorance I reckon...
> 
> So they're both negative, but one looks hours-close, and the other more like a day or two (going by past experience). Pfffft.
> 
> Ok, here's 3+ hours later - mid afternoon supposedly peak LH. So I now have one positive (pretty much) and one really only 50% there, if that. What reckon?!
> 
> We DTD yesterday (CD13), I'm thinking stick with every other day, and try to go for tomorrow (CD15), when hopefully the top stick will be showing positive... and then either CD16 or 17, depending on what temps do (16 if temp has gone up and it's looking like last chance saloon, 17 if it stays down). Sound sensible? My plan was to stick to every other day this month so I don't want to go mental and/or panic and try and do every day (that's next month's plan.... when I have ordered a butt load of Horny Goats Weed for us both :haha:)
> 
> How about the difference between those two brands though, maaaaan.... btw that top stick - my usual one - I do get a very strong positive on those at some point usually, so it's not like that's as dark as it's going to get. It's just obviously not as sensitive.Click to expand...

i'm using the same brand as you (top one) and i've only just bought them from Amazon and since i've started using them there is barely a line :shrug: did my digi this morning and it's negative and i mean negative :shrug: i'm wondering if i've missed my surge? Or not going to ovulate this month? :shrug: If anyone is interested i will update you on my acupunture on my thread :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I have a wee charting question. My temp was taken at 2:50am. DS was having a bad night and i knew i was going to be up and down all night so i took my temp when i first woke and then used the adjuster. I had been asleep for 5 hours. Anyway like i thought after that i was maybe getting about an hours sleep at a time so i was glad i took my temp when i did. i did take it at my normal time even though i hadnt had 3 hours sleep. I dont know which one to put in FF.
> 
> The temp at 2:50am after adjustment is 36.66 and at 6:15am it was 36.36 with no adjustment required.
> 
> Which one should i record?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> x

go off your 2.50am temp because you need to have at least 3/4 hours of solid sleep for it to be accurate. I had this problem last month and dmom just told me to go off my first temps and just adjust them. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with Jodie, she's the expert!:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I agree with Jodie, she's the expert!:hugs:

haha no i'm not you are :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's give the expert title to NS!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Let's give the expert title to NS!

i think it belongs to both of you :hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey Jodes, still with ya waiting to ov here :wacko:

Btw, check out my chart, it's like the old man stoned version of yours... :haha: but the same trend and in the same place. 

I put in that I got an OPK+ yesterday, but I'm not convinced because it was on those new sticks and not only are my usual ones still not showing it, the new ones have now gone -ve again. So :shrug: who knows what's going on! Could have been a surge yesterday, but if it was, it was way waaay less than usual (usually get a couple of solid very positive days, and high-ish each side). Fricken frustrating!

Ovulate already body!! :growlmad:


EDIT: Ok mid afternoon Wondfo is +ve again, and my usual OPK is showing maybe 70% of the control... so I'll take it. Hopefully that means ov in the next day or two...


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Hey Jodes, still with ya waiting to ov here :wacko:
> 
> Btw, check out my chart, it's like the old man stoned version of yours... :haha: but the same trend and in the same place.
> 
> I put in that I got an OPK+ yesterday, but I'm not convinced because it was on those new sticks and not only are my usual ones still not showing it, the new ones have now gone -ve again. So :shrug: who knows what's going on! Could have been a surge yesterday, but if it was, it was way waaay less than usual (usually get a couple of solid very positive days, and high-ish each side). Fricken frustrating!
> 
> Ovulate already body!! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok mid afternoon Wondfo is +ve again, and my usual OPK is showing maybe 70% of the control... so I'll take it. Hopefully that means ov in the next day or two...

looking at your chart i would say your ovulating today (Friday)? Will have to see if your temps rise tomorrow morning. I'm still testing negative but my lines are getting darker again. I will test again this afternoon and tomorrow morning and hopefully i should get my surge and i pretty much ovulate straight after. I'm been getting cramps, loads of EWCM so anytime now, i bloody hope so :coffee: :hugs:


----------



## googly

Sounds good, sounds like you're close! :thumbup:

AFM, I bloody well hope I'm not ovulating today now - DH came home from work in the worst strop, totally unredeemable :growlmad: I resolved not to even try and, given it's the weekend, go for Sat and Sun AMs instead. I'm just hoping that's ok given my 'normal' OPK isn't even positive yet. Usually I get a strong positive on that and ov the day after. If I get +ve on that tomorrow that would be ov Sunday.... *hoping* for that now!!

Men eh? I was going so well on the every other day thing, and then RIGHT at the crucial moment:::::: :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Sounds good, sounds like you're close! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, I bloody well hope I'm not ovulating today now - DH came home from work in the worst strop, totally unredeemable :growlmad: I resolved not to even try and, given it's the weekend, go for Sat and Sun AMs instead. I'm just hoping that's ok given my 'normal' OPK isn't even positive yet. Usually I get a strong positive on that and ov the day after. If I get +ve on that tomorrow that would be ov Sunday.... *hoping* for that now!!
> 
> Men eh? I was going so well on the every other day thing, and then RIGHT at the crucial moment:::::: :growlmad:

they pick their moments and i'm sure they do it on purpose. Do you use digi's? If you think you haven't had your normal positive OPK then you won't ovulate today then :happydance: Lets hope it's Sunday for the both of us :wacko: will still stalk your chart :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I have a FF question. How do I adjust a temp? for example say I took it at 02:40am and it was 36.09 which is after more than 4hrs sleep but couldn't get another 3+hrs sleep in and took it at my normal time 6am and it was 36.21

Thanks in advance


----------



## Butterfly67

shmoo75 said:


> I have a FF question. How do I adjust a temp? for example say I took it at 02:40am and it was 36.09 which is after more than 4hrs sleep but couldn't get another 3+hrs sleep in and took it at my normal time 6am and it was 36.21
> 
> Thanks in advance

shmoo there is an adjuster here that you can use

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes and googly ,I hope to join u and ovulate on Sunday too,have been waiting forever,jodes great u have loads of cm and your tests are getting darker ,fixed for you lovely,googly ,men can be such a pain in the ass ,hope u catch that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes and googly ,I hope to join u and ovulate on Sunday too,have been waiting forever,jodes great u have loads of cm and your tests are getting darker ,fixed for you lovely,googly ,men can be such a pain in the ass ,hope u catch that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

we will ovulate we will ovulate haha thanks tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC03936.jpg. Today's opk


----------



## Jodes2011

its quite blurry but from what i can see it's looking like you'll get a positive very soon. It's not going to be long hun xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, it's close...can you take the pic with the test on a flat, white surface?


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC03940.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Much better pic!

Close, but not quite. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Much better pic!
> 
> Close, but not quite. :hugs:

I agree but hope by tomorrow or Sunday I should ovulate ,about bloody time ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Much better pic!
> 
> Close, but not quite. :hugs:
> 
> I agree but hope by tomorrow or Sunday I should ovulate ,about bloody time ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Almost there Despie!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :happydance: looks like a day or so off but start with the bonking now my dear, and try the 36 hour plan maybe?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am soooo considering not temping next cycle; the chart keeps lying! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am soooo considering not temping next cycle; the chart keeps lying! LOL

Lying bitches,:growlmad:Let me at them :grr::grr:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes and googly ,I hope to join u and ovulate on Sunday too,have been waiting forever,jodes great u have loads of cm and your tests are getting darker ,fixed for you lovely,googly ,men can be such a pain in the ass ,hope u catch that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay! Awesome news... Looks like there's a few of us going for Sat/Sun ov :thumbup: it's going to be a big weekend of :sex: lol

:dust: to Jodes, Despie, Indigo and anyone else... Here's to dark lines, cooperative DHs, good eggies and lots of BD :wine:


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - All temps that needed adjusting have now been adjusted. Thank you.

Wendy - FX that this is your sticky bean I am stalking your poas thread hun.

:happydance::happydance:for those about to OV this weekend. I will be joining the :sex: weekend not because its OV time but, because its wedding anniversary weekend:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wedding::cake::wine::drunk::pizza:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes and googly ,I hope to join u and ovulate on Sunday too,have been waiting forever,jodes great u have loads of cm and your tests are getting darker ,fixed for you lovely,googly ,men can be such a pain in the ass ,hope u catch that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yay! Awesome news... Looks like there's a few of us going for Sat/Sun ov :thumbup: it's going to be a big weekend of :sex: lol
> 
> :dust: to Jodes, Despie, Indigo and anyone else... Here's to dark lines, cooperative DHs, good eggies and lots of BD :wine:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::dohh:Sounds like a plan,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Butterfly - All temps that needed adjusting have now been adjusted. Thank you.
> 
> Wendy - FX that this is your sticky bean I am stalking your poas thread hun.
> 
> :happydance::happydance:for those about to OV this weekend. I will be joining the :sex: weekend not because its OV time but, because its wedding anniversary weekend:happydance::happydance:

:wedding::wedding::beer::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

happy anniversary Schmoo!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Speaking of sticks. Last week I ordered a Wondfo combo pack of ovulation and pregnancy tests from amazon. They arrived today: 50 freakin' pregnancy tests - and the regular, not the early-detection as advertised. And no ovulation tests, whatsover. 

I just stood in the kitchen and laughed my ass off. Idiots.

I'm tempted to pee on 'em all before sending them back.


----------



## Conina

Good luck with all the :sex::sex: ladies. V worried tonight, my friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test at the minute. Say a wee prayer for her everyone


----------



## dachsundmom

SA...if it helps at all, the 10hcg tests aren't worth a damn or the postage to get them to your doorstep...

The 20-25hcg seem to detect a BFP sooner.


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> Speaking of sticks. Last week I ordered a Wondfo combo pack of ovulation and pregnancy tests from amazon. They arrived today: 50 freakin' pregnancy tests - and the regular, not the early-detection as advertised. And no ovulation tests, whatsover.
> 
> I just stood in the kitchen and laughed my ass off. Idiots.
> 
> I'm tempted to pee on 'em all before sending them back.

I just snorted my drink down my nose after that last bit. LOL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Good luck with all the :sex::sex: ladies. V worried tonight, my friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test at the minute. Say a wee prayer for her everyone

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SA...if it helps at all, the 10hcg tests aren't worth a damn or the postage to get them to your doorstep...
> 
> The 20-25hcg seem to detect a BFP sooner.

Wow, really? Good to know. 

I guess at least I have lots of sticks now... :D


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Good luck with all the :sex::sex: ladies. V worried tonight, my friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test at the minute. Say a wee prayer for her everyone

Will include her in my prayers Hun ,let us know how she is tomorrow ,God bless her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> Good luck with all the :sex::sex: ladies. V worried tonight, my friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test at the minute. Say a wee prayer for her everyone

Oh man... I can't even imagine. :(

I'll send some good vibes your friend's way.


----------



## LLbean

Conina, sending my best thoughts for your friend and baby!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will really be able to call September dead this weekend! :happydance:

A BFN and a positive OPK....AF is in her way! :thumbup:

BTW, I always get a 2nd LH surge right before AF, so before anyone asks...no, my OPK is not detecting HCG and this is why an OPK should never be substituted for an HPT, lol.:flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the :sex::sex: ladies. V worried tonight, my friend's little baby (less than a month) has been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. She's having a lumber puncture test at the minute. Say a wee prayer for her everyone
> 
> Will include her in my prayers Hun ,let us know how she is tomorrow ,God bless her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Just said a prayer for her too. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes and googly ,I hope to join u and ovulate on Sunday too,have been waiting forever,jodes great u have loads of cm and your tests are getting darker ,fixed for you lovely,googly ,men can be such a pain in the ass ,hope u catch that eggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yay! Awesome news... Looks like there's a few of us going for Sat/Sun ov :thumbup: it's going to be a big weekend of :sex: lol
> 
> :dust: to Jodes, Despie, Indigo and anyone else... Here's to dark lines, cooperative DHs, good eggies and lots of BD :wine:Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Let's all catch that eggy and be bump buddies! 

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Conina...I hope the baby does not have meningitis...:hugs:
The spinal tap can be scary, so I hope your friend has sufficient support...:hugs:


----------



## googly

Just for emphasis... :D :thumbup::thumbup:

So the lesson here is that the Wondfo brand OPKs are way more sensitive than the regular IC OPKs! They picked my LH surge up a full two days before the IC OPKs. Which is pretty useful. May also be useful for people who don't get lines on the regular ones...

In other news - taking Clomid CD4-8, and then CD2-6 has had *zero* effect on my ov date. I'm not bothered about when it is... but it doesn't bode well that it doesn't seem to have changed anything! (since my unmedicated natural cycle is crappy) Ah well... at least it's ov time - finally! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







download.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay to everyone hopefully hitting the big O this weekend and getting lots of :sex: in!

:hugs: :hugs: to your friend Conina, hope everything is OK.


----------



## shmoo75

conina - just read about your friends baby I have everything crossed that all is ok:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina - Hope everything goes well with your friends baby. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Saying a pray for your friends baby conina i hope she gets better. Lots of love x

No ovulation time for me this weekend. My OPK's are still negative and haven't got any darker. However my temp shot up this morning so i will have to see what it says tomorrow?! Theirs a slight possibility i've missed my surge but i doubt it. But i'm not worrying about it and just going to focus on October. GL Tracey, Indigo and googly get BDing girls. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## googly

Jodes, just looking at your chart - that's quite a temp rise overnight, do you not think there's a chance you o'd yesterday, and the surge just didn't show on the OPKs? Or do you always get a strong OPK?

If not, I'm sure it will happen in the next couple of days... hang in there hun. You're doing such a flippin epic job on the BD, can't let that go to waste! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Jodes, just looking at your chart - that's quite a temp rise overnight, do you not think there's a chance you o'd yesterday, and the surge just didn't show on the OPKs? Or do you always get a strong OPK?
> 
> If not, I'm sure it will happen in the next couple of days... hang in there hun. You're doing such a flippin epic job on the BD, can't let that go to waste! :hugs:

Yeah it's quite a rise isn't it. There could be chance i ovulated yesterday but i do normally get a strong surge just before ovulation :shrug: BDing hasn't felt like a chore this cycle because we've been quite relaxed about it. I think it's because i've not seen a smiley face because once i see that i get all worked up. I'll have a better idea either way by Monday but it's just the bloody waiting. :hugs:


----------



## googly

Yeah, understand... this cycle feels like it has been going glacially slowly - I think because I was expecting ov to be earlier because of the Clomid... but no, if it's tomorrow it will be right on its usual schedule. Anyway yeah, the waiting sucks arse.

Really hoping things move along for you soon! Despie too. FX :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well pretty much the same for me ,cbfm still on low and opks seam to be the same as yesterday but I do have a lot of cm ,so am still dtd and hope for the best ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Yeah, understand... this cycle feels like it has been going glacially slowly - I think because I was expecting ov to be earlier because of the Clomid... but no, if it's tomorrow it will be right on its usual schedule. Anyway yeah, the waiting sucks arse.
> 
> Really hoping things move along for you soon! Despie too. FX :hugs:

cheers hun FX for you too i had no idea you were on clomid GL and i hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,well pretty much the same for me ,cbfm still on low and opks seam to be the same as yesterday but I do have a lot of cm ,so am still dtd and hope for the best ,:hugs::hugs:

me too, i've noticed with having all this EWCM i've not leaked :spermy: :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Yeah, understand... this cycle feels like it has been going glacially slowly - I think because I was expecting ov to be earlier because of the Clomid... but no, if it's tomorrow it will be right on its usual schedule. Anyway yeah, the waiting sucks arse.
> 
> Really hoping things move along for you soon! Despie too. FX :hugs:

Thanks Hun,Gl with the clomid ,let's hope we all ovulate soon ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Googly, I didn't have an early OV on Clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

I really hope we all O really soon. I'm feeling abit strange at the mo. This morning been feeling like is coming but, CBFM still says Low, temp dipped abit(used adjuster due to taking temp at 2:50am and I knew I wasn't going to get another solid 3+hrs sleep in) will see what the OPK says this afternoon and evening.


----------



## NorthStar

Despie Jodes :hugs: it's a PITA waiting to O, which I never knew about until I did something which accidentally messed with my cycle, all you can do is keep DTD and charting and it will happen, soon hopefully, you too googly.

Jodes you've been using opks for long enough that I'd agree it's unlikely you'd miss your surge, so it must not quite be there yet babe - what did the lady say (or did you update that on your acupuncture thread?) I'm a bit behind, haven't been on much this week because of work.

AFM CD1 of Pumpkin Manifestation Month, feeling a lot more positive as last month sucked basically, working on a new siggy tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry NS....:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Despie Jodes :hugs: it's a PITA waiting to O, which I never knew about until I did something which accidentally messed with my cycle, all you can do is keep DTD and charting and it will happen, soon hopefully, you too googly.
> 
> Jodes you've been using opks for long enough that I'd agree it's unlikely you'd miss your surge, so it must not quite be there yet babe - what did the lady say (or did you update that on your acupuncture thread?) I'm a bit behind, haven't been on much this week because of work.
> 
> AFM CD1 of Pumpkin Manifestation Month, feeling a lot more positive as last month sucked basically, working on a new siggy tonight :thumbup:

sorry babe :hugs::hugs: but october will be better x

As for my acupunture my practitioner said it could delay ovulation. Well my temps have been all over the place since having it so it does make sense. Yes i've been POAS since AF finished and i've been testing 2x day until last weekend where i've been testing 3x a day. If i have missed it then it was a very quick surge happening late at night :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

well my temps also took a dive today... I am hoping it is because the weather outside did too LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

i can't see your chart Elizabeth :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

I have a question why does it sometimes smell after dtd? Does it depend on the time of the month? Thanks x


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> I have a question why does it sometimes smell after dtd? Does it depend on the time of the month? Thanks x

lol it always smells like bleach to me :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> i can't see your chart Elizabeth :flower:

ooooppps sorry...its there now :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question why does it sometimes smell after dtd? Does it depend on the time of the month? Thanks x
> 
> lol it always smells like bleach to me :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: mine doesn't always smell so i was thinking it's got something to do with your cm? Straight after AF it smelt horrible and up until today didn't smell? I'm wondering if my cm is changing? You must all think i'm stupid but there is a reason in my questioning this :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Elizabeth i wouldn't worry about that dip i've seen loads of pregnancy charts like that. x


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question why does it sometimes smell after dtd? Does it depend on the time of the month? Thanks x
> 
> lol it always smells like bleach to me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: mine doesn't always smell so i was thinking it's got something to do with your cm? Straight after AF it smelt horrible and up until today didn't smell? I'm wondering if my cm is changing? You must all think i'm stupid but there is a reason in my questioning this :hugs:Click to expand...

oh mine doesn't smell always...just after dtd...so I think the mix does it :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Elisabeth, is that good news what i see in your chart?


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Elisabeth, is that good news what i see in your chart?

sus Elizabeth has a bfp :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie Jodes :hugs: it's a PITA waiting to O, which I never knew about until I did something which accidentally messed with my cycle, all you can do is keep DTD and charting and it will happen, soon hopefully, you too googly.
> 
> Jodes you've been using opks for long enough that I'd agree it's unlikely you'd miss your surge, so it must not quite be there yet babe - what did the lady say (or did you update that on your acupuncture thread?) I'm a bit behind, haven't been on much this week because of work.
> 
> AFM CD1 of Pumpkin Manifestation Month, feeling a lot more positive as last month sucked basically, working on a new siggy tonight :thumbup:
> 
> sorry babe :hugs::hugs: but october will be better x
> 
> As for my acupunture my practitioner said it could delay ovulation. Well my temps have been all over the place since having it so it does make sense. Yes i've been POAS since AF finished and i've been testing 2x day until last weekend where i've been testing 3x a day. If i have missed it then it was a very quick surge happening late at night :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep I know that feeling, 40 opks later, but I did get there in the end, so keep POAS that goes for you too Despie.

Jodes I think some of us have cycles that are more prone to object when anything new is introduced :growlmad: that's my latest theory anyway.

So maybe the best new thing for me to try this cycle is nothing new, IDK.


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> Elisabeth, is that good news what i see in your chart?

not counting victory just yet...waiting on the official bloods on Monday


----------



## Sus09

Oh Elisabeth!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE be a super sticky!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

You made my day today! :flower: Can´t wait for Monday either! I so sooo hope you give us good news hun, you deserve it!!


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> Oh Elisabeth!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE be a super sticky!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> You made my day today! :flower: Can´t wait for Monday either! I so sooo hope you give us good news hun, you deserve it!!

Thank you so much for saying that!!!

we ALL deserve it... so lets bring on the BFPs for all!!!!

P.S. you can see the whole process etc on my journal hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

desperado167 said:


> i will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:

boooo!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:

Ok what has happened with men? Remember when they just could not get enough???? Sheesh! 

Sorry Despie :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok just had a major cry and told dh all the girls on the forum were after his ass :gun:and he says ok ok I won't let u down ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok just had a major cry and told dh all the girls on the forum were after his ass :gun:and he says ok ok I won't let u down ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Babe, I think if you can DTD tonight, you can tell DH he's off for one night tomorrow...I feel like you still have a few days left yet.:thumbup:

Maybe try Monday morning.


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:

Aww hun. how about the 36 hour plan give him the night off tonight and jump his bones tomorrow morning?


----------



## LLbean

You should skip a day and let his swimmers build up a bit. But yes, tell him I will hunt him down if he ever says no to you again...and I am certified in kickboxing! Hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I will keep poas ns. But dh has said he's not dtd anymore ,he's tired out :cry:
> 
> Aww hun. how about the 36 hour plan give him the night off tonight and jump his bones tomorrow morning?Click to expand...

Yes we dtd this morning so will see wot tomorrow brings ,please it be a big dip or a big rise ,glad to see u huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> You should skip a day and let his swimmers build up a bit. But yes, tell him I will hunt him down if he ever says no to you again...and I am certified in kickboxing! Hehehe

I showed him your foto and he says u can kick his ass anyday :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hahaha I should send you some pics of my cert so he knows I'm not kidding lol


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies - looks like all the prayers worked, the tests have come back negative for meningitis :happydance: Probably won't know what's actually wrong until Monday but looks like some sort of virus.

Thanks for all the kind thoughts - you girls are the best :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

So happy to hear Conina!!!


----------



## LLbean

Here you go Despie
 



Attached Files:







cert.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Conina

Oh, and the SW friendly cheesecake is in the fridge :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

T...tell him I am certified in bitch slapping and since he is your bitch...... :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> T...tell him I am certified in bitch slapping and since he is your bitch...... :haha:

HAHAHA yes that too! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey lovely ladies, check out my new sigggy, I've turned pumpkin heh heh

CD1 today, thank God, to be honest I did not want a BFP out of this cycle, thanks to left over BCP I didn't O until CD20 and I've been reading up on articles which indicate that it borderline on too late for a healthy egg.

So onwards and upwards, mentally I'd left September behind already last week, so I'm all about the October :happydance: who's with me?


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> Hey lovely ladies, check out my new sigggy, I've turned pumpkin heh heh
> 
> CD1 today, thank God, to be honest I did not want a BFP out of this cycle, thanks to left over BCP I didn't O until CD20 and I've been reading up on articles which indicate that it borderline on too late for a healthy egg.
> 
> So onwards and upwards, mentally I'd left September behind already last week, so I'm all about the October :happydance: who's with me?

Very cute avatar and signature!!!! Congrats on CD1!!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Hey lovely ladies, check out my new sigggy, I've turned pumpkin heh heh
> 
> CD1 today, thank God, to be honest I did not want a BFP out of this cycle, thanks to left over BCP I didn't O until CD20 and I've been reading up on articles which indicate that it borderline on too late for a healthy egg.
> 
> So onwards and upwards, mentally I'd left September behind already last week, so I'm all about the October :happydance: who's with me?

I have also been told that egg quality quickly declines after CD20.:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

I usually don't ovulate until CD19...:cry:....Does that mean I have rotten eggs? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I usually don't ovulate until CD19...:cry:....Does that mean I have rotten eggs? :cry:

No...not at all!:hugs:

It's also relative to cycle length...your cycle is plenty long and your LP is good.

Think more in terms of a 28 day cycle, with an OV day of CD22-25.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh....ok....u sure?


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah sorry I didn't explain that well I usually O CD10-12, and have a 27 day cycle, so mine was 8-10 days overcooked last cycle that's where I was going - sorry!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok..got it...thanks...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Oh....ok....u sure?

Very much so...:hugs:

Very sorry, never thought to elaborate in my response.:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

No worries....:flower:


----------



## Viking15

Elizabeth!!!!!! Super sticky :dust: coming your way!!!!!
:happydance:
:happydance:
:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Elizabeth!!!!!! Super sticky :dust: coming your way!!!!!
> :happydance:
> :happydance:
> :happydance:

Thank you https://kaushikh29.edublogs.org/files/2011/01/fingerscrossed-fingers-crossed-goodluck-smiley-emoticon-000674-large-1e0yl7u.gif


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, check out my new sigggy, I've turned pumpkin heh heh
> 
> CD1 today, thank God, to be honest I did not want a BFP out of this cycle, thanks to left over BCP I didn't O until CD20 and I've been reading up on articles which indicate that it borderline on too late for a healthy egg.
> 
> So onwards and upwards, mentally I'd left September behind already last week, so I'm all about the October :happydance: who's with me?
> 
> Very cute avatar and signature!!!! Congrats on CD1!!Click to expand...

I am with you NorthStar! Happy to start the new cycle!


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovely ladies, check out my new sigggy, I've turned pumpkin heh heh
> 
> CD1 today, thank God, to be honest I did not want a BFP out of this cycle, thanks to left over BCP I didn't O until CD20 and I've been reading up on articles which indicate that it borderline on too late for a healthy egg.
> 
> So onwards and upwards, mentally I'd left September behind already last week, so I'm all about the October :happydance: who's with me?
> 
> I have also been told that egg quality quickly declines after CD20.:cry:Click to expand...

Hunni In November 2009 I got my Peak on my CBFM on CD28 and 2wks later on CD42 I got a :bfp: and on 09/08/2010 I gave birth to a very healthy 7lb15.5oz baby girl and now 13mths on she runs round my frontroom terrorising anything and everything!!!! so no egg quality doesn't decline after CD20 if you have long cycles my LP back then was 10-13 days if I could do it with really long stupid cycles so can you hun. hang in there you will get a sticky :bfp:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo...we were talking in terms of a shorter cycle like NS just had.:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks shmoo, yep this was a completely stuffed up cycle for me as an early ovulator, but for ladies with longer cycles then CD20 is np of course. My anxiety is around my OH work schedule as he's away 14 days out 28, and that has been a big prob for us :cry: And my whole cycle is only about 27 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Thanks shmoo, yep this was a completely stuffed up cycle for me as an early ovulator, but for ladies with longer cycles then CD20 is np of course. My anxiety is around my OH work schedule as he's away 14 days out 28, and that has been a big prob for us :cry: And my whole cycle is only about 27 days.

Love the ticker! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Thanks shmoo, yep this was a completely stuffed up cycle for me as an early ovulator, but for ladies with longer cycles then CD20 is np of course. My anxiety is around my OH work schedule as he's away 14 days out 28, and that has been a big prob for us :cry: And my whole cycle is only about 27 days.

will OH be around for ovulation? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks shmoo, yep this was a completely stuffed up cycle for me as an early ovulator, but for ladies with longer cycles then CD20 is np of course. My anxiety is around my OH work schedule as he's away 14 days out 28, and that has been a big prob for us :cry: And my whole cycle is only about 27 days.
> 
> will OH be around for ovulation? :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance: oh yes!!! :thumbup: happy days.

this is the happiest I've been on CD1 since I came off the pill :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks shmoo, yep this was a completely stuffed up cycle for me as an early ovulator, but for ladies with longer cycles then CD20 is np of course. My anxiety is around my OH work schedule as he's away 14 days out 28, and that has been a big prob for us :cry: And my whole cycle is only about 27 days.
> 
> will OH be around for ovulation? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: oh yes!!! :thumbup: happy days.
> 
> this is the happiest I've been on CD1 since I came off the pill :winkwink:Click to expand...

woohoo nice one babe :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,if you are happy lovely then so am I ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

I was on the subway this afternoon and saw an advertisement for a storage company in NYC....

"In my Father's house there are many rooms." John 14:2
then under that it read.....
Clearly Jesus was not a New Yorker. 


Funny.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I was on the subway this afternoon and saw an advertisement for a storage company in NYC....
> 
> "In my Father's house there are many rooms." John 14:2
> then under that it read.....
> Clearly Jesus was not a New Yorker.
> 
> 
> Funny.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Northstar, loving the pumpkin mania and :yipee: for cd1


----------



## dachsundmom

M...I noticed your temps are hanging in there too, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...I noticed your temps are hanging in there too, lol

Yeah goddammit :dohh:


----------



## shmoo75

oh ok girls I understand now.

Dmom - whats up with your cycle? temps are still up but getting :bfn:? if your not preggers hun I will hope that CD1 hurrys up for you. obviously I want to hear that you have a :bfp:

LL - I have everything crossed except my legs that you have a super sticky bean in there hun

AFM - had to use adjuster again this morning and temp has shot up but CBFM still saying Low and the OPK last night was a def - so :shrug: who knows what is going on with me. oh well time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Desperado167

Shmoo,that was def a temp rise,:happydance: ,I also had one this morning,and my cbfm is still on low but the lines on the test are def getting darker ,also my digi is still neg but lines are def darker on it ,:wacko:Such a pain in the butt but I would say if u have two more days rise ff will confirm ovulation Hun,I would keep up with dtd today and see wot tomorrow brings ,good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

Sadie your dog, is adorable. I love a dog with a few silvery bits around the nose. Aww! x


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo, I finally got my temp drop this morning! :happydance:

I can really call September dead now!!!!:happydance:

My chart was perfect and still no BFP.:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

That's the worst thing about charting :hugs:

Hell at least next cycle we will have NFI what our temps do after O :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Just wanted to drop in and say hello to you ladies!!!!:howdy: Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - I really hope that the ole hag bag hurrys up and visits you so you can get onto the new cycle. it really sucks that your chart was bang on perfect for being preggers and it didn't happen. sending:hugs::hugs: and :dust::dust: for now and the new cycle

Despie - :happydance: for temp rises but :growlmad: for CBFM and OPK's being Low & - really not on. I will def talk OH into DTD again tonight just to cover bases but, I will be really surprised if FF confirms O as only once before(in 2008 if you can check my previous charts on FF)have I O'd early and had a super short 21day cycle. The earliest I would expect to get a Peak on my CBFM is CD28 using the very last test stick last couple of cycles it hasn't picked up my Peak and, using OPK's I def had 2 surges so I know my body is trying to O and maybe my temps are picking up an early effort on my body's behalf. who knows at this point but, in a few weeks time I should know when I O.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Mer!

Sorry about the Vols yesterday...:cry:

Hope you are feeling great! :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> :wave: Mer!
> 
> Sorry about the Vols yesterday...:cry:
> 
> Hope you are feeling great! :hugs:

It was brutal watching it! I posted this on my FaceBook yesterday...
*Dear people in my neighborhood ...the screaming and profanity you hear coming from my house is NOT a domestic dispute...it's Keith and I watching the VOLS play ....* :haha: 
I am feeling good other than being so tired still. :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For those of you that still need it for September! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

USAFKnineWife said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Mer!
> 
> Sorry about the Vols yesterday...:cry:
> 
> Hope you are feeling great! :hugs:
> 
> It was brutal watching it! I posted this on my FaceBook yesterday...
> *Dear people in my neighborhood ...the screaming and profanity you hear coming from my house is NOT a domestic dispute...it's Keith and I watching the VOLS play ....* :haha:
> I am feeling good other than being so tired still. :sleep:Click to expand...

Obviously for me it was wonderful to see my Gators finally looking like a team again! :happydance:

I got double satisfaction watching DH cry as Ohio State took an ass beating from the Hurricanes....lol.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

USAFKnineWife How have you been? Been thinking of you...how are you feeling? I may be joining you soon :D waiting on confirmation on bloods tomorrow before saying it's official.

When is your scan to find out what you have in the oven?

HI EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: everyone! :hug:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies!! :hi:

I have a question about POAS. A while ago I bought a load of ICs from Amazon, One Step brand, both OPKs and Pregnancy tests. Well I have been trying to catch my surge during two cycles and I have never had a positive OPK, I am starting to think that my ICs just suck!! 

I have about 40 OPK strips left and I just feel like binning them!

I have bought the clearblue digital for the next time I POAS to catch my surge. 
Although I am not going to POAS this cycle, I want to have some good ones for the next time I decide to do so. Which ones do you recommend?

I think I have a very short surge as I can´t see a positive. Next time I try I will use FMU to see if that way I achieve something.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I have always had luck with the ICs; the digis just get too expensive for me.

A lot of women use the ICs until it looks close and then start the digis to save money.

I have heard that you can use the refill sticks for the CBFM with the digi test reader, meaning you wouldn't have to buy a whole new kit every cycle...Jodes would be the one to ask about that.


----------



## googly

Hi Sus, get the Wondfo ones... I did a little experiment this cycle and used my regular IC OPKs and the Wondfo ones - the latter picked up my surge 2 days earlier than the regular ones - and even when both were positive, the Wondfo was nearly twice as dark as the control line. I think they're WAY more sensitive :thumbup:

Also, they're cheap! I got these ones.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Dmom! I will ask Jodes about it. Yes they are a bit too expensive, I agree with you there.

It is so annoying! I had two cycles with ovulations and I have not managed to catch my surge! I don´t even get a positive on an OPK!!! Sucks!!

Did you say that FMU is what works for you? I tried few times a day but never FMU.

Well I am not using them this cycle so I have plenty time to think which ones to use.


----------



## dachsundmom

FMU is really all I use...


----------



## Sus09

googly said:


> Hi Sus, get the Wondfo ones... I did a little experiment this cycle and used my regular IC OPKs and the Wondfo ones - the latter picked up my surge 2 days earlier than the regular ones - and even when both were positive, the Wondfo was nearly twice as dark as the control line. I think they're WAY more sensitive :thumbup:
> 
> Also, they're cheap! Will find you the link of where I got mine... it was Amazon though.

Oh, thanks Googly!! I will have a browse for those Wondfo ones. It would be nice to detect my surge!


----------



## Sus09

I found the Wondfo, in Amazon as you said!


----------



## googly

I edited my post back there - these are the ones I got :thumbup:


----------



## googly

I also got the Wondfo hcg tests - remains to be seen whether they're any good - hooooopefully I'll get to test that out in a week or so :D


----------



## Sus09

Well if they give you a BFP then they are good ones :haha:

I will buy the whole lot from amazon!:haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Hey Sus, don't know if it matters, but I just realised I didn't get those exact ones/that supplier - THESE are the ones I got. Sorry!


----------



## Sus09

Oh thanks! Will have a look at those now. 

I am just doing my research now, for my November cycle, as I am having a cycle off due to my holidays in a week.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

LLbean said:


> USAFKnineWife How have you been? Been thinking of you...how are you feeling? I may be joining you soon :D waiting on confirmation on bloods tomorrow before saying it's official.
> 
> When is your scan to find out what you have in the oven?
> 
> HI EVERYONE!!!!!

Hey! I have been good besides being sick with allergies. Now I am just more tired than anything. That is fantastic! I knew you would be back with a bump soon! My next appointment is on October 4th. This will be our 3rd appointment and we will have another scan to determine the sex at that time. He said that if the little one wouldn't cooperate then..we could come back as many times as it took to get a good look. I am really anxious waiting...I just can't believe that I am already 12 weeks and we will find out so soon! At least it seems soon to me!


----------



## dachsundmom

So exciting Mer! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

dachsundmom said:


> So exciting Mer! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know right!!! At our last appointment a week or so ago; Keith finally got to go with me and we had another U/S and the baby was wriggling and kicking...I told him...Well that baby is for sure yours...It's already throwing a fit!!! :rofl: It was adorable. He did a quickie scan though and we didn't get a pic. But so far we have had one each time I have went.


----------



## Jodes2011

sus i'm waiting for my clearblue sticks to come and if they match i will let you know. I bought 20 for £10.00. I've been told by a lot of women on here they do work. Tracey don't you have the monitor and the clearblue digi? xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> sus i'm waiting for my clearblue sticks to come and if they match i will let you know. I bought 20 for £10.00. I've been told by a lot of women on here they do work. Tracey don't you have the monitor and the clearblue digi? xx

Yes and they are the same sticks ,I just realised that too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, if the sticks are the same, I'll order some sticks now...I think I still have the test reader.


----------



## LLbean

that is great!!!!

Can't wait to hear what you are having. I already know mine LOL (one of the perks of IVF)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> sus i'm waiting for my clearblue sticks to come and if they match i will let you know. I bought 20 for £10.00. I've been told by a lot of women on here they do work. Tracey don't you have the monitor and the clearblue digi? xx
> 
> Yes and they are the same sticks ,I just realised that too ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Excellent so i know i haven't wasted any money :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Does anyone have any experience of a psychic called Katherine (or Kafff?) on ebay?

I've just requested a reading. Yes, that is in spite of a) not believing in psychics and b) having received a Gail one which was obviously way out.

This TTC stuff really does mess with your head...


----------



## dachsundmom

Not familiar with that one...let me know what you think. I'm always in for a little fun, lol.


----------



## hugs3409

Not seen that one either, I just got a few off ebay, but she wasn't one of them. Mine are in my siggy, we shall see who is right and wrong lol. good luck with yours


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow Hugs that is interesting that they have all predicted a boy first!


----------



## Indigo77

Conina....What did Gail predict for you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Conina....What did Gail predict for you?

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
That woman is on my list!


----------



## Conina

Indigo77 said:


> Conina....What did Gail predict for you?

That I'd get my BFP in July! Maybe I just get REALLLLLY late positives :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Conina....What did Gail predict for you?
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> That woman is on my list!Click to expand...

:haha: why?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Conina....What did Gail predict for you?
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> That woman is on my list!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: why?Click to expand...

Her redo of my original said Sept, lol.

Technically, Sept is not dead for me bc I will OV again this month; but, right now, she's not my friend. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Ooh....We can be true bump buddies, then....:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ooh....We can be true bump buddies, then....:haha::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sandra sent me an email and said she'd be with me no later than today, lol.

I guess LL chased her down on FB on my behalf. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh....We can be true bump buddies, then....:haha::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sandra sent me an email and said she'd be with me no later than today, lol.
> 
> I guess LL chased her down on FB on my behalf. :haha:Click to expand...


Oh good! But, what a hag....she takes your money and then disappears...:growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I POAS'd this morning and managed to spray everywhere :blush:. Guess it's not just the menfolk who sprinkle when they tinkle.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see if I hear anything today, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

keekeesaurus said:


> I POAS'd this morning and managed to spray everywhere :blush:. Guess it's not just the menfolk who sprinkle when they tinkle.

:haha:

*Waves at everyone*

So, I'm 1 DPO today. And the waiting begins... Have I mentioned lately that I love my guy? I really love that man. Just had to say it. :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I POAS'd this morning and managed to spray everywhere :blush:. Guess it's not just the menfolk who sprinkle when they tinkle.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> *Waves at everyone*
> 
> So, I'm 1 DPO today. And the waiting begins... Have I mentioned lately that I love my guy? I really love that man. Just had to say it. :)Click to expand...

Awww! That's too cute :cry:. Hope he knows how lucky he is! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh....We can be true bump buddies, then....:haha::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sandra sent me an email and said she'd be with me no later than today, lol.
> 
> I guess LL chased her down on FB on my behalf. :haha:Click to expand...

Well I had to...LOL

I mean it is wrong to just leave you hanging...heck I would hunt her ass down if I had to :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> Well I had to...LOL
> 
> I mean it is wrong to just leave you hanging...heck I would hunt her ass down if I had to :haha:

Any real psychic would know you're going to hunt her ass down, and hide accordingly. :D

Also, keekeesaurus, yeah, he does. :)


----------



## hugs3409

I was thinking that too butterfly lol, guess we shall find out lol

love the new siggy LL


----------



## Conina

DH's work has just told him he has to go to England for a few days next week - right when I'm due to be O-ing :growlmad::gun::growlmad: Lets hope this cycle turns out to be like last time and I O unusually early...

In other news - I got my reading from Katherine today:-

Greetings Anne,

I warmly welcome you to this reading and look forward to opening your heart to the future of your family :)
In my practice of the beyond I call upon spiritual guides to infuse the search of the unknown with the mediums who can travel 
between the past, present and future.
Calling upon my spiritual partners I concentrate on the details of your name and birthdate to guide the spirits to the vessel
we are looking to learn of. Anne Rea flashes across the inside of my eyelids and a faint sillhoutte of a woman appears 
in my mind once the spirits have completed their search.

Now the spirits and entity are correctly infused I politely ask them what the future holds for your future pregnancies and family.
I close my eyes and allow the spirits to overcome me. They use their control to help concentrate my thoughts towards the facts
that they have seen and show me an entity concieved early in Febuary of 2012. 
It seems that your family will be complete with your little girl and new little boy. They also inform me that this entity will develop into
a strong and healthy boy of whom shall have a sibling.

I hope youlook forward to having 2 little children :)

Love and light

Katherine xxx

There's a lot of froth in there. And I don't totally understand when I'm due to conceive the girl, or does she think I already have one??

Also, is it just me, or is the use of the word "entity" really disturbing???


----------



## keekeesaurus

Conina said:


> DH's work has just told him he has to go to England for a few days next week - right when I'm due to be O-ing :growlmad::gun::growlmad: Lets hope this cycle turns out to be like last time and I O unusually early...
> 
> In other news - I got my reading from Katherine today:-
> 
> Greetings Anne,
> 
> I warmly welcome you to this reading and look forward to opening your heart to the future of your family :)
> In my practice of the beyond I call upon spiritual guides to infuse the search of the unknown with the mediums who can travel
> between the past, present and future.
> Calling upon my spiritual partners I concentrate on the details of your name and birthdate to guide the spirits to the vessel
> we are looking to learn of. Anne Rea flashes across the inside of my eyelids and a faint sillhoutte of a woman appears
> in my mind once the spirits have completed their search.
> 
> Now the spirits and entity are correctly infused I politely ask them what the future holds for your future pregnancies and family.
> I close my eyes and allow the spirits to overcome me. They use their control to help concentrate my thoughts towards the facts
> that they have seen and show me an entity concieved early in Febuary of 2012.
> It seems that your family will be complete with your little girl and new little boy. They also inform me that this entity will develop into
> a strong and healthy boy of whom shall have a sibling.
> 
> I hope youlook forward to having 2 little children :)
> 
> Love and light
> 
> Katherine xxx
> 
> There's a lot of froth in there. And I don't totally understand when I'm due to conceive the girl, or does she think I already have one??
> 
> Also, is it just me, or is the use of the word "entity" really disturbing???

Hi conina :hi: FXed that you ov early!
And I've read that reading several times and I don't know where the little girl comes into it *confused*. So is it a girl 'entity' that you'll conceive in Feb '12??? Or is that the little boy??? 
But yes, the word 'entity' _is _very disturbing!


----------



## Butterfly67

That is a bit confusing - on the one hand it seems to imply you already have a girl and on the other the boy conceived in Feb 2012 will have a sibling - so the girl after that?!


----------



## shmoo75

I agree the word entity is very disturbing. The reading is rather confusing maybe twins one of each? I also hope you O early.

AFM: I just got a High on my CBFM:happydance::happydance::happydance: let the :sex: fest begin:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina...I am under the impression that the psychic thinks you already have a little girl and the boy is the 2012 conception. :wacko:

Tell her your entity thinks she's drunk and you want your $ back.:haha:


----------



## Conina

Entity sounds a bit Rosemary's baby for my liking :devil: Although to be fair it was only about £3 so I can't really complain. Mind u, not much of a psychic who can't even see the present!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Entity sounds a bit Rosemary's baby for my liking :devil: Although to be fair it was only about £3 so I can't really complain. Mind u, not much of a psychic who can't even see the present!!

Hey, I've actually been stood up by a psychic, lol.

I'm pretty sure that's not a good sign.....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Entity sounds a bit Rosemary's baby for my liking :devil: Although to be fair it was only about £3 so I can't really complain. Mind u, not much of a psychic who can't even see the present!!
> 
> Hey, I've actually been stood up by a psychic, lol.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not a good sign.....:haha:Click to expand...

Still nothing from Sandra? Oh come on.... PESTER HER!


----------



## dachsundmom

I sent her 2 more emails, lol.

Now I am just waiting for a refund.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I sent her 2 more emails, lol.
> 
> Now I am just waiting for a refund.

wow yeah seriously, be done with her...this is ridiculous!


----------



## Conina

Maybe she's just reluctant to tell you you're expecting an entity...


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Maybe she's just reluctant to tell you you're expecting an entity...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> Maybe she's just reluctant to tell you you're expecting an entity...

Thanks. Coffee just spurted out my nose. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

If I normally OV around the same time every cycle and I am doing the every 48 hour rule, does anyone think OPKs are even necessary?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> If I normally OV around the same time every cycle and I am doing the every 48 hour rule, does anyone think OPKs are even necessary?

Maybe not if you are temping and can confirm O but otherwise I would have to carry on BDing ntil my latest possible O date. And also how will you know what dpo you are and when to test :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am still going to temp.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I am still going to temp.

Excellent, in that case, no, probably not.


----------



## NorthStar

Well this is a POAS thread so most people will say POAS :rofl:

I'm still going to POAS but I'm going to try and cut down to no more than 2 a day that's my compromise....


----------



## dachsundmom

It all just feels redundant, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

SuperAwesome said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Maybe she's just reluctant to tell you you're expecting an entity...
> 
> Thanks. Coffee just spurted out my nose. :DClick to expand...

I'm going to head over to 2WW and ask if coffee nose-spurting is a pregnancy sign.


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> I'm still going to POAS but I'm going to try and cut down to no more than 2 a day that's my compromise....

Junkie. 

*Pees on a stick*

What? 

:D


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> If I normally OV around the same time every cycle and I am doing the every 48 hour rule, does anyone think OPKs are even necessary?

Only if you want to pinpoint OD and see how long your surge is....
What if you get another slow rise like last cycle?
Would it bother you if FF doesn't give you crosshairs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If I normally OV around the same time every cycle and I am doing the every 48 hour rule, does anyone think OPKs are even necessary?
> 
> Only if you want to pinpoint OD and see how long your surge is....
> What if you get another slow rise like last cycle?
> Would it bother you if FF doesn't give you crosshairs?Click to expand...

FF won't give me x-hairs off of temps alone?


----------



## Indigo77

Not if you get a slow rise and it can't pinpoint the exact day...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Not if you get a slow rise and it can't pinpoint the exact day...

Ok the POAS starts on CD7.


----------



## Indigo77

Look at your last cycle, for example....OD could have been on CD10, 11 or even 12...based on temps alone...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Look at your last cycle, for example....OD could have been on CD10, 11 or even 12...based on temps alone...

Yes mam....lol :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I POAS Opk style last cycle and it just frustrated me since I never got a positive. I will try again this cycle, but honestly, if you BD and get your temp rise I think it is redundant. Now, I am all paranoid my LH is wack. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Almost 24 hours since a post on this thread :cry:

I'm having a large peach vodka and sprite and I don't give a damn lol :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Almost 24 hours since a post on this thread :cry:
> 
> I'm having a large peach vodka and sprite and I don't give a damn lol :haha::haha:

:hugs:

I start POAS in two days!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and BF gets his SA results on the afternoon I fly in to the UK for the BD session so it could all be a waste of time!!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Almost 24 hours since a post on this thread :cry:
> 
> I'm having a large peach vodka and sprite and I don't give a damn lol :haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I start POAS in two days!:haha:Click to expand...

OMG I will start on cd9


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then...I can't wait! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

You gonna POAS now then?! Someone needs to POAS soon :haha::haha: I think maybe Despie, jodie and indigo have had enough of POASing for the time being :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm at work, lol. I will POAS Sunday morning, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I POAS tonight, (opk) was negative, I'm not expecting to see a surge for another 2-3 days. But I POAS anyway.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, NS is POASing at least :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

See M? We're getting there, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

yeah i'm sick of the sight of those bloody things. I'm testing on the 1st October with indigo and not before :winkwink: Butterfly does your bf live in a different country to you? :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

My test isn't really photo worthy as it's an unambiguous negative, if I squint and squint I can see where the line would be (antibody strip).

Jodes I burned though almost 40 of them in my crappy September cycle, so I'm not so excited about POAS this time around :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> My test isn't really photo worthy as it's an unambiguous negative, if I squint and squint I can see where the line would be (antibody strip).
> 
> Jodes I burned though almost 40 of them in my crappy September cycle, so I'm not so excited about POAS this time around :wacko:

tell me about it i did 50 of the damn things (IC) and the digi's :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> yeah i'm sick of the sight of those bloody things. I'm testing on the 1st October with indigo and not before :winkwink: Butterfly does your bf live in a different country to you? :flower:

He's in london so once this cycle is over and I get back to the Uk things will be much easier :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> tell me about it i did 50 of the damn things (IC) and the digi's :wacko::wacko:

Oooft digis - you might as well pee on a £10 note.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

So the CBFM sticks work in the digis?


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> Oooft digis - you might as well pee on a £10 note.:wacko:

I'd do that if it would give me a BFP. :D


----------



## hugs3409

so I thought I would ask you experts opinion :)

I took these opk's today. The first pic I took the test at 10:30am and took the pic within 10 minutes. Its an answer and ic. The 2nd I too the bottom answer and frer at 11:30 am and took the pic also within 10 minutes. 

What do you ladies think??


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd say you need to get off of the forum and go get off! LOL


----------



## hugs3409

well since its only 1:20pm and my OH works almost an hour away from home, will have to wait until tonight. This charting this is soooo confusing lol. And my saliva test kit is not showing ferning ??? this is the first real stab I have had at temping etc..

thanks dmom


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> well since its only 1:20pm and my OH works almost an hour away from home, will have to wait until tonight. This charting this is soooo confusing lol. And my saliva test kit is not showing ferning ??? this is the first real stab I have had at temping etc..
> 
> thanks dmom

Your chart looks fine by my standards, lol. With the dip today and the positive OPKs, I think you will see a rise in the next day or two.

All is well.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

ty for looking and helping, much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

POASing every hour Hugs, that is dedication :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> So the CBFM sticks work in the digis?

yes they do indeed :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So the CBFM sticks work in the digis?
> 
> yes they do indeed :hugs:Click to expand...

Hmmmmm; guess I need to go to the store then. :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Butterfly67 said:


> POASing every hour Hugs, that is dedication :thumbup:

Well I didn't quite believe it lol, thats why I did it again. I have the saliva monitor and I have no ferning at all, my cervix is always too high for me to reach to test that, and my CM is still on the sticky/creamy side ???? IDK


----------



## NorthStar

Hugs I had a look at your chart, it looks like sexy time tonight lady :thumbup: and those opks are definitely positive!

Keep charting though, we want to see a few days of higher temps after this.

IDK if I'd chart, opk and ferning monitor, that is quite a lot of information, but it's good to try different methods and find out what works best for you. Mostly I just chart and throw in the POAS on runup to O.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...do you have Panarosa's web address? I haven't tried her yet and I need a little fun.


----------



## NorthStar

And hugs if you are worried about the CM being too thick go and choke down some Robitussin cough mix. Or apparently you can also get guafesnin in pill form you lucky lucky Americans.


----------



## Conina

I'm also POAS-ing but no smilie just yet. My bet is for tomorrow. Any advance on tomorrow? Anyone? Anyone???


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> I'm also POAS-ing but no smilie just yet. My bet is for tomorrow. Any advance on tomorrow? Anyone? Anyone???

I'll double down on that! :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

www.panrosareadings.com


----------



## hugs3409

NorthStar said:


> And hugs if you are worried about the CM being too thick go and choke down some Robitussin cough mix. Or apparently you can also get guafesnin in pill form you lucky lucky Americans.

NS what does that do? how much do you take? I was going to get pre-seed the other day, walgreens has it, but I didn't. should I? I normally don't have an issue with lubrication, but isn't that supposed to help? thanks


----------



## shmoo75

I'm POAS have been for days:haha::haha: CBFM in the mornings and since Wed OPKs 2-3times a day too:haha::haha: Wed I got my 1st High for this cycle on CBFM and my OPKs are still - but getting stronger so hopefully in a couple of days I will get a Peak on the CBFM(will be the first time since April!! My last couple of cycles have been too long for it to pick up my Peak)and my temps and OPks will follow suit accordingly.


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> www.panrosareadings.com

Thank you and ordered, lol.


----------



## hugs3409

I was going to get a used CBFM on ebay, but I can't afford one lol.

Awesome dmom, can't wait to hear what she says for you. I got my reading the day after I paid for it lol, but says within 3 days.


----------



## NorthStar

hugs3409 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> And hugs if you are worried about the CM being too thick go and choke down some Robitussin cough mix. Or apparently you can also get guafesnin in pill form you lucky lucky Americans.
> 
> NS what does that do? how much do you take? I was going to get pre-seed the other day, walgreens has it, but I didn't. should I? I normally don't have an issue with lubrication, but isn't that supposed to help? thanksClick to expand...

Take 2 teaspoons twice a day around O time, it's not for lubrication, its for making the CM thinner and more sperm friendly (because you said your CM was creamy rather than EWCM). It's just an extra thing you can add (if you like) which might help, and it costs next to nothing (I use the supermarket own brand of guafesnin cough syrup, but don't take it very much cos it tastes really bad :haha:). Stop taking it when you get your O/temp rise.

Have never used pre-seed lube, but plenty of other people have though so someone else should be able to advise you on that one.


----------



## NorthStar

hugs3409 said:


> I was going to get a used CBFM on ebay, but I can't afford one lol.
> 
> Awesome dmom, can't wait to hear what she says for you. I got my reading the day after I paid for it lol, but says within 3 days.

I think once you get the hang of temping that should be enough to help track your cycle without needing a CBFM.


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/crude/fly-swatter.gif


----------



## hugs3409

thanks NS I will add that to my list for the store tonight :)


----------



## hugs3409

how is this whooooot whoooot


----------



## hugs3409

awwww my smiley got cut off grrrrrr, there is a smile there I swear :)


----------



## Indigo77

Which line is the control line in the pic to the right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Which line is the control line in the pic to the right?

There isn't a control line, per se, on a digi...one line is LH and the other is an estrogen line.

The LH is the darker line on a positive digi.


----------



## Indigo77

Why would estrogen be measured?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's the comparison for the FP vs. LP stage of the cycle, but I'm not 100% sure.

I've always heard never to try and read the sticks bc they will vary from woman to woman and cycle to cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

Then why does everyone read the sticks? :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

oh ok, so don't go by the one with the lines? no problem, the smiley was there. time to :sex: nightie night all


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Then why does everyone read the sticks? :haha:

The same reason people stop to look at a car wreck on the interstate or stand outside and watch the neighbors get hauled away in an ambulance; ya just can't help it. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Have fun, Hugs!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...get of the net! LOL


----------



## Viking15

So, POAS opk style just now and barely a line. No line yesterday. I got a big temp dip this morning. Where's my LH? So confused. What should I be worrying about?


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> So, POAS opk style just now and barely a line. No line yesterday. I got a big temp dip this morning. Where's my LH? So confused. What should I be worrying about?

When will you update your chart?

When did you start testing?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo, when I look at it, it is up to date. I just plugged in this morning's -opk, though. I started testing yesterday. I didn't have a lot of opk's left this month so I only tested once yesterday. My previous LH surges haven't been super short. But last cycle I didn't get any +opks either :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Indigo, when I look at it, it is up to date. I just plugged in this morning's -opk, though. I started testing yesterday. I didn't have a Loy of opk's left this month so I only tested once yesterday. My previous LH surges haven't been super short. But last cycle I didn't get any +opks either :nope:

I would go by the temps and not your tests. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Did you record all your tests on your chart?


----------



## Viking15

Yes. I only have two more with me. I'm on the road for 6 days. I spent the entire day on an airplane yesterday. I suppose I should have tested late yesterday, but I didn't know I'd get that temp drop this morning. I thought I might run out. No BD this cycle any way, but I just wanted to monitor what is up since I didn't get a +opk last cycle either. :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Looks like I lost the bet with myself - no smilie for me yet. More BD tonight hopefully, however


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## shmoo75

The CBFM monitors Estrogen and LH as, Estrogen levels rise a few days before your LH does. Supposed to make it more accurate and show you more fertile days.


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Dmom did you get your reading yet???

Still got a smiley today :) back to :sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Dmom did you get your reading yet???
> 
> Still got a smiley today :) back to :sex:

Not yet, lol.


----------



## hugs3409

oh boy, hopefully tomorrow. I just got my last one and final one haha from Ruby. Oh boy, its completely opposite as the rest. 

Bfp2011/conceive2011/birth2012 November with a girl
Bfp 2013/conceive2013/birth2014 August with a boy 

hmmmmm we shall see


----------



## Indigo77

I find it interesting that no one gets a negative prediction like....You will never have a child...

No one even gets a somewhat negative prediction like.....You won't be pregnant until this time next year...


----------



## dachsundmom

None of mine have been right; Indigo's DH said 2012, so we'll see.

I don't think I have it in me to keep doing this for 2012, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I find it interesting that no one gets a negative prediction like....You will never have a child...
> 
> No one even gets a somewhat negative prediction like.....You won't be pregnant until this time next year...

Grace has gotten two; one said she didn't see another LO at all and the other said, no time in the near future.:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that no one gets a negative prediction like....You will never have a child...
> 
> No one even gets a somewhat negative prediction like.....You won't be pregnant until this time next year...
> 
> Grace has gotten two; one said she didn't see another LO at all and the other said, no time in the near future.:growlmad:Click to expand...


From who? Those are the ones I want to read for me!


----------



## Indigo77

2012 = ivf


----------



## Indigo77

None of LL's were right and she got a load of readings...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I find it interesting that no one gets a negative prediction like....You will never have a child...
> 
> No one even gets a somewhat negative prediction like.....You won't be pregnant until this time next year...
> 
> Grace has gotten two; one said she didn't see another LO at all and the other said, no time in the near future.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From who? Those are the ones I want to read for me!Click to expand...

I will ask her when she comes on tomorrow; she had given me the names, but they were phone psychics and I couldn't call from work.


----------



## LLbean

yeah none of mine got it...well a couple got the July one but it ended up in an MC so....


----------



## Butterfly67

Erm, who is Grace lol? :blush: Am also interested in someone who gives realistic readings...


----------



## LLbean

Here were all of mine...I guess I can't rule out the June ones yet if this one takes a few days longer to deliver ;-)



Predictions for baby GIRL (7):

1. Psychic Star:conceive October 2011,
2. BabyLove:find out/conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012,
3. Gail/Psychic123: November conception 2012 birth ...
4. Yona: Happening soon but did not give specific month
5. Sandra: September for a conception, born around the month of May of next year , and im drawn to the very end as they keep telling me the 31st.
6. Katrina: October/November conception
7. Jenny BFP December



Predictions for baby baby BOY (1)

1. Cherri22:JUNE birth/conceive/find out in
2. Gail/Psychic123: But this is for a second baby! conceived June 2013, and a 2014 birth



Predictions for Twins(1)

1. Suzanne predicting twins for November 2011 conception


----------



## shmoo75

:happydance::happydance::happydance: i am so freakin' happy right now!!!!! I GOT A PEAK ON MY CBFM THIS MORNING:happydance::happydance::happydance: I have put OH on :sex: alert for tonight and the next 3 nights. That should cover me!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Shmoo,:happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance:Great news hun:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Got to love those peaks!


----------



## googly

Good news Shmoo! Always good when you finally get to that point..


----------



## shmoo75

Well, I am def leading up to O as had a + OPK and, my mood changed dramatically as in the slightest thing OH did or didn't do I was like :grr::gun::ninja::grr::gun::ninja::grr: inside tried not to show but some did leak out. Have sent him and DD off to his Mum and Dad's for a few hours so I can let my mood work its way out whilst doing some housework!!! Need to be sweetness and light to OH or, no :sex: for me!!! I find my moods are always worse when I am about to O:haha::haha: Oh the joys!!!


----------



## hugs3409

is it too much to :sex: pm, am then pm again? I wanted to get him again tonight, however not sure if its worth it due to :spermy: count I know :spermy: decreases if doing it too much, but never really knew how much it decreases or anything. I feel like a young girl just starting out and knowing nothing about any of this lol, ummmm nope 36 almost 37 with 2 kids already, but did none of this stuff with either of them, it just happened lol. 

What do you think?


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs maybe tonight but not tomorrow morning and again tomorrow night. Not sure as no expert by any means. Have you tried googling? I know they need to have so many hours inbetween if low sperm count to build up but, can't remember how many hrs it is hun.


----------



## hugs3409

as far as I know he doesn't have a low sperm count. But we BD Friday night, Saturday morning and Saturday night, cause I got a smiley on cb digi on Friday. I will google and see what I find, I am curious, so maybe since it will be 24 hours from last BD for tonight, that they build up and get more in there searching for eggy :) 

Will the docs do a SA just for the heck of it or only if something is wrong?


----------



## hugs3409

Well not sure what to type in the search bar lol, when I put "will having sex too often decrease sperm count" I basically got a no, however it just talks about having it every other day or whatever, but can't find anything that says anything about going so often like that. IDK


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-25_08-18-42_839.jpg

CD7 OPK....SMU

It's going to be another early OV, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...the new info seems to suggest that every other day is ideal...but there is a lot of conflicting info on it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-25_08-18-42_839.jpg
> 
> CD7 OPK....SMU
> 
> It's going to be another early OV, lol.

Am so jealous ,that's amazing :hugs::hugs:Happy for u Hun,:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - why don't you aim to do every night startying with the night you get a near +OPK until you get a right on -OPK? Surely that will be 4/5 nights on the trot max and, with 24hrs between each session surely his:spermy:would of built up enough in that time.

DMom - you and me both with an early O. Well, CD21ish for me is early. Here's to lots and lots of :sex: for at least the 3 of us.

AFM - Well, I am def leading up to O as had a + OPK and, my mood changed dramatically as in the slightest thing OH did or didn't do I was like :grr::gun::ninja::grr::gun::ninja::grr: inside tried not to show but some did leak out. Have sent him and DD off to his Mum and Dad's for a few hours so I can let my mood work its way out whilst doing some housework!!! Need to be sweetness and light to OH or, no :sex: for me!!! I find my moods are always worse when I am about to O:haha::haha: Oh the joys!!!


----------



## shmoo75

just found my 2009 pocket diary and looked at November which, is the mth I conceived my DD and checked when I DTD according to my High's and Peaks and here it is:

CD19 - High :sex:
CD20 - High :sex:
CD21 - High :sex:
CD22 - High
CD23 - High :sex:
CD24 - High
CD25 - High :sex:
CD26 - High :sex:
CD27 - High
CD28 - High :sex:
CD29 - Peak :sex:
CD30 - Peak
CD31 - High
CD32 - Low
CD33 - Low :sex:
and on CD42 I got my :bfp:

I haven't been recording it my pocket diary with regards to this cycle as it is all on FF but, at some point tonight I will transfer the data so far into my diary. Will be interesting to see if this cycle I get lucky and if so compare with my cycle in Nov'09


----------



## dachsundmom

DH and I haven't even DTD yet...we'll start tonight, I don't think I'll OV before CD10; I carry a surge for a few days.

I would love to OV around CD12-13, but that's a fantasy, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - I too wish the same thing as would be good to have a normal cycle for once.


----------



## LLbean

Go Dmom GO!!!!

Schmoo...CONGRATS and GET BUSY

Despie HUGS

Hugs just do what feels right


----------



## Indigo77

Shmoo...Enjoy the bonking....

Hugs...don't do it more than every 24 hours....every 36- 48 hours if you can manage it...

B.....R u sticking with the plan? 

I am now thinking that since it's early, your surge may change, too (be shorter).....so is every 36 hours doable? Plus, I want you to get some morning swimmers in there for a change....:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I seem to remember someone posting some stats on this forum about :spermy: count and (now this is from memory so could be wrong) without any action for 2 days before the count was 20m but then with action 1 day before is was 5m. Now as I say, that is going by memory and as I am an old woman that could be wrong :haha::haha:

B, shame on the early O again but hopefully will get the cycle over with quicker and more chances etc :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Yay!!! Smilie OPK!! :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Conina

We've been DTD every other day since last week, gonna try again tonight...


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> We've been DTD every other day since last week, gonna try again tonight...

Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have u settled well in your new house?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Desperado167 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> We've been DTD every other day since last week, gonna try again tonight...
> 
> Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have u settled well in your new house?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Great thanks, it's sooooo nice to have a bit more space! It took the cat a wee bit longer but she's happy enough now (except for a few Mexican stand-offs with the cat next door :haha::haha:)


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> We've been DTD every other day since last week, gonna try again tonight...
> 
> Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have u settled well in your new house?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Great thanks, it's sooooo nice to have a bit more space! It took the cat a wee bit longer but she's happy enough now (except for a few Mexican stand-offs with the cat next door :haha::haha:)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:Well hope that space will be filled soon with a :baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Guys, I don't see every 36 hours working until after Wed when DD leaves for the wedding; by that time it will be too late...

So call it, starting today, every 48 or every 24 hours? Yes, I am starting to panic again, lol. :blush:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Guys, I don't see every 36 hours working until after Wed when DD leaves for the wedding; by that time it will be too late...
> 
> So call it, starting today, every 48 or every 24 hours? Yes, I am starting to panic again, lol. :blush:

every 48


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Guys, I don't see every 36 hours working until after Wed when DD leaves for the wedding; by that time it will be too late...
> 
> So call it, starting today, every 48 or every 24 hours? Yes, I am starting to panic again, lol. :blush:

Am not gonna lie to you I wud bd every 24 hours I just cant wait for every 48 hours ,would be freaking out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Gonna have to go with the 48 hours - don't panic!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Don't panic. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Indigo77

T....How long were your cycles before the MC?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....How long were your cycles before the MC?

31-33 days and I hated it being so long ,I would do anything to get them back now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hopefully, this cycle will be shorter....and the next one back to normal...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Don't panic. What's the worst that can happen?

I need to keep telling myself this...


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....How long were your cycles before the MC?
> 
> 31-33 days and I hated it being so long ,I would do anything to get them back now ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

I had a totally disappointing temp this morning... I feel a pumpkin coming on... :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

DM - try 48 hours this cycle and don't panic! Easier said than done I know :hugs: but well we've all tried the 24 hour thing on previous cycles, and it wasn't really a roaring success AND it has caused every single one of us stress, so just think of it as trying something different this month? An experiment in the name of science...:thumbup:

T :hugs: wishing you a speedy end to a crappy cycle and graduation to the pumpkin gang soon.


----------



## shmoo75

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....How long were your cycles before the MC?
> 
> 31-33 days and I hated it being so long ,I would do anything to get them back now ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

My cycles were 40+ days before my 1st MC and haven't really changed since my 2nd MC and also having my DD hasn't made them any shorter. I think my current cycle is an exception as I don't normally get a Peak before CD28. Being pg can really mess with your body sometimes no matter for how short a time you were pregnant. I have my fx that you get a super sticky bean really soon hun. :dust: and :hugs: coming your way.


----------



## dachsundmom

Every 48 it is, but we will only get maybe 2 BDs in before the stupid, stupid, useless egg decides to hatch. :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Every 48 it is, but we will only get maybe 2 BDs in before the stupid, stupid, useless egg decides to hatch. :growlmad:

Would love to do the 48 hours but I always really panic ,well done on making the decision ,now u can relax ,yeah rite ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

shmoo75 said:


> Hugs - why don't you aim to do every night startying with the night you get a near +OPK until you get a right on -OPK? Surely that will be 4/5 nights on the trot max and, with 24hrs between each session surely his:spermy:would of built up enough in that time.

thats what I was thinking, however him being a man is trying to get it anytime he can lol. I just wasn't sure if it would be a bad thing or not lol. thanks


----------



## Desperado167

Shmoo,thanks lovely ,:hugs:Gosh your cycles are really long too ,bit of a pain isnt it ,was hoping mine would settle down soon ,hopefully next month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Every 48 it is, but we will only get maybe 2 BDs in before the stupid, stupid, useless egg decides to hatch. :growlmad:
> 
> Would love to do the 48 hours but I always really panic ,well done on making the decision ,now u can relax ,yeah rite ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ummmm, I am pretty sure I'll be in a panic tomorrow wondering if we should DTD again; please don't let me cave!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

OK I'm banning the bonking for tomorrow:ban::nope::growlmad:

Tell N - He Shall Not Pass :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> OK I'm banning the bonking for tomorrow:ban::nope::growlmad:
> 
> Tell N - He Shall Not Pass :rofl::rofl::rofl:

He just doesn't understand this cycle...:haha:

In his mind, more=better for TTC.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> OK I'm banning the bonking for tomorrow:ban::nope::growlmad:
> 
> Tell N - He Shall Not Pass :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> He just doesn't understand this cycle...:haha:
> 
> In his mind, more=better for TTC.Click to expand...

:::sex::grr:


----------



## NorthStar

Well we've tried the 24 hourly thing, it was a bit pants, so it's time to try a lower key approach. Hell remember I did it 4 times in 48 hours, that was insane, won't be doing that again :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Well we've tried the 24 hourly thing, it was a bit pants, so it's time to try a lower key approach. Hell remember I did it 4 times in 48 hours, that was insane, won't be doing that again :nope:

Yes, but I also remember the pride you had about still being able to do it...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

True, I was high fiving myself and everything, that was back in the days of PMA.

Also now I'm more educated about this TTC malarkey, I know that less can be more.


----------



## hugs3409

I will feed your POAS appetite :)

What do we think? Have not O'd yet that I could tell :)


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....Where is your opk? 

We need to see your progression, too...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hugs...your first cd20 and your cd21 look pretty close....


----------



## dachsundmom

I only POAS once a day...my surges are long enough, so I don't fear missing them.


----------



## hugs3409

Indigo77 said:


> Hugs...your first cd20 and your cd21 look pretty close....

what do you think about todays? I guess it might still be a day or so before O? I got a temp spike today, does that mean anything?


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs...your first cd20 and your cd21 look pretty close....
> 
> what do you think about todays? I guess it might still be a day or so before O? I got a temp spike today, does that mean anything?Click to expand...

I think there is a possibility you OV yesterday or early today and today's test caught the tail end of your surge.


----------



## hugs3409

hmmmm ok, maybe I was so busy yesterday I didn't notice or it happened during the night? possibly?

I will do another test tomorrow and see if its still positive, but :sex: tonight just incase :)

My surges don't seem to be but 2 days or so :)


----------



## Indigo77

I think today's is negative and that you probably ovulated yesterday or last night.

Yes, I would BD again tonight, just in case.

In fact, FF has changed their protocol and now recommends BDing on the day after ovulation....Just in case...

_Day After Ovulation: For the sake of completeness we have included the day after ovulation data. The probability of conception on this day is very small, but because data is entered once a day, the ovulation day is only estimated within a one day accuracy which could make the day after ovulation more relevant than theoretically determined.
_


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, you are totally making use of your free VIP days, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

This is my last day!

I read a few stories and putzed around the site, but it still doesn't let you do certain things....:growlmad:

Who is watching _Boardwalk Empire_ tonight on HBO?


----------



## Indigo77

What's with that big rise, Brooke? Did you have the heat on last night? Was your OPK darker today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never seen it.

So the day before and day after are the 'it' days now?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What's with that big rise, Brooke? Did you have the heat on last night?

It's got to be an outlier; no heat or anything out of the ordinary. It really threw me too.

It is adjusted bc I let myself sleep until 7:30 on Sundays...It was 97.76, I adjusted down.

There is no way I could have OV that early; if that's the case, this cycle is done and I am going to get my tubes tied.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You probably are a double ovulator...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I've never seen it.
> 
> So the day before and day after are the 'it' days now?

If you ovulate on CD10, yes...Do you think you will?

I think you should take the soy later next time if no BFP....CD5-9... 

We want to give you a later ovulation....

I will take mine on CD1-5....I need an earlier OD...

How much did you take? Sorry if u already told me...

What do you think?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You probably are a double ovulator...:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I need to get log on to a research database and really check that one out; maybe that will be my project tomorrow.


----------



## dachsundmom

If you have the patience to sort through it all, Medline is pulling some very interesting journal articles referencing OV...some are for sheep and horses, but the ones I am finding are pretty good.


----------



## Indigo77

Medline?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've never seen it.
> 
> So the day before and day after are the 'it' days now?
> 
> If you ovulate on CD10, yes...Do you think you will?
> 
> I think you should take the soy later next time if no BFP....CD5-9...
> 
> We want to give you a later ovulation....
> 
> I will take mine on CD1-5....I need an earlier OD...
> 
> How much did you take? Sorry if u already told me...
> 
> What do you think?Click to expand...

I think CD1-5 is really good for you. :thumbup:

I took 80,80,120,120,160

I think my OV will be CD9-10. Damn.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Medline?

It's a research database like Lexis Nexis or Academic Search Complete; you should have access through your local library's website or even Miami's.


----------



## Butterfly67

Not sure if this help or just makes things more confusing...

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/abstaining.html

I got 5 free days VIP too! Need to decide what to do with it... I sense a bit of chart hopping going on maybe check out those who took soy and got a bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Hugs ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Well done huni on those opks,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hugs - looks like we're cycle buddies! 

I was doing the 48 hour thing until the smilie came through, now we're going to try consecutive nights, until DH goes away tomorrow am.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Not sure if this help or just makes things more confusing...
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/abstaining.html
> 
> I got 5 free days VIP too! Need to decide what to do with it... I sense a bit of chart hopping going on maybe check out those who took soy and got a bfp :thumbup:

So when am I supposed to have sex?! :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Ummm let me recap, so if I want to get pregnant, I should have sex....?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-26_06-08-24_313.jpg

CD8, SMU....a little lighter than yesterday, but I still think it will be positive by Wednesday.

I have never used this brand before, so I am not really sure how dark they will get.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if this help or just makes things more confusing...
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/abstaining.html
> 
> I got 5 free days VIP too! Need to decide what to do with it... I sense a bit of chart hopping going on maybe check out those who took soy and got a bfp :thumbup:
> 
> So when am I supposed to have sex?! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm, good question - what were N's SA results?! If not so brilliant then i will change my vote to every day :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-26_06-08-24_313.jpg
> 
> CD8, SMU....a little lighter than yesterday, but I still think it will be positive by Wednesday.
> 
> I have never used this brand before, so I am not really sure how dark they will get.

Were these the ones you got from the UK? I didn;t think mine had LH written on them but thought I had better get one out to check so then I had to POAS - and yes green but no LH written on - but anyway I don't normally get *quite *as dark as the control on those.


----------



## dachsundmom

These came from Amazon, the brand name says 'babi.'

N's SA was fine. Well, it was at one time, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

As I POASed I might as well post it...


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> As I POASed I might as well post it...
> 
> View attachment 270501

That's the brand that I have (I get 2-3 days of a light line and up to 48 hours of a proper dark line) my test looks quite like Dmom's with SMU this morning, I'll POAS again later on today cos I'd quite like to get my positive today and be done with this whole business by Wed.

If I have to spend D's whole time off waiting to O like last time :nope: :cry: I will not be a happy camper. But feeling reasonably hopeful, right now, only thing I've taken in past 30 days is folic acid (+ a few vitamin b's but then I panicked and stopped, I will start them again after O).


----------



## hugs3409

Desperado - thanks babes

Conina - would be cool to be testing hcg together as well :) is your surge beginning or ending? I will test later, but I have a feeling mine is over now. last month I only got 2 days of pos, this month 3. 

But I think my cycles are off because of the d&c I had, is that possible? Cause FF has my pos opk days this week and has me as starting AF on October 8, but being that I just OV, I think it will happen earlier if I don't become PG.


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks for the read Butterfly, interesting ;)


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm debating POAS tomorrow. Yesterday, at 7DPO, I had a little pale, pale pink spotting. I've never experienced any pre AF bleeding - certainly not this early. 

Argh! What a roller-coaster this all is.


----------



## Conina

hugs3409 said:


> Desperado - thanks babes
> 
> Conina - would be cool to be testing hcg together as well :) is your surge beginning or ending? I will test later, but I have a feeling mine is over now. last month I only got 2 days of pos, this month 3.
> 
> But I think my cycles are off because of the d&c I had, is that possible? Cause FF has my pos opk days this week and has me as starting AF on October 8, but being that I just OV, I think it will happen earlier if I don't become PG.

Hugs - I've only been using the digis and I got my smilie yesterday. Normally i only get one positive smilie - when I used the line ones they were positive for about 5 days!!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so which would you believe out of these opk's today???? hmmmmmm
and of course progression, though its not really progression, they all look the same to me except the 2 on cd20 lol


----------



## Butterfly67

cd21 looks the darkest from my angle hugs :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

yeah but out of today's test, which would you believe. when I pulled the stick out of the digi, there was only the one line. I know you can't go by that, however since getting the smiley's that 2nd blue line was nice and dark and now its gone. I don't know if I should put today down as a pos or neg??


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh hang on a moment, those tests are different to the cheapies that I use so I don't actually know how to read them sorry hugsy!


----------



## hugs3409

No problem Butterfly, I have a frer one I can do as well if you think that its just because those are the cheapies which they are lol and maybe they are just becoming positive, but its just weird lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm not so sure about those internet cheapies. They seem to require too much guesswork.

But for what it's worth, they apparently taste good. I just peed on one (I'm 8DPO - I was going to wait until tomorrow but...argh...I can't!), then dropped it on the bathroom floor. The dog swooped in, snatched it up, and ate that sucker!

Yes, ladies. The dog ate my pee stick.


----------



## hugs3409

They must taste good then lol, I forget who it was, but someone else on here wrote about her dog stealing hers and eating it too. Is it a female dog? I know they will steal your undies and eat the crotch out. TMI but its true ugh and gross.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yup, she's a girl dog. She's never shown much interested in my underwear, but she has an inexplicable penchant for empty toilet paper rolls.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly's dog ate her HPT!

Wooly! :cry:


----------



## hugs3409

grrrrrr frer is positive too, oh well I think I am covered either way lol


----------



## hugs3409

SuperAwesome said:


> Yup, she's a girl dog. She's never shown much interested in my underwear, but she has an inexplicable penchant for empty toilet paper rolls.

When I was growing up I had a dog that would just tear them up. Of course if they were left laying on the floor lol. ooops, I learned that lesson pretty darn quick lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...you already ovulated.


----------



## hugs3409

lol ok, I will give it up now, sowwy :)

but just so I know, what would be the reason for pos tests still?

Should I mark FF as + or - ?


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> lol ok, I will give it up now, sowwy :)
> 
> but just so I know, what would be the reason for pos tests still?

I had a cycle where I carried a surge for 4 phucking days, lol. I was sick about it.

You are having a longer surge and I would just go by the temps. I stopped testing after my second positive OPK for this reason; I went nuts, lol.

Although, Indigo has made me promise to test the entire surge this cycle, so don't apologize...I'll be in the same place in about 2 days. :haha::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

lol ok


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly's dog ate her HPT!
> 
> Wooly! :cry:

It's been two weeks and two days since we last heard from her ,:cry::cry:Miss you wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Where is she?? anyone know?


----------



## Indigo77

The left line is darker than the right line.

What does that mean with FRERs?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs...you already ovulated.

Looking at your chart u ovulated Hun on cd21 ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The control line is the line on the right side. 

Her test is positive.


----------



## Conina

Did I say that I only get one smilie? Cos I just got a second one. And DH is already complaining about being tired!!


----------



## hugs3409

Conina, sounds like a shopping day to me. I would go get something sexy and cute and entice him tonight :)


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Did I say that I only get one smilie? Cos I just got a second one. And DH is already complaining about being tired!!

There's a sale on in Anne summers :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Conina

You're forgetting the time difference, shops are all closed. I'll just have to improvise :haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

sorry forgot about the time difference, but I am sure you can figure something out. glgl :)


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> lol ok, I will give it up now, sowwy :)
> 
> but just so I know, what would be the reason for pos tests still?
> 
> I had a cycle where I carried a surge for 4 phucking days, lol. I was sick about it.
> 
> You are having a longer surge and I would just go by the temps. I stopped testing after my second positive OPK for this reason; I went nuts, lol.
> 
> Although, Indigo has made me promise to test the entire surge this cycle, so don't apologize...I'll be in the same place in about 2 days. :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

I think it depends on the brand of OPK you have as well - from my experiments last month! On one brand I had a 4-day surge, on the other brand it was more like 1.5 days. The two in combo were quite useful actually, the first signalled the onset, the second gave the peak :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Which brands did you use?


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I say that I hate FR or Answer brand OPKs! Those are the ones that gave me the long surge from Hell.


----------



## googly

The Wondfo were the 4-day surge (quite skinny sticks with dark green handles), the others (1.5 day peak) I don't know the brand, I think just a generic IC OPK (thicker sticks with lighter green handles).


----------



## shmoo75

my OPK tonight was lighter than this mornings and, I got my 2nd Peak on my CBFM this morning too. I was so excited about getting a possible temp dip today I kept waking up:dohh::haha: also a police helicoptor hovering around my area at 1:30am this morning did not help my sleep! 

Looks like there is going to be a few of us poas HPT style at about the same time this cycle getting all excitied already:haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Can I say that I hate FR or Answer brand OPKs! Those are the ones that gave me the long surge from Hell.

FR and Answer is what is giving me a longer surge too, the CB digi is done already and the IC's are iffy lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-26_17-10-58_490.jpg

Just so you guys can see, this is why I use FMU or SMU on an OPK...my afternoon/evening tests will not pick up a damned thing, unless I have already started a surge.

I've never missed on by testing in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Jesus, now I am worrying that my surge is missing.:wacko:

See NS, it's not just you! :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Sweet Jesus, now I am worrying that my surge is missing.:wacko:
> 
> See NS, it's not just you! :winkwink:

Oh thank god I feel better now, I had a proper line (not pos but a line def) this morning and nothing tonight - it's not just ME!!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus, now I am worrying that my surge is missing.:wacko:
> 
> See NS, it's not just you! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh thank god I feel better now, I had a proper line (not pos but a line def) this morning and nothing tonight - it's not just ME!!!:flower:Click to expand...

Nope...we're weird together! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes you are...:haha:


----------



## cebethel

Dollar store opk's were awesome to use! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls, well I'll be POAS too :) Does anyone know if the stim meds would affect the OPK? I was going to get some OPKs today but then I thought about it and I honestly have no clue if it affects OPK's...anyone know?


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls, well I'll be POAS too :) Does anyone know if the stim meds would affect the OPK? I was going to get some OPKs today but then I thought about it and I honestly have no clue if it affects OPK's...anyone know?

:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

No idea. :shrug: 

POAS and find out! :haha:

Watch..you'll get knocked up...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...just piss on anything, except Despie's rabbits!


----------



## crystal443

I'll get some and POAS anyway. I've got nothing better to do now:shrug: 

If I get knocked up Indigo..stars would have had to align, angels would have to be singing, cows mooing, dogs barking, fireworks, alot would have to happen :haha::haha: can alsways have fun trying though:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

So, when r u pissing?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Yes...just piss on anything, except Despie's rabbits!

Ok I'll stay away from the rabbits:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## crystal443

As soon as DH gets home with the car and then I gotta go buy some:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Call him and tell him to shake a leg....:haha:

Brooke...Have you been holding it? You too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Call him and tell him to shake a leg....:haha:
> 
> Brooke...Have you been holding it? You too!

No...I have never gotten a night surge without a morning surge first. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

He can come anytime, there's no one at the school..he's such a chicken like that!! I'm saying :finger: to work today..I've got more important things like POAS:thumbup:

DMom- I can't call you Brooke its a bit creepy..I feel like I'm talking to my DD but here's some :dust::dust::dust::dust: manifest and make that pumkin baby!!


----------



## Indigo77

I forgot to toss the OPK...DH walked into the bathroom and saw it and got excited for a few seconds...He really, really wants a kid!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Call him and tell him to shake a leg....:haha:
> 
> Brooke...Have you been holding it? You too!
> 
> No...I have never gotten a night surge without a morning surge first. :haha:Click to expand...

So what? This is just for fun. We're not looking for anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I forgot to toss the OPK...DH walked into the bathroom and saw it and got excited for a few seconds...He really, really wants a kid!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

DH just called...he can't come till lunch time:grr::grr: I'm going to buy HPT's too that'll teach him to move his butt when I tell him too:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you a single car family?


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to toss the OPK...DH walked into the bathroom and saw it and got excited for a few seconds...He really, really wants a kid!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Poor Mr.Indigo, my DH is like that too..I think he wants another more then I do sometimes..he got all teary when I said we were going to cancel.


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Are you a single car family?

Yep...I work from a home office and he drops the kids at school and picks them up if I don't need the car. I keep the car if I need it, but he needed it this morning because he had to go to both campus' and check on the servers and that's when I zone out of his conversation:dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, no! Poor Mr. Crystal...It's just 1 cycle...:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mr. Crystal....I think we like you! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, my night temp was 97.38, this means I might have a dip in the morning and a positive OPK.

DH is out tonight and we only DTD last night...yes, I am starting to panic. LOL

Do I wait up for him or hope this isn't it and go for it tomorrow night?

Someone please tell me to stick to the 48 hour rule!


----------



## sadie

My OH had great sperm after a 36 hour pause. I wouldnt want you to miss your window of opportunity. If he has strong sperm, I would go for it and wait up then do it again tomorrow night, as late as possible.


----------



## crystal443

DMom-Stick to the 48 hour rule:growlmad:

I say some not so nice things about my DH sometimes:blush: but tbh he handles the clinic..he just called and said they're charging 1200 for the cancelled cyle:grr::grr: he goes to every single appointment, he researches what the doctor says, meds etc. he never says a word about the cost of IVF..nothing, he is fantastic!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Why in the hell are you getting charged?:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

If you have a dip tomorrow morning, just have a quick and quiet session in the morning. 
If you don't, wait until tomorrow night. 
Do not panic.

You take your temps at night?

I just took mine out of curiosity and I have a slight fever....I thought I was fighting something!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you caffeinated? :haha:

Tomorrow morning is out; DD has to be at the orthodontist at 8:10, so DH has to deal with that.

It's tomorrow night, there's nothing I can do about it.:nope:

At least my November avatar is ready! :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

A nice one at 6 am?? I love the morning.


----------



## Indigo77

Not anymore...why?

How on earth did you find that avatar?


----------



## dachsundmom

I Googled 'dachshunds and turkeys!'


----------



## Indigo77

Google has everything....


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night girls!

I might actually get 6 hours of sleep tonight, lol.

It would be a record.


----------



## Indigo77

Good night!


----------



## crystal443

Night Dmom:sleep:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Why in the hell are you getting charged?:growlmad:

A Cancellation fee if you can believe that:growlmad: if the doctor cancels the cycle there's a cancellation fee, I'm waiting on them to send the invoice through so I can see what I'm being charged for. I can't wait to see what we're being charged for


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal does this work for you? :haha::haha:



Dmom, don't panic! All will be OK. If you get the LH surge in the morning then it will take up to 24 hours for the egg to be released won't it so you will be spot on for tonight :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Butterfly67 said:


> Crystal does this work for you? :haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 270868
> 
> 
> Dmom, don't panic! All will be OK. If you get the LH surge in the morning then it will take up to 24 hours for the egg to be released won't it so you will be spot on for tonight :hugs::hugs:

OMG...that covers everything!! Thank You butterfly!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

*walks in like John Wayne*

Well, I think we've done all we can for this cycle...


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> *walks in like John Wayne*
> 
> Well, I think we've done all we can for this cycle...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: well done Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Crystal - Thats a bit much of a charge isn't it? I can't wait to hear what they are charging you for either.

Dmom - Don't panic hun I am sure you will be covered.

AFM - had a temp rise this am :happydance::happydance: fx they keep rising and FF confirms O for me in a couple of days. CBFM is back to a High this am and I will do an OPK at about noon but expecting it to be - we tried DTD last night but, OH was so knackered he couldn't finish:blush: oh well will try again tonight but, we did it the day before and day of first Peak so the same as my cycle in Nov'09. I think this cycle is first one we really have a good chance of getting that elusive :bfp: Here's to all of us getting our :bfp:'s before Christmas :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: Conina!

shmoo think you are covered too by the sounds of things :thumbup:

Brooke, I have just sold your painting :cry::happydance::cry::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> :rofl: Conina!
> 
> shmoo think you are covered too by the sounds of things :thumbup:
> 
> Brooke, I have just sold your painting :cry::happydance::cry::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's a good thing! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-27_06-26-02_757.jpg


Today's test...SMU.

Temps are on the way down, but I think I might have bought an extra day or two this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks a little darker, IRL...but not positive.

Maybe I won't OV until CD11 or 12!


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all :flower: (just) had a major sleep in, I'm LOVING being on holiday and wish I had more time off :cry:

Mine with SMU was a bit fainter than yesterday's one, my temp is up though I did have a mega sleep in and adjusted it down and had a hot boy completely wrapped around me on waking, so IDK I think this temp I may even have to discard :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Morning all :flower: (just) had a major sleep in, I'm LOVING being on holiday and wish I had more time off :cry:
> 
> Mine with SMU was a bit fainter than yesterday's one, my temp is up though I did have a mega sleep in and adjusted it down and had a hot boy completely wrapped around me on waking, so IDK I think this temp I may even have to discard :shrug:

I think I would let it go for now; see what tomorrow's temp does.

If you get a dip, it makes no diff what today's temp is...remember, we don't care about coverline for this cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

That's true yeah, all we are looking for here is a confirmed O then we are done :happydance:

It's not today though or probably even tomorrow damnit :dohh: and in light of this shock revelation we didn't DTD last night, am saving it for this afternoon and tomorrow night.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I have an extra day this cycle...hell...IDK. LOL


----------



## hugs3409

well I got my cross hairs, though they are dotted?? whats up with that? now I am wondering if I OV the same day as the pos opk, that was the first night we DTD, not so sure I am covered this month lol. Cause before that was like a week before lol. Oh well we shall see :)

FF is telling me not to test until Oct 13th?? as if haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, they are dotted bc of the extra positive tests....I think.

Your x-hairs should go solid if you remove them.


----------



## hugs3409

nope, I just removed all but the 1st one and it did nothing, I wonder if it is because of the non recorded CM?


----------



## dachsundmom

Now they are solid! LOL

Looks good.


----------



## hugs3409

yes thats cause I put watery CM on OV day, even though it was and I don't believe is now lol, will check later, gotta get kids on the bus soon.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for an extra day or two B, looks like the 48 hour thing could be spot on, yay for snuggles NS and yay for crosshairs hugs! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

feeling crampy and lower backache today though, making me feel yucky lol


----------



## crystal443

I got an almost positive on my OPK, should be positive tomorrow!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I know it's small, but you can click on it, lol.

This is another OPK I just took; Walmart brand.

I think I might have a longer FP this time! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Good things are happening here...It makes me happy...
Rest up, Hugs...Well done...
Yay for not panicking, B!
Crystal, GL and have fun with your DH.
:hugs: Butterfly & NS!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271027
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it's small, but you can click on it, lol.
> 
> This is another OPK I just took; Walmart brand.
> 
> I think I might have a longer FP this time! :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since N and I are not actually speaking this morning, a longer FP is a good thing! :haha:

He made it home last night, much later than I had thought, and when I turned DTD down, he said....

"I guess you don't actually care about getting pregnant, bc this could be our one shot for the cycle and you aren't doing anything." :growlmad:


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since N and I are not actually speaking this morning, a longer FP is a good thing! :haha:
> 
> He made it home last night, much later than I had thought, and when I turned DTD down, he said....
> 
> "I guess you don't actually care about getting pregnant, bc this could be our one shot for the cycle and you aren't doing anything." :growlmad:

Did you say, GFY? :lol:


----------



## Indigo77

How rude! :growlmad:

Ask him if he knows Einstein's definition of insanity! :haha:

Did you tell him you did it with the neighbor, instead, so his services were unnecessary? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I told him if I wanted to get on my back for crappy sex when I wasn't in the mood, I would just call my ex....:blush:

Then I told him he was an effing douchebag. :growlmad:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I suppose men feel the stress of TTC too. Not taking up for him, just thinking aloud.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sewergrrl said:


> I suppose men feel the stress of TTC too. Not taking up for him, just thinking aloud.

I totally agree! This time, however, he just wanted some, lol. :haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> I suppose men feel the stress of TTC too. Not taking up for him, just thinking aloud.
> 
> I totally agree! This time, however, he just wanted some, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Thought so...:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

There is nothing like knowing that you can't have sex to make you want to have sex...


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> There is nothing like knowing that you can't have sex to make you want to have sex...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I told him if I wanted to get on my back for crappy sex when I wasn't in the mood, I would just call my ex....:blush:
> 
> Then I told him he was an effing douchebag. :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha:,funny dh wanted to dtd last nite and I told him he had to wait at least two weeks ,he slept on the settee :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I told mine he could go sleep in my office bc the couch was too good for him, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I told mine he could go sleep in my office bc the couch was too good for him, lol.

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I told mine he could go sleep in my office bc the couch was too good for him, lol.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well, the parking spaces in front of my office are only good for two hours, so I was hoping he'd drive up here to sleep and then I was going to call and have his car towed. :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I told mine he could go sleep in my office bc the couch was too good for him, lol.
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the parking spaces in front of my office are only good for two hours, so I was hoping he'd drive up here to sleep and then I was going to call and have his car towed. :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::muaha:


----------



## Indigo77

Where did he go? Couch?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Where did he go? Couch?

He got to stay, but he slept on the very edge of the bed and I made a lot of noise when I got up at 5:30. :haha:

I put Porky on his face, hoping he'd pee on him. :blush:

My husband knows not to back me into a corner, bc he will not win. Now it's just a power struggle.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where did he go? Couch?
> 
> He got to stay, but he slept on the very edge of the bed and I made a lot of noise when I got up at 5:30. :haha:
> 
> I put Porky on his face, hoping he'd pee on him. :blush:
> 
> My husband knows not to back me into a corner, bc he will not win. Now it's just a power struggle.:haha:Click to expand...

How are u gonna get him to dtd tonight ,:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

He'll probably take what he can get at this point...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo is correct...the man will be very happy bc he'll think I caved, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

So does that mean you didn't tell him about the 48 hour plan? Cunning!!


----------



## dachsundmom

No, he knew...that's why there should have been no shcok at all last night.

It was also 2:30 in the morning and I was really pissed to be awake.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> No, he knew...that's why there should have been no shcok at all last night.
> 
> It was also 2:30 in the morning and I was really pissed to be awake.

Fair point then! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No, he knew...that's why there should have been no shcok at all last night.
> 
> It was also 2:30 in the morning and I was really pissed to be awake.

If dh woke me at half two in the morning to dtd I Would have squirted him with my water spray :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No, he knew...that's why there should have been no shcok at all last night.
> 
> It was also 2:30 in the morning and I was really pissed to be awake.
> 
> If dh woke me at half two in the morning to dtd I Would have squirted him with my water spray :haha:Click to expand...

I guess he didn't get it when I told him to 'get the phuck off of me!' :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah, you're too subtle, Brooke...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yeah, you're too subtle, Brooke...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No...I don't do subtle at all. :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

That's why we love you! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That's why we love you! :haha:

Love love love love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush: :hugs:


----------



## googly

Good morning ladies! So what's new? Who's POAS today?? Indigo?!

I did after a smidge of a temp rise and not really any AF signs... but a very clear white :bfn: that's ok, I'm starting to get optimistic that I might make it through the day and get a 10-day LP for the first time ever! Of course I've probably spoken too soon... :D

Went to my first boot camp session last night- OMG it was hard. And apparently they were going 'easy' on us for the first session. Yikes.

Well a dose of :dust: for all! I'm heading into a big stoush at work over a proposed re-structure, it's going to be a fun day.... pfffft....


----------



## dachsundmom

Boot camp....definitely not for me. LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes may have a positive...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes may have a positive...

Where is it?


----------



## Indigo77

She is a tease...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> She is a tease...

:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Let's call her. :haha: Do we have her number?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Let's call her. :haha: Do we have her number?

Send Tracey after her!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe Jodie is waiting for the rabbit to turn pink? :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Let's call her. :haha: Do we have her number?
> 
> Send Tracey after her!:haha:Click to expand...

Yeah...where's T? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:telephone::telephone:hello jodes please go to the :loo::loo::test::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> :telephone::telephone:hello jodes please go to the :loo::loo::test::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you guys have had me in stitches.

DMom - I am so with you if my hubby woke me up at 2:30am just to have some because he thinks he's onto a winner coz we are TTC he, would of got a to GFY and smacked round the head! Men! Just because we are TTC does not give them licence to have have it as often and whenever they want it!!!

Jodes - :test:come on don't keep us waiting


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH went as far to say...'that could have been the money shot and YOU turned it down!' :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/tn.jpg

That is it! No more evening testing; I cannot get a line for shit. Sticking with FMU/SMU only. :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - oh dear once you have DTD enough to cover your fertile period I think your hubby is gonna pay big time for his attitude.


----------



## dachsundmom

shmoo75 said:


> DMom - oh dear once you have DTD enough to cover your fertile period I think your hubby is gonna pay big time for his attitude.

He does everyday by living with me! :haha:


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> DMom - oh dear once you have DTD enough to cover your fertile period I think your hubby is gonna pay big time for his attitude.
> 
> He does everyday by living with me! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: you'll have to think of something worse!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, trying to get his car impounded didn't work...

Getting the dog to pee on him failed...

I guess I could clean the toilet with his toothbrush? :blush:


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> Well, trying to get his car impounded didn't work...
> 
> Getting the dog to pee on him failed...
> 
> I guess I could clean the toilet with his toothbrush? :blush:

I like your thinking:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- I caved and DTD just to shut him up, I got the lecture about this might be our last shot to try naturally and why waste 3 good eggs???? Well, I didn't even have a positive OPK so really doubt I was wasting them, he just wanted some because he hasn't had it. I wasn't asleep however..if he tried that I'd have slapped him:growlmad: I hope you get your revenge and hopefully Porkchop has a weaker then normal bladder today:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have not decided how this will play out yet, but I did see on TV where a wife set out mouse traps on the floor of their bedroom and then told her DH at 3 in the morning that the car was being stolen, so he jumped out of bed and onto the floor.....

You can imagine how it ended. :haha:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: That is FANTASTIC!!! cruel but funny:haha: You'd need to make a video if you did that...because that wouldn't be fair to keep to yourself:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You can always try the plastic wrap on the toilet bowl....:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I think you should pee on his stick. 

:D


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You can always try the plastic wrap on the toilet bowl....:haha:

He got me with that last month.:blush:

I put pudding down his pants while he was doing dishes. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: that's his new name...pudding pants....PP...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :haha: that's his new name...pudding pants....PP...

I'll need to see if I can get the pic from him, but he got very trashed on New Year's and DD wrote all over his face in Sharpie. :haha:

DD had never seen anyone really drink before and she was having a riot.


----------



## Indigo77

What did she write?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What did she write?

Just random crap...


----------



## crystal443

How long did it take for it to fade..lol...that's funny:haha:


----------



## crystal443

If my OPK test line is the exact same colour as the control line ..is that a positive? Maybe I should one tonight too? I've never used this brand before so I'm not sure what to think..they're Forelife brand:shrug:


----------



## SuperAwesome

crystal443 said:


> If my OPK test line is the exact same colour as the control line ..is that a positive? Maybe I should one tonight too? I've never used this brand before so I'm not sure what to think..they're Forelife brand:shrug:

I've never used that brand, but usually if it's the same color or darker it's a positive.


----------



## Indigo77

Yep....positive...keep doing it...


----------



## crystal443

Thanks..I had EWCM as well so I'm thinking its a positive..I should have made him wait DTD until today. I think Forelife is an Australian brand, I also noticed they had sperm friendly lube like preseed as well which is new.


----------



## dachsundmom

Forelife? Is that the after-market for foreskin? :haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Forelife? Is that the after-market for foreskin? :haha:

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha: Never thought of it like that!!!

Gotta go work..be back later:thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Thanks for the laughs girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg

CD10...FMU

I just got a longer FP. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Woot woot, with your longish surge you've got at least another 2 days before you O - CD12 at the earliest (need a high five smillie here) :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK2.jpg

SMU test....


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it's got a few days to go by the looks of it.

I'm going to use another brand of test this afternoon, still expect it to be negative though. I need this damned egg to hurry up, I have 4 days left of opportunity this cycle :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, if you get a positive in the next day or two, it's all good...

It looks like we are going to be temping a little longer than we thought we were....:growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck NS!!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Well, if you get a positive in the next day or two, it's all good...
> 
> It looks like we are going to be temping a little longer than we thought we were....:growlmad:

I know damnit! I thought I'd O on CD11 and would be done with temping by CD14....beep beep beep :wacko:

If I have to take my BBT abroad with me next week I won't be amused...:dohh: sacre bleu.


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, if you get a positive in the next day or two, it's all good...
> 
> It looks like we are going to be temping a little longer than we thought we were....:growlmad:
> 
> I know damnit! I thought I'd O on CD11 and would be done with temping by CD14....beep beep beep :wacko:
> 
> If I have to take my BBT abroad with me next week I won't be amused...:dohh: sacre bleu.Click to expand...

Taking it with you isn't so bad. I do it all the time. (if I remember to pack it!)


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: NS i really hope you get your surge in time xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Cheers Viking yeah I can take the BBT if need be, but I can't take my OH, he's not a traveller at all, so if I don't O by Sunday then the pumpkin is no longer lucky...


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Cheers Viking yeah I can take the BBT if need be, but I can't take my OH, he's not a traveller at all, so if I don't O by Sunday then the pumpkin is no longer lucky...

Take it back! The pumpkin cannot fail this early...it's not even October yet. We are going to look dumb as hell with Xmas avatars for Halloween! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry sorry I never meant it.

Hell the only reason I'm stressing is the previous medicated cycle etc, ignore that previous comment LOL


----------



## Conina

Pregnant ladies. EVERYWHERE!! 

Seriously, I was in court this morning and there must have been four pregnant ladies. Outside the family court, which doesn't bode well.

Back to the office, went round to Boots, must have been 6 ladies between here and there.

Then went back to the office, turned the TV on to watch the Aussie soaps over lunch, and in Home and Away


Spoiler
Leah's pregnant

Just in case anyone's addicted and hasn't seen it yet.

Where are they all coming from??? Is there an epidemic? And where can I catch it??


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK2.jpg
> 
> SMU test....

???

I guess I missed it...:shrug:

Well, the every other day plan is working out for you beautifully....and so is the soy...:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK2.jpg
> 
> SMU test....
> 
> ???
> 
> I guess I missed it...:shrug:
> 
> Well, the every other day plan is working out for you beautifully....and so is the soy...:thumbup:Click to expand...

How are you feeling today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Like a girl! LOL

Too much emotion for my level of comfort.


----------



## Indigo77

Just a few more days....:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

You can do it Dmom!!!


----------



## hugs3409

okay ladies I have a quick question. I have read that implantation is usually 6 to 10 days, but what is the earliest one can implant. I just started the gym today, I noticed after I was done, I had a small I mean small spot of blood on underwear, red, but really only size of 2 pin heads put together, but there was nothing when I wiped. What do u think?


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> okay ladies I have a quick question. I have read that implantation is usually 6 to 10 days, but what is the earliest one can implant. I just started the gym today, I noticed after I was done, I had a small I mean small spot of blood on underwear, red, but really only size of 2 pin heads put together, but there was nothing when I wiped. What do u think?

I think you may have scratched yourself on your previous wipe :haha: I've done that


----------



## Indigo77

Implantation occurs 6-12 dpo.
85% implant on 8-10 dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmmmmmm :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm really not feeling it....:nope:

Already trying to plan....

Oct - soy
Nov - acupuncture
Dec - IVF

I don't want to wait until Jan....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I'm really not feeling it....:nope:
> 
> Already trying to plan....
> 
> Oct - soy
> Nov - acupuncture
> Dec - IVF
> 
> I don't want to wait until Jan....

Ok then...January it is...we'll stick to our 10/1 plans and get everything worked out. :thumbup: :hugs::winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

I didn't think so either, was Wierd lol, thanks


----------



## keekeesaurus

Conina said:


> Pregnant ladies. EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> Seriously, I was in court this morning and there must have been four pregnant ladies. Outside the family court, which doesn't bode well.
> 
> Back to the office, went round to Boots, must have been 6 ladies between here and there.
> 
> Then went back to the office, turned the TV on to watch the Aussie soaps over lunch, and in Home and Away
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Leah's pregnant
> 
> Just in case anyone's addicted and hasn't seen it yet.
> 
> Where are they all coming from??? Is there an epidemic? And where can I catch it??

Yes! I though it was just me. Like when you get a new car you suddenly see loads of them like yours EVERYWHERE and you never noticed it before. So now I'm seeing glowing pg women everywhere...and I can't even get away from them at work. I'm tired of doing the happy face :wacko:. 
I'm missing POASing. It makes me feel like I'm doing something. BBT charting just isn't satisfying me.


----------



## shmoo75

keekeesaurus - Earliest you could poas hpt style is 10DPO. Oh your 9DPO today you say? Well, you could poas tomorrow if you wanted to. Not that I am being a poas pusher at all you understand.:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

shmoo75 said:


> keekeesaurus - Earliest you could poas hpt style is 10DPO. Oh your 9DPO today you say? Well, you could poas tomorrow if you wanted to. Not that I am being a poas pusher at all you understand.:winkwink:


Yes. I will pee with you! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:
 

> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus - Earliest you could poas hpt style is 10DPO. Oh your 9DPO today you say? Well, you could poas tomorrow if you wanted to. Not that I am being a poas pusher at all you understand.:winkwink:
> 
> 
> Yes. I will pee with you! :flower:Click to expand...

Tomorrow? For _her_ and not for *ME*! :cry::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus - Earliest you could poas hpt style is 10DPO. Oh your 9DPO today you say? Well, you could poas tomorrow if you wanted to. Not that I am being a poas pusher at all you understand.:winkwink:
> 
> 
> Yes. I will pee with you! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow? For _her_ and not for *ME*! :cry::thumbup:Click to expand...



You're the one it's for!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok then!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

No more soy for me ever!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

TMX, then!


----------



## keekeesaurus

shmoo75 said:


> keekeesaurus - Earliest you could poas hpt style is 10DPO. Oh your 9DPO today you say? Well, you could poas tomorrow if you wanted to. Not that I am being a poas pusher at all you understand.:winkwink:

Crikey, I don't know if I can face the crushing disappointment of the BFN. I'm tempted...I really am. But kind of promised OH I'd POAS when he was around, which would be saturday*. Which would be 12DPO**. 

*Plus I'm a massive coward.
**I bet I cave and POAS tomorrow anyway.

Are you testing tomorrow Indigo? I'll POAS for you too Dmom!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> TMX, then!

Whatever WF tells me I need, lol.:thumbup:

After this one, I am not trying to manipulate a cycle again; getting nowhere and I see no cost benefit, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes. Tomorrow!


----------



## googly

Dmom have you done the royal jelly thing?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> TMX, then!
> 
> Whatever WF tells me I need, lol.:thumbup:
> 
> After this one, I am not trying to manipulate a cycle again; getting nowhere and I see no cost benefit, lol.Click to expand...

Did you call them yet?


----------



## googly

Yes, tomorrow keekee! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Now I can tell I'm going to be drawn by the golden shimmering lure of the piss stick :wacko:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Best smoke a few rollies tonight then! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> Dmom have you done the royal jelly thing?

No, bc these last few cycles I have been on some sort of estrogen antagonist and I have not wanted an estrogen overload.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> TMX, then!
> 
> Whatever WF tells me I need, lol.:thumbup:
> 
> After this one, I am not trying to manipulate a cycle again; getting nowhere and I see no cost benefit, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Did you call them yet?Click to expand...

It's on my Friday list; as well as seeing if I can find a corporate rental in the area or a Marriott, lol.


----------



## crystal443

I must have gotten my positive OPK yesterday because it was negative last night :) Because there were 3 follies should I keep testing or will they all release at the same time?


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> I must have gotten my positive OPK yesterday because it was negative last night :) Because there were 3 follies should I keep testing or will they all release at the same time?

Crystal, call it done. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Dmom :thumbup: I'll be glad when this cycle from hell is over:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Thanks Dmom :thumbup: I'll be glad when this cycle from hell is over:haha:

Think pumpkin! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Pumpkin it will be :) October will be the month!!


----------



## Indigo77

3.5 ours away from 10 dpo....I just want to get it over with now....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> 3.5 ours away from 10 dpo....I just want to get it over with now....:wacko:

How long have you held your pee?


----------



## Indigo77

IDK....:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, you could do it, just for the hell of it...it is good to know what an evap looks like, lol


----------



## LLbean

oh just POAS already!!! hahaha


----------



## crystal443

Go for it Indigo:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Whatever...Phuck it...BRB...


----------



## dachsundmom

Only if you are comfortable with it! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

yey IndiGO!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

NEGATIVO 

quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!


----------



## Indigo77

Joder!


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!

negativo? y por que quieres ir a la clinica ahora?


----------



## LLbean

Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo


----------



## Indigo77

Chingada TTC!


----------



## crystal443

Stupid Tests:grr::grr: You're still early though:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Chingada TTC!


HAHAHAHA not laughing at you but at the phrase :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!

Who are you calling a whore?! :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo I see the dip in your chart today...let it go back up tomorrow and then test...you know there is still time


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo

Estoy pessimista....pero veremos....:nope:


----------



## crystal443

Your chart is looking good this month, LL's right let it come back up and test again


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo
> 
> Estoy pessimista....pero veremos....:nope:Click to expand...

Tranquila, ya veras


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!
> 
> negativo? y por que quieres ir a la clinica ahora?Click to expand...

Porque quiero empezar IVF ahora! :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!
> 
> negativo? y por que quieres ir a la clinica ahora?Click to expand...
> 
> Porque quiero empezar IVF ahora! :wacko:Click to expand...

well if you are ready to go then good, but you still have to wait for AF if that is the case. Did you get all your tests done? are you all set up?

Vas a ver que todo saldra perfectamente bien


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Chingada TTC!
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA not laughing at you but at the phrase :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo
> 
> Estoy pessimista....pero veremos....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Tranquila, ya verasClick to expand...

Chevere, gracias! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!
> 
> negativo? y por que quieres ir a la clinica ahora?Click to expand...
> 
> Porque quiero empezar IVF ahora! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> well if you are ready to go then good, but you still have to wait for AF if that is the case. Did you get all your tests done? are you all set up?
> 
> Vas a ver que todo saldra perfectamente bienClick to expand...

Ojala....:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo
> 
> Estoy pessimista....pero veremos....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Tranquila, ya verasClick to expand...
> 
> Chevere, gracias! :hugs:Click to expand...

Pessimistic? Tranquil? Cheese?:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NEGATIVO
> 
> quiero ir al clinico ahorita, por favor!
> 
> Who are you calling a whore?! :growlmad::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Querida aun es temprano...intenta mañana de nuevo
> 
> Estoy pessimista....pero veremos....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Tranquila, ya verasClick to expand...
> 
> Chevere, gracias! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Pessimistic? Tranquil? Cheese?:haha:Click to expand...

Exactly! I am going to do a calm, cheese cycle in October. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo, not sure that LNU (late night urine) is the best for your test at 9dpo :nope:

just off to the airport...


----------



## dachsundmom

You can't 'press numero dos to continue in Spanish' on BnB.....LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo, not sure that LNU (late night urine) is the best for your test at 9dpo :nope:
> 
> just off to the airport...

I know! I'm an idiot! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> You can't 'press numero dos to continue in Spanish' on BnB.....LOL

:haha::haha: then I guess Greek is out of the question, too...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You can't 'press numero dos to continue in Spanish' on BnB.....LOL
> 
> :haha::haha: then I guess Greek is out of the question, too...:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I can try! :haha:


----------



## sadie

All of these different "waits" can be torture!

First is was the TWW.... Hoping for a BFP, praying AF doesnt show.

Then AF shows and we all want O to come. Hurry up, O day!

Now its time for bed and Im thinking how I cant wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and take my temperature, with hopes it shoots back up.

I'm rushing my days away......


----------



## sadie

L'Shana Tova!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, the only Tova I know of is selling perfume on QVC, lol.:haha:


----------



## googly

sadie said:


> All of these different "waits" can be torture!
> 
> First is was the TWW.... Hoping for a BFP, praying AF doesnt show.
> 
> Then AF shows and we all want O to come. Hurry up, O day!
> 
> Now its time for bed and Im thinking how I cant wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and take my temperature, with hopes it shoots back up.
> 
> I'm rushing my days away......

I worry about this sometimes Sadie - it's like I'm wishing my life away - waiting for ov, waiting for AF, waiting for ov, etc... I get so impatient during the waits, always looking forward to the next milestone - I worry I'm not making the most of the here and now and really enjoying life.

And let's face it, when you're late 30s/early 40s, you can't be wishing that time away... I don't want to wake up one day and be 50!


----------



## crystal443

googly said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> All of these different "waits" can be torture!
> 
> First is was the TWW.... Hoping for a BFP, praying AF doesnt show.
> 
> Then AF shows and we all want O to come. Hurry up, O day!
> 
> Now its time for bed and Im thinking how I cant wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and take my temperature, with hopes it shoots back up.
> 
> I'm rushing my days away......
> 
> I worry about this sometimes Sadie - it's like I'm wishing my life away - waiting for ov, waiting for AF, waiting for ov, etc... I get so impatient during the waits, always looking forward to the next milestone - I worry I'm not making the most of the here and now and really enjoying life.
> 
> And let's face it, when you're late 30s/early 40s, you can't be wishing that time away... I don't want to wake up one day and be 50!Click to expand...

That is very true googly,lol I think that sometimes too..


----------



## sadie

Dmom. Haha! I was wishing a happy new year to those celebrating!

Googly,
Its sooo annoying and you are right. We are all guilty of rushing the days away. Things could be a lot worse. We need to remember that. (thanks for reminding me....)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ohhhh, it's RH!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg

This test is not what I would normally call super positive, but IDK how dark this brand should be...with my temp drop this morning, should I call this one pos or neg?


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg
> 
> This test is not what I would normally call super positive, but IDK how dark this brand should be...with my temp drop this morning, should I call this one pos or neg?

I would go for + hun

AFM - FF confirmed O as CD21 so I am 3DPO today:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm normally I would call that as up to 24 hours off, but since you don't normally use this brand, and with the temp drop I'd treat it as a positive, and stick with the 48 hour schedule.

There is a possibility that this might be a less sensitive brand.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, calling it positive. Thanks.

BTW, these are ICs and the package says 'babi' as the brand name...don't buy them.


----------



## sadie

Dmom, i know nothing about those style opk, so Im no use! have fun is my only recommendation!


----------



## dachsundmom

TTC sex is not fun, lol.

TWW sex is when the fun starts!


----------



## hugs3409

nice temp spike sadie, looking hopeful :)

yeah shmoo cd21 for me too, but on 5 dpo today :)

dmom that is why I was so confused with mine, while I had one telling me def pos, I had the other that looked neg. Darn Ic's lol, but demp dip is good.

mine keeps rising lol, and rising and rising haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I really think next cycle I am tossing the pee sticks, lol.

At this stage of the game, I know what my body is doing and temping tells me enough.

Congrats on the temp rise!


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hmm normally I would call that as up to 24 hours off, but since you don't normally use this brand, and with the temp drop I'd treat it as a positive, and stick with the 48 hour schedule.
> 
> There is a possibility that this might be a less sensitive brand.

i agree with NS good luck hun xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg
> 
> This test is not what I would normally call super positive, but IDK how dark this brand should be...with my temp drop this morning, should I call this one pos or neg?
> 
> I would go for + hun
> 
> AFM - FF confirmed O as CD21 so I am 3DPO today:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

shmoo this is an early ovulation for you isn't it? Are you using soy? woohoo!! I ovulated on day 20 this cycle :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,check out my new avatar ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK2.jpg

Ok, going with positive...this is third morning urine and I had no line with FMU on this test, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Tracey! You're manifesting!


----------



## NorthStar

Alright, DM is probably ovulating, Despie is manifesting, Jodes is maybe pg or having an example of an evap. 

Time I had something to post on here - please darken up little line, pleeeeease :headspin:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Alright, DM is probably ovulating, Despie is manifesting, Jodes is maybe pg or having an example of an evap.
> 
> Time I had something to post on here - please darken up little line, pleeeeease :headspin:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes all of you...lets do it!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

That's not a true positive to me. Maybe it will be tonight, though. Either way, it's BD time tonight, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Indigo77

Love your avatar, T!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> That's not a true positive to me. Maybe it will be tonight, though. Either way, it's BD time tonight, so I guess it doesn't matter.

I go with it bc it would be very positive tonight, but I don't test after the morning, most of the time...if my temp had satyed up, I would've let it go then as well....

Do you think I should call it negative on my chart?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...nice temp rise!


----------



## Desperado167

Help my ticker won't work .wen I click on it ,it won't bring me to my chart:cry:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Help my ticker won't work .wen I click on it ,it won't bring me to my chart:cry:

you need to add it to your signature right...not just the image


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Indigo...nice temp rise!

thats what i thought :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Help my ticker won't work .wen I click on it ,it won't bring me to my chart:cry:

How did you add it to your signature?

I was wondering how that happened. I have clicked on tickers like that before, getting nothing, and wondered how that happened....:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's not a true positive to me. Maybe it will be tonight, though. Either way, it's BD time tonight, so I guess it doesn't matter.
> 
> I go with it bc it would be very positive tonight, but I don't test after the morning, most of the time...if my temp had satyed up, I would've let it go then as well....
> 
> Do you think I should call it negative on my chart?Click to expand...

It doesn't matter now, but when you get a true positive, this one should be a negative on your chart. Don't you agree? Did you bring some OPKs today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...I don't have any with me right now and my dad is here today, so I wouldn't POAS anyway, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Does your dad know you are TTC?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Does your dad know you are TTC?

Hellz no! He keeps telling me to make sure it never happens again.:growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Does your dad know you are TTC?
> 
> Hellz no! He keeps telling me to make sure it never happens again.:growlmad:Click to expand...

why :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Does your dad know you are TTC?
> 
> Hellz no! He keeps telling me to make sure it never happens again.:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> why :hugs:Click to expand...

Bc he hates my ex so much that the thought of it happening again, scares the crap out of him, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

We all hate your ex DM :gun: but I think it would be nice for you to have a baby with someone who wasn't a total arse :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> We all hate your ex DM :gun: but I think it would be nice for you to have a baby with someone who wasn't a total arse :thumbup:

i totally agree :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Does he like N?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Does he like N?

Very much so; but not enough to totally put his faith in him, lol.


----------



## Ferne

9dpo 

Tested fmu at 7:00am and 2nd at 9:30am. Sorry these photos suck but they're with my camera phone. It's all I have right now.

I am hoping this is the faintest BFP in the WOOOOOOOOORRRRRLD!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ferne...you got it!


----------



## Ferne

Are you serious DM!?! SERIOUS? Because reading your post felt like I just got an electric shock through my body - i've got goosebumps. 

If I could get to you right now, I'd give you the world's biggest hug! (((dachsundmom)))

I showed my husband. He's doesn't think it's a positive but what does he know - I'VE STUDIED THESE THINGS!! So I thought I'd bring it to the experts. He's been watching me try to take photos of these stupid tests and I know he thinks I've gone totally bonkers but WHATEVER - why are they SO laid back about this crap? 

We still have our appointment with the re/fs tomorrow. I think I should go anyway. It's pricey -$300 - but if this turns out to be a non-sticky bean, I'm going to need to do the clomid challenge next week.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ferne, it's faint...I won't kid you about that...but you definitely have something there...if you saw that line in under 10 minutes.

By all means, keep your appt tomorrow and if they give you a urine test, don't be alarmed if it's a negative...the doc's test aren't always as sensitive.:hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I see a line, Ferne!!


----------



## Desperado167

Ferne,I def see a line huni :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ferne

Thank you, DM, :hugs: so much for the advice and for the warning - I would have seen that negative and probably fallen apart. 

Both were under 10 minutes.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ferne said:


> Thank you, DM, :hugs: so much for the advice and for the warning - I would have seen that negative and probably fallen apart.
> 
> Both were under 10 minutes.:thumbup:

Here's my advice...take your BFP pee sticks with you to the appt and make sure the nurse gives the test you take there the full-time to develop. If you can convince your doc that a faint BFP at home counts, just beg for a quantative blood test. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Do you have any bigger pictures? I want to see!


----------



## Ferne

Got it! THANK YOU DM!:hugs:


----------



## Ferne

Hi Indigo,
No, the phone/camera photos are all I have right now but I'm charging the batteries for our regular camera. I bought some digital pregnancy tests and will try one tonight - why not, right? I am obsessing.


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo:

That would give us 2 BFPs today! :wohoo:


----------



## Ferne

I couldn't wait. Used the digital. 


I'm not reporting it to the October testers thread though until I am officially late for my AF on the 3rd of October. 

Call me superstitious.


If it's a true positive, I will have to change my avatar. I used it because, like Simon Cowell, my eggs are fussy and they are waiting for that one sperm that has the X-factor or a Prima ballerina.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Indigo77 said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> That would give us 2 BFPs today! :wohoo:

I missed something! Who else????


----------



## Ferne

Got to run. Will be back later today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ferne...it's a true BFP!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations Ferne!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats! :wohoo:

SG.....Jodes is knocked up, to! :wohoo:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes!!! Awww, congrats Jodes!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugs3409

congrats Jodes and Ferne :)


----------



## Jodes2011

its way still early for me ladies i've taken a fair few tests today and my IC's have lines (taken 3) did 2 FRER one this morning poss evap? and one this evening negative i'm only 9dpo so will do another one tomorrow


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Ferne thats fab news hun may you have a wonderful 9 months xx


----------



## LLbean

Ferne CONGRATS I do see it!!!!

Jodes...I am not celebrating you and adding you to my bump buddies until you give me the green light but HURRY UP!!!! hahaha


----------



## SuperAwesome

I see it, too, Ferne! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Conina

Oooh such an exciting day!! Congrats Ferne :happydance::happydance: and congrats Jodes So happy for you both ladies!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

And Jodes, too? Wow!! Congratulations!!! What a happy day this is! :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK3.jpg


----------



## shmoo75

Ferne - A huge big congrats hun. I saw the :bfp: on the the first pic you posted. FX you have a very sticky bean in there hun.

Jodes - I am rooting for you hun I really tuly am. Think I will cry tears of joy when its a can't miss it :bfp: :hugs:&:dust: to you hun.(have you posted pics?)

AFM - Yep CD21 is a really early O for me normally the earliest I O is Cd28 or 29:wacko: so :happydance: I am excitied that this cycle chould be 34 days instead of the 42+. No soy this cycle my body has just decided to actually behave itself for once. we will see what happens.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK3.jpg

wow darker than the control line even... :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

If my tests are close in the morning, I call them positive bc I know by afternoon I am good to go.


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - I would call that a +


----------



## NorthStar

That is a definite positive :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Ferne :wohoo:


Jodes - I've everything crossed for you hun. Cant wait to see what tomorrows FMU brings you. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom - Definately a positive. Go jump DH. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Dmom - Definately a positive. Go jump DH. :)

Already done!:haha:


----------



## Ferne

There's so much love in the TTC>35 forum! Thanks for all the support! Reading your posts, advice and journals has given me quite the education in making babies. I am pulling for every one of you! :dust::dust::dust:

Given this one sticks, I'd love some bump buddies to share the next round of worries with....


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Ferne !!!! Jodes early congrats to you and I hope this is your BFP..DMom- congrats on your + OPK :)


----------



## Viking15

Ferne!!!! I see it too!!! The bottom pic in your posting. FX for that bean sticking!!!
Jodes, I haven't seen your posting of the BFP but I'm wishing the same for you!!! :dust:


----------



## googly

Hmm, well I think this might be 'moot' now, as I have quite bad cramping and spotting, but... what reckon? Evap or no? (or nothing?!)
 



Attached Files:







P1010057.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8









P1010057 sat hi cont.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12









P1010057 inv.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Indigo77

googly said:


> Hmm, well I think this might be 'moot' now, as I have quite bad cramping and spotting, but... what reckon? Evap or no? (or nothing?!)

OMG Googly! I see lines! :happydance:


https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b4185d2f.jpg


https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9a12e6ec.jpg

When are you testing again? :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah googly I see lines too :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ETA congrats Ferne and early maybe congrats Jodes :dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Right ladies, I may be at the end of the line, I will see on Monday. The BF got his SA results back yesterday and it was not good. Although count was OK morphology was bad and Dr said I was unlikely to get pg without intervention. Won't get the actual numbers til Monday so will assess then.

So , after that I didn't know whether I should bother to POAS but as I had the sticks I thought I might as well anyway. So having had nothing yesterday morning before I left I got an almost positive line last night and this morning. And when I woke up this morning my temp had spiked. Now I don't know if that is anything to do with the fact that my body might have thought it was 3 hours later... anyway, I was wondering if cabin pressure can do anything to your ovaries, like would heavy pressure force the eggs out (OK might be a strange hypothesis!). I had loads of gurgling and stuff going on in my abdominal area on the flight!


----------



## googly

Indigo77 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, well I think this might be 'moot' now, as I have quite bad cramping and spotting, but... what reckon? Evap or no? (or nothing?!)
> 
> OMG Googly! I see lines! :happydance:
> 
> When are you testing again? :happydance:Click to expand...

Tomorrow - if I make it! The cramps are pretty bad though :nope: it must be AF, I can't imagine anything surviving through this.

The FRER is still showing absolutely zero, but i've got that faint faint line on 2 x ICs. SUPER faint though. 

Ah well, will see what the morning brings!


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Right ladies, I may be at the end of the line, I will see on Monday. The BF got his SA results back yesterday and it was not good. Although count was OK morphology was bad and Dr said I was unlikely to get pg without intervention. Won't get the actual numbers til Monday so will assess then.
> 
> So , after that I didn't know whether I should bother to POAS but as I had the sticks I thought I might as well anyway. So having had nothing yesterday morning before I left I got an almost positive line last night and this morning. And when I woke up this morning my temp had spiked. Now I don't know if that is anything to do with the fact that my body might have thought it was 3 hours later... anyway, I was wondering if cabin pressure can do anything to your ovaries, like would heavy pressure force the eggs out (OK might be a strange hypothesis!). I had loads of gurgling and stuff going on in my abdominal area on the flight!

That's weird Butterfly, I wouldn't know sorry.... (but I wouldn't have thought so??)

What is your 'usual' ov day?

Re the BF, is he definitely the only one for you?


----------



## Butterfly67

Usual Ov day would be sat or sun so not far out anyway. Guess I will just POAS again tonight and see.

Well I want the BF to be the father as I think a kid needs a father and he would be a great one. I'm not really sure I can do this on my own (or want to) tbh :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Usual Ov day would be sat or sun so not far out anyway. Guess I will just POAS again tonight and see.
> 
> Well I want the BF to be the father as I think a kid needs a father and he would be a great one. I'm not really sure I can do this on my own (or want to) tbh :cry:

Awk Hun,I don't know how to advice you but I am here for you, I really hope everything will work out for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

See what the numbers are Butterfly, they might be ok. Didn't LL manage to improve her DH's morphology with the 'vitamin cocktail'? I think acupuncture works as well? I'm sure there's loads of options if he's keen/willing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-30_06-03-06_214.jpg

Ok Indigo...what do I do now? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-09-30_06-03-06_214.jpg
> 
> Ok Indigo...what do I do now? :haha:

Def positive today ,do the same as last night only make it last more than 30 seconds ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo said if it was positive today, I couldn't DTD until Saturday.:nope:

Googly...was the pic taken in the time frame? I can see the lines and I don't think evap...

M...I don't think cabin pressure will force an OV, TBH. But, I am really sorry about the BF's SA.:cry::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm, you DTD last night so I say you wait until Sat morning to DTD again?

You have a long surge so going on previous months Saturday is the day :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies :hugs:

B yes I agree maybe revert to 36 hours if you can. That is reallllly dark lol!


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly IDK what to say to you ( apart from :hugs:) take some time to process it before you need to make any big decisions, there are other options and even if you use DS then BF can still act as father of that child/male role model, genetics aren't everything :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I were to POAS this afternoon, it would be even darker than that...I am a super surger, lol. 

Which, doesn't mean shit bc I am still TTC.:haha:

IDC what the doc says, I know DH's crap only swims in circles.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I know that feeling...sigh.

I think I need IUI/IVF to make sure these boys go in the right direction.

Stupid question but with IUI for anyone who's had it, does DH have to give SS on the day of, or do they take it a week or two in advance to wash it and freeze it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Both...LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, well I think this might be 'moot' now, as I have quite bad cramping and spotting, but... what reckon? Evap or no? (or nothing?!)
> 
> OMG Googly! I see lines! :happydance:
> 
> When are you testing again? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow - if I make it! The cramps are pretty bad though :nope: it must be AF, I can't imagine anything surviving through this.
> 
> The FRER is still showing absolutely zero, but i've got that faint faint line on 2 x ICs. SUPER faint though.
> 
> Ah well, will see what the morning brings!Click to expand...

me too :hugs: i hope it's a BFP for you googly xxx


----------



## LLbean

Googly...Oh man I hope it is a BFP for you

Butterfly...yes my hubby's morphology improved BIG TIME with the stiff I had him on...OR you can always do like IVF and they do ICSI, with that they use the good sperm and inject it directly in the egg. We did that too!

Northstar...I believe it is day of and within the hour, so best to get the sample collected there right before use

Dmom...just go with your gut. If you are up to it and in the mood do your thing, otherwise you can skip the day and still be covered and allow for new fresh sperm to build for the next day

everyone else HI!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Butterfly - :hugs::hugs: to you hun. As the others have said take abit of time to process all the info you will be given and to weigh up your options.

Jodes - Any news on your test today?:hugs: and thinking of you

Googly - FX for you to hun

AFM - Temp is staying up so thats good just waiting until nxt Thurs now as, I figured that will be the earliest day I could poas. And so the TWW is under way for me. oh the joys and madness:haha::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Googly - I see a line!!! Fx it gets darker!

Butterfly - :hugs: NS is right, there is more to family than biology!

Jodes - test today??

DMom - Changing things up can't hurt, right? Fx this works for you!!


----------



## Jodes2011

still in limbo tested negative on FRER and Digi and tested positive on IC :shrug:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Is there something in the water? Because I have a super-faint line on the IC and whiter-than-Michael-Jackson on the FRER at 12DPO, too.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Is there something in the water? Because I have a super-faint line on the IC and whiter-than-Michael-Jackson on the FRER at 12DPO, too.

Shamon!

Try the water test...dip the IC in water and see if you get any line at all. 

Fx'd!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Did that and it comes up without the line. Also, this is the same batch of IC that were sans lines a couple of days ago, so who knows? I thought FRER was supposed to be the most sensitive brand on the market...

Man, this TTC stuff will drive a gal crazy. _Crazier. _

I need a cup of coffee, but I chose this week to quit. Hmph!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Did that and it comes up without the line. Also, this is the same batch of IC that were sans lines a couple of days ago, so who knows? I thought FRER was supposed to be the most sensitive brand on the market...
> 
> Man, this TTC stuff will drive a gal crazy. _Crazier. _
> 
> I need a cup of coffee, but I chose this week to quit. Hmph!

Well, then...you got a LaToya on the IC and we'll take this as a good sign!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So my OPK from last night was quite dark and this morning it was I think a tiny bit lighter and the one I have just taken is lighter still. So I guess that means my surge is over. Although it is probably purely academic I guess that means I would be Oing today? Or with my temp rise did I maybe O last night?!

SuperA, sounds intriguing, hope there is something good going on there...


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke...No nookie tonight...:hugs:

Butterfly....That sucks, luv...My DH's morphology (2%) sucks, but his count is excellent and his motility is good. I have him on LL's cocktail...We will see if there is any improvement in November...The urologist told him that because his other numbers are so good, it might just take more time...(We don't have time! :growlmad:) The WHO actually doesn't even include morphology as a criteria for SAs anymore because it is an outdated test that many argue doesn't mean much. Still, IVF - ICSI is our best bet and we will do it in January if his deformed 2% milk can't penetrate my ancient, concrete eggs by December. :rofl:

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...I will break the news to N now, lol. :haha:

Do I have to POAS again tomorow morning? You do realize that I will freak the phuck put when I see the surge still going on day 3.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Googly & Jodes....I hope your lines get darker. I don't think FRERs are the most sensitive tests. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryStats.php

:dust::dust::dust:

Butterfly....Yes, it looks like you ovulated last night....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo...I will break the news to N now, lol. :haha:
> 
> Do I have to POAS again tomorow morning? You do realize that I will freak the phuck put when I see the surge still going on day 3.:nope:

Yes, please POAS tonight and tomorrow, too. Don't freak out. 

Just because we mark 3 days on FF, it does not mean we have 72 hour surges. This cycle, my surge started one evening, and by the next evening it was still positive (24 hours) and the next morning it was almost positive again (24+12= 36 hour) and then it was gone. Even though it looks like 3 days (72 hours) on FF, it was really only 36 hours. KWIM? 

That's why yesterday morning I pointed out that it was negative in the morning and wanted you to test again in the evening. Normal surges are 12-36 hours, and I am trying to demonstrate that you're probably normal...(LH surge-wise :winkwink:)

KWIM? :hugs::hugs::hugs: (there is reason behind my madness)


----------



## dachsundmom

Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol

N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, you can do it. Stick to the 48 hour test run. 
I'm so excited to see the possible BFPs! 
Butterfly, that sucks. Look into your options. Don't despair!
:dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, you can do it. Stick to the 48 hour test run.
> I'm so excited to see the possible BFPs!
> Butterfly, that sucks. Look into your options. Don't despair!
> :dust:

How is the weather in Tampa?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol
> 
> N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.

I say you're allowed to have sex, but purely for recreational purposes:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol
> 
> N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.
> 
> I say you're allowed to have sex, but purely for recreational purposes:haha:Click to expand...

I told him we could, but he'd not be allowed to 'complete the mission.'

He answered with his usual, 'phuck that noise' LOL


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol
> 
> N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.

Tell Mr. PP to zip it and do what he's told! :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you can do it. Stick to the 48 hour test run.
> I'm so excited to see the possible BFPs!
> Butterfly, that sucks. Look into your options. Don't despair!
> :dust:
> 
> How is the weather in Tampa?Click to expand...

Couldn't say, I'm now in Atlanta. :haha: I'm a flight attendant. I left this morning at 6 am. When I walked out the door this morning at 4:30 it was humid and yucky, but slightly less humid and yucky as last month was. I'm way ready for cooler temps. 
How is it in the Midwest?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol
> 
> N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.
> 
> Tell Mr. PP to zip it and do what he's told! :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Fine...I will POAS when I get home, lol
> 
> N says thanks for ruining his Friday night, lol.
> 
> Tell Mr. PP to zip it and do what he's told! :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

The staying zipped is the problem, lol :haha:

So then, you are saying the clock on my LP started ticking yesterday evening?


----------



## googly

Morning gals! Thanks for your well wishes but I'm definitely out I'm afraid - tis CD1 in force - will never know if those faint lines were something or nothing!

Still the big picture is 12-day LP! :happydance: (even if slightly assisted) it can be done...

Best of luck to all still in the hunt, especially Jodes and SuperAwesome with their lines, and Indigo and Despie maybe not far behind... And then all the ov girls Dmom, NS, Butterfly etc. FX!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you can do it. Stick to the 48 hour test run.
> I'm so excited to see the possible BFPs!
> Butterfly, that sucks. Look into your options. Don't despair!
> :dust:
> 
> How is the weather in Tampa?Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't say, I'm now in Atlanta. :haha: I'm a flight attendant. I left this morning at 6 am. When I walked out the door this morning at 4:30 it was humid and yucky, but slightly less humid and yucky as last month was. I'm way ready for cooler temps.
> How is it in the Midwest?Click to expand...

Let's just say I miss FL, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> Morning gals! Thanks for your well wishes but I'm definitely out I'm afraid - tis CD1 in force - will never know if those faint lines were something or nothing!
> 
> Still the big picture is 12-day LP! :happydance: (even if slightly assisted) it can be done...
> 
> Best of luck to all still in the hunt, especially Jodes and SuperAwesome with their lines, and Indigo and Despie maybe not far behind... And then all the ov girls Dmom, NS, Butterfly etc. FX!!!!

:hugs:

Congrats on the LP!:happydance:


----------



## Viking15

googly said:


> Morning gals! Thanks for your well wishes but I'm definitely out I'm afraid - tis CD1 in force - will never know if those faint lines were something or nothing!
> 
> Still the big picture is 12-day LP! :happydance: (even if slightly assisted) it can be done...
> 
> Best of luck to all still in the hunt, especially Jodes and SuperAwesome with their lines, and Indigo and Despie maybe not far behind... And then all the ov girls Dmom, NS, Butterfly etc. FX!!!!

12 day LP! Well done! Maybe I need clomid, too? Mine is usually 10 or 11. Stresses me out.


----------



## StarSign

googly said:


> Morning gals! Thanks for your well wishes but I'm definitely out I'm afraid - tis CD1 in force - will never know if those faint lines were something or nothing!
> 
> Still the big picture is 12-day LP! :happydance: (even if slightly assisted) it can be done...
> 
> Best of luck to all still in the hunt, especially Jodes and SuperAwesome with their lines, and Indigo and Despie maybe not far behind... And then all the ov girls Dmom, NS, Butterfly etc. FX!!!!

You're closing in on success for sure!! Yay about the 12-day LP:happydance::happydance: Do the same thing again next time.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Googly commiserations on the result BUT congrats on the LP, seems like Clomid definitely did something good for you :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you can do it. Stick to the 48 hour test run.
> I'm so excited to see the possible BFPs!
> Butterfly, that sucks. Look into your options. Don't despair!
> :dust:
> 
> How is the weather in Tampa?Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't say, I'm now in Atlanta. :haha: I'm a flight attendant. I left this morning at 6 am. When I walked out the door this morning at 4:30 it was humid and yucky, but slightly less humid and yucky as last month was. I'm way ready for cooler temps.
> How is it in the Midwest?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's just say I miss FL, lolClick to expand...

I miss living in the Midwest! I don't think my Viking blood does well in the subtropical climate. I am so glad there is air-conditioning! I lived in Indiana and Ohio as a child and loved it. I didn't know any different either. And it's not like I was shoveling sidewalks and driveways. I still love bundling up in a sweater. I relish my layovers in Europe. I made a scarf for this winter :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Winter sucks, lol


----------



## NorthStar

I lived in the tropics in a place where it was never winter surprisingly enough it really sucked so I know exactly what you mean Viking, I like a change of season.

Mind you since I moved to Scotland we have 7 months of winter, that sucks too.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Well, then...you got a LaToya on the IC and we'll take this as a good sign!:hugs:

OHMYGOD... :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

I've been to Edinburgh and it was lovely. I have only had two layovers there though and they were during summer. One of those was chilly and rainy. I don't like a cold rain. I guess if you have the proper attire it isn't so bad. 
I love to ski, but only get to about every two years. So expensive. But properly attired you don't really feel the cold. I love mountains and snow. 
I think the grass is always greener...


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, then...you got a LaToya on the IC and we'll take this as a good sign!:hugs:
> 
> OHMYGOD... :haha::haha:Click to expand...

If it gets darker, we'll celebrate your Janet! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking15, come to the Pacific Northwest. We have green grass, mountains, and snow. I moved here from Texas (and my boyfriend from OH), and we absolutely love the climate here.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, then...you got a LaToya on the IC and we'll take this as a good sign!:hugs:
> 
> OHMYGOD... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets darker, we'll celebrate your Janet! :haha:Click to expand...

Shamon! *Grabs crotch*


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, then...you got a LaToya on the IC and we'll take this as a good sign!:hugs:
> 
> OHMYGOD... :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> If it gets darker, we'll celebrate your Janet! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Shamon! *Grabs crotch*Click to expand...

We could watch the 'Scream' video and compare complexions! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> We could watch the 'Scream' video and compare complexions! :haha:

I can just see us there, holding our sticks up to the screen, trying to figure out which of the Jacksons we've got. :D

I really don't want a Germaine. Dude always looks dipped in oil.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We could watch the 'Scream' video and compare complexions! :haha:
> 
> I can just see us there, holding our sticks up to the screen, trying to figure out which of the Jacksons we've got. :D
> 
> I really don't want a Germaine. Dude always looks dipped in oil.Click to expand...

You need a Joe...this way there's no questioning the depth of color.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Edinburgh is beautiful, but in the winter the wind comes straight off the North Sea from Norway and the Baltics, it is perishing in winter. Last 2 winters we've had a ton of snow, whole country has ground to a halt.

I am all about seasonally appropriate clothing, was trying on sheepskin coats this week, and looking like the lost member of Abba circa 1973 in them LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Super - thats great news i'll keep my fingers crossed its a BFP kidda x how many dpo are you? 

Googly - sorry hun x but glad about your LP x


----------



## googly

Thanks Jodes... hope yours turns into something! It's so frustrating to see a 'maybe' but not know either way eh. Yours look like more of a thing than mine did though :thumbup: hopefully that FRER will come up soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Jodes2011 said:


> still in limbo tested negative on FRER and Digi and tested positive on IC :shrug:

Same thing happened to me! Pos on IC 9 DPO/10 DPO...didn't register on FRER until 10 DPO in the evening and digi 11 DPO. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Thanks Jodes... hope yours turns into something! It's so frustrating to see a 'maybe' but not know either way eh. Yours look like more of a thing than mine did though :thumbup: hopefully that FRER will come up soon! :hugs:

absolutely, if they would have all been negative it wouldn't have bothered me because then i'm not guessing :wacko: GL for October hun :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sewergrrl said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still in limbo tested negative on FRER and Digi and tested positive on IC :shrug:
> 
> Same thing happened to me! Pos on IC 9 DPO/10 DPO...didn't register on FRER until 10 DPO in the evening and digi 11 DPO. :)Click to expand...

oh thats made me feel more hopeful :flower: thanks for that hun x


----------



## Viking15

SuperAwesome said:


> Viking15, come to the Pacific Northwest. We have green grass, mountains, and snow. I moved here from Texas (and my boyfriend from OH), and we absolutely love the climate here.

I would love to!!!!! I can't tell you how lucky I think you are.


----------



## hugs3409

Sorry Jodes, I thought someone said you were knocked up already lol. fx'd for you though.

googly - sorry about AF hun, gl in October. 

AFM - This is my 3rd day back to the gym and I am EXHAUSTED lol, my muscles are killin me lol. But 6dpo and temps are nice and high still, hopefully will find out sooner then later if it is or isn't :)


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Sorry Jodes, I thought someone said you were knocked up already lol. fx'd for you though.
> 
> googly - sorry about AF hun, gl in October.
> 
> AFM - This is my 3rd day back to the gym and I am EXHAUSTED lol, my muscles are killin me lol. But 6dpo and temps are nice and high still, hopefully will find out sooner then later if it is or isn't :)

thanks just waiting to see if my lines darken on the IC's and i get a positive on the FRER :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Jodes, I so hope you give us good news in few days!! Afyer your acupunture sessions that would be great.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Oh Jodes, I so hope you give us good news in few days!! Afyer your acupunture sessions that would be great.

i hope so too :hugs: i went for my acupunture app on Tuesday for helping with implantation and i had light brown bleeding on Wednesday morning so :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Sounds great!!! Oh my god, you could be our first october bfp!

I am going to try accupunture, not only to increase fertility but to relax as well.


----------



## Conina

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We could watch the 'Scream' video and compare complexions! :haha:
> 
> I can just see us there, holding our sticks up to the screen, trying to figure out which of the Jacksons we've got. :D
> 
> I really don't want a Germaine. Dude always looks dipped in oil.Click to expand...

Has anybody dipped the POAS stick in oil to see what happens???


----------



## Conina

Anybody in the UK watching Strictly? What is going on with Russell Grant's eye makeup???


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We could watch the 'Scream' video and compare complexions! :haha:
> 
> I can just see us there, holding our sticks up to the screen, trying to figure out which of the Jacksons we've got. :D
> 
> I really don't want a Germaine. Dude always looks dipped in oil.Click to expand...
> 
> Has anybody dipped the POAS stick in oil to see what happens???Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Sounds great!!! Oh my god, you could be our first october bfp!
> 
> I am going to try accupunture, not only to increase fertility but to relax as well.

recommend it 100% :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Dmom, you think Porky's bad, my left-over spag bol was on the stove today and while I was out of the room, Darcy got up on the counter, ate the spag bol, then threw it up all over the stove. :sick:

Lucky DH was out, he'd be kicking her out at this stage.


----------



## Conina

Conina said:


> Anybody in the UK watching Strictly? What is going on with Russell Grant's eye makeup???

Actually, forget about the eye make-up - he's started dancing now.... There are no words...


----------



## Jodes2011

Conina said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Anybody in the UK watching Strictly? What is going on with Russell Grant's eye makeup???
> 
> Actually, forget about the eye make-up - he's started dancing now.... There are no words...Click to expand...

he's bloody awful :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Conina said:


> Anybody in the UK watching Strictly? What is going on with Russell Grant's eye makeup???

Yeah and a man of that stature should not be wearing a silvery catsuit :haha:


----------



## Conina

Camp as a row of pink fluffy tents...


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK.jpg

End of surge?


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Dmom, you think Porky's bad, my left-over spag bol was on the stove today and while I was out of the room, Darcy got up on the counter, ate the spag bol, then threw it up all over the stove. :sick:
> 
> Lucky DH was out, he'd be kicking her out at this stage.

OMG....the burners must be gross,lol:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Ok looks like your surge is winding down hmmm.

Maybe you could do one more shag, just for luck, but only if you FEEL like it.


----------



## dachsundmom

So tonight is ok? Or do I wait?


----------



## NorthStar

Well to me, that OPK still looks positive, so I would expect that you would O late tonight OR tomorrow (with the soy it's harder to call).

DTD tonight then, and we'll expect a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Conina

dachsundmom said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, you think Porky's bad, my left-over spag bol was on the stove today and while I was out of the room, Darcy got up on the counter, ate the spag bol, then threw it up all over the stove. :sick:
> 
> Lucky DH was out, he'd be kicking her out at this stage.
> 
> OMG....the burners must be gross,lol:haha:Click to expand...

Well I won't be posting any pictures :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh well hell....LOL

I'm going to eat my Friday night Mexican food, lol


----------



## Conina

Oops, sorry :blush:!! At least it's not spag bol :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

It still looks positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> It still looks positive.

So I should disregard the CM,CP, and OV pain? Yes, I am starting to panic.:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> It still looks positive.
> 
> So I should disregard the CM,CP, and OV pain? Yes, I am starting to panic.:blush:Click to expand...

I would believe your own body before the pee sticks, and if you really don't think last night is enough one more tonight :shrug: 

TTC sucks


----------



## dachsundmom

NS...please tell me you have your LUTW...it's late for you, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Go ahead...have fun...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Go ahead...have fun!

You gave consent too easily, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you could wait until tomorrow morning....the egg travels/ lives 12-24 hours after leaving the ovary, but it's up to you. If you do it tonight, will you try the PreSeed again?


----------



## Indigo77

Did you have a burrito for dinner?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think you could wait until tomorrow morning....the egg travels/ lives 12-24 hours after leaving the ovary, but it's up to you. If you do it tonight, will you try the PreSeed again?

I hang my head in shame as I type this, but I was thinking PS and SC.:blush:

N just isn't good in the mornings, and I mean that literally.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Did you have a burrito for dinner?

I just eat beans, tortillas, and guac...:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...That would work! :thumbup: But please keep testing and be prepared to do it again tomorrow? When does DD get back?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok...That would work! :thumbup: But please keep testing and be prepared to do it again tomorrow? When does DD get back?

She comes home Sunday morning...it's either wait until tomorrow night or go for it the next two nights.


----------



## googly

I reckon stick to the 48hrs... I'm going to try and do that again this cycle :thumbup:

It's hard when that panic sets in though....!


----------



## Indigo77

Honey has a honey bee costume. :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> I reckon stick to the 48hrs... I'm going to try and do that again this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> It's hard when that panic sets in though....!

Love the avatar!

And...it's too late for that, lol:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Honey has a honey bee costume. :rofl:

I have lots of bee stuff, lol. I collect it bc my name starts with a B and N calls me Queen B, lol


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> I reckon stick to the 48hrs... I'm going to try and do that again this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> It's hard when that panic sets in though....!
> 
> Love the avatar!
> 
> And...it's too late for that, lol:blush:Click to expand...

Ha, naughty! :haha:

I would probably do the same :winkwink:

I'd love to try the 36hr thing but it's soooo impractical for us, mornings are only an option on the weekend. I think DH would go for the SC-donation if things were really dire, e.g. if we were both sick/lurgied up, but otherwise:::: he's v. not keen (I think it's mainly because he gets all :blush: about DTD solo styles with me knowing when he's doing it! :rofl:)


----------



## dachsundmom

We could only do mornings on the weekends and my DH isn't at top form in the morning, IYKWIM.


----------



## googly

:haha:

Yeah yeah... I'm ok with mornings as long as teeth cleaning has gone on - morning breath, yak. Plus I read about the boys' swimmers being super fit in the morning, but I think that's probably the least of our worries!


----------



## sadie

i absolutely LOVE tye morning, but yes toothbrush time!

I say tonight and tmrw night! I think 48 hrs is risky, but thats just me. Insurance should pay for the guys to do a SA two days in a row, in order to see if that makes a difference bc it doesnt for everyone....


----------



## sadie

I just checked my fertility clinic's stat on CDC website. IVF for women aged 41-42 was only 5.4%
hmmm. I think i need to make a change or two! Seems odd.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> I just checked my fertility clinic's stat on CDC website. IVF for women aged 41-42 was only 5.4%
> hmmm. I think i need to make a change or two! Seems odd.

Was that stat with donor eggs or your own? It seems very low...

Do you know if that was a rate for pregnancy or live birth?


----------



## Indigo77

I don't see any reports after 2008 on the CDC website. :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

I'm no expert but I can bet that is not accurate at all.


----------



## sadie

Live births! Weird-o!

Anyway, my clinic i just changed over to a place called 'neway' prices are very very reasonable and they claim to be on top of things.... Originally they were american fertility. Maybe i am reading something incorrectly, but it made me very depressed. In fact, ttc is very depressing. Grrrr. Thanks for letting me get it out. I hate the damn tww.


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you looking at a clinic in New York or Italy?


----------



## dachsundmom

I just had OV spotting again...second cycle in a row.

I only know bc of the SC. Maybe it's normal for me.


----------



## googly

Dmom are you............using *softcups*?!?!?!?

I thought they were the spawn of the devil?!?

:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Googly I love your avatar!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

DM you used a SC? LOL it must be a cold day in hell today :cold::cold:

LUTW did not happen, D has a migraine, the new meds seem to have given him less pain (and he's not puking so I take it as a win) but he was in no way fit to DTD last night. And pee stick still v light and temp is still down so I'm not going to worry about it, will get one in later on today.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> DM you used a SC? LOL it must be a cold day in hell today :cold::cold:
> 
> LUTW did not happen, D has a migraine, the new meds seem to have given him less pain (and he's not puking so I take it as a win) but he was in no way fit to DTD last night. And pee stick still v light and temp is still down so I'm not going to worry about it, will get one in later on today.

U can breathe a sigh of relief then :) for a little bit,:hugs::hugs: Brooke ,did u really use a soft cup ,are u still alive ?well done mrs ,:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> :haha:
> 
> Yeah yeah... I'm ok with mornings as long as teeth cleaning has gone on - morning breath, yak. Plus I read about the boys' swimmers being super fit in the morning, but I think that's probably the least of our worries!

We do mornings too ,get the kids to school then there's no chance of being caught in the act plus I go to bed early and dh stays up late so it's a win win all round :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

When I work from home we do a lunchtime bonk, OH doesn't really DO mornings LOL


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> When I work from home we do a lunchtime bonk, OH doesn't really DO mornings LOL

Dh is usually away at lunch time but I like knowing that I have my deed done and don't have to work hard at night to entice him up to bed early :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-10-01_06-54-23_707.jpg

Are both of these positive? I don't think the top one is and IDK what to put on my chart, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...out of panic I shoved a SC up my cooter again, lol


----------



## hugs3409

I got a question for you experts out there. 

with FF, what could be the reasoning its now telling me my AF date is the 2nd. That would only be 8dpo?? I am confused. It had me at the 8th, but then moved it. Isn't the 2nd too early for AF right after OV like that?? anyone have a clue?? I am not worrying about it, just curious :) thanks


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2011-10-01_06-54-23_707.jpg
> 
> Are both of these positive? I don't think the top one is and IDK what to put on my chart, lol.

IC is positive not sure about the top test but its a good line :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...is this your first cycle on FF?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes...out of panic I shoved a SC up my cooter again, lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

first full one I guess, I started last month, but I only started just before OV time last month, so yeah not much of a month to get going good lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Then disregard what FF is saying about AF; it has nothing else to compare to yet...it takes that stupid program a few cycles to catch up.


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - SC? really?! Oh my def a cold day in hell!!!:haha::haha:

AMF - been having some strange things going on!!! really vivid dreams and (.)(.) tender/more sensative on and off!!!!


Spoiler
my tummy feels funny before having a number 2:blush: and when I do its a cross between constipated and not IYKWIM!!!

now I am not SS just saying strange things going on in the world of shmoo's body and mind!!!!!:haha: we will see what happens.


----------



## hugs3409

oh ok lol, I thought it was wierd. But if it left me at the 8th, that would have been more reasonable, since it would be 14dpo then, ya know. oh well lol


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> DMom - SC? really?! Oh my def a cold day in hell!!!:haha::haha:
> 
> AMF - been having some strange things going on!!! really vivid dreams and (.)(.) tender/more sensative on and off!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> my tummy feels funny before having a number 2:blush: and when I do its a cross between constipated and not IYKWIM!!!
> 
> now I am not SS just saying strange things going on in the world of shmoo's body and mind!!!!!:haha: we will see what happens.

shmoo these are my symptoms too :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

you do realise we will be told off right? haha GL hun i hope its that BFP x


----------



## sadie

New york, *Dmom*


----------



## dachsundmom

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom the top test I would say negative the IC bottom one is positive - I think the bottom one must be more sensitive. I would probably test again later on today and hopefully they will both be negative, but not record anything on your chart for now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I recorded it or I'll forget, lol


----------



## NorthStar

I think this "babi" brand of IC must be a bit more sensitive, that was a really interesting link you posted yesterday by the way about opks and why they are not sensitive enough and don't work at all for some women, there was a HUGE difference in the different brands which they lab tested.

AFM my stocks are dwindling, I meant to order more and I'm down to only about 5. So I've had to rein in my habit today, once I get a positive I'll only test once a day, hopefully tonight FX.


----------



## Indigo77

If it goes negative by tonight, it is as I suspected, a 36 hour surge, which is normal.
So, had you skipped last night, it would have been fine, but you are going do do it tonight and tomorrow night, right? PP will be happy. 

What happened last night?

DH is trying to figure out if we need 2 weeks there for IVF, or if we could get someone here to monitor part of the cycle. He thinks we should try to get an appt sooner with the other RE in town. He is excited about acupuncture, but disappointed that we will wait until the cycle before IVF. I told him they might stick needles in his chong, but he didn't believe me.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will DTD tonight and tomorrow night, lol.

Part of the problem is bc we have always made the assumption that the problem was with me; I finally got my OB to order another SA on N bc he feels we might have a problem on both ends now.:nope:

DH says he'd rather not go through with IVF, if the problem is with him...I think his male pride is taking over.....:growlmad:

Bottom line...I guess it's ok for me to be defective, but not for him.:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

I might be generalising here but I think women possibly handle fertility issues a bit better than men, or at least with more practicality like if X is wrong what can be done to fix it from a medical point of view, whereas guys can be more emotional/proud.

N might just need a bit of time to chew over this stuff before he comes to the IVF party DM, but with time he could well come around :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I will DTD tonight and tomorrow night, lol.
> 
> Part of the problem is bc we have always made the assumption that the problem was with me; I finally got my OB to order another SA on N bc he feels we might have a problem on both ends now.:nope:
> 
> DH says he'd rather not go through with IVF, if the problem is with him...I think his male pride is taking over.....:growlmad:
> 
> Bottom line...I guess it's ok for me to be defective, but not for him.:cry:

MEN!

Mine was weird about it too but he got over it cause he did want a baby


----------



## dachsundmom

Truthfully, I can't be upset with him too much bc I have been pushing him to tell me how he really feels.

Turns out his hesitation was all about him...:growlmad:

No big deal, I told him I can have sperm shipped to me in a week.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Good to see you handled it with the sensitivity it deserves :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Listen to NS...I know PP will come around...Give him some time...When is his SA?


----------



## dachsundmom

When AF starts. I won't make him abstain for this TWW, since I ruined our sex life last cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

You just needed a break after that sexathon...

Give yourself a break! 

:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Where do you girls get your ic's from? I ordered from ebay, but want to see if I am paying about the same, more or less. Need to order more, I am low as well :)


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> Where do you girls get your ic's from? I ordered from ebay, but want to see if I am paying about the same, more or less. Need to order more, I am low as well :)

I actually got mine before through Amazon


----------



## dachsundmom

Amazon.


----------



## hugs3409

I am looking there now, seems like certain ones are more expensive and certain ones are less. I usually never pay for shipping off ebay. Might try amazon this time :) thanks


----------



## hugs3409

Have you ladies seen this? I thought I would post it as it seems alot are talking about SA, I wonder how this works :)

https://www.amazon.com/Fairhaven-He...68/ref=sr_1_63?ie=UTF8&qid=1317482400&sr=8-63


----------



## Indigo77

Amazon....Wondfo brand...with free super saver shipping...


----------



## dachsundmom

I have seen that, but it only checks count and there's no actual number given. It doesn't help if the count is good, but the jizz swims in circles, lol


----------



## hugs3409

true, I just thought it was cool, I never saw that. As well as the detect5 pregnancy test, that goes from 20miu to 10,000miu, but wow $20 for 1 test. I think I might try the wondfo this time. thanks girls


----------



## Indigo77

hugs3409 said:


> Have you ladies seen this? I thought I would post it as it seems alot are talking about SA, I wonder how this works :)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fairhaven-He...68/ref=sr_1_63?ie=UTF8&qid=1317482400&sr=8-63


Yes. We did it. It only measures count, though. (20 M)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/OPK-1.jpg

Well Indigo? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Do I leave the positive on my chart today or change it to negative?


----------



## Jodes2011

i think Negative :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You had a 36 hour LH surge...perfectly normal....:hugs:...You can document it however you wish. Your egg is now traveling down your tubes, so please DTD tonight and tomorrow...:thumbup: If you can't manage tomorrow, please use PreSeed as directed and a softcup...:winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant I think your work here is done lady :thumbup: - I would put negative on the chart today and just note down in the notes section that you got a pos in the morning of the IC test

Now, was it less stress doing 48 hourly, or not?


----------



## dachsundmom

Deed done...SC in...PS as directed, lol.:thumbup:

Gotta love the 10 minute quickie...had to get him before the Ohio State game got really good!


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Deed done...SC in...PS as directed, lol.:thumbup:
> 
> Gotta love the 10 minute quickie...had to get him before the Ohio State game got really good!

That is the way! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies, just popped in to say hi..we've had a busy weekend and just stopped by quickly:) hope everyone is well...Dmom...DH's opinion always changes if he thinks he's the problem...it's all good while it's me though...men !!!


----------



## sadie

Hello experts. I have a bbt question. If i wake at 2 am, after 3 hrs of sleep and bbt is 98.3 an then i go back to sleep and rewake 5 hours later at 7 am and bbt is 98.6, what do i do? Im thrown off here. Usually i temp at 7 am. Thx.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Hello experts. I have a bbt question. If i wake at 2 am, after 3 hrs of sleep and bbt is 98.3 an then i go back to sleep and rewake 5 hours later at 7 am and bbt is 98.6, what do i do? Im thrown off here. Usually i temp at 7 am. Thx.

Sadie, I would use the 7 am temp, since that's when you normally do it. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I would also use the 7am.


----------



## Conina

Viking - loving the new avatar!!


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> Viking - loving the new avatar!!

ME TOO! so CUTE!


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto!


----------



## shmoo75

WSS^^^^^


----------



## LLbean

so is yours Shmoo!


----------



## Butterfly67

Where is NS when you need her?! :flower:

So next month I am going to need to delay ovulation but I can't remember anything else that NS tried apart from EPO (which I am taking anyway). Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dachsundmom

M...EPO is all I know; she will be back Wd night.

But, she used BCP and EPO.


----------



## Indigo77

You can try eating a lot of peas....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You can try eating a lot of peas....

I thought Nats decided you had to place the bag of frozen peas on your uterus? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you have to soak them in vodka for it to work...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think you have to soak them in vodka for it to work...

I'm going to find a pea avatar! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## Conina

I've just finished making Slimming World friendly coconut macaroons. I then went into the TV room and the lady was making a fried prosciutto and brie sandwich... Never been so jealous in my life!! :muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## Indigo77

What's wrong with a sandwich?


----------



## Conina

SW doesn't allow bread :cry::cry::cry:

(let alone the rest...)


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> SW doesn't allow bread :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> (let alone the rest...)

I thought you had certain color-coded days?


----------



## Conina

Well, you can do it that way but they now have "extra easy" which is the same all the time.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Well, you can do it that way but they now have "extra easy" which is the same all the time.

Do you find it easier?


----------



## Conina

I never did the red/green days but I do find it really easy. But a week all inclusive in Egypt (starting Wednesday:yipee::yipee::yipee:) isn't going to help...


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> I never did the red/green days but I do find it really easy. But a week all inclusive in Egypt (starting Wednesday:yipee::yipee::yipee:) isn't going to help...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

It's 38 degrees C there today :shock: My poor Irish skin will be fried


----------



## Indigo77

No bread at all?


----------



## Conina

Well, you can count it as a "syn" but it's fairly high


----------



## Indigo77

So what do you typically eat in one day?


----------



## Conina

Normally fruit for breakfast (DH has eggs but I don't like eggs). Lunch - baked potato with tuna, or "cup a pasta", dinner - pasta or rice or potatoes with something. Today it was beef stir-fry with noodles. Yesterday was steak and chips (yum!)


----------



## dachsundmom

What is the difference between pasta, potatoes, and bread? Are all carbs not the same on SW?


----------



## sadie

my evap. Thanks brooke.


----------



## sadie

here's another view.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, how long did that test sit?


----------



## sadie

2 hours.


----------



## dachsundmom

You got another one? That's a lot of color for an evap...did you see anything in the time frame?


----------



## crystal443

Holy SH%t that looks like a positive!!

:test: again!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you Crystal...I didn't want to be so blatant! LOL


----------



## sadie

oops. I meant this one. I'll delete the other.


----------



## sadie

no, i started cooking and forgot about it. but it wasn't even diluted urine. I p'd at 4 PM then again at 5 PM, as soon as I got home. i even feel like af is coming big cramps. shit mood.


----------



## crystal443

yw Dmom!! I thought a pink line like deserved a bit of emotion :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

That still looks good, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> no, i started cooking and forgot about it. but it wasn't even diluted urine. I p'd at 4 PM then again at 5 PM, as soon as I got home. i even feel like af is coming big cramps. shit mood.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Were you testing out your trigger on the other test?


----------



## crystal443

Clomid will do that to you:growlmad: with pms but it also does that with early pregnancy!!!!


----------



## sadie

i just used another one. waiting for the results but my urine wasn't 'sitting' very long.


----------



## sadie

OH, i get it. no, i was leaving work and just had to use the bathroom. no testing done at 4 PM.


----------



## Indigo77

What is going on? Do we have a BFP or are you all just experimenting?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie either has a BFP or the evap from hell.


----------



## crystal443

There's a possibility of a BFP :)


----------



## sadie

this one doesn't show a second line but at the same time it seems defective because it shows a water mark, like the urine didn't go all the way (and that was 5 drops, not 4).
i'll wait until tomorrow morning. thanks girls!


----------



## dachsundmom

Are those $ Tree tests?


----------



## sadie

jack's 99 cent store 25 miu, i believe. new choice or new chance or something dumb like that.

IMO it's an evap from hell!


----------



## Indigo77

Go get a FRER!!!! WTH? Wait for tomorrow? R U kidding me? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the New Choice tests are really hit or miss.:hugs:

Damn them! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Go get a FRER!!!! WTH? Wait for tomorrow? R U kidding me? :haha:

Pusher! :haha::hugs:

But, I do agree with you!


----------



## Indigo77

:test::test::test::test: with a FRER!!!


----------



## sadie

ok, the 2nd test.... sorry for the bombardment!


----------



## dachsundmom

That phucker is defective...please tell us you saved the pee?


----------



## Indigo77

What is WRONG with you people? :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

What? :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

FRER, FRER, FRER!! :hissy:


----------



## crystal443

It is defective:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## sadie

i have an frer. i just put it in the bathroom. i feel like my urine has to sit some more. i love the encouragement tho! now, if only........


----------



## Indigo77

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## crystal443

OK INDIGO


FRER FRER FRER FRER!!!!!!!!:hissy::hissy::brat::brat:


----------



## sadie

i flushed the pee. duh. i'm new to this stuff. you guys have made me an addict and i am a slow learner.


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/faint.gif


----------



## LLbean

SADIE!!!!! OMG you have to test now...even I am losing it here!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/10/04/20eff47f87bb5b39d20ff37a55ba4692.gif


----------



## sadie

i'm scared for a negative. first thing tomorrow morning or at 4 am.... i promise! loving the love. i cant even share this with oh as he is sleeping in rome. lucky guy.


----------



## crystal443

ooohhh pretty Dmom!!! now your just trying to show us up with your fancy FRER!!:growlmad: :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/blah-blah-blah.gif



:test:


----------



## crystal443

I'll be checking its only 11:28 am here :)


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/blah-blah-blah.gif
> 
> 
> 
> :test:

Where are you finding the smilies? I need to find a pumpkin avatar and manifest..I need to get my sh%t together for this cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

Myemotions.com


----------



## sadie

smiley central has good ones too.


----------



## Indigo77

Well, what about this one? This will be you very soon....

https://www.bogoboo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/funny-pumpkin..7.jpg


----------



## crystal443

I'll have to check that out:)


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Well, what about this one? This will be you very soon....
> 
> https://www.bogoboo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/funny-pumpkin..7.jpg

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Why? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

This one?

https://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/smoking_pumpkin.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Much better! LOL


----------



## sadie

that's my ex husband!!


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/smoking_pumpkin.jpg

:haha::haha: If he were a bit older I'd say he was my mothers ex:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

I like to smoke my crack pipe pure...no pumpkin getting in my way :thumbup::haha:



* I am kidding to any silent stalkers, I do not smoke a crack pipe nor do I condone it while TTC* Please send all hate mail to Indigo or DMom :):thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/rotfl.gif


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> I like to smoke my crack pipe pure...no pumpkin getting in my way :thumbup::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> * I am kidding to any silent stalkers, I do not smoke a crack pipe nor do I condone it while TTC* Please send all hate mail to Indigo or DMom :):thumbup:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I accept all hate mail gladly!:happydance:


----------



## sadie

Oh shoot. I'm an idiot. I posted in the wrong one. Go see sarah's IUI, IVF thread! Anyway.... you guys tortured me and so i POAFRER! Aiuto!!!!!! (Help!!)


----------



## LLbean

sadie said:


> Oh shoot. I'm an idiot. I posted in the wrong one. Go see sarah's IUI, IVF thread! Anyway.... you guys tortured me and so i POAFRER! Aiuto!!!!!! (Help!!)

OMG!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

You did it! :bfp:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

Sadie that is BEAUTIFUL!!! I wish it was even bigger so I could just stare at it!!!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

What a great day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> What a great day! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

and Brooke I love your signature thing on the computer...so sweet!


----------



## sadie

thank you!!!!!! i just told my sisters. My first BFP!


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Myemotions.com

Is this right? I saw nothing similar when I typed this in...:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Myemotions.com
> 
> Is this right? I saw nothing similar when I typed this in...:nope:Click to expand...

Sorry...no...


https://www.myemoticons.com/


----------



## Viking15

Yay!!!!! Sadie!!!!!!!:bfp:


----------



## crystal443

Yahhhh!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::bfp: Congrats Sadie!!!!


----------



## sadie

crystal443 said:


> Yahhhh!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::bfp: Congrats Sadie!!!!

Thank you Crystal!!

Do I test again tomorrow??


----------



## sadie

Viking15 said:


> Yay!!!!! Sadie!!!!!!!:bfp:

Thank you!


----------



## sadie

:hugs: thanks *brooke*. This was your doing!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> :hugs: thanks *brooke*. This was your doing!

:blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Yeah test tomorrow, just because you can:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Sadie!
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Hope you have a H&H 9 months!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sadie

Thanks Ferne. FF says i am due on the 14th! Enjoy!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations Sadie!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay sadie, a BFP!!! :yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh:Yay sadie :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee: Sadie!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

congratulations sadie xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations Sadie. H&H 9 months. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## shmoo75

congrats sadie hope you have a very h&h 9mths:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Sadie :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months to you


question?? can you trust/accept a temp taken after only hour and 45 - 2 hours of sleep? I have bad sleep habits and its hard to get to that 3 hour sleep mark lol. thanks


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> Congrats Sadie :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months to you
> 
> 
> question?? can you trust/accept a temp taken after only hour and 45 - 2 hours of sleep? I have bad sleep habits and its hard to get to that 3 hour sleep mark lol. thanks

I quite often wake up every few hours so have just had to take the temps I get so probably OK. Have you tested hugs?


----------



## hugs3409

yes, I posted in the test section, but I couldn't see anything. I just got up and gonna go POAS now lol, brb :)


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok I am tired so I can't see anything. I left the pics in original version. Anything?


----------



## sadie

Thanks girls!

i cant see lines through this annoying protective shield on my ipad. Sorry that i cant help. Where's Dmom? I think we need to put her on salary!

Funny thing ....the other day i bought a psychic tarot and mini pregnancy reading from psychic123uk. I think thats gail. i love that stuff, so it will be interesting to hear what she comes back with. part of me thinks to tell her about my hpt....


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...tell me if you see any color in the 2nd line on the $Tree test?


----------



## hugs3409

I see nothing lol, they both look blank to me :(


----------



## Viking15

hugs3409 said:


> Congrats Sadie :hugs: happy and healthy 9 months to you
> 
> 
> question?? can you trust/accept a temp taken after only hour and 45 - 2 hours of sleep? I have bad sleep habits and its hard to get to that 3 hour sleep mark lol. thanks

Were you down in bed for longer than that? Sometimes I only get a small bit of uninterrupted sleep, but overall I'm in bed most of the night. I sometimes have to get up to pee or bring the barking dog back inside and I find that doesn't effect my temps, but a super short night like 2:45 would...


----------



## hugs3409

yes I was in bed longer, but not sleeping, I get up to use the bathroom too, but I toss and turn alot and thought that would mess it up, thats why I said 2 hours lol, if I am awake, I move alot :) thanks


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, sorry hugs, did a bit of fiddling on my computer but can't spot anything yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I have this bizarre urge to go purchase and try opks today :wacko: And if you know me, I hate those things. I've never had a positive.

My cm is getting watery and I'm starting ov pain. I think it's the desire to see 2 lines that is compeling me.


----------



## Viking15

I was going to order some OPKs and I had to stop and wonder about the Wondfos. I see an option of buying "one step" Wondfos and a different one. What is the difference? Is there a difference? 
I've been having a problem the last two cycles getting a positive opk, is there a certain one I should try?


----------



## Indigo77

Try them again, Ready....When is the last time you OPK tested?


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> Try them again, Ready....When is the last time you OPK tested?

Roughly 8 months ago.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready, try the Answer brand; the strips...I find them at Kroger.

They are a little more sensitive than the other brands and you might pick up your surge a litle better with them.


----------



## Rashaa

so...I got a hit on an ultrasensitive test strip last week - which prompted me to get an HCG on 9/29, and it was 8, progesterone at that time was 23.30. My doc was cautiously optimistic..but given age etc... didn't want me to get my hopes up...at that time, I could not get a store bought test to reveal a :bfp:..

Well this weekend, I got a clear blue to actually show a plus! and I did this FRER yesterday evening, and it's showing..technically, I am only 4 days late on my period...but I think the pregnancy is settling in...as these tests have a much lower sensitivity, and I just discovered things VERY early...

Has anyone else had that situation? to test pregnant, but it takes a little longer to show the actual test line ?

I have had nausea off/on, voracious appetite, cravings...body's giving me twinges and some pulling here/there...

I wanna send :dust: to everyone...and please share if you have had a similar situation.
 



Attached Files:







aug 30 016.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 14









aug 30 017.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## readyformore

Ok. I have to get milk anyway. And maybe something to cook for dinner.

Anyone have any good dinner ideas?


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa...looks good!


----------



## readyformore

Yay Rashaa!

(See, I knew I needed your husband's sperm, lol).


----------



## Rashaa

readyformore said:


> Yay Rashaa!
> 
> (See, I knew I needed your husband's sperm, lol).

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! Too funny. How are you doing these days?


----------



## shmoo75

Rashaa - :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun. I could see those lines without enlarging the pic.

Hugs - I really hope that 2nd line starts showing for you soon.

AFM - I was going to poas but realised the only IC's I had were evil one step ones(what Jodes used)I used them the last 2 cycles and were getting faint 2nd lines but then AF would arrive so, I have binned the remainder of them and ordered a different brand from access diagnostics. once they arrive I will quite happily poas as I don't want to use a FRER or CB Digi until I get strongish 2nd lines on my IC's iykwim.


----------



## Indigo77

Shmoo...Don't throw them away yet! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I kept mine, lol


----------



## shmoo75

already binned I'm afraid as, I know what I'm like at 5am I will grab a test and not realise I've picked the wrong brand up and get all excitied only to realise a couple of hrs later that I used the evil ones:haha::haha:


----------



## sadie

Yeah, Rashaa! I just got my +hpt too! H&H!!


----------



## Ferne

sadie said:


> Thanks Ferne. FF says i am due on the 14th! Enjoy!!


The 14th? Well then we'll be in this for the long haul together!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Rashaa

sadie said:


> Yeah, Rashaa! I just got my +hpt too! H&H!!

WTG Sadie :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :hugs:

When is your due date? H & H 9 months :baby:


----------



## sadie

Thanks!

FF is telling me June 14, but when. Do the minus 3 months plus 7 days, i get June 16!

You?


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks girls, hopefully will see something soon. I didn't get a +hpt until like 14-15dpo last time, so we shall see. Not even sure when AF is supposed to arrive this month lol. Sad I know :) hopefully that *itch will stay away from more then just me :) thanks again


----------



## Rashaa

sadie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FF is telling me June 14, but when. Do the minus 3 months plus 7 days, i get June 16!
> 
> You?

June 6th, but I will try the minus 3 months plus 7 days and see....I'll post back when I get home....I think I caught the pregnancy on the day of implant honestly...as the numbers were really low, and now things are moving ahead more.... we'll see. lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmom/NS/Butterfly and all you charting experts. Can you please look at my chart and tell me what you think? I am not so sure i O'd. I used my last OPK on Friday and there was a dark line but not quite positive. I meant to buy more on Saturday but it totally escaped my mind so i have no idea. With DH being unwell we havent :sex: much but it only takes one so i was holding onto some hope.

My temp yesterday was taken at my usual time but i had only slept for about an hour and a half. Was up most of the night with DS and my bad back so i marked it as "Sleep deprived" but not sure that was the correct thing to do.

Thanks in advance.

x


----------



## tinkershell

Congrats to all the new :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust: To all still waiting to test


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, do you mind playing with your chart a little for me? I think your best day for OV is Fri/Sat, but the few high temps you have pre-OV, might be confusing FF.

Could you toss the high temps and see if it gives you x-hairs? I don't mark disturbed sleep on my chart, I just make a note of it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Also, throw that almost positive OPK in your chart too, please.


----------



## hugs3409

Ok here is todays :) I think I have line eye lol, guess I should stop "trying" to see something lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Also, throw that almost positive OPK in your chart too, please.

Consider me to be a right dumbass. i got rid of the high temp for the 28th Sept and took the "sleep deprivation" off. What other temp should i disregard? Should i say that there was a positive OPK for cd11 (it was around 10pm that i did it) or assume it would have been a positive on CD12?

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Also, throw that almost positive OPK in your chart too, please.
> 
> Consider me to be a right dumbass. i got rid of the high temp for the 28th Sept and took the "sleep deprivation" off. What other temp should i disregard? Should i say that there was a positive OPK for cd11 (it was around 10pm that i did it) or assume it would have been a positive on CD12?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


I think it might be the temps on CD2-3 and I would put a positive OPK on CD11-12...if this doesn't work, then we'll try something else, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...the last pic of the IC by itself, is that unaltered?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Also, throw that almost positive OPK in your chart too, please.
> 
> Consider me to be a right dumbass. i got rid of the high temp for the 28th Sept and took the "sleep deprivation" off. What other temp should i disregard? Should i say that there was a positive OPK for cd11 (it was around 10pm that i did it) or assume it would have been a positive on CD12?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it might be the temps on CD2-3 and I would put a positive OPK on CD11-12...if this doesn't work, then we'll try something else, lolClick to expand...


Still no crosshairs hun. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Ok here is todays :) I think I have line eye lol, guess I should stop "trying" to see something lol.
> View attachment 275251
> View attachment 275252
> View attachment 275254

I see something on the last pic. Definately a hint of something. Everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry Wendy...when I look at this cycle's temps compared to the last one, it seems to me that they are still running a little low; I would keep testing...but, I don't think you have OV'd yet.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

yes all the pics are unaltered :)


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Sorry Wendy...when I look at this cycle's temps compared to the last one, it seems to me that they are still running a little low; I would keep testing...but, I don't think you have OV'd yet.:hugs:

Thanks hun :flower:. i didnt think that i had O'd. Its quite good though having a later O this month specially after DH not being able to perform. As long as it happens soon. :wacko::wacko: I'll get more OPK's on the way home and start POAS tonight again. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I see a little something on the last test, but IDK that I can see any color.


----------



## Wendyk07

I have another wee question for you girls. Feel free to tell me to PO though. i have been getting sharp pains on and off both yesterday and today just above the bikini line area on the right side. Starts as a dull ache and then a sharpish pain which lasts for a few seconds then goes away for a couple of hours before returning. Could be totally unrealated to ttc which is why i give you all permission to tell me to do one. lol

Anyway i just wondered if anyone else has ever experienced this or something similar?

x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: just got in from golf and lunch with a friend that I am really going to miss :cry:

Wendy - I just looked at your chart and it looks like a perfect O on cd 11 to me but I guess you might have made some changes to it lol! :hugs:

Hugs I can see a faint line on the IC but nothing on the other so FX for you :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hugs, i see a thin line on the last pic. best of luck.


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: just got in from golf and lunch with a friend that I am really going to miss :cry:
> 
> Wendy - I just looked at your chart and it looks like a perfect O on cd 11 to me but I guess you might have made some changes to it lol! :hugs:
> 
> Hugs I can see a faint line on the IC but nothing on the other so FX for you :hugs:

Am hoping it wasnt CD11 because we didnt :sex: until cd12. OPK in the afternoon(cd11) had faint 2nd line and at 10pm a darker 2nd line but not positive. i was kinda hoping for cd12 onwards or even still to O but my temps are not playing ball. then again i dont suppose i can expect them to be accurate when i am not getting the required 3-4 hours of sleep. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: just got in from golf and lunch with a friend that I am really going to miss :cry:
> 
> Wendy - I just looked at your chart and it looks like a perfect O on cd 11 to me but I guess you might have made some changes to it lol! :hugs:
> 
> Hugs I can see a faint line on the IC but nothing on the other so FX for you :hugs:
> 
> Am hoping it wasnt CD11 because we didnt :sex: until cd12. OPK in the afternoon(cd11) had faint 2nd line and at 10pm a darker 2nd line but not positive. i was kinda hoping for cd12 onwards or even still to O but my temps are not playing ball. then again i dont suppose i can expect them to be accurate when i am not getting the required 3-4 hours of sleep. :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm just really going by the big temp rise from 11 to 12 so could have been an overnight one on 11/12th but who knows... :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy....it could be OV and it could be nothing....this time I will give you a pass; next time you get told to PO!:hugs::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey girls, congrats on the :bfp:s Sadie and Rashaa! :happydance: Good times.

I have a question for the charting professors - I wake up at a different time every day, is this going to make a massive difference to charting? When working I temp at 6.30am, when I'm off it's more like 8.30am - 10am. Should I just temp when I wake or should I be adjusting at all? Thanks in advance.

Oh, and thanks to *dmom* my new favourite word is 'cooter' :thumbup:.


----------



## hugs3409

Hey Jodes, I see you in here lol, how are you doing??? BFP yet?? When are you or have you tested recently? When is AF due? What dpo are you?? lol I need answers haha, j/k


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey girls, congrats on the :bfp:s Sadie and Rashaa! :happydance: Good times.
> 
> I have a question for the charting professors - I wake up at a different time every day, is this going to make a massive difference to charting? When working I temp at 6.30am, when I'm off it's more like 8.30am - 10am. Should I just temp when I wake or should I be adjusting at all? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh, and thanks to *dmom* my new favourite word is 'cooter' :thumbup:.

yes it can make a difference. If you wake at 6.30am every morning during the week then i would set your alarm for that time during the weekend and record your temp. If you can't be bothered to take your temp at this time then use the adjuster :thumbup: this is what i do


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Hey Jodes, I see you in here lol, how are you doing??? BFP yet?? When are you or have you tested recently? When is AF due? What dpo are you?? lol I need answers haha, j/k

:haha::haha::haha: no worries i was just looking at your tests and mine started like yours :thumbup: i really hope its a bfp :hugs:

I'm good today feeling chilled but still confused. Yes i got a BFP with a FRER yesterday (only faint) but negative with a digi. Not testing now until next week if i can hold off that long only because my hubby doesn't want me to and sometimes i have to respect his wishes because he knows how upset i've been about it all. AF was due either Monday/Tuesday and i am 15dpo today :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

looking good mama, looking good :) fx'd


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey girls, congrats on the :bfp:s Sadie and Rashaa! :happydance: Good times.
> 
> I have a question for the charting professors - I wake up at a different time every day, is this going to make a massive difference to charting? When working I temp at 6.30am, when I'm off it's more like 8.30am - 10am. Should I just temp when I wake or should I be adjusting at all? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Oh, and thanks to *dmom* my new favourite word is 'cooter' :thumbup:.

Give it a few weeks and you'll be waking up at 6.30am every day :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I started mine at 6.30am as that was what time i woke on the first day I used it - the 2nd month I thought whoa neddy that is a bit early and tried to change it to 7am but have been waking up at 6.30am ever since :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes, fingers crossed hun!!!! Did you post pics?
Congrats Rashaa and Sadie!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

hugs3409 said:


> Ok here is todays :) I think I have line eye lol, guess I should stop "trying" to see something lol.
> View attachment 275251
> View attachment 275252
> View attachment 275254


Hugs, this is what happened to me... can you get some ultra sensitive test strips? OR do a Beta HCG [blood test]......I was able to track HCG from a level of 8...it's much higher now..but I caught the pregnancy at early implantation.

I am not sure in the US where to go, but I got my strips from makeababy.ca...their sensitivity is to 10 miu/L...most store bougths are 25-50...


----------



## Rashaa

Jodes2011 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jodes, I see you in here lol, how are you doing??? BFP yet?? When are you or have you tested recently? When is AF due? What dpo are you?? lol I need answers haha, j/k
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: no worries i was just looking at your tests and mine started like yours :thumbup: i really hope its a bfp :hugs:
> 
> I'm good today feeling chilled but still confused. Yes i got a BFP with a FRER yesterday (only faint) but negative with a digi. Not testing now until next week if i can hold off that long only because my hubby doesn't want me to and sometimes i have to respect his wishes because he knows how upset i've been about it all. AF was due either Monday/Tuesday and i am 15dpo today :thumbup:Click to expand...


Jodes I got goose bumps reading your post CONGRATS ON THE :bfp: ... :hug: and :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jodes, fingers crossed hun!!!! Did you post pics?
> Congrats Rashaa and Sadie!!!!

thanks hun and yes there on my journal :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Rashaa said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Jodes, I see you in here lol, how are you doing??? BFP yet?? When are you or have you tested recently? When is AF due? What dpo are you?? lol I need answers haha, j/k
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: no worries i was just looking at your tests and mine started like yours :thumbup: i really hope its a bfp :hugs:
> 
> I'm good today feeling chilled but still confused. Yes i got a BFP with a FRER yesterday (only faint) but negative with a digi. Not testing now until next week if i can hold off that long only because my hubby doesn't want me to and sometimes i have to respect his wishes because he knows how upset i've been about it all. AF was due either Monday/Tuesday and i am 15dpo today :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jodes I got goose bumps reading your post CONGRATS ON THE :bfp: ... :hug: and :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes I'm back is it a positive, I was dying to find out your news :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

haven't done one today sorry babe i'm doing one tomorrow with FMU i will be 16dpo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Jodes! My fingers are so crossed for you that it took me three hours just to type this. 

Wishing you lots of luck and so much baby dust that you sneeze for a week!


----------



## SuperAwesome

And a huge, huge CONGRATS to our BFP ladies! I hope you have easy, breezy pregnancies! 

As for the rest of us, I guess we just have to have more sex. Oh, the hardship!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> And a huge, huge CONGRATS to our BFP ladies! I hope you have easy, breezy pregnancies!
> 
> As for the rest of us, I guess we just have to have more sex. Oh, the hardship!

TTC sex is a hardship!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> And a huge, huge CONGRATS to our BFP ladies! I hope you have easy, breezy pregnancies!
> 
> As for the rest of us, I guess we just have to have more sex. Oh, the hardship!
> 
> TTC sex is a hardship!:haha:Click to expand...

Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> And a huge, huge CONGRATS to our BFP ladies! I hope you have easy, breezy pregnancies!
> 
> As for the rest of us, I guess we just have to have more sex. Oh, the hardship!
> 
> TTC sex is a hardship!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:Click to expand...

There,there...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> And a huge, huge CONGRATS to our BFP ladies! I hope you have easy, breezy pregnancies!
> 
> As for the rest of us, I guess we just have to have more sex. Oh, the hardship!
> 
> TTC sex is a hardship!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> There,there...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Desperado167 said:


> Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:

I SO misread this. You don't even want to know how. 

Anyway, hugs for you! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:
> 
> I SO misread this. You don't even want to know how.
> 
> Anyway, hugs for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I do,I really wanna know how :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Desperado167 said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Any sex is a hardship to me :cry:
> 
> I SO misread this. You don't even want to know how.
> 
> Anyway, hugs for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I do,I really wanna know how :haha:Click to expand...

Okay. I read it as:


Spoiler
Anal sex is a hardship for me.

YOU ASKED!!! :D


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I know, I know, I'm terrible. My poor parents.


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> I know, I know, I'm terrible. My poor parents.

I was actually gonna say your lucky hubby :haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Desperado167 said:


> I was actually gonna say your lucky hubby :haha::haha:

:haha:

True story: Last week he labeled my birthday as Super Awesome Day on the calendar we have on the refrigerator. When I laughed, he said:

"Super Awesome Day is sponsored by Jerry Lewis."

I love that man. :D


----------



## Rashaa

Funny story to share...and there is a moral to it as well....[somewhere]...

I thought I would use a FRER yesterday morning....to see if the lines are getting darker.. normally, I use a cup and test from there..but I was brazen and thought I would just dip it in stream.... Well the whole bloody thing was immersed in urine lol...the plastic window that should not get wet even, go wet. The bloody test strip did not work, I didn't see a flow line as the adsorption moved across the test strip... so I capped it, put it down, and was going to call the company to see if I could get another one.... when I got home...the test had worked, and both lines were showing....not sure how it changed, but it did lol.

so don't put a urine test strip completely in the stream lol...and if all else fails, if it is to be positive, it will be positive.......eventually :D.


----------



## hugs3409

Rashaa said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is todays :) I think I have line eye lol, guess I should stop "trying" to see something lol.
> View attachment 275251
> View attachment 275252
> View attachment 275254
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs, this is what happened to me... can you get some ultra sensitive test strips? OR do a Beta HCG [blood test]......I was able to track HCG from a level of 8...it's much higher now..but I caught the pregnancy at early implantation.
> 
> I am not sure in the US where to go, but I got my strips from makeababy.ca...their sensitivity is to 10 miu/L...most store bougths are 25-50...Click to expand...

I don't know where I can get some or I would. If I order them now, I would have to wait for them to come in and by then, if I am pregnant, it would show on the rest ya know. If AF shows her ugly face this month, I will get some for next month. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ferne

Hugs, I'm not familiar with the tests you used but if I'm looking at the right place, by the "T", then I see a line on the middle photo and last photo.

I can see a faint line on both.


----------



## sadie

Omg jodes! Great news! :dust:


----------



## sadie

Oooh. I just learned that i can change the display from 10 posts per page to 40!!! So much easier!!! Except scrolling down can be annoying on my aparatus. (thats what he said....)


----------



## dachsundmom

Isn't 'scrolling down on the apparatus' how you got the sperm?:haha:


----------



## sadie

That _and_ a skinny catheter!


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Ferne, I am hoping. I can't tell if today I have slight cramps with backache or just achy muscles from working out yesterday lol. I did however feel a few twinges down below, and just before we went to dinner, I got a nauseous feeling for about 20 minutes, then went away lol. hmmmmm no I WON'T symptom spot. I don't wanna get yelled at teehee :)


----------



## Viking15

Ok, I asked before, but the thread moves fast. I need to order more OPKs. I ordered Wondfos the last time and went to order the same but found two different kinds. One step and one that doesn't specify anything. Are they different? I had success with the ones I purchased up until two cycles ago. Any suggestions? I have a few answer left, but not enough to get me thru a cycle, but I thought I would cross check with them.


----------



## hugs3409

Sorry I don't know anything about opk's I just ordered wondfo off amazon, was $9.?? For 50


----------



## sadie

Hugs, when will you test again?


----------



## hugs3409

I did this morning ???



I just have no clue when to even expect AF?? Tomorrow is cd34, should I "expect" it tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I cannot make out anything in the pics, but go by what you see IRL.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I couldn't either, oh well, just a waiting game I guess lol


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/993a9760.jpg for Brooke


----------



## dachsundmom

Give me a minute and check out my avatar!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Give me a minute and check out my avatar!

Sooooo cute ,:hugs::hug::hug:


----------



## Indigo77

How did you shrink it to make it fit?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> How did you shrink it to make it fit?

When I uploaded it from my desktop, it automatically does it.

I don't think it will auto-shrink if you use the URL.


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - I really hope you get an answer soon in the shape of a :bfp: hun

AFM - I tested this morning and I am going with :bfn: I will test again Sunday morning maybe use an OPK Saturday night if I can't wait until Sunday morning to poas:haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks shmoo, I hope you get a :bfp: soon too. I did a opk this afternoon with a hpt test and it was half positive. Yesterday too, I dunno :shrug:


----------



## shmoo75

hugs3409 said:


> thanks shmoo, I hope you get a :bfp: soon too. I did a opk this afternoon with a hpt test and it was half positive. Yesterday too, I dunno :shrug:

I remember in 2009 I used an OPK the night before I got my :bfp: with DD and, that was the strongest + on an OPK I have ever had!!! This TTC lark it ain't easy is it?


----------



## hugs3409

Ok I have a question again :) I have not had any implant bleeding (if of course it happened) but I just went to the bathroom and had a small piece of tissue I guess you could say. It wasn't blood or anything like that, but the tissue looked like it had some blood with it. It was very small though, like smaller then a pencil eraser. sorry TMI never had this, thought you brainiacs would know more then me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, you are sure it wasn't CM?


----------



## hugs3409

could be, but why with blood? and nothing else lol, never noticed it before. It was kinda like the plug you lose at the end of pregnancy lol, I couldn't think of that analogy earlier :)


----------



## hugs3409

I am sorry I seem like a complete idiot lol when it comes to these things. I honestly never ever tuned into my body so much as I am now and never noticed or paid much attention to alot of things I have been noticing these past few months


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> could be, but why with blood? and nothing else lol, never noticed it before. It was kinda like the plug you lose at the end of pregnancy lol, I couldn't think of that analogy earlier :)

did you have sex last night? some times that does that too


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't apologize...:hugs:

What I think you saw was just some mucous mixed with very light spotting.


----------



## hugs3409

LLbean said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> could be, but why with blood? and nothing else lol, never noticed it before. It was kinda like the plug you lose at the end of pregnancy lol, I couldn't think of that analogy earlier :)
> 
> did you have sex last night? some times that does that tooClick to expand...

unfortunatly no :(


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Don't apologize...:hugs:
> 
> What I think you saw was just some mucous mixed with very light spotting.

yeah your probably right, not sure yet if that is good or bad lol, we shall find out soon :) thanks


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> could be, but why with blood? and nothing else lol, never noticed it before. It was kinda like the plug you lose at the end of pregnancy lol, I couldn't think of that analogy earlier :)
> 
> did you have sex last night? some times that does that tooClick to expand...
> 
> unfortunatly no :(Click to expand...

hmmm then it is like Dmom said. light spotting with CM...lets keep on the look out. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ferne

Hugs,
Finger crossed! Hoping that was implantation!


----------



## shmoo75

Can you please look at the following pics and tell me if you see anything? It was not FMU that I used but it was midday wee. I am also posting in October Testing and HPT POAS Gallery as well. All comments gratefully received. I will of course be poas tomorrow morning:





I feel sick waiting for responses!!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you see color on the bottom test?


----------



## shmoo75

Yes. I see colour on the FRER as well but, as that is a skinny line being as faint as it is in IRL it doesn't come across very well on the pics. The bottom one is a Tescos own brand.


----------



## dachsundmom

The pic is a little dark, so I cannot see the FR very well....I see something going on the Tesco test, but cannot make out color.

Fx'd!


----------



## hugs3409

^^WSS^^ I see on FR and Tesco, but not sure about color. How is it I can see your tests, but not my own haha fx'd :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - i'm the same about other peoples too!! I think its a case of you can see it on your own tests but, you don't quite believe it as it something that you so desperatly want.

I will poas again tomorrow using FMU I promise. Might even crack open a CB Digi tomorrow!!! Will also pop out in a few mins to buy some more tests!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

shmoo75 said:


> Hugs - i'm the same about other peoples too!! I think its a case of you can see it on your own tests but, you don't quite believe it as it something that you so desperatly want.
> 
> I will poas again tomorrow using FMU I promise. Might even crack open a CB Digi tomorrow!!! Will also pop out in a few mins to buy some more tests!!!:haha::haha:

Oh I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE that is a BFP!!!!!

FXd!!!!:happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I see lines! I definitely see lines. Eeek! Good luck!


----------



## Sewergrrl

I can see a line on the Tesco one! Hopefully it's a BFP for you!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

I see a line on the FRER or whatever it is !! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

i can see a line on the FRER :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Shmoo!


----------



## Jodes2011

and the tesco's one too :happydance: shmoo i think this could be your month FX and lots of luck :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

looking good shmoo, there's something there for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Hey dmom. I reread my post from yesterday and didnt like one of the words i usex. I hope you didnt find me offensive. I just really want you to lay off the tylenol. Its cant be good. Hugs


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Hey dmom. I reread my post from yesterday and didnt like one of the words i usex. I hope you didnt find me offensive. I just really want you to lay off the tylenol. Its cant be good. Hugs

OMFG...you are totally fine! :hugs:

I never saw the post as more than anything but concern...no worries.

And BTW, I have had 1/2 glass of water today and only 1 Tylenol...it's a start, lol. :haha:


----------



## sadie

Woo hoo! Hugs.


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Woo hoo! Hugs.

Weren't you at the doc today? :happydance:


----------



## sadie

Yes! hcg 125 progesterone 28! 
Today is 4 weeks and 1 day!


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Yes! hcg 125 progesterone 28!
> Today is 4 weeks and 1 day!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And for some, it's a huge holdiay starting this evening...so many things to celebrate!


----------



## sadie

Thank you! Yes, i get to go break te fat at my friend's tomorrow. Im catholic, but theyre jewish. Its a delicios meal! Smoked salmon, whitefish, bagels etc...


----------



## dachsundmom

sadie said:


> Thank you! Yes, i get to go break te fat at my friend's tomorrow. Im catholic, but theyre jewish. Its a delicios meal! Smoked salmon, whitefish, bagels etc...

I was a Catholic and a good friend of mine is Jewish, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

Sadie - Those numbers look great hun. FX there are def a few more hings to celebrate this weekend.

My OH is now sh**ing himself:haha::haha: I think he gets up at 5am tomorrow so, i will be getting up with him to poas!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

FXed and GL shmoo! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> Sadie - Those numbers look great hun. FX there are def a few more hings to celebrate this weekend.
> 
> My OH is now sh**ing himself:haha::haha: I think he gets up at 5am tomorrow so, i will be getting up with him to poas!!!

Good luck lovely ,xxxxxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

sadie said:


> Yes! hcg 125 progesterone 28!
> Today is 4 weeks and 1 day!

Yippee!!!


----------



## sadie

What spelling errors! Break the fast.... Delicious, etc.... I think you all know what i meant!
i wish an easy fast to those that are fasting!!


----------



## Indigo77

sadie said:


> What spelling errors! Break the fast.... Delicious, etc.... I think you all know what i meant!
> i wish an easy fast to those that are fasting!!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shmoo75

I of course poas this morning and guess what?


Spoiler




I guess its safe to safe I am up the duff!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:

Do you agree?:winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Again congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

shmoo75 said:


> I of course poas this morning and guess what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 276797
> 
> View attachment 276798
> 
> 
> I guess its safe to safe I am up the duff!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Do you agree?:winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay shmoo! :happydance: 
Brilliant news lady :thumbup:.


----------



## Butterfly67

congrats again shmoo and keekee am loving the new avatar :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats shmoo :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats shmoo :)
AFM waiting on test, but temp dropped big time, unless its wrong lol, my sleep does usually suck lol


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - :hugs::hugs: for the temp drop. I really hope you get a :bfp: soon hun. I hate TTC it really sucks


----------



## hugs3409

Here is this mornings, I swear I see something on the one IC, however the other looks like a white strip, so no clue :shrugs:
2 are with flash 2 are without all unaltered :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I just don't know; I can see the antibody strip on the IC...do you see color?


----------



## hugs3409

nope I still see nothing, I think I can see something sometimes, but I doubt it lol, not too hopeful now with the temps dropping, but who knows :( thanks for looking


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs sorry I don't see it. Like you say with temps dropping and at 14dpo... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I see a white line on the bottom Wondfo, but I don't know what that means. Is that an antibody strip? :shrug: The temp drop usually means AF is coming for me...... :shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks, I was just looking at some galleries of others charts and I saw some where the temps drop and then come back up and they get a pos. I will hold onto that, but....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...yes, the white strip is the antibody strip.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations Shmoo!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats schmoo!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Shmoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Well light/spotty bleeding now :(


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Well light/spotty bleeding now :(

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Shmoo!!!!!! Awesome news. Congrats


----------



## Viking15

Shmoo!!!!!!
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:thumbup::happydance::dance::headspin::bunny::holly::wohoo:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Shmoo!!! That's FANTASTIC! Congratulations!!! Happy, healthy pregnancy, to you!


----------



## Butterfly67

So here is my POAS from today - I actually think I am 9 1/2 dpo rather than 10 lol!

IRL I see a v faint line which I could see when I first went to look at 7 mins. However I am not sure that it has any colour - it kind of looks grey and I don't think you can see it in the photo so I'm not getting any hope up!

Anyway I might POAS again later today as I have loads of ICs to use up lol!

:dust: to B and T for your tests :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> View attachment 277251
> 
> 
> So here is my POAS from today - I actually think I am 9 1/2 dpo rather than 10 lol!
> 
> IRL I see a v faint line which I could see when I first went to look at 7 mins. However I am not sure that it has any colour - it kind of looks grey and I don't think you can see it in the photo so I'm not getting any hope up!
> 
> Anyway I might POAS again later today as I have loads of ICs to use up lol!
> 
> :dust: to B and T for your tests :hugs:

Well I see it via iPod so I'm guessing it would be better on the computer :D getting excited here for you!


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly, I see something, I zoomed the image on my mobile and I see a v faint line!!
OMG that is exciting!


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies! I've now convinced myself there is nothing there lol! Will POAS again in an hour if I can hold me pee that long!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congratulations shmoo and fxed for you to be the next BFP butterfly, keep us updated. x


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks ladies! I've now convinced myself there is nothing there lol! Will POAS again in an hour if I can hold me pee that long!

Omg,omg please let it be a bfp ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04049.jpg. Today's tests ,the bottom one is just a stick from my cbfm ,I just used it too ,x


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04048.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

Do you see a line on it Despie? I thought I could see a line on the top one but then I think I have line eye now :haha::haha:

I did another test and it is BFN so think the first one is my imagination!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Do you see a line on it Despie? I thought I could see a line on the top one but then I think I have line eye now :haha::haha:
> 
> I did another test and it is BFN so think the first one is my imagination!

Nope no lines ,:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Do you see a line on it Despie? I thought I could see a line on the top one but then I think I have line eye now :haha::haha:
> 
> I did another test and it is BFN so think the first one is my imagination!

Can we see it please ,?:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hugs - :hugs::hugs: This limbo is horrible. Has the spotting stopped or has it become heavy?

Butterfly & Despie - :hugs::hugs: I hate the early testing but we do it all the time and drive ourselves nuts!!!! I think I see something on my laptop for both of you but, not sure as it is super faint. My fx for you both.


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry butterfly and T but i can't see any line only because i'm crap at line spotting :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope its a bfp for you both :happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Do you see a line on it Despie? I thought I could see a line on the top one but then I think I have line eye now :haha::haha:
> 
> I did another test and it is BFN so think the first one is my imagination!
> 
> Can we see it please ,?:hugs:Click to expand...

Well I put it with the other one and now I don't know which is which as they both look like BFNs - I'll POAS again tonight and make sure I take a pic of that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/HPT.jpg

My 8DPO, BFN:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bummer! Join the club :haha::haha:

Of course you have a couple of days in lieu :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Since I wasn't expecting much, I am totally ok with it, lol.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I'm out, light-medium bleed now.
Fx'd for you both


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> I'm out, light-medium bleed now.
> Fx'd for you both

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> I'm out, light-medium bleed now.
> Fx'd for you both

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## sadie

Hugs, Hugs.

Dmom, you are still way too early. :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

and more :hug: hugs


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/HPT.jpg
> 
> My 8DPO, BFN:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Should we rescue the AF got me thread again? :haha: 
I will be glad.... AGAIN! to end the cycle as it so far, a very weird one!


----------



## Sus09

Well I posted this on another thread but It is my first positive OPK:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0708.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sus09

Oh, I have just realised! CONGRATUALTIONS SHMOOO!!! That is fantastic news!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats Shmoo & Sus!

I see a line on T's blue test...Does that count? :shrug:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have a good feeling there's going to be another BFP this month!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sewergrrl said:


> I have a good feeling there's going to be another BFP this month!!!!

Somewhere in the world there will be :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## shmoo75

we will all have :bfp:'s very soon. I will begin to count myself safe once I get past 1st November as, that will be 8wks from LMP and my 2 MC's have happened bang on 8wks so, as of Tues 3wks and counting.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Congrats Shmoo & Sus!
> 
> I see a line on T's blue test...Does that count? :shrug:

Her blue dye test is from her CBFM.:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Just popping in to say :hi:

Been super busy so haven't managed to log on and catch up. Hope you are all well. Will try and stay awake tonight and get on the laptop. 

X


----------



## Jodes2011

Todays OPK https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1138.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, how quickly do you think you get a positive OPK with the soy?


----------



## hugs3409

I was wondering the same lol, I started taking soy last night. Is 160mg a good amount?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, how quickly do you think you get a positive OPK with the soy?

I'm guessing around 3 days time :shrug: Last cycle i didn't start to get a line until day 15 of my cycle and then i ovulated on day 20


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> I was wondering the same lol, I started taking soy last night. Is 160mg a good amount?

yes i took 150mg from day 1-4 and then 200mg on day 5 :thumbup: i would never go over 200mg :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

so in other words once we stop taking the soy, we should start POAS??? yeah I am down with that haha


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> so in other words once we stop taking the soy, we should start POAS??? yeah I am down with that haha

Yes it brings ovulation forward :thumbup: esp if you do Day 1-5 which is what i've done.


----------



## hugs3409

I am doing 3-7, I didn't think of it at cd1


----------



## shmoo75

Jodes - I have my fx that you O earlier than CD20 this time hun and you get a super sticky bean very soon.

Hugs - I hope the soy works for you too.

Wendy - How are you doing hun? Did the insurance pay out for your TV in the end?

DMom - How are you feeling?

AFM - Feeling sick, tired and peeing loads at the mo. I haven't actually been sick as of yet but I have a feelig that I just might soon:haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes - I have my fx that you O earlier than CD20 this time hun and you get a super sticky bean very soon.
> 
> Hugs - I hope the soy works for you too.
> 
> Wendy - How are you doing hun? Did the insurance pay out for your TV in the end?
> 
> DMom - How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Feeling sick, tired and peeing loads at the mo. I haven't actually been sick as of yet but I have a feelig that I just might soon:haha::haha:

but thats a very good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> I am doing 3-7, I didn't think of it at cd1

even at 3-7 it will bring ovulation forward but doing it from 1-5 you will ovulate 2-3 days before :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Shmoo I thought you were symptom spotting there for a minute and then I remembered :dohh: you are pg already :haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Jodes2011 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> so in other words once we stop taking the soy, we should start POAS??? yeah I am down with that haha
> 
> Yes it brings ovulation forward :thumbup: esp if you do Day 1-5 which is what i've done.Click to expand...

I've been totally laid back this cycle, hardly thought about TTC at all so far. Then this evening I noticed a fair bit of EWCM so I POA OPK, just to check on where I was, and - OMFG - super positive! CD12??? My ov is CD17-20 most of the time, the earliest I've ever had is CD15, and that was a bit sketchy... bloody hell!! Lucky I checked!

Ho hum... guess better get to it then!

Hope you get the early ov as well Jodes after having to wait ages last cycle :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

well if it doesn't work this month, will try 1-5 next month. I was reading that soy makes you release more then one egg also? is that true?

also, how do you get more then 1 month on your FF chart to compare with others? I tried the overlay thing, but it doesn't do it. thanks


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> well if it doesn't work this month, will try 1-5 next month. I was reading that soy makes you release more then one egg also? is that true?
> 
> also, how do you get more then 1 month on your FF chart to compare with others? I tried the overlay thing, but it doesn't do it. thanks

This is what Brooke posted a while back i hope this helps :flower:

This is from a post on a another thread:

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35. 

As for the charts ask dmom :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

googly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> so in other words once we stop taking the soy, we should start POAS??? yeah I am down with that haha
> 
> Yes it brings ovulation forward :thumbup: esp if you do Day 1-5 which is what i've done.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been totally laid back this cycle, hardly thought about TTC at all so far. Then this evening I noticed a fair bit of EWCM so I POA OPK, just to check on where I was, and - OMFG - super positive! CD12??? My ov is CD17-20 most of the time, the earliest I've ever had is CD15, and that was a bit sketchy... bloody hell!! Lucky I checked!
> 
> Ho hum... guess better get to it then!
> 
> Hope you get the early ov as well Jodes after having to wait ages last cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...


Are you on the soy googly? Cheers hun now go and get bding my lovely :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls, 

I think i may have had a very faint 2nd line this morning. i was half asleep when i took the pic on my phone and have been in meetings all morning so i have only had a chance to look at it now. I might be seeing things though as i have to tilt my phone to see it and even then it might just be a shadow. I cant post them from here because of my limited access to this site at work. 

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Wendy...I will :coffee:. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy...you tease! hehehe

Hope you post that pic soon!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

looks clearer on my phone. :(
 



Attached Files:







test123.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Wedny, IRL you see a line with color?


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm no expert with lines wendy but i really hope its a BFP xx


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wedny, IRL you see a line with color?

Was half asleep this morning so i took the pic and went to work. Didnt have time to look at the test. ive been back in the office a little over an hour and only then did i look at the pic. 

The pic was taken in the time frame but i suppose it could still be an evap.


----------



## Wendyk07

It really is so much clearer on my phone when i tilt it. Look BFN on here though. 

Hey ho. Will poas again in the morning. :)


----------



## hugs3409

Jodes2011 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> well if it doesn't work this month, will try 1-5 next month. I was reading that soy makes you release more then one egg also? is that true?
> 
> also, how do you get more then 1 month on your FF chart to compare with others? I tried the overlay thing, but it doesn't do it. thanks
> 
> This is what Brooke posted a while back i hope this helps :flower:
> 
> This is from a post on a another thread:
> 
> 1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
> 
> 2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
> 
> 3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
> 
> 4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured a lot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
> 
> 5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.
> 
> I would suggest to take at least 80mg bc soy is half the strength of clomid. Soy can be taken anytime, but if taken at night, you can possibly avoid side effects and make sure to take them at the same time each day. As for opk, its suggested to start after period ends if cycle is < 35 days, or to start 3 days after period ends if cycle is > 35.
> 
> As for the charts ask dmom :thumbup:Click to expand...

That is exactly what I read. thanks ;)


----------



## hugs3409

not looking to bad to me :)


----------



## Butterfly67

I can see a line :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

good luck with testing tomorrow wendy. hoping it's a bfp for you.


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> Jodes - I have my fx that you O earlier than CD20 this time hun and you get a super sticky bean very soon.
> 
> Hugs - I hope the soy works for you too.
> 
> Wendy - How are you doing hun? Did the insurance pay out for your TV in the end?
> 
> DMom - How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM - Feeling sick, tired and peeing loads at the mo. I haven't actually been sick as of yet but I have a feelig that I just might soon:haha::haha:

Congratulations on ur BFP Hun. X

We picked up a new telly last Thursday. They gave us a voucher to take to a particular shop where we got a great deal on a 51inch hd 3d telly and with what was left we got a 3d player and glasses. All in all Derrin did us a favour. Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry Shmoo...I missed your post..I am just :coffee:

I hope you are starting to get excited!:happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Had to P so i couldnt help myself. lol

Dont know if i see colour in RL, dont even know if i see a line. Its fun to look though. :thumbup:

Original pic plus one that i increased the saturation on.
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 10









test.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe? lol


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe? lol

Are you testing tomorrow hun?


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Wendy FX :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe? lol
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow hun?Click to expand...

IDK...my PMA left the building at the moment, but I am sure I can muster some up here shortly, lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Maybe? lol
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow hun?Click to expand...
> 
> IDK...my PMA left the building at the moment, but I am sure I can muster some up here shortly, lol.Click to expand...

:wohoo:

No PMA required. Just piss and dont miss. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Good Luck to all you ladies, Still waiting for AF to arrive. Don't want her too, but these cramps are driving me crazy..So what else could it be??? Grrrrrr


----------



## Indigo77

Is SS allowed here? 

Brooke...Phuck the pendulum...:test:


----------



## dachsundmom

NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING!


:growlmad: :nope: :growlmad: :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## Tnkzmom

:shrug::shrug: QQ who me??? No SS, just bothered by these gosh darn cramps!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh! :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Tnkzmom

Indigo77 said:


> :haha:

BTW love the baby pics Indigo..too cute


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Even the CTP ticker is a SS thing, lol.

It's got a symptom for every damned day....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I know! :haha:

But it is helpful in letting us know who to avoid as they enter their 'dark days'....


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I wish you would let me hide mine....


----------



## dachsundmom

Go for it! I consent, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks!


----------



## Tnkzmom

Aha good point... damn Ticker. I shall change this. LOL!!!!


----------



## Tnkzmom

Tnkzmom said:


> Aha good point... damn Ticker. I shall change this. LOL!!!!

tomorrow since i'm off work now..lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Anyone got any good news here Brooke? Wendy? :coffee::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't POAS and IDK if I will, since I had a temp drop this morning, lol.


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> I haven't POAS and IDK if I will, since I had a temp drop this morning, lol.

Sorry you had a temp drop I'm still rooting for you though.

Wendy - When are you poas? or are you going to do the sensibe thing and wait until AF is meant to be here?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I haven't POAS and IDK if I will, since I had a temp drop this morning, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry its so bloody gutting x


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a3a024e2.jpg

I went for it and got my BFN...as expected. Now, I can officially call this one done. :thumbup:

Manifesting AF now.:haha:


----------



## hugs3409

awwww no fair, I can't use it to tweak it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I post them that way on purpose...

I figure if a line can't be seen on the pic, a tweak isn't worth it, lol.

I appreciate the gesture, though!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Lets all manifest for that November BFP you'll be joining me now Brooke :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

no fair :tease::tease:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...just this time...


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, I post them that way on purpose...
> 
> I figure if a line can't be seen on the pic, a tweak isn't worth it, lol.
> 
> I appreciate the gesture, though!!


so are you saying there's a line then? :winkwink: I'm no good at line spotting :shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no...if I manifest it, I can see a shadow...but, it's all in my head, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

oh i see :hugs::hugs: are you taking soy Brooke?


----------



## hugs3409

Sure sure, now that I am not home lol, I will play with it after the gym. Like 3 hours from now lol


----------



## hugs3409

Sure sure, now that I am not home lol, I will play with it after the gym. Like 3 hours from now lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> oh i see :hugs::hugs: are you taking soy Brooke?

Yep...last time, though. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

DH sacrified her soy to the great trash can in the sky Jodes :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> DH sacrified her soy to the great trash can in the sky Jodes :rofl:

The bin went to the curb last night and I heard the truck take it this morning.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

N took out the trash :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> N took out the trash :rofl::rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Conina

You know, while on holiday I was thinking "I'm gonna cut down my BnB usage - getting too obsessed". 

One day home, still in work, and I've been popping off and on all day :blush::blush:


----------



## Conina

And I meant to say - I missed you all ladies!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> N took out the trash :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> And I meant to say - I missed you all ladies!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: glad to hear the police are getting on to this situation - and well done you for getting the registration number.


----------



## hugs3409

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I think that's the antibody strip.


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm having a few months on soy and then thats it for me too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I dunno :shrug: :)


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs...I think that's the antibody strip.

I think so to hun. I also think that its the antibody lines that i have been seeing. Got a grey evap on a frer as well today so i am done for a few days. Will wait and see what happens come the weekend. I am still unsure of how many dpo i am but i should know either way no later than Tuesday. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs...I think that's the antibody strip.
> 
> I think so to hun. I also think that its the antibody lines that i have been seeing. Got a grey evap on a frer as well today so i am done for a few days. Will wait and see what happens come the weekend. I am still unsure of how many dpo i am but i should know either way no later than Tuesday. :flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

DMom & Wendy - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

How can you tell if the batteries in the bbt thermometer is bad? I got a HUGE temp spike this morning lol, is that normal for soy or is that a sign of needing batteries?


----------



## dachsundmom

Could be the soy..if the batteries are dying, you might notice that the 'beep' isn't right or you get the same temp for a few days in a row...

Take the temp of some water and see what you get.


----------



## hugs3409

yeah the beep sounds funny too. How often do you have to change those things lol. I ony got it not but 2 months ago lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It just depends how often you've used it and if it had been played with a lot in the store...I think mine died after 3 months.


----------



## NorthStar

Mine is still going after 6 months, I got mine mail order from ebay so I guess it was never played with in a store.


----------



## Indigo77

My battery died shortly after I got it, but it has been fine for months and months...


----------



## NorthStar

I don't even think the end of mine comes off to replace the battery, I was looking at it the other day and wondering about that, and thinking should I buy a new one now just in case it dies mid cycle.

I've seen them super cheap on ebay but it's not private listing, which is ridiculous, I don't want people knowing I'm buying that!


----------



## hugs3409

mine came in a packaging, so I don't know that it would be played with at the store, but I guess its not impossible. I am going to get new batteries anyway, and replace them. That either was a dead battery wicked temp spike or I moved around too much when getting it lol


----------



## Desperado167

So cant wait till I get af so I can start using my bbt ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> So cant wait till I get af so I can start using my bbt ,:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Posted this in the Oct thread as well. Even though i said i wouldnt these cramps are driving me nuts. If i tweak i see a line but not sure about colour. I though i saw pink in RL but am not sure. :wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy...I am not sure about color....:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy...I am not sure about color....:hugs:

Me either on the pic. I must have been seeing things lol. Hey ho!


----------



## Ferne

Wendyk07 said:


> Posted this in the Oct thread as well. Even though i said i wouldnt these cramps are driving me nuts. If i tweak i see a line but not sure about colour. I though i saw pink in RL but am not sure. :wacko::wacko:

Hi Wendy!
I do see something though but I can't make out the color. Is this photo tweaked?


----------



## Jodes2011

Even i can see a line :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> Even i can see a line :happydance:

I don't think there is any colour to it though hun. X


----------



## LLbean

Wendy I hope it is for you!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Changed the colour to blue and increased the contrast. Last post, promise. :winkwink:

I just love looking for lines. Sad, i know.
 



Attached Files:







blue.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't see any color...just the antibody strip...:cry:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy I hope it is for you!!!!

How are you hun? I'm only halfway through this weeks posts but i was so sad to hear what had happened.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Wendy I hope it is for you!!!!
> 
> How are you hun? I'm only halfway through this weeks posts but i was so sad to hear what had happened.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm fine, I promise. Just got home from my D&C and so far so good. Waiting to see what happens next :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I don't see any color...just the antibody strip...:cry:

Me either. Posted it because I know you girls like looking. :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> I'm fine, I promise. Just got home from my D&C and so far so good. Waiting to see what happens next :flower::flower::flower:

Oh no! *HUG*


----------



## SuperAwesome

Wendyk07 said:


> I just love looking for lines. Sad, i know.

Please. You're among like-minded people. I know I can make myself see lines on anything, even Joan Rivers' face. 

As far as POAS goes, I got a smiley face last night, so it's that time again...


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine, I promise. Just got home from my D&C and so far so good. Waiting to see what happens next :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Oh no! *HUG*Click to expand...

it's ok, I'm fine. Just hormones wreaking havoc but honestly I'm ok


----------



## Jodes2011

just done another opk this evening and i've never gotten a dark line like this on an IC :thumbup:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1266.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Holy hell! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> just done another opk this evening and i've never gotten a dark line like this on an IC :thumbup:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1266.jpg

Go, accupuncture, go!!:happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Wow Jodes that is very dark indeed. I didn't get one that dark this cycle! You better start getting :sex: with it!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

shmoo75 said:


> Wow Jodes that is very dark indeed. I didn't get one that dark this cycle! You better start getting :sex: with it!:happydance::happydance:

its the soy :thumbup: oh dont worry dh and i will be retiring for bed very soon (well as soon as the kids are asleep) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Jodes that is very dark indeed. I didn't get one that dark this cycle! You better start getting :sex: with it!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> its the soy :thumbup: oh dont worry dh and i will be retiring for bed very soon (well as soon as the kids are asleep) :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for soy!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmoo75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Jodes that is very dark indeed. I didn't get one that dark this cycle! You better start getting :sex: with it!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> its the soy :thumbup: oh dont worry dh and i will be retiring for bed very soon (well as soon as the kids are asleep) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for soy!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

Can you gals help me? CD13 OPK First Response I'm waiting to see when I Ovulate.. 
got a faint line yesterday, faint line this morning.. and now at 2pm got this. Do you think that's dark enough?
[URL=https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/?action=view&current=CD13OPK.jpg][IMG]https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/th_CD13OPK.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LLbean

Lucky7s said:


> Can you gals help me? CD13 OPK First Response I'm waiting to see when I Ovulate..
> got a faint line yesterday, faint line this morning.. and now at 2pm got this. Do you think that's dark enough?
> [URL=https://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/?action=view&current=CD13OPK.jpg][IMG]https://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j194/vjorge2002/th_CD13OPK.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

looks darker than the control line LOL...so yeah


----------



## Sewergrrl

I think that OPK is upside down. Is the control line on the left or right?


----------



## LLbean

Sewergrrl said:


> I think that OPK is upside down. Is the control line on the left or right?

oh maybe that's it then hehehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

Almost positive! :happydance:


----------



## Lucky7s

shoot! ha ha it is upside down! 

Control on the right.. I think I'm almost there.. hoping It gets darker tonight or tomorrow.
BD'ing a lot!

V


----------



## hugs3409

oooooh maybe my opk will look like that from soy as well lol, is that because you are releasing more then one egg this month because of the soy???


----------



## hugs3409

I am sorry if I already asked this, but how do you get more then one month to show on your chart? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> oooooh maybe my opk will look like that from soy as well lol, is that because you are releasing more then one egg this month because of the soy???

well quite possibly :thumbup: if you look at the chart and see days 1-5 you have a stronger ovulation and more than 1 egg released :happydance: My dh would go mad if he knew i'd been messing with soy :haha: GL hugs xx


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> I am sorry if I already asked this, but how do you get more then one month to show on your chart? I can't figure it out.

ask brooke she'll know i have no idea :shrug: i wouldn't mind doing it myself and comparing :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys checked the box for chart overlay...then you have to choose which charts to use...

You won't see the overlay on your end...I can't view it unless I look at my chart from my siggy.


----------



## hugs3409

oh maybe thats why. I did do the overlay, but I couldn't see it. Why would they make it so you can't see it, that is kinda dumb lol. 

Thanks Jodes. My OH know I was taking soy, but doesn't know why or what it does to you lol


----------



## hugs3409

ok I give up lol. I tried, I clicked on OV and coverline and average and all curves, and checked Oct, Sept and Aug and its only showing august. Oh well.


----------



## Jodes2011

i'll see what mine does hang on


----------



## dachsundmom

You checked the box to update your home page too?


----------



## Jodes2011

i've just done mine :thumbup: as brooke says go to chart overlay and click on the charts you want to overlay and then click 'show on homepage'


----------



## hugs3409

I think I got it. Jodes, what about Oct?? lol


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> I think I got it. Jodes, what about Oct?? lol

oh crap hang on haha :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Done :thumbup: i didnt set it from the start of my cycle


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes did FF take out the crosshairs itself after the last few days temps?


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes did FF take out the crosshairs itself after the last few days temps?

Nope it took my crosshairs off when i added my +OPK :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Ok, testing and testing OPKs. Trying to make sure my urine is concentrated. Still nothing. My strips barely have any color at all. When should they start being positive? I'm starting to get concerned. No positives the last two cycles and this month maybe too? I was hoping it was just wrong timing or not strong enough urine. When do I panic?


----------



## StarSign

Keep testign Viking. Per your charts, you should maybe see + OPK between Days 12-14, although I have tested + after my Ov. Do it 2x's a day (morning and evening). I'd do it for the next week just so I can see the darn strips turn like they are supposed to.


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking - I have a weird theory that is probably completely wrong because I analyse stuff way too much! Last month I flew on cd11 and I O'd on the evening of cd11. I haven't O'd before cd13 before so my :wacko: theory is that the air pressure made my follicles release early (well everything else swells up so why not it/them?). So next time I fly it will be cd10 and I intent POASing on the plane to see if I get a + opk then. 

So, if you fly a lot, do you think this could affect O?

actually I am going to go ask Dr Google what he thinks lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

LUTW. Anyone else?
Butterfly, I have no idea about all the things the constant time zone crossing may do to my body. I try not to worry about it because I can't change it. I know it causes issues for my bbt chart. I do my best but miss several temps a month. Some months are better than others. In the end the chart isn't the important part. Getting the egg is! I've not been successful with that yet. This month is looking better than most. Honestly, I don't know how anyone gets a sticky bean in my line of work. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> LUTW. Anyone else?
> Butterfly, I have no idea about all the things the constant time zone crossing may do to my body. I try not to worry about it because I can't change it. I know it causes issues for my bbt chart. I do my best but miss several temps a month. Some months are better than others. In the end the chart isn't the important part. Getting the egg is! I've not been successful with that yet. This month is looking better than most. Honestly, I don't know how anyone gets a sticky bean in my line of work. :wacko:

Yes, I only found a few vague things about flying long distance so it doesn't sounds like it should muck you up at all in terms of not ovulating :thumbup: - it must be tough viking but you look like you are doing the best you can :hugs::hugs: Like SS says, just keep testing and hopefully you will get a + soon. Glad that this month is looking good for you and hope you get your bfp :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Why is no one POAS?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will start the OPKs on Cd7-8...you pick


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Why is no one POAS?

I am, but I'm not getting anything. So frustrated.


----------



## Indigo77

Viking....When are you POAS? 2-3x a day? Are they getting darker? How much H2O do you drink? Which brand are you using?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I will start the OPKs on Cd7-8...you pick

I pick today. :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Viking....When are you POAS? 2-3x a day? Are they getting darker? How much H2O do you drink? Which brand are you using?

I wrote about it in my journal, but I'm using Answer brand and Wondfo ICs. I'm testing 2-3xs a day. I usually drink tons of water but I assumed this caused my lack of a positive the last two cycles so I've been trying to not drink as much. There is basically no color at all. Barely a line. I got a new batch of ICs and finished the old ones off on Monday. So I can't blame a bad batch. And the answers I had left over from before. Both worked for me before. :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Just keep testing.
Do you have EWCM today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will start the OPKs on Cd7-8...you pick
> 
> I pick today. :haha:Click to expand...

Your choices are CD7 or 8...:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Why is no one POAS?

I POAS this morning at 3DPO. Why? Because I have a hundred freakin' Wondfo tests sitting in my bathroom cupboard!

It was so white Snow called and asked if I'd pee on it, too.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will start the OPKs on Cd7-8...you pick
> 
> I pick today. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Your choices are CD7 or 8...:haha:Click to expand...

What if the TMX brings your OD forward? :haha:

What's the matter? You running low? You only have 97 tests left?


----------



## dachsundmom

Bit*h...I just got my 40 OPKs in the mail, lol. BTW, they were the old packaging...:haha:

Truthfully, I have OV stirrings going on now and the CM is present...ok, tomorrow morning...SMU.


----------



## Indigo77

They were? Hmmm. Now I am fighting the urge to order more. It would be my 3rd order.

No more POAS.
No more POAS.
No more POAS.


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Just keep testing.
> Do you have EWCM today?

I haven't gotten out of bed to shower yet. DH and I were still all afterglow this morning. Now he has occupied the bathroom for his morning routine. Why is it that men like to sit on the toilet for an hour? Also, my CM is marked EWCM but it's really a combo of creamy and EW. Mostly creamy. I hate that. The one thing I have done today so far is tested OPK style. :haha: DH gave me breakfast in bed. :cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to have plenty with me in my hotel...I want to see if the lines are darker with more eggs and I want to test out the trigger.


----------



## Indigo77

That's sweet. Awww.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to have plenty with me in my hotel...I want to see if the lines are darker with more eggs and I want to test out the trigger.

When would the trigger fade away?


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> That's sweet. Awww.

I know. Gag me, right? It's such and infrequent thing for us that when the magic happens we enjoy it. I'm not very good at getting BD on demand. Thank you Viagra! (oops. Tmi. :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am going to have plenty with me in my hotel...I want to see if the lines are darker with more eggs and I want to test out the trigger.
> 
> When would the trigger fade away?Click to expand...

Depends on the amount and type used...typically 5-10 days...


----------



## Natsby

I know this isn´t the right thread, but I don´t want to start a new one. So first RE meeting tomorrow, and I think I know what I want to ask him, but just to help me get it straight in my head any hints? Names of tests? I´m really nervous! But that maybe down to car stress this week too, I´m a nervous wreck already trying to do a million things at once and this is just making it worse!


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...what's on your list?


----------



## Sus09

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it is easy said, but try not to get nervous!!! The positive side is that you are going to be checked and hopefully you will get some answers hun all the best for tomorrow :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

This is the darkest I've had in 3 cycles. Perhaps I will catch the surge this time?


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> View attachment 283250
> 
> This is the darkest I've had in 3 cycles. Perhaps I will catch the surge this time?

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Ultra sound for cysts, HSG on day three, progesterone?? I don´t want the dye shot into my ovarys... but i know they will want to do it. And which ever bloods they do to check for OV beginning and end of cycle. Now i write it down I realize I hardly know the names in English, Spanish is going to be a treat!


----------



## dachsundmom

HSG usually isn't part of the CD3 tests and you'll have a progesterone check on CD21 or 7DPO...


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> View attachment 283250
> 
> This is the darkest I've had in 3 cycles. Perhaps I will catch the surge this time?


Yay! Keep testing! Don't drink too much!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/b0b9ba8a.jpg

I hope the whole order I bought isn't like this test....:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Weird...


----------



## dachsundmom

The test strip is completely white....


----------



## Indigo77

Try another?


----------



## dachsundmom

In the morning...


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> HSG usually isn't part of the CD3 tests and you'll have a progesterone check on CD21 or 7DPO...

Sorry yes I meant FSH I think, I´m dyslexic so all these letters are annoying!:dohh:


----------



## Conina

I will be starting POAS on OPKs - maybe today, actually. Probably won't be positive until next Wed or Thurs at the earliest, though...


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats....I think you are going to be just fine! 

Conina...yay for POAS...any stick, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg

Seriously, CD6....:shrug:

EWCM and OV pain are here....damn.


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg
> 
> Seriously, CD6....:shrug:
> 
> EWCM and OV pain is here....damn.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hi:


----------



## Viking15

I got nothing with my FMU...


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg
> 
> Seriously, CD6....:shrug:
> 
> EWCM and OV pain is here....damn.

Gheese! thats early. Have you POAS?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Wendy...this is the first OPK of the cycle...seems like it's an early one. 

Maybe I will have a longer surge, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...keep peeing.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,it looks like u will be earlier this month ,wots your plans for dtd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,it looks like u will be earlier this month ,wots your plans for dtd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha: Am laughing at "Plans for dtd" lol. No plans for me just "Hoi you, sex now" lol i dont really need more than that, DH always obliges. :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,it looks like u will be earlier this month ,wots your plans for dtd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha: Am laughing at "Plans for dtd" lol. No plans for me just "Hoi you, sex now" lol i dont really need more than that, DH always obliges. :rofl:Click to expand...

Lucky you ,I have to give oh a calendar with the days we need to dtd circled in red ,romantic not :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I had DH taking care of himself every 36 hours during AF and we DTD last night...it was for fun...never thought it might count for something.:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg
> 
> Seriously, CD6....:shrug:
> 
> EWCM and OV pain are here....damn.

wow thats early are you using anything this cycle? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a60f3a26-1.jpg
> 
> Seriously, CD6....:shrug:
> 
> EWCM and OV pain are here....damn.

WOW! Impressive and EARLY. What the heck are you doing differently this month?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am on Tamoxifen again this cycle...I did it CD2-6 instead of CD3-7 this time and I only had a 3 day AF....

I really hope the surge is a little longer bc this is just too early...:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

You might have a very long surge FX :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke...It's a good thing you started testing early! Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke...It's a good thing you started testing early! Wow! :thumbup:

I have to say...I love your splattered smiley Indigo HAHAHA


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke...It's a good thing you started testing early! Wow! :thumbup:

Yup. Fingers crossed it's a long one.


----------



## shmoo75

DMom - Wow that is super early hun. FX you have a longer surge as you don't want O this early.

Wendy - My DH is the same as yours I just need to tell him and he is there:haha::haha: no horny goats weed needed in my house(I really shudder to think what he would be like on it:haha::haha:)

Jodes - :happydance::happydance: for Oing early than CD20. I so have my fx for you hun. When will you be poas?

AFM - Sorry I haven't been on for ages but, DD is still poorly. She has mouth ulcers on lips and tongue also noticed white patches on her tongue too. Taking her to the Dr's at 5:30 tonight so will see what he says. She is being a nightmare of a night time where she was sleeping through no problems before. Oh well I have to be crazy as we are having another one!!!! I'm also bloody knackered being about 6wks preggers as well. Oh well. I also have a scan on Wed at 2:30 and we are telling our parents this weekend. Hope you are all having a better time of it than I am at the mo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shmoo...sounds like your DD has good old baby thrush in her mouth...easy fix...:hugs::hugs:

Girls, a positive OPK this early isn't good at all for me...

I think the IVF route is the right call bc my cycle is changing a little every month....


----------



## Desperado167

Shmoo,Awk your poor dd,it sounds like oral thrush ,my dd used to get it all the time ,poor you too am sure u are knackered ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha Brooke we posted the same thing at the same time ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Shmoo...sounds like your DD has good old baby thrush in her mouth...easy fix...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Girls, a positive OPK this early isn't good at all for me...
> 
> I think the IVF route is the right call bc my cycle is changing a little every month....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I think u are right ,:hugs::hugs:Everything will be ok ,big hugs lovely ,xxxxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Yep its oral thrush bless her. Dr also said she is abit run down and the teething isn't helping. I have seen a few teeth just under the gum ready to pop through so, looks like she will be cutting a fair few quite close together. Oh the joys!!!

Dmom - how does DH feel about IVF? Really hope this cycle is the one for you hun so you don't have to go down the expensive route of IVF.


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is really fine with just about everything...he doesn't fight me on much and really, he's happy to see TTC come to an end. All of it is wearing on him as well.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DH is really fine with just about everyting...he doesn't fight me on much and really, he's happy to see TTC come to an end. All of it is wearing on him as well.:nope:

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::


----------



## shmoo75

dachsundmom said:


> My DH is really fine with just about everyting...he doesn't fight me on much and really, he's happy to see TTC come to an end. All of it is wearing on him as well.:nope:

I'm glad he is fne with it hun and yep TTC for a long time can really get you both down. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d4bb34c1.jpg


I say this is negative...agree?


----------



## Sus09

Well, yes, It seems an almost positive to me...


----------



## dachsundmom

So, it's then end of my surge....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d4bb34c1.jpg
> 
> 
> I say this is negative...agree?

It's def lighter than yesterday ,so yes negative today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom you have a temp rise as well?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I think I had a very early OV...my egg is probably very immature.:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well, let´s see what happens in the next few days, temps might go down and you have another surge.

This month with my late ov I had two fertile patches and my egg was released too late. (probably already fried by the time it was released)

Maybe you have an early surge and you ov at your usual time?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus your temps are looking really good ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...how are you feeling?


----------



## Sus09

I am not feeling too good to be honest, I have painful cramps and an massive headache, well I had had them for two days, and AF is not showing, just a very tiny spotting. I tested yesterday and BFN so I hope it shows today as I feel like crap at the moment.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am not feeling too good to be honest, I have painful cramps and an massive headache, well I had had them for two days, and AF is not showing, just a very tiny spotting. I tested yesterday and BFN so I hope it shows today as I feel like crap at the moment.

Cramps and headache and spotting ,is this usual for u before af ,are u testing again today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Finally caught my surge!!!! I must be an idiot or something. 
I started testing 3 days ago, but only yesterday did I start to see anything. 


Then this is this morning. FMU.



Bding was yesterday in the morning. Now I am panicking... I could try to wake my DH right now, but that would not end well...

I guess I can consider myself 2ww now.


----------



## Sus09

Well, yes it is usual before AF I guess... It is just I usually spot a lot more, not just a tiny hint. (like pink water)
If I don´t get AF today I will test tomorrow.
I would rather get AF as I am a little concerned with my late ov. The first time I got PG was with a late ovulation and I had a molar pregnancy so... would rather not have a BFP at all this cycle.


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> Finally caught my surge!!!! I must be an idiot or something.
> I started testing 3 days ago, but only yesterday did I start to see anything.
> View attachment 283937
> 
> 
> Then this is this morning. FMU.
> 
> View attachment 283938
> 
> 
> Bding was yesterday in the morning. Now I am panicking... I could try to wake my DH right now, but that would not end well...
> 
> I guess I can consider myself 2ww now.

That i great Vicking, 
I did manage to catch my surge this cycle as well, It is a gret feeling isn´t it? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well, yes it is usual before AF I guess... It is just I usually spot a lot more, not just a tiny hint. (like pink water)
> If I don´t get AF today I will test tomorrow.
> I would rather get AF as I am a little concerned with my late ov. The first time I got PG was with a late ovulation and I had a molar pregnancy so... would rather not have a BFP at all this cycle.

Fixed for tomorrow then ,and sending u lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Awwww Despie! that is sweet of you thanks:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,looks like things have worked out nicely ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



Sus! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay Viking! :wohoo:

Sus...You never know...I see loads of late O pregnancy charts...:hugs:

Same goes for you, Brooke....and I agree with Sus.....:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

So I should keep up with the OPKs, even though the test is now negative and the EWCM is gone?


----------



## Indigo77

If you start getting wet again, start testing again...:flower:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d4bb34c1.jpg
> 
> 
> I say this is negative...agree?

:hugs: 
I agree. Your cycle bewilders me. So early. Let's be hopeful that things improve!


----------



## Butterfly67

B :hugs::hugs::hugs: Yes, maybe test once a day just to see what happens just in case...

Sus :hugs::hugs:

Viking - excellent news, nice looking surge :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

:hugs: all around, ladies. 

5 DPO today and what happens? A touch of pink spotting when I wiped. It had better be IB and not an early AF or I'll be very grumpy. I'll burst out of my clothes, turn pink, and become The Incredible Sulk.


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Super! :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck Super Awesome!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> :hugs: all around, ladies.
> 
> 5 DPO today and what happens? A touch of pink spotting when I wiped. It had better be IB and not an early AF or I'll be very grumpy. I'll burst out of my clothes, turn pink, and become The Incredible Sulk.

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Thanks, dahlinks!


----------



## Sus09

Super, fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

SA....Fx'd for IB! Damn, that's a lot of abbreviations, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SA....Fx'd for IB! Damn, that's a lot of abbreviations, lol.

IKWYM! :D

Thanks. Ditto to you, Sus. :hugs:

There's no sign of spotting this afternoon, so who the heck knows? Just when we've got our bodies figured out, they change the game on us. 

It's like we're men or something.


----------



## Butterfly67

Super, do you have a super chart?!


----------



## Sus09

Super Awsome sounds good so far hun!
All the best luck in the next few days, I am keeping my fingers crossed for good news for you this cycle. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/abf05078-449d-4fa0-8201-66a397819348-1.jpg

The top test is FMU....the bottom test is 2 cups of coffee and 3rdMU, lol...

Temp drop, watery CM...do I take the top test as positive?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/abf05078-449d-4fa0-8201-66a397819348-1.jpg
> 
> The top test is FMU....the bottom test is 2 cups of coffee and 3rdMU, lol...
> 
> Temp drop, watery CM...do I take the top test as positive?

I'd call the top test positive, especially since the bottom test with dliuted pee is not a kick in the arse off it either :wacko:

It's got to be the TMX overstimulating things I think? 

What's your temp today?


----------



## dachsundmom

97.24...taken at;10 and adjusted...97.49, taken at 7:30 and adjusted...I am inclined to go with the lower temp...

Tell me what to do and I will update FF, lol


----------



## NorthStar

I'm thinking chart the lower temp and keep the other one in your notes, till we see what happens in the next 2 days :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Updating now...damn, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hi NS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Butterfly67 said:


> Super, do you have a super chart?!

I do! Here it is:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371aa5

Btw, I don't add all the BD data. Just when it's on pertinent dates.


----------



## dachsundmom

That is a super chart!


----------



## Indigo77

Keep BDing every 36-48 hours just in case....You're probably going to have twins or triplets if you keep this up....:haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> I'd call the top test positive, especially since the bottom test with dliuted pee is not a kick in the arse off it either :wacko:

Yeah, I'd definitely call that a positive, too.


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Super, do you have a super chart?!
> 
> I do! Here it is:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371aa5
> 
> Btw, I don't add all the BD data. Just when it's on pertinent dates.Click to expand...


We know the code....you BDed when you marked 'HO' for your cervical position. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Keep BDing every 36-48 hours just in case....You're probably going to have twins or triplets if you keep this up....:haha:

No...:haha:

We DTD this morning and I am using the SC...:nope:


----------



## Viking15

SuperAwesome said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Super, do you have a super chart?!
> 
> I do! Here it is:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371aa5
> 
> Btw, I don't add all the BD data. Just when it's on pertinent dates.Click to expand...

Yes, your chart is looking just right. :happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> We know the code....you BDed when you marked 'HO' for your cervical position. :winkwink:

Youse ladies is many clever!


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Keep BDing every 36-48 hours just in case....You're probably going to have twins or triplets if you keep this up....:haha:

^^wss :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking15 said:


> Yes, your chart is looking just right. :happydance:

Thanks! My fingers are crossed so tight I can't pick anything up.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Keep BDing every 36-48 hours just in case....You're probably going to have twins or triplets if you keep this up....:haha:
> 
> No...:haha:
> 
> We DTD this morning and I am using the SC...:nope:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

fingers crossed Dmom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

SuperAwesome said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Super, do you have a super chart?!
> 
> I do! Here it is:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371aa5
> 
> Btw, I don't add all the BD data. Just when it's on pertinent dates.Click to expand...

Fab chart. GL and i hope it was implantation spotting FX my love :hugs:xxx


----------



## Sus09

Super Awsome, Your chart looks amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/f7261a5f.jpg

What do you guys think? I have no EWCM anymore....I am wondering if this is the end of my surge? :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

The top one looks positive to me, 
the bottome one an almost positive... maybe, you could be reaching the end of your surge...
Is it still early for your normal ov?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a day or two early....

Since I had another temp drop this morning, I am thinking this has to be the end...


----------



## Sus09

Maybe, well you might ov today.
Fingers Crossed Dmom!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

How are my fellow stick-pee-ers today? This is what my chart looks like today:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/371aa5/

I'd go with implantation dip, but I had that spotting at 5DPO (I'm 7, now). So, I don't know what to make of it. 

I peed on an IC and got a whole lot of nothing, which isn't surprising this early.


----------



## dachsundmom

SA...I am not a firm believer in the elusive sasquatch (ID), but I think your chart looks great!

If you get a temp rise tomorrow and this is the sasquatch...you should see something on a test in 2-3 days.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SA...I am not a firm believer in the elusive sasquatch (ID), but I think your chart looks great!
> 
> If you get a temp rise tomorrow and this is the sasquatch...you should see something on a test in 2-3 days.

Thanks! Nor am I usually, especially since it's just not a consistent occurrence in women. But it's just downright abnormal for me at 7DPO. But who knows with our bodies? They change the game on us constantly.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sus09 said:


> The top one looks positive to me,
> the bottome one an almost positive... maybe, you could be reaching the end of your surge...
> Is it still early for your normal ov?

I'm thinking it's nearly the end, too, especially with no more ewcm. But still, since it's SO early compared to your regular ov, it's hard to be definitive. I'd keep testing just to see what shakes out.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I am a day or two early....
> 
> Since I had another temp drop this morning, I am thinking this has to be the end...

Hmm, in that case I'd say you're still in. At least until that temp starts to rise again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I will POAS again tomorrow...thanks for looking, girls! :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I agree with SA. You are on BD duty until your temp rise. Things are all out of whack due to the tamoxifen. :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

Dmom, keep on:sex:,lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

This is a Public Service Announcement: 

Do not--I repeat: do not--pee on a stick after taking B supplements. The stick will be yellow and hard to read.

Don't ask me how I know this. Just trust me, okay?


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Do not--I repeat: do not--pee on a stick after taking B supplements. The stick will be yellow and hard to read.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know this. Just trust me, okay?

I know this one too! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I know this one too! :haha:

:rofl: 

I guess I should have been more specific when I said, "Freakin' hell, let there be some color on this stick."


----------



## dachsundmom

The first time I did that, I thought I had come down with jaundice.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you BDing tonight? It has been 36 hours, right? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, N will get some sort of sex tonight, lol.

I really think OV is over...


----------



## Conina

Ok so we're on the BD schedule - every 48 hours. But this morning I realised that when DH used what I thought was Conceive+ last night, it was actually normal, not TTC-friendly lube. We've run out of Conceive+. 

Initially I got really :growlmad: but then on reflection, we've been using Conceive+ for months now with no success, is one night really going to make such a difference?? I haven't even got my +ve OPK yet! But will buy some Conceive+ today. 

(Bought more digi OPk's yesterday, and I'm also running out of Folic acid - going to be an expensive cycle...)


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina...I think you are correct in your reasoning....


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/dfc425d9-1.jpg

Negative now?


----------



## Rashaa

I have missed you guys. My funk is over, back to the grind. My surgery is in two weeks. Been protecting like crazy. Two weeks after the m/c I'm having o pains like efing mad. So whos gonna kill the bunny next? How is eveyone? Dmom and indigo u guys are next! But please stay with us coz we need ur psoas expertice, k? :) :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa....Indigo did it already!

And I am so glad and sorry that you are back....:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, It still looks positive to me... well at least on my smartphone screen... not sure how it looks on the big screen... however I see you had a temp rise as well...

Rashaa, yes Indigo has a BFP!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn test still looks positive to me too, lol....I was just hoping someone else might see it differently.


----------



## Sus09

lol Sorry Dmom! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hey your temp rise might mean you have O´d though...


----------



## dachsundmom

I am almost sure that this is the end of my surge, lol


----------



## Sus09

YOu have a long surge, mine is very short, lucky if I catch it, I did last cycle but didn´t before...


----------



## dachsundmom

Last cycle was only a 36 hour surge, lol....I quit. lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Damn test still looks positive to me too, lol....I was just hoping someone else might see it differently.

Yup. Still positive. Even with my eyes crossed it's positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...this happened the last time I took TMX...4 day surge and the LP from hell...


----------



## Sus09

LP from hell??:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/dfc425d9-1.jpg
> 
> Negative now?

its pretty blurry but yeah i agree with sus it looks positive :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had a LP of 18 days last time I took this med, lol


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Rashaa....Indigo did it already!
> 
> And I am so glad and sorry that you are back....:hugs:

OMFG BLOOODY AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THE ANNOUNCEMENT :( MAJOR HUGS...I'M GOING TO CREEP UP AND SEND HER CONGRATS ON THE ORIGINAL POST. WHEN IS SHE DUE? EFFING AMAZING! 

I'm glad i'm back too..sorry for the caps! partially intentional, so happy to hear .:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewergrrl

HA! I said one of you regular ladies to this thread would get your BFP this month and some of you made fun of me! :haha: I'm certainly not psychic, nor do I claim to be (and will NEVER make personal, unwanted predictions), but I just had a feeling.

*Congrats Indigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I am so, so happy for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

DMom, I think your test looks + too.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Rashaa & SG.....:hugs:

Brooke....

I can't tell....that's the shittiest pic I have seen posted on this thread! :haha:

It's way too blurry....


----------



## dachsundmom

I was trying to sneak the pic before DD came downstairs for breakfast...and frankly, I was so pissed that it looked like it could be positive, I think I was shaking.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I was trying to sneak the pic before DD came downstairs for breakfast...and frankly, I was so pissed that it looked like it could be positive, I think I was shaking.:haha:

it looks positive to me too Brooke


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, lol....


----------



## Ferne

CONGRATS INDIGO!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04164.jpg. Today's cbfm stick ,


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04164.jpg. Today's cbfm stick ,

Is today shitty blurry picture day? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...I think you can take a few days off...


----------



## Wendyk07

*CONGRATULATIONS INDIGO.*​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Wendy! :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Thanks Wendy! :hugs:


Cant believe i missed your news. I am so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Evening OPK very negative...calling this one done, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Evening OPK very negative...calling this one done, lol.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Ok....now tell N to hide your thermometer and tests....:haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Dmon - I know it sounds bad but i am glad you had a long surge as cd6 was to early. :) x


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Evening OPK very negative...calling this one done, lol.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ok....now tell N to hide your thermometer and tests....:haha:Click to expand...

He thinks I should temp to confirm OV and then do nothing until January...he is very concerned about the possibility of us getting bad news about our testing before Xmas...since the last two have sucked and now the SS is knocked up, lol.

DH might be right...let's face it, my LP is different every cycle now...something is going on in there...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Dmon - I know it sounds bad but i am glad you had a long surge as cd6 was to early. :) x

Thank you...:hugs:

I totally agree and wish I could be happy about something TTC related.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Evening OPK very negative...calling this one done, lol.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Ok....now tell N to hide your thermometer and tests....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He thinks I should temp to confirm OV and then do nothing until January...he is very concerned about the possibility of us getting bad news about our testing before Xmas...since the last two have sucked and now the SS is knocked up, lol.
> 
> DH might be right...let's face it, my LP is different every cycle now...something is going on in there...:wacko:Click to expand...

The SS?

What do you mean do nothing until January?


----------



## dachsundmom

Step-sister and he thinks we shouldn't do the testing until the 1st cycle after Xmas...N has moved into protective mode and it's not going to be pretty if I push too hard.


----------



## Indigo77

You can always get tested, but not read the results until after Xmas.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since I've never personally read any of my results...that shouldn't be hard, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I can't even believe that! Send them to me! :haha:

I just tested again. I was cramping earlier. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

I just realized that Gail was right.


----------



## dachsundmom

Cramping is ok, my love.:hugs:

I won't tell you to be worry free, it's impossible, but I will tell you it's normal.:thumbup:

How about I send the new results to you and you can hold them until after Xmas?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I just realized that Gail was right.

:saywhat:

That woman was wrong for me 3 times, lol...well, she did say Nov conception, but that doesn't seem to work out.


----------



## Indigo77

Ok.....Deal! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I just realized that Gail was right.
> 
> :saywhat:
> 
> That woman was wrong for me 3 times, lol...well, she did say Nov conception, but that doesn't seem to work out.Click to expand...

Why not? It's not Nov. yet....


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess since I see testing starting after this cycle, TTC is on hold...


----------



## hugs3409

First of all CONGRATS!!! Indigo, thats great news. 

AFM I did opk this morning, got neg, just did this test about 15 minutes ago, what do you think?? along with my chart?? thanks girls :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...it's sexy time, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Aw, thanks, Hugs. :hug:

You're almost there, Hugs. :sex: I hope you're DTD tonight? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I guess since I see testing starting after this cycle, TTC is on hold...

For reals?


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs...it's sexy time, lol


Second this! Boom chikka bow bow!


----------



## Indigo77

When are you testing, Super?


----------



## SuperAwesome

So, my temp jumped back up a whole degree this morning and there's a super-faint line on the FRER. I tried taking a picture but it won't show. So, I guess I'll pee on that stick again tomorrow and see. In the meantime, I'm trying to not be excited. I'm all cool and like, "I'm not randomly crying over nothing, yo!"

We're leaving for a conference on Thursday, and I'm really dreading it now. My boobs feel like they're filled with razor blades and the nausea comes and goes. And I'm nervous about the whole backscatter x-ray thing at security. Hopefully they'll let me have a pat-down if necessary.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> When are you testing, Super?

I tested this morning (super faint line), so I'll be testing again tomorrow AM. Eek!


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I guess since I see testing starting after this cycle, TTC is on hold...

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

SA...no worries about TSA...they could probably tell you if you're knocked up or not! :haha:

Fx'd! We need a pic of the test...even if you think the photo is crap.:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

oh def dtd tonight, whoot whoot lol. 

awesome news super, cant wait to see that :bfp: tomorrow :) fx'd


----------



## OvenBunWanted

*Congrats Indigo!!!! Awesome news!!!! *:wohoo: :wohoo:

Here's to a H & H nine months :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SA...no worries about TSA...they could probably tell you if you're knocked up or not! :haha:
> 
> Fx'd! We need a pic of the test...even if you think the photo is crap.:thumbup:

I know, right? They could probably even tell me what I had for breakfast...last week. :haha:

I'm waiting for the man to finish sucking down his protein shake in the kitchen so I can sneak down and forward the picture to my email. I don't want him to know I'm obsessive compulsive about POAS. He's so cool and casual about it all.


----------



## hugs3409

just out of curiosity, what do you think about the temp dip yesterday? I don't think I OV yet, but its wierd.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...I am inclined to call it an outlier temp, at this point.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, SA...I will wait, lol.

I need to find another way to abbreviate your user name...I keep thinking semen analysis, every time I type SA...LOL


----------



## hugs3409

ok thanks ;)


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, SA...I will wait, lol.
> 
> I need to find another way to abbreviate your user name...I keep thinking semen analysis, every time I type SA...LOL

:haha:

You can just call me Alex if you like, since that's my name and stuff.


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, here they are. This is 8DPO:

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0142.jpghttps://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0140.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, A2...we have an A1, lol...

I can see a squinter, do you see color IRL?


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Well, A2...we have an A1, lol...
> 
> I can see a squinter, do you see color IRL?

LOL!

There's pink to it rather than the evap gray. I've seen plenty of no-color sticks, so I've definitely got something to compare it to. I guess time will tell.


----------



## dachsundmom

What time tomorrow can we expect to see a stick? LOL


----------



## SuperAwesome

Probably around six or so. :D


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, here they are. This is 8DPO:
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0142.jpghttps://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0140.jpg

can you post a clearer pic?


----------



## Indigo77

LL...She can't....It's 'post a shitty picture day' on this thread....:haha:

OMG Alex! How exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

OvenBunWanted said:


> *Congrats Indigo!!!! Awesome news!!!! *:wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> Here's to a H & H nine months :thumbup:

Thank you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's A2! :haha:

Of course this thread only has shitty pics, I started it.:thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> LL...She can't....It's 'post a shitty picture day' on this thread....:haha:
> 
> OMG Alex! How exciting! :wohoo:

Thanks! We'll see what happens. I feel really different this month and none of the usual things are happening. 

Yes, exactly, it's 'shitty picture day!' :D And I take shitty pictures every day. When we went to the zoo a few weeks ago, an otter pooped just as I snapped the shot. FML. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to see a pic of an otter pooping!


----------



## Sewergrrl

dachsundmom said:


> I want to see a pic of an otter pooping!

:)
 



Attached Files:







otterpoo.png
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## shmoo75

A2 - I have everything crossed for you hun that you get a super :bfp:

Dmom - Are you ok with putting TTC on hold until after XMas? Bless the men they get all protective just when we don't want them to sometimes.

Wendy - Nice to see you hun.

AFM - Wish me luck at 2:30 today as that is scan tme. I am super nervous.


----------



## Wendyk07

shmoo75 said:


> A2 - I have everything crossed for you hun that you get a super :bfp:
> 
> Dmom - Are you ok with putting TTC on hold until after XMas? Bless the men they get all protective just when we don't want them to sometimes.
> 
> Wendy - Nice to see you hun.
> 
> AFM - Wish me luck at 2:30 today as that is scan tme. I am super nervous.

Will be think of you today hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

I have came to the conclusion that DS does not want a sibling. We did eventually manage to dtd last night but it was a bit like a military operation and precision timing with DS getting out his bed so many times. :)


----------



## Conina

Alex - sooo exciting!! The 35+ ladies are BFPing all over the place this week!

Indigo - loving your new spoilers!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good luck schmoo! :hugs: Hope the scan goes brilliantly lady!

Super Alex - woah! If this is another BFP I may have to go and lie down for a week. Super excited for you chuck! :happydance:

Dmom - :hugs: my lovely. Is TTC going on hold because you're having fertility testing soon? Have I read that right?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I just realized that Gail was right.

Thats 2 she's got right another lady on CTP was predicited a BFP in October and she predicited it 3 times for me :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Alex i'm 8dpo and mine looks like yours. I'm rooting for you hun and FX for today :hugs: I feel like you do too :thumbup:

Shmoo GL sweetheart :hugs:xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

This OPK was taken at 10 last night...

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/fced7509-1.jpg

This test is from this morning...

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/ccf51fea-1.jpg

We are calling my surge over, right? LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> This OPK was taken at 10 last night...
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/fced7509-1.jpg
> 
> This test is from this morning...
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/ccf51fea-1.jpg
> 
> We are calling my surge over, right? LOL

mmmmm the test line is not as dark as the control line so i would say thats negative. But the test line is dark :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I know...my tests are too dark for right now and IDK if I should just consider them positive...my temps aren't complying either...maybe it's a no egg month for me?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I know...my tests are too dark for right now and IDK if I should just consider them positive...my temps aren't complying either...maybe it's a no egg month for me?

maybe ovulation is today? :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought that too, but when I play with FF, one more highish temp and it gives me x-hairs for CD9, lol...FML.


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so wierd when my test from yesterday dried, it didn't seem as dark. I did a digi and got notta. So here is a new pic. Starts with cd16 and goes to the bottom is today 6am. sorry not too shitty of pics for you :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...6am today looks the darkest to me.


----------



## hugs3409

thats what I was thinking, but aren't you not supposed to use morning urine lol. got :sex: in last night, so should be covered either way. Probably will again tonight :blush: and maybe tomorrow too:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I thought that too, but when I play with FF, one more highish temp and it gives me x-hairs for CD9, lol...FML.

ahhhh right theres no way you could have ovulated on CD 9 right? Mmmmm treat that opk as a positive then and lets see what your temps say tomorrow. If you do get a temp rise tomorrow and it gives you crosshairs on cd9 and Fridays temp is even higher then maybe FF will change the ovulation day. Does that make sense :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> thats what I was thinking, but aren't you not supposed to use morning urine lol. got :sex: in last night, so should be covered either way. Probably will again tonight :blush: and maybe tomorrow too:shrug:

not with OPK's you use afternoon urine usually thats when your surge is higher :thumbup: i got my positive in the afternoon it was around 2.00pm


----------



## hugs3409

Well I won't be home until late tonight now, DD has class trip today and we are not getting back until almost 7pm, then she has 4h meeting until 8:30 pm lol LONG LONG day for me. Maybe I will take a test with me :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...take a test in your purse, lol..

Jodie, CD9 is a possibility, lol.


----------



## Viking15

Where is Super Alex today? I'm waiting for some more happy news! FXed x100!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs...take a test in your purse, lol..
> 
> Jodie, CD9 is a possibility, lol.

Really? Bloody hell thats early :shrug: but havent you gotten positive OPK's after CD9?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs...take a test in your purse, lol..
> 
> Jodie, CD9 is a possibility, lol.
> 
> Really? Bloody hell thats early :shrug: but havent you gotten positive OPK's after CD9?Click to expand...

The damned tests have been positive or nearly positive since CD6...:cry:

I am seriously starting to doubt my sanity...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Schmoo best of luck with your U/S!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs...take a test in your purse, lol..
> 
> Jodie, CD9 is a possibility, lol.
> 
> Really? Bloody hell thats early :shrug: but havent you gotten positive OPK's after CD9?Click to expand...
> 
> The damned tests have been positive or nearly positive since CD6...:cry:
> 
> I am seriously starting to doubt my sanity...:haha:Click to expand...

well your test was negative this morning just do another one this afternoon and see what that says :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

yes Alex where are you with this test of yours haha! GL xxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

FML. Seriously, FML. Peed on a stick this morning, wiped, and came away with a tiny bit of pink on the paper. The stick doesn't look any different to yesterday (I keep trying to snap a pic but the boyfriend is hovering today). 

Spotting, now, really? FML.


----------



## dachsundmom

A2...I can only see one chart, how long is your LP normally?


----------



## SuperAwesome

13-14 days, usually. It's occasionally been more but never less.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> 13-14 days, usually. It's occasionally been more but never less.

Hmmmm...then I wouldn't worry just yet.:thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'll try not to, I swear. And by that I mean I'm going to obsess every waking moment. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> I'll try not to, I swear. And by that I mean I'm going to obsess every waking moment. :D

Oh...I would too!

Don't ever repeat this, but if the elsuive sasquatch were to show, the timing is perfect! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Oh...I would too!
> 
> Don't ever repeat this, but if the elsuive sasquatch were to show, the timing is perfect! :thumbup::haha:

I will speak of this to no one. _No one!_


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, how's about this? It's an Answer Early Result:

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0143.jpg


----------



## Sewergrrl

SA I see a line!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Really? I'm making myself cross-eyed here! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

A2....I see a line; do you see color?


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> I'll try not to, I swear. And by that I mean I'm going to obsess every waking moment. :D
> 
> Oh...I would too!
> 
> Don't ever repeat this, but if the elsuive sasquatch were to show, the timing is perfect! :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

^^wss!!!! 

I don't see a line but I'm just on my phone.... FXed x100!! And :dust:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> A2....I see a line; do you see color?

On the top and bottom, yeah. But like yesterday, it's just a bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot make out color, but I trust what you see.


----------



## Sus09

Super, I am on my phone and I see a very faint line, I think I see color but I would need to check on my laptop. This is exciti.g, I cant wait to see what happens in the next two days.


----------



## SuperAwesome

I feel like this is an election and it's too close to call. :D


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, how's about this? It's an Answer Early Result:
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0143.jpg

DEFINITELY see it
 



Attached Files:







SA.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> I feel like this is an election and it's too close to call. :D

Florida 2000! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Jodes2011 said:


> not with OPK's you use afternoon urine usually thats when your surge is higher :thumbup: i got my positive in the afternoon it was around 2.00pm

Second this. I always get my positive opk in the evening.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> I feel like this is an election and it's too close to call. :D
> 
> Florida 2000! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

There's a bush joke here, and I will not make it. :D


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> DEFINITELY see it


Thanks! That's exactly where I see it, too.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> I feel like this is an election and it's too close to call. :D
> 
> Florida 2000! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> There's a bush joke here, and I will not make it. :DClick to expand...

Hey...the bush and jizz got ya here! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Hey...the bush and jizz got ya here! :haha:

I just broke something laughing. My spleen, or something.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hey...the bush and jizz got ya here! :haha:
> 
> I just broke something laughing. My spleen, or something.Click to expand...

I just couldn't make Clinton and jizz work in the joke, lol.

Luckily, you don't need your spleen! :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

:haha:

Thankgawd for redundant organs!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

SA I see a line without squinting :dance:


----------



## Sus09

Now I am on my laptop and I definitely see a line!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Veeeery interesting! Thanks, ladies!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Oh shit... please tell me you see that. Because I seriously see it.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0147.jpghttps://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0146.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Excuse me while I pass out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for the bush and jizz! :happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Yay for the bush and jizz! :happydance:


:rofl: That's what I get for drinking the jizz water!

That sounds so bad. Well, no drinking for me this weekend, for sure!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Clear to me hun!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## LLbean

I see it I see it!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Holy hell. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Sewergrrl

You're pregnant! Congrats!!!


----------



## LLbean

Sewergrrl said:


> You're pregnant! Congrats!!!

IT's a Girl!!! YEY!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


SG, THINK PINK!!!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> You're pregnant! Congrats!!!
> 
> IT's a Girl!!! YEY!Click to expand...

Edited: DOH! Sewergrrl is having a girl! Yay!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Super ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg ,omg ,brilliant news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Super so pleased for you :happydance:

The jizz and the bush have worked their magic for you :dance:


----------



## Indigo77

*Super! OMFG!* :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

What a week ladies!!!!!!!!!!

Way to Manifest in October for those pumpkins!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Thanks ladies! Now I don't need anything except new bottles. This is going to be a cheap baby!! I say that now, but she'll have all kinds of new things. :) :) :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Super so pleased for you :happydance:
> 
> The jizz and the bush have worked their magic for you :dance:

Wot jizz and wot bush ?


----------



## Natsby

Yahoo!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9: So pleased for you super. Sticky beans all round!!


----------



## LLbean

ok I know I said I wouldn't but I found one OPK still so thought WTH...now could this be because there is still some HCG in my system? This strong?
 



Attached Files:







oct 26 2.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

E...did your doc tell you to call the day of your D&C CD1...that's how it had been explained to me?


----------



## Indigo77

That is certainly positive.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am almost sure it is HCG in your system, but...it could also be LH.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LL that is most likely the HCG hun!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Okay, one more before I quit peeing on things today. I'm officially calling it BFP.

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0152.jpg


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, one more before I quit peeing on things today. I'm officially calling it BFP.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0152.jpg

BIG TIME! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> E...did your doc tell you to call the day of your D&C CD1...that's how it had been explained to me?

no she did not :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LL that is most likely the HCG hun!

ok cause I also have EWCM...so no idea


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Your HCG was still quite high on Monday, I doubt that it went down fast enough since then for your pituitary to have kicked in and started producing enough LH to get this dark of a test...


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Your HCG was still quite high on Monday, I doubt that it went down fast enough since then for your pituitary to have kicked in and started producing enough LH to get this dark of a test...

oh ok...oh well


----------



## dachsundmom

Total BFP!


----------



## Ferne

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, one more before I quit peeing on things today. I'm officially calling it BFP.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0152.jpg

Congrats SuperAwesome!!! You're pregnant!!! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Super.....ummmmmmm......yep!

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a55a93f6.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/f01fe896.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/61ade164.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d3f35e25.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/fcaea241.jpg

:thumbup: U R KNOCKED UP, LADY!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow Indigo, tweaking is amazing! Definitely helps to see it! SA, congrats!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, Super - congrats!!! Any more for any more??!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

CONGRATS!!! Super!!!

AFM here are the opk's I took today. Top at 11am, middle at 3pm and bottom at 6pm.


----------



## dachsundmom

3pm looks the best...


----------



## LLbean

OMG LOL how appropriate is this? HAHAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







Halloween baby.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hugs3409

so positive you think??


----------



## dachsundmom

Very, very close...if you don't normally get darker lines than that on the ICs, call it positive.


----------



## hugs3409

i will put is as positive for now, will test again tomorrow, guess soy didnt really work for me lol


----------



## dachsundmom

If you OV it worked!


----------



## googly

Super! OMG that is super feckin awesome!!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Sewergrrl

LLbean said:


> OMG LOL how appropriate is this? HAHAHAHA

LOVE that pumpkin pic!!!


----------



## Natsby

BFN for me this morning. If only I could get my washing as white as my tests! But it is only 10 or 5 DPO depending on when I Ov and my temps are high so maybe??? 
I know temps staying high means something, but if they are higher than normal does that mean anything? Or does it just mean I am hot?
Super how you feeling this morning? Shell shocked? thinking about you and Indi has made me smile despite the oh so white test strip.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woah, woah, fecking WOAH! Yay Super Alex I see a line when I tilt my laptop, clear as clear can be. Christ on a bike. This is BFP city. Super congrats super lady! :happydance:

OK, I believe that pgs always come in threes - so who's next? 

Nats :hugs:. Keep testing, maybe you're only 5DPO? I'm keeping everything crossed you're number 3 :flower:.


----------



## Conina

Wow Alex sooooo happy for you :yipee::yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months - and you and Indigo can be bump buddies!! 

I got my smilie on the OPK last night - but DH is out tonight so hopefully one :sex: last night and half a one this morning :blush: will do.

In other news, I dreamt last night about Natsby's cat...


----------



## Viking15

SuperAwesome said:


> Okay, one more before I quit peeing on things today. I'm officially calling it BFP.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n200/aadams73/IMAG0152.jpg

I can see it this time from my phone!!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations alex :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Natsby

Conina said:


> Wow Alex sooooo happy for you :yipee::yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months - and you and Indigo can be bump buddies!!
> 
> I got my smilie on the OPK last night - but DH is out tonight so hopefully one :sex: last night and half a one this morning :blush: will do.
> 
> In other news, I dreamt last night about Natsby's cat...

Wow poor you! He slept with me for the first few hours of last night but I had to kick him out. He kept stroking me with his paw and I could feel his claws, not out, but enough to wake me up. What was he doing in your dream, let me guess, biting?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you are doing ok today Super :happydance::happydance:

Hugs looking like a good surge there :thumbup:

Here are my POAS from this morning - one at 5am and one at 9am (last night's was about the same as 5am)





This is the darkest I have ever got but i think that just shows I need to POAS every 4 hours or so once the surge starts.

Last night covered but guess I need to get up to the BF tonight is that is not too late?

Going to be driving around til about 4pm so won't be able to poas again until at least then :-(


----------



## googly

Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D


----------



## Butterfly67

googly said:


> Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D

Looks like just 2 for this month - last night and tonight but I guess it only takes one!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D
> 
> Looks like just 2 for this month - last night and tonight but I guess it only takes one!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Abso-freakin-lutely! Looks like your timing will be pretty good anyway eh.... FXFXFXFXFXFXFX! and :dust::dust::dust:

Is this really your last month d'you think?


----------



## Butterfly67

googly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D
> 
> Looks like just 2 for this month - last night and tonight but I guess it only takes one!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Abso-freakin-lutely! Looks like your timing will be pretty good anyway eh.... FXFXFXFXFXFXFX! and :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Is this really your last month d'you think?Click to expand...

Thanks hon, I think a bit of coercion might lead to another month between you and me googly :winkwink:


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D
> 
> Looks like just 2 for this month - last night and tonight but I guess it only takes one!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Abso-freakin-lutely! Looks like your timing will be pretty good anyway eh.... FXFXFXFXFXFXFX! and :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Is this really your last month d'you think?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, I think a bit of coercion might lead to another month between you and me googly :winkwink:Click to expand...

AWESOME!!!! That would be brilliant!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Yay :hugs:

Oh and hey, maybe you won't even need it.... :winkwink:

{{{manifest}}}}

:D


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a8042874-1.jpg


Another temp drop and this....:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a8042874-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Another temp drop and this....:nope:

i would say positive :wacko::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Looking good Butterfly! Got your 'schedule' all sorted?! :D
> 
> Looks like just 2 for this month - last night and tonight but I guess it only takes one!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

FXed for you my lovely! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks, Jodie...damn...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Here we go again, M!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I think I might have to invest in some OP sticks. I just need to get to know how to recognise those lines. My CBFM is still asking for sticks but I didn't get a peak this cycle and now I'm 10DPO according to FF so I think doing the OP sticks will help me in case I'm having a short surge and the CBFM misses it. Does that sound like a good idea? I like the idea of POASing several times a day :thumbup:. 

Dmom I'm watching your lines and learning!


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee, it sounds like it might be a good idea...ask Jodie, but I have heard that the CBFM sticks can be used in the CB digi OPKs...might make your life easier, since you have the stuff already.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a8042874-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Another temp drop and this....:nope:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

keekeesaurus said:


> I think I might have to invest in some OP sticks. I just need to get to know how to recognise those lines. My CBFM is still asking for sticks but I didn't get a peak this cycle and now I'm 10DPO according to FF so I think doing the OP sticks will help me in case I'm having a short surge and the CBFM misses it. Does that sound like a good idea? I like the idea of POASing several times a day :thumbup:.
> 
> Dmom I'm watching your lines and learning!

I've got about 40 IC OPKs which you can have if you want. PM me your address and I'll post them as I won't ever use them :)


----------



## Conina

Natsby said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Wow Alex sooooo happy for you :yipee::yipee::yipee: H&H 9 months - and you and Indigo can be bump buddies!!
> 
> I got my smilie on the OPK last night - but DH is out tonight so hopefully one :sex: last night and half a one this morning :blush: will do.
> 
> In other news, I dreamt last night about Natsby's cat...
> 
> Wow poor you! He slept with me for the first few hours of last night but I had to kick him out. He kept stroking me with his paw and I could feel his claws, not out, but enough to wake me up. What was he doing in your dream, let me guess, biting?Click to expand...

No, but I think he was bullying Darcy. That's not a big deal, Darcy gets bullied by next door's cat all the time, frequently by spiders and often by inanimate objects...


----------



## Macwooly

Poor Darcy :awww:


----------



## Conina

She did stand up to a friend's three year-old the other day, I was quite proud of her. She even hissed. Mind you, that was from the safety of under the nest of tables, where no-one could get at her anyway...


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee, it sounds like it might be a good idea...ask Jodie, but I have heard that the CBFM sticks can be used in the CB digi OPKs...might make your life easier, since you have the stuff already.

yes they work i did question them myself but i defo got a smiley face with using the CBFM sticks on a CB digi twice :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> If you OV it worked!

yes, but not any earlier then last month lol. Last month I OV on cd21, today is cd20 already


----------



## dachsundmom

I understand Hugs...


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Keekee, it sounds like it might be a good idea...ask Jodie, but I have heard that the CBFM sticks can be used in the CB digi OPKs...might make your life easier, since you have the stuff already.
> 
> yes they work i did question them myself but i defo got a smiley face with using the CBFM sticks on a CB digi twice :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks girls, that's really good to know! :thumbup:
Can't wait to start POASing :happydance:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Macwooly said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I think I might have to invest in some OP sticks. I just need to get to know how to recognise those lines. My CBFM is still asking for sticks but I didn't get a peak this cycle and now I'm 10DPO according to FF so I think doing the OP sticks will help me in case I'm having a short surge and the CBFM misses it. Does that sound like a good idea? I like the idea of POASing several times a day :thumbup:.
> 
> Dmom I'm watching your lines and learning!
> 
> I've got about 40 IC OPKs which you can have if you want. PM me your address and I'll post them as I won't ever use them :)Click to expand...

Really? That's so kind of you wooly :hugs:. Will PM you my address. Thank you so much!

Gosh, I'm going to be armed to the hilt for next cycle :gun:. Woot!

P.S. I bloody love you girls :kiss:.


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If you OV it worked!
> 
> yes, but not any earlier then last month lol. Last month I OV on cd21, today is cd20 alreadyClick to expand...

Really? Did you do Days 3-7? :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

yes I did 3-7 and I did 160mg for 3 days and 200mg for the last 2

here is 10am


----------



## dachsundmom

Definite positive!


----------



## LLbean

looks perfect Hugs!


----------



## hugs3409

actually I am wrong lol FF has me OV on cd20 last month, which is today this month. oh well :) still not feeling anything though. we shall see :)


----------



## Butterfly67

B you really are going for the triplets now aren't you? :hugs::hugs:

Hugs, you and me will be testing together ( and maybe B if she stops Oing!)

I went and left my thermometer at home and not back for 4 days so will have to go and buy another :grr: also left POAS pot so had to aim and fire in toilet in heathrow just now. Surge definitely on the decline.


----------



## Jodes2011

Hugs unless you get your bfp try 1-5 next cycle you might see a difference :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...I think my body is trying to OV and failing...I can't see where I could have OV more than once, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...I think my body is trying to OV and failing...I can't see where I could have OV more than once, lol.

Maybe the first ones it knew were too early to release the egg as it wasn't ready so fx this one is it. Then we can be test buddies again :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke hope u ovulate soon ,bf :happydance::happydance:Your back ,I missed you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> actually I am wrong lol FF has me OV on cd20 last month, which is today this month. oh well :) still not feeling anything though. we shall see :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Super, the line is getting Darker!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Jodes I see you are getting close, when are you testing?


----------



## Conina

Well smilie OPK disappeared today, so looks like my surge is over. DH is out tonight so hope we caught it yesterday :shrug::shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Well smilie OPK disappeared today, so looks like my surge is over. DH is out tonight so hope we caught it yesterday :shrug::shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Despie I missed you too :hug:

Where is Super today? I want to see more lines from her and Indigo :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie I missed you too :hug:
> 
> Where is Super today? I want to see more lines from her and Indigo :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U feeling ok?did u get everything sorted?xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie I missed you too :hug:
> 
> Where is Super today? I want to see more lines from her and Indigo :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U feeling ok?did u get everything sorted?xxxxClick to expand...

Yes thanks hon although had all of 12 hours at home before heading down to my sisters! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Jodes I see you are getting close, when are you testing?

i have already getting very very very faint lines on the IC's its all on my journal if your interested hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/167993ec-1.jpg

Please look at chart and advise...


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie I missed you too :hug:
> 
> Where is Super today? I want to see more lines from her and Indigo :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U feeling ok?did u get everything sorted?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks hon although had all of 12 hours at home before heading down to my sisters! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u get to relax soon ,xxxx


----------



## Sus09

Dmom xxx
Dont know what to say about your chart, I only hope this is the time you ovulate, as your temp is low now and still + opk.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,it looks positive again :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I am clueless sorry :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Your OPK is positive :hugs: I wonder if your going to have a small surge tomorrow and then ovulate :shrug: need to see what your opk says tomorrow :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah B it does still look positive and your temp is low so I am afraid you are going to need to keep covering yourself - on the plus side this time it is a 2 day really good surge so hopefully this is the one :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/167993ec-1.jpg
> 
> Please look at chart and advise...

*WTF?*

Hope all these eggs you are popping are free range. LOL

Serioulsy though this is f'd up. i know that Tamoxifen is used to induce ovulation and stimulate the ovaries but surely not multiple times in the one cycle. I so hope you O today and you get a nice temp rise in the morning. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, you r going to be exhausted by the end of this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

here we go again :D


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> here we go again :D
> View attachment 287326

Cant get more positive than that hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....please stop charting.....just screw N every other day for a while...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

indigo, i love that word :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Screw? :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

no! charting of course :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke....please stop charting.....just screw N every other day for a while...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> no! charting of course :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## NorthStar

Damn that is extremely positive DM :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 287735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

O crap that ones super positive :nope:,so sorry Hun,it's so frustrating and am sure u are ready to kill someone ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My husband is responsible for this...he wanted one more shot at the drugs.

But let me tell you, if my ovaries are popping out egg city here and his jizz can't find something to fertilize, then he has nothing but village idiot sperm.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> My husband is responsible for this...he wanted one more shot at the drugs.
> 
> But let me tell you, if my ovaries are popping out egg city here and his jizz can't find something to fertilize, then he has nothing but village idiot sperm.:growlmad::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

And if they manage to fertilise them, he has to stay off work the next 18 years to raise this litter LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> And if they manage to fertilise them, he has to stay off work the next 18 years to raise this litter LOL

Oh, I told him last night, that if he manages to fertilize a litter, then he'd better be whoring himself on the street to pay for everyone's college education.

He told DD last night, that if she managed to find her way into one of the Ivy League schools, she'd never have to pay a dime for it bc he'd take care of everything...I could have killed him.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> My husband is responsible for this...he wanted one more shot at the drugs.
> 
> But let me tell you, if my ovaries are popping out egg city here and his jizz can't find something to fertilize, then he has nothing but village idiot sperm.:growlmad::haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> And if they manage to fertilise them, he has to stay off work the next 18 years to raise this litter LOL
> 
> Oh, I told him last night, that if he manages to fertilize a litter, then he'd better be whoring himself on the street to pay for everyone's college education.
> 
> He told DD last night, that if she managed to find her way into one of the Ivy League schools, she's never have to pay a dime for it bc he'd take care of everything...I could have killed him.:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Gulp, I'm all for supporting DD to achieve her full potential but there has to be a middle ground lol, unless he's planning on taking up contract killing on the side along with the new career as a manwhore.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the guy, but sometimes.....:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My husband is responsible for this...he wanted one more shot at the drugs.
> 
> But let me tell you, if my ovaries are popping out egg city here and his jizz can't find something to fertilize, then he has nothing but village idiot sperm.:growlmad::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I love the guy, but sometimes.....:growlmad::haha:

Awk bless we know u do but he's in trouble if he doesnt impregnate u this month :haha:I hope for his sake he does ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes but only once.....


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea leave the triplets to wooly ,:haha:


----------



## LLbean

WOW Dmom...wth??? That is insane how may +opks you have!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: I hope this is your month :hugs: But yeap I'm having the litter not you :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just took this one...damn test isn't even dry yet.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 287963
> 
> 
> Just took this one...damn test isn't even dry yet.:cry:

O no wen is it gonna stop for you babes?:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Sus09

Oh my god Dmom!! that is a very strong positive!!! 
I do hope it stops tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you think I could take tonight off?:cry:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom hun, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Your temps are going up again, I do hope they carry on going up and your surges stop. It must be so frustrating for you.

If you feel a night off then have it. 

Why don´t you you have some pampering time? have a bath, ask our OH to give you a massage or whatever you feel that it is going to take your mind off things? And if you feel like having sex, then have it, but just make it sex, not bd.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom if you not in the mood then skip a night. One night won't hurt :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I def think u have done enough to have a break tonight ,as sus says your temp is rising and it should rise again tomorrow ,fixed for an extra sticky bean for you this month ,u deserve it after all this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I second what Despie just said! You deserve it, it is your time now!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you girls!:hugs:

I will manifest a temp rise for the morning...if it doesn't, then I quit.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Ok, I will join and manifest with you for your temps to rise!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Ok, I will join and manifest with you for your temps to rise!!:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Me too ,xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Kids all in bed and am wondering should I dtd tonight ?have had a few days off and am not too sure wen I will o as it's my first cycle on the fertilaid and it could be anytime in the next week ,wot do u think Ladies?xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T, start tonight with the 48 hour rule for now...don't wear DH out, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, start tonight with the 48 hour rule for now...don't wear DH out, lol

:haha:Ok ,will try not to ,hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:Just realised the clocks go back tonight so that's an extra hour in bed tomorrow morning ,:) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ours don't go back until next weekend.


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Brooke i hope your OPK test is negative today and you can relax :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom, I am worn out just looking at all your +OPKs :sleep:.

You definitely deserve a night off! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

SMU:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288153
> 
> 
> 
> SMU:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just a quick question ,once I get my positive opk ,how many days should I dtd to make sure I have def covered everything ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: B

https://ehealthforum.com/health/topic72518.html#b


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I usually consider myself fertile until I can see a definite temp shift on my chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs: B
> 
> https://ehealthforum.com/health/topic72518.html#b

Well, here's hoping it's just a longer surge and I am catching the day before and after! :hugs:

I don't have PCOS, so I know it's not that...


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04201.jpg. That's my fmu then my smu ,I def think I am gonna have an early ovulation ,wot do u think girls ,my surge usually only lasts twelve hours ,I think it will be positive by tonight ,xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I would say tonight looks good T :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes I would say tonight looks good T :hugs:

I used to get my smiley on day 16 so I guess I am back on track after my loss ,how many days bf do you usually dtd after a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I agree...

Next time you take the pic, try taking it a little farther away...your camera is focusing on the background and not the sticks...

Sexy time!


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I would say tonight looks good T :hugs:
> 
> I used to get my smiley on day 16 so I guess I am back on track after my loss ,how many days bf do you usually dtd after a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if this is right but I stop dtd when I get my temp rise so I know o has happened. But I am assuming temp rise means egg has been and gone and after that it is too late anyway. So basically once my opk is lighter I will just get one in to cover bases.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I agree...
> 
> Next time you take the pic, try taking it a little farther away...your camera is focusing on the background and not the sticks...
> 
> Sexy time!

Ok I will retest at four so thats every four hours for each test :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

GL T xx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04204.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay!!!!:happydance:


Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay, T! :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## LLbean

T it's business time!
https://youtu.be/AqZcYPEszN8


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> T it's business time!
> https://youtu.be/AqZcYPEszN8

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> T it's business time!
> https://youtu.be/AqZcYPEszN8

 :rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG I almost peed my pants :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

anyone know why FF might be giving me dotted crosshairs??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I think it's because of the second positive OPK...


----------



## hugs3409

I had 4 pos opk last month though, let me take it out and see what happens


nope that didn't matter. maybe it is because of not enough temps?? we shall see tomorrow


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmmm maybe because of the dip on 2DPO? Yeah I usually have 2-3 consecutive + OPKs before the egg drops!


----------



## hugs3409

I was wondering if it was the huge dip before OV lol, who knows


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288584

Brooke ,looking at your chart u def look like u have ovulated ,am so sorry but I haven't a clue wots going on with theses tests?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I think you have dotted lines because you haven't put in any EWCM and you had some temps pre-O that were quite high so it looks like your post O temps are not as high as they maybe could be. But it does look like you O'd so maybe try sticking some EWCM in and see what it says :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DMom, I think you will get X-hairs tomorrow (at last) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF is willing to give me x-hairs tomorrow...I think the test is negative, just a lot darker than it should be by now.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: Looks like it's almost over and you have OV :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

That did it lol, the only thing is and maybe I am wierd lol, but I don't seem to get EWCM unless is right after and the next day of :sex: its strange, I used preseed the one day, but that was it.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288584

Negative at last. Than phuck for that. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:wacko: I think FF has it wrong and its marked O as a day later than i think. I had OV pain and positive tests last Thursday and a negative just after Midnight that day but FF has put O day as the Friday and i know i had negative tests with 2mu and later on that day.:wacko:

Time will tell i suppose. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, FF always seems to wait until the day after the temp drop to call OV day.


----------



## Wendyk07

Happy Halloween girls. Am off out around the local area with PC Derrin. :)
 



Attached Files:







derrin halloween 2011 1006.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 9









halloween2011.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

:awww::awww::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! How cute! He's ADORABLE! :awww:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy he is sooooooooooooooooo cute :awww:


----------



## LLbean

awwwww


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy he's adorable! Have fun!!!

And yes, it's normally after the last +OPK that you actually ovulate (meaning LH surge is no longer detectable by the time eggie is released), so FF is pretty good with that! Was bang on twice for me :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy - Derrin is too cute! Bless him and his little policeman's uniform.


----------



## Viking15

Wendy, completely adorbs!!!!!!!! My ovaries hurt. I want a little boy so badly!!!! He is precious!!!!!


----------



## Conina

Awwww wendy what a cutie!!


----------



## hugs3409

FF gave me my OV date the first day of + opk 

Wendy he is too cute. And looks like we will be testing together this month :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendy your son is gorgeous xx


----------



## Rashaa

Wendy!!!!!!! What a sweet munchkin . He's adorable .

For those of you who have had m/c's ...what were your cycles post m/c like? I gave up temping weeks ago, but usually I know that AF is at my door a week before it happens...I have no such inklings right now...

Did it take longer for that first cycle to return? what was AF like that first time or even the second cycle after?


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Wendy!!!!!!! What a sweet munchkin . He's adorable .
> 
> For those of you who have had m/c's ...what were your cycles post m/c like? I gave up temping weeks ago, but usually I know that AF is at my door a week before it happens...I have no such inklings right now...
> 
> Did it take longer for that first cycle to return? what was AF like that first time or even the second cycle after?

 MY cycles were really long Hun ,nearly a week late and my periods were really heavy ,usually took 2-3 cycles to even out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

after my natural MC my period was right on time


----------



## Viking15

OMG. I see a line on my IC. I'm on a short layover and can't get a FRER. I can't tell if my eyes are playing a trick on me or not. Please stay away :witch:!!!


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> OMG. I see a line on my IC. I'm on a short layover and can't get a FRER. I can't tell if my eyes are playing a trick on me or not. Please stay away :witch:!!!

:witch: stay away from Viking or else :gun: Viking, post us a pic!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Jax41 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> OMG. I see a line on my IC. I'm on a short layover and can't get a FRER. I can't tell if my eyes are playing a trick on me or not. Please stay away :witch:!!!
> 
> :witch: stay away from Viking or else :gun: Viking, post us a pic!!!!!Click to expand...

I just have my iPhone. I could email a pic to someone. I almost threw it away!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> OMG. I see a line on my IC. I'm on a short layover and can't get a FRER. I can't tell if my eyes are playing a trick on me or not. Please stay away :witch:!!!

:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

viking15 said:


> omg. I see a line on my ic. I'm on a short layover and can't get a frer. I can't tell if my eyes are playing a trick on me or not. Please stay away :witch:!!!

pictures!!!!

I will gladly give you my email if you need one!!!! Just say the word!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

OK here are the images from Viking!!!



And this one I played with a tiny bit


I see the line for sure!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Viking I for sure see a line - I thought you had said you were out lol :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YES so do I!!! :dance:


----------



## Jax41

WOW Viking, I see a line too!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, Viking --- You are knocked up!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see it! :happydance:

OMG, are you still on the list? Let me know when I can update it!


----------



## Viking15

I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight. 
Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight.
> Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!

Viking are you saying that you've POAS on a plane??!! Wow girl that's impressive!:thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Definitely a line--fantastic!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight.
> Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!

I actually did throw mine out and noticed the line when it was in the trash! :haha:

Did you tell your OH yet? Did you show him your line? :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

No mistaking that line Viking. :bfp:

Congratulations hun. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Congratulations Viking :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Yay, Viking!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Viking i see that lovely line :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight.
> Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!
> 
> I actually did throw mine out and noticed the line when it was in the trash! :haha:
> 
> Did you tell your OH yet? Did you show him your line? :happydance:Click to expand...

I haven't told him yet. I want to do it in person. This may be the only time I get to do this in my life and I want to enjoy it. I'm gone so much and so much of our relationship is long distance that it feels important to do it at home. 
And I want a FRER first.


----------



## Conina

Yay Viking :happydance::happydance::happydance: You are knocked up girlie!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Viking15 said:


> I haven't told him yet. I want to do it in person. This may be the only time I get to do this in my life and I want to enjoy it. I'm gone so much and so much of our relationship is long distance that it feels important to do it at home.
> And I want a FRER first.

Yeah, it's huge. 

I went dancing downstairs with my BFP FRER last Thursday and my boyfriend said, I can't see anything." When I pointed it out, he said when his ex got pregnant the line was much darker, therefore mine must be a false positive. So I was fucking furious at him all weekend at that convention. When we got home, the first thing I did was buy two different digital tests. They came up positive in seconds. I dropped them in his lap and stomped out.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dohh:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Men!


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> Men!

Exactly what I was going to say!

:dohh:

That would probably be the reaction of my OH, and why I probably won't show him until its an 'in yer face'-er... :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

googly said:


> That would probably be the reaction of my OH, and why I probably won't show him until its an 'in yer face'-er... :haha:

Good idea. :D

Their capacity for denial is astounding. And they have the nerve to call us crazy? 

On the upside, my parents are beyond excited. This will be their first grandchild.


----------



## Rashaa

Thats a great line Viking !!!!!!!:yay:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,so so happy for you ,you are such a lovely girl ,sending u lots of sticky vibes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Super awesome ,your boyfriend :growlmad:Wtf ,I would have stuffed the tests were the sun don't shine ,:haha:Sending u lots of sticky vibes Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies, I am back.
OMG Vicking has a bfp??? That is great news!!!

Dmom, I could not help it, I have been thinking about you since I felt and first thing I did is check your chart, it is looking very good! At last you have ovulated and temps look great!!:hugs::hugs::hugs: Now lets hope for good news for you!!

Despie! How have you been hun? Hope no more attacks from the gangs! 

Indigo, How are you feeling now? 

And for the others a big hug! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I haven't told him yet. I want to do it in person. This may be the only time I get to do this in my life and I want to enjoy it. I'm gone so much and so much of our relationship is long distance that it feels important to do it at home.
> And I want a FRER first.
> 
> Yeah, it's huge.
> 
> I went dancing downstairs with my BFP FRER last Thursday and my boyfriend said, I can't see anything." When I pointed it out, he said when his ex got pregnant the line was much darker, therefore mine must be a false positive. So I was fucking furious at him all weekend at that convention. When we got home, the first thing I did was buy two different digital tests. They came up positive in seconds. I dropped them in his lap and stomped out.Click to expand...

OMG! Wow! He ACTUALLY brought up his ex-gf's line?!?!?:dohh::dohh::dohh:

What a stupid-head! :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Well, what did he do when you dropped them in his lap? :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:gun::gun::gun: :grr::grr::grr: to the stupid boyfriend Super!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax41 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight.
> Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!
> 
> Viking are you saying that you've POAS on a plane??!! Wow girl that's impressive!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Jax, that was FMU. I was still in the hotel. I have POAS OPK style on a plane before. :haha: You never know what goes on behind closed doors!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/5b27a6a8.jpg Brooke


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/36d997f1.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3914ec85.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Viking15 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see a line yesterday!!!!!! Oh it's going to be a long day flying around in the sky. I hope that :witch: stays away. I will try to get some FRERs on the way home tonight.
> Thanks everyone. I almost threw it away!
> 
> Viking are you saying that you've POAS on a plane??!! Wow girl that's impressive!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Jax, that was FMU. I was still in the hotel. I have POAS OPK style on a plane before. :haha: You never know what goes on behind closed doors!!!!Click to expand...

I POAS last month on hpt at the gym I go to haha, put it in my pocket, started workout, then ran back to check on it. I did this month's opk's on my daughter's class trip to a museum in NYC lol, gotta do what you gotta do haha:haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> OMG! Wow! He ACTUALLY brought up his ex-gf's line?!?!?:dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> What a stupid-head! :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:
> 
> Well, what did he do when you dropped them in his lap? :haha:

He really, really did! I was stunned. I was completely furious, and it takes a LOT to rile me up. 

He hasn't redeemed himself yet. He was happy about the digitals, came and kissed me and hugged me, but he's the least-excited excited guy I've ever seen. And this is a man who wanted/wants a family with me. He's sick from our flight, so maybe that's part of it.

Who the hell knows what goes through their heads.


----------



## googly

Yep, that'll be my OH for sure :haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Maybe we should bang their thick skulls together. :D


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Viking!
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Viking15

I don't know which first response test to buy. Any suggestions? It's probably too late for anyone to be on here still.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

First Response Early Results are the best!


----------



## Viking15

Thanks JB you are an angel!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust:!!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Viking15 said:


> I don't know which first response test to buy. Any suggestions? It's probably too late for anyone to be on here still.

Did you pee on a FRER? I wanna see! I'll be up for a while. :D :D :D


----------



## LLbean

Yes the FRER seems to be the one. Post pics!!!


----------



## Viking15

:bfp: :cry: :cloud9: :happydance: :baby:




Thanks for everyone's help!!!!!!
My husband is freaking out. For those of you who speak Spanish he said "Puta Madre". He's so romantic. :haha:


----------



## Ferne

THAT'S A BFP!

Congrats Viking!!! 

It's so exciting.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Viking15 said:


> :bfp: :cry: :cloud9: :happydance: :baby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 290517
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!!!!!!
> My husband is freaking out. For those of you who speak Spanish he said "Puta Madre". He's so romantic. :haha:

Congratulations!!!! :yipee:

About your husband--:haha:


----------



## googly

Congrats Viking! Beauty! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok so here are my pics from this morning :haha::haha:

After 10 mins


After about 40 mins


ETA sorry the first pic is a bit rubbish and the 2nd one has a dirty mark on the counter :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly I can see a clear line on the first but there's no colour ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL well I can see a bit of a line on the 2nd but not the first but I am seriously not taking it seriously at 7dpo :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL well I can see a bit of a line on the 2nd but not the first but I am seriously not taking it seriously at 7dpo :haha::haha::haha:

I know but there is a line ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

I agree with T i can see a line but with no colour this could be the start of something FX it is :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> :bfp: :cry: :cloud9: :happydance: :baby:
> 
> 
> View attachment 290517
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help!!!!!!
> My husband is freaking out. For those of you who speak Spanish he said "Puta Madre". He's so romantic. :haha:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

*FXed Butterfly!*:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/82ba6d2e-1.jpg

BC I said I would, 5DPO.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Viking! Changing the Nov thread now! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, there is a line!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/82ba6d2e-1.jpg
> 
> BC I said I would, 5DPO.:haha:

is there a line on your test? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

and i don't mean the control line haha x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I don't see anything on that test...maybe an evap.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, there is a line!

:wacko::wacko::wacko: lol

evap evap :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Whatever you say, M! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok here is my 7dpo. The dried one was at 5am, the other was at 7am. One flash, one no flash, unaltered :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> Ok here is my 7dpo. The dried one was at 5am, the other was at 7am. One flash, one no flash, unaltered :shrug:
> View attachment 290599
> 
> View attachment 290600

Hey Hugs, we are test buddies!! :hugs:

i think I see something on the bottom one but after my line eye today who knows :shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
yeah a test buddy lol. I am having line eye as well. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...maybe on the bottom test, but I cannot tell for sure.


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Ok here is my 7dpo. The dried one was at 5am, the other was at 7am. One flash, one no flash, unaltered :shrug:
> View attachment 290599
> 
> View attachment 290600

I think i can see something on the bottom test too :hugs: GL x


----------



## SuperAwesome

I see a whole lots of lines in this thread! Congratulations Viking and Butterfly! Yay!

D-mom, mine looked JUST like yours at 5DPO, for whatever that's worth. :D


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hugs, I see lines! Fingers and legs crossed (because I can cross 'em now).


----------



## hugs3409

lol thanks super and congrats to you as well.


----------



## LLbean

Viking SO CLEAR!!! Congrats!

Butterfly and Hugs GL!!!

And I agree hugs, the bottom one seems like there is something there
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> I see a whole lots of lines in this thread! Congratulations Viking and Butterfly! Yay!
> 
> D-mom, mine looked JUST like yours at 5DPO, for whatever that's worth. :D

Whiter than MJ, you mean.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly & Hugs & Brooke...

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> D-mom, mine looked JUST like yours at 5DPO, for whatever that's worth. :D

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...lets see those quads!!!!!!!!! Rooting for you lady!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

My new theory is, I only OV once bc the earlier ones would have shown up on a test by now...so, I am testing for purely scientific reasons, lol.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> My new theory is, I only OV once bc the earlier ones would have shown up on a test by now...so, I am testing for purely scientific reasons, lol.:haha:

Damn, looks like your logic is right there so the quads are off and we are just down to twins now :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, M...we are down to the possibility of one! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Whatever you say B, LOL :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

that ONE can still split into 2 B!!!! IDENTICALS!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> that ONE can still split into 2 B!!!! IDENTICALS!

No, that's not possible, lol. Koreans don't do that.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> that ONE can still split into 2 B!!!! IDENTICALS!
> 
> No, that's not possible, lol. Koreans don't do that.:haha:Click to expand...

Redheads do!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I'll manifest one for you because I'm manifesting any multiple combination for myself (because I is greedy) :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> that ONE can still split into 2 B!!!! IDENTICALS!
> 
> No, that's not possible, lol. Koreans don't do that.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Redheads do!Click to expand...

:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom I'll manifest one for you because I'm manifesting any multiple combination for myself (because I is greedy) :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Love those lines Viking. :wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

I was going to be so good this cycle and wait to POAS but after catching up here i am poas tomorrow. lol

The willpower was fading anyway. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d50a4041-1.jpg

One defective Wondfo, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, best you try another one lol!

I just tested again and BFN, hey ho! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

butterfly67 said:


> hmm, best you try another one lol!
> 
> I just tested again and bfn, hey ho! :hugs::hugs:

what????????????


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/d50a4041-1.jpg
> 
> One defective Wondfo, lol

so did you try another one? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, I don't have to pee, lol.


M...let's see the test!


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL well here it is with flash and no flash...


----------



## Butterfly67

WTF now I open it on here I think I see a line on the flash one :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> WTF now I open it on here I think I see a line on the flash one :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

wait till tomorrow and test again...see what happens


----------



## dachsundmom

See, I can detect the line on the one without the flash, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Why did I start at 7dpo lol? :haha::haha:

Am off to bed for an early night I think! Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

M, you started this early bc you are a fellow nutter! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sweet dreams!


----------



## LLbean

can hardly wait to see your test tomorrow butterfly!


----------



## googly

Night Butterfly, hope you develop some good visible lines overnight! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

See what happens when I stay away?!?!?

LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Shelley!


----------



## LLbean

Shelley71 said:


> See what happens when I stay away?!?!?
> 
> LOL

but we love you and want you to stay! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Shelley71

Hey girls! I was just checking in and saw Indigo's BFP! So excited! How is everyone else??


Things have changed around here for the better. Almost broke up, but worked it out and kind of starting over. Pretty much NTNP for right now.


----------



## Indigo77

Do you remember Ready from the 2012 thread? She is knocked up, too. LL sort of resurrected the banner and thread...


----------



## Shelley71

Yeah, I remember her - that's awesome! 

So, it's up to me, Brooke and MacWooly now, huh? Lmao!


----------



## Indigo77

No pressure...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No pressure at all! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LL....Love the new avatar...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everyone has baby avatars...maybe for December. LOL


----------



## Indigo77

MANIFEST NOW, PEANUT! :growlmad:..... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, #1...let me see what I can find. LOL


----------



## hugs3409

not me, I am manifesting a turkey baby :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll join you in the turkey baby!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I'll join you in the turkey baby!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a step forward, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Baby step....:haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Is it a baby turkey?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a baby dressed as a turkey, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

:rofl: 

THAT is awesome! Oh hell, I guess I should change mine, too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> THAT is awesome! Oh hell, I guess I should change mine, too.

:thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

<------ There we go.


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Mine is more generic... For cold weather :) as I am expecting a Winter BFP hehe


----------



## Shelley71

And, I'm expecting one for you! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm sitting on the fence at this stage :wacko:



ETA although I don't see anything here!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Viking OMG and YAY! Wow, congratulations lady! :happydance:

Butterfly, I saw a line on your last pic post (the non flash one) but I'm not sure about this one...:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Here is mine from 4:45am this morning. I can't tell still. I do have a question though. I was reading on the paper my tests came with and it says to let urine get room temp?? does that really make a difference? and is it ok to collect in a paper bathroom cup, or does it need to be plastic or glass?


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs it is so difficult to tell isn't it?! One minute I swear i see a line and the next it is not there. We just drive ourselves nuts!

I do try and let it get to room temp - the only one I didn't was yesterday afternoons when I dipped straight in :haha: but I don't know if it makes any difference :shrug:

Not sure about the paper/glass/plastic thing - I have an old kind of strong plastic yoghurt pot :)


----------



## hugs3409

thanks, I have always just dipped in right away as I don't need my kids finding a cup of pee around :blush: lol. but today I let it sit, it should be nice and room temp by now?? hour and half later?

yes I see it, then I don't, its pissin me off lol. like if I look at it in more of a shadowy light I see it really good, but put a flash light or something on it. Foget about it :haha:

I can't tell on yours either :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I pee directly on the stick, lol. Since I am still not pregnant, I think it works just fine at body temp.


----------



## Sewergrrl

I never let it get to room temp and always used paper disposable cups. Good luck testing ladies!!!!


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, I pee directly on the stick, lol. Since I am still not pregnant, I think it works just fine at body temp.

on the IC??? you must have good aim lol. 

I just tried it with the old and fresh, with a FR, 10miu and regular IC, will post shortly after time lapses :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, turn the IC sideways so the absorbent strip is facing up and go for it, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, turn the IC sideways so the absorbent strip is facing up and go for it, lol

I think I would end up peeing all over myself and the floor ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Indigo did, lol. :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

ok here we go, I am crazy I know :haha::haha:

Urine from 2 hours ago

Fresh

old on top, fresh on bottom with flash

without flash


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...not quite yet.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

nope I know


----------



## keekeesaurus

Keep POASing hugs! I'm rooting for you! :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Midday POAS - BFN - think yesterday was just some kind of weird thing going on or maybe something that was attempting to stick but didn't manage to :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Midday POAS - BFN - think yesterday was just some kind of weird thing going on or maybe something that was attempting to stick but didn't manage to :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 291243

:hugs: Butterfly :hugs: bums, I know the feeling so well :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Midday POAS - BFN - think yesterday was just some kind of weird thing going on or maybe something that was attempting to stick but didn't manage to :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 291243

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly & Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I always used a plastic cup and never waited for room temp. urine.


----------



## hugs3409

So what are your ladies thoughts on pink tinged EWCM at 8dpo?? :shrug:

what would you put on FF, spotting?? or nothing


----------



## Indigo77

Implantation bleeding...:winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

hoping so :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Your estrogen is definitely doing something, lol. Fx'd!


----------



## SuperAwesome

hugs3409 said:


> hoping so :winkwink:

Yay, I hope so, too! Fingers crossed! I had a smear of pink blood at 5DPO and pink-tinged CM at 9DPO, so...


----------



## SuperAwesome

Well, I had a visit to the regular doctor yesterday and peed on one of their sticks (ya, stick peeing, how I've missed you!) and, duh, it came up positive. They weren't going to take blood but I insisted (what kind of sicko begs for a blood test, really?) and my hcg level as of yesterday was 1117.


----------



## keekeesaurus

hugs3409 said:


> So what are your ladies thoughts on pink tinged EWCM at 8dpo?? :shrug:
> 
> what would you put on FF, spotting?? or nothing

Eeeeeee! Spotting defo. Wow, GL and FXed honey! :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> Well, I had a visit to the regular doctor yesterday and peed on one of their sticks (ya, stick peeing, how I've missed you!) and, duh, it came up positive. They weren't going to take blood but I insisted (what kind of sicko begs for a blood test, really?) and my hcg level as of yesterday was 1117.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thought i would join you in the POAS :)

More indent lines for me. Is it normal on these IC's to see the indent line on every test?

Derrin has a cold and i think he has passed it on to me. I feel awful so i am heading back to bed. I thought POAS would cheer me up a bit. Not to find a BFP but i do love looking but my eyes are wattery, my throat is on fire, my nose is chocked and my head is banging. :(
 



Attached Files:







t.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Wendyk07

I pee in a cup but i cant be arsed waiting till it gets to room temp. :)

Butterfly & Hugs - I have everything crossed for you gals. :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy...do you see color? I kinda do and the antibody strip/indent would be white.

Poor you and Derrin!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy...do you see color? I kinda do and the antibody strip/indent would be white.
> 
> Poor you and Derrin!

I couldnt be sure hun so i would say probably not especially as all i ever get on these damn things is indent lines. My eyes are so wattery and blurry to the point where there is no way i would drive right now. No matter though there is always FMU in the morning.

Am saving the big guns(frers) until Sunday/Monday. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok then...I go by what you see, not what I see on a computer screen...I will hope with everything I have that you get a sticky BFP in the morning! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendy I have to say it looks a bit of a pink line to me too :happydance:. I had a batch before that kept giving me indent lines which was a bit annoying :grr:

Sorry you are feeling so crap :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

SuperAwesome said:


> Well, I had a visit to the regular doctor yesterday and peed on one of their sticks (ya, stick peeing, how I've missed you!) and, duh, it came up positive. They weren't going to take blood but I insisted (what kind of sicko begs for a blood test, really?) and my hcg level as of yesterday was 1117.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy....Sorry if you're feeling like crap....:hugs:

But...I see a pink line! You don't? Put in some eye drops, woman!

And if I tweak it...it's quite obvious!

:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy hope you and DS feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy...do you see color? I kinda do and the antibody strip/indent would be white.

Yeah, I'm seconding this. I see color.


----------



## Ferne

Hi Wendy,
I see a bit of pink myself. FX!


----------



## keekeesaurus

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy...do you see color? I kinda do and the antibody strip/indent would be white.
> 
> Yeah, I'm seconding this. I see color.Click to expand...

Me too. I see it. And I have new spectacles!


----------



## dachsundmom

I will chew off my arm if I am wrong about seeing pink!


----------



## hugs3409

I see it too, and same thing if I mess with it, I can see it more and it is pink :thumbup:

fx'd for you. Hope you and Derrin feel better


----------



## LLbean

I see pink!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. I wish i had paid more attention to the test now. Am kinda looking forward to seeing what tomorrow's show now and tbh now that i stare at the pic on the laptop and on my phone i might see pink.

I'm a little excited now. :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I will chew off my arm if I am wrong about seeing pink!

:haha:

I feel so conflicted about this. On the one hand, I'd pay to see this. On the other, I really, really want Wendy to be up the duff.


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will chew off my arm if I am wrong about seeing pink!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I feel so conflicted about this. On the one hand, I'd pay to see this. On the other, I really, really want Wendy to be up the duff.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Its hard to tell this morning. The pics are not the best but the actual test may have showed a little colour when tilted towards the light. I think i will do more later and get better pics. Might even nip out to superdrug/asda and get some different brands.

Do you girls still see pink? Will Dmom keep her arm? LOL

Do you think its to early for the frer or CB digi???
 



Attached Files:







t.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18









ty.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry Wendy I can't really tell cos I'm on my phone 

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry Wendy I can't really tell cos I'm on my phone
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: The pics are not very good anyway hun. There was very little light. :wacko:


----------



## hugs3409

I think I still see it. 

Here is my 6am today. Not sure if I am seeing or just not believing. Huge temp spike this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> I think I still see it.
> 
> Here is my 6am today. Not sure if I am seeing or just not believing. Huge temp spike this morning :thumbup:
> View attachment 291688
> 
> View attachment 291689

I think i see something on first test on the top pic hun. :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

3MU after 3 cups of coffee. I think i can see something very faint on the frer but its far to faint to tell if there is colour and i had to tilt it towards the window. The IC is a little bit clearer and there might be a tint of pink. Still very very faint though.
 



Attached Files:







ic.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 16









frer.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I see something on your second set of pics and Hugs...same for you.


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy and hugs ,I can see lines for both of you too ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1df4cdf5-1.jpg

My 7DPO, BFN....LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1df4cdf5-1.jpg
> 
> My 7DPO, BFN....LOL

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1df4cdf5-1.jpg
> 
> My 7DPO, BFN....LOL


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy, can you take the FRER apart? I think I kind of see the line but not clear...also on the IC I believe I see one


----------



## hugs3409

2mu 10:30 am. I fell back asleep @ 6:45am :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, what does the pink handled Wondfo look like dry?


----------



## hugs3409

pretty much the same way. Its lighter pink though. I wonder if its not a good one


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks like the dye might have streaked.


----------



## hugs3409

ok I will do another :) give me an excuse to POAS :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> ok I will do another :) give me an excuse to POAS :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Wendy and Hugs, I see lines, also. Keep peeing on them sticks!

Dmom, the phone just rang. Guess who it was? Michael Jackson. It seems he's moved his obsession from me to you. The only way to keep him at bay is to pony up a BFP, STAT.


----------



## SuperAwesome

hugs3409 said:


> ok I will do another :) give me an excuse to POAS :haha:

Damn it, I want to pee on something!

_*Eyes neighbor's newspaper*_


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> Wendy and Hugs, I see lines, also. Keep peeing on them sticks!
> 
> Dmom, the phone just rang. Guess who it was? Michael Jackson. It seems he's moved his obsession from me to you. The only way to keep him at bay is to pony up a BFP, STAT.

OMG a call from BEYOND! Did MJ say anything else? no winning lottery numbers or anything? :haha:


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> View attachment 291793

I believe I see a faint line there!


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> Wendy and Hugs, I see lines, also. Keep peeing on them sticks!
> 
> Dmom, the phone just rang. Guess who it was? Michael Jackson. It seems he's moved his obsession from me to you. The only way to keep him at bay is to pony up a BFP, STAT.

Totally off subject, but have you seen the Chris Rock video about MJ?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...can you take a pic in better light? I see a shadow of something, but I cannot tell if it's a line or not.


----------



## LLbean

there? kind of hard to see but I thought I saw something there
 



Attached Files:







hugs.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> OMG a call from BEYOND! Did MJ say anything else? no winning lottery numbers or anything? :haha:

He asked (warning: in HORRIBLY bad taste; I mean it):


Spoiler
if I was having a boy.


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> Totally off subject, but have you seen the Chris Rock video about MJ?:haha:

I have! I love Chris Rock.


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> OMG a call from BEYOND! Did MJ say anything else? no winning lottery numbers or anything? :haha:
> 
> He asked (warning: in HORRIBLY bad taste; I mean it):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> if I was having a boy.Click to expand...

LOL guess he wants you to name him after him :winkwink:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hugs, yeah, need more light! It's hard to take a decent picture of these, I know.


----------



## SuperAwesome

LLbean said:


> LOL guess he wants you to name him after him :winkwink:

:rofl:

I'm sure that's it! :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

SuperAwesome said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL guess he wants you to name him after him :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure that's it! :winkwink:Click to expand...

:D


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> SuperAwesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL guess he wants you to name him after him :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure that's it! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :DClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

I can when I get back home. Will be dried by then lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

hugs3409 said:


> I can when I get back home. Will be dried by then lol

:hugs:

For what it's worth, I still get better lines in the afternoon than I do with FMU.


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendy, can you take the FRER apart? I think I kind of see the line but not clear...also on the IC I believe I see one

I wish i had thought of that. POAS at mums house so i put it in the trash. Will do that with the next one. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

SuperAwesome said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> I can when I get back home. Will be dried by then lol
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> For what it's worth, I still get better lines in the afternoon than I do with FMU.Click to expand...

Me to. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hugs - I am sure i see something. Very very faint. Taking pictures of these things is torture. How does it look in RL?


----------



## Sewergrrl

SuperAwesome, my daughter is standing next to me and asking me repeatedly what your dog's name is? She said "his name is Droopy" but somehow I don't think that's right. :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sewergrrl said:


> SuperAwesome, my daughter is standing next to me and asking me repeatedly what your dog's name is? She said "his name is Droopy" but somehow I don't think that's right. :)

Her name is Millie, but when she's being naughty she's Millie Monster. :)


----------



## Indigo77

Super...Your baby is an appleseed....:thumbup: You are only 1 day behind me. We need to get Viking and Green and start a group in the other section....


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> Super...Your baby is an appleseed....: thumbup: You are only 1 day behind me. We need to get Viking and Green and start a group in the other section....

Go, us!

We definitely do. I've just been poking around over there, and I have to say the coolest kids are here. We need to snazz that place up.


----------



## Indigo77

Did you figure out your due date?


----------



## SuperAwesome

One calculator tells me July 7, the other tells me July 8. So, somewhere around there-ish. I take it you're due July 9 or 10-ish?


----------



## Indigo77

July 7th...


----------



## SuperAwesome

Indigo77 said:


> July 7th...

And they call this science! :growlmad:

:D


----------



## Sewergrrl

SuperAwesome said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> SuperAwesome, my daughter is standing next to me and asking me repeatedly what your dog's name is? She said "his name is Droopy" but somehow I don't think that's right. :)
> 
> Her name is Millie, but when she's being naughty she's Millie Monster. :)Click to expand...

Thank you! I will tell her when she's up from her nap. :)


----------



## Sewergrrl

July 7 was my due date with DD (she came 2 weeks early). :dance:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so here is a better pic of the earlier one, but its dry now. 2nd and 3rd, just took 10 minutes ago, pics under 10 minutes. Stupidly did a digi and says not pregnant :cry:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Those stupid digis take their time showing a positive. Give it a day or 2. :) :) :) :)


----------



## hugs3409

yeah I know I shouldn't have, but you know :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It'll be ok, Hugs...


----------



## Sewergrrl

I do know how it is. I cannot say I miss peeing on things. ;)


----------



## Sewergrrl

Speaking of peeing on things, I have some IC OPKs and HPTs (I think 15 and 25, respectively), as well as 3/4 box of softcups (individually wrapped) if anyone in the US wants them for free. :)


----------



## Shelley71

How is everyone on this Saturday?


----------



## LLbean

HI Shelley & Sewergrrl

ok so my contribution to POAS hahaha

OPK with no intense pee (had just peed like a few minutes before AND drank a ton of water...probably still with HCG (on Monday I was still at 62.4)
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Shelley and SG!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Hello lovely ladies!! :wave:


----------



## Shelley71

Hey girls! I'm really going to try to get on more often and keep up with everyone. Plus, since we do still want to get pregnant, I think I still belong here. :haha: I just won't be tracking anything. So, if I get knocked up, it'll be a BIG SHOCKER post! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley, even if you were out of the TTC game, we'd still want you to come and talk to us, lol....duh!


----------



## Shelley71

Hahaha, I was just kidding. You can't get rid of me; I'm like a fungus. :rofl:

Oh, you guys won't believe this - I am having ANOTHER surgery on my elbow December 13th. Aside from the entrapped nerve from last time, I now have severe tendinitis/tennis elbow. So severe that I have to have it opened up, CUT, the bone area scraped out and the tendon reattached. They said I'd be down for 10 days, plus six weeks of rehab. It's my right arm - I'm right handed. And I teach ENGLISH. Ugh!!

Sooooo, I freaked out yesterday when I had the realization that I will be missing semester tests because the surgery is four days before Christmas Break. Now, I have to stop teaching Dracula right now, right in the middle of it, and start the senior research paper on MONDAY. I have to start it and finish it and grade all 112 papers by December 12th. 

Someone just SHOOT ME.:gun:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Sewergrrl said:


> Thank you! I will tell her when she's up from her nap. :)

She sounds adorable! I bet Millie would love her; she's the cuddliest, sweetest dog I've ever had. :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

hugs3409 said:


> Ok so here is a better pic of the earlier one, but its dry now. 2nd and 3rd, just took 10 minutes ago, pics under 10 minutes. Stupidly did a digi and says not pregnant :cry:

Can you make 'em bigger? These don't expand much. 

And don't sweat the digitals; they really are less sensitive. :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

how would I do that. It automatically shrinks down. I will if you can tell me how :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a Photobucket account? Use the direct line and copy/paste the URL into the icon with the mountain.


----------



## hugs3409

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/IMAG0301.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

that worked??

now if I could just figure out how to get a video on FB, I will be HAPPY :)


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/IMAG0301.jpg

I definately see the line on this pic. :dust:


----------



## Viking15

I think I see a line on that bigger pic. I didn't see anything from the earlier posts. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## LLbean

sharing a story of test strips with you all
https://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/01/27/earlyshow/health/main538075.shtml


----------



## Indigo77

I bet they never tested Wondfo...


----------



## hugs3409

Now I am curious, if you think you are seeing something on the pink hcg test, but not the blue handled one, how is that possible lol, being is that the blue handled are 10 miu and the other is 25miu??


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0c364cc0-1.jpg

8DPO....BFN, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0c364cc0-1.jpg
> 
> 8DPO....BFN, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0c364cc0-1.jpg
> 
> 8DPO....BFN, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Hugs, I defo see a faint line on that bigger photo. FXed!

Keep POASing girls, I am learning so much from this thread :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, can you take the FRER apart? I think I kind of see the line but not clear...also on the IC I believe I see one
> 
> I wish i had thought of that. POAS at mums house so i put it in the trash. Will do that with the next one. :hugs:Click to expand...

FXed for you wendy! :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Well not so sure about me this morning. I am not seeing much on the tests and I just got up to light spotting. So my PMA has left the building :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Well not so sure about me this morning. I am not seeing much on the tests and I just got up to light spotting. So my PMA has left the building :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...what does your LP normally average?


----------



## hugs3409

according to FF minimum is 8 days, max is 13 and average is 11, but this is only my 2nd FULL month of charting


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...let's hope for the sasquatch.


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Well not so sure about me this morning. I am not seeing much on the tests and I just got up to light spotting. So my PMA has left the building :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hug: for you hugs.


----------



## hugs3409

this late in the game? I mean I got a spike yesterday, this morning I got up to test, but forgot to temp. I went back to bed for hour and half, but mostly laid there, took my temp at 7am instead of 5am, it was 97.41, but adjusted it was 97.01 which is right above coverline. But I put in the 97.41 lol, should I adjust it back?? I still see nothing on tests though and as you can see on my chart I have had the mild cramping and low to mid back ache the past few days :shrug::shrug:
thanks


----------



## hugs3409

You don't think I screwed things up by taking a hot bath last night do you? My back was killing me and I thought it would help, it didn't. I will post some pics in a sec.


----------



## dachsundmom

10DPO is still right in line with implantation, but...you know your body best. As far as the temp, I would probably leave it for now and see what you get in the morning.


----------



## hugs3409

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo5am4.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo5am1.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo5am3.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo5am2.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

thanks :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, can you get pics of the ICs dry and please don't worry about your bath at all.


----------



## hugs3409

sure later


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/997ad4bd.jpg

I know you can't see it, but I got a great FR evap this morning, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: B and Hugs

B your chart is still looking good :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

My chart is teasing me, lol...


----------



## LLbean

Hugs I see a line on the top IC one...Brooke I do see the evap hehehe

Ladies may hugs to you all


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> My chart is teasing me, lol...

you temps are fab at the moment FX :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

B your chart does look good!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

So the light spotting stopped about 3 hours later today, I am still crampy, but no spotting anymore. Here is a pic of this mornings test only dry and the other pic is from about half hour ago. I am NOT getting my hopes up, but this is the first test so far that "I" can sorta see anything on. Only pink handled one, not the blue. And I can only seem to see it on the one without the flash, I can't see it in the one with the flash. I think my eyes are playing tricks on me lol.:haha::haha::haha::haha:

But I am still curious as to how something would start showing on the 25 miu test rather then the 10miu test???:shrug:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/dry10dpo5am.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo3pm1.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/10dpo3pm.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see a shadow of something on the pink tests and I have never heard anything good about the more sensitive ICs.


----------



## Desperado167

I can see something too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Me three :thumbup: on the pink ones :hugs:.


----------



## hugs3409

I wish I never bought them then, cause if I am getting something on the pink ones, those blue things are bogus, grrrrr. I forget who told me to buy them too lol. Oh we'll see what tomorrow brings. thanks girls :hug:


----------



## hugs3409

oooh Despie you are not far behind me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/88b2ec97-1.jpg

My afternoon BFN, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/88b2ec97-1.jpg
> 
> My afternoon BFN, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Your chart _is_ looking super good though dmom!


----------



## dachsundmom

The tests and chart look like they will not line up, again, this cycle...this is why I hate temping after OV. This cycle has been so effed up.


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> oooh Despie you are not far behind me :)

If it weren't for the fertilaid I would prob still be waiting to ovulate ,best of luck for tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/88b2ec97-1.jpg
> 
> My afternoon BFN, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: But keeping FXed cross for you x


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/88b2ec97-1.jpg
> 
> My afternoon BFN, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your chart has to be the one that gives the accurate information, it has to!!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Sus09

Hugs, I do see something on the pink tests, a light shadow as well.


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs::hugs::hugs: dmom, fx'd for you. 

thanks Despie, fxing everything I got :haha::haha::haha:

Starting to get a little PMA back :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah for PMA :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> The tests and chart look like they will not line up, again, this cycle...this is why I hate temping after OV. This cycle has been so effed up.

This is what's so confusing about TTC. My monitor says I'm not fertile, but my CM says I am? My chart says I ovulated but the monitor says I didn't? WTF?!

:hugs: for dmom.

And yay for the PMA hugs! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee, I have a very expensive OvaCue monitor that has failed me, except for one cycle...I go by the temps and use everything else as a guide.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keekee, I have a very expensive OvaCue monitor that has failed me, except for one cycle...I go by the temps and use everything else as a guide.

:thumbup:

I have to agree, I've found that temping/checking CM gives me much more info than the fertility monitor (which I'm still paying for via my heavily burdened credit card) and wish I'd known this when I started 3 cycles ago.

I still like POASing though :blush:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I also see a line on the pink one and B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Hugs:hugs:


----------



## Milty

So what does it mean if you get a positive or an almost positive on an OPK after O?


----------



## Indigo77

Holy shit! When???? Today? Please take a damn HPT!


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> Holy shit! When???? Today? Please take a damn HPT!

hehe yes today but I'm waiting till moring to take a HPT with FMU ...I didn't want to waste a test...


----------



## Milty

but what does it actually mean....I know I've heard rummors it will show positive before a HPT but I don't know if that is true


----------



## Indigo77

It's true! I POA LH test 13 dpo. 

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b82bcd96.jpg<~~~~~~

Read this...
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## Milty

mine is not as dark as yours is but it is not far off...have you guys heard of anything else this can be besides being PG?


----------



## Indigo77

It could just be LH....:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

Fx'd!


----------



## Indigo77

We'll wait here....:coffee:


----------



## hugs3409

I did an opk yesterday just for the heck of it and it was 1/2 pos, didn't do one today though :haha:

fx'd Milty


----------



## Milty

I like that link...it's like POAS for dummies...

Do you think I should try and test tonight? or wait for FMU?


----------



## Milty

you guys crack me up :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

:test::test::test::test::test::test: :blush:


----------



## Milty

ok ok but I can't yet...I just took the other one not long ago


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Come on milty!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just do it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

I would if I could...I don't have to go yet...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/17631162-1.jpg

8DPO evening, BFN...I am going to burn through every test I have, so I cannot test early again, lol.


----------



## Milty

Dmon we are only 8DPO... Only cool people like Indigo get BFP so early!!



I tested it was BFN


----------



## dachsundmom

Could we see it?


----------



## Indigo77

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I hope that your HCG is just too low for a test and you get a BFP from your bloods tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

oh will they test for HCG too?? 

here it is
 



Attached Files:







100_2736.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## dachsundmom

At 9-10DPO, if you ask for it, your doc should do it. If I see my doc anywhere around that time, he offers, but I typically say no.


----------



## Jodes2011

Milty said:


> oh will they test for HCG too??
> 
> here it is

i think i see a line :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and its still early xx


----------



## hugs3409

11 dpo, so I put yesterdays temp to the normal one, so I felt a little better about todays :cry:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/11dpo5am.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

so reading on FF, it says that the day light savings thing can affect your temps. I am clutching to that :)


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/de263f2a-1.jpg

9DPO, BFN...as you girls know, my personal rule says I will call this cycle over, tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/de263f2a-1.jpg
> 
> 9DPO, BFN...as you girls know, my personal rule says I will call this cycle over, tomorrow, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> 11 dpo, so I put yesterdays temp to the normal one, so I felt a little better about todays :cry:
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/11dpo5am.jpg

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dmom and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

well mine was a BFN as well and I had a big temp drop...I'm actually up way early for me but it's only 30 min before I normal take my temp if you count daylight savings...


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, is this the first time you have temped in this LP without being on the Nyquil?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

No I only took Nyquil from CD5 -CD8


----------



## Macwooly

Milty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I mean 5DPO to 8DPO


----------



## Milty

ok now I feel stupid and I'm not sure where to ask but I know you guys are who I want to ask sooo...

This morning I woke up after a bad dream really early but thought with daylight savings I could just adjust my temp and it wouldn't be to far off. Well I thought I temped and then tried to go back to sleep...it didn't work ...so I got up to go POAS then got back into bed & still couldn't sleep...so I picked up my laptop (I was in bed) and posted a few times then turned it off and laid back down...almost drifted off to sleep and my alarm went off...DH asked me if I was going to temp and I told him I already did...he said no you didn't...yes I did...no you didn't.....so I look at my temp I used to adjust this morning and yes it is my BBT default temp

So still laying in bed I temped again and got a 97.89 at my normal wake up time but :daylight savings, not sleeping for 3 hours, went to the loo and everything else


so what do I do?....


----------



## hugs3409

11dpo, also opk from 9am
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/11dpo8am2.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/11dpo8am1.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/11dpopk.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I think you should discard the temp for today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...maybe on the FR


----------



## hugs3409

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs...maybe on the FR

I don't see it, but its ok :wacko:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I'm just going to parrot everything d-mom's said this morning:

Milty, toss the temp. Hugs, I maybe see a line on the FRER. 

Where's Wendy? I'm curious to see her stick this morning.


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/de263f2a-1.jpg
> 
> 9DPO, BFN...as you girls know, my personal rule says I will call this cycle over, tomorrow, lol.

I didn't see anything until 11 DPO!!! I tested 10 DPO and saw nothing. Also, do you know what your real O date was? Stay positive!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I assume my OV date is what FF says it is...any other possibility on my chart just makes matters worse.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke, Milty & Hugs....:hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, :hugs:, sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> I assume my OV date is what FF says it is...any other possibility on my chart just makes matters worse.:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke milty and hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I am sure I am driving you all crazy by now lol, and if I am please tell me, but I can't help it lol. Here is 1pm, I think I am crazy, but I think I can see this one, only the top one though:shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm no good for line spotting sorry but keeping FXed :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

lol no problem, I am just a crazy person right now :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> lol no problem, I am just a crazy person right now :haha::haha:

No you're not :hugs::hugs: You're just desperate for a LO :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I can see the line, no problem, but I cannot make oout color bc the test is still wet...:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

ok so looking again, I think I see both, here is what I see


----------



## hugs3409

is it better to wait until the tests dry to post them??


----------



## LLbean

Hugs can you take a new pic with the tests dry?


----------



## hugs3409

yes no problem, how long does that normally take? I normally do the test, take the pic, post it and run lol, so its usually hours before being back home, so not sure if its half hour, hour, more lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, at least ten minutes...it's very hard to see a true line when it's wet bc the dye is still running through the strip; if that makes any sense.

That's why I ask for them dry.


----------



## hugs3409

ok here it is about an hour later, still wet, but dye is done :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hugs i think i see a line on your pink HPT GL hun FX xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## SuperAwesome

^^wss2


----------



## Viking15

As usual I'm on my phone and can't see it but I have my fingers double crossed for you!!! :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2c41c7c0-1.jpg

9DPO, evening...BFN...lol


----------



## Indigo77

:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Can you take another pic from an angle?


----------



## dachsundmom

If I hadn't tossed the test, yes...lol


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1b48d1da.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

hmmmmmmm


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, will there be an evening test from you?


----------



## hugs3409

hmmmmmmm I will try later, I have been drinking alot of tea lol, and pretty diluted right now.


----------



## dachsundmom

I might POAS again later tonight, but I don't see any reason too, lol


----------



## hugs3409

I beg to differ :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, that test is as blank as I am Korean, lol...and trust me, I am yellow.


----------



## hugs3409

Not looking so hot for me at the moment, my spotting is back, but its red now, just when wiping, but still. We shall see


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where is Milty? I want to hear how her test went today.


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

I'm here after a very very long day....blah

Hugs I'm pretty much blind but I think I see a line on your pink one...

Dmom to much glare but I know you can see better than me...


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you get your test done?


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so quick question, the past hour, the spotting has turned to light bleeding, red, etc.... so when do I call cd1?? today, tomorrow??


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> Ok so quick question, the past hour, the spotting has turned to light bleeding, red, etc.... so when do I call cd1?? today, tomorrow??

if it is past 4pm it is the next day you call CD1


----------



## hugs3409

ok thanks :hug: I as only still lightly spotting at 4pm today


----------



## Milty

yup sorry...meant to tell you but I was sooo soo tired I had to take a quick nap...

The lady was really nice who took my blood and I should get the results tomorrow...

However, I guess this is partly because I've been on cold medicine I bleed like crazy...I didn't even notice it either... they put the gauze and bandaid on my arm and I had a long sleve shirt on...by the time I got to my office one of my coworkers point out my arm and an area the size of donut covered in blood and my shirt was soo wet with it it was squishie....:nope:


----------



## Milty

Dmom omg

annyeong haseyo


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- your chart is still looking fantastic:happydance: and I love the avatar..very cute


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,fixed for today and I love your new avatar :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Jeez away for the weekend and I can't catch up with all the threads!! Can someone give me a catch-up??!


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, :hi:

This cold is awful. I dont think this is my month at all. POAS on a frer yesterday and BFN then this morning BFN on an IC. If there was going to be anything this month i should have a decent line by now. :(

Heres this mornings IC.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls, :hi:
> 
> This cold is awful. I dont think this is my month at all. POAS on a frer yesterday and BFN then this morning BFN on an IC. If there was going to be anything this month i should have a decent line by now. :(
> 
> Heres this mornings IC.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2c634d0d-1.jpg

10DPO...calling this one done.


----------



## Jax41

Wendy, Dmom, big hugs for both of you :hugs: x


----------



## Rashaa

Dmom and wendy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Dmom and Wendy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Dmom why are you calling it done when your temps are going up and much higher than normal?

Wendy: your only 11DPO lots of people don't have lines yet do you have signs AF is on the way?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2c634d0d-1.jpg
> 
> 10DPO...calling this one done.

sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls, :hi:
> 
> This cold is awful. I dont think this is my month at all. POAS on a frer yesterday and BFN then this morning BFN on an IC. If there was going to be anything this month i should have a decent line by now. :(
> 
> Heres this mornings IC.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B and Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm with you!

B, nice avatar :thumbup:

If I get to do next month I might go a bit Christmassy :happydance:

Need to go and check out the soy info....


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I just have a personal rule...if I don't see anything by 10DPO, I call it over and manifest AF...I have mentally moved on, lol.


----------



## Milty

I guess since I didn't find out until so late the first time it is almost hard for me to believe you can actually get a BFP that early...

Funny before I joined BNB I never would have even thought about testing more than 1 day before AF was due


----------



## Milty

here is my pic from today
 



Attached Files:







100_2747 2.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## hugs3409

:witch: got me early, on to Christmas :haha:

yet just for the heck of it I did a test this morning and I can still see a shadow, or I just want to see it lol


----------



## Milty

:hugs:.

sometimes I wish I could see things....I feel old when I can't see what you guys do...


----------



## Milty

I could probably have a faint positive and I would never know it...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty and Hugs....


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs: Hugs

Milty - is there something you want to tell us??? :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

huh?


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, can you make that pic any bigger?


----------



## Conina

Just that there's a lot of talk about BFP pg tests going on...


----------



## Milty

sure just a sec


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...LOVE the xmas avatar


----------



## Milty

better?
 



Attached Files:







100_2747 3.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Milty

Conina said:


> Just that there's a lot of talk about BFP pg tests going on...

well I'm always hoping for one


----------



## Milty

oh crap...with the blown up pic when I make it black and white...I might see something


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm never doing that again...I would drive myself crazy looking for lines


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry hugs lets hope December gives you that BFP :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Post the black and white please, lol


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm giving in today only... and only because my chart has never looked like it does now...
 



Attached Files:







100_2747 B&W.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom and hugs :hugs:.

Yes milty post the b/w pic! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

umm any thoughts? the blind girl wants to know...


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty said:


> umm any thoughts? the blind girl wants to know...

I think I can see a shadow of something if I tilt the laptop, but I'm not sure :hugs:. I'm a fellow blind girl, I can never see them unless they're really obvious. Where's dmom?


----------



## Milty

:hi: Dmom a couple of old ladies need your eyes....


----------



## Milty

you guys know I don't think we are old or blind right?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty said:


> :hi: Dmom a couple of old ladies need your eyes....

:haha::rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty said:


> you guys know I don't think we are old or blind right?

:hugs:
I know that milty...but I _am_ blind. I need my face furniture all the time! Otherwise life is just a big blur (althought sometimes that's quite nice...)


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I can see a shadow of something, but I cannot determine color...the problem with a black and white pic, is that sometimes the antibody strip will show...

I need a really large image of the color pic...I can't edit from work, or I'd do it.


----------



## Milty

ok here is a big one you can mess with when you get a chance...Thanks!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_2747 Big.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

I honestly think the b and w photo is showing the test strip, but, more importantly, do you see color on that test, IRL?


----------



## Milty

no way I see nothing...thats why I said I'm never doing this again...it's dangerous


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> no way I see nothing...thats why I said I'm never doing this again...it's dangerous

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> no way I see nothing...thats why I said I'm never doing this again...it's dangerous

Milty if i am in next cycle and we line up then I am with you - I will not test until 12dpo lol :haha::haha::haha:

I was trying to pee on all the sticks I had and I have been having a clear up this afternoon - unpacking the boxes I packed up and left when i went to Dubai in September and I just found 3 more hpts! So now I have 8 left for December :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have 38 more sticks to burn, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I have 38 more sticks to burn, lol

Burn them. Literally. LOL

Wait til after AF is late :haha::haha::haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait for AF to be late? Do you remember who you are talking to here? :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Wait for AF to be late? Do you remember who you are talking to here? :haha:

Exactly, hence the :rofl: :rofl: !!


----------



## Desperado167

The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:

:hugs::blush::haha:
It's times like this when you need a giant handbag.


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:
> 
> :hugs::blush::haha:
> It's times like this when you need a giant handbag.Click to expand...

To pee in or to swallow you up? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

...or a long coat.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:
> 
> :hugs::blush::haha:
> It's times like this when you need a giant handbag.Click to expand...
> 
> To pee in or to swallow you up? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


:haha::rofl:
I was thinking more to cover up the evidence. LOL!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Pffft! I'd be all, "Pissing my pants is the new black!" Soon the fashion industry would be pumping out pants and jeans with that freshly peed look.


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> Dmom why are you calling it done when your temps are going up and much higher than normal?
> 
> Wendy: your only 11DPO lots of people don't have lines yet do you have signs AF is on the way?

Its just that i am still seeing a very very faint line with maybe a hint of pink. It should have got a lot darker by now. For my own sanity i have to assume its over this month for me unless the witch fails to show on Friday. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Will just bring a bucket next time in my bag :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:
> 
> :hugs::blush::haha:
> It's times like this when you need a giant handbag.Click to expand...
> 
> To pee in or to swallow you up? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendyk07 said:


> Its just that i am still seeing a very very faint line with maybe a hint of pink. It should have got a lot darker by now. For my own sanity i have to assume its over this month for me unless the witch fails to show on Friday. :wacko::wacko:

:hugs: really hope the witch doesn't show :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, is there a new pic?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, is there a new pic?

Havent had a chance to POAS since this morning. Ive been at the hospital with DS because i couldnt get his temp down. So its been a bit manic. Think i will leave it till morning again though. I am running out of ic's and i only have 1 superdrug test and 2 digi's left. I really dont want to waste any money on frers.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no, how ia Derrin?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy :hugs: poor Derrin. I hope he's ok?


----------



## hugs3409

thanks girls, I appreciate it. On to Christmas with a BFP

Wendy :dust: for you, hope Derrin is ok. :hugs: to all


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. Apart from
The cold Derrin has an ear infection in both ears and a chest infection. His temp was spiking around 38.7 and I struggled to get it down and keep it down. His temps down now though and he's had antibiotics so he's a little brighter. Xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks girls. Apart from
> The cold Derrin has an ear infection in both ears and a chest infection. His temp was spiking around 38.7 and I struggled to get it down and keep it down. His temps down now though and he's had antibiotics so he's a little brighter. Xx

Awk bless him ,he must have been in a bit of pain with two ear infections ,poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:A sponge bath in cool water or an electric fan is the best for lowering their temps ,hope he gets better soon :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> The first response tests are buy one get one free in superdrug ,so I got five twin packs and five free :blush:I have already peed on two of them ,one in the toilets in town and I managed to pee over my jeans ,not a good look :blush:

i'm off to superdrug tomorrow then :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jodie!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Dmom- your temps are still looking fantastic!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/c5e62447-1.jpg

The 2nd line is in the wrong damned spot! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/c5e62447-1.jpg
> 
> The 2nd line is in the wrong damned spot! :haha:

dang but I see it though


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh yeah....totally easy to see, lol....it's just all wrong...FML


----------



## Butterfly67

You do know this means that you have to get hpt number 37 out, don't you? :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not tonight, lol....I'm writing a scathing email ATM, lol


----------



## NorthStar

I actually see that second line and that NEVER happens.

I hope you are tearing the HPT manfacturers a new one as we speak DM :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's bad if you can see it, lol


----------



## NorthStar

I can *never* see it therefore it is really really BAD


----------



## Milty

oh great I'm the only loser who can't see it


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, Milty....:hugs:


----------



## Milty

ok by the way this thread really moves...you guys have cracked me


----------



## dachsundmom

It goes in spurts, lol


----------



## SuperAwesome

dachsundmom said:


> It goes in spurts, lol

For a minute there I thought I was in the COCK thread.


----------



## crystal443

I can see that line:growlmad: maybe its just your practice line:thumbup: Those temps have got to be promising:thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Milty said:


> oh great I'm the only loser who can't see it

You're not just any loser, though: you're OUR loser. :D


----------



## crystal443

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It goes in spurts, lol
> 
> For a minute there I thought I was in the COCK thread.Click to expand...

:haha::haha:I had a good chuckle when I read the COCK thread:haha::haha:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Crystal, that thread always makes me laugh, too. It's good to be amongst women with great senses of humor.


----------



## Milty

Thanks Super!...


Yeah I'm not even touching the cock thread:haha:


----------



## crystal443

SuperAwesome said:


> Crystal, that thread always makes me laugh, too. It's good to be amongst women with great senses of humor.

It is for sure..might as well laugh then cry:shrug:

Milty- you don't need to touch the COCK thread just read it:haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

what thread is this? where is it?


----------



## Milty

this is why I'm not going there :winkwink:


----------



## googly

SuperAwesome said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It goes in spurts, lol
> 
> For a minute there I thought I was in the COCK thread.Click to expand...

Suuuuuper! Always lowering the tone! [-X

:rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

*DMom said "spurt"* :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hugs- its the thread which starts off by some serious post by someone saying that "CoQ10 could be helpful for older women TTC" and then myself and DM started with the COCK some others joined in and it's all down there from here.


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, haven't bothered poas this morning as my temp took a nose dive. Just waiting on the witch to show so I can move on to a Christmas BFP.

:)


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls, haven't bothered poas this morning as my temp took a nose dive. Just waiting on the witch to show so I can move on to a Christmas BFP.
> 
> :)

Sorry Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy...:hugs:

How is Derrin feeling today?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy...:hugs:
> 
> How is Derrin feeling today?

He's a little better today. We're sitting watching Thomas the tank engine because he really doesn't want to do anything. Am hoping he perks up a wee bit later. It's strange having such a tidy house at this time of day. Usually Derrin the destroyer has been through the house like a tornado. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Trying to make a list of things to get people for Christmas. I hate this. Wish people would just tell me what they want and make it easier. Argh!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wooly and wendy :hugs:. FXed and :dust: for a spectacularly gift wrapped Christmas :bfp:!

Wendy - glad Derrin is feeling a bit better :thumbup:. I'm not even thinking about Christmas until December 1st :wacko:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Gift cards work, lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Made gingerbread men this morning so am of to decorate them with Derrin. It's usually fun and a mess that I enjoy making as well. 

Hoping to head to the garden centre and buy some Christmas decorations for the garden and house. I think Derrin will enjoy the lights. It's so hard keeping him occupied when we're both feeling crappy. 

Have a great day girls.

XxxxX


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

No sign of your chart going down yet B :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

It will...just wait, lol


----------



## Milty

glad Derrin is feeling better!


----------



## Butterfly67

I know I will kick myself for doing this but I kept peeing today so I did this.



:dohh:

Must go to Sainsbury's and get some milk - back in 40 mins or so...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, M...what do you see?


----------



## dachsundmom

And I am sure I will POAS too, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, M...what do you see?

Well I thought I saw a really faint line but I am not sure and at 13dpo it is unlikely but this is after only having peeeed about an our ago. But please tell me if you don't see anything :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> And I am sure I will POAS too, lol.

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Without a doubt, I see a line...I cannot make out color...that's why I wanted to know what you see....:hugs:

If you see the faintest bit of pink, then I am very hopeful for you.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Without a doubt, I see a line...I cannot make out color...that's why I wanted to know what you see....:hugs:
> 
> If you see the faintest bit of pink, then I am very hopeful for you.

Ok, I just went back to look at it and yes, I am 90% certain I see a line but I really don't know if it has colour as it is too faint. I will save up the peeee and POAS again tonight :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, do me a favor and don't tweak the test...humor me on this one, please. With the ICs, I have found that some residual dye will stick and a tweak usually picks it up. If you are doing it to verify a life, ok...but please avoid doing it to see if you can make a line appear.

If that makes sense at all, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

M, I see a line, and I would get an FRER if I were you. My IC HPTs looked exactly like this for days if not 1.5 weeks, whereas the FRER was really obvious!!! I'm hopeful for you, and I hate IC HPTs!

Brooke, :dust: and will check back later for your POAS pic!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ohhhh, you're an orange!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL yes! I love Tuesdays to graduate to a new produce :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, what do you mean by tweaking - do you mean changing the saturation and colour? If so I haven't :flower: I just cropped the pic. 

here is another pic of the test now it is 30 mins old - might just be a big evap I think. I have cropped this too but can post the whole pic if you want :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...I mean playing with the color.:hugs:

M, I see a hint of pink, do you?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...I mean playing with the color.:hugs:
> 
> M, I see a hint of pink, do you?

I. Just. Don't. Know :haha::haha::haha:

Now I must go get milk before I am sick with nerves lol :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Get a real test, too! LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

M, I found my 9DPO IC!!! Here it is. Your line is much more convincing, and my FRER was positive (about 20% of control) that very same day! Please get an FRER!
 



Attached Files:







9DPO IC.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Junebug_CJ

And just to clarify, my ICs looked exactly like my 9DPO one until I was about 4.5-5 weeks pregnant, despite the FRER being as dark as control by 13-14DPO!


----------



## Jodes2011

BF i think i see a pink line :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx fx'd my lovely


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies - at 13dpo I am still not convinced lol. I will get a digi if I see a line tomorrow. I have a sainsbury's own in the cupboard as well if needs be but I need to be realistic, even if it is nice to have a short while to think of what might be possible :flower:

They only had the ClearBlue digi at Sainsburys but I can't afford to spend out on that without good reason right now. Will try and hold out til 5 or 6pm and POAS again :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs: Butterfly.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hun my 13DPO IC looked exactly like yours! (can't find the pic at work) Digis didn't pick up until later either, I don't think you should invest in those just yet. Are you having AF symptoms?


----------



## Butterfly67

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hun my 13DPO IC looked exactly like yours! (can't find the pic at work) Digis didn't pick up until later either, I don't think you should invest in those just yet. Are you having AF symptoms?

Well I have very minor cramps that just feel a bit stomach achey but nothing major - I 'normally' only get the cramps when AF is starting but in the months I have been ttcing I have got cramps anything from 4 days before. AF is due Friday.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dust: :dust: :dust:
Fingers crossed for you!!! I'll be hopeful here on my end for you! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Junebug :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ferne

FX for you Butterfly!


----------



## Desperado167

I can see a faint line too Hun ,so so so excited for u babes ,come on line darken ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I definitely see a line. Good luck!!


----------



## hugs3409

I see it BF, looking good, fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

5pm BFN LOL



Will see what my temp does tomorrow morning and if it is high still I will POAS, otherwise that's it :haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need better light, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I need better light, lol.

Yeah it's not much good when it gets dark here because they only let us have these crappy economical bulbs and if I use flash it is so bright I have to be about a metre away and then you can't see it. Morning it is :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well...don't ask how I know this, but sometimes the best light is in the refridgerator...:blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> 5pm BFN LOL
> 
> View attachment 293675
> 
> 
> Will see what my temp does tomorrow morning and if it is high still I will POAS, otherwise that's it :haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Well...don't ask how I know this, but sometimes the best light is in the refridgerator...:blush:

:rofl:

Oh, fantastic visual image...


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL B but lodger is due home any time now :haha::haha:

Test has dried and I can see the same evap line as I saw on the other one :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The top shelf is too close to the bulb, lol...


----------



## Desperado167

On my iPad I can see a clear line :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> On my iPad I can see a clear line :kiss:

Hmm, i can also now see something on the BFN one now that I have taken my contact lenses out :dohh: But it is a bit to the left of where I would have thought it should be :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

All I did was lighten the pic. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 293692
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was lighten the pic. :flower:

Hmmm, I appear to be able to see something there... thanks B :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hun, I see Brooke's lightened pic's line :dance:
I still think you're in :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

BF - I can see it. Am so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

well i can see a pinkish line there sweetie :hugs: i really hope this is it :happydance:


----------



## SuperAwesome

I still definitely see it! Yay!


----------



## crystal443

I see a line BF:dust::dust::dust::dust: hope its your BFP :)

DMom- your temp is still looking promising:thumbup: I hope this is it for you as well :):dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4c072d5c-1.jpg

For you M!


----------



## Jax41

Hmm....Dmom is that your test or Butterfly's?


----------



## crystal443

Dmom..I think I can see a line on yours..can you see one IR?


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine...she thought she was silly to POAS, so I joined her, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK what I see anymore, lol


----------



## Jax41

No good asking me, all I ever see is BFN's so if double lines came up I'd hit the deck for sure :haha:


----------



## crystal443

I'm not very good at spotting lines..even when Junebug posted her 9DPO I couldn't see a line on that one and she was defo prego :) But I'm pretty sure I see a line on yours!!


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see, lol


----------



## crystal443

I hope so!! What an early Christmas present :)


----------



## Jax41

I so hope there's a line there for you :hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Y'all have more hope than I do, lol


----------



## Jax41

Well, I'll carry on with the hoping you carry on with the POASing okay?:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

B, my manifesting is all going to cock, I seem to have taken on another night massaging (now Mon, as well as Tues and Weds) as I've not got any free appointments now to offer until Jan and I have 3 clients wanting to come who I've not heard from since before the summer. I'm not sure I wanted abundance like this!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

But, J...this is perfect! You have extra money coming in over the holidays and you'll be able to go shopping when everything goes on sale after Xmas!!!


----------



## Milty

Ok BF I can see the line and I can't see squat even on tests I'm holding. I'm not kidding I can't even see evaps. I saw lines on all three of your tests today with the first one being a bit iffy for me. :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Has Butterfly POA FRER yet???

:dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NO she hasn't Googly!!! I hope that she will if AF doesn't show on Friday, because those IC's are exactly like mine were and the FRER was much more evident!

BROOKE I think I see a line on yours??? What do you see in RL?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> But, J...this is perfect! You have extra money coming in over the holidays and you'll be able to go shopping when everything goes on sale after Xmas!!!

True, true, I shouldn't take it for granted I know but I have little time as it is during the week to make :baby: no chance now :shrug: Okay, I'm going to mainfest that I only O at the weekends!!:thumbup:


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> Y'all have more hope than I do, lol

I'm hoping, xing fingers, for you too!


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning! B, I'm on my phone but even on that I thought I saw a line, will have to go check on my computer. :hugs:

Did another but not much different than before, in fact see less on this one. The only reason I want to know either way right now is I am off out on the piss with my BFF tonight :dohh:

I don't know where I can get a frer within walking distance as I don't have a car.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and my temp dropped this morning :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4c072d5c-1.jpg
> 
> For you M!

What do you see B? Do you see color? :haha::haha::haha:

But seriously I see a line but the pic is kind of grainy so I'm not sure if that is skewing my vision of it :wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly :hugs:. Damn those temp drops! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke are you sure you can't see a line on your test? Because i think i see one :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> Brooke are you sure you can't see a line on your test? Because i think i see one :thumbup::hugs:

Me too, I definitely see something...:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

And I can never see lines!


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, thank you for a of the well-wishes, but I really didn't see anything on the test...will wait for AF, at this point.

I should have a temp drop tomorrow.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, thank you for a of the well-wishes, but I really didn't see anything on the test...will wait for AF, at this point.
> 
> I should have a temp drop tomorrow.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, thank you for a of the well-wishes, but I really didn't see anything on the test...will wait for AF, at this point.
> 
> I should have a temp drop tomorrow.

OK, fair enough, and I'm going to join you. I'm calling mine a BFN and I'm going out and getting p*ssed tonight lol :wine:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like a fab plan!


----------



## Conina

Hmmm I think the massive spot appearing on my chin may be a sign AF is on her way...


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, thank you for a of the well-wishes, but I really didn't see anything on the test...will wait for AF, at this point.
> 
> I should have a temp drop tomorrow.
> 
> OK, fair enough, and I'm going to join you. I'm calling mine a BFN and I'm going out and getting p*ssed tonight lol :wine:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Have a fab time lovely ,:serenade::serenade::headspin::pizza::drunk::juggle::fool::wine:


----------



## LLbean

BF & Dmom... I see a line for both of you...come on now!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's an evap, lol....


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine, not M's


----------



## LLbean

yeah yeah... Come on...you have to give us that BFP!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soon, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

These are from this morning...evap again...


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> These are from this morning...evap again...
> 
> View attachment 294200
> 
> 
> View attachment 294201

hmmmm are you CERTAIN they are evaps?????


----------



## dachsundmom

Have to be bc I can only see the line in the tweaked pic...there's really no color in the original.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, my IC's were like that too though, until your temp dip shows up I'm not convinced these are evaps!


----------



## LLbean

That's right, tell her JB!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

If you ladies insist...:haha::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke, my IC's were like that too though, until your temp dip shows up I'm not convinced these are evaps!

Yup. It's still on until that temp dip. :D


----------



## dachsundmom

tomorrow...it will be here, lol


----------



## Sus09

Dmom your chart looks so good.......:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Let´s see what tomorrow brings! 

BFP[-o&lt;BFP[-o&lt;BFP[-o&lt;BFP[-o&lt;:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

DMom I still have hope for you..your chart looks Triphasic to me...I can't wait to see what tomorrow brings for you:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:baby::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::bfp::bfp::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF said my chart was possibly triphasic on CD22; let's be realistic, if that were true, any test would pick it up by now...but thanks!


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Not necessarily..my BFP with DS didn't show until I was late for AF, if your temps were dropping at all I'd agree with you but your temps really are quite high..that is gorgeous chart!!! Realistic is good but you have a chart to be hopeful with :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Crystal, now I have to ask...were you charting with DS and did you try and test early?


----------



## crystal443

Yep I was charting and on Clomid..I started testing at about 10DPO. I didn't get a positive until about 15 or 16 DPO. With DD I had a blood test at 8 or 9DPO and it came back neg again charting and Clomid..I had surgery and I ended up not testing until I was about 6 weeks because the early test was neg. I got stubborn with her and refused to test lol, I definatly don't get +'s early. 

The only other explanation for your chart would be Tamaxofin(sp) does that make your temps stay up?


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, my friend got her BFP at 15 dpo. before that she had BFN. Why the bfp did not show earlier I don´t know I guess it was just the way her body reacted. She has a beautiful 3 year old now.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/18f15759-1.jpg


----------



## Sus09

B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It is not over yet.


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: Hang in there!! I despise when someone says its not over till the witch shows but this one time its not over yet..high temps=still in the game:hugs::hugs: Fx'd that temp is still up in the morning:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

you know Dmom you are allowed to have hope...and it does look good for you


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you, Milty. If I allow myself to hope, then I can be let down...this is easier for me.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/18f15759-1.jpg

ok I swear I see something here again ...and the only "tweak" I did was put the picture in a straight way so I could make my marks
 



Attached Files:







brooke.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a054a4cd.jpg


https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2a4b5834.jpg

Same test...top is wet, 2-3 minutes and the bottom is dry, 7-8 min later.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a054a4cd.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2a4b5834.jpg
> 
> Same test...top is wet, 2-3 minutes and the bottom is dry, 7-8 min later.

DUDE!!! You don't see that line?????????????
 



Attached Files:







brooke wet.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









brooke.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dachsundmom

But, this was only taken 2.5 hours after the last test...it has to be an evap.


----------



## dachsundmom

And yes, I see it.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> But, this was only taken 2.5 hours after the last test...it has to be an evap.

Oh ok...so they are ALL evaps...guess you got a bad batch LOL :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Well I am just really hoping and praying this IS your BFP...so THERE


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you and let's wait to see what the morning shows...:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, that is a line!!! Fingers crossed BIG TIME here! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks...it's something, lol...


----------



## LLbean

can't wait to see how much darker they get tomorrow...maybe its a BIGGER evap LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

It might be...:wacko:

Do you guys see any color?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes I do Brooke, no doubt.


----------



## LLbean

OMG...the expert on sticks and she asks us? :haha: 
I know it is hard to believe but I see it and I am really hoping it is for you


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...thank you.


----------



## crystal443

I see a line:yipee::yipee::dust::dust::dust: and I see a coloured line:thumbup:

LL- we're losing all of our IVF buddies for Jan:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> I see a line:yipee::yipee::dust::dust::dust: and I see a coloured line:thumbup:
> 
> LL- we're losing all of our IVF buddies for Jan:haha::haha:

yup...and I am SO HAPPY for that...we need BUMP buddies ahead of us :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please don't get excited yet....:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Please don't get excited yet....:hugs:

ok ok...I'm not excited....I'm not excited....I'm not excited................

............Oh heck, who am I kidding YEAH I'm excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We'll see...


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the avatar Elizabeth!


----------



## crystal443

You don't have to get excited, I understand that...but I am excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

hehe thanks...playing with a few. Let me know which one you like better


----------



## dachsundmom

I love a grumpy baby always! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> can't wait to see how much darker they get tomorrow...maybe its a BIGGER evap LOL

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd POAS again, but I think it's too soon.


----------



## Milty

:hugs:Dmom


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

stalking


----------



## cebethel

2 LINES! I could even see the second line in the txt message with no squinting! :happydance:

VEGAS! VEGAS!


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, no excitement yet...it could be a defective test...I had one give me a line in the wrong spot, two night ago.


----------



## cebethel

If it is a defective test I'm gonna beat the crap outta the test maufacturer :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> If it is a defective test I'm gonna beat the crap outta the test maufacturer :growlmad:

Me too!:haha:


----------



## cebethel

crap, where are they made?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wondfo...IDK, I think China, lol


----------



## Ferne

DM- That CAN'T be THAT defective! That's a line. Do you have an FRER?


----------



## Milty

Dmom it is the same kind I had....however when combined with your chart I don't think it is defective


----------



## googly

Ok I'm very non-excitedly/objectively haha:) saying I definitely see a line on both tests, plain as day... the top one (wet) certainly looks like it has colour; less easy to say for sure colour in the bottom one.

Certainly _looks_ encouraging........... but agree evaps can be pesky cheaters! Hope you get an answer one way or the other in the morning :hugs:



(Can you even GET evap lines after 3 or 10 minutes? thought they appeared later?)


----------



## Sewergrrl

DMom, I definitely see a line!!! Fx and lots of :dust: for you!!!!


----------



## Sus09

I couldn resist stalking.
OMG Dmom I see a pink line, and from my phone! Your chart is super good as well. I cant wait for you to wake up and gi e us the new update. xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I couldn resist stalking.
> OMG Dmom I see a pink line, and from my phone! Your chart is super good as well. I cant wait for you to wake up and gi e us the new update. xxxxxxx

Morning sus ,hope today's a better day ,:flower::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom how exciting, missed all yesterday's drama...as i always seem to do :dohh: good luck with the tests today, i too see lines on both pics so looking forward to you posting a stronger line today, fxed :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

and your chart looks ace :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lovely dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs: I see lines! Am holding my breath here until you post again...FXed for you darlin'.


----------



## Wendyk07

Oh Dmom, I see lines. Can't wait till you poas today. I really hope this is you BFP hun. 
:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ok here's the proof... Sorry crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the bloody camera lead!!
 



Attached Files:







Belfast-20111110-00004.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Ok here's the proof... Sorry crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the bloody camera lead!!

:::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy and healthy nine months ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Thanks hun. Still can't quite believe it!


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Ok here's the proof... Sorry crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the bloody camera lead!!

Found you!!! Oh WOW you've made my day, so happy for you!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jax41

Missed the pink line talk!!!! :dohh: Found Conina's but Dmom WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!!! C'mon BFP you can do this for B [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sumatwsimit

a lovely lovely line, :thumbup: congrats again conina. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow conina, awesome news congrats :happydance:

Now where is DMom? :coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't get excited...I just got another BFN....give me a minute and I'll post the pic.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/3dc17514.jpg


----------



## Jax41

God I wish we had a Fingers Xed emoticon!


----------



## Conina

What about [-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina, I am just so excited for you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Ahhhh, yep......so how come everyone's getting excited about your chart then? I'm riding on the back of this as you know me and temping?! xXx


----------



## Conina

Thanks dmom. I'm not exactly exctied, more nervous. Or terrified!! But on hold with the dr's surgery as we speak!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> God I wish we had a Fingers Xed emoticon!

Exactly what I was thinking Jax :thumbup:

B when are you going to learn to focus your camera lol :haha::haha: or maybe it's my eyes :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Since there is nothing to see, the focus of the camera isn't important right now, lol


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Thanks dmom. I'm not exactly exctied, more nervous. Or terrified!! But on hold with the dr's surgery as we speak!

Conina! Share your secret?? Don't say just plenty of bonking!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Conina

Jax41 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dmom. I'm not exactly exctied, more nervous. Or terrified!! But on hold with the dr's surgery as we speak!
> 
> Conina! Share your secret?? Don't say just plenty of bonking!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Well lets see, plenty of bonking for 16 months then BAM - just like that!!

I really didn't do anything different this cycle - we did DTD on O day, but then we've done that before. We did the 48 hour thing but again, not for the first time!!


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dmom. I'm not exactly exctied, more nervous. Or terrified!! But on hold with the dr's surgery as we speak!
> 
> Conina! Share your secret?? Don't say just plenty of bonking!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well lets see, plenty of bonking for 16 months then BAM - just like that!!
> 
> I really didn't do anything different this cycle - we did DTD on O day, but then we've done that before. We did the 48 hour thing but again, not for the first time!!Click to expand...

....blimey that's me out then :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Conina said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dmom. I'm not exactly exctied, more nervous. Or terrified!! But on hold with the dr's surgery as we speak!
> 
> Conina! Share your secret?? Don't say just plenty of bonking!!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Well lets see, plenty of bonking for 16 months then BAM - just like that!!
> 
> I really didn't do anything different this cycle - we did DTD on O day, but then we've done that before. We did the 48 hour thing but again, not for the first time!!Click to expand...

BAM!!!! :haha: as tommy cooper said 'just like that!' it's all super magic :winkwink:

not sure i could do the 48 hr thing, it would kill me :wacko: might have to give it a try if this cycle is another washout.


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom [-o&lt; :hugs:


not happy with ff this month. it has marked me as ovulating a day later than i think i have...is it bc my temp didn't rise high enough the morning after my + opk? i've never ovulated that late before.


----------



## Conina

Sorry, I didn't mean 48 hours for the full cycle - only about a week before O. Do you think I'm Superwoman???


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> dmom [-o&lt; :hugs:
> 
> 
> not happy with ff this month. it has marked me as ovulating a day later than i think i have...is it bc my temp didn't rise high enough the morning after my + opk? i've never ovulated that late before.

That's exactly why...it's just a slow rise this cycle, frankly I think FF is also a day late...you can override it, if you like.:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

thank you, i'm going to have a go now on ff. :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Conina said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean 48 hours for the full cycle - only about a week before O. Do you think I'm Superwoman???

Yea, because you're P!!! ...still out, we NEVER manage that. Bo**ox to it, I'm just going to have to be a sex pest again...tut.....


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> Ok here's the proof... Sorry crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the bloody camera lead!!

Yaaay! Congratulations!!!!! So happy for you!!!! Here's to sticky beans and a happy, healthy nine months!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh Conina, awesome!!! So excited for you hun!!!

Brooke, :hugs: After my experience I have a really difficult time trusting ICs. I'm still hoping you have crappy ones like me, your chart is looking good so until AF is here or you have a :bfn: on an FRER I'm holding out hope for you this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Conia x Come on Brooke lets see a FRER :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

^WSS!!


----------



## Viking15

Exactly what I have been thinking. Dmom, where's the FRER? If I remember correctly the tamoxifen gave you a very long LP the last time, but did you have a chart too? 

Conina, that is fantastic! :bfp: :happydance: congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Conina said:


> Ok here's the proof... Sorry crap picture but I had to use my phone since I can't find the bloody camera lead!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

The TMX gave me an 18LP and erratic temps, I really think the IC I took last night was just a bad test...I can't see how I would get a good line at the 2-3 minute mark on one test only, out of a batch of 100.:shrug:

The line is still on that test, but everything else is a BFN; if I saw a glimmer of something, I might be more inclined to use the FR, but anything would have implanted by now; I just need to hope that I see a temp drop tomorrow and AF makes a timely appearance.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> The TMX gave me an 18LP and erratic temps, I really think the IC I took last night was just a bad test...I can't see how I would get a good line at the 2-3 minute mark on one test only, out of a batch of 100.:shrug:
> 
> The line is still on that test, but everything else is a BFN; if I saw a glimmer of something, I might be more inclined to use the FR, but anything would have implanted by now; I just need to hope that I see a temp drop tomorrow and AF makes a timely appearance.:thumbup:

thats understandable :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> The TMX gave me an 18LP and erratic temps, I really think the IC I took last night was just a bad test...I can't see how I would get a good line at the 2-3 minute mark on one test only, out of a batch of 100.:shrug:
> 
> The line is still on that test, but everything else is a BFN; if I saw a glimmer of something, I might be more inclined to use the FR, but anything would have implanted by now; I just need to hope that I see a temp drop tomorrow and AF makes a timely appearance.:thumbup:

I really understand what your saying considering that one test you saw of mine which is the same brand as yours....however your chart is on weighing in on the PG side. Even if you didn't have that line last night I would still be saying this.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just saw your ticker...


----------



## Milty

ohh hehe ....well I'm actually relieved...not for AF of course but because my Cycle this month was back to normal with all my signs but also better in a way...


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I know this is probably not the right thread but ....I really feel like my prenatal from the doc is setting me straight again and it's helping in other ways as well...I didn't expect that out of a prenatal


----------



## Conina

I went out at lunch and bought a digi specially for DH who was worried that my line was faint. He hasn't been on BnB - he doesn't know what faint lines look like!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Huge congratulations Conina. I an so happy for you. :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

((((((Dmom)))))). :hugs:

Totally sucks seeing a line getting excited and then nothing.


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty, Im so sorry the witch caught you as well. Here's to that Christmas BFP. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> I went out at lunch and bought a digi specially for DH who was worried that my line was faint. He hasn't been on BnB - he doesn't know what faint lines look like!!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Conina happy and healthy 9 months to you

Dmom - Still stalking :winkwink:

AFM the shortest and mildest AF I have had (bloodwise) but the crapiest, painful I have had, cramping, backache. My back was so bad I had heat on it and it wasn't working, I could do nothing for it :cry: but its gone now, thank god, still have sore nips and tender breasts, headache and dull lower back ache, but AF is over :happydance:
Taking soy again this time around days 1-5 whoot


----------



## NorthStar

hugs was last cycle a soy cycle for you? Did the soy affect your AF?

Did it delay/accelerate Ov?


----------



## LLbean

Conina OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and PLEASE change your ticker that now says you are on CD1...cause it scares me!!! hehehe

D mom... I don't know what to say but....I see your temps and...well I still think you need a better test!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04294.jpg


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04294.jpg

holy crap despie, you've done it lady, you're knocked up!!! :happydance: i thought it was another birthday card pic or something...this is a MUCH MUCH better sight. fantastic, i'm really happy for you, massive hugs :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I really don't know wot to think ,I peed straight onto the stick in a loo in town,I used a predictor early preg test and have just read online that they can give u false positives :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Quick, everyone head to Despie's thread!!!!!

ETA OK it is here tooooooo!!!!! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> I really don't know wot to think ,I peed straight onto the stick in a loo in town,I used a predictor early preg test and have just read online that they can give u false positives :shrug::hugs:

That is way too dark a line to be false surely???? Do you have a FRER?!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You've done it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know wot to think ,I peed straight onto the stick in a loo in town,I used a predictor early preg test and have just read online that they can give u false positives :shrug::hugs:
> 
> That is way too dark a line to be false surely???? Do you have a FRER?!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I don't have anything else and my legs and hands are shaking and I couldn't even walk to the shops plus it's heavy rain and all the kids are at home with me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know wot to think ,I peed straight onto the stick in a loo in town,I used a predictor early preg test and have just read online that they can give u false positives :shrug::hugs:
> 
> That is way too dark a line to be false surely???? Do you have a FRER?!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything else and my legs and hands are shaking and I couldn't even walk to the shops plus it's heavy rain and all the kids are at home with me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean hon, the other day when I thought I had a line I was shaking like crazy too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know wot to think ,I peed straight onto the stick in a loo in town,I used a predictor early preg test and have just read online that they can give u false positives :shrug::hugs:
> 
> That is way too dark a line to be false surely???? Do you have a FRER?!:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anything else and my legs and hands are shaking and I couldn't even walk to the shops plus it's heavy rain and all the kids are at home with me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hun thats a positive straight up you are up the duff lady and i'm so so happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

Desperado167 said:


> I don't have anything else and my legs and hands are shaking and I couldn't even walk to the shops plus it's heavy rain and all the kids are at home with me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:

Okay, so tie a note to one of the kids, give them some cash, and send them out into the rain to get another test. 

THIS IS IMPORTANT!

:D


PS: I would never actually condone that, but I just read a thread where some moron asked about using marijuana for morning sickness, so I'm a little wacky now.

PPS: If that's a real BFP then YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

How about tesco/sainsbury/whatever home delivery??!


----------



## sumatwsimit

home delivery :haha:

i'm not sure if you are serious or just on form tonight. b you make me laugh no matter what :flower:

but agree, there's got to be a way to get this test landing on your doorstep TONIGHT!


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> home delivery :haha:
> 
> i'm not sure if you are serious or just on form tonight. b you make me laugh no matter what :flower:
> 
> but agree, there's got to be a way to get this test landing on your doorstep TONIGHT!

LOL sumat thanks :flower:

But yes, I was serious :haha::haha::haha: Throw in a bunch of groceries as well and save yourself a bit of shopping Despie!


----------



## LLbean

Despie!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://glitterimage.info/graphics/image/congratulations-47-95334.gif

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

I am really too frightened and I don't want to tell dh either unless I have a digi .I am really sure girls it's a fluke ,I have just read that theses tests give false positives and am sure that's wots happened ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sure looks like a BFP to me babes, the line came up straightaway from what you've said.

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

that test is a BFP my beautiful friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, first of all :hugs: I understand why you are scared. You have every right to those feelings after what you have been through. If you'd feel better waiting until the morning you do that. We will all be waiting with baited breath to see your next test posting. I personally vote for Sainsbury delivering some groceries!


----------



## Desperado167

Yes the line came up rite away ,I just don't know ,:shrug:Do u remember I got those positive o tests for like a week and I didn't even ovulate ?:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04294.jpg

Ain't no mistaking that BFP Hun. Huge congratulations. Am so so so so so happy for you. Xxx

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## NorthStar

It will be too late to get a delivery slot for tonight (sorry to be mundane/practical) plus if you're supermarket is anything like as good as my local Asda they will deliver you someone else's groceries anyway :rofl: 

Can you get DH to take you out later on, tell him you want to pick up some ice cream for the kids or something?


----------



## hugs3409

NorthStar said:


> hugs was last cycle a soy cycle for you? Did the soy affect your AF?
> 
> Did it delay/accelerate Ov?

I OV same as the month before, so it didn't affect OV, but I got AF on cd31-32 instead of 34, so it did make AF come earlier, but did it have to make me feel SOOOO horrible lol and leaving me still with symptoms and a shorter AF then normal?? lol


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It will be too late to get a delivery slot for tonight (sorry to be mundane/practical) plus if you're supermarket is anything like as good as my local Asda they will deliver you someone else's groceries anyway :rofl:
> 
> Can you get DH to take you out later on, tell him you want to pick up some ice cream for the kids or something?

Have no idea wen he will be back but am guarding my heart as I don't want to be let down again ,gonna try hold my pee till half six and am going up to look in all my cupboards now,there's bound to be something ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:hug: Despie congrats hun, that looks lovely. Can't wait to see another test, whenever you decide to test again. fx'd :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

hugs3409 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> hugs was last cycle a soy cycle for you? Did the soy affect your AF?
> 
> Did it delay/accelerate Ov?
> 
> I OV same as the month before, so it didn't affect OV, but I got AF on cd31-32 instead of 34, so it did make AF come earlier, but did it have to make me feel SOOOO horrible lol and leaving me still with symptoms and a shorter AF then normal?? lolClick to expand...

Cheers for that.

so it shortened your LP....hmmm that scares me a bit.

Horrible emotional, or horrible physically, or both?:wacko:

Despie go pee on something else, ransack those cupboards girl.


----------



## hugs3409

why does that scare you???

horrible physically pretty much, like I said in my other post, it was shorter and not as bad bleeding wise, but I had mild cramping and mild lower back pain for like a week leading up to AF, then during I had not mild but not severe cramping, but my lower back just killed me and nothing helped sooth it. (heat, tylenol, midol etc..) I also had mild, not severe tender nips and breasts and still do. Constant headaches and dry mouth upon wakening. 

I guess a bit emotional as well, cause I had so much PMA before AF, but as it approached of course I got down and such. 

I hope this is nothing serious or bad lol. Please do tell!!!


----------



## NorthStar

hugs3409 said:


> why does that scare you???
> 
> horrible physically pretty much, like I said in my other post, it was shorter and not as bad bleeding wise, but I had mild cramping and mild lower back pain for like a week leading up to AF, then during I had not mild but not severe cramping, but my lower back just killed me and nothing helped sooth it. (heat, tylenol, midol etc..) I also had mild, not severe tender nips and breasts and still do. Constant headaches and dry mouth upon wakening.
> 
> I guess a bit emotional as well, cause I had so much PMA before AF, but as it approached of course I got down and such.
> 
> I hope this is nothing serious or bad lol. Please do tell!!!

Thanks hugs.

I was thinking of trying a soy cycle but previous supplements and a dose of BCP have left my cycle a bit out of whack, I can't risk anything that will potentially shorten my LP, I can risk the NMA and the cramps but not the LP SE :wacko:


----------



## hugs3409

oh gotcha lol, scared me for a minute. Last month was the first month I tried soy, I am probably stupid for trying it again, but I am lol


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I found a free hcg strip I got with an order and it's completely blank ,I also remembered using this predictor before and even going as far as the hospital for a scan thinking I was pregnant ,I am sure I told u ladies before about it so it was a fluke ,I am so upset :cry::cry:I wish it would prove me wrong but there's not even a hint of a line and I used a frer really early this morning and it was stark White ,need some time out ,:nope::cry::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs: I'm so sorry babe, that is just too cruel :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Despie, I am so sorry that this has happened to you. Like NS said it is just cruel. Take some time out but know that we are here for you and will still be here when you get your sticky bfp :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

:hugs:

A pox on manufacturers of faulty tests! TTC is emotional enough without them dispensing false hope.


----------



## Jodes2011

i really cannot believe it :nope: i'm here for you T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

So sad to hear Despie :cry:


----------



## googly

Ohhhhh Despie... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that really does suck... totally cruel and unfair.... sorry we all got your hopes up hun, but don't feel bad for being excited, we'd all be the totally same! Some of those tests are just cruel cruel cruel...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I found a free hcg strip I got with an order and it's completely blank ,I also remembered using this predictor before and even going as far as the hospital for a scan thinking I was pregnant ,I am sure I told u ladies before about it so it was a fluke ,I am so upset :cry::cry:I wish it would prove me wrong but there's not even a hint of a line and I used a frer really early this morning and it was stark White ,need some time out ,:nope::cry::cry:

Heartbreaking. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and feel so stupid for believing i could have been pregnant ,:nope: and then not even remembering that I had used these stupid tests before and had an awful experience with them ,I guess I just got ahead of myself and got caught up in the excitement ,Sorry everyone :cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies ,feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and feel so stupid for believing i could have been pregnant ,:nope: and then not even remembering that I had used these stupid tests before and had an awful experience with them ,I guess I just got ahead of myself and got caught up in the excitement ,Sorry everyone :cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry: i'm sorry for building your hopes up :hugs: i wasn't expecting it to be a false positive. Those tests should be banned. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## SuperAwesome

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies ,feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and feel so stupid for believing i could have been pregnant ,:nope: and then not even remembering that I had used these stupid tests before and had an awful experience with them ,I guess I just got ahead of myself and got caught up in the excitement ,Sorry everyone :cry::cry:

DON'T you dare be sorry! This is not your fault. :hugs:

I'm sure we're all just sorry you're the victim of a test that should be ripped off the shelves. Shoddy products suck!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes:hugs:Don't be silly Hun ,I know how much u guys all want this for me just as much as I want it all for you :hugs:we all feel each others pain and sadness ,:cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Super ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank you ,:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie don't you dare say sorry :hugs: 

The company which makes those tests should be ashamed of themselves :growlmad: 

I just feel awful for you that you're going through this heartache :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just awful....:cry::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

oh despie
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Dear Despie, I'm so sorry you feel kicked in the gut. That company deserves a searing and scathing letter. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

DMom- your temps are still high!!! Hang in there :)

Despie- That is just cruel, that company needs to be reported for their tests!!

Conina- Huge Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ferne

Congrats Conina!

Re: marijuana for morning sickness. I know many OBs who were glad that the medical marijuana law passed in Arizona (where I live) because they said it was a lot safer than the drugs that are often prescribed such as Zofran.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies ,feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and feel so stupid for believing i could have been pregnant ,:nope: and then not even remembering that I had used these stupid tests before and had an awful experience with them ,I guess I just got ahead of myself and got caught up in the excitement ,Sorry everyone :cry::cry:


:cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

But who on earth makes those tests!!!:brat::brat::brat: I feel like going to the manufacturer and:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

They should be banned from the market! Who is the manufacturer? I would put a massive complaint, it is so unfair on women! building their hopes with crappy tests!! 

Despie hun, we are all here for you more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Oh Despie, I'm so sorry to hear... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Despie honey I am so sorry. You SO deserve your BFP! I just know that it's right around the corner. Hugs.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies ,feel like I have been kicked in the stomach and feel so stupid for believing i could have been pregnant ,:nope: and then not even remembering that I had used these stupid tests before and had an awful experience with them ,I guess I just got ahead of myself and got caught up in the excitement ,Sorry everyone :cry::cry:

despie, that's just so unfair. :nope: i'm so sorry, we all got caught up in the excitement and really didn't expect it to end up being a crappy test. agree with the others, these companies need sorting out. 

hope you managed to have a good night's sleep last night and have a better, brighter day today. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:XXXXXXXX


----------



## Rashaa

Despie, sending you many :hugs: :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie, my lovely, lovely friend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Just been catching up on the thread and my heart is breaking for you :cry:...just know that we're all here for you honey :hugs:.
Love you lots :kiss:.


----------



## hugs3409

How are you ladies this morning? Despie? B? anyone else? Quiet today :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning :flower:And thanks everyone for the messages ,it is really sweet of you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Still a bit weepy today but it's the weekend and the kids are off so i have to keep busy ,my Sil that had her breast removed last year thru breast cancer has bronchitis and ATM I am trying to focus on her ,and it is helping ,Brooke sorry for taking over your thread ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hugs and love for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> How are you ladies this morning? Despie? B? anyone else? Quiet today :wacko:

A bit better Hun ,:hugs:Thanks ,:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh god Despie what a horrible horrible false positive :cry: That is awful.... You deserve your :bfp:, sending you tons of :dust:! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, this is everyone's thread and the real OP is NorthStar bc she gave me the idea for it! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

It's Pee On A Stick for all :flower:


----------



## Conina

Oh despie I was just reading through the thread and got so excited for you but that test is just awful. They really should be reported. So sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Oh despie I was just reading through the thread and got so excited for you but that test is just awful. They really should be reported. So sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, this is everyone's thread and the real OP is NorthStar bc she gave me the idea for it! :hugs:

Brooke and n.s ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

:cry:

:hugs: Despie.


----------



## Conina

In the interests of POAS-ology, I peed on a digital OPK today, and got a smilie!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Dmom, how's the temp today????


----------



## Viking15

Sewergrrl said:


> Dmom, how's the temp today????

She went and took her chart out of her siggy. How am I supposed to stalk now??? :haha::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I can't stalk either. :cry:


----------



## hugs3409

she is hiding :devil:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> she is hiding :devil:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It should be back, lol...my temp is coming down, but not nearly enough for AF.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Aha! I knew it!! When I woke up this morning and charted my temp I immediately recongnized a pattern and knew my OPK would turn positive today...and it did!!! :happydance: Oh how I do love it when things come together. Now I just need that great big BFP!!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Game on ladies! Now let's just hope the DH is up for a little sport :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Desperado167

OvenBunWanted said:


> Game on ladies! Now let's just hope the DH is up for a little sport :winkwink:

Good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

:thumbup: OvenBun, I've never see a blue dye opk before.

He should be up for it, you gave him The Talk :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, the Clearblue non-digi OPKs are my fave, but I use too many sticks in a cycle for it to be cost effective, lol.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies!
Clearing out my cabinets here. Does anyone want my ClearBlue digi OPKs? Won't be needing these anymore. I have one box that is opened and the other is still sealed...


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Jodie and Tracey both use those...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK thanks!!! Will ask them


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I use the regular ClearBlue OPKs and have only ever seen them come with blue dye...how interesting! Maybe it's a location thing :shrug: I've never tried the digi...are they good?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

They work great for me! I know for Dmom they don't though...


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/a41e53d1-1.jpg

I always get another surge right before AF; I think she is landing soon!


----------



## crystal443

Dmom- your chart was so pretty:shrug: I hope she lands soon so you can start on your new cycle:hugs: Are you going to take anything this cycle to help your chances?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK yet...


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> IDK yet...

:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Dmom.


----------



## Milty

Dmom :hugs: what were you taking this time?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen


----------



## crystal443

TTC SUCKS A$$:hugs::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Dmom- your chart was so pretty:shrug: I hope she lands soon so you can start on your new cycle:hugs: Are you going to take anything this cycle to help your chances?

Nooooooooooo b,:growlmad:Nothing else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug i'll have the digi's if no one else wants them :shrug: I'll be happy to pay you for them :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jodes2011 said:


> Junebug i'll have the digi's if no one else wants them :shrug: I'll be happy to pay you for them :thumbup: :hugs:

Sure! I'll give you a great deal and won't charge for the open box. I haven't looked in there recently but I think I had only used a couple of the 10 or so sticks... I'll check it out tonight and let you know! PM me your address again, I can't find it in my box, may have deleted it by accident :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

As I am not going to have to POAS this cycle, I have a question.
I don't know what I have done differently this cycle but I have lots of CM. EWCM during ov time, and lots of creamy CM now... Could it be the fact that I have cut down my caffeine intake?:shrug: 
Well I am happy with the change anyway, I am just going to miss POAS till my next OPK time!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good question! :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Mmmmmm caffeine... Decaf nespresso just isn't the same...


----------



## hugs3409

Sus09 said:


> As I am not going to have to POAS this cycle, I have a question.
> I don't know what I have done differently this cycle but I have lots of CM. EWCM during ov time, and lots of creamy CM now... Could it be the fact that I have cut down my caffeine intake?:shrug:
> Well I am happy with the change anyway, I am just going to miss POAS till my next OPK time!


Cutting back your caffeine is most likely at least part of the reason if not THE reason. Caffeine is drying, thats why they say to not drink it if you are dehydrated, because it will worsen the dehydration. And I think that is possibly the reason I don't usually have alot of CM is because I have not been drinking enough. I notice it right away if I start to drink more during the day. Good luck, I hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, I got another pretty little positive OPK today...not to mention the horrible O pain I had for most of the morning. I do hope that dtd tonight won't be too late. Ugh. I probably should have had my way with the DH this morning so I wasn't worrying about it now. Dang nabbit!! Getting the timing right really is quite the chore! :dohh:

Good question about the caffeine and cm! I think it's completely plausible that the two are linked since from what I know caffeine can lead to dehydration. Interesting...
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice!


----------



## LLbean

Happy birthday Hugs!


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugsy, fellow scorpio, Happy Birthday :cake: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Birthday Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Anais

How much do you girls spend on tests a month? I must be really tight as I refuse to test until my period is 7 days late so i don't waste money! 

It's a great thread though and you might even convince me to open up my purse and buy a few tests :winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Ladies you are the best :hug: :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Birthday hugs ,:flower::flow::cake::cake::hug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Happy happy birthday hugsy! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Anais said:


> How much do you girls spend on tests a month? I must be really tight as I refuse to test until my period is 7 days late so i don't waste money!
> 
> It's a great thread though and you might even convince me to open up my purse and buy a few tests :winkwink:

Hi Anais, well I only buy Internet cheapies that only cost a few quid and last a few months so not much money wasted there. If I did get a line then I might buy more expensive tests :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hugsy, fellow scorpio, Happy Birthday :cake: :hugs::hugs:

happy belated birthday hun (i have wished you a happy birthday on FB) and yes a lovely scorpion just like BF and myself :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Happy Birthday hugs :flower:

I drink 2 cups of coffee a day (mornings) and I always have plenty of EWCM, personally don't find coffee dehydrating.

I'm a big water drinker, and I think that probably helps more than anything else, and I also don't each much processed food, ready meals give me a thirst that no amount of water can quench!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!

Caffeine never has affected my EWCM, even while TTC'ing I'd have about 2-3 portions per day. Maybe it depends on the person?

Jodes, just counted the sticks, there are 16 left out of 20 in the opened box and 20 evidently in the non-opened box. Expiry for both boxes is May 2012, is that OK?


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Caffeine never has affected my EWCM, even while TTC'ing I'd have about 2-3 portions per day. Maybe it depends on the person?
> 
> Jodes, just counted the sticks, there are 16 left out of 20 in the opened box and 20 evidently in the non-opened box. Expiry for both boxes is May 2012, is that OK?

Fab hun sorry i need to give you my address will do it now :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Happy Belated Birthday, Hugs! Did you get any awesome pressies? A yummy cake?


----------



## Rashaa

DMom :( :hug: :dust: and sticky bean vibes for December

TTC does suck a$$


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Happy belated birthday, hugs!!


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks again girls, I got nice pair of earrings and I made my own cake haha, in my cake class today :) I will post pics in a sec.


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## dachsundmom

Cute!!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Nice earrings and the cake is adorable!!


----------



## LLbean

me likey!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh lovely cake! I'm useless with decorating food :dohh:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Hugs, those earrings are gorgeous! And the cake, too! Yum! What kind is it?

Junebug, I'm in that same boat. I can make food taste amazing, but it always looks like it was decorated by a seeing-eye dog.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: same here :haha:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

hugs3409 said:


> View attachment 296909
> View attachment 296910

Great job on the course 1 cake!! :thumbup: I teach the Wilton courses and they are so much fun!! I love your earrings too...looks like you had an awesome Birthday :flower:


----------



## hugs3409

Thank you, yes course 1 lol, I already know how to decorate, self taught, but I want to better my flowers, so wanted to take the flower one, but had to start off at the beginning lol. 

The cake itself is the Duncan Hines Decedant chocolate cake with strawberry puree filling. Its my birthday cake haha, just a day late:haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Hugs, I know I am super late, silly me, I missed this thread doay :dohh: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY:cake:

Those earings are really nice and that cake is amazing! hope you have had a great day!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

hugs3409 said:


> Thank you, yes course 1 lol, I already know how to decorate, self taught, but I want to better my flowers, so wanted to take the flower one, but had to start off at the beginning lol.
> 
> The cake itself is the Duncan Hines Decedant chocolate cake with strawberry puree filling. Its my birthday cake haha, just a day late:haha::haha:

The flower course is great!! You'll enjoy it for sure :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I need that cake :haha:

DMom yay for cd1 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Ha, congrats indeed DMom... I always feel weird congratulating people on AF! But you sure do have the long LP... if only you could give me 3 of your LP days eh?! Then we'd both be sweet!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tamoxifen...this has happened both times that I have taken in and I will never use it again, lol...between the fab chart and false BFP, I am done.


----------



## googly

Sounds like a good idea, evil drug! :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Brooke... :grr: false + BFP, that is the suckiest thing that can happen while TTC'ing...


----------



## Desperado167

Well massive temp dip today and I hope the witch is landing :happydance:Major cramps and I am actually excited about them :wacko:Weird me ,yes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hugs, that's an amazing cake there! Beautiful earrings too (and great nails!)

Dmom - yay for the end of the eternal LP! :happydance: :hugs:

Aw Despie :hugs: but yay as well. When the cramps arrive you just want the witch to land. 

I just peed in a pot! And now I need to spruce myself up as apparently my FS is dishy and this necessitates an outfit rethink and a bit of tutty :haha:.


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: keekee! So roll out the nice knickers :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tutty?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Tutty?

:shrug: even I'm not sure what that means!! 

:happydance: for CD1. No more T just plain old supplements, DTD and POAS for you next cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm taking tutty to be some kind of nice knickers, like remember redclaire and her ninnies? :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I'm taking tutty to be some kind of nice knickers, like remember redclaire and her ninnies? :rofl:

I remember!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

this thread is very educational


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the avatar, Milty!


----------



## Milty

I almost put up a pic of my grumpy neice...she can give looks that kill!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, you don't look like a prude in your pic! :haha:


----------



## Milty

hehe:haha:

I'm recovering


----------



## Milty

actually that was middle of summer just after mowing the lawn...


here is my little sweet neice hehe
 



Attached Files:







DSC00351 Cropped.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha: Wow...that is fab!


----------



## Milty

I know...I think I'm gonna switch it...

I can't wait to see what she looks like when she is mad and a teenager!


----------



## Milty

ok I take it back I'm still in the prude catagory :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

What did you read now? LOL


----------



## Milty

the CO Q 10 thread


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> the CO Q 10 thread

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> the CO Q 10 thread

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies, I dont know what is wrong with my cycle, i have EWCM again and i am 7 dpo... as my temps are erratic i wonder if i did really ov before? I usually go quit dry after ov. I have my 7 dpo blood test early tomorrow, i am just puzzled by the ewcm today, weird!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...sometimes EWCM in the LP is a sign that your progesterone is going down and the estrogen back up for AF. To be safe, you could use an OPK to see what you get, but I get a second surge before AF; a lot of women do and just don't know it, so it might not be spot on...really, you are in that horrible waiting game.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus I also get water/EWCM the day before AF, but your temps still up so it could just be your body playing tricks on you.

Have you taken any cough medicine, anything like that?


----------



## Sus09

Thank God we missed ovulation this month, 
Af is not due until 7 days time, I will try an opk as i go home.
So, if i am producing oestrogen and progesterone goes down... i wonder what tomorrows tests will come. 
Hate body playing tricks! On the other side i am learning a lot about it as well.
Lol i am becoming chart obsessed!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Tutty = make-up. I think it's a Wigan word :haha:.
I wore nice knickers and had a trim and didn't even get an internal :shrug:.
Bummer.


----------



## NorthStar

You topiarised your lady garden for nothing keeks?


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Tutty = make-up. I think it's a Wigan word :haha:.
> I wore nice knickers and had a trim and didn't even get an internal :shrug:.
> Bummer.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

*good* *morning* *dmom*


----------



## dachsundmom

good evening crystal!!


----------



## Conina

stop all the shouting!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

ok!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

ok..jeeze she who says stop shouting..shouts the loudest!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Its going to be a warm one today and I encountered a problem!! There was a sale on chocolate:haha: the boxed chocolates because DH ends up giving them out at Christmas to co-workers.( to exchange chocolates with someone is pointless you end up with the same amount) anyway both DS, and DD will open them so I've had to put them in the spare bedroom and lock the door. Just went in and there's no air conditioner on in there and the chocolate has melted at some point over the last week dammit. Now I have to buy new chocolate:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Must've been scorching chrystal, all the lecithin in Aussie chocolate usually holds it together :wacko:


----------



## crystal443

Its the boxes of Favourites(cadbury)..I did argue with DH not to buy them yet because they melt so easy, and yeah your right things don't usually melt that easy but cadbury does!! Partly my fault too I forgot to close the blind and the sun was heating the room up:wacko: Ah well the kids will be happy:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Sus : I get EWCM just before AF as well...

Keek: umm yeah

Crystal: Yeah more chocolate for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I just love that pic!


----------



## Milty

Thanks!!:haha:

she does have quite the stare down


----------



## SuperAwesome

Why is no one peeing on sticks? Don't you understand that I must live vicariously through your stick peeage?

C'mon, ladies! Drink up!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

SuperAwesome said:


> Why is no one peeing on sticks? Don't you understand that I must live vicariously through your stick peeage?
> 
> C'mon, ladies! Drink up!

I'm only 4dpo but will likely start poas by 10dpo. Can you hold out or is this an urgent matter? :haha: :winkwink: God how I hate the 2ww!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

OvenBunWanted said:


> I'm only 4dpo but will likely start poas by 10dpo. Can you hold out or is this an urgent matter? :haha: :winkwink: God how I hate the 2ww!!

I suppose I can wait. If I have to. :D

:hugs: The 2ww definitely sucks. Those are the longest days ever--slower, I swear, than the countdown to summer vacation when you're a kid in school.

Sending you tons of baby dust, btw!


----------



## Butterfly67

OK Super, just for you :hugs: here is my OPK from earlier as I got a temp rise so was curious. But last night was my last day of taking the soy so I thought it must be completely white as soy is supposed to stop you producing LH I think so I'm a bit confused :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy doesn't stop you from producing LH; it supresses it, sort of...but that doesn't mean that you won't have any in your system.

Your OV might be a little earlier as well.


----------



## Butterfly67

Ah, Ok, ta B, as long as it is not too early lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Ah, Ok, ta B, as long as it is not too early lol!

So who all is on the soy this month?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What CD are we manifesting for OV?


----------



## Butterfly67

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/x-z/yes.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:



> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, Ok, ta B, as long as it is not too early lol!
> 
> So who all is on the soy this month?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

me!:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> What CD are we manifesting for OV?

We are manifesting cd11 in line with AF starting on 11/11/11 :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dust: everyone!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Ah, Ok, ta B, as long as it is not too early lol!
> 
> So who all is on the soy this month?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> me!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am only taking 80mg this cycle...CD3-7.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I am only taking 80mg this cycle...CD3-7.:thumbup:

Good plan - I ended up taking the following:

cd2 - 92mg
cd3,4 - 115mg (cos I panicked I hadn't taken enough! :haha:)
cd 5,6 - 161mg

I didn't seem to have any side effects as far as i could tell :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

I bought another digi pregnancy test today - I swear this is the last!!


----------



## NorthStar

I think it's not so unusual to have a few mini surges before you get a proper positive, I've certainly peed on enough sticks lately to confirm this.


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina. when are you POAS? LOL.

M, you must have had to take a handful of those pills to get 161mg?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Conina. when are you POAS? LOL.
> 
> M, you must have had to take a handful of those pills to get 161mg?

Yeah I had to take 7 :dohh:

Yes, Conina, post your POAS lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

M, you didn't get the craptastics from it? LOL

Damn, it must just be me.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, you didn't get the craptastics from it? LOL
> 
> Damn, it must just be me.

Hmm, now I think about it I think i did have some...

TMI


Spoiler
exceedingly stinky poo!

but that was about it!


----------



## Conina

Will probably POAS tomorrow. It's stupid, but I want to re-confirm it (or re-re-confirm it!) before the dr's appointment on Monday. Just in case he tells me I'm insane and there's no baby there. I'm having no other symptoms so I need to convince myself!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Conina said:


> Will probably POAS tomorrow. It's stupid, but I want to re-confirm it (or re-re-confirm it!) before the dr's appointment on Monday. Just in case he tells me I'm insane and there's no baby there. I'm having no other symptoms so I need to convince myself!

:hugs:

It's not stupid. I did the same thing. I was sure the doc was going to laugh in my face and tell me the tests were all false positives. 

Also, my first symptom was a lack of symptoms, too. So there! :)


----------



## SuperAwesome

Butterfly: :hugs: thank you. I feel so much better now. :D


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> I think it's not so unusual to have a few mini surges before you get a proper positive, I've certainly peed on enough sticks lately to confirm this.

and so have i :thumbup::wacko:


----------



## Conina

I've also had a [email protected] day at work with a pi$sy client making my life hell, so the POAS-ing might cheer me up. All the girls in work (who don't know yet - we haven't told anyone just yet) are saying "Sure go home and have a nice glass of wine" - oh I wish!!


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What CD are we manifesting for OV?
> 
> We are manifesting cd11 in line with AF starting on 11/11/11 :thumbup:Click to expand...

My AF started on 11/11/11 as well...which also means "YES" in binary code


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What CD are we manifesting for OV?
> 
> We are manifesting cd11 in line with AF starting on 11/11/11 :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My AF started on 11/11/11 as well...which also means "YES" in binary codeClick to expand...

Ooh nice one milty :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Milty said:


> My AF started on 11/11/11 as well...which also means "YES" in binary code

Oh, I like that logic!


----------



## Conina

Well I POAS on my LAST digi, and got a nice "Pregnant 3+" so hopefully all going fine...


----------



## Sus09

Conina said:


> Well I POAS on my LAST digi, and got a nice "Pregnant 3+" so hopefully all going fine...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Well I POAS on my LAST digi, and got a nice "Pregnant 3+" so hopefully all going fine...

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations to Conina for her last POAS :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> Well I POAS on my LAST digi, and got a nice "Pregnant 3+" so hopefully all going fine...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Conina said:


> Well I POAS on my LAST digi, and got a nice "Pregnant 3+" so hopefully all going fine...

Hurrah! :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

I did soy again this month. CD 1-5 this time. 160 mg 1-3 & 200 mg 4-5


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I am on soy, but only 80mg from CD3-7...just as a boost.


----------



## Jodes2011

GL hugs and Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You too!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies I gave up on the soy, I was really quite unwell on it Friday night, all day yesterday AND last night, so it's now in my bin LOL, it's obviously great for some people but for me it's a big no no.

Trying AC instead, so FX this gets my cycle back on track post BCP. It's probably a non TTC cycle for us anyway, OH is away 3 weeks out the 4.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I gave up on the soy, I was really quite unwell on it Friday night, all day yesterday AND last night, so it's now in my bin LOL, it's obviously great for some people but for me it's a big no no.
> 
> Trying AC instead, so FX this gets my cycle back on track post BCP. It's probably a non TTC cycle for us anyway, OH is away 3 weeks out the 4.

Awk hun,u have had a shit time of it ,fixed the ac works for you ,it has helped loads of ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks hun, yeah FX the AC can balance things out for me again, but soy was just not suited to my body, side effects were gruesome :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks hun, yeah FX the AC can balance things out for me again, but soy was just not suited to my body, side effects were gruesome :nope:

Wot se did u have ?xxx


----------



## NorthStar

All of 'em lovely, every single soy SE known to man.

Started with 120mg on Friday night, within an hour I had a snotty nose and a headache, went to bed and was woken up later with hot flushes.

Yesterday spent the day with major stomach upsets, bloating, gas, still a bit snotty and hot, extremely emotional, was still feeling the stomach pangs at 4am this morning.

Mind you plenty ladies on here take it and have only one or two SE, I think it's just not suited to my body, for whatever reason IDK :shrug:

There is no way I would subject myself to feeling that bad for 5 days + just not happening.


----------



## keekeesaurus

NS :hugs: sounds like you have had a sh1t time of it with the soy (no pun intended.) I can certainly give AC the :thumbup:. Hope it works out better for you. I'm having a good cycle so far on it.


----------



## NorthStar

Hope so keeks, so far I feel fine really with the AC, but IDK, I haven't had much luck with the supplements, kind of wish I'd just stuck with folic acid :wacko:

In late breaking news my parents will be arriving in a couple of days, so POAS will be difficult (I don't have an ensuite). I might have a POAS free week, it's probably for the best with my current wonky cycle anyway.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hope so keeks, so far I feel fine really with the AC, but IDK, I haven't had much luck with the supplements, kind of wish I'd just stuck with folic acid :wacko:
> 
> In late breaking news my parents will be arriving in a couple of days, so POAS will be difficult (I don't have an ensuite). I might have a POAS free week, it's probably for the best with my current wonky cycle anyway.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

NS what brand of soy did you take? I'm wondering if the H&B stuff I bought even had any soy in it at all :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Tesco's own brand of Soy Isoflavones, which contain 40mg, so I took 3 on Friday night = 120mg. They were a bit cheaper than H&B and Boots. Just as well since I've put them in the bin!


----------



## hugs3409

Why only 80 mg Brooke??

I bought Spring Valley 40mg tabs, I didn't get any symptoms that I noticed lol NS I am sorry they were so bad for you :hugs:


----------



## googly

Tell me soy experts, is soy a complete substitute for clomid? is there any reason to try it *over* clomid for a cycle or two, or does it have basically the same effect?

I don't need clomid to ovulate, just to boost ovulation a bit... just wondering about mixing it up a bit though.


----------



## Butterfly67

Love the new avatar googly :haha:

I don't think you are supposed to use clomid and soy together :shrug:

Attached is OPK POAS from yesterday 6pm and this morning - so i think I am too early to catch the egg tonight so might well be out for this month if that is the case :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Love the new avatar googly :haha:
> 
> I don't think you are supposed to use clomid and soy together :shrug:
> 
> Attached is OPK POAS from yesterday 6pm and this morning - so i think I am too early to catch the egg tonight so might well be out for this month if that is the case :nope:
> 
> View attachment 299492

when do you normally ovulate? and whats your cm like at the moment? :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Love the new avatar googly :haha:
> 
> I don't think you are supposed to use clomid and soy together :shrug:
> 
> Attached is OPK POAS from yesterday 6pm and this morning - so i think I am too early to catch the egg tonight so might well be out for this month if that is the case :nope:
> 
> View attachment 299492

They look like mine from last night. I fully expect a + today. You could still be in for this month hun with sperm laying in wait for the egg. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Ladies (Wendy how are you haven't seen you for ages?)

The last 2 months I have O'd on cd11 but before that it has always been cd13 or 14 and once cd16.

I guess I could have a day or two for them to lie in wait so will have to keep POASing and just hope 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and I have had no EWCM yet which I normally get about now but I was thinking maybe the soy had dried it out and that is why I don't have any?


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks Ladies (Wendy how are you haven't seen you for ages?)
> 
> The last 2 months I have O'd on cd11 but before that it has always been cd13 or 14 and once cd16.
> 
> I guess I could have a day or two for them to lie in wait so will have to keep POASing and just hope
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I'm fine hun. I've been quite ill for the last 3 weeks with the cold and then an ear and chest infection and most recently (weekend) a viral infection. Derrin has had it all as well so i rarely made it onlne. Its a miracle we :sex: at all. Am feeling a little better today though and made it into the office. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and I have had no EWCM yet which I normally get about now but I was thinking maybe the soy had dried it out and that is why I don't have any?

Drink loads of water and get some cough medicine. I am sure i heard that it helps. :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and I have had no EWCM yet which I normally get about now but I was thinking maybe the soy had dried it out and that is why I don't have any?

take some Robitussin because my cm dried up taking soy :hugs: your using softcups aren't you? So if you dtd today/tomorrow your still in with a good chance.


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies (Wendy how are you haven't seen you for ages?)
> 
> The last 2 months I have O'd on cd11 but before that it has always been cd13 or 14 and once cd16.
> 
> I guess I could have a day or two for them to lie in wait so will have to keep POASing and just hope
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm fine hun. I've been quite ill for the last 3 weeks with the cold and then an ear and chest infection and most recently (weekend) a viral infection. Derrin has had it all as well so i rarely made it onlne. Its a miracle we :sex: at all. Am feeling a little better today though and made it into the office.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Sorry you have been so ill hon, glad you are feeling a bit better now. I'm doing ok thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'll try getting hold of the cough mixture today :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

hmmmmm maybe that is why I have not been getting the EWCM the past 2 months lol. cough meds here we come :)


----------



## peanutpup

hey ladies just though I would share--this month I started drinking green tea and noticed lots of cm (I don't usually get much if any)--I didn't think it was ever going to stop!--I was going to use the cough medicine during peak times but didn't need it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I must be weird...soy gives me CM and makes me craptastic, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

We will never know what other SE soy would have given me - cos it's in the bin :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> We will never know what other SE soy would have given me - cos it's in the bin :rofl:

:thumbup: good, glad to hear it!!!x

Okay, I got a POAS question, now I know I don't usually post here so hope you don't mind me gatecrashing..... I've had strong +OPK's since Thursday and fortunately DH has been 'in the mood for dancin', romancin'.....', okay I'll put a lid on it but after my last few cycles this has made me so happy :yipee::yipee:....anyway, I just POAS and got a bit of a +, a faint line, bit like when you're testing to see if it's around or not. D'you think I need to BD tonight or can I give my dancing shoes a rest for a bit?:winkwink:

Sorry no pic girls, this is a quick post, gotta dash out, back after 8 - thanks!!!!x


----------



## dachsundmom

J, there's no faint positive possible on an OPK; it is or it isn't...but, if you have a line that is visible, it sounds like your surge is on the way out...you can DTD one more time, but if you don't, you're covered.

I am so excited for you this cycle! :happydance:

And, you are not crashing a thread.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

If oh is up to it I would dtd ,it cant hurt but please try post us your pic as it or your temps would really help us detect if you have had your surge or not ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay jax, so glad that he "obliged" you this cycle!

Did you temp, or not? Cos if you were temping we'd know as Despie says, if you get a "get out of jail free card" on tonight or not :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, Despie, Northstar - thanks for the replies and allowing me to muscle in here!! :hugs:

Despie, sorry no temps to tell you know I'm rubbish :dohh:

Dmom, thank you for the reassurance that I've got my bases covered. It would be wonderful if this was 'my cycle' and I'm seriously having to put a restraining order on myself here, because of course 'I am instantly pregnant' :haha::haha:, NOT to get carried away. However, I'm going to indulge myself with a bit of manifesting two pink lines on an HPT!!!!:happydance:

Anyway, back to tonight....no BD. DH has told me no chance, and in fairness I understand, he is off to bed now and will be out at 4:30am (has to get his Boss to Manchester for 8:00am), it was nice while it lasted.....off for a hot date with my ironing board instead :cry: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

J, you've done all you can now...and I'd say it's a damned sight better than last cycle! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay :happydance:

Well that's 2 days on the agnus castus for me and no SE for far :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Want a side of soy with that? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Nah, I'll pass thanks!

My parents are arriving tomorrow so I'm hiding all my TTC gear :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok you POAS experts I have a question for ya...I know I know I always have questions...

Anyway ok I usually get positives on my OPK's for several days. I was even able to get positives at 8DPO last cycle and I know I O'd because I also had my day 21 tests done. Well I have never since my lines fade in and out because I've never had enough tests. However, last month I order a bunch of IC that I got a bit late but I've been using them this month.

Well I've started testing early 7DPO and got a faint line :happydance: ...they have since only got a little darker but I look like I'm about to O today. I also feel like it with lots of O pain. This is way earlier than normal so I'm trying to figure out my BD'ing needs if you know what I mean. 

Today I tested at 11:30 and my line was darker but still not like what I have seen in previous cycles and I would say def not positive. Then I had a bunch more pain and tested again tonight at 6:00. My 6:00 line is actually lighter than my lunch line :shrug:... could I have missed my surge? Also why have I always gotten positives for 4 or 5 days and now have a fast surge. 

I should note my O date has been moving up but my LP is the same old 12 days.


----------



## Jax41

Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, evening urine is sometimes just too diluted...


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty, a couple of days ago I got a light line then a darker one and then it went back to light again but none were positive so keep testing.

So here are my opks from the last 18 hours or so. I had to POAS at the National Gallery in London lol :blush:

The first one is the 5pm one. I then took one at 9pm which was a bit darker (sorry no pic) The second one is from 7.30am this morning and the third one from just now. Think I managed to nail the timing :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, you nailed the timing and T nailed you! Perfect! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, you nailed the timing and T nailed you! Perfect! :happydance::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Yea Butterfly!!! :yipee::yipee:

Hmmm....I always test with evening wee as my POAS packet tells me too, used to do it in the morning and they said don't, was never sure why :shrug:, anyway it's a good thing as I'm crap at trying to do things in the morning as you know, it's enough to try and get my back off the mattress :haha:

Good luck Milty, hope you catch your surge, have you tested again today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a morning tester, lol....works for me and it's working for NS.


----------



## Jodes2011

oh BF you have timed that perfectly hunni :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Jax41 said:


> Yea Butterfly!!! :yipee::yipee:
> 
> Hmmm....I always test with evening wee as my POAS packet tells me too, used to do it in the morning and they said don't, was never sure why :shrug:, anyway it's a good thing as I'm crap at trying to do things in the morning as you know, it's enough to try and get my back off the mattress :haha:
> 
> Good luck Milty, hope you catch your surge, have you tested again today?

No not yet


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Yea Butterfly!!! :yipee::yipee:
> 
> Hmmm....I always test with evening wee as my POAS packet tells me too, used to do it in the morning and they said don't, was never sure why :shrug:, anyway it's a good thing as I'm crap at trying to do things in the morning as you know, it's enough to try and get my back off the mattress :haha:
> 
> Good luck Milty, hope you catch your surge, have you tested again today?
> 
> No not yetClick to expand...

:test:


----------



## dachsundmom

:test:


----------



## Milty

:haha:
:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok I tested and it is getting darker :happydance:

Not positive yet but a lot darker than it had been!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

I think I'm going to be on for CD13 again! :happydance:

I know this is strange but I feel like my body is starting to adjust it's self to the right place

I had a couple crazy cycles after my B-Day then it was like ohhh ok this is how I should do it. Keep in mind crazy for me is not that unusual and most people wouldn't even bat an eye but my body really likes paterns and sticks to them...


----------



## Jax41

Yea Milty!! :bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

:dohh: I must need my head examined...why oh why did I poas on 8dpo?!
Big fat negatory. Oh well, atleast my temp went up :thumbup: Actually, it's the highest temp I've had since I started charting. Now I just have to stick a lid on it and resist the urge to pee my way through the next couple of days :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LLbean

OvenBunWanted said:


> :dohh: I must need my head examined...why oh why did I poas on 8dpo?!
> Big fat negatory. Oh well, atleast my temp went up :thumbup: Actually, it's the highest temp I've had since I started charting. Now I just have to stick a lid on it and resist the urge to pee my way through the next couple of days :wacko:

I see a faint something there...is it nothing?


----------



## Butterfly67

OBW So I take it you can't see that line IRL then... :shrug::haha:

(seriously I can see a line)


----------



## dachsundmom

OB, is that a Dollar Tree test? (New Choice)

Do you have any other type?


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I must have stared at the sucker for a solid 10 minutes, but alas, no line IRL :nope: It's a cheap dollar store test though...I bought it for a whole $1.25CDN :haha: The name on the box is Pro-Care


----------



## Butterfly67

OvenBunWanted said:


> I must have stared at the sucker for a solid 10 minutes, but alas, no line IRL :nope: It's a cheap dollar store test though...I bought it for a whole $1.25CDN :haha: The name on the box is Pro-Care

OK well we will just wait for tomorrow's :test: then :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I can also see a line really easily ,:happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see it, but I am not a huge fan of those cassette tests.:flower:

I will wait for another.:coffee::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly yay for perfect timing! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Milty yay for nearly positive OPKs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oven boo for negatory's :hugs::hugs::hugs: still early though, yes?

I will be POASing next cycle. Two temp dips after that lovely 7DPO big dipper and 8DPO temp rise and now I can feel the bitch with the broom about to make her entrance :growlmad:. Damn. Srsly, I don't know if I can do this anymore :brat:. Waaah! Hang off witchy I want a longer LP!


----------



## dachsundmom

That witch is a real c*nt!:haha:


----------



## googly

Lookin' gooooood Butterfly! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

I'm likely gonna break down and have another go on Thursday if my temps stay up...by then I'll be 10dpo. I have a couple of FRERs but since they are so flippin' expensive I've been holding on to them for a time when I believe I may actually be in the running. While seeing that BFN was a total pisser, I'm mostly still happy that my temp went up this morning in comparison to last month when at 8dpo it took a dive and I started spotting. FX that my temp stays up
https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t236/hubba64/emoticons/thcrossfingers-1.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## Butterfly67

Looking good B, do you reckon maybe a good + on your next POAS?


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my test tomorrow morning will be it...


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I think my test tomorrow morning will be it...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 300507

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Wots the plans for dtd this month ,how little or how often?xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am on the 48 hour rule...I refuse to panic this cycle...or, so I say. LOL


----------



## OvenBunWanted

*Sigh* 9dpo and I'm having a terrible time with poas urges...I'll definitely have to do it tomorrow as I feel poas withdrawl jitters starting to kick in :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I am on the 48 hour rule...I refuse to panic this cycle...or, so I say. LOL

Think I am on that too until I get a positive opk ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going for everyday once the OPK is positive?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are you going for everyday once the OPK is positive?

Yep ,maybe even twice a day if I manage to double dose oh with the Maca and horny goats weed :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://stemcells.nih.gov/StaticResources/info/scireport/images/figurea2.jpg

For testing purposes...see implantation.


----------



## crystal443

looks easy when there's a diagram:haha::haha: now if only my body would do that:thumbup::haha:


----------



## googly

crystal443 said:


> looks easy when there's a diagram:haha::haha: now if only my body would do that:thumbup::haha:

I reckon!


----------



## Milty

yes if we could just show our bodies the pics then all would be good...

I got my + OPK today:happydance:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, I managed to make it through day 9 and hold out for the big 10dpo poas...where the self control came from I may never know!! :haha:

So here it is...the results...I think I may go and vomit now as I'm kinda in shock. Do you see it or is it just me?????
 



Attached Files:







photo_1.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 11









photo_2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jodes2011

OvenBunWanted said:


> Well, I managed to make it through day 9 and hold out for the big 10dpo poas...where the self control came from I may never know!! :haha:
> 
> So here it is...the results...I think I may go and vomit now as I'm kinda in shock. Do you see it or is it just me?????

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: omg congratulations hunni thats defo a positive i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months woohoo :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Oven ,omg ,huge congrats ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Fab diagram B :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ovenbun, I'm rubbish at seeing lines but I can see yours!!!! Yea! :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Congrats ovenbun :happydance::happydance: Definite lines!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations!:hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Thanks ladies!!! OMG when I saw it I nearly pee'd myself a second time :haha: While I really want to celebrate I've sort of gone into a self preservation mode as I'm honestly terrified that the line will not get darker. I know I should be happy and positive, but I'm just so afraid that if I get my hopes up something will go wrong and I'll be devastated. I guess the best thing to do now is wait a couple of days, cross my fingers and then poas again


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats OvenBun (I knew there was a line on that other one LOL:haha::haha::haha:) :happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4264cd65.jpg

Call it girls...this is why I hate using two different test brands and I know better, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4264cd65.jpg
> 
> Call it girls...this is why I hate using two different test brands and I know better, lol

Yes, you should know better :haha::haha::haha:

Either looks almost there or just on it's way out on the bottom one... :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/4264cd65.jpg
> 
> Call it girls...this is why I hate using two different test brands and I know better, lol

its very close isn't it :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

OvenBun, I see that line clear as day!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! I love it! 

Dmom, I call a negative still, but awfully close. Maybe a positive later today. I also loved your diagram. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

YAY Ovenbun!!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Dmom, I'd say you're almost there too. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Viking, was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

OvenBunWanted said:


> Well, I managed to make it through day 9 and hold out for the big 10dpo poas...where the self control came from I may never know!! :haha:
> 
> So here it is...the results...I think I may go and vomit now as I'm kinda in shock. Do you see it or is it just me?????

Wow! ,congratulations hun :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Wendy!!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!!!!! Have a great Day!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Reckon you're almost there Dmom, warm up lap later then :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

B the bottom one looks positive and the top is almost there ,wot a great way to celebrate Thanksgiving :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> B the bottom one looks positive and the top is almost there ,wot a great way to celebrate Thanksgiving :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

With a Thanksgiving bonk :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What can I say, I'll stuff the turkey and N will stuff me!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B the bottom one looks positive and the top is almost there ,wot a great way to celebrate Thanksgiving :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> With a Thanksgiving bonk :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yip ,give thanks for all that lovely jizz filling up your soft cup :haha:


----------



## Milty

OvenBun: how exciting and the perfect day too!! :happydance::happydance:
ok well it is Thanksgiving here 


Dmom: I use the same OPK as what you have on the bottom one and my morining one looked just like that and then my lunch one was positive yesterday. Today I have my temp spike and my OPK is fading so I think today is your day!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! Happy Turkey Day, Milty!


----------



## Milty

Ok I have to say I'm soooo excited because I've never seen an OPK fade in and out let alone be positive for only one day!

I must admit I have not used them all that much but I tried them once last year and 3 times this year and all I've ever got was positives or close to positive

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

While Thanksgiving is long past here in Canada, it is now Thanksgiving in the US so I am going to use that fact as an opportunity to give thanks :winkwink: Today I am thankful for all you wonderfully funny, caring, informative, beautiful and supportive ladies :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok cd17 here, 10am opk's with and without flash, original pics. What do you ladies think? If so, I am so excited to be OVing a couple days earlier this month :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, looks good to me!


----------



## LLbean

OvenBunWanted said:


> Well, I managed to make it through day 9 and hold out for the big 10dpo poas...where the self control came from I may never know!! :haha:
> 
> So here it is...the results...I think I may go and vomit now as I'm kinda in shock. Do you see it or is it just me?????

:flower::thumbup: YEY!!!! Many congrats!!!!


----------



## Milty

looks good Hugs!


----------



## Butterfly67

Get to it Hugsy :thumbup: :sex:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Wendy!!!!

:hi:

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girlies, 

Brooke - it's O day. :dust:
Hugs. - go get jiggy with it. :dust:

Afm - well Derrin turned 2 yesterday. Cant quite believe it's been two years already. Am sure you can imagine how manic it's been here. He was so excited yesterday and had a really full on day. Helping himself to cake ensured that he was still up at midnight last night so I am shattered. I o'd on Tuesday so I guess it's the two week torture for me. :)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all my wonderful friends across the pond. X


----------



## OvenBunWanted

It's definitely sexy time for Hugs!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake: Derrin!!!


----------



## LLbean

Hugs...it's business time!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/1a2df447.jpg

This morning's test must have been the tail end of my surge...if it's not dark again tomorrow morning, I'll call myself 1DPO, lol.


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, it is sexy time for you!

Hope you are enjoying your thanksgiving dinner
Did you cook the turkey in the end?


----------



## dachsundmom

DH handled the turkey, lol. I didn't eat any of it.


----------



## Sus09

Nice of your DH!
I don´t like turkey:sick:
What lovely meal did you have?


----------



## dachsundmom

We did the traditional stuffed turkey, potatoes, and cranberries. Not my favorite meal, but ok for once a year; turkey isn't my favorite, either.:nope:


----------



## Sus09

I put lots of gravy on my turkey at Christmas to cover it!! 
Fortunately I wont have turkey this year as we are in Spain and we eat other things.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, like what?


----------



## Butterfly67

B, I sure hope you don't get any more surges this month :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::wacko:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks ladies, I just did another and its like blazing lol. I been kinda crampy tonight too. OMG I don't think I have EVER had this blazing of a pos opk haha and so excited to have it sooner. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful day, I know I did, I ate too much, talked too much haha


----------



## Milty

I had a great day! The whole family did...of course I got the "talk" from my mom like every year but eh I'm used to it.


----------



## hugs3409

ok for those who have used softcups to keep it all in lol, how long did you keep it in for. I decided to try one and I am ok with it so far, but not sure how long I should leave it. thanks


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/8688625E-orig.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/8688625E-orig.jpg

oh sweetheart thats positive another surge for you my darling :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> thanks ladies, I just did another and its like blazing lol. I been kinda crampy tonight too. OMG I don't think I have EVER had this blazing of a pos opk haha and so excited to have it sooner.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day, I know I did, I ate too much, talked too much haha

hugs so glad your ovulation has been brought forward :thumbup: and excellent news on the blazing positive. Good old soy i knew 1-5 would work better for you it does for me too! :hugs:x


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I only leave the SC in for a few hours, but that is just my personal preference; some women leave them in for 12 hours.

After that, you're talking infection time.


----------



## NorthStar

DM that is a positive, I think it's a 3 day surge (ie the usual) not two separate surges.

Hugs good news on your cycle, I tried soy this month but it was a disaster for me made me pretty unwell with the SE.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> DM that is a positive, I think it's a 3 day surge (ie the usual) not two separate surges.
> 
> Hugs good news on your cycle, I tried soy this month but it was a disaster for me made me pretty unwell with the SE.

i thought you had a negative yesterday evening? :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok lol, so I only had it in for about 2 hours. Boy was that strange lol. I am not sure I want to use it again lol. :haha::haha:

Anyone want a box of SC?? It has 18 unwrapped cups left in it. I got it from another on here with 19 in it lol. I will forward them to you :)

Sorry Dmom for another surge, seems you get a few of them each cycle? hopefully it will all work out for that Christmas Present we all want :thumbup:

Jodes, yes I am so thrilled, but am curious, normally I get just a regular positive on the opk's, this time I got a really strong one, do you think that could mean more then one egg dropped? or is it just like hcg where it means nothing other then a stronger LH this month?

Here is this mornings, done about 20 minutes ago. Then all 3, 1st is yesterday 10am, then last night 10am and this morning 8am. And mind you, Thursdays opk looked to only be about half pos.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, IDK what to think of my tests yesterday bc the IC looked pretty good...:haha:

Hugs, there is no way the depth of line on an OPK could tell you if you have more than one egg; just more LH this time around.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Ok lol, so I only had it in for about 2 hours. Boy was that strange lol. I am not sure I want to use it again lol. :haha::haha:
> 
> Anyone want a box of SC?? It has 18 unwrapped cups left in it. I got it from another on here with 19 in it lol. I will forward them to you :)
> 
> Sorry Dmom for another surge, seems you get a few of them each cycle? hopefully it will all work out for that Christmas Present we all want :thumbup:
> 
> Jodes, yes I am so thrilled, but am curious, normally I get just a regular positive on the opk's, this time I got a really strong one, do you think that could mean more then one egg dropped? or is it just like hcg where it means nothing other then a stronger LH this month?
> 
> Here is this mornings, done about 20 minutes ago. Then all 3, 1st is yesterday 10am, then last night 10am and this morning 8am. And mind you, Thursdays opk looked to only be about half pos.
> 
> View attachment 301572
> View attachment 301573

woohoo that is for sure a positive baby!!!! I hate using softcups i threw mine away haha! Well there's a strong possibility you dropped more than one egg (i will find the info with it on) and you do get a stronger surge with days 1-5 :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, IDK what to think of my tests yesterday bc the IC looked pretty good...:haha:
> 
> Hugs, there is no way the depth of line on an OPK could tell you if you have more than one egg; just more LH this time around.:hugs:

ahhhh i just seen the pic that you posted yesterday evening :haha: i know the one from yesterday morning was almost positive if not positive :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs here's that info

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/8688625E-orig.jpg

Nice one B!! :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

thanks, I kinda figured that it would only be stronger lh lol, but know that more then one egg drop is possible and not always will :spermy: meet both or however many there are. 

Sometimes I feel the OV and sometimes I don't, so either it has not happened yet or I have not felt it again this cycle lol. 

Its wierd cause when the test is wet (yesterdays, but all) they look so much darker then when dry. The one from last night and the one from this morning looked identical, just one is dry obviously lol


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for the offer of regifted SCs hugs, but I'll pass :haha: I also gave away a ton of mine to a friend who was visiting :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Hugs, you could try off loading the SCs onto Despie, she luvs 'em.....mad woman!:haha::haha:

Ps. your OPK's look fab too!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hugs, you could try off loading the SCs onto Despie, she luvs 'em.....mad woman!:haha::haha:
> 
> Ps. your OPK's look fab too!:thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

SCs....:nope::cry::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B that's def a Positive huni ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

I like SC but I use them more for AF than TTC

Sometimes I'm afraid they might block the :spermy: from finding it's way up...everyone swears they don't


----------



## hugs3409

Well either of you can have them, I don't want them, and I don't want anything for them :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, you use them for AF? You don't find it messy?


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, definite positive this morning. Get busy! Lost ring or no. I hope your DH has forgiven by now. It was a beauty :cry: I could totally understand digging up the yard for that and plus the sentimental value :hugs: 
I kinda miss POAS. I have a bunch of OPKs...


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, you use them for AF? You don't find it messy?

It actually works pretty well ...even more so overnight! They can hold a lot more than anything else :blush:

I will say I don't use them when I'm doing anything active


----------



## dachsundmom

DH started speaking to me again that night after I gave him some non TTC booty.:haha:

But, it will forever be called the toilet ring.:cry:


----------



## Milty

hugs3409 said:


> Well either of you can have them, I don't want them, and I don't want anything for them :thumbup:

send to Despi I'm stocked:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Viking I could have used one! was searching all over my house for one OPK yesterday HAHAHA Guess I used them all. I could have sworn I had a couple left...you know I will find them like a year from now somewhere.

I was not going to test but the EWCM was really intriguing me...we still DTD just in case :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, love the avatar!


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Viking I could have used one! was searching all over my house for one OPK yesterday HAHAHA Guess I used them all. I could have sworn I had a couple left...you know I will find them like a year from now somewhere.
> 
> I was not going to test but the EWCM was really intriguing me...we still DTD just in case :D

I should send you mine. I've got plenty. I've been holding on to them because I'm still in shock and can't believe it.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Viking I could have used one! was searching all over my house for one OPK yesterday HAHAHA Guess I used them all. I could have sworn I had a couple left...you know I will find them like a year from now somewhere.
> 
> I was not going to test but the EWCM was really intriguing me...we still DTD just in case :D
> 
> I should send you mine. I've got plenty. I've been holding on to them because I'm still in shock and can't believe it.Click to expand...

believe me I COMPLETELY understand where you are coming from. I hope you don't need them for a long time. I believe I am ovulating now and then there is December and by January it should be IVF again... so I was trying not to test...heck I did not want to temp either but acupuncture lady wanted me too (ugh) so ...

If you have no one that wants them then sure. How much do you want for them?


----------



## hugs3409

ok who turned up the pain and ickyness lol. ugh, I feel so crappy right now. I guess the soy is finally kicking my butt haha


----------



## keekeesaurus

Kind of late but yay ovenbun! :hugs: Congratulations honey :happydance:.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/04CBA375-orig.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

:dohh: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No sh*t.:nope::wacko::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh no another long surge for you :hugs: is this your 4th day? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

3rd or 4th...I've lost track, lol.


----------



## hugs3409

I guess this means I am done :shrug: no more icky pains today :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I can´t believe how long your surgers are... I only get 12 hours of it, if....
Are you taking any meds this cycle?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just a low dose of soy, but I think I OV very late last night/early this morning; the CM is gone and CP is closed.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Great! I hope you have had your sexy time then!:thumbup:

By the way Dmom, how are you finding the cycle without temping, I think it is great so far, loving the fact of not being a slave of my thermometer and chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

We did what we could, lol


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> We did what we could, lol

Excellent!:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I'm normally like you Dmom with surges that last a long time...I'm actually not sure how long because this is the first time I've had enough OPK's to find out and I had a short surge this month ...:shrug:


Does anyone ever get mild but continues cramping after O? I don't think I ever have but I am now...very annoying


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Milty said:


> I'm normally like you Dmom with surges that last a long time...I'm actually not sure how long because this is the first time I've had enough OPK's to find out and I had a short surge this month ...:shrug:
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever get mild but continues cramping after O? I don't think I ever have but I am now...very annoying

That is very normal for me every other cycle


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I get cramps from OV to AF.


----------



## Milty

Wow this is a pain! Don't get me wrong I've had cramps before but not this continious...this is just like day 2 of AF


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Wow this is a pain! Don't get me wrong I've had cramps before but not this continious...this is just like day 2 of AF

Fixed it's implantation gearing up ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2DF81D95-orig.jpg

Finally negative? Should I call it positive or negative for today, with the morning being positive?


----------



## Milty

how early did you test? I see you on here before the crack of dawn :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am one of those people who get up by 5:30-6 everyday...I always test with FMU or SMU...I know, really bad...LOL


----------



## LLbean

I say mark today as negative


----------



## Milty

me too


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom :hugs: for your surge-a-thon. I'm finally going to be POASing this cycle with wooly's OPKs :thumbup: (where is wooly? :cry:) so I'll be bugging you all like crazy because I've never used them before.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keek, just keep in mind; an OPK is not positive unless the test line is as dar or darker than the control line; no faint positives with these, LOL.


----------



## Wendyk07

I know i am off my head for POAS today but DH is doing my head in and keeps asking me "are we PG yet" so i used an ic so that i could shut him up but there was a bloody evap. Just my bloody luck. Anyway i dipped another one in tap water and showed him that one. Am going to stop buying these tests. Once i get through the 100 or so that i have i am buying no more.

In the interest of science i have taken a pic lol. Its not very clear. I have also tweaked one by increasing the contrast a little.
 



Attached Files:







5dpos.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7









5dpoa.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy :haha: the things we do in the name of science.


----------



## Sus09

I have never had an evap on any test. Which ones are those you use Wendy, to make sure I don´t buy them. They look the the One Step ones I bought in Amazon.


----------



## Wendyk07

Sus09 said:


> I have never had an evap on any test. Which ones are those you use Wendy, to make sure I don´t buy them. They look the the One Step ones I bought in Amazon.

That's the ones. I bought loads from amazon. The opks are good though but after today I would seriously question any results on these hpt's.

X


----------



## Sus09

Yes, I agree with you, the OPKs are good, I am not sure about the hpts thought as I have never had anything, not even an evap. I have to admit thought that I have not used many of them. 
It is good to know though as I won´t buy them again. At the moment I have few FRERs to use next time I test.


----------



## Jodes2011

wth i thought i would stick a couple of mine on from my journal for some fresh eyes haha!

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1799.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1792-1.jpg


----------



## Sus09

Jodes... Is that a pink line what i see on the test?


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodes... Is that a pink line what i see on the test?

not sure i have been getting lines on most of my tests apart from the FRER haha! I have saturated the pic on one of them :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

just done another 2 and waiting for them to dry before i post a pic


----------



## Sus09

Jodie I do see a pink line here on my computer, but you have the test with you so you will see it better. I do hope it is a pink line! You are 9DPO so it could be early!
Oh God please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; It would be so good if that gets darker for you hun!

I have heard that for some reason it takes longer to show on a FRER?
On my two previous pregnancies it gave me a positive around 10 dpo on a cheapie Asda test.


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1896-1.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1896.jpg

just taken now 9dpo evening i see a pink line irl (remember the lines are close together on a wondfo)


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie I do see a pink line here on my computer, but you have the test with you so you will see it better. I do hope it is a pink line! You are 9DPO so it could be early!
> Oh God please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; It would be so good if that gets darker for you hun!
> 
> I have heard that for some reason it takes longer to show on a FRER?
> On my two previous pregnancies it gave me a positive around 10 dpo on a cheapie Asda test.

sus i should just quit for today but i can't stop haha! I want to do another frer but i think i need to wait another 12-24 hours before i use one. The IC's don't give good results unfortuately so i guess i need to wait and see what the frer gives me tomorrow or the day after. 

Thanks for the prayers i need them haha :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Sus09

I see a pink shadow/line as well. and My computer screen is rubbish!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes, I'm seeing pink. :wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

Wait another 24 hours before the FRER, I know it is tempting but at least more chances of a stronger pink:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes!!! :happydance: I can't see a line, but I'm CRAP at seeing lines but I'm warming up in the wings for you, yea!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Jodes!!! :happydance: I can't see a line, but I'm CRAP at seeing lines but I'm warming up in the wings for you, yea!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

haha don't worry dh can't see it either and tbh i've gotten a headache from all the line watching today :nope: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Good luck Jodes, I hope tomorrow is darker! :dust:


----------



## Viking15

Jodes, I see a line! Fingers crossed. I need to see a FRER please! :test:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

The witch hasn't appeared. Perhaps waiting, lurking in the clouds. I'm too scared to POAS, all I have is a digital and I can't handle seeing "Not Pregnant", again. This was a strange month, I ovulated early and only started temping once I noticed that. So all indications, my CM & temp and past temping months show I O'd on CD 11 and I'm currently 15 dpo. I'm usually 13 LP. So maybe I'm just having a really long LP or I O'd later than I think. I was at the grocery store staring at FRERs but couldn't bring myself to buy one. I don't think I'm pg, just having a strange month.


----------



## dachsundmom

Truthfully, I think your OV day is off.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

It probably is. I just tried to match up my chart with the rest of my months. I'm not temping at all next month, it just drives me :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> It probably is. I just tried to match up my chart with the rest of my months. I'm not temping at all next month, it just drives me :wacko:

Your other chart shows an OV of CD15?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Yep, I had been consistently O'ing around CD 15 and when we got DH's SA results I decided to stop temping and just try to relax while we worked it out but I was still checking my CM. I had a week off at the beginning of this month and completely relaxed. I then noticed my cm becoming fertile really early so I started temping. I read that stress can delay O and make temps erratic. I thought maybe I relaxed so I O'd when I'm supposed to and my temps have never been this steady. 

What I meant by matching up with my other months is the temps. I know I O'd early b/c my temps rose. 97.1 is usually the day after O and DPO 11 is the highest temp with a drop on dpo 12. Each month. But since this month has been different in other ways, I'm sure it's possible to be different with temps too. I know I O'd early, just not sure the exact day.

I'm trying to post my other months too.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I see what you are saying now...but, I am not trying to bring you down, you seem to get two steady dip temps before AF...which you have had the last two days.:hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Oh Dmom, you're not bringing me down at all, I really appreciate the input! :thumbup: I peaked on Nov 23rd and began my usual pre-AF dip on the 24th. I then went out of town and didn't temp on Friday or Sat. My temp this morning was the same on the Thursday, 24th, 97.73. So, I don't know if that means anything, probably not but it didn't continue to decrease. Maybe it will tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

What do you think ladies, should i POAS tonight when i get home and look for another EVAP? It would all be in the name of science LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendyk07 said:


> What do you think ladies, should i POAS tonight when i get home and look for another EVAP? It would all be in the name of science LOL

Yes! Gotta love a bit of scientific research :thumbup:.

I have a POAS question - I ov'd the last 2 cycles on CD#15 so based on that when should I start doing the OPKs? And morning or afternoon? Just want to get my cycle 4 schedule prepared :thumbup:. Thanks ladies!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Well, if it's in the name of science I think it's your moral obligation to POAS!! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendy the one you posted the other night with a line on it, was that a POAS or was that good old Glasgow tap water?


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendy the one you posted the other night with a line on it, was that a POAS or was that good old Glasgow tap water?

it was 100% wendy pee. lol

I only did the tap water one to get DH off my case.


----------



## dachsundmom

I hate the OneStep tests.:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wends, no, I think we should all go back to waiting until cd9 like I seem to recall we used to do lol :haha::haha::haha:

Keeks, I think start testing once a day at cd12 just in case you O early and then when the line gets to about 50% go to 3 times a day lol :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, cd9?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, cd9?

oops sorry 9dpo! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, cd9?
> 
> oops sorry 9dpo! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Testing before you've ovulated or had sex is indeed taking POAS to a whole new level M :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

keekeesaurus said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> What do you think ladies, should i POAS tonight when i get home and look for another EVAP? It would all be in the name of science LOL
> 
> Yes! Gotta love a bit of scientific research :thumbup:.
> 
> I have a POAS question - I ov'd the last 2 cycles on CD#15 so based on that when should I start doing the OPKs? And morning or afternoon? Just want to get my cycle 4 schedule prepared :thumbup:. Thanks ladies!Click to expand...

I would normally start 3 days before i was due to O(cd9) and POAS both late morning and early evening. I do this because before i started temping and OPKing i thought i O'd on CD14 but as i found out it can be anywhere between cd12 and cd15. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I hate the OneStep tests.:growlmad:

They are shit. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Kee kee I usually start peeing cd10 three times a day ,:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Keekee you will need to experiment a bit as the ladies say, some people get better results at different times of the day. How many sticks have you got?


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Testing before you've ovulated or had sex is indeed taking POAS to a whole new level M :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Although maybe if we waited until what would have been cd9 of the month following then we would be pretty certain of the result then :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

We'd save a heap of money as well :haha:

I don't really do the HPTs, I can usually tell by my chart that AF is coming.

So far I've only POAS once myself, but I have pregnancy tested a can of Irn Bru (BFP) and a can of pear cider (BFN) :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> We'd save a heap of money as well :haha:
> 
> I don't really do the HPTs, I can usually tell by my chart that AF is coming.
> 
> So far I've only POAS once myself, but I have pregnancy tested a can of Irn Bru (BFP) and a can of pear cider (BFN) :rofl:

Once ,omg that must be a record :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah but I have burnt through a ton of opks and wasted hours examining my chart.

I just don't do the preg tests :shrug: it's not my thing :haha:

I still have the same packet I bought when I started TTC, last year.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah but I have burnt through a ton of opks and wasted hours examining my chart.
> 
> I just don't do the preg tests :shrug: it's not my thing :haha:
> 
> I still have the same packet I bought when I started TTC, last year.

Really ,wow ,way to go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well thanks but you know what I just obsess about different stuff, we all do it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> Keekee you will need to experiment a bit as the ladies say, some people get better results at different times of the day. How many sticks have you got?

I have trillions thanks to wooly :thumbup:. I'll experiment!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Keekee you will need to experiment a bit as the ladies say, some people get better results at different times of the day. How many sticks have you got?
> 
> I have trillions thanks to wooly :thumbup:. I'll experiment!Click to expand...

How are u feeling now ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Keekee you will need to experiment a bit as the ladies say, some people get better results at different times of the day. How many sticks have you got?
> 
> I have trillions thanks to wooly :thumbup:. I'll experiment!Click to expand...
> 
> How are u feeling now ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: I feel bloody awful despie. Had 2 hours in bed but it's not helped. I don't know where all this mucus comes from...I wish I could say that at ov time lol. :hugs: Tomorrow I have a sickness review at work (because of all the time I've had off with the boob) wouldn't it be ironic if I was too sick to go? LOL.


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee omg don't even say that ,Awk poor you ,am sure work will understand ESP after all the sickness u have had ,any nonsense from them and I swear I will be over on a :plane::plane::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well i did it, i poas. Pee was diluted but there is still a line there. Not sure of colour but at 6dpo i wouldnt expect anything. I have emailed the complany stating my digust at these test and the amount of evaps and indent lines that show.

Anyway, not as dark as yesterday but here's tonights with diluted P. Increased the contrast on the first pic.
 



Attached Files:







jt.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 13









jt2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I think you are 7DPO and I am not so sure I can call that an evap.:blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I think you are 7DPO and I am not so sure I can call that an evap.:blush:

Really? My chart is confusing me a little this month. I think its the high cover line thats throwing me. Can you see the line? I can take another pic.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I think you are 7DPO and I am not so sure I can call that an evap.:blush:
> 
> Really? My chart is confusing me a little this month. I think its the high cover line thats throwing me. Can you see the line? I can take another pic.Click to expand...

Please never worry about a coverline; it makes no difference where it is set and TBH, all it is, is a visual for you. It really means jack sh*t in the end, lol. And, it will fluctuate from month to month.:hugs:

Yes, I can see the line, but I am not sure if I see solid color or not. Tell me what you see?


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, I think you are 7DPO and I am not so sure I can call that an evap.:blush:
> 
> Really? My chart is confusing me a little this month. I think its the high cover line thats throwing me. Can you see the line? I can take another pic.Click to expand...
> 
> Please never worry about a coverline; it makes no difference where it is set and TBH, all it is, is a visual for you. It really means jack sh*t in the end, lol. And, it will fluctuate from month to month.:hugs:
> 
> Yes, I can see the line, but I am not sure if I see solid color or not. Tell me what you see?Click to expand...

I just see a very very faint line. Maybe pink and maybe not. It depended on the way i tilted the test tbh. It was more visable on yesterdays test and there was definatley pink when i looked at in outside in the daylight but again very very faint. I seem to get this every month with these tests but i do have quite a stash to get through. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

Wendy: I think you are 7dpo as well...I can't see a line but I pretty much never do...

Is it possible to get a + at 6 or 7 DPO?...I saw someones test in another thread at 5DPO and everyone but me saw a line...I thought they were crazy but now I see the same girls test at 8DPO and now I can see a line there...maybe just luck :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think an early implanter could get a very early BFP.


----------



## Milty

hmm ok


----------



## Milty

do you guys think I could test at 6DPO tomorrow? that just seems sooo early...maybe 8DPO...

You guys know I was 8 weeks when I tested positive with my son...I'm hopeless sometimes


----------



## Milty

weird double posting...


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty, having tested early last month at 7dpo and seen a possible line but then nothing later, I would recommend avoiding stress and heartache and not testing til 9 dpo or later! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Milty, having tested early last month at 7dpo and seen a possible line but then nothing later, I would recommend avoiding stress and heartache and not testing til 9 dpo or later! :hugs:

 , completely agree with bf milty ,tooo much heartache testing early ,I have decided to wait till 12 dpo this month after my false positive last month ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> do you guys think I could test at 6DPO tomorrow? that just seems sooo early...maybe 8DPO...
> 
> You guys know I was 8 weeks when I tested positive with my son...I'm hopeless sometimes

This may sound strange coming from me but if I was you I would wait. I've been getting indent lines and evaps on these ic's for months so I expect nothing else. I only poas originally at 5/6 dpo to shut dh up and then last night to see if I got the same line. Am not poas until friday now when I will be at least 10dpo. X


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm the oddball...I' POAS whenever I feel like it. I did it last night, just to see if I could pull an evap on my new tests.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I'm the oddball...I' POAS whenever I feel like it. I did it last night, just to see if I could pull an evap on my new tests.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

And did you lol?!


----------



## dachsundmom

No.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Ok FF is confusing the heck out of me now :angry: 

I was 4 dpo yesterday and now today I am 3 dpo, it changed my OV date to a day of a neg opk?? I don't get it. help!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I think FF has this one right.


----------



## hugs3409

really?? figures, I was so excited to OV early, ugh. Why would it change? especially due to the CM and pos opk, it has me OV on a neg opk day?? I guess I will never get charting lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, it's bc the previous day's temp is still higher than your other pre-OV temps.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I would have to agree with FF too Hugs. I also let FF decide this month after overriding to the day before - I still disagree with it as it is showing O 2 days after my last pos opk :grr:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm with DM and FF on this one, due to the temps, but either way you are in :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs, ovulation TENDS to occur after the LH surge (although I've had exceptions), so it would be on a day with a negative OPKs. On the two occasions I conceived, it was exactly like this! It is possible to have a positive OPK on ovulation date but that is not the general rule. I agree with FF on this one!


----------



## hugs3409

ok I understand and I knew OV happens after +opk, but why did I have so much pain on my left side that day? It wasn't much fun lol, matter fact, I had a little the next day too, just not as bad. Oh well. time will tell lol. No more soy next cycle lol, it didn't do anything for me :( oh well


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, OV pain doesn't mean it's happening that day.

Some women get the pain as the egg is getting ready to release, some get it as the egg is releasing, and others get it after the fact.


----------



## hugs3409

Oh, I didn't know that. Glad I have you to tell me haha, boy am I dumb haha, so testing right along with you this cycle :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, OV pain doesn't mean it's happening that day.
> 
> Some women get the pain as the egg is getting ready to release, some get it as the egg is releasing, and others get it after the fact.

I get it for two days ,the day before o and the day off o :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Oh, I didn't know that. Glad I have you to tell me haha, boy am I dumb haha, so testing right along with you this cycle :)

What DPO are you starting?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

And I have never once felt any O pain :haha:
Good luck with testing this month ladies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

this month I did cd1-5, last month did 3-7


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry, I meant POAS. LOL


----------



## hugs3409

oh lol, probably way to early again lol. 7dpo maybe? I haven't decided yet. You?


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe 7-8DPO?


----------



## hugs3409

at least now its telling me I have a "high" intercourse score lol, not a "good" one haha


----------



## Butterfly67

Have to admit that I didn't realise about O pain being before O sometimes. Like Junebug I don't think I have really had O pain before although I did have some slight pains this month on the day I got my + but that could just have been wind :haha::haha: 

I've just got 'good' on my intercourse score this month (my free VIP runs out today :cry:) but good is better than not a cat in hell's chance :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't pay a lot of attention to OV pains, bc youjust don't know when OV correlates to it....but, FF gave me a good score too, but since there was no temping, I am going solely off of OPKs.:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke I didn't know you stopped tempting! Any reason? I agree, I don't think O pains tell you much about when it'll actually happen, plus some women don't get any at all!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Brooke I didn't know you stopped tempting! Any reason? I agree, I don't think O pains tell you much about when it'll actually happen, plus some women don't get any at all!

I needed a cycle off from it.:haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Completely understandable!!! :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Butterfly67 said:


> Have to admit that I didn't realise about O pain being before O sometimes. Like Junebug I don't think I have really had O pain before although I did have some slight pains this month on the day I got my + but that could just have been wind :haha::haha:
> 
> I've just got 'good' on my intercourse score this month (my free VIP runs out today :cry:) but good is better than not a cat in hell's chance :thumbup:

I had success on a month that FF rated as good so FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

the directions say you MUST begin testing on Day 5 to get an accurate reading. today is day 6. Do I really need to wait until next cycle??


----------



## Milty

hugs3409 said:


> at least now its telling me I have a "high" intercourse score lol, not a "good" one haha

This is the first month FF has give me a High as well!!

Yeah for us :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Nicker said:


> the directions say you MUST begin testing on Day 5 to get an accurate reading. today is day 6. Do I really need to wait until next cycle??

No you don't have to wait...some girls are still having AF at CD5


----------



## Natsby

I know this is a poas thread, but can we do charts too? Still no temp drop and still bfn. Anyone get a drop when AF arrives rather than before? Mine has always been before up to now, normally cd27 it starts falling.
I am using ultra early test strips so I don´t think there is much chance of it turning pos after 15dpo.


----------



## Butterfly67

OvenBunWanted said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Have to admit that I didn't realise about O pain being before O sometimes. Like Junebug I don't think I have really had O pain before although I did have some slight pains this month on the day I got my + but that could just have been wind :haha::haha:
> 
> I've just got 'good' on my intercourse score this month (my free VIP runs out today :cry:) but good is better than not a cat in hell's chance :thumbup:
> 
> I had success on a month that FF rated as good so FX for you!! :dust:Click to expand...

Aw thanks ovenbun :hugs:



Natsby said:


> I know this is a poas thread, but can we do charts too? Still no temp drop and still bfn. Anyone get a drop when AF arrives rather than before? Mine has always been before up to now, normally cd27 it starts falling.
> I am using ultra early test strips so I don´t think there is much chance of it turning pos after 15dpo.

Nats I often get a temp drop after AF arrives. 2 cycles ago I got to 17dpo with bfn. I did some research and it seems there is a very small chance of getting a BFP after this (5% or so) but I was with you and accepted it would be unlikely. 
:flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Natsby said:


> I know this is a poas thread, but can we do charts too? Still no temp drop and still bfn. Anyone get a drop when AF arrives rather than before? Mine has always been before up to now, normally cd27 it starts falling.
> I am using ultra early test strips so I don´t think there is much chance of it turning pos after 15dpo.

Hi Nats, 

Every month seems to be different for me but on the day when i have a substantial temp drop AF arrives. :wacko:


----------



## Natsby

I´m more worried because I have day 3 bloods booked for the second Dec and I don´t know if this means AF will be late and I should change the date, (if I can.)
I´ll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Wendyk07

Well girls, this is day two of no poas. I am proud of myself that i havent caved in. 

Withdrawal symptoms - Absolutely
Stared at the tests in the bathroom cabinet - Loads
Symptom spotted - A little :blush:
Pissed in a cup - Yip :blush:
POAS - NO :wohoo:

Am not testing until Friday and with my temps being so up and down this month i am not holding out much hope so i may even manage to refrain from the POAS until AF day. :winkwink:


----------



## Wendyk07

Natsby said:


> I´m more worried because I have day 3 bloods booked for the second Dec and I don´t know if this means AF will be late and I should change the date, (if I can.)
> I´ll see what tomorrow brings.

Did you test this morning with FMU hun?


----------



## Natsby

Yes I tested, (don´t know if it was FMU?) it was an early ultra sensitive, and BFN. I am not at all hopeful it will change, but I´d like AF to be sort of on time if it is coming. Never mind I guess it iwll come when it comes.
Well done on not POAS!! impressive!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Yes I tested, (don´t know if it was FMU?) it was an early ultra sensitive, and BFN. I am not at all hopeful it will change, but I´d like AF to be sort of on time if it is coming. Never mind I guess it iwll come when it comes.
> Well done on not POAS!! impressive!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I am so impressed!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nats, can you post a pic of your test, then next time you POAS? IS you doc not set up where you call on CD1? This is how mine works.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS on both counts! :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Natsby said:


> I know this is a poas thread, but can we do charts too? Still no temp drop and still bfn. Anyone get a drop when AF arrives rather than before? Mine has always been before up to now, normally cd27 it starts falling.
> I am using ultra early test strips so I don´t think there is much chance of it turning pos after 15dpo.

Another girl on here not too long ago didn't get her bfp until 18dpo, she thought the same as you, but then one morning, there it was clear as day. fx'd :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Right, I'm off out to lunch to buy my HPT, am determined to get at least one POAS out of this cycle even if it kills me!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

Nats: maybe if you didn't implant until 12DPO...but even then I think it would be rare... I just did a search on FF for + after 15DPO


----------



## Milty

What do you guys think of this
 



Attached Files:







7 DPO FMU Nov 30.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, IDK if I see anything. What do you see? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

nothing...I just rely on you guys to tell me whats there...

DH is POAS pusher..


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> What do you guys think of this

I might see a faint line/shadow there but am unsure and dont see colour. This screen at work is useless. will have a better look when i get home. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I see anything, it's w/o color...


----------



## Natsby

I could post a picture...but only if you are really impressed by white, oh so white! 
My Drs is stupid, you have to book the bloods and then pray AF fits in with that. If I try and change them there is a good chance they won´t have a space. Dumb system!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Right, I'm off out to lunch to buy my HPT, am determined to get at least one POAS out of this cycle even if it kills me!!! :haha::haha:

FXed FXed FXed FXed FXed.....


----------



## keekeesaurus

Milty I'm not sure either....I thought I could but like dmom said I can't see colour :shrug:. I'm crap at lines though :hugs:.

Nats post a pic, it can't be any whiter than mine! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty, this month I am saying stay off the POAS until at least 9dpo! :haha::haha::haha: Not sure if I can see anything or not, tend to get line eye at 7dpo :wacko:

Jax, good luck :thumbup:

nats, can you book 2 appointments on consecutive days and then cancel one?! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, 9dpo? Lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, 9dpo? Lol

:thumbup: No more early POASing! Too much stress going on around here :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay here's my HPT from about an hour ago....
 



Attached Files:







Cheltenham 002.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 32


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh J, blue dye?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

And there is a damned line, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup I see it too!


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, do I really need a pink line test then?

:saywhat: what you on about you two, there is NO line!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

J, if you didn't see anything in the time frame, then it's up to you...but I tell you, I can see a faint something in that pic; but, it could be a blue dye evap.:hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

I can see a blue + as well :)


----------



## Desperado167

Jax me too ,u need to retest in the morning:thumbup: ,I would pee in a cup and then dip the test in the pee ,it stops u from peeing over the test window ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Meeeee tooo fx'd :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax can you take a better picture, a bit closer up?


----------



## Rashaa

Jax, I see a faint +. It looks like mine did when my HSG was around 10. Do an ultrasensitive IP if you can...or even do an LH test [if you are pregnant at any stage, it will light up an ovulation test strip]  FX'ed :dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I see a line! I thought, what's that line there then? But didn't want to say anything because I'm not HPT savvy till someone else said it first :blush:...but yup, there's a line Jax! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, right now I am leaning towards blue dye evap bc of the length of time the test sat before the pic was taken; I am not trying to be a downer, but I want to be upfront with you, too.

Please retest with anything that isn't blue dye and not a digi.:hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

^WSS

I read once that blue dye tests are more prone to false positives and evaps...definitely test again tomorrow with something different. FX for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Why oh why did you choose a blue dye test?!? Most definitely need a FRER! Did you save your cup of FMU?


----------



## Sus09

I haven´t POAS for ages missing that now. I will start OPKs in the weekend:happydance:

Jax, I do see a line, but as they all say it could be an evap, I don´t like blue tests at all, I get them with pink dye, the blue ones confuse me

Nats, I feel your pain, it is the same here with the bloods and doctor, fortunately I did get the right time for my 7 dpo one, guessing 2 weeks in advance when that would be :wacko: a nightmare! as you say crap system!


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, sorry I've been absent, had to minute my Gov's meeting and am now at work using the PC as our's at home as died (must've been me uploading my pic :haha::haha:) - WHY NOW???!!!!!:dohh: DH has taken it to the PC Doc.....

Okay, so I'm a cheapskate buying a blue test, I'm off to get a pink one and will use a cup like you said Desp and will report back in for duty tomorrow morning. 

Dmom, you're not being a downer at all, I love and thank you for being honest :hugs: I'm not seeing anything on that test.....I'll go and get another 

Loads of luv xXx


----------



## peanutpup

hey sus09--me too. I've been in limbo for ages and finally get to use OPK on sunday. On the plus side any twinges or cramps or headaches etc can be ignored bc it is not possible to be anything other than nothing LOL!


----------



## LLbean

Jax I see the darn line too LOL


----------



## peanutpup

Jax I too see a line--noticed something immediately--I had to blink a few times bc thought my eyes were blurry but something for sure. :dust: and fx'd for tomorrow!


----------



## hugs3409

Not for nothing and not saying it isn't or couldn't be an evap, but I have used many blue dyes in different brands, even while I knew I wasn't pregnant and I could NEVER get a false pos on those. Of course not saying it couldn't be done, but for me I couldn't get an evap to save my life lol. 

:dust: for tomorrow, can't wait to see the new pic :)


----------



## Milty

I'm the only loser who can't see anything...I'm very bad at this though so you pretty much can't listen to me. 

When a co worker of mine did IVF a few months ago she was testing several times a day and was very open about it...she went and took a test a lunch and came back in all sad faced to trick everyone and said it's negitive and handed us the test... I looked at it and passed it to the next girl and gave her a hug and said "i'm sorry it will happen next time"...then the next second all the other girls were jumping up and down because they saw the line... :shrug:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I see a line too! I've never had a false positive or evap. Maybe I have super pee? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I'm the only loser who can't see anything...I'm very bad at this though so you pretty much can't listen to me.
> 
> When a co worker of mine did IVF a few months ago she was testing several times a day and was very open about it...she went and took a test a lunch and came back in all sad faced to trick everyone and said it's negitive and handed us the test... I looked at it and passed it to the next girl and gave her a hug and said "i'm sorry it will happen next time"...then the next second all the other girls were jumping up and down because they saw the line... :shrug:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I'm back! I've done a pink line FRER with FMU, dipped in a cup (Despie!!) and no mistaking there is nothing there, no evap, no faint second one, just one pink line and then plain white - no BFP. 

So I just gotta sit it out and wait for the witch.....she'll be here sometime over the weekend no doubt!

Oh God, y'know what this means now? I HAVE to talk to my DH, openly and honestly even if I hear something I don't want to.....I can't keep having cycles like this!!!!:flower:

Not going to be round much at all today, but will try and pop back later xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay, I'm back! I've done a pink line FRER with FMU, dipped in a cup (Despie!!) and no mistaking there is nothing there, no evap, no faint second one, just one pink line and then plain white - no BFP.
> 
> So I just gotta sit it out and wait for the witch.....she'll be here sometime over the weekend no doubt!
> 
> Oh God, y'know what this means now? I HAVE to talk to my DH, openly and honestly even if I hear something I don't want to.....I can't keep having cycles like this!!!!:flower:
> 
> Not going to be round much at all today, but will try and pop back later xXx

Still early for u Hun but big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm back! I've done a pink line FRER with FMU, dipped in a cup (Despie!!) and no mistaking there is nothing there, no evap, no faint second one, just one pink line and then plain white - no BFP.
> 
> So I just gotta sit it out and wait for the witch.....she'll be here sometime over the weekend no doubt!
> 
> Oh God, y'know what this means now? I HAVE to talk to my DH, openly and honestly even if I hear something I don't want to.....I can't keep having cycles like this!!!!:flower:
> 
> Not going to be round much at all today, but will try and pop back later xXx
> 
> Still early for u Hun but big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Despie, but I'm not hopeful......I'd better change my mood! I really need to ask the mods to do a pi**ed off one!!!! xXx


----------



## NorthStar

Jax :hugs: 

IDK if talking to him could be any worse than you have been imagining these past few months, he might even surprise you. But yeah he has to know how much you want a baby, and be supportive of that :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax :hugs:
> 
> IDK if talking to him could be any worse than you have been imagining these past few months, he might even surprise you. But yeah he has to know how much you want a baby, and be supportive of that :hugs:

Northstar, you're so right, I feel so bad at the moment that talking to him is going to be easy, in fact I've txt him already saying I'm having a crap time, fed up with everything and just want a normal family life you, me and our little :baby:. He has said let's get Christmas out of the way, then we'll sort ourselves out, he has made my day :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh that is good news babe.

Just tell him you love him and you really want your own little family together, what you just said is perfect, simple enough for a man to understand. Then, it's up to him to get on board with this, and in the New Year you can start to explore treatment options.

Talking about it can only help :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Oh that is good news babe.
> 
> Just tell him you love him and you really want your own little family together, what you just said is perfect, simple enough for a man to understand. Then, it's up to him to get on board with this, and in the New Year you can start to explore treatment options.
> 
> Talking about it can only help :hugs:

Fanx....glop :cry: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: from me too


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I am so very proud of you for getting the ball rolling! :happydance:

Now, stick to it and make it happen!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning ladies! :xmas3: I have a poas question. Is a digital pg test (using blue dye) more sensitive than you looking to see if there's a second line? Thanks.


----------



## Milty

I don't know I usually don't POAS and I've never used a digital...


----------



## Butterfly67

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Morning ladies! :xmas3: I have a poas question. Is a digital pg test (using blue dye) more sensitive than you looking to see if there's a second line? Thanks.

Not sure Empty, but i do know that it is less emotional, biased, hormonal and more impartial :haha::haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Butterfly67 said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! :xmas3: I have a poas question. Is a digital pg test (using blue dye) more sensitive than you looking to see if there's a second line? Thanks.
> 
> Not sure Empty, but i do know that it is less emotional, biased, hormonal and more impartial :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Absolutely! It's why I got them, I need brutal honesty for me to let things go. It's just when I ejected the test strip there was a faint but definite second line. It was there from the beginning and didn't change. But I didn't know if that happens with all digital test strips. (See, can't let things go!) :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

I don't actually do the POAS hpt thing have never seen the point unless I'm properly late and can get a definitive answer of the test :shrug:

BUT from what I've seen it's what BF said, ie the digital is LESS sensitive so will give you a definitive answer either pregnant or not.

Because the digis are expensive people tend to start testing with ICs and if there is something there, then they graduate to the digi.


----------



## Butterfly67

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! :xmas3: I have a poas question. Is a digital pg test (using blue dye) more sensitive than you looking to see if there's a second line? Thanks.
> 
> Not sure Empty, but i do know that it is less emotional, biased, hormonal and more impartial :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! It's why I got them, I need brutal honesty for me to let things go. It's just when I ejected the test strip there was a faint but definite second line. It was there from the beginning and didn't change. But I didn't know if that happens with all digital test strips. (See, can't let things go!) :blush:Click to expand...

I was actually just reading something yesterday that said there is often a 2nd line when you eject it but you MUST ignore it and only take note of the pg/not pg - sorry hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Butterfly67 said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies! :xmas3: I have a poas question. Is a digital pg test (using blue dye) more sensitive than you looking to see if there's a second line? Thanks.
> 
> Not sure Empty, but i do know that it is less emotional, biased, hormonal and more impartial :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! It's why I got them, I need brutal honesty for me to let things go. It's just when I ejected the test strip there was a faint but definite second line. It was there from the beginning and didn't change. But I didn't know if that happens with all digital test strips. (See, can't let things go!) :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I was actually just reading something yesterday that said there is often a 2nd line when you eject it but you MUST ignore it and only take note of the pg/not pg - sorry hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No, that's okay, I appreciate the info! :flower:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

I just found some info that stated most women will get a second line b/c the strip also detects LH. The author thinks they do this so they can use the same strips for ovulation kits as well. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Never, ever open the digi!  Stare directly at the sun, but do NOT open the digi! You will always see 2 lines, 3 if you are using the UK/Canadian tests with the conception indicator.

The tests pick up LH as well; the reader isn't looking for the number of lines, but for the depth of them.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Soory, cross post, LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Can someone please tell me not to POAS tomorrow - I don't really need to now as I am not going out and I only have 3 tests :grr: but am feeling the urge (as I think I am actually 1dpo later than FF says) :blush:

Or maybe you think that I should lol :haha::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

Butterfly67 said:


> Can someone please tell me not to POAS tomorrow - I don't really need to now as I am not going out and I only have 3 tests :grr: but am feeling the urge (as I think I am actually 1dpo later than FF says) :blush:
> 
> Or maybe you think that I should lol :haha::haha:

Don't poas tomorrow, it's far to early..........saying that I would :winkwink:


----------



## VIKK1

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Can someone please tell me not to POAS tomorrow - I don't really need to now as I am not going out and I only have 3 tests :grr: but am feeling the urge (as I think I am actually 1dpo later than FF says) :blush:
> 
> Or maybe you think that I should lol :haha::haha:

M poas tomorrow and I am coming over to kick your ass ok :growlmad:There's no point and it will only stress u out so don't phucking do it ,is that ok ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd do it, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I wouldn't!!!

I'm the anti-peer, when it comes to HPTs.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'd do it, lol.

We know u would :growlmad:,sure u would piss on a rabbit ,:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

don't do it try and wait it out if you can coming from my experience :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I wouldn't!!!
> 
> I'm the anti-peer, when it comes to HPTs.

:awww::awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd do it, lol.
> 
> We know u would :growlmad:,sure u would piss on a rabbit ,:haha:Click to expand...

Got a spare?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'd do it, lol.
> 
> We know u would :growlmad:,sure u would piss on a rabbit ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Got a spare?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

I nearly threw baby pumpkin out last night ,:growlmad: he decided to go for a stroll in the park at half ten during a storm ,I was in the park in torrential wind and rains looking for him and there he was lying sleeping under a tree as Happy as larry ,he scrabbed me down the face wen I lifted him :growlmad:Bad bunny wabbit ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope:

How did he get out? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> How did he get out? :hugs::hugs:

The winds blew our back gate open and his cage was open at the time so he decided to take advantage of it ,:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry you had to go out in that mess, but I am thankful you realized he was missing.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am sorry you had to go out in that mess, but I am thankful you realized he was missing.:hugs:

Awk bless ,thanks Hun ,he is a bit of a pest sonetimes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK thanks ladies, 4-1 against so I will not be POASing tomorrow lol :haha::haha:

Bad baby pumpkin :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :growlmad::haha::hugs:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OK thanks ladies, 4-1 against so I will not be POASing tomorrow lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Bad baby pumpkin :growlmad::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:He is too but he's so cute it's hard to be angry with him ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I still agree with FF, so for that reason, I will allow no POAS tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I still agree with FF, so for that reason, I will allow no POAS tomorrow. LOL

My problem with FF is that if it is right then from my last + opk it would have taken 48 hours til I O'd :growlmad:

If going by the temps then I get that - my problem with that is that I decided the battery had gone in my thermometer on 26th as the beep was sounding a bit wayward so maybe it was a bit out before that :shrug:

ETA because my pos was at 9am and had faded my midday...


----------



## dachsundmom

M, you can't say 48 hours bc you don't know exactly when you OV...on the other hand, you know your body best and I don't doubt you at all. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, you can't say 48 hours bc you don't know exactly when you OV...on the other hand, you know your body best and I don't doubt you at all. :hugs:

But what I mean is that my last pos OPK was 9am on 22nd Nov and it is saying that I O'd on 24th - but does that mean that it is saying I HAD O'd because I had a temp rise, or that I O'd after the temp was taken which was 7am which is nearly 48 hours lol am confused? :haha::haha::wacko::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, FF picked that day bc it is the dip that was followed by a temp over your pre-OV temps...my guess is you OV late the night of the 23rd or very early on the 24th. I think you OV 36 hours or so after the OPK and that's right on schedule.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, FF picked that day bc it is the dip that was followed by a temp over your pre-OV temps...my guess is you OV late the night of the 23rd or very early on the 24th. I think you OV 36 hours or so after the OPK and that's right on schedule.

Thanks B :thumbup::hugs:, I just messed with the temps to see what would happen if I added 0.2 to the last 3 taken on the dodgy therm and it put me back a day lol :haha::haha::haha: Guess I should put them back as they were though :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

You can keep the temps however you like, lol. :haha::hugs:

I mean, in your case, we are talking about a matter of hours in the difference of OV days, so I don't think it matters too much where your x-hairs are drawn.


----------



## LLbean

My ff changed my ovulation date. For some reason today's temperature changed its mind


----------



## Viking15

Wow, LL you've got amazing amounts of EWCM!


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Wow, LL you've got amazing amounts of EWCM!

I actually still had some recently lol


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

No POAS for me this morning. I did plan to but my temps are kind of telling me that its a waste of time. i would have expected a rise in temp by now(if i read FF charts correctly) if i was PG but mine seem to be a bit samey and dropping by 0.1 of a degree each day. 

Today i just feel like AF is on route so i think i will hold off now until Sunday and see how i feel.

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wendy :hugs::hugs:

Viking, please don't got there with LL's EWCM otherwise we'll get a pic posted!!! :haha::haha:

Butterfly, please tell us you've *not* tested? :hugs::hugs:

xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Spoiler
OMFG, the EWCM pics are back?
:haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Viking, please don't got there with LL's EWCM otherwise we'll get a pic posted!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> xXx

:rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Had my first chrismas night out last night and boy am i feeling it today. Got home after 2am to a child having night terrors(he gets this right before a growth spurt) so i think i have had about 2 hours sleep. I thought the meal was lovely last night but my stomach is in knots now so maybe not that good after all. I think i am to old for nights out on a weekday and god knows how i am going to get through the rest of the day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, are you at work today...can you nap?:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, are you at work today...can you nap?:hugs:

A nap would be good but sadly Friday is a working day for me. My intention was just to close my office door and do very little but that wasnt to be. Everyone wants something today so i had to switch my brain on. 

Derrin is at his grannies today so i am hoping that he is so tired that he has an early bath and bedtime tonight so that i can join him. 

i am a true parrty animal here, NOT. All i wanna do on a Friday night is sleeeeeeep. lol


----------



## Jax41

Hey hun, look on the bright side, at least it's Saturday tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Hey hun, look on the bright side, at least it's Saturday tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Am on call. :cry::cry:

Might put the christmas tree and decorations up though :)


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, look on the bright side, at least it's Saturday tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Am on call. :cry::cry:
> 
> Might put the christmas tree and decorations up though :)Click to expand...

Ugh, bums!

I'm tempted to get mine out too :winkwink: :haha:

Hey, if you had a drink last night wouldn't that affect your temps???? I'm not really one to comment as I don't temp but I've read about it from the girls....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...alcohol can make your temps higher.


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, look on the bright side, at least it's Saturday tomorrow!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Am on call. :cry::cry:
> 
> Might put the christmas tree and decorations up though :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, bums!
> 
> I'm tempted to get mine out too :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Hey, if you had a drink last night wouldn't that affect your temps???? I'm not really one to comment as I don't temp but I've read about it from the girls....Click to expand...


I dont drink hun. Not had a drop since Jan 1st 2009 when we decided to ttc Derrin. My temps this month are quite different from anything in the previous months. They are lower than i expected them to be. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, sometimes your chart looking different is a good thing.


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: you had a drop and alcohol makes them go up, I'm going to leave temping well alone, I don't have a clue what I'm going on about!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Milty

I'm thinking about POAS'ing tomorrow maybe....if my temps stay up


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds good!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty - nice looking chart :winkwink:

Jax - no I did NOT POAS lol :happydance::haha::haha: 
and 
I will let you girls decide if I should POAS tomorrow or wait til Sunday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't count, so no comment. LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I don't count, so no comment. LOL

:haha::haha: yes you do B, although I know your answer so i will add that in even if you don't actually write it lol :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Then consider me as having voted.:haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking...ignore the ladies behind the green curtain (wizard of Oz reference LOL) they LOVED my EWCM pics and they know it! HAHAHAHAHA

Don't worry, not posting any pics


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Viking...ignore the ladies behind the green curtain (wizard of Oz reference LOL) they LOVED my EWCM pics and they know it! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Don't worry, not posting any pics

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK, will be POASing tomorrow then as no votes against :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> OK, will be POASing tomorrow then as no votes against :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Milty

You and me both...


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Viking...ignore the ladies behind the green curtain (wizard of Oz reference LOL) they LOVED my EWCM pics and they know it! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Don't worry, not posting any pics

haha :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> OK, will be POASing tomorrow then as no votes against :haha:

GL i'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> You and me both...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OK, will be POASing tomorrow then as no votes against :haha:
> 
> GL i'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

GL with poas tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty and butterfly ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Vikk1 and Despie, for some reason I am feeling excited about it :wacko::wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## VIKK1

Excited is good :)

I don't know if I'll get logged on tomorrow..............really need an iphone :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

VIKK1 said:


> Excited is good :)
> 
> I don't know if I'll get logged on tomorrow..............really need an iphone :winkwink:

Yes an iPhone is essential for keeping up with BnB and FF lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Well I POASed and BFN as usual. i hope you will forgive me in not posting a pic but I just don't want any false hope right now :flower: I need to start getting my head around moving on with my life :thumbup: 

If there is any kind of faint line (which there isn't :haha:) then it will get darker by the time I POAS again on Monday :thumbup: 

How you doing Milty? :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Well I POASed and BFN as usual. i hope you will forgive me in not posting a pic but I just don't want any false hope right now :flower: I need to start getting my head around moving on with my life :thumbup:
> 
> If there is any kind of faint line (which there isn't :haha:) then it will get darker by the time I POAS again on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> How you doing Milty? :flower:

sorry it's a bfn this morning, still going to keep everyth crossed for you bfly. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Well I POASed and BFN as usual. i hope you will forgive me in not posting a pic but I just don't want any false hope right now :flower: I need to start getting my head around moving on with my life :thumbup:
> 
> If there is any kind of faint line (which there isn't :haha:) then it will get darker by the time I POAS again on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> How you doing Milty? :flower:

Still have hope for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

BF and milty :dust: :hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

dmom did you test today? when will you?? I did, not sure what I see haha. Been looking at too many lately, its hard to tell for my own.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I will tomorrow...can we see the pics?


----------



## hugs3409

ummmm sure they should be dry now, one sec :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I don't think I see anything, quite yet...what do you see, IRL?


----------



## hugs3409

Notta lol


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Well I POASed and BFN as usual. i hope you will forgive me in not posting a pic but I just don't want any false hope right now :flower: I need to start getting my head around moving on with my life :thumbup:
> 
> If there is any kind of faint line (which there isn't :haha:) then it will get darker by the time I POAS again on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> How you doing Milty? :flower:

Mine was negative Im pretty sure...but my chart is interesting so I might test in the morning again


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, your chart is amazing! Could we see the pic bc I fear you couldn't see a line on your own tests.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, your chart is amazing! Could we see the pic bc I fear you couldn't see a line on your own tests.:haha::hugs:

Well I have a pic on my phone....and I'm on my phone but I don't know how to post it


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK how to post off of a phone...


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Well I POASed and BFN as usual. i hope you will forgive me in not posting a pic but I just don't want any false hope right now :flower: I need to start getting my head around moving on with my life :thumbup:
> 
> If there is any kind of faint line (which there isn't :haha:) then it will get darker by the time I POAS again on Monday :thumbup:
> 
> How you doing Milty? :flower:
> 
> Mine was negative Im pretty sure...but my chart is interesting so I might test in the morning againClick to expand...

Ooh yes, Milts, your chart is looking rather nice :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> IDK how to post off of a phone...

me neither lol :nope::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, your chart looks damn good too!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, your chart looks damn good too!

LOL thanks but my back-up thermometer is now making :wacko: noises too which is annoying as I have probably used it only a dozen times so it may stop working on the next few days (or god forbid be misleading me!:haha::haha:)


----------



## Desperado167

Milty hugs and butterfly :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

M, have you done the water test?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, have you done the water test?

What's that then there test then? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, have you done the water test?
> 
> What's that then there test then? :wacko:Click to expand...

Take the temp of room temp water with both of your BBTs and see what you get.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, have you done the water test?
> 
> What's that then there test then? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Take the temp of room temp water with both of your BBTs and see what you get.Click to expand...

OK, back in a bit... :coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok well that didn't work as they both turned themselves off without taking any kind of temp - maybe they have to have something solid round them so they know they have to work iykwim? :wacko:

Anyway, the bad news is that the one I stopped using (the proper bbt that I had been using for 6 months or so) said 36.55 and the other one (backup boots 1dp one) said 36.8 :wacko: :grr: :grr:

So I don't know if i can rely on either of them! :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...can you go to the store and get a replacement for the trusted BBT...the same brand?


----------



## Desperado167

I lost my bbt so ordered one online then I found one in the medicine cupboard ,then my new one came and yesterday my dd found the one I lost :dohh:So I now have three ,:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...can you go to the store and get a replacement for the trusted BBT...the same brand?

The proper bbt I got from Amazon but tbh I don't think it is worth getting another as I really think this is my last month. It would be good if ONE of them could last another 5 days though :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> I lost my bbt so ordered one online then I found one in the medicine cupboard ,then my new one came and yesterday my dd found the one I lost :dohh:So I now have three ,:haha:

:rofl: :rofl:

Well I also found one at my aunt's house when I was clearing out but that one is completely dead so I also have 3 - none of which appear to work properly :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, why do you think this is the last cycle? Is T talking about getting a GF again?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, why do you think this is the last cycle? Is T talking about getting a GF again?

Well I think he is always on the lookout tbh :haha: but he hasn't said anything about continuing in dec and this last one was kind of an added bonus! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, why do you think this is the last cycle? Is T talking about getting a GF again?
> 
> Well I think he is always on the lookout tbh :haha: but he hasn't said anything about continuing in dec and this last one was kind of an added bonus! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Maybe he's waiting to hear the results of this cycle.


----------



## Butterfly67

Fair point, and there is the fact he is living it up in Vegas this week :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Fair point, and there is the fact he is living it up in Vegas this week :haha:

Oh well, hell! :haha::hugs: Stop always thinking the worst!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/99C7FA2A-orig-1.jpg

Here's one for you...the girls on my other forum page convinced me to test...damn peer pressure, LOL.

7DPO, BFN...might test tomorrow, might wait until Monday now.


----------



## Butterfly67

You are right lol :rofl:

Damn these tests, I always think I see a line!

But, this time I can say it's too early  :haha::haha::haha:
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

p.s. that foreign test looks like it says embarrassed/not embarrassed!! :blush: :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Milty

ok Dmom I can't tell of course....


Here is mine:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO FMU Dec 3.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Milty

that test must be for me...


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty..I see a shadow of something, but IDK about color.


----------



## LLbean

I think I do too but the brightness blinds me a bit lol


----------



## Milty

my LP is only 12 days so it's not like I have a long wait to find out...most likely it's negitive...I have been TTC for so long I would be shocked if I got a positive...Not that it would be bad don't get me wrong I'm still hopeful...

That being said my chart is different than usually and temps are still going up...if they are still up tomorrow now that will be really interesting because I'm always dropping by 11DPO and sometimes 10DPO which is today...I'm also usually have AF symptons by now but they havn't started yet...so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Milty

sorry I'm bad at taking pics


----------



## LLbean

Milty your chart does look quite promising!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/58ad4f3e.jpg

Milty, this is darkened and saturated.


----------



## Milty

I usually have more dips in it than what I've had this month...but I can honestly say I don't really feel like i'm PG and I feel like I should know....

That being said I am very excited about my chart because the last two months I've been on DHEA and I can really tell in how my charts are changing and I'm O'ing earlier too...so all in all I think it's a good thing..

The only thing that worries me is now my cycles are only 25 days but my LP is the usually 12 so I guess it's ok...


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/58ad4f3e.jpg
> 
> Milty, this is darkened and saturated.

umm I don't see anything ...am I supposed to?

I swear you guys must think I'm blind but my eye doc says I have 20/20 and I read just fine


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/58ad4f3e.jpg
> 
> Milty, this is darkened and saturated.
> 
> umm I don't see anything ...am I supposed to?
> 
> I swear you guys must think I'm blind but my eye doc says I have 20/20 and I read just fineClick to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I still see a little something.:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you need a pee stick that gives the answer in Braille.:xmas13::hugs:


((If you are stalking, I am not insulting anyone.)):flower:


----------



## Milty

maybe I should write to them and demand they make something available...


----------



## Milty

oh wait I just realized what you just said...you actually do see something?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I do...but, I suffer from a terrible case of line eye, so we need someone else to jump in, here...:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

someone besides me and who is not even realated to me just in case! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Well I see a faint something there


----------



## Milty

I guess I should know tomorrow morning then eh


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: well I'm not sure because I am on my phone so I can't really see but it all sounds very hopeful :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

Well i made it ti 12dpo so i testged this morning. There is a line there but one minute i think there is colour and the next i dont. Its dry now but if i stared at it any longer than i did i would have been cross-eyed for the day. I actually expected a temp dip this morning base on the way they have been going and the fact that i seem to have had an LP of anything from 12-14 days but its gone up a little. 

Sorry about the pics. Its was 6am. I will poas a little later but i think i will leave the frer and cbd until Tuesday if no AF.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 18









2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Wendy not sure about this one if I can see it but I'm the world's worst line spotter, having said that your chart looks promsing so FX for you.


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well i made it ti 12dpo so i testged this morning. There is a line there but one minute i think there is colour and the next i dont. Its dry now but if i stared at it any longer than i did i would have been cross-eyed for the day. I actually expected a temp dip this morning base on the way they have been going and the fact that i seem to have had an LP of anything from 12-14 days but its gone up a little.
> 
> Sorry about the pics. Its was 6am. I will poas a little later but i think i will leave the frer and cbd until Tuesday if no AF.

Wendy i can see a line and looks pinkish mine were like this so i really hope it gets darker :hugs:x


----------



## dachsundmom

The line doesn't look grey to me, so I think it's promising.:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls.

Just pee'd on a frer. Will upload pics in a tic. I think I think I think
It might be pink pink pink.


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Wendyk07

The frer. It does look pink to me irl albeit very very faint.
 



Attached Files:







frer1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 18









frer2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Wendyk07

and another. Sorry they are a bit dark. My phone doesnt do so well when there is no natural light.
 



Attached Files:







frer3.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hugs3409

OMG girlie, I think you done it :haha: that look awesome. congrats!!!!

Here I am at 8dpo, had a small bit of spotting and cramping yesterday, but for about 1/2 hour and notta. So now I am looking at last month, where that happened around 8dpo, then got AF a few days later and I am looking at July where I was spotting after BM and I was PG. Will know if a few days one way or another. Here is my pics from this morning. My eyes are tired :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I think you did it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Hugs, I see a little something.:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Wendy, I totally see that line! That is fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Milty

well I got nada this morning and I have a bit of a temp drop so I think I'm out...

FF says I'm "Possibly Triphasic" which is weird since I had a drop...:shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> OMG girlie, I think you done it :haha: that look awesome. congrats!!!!
> 
> Here I am at 8dpo, had a small bit of spotting and cramping yesterday, but for about 1/2 hour and notta. So now I am looking at last month, where that happened around 8dpo, then got AF a few days later and I am looking at July where I was spotting after BM and I was PG. Will know if a few days one way or another. Here is my pics from this morning. My eyes are tired :haha:
> View attachment 306717
> View attachment 306718


I'm seeing a line on the blue test hun. Praying it gets darker. :flower:


----------



## hugs3409

really?? cause I don't see much lol, but like I said my eyes are tired :( 
where is your test B:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Wendy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happy and healthy nine months xxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

and because I know you will ask Dmom here is my pic
 



Attached Files:







11DPO FMU Dec 4.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Wendy so maybe that IC wasn't an evap eh! GL and i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Congrats Wendy!!! :headspin::bunny:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats Wendy!

And FX for you hugs!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, is your test dry?


Hugs....maybe tomorrow.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

umm I took the pic after about 15 min...so somewhat dry


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, FF is giving you a possibly triphasic bc your dip isn't lower than your last temp dip...if that makes sense.


----------



## Milty

Yes it does...I just don't like seeing it because I'm afraid it will give me false hope...


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this the first triphasic chart you've had?


----------



## Milty

Well since using FF yes for sure...I used to temp on paper beleive it or not and I didn't even know about triphasic back then so I really only know about the last 7 cycles


----------



## hugs3409

awww come one B, someone got you to POAS yesterday, why not today. Its only a stick lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...TBH, all of the 8DPO tests I have seen, that end up positive, are afternoon/evening tests. If I wait until tomorrow, at least it's accurate and I can move on. Granted, IDK exactly how many DPO I am, I took a guess at it.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, FF gave me a triphasic chart last cycle and I think Jodie had one as well, a few cycles ago.

I am not saying it isn't a good sign, but please take it with a grain of salt.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I know what you mean...


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendy I totally see that line :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hugs :coffee: :hugs::hugs:

B :coffee: :haha: :hugs:

No testing for me today but I will test tomorrow even though I really know this month that I am not PG :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Bloody FF and it's symptom spotting :nope: that's why I won't pay for VIP, I don't need that kind of mocking from a software package :haha:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Yay Wendy!! I totally see a line!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy that line is clear as day!

Hugs I think I see one in the blue test....keep testing!

Milty....we need a dry tests lol

Viking :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Milty

ok here is dry
 



Attached Files:







11DPO FMU Dec 4 dry.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 18


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I am not seeing anything on that one.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

me neither :(


----------



## Wendyk07

Milty said:


> ok here is dry

Sorry hun, i'm not seeing anything there. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Yeah well not too sure Santa is giving me my present this year, have so me light but red bleeding just now, will see if it stops or not, but if not, really confused with cycle and my chart. Ugh I am sad :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, light flow or spotting?


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> Yeah well not too sure Santa is giving me my present this year, have so me light but red bleeding just now, will see if it stops or not, but if not, really confused with cycle and my chart. Ugh I am sad :(

:hug: :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Yeah well not too sure Santa is giving me my present this year, have so me light but red bleeding just now, will see if it stops or not, but if not, really confused with cycle and my chart. Ugh I am sad :(

At 8dpo that could be IB Hun. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I figured it was a BFN


----------



## Sus09

Wendy Congratulations:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I see a clear line on your Frer
Praying for a very sticky one now :flower: it will be darker tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

kinda in between 
and what if it's really 10 d p o instead of 8 d p o what do you think about that?


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> kinda in between
> and what if it's really 10 d p o instead of 8 d p o what do you think about that?

I think it's still too early for AF.


----------



## hugs3409

I hope so, never had IB so not sure. I hope it is and its snuggling nice and deep lol, if it is IB how long could/should it last?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, IDK for sure...everything I have read says about one day, but I am sure there are exceptions.


----------



## hugs3409

K Ty its more like light orangy spotting now, so hopefully will go away. Thanks girls


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hugs, I was doing research on how long that bleeding should be and everything I found said between one to two day and it's light. FX'd for you that it is IB. :flower:

Dmom, you doxies are just tooooo cute. :xmas8:


----------



## dachsundmom

These aren't mine, LOL.

Porkchop will surface soon.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Oh, ok! I'm in surch a good/hyper mood simply b/c I'm not feeling so sick! YAY for being able to breathe... :happydance::xmas8:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

They are cute! Love the new avatar:thumbup:

I'll have to post a pic of mine sometime


----------



## Rashaa

WENDY !!!!! FX'ed for a sticky bean! I see the line :D :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks all, I wasn't home to research it myself. It is practically gone now, but I was freaking out when I saw it. I figured it was too early to, but I guess you never know lol. Tests are still bfn, will try in the morning. I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

WENDY!!! Congratulations!! :happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck hugs for today ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

GL Hugs lets see those two beautiful lines :dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK so I thought I had better post my BFN test for today so went and had some brekkie before taking the photo and it looks like it has turned into an evap - not sure if you can see it on here.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, don't think I can see it on the photo! :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm, don't think I can see it on the photo! :haha:

I see a line if i darker down the pic hun. I think you should POAS again so that we can rule out evap. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, don't think I can see it on the photo! :haha:
> 
> I see a line if i darker down the pic hun. I think you should POAS again so that we can rule out evap. :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> OK so I thought I had better post my BFN test for today so went and had some brekkie before taking the photo and it looks like it has turned into an evap - not sure if you can see it on here.
> 
> View attachment 307296

i can see a line too! I would do another test and if that gives another line then do a frer. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart xx:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hugs any news hunni? xx


----------



## hugs3409

Here is this morning :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I see a line on the IC :hugs:

AFM what I see I am sure is an evap - it only appeared an hour later. I only have 1 IC left so I will use that weds (or maybe tomorrow if I can't hold out :haha:) but thanks ladies I don't think it is a real line :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hugs I see a line on the IC :hugs:
> 
> AFM what I see I am sure is an evap - it only appeared an hour later. I only have 1 IC left so I will use that weds (or maybe tomorrow if I can't hold out :haha:) but thanks ladies I don't think it is a real line :hugs::hugs::hugs:

i know what your saying and makes total sense i felt the same way too! But don't give up hope ok Mrs :hugs::hugs: Are you ttc again next cycle? xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> Here is this morning :wacko:
> View attachment 307331
> View attachment 307332

hugs i think i see a line on both your tests but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DB2FF87A-orig-1.jpg

Here is my BFN to contribute! LOL


----------



## alleysm

FRER - I used FRER in august and it responded with a hcg 8 - just an fyi for everyone.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs I see a line on the IC :hugs:
> 
> AFM what I see I am sure is an evap - it only appeared an hour later. I only have 1 IC left so I will use that weds (or maybe tomorrow if I can't hold out :haha:) but thanks ladies I don't think it is a real line :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i know what your saying and makes total sense i felt the same way too! But don't give up hope ok Mrs :hugs::hugs: Are you ttc again next cycle? xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs::hugs::hugs: - not sure about next month yet :wacko::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

B :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, that one matches mine from last week! Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DB2FF87A-orig-1.jpg
> 
> Here is my BFN to contribute! LOL

I can't see it very well Brooke but i think you do that on purpose haha! Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Here is this morning :wacko:
> View attachment 307331
> View attachment 307332

I'm sure i see something on both hun. How do they look irl?


----------



## hugs3409

its still hard to tell for me. I swear I can see it on both. I see a line, then I don't, ugh. And of course it probably has no correlation to this, but around 12:30 last night I got sick bigtime ugh I hate that lol

on the other hand any bleeding I had yesterday is totally gone, no trace of it at all lol :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

I agree :blush:



Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DB2FF87A-orig-1.jpg
> 
> Here is my BFN to contribute! LOL
> 
> I can't see it very well Brooke but i think you do that on purpose haha! Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/DB2FF87A-orig-1-1.jpg

Does this make my BFN easier to see? LOL


----------



## hugs3409

no but on a nice white piece of toilet paper it might :haha: cause even though you don't want to hear it, I might see sumpin :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

The test is already in the trash, lol. We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Hugs, I see something on your test, but I just don't know if it has color.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The test is already in the trash, lol. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Hugs, I see something on your test, but I just don't know if it has color.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

I just took 2 more for the heck of it. Here they are :) fx'd everything for both of us, all of us :)
:dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hugs and dmom - lots of :dust: and best of luck.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I still see a shadow.


----------



## hugs3409

maybe I have shit eyes then lol, cause I am not seeing much, like I said before, sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.

and wierd you don't usually say that unless you really see it lol. hmmmmm will keep testing :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I have found that we'll see more in the pic, than you might see, IRL...I just can't decide on color, but it might be a good start.:thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Despie - I love your avatar!! I love Buddy! When's Elf on this year, anyway??


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Despie - I love your avatar!! I love Buddy! When's Elf on this year, anyway??

I've already watched it 5 times! :happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

mee toooo :) my son plays Buddy on the escalator at the mall lol


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> mee toooo :) my son plays Buddy on the escalator at the mall lol

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

I've not seen it :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> I've not seen it :blush:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hugs...I think I see something on your FRER


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> I've not seen it :blush:

Me neither Butterfly!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen it :blush:
> 
> Me neither Butterfly!Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg you haven't seen Elf :growlmad:,u haven't lived then :haha:Mr despie is in it hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning/afternoon ladies! :hugs:
Been out of town since last Wednesday afternoon, back at work now. Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen it :blush:
> 
> Me neither Butterfly!Click to expand...

Or me :(


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Omg you haven't seen Elf :growlmad:,u haven't lived then :haha:Mr despie is in it hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:

Nah, not seen and that picture looks mad despie! You seriously saying your DH was in it?


----------



## LLbean

Hi jb!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So excited for you ladies testing now and in the next few days!!! I'm here rooting for you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen it :blush:
> 
> Me neither Butterfly!Click to expand...
> 
> Or me :(Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:

I can't beat up on a pregnant woman.:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Omg you haven't seen Elf :growlmad:,u haven't lived then :haha:Mr despie is in it hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg you haven't seen Elf :growlmad:,u haven't lived then :haha:Mr despie is in it hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nah, not seen and that picture looks mad despie! You seriously saying your DH was in it?Click to expand...

Nah but he just looks like the pic of the elf in my avator :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen it :blush:
> 
> Me neither Butterfly!Click to expand...
> 
> Or me :(Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:
> 
> I can't beat up on a pregnant woman.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

I can :grr::grr:,which one is it jb wendy or conina :haha::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy!:growlmad::hugs:

That where is she ,:growlmad::devil::ninja::grr::grr::finger:


----------



## Butterfly67

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Will try and find it in the Xmas listings lol :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Will try and find it in the Xmas listings lol :thumbup:

U better :growlmad::haha:And we want a full report just in case u are telling porkies and u didn't actually watch it :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Morning/afternoon ladies! :hugs:
> Been out of town since last Wednesday afternoon, back at work now. Hope everyone is doing well!!!

:hi: 

How are you keeping hun? cant believe you are 18 weeks already. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Elf was a great movie. Normally I hate kids movies, but I really liked Elf :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I've not seen it :blush:
> 
> Me neither Butterfly!Click to expand...
> 
> Or me :(Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:
> 
> I can't beat up on a pregnant woman.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Its downloading now, i got DH on the case. :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Will try and find it in the Xmas listings lol :thumbup:
> 
> U better :growlmad::haha:And we want a full report just in case u are telling porkies and u didn't actually watch it :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes Sir/Madam! :xmas21::xmas12:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy!:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> That where is she ,:growlmad::devil::ninja::grr::grr::finger:Click to expand...

Boo!


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the best Xmas movie ever!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm going to make a consious effort to start christmas shopping tomorrow. I emailed everyone telling them that if they dont give me a list by tonight that they are getting socks. 

I hate christmas shopping. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> I'm going to make a consious effort to start christmas shopping tomorrow. I emailed everyone telling them that if they dont give me a list by tonight that they are getting socks.
> 
> I hate christmas shopping. :(

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy!:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> Rite where is she ,:growlmad::devil::ninja::grr::grr::finger:Click to expand...
> 
> Boo!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

We have more bloody snow. Took me 2 hours to get to work this morning and it it keeps up it will take me just as long to get home. Arrrrrrghhhh!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't bought one gift yet.:nope: I think DD is getting a new iPhone for her bday, but other than that, I haven't thought of anything.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, snow (says she who has none and doesn't need to get anywhere - oh, until Thursday that is :dohh:) 

:xmas8::xmas8::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8::xmas5::xmas5:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I haven't bought one gift yet.:nope: I think DD is getting a new iPhone for her bday, but other than that, I haven't thought of anything.:wacko:

ditto :dohh:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> I haven't bought one gift yet.:nope: I think DD is getting a new iPhone for her bday, but other than that, I haven't thought of anything.:wacko:

I hate it. i dont mind if i know what i am going for but busy shops +toddler+ frazzelled mum = disaster..
.
When is DD's bday?


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay, snow (says she who has none and doesn't need to get anywhere - oh, until Thursday that is :dohh:)
> 
> :xmas8::xmas8::xmas7::xmas8::xmas8::xmas5::xmas5:

I'll send it down coz i want rid. lol


----------



## dachsundmom

DD will be 15 on Dec. 19.


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg you haven't seen Elf :growlmad:,u haven't lived then :haha:Mr despie is in it hee hee ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nah, not seen and that picture looks mad despie! You seriously saying your DH was in it?Click to expand...
> 
> Nah but he just looks like the pic of the elf in my avator :haha:Click to expand...

OOps :dohh:!!! :haha: x


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> DD will be 15 on Dec. 19.

Gives you 10 days to think of and buy all her christmas pressies. I'm sure she'll have a long list for you. lol

I always wanted a Dec25th baby after reading all the lovely stories in the boxing day paper. Not now though. I am struggling with Derrin being November. I suppose when he is old enough he can tell me what he wants for his birthday and write his letter to santa the very next day. :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendyk07 said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning/afternoon ladies! :hugs:
> Been out of town since last Wednesday afternoon, back at work now. Hope everyone is doing well!!!
> 
> :hi:
> 
> How are you keeping hun? cant believe you are 18 weeks already. :thumbup:Click to expand...

ACK you have a +HPT!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: CONGRATS HUN!!!!

Been good, 19 weeks tomorrow. And anatomy scan too. Nervous and excited all at once...


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, DD gave us a four-page, typed list, complete with sizes, item #s, and price.:nope::haha:

I told her to narrow it down to 5 items and hope for 1 of them.:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy try online shopping, MUCH easier with a toddler :thumbup: I used to hate it too, but now that I do it from the comfort of my own home it's much better.

I LOVE snow!!! We hardly get any though in southern Ontario, was so excited to be up north for my clinic last week, there were tons! :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG Brooke too funny! At least you have options :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Wendy try online shopping, MUCH easier with a toddler :thumbup: I used to hate it too, but now that I do it from the comfort of my own home it's much better.
> 
> I LOVE snow!!! We hardly get any though in southern Ontario, was so excited to be up north for my clinic last week, there were tons! :cloud9:

I think i will hit amazon tomorrow while Derrin trashes the house. LOL

I used to love snow until i got trapped in my car for 8 hours last year trying to get home. I never want a repeat of that. 

x


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, DD gave us a four-page, typed list, complete with sizes, item #s, and price.:nope::haha:
> 
> I told her to narrow it down to 5 items and hope for 1 of them.:winkwink:

WOW! only the 4 pages eh? lol :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, can't you do a joint B'day/Christmas pressy thing, or is DD tired of that one?!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, can't you do a joint B'day/Christmas pressy thing, or is DD tired of that one?!! :haha:

I have always tried to avoid that one bc I didn't want her to feel shorted for her bday, but this year....I might do it.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I gave my son the toys r us big book this year and I swear he circled everything in it but the girlie stuff lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, can't you do a joint B'day/Christmas pressy thing, or is DD tired of that one?!! :haha:
> 
> I have always tried to avoid that one bc I didn't want her to feel shorted for her bday, but this year....I might do it.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hmm, yea I can understand that....


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> I think i will hit amazon tomorrow while Derrin trashes the house. LOL
> 
> I used to love snow until i got trapped in my car for 8 hours last year trying to get home. I never want a repeat of that.
> 
> x

I remember that day Wendy, it was like that Day After Tomorrow movie, I walked home from work in the city, everyone was walking, there were no trains or buses, I spent the whole time thanking god I don't live in East Kilbride or anywhere like that :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> I gave my son the toys r us big book this year and I swear he circled everything in it but the girlie stuff lol

Am not loving toysRus thi year. They have very little for Derrins age. Had a huge choice of fisher price stuff last year but i have walked around two different stores and there is very little that i can get him. Well apart from the battery powered car that santa is definately bringing him. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> I think i will hit amazon tomorrow while Derrin trashes the house. LOL
> 
> I used to love snow until i got trapped in my car for 8 hours last year trying to get home. I never want a repeat of that.
> 
> x
> 
> I remember that day Wendy, it was like that Day After Tomorrow movie, I walked home from work in the city, everyone was walking, there were no trains or buses, I spent the whole time thanking god I don't live in East Kilbride or anywhere like that :haha:Click to expand...

I'm in Newton Mearns so not that far from EK. I should never have tried to get to work in the first place. :)


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> I gave my son the toys r us big book this year and I swear he circled everything in it but the girlie stuff lol
> 
> Am not loving toysRus thi year. They have very little for Derrins age. Had a huge choice of fisher price stuff last year but i have walked around two different stores and there is very little that i can get him. Well apart from the battery powered car that santa is definately bringing him. :)Click to expand...

May I suggest you look for someone who sells Discovery Toys? There must be someone close by and if not maybe you should take it up. My sister did for years and it was great because they are all educational toys. Discovery Toys

Always hated Toys R Us


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, have you looked at any of the Vtech toys? DD loved them when she was 2-3yo.


----------



## Butterfly67

If anyone is doing their shopping on Amazon in the UK or US can I please ask that you have a quick read of the last item on my blog?! :haha::haha::winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep anywhere at higher altitude is snowier, Wendy please leave work now, because it's been snowing for a while now and you need to get home safely!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yep anywhere at higher altitude is snowier, Wendy please leave work now, because it's been snowing for a while now and you need to get home safely!

I agree with n.s Wendy :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> If anyone is doing their shopping on Amazon in the UK or US can I please ask that you have a quick read of the last item on my blog?! :haha::haha::winkwink: :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> If anyone is doing their shopping on Amazon in the UK or US can I please ask that you have a quick read of the last item on my blog?! :haha::haha::winkwink: :hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

Thought you might like that link :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, have you looked at any of the Vtech toys? DD loved them when she was 2-3yo.

He has a lot of the vtech stuff already so theres nto much on there website that i could get him. :hugs:

I might try hamleys. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, have you tried Playmobil?

https://www.playmobil.com/index.html

Thsi stuff is not cheap, but it lasts a lifetime...DD still plays with her stuff every now and again and what's nice...you can add to it every year.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs: congrats on your BFP! FXed for a super sticky bean!


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Yep anywhere at higher altitude is snowier, Wendy please leave work now, because it's been snowing for a while now and you need to get home safely!

:hugs:

Left at 3:50pm and thats me just in the door. The roads are bad and its to drop well below freezing over night. :nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, have you tried Playmobil?
> 
> https://www.playmobil.com/index.html
> 
> Thsi stuff is not cheap, but it lasts a lifetime...DD still plays with her stuff every now and again and what's nice...you can add to it every year.

Thanks hun. There are a few things on there i know he will love. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> I gave my son the toys r us big book this year and I swear he circled everything in it but the girlie stuff lol
> 
> Am not loving toysRus thi year. They have very little for Derrins age. Had a huge choice of fisher price stuff last year but i have walked around two different stores and there is very little that i can get him. Well apart from the battery powered car that santa is definately bringing him. :)Click to expand...
> 
> May I suggest you look for someone who sells Discovery Toys? There must be someone close by and if not maybe you should take it up. My sister did for years and it was great because they are all educational toys. Discovery Toys
> 
> Always hated Toys R UsClick to expand...

Will have a good search for a UK supplier. Thanks hun. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Wendy, you need snow days! That sounds horrible, stay safe!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yes stay safe wendy, you're KU now! :hugs:
I hate snow when I have to drive anywhere. I just turn into a big girl.


----------



## NorthStar

Glad you finally got home safe Wendy, I'm staying put, I work from home a lot so I'm pretty lucky when it snows I jsut stay home.

I saw the temps are dropping tonight, so please if you need to take a day off or whatever tomorrow, forecast is for a thaw wednesday.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, have you tried Playmobil?
> 
> https://www.playmobil.com/index.html
> 
> Thsi stuff is not cheap, but it lasts a lifetime...DD still plays with her stuff every now and again and what's nice...you can add to it every year.
> 
> Thanks hun. There are a few things on there i know he will love. :hugs:Click to expand...

Leapfrog is another good one. Hope still plays with the musical toys she has from them. :)


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA peer pressure is a bitch!...let the madness of POAS begin LOL

Yeah I did today and of course nothing
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I can see a line or my eyesight is messed up :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I can see a line or my eyesight is messed up :hugs:

I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here!!!


----------



## LLbean

nahhhh...it's line eyes ladies LOL


----------



## LLbean

I think I see what you are saying in the picture but IRL it's nothing but maybe the indentation or something. Even took it apart ... I will do one in the AM with FMU just to see


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup:

is that for the testing tomorrow or do you also see a line? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> is that for the testing tomorrow or do you also see a line? LOLClick to expand...

both:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> is that for the testing tomorrow or do you also see a line? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> both:haha:Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/3729E09F-orig-1.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

I still see a shadow:happydance::happydance::happydance: :dust:

I also posted a "BETTER" pic on my other thread for you B


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, it's a sign of real love that I will comment on anything over there, LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/3729E09F-orig-1.jpg

I see something there!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

awwwww TY, I think :haha:

At least I am not the only one :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's just a dye pool....lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> It's just a dye pool....lol

yeah yeah...test tomorrow!


----------



## hugs3409

^^WSS^^


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course, LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Dye pool lol :haha: whatever it is I see it! :hugs:


----------



## sadie

i came to stalk, and like what I have seen!

Congrats *wendy!!*

And i see lines on two other tests, for sure. i will be back tomorrow!


----------



## crystal443

I'm stalking too!!! Dmom that test looks great and I can see colour:happydance::happydance: I'll check back tomorrow :)

Congrats Wendy!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/3729E09F-orig-1.jpg


Ooooo theres something there. Dye pool my ar$e. LOL

Cant wait till today's test. :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA peer pressure is a bitch!...let the madness of POAS begin LOL
> 
> Yeah I did today and of course nothing

Am with the girls. Theres something there on the pic. Could be just a shadow though. Everything crossed for you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Going to POAS this morning and see if i get darker lines. Fingers crossed. :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

fx'd just did mine, but waiting to see. Not so liking my temp dip today, but it seems I am having them alot and I know I don't sleep well. fx'd AF don't show, but getting nervous about it :(


----------



## hugs3409

ok so here are mine


----------



## hugs3409

and frer


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/51B2C68C-orig.jpg

10DPO...you girls know my personal rule, LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't see because it's not in focus :grr: :grr: but from what you say I guess you don't see anything :hugs:

Won't be on much today as my broadband is off whilst I switch suppliers plus I am going into lurk mode as I think AF is coming today or tomorrow :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to start temping again int he morning for AF.


----------



## Sus09

Positive OPK or almost positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0747.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0748.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Back at cha!

Sus, looks very close :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:wacko: Butterfly I thought so,I think the next one will be positive... and we are both poorly :sad2::sad2::sad2: that is going to be a big effort to dtd today.


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if you girls can see this, but I got my first real FR evap, LOL...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am going to start temping again int he morning for AF.

Is that temping or mainfesting?:winkwink:

I can't see nuffink on that FRER :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> I can't see because it's not in focus :grr: :grr: but from what you say I guess you don't see anything :hugs:
> 
> Won't be on much today as my broadband is off whilst I switch suppliers plus I am going into lurk mode as I think AF is coming today or tomorrow :nope:

Bums Butterfly :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 308073
> 
> 
> IDK if you girls can see this, but I got my first real FR evap, LOL...

Are you sure it's an evap hun? Especially with a possible line yesterday. Am on my phone so can't really see today's ic or your frer hun.


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 308073
> 
> 
> IDK if you girls can see this, but I got my first real FR evap, LOL...

DM,
At 8dpo, I thought I got an evap as well. The line was SO thin and you couldn't see ANY color. It didn't show up on a photo so I never posted it. 

However at 9dpo, it was a line. Faint. But it was a line.

Fingers crossed. Wendy's right - this could be a great sign.

I can't wait to hear that you're "up the duff."


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I wish you are temping this cycle! My FXed for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Evap might be better in this pic...it's about 2 hours later, but this is how it looked from the beginning, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

If you click on the pic, it gets bigger...I can't use Photobucket on my work computer.


----------



## Butterfly67

Looks like a line to me! :wacko::shrug::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

And looking at your chart :winkwink: it could be possible that you are 9dpo which would be the right sort of line for that timing?


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 308073
> 
> 
> IDK if you girls can see this, but I got my first real FR evap, LOL...

seriously, i can see a line when i blow it up. i hope it's the start of something...


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, what makes you say it's an evap?


----------



## dachsundmom

When the test was developing, the test line went bright white and kinda hung there...when I took the first pic, the whitish line was still there...it just looked weird.:wacko::haha:

I took the second pic in the window, to make it a little brighter.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am anywhere from 8-10DPO...10 is what FF gave me after my 1st positive OPK, but I am not sure if I agree with the effer...LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke with todays IC test that has two lines on it and your FRER with another 2 lines on it i think you might be up the duff my friend :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> When the test was developing, the test line went bright white and kinda hung there...when I took the first pic, the whitish line was still there...it just looked weird.:wacko::haha:
> 
> I took the second pic in the window, to make it a little brighter.

well, time will tell. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll just wait for tomorrow...can't say I'm too hopeful, but you never know, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> We'll just wait for tomorrow...can't say I'm too hopeful, but you never know, LOL

you just never know my love i really hope it develops into something fantastic :hugs: what an awesome christmas present that would be :winkwink: xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Butterfly67 said:


> And looking at your chart :winkwink: it could be possible that you are 9dpo which would be the right sort of line for that timing?

I agree with Butterfly, I see a line and at 8-9DPO, this is what mine have looked like! I really don't think this is an evap hun :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for something good tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Now ladies, this is how my OPKS have done in the last 24 hours, can I call it a positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0749.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

The bottom two tests are close enough in my book, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well maybe I will get a full positive in the next hours,
Anyway, time for sexy time just in case!


----------



## NorthStar

Sus if you have a short surge then I guess you have to man up and DTD, the last 2 opks look close to positive.

DM sorry for the BFN, you know how much I want to see 2 proper lines there, but I can't :cry:


----------



## Sus09

Well I took a clearblue digi and it gave me a smiley face, I did try to dtd but my mand had performance issues... again:cry: anyway giving him a rest and then try again later. Yes, my surges are quite short so hopefully we will manage to dtd today.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, the man has salmonella; I am not sure it's a performance issue. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke... hmmm, I see that line my friend


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Brooke... hmmm, I see that line my friend

((sigh)) It's just an evap...:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus09 said:


> Well I took a clearblue digi and it gave me a smiley face, I did try to dtd but my mand had performance issues... again:cry: anyway giving him a rest and then try again later. Yes, my surges are quite short so hopefully we will manage to dtd today.

Set the alarm a little earlier and jump his bones before you go to work, when he least expects it :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Northstar I will do that,
Or get all my gear ready to seduce him, he always gets axiety performance at O time, so I will have to suprise him!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sus I stopped telling DH when O time was. Avoided the whole performance issue!


----------



## NorthStar

I did get all inspired by Despie and bought a basque and stockings, but so far I can't actually be arsed putting it on, still nice thought.


----------



## Sus09

June, I have tried that one but he wants to know!
However I think next cycle I am going to lie to him and tell him I Ovd earlier, he will probably be more relaxed.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup that's what I had to do... A little white lie for a good cause :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well then it is what it is... here is my experiment today...big fat nothing LOL
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13









photo.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, you have the same thing I do...the indent line and then a white shadown thing next to it. The FR is failing us.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, you have the same thing I do...the indent line and then a white shadown thing next to it. The FR is failing us.:growlmad::hugs:

not failing me...just telling the truth BFN LOL:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Liz, you have the same thing I do...the indent line and then a white shadown thing next to it. The FR is failing us.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> not failing me...just telling the truth BFN LOL:haha:Click to expand...

Well, your test doesn't look any different than mine...so mine is a BFN too.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Liz, you have the same thing I do...the indent line and then a white shadown thing next to it. The FR is failing us.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> not failing me...just telling the truth BFN LOL:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your test doesn't look any different than mine...so mine is a BFN too.:thumbup:Click to expand...

OK I will leave you with that one...:shhh:but I do see a line in yours and not mine :p


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas14:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I did get all inspired by Despie and bought a basque and stockings, but so far I can't actually be arsed putting it on, still nice thought.

:growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I did get all inspired by Despie and bought a basque and stockings, but so far I can't actually be arsed putting it on, still nice thought.
> 
> :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble:Click to expand...

LOL sorry T!!!!

I promise I'll break out the basque before Xmas :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I did get all inspired by Despie and bought a basque and stockings, but so far I can't actually be arsed putting it on, still nice thought.
> 
> :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sorry T!!!!
> 
> I promise I'll break out the basque before Xmas :winkwink:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

quick question maybe someone can answer...

when they talk about bad blue dye test does that include EPT?


----------



## Sewergrrl

Yes, EPTs are blue dye.


----------



## Milty

so I should not trust it?


----------



## sumatwsimit

milty stop speaking in riddles and get that test up on here :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I took it apart because the case caused glare...thats when I saw this...
 



Attached Files:







13DPO Dec 6.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sumatwsimit

Milty said:


> I took it apart because the case caused glare...thats when I saw this...

i'm no expert milty but that looks like a line to me - clear as day. i've never used the blue ones so can't comment any further but there's a line lovely :happydance: it's a very sharp line too (not like a blurry evap)

you best get testing on another in a few hrs. it's looking very promising, i hope it's the real deal for u :thumbup: i'm excited for you, best of luck.


----------



## sumatwsimit

it is definitely blue in colour too :) x


----------



## Milty

That was my last test and it's the middle of the night...if I go get one in the morning I will waste fmu....


----------



## Sewergrrl

I've never had an evap with any test, regardless of dye color/brand, but many ladies here have had issues with blue dye.

That looks like a nice blue line to me! I'm not trying to deflate your possible excitement, but I personally I wouldn't trust any test I had to take apart to see the result.


----------



## Sewergrrl

Milty said:


> That was my last test and it's the middle of the night...if I go get one in the morning I will waste fmu....

You can pee in a cup and save it for your test. :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

I know this will sound dumb but ...I'm confused and I'm not sure of what I should do


----------



## Milty

Sewergrrl said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> That was my last test and it's the middle of the night...if I go get one in the morning I will waste fmu....
> 
> You can pee in a cup and save it for your test. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I didn't know I could do that...thanks


----------



## Sewergrrl

Milty said:


> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> That was my last test and it's the middle of the night...if I go get one in the morning I will waste fmu....
> 
> You can pee in a cup and save it for your test. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't know I could do that...thanksClick to expand...

Some IC test instructions state that room temp urine should be used. Who can wait that long unless you have to go buy tests? :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sewergrrl said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sewergrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> That was my last test and it's the middle of the night...if I go get one in the morning I will waste fmu....
> 
> You can pee in a cup and save it for your test. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I didn't know I could do that...thanksClick to expand...
> 
> Some IC test instructions state that room temp urine should be used. Who can wait that long unless you have to go buy tests? :haha:Click to expand...

no, i never wait for the pee to stop steaming. i'm an instant dipper i'm afraid. :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> I know this will sound dumb but ...I'm confused and I'm not sure of what I should do

Milty, you need Dmom to cast her expert eyes over this one, she'll give you a definitive answer. Good luck hun!!!:flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

LL - i dont see anything but a shadow on the last frer but its still early yet. :hugs:

Looking forward to Milty's and Dmoms tests today. :D

:dust:


----------



## hugs3409

I think I might be out :( same temp as yesterday, though I have NEVER had that happen. what are the odds. maybe my battery is no good again? I am also keeping in mind that I didn't get a pos hpt on my last pregnancy until the day AFTER AF was due. Here is my test, though I had a cup of tea last night and its not as strong as it normally is. I will do another later, but for now.....


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> I think I might be out :( same temp as yesterday, though I have NEVER had that happen. what are the odds. maybe my battery is no good again? I am also keeping in mind that I didn't get a pos hpt on my last pregnancy until the day AFTER AF was due. Here is my test, though I had a cup of tea last night and its not as strong as it normally is. I will do another later, but for now.....
> View attachment 308481

Hi Hun, 

My temps were quite a bit different this cycle and i thought i had no chance. 
I see a little something on the bottom pick. :) I am not a lover of the IC's at all. Mine are still very very faint when the frers are getting darker and the CBD says "pregnant" so please bear in mind that these tests are cheap for a reason and dont get to disheartened hun.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, blue dye tests, in theory, aren't evil...you just have to read them correctly. 

This means, in the time frame, the line needs to be visible in the case, as thick as the control line, and not off center. And, you should definitely see obvious blue color.

Since you have pulled the test apart, I can't say one way or the other; what did you see while the test was intact?

Yes, you can save the pee...HCG has a half-life of 12 hours, I believe.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, do you see color?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FDE94438-orig-1.jpg

I will do a FR in a few, but I really don't see a reason to at all.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FDE94438-orig-1.jpg
> 
> I will do a FR in a few, but I really don't see a reason to at all.

Who needs a reason to POAS? LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FDE94438-orig-1.jpg
> 
> I will do a FR in a few, but I really don't see a reason to at all.

Its too blurry. is there anything there irl?


----------



## hugs3409

its very hard i swear i see something just not sure what. will try again before I leave today and see. fmu was not as strong this morning.

why you taking such blurry pics now??? take a clear one. I see a nice line though :thumbup:

question on temping though. the past few days I have pushed the button on thermometer and stuck it right in my mouth without waiting for it to be ready. Do you think that might be why temp is reading so low? or is that just a smoke dream lol


----------



## Butterfly67

B, are you doing this on purpose lol? :haha::haha: :grr::grr::grr::grr:

Hugs, sorry hon I can't see anything :hugs::hugs:

Milty, :test: again

Sumat, your pee steams??:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

DMom, I have stopped work to sit here and refresh the page again and again to see what you're going to post.....fingers crossed!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/E0B7F7AD-orig.jpg

This one is done...LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I really don't think that what you are describing will affect your temp like that, but anything is possible.


----------



## Butterfly67

B, one minute I see a line and the next I don't so I think I am going to retire from line-spotting duties :haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

The pics are bad bc I am using my phone...the camera cord is at work.


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/E0B7F7AD-orig.jpg
> 
> This one is done...LOL

Am seeing nothing. :( Have to check it on my phone because photobucket is blocked here and the pic in tiny but i am seeing nothing. :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I totally agree with you.


----------



## hugs3409

Ok just curious, cause I just laid here for the last hour doing nothing, actually dosed back off. Just woke to my alarm and got a 97.91m and adjusted it to 5am, and got 97.51, do I adjust it or leave it? gonna try to test again :)


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> Ok just curious, cause I just laid here for the last hour doing nothing, actually dosed back off. Just woke to my alarm and got a 97.91m and adjusted it to 5am, and got 97.51, do I adjust it or leave it? gonna try to test again :)

Hmm, not sure hugs but maybe just discard the temp for today and try not to stress! :hugs::hugs:

Right, cd1 for me, will know on Friday if I am in for Dec or not....


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Ok just curious, cause I just laid here for the last hour doing nothing, actually dosed back off. Just woke to my alarm and got a 97.91m and adjusted it to 5am, and got 97.51, do I adjust it or leave it? gonna try to test again :)
> 
> Hmm, not sure hugs but maybe just discard the temp for today and try not to stress! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Right, cd1 for me, will know on Friday if I am in for Dec or not....Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Fingers and everything crossed that you are in for December hun.


----------



## dachsundmom

M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You'd better not leave me, one way or the other...but, we do always have Google.:haha:

Hugs, I always adjust, but I am not sure that it really matters one way or the other.


----------



## sadie

why do i think i see faint faint lines?


----------



## hugs3409

thanks I adjusted it, I feel better, but in the long run your right it may not matter. 

so I did another test. I see it, but hard to see color or not. Here it is, I am out of FRER will go get some this morning and test later in the morning/day if not diluted lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I am not sure that I see anything except those stupid shadow lines, that every IC seems to have.:wacko:

Have you considered putting down the BBT after you get your x-hairs? :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You'd better not leave me, one way or the other...but, we do always have Google.:haha:

Not leaving you B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, I am not sure that I see anything except those stupid shadow lines, that every IC seems to have.:wacko:
> 
> Have you considered putting down the BBT after you get your x-hairs? :hugs:

I agree, I think that if I am in next month I will be stepping away from the bbt after the x-hairs :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, have everything Xed that you in for December!!!:thumbup:

Hugs, sorry I'm not seeing anything :hugs:

Dmom, :hugs: I'm not seeing anything either but......is your HPT resting on the loo seat???!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

no I haven't but I could lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm sorry I can't see any lines but then I never do so that doesn't mean anything lol. 

BF really hope you're in for December :hugs: FXed honey!

Milty :hugs: and FXed for your next test sweetie.

I didn't even get a chance to post an OPK, it was -ve, -ve then +ve then -ve in a very short space of time. I'm ov'ing earlier than ever :shrug:.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/C15513F7-orig-1.jpg

Cycle is officially done, LOL


----------



## Milty

Well it was negitive so I'm pretty confused I think I will call my doc...


----------



## Milty

here is the test
 



Attached Files:







14DPO Dec 7.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, what has you confused?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm at 14DPO and I've never gone past a LP of 12...FF thought I did once but I had been sick and it just had my O wrong....my O is pretty clear this month so:shrug:

My EPT test has a blue line that I can see which is unusual for me but not the first response...


----------



## Milty

I guess what I'm saying is at 14DPO it should be obvious it is not like I'm testing early


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I can see a line on the EPT, but what has me concerned is that I can only see blue on the edges of the + sign, not entirely through the whole thing. Typically, that means blue dye evap. I could be way wrong.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I guess what I'm saying is at 14DPO it should be obvious it is not like I'm testing early

I do agree with this bc your xhairs are definitely in the right spot; on the other hand, I am not sure if your doc will do anyting besides test you, since you are technically only 2 days late.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I guess I'm being a bit of a baby...it is just in my combined total of probablly more than 7 years charting my LP has never been anything but 12 ...and I have none of my usuall AF signs


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I guess I'm being a bit of a baby...it is just in my combined total of probablly more than 7 years charting my LP has never been anything but 12 ...and I have none of my usuall AF signs

No, you're not being a baby and I would be thinking the same thing if the roles are reversed; I'm just not sure a doc will do much besides have you POAS..you could ask for a blood test. My doc would do it, if I asked.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok, can I call mine done too? LOL

Did two because my FMU was VERY diluted
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## dachsundmom

You can call yours done, if you like; but, I can remember YOU telling ME, several times, about not getting a BFP until 13-14DPO.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

umm maybe I've gone crazy but LL I see a shadow on both test


----------



## LLbean

LOL there is a shadow in pics...I swear it must be an indentation then

OH Brooke...I shall wait then...sigh... LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I am very impressed that you could see that, LOL


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> ok, can I call mine done too? LOL
> 
> Did two because my FMU was VERY diluted

Did you take them apart? I am seeing something but it looks like a shadow.


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, I am very impressed that you could see that, LOL

Hey I was impressed...I still can't see lines on my test when in the case..only when out

I think I have a blind spot:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Milty, I am very impressed that you could see that, LOL
> 
> Hey I was impressed...I still can't see lines on my test when in the case..only when out
> 
> I think I have a blind spot:haha:Click to expand...

Actually, I have the same one.:haha::hugs: Just don't take anything you see on a blue dye, unless some other test confirms it.


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> ok, can I call mine done too? LOL
> 
> Did two because my FMU was VERY diluted

hun are you sure you can't see two lines? because i think i can :thumbup: :hugs:x


----------



## NorthStar

As usual I don't see any lines :haha:

But, I'd just like to add that it is awesome to have Ov out the way so I can STOP peeing on a stick, I have a new found appreciation of just being able to go to the toilet without organising a chemistry experiment :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL NS, yes in general I agree, but part of me misses the whole POAS experience :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: you will have to find another diversion JB


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm sure soon enough I'll be too busy to miss it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean I can clearly see a line on your first test :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

My tests are now practically BFN's. I guess it's another cp for me. Am devestated. Just waiting on the inevitable now. :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My tests are now practically BFN's. I guess it's another cp for me. Am devestated. Just waiting on the inevitable now. :(

Sh!t Wendy, I'm so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> My tests are now practically BFN's. I guess it's another cp for me. Am devestated. Just waiting on the inevitable now. :(

Oh no Wendy :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## hugs3409

sorry wendy :hugs: 

I think me too with my nasty nasty dip today. in my defense temps outside dropped overnight I was hot at one point and was blanketless for hours. I dunno, no AF though. What do you think?


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## NorthStar

Sorry for the BFN hugs.

My order of OPKs for next cycle has just arrived. I think we are out anyway due to timing but I want to keep monitoring my cycle. 

Still have 24 pregnancy tests left from the pack from start of year - wonder how long before these things expire :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Wendy, NO!:cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> sorry wendy :hugs:
> 
> I think me too with my nasty nasty dip today. in my defense temps outside dropped overnight I was hot at one point and was blanketless for hours. I dunno, no AF though. What do you think?

I think it's time to put the sticks down for a little while.:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wendy, that's really sad. sorry :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Wendy :(


----------



## Jodes2011

Bloody hell Wendy i'm so sorry hunni and i completely get where your coming from :hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs2: Wendy :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

:cry::cry:Wendy am so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

So sorry to hear that Wendy :hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if you guys can see this; the top test is my BFN and the bottom test is the BFP that my diet Coke got this morning. FML.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

ok so we know the dye works.

We all must DRINK MORE COKE :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl: Diet Coke Rules!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

That diet Coke was terribly diluted with melted ice...I was taking the glass downstairs, and figured WTH...give it a shot. And damn if it didn't turn out to be pregnant.


----------



## Jax41

:haha::haha: have you tried it with a Vodka tonic then???:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, that will be the next drink I try! LOL


----------



## Jax41

Rock on!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I never drink the Diet stuff though, only the full sugar :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

B, just thought, I can almost hear your stick shouting John McEnroe style 'you cannot be serious'!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

N said he heard me downstairs cursing and was afraid to ask what was wrong. He thought he had done something, besides try and kill me with a raw chicken.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:rofl:

Congrats diet coke! :haha:


----------



## googly

Oh Wendy... how cruel... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

:nope::nope:Well the witch took my Christmas present away :( She rode into town on her broom and visited me only a few hours into my day today. I am disgusted :cry::cry::cry:
Good luck to the rest of you. 

B can't see anything in that pic, too small and you made it so we cant make it bigger :wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

So all you experts out there, mix me up a concoction that I can take this month that may help OV sooner and/or help CM and/or help catch the egg or whatever, I have no idea, but soy alone. So I don't want to go mixing things I don't know about. I am going to the store soon and can pick up whatever needed. thx

and being that I am dumb lol, I need to know how much to take and when to start and stop taking it :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> So all you experts out there, mix me up a concoction that I can take this month that may help OV sooner and/or help CM and/or help catch the egg or whatever, I have no idea, but soy alone. So I don't want to go mixing things I don't know about. I am going to the store soon and can pick up whatever needed. thx
> 
> and being that I am dumb lol, I need to know how much to take and when to start and stop taking it :thumbup:

The fertilaid brought my o forward by nearly a week and give me loads cm and energy ,but I know it's not suited to everyone but I love it :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

I could use a bit more energy, lol, Its worth a shot. Soy isn't doing anything for me. And I don't seem to get much CM, maybe that is why we are failing. I dunno. 

I don't know about clomid, plus reading out there, seems to be more harm then good and my doc will probably tell me I don't need it lol. I also read about vitex?? any experience with that? Thanks Despie, I will look into it. How do you take it? start and stop and how much?


----------



## hugs3409

you got some long cycles lol. So it brought OV earlier, but does the LP lengthen, and your cycle stays the same? or what?


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> you got some long cycles lol. So it brought OV earlier, but does the LP lengthen, and your cycle stays the same? or what?

Yes my lp is basically the same ,I take one in the morning and one at lunch time ,no more as they have ginseng in them and they give u extra energy and keep me awake if taken after five :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Do you take it all cycle or just a certain amount of time? Stop if you become prego?


----------



## Sewergrrl

On no, Wendy...I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> Do you take it all cycle or just a certain amount of time? Stop if you become prego?

Yes u take it the whole cycle and stop if u become pregnant :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks I will try and locate it, I can't find it locally, only a product called fertile blend, not sure if its the same, I am going to compare, only bad part is, I won't be able to start it tomorrow at cd2, do you think that will be an issue? Also being that it gives you energy have you lost any weight on it? 

If I can't get it locally and have to order it, do you think it would be ok to start it when it comes in, probably a week or it won't have the same affect? Should I take soy for the first few days then take that? does your hubby take it?

sorry so many ?'s


----------



## Desperado167

I got really excited this morning as instead of going to the last page I went to page three and wooly was on it :cry::cry::cry::cry:I miss her so much :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

She is missed, very much.


----------



## NorthStar

ITA, I wish she'd come back :cry:


----------



## hugs3409

Where is she? Why isn't she here anymore ?


----------



## NorthStar

We don't know, but we miss her a lot :cry:


----------



## hugs3409

how I see maybe her life got busy for a little bit and she will be back before the holidays when things will slow down again


----------



## Desperado167

Hugs I would wait and take it at the start of a new cycle and no my oh takes macca and I take the fertilaid ,I love it and sm sure the extra energy is good for burning off calories :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!


----------



## Desperado167

Conina said:


> ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

omg my hubby don't need maca lol, he is horny enough :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!

:cry: oh no I missed it!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!
> 
> :cry: oh no I missed it!Click to expand...

Can u not watch it on catch up tv?xx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!
> 
> :cry: oh no I missed it!Click to expand...
> 
> Can u not watch it on catch up tv?xxClick to expand...

Yeah I'll have to check :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Conina said:
> 
> 
> ALERT!!! UK ladies - Elf on Channel 4 at 5!!
> 
> :cry: oh no I missed it!Click to expand...

Butterfly, I missed it too :dohh::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay my lodger recorded elf! :happydance::happydance:

Gonna watch it now :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay my lodger recorded elf! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gonna watch it now :thumbup:

It's the best ,so so funny ,enjoy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Well we had our early scan today and everything seems to be going fine. Saw the little heartbeat flickering away and measuring at 8 weeks + 4 so just about perfect !! :cloud9::cloud9:

We also (ironically enough) got our date for our first "proper" appointment in the hospital today - it's for next Thurs so the scan may have been a waste of money!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> Well we had our early scan today and everything seems to be going fine. Saw the little heartbeat flickering away and measuring at 8 weeks + 4 so just about perfect !! :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> We also (ironically enough) got our date for our first "proper" appointment in the hospital today - it's for next Thurs so the scan may have been a waste of money!!

Great news Conina :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

So pleased for you conina! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Fab news conina ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ah wow Conina!! Lovely news!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Ladies....

popping in to spread :hug: and cheer. I hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the holidays.

I have my HSG tomorrow to confirm the surgery was a success (If my lack of crazy AF is evidence enough, it was more than a success) and already bought a new stash of OPK's and HPT's! Getting ready to get things started up again, and can't wait!


Spoiler
Since the fibroid was taken out...OMG what a difference in my period. I actually didn't even finish a small box of tampons (18 count)! AND my cycle went from having to change things (one tampon, and two pads for backup) every hour, to something much much MUCH LESS! No wonder we couldn't get a sticky bean to stay!!! Oh and the AF went from 7 days to 3 Holy Smokes!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Great news! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Rashaa so glad to hear procedure went well and you're feeling fit and healthy again :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Fab news Rashaa, so good to know that there's been such an improvement already


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: for Rashaa!!!


----------



## LLbean

Conina... wonderful!
Rasha that's great!


----------



## Desperado167

Great news rassha :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Rashaa :hugs: and :happydance:!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Rashaa said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> popping in to spread :hug: and cheer. I hope everyone is doing well and getting ready for the holidays.
> 
> I have my HSG tomorrow to confirm the surgery was a success (If my lack of crazy AF is evidence enough, it was more than a success) and already bought a new stash of OPK's and HPT's! Getting ready to get things started up again, and can't wait!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Since the fibroid was taken out...OMG what a difference in my period. I actually didn't even finish a small box of tampons (18 count)! AND my cycle went from having to change things (one tampon, and two pads for backup) every hour, to something much much MUCH LESS! No wonder we couldn't get a sticky bean to stay!!! Oh and the AF went from 7 days to 3 Holy Smokes!

all good rasha. looks like you're bouncing back and ready to rock and roll again. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Rashaa, roll on that BFP now!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup: Rashaa!


----------



## googly

So it's squinter... but.... I think I see something? :shrug: It's actually a bit clearer IRL. I guess will have to see what tomorrow brings...

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l547/jorrox/poas010.jpghttps://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l547/jorrox/poas010-inv.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Omg googly ,I can see it on my iPad as clear as day ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Googly I can see a line if I tilt! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I don't need to tilt :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I _always_ have to tilt lol :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I _always_ have to tilt lol :haha:.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Its definitely clearer if i tilt... straight on, not so much!


----------



## Viking15

:yipee:I see it! Oh, how exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm a tilter too but I see it :haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

p.s. googly, just looked at your chart and I reckon 10dpo which would explain the faint line - looks perfect for that :dance::yipee:


----------



## crystal443

Googly..I can see it!!!!!! No tilting or anything:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

GOOGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://www.photopox.com/Images/Congratulations/Congrats5Fmc2DHT5FSmiley5B15D.gif


----------



## Indigo77

OMFG Googly!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats Googly :thumbup::happydance:

And Sumat as well??? :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Congrats Googly we are having a good December Testing month so far woohoo!!!!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs: I won't record a bfp until you give me the go ahead :thumbup:x


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Googly!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congratulations GOOGLY!!! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## googly

Hi guys, thanks for all your messages! Here's today's update... looking positive hopefully :) :)

https://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l547/jorrox/poas2001.jpg


----------



## sumatwsimit

fantastic googly :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah I told you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## googly

I tell you what - there's still nothing much on the ICs :shrug: not much more than something that looks like an evap anyway. Interesting...


----------



## sumatwsimit

googly said:


> I tell you what - there's still nothing much on the ICs :shrug: not much more than something that looks like an evap anyway. Interesting...

googly, you are exactly right. i've just been through the same thing with the icheapies. they are supposed to be more sensitive but they hardly show anything. lots of people have said exactly the same - don't worry about those. :hugs:


----------



## googly

sumatwsimit said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> I tell you what - there's still nothing much on the ICs :shrug: not much more than something that looks like an evap anyway. Interesting...
> 
> googly, you are exactly right. i've just been through the same thing with the icheapies. they are supposed to be more sensitive but they hardly show anything. lots of people have said exactly the same - don't worry about those. :hugs:Click to expand...

Same really? Yeah I'm not too worries about it but wow, I'm glad I had the FRERs - wouldn't want to rely on the ICs!

I guess the one thing you can say is, there's probably enough of a shadow that you would 'investigate' it with another brand. So not *completely* useless...


----------



## googly

And P.S. - don't know if I said it on the other thread, but CONGRATs to you too sumat!! Here's to sticky ones eh? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

way to go Googly!!!! looking GREAT!!!


----------



## Sus09

OMG Googly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hehe thanks gals... yes lets hope so Sus! I don't want to take anything for granted these first few days/weeks, but I'm trying to ignore the nervousness! What will be will be... if nothing else this is a fantastic sign that sperm is at least meeting egg (howwww much time have I spent wondering whether that's even happening!)


----------



## Sus09

It is natural to be cautious, and I am praying for a very very sticky one for you,
but as you say... the sperm is meeting the egg:happydance:

I am really happy for you, You and Suma have made my weekend!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## googly

Aww thanks doll! Hope you join us soon!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Congrats Suma and Googly!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Googly and Suma!!! Congrats!!!!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Conina

Suma too?? How did I miss that one???


----------



## LLbean

before you get too excited these are OPKs LOL

so...are we there yet? One was from last night and the other from this morning
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## googly

That looks like a super +ve test LL! :thumbup: get to it dude! :sex::sex:


----------



## dachsundmom

In my world, you are there...but, I am a little concerned bc the line is only truly positive on part of it.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Looks good LL! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

B could it be the angle? the glare is a pain on those LOL.....Target brand BTW


----------



## dachsundmom

It could be the angle, but your temps are right for OV, so I think this is it.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> It could be the angle, but your temps are right for OV, so I think this is it.:thumbup:

I had to remove my temp from Sunday...it was almost a fever and FF got all confused with it...LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope:

will do another OPK in a bit and see if it is clearer


----------



## Desperado167

Go go go Elizabeth ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA with him and me sick...not much go go going LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

hey but my immune system is down while sick...wouldn't that just be peachy HAHAHA


----------



## Butterfly67

JIASC?! :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> JIASC?! :haha::haha:

ok...Im sick so being slow here...but what does that stand for?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jizz in a soft cup.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Jizz in a soft cup.

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: the problem is not me, but him... so the soft cup would not do it hehehe

well here it is...guess while coughing and sneezing we have to get busy tonight!:haha::xmas8::xmas4:
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs::hugs: Good luck LL!! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal go look at my journal please? I wonder if your fs has told you about supplements and how long


----------



## crystal443

Hi LL, went to your journal :) This will be your last natural cycle for 9 months because you are going to get your sticky bean/beans in January:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

crystal443 said:


> Hi LL, went to your journal :) This will be your last natural cycle for 9 months because you are going to get your sticky bean/beans in January:hugs::hugs:

as the saying goes...from your lips to God's ears!!! :winkwink:


----------



## brooke1993

wow I just joined tonight came across this and read almost every page and wow thanks for the info and the laughs and the sharing :) Merry Christmas


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks and welcome to our group!:flower:


----------



## Conina

Can I just say to all my BnB girls...


HAPPY CHRISTMAS!![COLOR="lime"][COLOR="Red"]![/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Christmas!

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRqnZRE697CeGruwMdx10hyN92Lc78y-rR7EZssA9q8KTshtEOw


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jizz in a soft cup.
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: the problem is not me, but him... so the soft cup would not do it hehehe
> 
> well here it is...guess while coughing and sneezing we have to get busy tonight!:haha::xmas8::xmas4:Click to expand...

Holy Hell LL, I thought that was a +HPT then!!!!! God, I need to go to bed it's tooooooooo late for me :sleep: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jizz in a soft cup.
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: the problem is not me, but him... so the soft cup would not do it hehehe
> 
> well here it is...guess while coughing and sneezing we have to get busy tonight!:haha::xmas8::xmas4:Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Hell LL, I thought that was a +HPT then!!!!! God, I need to go to bed it's tooooooooo late for me :sleep: xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Well I did say right away it was an OPK LOL


----------



## hugs3409

What do we think ladies? I have not been temping as much, been so busy and waking different times that I have fallen off the wagon, maybe that is a good thing lol.


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> What do we think ladies? I have not been temping as much, been so busy and waking different times that I have fallen off the wagon, maybe that is a good thing lol.
> View attachment 315942

hmmm maybe that will be full on by tonight!!!! I foresee some Xmas eve/day BDing for you!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, that's very close!


----------



## hugs3409

I will check when I get home. Got some in last night, Santa might be tired but Mrs clause needs him lol


----------



## hugs3409

Only bad part is with coughing android sneezing I feel like it's coming back out instead of staying in lol


----------



## Desperado167

hugs3409 said:


> Only bad part is with coughing android sneezing I feel like it's coming back out instead of staying in lol

Get the cups in :haha:


----------



## hugs3409

lol despie right, I do still have them, however I think I only have a few left now, the cat had fun with them lol, hence not mailing them and I totally appologize for not telling you about that. I been super super busy, I have not even been on here much at all.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes hugs we haven't seen you for a bit! Merry Xmas everyone! &#127876;&#127877;


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Desperado167

Hugs don't worry about it ,Merry Xmas everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Merry Christmas Everyone!!! Well yesterday around 10am I got the near positive opk, then the rest of the day it was negative. 10am this morning, this is what I got. I guess my morning wee is better then the afternoon lol,


----------



## hugs3409

so I was positive yesterday lol, today I am SUPER positive lol. Hope everyone had a nice christmas :)


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> so I was positive yesterday lol, today I am SUPER positive lol. Hope everyone had a nice christmas :)
> View attachment 316513

go get 'em!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Keep going hugs :sex::sex::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Girls I have just landed from Spain today and as AF had not arrived, I was 5 days late, I took a test and I got this... What do you think girls? I had a very faint line... 
I either ovulated much later than what I thought, or if I am PG is an ectopic cos it is so faint...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0756.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0759.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Girls I have just landed from Spain today and as AF had not arrived, I was 5 days late, I took a test and I got this... What do you think girls? I had a very faint line...
> I either ovulated much later than what I thought, or if I am PG is an ectopic cos it is so faint...

thats certainly a positive gorgeous. How many dpo are you? :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus i just noticed your 20dpo do you have any other tests you could use? From your chart its hard to guess when you ovulated because you didn't temp but you had a positive opk on Day 14 so i would guess you ovulated on Day 15 :shrug: Everyone is different with their tests hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

In theory 20 dpo but as i did not temp this cycle I think I might have ovulated very late, 
adn I was ill at the time as my normal ovulation...


----------



## Sus09

I had ICs and thy did not pick anything, I have just done another FRER and se what comes out out that. 
We will also test in the morning to compare


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> In theory 20 dpo but as i did not temp this cycle I think I might have ovulated very late,
> adn I was ill at the time as my normal ovulation...

well its possible because you've had EWCM after cycle day 15 :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

ok I replied before looking at the chart LOL...lets see...how long are your cycles normally?

I think you are fine honestly. Believe me I completely understand your concern, but go get the blood done and monitored. That is the only way you can know for sure


----------



## Jodes2011

I wonder if you ovulated on Day 22?


----------



## LLbean

you also could have ovulated twice this month Sus...anything is possible. Don't fret. Go see your Doctor and see what they say


----------



## Sus09

I do think I ovlulaed later, as I had lots of EWCM after my first OPK, i did not do another one, I had more EWCM after day 22 I just did not record it on the chart.

I will test again tomorrow morning, and I will phone the private clinic to schedulle a scan and bloods, My OH thinkgs that we should find out quicker rather than later. 
So I am not confirming anything until I know what is going on... with my past I would rather be very cautious!


----------



## Sus09

Thank you girls, 
I know I should be happy, but I am in panic at the moment... Did not even expect a bfp to be honest,
My OH is over the moon but I am just terrified!


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> I do think I ovlulaed later, as I had lots of EWCM after my first OPK, i did not do another one, I had more EWCM after day 22 I just did not record it on the chart.
> 
> I will test again tomorrow morning, and I will phone the private clinic to schedulle a scan and bloods, My OH thinkgs that we should find out quicker rather than later.
> So I am not confirming anything until I know what is going on... with my past I would rather be very cautious!

if you had so much EWCM then you probably were ovulating :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I won't celebrate for you until you say we can :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> I do think I ovlulaed later, as I had lots of EWCM after my first OPK, i did not do another one, I had more EWCM after day 22 I just did not record it on the chart.
> 
> I will test again tomorrow morning, and I will phone the private clinic to schedulle a scan and bloods, My OH thinkgs that we should find out quicker rather than later.
> So I am not confirming anything until I know what is going on... with my past I would rather be very cautious!

Absolutely agree with you :hugs: Sounds like you did ovulate later then :shrug: I agree go for bloodwork.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Thank you girls,
> I know I should be happy, but I am in panic at the moment... Did not even expect a bfp to be honest,
> My OH is over the moon but I am just terrified!

I know what you mean but if you ovulated later then its looking good sus because that would make you around 10/11/12dpo :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thank you jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

it's so quiet around here


----------



## Sus09

Well enough about me, I am getting boring now:haha::haha::blush:

How has everyone been? How was Christmas? I have missed you all loads:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Well enough about me, I am getting boring now:haha::haha::blush:
> 
> How has everyone been? How was Christmas? I have missed you all loads:hugs::hugs::hugs:

not at all sus :hugs: its fantastic seeing a bfp :happydance: I'm not too bad feeling like crap as sickness has kicked in already :nope: but i'm glad because i know things are starting to look up :thumbup: I have a good feeling for this pregnancy. I just hope i'm right. Had a fab christmas got lots of lovely presents. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Sus09

Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Great for the fab christmas.
I bet you had a lovely Christmas with your lovely boys and your hubby! :thumbup:

All I have is cramps and headache, but that is what I got before.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus this looks cautiously brilliant :happydance:

With all the EWCM later you must have ovulated late and it does look like a nice line for about 10/11 dpo.

How was Xmas in Barcelona? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly it was great! I love my city!

I thought a lot about you, as you told me that you wanted to go. If you ever do, please let me know and I will recommed you the best places to go, to stay etc.

We sang a lot, ate a lot, chatted a lot, it was lovely to be with my family!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Great for the fab christmas.
> I bet you had a lovely Christmas with your lovely boys and your hubby! :thumbup:
> 
> All I have is cramps and headache, but that is what I got before.

yep i have the cramps and headache :thumbup: very normal because you know your womb is stretching. I had some on/off cramps last night and i knew that my test would be darker today because its growing :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus09 said:


> Butterfly it was great! I love my city!
> 
> I thought a lot about you, as you told me that you wanted to go. If you ever do, please let me know and I will recommed you the best places to go, to stay etc.
> 
> We sang a lot, ate a lot, chatted a lot, it was lovely to be with my family!

Aw thanks hon, I will definitely go one day soon so will let you know for sure and get your advice :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF2260.jpg

This is mine from today


----------



## Sus09

I am getting those stretchy cramps today! they are annoying, but hey if it is for a good reason then:happydance:

I feel really weird though and sort of in denial, I did not expect a BFP at all, and I am too cautious to celebrate it until I have it confirmed by the doctor.


----------



## Sus09

Yours look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Jodie I am sooo excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Yours look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Jodie I am sooo excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

i am wondering if i have more than one in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Jodes2011 said:


> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF2260.jpg
> 
> This is mine from today




Sus09 said:


> Yours look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Jodie I am sooo excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Both of you! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> I am getting those stretchy cramps today! they are annoying, but hey if it is for a good reason then:happydance:
> 
> I feel really weird though and sort of in denial, I did not expect a BFP at all, and I am too cautious to celebrate it until I have it confirmed by the doctor.

thats to be expected hunni :hugs: As soon as you have your bloodwork done you can start to relax :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

AnnaLaura said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF2260.jpg
> 
> This is mine from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yours look beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Jodie I am sooo excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of you! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:Click to expand...

thanks Anna :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Sus09

Jodie I wondered the same:blush: If you had more than one in there :haha: 
Your lines are very dark and beautiful..

Now lets just pray that my lines are there tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Girls I have just landed from Spain today and as AF had not arrived, I was 5 days late, I took a test and I got this... What do you think girls? I had a very faint line...
> I either ovulated much later than what I thought, or if I am PG is an ectopic cos it is so faint...

Holy fuck ,sus ,does that mean wot I think it means ?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

What is the IC that you have on the pic? mine are the one step and they have not picked anything, however my OPK was positive:haha: Weird!:wacko:
Both FRERs I did are showing the faint line.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I have just landed from Spain today and as AF had not arrived, I was 5 days late, I took a test and I got this... What do you think girls? I had a very faint line...
> I either ovulated much later than what I thought, or if I am PG is an ectopic cos it is so faint...
> 
> Holy fuck ,sus ,does that mean wot I think it means ?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Just cautious my lovely... I will see what happens tomorrow with another FRER.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie I wondered the same:blush: If you had more than one in there :haha:
> Your lines are very dark and beautiful..
> 
> Now lets just pray that my lines are there tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

They will be :thumbup: i'm praying really hard for you babe and want this so much for you :hugs::hugs: :kiss: 

If you look at my chart i really should be 11dpo and not 12dpo because i tend to ovulate day after my last positive opk :shrug: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> What is the IC that you have on the pic? mine are the one step and they have not picked anything, however my OPK was positive:haha: Weird!:wacko:
> Both FRERs I did are showing the faint line.

Mine are the wondfo brand from the states. Brooke sent them as a birthday present :thumbup: They are 25miu. I've heard loads of women on here that don't get lines on an IC until way later. I wonder if i have a good batch :shrug: I really want to do my digi and find out what that gives me?? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I had food poisoning by the time I thought I ovulated and had my positive OPK, however as I was not temping I probably did not ovulate due to the illness and fever.. and released the egg much later, a week or so. 

Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> What is the IC that you have on the pic? mine are the one step and they have not picked anything, however my OPK was positive:haha: Weird!:wacko:
> Both FRERs I did are showing the faint line.
> 
> Mine are the wondfo brand from the states. Brooke sent them as a birthday present :thumbup: They are 25miu. I've heard loads of women on here that don't get lines on an IC until way later. I wonder if i have a good batch :shrug: I really want to do my digi and find out what that gives me?? :hugs:Click to expand...

We are going to buy more FRERs tomorw and a couple of digis, if my lines get darker then will test with the digi.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> I had food poisoning by the time I thought I ovulated and had my positive OPK, however as I was not temping I probably did not ovulate due to the illness and fever.. and released the egg much later, a week or so.
> 
> Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

it really does sound like you've ovulated later :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs: I getting cautiously excited for you! :kiss:


----------



## Sus09

Well let´s see what my FRERs say from now on...Hopefully I will be able to confirm on Friday...


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:sus and jodes ,omg I am crying happy happy tears ,my two lovely girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Praying for you sus and your little one ,my god how amazing would this be for your lovely hubby ,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Despie, you are making emotional now:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you loads hunni!


----------



## Jodes2011

Just done a digi and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

OMG Sus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Another Xmas BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Super sticky vibes coming your way :dust:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee:
:headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Just done a digi and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks :thumbup:

Congrats hunni:happydance::happydance:

Thanks Viking:hugs::hugs: being super cautious, hasnt sunk in yet!


----------



## LLbean

so excited for you both!!!! Hope you can add a bump buddy in a month or so HAHAHA


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes, lovely girl, I am SO happy for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, :hugs::hugs::hugs: and praying for you honey. I hope this is it!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> so excited for you both!!!! Hope you can add a bump buddy in a month or so HAHAHA

yeah baby :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie and Sus!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## googly

Sus!!!! Awesome news!!! Really looks like you are up the duff girl :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know it's really nervy in those first few days and you don't want to take anything for granted, but just take one day at a time and do repeat FRERs to check the lines (although even then don't fret too much, I had a couple of days that looked the same and then they picked up again). And i agree, the One Step ICs are freakin useless! I had nothing much on those until 17 or 18 dpo, when the test line On the FRERs had been darker than the control for a couple of days already. 

Congratulations anyway, it's looking fantastic!!! :thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Oops, repeat post


----------



## Sus09

Well girlies have a look at that, to me it does not seem that my lines are getting darker, more or less stay the same, 
The top test is last night´s and the bottom test is tonight´s. I seem to think that yesterday´s was slighly darker. I have to say thought that tonight´s looks lighter in the photo than what it actually is here in front of me. I am all confused at the moment:shrug: line is still there but does not seem to get more colour...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0762.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 17









IMAG0763.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, do you have a digi?:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Well girlies have a look at that, to me it does not seem that my lines are getting darker, more or less stay the same,
> The top test is last night´s and the bottom test is tonight´s. I seem to think that yesterday´s was slighly darker. I have to say thought that tonight´s looks lighter in the photo than what it actually is here in front of me. I am all confused at the moment:shrug: line is still there but does not seem to get more colour...

I can still see it in all of them. :happydance: But did you not have to use FMU?


----------



## Sus09

B, I will do my digi in the morning.

Laura, i did use fmu for the middle test and it was lighter than the other ones lol, well, now lets see what the morning brings.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Am praying your lines get darker and darker lovely girl :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Sus09

Hello girls, 
Well I have tested this morning again with FMU, both a FRER and a DIGI and the Frer Showed exactly the same line as two days ago, and the digi is showing "not Pregnant" Obviously Something has happened there, but it is not viable as it is not getting darker, however what is sort of worrying me at the moment is that it is not getting lighter or disappearing either:shrug: I don´t really know what to make of it.

Here are this morning´s pictures.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0764.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 14









IMAG0770.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Desperado167

Sus I think todays line is darker :thumbup:How many dpo are u ?:hugs::hugs:Yes it's def darker and more clearer to read ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

I don´t know lovely, that is the point, as I did not temp I definitely Ovd a lot later than what I thought but I don´t know when. I am so confused.
And my hormones are playing up now so I feel like a nervous wreck at the moment.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I don´t know lovely, that is the point, as I did not temp I definitely Ovd a lot later than what I thought but I don´t know when. I am so confused.
> And my hormones are playing up now so I feel like a nervous wreck at the moment.

Awk babes ,please try not to stress ,I know it's hard but it will only make things worse ,:( wot about getting a blood test from the doc today ?its the only thing that will give u peace of mind and any answers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am going to phone now, see what the doc says:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am going to phone now, see what the doc says:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes Sus I think you should go to the doc and see what he/she says :flower::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sensible advice. Get thee to thy doctor Sus. 
:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus keep strong my lovely. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi girls, Thanks for your best wishes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have just come back from the hospital. The pregnancy is not viable:cry:

They looked at my First Response tests, and they said it was obvious I had been getting a positive, but concerned that I had the same line for days. They did bloods and I was only 7mIU, far too low to consider it a viable pregnancy. 

They were surprised that the Firt Response had actually picked it up, and they told me it was a really good test brand if it had picked it up! 

Anyway, they are calling me tomorrow for a scan to make sure it is not tubal, and then wait till it ends naturally otherwise I have to go back in a week for them to help it. What a way to end the year :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

O sus ,my heart is breaking for you ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:I am so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks T. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I think I just need a good long cry to let it all out and tomorrow will be a new day.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

So sorry to hear Sus :(


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus, I am so sorry, I don't even know what to say.


----------



## keekeesaurus

My lovely sus :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:. I'm so sorry chick.


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus I'm so sorry :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus my lovely i'm so so sorry babe i really am. Keep strong and keep hopeful. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Oh Sus!! I started back a few days with :happydance: and now its :cry: and :hugs:. I'm so sorry sweetpea, what a horrid, horrid way to end the year for you. Keep warm, keep safe make sure G looks after you and know that I'm sending lots of love and thinking about you, Jax xXx


----------



## Viking15

Oh Sus, that is just horrific. I am so, so sorry. My heart and prayers go out to you. Take the time you need to heal. If you need someone to talk to I am here. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

so so sorry sus :hug: hang in there hunni, easier said then done I know


----------



## Sus09

I am just popping quickly to say thank you to all of your for your lovely messages!

Keekee,Jax, Despie, Jodie,Hugs,Laura, LL, Dmom, Nats, Viking, Butterfly, and anyone that I might have left out my list (my head is all over the place at the moment) 

I am overwhelmed with the lovely supportive and lovely messages, and I don´t have enough words to thank you all.
I will be fully back soon, I promise, I just need to get over this cycle.

You are all amazing ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Take your time hun, you know we will ALWAYS be here for you :hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,u know we will always be here for you ,we love u very much ,:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I got a POAS question please....

+OPK's, how long should you BD for after your last + stick i.e. do you O during a + or after? 

I seem to only ever get 3 BD's during O time, and never just after, am aiming for a 4th this cycle, might be my magic one :winkwink: !!!

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think most people would say try and O the day after your last positive OPK as you O 12-36 hours after it, just to cover your bases. Good luck on going for the 4! :happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Jax! I agree with BF.


----------



## Indigo77

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I got a POAS question please....
> 
> +OPK's, how long should you BD for after your last + stick i.e. do you O during a + or after?
> 
> I seem to only ever get 3 BD's during O time, and never just after, am aiming for a 4th this cycle, might be my magic one :winkwink: !!!
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:

I usually try to dtd two days before my plus opk the day of my plus and the day after ,as bf says u o after your last positive ,:thumbup:Glad to hear u sounding so positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and if u temped as well u would be able to read your cycle so much better ,:) x


----------



## dachsundmom

I just read an article and it said that for women our age our best chances are 2 days before OV, bc the jizz should be up there at least 10 hours before the egg release.

And this makes perfect sense to me, bc in an IUI cycle, when your OV is triggered, you are told you will OV, roughly 36 hours afterwards.


----------



## hugs3409

Well here we go again. 8 dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I see shadows again, lol...give me a minute and I will post my tests...yes, I caved.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A2567CBC-orig.jpg


----------



## hugs3409

Omg Brooke am I seeing a line on that frer??? Oh I think I do
My hubby even sees it, he thought it was mine or hoping lol


----------



## peacebaby

stalking... But had pop in to say I definitely see a line on that FRER Dmom:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

IRL, there is a faint pink line on the FR.

The only reason I took it bc IRL, the IC has a very shadowy line and I am testing to try and figure out when to stop the progesterone cream for AF.

Anyway, it has to be an evap or bad test, bc the jizz is shot to hell. I just can't see how and I don't have any physical sign of anything.

I actually feel pretty good on the cream, so hell if I know, lol.

All I can do is wait and POAS again tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Oh stop lol you are full of excuses :haha: evaps aren't pink lol and why is the jizz shot? Has it been tested?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, the jizz has been tested two weeks ago...

The lab report said my DH only has 3 million motile sperm and they aren't fast moving at all...the volume was high, however.

Last week my phucking doc called again, just to remind me I needed IVF.:growlmad: Which I knew, but I didn't need the reminder, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I see LINES on both! 
HOLY SHIT!
OMFG!
The jizz ain't dead!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Did u show N?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I did and he is saying the same thing I am...how could it be?:wacko:

We'll see what the tests say in the next few days, but I guess I still need to use the progesterone cream?:shrug:


----------



## Ferne

DMOM! That's a positive pregnancy test on the FRER!

CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance: I am so excited for you!!!

I'm excited as well because I'd love some of your humor over in the Pregnancy Over 35 forum.


----------



## dachsundmom

Not saying that my test is anything but an evap, but the pregnancy 35+ section terrifies me...no one laughs very much. Even with the sucky shit, there has to be some humor. LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke that is a clear positive!!!!! Holy shit hun, so excited for you!!!! And the no physical symptoms? Doesn't mean squat. I haven't had a single symptom this entire pregnancy!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hope to see a darker line for you tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> Not saying that my test is anything but an evap, but the pregnancy 35+ section terrifies me...no one laughs very much. Even with the sucky shit, there has to be some humor. LOL

Agreed!

So get your happy ass over there. 

That's not an evap. I've seen plenty of FRER evaps. That has color and a proper line. So happy for you especially since you got that "reminder" phone call just days ago. Who needs that?


----------



## Jax41

B!!!:shock: Now you know I can't see a line for toffee, and I sunk a whole load of red wine yesterday in the pub with DH but OMG I see a pink line on the FRER!!!! Come now my cynical little chum, why won't you believe that miracles can and DO happen :shrug:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke it's actually much darker than mine was at 9DPO! Just looked back at my photo. OMFG hun, where are you????


----------



## Sewergrrl

Dmom!!!! Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG Brooke i see lines on both tests. Looks very promising hunni and nice early implantation. Looking forward to seeing those lines get darker. Oh and you can come and join me in my September Thread in the pregnancy forum :happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A2567CBC-orig.jpg

Brooke here's mine at 9dpo :hugs:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF2140.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,:cry::cry::cry:Omfg ,:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8::holly::holly::holly::holly:so happy for you ,I don't know why but I just knew it this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

I see it too! :hugs: I really hope this is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B! Damn Fam! You're always on here and now when we're all dying of excitement you're AWOL!!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha::hugs:

Just a thought but just supposing N's jizz is actually okay, I mean there was one hell of a cock up (pardon the pun) when he went to do the SA so......

Blimey, I've got absolutely everything Xed for you buddy!!!!!

xXx


----------



## Ferne

Here is my 9DPO FRER and your response DMom! Your test is darker!



Ferne said:


> 9dpo
> 
> Tested fmu at 7:00am and 2nd at 9:30am.
> 
> I am hoping this is the faintest BFP in the WOOOOOOOOORRRRRLD!
> 
> View attachment 272270




dachsundmom said:


> Ferne...you got it!

Impatience led me to take a digital test 3 hours after I got my VERY faint BFP. 



Ferne said:


> I couldn't wait. Used the digital.
> View attachment 272308

DMOM :test::test::test::test::test::test: PLEASE!


----------



## Sus09

OMG Dmom... I have just seen your test...

:happydance:

You have made my day, I have a MASSIVE smile on my face! 
I can´t wait to see tomorrow´s test! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/A2567CBC-orig.jpg

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

Woah!!!! Bravo, what a FABULOUS way to start the year!!!!!

On a plane on my cell so I can't post exciting graphics which is frustrating me because I am jumping up and down for you!!!


----------



## LLbean

Smiling soooooooo BIIIGGGGG! Omg Brooke!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Smiling soooooooo BIIIGGGGG! Omg Brooke!!!!

:cry::cry::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## crystal443

OMG B!!!!! That is def positive!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:dust::dust::dust:

I'm so happy for you and N:hugs::hugs: if he has poor jizz, he def had a few fast moving ones :thumbup: No IVF for you:happydance::happydance: This made my day, especially having to go to the IVF Clinic today:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Soooo frustrating to not be able to post pics from cell ugh!!! I'm on cloud nine for you Brooke


----------



## Butterfly67

FML the jizz is *so *not dead :haha::haha::haha::haha:

And I seem to recall we agreed that only one :spermy: was required so phuck the other 2.99 million!!

This is soooooooooooooooo awesome I just came on to see if you had caved and tested yet, how amazing, am sooo happy for you. No IVF required :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Viking15

OMFG Dmom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Is it just me or does this site keep crashing on other people tonight? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## googly

Looking good Dmom... I will quietly say: 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

for you!


----------



## Ferne

Butterfly67 said:


> Is it just me or does this site keep crashing on other people tonight? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

It's crashing. The owners are uploading more ads, no doubt.


----------



## sadie

:cloud9: Brooke!!! Congratulations girl! H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Not saying that my test is anything but an evap, but the pregnancy 35+ section terrifies me...no one laughs very much. Even with the sucky shit, there has to be some humor. LOL

Here is a bit of humor for you............

When I cough I pee my pants :haha: I swear I need depends.........for reals! lol


----------



## cebethel

I might just add that the zombie looking doxie in your avatar Brooke is freakin scary lookin............I like it :thumbup:

Not much happening here.........I eat, sleep, pee.......exciting eh? lol Austin has been in Colorado since last week. The house is so blasted quiet. 

The lil peanut is going to be a karate champion.......my insides will never be the same :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Woah dmom! I'm also quietly jumping up and down :happydance::happydance::happydance:. 
SO excited for you my lovely! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Wow Dmom, I'm away for a few days and I come back to the best news ever!!!! Congrats honey and can I repeat what the other girls say about the pregnancy over 35 section - you are sooooooo needed!!


----------



## hugs3409

well 9dpo, don't look much different to me. I have to get more frer I don't have anything but these cheapies at the moment :wacko:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/9dpo2.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/9dpo1.jpg
 



Attached Files:







9dpo1.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 47









9dpo2.jpg
File size: 2.1 KB
Views: 48


----------



## hugs3409

I give up, now I can't get them to post normally so you can make them bigger. I used the mountain icon and also did it the other way, and still notta. oh well. will get more pics later but can't take this off for now either


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/AB48DF37-orig.jpg

From this morning.


----------



## hugs3409

are you still not calling that positive?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, the pics won't let me click on them to enlarge.:nope:

I'll call it a definite maybe on mine.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: It's definite alright! Are you admitting it yet?????!!!

B, that dog in your avatar looks possessed!!!!:haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I'll call it a definite maybe on mine.:haha:


:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It has to be a big fat YES!!!!! I am so excited for you B! We couldn´t have had better news this year! :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

DMOM!! Only just back after festive break - amazing news for the new year, I'm so very happy for you :hugs: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

hugs3409 said:


> I give up, now I can't get them to post normally so you can make them bigger. I used the mountain icon and also did it the other way, and still notta. oh well. will get more pics later but can't take this off for now either

sorry hugs i can't make the pics bigger :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/AB48DF37-orig.jpg
> 
> From this morning.

Looking good my friend :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Yeah not sure why its doing that and they are tiny too for some reason.will post more later.

Congrats:baby::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hugs3409

ok try this:shrug: I will get frer later :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs can you see anything on yours IRL? :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

B that is a bloody dark line for 10 DPO - you have to call it and get it marked on your chart right now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:

This is such awesome news for the New Year hon, so glad you can shove it in the docs face with his IVF and that you managed to :sex: with the gluten-free relatives around - hey, maybe the gluten free stuff did it :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

yes and no lol


----------



## Butterfly67

hugs3409 said:


> yes and no lol

:haha::haha:

Well maybe test again tomorrow then to see if it is clearer :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, those are MUCH better IC's than I ever had early on! I call it a definite positive!!! Can you go in for bloods? Are you holding out for tomorrow for another FRER?


----------



## hugs3409

do a digi, do a digi, do a digi :haha: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...shadow on the top IC.:hugs:


I have digis and more FRs....was going to wait.

My doc is out of town until Monday, so I'll get a blood draw then. I do not want the doc's piss test to come back negative, so it's just as well to wait.

AF ~ Friday.


----------



## Butterfly67

B, you have about 100 tests, you must have a spare digi in the stash :haha::haha::haha: although I know they are not as sensitive but with lines like that it's got to be a close call with it picking it up :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see what the FR looks like tomorrow and if it's dark enough, I might pull a digi out of the stash, lol.


----------



## hugs3409

do it do it do it do it do it haha :test::test::test: I am not excited nor trying to push you :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> We'll see what the FR looks like tomorrow and if it's dark enough, I might pull a digi out of the stash, lol.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Go on B, have a pee on a digi and really make our day!!! :happydance::happydance:

(Hey seriousy though, let me just say what you say to all of us, you have to do what you feel comfy with okay?:flower:)


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/AB48DF37-orig.jpg
> 
> From this morning.


OMFG!!!!!!
now this is the way to start the new year
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/AB48DF37-orig.jpg
> 
> From this morning.

they.are.totally.positive!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I don't have to send them to you then, lol. I didn't want to wake you.


----------



## LLbean

B give the crowds what they want TEST on a DIGI and a FRER!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

At work now, lol. Tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> At work now, lol. Tomorrow, maybe.

Haven't you learned to take those things to work with you yet?:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> At work now, lol. Tomorrow, maybe.

gah.........tomorrow???? :haha: don't you have a stash there?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Brooke I totally understand the caution and not wanting to get too excited :hugs: I didn't want to believe it for fear of being disappointed until I was 14DPO. Do whatever feels right! I have everything crossed for you!!!! Don't do a digi yet though, I did one at 11DPO that said not pregnant, while my FRERs were slow to get darker and the ICs just plain sucked... I would wait until AF is due to try digis :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I am going to listen to the doc...digi over the weekend.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

But FRER tomorrow, OK? :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

The countdown begins................

*looks at clock*


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee: :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom you are totally up the duff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Say it with me girls. FRER! FRER! FRER! FRER! FRER! 
Lots and lots of sticky :dust: 
:hugs: for the denial. I understand that.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I don't believe u aren't testing on a frer todsy ,u are the poas pusher of the year and now it's your turn to pee for us ,:growlmad:,all I can say is chicken ,.:haha::haha:dont listen to the doc listen to us and get your ass outta work and get a frer ,if n can jizz in a cup in a car you can piss in a cup at work ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:come on you know u can do it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

All I'm saying is I had a negative digi at 11DPO... If you are OK with disappointment and increased uncertainty, it's a good way to do it. Sorry Despie if you don't agree with me :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Junebug_CJ said:


> All I'm saying is I had a negative digi at 11DPO... If you are OK with disappointment and increased uncertainty, it's a good way to do it. Sorry Despie if you don't agree with me :hugs:

you are right about the digi i didnt use mine until 13dpo :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

FR tomorrow...digi will wait. I don't want to play the guessing game at all; I have a hard enough time believing that this could be possible, a neg digi might send me over the edge.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> FR tomorrow...digi will wait. I don't want to play the guessing game at all; I have a hard enough time believing that this could be possible, a neg digi might send me over the edge.:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am right there behind u sweetie,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I too would wait for the digi, but I would have pissed on a FRER already today. ;)

I AM SOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

I can understand the hesitation with the digi. However the FRER? After those lines on the IC we want a FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:test: :test: :test: 
:haha: :haha: :haha: give the people what they want!


----------



## Indigo77

The Wondfo is good enough for me! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

How was your coffee this morning? :haha:

Are you sure you're 10 dpo? That line is *DARK!* :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

wait a sec...B did you load up on Sodas again? Is that really what is going on? is that why you are not getting excited yet? Because you think you pissed coke? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> wait a sec...B did you load up on Sodas again? Is that really what is going on? is that why you are not getting excited yet? Because you think you pissed coke? LOL


:rofl::haha::haha::haha: I kid you not....I doubted mine because I had a Sprite....:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF says I am 10DPO and I cannot find an issue with it, so whatever, lol. :haha:

My soda lines were never that dark.:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Will you at least mark it as a + on your chart? :winkwink::flower::hugs::happydance::growlmad:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> FR tomorrow...digi will wait. I don't want to play the guessing game at all; I have a hard enough time believing that this could be possible, a neg digi might send me over the edge.:haha:

It did for me :wacko: Thank goodness the FRERs kept getting darker!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> FF says I am 10DPO and I cannot find an issue with it, so whatever, lol. :haha:
> 
> My soda lines were never that dark.:winkwink:

LOL SEE? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's not time to put it on the chart yet...maybe after the weekend digi.:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I didn't either, until I was past AF due date :thumbup: Felt like I would jinx it!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> It's not time to put it on the chart yet...maybe after the weekend digi.:thumbup:

Dammit woman!! You know you have to call it at 10dpo :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom, I am SO crossing all my crossables for you my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,wot did oh say ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,wot did oh say ?:hugs:

"I can see the line; please don't buy anymore shit.":haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,wot did oh say ?:hugs:
> 
> "I can see the line; please don't buy anymore shit.":haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Wow those lines got even darker:happydance::happydance: I cannot wait to see the digi results on the weekend..:thumb up: I think you'll be fine B those lines are awesome for 10DPO:happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sadie

dachsundmom said:


> FR tomorrow...digi will wait. I don't want to play the guessing game at all; I have a hard enough time believing that this could be possible, a neg digi might send me over the edge.:haha:

I felt the same exact way (and you were there convincing me that it was a positive!). Hope you're at least able to sleep at night!! :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Holy shiteballs!!! What a time to pop in for a peek to see how you ladies are doing!!! DMom!!!! I'm sooo excited to see that FRER!!!! Good luck lady...dust dust dust!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> FR tomorrow...digi will wait. I don't want to play the guessing game at all; I have a hard enough time believing that this could be possible, a neg digi might send me over the edge.:haha:

I would be the same, those digi's are rough!!

yay for FR tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Eyes down for a full house over the weekend then B!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B524BAE9-orig.jpg


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B524BAE9-orig.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You are so up the duff! Yay! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Looking good :winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

Looks great :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:
I am so happy for you D!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats dmom :happydance::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Dmom
I still can't see the pic? :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> Dmom
> I still can't see the pic? :nope:

:cry::hugs::haha:


----------



## Conina

Beautiful lines!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Dmom
> I still can't see the pic? :nope:
> 
> :cry::hugs::haha:Click to expand...

This is like "Mean Girls" or something, you're all in the "can see" clique and I'm not. Stupid work firewall :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok now u Def have to admit its looking good ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So pleased for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm getting there...I marked it on my chart and I will stop temping.

One step at a time, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm getting there...I marked it on my chart and I will stop temping.
> 
> One step at a time, lol

Off course tiny steps ,,am sure u are amazed ,wot did n.s say ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey you are up even earlier today :haha::haha:

YAAAAAAAAY nice lines :thumbup::thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

And yay for marking it on the chart :haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS showed more excitement than I have for myself.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NS showed more excitement than I have for myself.:haha:

Awwww,I miss her :cry::cry:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I'm getting there...I marked it on my chart and I will stop temping.
> 
> One step at a time, lol

:thumbup: As they say over here slowly, slowly catchy monkey....it'll all be fine B!


----------



## Jax41

That's 'cos you are in disbelief!

When's NS coming back??


----------



## dachsundmom

It's bc the struggle for me, is going to be staying pregnant.:wacko:


NS is at her parents for at least another week.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> It's bc the struggle for me, is going to be staying pregnant.:wacko:
> 
> 
> NS is at her parents for at least another week.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs: Sending lots of sticky 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Message to B's bean, stay put or else!!! :growlmad::gun::grr::trouble:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm going to ask but If you don't want to answer this then just tell me to mind my own, when was your last BFP?

Wow, feels like NS has been gone ages......

Have you managed to get hold of Wooly at all?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Brooke, so thrilled for you!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My last BFP was a little over a year ago...and I had a very brief conversation with Wooly on Xmas Eve.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

excellent news B defo getting darker babe :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jax41

Was she okay?

I can feel your anxiety already :hugs: but this one has to stick, you so deserve it and have waited long enough and 2012 is a good year :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, IDK...she just sent me a Merry Xmas email and that was it. :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

B, Looking very good:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

As you say. just take one day at the time but we are all going to: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: celebrating your BFP :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Congrats DMom!!!! Sooooo happy for you!! Praying that your bean is super sticky :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi Dmom...came to see your lines and they're awesome :happydance:

totally understand your anxiety...but i also want to say early implantation like this is a great sign. I have faith this is your sticky bean..cmon bean grow grow grow!

xxx


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: awesome lines on a FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
So happy for you Dmom! Super sticky :dust: 
I miss NS and Wooly :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Me too!:hugs:

Me three ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Beautiful lines, DMom!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

So can I call it now? Can I Can I Can I? Pretty Please????


SOOOOO FREAKING HAPPY FOR YOU BROOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Brooke, was your last BFP this dark so early on? :hugs: hun, I can understand why you don't want to count your chickens before they're hatched!!!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B524BAE9-orig.jpg

woah, look how dark the lines are getting! Peanut is getting stronger! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The tests are darker than I expected, so maybe it's real, LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The tests are darker than I expected, so maybe it's real, LOL

So not a maybe..........it's FO SHO!! :happydance:

Someone do a sticky peanut dance! :dance::dust::dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Praying for a sticky, sticky, sticky d-nut for you girl! (see what I did there? :haha:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

They ARE quite dark for so early on!!! Looking great! :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Sticky peanuts???
 



Attached Files:







111_000004eec_b698_orh100000w614_Ghana-15k1.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

Conina said:


> Sticky peanuts???

I thought it was poo.:haha:


----------



## Conina

How about this one then - sticky peanut (butter) jar? Poor wee raccoon!!
 



Attached Files:







article-0-0B60413B00000578-864_634x516.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

]Well here is,my frer today, ugh I still cant tell, its driving me mad lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I see a shadow on the bottom right test...is your temp for today correct?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hugs, I see a shadow on the bottom right test...is your temp for today correct?:hugs:

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Yes it should be, why? I am terrible at reading that darn chart, do you think my ov. Date is right?


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Yes it should be, why? I am terrible at reading that darn chart, do you think my ov. Date is right?

I think your OV date is correct, I was just a little concerned about the drop this morning.:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Oh I see, I toss and turn alot and it was below zero last night so who knows. I was worried to cause it seems to match previous months :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/B524BAE9-orig.jpg

Wowza! Nice lines!


----------



## Ferne

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hugs, I see a shadow on the bottom right test...is your temp for today correct?:hugs:
> 
> Me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

I see the shadow in number 4 as well.


----------



## crystal443

B those are some dark lines!!! This is going to be the one :) Yaaaahhhhhh!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Hugs, I see a shadow in #1 and #4. Do you see color on them?


----------



## hugs3409

No not yet, just a shadow to me, sometimes I see it, others I don't lil, but my last pg I didn't get a positive until the day after af was due


----------



## Viking15

Hugs, I'm just on my phone and I can see a little sumptin sumptin. Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!! :dust: you must post immediately! I'm dying to see another :bfp:


----------



## hugs3409

Oh I will lol, I temp about 5am est then get up and test. But I feel very crampy tonight and my lower back hurts, but it also feels like that diarrhea type belly ache, so who knows.


----------



## Viking15

hugs3409 said:


> Oh I will lol, I temp about 5am est then get up and test. But I feel very crampy tonight and my lower back hurts, but it also feels like that diarrhea type belly ache, so who knows.

Well, FX for you! :dust:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I was crampy/bloated from about when I got my BFP until about 8 weeks, so it's hard to tell what's going on there. :) I can't wait to see tomorrow's test!! Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

So just waiting for the test now, however my temp did go back up a bit, but what is weird is that its not using yesterdays temp? There is no line that goes to it anymore and a dotted line that goes to today's. Also last nights cramps etc... was belly ache, cause I felt better after a spotty visit, not diarrhea but not normal either, sry Tmi.


----------



## hugs3409

So here are the tests, my first glimpse of hope, but not too hopeful cause not sure the lines are proper lines and properly spaced etc... but will do again later morning around 7-730ish.


----------



## hugs3409




----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs...pink Wondfo...what do you see on that one?

Also, did you accidentally check the "discard" box on FF for your temp?


----------



## Jax41

Hugs, I can't see anything on the FRER (but I am line blind with them!:wacko:) but on the IC's I can see the start of something. C'mon BFP!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke are you doing another test this morning? :hugs:x


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg

I did, but I hate to post them...tomorrow I will do a digi and then I am calling the testing done, lol. I have had enough of the pee sticks to last me a lifetime.


----------



## hugs3409

They look pink to me but the pink ic doesn't appear to be a solid line, gimme a sec will do it again. I will look at ff. Too


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg
> 
> I did, but I hate to post them...tomorrow I will do a digi and then I am calling the testing done, lol. I have had enough of the pee sticks to last me a lifetime.

they look super duper :happydance: :hugs: Its looking good babe xx


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg
> 
> I did, but I hate to post them...tomorrow I will do a digi and then I am calling the testing done, lol. I have had enough of the pee sticks to last me a lifetime.

WOOT! WOOT!

Um, I know you won't do it today BUT I think you're more than safe to pull out the digi. And I am checking in multiple times, daily, just for that.

Happy for you DM - you've always been so positive and supportive of everybody on this thread. It's much appreciated and, more importantly, needed. Thanks for making everybody feel so welcome.


----------



## hugs3409

Well I kinda figured they were faulty tests. Here are 7:30 tests. 

And discard is not checked, so not sure why its not using it??


----------



## Desperado167

Tests are fantastic today b ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice tests B :happydance::happydance:, agree with Ferne... :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry hugs but I can't see anything... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wow B, you sure you aren't colouring them in with a felt tip for good measure!!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Wow B, you sure you aren't colouring them in with a felt tip for good measure!!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Agreed, they look wonderful :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes....it's all crayon! :haha:


Hugs, damn if I don't still see a shadow on the pink Wondfo.:wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs I see a line on the FRER AND the IC :dance:

Brooke, I think with how dark your ICs are, this is it! :hugs: I agree, it's now safe to confirm with digi. Did you do an FRER today?


----------



## dachsundmom

No FR today...I honestly think I can stop testing, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAYYYYYY, so excited for you!!!! Is it sinking in yet? :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Junebug, I wish I could see it. I even tried to invert and see nothing lol. I either have bad eyes or nothing is there lol. I hope so. I just keep thinking that I didn't get my positive last time until the day after AF was due, but then I keep thinking that didn't end well either. I think that when you are not getting lines until later like that, then its either not there or it will not develop and those getting lines like brooke early like that have strong beans to hold onto :shrug: just my thinking, and what I have seen on this site :cry: will not be too sad yet lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs it all depends on timing of implantation... Brooke implanted early, but implantation can occur as late as 10-11 days so one would not expect lines until 11-12 DPO :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Everything crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Jax41

Hugs :hugs: hun this is like torture for you, I might be speaking out of turn here but how about now waiting for AF and not testing until she's late? Just trying to think of your sanity here :hugs::flower:


----------



## hugs3409

Yes that is true Junebug, I didn't think of that when writing my last post lol. Sowwy :haha::haha:

Jax you are so right, but I am already insane :haha::haha: whats a little more. I am not disappointed at all yet, its not really getting me down just yet. just was the way I was thinking last month, but then again like Junebug said it depends on when implantation is, maybe that was my dip yesterday, however, and I know symptom spotting isn't good, but I had some twinges on my right side at 7dpo, could and probably meant nothing, but I never get that, so we shall see :) 
thanks for thinking of my insanity :hugs::hugs:

oh and with me your never speaking out of turn, I appreciate honestly, I am not like a person that likes to hear "I see it" or "looks promising" if it really isn't ya know? ;)


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> No FR today...I honestly think I can stop testing, lol. :hugs:

:shock: you mean your urge to POAS as finally left the building? :haha:


----------



## Viking15

DIGI! DIGI! DIGI! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hugs, phew, I know what you mean... :hugs:. :shhh: I try not to SS little stabs too it's always AF for me :nope: one day she'll get the message and leave us alone:flower:

Here's some :hugs: for insanity too!!:wacko::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Just found out why my temp yesterday didn't count, I hit fever instead of frequent urination lol Ooops


----------



## dachsundmom

hugs3409 said:


> Just found out why my temp yesterday didn't count, I hit fever instead of frequent urination lol Ooops

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lolllll!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I have seen plenty of women on here get a later BFP and I know you have too, bc we both stalk the HPT forum.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

hugs3409 said:


> Just found out why my temp yesterday didn't count, I hit fever instead of frequent urination lol Ooops

:dohh::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

lol jax, yup :haha: :blush::blush:


----------



## hugs3409

yes dmom that is definatly true, I am a stalker :blush:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Hugs, I think I see something on the pink one!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/5D77C316-orig.jpg
> 
> I did, but I hate to post them...tomorrow I will do a digi and then I am calling the testing done, lol. I have had enough of the pee sticks to last me a lifetime.


Beautiful lines, Peanut! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

What are you going to do with your stash?


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you #1!:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats on your baby boy indigo.


----------



## LLbean

It's a boy? WOO HOOO !!! I was right I was right Neener neener! hahaha


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: 

You called it! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I thought boy too :blush: Mostly just wishing it though I think since Baby Cookie is a boy :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha::haha::haha:

It's so nice knowing....It feels like we can move forward now....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Totally agree which is why we didn't hesitate to find out the sex when doing CVS!!! That being said, we got all gender neutral stuff for Z even if we knew she was a girl (baby accessories, nursery stuff, newborn clothes, etc...) just in case #2 was a boy, and are we ever glad we did!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so as I wait for my tests I have a question. I was up 3-4 times during the night. I took my temp at 3:45 and got 97.46 when adjusted to normal time I got 97.76 now when I took my temp at normal time, only an hour later I got 97.48, what would you use? I went to bed at 10 which is early for me, was tired, woke at 12:45, 1:30, 3:45 and now at 5. I temped at 1:30 and got 98.2 lol I am so confused.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, either take the adjusted time or do what I do and pick a temp in between the adjusted and regular time...


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg

Last time I am testing...


----------



## hugs3409

Yeah B that looks awesome :thumbup: I couldn't be more happier for you :hug:

Afm I took the 3 temps, not the 98 one, added then got average and put in 97.56 but it still gives me a dip :cry: so here are my tests this morning.


----------



## TLC

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg
> 
> Last time I am testing...

Awesome, POAS Art ..
Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, your coverline is lower this cycle, so the dip isn't as big, but that damn pink Wondfo keeps throwing me, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg
> 
> Last time I am testing...

:wohoo:

:thumbup:

:winkwink:

That's what I said, but I ended up testing 1x a week for a while. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

N told me to use every damn test I have...I'll be POAS for a month, lol.

He said to dip them all at once.


----------



## Indigo77

Once my lines got darker than the control line, I stopped.

Honestly though, if I had more tests, I would still be testing. :blush:

It is reassuring to me.


----------



## hugs3409

I see something on all, that's what is getting me lol

Plus I drank a whole bottle of water before bed last night, so was more diluted this morning, will try again later


----------



## sadie

Love the tests! 
Wish you could get the digi in the mouth of your doggie for a new avatar!


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom :thumbup: lines are looking great. x


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> N told me to use every damn test I have...I'll be POAS for a month, lol.
> 
> He said to dip them all at once.

Hmm just a thought but I think you are pregnant!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Yay for the DIGI! :happydance: Dmom, I'm still sending sticky :dust: your way. 
Hugs, I'm sorry I don't see anything :cry:


----------



## Jax41

V impressive B!! :thumbup:

Indigo, congratulations on your little man in there!! :yipee::yipee:

Hugs :hugs: I'm still not seeing any lines. Don't worry, I'll keep you company this cycle and we can have a matching pair of tests :hugs:


----------



## LNZLU

CoNgRaTs! Dmom, I've been stalking from Texas...so excited for you!!


----------



## Conina

Yay Dmon - dontcha love a digi?!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was scared shitless of that thing bc I have never gotten a digi OPK to work and I definitely OV.:haha:

I have more digis, but I am calling the POAS done.


----------



## LLbean

WOO HOO!!! Even the digi says it...Brooke is pregnant, Brooke is pregnant!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> WOO HOO!!! Even the digi says it...Brooke is pregnant, Brooke is pregnant!!

Maybe.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Even the digi says it...Brooke is pregnant, Brooke is pregnant!!
> 
> Maybe.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

:baby::pink::blue::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!! Even the digi says it...Brooke is pregnant, Brooke is pregnant!!
> 
> Maybe.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe? Can I slap you know? LOL

Oh I can't...forgot...can't slap a pregnant lady and you ARE pregnant


----------



## dachsundmom

You can hit me, but in Ohio, you'd get the chair for that, lol

If I were pregnant. LOL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> Once my lines got darker than the control line, I stopped.
> 
> Honestly though, if I had more tests, I would still be testing. :blush:
> 
> It is reassuring to me.

I did the same! And then a couple days more to make sure :blush: My last POAS was 16DPO.

Looking GREAT Brooke!!! Now come chat with us on the TTC over 35 graduates thread I created :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hugs, I can't see anything hun :cry: I think waiting until AF is due to test will help preserve your sanity :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not yet...doctor on Tuesday first, lol

That 35+ pregnancy forum is scary, lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The thread is not in the pregnancy +35 :flower:

Edit: had to go double check where I put it - it's in the Pregnancy Club forum...


----------



## hugs3409

well this morning as I said was diluted a bit, since I drank a bottle of water last night, stupid me. I decided to wait a bit, and not drink anything and now I am shaking lol. 

I am already insane lol. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Its still there on an invert :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmmm, I see lines. Can you lighten the pic at all.


----------



## sumatwsimit

hugs - i can see it on that frer!!!! :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Hugs, I see it on the Frer as well!


----------



## LLbean

OMG I see it on the FRER!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

now we have all woken up :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, can you lighten the pic?


----------



## alison29

I see lines..


----------



## LLbean

Let me try...


----------



## LLbean

Better?
 



Attached Files:







Hugs.jpg
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg
> 
> Last time I am testing...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance:
:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

hugs3409 said:


> well this morning as I said was diluted a bit, since I drank a bottle of water last night, stupid me. I decided to wait a bit, and not drink anything and now I am shaking lol.
> 
> I am already insane lol. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> View attachment 321198
> View attachment 321199
> 
> 
> Its still there on an invert :haha:

I definitely see lines on the frer, and I never see lines!!


----------



## hugs3409

Is this better, sorry it took so long, I couldn't get a good enough shot that would show it lol. it lightened a little bit, but been sitting now for half hour lol


it is pink too, I got out my magnifying glass :haha:
thanks LL for the help, my computer is just not right lol


----------



## Ferne

hugs3409 said:


> I see something on all, that's what is getting me lol
> 
> Plus I drank a whole bottle of water before bed last night, so was more diluted this morning, will try again later

I see something as well. Every day that you've posted Hugs I've thought, "I think I see a line but I'll wait to see tomorrow's." BUT every day I'm saying that to myself. There is definitely a shadow on the FRER. I know what a stark-white FRER looks like and those aren't stark white. Maybe I've developed line eye?

I see something. It's very faint. But still it's there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, tell us if you see color, please.


----------



## Ferne

hugs3409 said:


> well this morning as I said was diluted a bit, since I drank a bottle of water last night, stupid me. I decided to wait a bit, and not drink anything and now I am shaking lol.
> 
> I am already insane lol. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> View attachment 321198
> View attachment 321199
> 
> 
> Its still there on an invert :haha:

Sorry about the last post. Just catching up.

THERE IS A LINE THERE AND IT'S PINK! For sure.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm

tried again...also Hugs on your new pics I see it on the first one
 



Attached Files:







Hugs.jpg
File size: 67.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## hugs3409

it looks pink here, but not in the pics huh, well i will try again later or tomorrow :) I am just excited I got a line lol, I hope its not a stupid evap, though I can see it when I look with my magnifying glass on the IC's also. I have never had an evap. I probably shouldn't say that lol


----------



## Ferne

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2F1E01CE-orig.jpg
> 
> Last time I am testing...

YOU DID IT! Finally! Now I can stop checking this forum obsessively and get on with my life.

So happy for you DMom. I'll be looking for you on the Preg>35 forum, lady! It's not scary - well, not for me. I think it all depends where you hang out. I look for the positive stuff.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I think it looks promising!


----------



## Ferne

I see the pink. Without a doubt. That's a pink line Hugs!


----------



## sadie

Hugs, i def see a line on the first pic. Fx!


----------



## sadie

Can u go for a blood test?


----------



## hugs3409

now I cant wait to go to bed and wake up in the morning :haha: just keep having that tmi "wet" feeling and its bothering me. It is what it is. I will keep you posted.


----------



## hugs3409

I don't think they do blood tests around here this early for no reason, if I was having troubles or whatever fine. I can call and see what they say, but by the time I could go, tomorrow, and get the results Monday probably, I would know for sure, ya know. I will find out though.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hugs I hope you don't take this the wrong way but I was starting to think you were going a bit nuts :wacko::haha::haha: but I take it all back now - I see a line! :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Hugs I hope you don't take this the wrong way but I was starting to think you were going a bit nuts :wacko::haha::haha: but I take it all back now - I see a line! :flower::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ditto & ditto.....:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

Butterfly67 said:


> Hugs I hope you don't take this the wrong way but I was starting to think you were going a bit nuts :wacko::haha::haha: but I take it all back now - I see a line! :flower::hugs::hugs:

why cause I was testing so much? lol its all good, I probably am more then a bit nuts lol :haha:

I have an 11 yr old girl and 6 yr old boy, I think I am in the nut house :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK I can definitely see a shadow on your FRERs from this morning! :dance:


----------



## Viking15

Hugs, I see a line on this morning's FRER
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Sewergrrl

hugs3409 said:


> Is this better, sorry it took so long, I couldn't get a good enough shot that would show it lol. it lightened a little bit, but been sitting now for half hour lol
> View attachment 321237
> View attachment 321239
> 
> 
> it is pink too, I got out my magnifying glass :haha:
> thanks LL for the help, my computer is just not right lol

DEFINITELY something there!! YAY!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so here is today!!!!! Stick baby Stick :baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

is it ok to give yourself dust lol


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg hugs ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:wot an amazing start to the year ,well done ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

thank you ladies for being there during my insanity. though I am still a bit nutty. bump buddies welcome :blush::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome, congrats Hugs you nutter :haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

least i'm not butter :haha::haha:


----------



## hugs3409

we could be nutter butter :haha: I crack myself up lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Congratulations Hugs did you use Soy this cycle? :cloud9: :hugs:x


----------



## LLbean

:happydance::flower:Way to go hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::yipee::baby:


----------



## sumatwsimit

congratulations hugs. h &h 9 months!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sadie

:cloud9: fab news hugs!!! instead of a lugnut, you can be a hugnut. :). That was dumb.


----------



## hugs3409

Jodes2011 said:


> Congratulations Hugs did you use Soy this cycle? :cloud9: :hugs:x

no I didn't use soy this time around. I bought fertilaid, but not sure if that has anything to do with it, cause if you look at my chart, I only took it a few times lol, I kept forgetting. My husband was taking the one for mens too, but only started a few days before BD and missed a few too, so who knows, maybe it did work that fast or maybe its just a coincidence, :shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

sadie said:


> :cloud9: fab news hugs!!! instead of a lugnut, you can be a hugnut. :). That was dumb.

thats not dumb, I think its cute :) could be a dawnnut too :haha:, not that was dumb lol


----------



## hugs3409

ok, how do you put the "my ovulation chart" in your signature, like dmom has and a few others? I want to put it back on, but I don't want the ticker. thanks


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 said:


> ok, how do you put the "my ovulation chart" in your signature, like dmom has and a few others? I want to put it back on, but I don't want the ticker. thanks

ff has a part on the top that says SHARING cick on that and on the drop down menu go to Charting Home Page and under that it says GET CODE. Click on that...right on top you will see Your Charting Home Page Web Address: and under that is the code you need to copy.

then go to your signature and click on the globe with a link chain icon...in there add the stuff you just copied..an you can remame it so it is not the same exact thing...like name it "my ff chart" or whatever...
 



Attached Files:







FF.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 0









bnb sig.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks I did it, but for some reason it wants to be purple bold lol. I chose magenta, but it gave me purple :(


----------



## LLbean

go to the signature and select just the part that says "My Ovulation Chart" and then change the color


----------



## hugs3409

thanks got it :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

:D


----------



## Sewergrrl

hugs3409 said:


> Ok so here is today!!!!! Stick baby Stick :baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> is it ok to give yourself dust lol
> 
> View attachment 321595
> View attachment 321596
> View attachment 321597

YES!!!! Congratulations!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ferne

CONGRATS HUGS!!! Great news!!!


----------



## Viking15

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Hugs!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Hugs! :thumbup: Have to confess, I did laugh at Butterfly's post as I was thinking the same and that you were going to send yourself into insanity but you did it girlie, so happy for you!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Conina

Fab news Hugs :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Another recruit for the TTC graduate thread!


----------



## hugs3409

thanks conina, how you feeling hun


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay congrats hugs!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo: Hugs!!!


----------



## Nicker

Hey girls! I am about to order my first batch of strips online. I can order the regular (20 mIU/ml - positive result within 6-8 days after implantation.) or the ultra sensitive (10 mIU/ml - - positive result within 3-5 days after implantation.). First of all, which ones should I get? Secondly, how many should I get?


----------



## hugs3409

I always ordered the 50 pack lol, but I am an addict lol. and personally I would say get the 25miu ones as at least for me, and even still today after getting a "pregnant" on a digi, they are still super light, the 25miu ones are darker then the 10's for me anyway. Others may or may not disagree.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I think it depends on how soon you will start testing but I would say I probably would get through 5-10 a month. I always ordered the 10mui as by definition they should be more sensitive although I know that is not the case for some people :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Stupid double posting :grr:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom that _is _some beautiful POAS art there. I'm so damn happy for you girl! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hugs woo and yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You've put a smile on my face ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not a fan of the 10miu tests at all...


----------



## hugs3409

thanks keek its your turn :thumbup:


----------



## sadie

Hugs and dmom, did ff rate you as having a good chance or a high chance for conceptin? Just curious.... For me it was rated high, and it was the only cycle that gave me the high rating and the +hpt.... Just wondering


----------



## Desperado167

sadie said:


> Hugs and dmom, did ff rate you as having a good chance or a high chance for conceptin? Just curious.... For me it was rated high, and it was the only cycle that gave me the high rating and the +hpt.... Just wondering

I got high this month from ff ,the only time I didn't dtd was the day after o cos oh was too tired ,wish me luck:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

FF gave me a high score, but it has done that every cycle, so I am not sure if it is valid at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Hugs and dmom, did ff rate you as having a good chance or a high chance for conceptin? Just curious.... For me it was rated high, and it was the only cycle that gave me the high rating and the +hpt.... Just wondering
> 
> I got high this month from ff ,the only time I didn't dtd was the day after o cos oh was too tired ,wish me luck:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Conina

hugs3409 said:


> thanks conina, how you feeling hun

Hugs - still feeling absolutely fine. Hard to believe it's actually happening even!! Hope you have as easy a time as I have!


----------



## LLbean

Conina said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> thanks conina, how you feeling hun
> 
> Hugs - still feeling absolutely fine. Hard to believe it's actually happening even!! Hope you have as easy a time as I have!Click to expand...

Conina so is it a boy? I wonder....


----------



## sadie

Desperado167 said:


> I got high this month from ff ,the only time I didn't dtd was the day after o cos oh was too tired ,wish me luck:hugs::hugs::hugs:

i havent gotten high in ages....


----------



## crystal443

Hey B..just wanted to stop by and say hi and see how you're doing:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Hey B..just wanted to stop by and say hi and see how you're doing:flower:

I am good!:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Goodstuff:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, are you going to get yourself a proper ticker (now you are passed AF?) or only after you have seen the doc :flower::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> B, are you going to get yourself a proper ticker (now you are passed AF?) or only after you have seen the doc :flower::hugs:

Nope, I am not the ticker kinda girl.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, are you going to get yourself a proper ticker (now you are passed AF?) or only after you have seen the doc :flower::hugs:
> 
> Nope, I am not the ticker kinda girl.:haha:Click to expand...

but we need to see your progression!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll put out a message, once a week, lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I'll put out a message, once a week, lol

ok you are past due on one LOL

Seriously though...when do you go to the Doc again? I hope they do a scan soon and tell you how far along you are and all that jazz...SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Doc on Tuesday morning to confirm and a game plan from there, lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Doc on Tuesday morning to confirm and a game plan from there, lol

oh great we both have appointments on Tuesday! Yours much more exciting than mine though hehehe


----------



## hugs3409

I had a good rating this month :)


----------



## Nicker

Anyone order from saveontests.com? I just ordered a bunch and then thought oh crap! Are they going to be the really skinny ones that are hard to read or the ones that are 5mm wide? If they are the skinny ones are they going to be a pain to read and should I order some that I know are the wider ones?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'll put out a message, once a week, lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, are you going to get yourself a proper ticker (now you are passed AF?) or only after you have seen the doc :flower::hugs:
> 
> Nope, I am not the ticker kinda girl.:haha:Click to expand...

You do know the ticker is not for you it is for us :growlmad::haha::haha::haha: Maybe I'll put 'DMom's Ticker' in my signature :rofl:

We want a ticker! :hissy::tease::gun:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, are you going to get yourself a proper ticker (now you are passed AF?) or only after you have seen the doc :flower::hugs:
> 
> Nope, I am not the ticker kinda girl.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You do know the ticker is not for you it is for us :growlmad::haha::haha::haha: Maybe I'll put 'DMom's Ticker' in my signature :rofl:
> 
> We want a ticker! :hissy::tease::gun:Click to expand...


Ditto. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nicker, I always bought from Amazon...Wondfo brand only.:thumbup:


Girls, I just cannot see myself with a ticker...I'll figure out something.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Nicker, I always bought from Amazon...Wondfo brand only.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just cannot see myself with a ticker...I'll figure out something.:haha:

come on B, we can add a ticker for you, just tell us the EDD and it is done! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Girls are 20miu Ov sticks any good? I just found some on amazon, they're cheap but not sure they're any good :shrug: Thanks:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Girls are 20miu Ov sticks any good? I just found some on amazon, they're cheap but not sure they're any good :shrug: Thanks:flower:

J, TBH...I have always used OPKs that detect 30miu.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Girls are 20miu Ov sticks any good? I just found some on amazon, they're cheap but not sure they're any good :shrug: Thanks:flower:

i always use the 20miu ones but as soon as i see them getting darker i switch to my clearblue digi sticks for confirmation. i've never had any issues with them.


----------



## Jax41

Thanks!!:thumbup:x


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... I had to share this one with you...SOOO made me think of you!!!!
 



Attached Files:







38280665552363045_Jory6mN9_c.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dachsundmom

Isn't it time for someone to POAS?


----------



## Desperado167

I know wtf c'mon ladies :haha:


----------



## peanutpup

Sorry ladies I am long time lurker :blush:--too little poster (sometimes feel I don't belong anywhere so I lurk and gain inspiration from you lovely ladies to keep me going). I would love to poas but only 6 dpo :coffee: . Now off to join the January test thread to register


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Sorry ladies I am long time lurker :blush:--too little poster (sometimes feel I don't belong anywhere so I lurk and gain inspiration from you lovely ladies to keep me going). I would love to poas but only 6 dpo :coffee: . Now off to join the January test thread to register

Awk babes off course u belong here ,good luck for Poas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm POASing, but still nothing to post. I hope to have a positive OPK to show in the next couple of days. CD11...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> I'm POASing, but still nothing to post. I hope to have a positive OPK to show in the next couple of days. CD11...

:coffee:


----------



## Viking15

Well, I could post a negative OPK, but that's pretty boring. Almost anyone could do that. Of course you can't Dmom.... :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Well, I could post a negative OPK, but that's pretty boring. Almost anyone could do that. Of course you can't Dmom.... :haha:

No, but I might see if Sprite will turn an OPK positive....:haha:


----------



## hugs3409

I have poas too, one sec


----------



## LLbean

well if I can find an OPK I can pee on one for ya LOL


----------



## hugs3409

19dpo today, my last power was yesterday. Here is my progressions


----------



## dachsundmom

You're still POAS everyday?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I could post a negative OPK, but that's pretty boring. Almost anyone could do that. Of course you can't Dmom.... :haha:
> 
> No, but I might see if Sprite will turn an OPK positive....:haha:Click to expand...

Did you ever try the Vodka?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I could post a negative OPK, but that's pretty boring. Almost anyone could do that. Of course you can't Dmom.... :haha:
> 
> No, but I might see if Sprite will turn an OPK positive....:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ever try the Vodka?Click to expand...

No, bc if I open it, I have to drink it.:haha:


----------



## Sewergrrl

I have open vodka in the house, but no sticks. :(

Dmom & Hugs, how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies I am long time lurker :blush:--too little poster (sometimes feel I don't belong anywhere so I lurk and gain inspiration from you lovely ladies to keep me going). I would love to poas but only 6 dpo :coffee: . Now off to join the January test thread to register
> 
> Awk babes off course u belong here ,good luck for Poas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank You!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Peanutpup...why don't you come introduce yourself on the Happy Holidays thread...


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> Peanutpup...why don't you come introduce yourself on the Happy Holidays thread...

thank you for inviting me--I will definitely!---have to leave now (I'm at work :blush:0 but will be on later hopefully! dh and dd always hog the computers (and we have 3--2 working and one I like to throw at dh from time to time :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Peanutpup...why don't you come introduce yourself on the Happy Holidays thread...
> 
> thank you for inviting me--I will definitely!---have to leave now (I'm at work :blush:0 but will be on later hopefully! dh and dd always hog the computers (and we have 3--2 working and one I like to throw at dh from time to time :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hugs3409

No I am done lol, no more sticks lol
doing good sewergirl, thx how are you?


----------



## Sewergrrl

hugs3409 said:


> No I am done lol, no more sticks lol
> doing good sewergirl, thx how are you?

I'm good! I feel HUGE...because I am! My daughter's pediatrician thought I was carrying twins. :blush:


----------



## hugs3409

lol have you posted your bump??


----------



## Sewergrrl

Hell no, I think I just look fat. :D


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi everyone! :hugs: Saturday morning and I'm washing clothes and playing on the computer...DH is still asleep :sleep:.

Okay, it's CD7 for me today so I started OPK testing this morning. I have an average 26 day cycle. So that's why I started so early.

And a line showed up!!!!!!!! It's about half as dark as the control line. So what do I do now? What exactly does this mean? Am I supposed to keep testing morning and night until I get an equally dark line or should we just start now? I'm thinking today, Monday, and Wednesday?


----------



## dachsundmom

AL, can we see the test and when do you think you normally OV?


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> AL, can we see the test and when do you think you normally OV?

Hi DMom, hope you are feeling well.

I have been having trouble taking a picture. It's either completely white (with the flash) or too dark (without the flash). Not sure what to do. :confused:

At any rate, I always believed I ovulated around cd 11-13. My cycles are a average 26 days. I did another OPK at 6:00 and it looked exactly the same. 

I'll try to take a good picture but it won't be until later this evening.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm, let's say you are going to OV on CD11...you could start DTD tonight and stick to every other night, until you get a positive OPK.

TBH, if you are not in the mood tonight, it's no big deal; you have a few days to play with and it doesn't sound like tonight is urgent.:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> Hmmmm, let's say you are going to OV on CD11...you could start DTD tonight and stick to every other night, until you get a positive OPK.
> 
> TBH, if you are not in the mood tonight, it's no big deal; you have a few days to play with and it doesn't sound like tonight is urgent.:hugs:

Thanks, Dmom. I never got back on the computer last night so sorry for the delay in answering. I tested again this morning and the line was fainter than yesterday. I'll just keep testing and see what happens. And try to figure out how to take a picture of these stick things. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

AL, lay your test on a white background...keep the test flat and use the macro setting on your camera...no flash.:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> AL, lay your test on a white background...keep the test flat and use the macro setting on your camera...no flash.:hugs:

Brooke = POAS genius :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

CD 13 and a +opk Where's my DH when I need him? At work for 14 hours... Great. I need to start the campaign for a bonking tonight...


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> CD 13 and a +opk Where's my DH when I need him? At work for 14 hours... Great. I need to start the campaign for a bonking tonight...
> 
> View attachment 325475

send him this video LOL
Business Time


----------



## sadie

DMOM, If you have a moment, can you click and take a peek at her photos? TIA

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/691239-ttc-1-obsession-begins-94.html


----------



## dachsundmom

Sadie, I can see something on those tests, but I am not sure if I can make out any color...I hate those 10miu tests with a passion...the 20miu and FR showed lines much better for me and the 10miu tests were the last ones to darken.


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> AL, lay your test on a white background...keep the test flat and use the macro setting on your camera...no flash.:hugs:

Thank you, will try to figure this out. My camera is about 10 years old (still going strong, though) and doesn't say "macro" anywhere in the manual...will have to figure this out. :nope:

But yesterday's and today's tests had/have no line whatsoever. Absolutely nothing. Do you have any idea why I got a light line two days ago, on CD 7, why that might happen?

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Anna, I feel just fine.:flower:

It is not unusual for your body to surge several times over a cycle and most of us have some level of fluctuating LH in our systems...what you have going on is perfectly normal.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Does your camera have a 'close-up' setting? That is basically the equivalent of macro...just don't get too close to the test when you take the pic, or your camera will start to focus on the background and not the test.


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> Anna, I feel just fine.:flower:
> 
> It is not unusual for your body to surge several times over a cycle and most of us have some level of fluctuating LH in our systems...what you have going on is perfectly normal.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Does your camera have a 'close-up' setting? That is basically the equivalent of macro...just don't get too close to the test when you take the pic, or your camera will start to focus on the background and not the test.

Okay, I feel better. I had a pretty decent chart last month and was really hoping I'm getting back to normal. This made me worry I'm having another weird month. I'll keep testing though, and all the other stuff too. 

I'll mess around with the camera later, for future pictures. It has a lot of different setting options, but I don't know what most of them mean. :blush:

Love your cartoon, my parents have a Scottie and he has the same problem! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Eva ,:happydance::happydance:Hello ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...
 



Attached Files:







2744449742527764_46ireFMk_c.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Indigo77

Where's Eva?

B....Are the dogs acting differently toward you? Do u think they know?


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky is always on my ass, so it's hard to say, lol


----------



## Conina

Dmom that new avatar is just SCARY!! :argh:


----------



## Wendyk07

Just popped in to say hi :hi:

I wont manage to go through all the posts so please dont be offended if i miss something.

Massive, Huge, humungious CONGRATULATIONS to my buddies Dmom, Jodes and Hugs on your :bfp: I am so so so happy for you ladies and wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months. I am sad that i missed the announcements but like british rail i get there in the end. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy! :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Thank you and what is going on with you?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:wave:HI WENDY!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi brooke, 

Not much to report from this end i am afraid. The last CP hit me hard so we are NTNP. No temping, opks nothing. Its a bit of a relief and takes the pressure off a bit although i have to admit i do miss it and this place. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

So come to talk to us about anything you want...you don't have to be TTC to be here; we threw all of the rules out the window a long time ago.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> :wave:HI WENDY!!!!!


Hello you :hi:

How are you?


----------



## LLbean

Yes Wendy just come check up and chat with us!

I am ok, terrified at the moment but I too will live LOL...lets see how it goes.

Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Yes Wendy just come check up and chat with us!
> 
> I am ok, terrified at the moment but I too will live LOL...lets see how it goes.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:


I am doing fine now hun. i was surprised that it hit me so hard tbh, i am usually such a strong person. I dont really want to NTNP if i am totally honest i would rather go back to hard core ttc but i do have to respect DH's feelings as he to was devastated last time. I'll give him a couple of months and then persuade him to go ful guns blazing again. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, at least now you have a better idea of how your cycles run...:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, at least now you have a better idea of how your cycles run...:hugs:

This is true. Temping has been a great help here. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wendy, at least now you have a better idea of how your cycles run...:hugs:
> 
> This is true. Temping has been a great help here. :)Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Wendy :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Wendy :hugs:

Hello you, 

How goes it hun?

x


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Wendy :hugs:
> 
> Hello you,
> 
> How goes it hun?
> 
> xClick to expand...

OK thanks hon, no good news unfortunately! :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

:happydance::happydance:Wendy's back!!


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy ,so great to have u back babes ,u feeling ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## hugs3409

Hi Wendy, thanks

Hope you will be joining us soon. Maybe ntnp is just what you need. Either way, glad to see you back, :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

ok how did you put "my journal" on your pages?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hugs, I got the instructions from the 'Forum Help and Testing Page' of BnB.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Viking15

:wacko:
8dpo. BFN


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> :wacko:
> 8dpo. BFN
> View attachment 329494
> 
> 
> View attachment 329495

hmmm can you take one with direct light...as in not going through the curtain with holes in it? HAHAHA the little spots throw me off


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Viking but yes, 8dpo is indeed quite early :flower:


----------



## Viking15

LL, that is the screen. I will go outside in a few. Eating breakfast.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> LL, that is the screen. I will go outside in a few. Eating breakfast.

Is that first or second breakfast?:haha:


----------



## Viking15

first. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

This is my normal at home breakfast.
frozen spinach, probably about 1/4 cup thawed in the microwave 45 seconds.
add 2 eggs and beat, add salt and pepper and microwave 1 minute.
add a bit of pepper jack low-fat cheese, stir and microwave another minute. 
add 2 spoons of hot salsa and enjoy. 
I've been eating this for months now. My DH is sick of it. :haha:
I think it is a fairly good option for my diet and it manages to satisfy and keep me from stuffing my face.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> This is my normal at home breakfast.
> frozen spinach, probably about 1/4 cup thawed in the microwave 45 seconds.
> add 2 eggs and beat, add salt and pepper and microwave 1 minute.
> add a bit of pepper jack low-fat cheese, stir and microwave another minute.
> add 2 spoons of hot salsa and enjoy.
> I've been eating this for months now. My DH is sick of it. :haha:
> I think it is a fairly good option for my diet and it manages to satisfy and keep me from stuffing my face.

Sounds disgusting :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you eat carbs?


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I can see a line Viking ,can anyone else ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I can see a line Viking ,can anyone else ?:hugs:

well I may see one but the dots are getting in the way :haha:

Viking no need to go outside...go in the bathroom and with that light you should be able to get a good one?


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Viking15

Despie, does it really sound disgusting? It is yummy. 
Dmom, I try not to eat them. I am still overweight. I walked 6 miles yesterday, and I just seem to get nowhere on the scale. I am back to where I was before my cheat day with all of the wine and the horrid hangover, but no closer to my goal weight. Still 4 pounds away. I don't eat bread, rice or pasta. Every once in awhile I'll eat a piece of fruit. I am sensing a cheat day this weekend. My DH bought my very fav ice cream that just became available down here. You may know it since you live in Ohio. Graeters. Mint chocolate chip. Yummmmmmm. My mom is from Cincinnati and my sister lives there now. 
I am working on some pics taken outside...


----------



## Viking15

ok. Pic from outside. :blush:


----------



## LLbean

lol I am a pest but can you zoom in there? HAHAHA


----------



## Viking15

seriously ?? 
:rofl:
yes, ma'am


----------



## dachsundmom

The pic is a little bright, lol.

Yes, I know Graeters quite well...I don't eat ice cream, but DD and DH love the stuff.:haha:

Since you are in that area, do you ever eat at the Colombia? I am dying for one of their salads.:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

waiting for pics to download. 
I have eaten at the Columbia, yes. It is nice to go every once in awhile, but I never end up eating a salad :shy: Which salad do you like?


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> waiting for pics to download.
> I have eaten at the Columbia, yes. It is nice to go every once in awhile, but I never end up eating a salad :shy: Which salad do you like?

I like the 1905 salad...and the bread.:blush:


----------



## Viking15

ok. my camera didn't do so well outside doing closeups.

so I tried my iphone indoors...


any better? I still don't see anything...:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

hmmm well Viking I think you and I both need to test again tomorrow to be clearer


----------



## Viking15

:wacko: ok, blame this on Mon. I'm crazy and I did a little tweaking. Now, I think I see something. This is why I need to be occupied. I need to step away from the computer...


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> :wacko: ok, blame this on Mon. I'm crazy and I did a little tweaking. Now, I think I see something. This is why I need to be occupied. I need to step away from the computer...
> 
> View attachment 329575

yup that's where I saw it too lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, do you see color, IRL?


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I don't know. It is currently trapped in the :loo: with my husband. He is such a bathroom hog.


----------



## Desperado167

And me I saw it there too ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I don't know. It is currently trapped in the :loo: with my husband. He is such a bathroom hog.

Wtf :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::loo::loo::loo::loo:


----------



## Viking15

I don't want to show him anyhow, so it is hiding. He's been in bed all morning until just now. He kept me up until 1 am. I am not liking his new job because it is just exacerbating his night owl tendencies. He would happily stay up until 2-3. It drives me nuts. But, I'm not going to show him any positive results [-o&lt; until he goes to the urologist. So y'all will be the only ones to know IF IF IF.... He must have no further excuses to not go.


----------



## peanutpup

yay poasing!! thanks viking!


----------



## Viking15

I just looked at it again. IRL I see nothing at all. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> I just looked at it again. IRL I see nothing at all. :shrug:

Viking....:hugs::hugs::hugs: Did you see it when you first took the test?


----------



## peanutpup

I see a line too--sometimes we cannot trust our eyes in rl so computers help out lol


----------



## Viking15

nope. I didn't see a thing until I took photos. :shrug: 
Tomorrow...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> nope. I didn't see a thing until I took photos. :shrug:
> Tomorrow...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I see it now too... :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh boy, what have I done? LOL

But seriously, it's there. In all my testing (and I have done a lot) I have never had a gray evap line on FR. Whenever I got a 2nd line, no matter how faint, it was due to HCG in my system. Just saying.


----------



## Viking15

9dpo. I don't see anything IRL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I will take a closer look at them when I get to work...hoping BnB will work better on a different browser.

Right now, I can't enlarge the pics.:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking every time I try and enlarge it ,it goes black ,:shrug:Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

no worries, ladies. BnB sucks today. What happened? I don't understand anything internet except how to use it. Did someone hack the site and try to do something as nefarious as ruin our fun?


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> 9dpo. I don't see anything IRL.
> View attachment 329867
> 
> 
> View attachment 329868

Do I have line eye? I think I see something on your second picture


----------



## Viking15

I think you have line eye. I don't see anything IRL. I tried to get as close as possible, because I ended up having to take so many pictures yesterday. :haha: I think the pics a a bit blurry.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I see a line, but I don't see any color to it...


----------



## hugs3409

I see a line on the bottom pic, looks pink to me, hope it darkens


----------



## Jax41

Viking, I'm sorry, I can't see anything, but I'm rubbish at seeing lines unless they're slapping me in the face :dohh: doesn't mean to say it's not happening, watching out for your morning test tomorrow :flower::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I also see a line on the bottom pic if I tilt the laptop :thumbup:.
Come on vikingbean! :dust:.
BnB seems back to normal now, praise be.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> I also see a line on the bottom pic if I tilt the laptop :thumbup:.
> Come on vikingbean! :dust:.
> BnB seems back to normal now, praise be.

You just jinxed us!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking I can see something on the bottom one too babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

me too :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

me too--I see a line in the bottom pic


----------



## Viking15

I think the pics are a bit blurry. I just don't have a camera that can do the close up work.


----------



## Sus09

I see a faint line on the bottom test Vicking!


----------



## Viking15

Just a BFN. My LP is on the short side so :witch: should be here in the next two days.


----------



## Jax41

:hugs: Viking, I'm keeping you company I'm getting BFN's too :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, did you test? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax, did you test? :hugs:

Yep, this morning, my test matches yours..... I'm not suprised (about me that is!) but still disappointed.....:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax :hugs: 
TCC is pants.


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax :hugs:
> TCC is pants.

You got it :thumbup: x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to both of you


----------



## peanutpup

jax and viking :hugs::hugs::hugs: I still have fx'd for you both--viking I swear I saw a line on your bottom test yesterday so......:dust::dust::dust: to you both


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see a line...do you see color?


----------



## Viking15

I saw something, too. It's so faint I can't tell.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, this is the 1st test you've had, that I can see something without manipulating the pic. I'm just not sure about pink...:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yes, I can't say one way or another. I feel like I have line eye, and if it's really there it should have made itself apparent by now.


----------



## hugs3409

I can see the shadow without making the pic bigger. Just like B said, can't tell color yet. :dust:


----------



## Viking15

My temp started down this morning. I don't know what to think. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow. I should know definitively by then.


----------



## hugs3409

I did pick it up in an invert, but not sure if that means anything?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Viking15 said:


> :shrug:
> View attachment 330855

I defiantley see a line but no colour. :wacko:

I am a bit out of practice though. :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls :hi:

Its all babies, babies, babies here today(am working in Maternity this afternoon). Its lovely to see all these newborns but heartbreaking for me at the same time. Am sure 2012 will be my year. Just hope its soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Its all babies, babies, babies here today(am working in Maternity this afternoon). Its lovely to see all these newborns but heartbreaking for me at the same time. Am sure 2012 will be my year. Just hope its soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking I see the line too...hope you get a definite pink soon!!!


----------



## Conina

Viking - I can definitely see a line. Fx for you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkkitten74

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> I know there are POAS threads out 'there,' but I thought it might be nice to have a place to post all of our HPTs and OPKs!
> 
> Use this thread for opinions or to share both your BFPs :happydance: and BFNs:cry:
> 
> As many of you know, I am a proud, self-professed POASA! So, I will add photos of my HPTs throughout this cycle and some tests from my photo 'inventory' as well! :happydance:
> 
> BTW, thank Northstar for the name of this thread!
> 
> ***If any of you are curious as to the best method for taking a pic of a test- put the test on a white background, like a piece of blank paper. Turn your camera or phone to the 'macro' setting, no flash, and don't get too close. When we click on the photo, it will enlarge when we view it.***

good tip:)


----------



## pinkkitten74

USAFKnineWife said:


> Ready for this crazy???? FR OPK's CD9-12....ALL FREAKING POSITIVE! (Oh and a green handle IC OPK from CD10 thrown in)
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a370/KnineWife/Snapbucket/2e029b98-orig.jpg

i have never poas on that many sticks ever


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh. My. Phucking. God


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg omg omfg :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wtf


----------



## TessieTwo

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317


BUTTERFLY!!!!!!! 
Phuck yeah!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317

Didn't I tell your chart looked great ,:haha::haha:Am so happy for u bbes and it sucks that I can't hug you but I am screaming and shouting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Butterfly67 said:


> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:

BF, that is SO awesome, got tears in my eyes just reading that :hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:

I can't stop laughing and crying for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:My hands are shaking too ,u did it babes u fucking did it ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

TessieTwo said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:
> 
> BF, that is SO awesome, got tears in my eyes just reading that :hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks TT, you may have tears in your eyes but I have sick in my stomach lol :haha::hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:
> 
> I can't stop laughing and crying for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:My hands are shaking too ,u did it babes u fucking did it ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, not sure what to do now, T is not awake yet but I might ring him lol :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

OMG OMG OMG :happydance: congrats BF


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:
> 
> BF, that is SO awesome, got tears in my eyes just reading that :hugs::hugs::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks TT, you may have tears in your eyes but I have sick in my stomach lol :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stop laughing and crying for you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:My hands are shaking too ,u did it babes u fucking did it ,:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, not sure what to do now, T is not awake yet but I might ring him lol :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Are you serious ?wtf !ring him or I will :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::haha:In fact I am ringing everyone :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yeeeehhhaaaaa! noe that's the sort of news i like to wake up to on a saturday morning (just got a text from a dear friend ;) ) BF you don't know how happy i am for you, am TOTALLY over the moon. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:fan fookintastic! :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::holly:omg omg omg


----------



## AnnaLaura

Butterfly67 said:


> I feel sick and my hands are shaking and I think my heart is going to explode. I got a massive temp rise this morning and thought I might as well use my special reserve stick Lol :haha::haha:

:hugs::happydance::wohoo::mrgreen::yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha thanks ladies, I rang him and he sounded quite happy lol - I think he is more happy for me but that was to be expected. I think it was probably a shock for him too after the SA results! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/01/28/0d7fc6afdcddbcc5c22087a2bef5e1cd.gif

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::hug::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Ha ha thanks ladies, I rang him and he sounded quite happy lol - I think he is more happy for me but that was to be expected. I think it was probably a shock for him too after the SA results! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morphology doesn't mean shit! Mine had 2%! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

:cry::cry::cry: so very happy for you :cry::cry::cry:

That little soul is so very lucky to have found you. 

You're going to be an amazing mother! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

You're eating your hat! :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm texting B!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMFG Indi you really made me laugh with that first post!!! Thanks hon :haha::haha::haha: Trying not to cry at the other :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:cry::cry::cry:Indigo u made me cry again but so so true ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bf will be an amazing mother ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I'm texting Jodes ,already text sum :haha::haha:Were is jax and sus and Keeks !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bloody lazy women are probably still in bed! :growlmad::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Bloody lazy women are probably still in bed! :growlmad::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha:Dont they know we just got a bfp here :haha::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

OMFG BF what fantastic news :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: Congratulations and i wish you a successful and happy 9 months :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Congrats BF!!!!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Jodie and Crystal, I really couldn't have done it without the support of all you ladies (and a bit of :spermy: obviously :haha:)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I slept from 4-7:blush:....I am so very sorry!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I slept from 4-7:blush:....I am so very sorry!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

damn all that sleep :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled!!!!!!!! I can't believe you have held out on us all week! You have some serious willpower! WAY TO GO!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> BF Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled!!!!!!!! I can't believe you have held out on us all week! You have some serious willpower! WAY TO GO!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

LOL Viking - I *seriously *didn't think it was on this month after the BFN at 10/11 dpo (need to eat my words there too :blush:) and beacuse I only had this one reserve test I just didn't bother, but with the temp rise today I thought WTF! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

It is seriously amazing!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just thrilled!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled!!!!!!!! I can't believe you have held out on us all week! You have some serious willpower! WAY TO GO!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> LOL Viking - I *seriously *didn't think it was on this month after the BFN at 10/11 dpo (need to eat my words there too :blush:) and beacuse I only had this one reserve test I just didn't bother, but with the temp rise today I thought WTF! :haha:Click to expand...

Yep babes just goes to show you ,are you 16dpo ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks Jodie and Crystal, I really couldn't have done it without the support of all you ladies (and a bit of :spermy: obviously :haha:)
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well maybe just the one :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

So, last night I had some light spotting. Dark. I thought for sure I am out. This morning a temp rise and some more light spotting when I wiped. I guessed I'd better test. So I did, but it didn't clarify anything. Now I'm worried about an ectopic? But I feel some cramping so maybe it's just AF. :shrug:
And for some reason BnB is not letting me post pics. I guess I will pull out the other laptop, because I can't do it from my phone. However, there isn't much to see. Looks very similar to yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







securedownload[1] - Copy (4).jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12









securedownload[2].jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Viking15

Viking15 said:


> So, last night I had some light spotting. Dark. I thought for sure I am out. This morning a temp rise and some more light spotting when I wiped. I guessed I'd better test. So I did, but it didn't clarify anything. Now I'm worried about an ectopic? But I feel some cramping so maybe it's just AF. :shrug:
> And for some reason BnB is not letting me post pics. I guess I will pull out the other laptop, because I can't do it from my phone. However, there isn't much to see. Looks very similar to yesterday.

Weird. They posted. The computer wouldn't let me click on it. It would disappear before I could click on Insert all.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF Congratulations!!!!!!!!! I'm so thrilled!!!!!!!! I can't believe you have held out on us all week! You have some serious willpower! WAY TO GO!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> LOL Viking - I *seriously *didn't think it was on this month after the BFN at 10/11 dpo (need to eat my words there too :blush:) and beacuse I only had this one reserve test I just didn't bother, but with the temp rise today I thought WTF! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep babes just goes to show you ,are you 16dpo ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Well I hink I O'd a day later than FF says so that would make me 15dpo, the day AF is due, unless FF is right then yes :haha:

Viking, just posted on your journal, your temps are looking good so yes, confusing about the BFN but I'm sure I saw faint lines on your other tests :wacko::shrug::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF, I swear I see the faintest of lines on this test still. I must be crazy. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see something, but I am still having the color issue.


----------



## Viking15

Well, how quickly would an evap show up? Because I saw this line well within 10 minutes.


----------



## Desperado167

Bf I thought looking at your chart u o the day later too :thumbup:but I wonder if u had of tested a few days ago would u have got a positive ?now we will never know :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Well, how quickly would an evap show up? Because I saw this line well within 10 minutes.

If you saw color, within the time frame, then the test is good.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

BUTTERFLY!!!!

said it on other threads but I have to say it again OMG CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance:
:dance:
:dance:
:dance:
:dance:
:dance:
:dance:
:dance:


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry I have been away for a while just been crazy busy and my little lady is active and suddenly into everything that she shouldn't as well:haha: bless her also I have been so tired lately I couldn't be bothered to get up an hr before madam does so I can come on here and catch up. I promise to try and do better.

BF - So nice to come on and find you have got your :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317

bf:happydance::happydance::happydance:soooooo happy for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Butterfly67

peanutpup said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317
> 
> 
> bf:happydance::happydance::happydance:soooooo happy for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...

Thanks peanut. Have to keep checking my knickers that AF has not turned up :haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317
> 
> 
> bf:happydance::happydance::happydance:soooooo happy for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks peanut. Have to keep checking my knickers that AF has not turned up :haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

lol :haha: has it quite sunk in then yet? i am having a drink for you this evening! :kiss::hugs:

viking, keeping everyth crossed for you too. xxx


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh. My. Phucking. God
> 
> View attachment 331317
> 
> 
> bf:happydance::happydance::happydance:soooooo happy for you!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks peanut. Have to keep checking my knickers that AF has not turned up :haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No hun its the real deal!! way to freakin go!!! wow I literally have tears in my eyes--this is the awesomest news--thanks you just made my weekend--YAY!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw do that Nats - in fact have a couple! :wine: :haha::haha:

Not really sunk in. Maybe the test was faulty :haha::haha: I'll do the digi tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

viking, Jax, LL :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw do that Nats - in fact have a couple! :wine: :haha::haha:
> 
> Not really sunk in. Maybe the test was faulty :haha::haha: I'll do the digi tomorrow. :thumbup:

is it crap faulty, shut up! and yes, i'll have a few. xxxx


----------



## Sewergrrl

*BF!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## keekeesaurus

Holy crap and fook me! BF that is amazing news! OMG OMG OMG!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
You have made my day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Yay and YAY!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks keeks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilacmonkey87

Only just found this thread and im in need of a trained eye...ive taken a pic of my hpt that i used this morning, now ive had faint positives before...with my first pregnancy that ended in mc and my second pregnancy that thankfully went fullterm but im worried that it could be an evap line or maybe just me imagining things. im 10dpo and to make it easier i've inverted the colour's already and i can see a line but im not sure whether its an evap line or just me and wishful thinking! 


What do you ladies think? yay or nay? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







10dpo hpt inverted.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dachsundmom

The pic is just too small for me to see...sorry.


----------



## googly

BF!!! that is so totally amazing - I am really so so so happy for you! I know it hasn't been easy and you were reaching the end of the line so yeah - completely awesome... It was meant to be! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: all the best for the next 9 months, we're all here with you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks keeks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awesome, awesome, awesome...what was your temp this morning and how high above your coverline? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

BF...I had you early in the January Test...should I add you to it again with a new date and a :bfp:? hehehe


----------



## peacebaby

wow, what fabulous news, hearty CONGRATULATIONS BF!!!

May you have a fulfilling, happy, healthy and beautiful 9 months :flower::flower: :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

gosh, our section is really saying boo hoo to the stats :thumbup: Long may this bfp party continue!!


----------



## Butterfly67

lilac you need to get way closer to the HPt when you take a pic :flower:

googly - thanks so much hon xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

jennjenn there is a secret link to my chart on my butterfly in my sig :haha:

LL, yes I unsubscribed from Jan testing when I got the first neg and thought I was done :blush: - yes, you can add me back in again thanks! :thumbup:

thanks peacebaby :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Many Congrats BF, it seems funny, weird, coincidence that most of you/us ladies that have been trying for awhile (not sure I can say me, only been 4-5 months since m/c and 3-4 before that) but its so awesome everyone is finally getting their bfp in the new year. I am so amazed lol. 

many :hugs: to you BF, I am very very thrilled for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: happy and healthy 9 months to you

Viking: I see a line on your latest test, looks pink, but very very faint still. good luck tomorrow.

Jax & LL - come on you can do it. Can't wait to hear the good news from you ladies, very very soon.

Lilac: I agree hun, your pic is too far and too small to see anything. fx'd for you 

AFM: 1st appt and possible scan Monday afternoon :happydance: fx'd everything all is ok this time :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hugs and good luck for the scan on Monday :hugs::hugs:

Did a digi on FMU. Will load pic when I get up :haha: 

Did say pregnant though :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hugs and good luck for the scan on Monday :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Did a digi on FMU. Will load pic when I get up :haha:
> 
> Did say pregnant though :cloud9:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:now u really get to believe it,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You are right T, I have to believe it now!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> You are right T, I have to believe it now!
> 
> View attachment 331848

:hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Butterfly67 said:


> You are right T, I have to believe it now!
> 
> View attachment 331848


Yay BF, yay the digi! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:\\:D/:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> You are right T, I have to believe it now!
> 
> View attachment 331848

Butterfly! :hugs: Got tears of happiness here in my eyes for you girlie :sad2: I'm a blubbering mess :haha: Wishing an absolutely happy, healthy and amazing 9 months of joy. You so deserve this and you will be a beautiful butterfly mumma :kiss:

Hey, and on a crappy blue dye test n all :haha: B you'd better take that back about them!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

I asked you in my journal whether you were testing again :blush: :haha: I'm so pleased your digi picked it up so quickly :thumbup: I'm so so happy for you :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF, that is amazing!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Can someone please tell me what is going on? My LP is usually only 11 days. This morning puts me at 13dpo. I have had some light brown spotting, starting around 11:30 pm of 11dpo. I had some AF style cramping yesterday. I thought for sure AF. But so far no AF. I still see a line on this test and it's driving me batty. :wacko: 

If it really is a BFP, shouldn't it be darker by now? I am getting really worried that something is wrong. :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking I think I can see a very faint line too. I don't really know what to suggest hon. Do you have any different types of test? Can you go see your doc? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jodes, just saw that in your journal :dohh: - thought I had better confirm with a digi before I went to see the doc :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Meant to say thanks Jax :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: - yeah a crappy blue die test lol. It does look darker now it has dried I think I took the pic after about a minute or 2 :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Maybe I'm just the queen of seeing evaps? I dont' know what to do, but I suppose a visit to the doctor will be in order if AF doesn't show. I will have to wait until Monday to even call and ask for an appt.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Maybe I'm just the queen of seeing evaps? I dont' know what to do, but I suppose a visit to the doctor will be in order if AF doesn't show. I will have to wait until Monday to even call and ask for an appt.

I think your body might still be sorting itself out. TBH. I see the line you are talking about, but I am unsure about depth of color.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It is very possible that your LP will change a little after your loss.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking how frustrating! I hope you get a definite line soon!

BF love the digi :D


----------



## Natsby

I posted this on Dr appointments but no response yet so I´m posting it here too. 
Can anyone tell me if these number look ok. I think the FSH is but i have no idea about the others.
FSH 6.71
luteotropina 7.62
Prolactin 16.81
17 beta estradiol 31.09
tiropina 2.48
Thanks ladies.


----------



## Indigo77

Why don't you google it? :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

I can only remember my fsh which was 7.4 but I'll try find any others when I'm on my laptop nats :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I still stand behind my opinion of a blue dye test, lol. The line has to be as thick as the control line and have color the whole way through...nothing else counts.:haha::flower:


----------



## Jax41

The gauntlet is thrown down! B, I'm determined to get a positive on a blue dye now!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> The gauntlet is thrown down! B, I'm determined to get a positive on a blue dye now!! :haha::haha::haha:

Bring it!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Natsby said:


> I posted this on Dr appointments but no response yet so I´m posting it here too.
> Can anyone tell me if these number look ok. I think the FSH is but i have no idea about the others.
> FSH 6.71
> luteotropina 7.62
> Prolactin 16.81
> 17 beta estradiol 31.09
> tiropina 2.48
> Thanks ladies.

OK, these are the only results I got (day 3):
FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
Prolactin 273 (127-637)
Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Butterfly67 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I posted this on Dr appointments but no response yet so I´m posting it here too.
> Can anyone tell me if these number look ok. I think the FSH is but i have no idea about the others.
> FSH 6.71
> luteotropina 7.62
> Prolactin 16.81
> 17 beta estradiol 31.09
> tiropina 2.48
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> OK, these are the only results I got (day 3):
> FSH 7.6 (normal is 3.5-12.5)
> LH 4.5 (norm 2.4-12.6)
> Prolactin 273 (127-637)
> Progestogen (from day 21 tests) 45 (normal 20-80)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

OK so I just googled and the prolactin must be measured differently as it says a normal level is under 24. Did your doc not talk you through the levels and say if they were OK or not? :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yes bf, i think natsby's it is measured same as in turkey.

prolaktin needs to be between 1.9 - 25. i was off the chart last october at 32...(because of my shitty thyroid problem) but dropped back to 13.8 beginning of jan. natsby, looks like your prolaktin is fine.:thumbup:

can't tell you about the others lol.


----------



## sumatwsimit

why can't they measure things the same the world over :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> why can't they measure things the same the world over :dohh:

Sum it's so lovely to see u feeling better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

No My Dr did the results for me to give to the specialist, But I haven´t had a chance to see her yet. I did google it but just got bogged down in stats. So I thought I´d float it on here too. Dr Google said you FSH has nothing to do with egg quality, great so why do we bother!! Jax blus line, oh now I have to scroll back and see what you are peeing on.


----------



## Conina

OMFG I've been away for a few days and have just come back to butterfly's news!!! Congrats honey, I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Jax blue line, oh now I have to scroll back and see what you are peeing on.

Hi Nats :hi: I peed on a blue line HPT a month or so ago, much to Dmom's disgust, she refused to read it :haha: Butterfly got a + on a blue one so I'm determined to do the same!!!:haha: Hurrah for blue dye tests!!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Conina said:


> OMFG I've been away for a few days and have just come back to butterfly's news!!! Congrats honey, I'm so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Aw thanks Conina :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Jax41 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Jax blue line, oh now I have to scroll back and see what you are peeing on.
> 
> Hi Nats :hi: I peed on a blue line HPT a month or so ago, much to Dmom's disgust, she refused to read it :haha: Butterfly got a + on a blue one so I'm determined to do the same!!!:haha: Hurrah for blue dye tests!!!:happydance::haha:Click to expand...

Yay for the blue dye tests :happydance::happydance::haha::haha:


----------



## alison29

My one and only first BFP was a blue dye test. I had no idea about the evap lines back then :dohh: the positive came up pretty quick so i guess just don't read them after 20 minutes.


----------



## LLbean

Dr D mom...can you give us your take on these? https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=334589&d=1328281836

She said it took forever for the lines to show...I suggested she test with a FRER (btw this is a person on the February testing thread) I know these dollar store tests have had issues before so I wanted your imput for her...are these evaps? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-36-february-testers-please-come-join-18.html


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Dr D mom...can you give us your take on these? https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=334589&d=1328281836
> 
> She said it took forever for the lines to show...I suggested she test with a FRER (btw this is a person on the February testing thread) I know these dollar store tests have had issues before so I wanted your imput for her...are these evaps? https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-36-february-testers-please-come-join-18.html

Bloody hell Liz i thought that was your test then :wacko: :winkwink:


----------



## hugs3409

OMG so did I til I read the bottom :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hahahaha yes I am on CD2 and that me hahahahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, how many DPO is she? I can see color in the line, but it looks fairly thin...my gut says evap and I hope to hell I am wrong.:flower:

If she is testing earlier than 10DPO, I'd be a little nervous.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, how many DPO is she? I can see color in the line, but it looks fairly thin...my gut says evap and I hope to hell I am wrong.:flower:
> 
> If she is testing earlier than 10DPO, I'd be a little nervous.

Let me get her to this thread so she can answer


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, thanks for taking the time to look at these photos. Unfortunately they were hours old when I took the photo. Initially the lines were thicker and colour all the way through but they thinned as they dried. The one today took about ten minutes to show up. I also used a different Internet cheapie test and it also had a really really faint line. I am 13dpo with a normal lp of 12 days with spotting 2 days before AF. So far - nothing! FF may be 2 days out I suppose but I doubt it. I have already had an early mc which started with me worrying why my tests were not getting any darker but the first test was darker than these.
Thanks again for your help. L x


----------



## dachsundmom

I trust what you see, IRL...if there was a line there, within the 10 minute time frame, then the test is good...oh, those $ Tree tests, seem to take forever and a day to darken, so I wouldn't be too concerned about the depth of the line.:flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi dachsundmom,
Sorry to bother you again. Just wanted to update you and ask a bit of advice. After the faint positives on Thurs and Fri and initially a very faint pos then a neg on Sat and a complete neg on Sun bleeding started on Mon for only 36h then stopped v quickly last night. My BBT only dipped below coverline one day - Monday. I thought I would test again this morning. Not my fmu - more like 3rd but at least 3h since last wee. The test was positive within 2 minutes - much quicker than last week. I have taken a photo on my phone after about 8-10mins when the test was still wet. What do you think? My head is saying residual hcg after a chemical but it is so odd that I had negative tests over the weekend. 
Any opinion is appreciated - even if it is telling me to get a grip!!
How are you doing?


----------



## LalaR

Here is the photo
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLbean

LalaR...wow!!!!!!!!!! did you do a FRER by any chance? How long was the bleed for and how intense??? some times its just the bean getting snuggled in...I'd do a FRER and if that is positive go to the doctor for bloods...FXd!


----------



## dachsundmom

That test is positive...no doubt in my mind.

I think you need to call your doctor and ask for a blood drw, bc a CP won't darken on the tests, they just go lighter.

You might have had a decidual bleed, just bc it was time for AF...I am only guessing, but it is definitely time to get a medical professional involved. And, you are not bothering anyone, so don't apologize for anything.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LalaR

No FRER tests left - used the 2 I bought at the weekend and nowhere localy stocks them. These are the tests we have at work. The bleeding lasted a couple of days nd was just like the red stage of AF then suddenly disappeared to spotting overnight. I am hoping it doesn't return but I am feeling a little bit crampy still.
I have discussed this with a GP and the thought is to retest in a couple of days and if it is still positive do a blood hcg then. I had just got my head round the pregnancy being over so I am totally messed up now. Not told DH - better waiting until I know what is going on.
Thanks for your advice. xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LalaR I continue to send positive vibes your way and hope that it was just implanting or something...Hang in there!!!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks guys,
Test still positive with FMU today and also did a digi (only test I could get locally) which was also positive. Still spotting but not any real flow to it and not enough to even reach the pad. I plan to test again tomorrow and if it is still positive have bloods taken.


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

GL LalaR :dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

good luck sweetie, hope it all works out for you :dust:

Is the test any darker or lighter today? Just curious, but I agree if you had CP then the test would be lighter not darker.


----------



## LalaR

hugs3409 said:


> good luck sweetie, hope it all works out for you :dust:
> 
> Is the test any darker or lighter today? Just curious, but I agree if you had CP then the test would be lighter not darker.

Todays test is just as dark as yesterday and came up within 2 minutes. Also a pregnant on the CBdigi. Very confused as I don't want to get my hopes up too high to have them dashed again. 

Thanks for all the good luck wishes.


----------



## LLbean

LalaR :dust: for you!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Viking15

I should post my opks but they aren't nearly as exciting as hpts!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Viking15 said:


> I should post my opks but they aren't nearly as exciting as hpts!

Post! I love an OPK :thumbup:.


----------



## LLbean

Viking post yours and I will post mine LOL


----------



## Viking15

Oh alright. Just for you Keekers. Wouldn't want to disappoint :winkwink:

Last one is from this morning at 9:30. Started surging yesterday in the late afternoon. First real positive around 12:30 last night. I love catching a surge. I'm a dork. :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nice surge Viking, it is good to catch it because it can be easy to miss it so I know what you mean! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

mine is FAR from being there LOL


----------



## Milty

I wish I had some opk's on mel. My cycle has been sooo screwed up I feel like it is back on track now but I'm not sure...


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh alright. Just for you Keekers. Wouldn't want to disappoint :winkwink:
> View attachment 338598
> 
> Last one is from this morning at 9:30. Started surging yesterday in the late afternoon. First real positive around 12:30 last night. I love catching a surge. I'm a dork. :dohh:

Me too I get really excited :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Viking that is a nice surge!!!!!!! I don´t always manage to catch it. So exciting!


----------



## Leikela

Hi all,

I need the expert opinions here because I am in denial big time. I took an HPT this morning and got a faint line. The top test is about 12 minutes old. (You're supposed to read them in 5.) Then I remember reading that if you are indeed preggo, you may get a positive OPK. The middle OPK is definitely positive. So I tried again and the bottom test was definitely in the 5 minute time frame.

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







P2110057.JPG
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## googly

That looks like a no-brainer to me Leikela - congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leikela

googly said:


> That looks like a no-brainer to me Leikela - congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Googly! I am still in denial. LOL :) And way cautious!


----------



## googly

Leikela said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> That looks like a no-brainer to me Leikela - congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks Googly! I am still in denial. LOL :) And way cautious!Click to expand...

Hey I'm still at that 7+ weeks later :haha:


----------



## Leikela

googly said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> That looks like a no-brainer to me Leikela - congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks Googly! I am still in denial. LOL :) And way cautious!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I'm still at that 7+ weeks later :haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Leikela!!!! that is WONDERFUL!!!! What a GREAT Valentines gift!!!! WOO HOOO congrats!!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Leikela!!! Wooohoooo


----------



## Milty

Hugs I didn't know you were pg congrats!!!

Leikela too!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats leikela! :happydance::happydance:

Milty you have been away too long :haha::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Butterfly, Hugs, LLbean and Milty! :)


----------



## Desperado167

Leikela said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need the expert opinions here because I am in denial big time. I took an HPT this morning and got a faint line. The top test is about 12 minutes old. (You're supposed to read them in 5.) Then I remember reading that if you are indeed preggo, you may get a positive OPK. The middle OPK is definitely positive. So I tried again and the bottom test was definitely in the 5 minute time frame.
> 
> What do you ladies think?

Omg ,massive congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Leikala!!:happydance:


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> Congrats leikela! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Milty you have been away too long :haha::hugs:

Yes I have


----------



## LLbean

Milty :hi::wave:


----------



## LalaR

Got my hcg result from Friday - 54. Got to have it repeated on Monday to look for a rise but I am not overly hopeful as I have spotting again this afternoon and my test this morning was weaker again. The only decent sign is that my temp is still up! I fear my bean has definitely become an angel.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leikela

Desperado167 said:


> Omg ,massive congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you so much Desperado!



LalaR said:


> Congratulations Leikala!!:happydance:

Thank you so much Lala! I am praying for a sticky bean!!


----------



## LLbean

LalaR still sending you sticky :dust:


----------



## Leikela

LalaR said:


> Got my hcg result from Friday - 54. Got to have it repeated on Monday to look for a rise but I am not overly hopeful as I have spotting again this afternoon and my test this morning was weaker again. The only decent sign is that my temp is still up! I fear my bean has definitely become an angel.

I am praying for you that your little bean makes it!! :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Thanks Milty :hugs:

Praying for you LaLaR wish you the best of luck sweetie :hugs: keep us posted babes 

Spotting is scary, I have been fine without any spotting or bleeding this time around, and of course I had a little :blush: this morning and now have spotting ugh, what gives, its not going away either, if not gone by tomorrow I am calling my doc. Of course since I been sick this time around, that was the last thing on my mind, but well you know :blush: lol


----------



## Leikela

hugs3409 said:


> Spotting is scary, I have been fine without any spotting or bleeding this time around, and of course I had a little :blush: this morning and now have spotting ugh, what gives, its not going away either, if not gone by tomorrow I am calling my doc. Of course since I been sick this time around, that was the last thing on my mind, but well you know :blush: lol

I am keeping you in my thoughts Hugs! Good idea to call the Doc. I hope all is well!


----------



## Viking15

Sticky :dust: for you lucky ladies.


----------



## LalaR

Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
I will keep in touch with my next series of opks (and hopefully a BFP) soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

so sorry lala :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I will keep in touch with my next series of opks (and hopefully a BFP) soon.

:nope::nope::nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LalaR said:


> Angel confirmed today. Hcg down to 31. Feel surprisingly ok about it and looking forward to a new cycle to start trying again. Preseed seems to work and I have started B6 this time.
> I will keep in touch with my next series of opks (and hopefully a BFP) soon.

Am so sorry babes ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:cry::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

hugssssss lala, so sorry luv :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

OK so here are my opk's from last week starting Mon--cd18 thru thurs. I usually get my first + the eve of cd18 and have + on cd19 and starts to fade on cd 20(I usually test twice a day)BUT this month I decided to test once a day to save tests (I always got a + early part of the day)so last week I get an almost + on CD 18 and 19 and on cd 20 it is darker but still not looking like a true + and then on cd 21 it is fainter. So I am trying to pinpoint o day so I can get accurate prog bloodwork. I am guessing It may have been a + on the eve of cd 19 and it started to go down by morn of cd 20. Sorry to drone on. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> OK so here are my opk's from last week starting Mon--cd18 thru thurs. I usually get my first + the eve of cd18 and have + on cd19 and starts to fade on cd 20(I usually test twice a day)BUT this month I decided to test once a day to save tests (I always got a + early part of the day)so last week I get an almost + on CD 18 and 19 and on cd 20 it is darker but still not looking like a true + and then on cd 21 it is fainter. So I am trying to pinpoint o day so I can get accurate prog bloodwork. I am guessing It may have been a + on the eve of cd 19 and it started to go down by morn of cd 20. Sorry to drone on. Any suggestions welcome!
> 
> View attachment 339650
> 
> 
> View attachment 339651
> 
> 
> View attachment 339652

that is a long surge!!!

Here are mine from yesterday and today...could I please get it tomorrow? LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leikela

I used the cheapie internet OPK's this past cycle and they were very accurate. You may want to try them to save money so you can test at least twice a day so you don't miss your surge. :) This POAS thing really does start to become addicting!


----------



## Butterfly67

PP I would guess at late cd20 but it is difficult to know. Like leikela said it might be worth trying the cheapie OPKs - they worked for me too and you can afford to POAS to your heart's content :haha:

LL, fingers crossed for tomorrow (or is that today?)! :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

pp - i see your frustration with that. i really wouldn't like to guess. i believe even after the egg is released the hormone can linger and look dark still.

llbean - fxed you get your surge in the next few days. i'm going to stalk your journal. best of luck and i'm hoping the rocks do their magic 'all round' this month. :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Lala, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I just hope if not today that it waits for the weekend LOL


----------



## Jax41

LL, I know that feeling, if only we could switch Oing to weekend mode life'd be so much easier :haha: Fingers Xed you get your surge soon :hugs::flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yes, agree, there's nothing better than a weekend surge then you can relax and at your leisure take your pick when you feel like doing it. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well in my case it is mostly a Hubby that has BD ing on a schedule at times LOL...So Valentines day is a given...weekends I can imply HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

ok here is today's OPK...may do a Digi later tonight and see if I have it smiling back hehehe
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> ok here is today's OPK...may do a Digi later tonight and see if I have it smiling back hehehe

I'm normally not on this thread but I see double lines LL!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok here is today's OPK...may do a Digi later tonight and see if I have it smiling back hehehe
> 
> I'm normally not on this thread but I see double lines LL!!:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

LOL thanks but its an OPK, not an HPT...hahaha just simple ovulation tests


----------



## Leikela

LL, your OPK is definitely getting darker! Like you said, perhaps by the weekend!!

:dust:


----------



## LLbean

good thing he owes me from last night HAHAHAHA...:sex::sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hugs3409

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> good thing he owes me from last night HAHAHAHA...:sex::sex::sex:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

go get em tiger!


----------



## LLbean

interesting thing is I have been having like cramps since last night...so that is new


----------



## Leikela

LLbean said:


> good thing he owes me from last night HAHAHAHA...:sex::sex::sex:

Whoo hoo!! :)


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> interesting thing is I have been having like cramps since last night...so that is new

Ovulation cramps? I get those. Kind of annoying, but they make me feel kinda happy at the same time. Knowing that something is going right in there.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> interesting thing is I have been having like cramps since last night...so that is new
> 
> Ovulation cramps? I get those. Kind of annoying, but they make me feel kinda happy at the same time. Knowing that something is going right in there.Click to expand...

well I hope that is what they were LOL but it felt like period type cramps...oh well 

we DTD and I tried to get a soft cup in there right away but it felt like so much was already dripping out! wow I had loads of EWCM already so...hoping I kept the swimmers in there...:shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

Good Luck Sweets :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> interesting thing is I have been having like cramps since last night...so that is new
> 
> Ovulation cramps? I get those. Kind of annoying, but they make me feel kinda happy at the same time. Knowing that something is going right in there.Click to expand...
> 
> well I hope that is what they were LOL but it felt like period type cramps...oh well
> 
> we DTD and I tried to get a soft cup in there right away but it felt like so much was already dripping out! wow I had loads of EWCM already so...hoping I kept the swimmers in there...:shrug:Click to expand...

Def ovulation cramps babes ,I get them too :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm more worried about the spillage to be honest with you

Was unable to get my LUTW right away and instead I reached for a soft cup to try and catch the suckers LOL...


----------



## Conina

Can I get an opinion on this? A test by one of my contacts on another thread. She thinks evap, but I think there's colour??
 



Attached Files:







img tweeked.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Viking15

Conina said:


> Can I get an opinion on this? A test by one of my contacts on another thread. She thinks evap, but I think there's colour??

Looks like color to me! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'd say that looks like a straight forward bfp to me :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

In fact I was going to say it looked like about an 11dpo :bfp: but then I thought what if I say that and the person is like 14dpo and they panic?! Anyway I just checked your other thread and it does look like they are 11 dpo so I would say :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## sumatwsimit

it looks like a coloured straight line to me (not evap) and i'd say bfp :thumbup:


----------



## Conina

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Sewergrrl

Looks like color to me as well!


----------



## LLbean

Yup...color!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Conina for posting the pic for me and thanks ladies for your response. Today's test looked like a bfn to me but some ladies say that it looks like a possible faint line. Will test tomorrow.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Havent managed on for a while. tbh its easier not to come on as much when NTNP so that i dont obcess. 

I have had the urge to POAS all day and finally caved. I have been so good as well since November but i just had to. lol

Am sure i see something. The pic was taken with my phone so isnt the best. Probably the indent line but it was enough to stop me in my tracks and look again. I've no idea what dpo i am but at a guess i would say anything between 6-8dpo.

The pic
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=343096&d=1329830256


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, I see some very faint pink! Is that what you see, too?:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

dachsundmom said:


> Wendy, I see some very faint pink! Is that what you see, too?:hugs:

Thats what i thought i saw as well. Very very faint though. I really shouldnt have tested today. Might leave it a couple of days and see if there is a darker line. I dont want to get my hopes up. 


:hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you doing hun?


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's go with cautiously optimistic!:hugs:

I am doing just fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Wendy! :hi::hugs:


----------



## Conina

Everything crossed for you Wendy!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wendy! :hugs: I see a hint of pink, FXed for you missus!


----------



## Milty

Wendy I'm still blind but Glad to see you!!

:dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

best of luck wendy. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy welcome back gorgeous ,best of luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks girls. I am going to hold off for a few days to avoid dissapointment. I will post anything i get here though.

I do miss you all but i am trying not to obcess and its easier if i limit my time on the boards. if nothing happens this month we are taking a couple of months off and then its full steam ahead again with the charting and opks. I am still hoping that the wee hint of pink i saw yesterday turns out to be a nice clear pink line. :)

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks girls. I am going to hold off for a few days to avoid dissapointment. I will post anything i get here though.
> 
> I do miss you all but i am trying not to obcess and its easier if i limit my time on the boards. if nothing happens this month we are taking a couple of months off and then its full steam ahead again with the charting and opks. I am still hoping that the wee hint of pink i saw yesterday turns out to be a nice clear pink line. :)
> 
> :hugs:

I understand babes ,sometimes it gets a bit heavy on here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendy FXd still!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Heyyyyyyyyyy Ladies, 

I am back, been gone for a while, suma messaged me, and I had to pop in and say hi. How is everyone? What is the news??????


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy Ladies,
> 
> I am back, been gone for a while, suma messaged me, and I had to pop in and say hi. How is everyone? What is the news??????

:wave::hi:


----------



## Wendyk07

Rashaa said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy Ladies,
> 
> I am back, been gone for a while, suma messaged me, and I had to pop in and say hi. How is everyone? What is the news??????

:hi: :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Hey Wendy!! FX'd for ya.


----------



## Rashaa

Just a quick note OT - who here on the list is in southern cali? Can you please message me offlist, we are gearing up to move, and I could really use some advice on areas etc..

thanks in advance


----------



## Wendyk07

Rashaa said:


> Hey Wendy!! FX'd for ya.

Thanks hun. I wish i hadnt started testing now. A maybe line on Wednesday, a BFN frer this morning and then a line on a blue dye at lunchtime. I am going a bit :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

How are you?


----------



## LLbean

Rashaa I used to live in Southern California...Santa Monica to be exact and will gladly give you input

and OMG your avatar...who is that precious girl? TOO CUTE!


----------



## Milty

Hi all


What does it mean if a line is gray and not pink or white?


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Milty!:hugs:

My gut tells me it's a bad test, but would need to see it, to be sure.


----------



## Milty

I haven't seen it...it's my cousins I'm trying to get her to send me a pic


----------



## Milty

Ok tell me what you think about this
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0459[1].jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sewergrrl

That looks like it could have some pink. Does she see any color at all?


----------



## LLbean

yeah I see a bit of pink


----------



## Milty

Well I can't see anything ...she says she sees strong gray whatever that means


----------



## sumatwsimit

if that's totally dry and not still drying then i'd say yes there is a line. i also agree with the girls, there could be a tinge of pink in there.


----------



## Sewergrrl

She'll just have to keep POAS! hehe I hate the waiting game!


----------



## Milty

I can say its totally dry...it's 3 hours old but looked the same right after


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry Milty I can't see anything :shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Despi don't feel bad that is not my test...it's my cousins who woke me up at 5:30 this morning crying wanting my help. Now normally this would be ok but today I feel like crap...AF starts tomorrow and I all ready feel like staying in bed. Which I actually did or tried to until she bugged me. Now I'm back in bed hoping my headache will go away and just sleeping.


I'm not PMSing or anything:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok I don't even want to ask because I feel stupid but I need help...

I took a test tonight it's negitive...my LP is 12 days today was 13 I'm sick but no cramping...basically my question is should I even bother in the morning?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok I don't even want to ask because I feel stupid but I need help...
> 
> I took a test tonight it's negitive...my LP is 12 days today was 13 I'm sick but no cramping...basically my question is should I even bother in the morning?

Don't feel stupid gorgeous ,and yes test again ,if not today then tomorrow :thumbup:If it were me I just keep testing till af appears or a get a few temp drops,good luck sweetie ,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hugs3409

your chart looks pretty good milty, I say test :) or test in the morning :)

Oh and bless your heart for wanting to adopt those girls. That is a very sad situation. Its nice that you met the mom, it may make her feel better knowing the girls will be well cared for when she cannot care for them anymore. Good luck with it all, keep us posted. they will need someone strong and caring like you to get them through later on :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thanks Hugs

Well still no AF but my test this morning was BFN at 14DPO so I'm not sure I will bother in the morning


----------



## Rashaa

Wendyk07 said:


> Rashaa said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendy!! FX'd for ya.
> 
> Thanks hun. I wish i hadnt started testing now. A maybe line on Wednesday, a BFN frer this morning and then a line on a blue dye at lunchtime. I am going a bit :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Hey Wendy, not bad. Been so busy with the family. Too much drama:wacko::wacko: but thank goodness all is well. Redy to get back to things after doctor gives thumb up.


----------



## Natsby

Ok as requested on the bfp sticky, one of my test strips, in fact the first one I did, but to be fair they haven´t changed since then anyway. 
I just hope they keep coming out with lines on because I think I´m going to be poas everyday until I get used to the idea and that might take weeks.
:hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Viking15

OMG Nats!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sticky sticky :dust:


----------



## LLbean

WAY TO GO NATS!!!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Yeah Nats!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Nats :happydance: keep peeing and posting :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Ok as requested on the bfp sticky, one of my test strips, in fact the first one I did, but to be fair they haven´t changed since then anyway.
> I just hope they keep coming out with lines on because I think I´m going to be poas everyday until I get used to the idea and that might take weeks.
> :hugs::hugs:

omg how did i miss this :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:so happy for you nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Nats, hope you got a nice sticky bean there :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Natsby said:


> Ok as requested on the bfp sticky, one of my test strips, in fact the first one I did, but to be fair they haven´t changed since then anyway.
> I just hope they keep coming out with lines on because I think I´m going to be poas everyday until I get used to the idea and that might take weeks.
> :hugs::hugs:

How exciting! Fx for a super sticky bean!!!!!!


----------



## Leikela

Nats, congrats to you!! There are definitely two lines there! H&H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Natsby

Jax41 said:


> Nats :happydance: keep peeing and posting :thumbup:

Ok so for anyone who is like me and panics because the lines are faint, they take days to get stronger. These are my tests from about 12dpo to 17dpo. Looking better now.:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you and hoping for some bump buddies amongst you real soon!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jax41

Lovely lines Nats, looking good hun :winkwink: Thanks for posting them!! :happydance:


----------



## alison29

Good job nats I love the lines :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

those lines are looking great natsby, congrats again :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Congrats lovely nats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I go away for a few days from BnB, come back and there's 3 BFPs! And I'm still catching up...:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Congrats lovely nats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I go away for a few days from BnB, come back and there's 3 BFPs! And I'm still catching up...:haha:

maybe if u go away again there will b another three:haha:glad you are back mrs .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lovely nats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I go away for a few days from BnB, come back and there's 3 BFPs! And I'm still catching up...:haha:
> 
> maybe if u go away again there will b another three:haha:glad you are back mrs .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Are you saying I should go away more often? :cry::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Congrats lovely nats! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I go away for a few days from BnB, come back and there's 3 BFPs! And I'm still catching up...:haha:
> 
> maybe if u go away again there will b another three:haha:glad you are back mrs .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying I should go away more often? :cry::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes ,:haha::hugs::hugs:No babes u make me smile ,please stay ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tigerlilly

Natsby said:


> Ok as requested on the bfp sticky, one of my test strips, in fact the first one I did, but to be fair they haven´t changed since then anyway.
> I just hope they keep coming out with lines on because I think I´m going to be poas everyday until I get used to the idea and that might take weeks.
> :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance:congrats honey, wonderful news so excited for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

*Bump* ok guys we have to keep this thread alive--lets see some poasing--(umm present poster excluded:haha:)


----------



## LLbean

you definitely owe us a POAS lol


----------



## Butterfly67

I'd almost forgotten about this thread lol - yeah PP you bumped it so you POAS :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

God I wish I could Poas I only got to once last cycle :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will make up for it this month :haha:


----------



## Milty

Hey I might tomorrow if AF doesn't come even though my temps went down...I went through the effort of going all the way to the store last night just to get test might as well use one


----------



## peanutpup

bf, ll :haha: I will test on thurs or fri if af hasn't arrived-- just when I think *maybe* she flys around my airspace again and then *poof* gone again--just had a teeny tiny spot again once today but nothing now. Just like an annoying fly you think has gone but outta nowhere *whammo buzz buzz*

despie you will get to use at least 1/2 box cause you *can't believe your eyes*--this is your month:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> bf, ll :haha: I will test on thurs or fri if af hasn't arrived-- just when I think *maybe* she flys around my airspace again and then *poof* gone again--just had a teeny tiny spot again once today but nothing now. Just like an annoying fly you think has gone but outta nowhere *whammo buzz buzz*
> 
> despie you will get to use at least 1/2 box cause you *can't believe your eyes*--this is your month:hugs:

God I really hope so :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Peanut...the more you tell me the more I want you to test already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LalaR

I'll hopefully have some OPKs to post tomorrow. Still a tww to get through before I get to poas properly!!
Hope everyone is well here.


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> Peanut...the more you tell me the more I want you to test already!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:coffee: maybe friday :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I know I keep saying this but I may test tomorrow if I don't start...I don't know why my LP is getting longer or if it's bad or good


----------



## peanutpup

Well I was right (of course I had to be this time:haha:) no need to test--af here in all her glory:growlmad: you know *sometimes* I very much dislike it when I'm right:haha:

Milty good luck to you hope she stays away :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Well I was right (of course I had to be this time:haha:) no need to test--af here in all her glory:growlmad: you know *sometimes* I very much dislike it when I'm right:haha:
> 
> Milty good luck to you hope she stays away :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

So sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I'm sorry to hear that Peanut...April is a wonderful month to conceive though :winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> well I'm sorry to hear that Peanut...April is a wonderful month to conceive though :winkwink:

Here's to a whole bunch of April conceptions!
:dust:
I haven't POASed in like, ages. I think the novelty's worn off. I'm not down with the OPKs - I've only ever had one positive :growlmad:.


----------



## peanutpup

I really think spring is the magic time for us--April-June ladies we will get those BFP's!! April is :bunny: month so there is extra baby dust flying around--so come on little ones :baby:we have been soooooooo patiently waiting it is time to choose your mommies! Besides---- every month you don't come is less money you get for college/car/clothes etc!!:haha:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

yes Peanut, I agree!!!


----------



## LalaR

As promised - here is this month's POAS effort at 12dpo! I think it is my BFP. Keeping everything crossed that this bean sticks!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats lala, really hope this is a sticky one for you :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats Lala!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

Hugs and Congrats Lala sticky bean vibes


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Lala!!!!! Sticky Vibes


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!!:happydance:


----------



## Milty

Are Clear Blue Digi's good test??

I'm in target staring at a shelf full on sale for $7.00


----------



## LLbean

The digitals are good


----------



## NMichMomma

Milty said:


> Are Clear Blue Digi's good test??
> 
> I'm in target staring at a shelf full on sale for $7.00

Preseed had coupons for 5$ off a Clea rblue easy digi pg test and a Clear Blue Easy digi o test for 10$ off. Not bad for the $$ ones.


----------



## Milty

Since we are all really waiting on LL and we haven't used this thread in a bit...I will give you guys something to do.
 



Attached Files:







img_0693.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you see anything? I swear I see a hint of something, but I really cannot tell.:haha:


----------



## Milty

Yes I actually do...but with me I don't think that means too much


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you get a lighter pic?


----------



## Milty

Sure...how do I do that?


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you change the settings on your camera?


----------



## Milty

It's my Iphone but maybe this will be better...
 



Attached Files:







img_0701.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure what I am seeing.


----------



## Milty

No worries B...I had Indi tweek my pic from yesterday and she said it was clear...I'm just dying to see LL's test!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not sure what I am seeing.

Ummm, an HPT? :haha:


----------



## Milty

:haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Milty I see something on the first pic!


----------



## sukisam

Milty- i see something on the first pic not sure about the 2nd pic it's making y eyes go funny!!

Fx this is the start of something wonderful :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Thanks guys I am having a weird time this month but it may have been the Soy


----------



## Milty

I really want to see your pic LL


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I totally see it on both :) fx'd


----------



## LLbean

Milty my test today was pure white so nothing to see ...sorry


----------



## Milty

Oh no it's ok ...I feel bad that you feel like you have to report in

Sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Any new tests today lovelies !!!


----------



## Milty

Ok I figured out part of my blindness problem is due to the poor lighting in my house. I took my test outside and I can now see what everyone means about evaps! :happydance: 

Although I still don't see how you guys see what you see :wacko:

here is my test from today
 



Attached Files:







img_0702.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LLbean

Lol I'm not feeling pressured sweet Milty, not at all! Ask away!

Sorry your test looks white today (at least on my phone)

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

Ladies could you please help me figure out if I had LH surge and missed it or whether I did not have it? My CBFM is no use this cycle it just gives me HIGH from CD6 and no PEAK. OPK look all negative to me, they seemed to be getting towards positive but then the second line disappeared completely. do not know what to make of it. Have I ovulated?
 



Attached Files:







OPK 4 May 2012.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Briss, if that was me then I could easily have missed it if I was only testing once a day as I would get a + only once during say a 4 hour period so it may be around the cd11 one but maybe 12 hours before or after. I know others have longer surges though :flower:


----------



## Milty

^^^WSS

Which would put your O around CD 12 or 13


----------



## Jax41

Milty, B always said the best light for reading tests was the in fridge, have you tried it? :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

That's a great idea I will try it next time I test 

I'm debating this morning cause I feel AF is hours away but I had a temp rise 

This is my argument in my head this morning


----------



## hugs3409

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Milty

Ok I tried the fridge but I could only get the light on the top shelf so it didn't work so well...

but here is my BFN test in normal light
 



Attached Files:







img_0722.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Milty

Oh and yes I do live in a cave


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Do you have any natural light in the house? Can you take your pics on a window sill?


----------



## Milty

Well I did try and take one that way after I posted the last pic but it's pretty cloudy today so it's only a little better...I would post it but I already left for work...


----------



## Milty

Ok here is last night and this morning!
 



Attached Files:







img_0730.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I don't see anything :hugs:


----------



## Milty

See thats why I love you guys!! Thanks Viking


----------



## Viking15

I'm just on my phone, but I don't see lines. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ii would say I would have to look on my laptop :wacko:


----------



## Milty

BF is your LP usually this long?


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry Milty I can't see anything :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I see nothing Milty :(


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't think I see anything on my laptop :nope:



Milty said:


> BF is your LP usually this long?

No, I'm thinking chemical this month after some faint lines earlier on, just waiting on the :witch: to show :coffee:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Milty I don't see anything sweetie but you're not out yet:hugs:

BF- I wondered if something had happened for you this month, hope you're okay :hugs:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

So guys what do you think about this?
 



Attached Files:







5.20.12 13DPO FMU.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Viking15

Milty said:


> So guys what do you think about this?

I cleaned my computer screen so I could see it better. I thought I saw a little something, but I think by CD13 it would be darker. :flower: I may be the queen of seeing evaps...


----------



## Milty

That is exactly what I was thinking Viking...

I do see something but for 13DPO it is soo faint ...my chart looks good and if my symptoms are PG related not Soy & progesterone related I should be getting darker tests


----------



## sukisam

Nuts I can't see it but Im on my phone so that might be it, will look on the laptop later. I wouldn't worry about how dark any line should be at 13dpo cos you might not have implanted till 11dpo

Fx the line gets darker so we can see it

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

sukisam said:


> Nuts I can't see it but Im on my phone so that might be it, will look on the laptop later. I wouldn't worry about how dark any line should be at 13dpo cos you might not have implanted till 11dpo
> 
> Fx the line gets darker so we can see it
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

This is true. BF implanted late before.
Your chart looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## Milty

Ok Dmom in honor of your return....ponder this...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2578[1].jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I will say you have gotten much better at picture taking!:haha:

And I see a line!:happydance:

What do you see?


----------



## Milty

I'm glad you noticed!!! I'm still bad but not as bad as before.


Ok I do see a line but I have seen that for 2 days with no change. Also I took a test pre O and it was almost the same...

Why my OPK is so dark I don't know... This was actually last night at 8dpo


----------



## dachsundmom

I always got a 2nd LH surge right before AF, but it would be too soon for you to have that, so I tend to think the test might be an early BFP.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

I really hope so...

I tested this morning...same but I will test later this afternoon I'm hoping to see something more with my temp jump


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The old gang is slowly coming back!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs::happydance::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! The old gang is slowly coming back!!!! :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

milty when are you going to test? :)


----------



## Milty

Well I just did...letting it dry give me a sec


----------



## Milty

ok this is about 3 min...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2590[1].jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Milty

I inverted it...
 



Attached Files:







9DPO Afternoon.png
File size: 246.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLbean

oh Rashaa, love that spoiler :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, can you get that pic in better lighting or get closer to the test?


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! Rashaa!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I will try


----------



## Milty

OK here is using LL's technic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2610[1].jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not sure if I see color on that line.


----------



## Milty

I feel the same way...I will be testing again later tonight and of course in the morning...

I will say my previous test did not highlight under invert but this one did...FX


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I feel the same way...I will be testing again later tonight and of course in the morning...
> 
> I will say my previous test did not highlight under invert but this one did...FX

That will not happen w/o color!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I took a good pic :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2622[1].jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LLbean

ok I do think I see something...now crop the pic


----------



## Milty

Well that's not the good pic...the good pic is to big...I tried to crop but it didn't work


----------



## Rashaa

Oh Milty, fingers crossed for am!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck today milty &#9728;&#10084;


----------



## Milty

Well I test this am and I feel like it looks the same in pics...irl it does seem to be easier to see. That could just mean I'm used to looking for it. I should have waited for daylight. :dohh:

Anway here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2649[2].jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still not sure about color?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I took another test tonight...it's a bit better

I think I'm a better night tester


----------



## dachsundmom

Pic please:flower:


----------



## Milty

ok here is its
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2668[2].jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## dachsundmom

I see pink.


----------



## Milty

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ohhh my Gosh it got darker....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

tell you me you can tell the difference
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2677[1].jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15









10 DPO Evening Invert.png
File size: 188 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Rashaa

I see it !!!! Oh I have FX'ed for you !!!


----------



## Briss

Milty said:


> Ohhh my Gosh it got darker....:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> tell you me you can tell the difference

I can totally see it! :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty!!!! :yipee: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:thumbup:


----------



## Rashaa

:hugs::happydance: Milty fingers crossed. I see color!!


----------



## Milty

Ok here is an update...

Wondfo is getting much darker...not much on a FRER yet
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2728[1].jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Rashaa

:happydance: it's coming!!! i see it :yay:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, going by your chart, I almost think your ID is today.


----------



## Milty

Well my temp today may not be good.

I've had a cold and late last night I noticed I had a temp of 99.5.

I got worried took tylenol turned off my eletric blanket, stripped, turned the house heat down and slept with only a sheet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I won't count it for much.:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Fixed for tomorrow milty :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I can see it Milty :yipee: and I think maybe you O'd a day later than your chart says :hugs:


----------



## Milty

So as you can see massive temp drop again. I did add my pj's and blankets back last night but didn't have it turned on. I also still had the house turned down. However, it still droped from the day before and I really don't think it would be that big of a difference.

Anyway I tested today again. My line came up much faster today and is darker than yesterday. I'm having a crap time getting a pic today but here is what I could get...when the sun comes up It will be better...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2750[1].jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Bravemom

I see it Hun ,fixed for your temp to rise tomorrow :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok here is the progression pic of my tests...

After looking at this it seems the test today is the same...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2760[1].jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LLbean

Oh Milty I wish I knew what was going on


----------



## Milty

Oh i think I know what's happing

I've started cramping and spotting a bit


----------



## LLbean

:(


----------



## Rashaa

:nope::cry::cry: sorry to hear this Milty :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Briss

temp does not look promising but there was a definite second line, could this be chemical? I hope not, sometimes temp goes down before it jumps back up again. Spotting can also be a sign of pregnancy, we'll just have to wait and see. sorry you are going through this, hope it's good news tomorrow


----------



## Milty

Ok I put my test in a series...

thoughts are welcome
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2782[1].jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 16









13 DPO Evening Series.png
File size: 234.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LLbean

the last two are darkest...I say you need a Beta done just to make sure


----------



## Rashaa

I agree with LLBean. When mine looked like that, they were cp's.....are you taking progesterone sups? At least with a beta you will know where you are at. Also, some ppl take forever to get a positive...until after AF is due...

But your temps are a little low..hard to say :S


----------



## Milty

I started Progestrone tonight. I had some left over from last time. I'm going to have to call to see if I can get a script but I have to wait for today's blood test result.


----------



## Milty

So oddly my line is darker today 

For some reason I can't upload pics will keep trying


----------



## LLbean

and your temp went up big time!


----------



## Milty

Well it's not happing this time. I just tested again and got nothing.

My beta from yesterday was 15.8 and I'm supposed to go back in tomorrow.

However, my spotting just went big time and is bright red and the test I just took is neg. 

I'm a lot closer than I have before and of course I'm sad but as you guys know this is a huge improvement for me....


----------



## LLbean

oh so sorry :( go get the immunology tests please


----------



## Butterfly67

It definitely seems like things are trying to happen milty. Fx the next one is sticky :flower::hugs:


----------



## Milty

For what it's worth here is this mornings darker test and my one from just a bit ago. It's surprising how fast it falls I guess...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2793[1].jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LLbean

wow...:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry M..


----------



## Rashaa

Milty, this is exactly what was happening to me ! I agree with Liz, you need to get some testing done. In my case' I was borderline insulin resistant, bordering on pre diabetes.... For three months, I did intensive acupuncture, took herbs, and intensive chiropractic. I also majorly changed my diet, which I still adhere to (diet, Acu,chiro)...I am gluten and sugar free, and diary free. What tat means, no pro fessed sugars, no rice, no wheat etc...it was hard at first. I eat organic meats....and replenish my calcium in foods and supplements. 

I do think the diet changes are what significantly helped my blood sugars, my blood sugar levels dropped 20 points, and my blood sugar test are the lower end of normal. Point being, you gotta figure out what's blocking your pregnancy success. :hugs:


----------



## alison29

So sorry milty, but something is trying to happen and is happening. I feel really positive for you and trust it will happen for you soon.

Rashaa that is super interesting about all the diet changes. I know in my heart that sugars are evil and so wrong for us it really takes an effort to convert all your diet way to go. I have a friend at work who switched to palio diet and says he feels so much better plus he lost a ton of weight.


----------

